# Life in China 生活在中國



## DoubleSquare (Dec 14, 2016)

there's a thread on Japan and Australia, why not on China! no politics please, but on every day things!


I'll start.
Did you know there are between 22-50 million muslims in China based on UN estimates?
That means there are more Muslims in China than entire Europe!


Muslims are well known in China for making the best food! especially lamian!check it out


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't know much about the mainland myself, so I just repost Popeye's posts here.









> Performers attend the Millennial Road, a performance for the Belt and Road Forum for International Cooperation, at the National Center for the Performing Arts in Beijing, capital of Beijing, May 14, 2017. (Xinhua/Ding Lin)






> Performers sing during the Millennial Road, a performance for the Belt and Road Forum for International Cooperation, at the National Center for the Performing Arts in Beijing, capital of Beijing, May 14, 2017. (Xinhua/Wang Ye)








> Photos taken on May 14, 2017 shows dough figurines made by folk artist Han Hongyuan in Tancheng County, east China's Shandong Province. (Xinhua/Fang Dehua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A visitor views clay sculpture works displayed at an exhibition of the works of Zhang Chang, the forth-generation descendant of Tianjin-based clay sculpture art Clay Figure Zhang, in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, May 15, 2017.










> Visitors view clay figurines displayed at an exhibition of the works of Zhang Chang, the forth-generation descendant of Tianjin-based clay sculpture art Clay Figure Zhang, in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, May 15, 2017. Over 120 pieces of clay sculpture art works were displayed on the exhibition. (Xinhua/Li Zhong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Stone tombs emerge after water drops in Houlong River Reservoir due to a long-term shortage of rainfall in Rongcheng City, East China’s Shandong Province. Some stones have carvings of lion-like images and unrecognizable characters. Archeologist Zhang Qiming said the dozens of tombs date to the Jin (1115-1234) and Yuan (1271-1368) dynasties. (Photo/VCG)








> Li Peiliang works out at a park in Guangzhou City, capital of South China’s Guangdong Province, May 11, 2017. At 87, Li is still in good shape and is known for completing stunts, such as crawling forward with both hands and feet on the ground, standing upside down and doing the splits. (Photo/VCG)






> Xiangyanghong 09, the mother ship of China's manned submersible Jiaolong, is ready to depart from a port in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, May 16, 2017. Jiaolong returned to Shenzhen Saturday after the second stage of China's 38th ocean scientific expedition. The 38th oceanic scientific expedition started on Feb. 6. Jiaolong completed a dive in the northwestern Indian Ocean earlier this year in the mission's first stage. It will also conduct surveys in the Yap Trench and the Mariana Trench in the third stage. (Xinhua/Mao Siqian)














> A tour bus runs on the Guoliang cliff corridor in Guoliang Village, Huixian County, central China's Henan Province, May 13, 2017. The Guoliang cliff corridor is a 1,300-meter-long road built along the cliff of 1,000 meters high. The construction of this miraculous road lasted five years from 1972 to 1977, and was built purely by hand by villagers of Guoliang Village. (Xinhua/Li An)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Photo taken on May 13, 2017 shows the "Golden Bridge on Silk Road" structure outside the National Convention Center in Beijing, capital of China. The Belt and Road Forum for International Cooperation will be held here from May 14 to 15. (Xinhua/Li He)






> An artist carves a Duan ink slab at the 13th China (Shenzhen) International Cultural Industries Fair in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, May 11, 2017. The 5-day fair started on Thursday, attracting 2,302 exhibitors. (Xinhua/Mao Siqian)






> A staff member shows a fabric tiger at Shandong Pavilion at the 13th China (Shenzhen) International Cultural Industries Fair in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, May 11, 2017.






> Cultural inheritor Wu Yunsheng introduces his bamboo carvings at the 13th China (Shenzhen) International Cultural Industries Fair in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, May 11, 2017.






> Visitors look upon the Jun porcelain plates displayed at the 13th China (Shenzhen) International Cultural Industries Fair in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, May 11, 2017.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Nurses stand to form the numbers “5.12” during an event to mark International Nurses Day at a hospital in Yangzhou City, East China’s Jiangsu Province, May 11, 2017. International Nurses Day is celebrated around the world on May 12, the anniversary of Florence Nightingale's birth, to mark the contributions nurses make to society. (Photo: China News Service/Meng Delong)






> Nurse Liu Xiangda (C) poses for photos with his colleagues Li Hangbo (1st R) and Liang Yuhu in the intensive care unit (ICU) of Zhengzhou Central Hospital in Zhengzhou, capital of central China's Henan Province, May 9, 2017. Liu, 25, is one of the over 70 male nurses working in the hospital. The number of registered nurses in China reached 3.5 million at the end of 2016, according to the latest statistics ahead of International Nurses Day, which falls on May 12. (Xinhua/Li Bo)






> Nurse Liu Xiangda (C) and his colleagues remove a patient in the intensive care unit (ICU) of Zhengzhou Central Hospital in Zhengzhou, capital of central China's Henan Province, May 9, 2017.






> Nurse Liu Xiangda (R) checks a patient in the intensive care unit (ICU) of Zhengzhou Central Hospital in Zhengzhou, capital of central China's Henan Province, May 9, 2017.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Lyu Chuhan writes the text of the Diamond Sutra as a gift for her mother to celebrate Mother’s Day in Chengdu City, capital of Southwest China’s Sichuan Province, May 12, 2017. Lyu, born after 2000, used her free time for a week to finish writing the Buddhist text on a 10-meter-long, 1-meter-wide scroll of paper. Lyu said she likes writing calligraphy and reading Buddhist texts. (Photo: China News Service/Mao Chengshan)


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

The Hui food looks very very good.

I wish Japan didn't have such crappy Chinese food. I don't know why, we have a lot of Chinese, but all the stuff here is Japanese-Chinese with the same exact menu in every restaurant.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

What do Chinese consider as the regions with the best tasting cuisine?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

May be I'm a Honger, I always consider Cantonese cuisine is the best Chinese food.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Affected villagers wait to be transferred at Kuzigun Village in Taxkorgan County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, May 11, 2017. Eight people have been confirmed dead and 23 others were injured after a 5.5-magnitude earthquake jolted Taxkorgan County at 5:58 a.m. Thursday (2158 GMT Wednesday). So far, the quake has left lives of more than 12,000 people affected. A total of 9,200 people have been relocated to safe places. (Xinhua/Li Jing)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A keeper looks after a tiger cub at the Siberian Tigers Park, the world’s largest breeding center for the cat, in Harbin City, the capital of Northeast China’s Heilongjiang Province, May 11, 2017. More than 50 tigers, including a quintuplet, have been born at the park this year. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Shu)






> Quintuplet tiger cubs play at the Siberian Tigers Park, the world’s largest breeding center for the cat, in Harbin City, the capital of Northeast China’s Heilongjiang Province, May 11, 2017. More than 50 tigers, including a quintuplet, have been born at the park this year. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Shu)






> Visitors taste grills from Sweden during the HOFEX 2017 food and hospitality tradeshow in Hong Kong, south China, May 9, 2017. A total of 2,661 exhibitors from 72 countries and regions took part in the show.(Xinhua/Qin Qing)






> Visitors taste food at a booth of Britain during the HOFEX 2017 food and hospitality tradeshow in Hong Kong, south China, May 9, 2017.






> Villagers pick muskmelons in a greenhouse in Tanglin Village in Zaoqiang County, north China's Hebei Province, May 11, 2017. (Xinhua/Li Xiaoguo)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Rescuers work at quake-hit county in NW China's Xinjiang*











> Rescuers transfer goods, villagers and work in Quzgun Village in quake-hit Taxkorgan County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, May 11, 2017. Eight fatalities have been confirmed and 23 people have been injured after a 5.5-magnitude earthquake jolted Taxkorgan County at 5:58 a.m. Thursday. Over 1,500 houses collapsed or were badly damaged. China has activated emergency response procedures following the earthquake. (Xinhua/Cai Chuan)





> Rescuers save an injured elder in Quzgun Village in quake-hit Taxkorgan County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, May 11, 2017






> A volunteer (1st R) brings food for the affected villagers in Quzgun Village in quake-hit Taxkorgan County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, May 11, 2017.






> Volunteers make food for affected villagers and rescuers in Quzgun Village in quake-hit Taxkorgan County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, May 11, 2017.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

Yellow Fever said:


> May be I'm a Honger, I always consider Cantonese cuisine is the best Chinese food.


Cantonese cuisine is great, but we don't even have that here. just aspects of it, like a limited form of Yamucha. I want my chicken feet!


----------



## Huhu (Jun 5, 2004)

Cantonese, Shanghainese, and Szechuanese are the 3 best cuisines from the mainland IMO.


----------



## sylodon (Sep 5, 2004)

Sichuan cuisine is very good. I especially like shuizhuropian(水煮肉片).


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

They are really competitive when it comes to importing or trading with factories/manufacturers.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

I find everything about the Yellow River fascinating from its cultural significance as one of the worlds great civilisation rivers to its geology and geography. Its power of destruction and creation.


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Chengdu
Chengdu skyline panorama by Philippe Lejeanvre - 乐让菲力, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

I hate Chinese-Japanese food, except for the items totally adopted into Japanese cuisine like "gyoza" or "ramen" (which is now being exported back to china!).

As for Chinese-Chinese food I quite like the food in Hong Kong!


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

cydevil said:


> I wonder what Taiwanese refer to themselves as? In Korea, we call ROC(Taiwan) citizens as Taiwanese(Taiwan-ren/臺灣人) and call PRC citizens as Chinese(Zhongguo-ren/中國人). Other alternative concepts for Chinese are 中華(Zhonghua) and 華夏(Huaxia). Koreans call overseas Chinese, including Chinese in Korea, as 華僑(Huaqiao).


in Japan we say

Chinese = Chugokujin
Taiwanese = Taiwanjin
S.Korean = Kankokujin
N.Korean = Kitachosenjin

I always wonder why we call Korea as Kankoku 韓国 but N.Korea as Kita chosen 北朝鮮. shouldn't S.Korea be minami-chosen? or N.Korea kita-kankoku?

Is it because N.Korea refers themselves as Joseon and not Hanguk?


----------



## sylodon (Sep 5, 2004)

RyukyuRhymer said:


> in Japan we say
> 
> Chinese = Chugokujin
> Taiwanese = Taiwanjin
> ...


Both Japan and China used to refer to Koreans as Joseon(chosen/朝鮮)-people. The ethnic Korean minority in China are officially called Joseon-people. I wonder what the official name for the ethnic Korean minority in Japan is? Use of the term Kankoku(韓国) is pretty exclusive to South Korea, so I guess that is how the name got stuck without a north/south prefix.


----------



## rayvs99 (Jan 3, 2014)

It appears that the Yulin Dog Meat Festival is cancelled this Year...THANK YOU CHINA!!!

Many said it wouldn’t happen, but thanks to millions of people like you, it is being reported that dog meat has been banned from the 2017 Yulin festival in China that’s slated to take place in just a few weeks.

Today’s news means that thousands of dogs will be spared the fate of being burned and boiled alive, dismembered, and eaten for the sake of tradition.

But the work is far from over. 30 million dogs are brutally butchered every year for meat. Momentum is with us — it’s time to stand on our hind legs and end the cruel and barbaric dog meat trade


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Chinese President Xi Jinping (R) shakes hands with a family member of former Chinese Vice Premier Qian Qichen during the funeral of Qian at the Babaoshan Revolutionary Cemetery in Beijing, capital of China, May 18, 2017. The cremation of Qian was held Thursday in Beijing. Qian died of illness at the age of 90 in Beijing on May 9. President Xi Jinping, Premier Li Keqiang, and other senior leaders including Zhang Dejiang, Yu Zhengsheng, Liu Yunshan, Wang Qishan and Zhang Gaoli, as well as former leader Hu Jintao attended the funeral. (Xinhua/Ma Zhancheng)








> Jiang Zhang Ziyi practices dancing at a dance studio of No. 10 Primary School in the Xinzhou District of Shangrao, east China's Jiangxi Province, May 17, 2017. Twelve-year-old girl Jiang Zhang Ziyi, who lost legs in a traffic accident in 2010, never gave up her passion in dancing, which she said brings her close to others and wins respect. She hoped to become a professional dancer in the future. (Xinhua/Hu Chenhuan)






> Chinese diver Wu Minxia and her boyfriend of eight years Zhang Xiaocheng pose with their marriage registration certificates in Zhang’s hometown in Fuping County, Northwest China’s Shaanxi Province, May 17, 2017. The couple has not announced the date for their wedding ceremony. (Photo/VCG)








> Authorities close down a cheap co-rented apartment in Chaoyang District, Beijing, May 17, 2017. A real estate agent subdivided a two-bedroom apartment, including adding four bunk beds in the 20-sqm living room, to accommodate 13 people. Beijing has intensified efforts to stop modification of apartments to house multiple tenants by offering rewards to whistleblowers. (Photo/VCG)






> African female train attendants undergo etiquette training under the guidance of manager Huang Xiaoli outside a train station in Kenya's capital Nairobi on May 16, 2017. (Photo/Xinhua)


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

^ I used to stay in Chaoyang before. Don't know how it is now but back then, it felt like it was a district still under construction


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

cydevil said:


> Both Japan and China used to refer to Koreans as Joseon(chosen/朝鮮)-people. The ethnic Korean minority in China are officially called Joseon-people. I wonder what the official name for the ethnic Korean minority in Japan is? Use of the term Kankoku(韓国) is pretty exclusive to South Korea, so I guess that is how the name got stuck without a north/south prefix.


Roughly the same plus zainichi


----------



## DoubleSquare (Dec 14, 2016)

Most important maps in understanding China

Map of ethnic groups in China










Map of religions in China. Note how expansive Islam is









Maps of Chinese dialects









Map of population density









Map of cuisines









China provinces compared to other countries by gdp









Map of China according to Chinese
http://www.chinasketch.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/Map-of-China-According-to-Chinese.png


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

My family speaks Min which is very close to ancient Chinese, but completely different from Mandarin, non-Min speakers can not understand a word of Min language.


----------



## Huhu (Jun 5, 2004)

cydevil said:


> I wonder what Taiwanese refer to themselves as? In Korea, we call ROC(Taiwan) citizens as Taiwanese(Taiwan-ren/臺灣人) and call PRC citizens as Chinese(Zhongguo-ren/中國人). Other alternative concepts for Chinese are 中華(Zhonghua) and 華夏(Huaxia). Koreans call overseas Chinese, including Chinese in Korea, as 華僑(Huaqiao).


Taiwanese definitely refer to themselves as Taiwanren 臺灣人; calling yourself Zhongguoren 中國人 would be super weird and basically a polarizing political statement. They might use hua 華 or zonghua 中華 but not Zhongguo.

Interesting that Koreans call overseas Chinese "Huaqiao"; how do you say that in Korean?


ukiyo said:


> When given two choices Taiwanese or "Chinese": 90% choose Taiwanese, 6% Chinese.
> 
> More in depth when given multiple choices:
> 96.5% as generic "Taiwanese"
> ...


I guess living in an international grey zone for so many years has caused Taiwanese identity to become quite nuanced. Somewhat surprised at how high the numbers are for ROC and Chinese.


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Can someone elaborate on Han Chinese please? they are most prevalent Chinese ethnic group right? According to map above, they seem to be prevalent in Cantoon as well as in mainland China? Beijing, Shanghai, Hong Kong, Shenzhen, they are all Han Chinese...?


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

That religion map shows a wide area of Islam in Inner Mongolia. Who are they? Wikipedia says there's only 1% Muslims in Inner Mongolia, 1% population seems very wide spread in that map


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

Ivan the Immigrant said:


> Can someone elaborate on Han Chinese please? they are most prevalent Chinese ethnic group right? According to map above, they seem to be prevalent in Cantoon as well as in mainland China? Beijing, Shanghai, Hong Kong, Shenzhen, they are all Han Chinese...?


basically Han = ethnic Chinese, but Huhu or Spliff Fairy could probably explain better


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

According to map above, Cantonese would be Yue Chinese and in Shanghai they speak Wu Chinese? And there is nothing like Han Chinese language, right? Han is just ethnic category, not linguistic?


----------



## sylodon (Sep 5, 2004)

Huhu said:


> Taiwanese definitely refer to themselves as Taiwanren 臺灣人; calling yourself Zhongguoren 中國人 would be super weird and basically a polarizing political statement. They might use hua 華 or zonghua 中華 but not Zhongguo.
> 
> Interesting that Koreans call overseas Chinese "Huaqiao"; how do you say that in Korean?


It's Hwagyo (화교). This refers to Chinese immigrants before the Korean War, at one point in time numbering as many as 600,000. Today, there are around 20,000 left.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Ivan the Immigrant said:


> According to map above, Cantonese would be Yue Chinese and in Shanghai they speak Wu Chinese? And there is nothing like Han Chinese language, right? Han is just ethnic category, not linguistic?


Han is the main ethnic group in China, 90 percent of the population. It's what we usually mean when we say "Chinese". Han Chinese are just ethnic Chinese.

Han Chinese speak any of the Chinese languages seen on the map.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

But Han Chinese is not a normal homogeneous ethnicity, it's actually quite heterogeneous and varies a lot from region to region. There are many subgroups of Han Chinese. Basically it follows the languages and dialect patterns. It is like ethnicities within an ethnicity. Every sub group of Chinese have a an own cuisine, language, culture, and even architecture.

Here aresome examples:

We, Yue, Min, Hakka, and the Mandarin speaking people.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

RyukyuRhymer said:


> That religion map shows a wide area of Islam in Inner Mongolia. Who are they? Wikipedia says there's only 1% Muslims in Inner Mongolia, 1% population seems very wide spread in that map


Inner Mongolia has a small population of Hui Chinese who are Muslims. But I think the map is a bit misleading since I did some research and it turns out in that particular prefecture Han Chinese make up the majority population.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

^ yeah figures. highly unlikely it could be so widespread


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Photos taken on May 18, 2017 shows live animals and animal products seized by police in raids against wildlife smugglers in Honghe Hani and Yi Autonomous Prefecture, Southwest China’s Yunnan Province. Police caught 20 people suspected to have smuggled wildlife through the Internet and also found a total 90 animals and animal products, the largest case against online smuggling. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Ranyang)


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

A lot of people don't understand the sheer size of China, the area is similar to Europe but the population is the double. China should be seen as a continent rather than a normal nation state like Japan, Korea, Sweden or Germany. Every province is the size of a European country.

*China*

*Area*

9,596,961 km2

*Population*

1,373,541,278










*Europe*

*Area*

10,180,000 km2

*Population*

738,849,000


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Chinese provinces*


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Traditional Chinese music


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Let's focus on this thread, ok? We don't need two China threads.


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Do you assume all Chinese cities have the air pollution problem?


Sorry didn't mean to offend. 

I do genuinely wonder, because I have been to China many times, and spent weeks at a time there, and the sky is always whitish, the only time it was clear was when it was the Shenzhen 2011 Summer Universiade, only because they shut down all the factories for a week.

These pristine blue sky images of china are quite common, and they look natural, i.e. not photoshopped, so how was it possible that they capture those images? As well, many of them are quite recent, which makes it even more mysterious.


----------



## sylodon (Sep 5, 2004)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> But Han Chinese is not a normal homogeneous ethnicity, it's actually quite heterogeneous and varies a lot from region to region. There are many subgroups of Han Chinese. Basically it follows the languages and dialect patterns. It is like ethnicities within an ethnicity. Every sub group of Chinese have a an own cuisine, language, culture, and even architecture.
> 
> Here aresome examples:
> 
> We, Yue, Min, Hakka, and the Mandarin speaking people.]


Actually while I lived there, I noticed some rivalry between provinces. Is that still the case?


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

cydevil said:


> Actually while I lived there, I noticed some rivalry between provinces. Is that still the case?


isn't there internal rivalry everywhere?

US: East coast vs West, North vs South?
Japan: Kansai vs Kanto
Korea: pusan vs seoul?
etc


----------



## GodIsNotGreat (May 20, 2010)

Some historians have alluded to the fact that China once had a huge armada/fleet in the 15th century. They traded with Africa, India and Southeast Asia. No other country had that kind of maritime power and influence, not even Europe at that time.

Then for some reason they turned inwards and isolationist.

The world today would have looked a lot different, if......


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

cydevil said:


> Actually while I lived there, I noticed some rivalry between provinces. Is that still the case?


Of course, but it follows cultural regions and cities rather than provinces. In China there is more city unity rather than provincial unity since inside a province there is still a lot of diversity. A person from one end of the province might not understand what a person from the other end says. Here are some rivalries:

Shanghai vs Beijing
Chengdu vs Chongqing
Shenzhen vs Guangzhou
Shenzhen vs Shanghai
Beijing vs Tianjin
Hong Kong vs Shanghai
Hong Kong vs Shenzhen
Pearl River Delta vs Yangtze River Delta
Cantonese vs Fujianese
Shenyang vs Dalian
Hangzhou vs Nanjing
Wenzhounese vs Chaoshanese (two of China's most entrepreneurial people's, often called the Jews of China)


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

GodIsNotGreat said:


> Some historians have alluded to the fact that China once had a huge armada/fleet in the 15th century. They traded with Africa, India and Southeast Asia. No other country had that kind of maritime power and influence, not even Europe at that time.
> 
> Then for some reason they turned inwards and isolationist.
> 
> The world today would have looked a lot different, if......


Actually the Chinese might have discovered America before Columbus


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ No, it is a wild speculation. The “Treasure voyages” under the Ming concentrated on the Indian Ocean, getting as far as East Africa. They may have found Australia. But there is no good evidence they tried either sailing beyond Africa to the Atlantic or made the huge eastward voyage across the Pacific. The ships could have done it, but only with a determined effort.

Note that China had no interest in contact with Europe, which at that time was much poorer than the Islamic World and had nothing China wanted.

Claims in the book 1421 include supposed contact with the gold-rich civilisations of Central America. But if Chinese ships had found such a source of gold, it would certainly have been developed.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Fire fighters go aboard a helicopter heading for a forest fire site in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, May 19, 2017. A forest fire broke out Wednesday in a forest in Chenbaerhu Banner, Hulunbuir City. (Xinhua/Mao Yatuan)






> People eat ice cream at a street in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, May 19, 2017. Large scale of regions in north China faced with lasting high temperature in recent days. (Xinhua/Long Lei)






> A bullet train leaves the Tianshui South Railway Station in northwest China's Gansu Province, May 19, 2017, to conduct a trial operation on the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway. The 401-km railway line linking Baoji of northwest China's Shaanxi Province and Lanzhou in neighboring Gansu Province has started test runs. (Xinhua/Chen Bin)






> Driver and technicians work on a bullet train to run in a trial operation on the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed railway at the Tianshui South Railway Station in northwest China's Gansu Province, May 19, 2017.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Ten-year old local girl Gao Zimo performs Peking Opera during the 2017 China Culture and Tourism Festival at Nathan Phillips Square in Toronto, Canada, May 19, 2017.








> Dancers from Sichuan Research Institute of Chinese Folk Vocal Art Forms perform during the 2017 China Culture and Tourism Festival at Nathan Phillips Square in Toronto, Canada, May 19, 2017. Featuring Chinese traditional culture performances, papercut workshop and funny activities, the event introduced the beautiful attractions of China to Canadians on Saturday. (Xinhua/Zou Zheng)








> Newlyweds attend a group wedding ceremony in Tancheng, east China's Shandong Province, May 20, 2017. Many couples in China chose to register for marriage or get married on May 20 as the pronunciation of "520" is homophonic for "I Love You" in Chinese.(Xinhua/Zhang Chunlei)


----------



## k5villan (Mar 20, 2012)

Yellow Fever said:


>


for anyone wondering...when i was there mcdonalds werent that prevalent, there were a couple of them but nowhere near as many as pizza hut and the most popular out of all of them was KFC, they were everywhere, not sure if thats the same now

did pop my head in this yangshuo one


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Cliff said:


> Sorry didn't mean to offend.
> 
> I do genuinely wonder, because I have been to China many times, and spent weeks at a time there, and the sky is always whitish, the only time it was clear was when it was the Shenzhen 2011 Summer Universiade, only because they shut down all the factories for a week.
> 
> These pristine blue sky images of china are quite common, and they look natural, i.e. not photoshopped, so how was it possible that they capture those images? As well, many of them are quite recent, which makes it even more mysterious.


Just after it has rained it gets cleared up.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

> Students take part in a recruitment test of Xiamen Airlines at Fuzhou University in Fuzhou, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, March 12, 2017. Xiamen Airlines started the recruitment exam for flight attendants at the university on Sunday. (Xinhua/Song Weiwei)


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

_04.30.2017..Chinese girl "Idol" group BEJ48 debuts in Beijing....performing and interacting with fans._


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

> Li Zijun is a Chinese figure skater that competed in the World figure skating group championships in Japan 22 April 2017. She finished seventh.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

> Wu Qian fashion shoot..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Children and their parents experience a rain gauge in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, May 20, 2017. Various activities are held across China during the 2017 National Science and Technology Week. (Xinhua/Zhang Duan)






> Children and their parents experience a "plasma ball" in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, May 20, 2017. Various activities are held across China during the 2017 National Science and Technology Week. (Xinhua/Zhang Duan)






> A child experiences a chemical experiment in Jinan, capital of east China's Shandong Province, May 20, 2017. Various activities are held across China during the 2017 National Science and Technology Week. (Xinhua/Zhu Zheng)






> A child experiences an interesting experiment in Jinan, capital of east China's Shandong Province, May 20, 2017. Various activities are held across China during the 2017 National Science and Technology Week. (Xinhua/Zhu Zheng)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Actors perform scene's from a play on board a cruise ship in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, May 19, 2017. The play "Zhiyinhao" is an experiential play in which spectators and actors interact on a sailing old style ship. (Xinhua/Xiong Qi)








> People experience drifting at a scenic spot in Xingtai City, north China's Hebei Province, May 21, 2017. (Xinhua/Chen Lei)






> Tourists make declaration of love to their spouses on a suspension bridge at the Shuanglonggou forest park in Rongshui County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, May 20, 2017. Many couples in China chose to register for marriage or get married on May 20 as the pronunciation of "520" is homophonic for "I Love You" in Chinese.(Xinhua/Long Tao)


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

people need to know that Mandarin (官话） is actually a huge group of dialects comprising of thousands of regional variants, the proper term is* standard Chinese.*


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Difference between Cantonese and Mandarin is like German and Italian


I used to watch a lot TVBs. I could understand it even though I never learn Cantonese.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vect somewhat exaggerated, I never learn Mandarin but I can understand most of it when people speak slowly.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> People take part in a dragon boat activity in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, May 26, 2017. A folk activity to celebrate the upcoming Chinese traditional Duanwu Festival, or Dragon Boat Festival, was held in Tianhe District of Guangzhou on Friday. The festival falls on May 30 this year. (Xinhua/Liang Xu)






> Frogmen unleash Jiaolong, China's manned submersible, for a dive in the Mariana Trench on May 25, 2017. Jiaolong conducted the second of its five dives in the third stage of China's 38th oceanic expedition on Thursday. (Xinhua/Liu Shiping)






> Frogmen hang the cable on Jiaolong, China's manned submersible, after a dive in the Mariana Trench on May 25, 2017. Jiaolong conducted the second of its five dives in the third stage of China's 38th oceanic expedition on Thursday. (Xinhua/Liu Shiping)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Police detain suspects and seize items after breaking up a telecommunication fraud ring in Xuchang City, Central China’s Henan Province. Since 2016, more than 1,000 people across the country became victims of the 80 million yuan ($11.7 million) fraud that claimed to sell rare collections certified by fake experts. Police detained 153 suspects, confiscated 285 computers and froze 20 million yuan in funds. (Photo/VCG)








> Homeless man Wang Xiaoming draws under a overpass in Xi’an City, the capital of Northwest China’s Shaanxi Province, May 24, 2017. The 42-year-old said he had no training in drawing but made the pictures to depict what’s beautiful in his mind. Wang has declined to sell his works. (Photo/Weibo of Xi’an Evening News)


----------



## Xenzue (Feb 23, 2017)

Maybe a more apt comparison would be Mandarin:Cantonese::Spanish:Romanian


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> Vect somewhat exaggerated, I never learn Mandarin but I can understand most of it when people speak slowly.


Ok maybe not Cantonese, but Min (Fujianese) at least.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

My grand parents were from Zhongshan, a county of Guangdong province and is not far away from Macau, its language is so weird that its totally different from Cantonese and that is no way people outside of Zhongshan can understand it. Watch this video from 5.35 min and you will know what im talking about.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

^^

Sounds like Vietnamese


----------



## Huhu (Jun 5, 2004)

I've been told it's easier for Cantonese speakers to understand Mandarin as Cantonese has more tones than Mandarin. Nevertheless, Mandarin speakers can still pick out a few words from standard Cantonese if it's spoken slowly. Also the syntax is very similar if not identical, so it is definitely not the same comparison as German vs. Italian. Maybe more like Spanish and Portuguese, or even German and English.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

> *Do You Dare Try the Devil-Language? China’s 10 Hardest Dialects*
> 
> 1. Wenzhounese
> 
> ...


https://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime...he-devil-language-chinas-10-hardest-dialects/


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Jin


I've been to a few parts of China, including Chengdu. Sichuan hua sounds very different from Mandarin, like a different language altogether.


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

https://www.haikudeck.com/south-china-tiger-education-presentation-kUmlEftX5Q









https://phys.org/news/2013-09-doomed-deer-freed-china-elusive.html


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

> *Leopards of Northern China*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Volunteers and aged people make "zongzi", a pyramid-shaped dumpling made of glutinous rice wrapped in bamboo or reed leaves, at a nursing home in Ganyu District of Lianyungang, east China's Jiangsu Province, May 27, 2017. (Xinhua/Si Wei)






> Children make "zongzi", a pyramid-shaped dumpling made of glutinous rice wrapped in bamboo or reed leaves, at a kindergarten in Hunnan District of Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, May 27, 2017, to greet the Dragon Boat Festival. (Xinhua/Long Lei)






> Children show sachets made by themselves at a kindergarten in Hunnan District of Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, May 27, 2017, to greet the Dragon Boat Festival. (Xinhua/Long Lei)






> People participate in a dragon boat competition in Gongjiang River of Yudu County, east China's Jiangxi Province, May 27, 2017, to greet the Dragon Boat Festival. More than 300 contestants from 10 teams of the county took part in the match Saturday. (Xinhua/Fang Mingrong)






> A stewardess and a child play a game with the "zongzi", pyramid-shaped dumplings made of glutinous rice wrapped in bamboo or reed leaves, on a highspeed train running between Chongqing and Chengdu in southwest China, May 27, 2017. A party was held on several trains between Chengdu and Chongqing to celebrate the upcoming Chinese traditional Duanwu Festival, or Dragon Boat Festival, which falls on May 30 this year. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Tourists watch dophins in the ocean near Hualien, Taiwan, May 27, 2017. Dophin sightseeing is a popular tourists' choice in Hualien. [Photo/Xinhua]






> A Beijing Chenjinglun High School student does exercises while she has breakfast in preparation for the national college entrance exam known as the gaokao, May 15, 2017. The gaokao starts on June 7. [Photo/VCG]






> A student takes a break from study at Beijing Chenjinglun High School, May 15, 2017. [Photo/VCG]








> Citizens participate in a bubble run in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, May 28, 2017. (Xinhua/Long Lei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Children show "zongzi", a pyramid-shaped dumpling made of glutinous rice wrapped in bamboo or reed leaves, in Zigui County of central China's Hubei Province, May 26, 2017. People in Zigui, hometown of Qu Yuan, celebrate the upcoming Chinese traditional Duanwu Festival, or Dragon Boat Festival, which falls on May 30 this year. Duanwu Festival is to commemorate Qu Yuan, a patriotic poet and minister of the ancient state of Chu during the Warring States Period in the Chinese history, who drowned himself before his state fell to the invasion of the enemy. (Xinhua/Xiong Qi)






> A woman dries reed leaves at home in Zigui County of central China's Hubei Province, May 25, 2017. People in Zigui, hometown of Qu Yuan, celebrate the upcoming Chinese traditional Duanwu Festival, or Dragon Boat Festival, which falls on May 30 this year. Duanwu Festival is to commemorate Qu Yuan, a patriotic poet and minister of the ancient state of Chu during the Warring States Period in the Chinese history, who drowned himself before his state fell to the invasion of the enemy. (Xinhua/Xiong Qi)






> Students hit the books at a high school in Handan, North China's Hebei province, ahead of the national college entrance examination, May 23, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> Visitors watch Virtual Reality (VR) videos at China International Big Data Industry Expo 2017 in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, May 27, 2017. Over 1,000 cutting-edge products, technologies and solutions were displayed by over 310 exhibitors. (Xinhua/Chen Haining)


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Why is there not so much interest towards China compared to Japan?


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

Huhu said:


> I've been told it's easier for Cantonese speakers to understand Mandarin as Cantonese has more tones than Mandarin. Nevertheless, Mandarin speakers can still pick out a few words from standard Cantonese if it's spoken slowly. Also the syntax is very similar if not identical, so it is definitely not the same comparison as German vs. Italian. Maybe more like Spanish and Portuguese, or even German and English.


I think a good comparison would be German to Dutch. Two different, but very close languages. Similar to Mandarin, German itself has many dialects.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

But Mandarin to some other languages like Wenzhounese which is part of Wu are completely unintelligible, I would put the comparison more like German and Italian.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## DoubleSquare (Dec 14, 2016)

Ramadan in Xi'an


Xi'an is one of China's 4 great capitals.
its called Chang an too.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Why is there not so much interest towards China compared to Japan?


This is China thread, so things here should be about China and Chinese only and we don't want any country vs country stuffs here.


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Why is there not so much interest towards China compared to Japan?


If you mean here, considering China and Japan threads in Skybar,? ..... in that case probably because Ukiyo is Japanese...she is doing good marketing...:lol:

If there appears some nice girl from China in Skybar, I am sure Chinese thread would be maybe even more visited...

But if you meant that Japan is more popular in general, than I really wouldn't know...I haven't noticed that...:dunno:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ivan the Immigrant said:


> If you mean here, considering China and Japan threads in Skybar,? ..... in that case probably because Ukiyo is Japanese...she is doing good marketing...:lol:
> 
> If there appears some nice girl from China in Skybar, I am sure Chinese thread would be maybe even more visited...
> 
> But if you meant that Japan is more popular in general, than I really wouldn't know...I haven't noticed that...:dunno:


None of the above, I think Vect wants to discuss the similarities and differences between the two countries, not which country is more popular and what not, but in either case I don't want any country vs country discussion here or in any other threads.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> ^^
> 
> Sounds like Vietnamese


Its actually a branch of Min language family, which means my ancestors were from Fujin province.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A citizen shows the location of electric cars of a carsharing service in Handan, north China's Hebei Province, May 29, 2017. As a carsharing service launched in Handan recently, citizens can use the apps on their cellphones to locate, rent and drive the available cars. (Xinhua/Mu Yu)






> An elderly woman makes Zongzi, glutinous rice and fillings wrapped with bamboo or reed leaves, at Wenbi Street in Guiyang, capital of southwest China's Guizhou Province, May 28, 2017. Chinese have the tradition of eating Zongzi during the Dragon Boat Festival, which is celebrated on the fifth day of the fifth month of a year according to the Chinese calendar. The festival falls on May 30 this year. (Xinhua/Zhang Hui)






> A villager cooks Zongzi, glutinous rice and fillings wrapped with bamboo or reed leaves, in Shegang Town of Liuyang City, central China's Hunan Province, May 28, 2017.






> Tourists drift at the Jiuwanxi scenic spot in Zigui County, central China's Hubei Province, May 28, 2017. People across China enjoy their three-day Dragon Boat Festival from May 28 to 30. (Xinhua/Wang Jiaman)






> 91-year-old Qin Naishiqing (L) teaches young girls traditional embroidery. (Photo/CGTN)
> 
> Qin Naishiqing(L) is the reigning master of Dong embroidery in Sanjiang Dong autonomous county in the southern part of Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region. At the age of 91, she is still capable of cutting paper patterns, which she says is the soul of this handmade art.
> “You should be very skillful in embroidery to become good at paper cutting. When you get a piece of paper, you should visualize the patterns in your mind without actually drawing them,” Qin told.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

I don't want to start a flame war but to answer Vectrotalenzsis' question I would say the China thread doesn't have the same kind of activity as the Japan thread mainly because of the soft power issue. Japan is a pop culture behemoth because of animated series, film, video games and consumer electronics. To be fair, China probably has an even deeper historical background than Japan but it still has some ways to go to establish itself as a giant in terms of cultural projection.

Personally if I were to visit China I would love to visit Beijing's Forbidden City and explore the ancient history of Xian. Other than skycrapers and monumental state investment in infrastructure I don't know much about China, which is probably a good thing because there is a whole lot more room to be surprised. One area in which China far exceeds Japan or the majority of countries for that matter is it's vast diversity of landscapes and natural treasures.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I actually misread Vect's post, you guys are right that he was talking about people are more interested in things about Japan than China. But as I mentioned this is not the thread to talk about this.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Yellow Fever said:


> I actually misread Vect's post, you guys are right that he was talking about people are more interested in things about Japan than China. But as I mentioned this is not the thread to talk about this.


It would be very nice for anyone familiar with China to post images of its natural treasures.


----------



## DoubleSquare (Dec 14, 2016)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Why is there not so much interest towards China compared to Japan?


who cares. stop comparing yourself to Ukiyo.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*HAPPY DRAGON BOAT FESTIVAL!!!*


----------



## sylodon (Sep 5, 2004)

When you eat zongzi, do you eat the leaves too?


----------



## Huhu (Jun 5, 2004)

cydevil said:


> When you eat zongzi, do you eat the leaves too?


No, the leaves are usually bamboo, lotus, or banana leaves and are inedible. You unwrap the leaves right before eating and toss them.

When steamed, they do lend some flavour to the rice however.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Er Wang cave produces it's own weather - the cloud factory in the world's largest chamber:











The underground forest, in one of the world's largest sinkholes:











...and its giant chimney:


----------



## Kelli (Jan 13, 2008)

Is zongzi typically sweet or savoury? There is a sweet version in Thailand is all, with coconut milk, sugar and I don't know what else added but is delicious. And I think the leaves might be banana, but not sure.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Happy Dragon Boat Festival! This is a Zongzi, a traditional Chinese food to eat today, glutinous rice with different fillings wrapped in a bamboo leaf. Really tasty, I really recommend to try 

This was pork flavour.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 13, 2008)

What fillings :bash:.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Kelli said:


> Is zongzi typically sweet or savoury? There is a sweet version in Thailand is all, with coconut milk, sugar and I don't know what else added but is delicious. And I think the leaves might be banana, but not sure.


Northern style zongzi tend to be sweet and dessert-like. In northern China, fillings are mostly red bean paste and tapioca or taro. 

Southern-style zongzi, however, tend to be more savory or salty. Fillings of Southern-style zongzi include salted duck egg, pork belly, taro, shredded pork or chicken, Chinese sausage, pork fat, and shiitake mushrooms.

For a large part of Chinese history, northern China was economically more advanced than southern China. Before the Song Dynasty (960-1279), northern China was more prosperous than the South. Sugar was a luxury item in south until recently. So that's why northern zongzi is sweet and southern salty.


----------



## lolantha (Jun 5, 2015)

the spliff fairy said:


> Er Wang cave produces it's own weather - the cloud factory in the world's largest chamber:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems definitely like a place to go.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

the spliff fairy said:


> Er Wang cave produces it's own weather - the cloud factory in the world's largest chamber:


That's beautiful!
next question is, how easy is it to get there?


----------



## Kelli (Jan 13, 2008)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> In northern China, fillings are mostly red bean paste and tapioca or taro. Northern style zongzi tend to be sweet and dessert-like.
> 
> Southern-style zongzi, however, tend to be more savory or salty. Fillings of Southern-style zongzi include salted duck egg, pork belly, taro, shredded pork or chicken, Chinese sausage, pork fat, and shiitake mushrooms.
> 
> For a large part of Chinese history, northern China was economically more advanced than southern China. Before the Song Dynasty (960-1279), northern China was more prosperous than the South. Sugar was a luxury item in south until recently. So that's why northern zongzi is sweet.


Thank you, very interesting. Now I'm going to bed feeling hungry after reading those savoury fillings.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DoubleSquare said:


> who cares. stop comparing yourself to Ukiyo.


I wish VECT is a girl tho.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> If you thought soccer was a young man’s hobby, think again. Retired teacher Liu Hongwen has been a passionate soccer fun for more than 10 years. As a gooner, a nickname for Arsenal fans, she rarely misses a game and knows all the details of each of the London-based club's players. In 2013, her son, who lives overseas, helped her register a Sina Weibo account, the Chinese version of Twitter. Her weibo posts expressing her affection for Arsenal have gained her online fame. A photo of her holding up an Arsenal scarf during their most recent game earnt more than 1300 thumbs ups as of Monday. [Photo/VCG]






> Liu concentrates on the game between Arsenal and Chelsea in the FA Cup Final.[Photo/VCG]






> Chinese and foreign children make decorations to wear during the Dragon Boat Festival in Jinhua, East China's Zhejiang province, May 29, 2017.[Photo/VCG]






> Children perform an ancient reading at a cultural event to promote Dragon Boat Festival in Beijing, May 28, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> A man smears a child's forehead with a special type of wine to prevent diseases in Zigui county, Yichang city of Central China's Hubei province, May 28, 2017. Zigui county is the hometown of Qu Yuan, a scholar and poet during the Warring States Period (475-221 BC). The Dragon Boat Festival was established in honor of him. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A dolphin is carefully relocated to its new home at an aquarium in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, May 24, 2017. Two bottlenose dolphins were relocated here on Wednesday from Shenyang of Liaoning Province through land transportation. (Xinhua/Wang Song)






> A dolphin interacts with a keeper at an aquarium in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, May 24, 2017. Two bottlenose dolphins were relocated here on Wednesday from Shenyang of Liaoning Province through land transportation. (Xinhua/Wang Song)






> Staff members do the plating at a food competition in Yinchuan, capital of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, May 30, 2017. A total of 39 restaurants took part in a food competition held in Yinchuan on Tuesday, to celebrate the Duanwu Festival, or Dragon Boat Festival, together with tourists and foodies. (Xinhua/Wang Peng)






> Tourists and judges taste a mutton dish at a food competition in Yinchuan, capital of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, May 30, 2017. A total of 39 restaurants took part in a food competition held in Yinchuan on Tuesday to celebrate the Duanwu Festival, or Dragon Boat Festival, together with tourists and foodies. (Xinhua/Wang Peng)






> Women present cheongsam, a traditional Chinese women's dress also known as Qipao, during a show at Sanshuiwan scenic spot in Taizhou City, east China's Jiangsu Province, May 28, 2017. (Xinhua/Xu Feng)


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Fun video.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 13, 2008)

Bit cheeky.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Children make a paper umbrella during a game in a kindergarten affiliated to Fujian Preschool Education College in Fuzhou, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, May 31, 2017. With children and their family members invited, a party was organized in the kindergarten to celebrate the upcoming International Children's Day and to improve their creation abilities. (Xinhua/Song Weiwei)






> Children make traditional food Zongzi, glutinous rice and fillings wrapped with bamboo or reed leaves, during a cultural festival at Baoqiao Center Kindergarten in Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, May 31, 2017. The cultural festival consisted of folk dances, performances and food making activities and it was held to celebrate the upcoming International Children's Day. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)






> Children dance to celebrate the upcoming International Children's Day in Heihe City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, May 31, 2017. Over 7,000 children and their family members from China and Russia attended the party on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Song Fulai)






> Pupils learn gestures of traffic police during an activity held to celebrate the upcoming International Children's Day in Zhangjiajie City, central China's Hunan Province, May 31, 2017. (Xinhua/Wu Yongbing)






> Children perform folk rhymes during a cultural festival at Baoqiao Center Kindergarten in Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, May 31, 2017. The cultural festival consisted of folk dances, performances and food making activities and it was held to celebrate the upcoming International Children's Day. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> An senior woman shows a set of commemorative stamps featuring six children's games with Chinese characteristics. The photo was taken in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, May 31, 2017. The commemoration stamps are issued by China Post on Wednesday. (Photo/Xinhua)






> People catch ducks in water in a traditional celebration event during the Dragon Boat Festival, in Tongren City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, May 30, 2017. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)










> Performers demonstrate sword fighting on horseback during an antique fighting show in the Millennium City Park in Kaifeng, central China's Henan Province, May 30, 2017. The fighting show was held for tourists during the 3-day national Duanwu Festival holiday. (Xinhua/Li An)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Social media in China have begun buzzing about Chinese twin sisters who recently graduated from one of the most prestigious schools in the United States.Sun Yumeng and Sun Yutong have completed their graduate degrees in Education from Harvard University, just a year after finishing their undergraduate studies at Fudan University in Shanghai.The 23-year-old sisters have become an internet sensation, in part because of their beauty, but also due to their scholastic abilities.Pictures of the pair, who hail from Nanjing, capital of East China's Jiangsu province, show them to be virtually inseparable during their time together at Harvard. [Photo from Sina Weibo]







_A photo shows the twins at six years old posted by the twins's mother on Sina Weibo. [Photo from Sina Weibo]_


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

*Children's games in ancient China*



> During ancient times, children didn't have smart phone, iPad or computer to entertain them. Instead, they came up with interesting games to play in their childhood.


Ancient football / hacky sack type game.









Kite flying









The age old game of hide and seek









Not much has changed over the ages, the same games are being played after several millennia.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/06-01/259797.shtml


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

DoubleSquare said:


> who cares. stop comparing yourself to Ukiyo.


I'm not comparing myself to Ukiyo. It's just a question in general, not only on SSC, but all over the world in real life. China has so much to offer when it comes to its rich history, cuisine, diversity, modern cities, and culture but it gets mostly overlooked in mainstream society except sinophiles with a special interest.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Students perform drum dance to celebrate the upcoming International Children's Day in Songtao Miao Autonomous County of Tongren City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, May 31, 2017. Children around the country took part in activities to celebrate the upcoming International Children's Day. (Xinhua/Long Yuanbin)








> Students perform during a show to celebrate the upcoming International Children's Day at Fendou Primary School in Beijing, capital of China, May 31, 2017. (Xinhua/Meng Yongmin)






> Deaf-mute children learn baking at a bakery in Yiwu, east China's Zhejiang Province, May 31, 2017. Children around the country took part in activities to celebrate the upcoming International Children's Day. (Xinhua/Lyv Bin)






> Students play a game of "riding horse and fighting" at the Congtai Elementary School in Handan City, north China's Hebei Province, May 31, 2017. The school here organized students to play "old games" so as to celebrate the upcoming International Children's Day, which falls on June 1. (Xinhua/Hao Qunying)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Students play Chinese rope weaving game at the Congtai Elementary School in Handan City, north China's Hebei Province, May 31, 2017. The school here organized students to play "old games" so as to celebrate the upcoming International Children's Day, which falls on June 1. (Xinhua/Hao Qunying)






> Children and volunteers celebrate the upcoming International Children's Day by sharing a cake at Baobao Elementary School in Zhenning County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, May 31, 2017. Children around the country took part in activities to celebrate the upcoming International Children's Day. (Xinhua/Lu Wei)






> Students demonstrate Lu opera at Donghai Experimental School in Donghai County of Lianyungang, east China's Jiangsu Province, May 31, 2017. Children around the country took part in activities to celebrate the upcoming International Children's Day. (Xinhua/Zhang Kaihu)






> Students have nutritous meal at Luyu school in Zhouzhi County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, May 31, 2017. Despite the egg and milk project launched in 2009, Shaanxi provincial government implemented the nutrition improvement projects in 43 areas since 2012. By the end of 2016, these projects benefited about 2.3 million primary and middle school students in 107 counties, districts and cities in Shaanxi. A total of 5.5 billion yuan (about 808 million US dollars) were invested in the projects. (Xinhua/Shao Rui)






> Students show their bowls after having meals at Luyu school in Zhouzhi County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, May 31, 2017.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Members of the Juvenile Orchestra of the Shanghai Theatre Academy perform at the Palace of the Buenos Aires City Legislature in Buenos Aires, capital of Argentina, on May 30, 2017. The Juvenile Orchestra of the Shanghai Theatre Academy shined on Tuesday during a concert in Buenos Aires, which was held to mark the 45th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic ties between China and Argentina. (Xinhua/Martin Zabala)






> Photo taken on May 19, 2017 shows the ancient Chinese porcelain dish exhibited at the Benaki Museum in the Greek capital Athens. A rare ancient Chinese porcelain dish exhibited at the Benaki Museum in the Greek capital is giving local visitors a taste of Chinese history as the two countries celebrate their cultural exchange year in 2017. (Xinhua/Marios Lolos)






> Deng Ruihao, brand manager in marketing department of Chinese drone manufacturer DJI, introduces the palm-sized drone "Spark" during a press meeting event in Beijing, capital of China, May 31, 2017. The mini drone "Spark" made its debut in China on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Chen Jianli)






> A journalist takes photos of the palm-sized drone "Spark", a new product of Chinese drone manufacturer DJI, during a press meeting event in Beijing, capital of China, May 31, 2017. The mini drone "Spark" made its debut in China on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Chen Jianli)


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

SuZhuo, stands for elegancy,quiet, soft, artistry south china culture. a traditional chinese city, and a watertown city. from www.weibo.com


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello Oliver :hi:


----------



## rayvs99 (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow, that looks like one of my dogs( Texas Heeler.)last pic


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

ukiyo said:


> Hello Oliver :hi:


hellow, ukiyo, very nice to see you. :cheers:


----------



## Fabricio JF (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, I had my first experimental Mandarin class today. I think I'll enjoy studying that language with a native Chinese in a good teaching institution.

One of the curiosities I saw today is that I didn't know that paternal grandfather has a different name from maternal grandfather in simplified Chinese. In English there is only grandfather.

Soon I must decide whether to hit the hammer for the Chinese world!


----------



## Fabricio JF (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm not having trouble in reading my dear.

Who asked if it can post photos of Taiwan here was the forumer from El Salvador, maybe because in his reasoning it would be better to see also photos of Taiwan here.

I was the first to answer him, an answer based in my point of view. Only this. But of course I wouldn't have the final say on it. Yellow Fever mentioned that there is an absence of Taiwanese forumers here to create their country thread.

Regarding this comment on languages, I think, again, I made it very clear in the post that the thread is about China.

My name is Fabricio JF and you can rest assured that I won't focus other countries here other than China. What I said about the other countries was for information and, as I said, they have some kind of relationship with China.

I have a lot of interest in China and I think my previous posts to the question from the forumer from El Salvador show this.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

ok guys, take it easy, don't wanna see any quarrel here, thanks.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A little boy reaches out to an airport staff member on International Children's Day at Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport in Southwest China's Sichuan province, June 1, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> Five kids in pilot costumes pose at Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport in Southwest China's Sichuan province, June 1, 2017.[Photo/VCG]






> The junior pilots pose for a group photo with the grown-up airport staff at Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport in Southwest China's Sichuan province, June 1, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> Tourists take boats at Victoria Bay in Hong Kong, south China, May 17, 2017. July 1, 2017 marks the 20th anniversary of Hong Kong's return to the motherland. (Xinhua/Li Peng)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Children queue up to wash their hands at a kindergarten in Shangwan Village of Huachi County, northwest China's Gansu Province, June 3, 2017. To improve the hygiene education in remote areas, China Development Research Foundation and Unilever carried out a project to promote hand wash among children in classes. The project so far has covered more than 10,000 rural children in several provinces of China. (Xinhua/Chen Bin)






> A little girl wipes with a towel after washing her hands at a kindergarten in Xinbao Village of Huachi County, northwest China's Gansu Province, June 3, 2017.






> Teacher Wang Yanli shows the way of washing hands to children at a kindergarten in Xinbao Village of Huachi County, northwest China's Gansu Province, June 3, 2017.






> Li Shuhua, an expert of local agricultural bureau, checks the growth situation of wheat in the fields in Zhangtai Village of Renxian County, north China's Hebei Province, June 3, 2017. (Xinhua/Mu Yu)






> Representatives from the Colombo Port City Company hand over relief items to officials from the Disaster Management Center and the army in Pahiyangala Village, in southern Sri Lanka, June 2, 2017. The Colombo Port City Company and the Chinese owned Zhongtian Construction Group have delivered relief items to families affected by the major floods and landslides which hit Sri Lanka earlier this week. (Xinhua/Huang Haimin)


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

interesting article. in Japan it's already been happening. A lot of people have no problem reading, but when it comes to writing, each new generation has a hard time remembering the correct strokes. Everything is typed now.

http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20170602-will-smartphones-kill-the-art-of-chinese-handwriting

Smartphones and death of handwriting in China


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, god damn computers and smart phones, such a beautiful art probably will be forgotten in a hundred years.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

I have the same problem, I have no problem in writing on my phone or computers but almost never do handwriting, which make me forget how to write many characters with hand.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Fabricio JF said:


> I'm not having trouble in reading my dear.
> 
> Who asked if it can post photos of Taiwan here was the forumer from El Salvador, maybe because in his reasoning it would be better to see also photos of Taiwan here.
> 
> ...


Things about Taiwan can definitely be posted here since it's part of China. Whether it's part of Republic of China or People's Republic of China is debatable but lets keep that discussion out of here.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Taipei, Republic of China
Population 9 million



















Ximending by Robyn Lee, on Flickr

Taipei Street Light. by Ray Kwa, on Flickr


----------



## DoubleSquare (Dec 14, 2016)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Things about Taiwan can definitely be posted here since it's part of China. Whether it's part of Republic of China or People's Republic of China is debatable but lets keep that discussion out of here.


yes exactly. it should be simple as that. and most people, when explained to, will be like 'oh ok, thanks for clarifying that'.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

DoubleSquare said:


> yes exactly. it should be simple as that. and most people, when explained to, will be like 'oh ok, thanks for clarifying that'.
> 
> 
> but our friend here likes to give long non-sensical rants that has nothing to do with the original topic


You are the boss of this thread, you decide.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Chinese metro system evolution


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

I think that its great how China invests so much into rail at both the regional and metro levels
If only the US wasn't so resistant against it.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Agreed the only problem I have with Chinese rail is the lack of double or triple lining and so called "commuter rail". Like in Japan we have local, sub express, express, rapid etc trains which skip stations. The "commuter" lines (which function as metros in the core) also extend very far and all over the city. In Shanghai I find the rail to be slow the more distance you want to cover.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

ukiyo said:


> Agreed the only problem I have with Chinese rail is the lack of double or triple lining and so called "commuter rail". Like in Japan we have local, sub express, express, rapid etc trains which skip stations. The "commuter" lines (which function as metros in the core) also extend very far and all over the city. In Shanghai I find the rail to be slow the more distance you want to cover.


They are currently building commuter rail systems in every big city. Big not double or triple tracked ones like the Japanese. It's more like complete new lines. The Japanese style of double and triple tracked with express lines skipping stations is something I've only seen in Japan. China is going to be more like Korea with a big metro system with integregsted commuter rail.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

What do you mean by integrated commuter rail?


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

ukiyo said:


> What do you mean by integrated commuter rail?


That it's built and part of the metro system, but a commuter rail standard. Not a separated network.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Does that mean it shares tracks with the metro lines?


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

ukiyo said:


> Does that mean it shares tracks with the metro lines?


I think he's not familiar with the Japanese rail system


----------



## TWK90 (May 15, 2007)

Japanese metro line may sometimes share same technical standards as mainline operators i.e (JR or Tobu running into Tokyo Metro)...that allows different service patterns (local, express)...

That arrangement doesn't exist in China and most other countries. Shanghai Metro line 16 was built for long distance and designed to handle both local and express services. Top speed on this line is 120 km/h.










Trend in China is building new line that handles both local and express while still within metro network such as Shanghai line 16.


----------



## Huhu (Jun 5, 2004)

^^ He was tiny for a footballer, 5ft 7in!! Somehow still set records for rushing though. Didn't know he passed away last year, damn.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

May be 5'7" was considered tall 60 years ago?


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

a city in the huge mountains -----guiyang city www.shijuezhongguo.com.cn


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> oliver999


Sorry but what an eye sore with all these bridges and freeways wrapping around or cutting through a beautiful landscape. hno: Modernize the country is great but also need to protect the natural beauty of the country from turning into an ugly place.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Manned submersible Jiaolong is put into the sea to conduct its dive in Yap Trench, June 11, 2017. Jiaolong completed its 151th dive on Sunday since 2009. (Xinhua/Liu Shiping)






> Manned submersible Jiaolong surfaces after its dive in Yap Trench, June 11, 2017. Jiaolong completed its 151th dive on Sunday since 2009. (Xinhua/Liu Shiping)






> Working staff untie a cable on China's manned submersible Jiaolong after its dive in Yap Trench, June 11, 2017. Jiaolong completed its 151th dive on Sunday since 2009. (Xinhua/Liu Shiping)








> People move cars on flooded streets in Guiyang City, capital of southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 12, 2017. Heavy rain hit Guizhou since Sunday.(Xinhua/Zhang Hui)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> People in Chinese costumes pose for photos on a dragon boat float during the Dragon Boat Parade of the 2017 Toronto International Dragon Boat Race Festival in Toronto, Canada, on June 11, 2017. As one of the celebrations of Canada's 150th Anniversary, the parade kicked off on Sunday to showcase the cultural elements of Chinese dragon boat race. (Xinhua/Zou Zheng)






> Members of a dragon dance team perform during the Dragon Boat Parade of the 2017 Toronto International Dragon Boat Race Festival in Toronto, Canada, on June 11, 2017. (Xinhua/Zou Zheng)






> Dressed in bright red, these men and women are among the 233 couples from China FAW Group Corp attending a group wedding in Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin province, June 12, 2017. [Photo by Zhang Nan and Zhang Wei/for China Daily]






> Two visitors hold up 3D-printed pancakes of cartoon characters at the 20th China Beijing International High-tech Expo in Beijing on June 9， 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> A member of Tsinghua University's independent research and development team showcases how the 3D pancake printer works at the 20th China Beijing International High-tech Expo in Beijing on June 9. The 3D pancake printer is 52 centimeters long, 50 centimeters wide and 26 centimeters tall and can print 30 different pancake designs. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## DoubleSquare (Dec 14, 2016)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Hope this doesn't become a thing, China should focus on real football not handegg.


so eurocentric.


China has over 1 billion people. if it can find 11 people for soccer, it can find 11 people for football. dominate both.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China wants to beat the US in every aspects including the US own national sport.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Yellow Fever said:


> Sorry but what an eye sore with all these bridges and freeways wrapping around or cutting through a beautiful landscape. hno: Modernize the country is great but also need to protect the natural beauty of the country from turning into an ugly place.


agreed. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Students take part in a coming-of-age rite at a tourism vocational institute in Harbin City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, June 13, 2017. A total of 82 18-year-old students attended the rite, during which students wearing Han-style clothes took part in capping ceremony (for boys) and hair-pinning ceremony (for girls), and saying vows to celebrate their entering into adults. The rite is expected to make the young people hold an idea of social responsibility. (Xinhua/Wang Song)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> June 13th.... World Cup Asian Cup. Chinese fans outside of Hang Jebat Stadium, Malaysia before a match between China and Syria......


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Retired border police officer Yu Haimin parts with his police dog, Le De, at a border check station in Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region on Dec. 1. (Photo/Xinhua)




Photo shows Siberian tiger quintuplets at Siberian Tiger Park in Harbin of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province. The Siberian tiger quintuplets were born on April 13, 2017. Siberian tigers are one of the world's most endangered species. They predominantly live in northeast China and eastern Russia. (Photo/Chinadaily.com.cn)


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Fabricio JF said:


> Regarding the thread that's fine. It's about China. We have forumers from Singapore that I know as CNGL and Simon if I'm not mistaken and the Skyprince from Malaysia.


FYI I'm Spanish . Just it happens I like the ever expanding Chinese metro systems and their huge metro plans, but that's all. Otherwise I mostly post in the Spanish forums, as well as in Highways and Autobahns.


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

oliver999 said:


> a city in the huge mountains -----guiyang city www.shijuezhongguo.com.cn


That looks awesome! :cheers:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

empty villages in central china. www.sina.blog.com

















































































































http://i2.muimg.com/1949/4566c90de5da102cs.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i2.muimg.com/1949/507148d1d00245f8s.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissib said:


> That looks awesome! :cheers:


You gotta be kidding! Its a total disaster that destroy mother natural.


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

Nature is powerful. If there was no human one day. Within 100 years, there would be like never exist.

I hope these villages would only be beautiful without rubish and plastic bags everywhere.


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

*Tiger cubs nursed by dog in Xixiakou Zoo*



> Four tiger cubs, two golden tigers, a snow tiger, a white tiger, were born at the Xixiakou Wildlife Zoo in Weihai, eastern China, earlier this month. Staff at the zoo found a dog who had just given birth to feed the cubs. (Photo/Xinhua)






























Source: http://www.ecns.cn/visual/hd/2017/06-15/132587.shtml#nextpage


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

I want to ask how do you write quick in University or School the characters?

is very difficult to me.

Wǒ zhèngzài xuéxí zhōngguó


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> You gotta be kidding! Its a total disaster that destroy mother natural.


Nature will adapt. But what are the alternatives? You always have to build like this in deep and densely populated valleys. In the Alps it's not different.


----------



## DoubleSquare (Dec 14, 2016)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> My dream is to get a Russian wife, I am already dating several Russian girls.


tmi, and i some how doubt it.


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

*Chongqing building has a road on its roof*



> A five-story building with a road on its roof is seen in Southwest China’s Chongqing municipality on June 21, 2017. Pictures of the structure have gone viral on Chinese social media with netizens on Weibo wondering how the building’s residents manage to get any sleep at night, while also worrying a bit about the quality of the construction. (Photo: China News Service/ Chen Chao)





















http://www.ecns.cn/visual/hd/2017/06-22/133258.shtml#nextpage


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Children in gowns and mortarboards run with smiles during their kindergarten graduation ceremony in a kindergarten in Handan, Hebei province, China. China Daily via REUTERS






> Children eat snacks on the Tongshun Lane food street in the Yuquan District of Hohhot, capital of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, June 20, 2017. (Xinhua/Ding Genhou)






> A young woman takes selfie on the Tongshun Lane food street in the Yuquan District of Hohhot, capital of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, June 20, 2017. (Xinhua/Ding Genhou)






> A train enters a tunnel in the Hualongmen to Pengshan section of the southwest China's Chengdu-Kunming Railway, June 21, 2017. The Hualongmen to Pengshan section of the double-track Chengdu-Kunming Railway opened Wednesday, a major breakthrough on the construction of the railway. (Xinhua/Kong Xiangwen)






> Quadruplets of Siberian tiger cubs of one-month old met visitors in the wildlife zoo in Yunnan, on June 21, 2017.(Photo: China News Service/Liu Ranyang)


----------



## Kot Bazilio (Mar 8, 2015)

Yellow Fever said:


>


That camel's face :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

You can't get much more Chinese than this...

*Three panda cubs born in Shaanxi Province*



> Photo taken on June 14, 2017 shows a male cub delivered by fourteen-year-old panda Yang Yang drinking milk at Shaanxi Rare Wild Animals Rescue and Breeding Research Center in northwest China's Shaanxi Province. The provincial forestry department said Thursday that Yang Yang gave birth to a male cub on June 11 and Ai Bang gave birth to twin male cubs on June 12 at the Center. (Photo/Xinhua)






























http://www.ecns.cn/visual/hd/2017/06-23/133399.shtml#nextpage


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ FRom white and pink to black and white, what a transformation when they grow up.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Jack Ma, the founder and chairman of the Chinese e-commerce giant Alibaba, speaks during the Gateway 17 conference, a two-day session with owners of U.S. small and medium-sized enterprises, in Detroit, the United States, June 21, 2017. Air Traffic was jammed and hotels were full in the U.S. city of Detroit on Monday when more than 3,000 business representatives flocked in for the Gateway 17 conference, Aibaba's biggest-ever public event, in the United States. (Xinhua/Wang Ping)








> Students attend the graduation ceremony of Wuhan University in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, June 22, 2017. (Xinhua/Ke Hao)















> The China Zun tower pokes through clouds that hang low over central Beijing after thunderstorms hit the city, June 23, 2017. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> My dream is to get a Russian wife, I am already dating several Russian girls.


yeah sure, bro!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> In this photo released by China's Xinhua News Agency, emergency personnel work at the site of a landslide in Xinmo village in Maoxian County in southwestern China's Sichuan Province, Saturday, June 24, 2017. Around 100 people are feared buried by a landslide that unleashed huge rocks and a mass of earth that crashed into their homes Saturday, a county government said. (He Qinghai/Xinhua via AP)








> Photo taken by a cellphone shows rescuers working at the accident site after a landslide occurred in Xinmo Village of Maoxian County, Tibetan and Qiang Autonomous Prefecture of Aba, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 24, 2017. The landslide on Saturday morning smashed some 40 homes, where about 100 people are feared to be buried. (Xinhua/Zheng Lei)








> Photos taken on June 24, 2017 shows the accident site after a landslide occurred in Xinmo Village of Maoxian County, Tibetan and Qiang Autonomous Prefecture of Aba, southwest China's Sichuan Province.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Graduates attend the Commencement Ceremony of Xi'an Jiaotong University in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, June 24, 2017. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)






> People attend a color run in Hengyang, central China's Hunan Province, June 24, 2017. More than 3,000 people took part in the color run here on Saturday. (Xinhua/Liu Xiaofei)








> People of Yao ethnic group celebrate the Zhuzhu Festival in Dahua Yao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, June 23, 2017. The Zhuzhu Festival is the biggest traditional festival among Yao people which involves dancing, sporting events, and commerce. Every year on the 29th day of the fifth Chinese lunar month, the Yao people will get together and celebrate their own festival. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

I wish China would skip the visa rules. I have to pay 130€ for a visa. That way Taiwan, Singapore, South Korea and Japan have an advantage to tourists from Europe.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Why Sichuan is such a risky province? all earthquakes, landslides, debris flows events happens there more than any other region. :dunno:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Because Sichuan is in the active earth quake zone.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A rescue worker checks on a dog helping in the search for survivors of the landslide in Maoxian county, Southwest China's Sichuan province,June 24. [Photo/Xinhua]








> Rescue workers cross the river day and night to continue the search and rescue mission on June 25. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A little boy kisses a attendant onboard the new bullet train in Beijing, June 26, 2017. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]








> Passengers & attendants are seen onboard the new bullet train in Beijing, June 26, 2017. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]








> Passengers take selfie's in front of the new bullet train in Beijing, June 26, 2017. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Kot Bazilio (Mar 8, 2015)

How common nowadays, that small childs piss right on the street?


----------



## Kot Bazilio (Mar 8, 2015)

Tom_Green said:


> I wish China would skip the visa rules. I have to pay 130€ for a visa. That way Taiwan, Singapore, South Korea and Japan have an advantage to tourists from Europe.


China has very conservative visas policies.. It's because communist party rules the country


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kot Bazilio said:


> How common nowadays, that small childs piss right on the street?


Its probably not as common as most other Chinese kids who would do it in the washrooms but I will for sure keep you informed when I see those images.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Kot Bazilio said:


> China has very conservative visas policies.. It's because communist party rules the country


No, it's because the west have strict visas for Chinese, so in return China have strict visas.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> yeah sure, bro!


I mean two, but I'm still not lying.


----------



## k5villan (Mar 20, 2012)

Yellow Fever said:


> Its probably not as common as most other Chinese kids who would do it in the washrooms but I will for sure keep you informed when I see those images.


What about the toddlers with the open trousers rather than nappies and the pissing almost like pavlovs dogs? Is that even real or just a myth?!


----------



## RoarRa (Feb 15, 2014)

Kot Bazilio said:


> How common nowadays, that small childs piss right on the street?


come to australia happens all the time


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

k5villan said:


> What about the toddlers with the open trousers rather than nappies and the pissing almost like pavlovs dogs? Is that even real or just a myth?!


same answer from my last post, will let you know when I come across with those images.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Terry Edward Branstad (L2), the U.S. Ambassador to China, arrives at Capital International Airport in Beijing, June 27, 2017. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Jun)






> U.S. Ambassador to China Terry Branstad (2nd R) walks with his family members to meet with the media at his residence in Beijing, capital of China, June 28, 2017. (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)






> Pupils walk on pedestrian crossing in the guidance of traffic police in Hengshui, north China's Hebei Province, June 28, 2017. More than 50 pupils in Hengshui took part in an educational activity learning knowledge on traffic and safety from traffic police on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)






> Pupils learn traffic command postures in the guidance of traffic police in Hengshui, north China's Hebei Province, June 28, 2017.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A visitor experiences VR technique during a software carnival in Beijing, capital of China, June 28, 2017. (Xinhua/Chen Xiaogen)






> A child experiences a gearshift fan during a software carnival in Beijing, capital of China, June 28, 2017. (Xinhua/Chen Xiaogen)






> A child is attracted by a smart robot during a software carnival in Beijing, capital of China, June 28, 2017. (Xinhua/Chen Xiaogen)






> Women step into the women-only metro carriage at a station in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, June 28, 2017. Guangzhou metro started to operate women-only metro carriages from June 28. There is one female carriage for every train on metro line one, which will be reserved for women during rush hours between 7:30 to 9:30 a.m. and 5 to 7 p.m. on workdays. (Xinhua/Lu Hanxin)






> A boy eats watermelon in a competition in Kaifeng City, Central China’s Henan Province, June 27, 2017. A total of 185 watermelon farmers brought their products to the competition. (Photo/VCG)


----------



## PinkWho (Feb 14, 2015)

China is a wonderful country with so much history an amazing Cuisine. I had the opportunity back in 2012 to travel to this wonderful nation to Shanghai, Hangzhou, Ningbo, and Nanjing.


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Why almost all photos posted here have childrens in it?


----------



## DoubleSquare (Dec 14, 2016)

apinamies said:


> Why almost all photos posted here have childrens in it?




Chinese children studying the Quran


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

apinamies said:


> Why almost all photos posted here have childrens in it?


Strange question, it almost sound like you hate kids.


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> Strange question, it almost sound like you hate kids.


Not at all.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

another post with children it it. 



> Children travelling with their parents or relatives wait to board a train at a railway station in Jiujiang City, East China’s Jiangxi Province, June 28, 2017. During summer vacation, many children from rural areas migrate to cities where their parents work, or leave cities for their hometowns because their parents have no time to look after them. The group has a special name, “Little Migratory Birds”, meaning they move between places during summer or winter vacations. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Jia)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A new set of uniforms for flight attendants of Xiamen Airlines was unveiled on the inaugural ceremony of the non-stop flight route connecting Xiamen with Los Angeles on June 27. (Photo/CNR.cn)
> The new set of uniforms designed for specially chartered flight attendants is adopted from the style of the qipao, and the material used is the splendid Chinese Song brocade, decorated with texture of triangle plum, so as to send greetings from the East to the whole world











They are beautiful but have too much make ups imo.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

apinamies said:


> Why almost all photos posted here have childrens in it?


An even higher proportion of pics here have adults in them, what's that all about?!


----------



## DoubleSquare (Dec 14, 2016)

Jonesy55 said:


> An even higher proportion of pics here have adults in them, what's that all about?!




dunno but his fixation on children and asians is concerning


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

How cool would it be to own this?

*Self-flying manned aircraft on show at Dalian forum*



> A self-flying manned aircraft on display at the venue for the Summer Davos meeting in Dalian City, Northeast China’s Liaoning Province, June 28, 2017. More than 2,000 participants from some 80 countries and regions attended the forum from June 27 to 29. (Photo: China News Service/Yu Haiyang)






























http://www.ecns.cn/visual/hd/2017/06-29/134128.shtml#nextpage


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Graduates of Jilin University enjoy a free dinner offered by the university in Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin province, on June 22, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> Graduates pose for photo while enjoying a free dinner offered by Jilin University in Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin province, on June 22, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> Children practice basic steps under the guidance of a teacher in a dance class in Bozhou, Anhui province, June 27, 2017.[Photo/VCG]






> A woman takes photos as lotus bloom after rain in Beihai Park in Beijing, June 23, 2017.[Photo/VCG]


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

DoubleSquare said:


> dunno but his fixation on children and asians is concerning


Are you sure you don't mistake me and Tande? 

And I woudn't say that one post is fixation. What I was really thinking that those children photos were used kind of propaganda "we have happy children here in paradise". I guess I'm cynical person and victim of Western propaganda myself?


----------



## cormiermax (Jan 15, 2008)

Very tacky uniforms...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't see the uniforms are tacky or over done, those are the traditional chinese dress for women but the an inch thick powder on their face is way too much.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Photos taken on July 6, 2017 shows the site of a road accident in Longmen, south China's Guangdong Province. Nineteen people died, and many others were injured after a coach overturned on an expressway Thursday afternoon in south China's Guangdong Province. (Xinhua)






> Photo taken on July 4, 2017 shows the interior scene of the bullet train D312, which runs from Shanghai to Beijing, at the Beijing South Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China. The new Beijing-Shanghai overnight sleeper trains, which equip with private cabins with beds, were put into use recently. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)






> A man sits in the attic of his flooded house after a flood in Zhaoqing, Guangdong province, China. REUTERS/Stringer


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Chinese President Xi Jinping and his wife Peng Liyuan attend a concert of the 12th Summit of the Group of 20 (G20) major economies in Hamburg, Germany, July 7, 2017. (Xinhua/Liu Weibing)






> Chinese President Xi Jinping talks with German Chancellor Angela Merkel before the 12th Summit of the Group of 20 (G20) major economies in Hamburg, Germany, July 7, 2017. (Xinhua/Li Xueren)










> Students pose for photos at the graduation ceremony of the Central Academy of Drama in Beijing on July 5, 2017. [Photo by Cui Nan/China News Service and VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Pupils take part in an activity to read classics of Chinese traditional literature during their summer vacation in Yanshan County, north China's Hebei Province, July 8, 2017. (Xinhua/Fu Xinchun)






> Students read books in a library during their summer vacation in Zhengzhou, capital of central China's Henan Province, July 8, 2017. (Xinhua/Zhang Tao)






> Children experience "musical notes on the wall" in a science and technology museum during their summer vacation in Baofeng County, central China's Henan Province, July 8, 2017. (Xinhua/Wang Shuangzheng)






> A pupil practices Chinese martial art at a park during summer vacation in Liuzhou, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, July 8, 2017. (Xinhua/Liao Ziyuan)






> Martial art lover Mao Jian teaches pupils Chinese martial art in Yanshan County, north China's Hebei Province, July 8, 2017. (Xinhua/Fu Xinchun)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Train attendants pose on the platform at Zhengzhou East Railway Station in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, July 9, 2017. The high speed railway linking Zhengzhou of Henan and Lanzhou of northwest China's Gansu started operation formally on Sunday. The shortest travel time of the railway between Zhengzhou and Lanzhou was shortened to less than five hours. (Xinhua/Li An)






> Passengers show tickets on the train G2021, the first train of the high speed railway from Zhengzhou to Lanzhou, July 9, 2017. The high speed railway linking Zhengzhou of central China's Henan and Lanzhou of northwest China's Gansu started operation formally on Sunday. The shortest travel time of the railway between Zhengzhou and Lanzhou was shortened to less than five hours. (Xinhua/Li An)






> Resident Qi Xueying takes her daughter Yang Shiling and her son Yang Linyao play at the relocation site of Lijiang School in Changsha County, central China's Hunan Province, July 8, 2017. Persistent rainfall here triggered a flood on July 1, submerging houses of many residents. Qi Xueying and her babies were safely transferred to a relocation site, where they were taken good care of thanks to governmental staff members and volunteers. (Xinhua/Yin Gang)






> Resident Qi Xueying arranges personal items after her twin babies fall asleep at the relocation site of Lijiang School in Changsha County, central China's Hunan Province, July 8, 2017.






> Four volunteers attend an oath-taking ceremony before they enter the simulated space "cabin" Yuegong-1 at Beihang University in Beijing, capital of China, July 9, 2017. The second volunteer group, two men and two women, replaced the first group and stepped into Yuegong-1 on Sunday. They will stay there for 200 days. The experiment, code-named "Yuegong-365," is Beihang's second attempt to see how the Bioregenerative Life Support System (BLSS) works in a moon-like environment. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Residents play amid foam during an event of Rainbow Bubble Run in Zhoushan, east China's Zhejiang Province, July 9, 2017. (Xinhua/Wu Linhong)










> Couples attend a group wedding ceremony at the Chimelong Safari Park in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, July 8, 2017. A total of 227 pairs of newlyweds from different parts of the country attended the group wedding ceremony at the park. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> President Xi Jinping meets with his US counterpart Donald Trump to discuss bilateral ties and global hot-spot issues on the sidelines of a G20 summit, in Hamburg, Germany, July 8, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Photo taken on July 10, 2017 shows passengers boarding an unmanned vehicle EZ10 during a test run in Taipei, southeast China's Taiwan. EZ10, the first unmanned bus in Taiwan, can accommodate up to 12 passengers and provide feeder service within 0.5 to five kilometres. (Xinhua/Zhou Mi)






> Consumers select bread at a bakery on the theme of shared-bike in north China's Tianjin Municipality, July 9, 2017. (Xinhua/Shi Songyu)






> Rescuers search for eight people missing after a fishing boat sank early Monday morning in the waters off east China's Zhejiang Province, July 10, 2017, according to local maritime police. The boat, with 24 people onboard, sank around 2 a.m. at sea near the city of Zhoushan, said police, who received a report of the accident at 4:30 a.m.(Xinhua)
> .


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Photo taken on July 10, 2017 shows the comprehensive research vessel, the Kexue (Science), leaving a port in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. The 99.6-meter-long and 17.8-meter-wide ship carrying scientific detection equipments domestically developed by China set off here Monday. (Xinhua/Zhang Xudong)




_In the US when it's this hot(35c) there will not be an umbrella in sight. Unless it is held by an Asian person_


> Tourists take shelter under umbrellas from scorching sun in front of the Tian'anmen Rostrum in Beijing on July 9, 2017. Beijing Meteorological Service predicted that the city would see temperature reaching 35 C from July 9 to 11. [Photo/VCG]






> Visitors cool down by water mist from the mobile sprayers at a square in Shanghai on July 9, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> A girl plays in a fountain at a square in Taiyuan, Shanxi province, on July 8, 2017. Temperatures in some places in Shanxi reached 37 C. [Photo/VCG]






> A firefighter works to extinguish the blaze at a forest in the Greater Hinggan Mountains, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, July 9, 2017. A lightning-induced fire engulfing 1,500 hectares of forest in Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region in north China has been put out, local authorities said. (Xinhua/Yu Zongming)


----------



## GodIsNotGreat (May 20, 2010)

One senses pragmatism in how China has handled its domestic and foreign policy. In the modern era it has not entangled itself in wars and foreign interventions but has directed its energy into massively transforming its economy. 

Almost no frivolities at all, just plain common sense.

The quotation " the sleeping dragon " is attributed to Yamamoto referring to America on the eve of the Pearl Harbor attack. I think it is most appropriate as well to China, slowly going about its business of becoming the dominant economic and cultural power in the next decades.

Obviously a nation's greatest asset is its people. China, unlike similarly populated India, has greatly improved its educational standards. Chinese people will be the world's future great engineers, builders, entrepeneurs, scientists.

An aphorism by Napoleon - “Let China sleep; when she wakes she will shake the world.”


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> 07.09.2017...Tattoo artist Endless Sun works on a customer at Taipei International Tattoo & Music Festival in Taipei, Taiwan. REUTERS/Tyrone Siu






> People walk on the riverside avenue by the Huangpu River in Shanghai, east China, July 10, 2017. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)










> Children make models of ships and warships during an event to celebrate the 13th China National Maritime Day in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, July 11, 2017. (Xinhua/Liu Junxi)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A villager catches a fish during a folk festival in Liangshuang Village of Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, July 9, 2017. (Xinhua/Long Tao)






> Villagers scramble to catch a fish during a folk festival in Liangshuang Village of Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, July 9, 2017. (Xinhua/Long Tao)






> Photo taken on July 10, 2017 shows cars parked at a photovoltaic power station in Quanjiao County, east China's Anhui Province. The photovoltaic power station serves as a parking lot with 160 parking spaces. (Xinhua/Shen Guo)


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

*Green bridge a soothing sight in Chengdu*



> A viaduct of the second ring road in Chengdu, capital of Sichuan province, is covered with green creepers. The 28-km-long viaduct was built in 2013. (Photo provided to China News Service)






























http://www.ecns.cn/visual/hd/2017/07-12/135402.shtml


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

*Djibouti: Chinese troops depart for first overseas military base*



> Ships carrying Chinese troops are heading to Djibouti to set up Beijing's first overseas military base, reports state media.
> China says the support base will be used for peacekeeping and humanitarian aid in Africa and West Asia.
> It will also be used for military co-operation, naval exercises and rescue missions, Xinhua said.





















http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-40578106


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

who said Chinese women have small chests?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Photo taken on July 11, 2017 shows the "White Shark" underwater drone displayed during the first Shanghai ocean intelligent equipment summit forum in Lingang, east China's Shanghai. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)






> A woman looks at the "T-sea" underwater robot displayed during the first Shanghai ocean intelligent equipment summit forum in Lingang, east China's Shanghai, July 11, 2017. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)






> Troupers perform a folk dance of Manchu ethnic group at the closing ceremony of a national folk dance performance event in Hohhot, capital of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, July 11, 2017. Different folk dances of over 20 ethnic groups were staged during the four-day performance event. (Xinhua/Ding Genhou)






> Troupers perform a folk dance of Tibet ethnic group at the closing ceremony of a national folk dance performance event in Hohhot, capital of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, July 11, 2017.






> Villagers produce palm fans in Jinyin Village of Yangjia Town of Neijiang City, southwest China's Sichuan Province, July 11, 2017. The town planted more than 6,000 mu (988 acre) of Chinese fan palm and produced about 4 million fans a year. (Xinhua/Lan Zitao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Dancing teacher Ding Qianxi (2nd R) instructs a left-behind child of migrant workers on dancing at the cultural center in Xuyi County, east China's Jiangsu Province, July 11, 2017. Many activities are prepared for left-behind children in Jiangsu to give them a happy and safe summer vacation. (Xinhua/Zhou Haijun)






> Left-behind children of the migrant workers learn to play the saxophone at the youth center in Xuyi County, east China's Jiangsu Province, July 11, 2017.






> Dianhua from the Palace Museum's collections. [Photo/Official Weibo account of the Palace Museum]
> 
> Dianhua
> 
> Dianhua is a hair ornament made of gold, silver, jade or shell, and was made into the shape of flowers, or small animals such as birds, ducks and fish. The item originates from the Southern Dynasty (420-589) and was also quite popular in the Tang Dynasty (618-907).






> A doctor sticks sanfutie plasters to a man at the China-Japan Friendship Hospital in Beijing on July 12, 2017. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]
> 
> People are lining up at hospitals across China to receive sanfutie plasters, a traditional Chinese remedy used during the dog days of summer, which began on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Workers use their muscles at a well at the Tarim oilfield in Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, July 8, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]






> A traffic policewoman drinks water while on duty in Hengshui, Hebei province, July 12, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]






> A staff member stands on duty at Shilonglu station of metro line 3 in Shanghai, July 12, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]






> A railway worker welds tracks at Yancheng railway station, Shandong province, July 12, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]






> A worker stays hydrated after completing construction under the scorching suns in Ji'nan, Shangdong province, July 12, 2017.[Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> The newlyweds, who attended a group wedding, get on the bullet train G2028, one of the first groups of trains to operate on the Baoji-Lanzhou high-speed line, as the departs Lanzhou, Northwest China's Gansu province, July 9, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]






> A man rests under an umbrella on an electric power cart on a street in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, July 10, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> People take shelter from sun in a passageway of a subway station in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, July 7, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> Wu Zheng drives a new energy bus to her wedding in Qingdao's Huangdao district on Sunday. [Photo by Zhang Jingang/for chinadaily.com.cn]
> 
> Forget the romance of a horse-drawn carriage — this couple in eastern China decided to go green and drive to their wedding in a new energy bus.
> 
> ...






> The couple enjoy a special moment with family and friends in front of the buses. [Photo by Zhang Jingang/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Rescuers transfer injured persons in Yongji County, northeast China's Jilin Province, July 14, 2017. Heavy rain caused waterlogging in Yongji County from July 13 to 14. (Xinhua/Xu Chang)






> Rescuers expel water in Yongji County, northeast China's Jilin Province, July 14, 2017. Heavy rain caused waterlogging in Yongji County from July 13 to 14. (Xinhua/Xu Chang)






> Vehicles are damaged by flood water in Yongji County, northeast China's Jilin Province, July 14, 2017. Heavy rain caused waterlogging in Yongji County from July 13 to 14. (Xinhua/Xu Chang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Dubbed the heaviest man in China, Huang Jiaxin, from Central China's Hubei province gets ready to go home after dropping from 265 kilograms (580 pounds) to 198 kilograms, thanks to treatment at a Chengdu hospital, July 13, 2017. [Photo/Chinanews.com]






> Children receive cupping treatment for asthma at a hospital in Beijing's Huairou district on Wednesday, the first day of the hottest period of the year, according to the lunar calendar. During this period, people flock to traditional Chinese medicine hospitals because it is believed that winter illnesses can be warded off in summer by TCM procedures such as acupuncture, cupping and scraping. PU XIANGDONG/ FOR CHINA DAILY






> As the temperature hits 39 degrees, two cheeky boys use lotus leaves to shield themselves from the sun in a pond in Wuhu, Anhui province, July 26, 2004. [Photo/VCG]






> A mother and her son take cover from the sun's rays under a towel in Shanghai, Aug 2, 2015.[Photo/China News Service]






> Tourists brave the heat to visit Tian'anmen Square in Beijing as the maximum temperature tops 36 C, July 10, 2017.[Photo/China News Service]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A couple attend a celebration of golden marriage in the Shuangluan District of Chengde City, north China's Hebei Province, July 14, 2017. Thirty couples who are in marriage for 50 years or longer celebrated their golden marriage together in Chengde on Friday. (Xinhua/Bai Zijun)






> A couple attend a celebration of golden marriage in the Shuangluan District of Chengde City, north China's Hebei Province, July 14, 2017. Thirty couples who are in marriage for 50 years or longer celebrated their golden marriage together in Chengde on Friday. (Xinhua/Bai Zijun)






> A medic provides free body check for citizens in the air-raid shelter in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality July 12, 2017. A heat wave expanded in many parts of China on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)






> A worker fills water into a train in Shanghai south railway station in Shanghai, east China, July 12, 2017. A heat wave expanded in many parts of China on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Du Xiaoyi)






> A vendor gives soft drinks to a customer in Shanghai, east China, July 12, 2017. Shanghai upgraded its heat warning on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> The Batmobile featured in American superhero film Batman v. Superman: Dawn of Justice is on display at Changchun International Automobile in Changchun City, capital of Northeast China’s Jilin Province, July 14, 2017. The expo showed 1,322 cars from 146 auto brands, made by 137 manufacturers, according to the organizer. (Photo: China News Service/Lyu Shengnan)






> A visitor experiences driving a car via VR technology during the China Changchun International Automobile Expo in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, July 15, 2017. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)






> Tourists enjoy scenery at Yehliu Geopark in New Taipei City, southeast China's Taiwan, July 8, 2017. (Xinhua/Zhou Mi)








> Tourists visit Huashan Mountain in Huayin, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 14, 2017. The busy season started in the scenic area as large number of tourists come to visit the Huanshan Mountain in summer. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Volunteers play games with children in Shouju Village of Rong'an County in Liuzhou, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, July 13, 2017. More than 80 students from Guangxi University of Science and Technology came to Shouju Village recently for voluntary teaching of left-behind children, coaching them on cultural and scientific knowledge. (Xinhua/Li Xin)






> Volunteers do water rocket launching experiment with children in Shouju Village of Rong'an County in Liuzhou, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, July 13, 2017.






> A volunteer (2nd R) makes scientific model with children in Shouju Village of Rong'an County in Liuzhou, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, July 13, 2017.






> A worker checks textile machines by riding an electric vehicle in the workshop of a textile factory in Zibo City, east China's Shandong Province, July 14, 2017. The factory provided workers with electric vehicles to reduce their physical exertion, which is welcomed by workers. (Xinhua/Zhang Weitang)


----------



## Kot Bazilio (Mar 8, 2015)

1) Is girl is still unwanted child ( how it was always since one child policy)?
2) Do chinese people use vpn to access SSC? Does SSC blocked in mainland?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A woman travels down an escalator decorated with piano patterns in Zhengzhou, Henan province, on July 11. [Photo/VCG]






> A woman prepares to rest at a space capsule hotel in Beijing on July 9. [Photo/VCG]






> Young women enjoy a water amusement park in Yantai, Shandong province, on July 12. [Photo/VCG]






> A group of monks take part in a debating exam at the Drepung Monastery in Lhasa, Tibet autonomous region, on July 11. [Photo/VCG]






> A girl is captured reading on a tricycle on July 12. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kot Bazilio said:


> 1) *Is girl is still unwanted child ( how it was always since one child policy)?*
> 2) Do chinese people use vpn to access SSC? Does SSC blocked in mainland?


Don't know but I can see lots of girls in those images I posted.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Kot Bazilio said:


> 1) Is girl is still unwanted child ( how it was always since one child policy)?
> 2) Do chinese people use vpn to access SSC? Does SSC blocked in mainland?


I am from mainland china, SSC didnt blocked ,i can visit .
i think only very few website blocked ,like "face book""youtube".
CNN, Dailymail are not blocked.


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

I like the photos of the sky and the cityscape of Haikou, Hainan.

*China renews blue alert for Typhoon Talas*



> Vessels anchor at port in Haikou, capital of south China's Hainan Province, July 16, 2017. China's national observatory on Sunday renewed a blue alert for typhoon Talas, which is expected to hit Hainan Province and the Beibu Gulf. (Xinhua/Zhao Yingquan)





















http://www.ecns.cn/visual/hd/2017/07-17/135907.shtml


----------



## GodIsNotGreat (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Kot Bazilio (Mar 8, 2015)

Cool vid


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A deliveryman puts food into the warm box at a restaurant. [Photo/VCG]






> A food deliveryman on his way to deliver meals to passengers on a bullet train in Xi'an North Railway Station in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, July 17, 2017. Passengers on some bullet trains are allowed to order meal online from restaurants starting Monday. [Photo/VCG]






> Food deliverymen hand the food to a train attendant. [Photo/VCG]






> A passenger receives her food from an attendant. [Photo/VCG]






> The passenger shows the mobile phone software she uses to order food. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Children learn to perform Cangzhou Mubandagu at a cultural center of Cangxian County in Cangzhou City, north China's Hebei Province, July 17, 2017. During summer vacations, children learnt the Cangzhou Mubandagu art, a national intangible cultural heritage here. (Xinhua/Mu Yu)






> More than 20 former professors, alumni and teachers of Shaanxi Normal University write admission letters with Chinese writing brush to the university's freshmen in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province on July 15, 2017. They will write 4,500 admission letters in 10 days. Shaanxi Normal University is reportedly the only university producing calligraphy admission letters in China, keeping the tradition alive. [Photo/People's Daily Sina Weibo account]






> A Shaanxi Normal University admission letter written in the traditional style. [Photo/People's Daily Sina Weibo account]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> 07.12.2017..Employees from a bamboo industry company dry semi-finished bamboo chopsticks in a village in Xingan county, Jiangxi province, China. REUTERS/Stringer






> 07.12.2017...People cool off at a water park on a hot day in Wuhan, Hubei province, China. REUTERS/Stringer






> 07.12.2017...A hot air balloon flies over residential buildings in Wuqing District of Tianjin, China. REUTERS/Stringer






> Many residents are amazed by the trees planted on top of a building as reported on Sunday. Over 1,000 trees were recently planted on more than 400 terraces of a building along the Suzhou River in Shanghai. [Photo/VCG]






> A elephant gets hosed down at a zoo in Jinan, East China's Shandong province on July 11, 2017. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

*Zoos take measures to cool down animals in hot weather*



> A panda has an ice cube in its arms for coolness at Chongqing Zoo in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, July 18, 2017. The hot weather has been lasted in Chongqing for days recently, and Chongqing Zoo took various measures to cool down animals according to their different life and dietary habits. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)






























http://www.ecns.cn/visual/hd/2017/07-19/136193.shtml#nextpage


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Beijing at the height of summer is not where you would expect to find a bustling ski resort－until now.
> 
> A complex of high, dry ski slopes at the south end of Olympic Forest Park was officially unveiled on Tuesday as part of efforts by the city government to promote the winter sport as a year-round activity.
> 
> The resort, built by the park's management company and Beijing Sinolym Co, opened four courses for entry-to medium-level skiers as a trial on Saturday to a select group of enthusiasts. They were given the chance to experience the fun of skiing in light clothing under Beijing's summer sun.





> Enthusiasts try out the new snow less ski slopes at the Olympic Forest Park during a recent test run of the facility. WANG JIE/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Traffic police Liu Sheng(L) and his colleague push a car on the Wuhan Yangtze River Bridge in Wuhan, capital city of central China's Hubei Province, July 19, 2017. Despite the sweltering weather in Wuhan, traffic police in Wuhan still work hard to maintain the order of the bridge. (Xinhua/Xiong Qi)






> Tourists play in Puzhehei National Wetland Park in Qiubei County, southwest China's Yunnan Province, July 19, 2017. (Xinhua/Pu Chao)






> A man gets his back pierced with steel needles during a ritual ceremony in Tongren County of Huangnan Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, northwest China's Qinghai Province, July 17, 2017.






> A man gets his back and cheeks pierced with steel needles during a ritual ceremony in Tongren County of Huangnan Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, northwest China's Qinghai Province, July 17, 2017. "Gathering of the sixth month" was a festival with a history of more than 1,400 years in the region. (Xinhua/Zhang Hongxiang)






> A man dances with his cheeks pierced with steel needles during a ritual ceremony in Tongren County of Huangnan Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, northwest China's Qinghai Province, July 17, 2017.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> People choose toys for children at the flea fair(?) in an air-raid shelter which is open for people to keep cool, in Beibei District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, July 19, 2017. Kids brought their needless toys to the fair for sale, which made the reuse realized. (Xinhua/Qin Tingfu)






> A staff member explains how to use the security Qr code of food safety to the students of Baijia Primary School at an agricultural market in Shuangliu District, Chengdu City, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, July 19, 2017. The activity helps students to develop awareness of food safety. (Xinhua/Qiu Haiying)






> Students of Baijia Primary School learn knowledge of food testing at an agricultural market in Shuangliu District, Chengdu City, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, July 19, 2017. The activity helps students to develop awareness of food safety. (Xinhua/Qiu Haiying)






> Children attend a football (soccer) class in Wuzhi County, central China's Henan Province, July 19, 2017. Children chose to take various classes to spend their summer vacation. (Xinhua/Feng Xiaomin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Women participate in a free infant care training course organized by local labor union in Haikou, Hainan province, China. REUTERS/Stringer






> The primary school students perform during the opening ceremony of a football summer camp in the branch of Beijing No.4 High School in Hohhot, capital of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, July 20, 2017. A five-day international summer camp of teenagers' football started in Hohhot on Thursday. (Xinhua/Ding Genhou)






> Delivery guy Li Gan (1st L) packages the food he is going to deliver in Jinan, capital city of east China's Shandong Province, July 20, 2017. A yellow alert for heat was issued here on Thursday. (Xinhua/Guo Xulei)






> Delivery guy Li Gan drives an electromobile to deliver food in Jinan, capital city of east China's Shandong Province, July 20, 2017. A yellow alert for heat was issued here on Thursday. (Xinhua/Guo Xulei)






> A worker makes a black pottery work in Xisu Village of Guantao County, north China's Hebei Province, July 20, 2017. Guantao County has put great efforts in developing the local handicraft industry to alleviate poverty in recent years. (Xinhua/Mu Yu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Pupils prepare their robots before a competition at Tsinghua University High School(?)-Yongfeng in Beijing, capital of China, July 20, 2017. The 2017 "Tsinghua Young Scientists" China Adolescent Science and Technology Innovation Contest was held here on Thursday. (Xinhua/Li Wen)






> Pupils watch the robot competition at Tsinghua University High School-Yongfeng in Beijing, capital of China, July 20, 2017. The 2017 "Tsinghua Young Scientists" China Adolescent Science and Technology Innovation Contest was held here on Thursday. (Xinhua/Li Wen)






> Musicians perform during the opening of the Amman Opera Festival in Amman, Jordan, July 19, 2017. Musicians from the Chinese Sichuan Philharmonic Orchestra participated in the festival with musicians from other countries and regions. (Xinhua/Mohammad Abu Ghosh)






> Silver medalists Jiang Tingting and Jiang Wenwen of China celebrate their victory during the award ceremony after Synchronized Swimming Duet Free Final at the 17th FINA Aquatics World Championships held in Budapest, Hungary on July 20, 2017. (Xinhua/Attila Volgyi)






> Folk artist Wang Xiu teaches children to make opera mask at Xinxingli Community in the Guangyang District of Langfang City, north China's Hebei Province, July 19, 2017. During the summer vacation, children can learn about folk arts with the guidance of successors of intangible cultural heritages in Langfang. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

*Alxa League: A shining pearl in Northwest China*



> Located in Ejina Banner of Alxa League, the natural poplar forest, covering an area of 450,000 mu, or 30, 000 hectares, is one of the only three of its kind existing in the world today and is designated as a state-level natural protection district and forest park. (Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn)
> Alxa League, or Alashan in Chinese, is located at the western part of Inner Mongolia autonomous region.







































http://www.ecns.cn/visual/hd/2017/07-21/136559.shtml#nextpage


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A girl takes photos with a giant pumpkin during the 2017 Taiwan Culinary Exhibition in Taipei, southeast China's Taiwan, July 21, 2017. The four-day exhibition, which present delicacies all over the world, kicked off here Friday. (Xinhua/Zhou Mi)








> Children paint on board, in Shijiazhuang City, capital of north China's Hebei Province, July 21, 2017. Children visited an art gallery in Shijiazhuang to watch the works of artists on Friday, and learned painting under teacher's direction.(Xinhua/Liu Yuhe)






> China's Xie Siyi competes in the men's 3m springboard final of Diving at the 17th FINA World Championships at Duna Arena in Budapest, Hungary, on July 20, 2017. Xie Siyi won the gold medal with 547.10 points. (Xinhua/Ding Xu)






> Gold medalist Xie Siyi of China shows his gold medal during the awarding ceremony for the men's 3m springboard final of Diving at the 17th FINA World Championships at Duna Arena in Budapest, Hungary, on July 20, 2017. Xie Siyi won the gold medal with 547.10 points. (Xinhua/Gong Bing)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People visit the Hukou Waterfall on the Yellow River on the border area between North China's Shanxi and Shaanxi provinces, Aug 24, 2017. Due to heavy rainfall at the upper reaches, the water volume of Hukou Waterfall surged.[Photo/Xinhua]









Water surges down the Hukou Waterfall. [Photo/Xinhua]



















http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2017-08/24/content_31059378_4.htm#Contentp


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Teachers clean a classroom at Jianshan Middle School in Chongqing, southwest China, Aug. 29, 2017. School staff here are preparing for the new semester. Most of Chinese students is going to receive their new semester in September. (Xinhua/Qin Tingfu)






> Policemen check a school bus in Chongqing, southwest China, Aug. 29, 2017. Most of Chinese students is going to receive their new semester in September. (Xinhua/Chen Shichuan)






> A teacher arranges desks in a classroom at Fuxing Elementary School in Chongqing, southwest China, Aug. 29, 2017. School staff here are preparing for the new semester. Most of Chinese students is going to receive their new semester in September. (Xinhua/Qin Tingfu)






> Visitors view the exhibit during an exhibition of glassworks created by Italian master glassblower Lino Tagliapietra in Liuli China Museum in Shanghai, east China, Aug. 30, 2017. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)






> Sixian actresses prepare to perform in Shijiazhuang, capital of north China's Hebei Province, Aug. 29, 2017. Sixian is a local opera in Hebei. (Xinhua/Zhan Xincheng)


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

Yellow Fever said:


>


That's splendid.


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

*Tiger triplets meet public at Jinan Zoo*



> Tiger triplets meet the public at the Jinan Zoo in Jinan, capital of east China's Shandong Province, Sept. 6, 2017. Cong Cong, a 6-year-old Bengal tiger mother, gave birth to the triplets, including one male cub and two female white tiger cubs, on May 25.





















http://www.ecns.cn/visual/hd/2017/09-06/141119.shtml


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

*Is it a road or a roller-coaster ride?*



> A hilly road opened in Jieshi town, Banan district of Chongqing, on Sept 7, 2017. The road, constructed by a local developer, is about 300 meters long





















http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2017-09/08/content_31723587.htm


----------



## Kot Bazilio (Mar 8, 2015)

I like little apple song  It is extremely popular in China with hundreds different voices and dances. It stuck in my mind. This song have even his own channel on youtube :laugh:

I suppose this is original? So fun and weird :hilarious Starts from 1:20





Dance version






Play on drums












Koreans also sing. Starts from 0:50


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm back






> Guo Changhai presents a model of Chinese Navy vessel made by himself in Rizhao, East China's Shandong province, Sept 11, 2017. The 60-year-old had been a ship captain for 27 years. Fond of making vessel models, he has successfully made two guided missile destroyers, four cruisers and one missile destroyer, which won him fame on internet. [Photo/IC]






> Guo Changhai does a simulation experiment of gunfire on a military vessel model at his home in Rizhou, East China's Shandong province, Nov 6, 2013. [Photo/IC]






> Aircraft hobbyists Wan Li (center), Gu Chunlin (right) and Huang Aibo (left), pose with the life-size model of the PLA's J-20 stealth fighter aircraft built by themselves at a workshop in Wuhan city, Central China's Hubei province, Sept 10, 2017. According to Wan, they began building the model in June last year and spent 200,000 yuan ($30,612) on it. [Photo/IC]






> The homemade electric sports car "Xing Long 1" built by car enthusiast Chen Yinxi is on display during the 2017 Hainan International Automotive Industry Exhibition in Haikou city, South China's Hainan province, July 13, 2017. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Wuxi is an energetic region in East China's Jiangsu province that has been recognized as the second most livable city in China, behind only Hong Kong, according to a report released by the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences and the Economic Daily in June. The city hosts the World Internet of Things Exposition (WIOT) from Sept 10 to 13. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]
> 
> The bustling nightlife of Wuxi


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Wu Yibing brought a smile to Chinese tennis after capturing a milestone Grand Slam boys' singles title at the US Open.
> 
> The 17-year-old second seed from Hangzhou became China's first boys' Grand Slam singles champion by defeating Argentina's top-seeded Axel Geller 6-4, 6-4.
> 
> ...






> Wu Yibing of China and Axel Geller of Argentina pose during the trophy presentation after Wu won their junior boys' singles finals match in New York, on Sept 10, 2017. [Photo/VCG]










> Retired NBA basketball super-star Kobe Bryant attends a basketball teaching activity with young basketball fans in Haikou, capital of south China's Hainan Province, Sept. 12, 2017. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Li Juxiang sits in a classroom with classmates at a high school in Gongcheng Yao autonomous county, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Sept 4, 2017. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> A 17-year-old girl who lived in a 7-square meter cave for eight years recently entered high school in South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region.
> 
> ...






> Li Juxiang stands in the cave where she ever lived for eight years in Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Sept 4, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> Li Juxiang takes care of her mother, who is ill, Sept 4, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> Li Juxiang sorts corn at home, Sept 4, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> Li Juxiang carries some firewood home, Sept 4, 2017. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Li Jianwen carries his schoolbag and prepares to leave for the Dayandong Primary School in Dayandong village of Guzhai Mulao township in Liucheng county, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Sept 4, 2017. The 9-year-old boy climbs two mountains and walks one and a half hour to reach his school every day. The village has about 100 households and 360 villagers. Since last year, all students over the third grade have been transferred to the town, leaving Li Jianwen alone at the primary school. Pan Shanji, the school teacher, once worried whether Li Jianwen would keep going to school, but Li proved that he could not only stick to it but also study hard. [Photo/Xinhua]








> Li on his way to Dayandong Primary School in Dayandong village of Guzhai Mulao township in Liucheng county, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Sept 4, 2017.[Photo/Xinhua]






> Pan Shanji gives a class to Li Jianwen at the Dayandong Primary School in Dayandong village of Guzhai Mulao township in Liucheng county, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Sept 4, 2017.[Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Models present creations at a fashion show held in Puyuan Town of Tongxiang City, east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 13, 2017. Puyuan, the biggest knitwear center in China, gains its reputation fueled by inspirations from world-class designers. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Seventh graders observe a training session of the People's Armed Police Force at a camp in Chongqing. The activity took place ahead of the 17th National Defense Education Day, which falls on Sept 9, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> A vendor wearing a "cucumber mask" sells vegetables in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, Sept 10, 2017. [Photo/IC]






> People shield themselves behind umbrellas in a storm in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, Sept 11, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> Children operate robots playing a miniature soccer game, one of a series of events ahead of National Popular Science Day at Olympic Park in Beijing on Sept 14, 2017. National Popular Science Day is held on the third weekend in September. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/China Daily]






> Contestants check a new energy vehicle taking part in a competition, which is part of a series of events to be held on the National Popular Science Day at Olympic Park in Beijing, Sept 14, 2017. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/China Daily]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Students enjoy themselves at the Beijing Science Carnival which kicked off at Olympic Park in Beijing, Sept 14, 2017. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/China Daily]






> Volunteers pose for a photo during the Beijing Science Carnival which kicked off at Olympic Park in Beijing, Sept 14, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> People look at a bionic robot at an exhibition during the 2017 national mass innovation and entrepreneurship week in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 15, 2017. More than 300 items and projects on artificial intelligence, biotechnology, new material, energy conservation, environmental protection, intelligent robot and Internet plus were displayed at the exhibition. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)






> A visitor interacts with a robot at an exhibition during the 2017 national mass innovation and entrepreneurship week in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 15, 2017.






> Aerial photo taken on Sept. 14, 2017 shows a herd of cattle and sheep moving forward along a road during the annual migration period in Guinan County, northwest China's Qinghai Province. (Xinhua/Wu Gang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A coastal resort city in South China, has converted fishing boats into a floating public library. The so-called Sea Study is the first public library on the island of Ximaozhou, 8 nautical miles west of downtown Sanya, Hainan province. More than 30 fishermen spent four weeks renovating three abandoned fishing boats into a reading cabin, a salon, and a 16-bed hostel. [Photo/IC]






> Children read books at the Sea Study public library on Ximaozhou Island in Sanya, Hainan province, on Sept 14, 2017. [Photo/IC]








> Adults read books at the Sea Study public library on Ximaozhou Island in Sanya, Hainan province, on Sept 14, 2017. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Yang Shaoshu, a rural school teacher, guides the students to school safely in Jinlan town of Qianxi county, Guizhou province. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]
> 
> As the new semester begins, Yang Shaoshu, a rural school teacher, guides the students he has taught for more than 40 years to school safely.
> Yang, 56, is a teacher at Huashan primary school in Jinlan town of Qianxi county, Guizhou province. Every day in the early morning, his students in Huagang village follow him, spending more than an hour climbing the Chuantou Mountain and passing the dangerous Fengzi cliff to school.
> ...










> Yang Shaoshu, a rural school teacher, helps a student in the classroom in Jinlan town of Qianxi county, Guizhou province. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Streets scenes in Beijing.

Beijing

Street by Kevin Lu, on Flickr

Street by Kevin Lu, on Flickr

Street by Kevin Lu, on Flickr

Street by Kevin Lu, on Flickr

Street by Kevin Lu, on Flickr

Street by Kevin Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Students undergo a swimming test in Tsinghua University, Sept 17, 2017. Around 445 freshmen applied for the test held at the start of the academic year, with over 90 percent of them passing the exam. Students entering the university this year must be able to swim or be prepared to learn swimming and pass a test or they won't receive their bachelor's degree. The regulation has received a mixed response since its announcement. [Photo/VCG]






> A student shows his certificate after passing the test. [Photo/VCG]






> Runners take part in the 2017 CFLD Beijing Marathon on Sunday morning, Sept 17, 2017. About 30,000 runners from 33 countries and regions participated in the event. The 42.195-km race started at Tiananmen Square at 7:30 am and ended at the Olympic Park in the north, lasting about six hours. Salah Eddine Bounasr from Morocco was the first to touch the finishing line at 2:11:18, claiming first place for the men's team. Beyene from Ethiopia won the first place for women's team at 2:27:43.






> Salah Eddine Bounasr from Morocco celebrates after winning the first place for the men's team in Beijing, Sept 17, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> Beyene from Ethiopia touches the finishing line finishing in first place among the women runners during the 2017 CFLD Beijing Marathon on Sunday morning, Sept 17, 2017. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> In 1985, Hunan Women's University became the first public women's university to open since the founding of the People's Republic of China. More than 10,000 students live on campus in 2017. Their lives are a mystery to outsiders, but photos shed some light on their day-to-day activities. [Photo/VCG]






> Students dressed in qipao pose in a group.






> Students prepare for flight attendant job interviews.






> A student takes an IV drip with a friend by her side.






> The students learn tea art in a class.






> Students can invite male friends from neighboring universities to parties on campus.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Wushu helps the students to be strong-willed. [Photo by Wang Hua/chinadaily.com.cn]
> 
> Many schools in China are trying out new forms of physical exercises such as rope skipping, basketball, dancing.
> 
> ...






> Yang Qian (R) of China vies with Siriwipa Jantarak of Thailand during the AFC U-16 Women's Championship 2017 Group A match at Chonburi Stadium in Chonburi, Thainland, Sept. 16, 2017. China won 6-1. (Xinhua/Li Mangmang)






> Yang Qian (4th R), Zhang Linyan (2nd R) and Xu Ting (1st R) of China celebrate scoring during the AFC U-16 Women's Championship 2017 Group A match against Thailand at Chonburi Stadium in Chonburi, Thainland, Sept. 16, 2017. China won 6-1. (Xinhua/Li Mangmang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Wang Fengbing (in white), 79, has changed the cultural life of his hometown with his free library and tea in Pianyan, a small town in Beibei, Chongqing. (Photo/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn)
> 
> In the past 15 years, Wang Fengbing, 79, has changed the cultural life of his hometown with his free library and tea.
> 
> ...






> Wang Fengbing, 79, shows the CCTV documentary introducing him and his liberary at his hometown Pianyan, a small town in Beibei, Chongqing. (Photo/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn)






> Wang Fengbing, 79, talks with local residents out side of his liberary at his hometown Pianyan, a small town in Beibei, Chongqing. (Photo/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn)








> Singer Huo Zun performs in Chicago, the United States, on Sept. 17, 2017. A concert on the theme of China-U.S. friendship was staged at Jay Pritzker Pavilion in Millennium Park in downtown Chicago Sunday, attracting thousands of Chinese nationals and Americans alike. (Xinhua/Wang Ping)
> 
> CHICAGO, Sept. 17 (Xinhua) -- A concert on the theme of China-U.S. friendship was staged at Jay Pritzker Pavilion in Millennium Park in downtown Chicago Sunday, attracting thousands of Chinese nationals and Americans alike.
> More than 1,000 performers from 30 theater troupes in the U.S. Midwest participated in the performance.








> Dancers of China National Opera and Dance Drama Theater performs at a folk dance event during the BRICS cultural festival in Xiamen City, southeast China's Fujian Province, Sept. 18, 2017. Xiamen, the host city of the ninth BRICS Summit earlier this month, is holding a week-long cultural festival to celebrate BRICS cultural diversity and cultural exchange. (Xinhua/Lin Shanchuan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Freshmen students from Wuhan Technology and Business University balance with cellphones on their heads while standing on one foot and then all lifting their second foot to the same height during military training in Wuhan City, the capital of Central China’s Hubei Province. The students aimed to maintain the position for 30 minutes without losing their balance. It’s reported the students themselves proposed the stunt to intentionally challenge themselves. Most first-year Chinese university students are required to go through military training to enhance self-discipline and understand national defense. (Photo/VCG)






> A medical staff member shows students the correct way to brush teeth in Taolin county central primary school in Donghai village, East China's Jiangsu Province, Sept. 18, 2017. The country's "national day for dental care" is marked on Sept 20 every year. (Photo/Asianewsphoto)






> A medical staff member from Xuanhua district hospital gives knowledge about teeth to students in Houjiamiao central primary school in Zhangjiakou, North China's Hebei Province, Sept. 18, 2017. (Photo/Asianewsphoto)






> Students learn to brush teeth in the correct way in a primary school in Lianyungang, East China's Jiangsu Province, Sept. 19, 2017. (Photo/Xinhua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A Chinese-American woman, surnamed Min, arrives at an airport in Shanghai, Sept. 19, 2017. The 59-year-old woman has been hiding in the United States for 16 years and obtained her American citizenship in that time. She is on Interpol's “red notice list” issued by China for those with an alleged involvement in corruption or economic crimes. China has launched a campaign dubbed "Operation Fox Hunt" aimed at nabbing such overseas suspects. Min is the first person this year to voluntarily surrender herself to Shanghai police in relation to Fox Hunt. (Photo: China News Service/Yin Liqin)






> A customer uses the face-recognition technology of Alipay, a popular mobile payment backed by Alibaba, to complete payment at a restaurant in Hangzhou City, the capital of East China’s Zhejiang Province, Sept. 19, 2017. Hangzhou, where Alibaba's headquarters are located, has been active in embracing face-recognition technology in different sectors. Users have their face scanned then verified with the facial data on their Alipay app, before confirming the payment information. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Yuan)






> Customers wait to use the face-recognition technology of Alipay, a popular mobile payment backed by Alibaba, to complete payment at a restaurant in Hangzhou City, the capital of East China’s Zhejiang Province, Sept. 19, 2017.








> A model large passenger jet C919 made by Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China is on display at the Aviation Expo China 2017 held in Beijing (Photo/People's Daily Online)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> People visit an achievement exhibition on the technology of China's high-speed railway during the China-Arab States Expo 2017 in Yinchuan, capital of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, Sept. 6, 2017. (Xinhua/Li Ran)






> The Chinese research vessel Kexue berths at a dock in Sanya, south China's Hainan Province, Sept. 5, 2017. Chinese research vessel Kexue, carrying an underwater robot and an unmanned submersible, finished a month-long scientific exploration in the western Pacific Ocean Tuesday. Xu Kuidong, chief scientist on board the ship, said the researchers sent the unmanned submersible 15 times to Caroline Seamount, where no exploration had been made before, to collect 400 marine samples from 170 species. (Xinhua/Zhang Xudong)






> Pan Chengyue, a 4-year-old girl of Miao ethnic group, takes free lunch at the Kaihuai Community No. 13 Kindergarten, which was newly built for children relocated from poverty-stricken areas, in Kaili City, Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture of Qiandongnan, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Sept. 6, 2017. Nutrition program has benefited preschool children in rural area of Kaili since spring this year, with free breakfast and lunch offered to children at rural kindergartens and kindergartens for children relocated from poverty-stricken areas. (Xinhua/Wu Jibin)






> Twin girls Liu Yuting (R) and Liu Yuyao take free lunch at the No. 4 Primary School in Jianhe County of Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture of Qiandongnan, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Sept. 6, 2017. Free lunch project has improved diets of rural students in Guizhou since 2012. The nutritious lunches helped address malnutrition among students in remote and poor areas. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)






> Yang Fengqin (L), a 4-year-old girl of Miao ethnic group, takes free lunch at the Kaihuai Community No. 13 Kindergarten, which was newly built for children relocated from poverty-stricken areas, in Kaili City, Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture of Qiandongnan, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Sept. 6, 2017. Nutrition program has benefited preschool children in rural area of Kaili since spring this year, with free breakfast and lunch offered to children at rural kindergartens and kindergartens for children relocated from poverty-stricken areas. (Xinhua/Wu Jibin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Children prepare to take free lunch at the Kaihuai Community No. 13 Kindergarten, which was newly built for children relocated from poverty-stricken areas, in Kaili City, Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture of Qiandongnan, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Sept. 6, 2017. Nutrition program has benefited preschool children in rural area of Kaili since spring this year, with free breakfast and lunch offered to children at rural kindergartens and kindergartens for children relocated from poverty-stricken areas. (Xinhua/Wu Jibin)






> Jin Danling, a 6-year-old girl of Miao ethnic group, takes free lunch at the Central Kindergarten in Sankeshu Township of Kaili City, Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture of Qiandongnan, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Sept. 6, 2017.






> Children take free lunch at the Kaihuai Community No. 13 Kindergarten, which was newly built for children relocated from poverty-stricken areas, in Kaili City, Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture of Qiandongnan, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Sept. 6, 2017.






> Yang Lingxi (R), a 6-year-old girl of Miao ethnic group, takes free lunch at the Central Kindergarten in Sankeshu Township of Kaili City, Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture of Qiandongnan, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Sept. 6, 2017.






> Children take free lunch at the No. 4 Primary School in Jianhe County of Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture of Qiandongnan, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Sept. 6, 2017. Free lunch project has improved diets of rural students in Guizhou since 2012. The nutritious lunches helped address malnutrition among students in remote and poor areas. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)


----------



## kokoa (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyone interested in China, their food, culture and anything else, whether this is, good, bad or ugly. I can highly recommend watching the videos of a guy who has been in China for a while, more than 10 years to be exact. 

He is married to a Chinese girl, well, actually married two (divorced from the first), he have a record of travelling profusely to the south, central and north of the country. His videos about China are very informative and without any political tendency these are politically neutral and as I said explain the good, the bad and the ugly of that country. Highly recommended for anyone who wants to learn about the customs of the people of China without any restrictions on their everyday life.

He usually does his videos with a friend of his who has been in the same situation as him and living in China also for a while, this one is also married to a Chinese local girl (well actually, with all her family, as he explains) has also a daughter. 

The two are foreigners with no possibility of acquiring the Chinese citizenship, both did apply for it but because of restrictions on nationality in China this is impossible. Their respective citizenships at the moment are: the guy I refer to is from South African and his travelling friend is American, both of them speak fluid Chinese.

His pseudonym in youtube is *'serpentza'* and his friend *laowhy86*

A couple of his videos as examples...

BTW, they are in the hundreds....one better than the other.











I personally watched many of his videos and I learned a lot about China his people and their culture. I've been in China myself as a tourist so I know a little bit about the place but his videos opened a totally different window about the daily life in China and their people..

Enjoy!

Note: there is video of him explaining also on why he wears a tie and a suit in his recordings, and that is quite interesting too.


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

^^^I also watch Serpentza and to a lesser extent, laowhy86 on YouTube. Winston is always straight to the point and gives honest assessments in his videos. I can see why he has become so successful that he could quit his job to become a full time YouTube vlogger. His doctor wife his gorgeous...don't know how he could land her lol.


----------



## kokoa (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes, he is a great communicator, very rational and mature for his age, as you said he goes directly to the point in his observations, the way he makes his comments are very clear, understandable and meaningful. It's a pleasure to watch his videos.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A nurse from China draws blood as part of an examination of a boy on the Peace Ark on Sept 21,2017. The Chinese Navy's hospital ship Peace Ark arrives on Tuesday in Freetown, Sierra Leone, on an eight-day mission to deliver free medical services to 2,000 people in the West African nation. [Photo/Xinhua]






> A doctor examines a patient on Peace Ark on Sept 21, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Some of the participants at the starting point of the 7th Sky Marathon which kicked off in the Shanghai World Financial Center Observatory on Saturday morning. Runners have to climb from the first floor to the 100th floor by completing 2,726 steps up the 474-meter building. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]








> Participants warm up before the 7th Sky Marathon at the Shanghai World Financial Center Observatory, on Sept 23, 2017. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]






> A woman completes the 7th Sky Marathon in Shanghai. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.c


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Children accompanied by their parents attend a first writing ceremony in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, Sept. 23, 2017. Nearly a thousand children wearing Han-style costumes attended the ceremony, which is a traditional education activity in China. (Xinhua/Sun Can)










> Workers work in the Shenjia Kiln at Ganyao Township in Jiashan County of Jiaxing City, east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 23. The bricks produced by the Shenjia Kiln at Ganyao Township have a good reputation throughout the country thanks to its rigorous making process. The kiln now yields 600,000 bricks of different sizes every year. The firing technique of the Shenjia Kiln was listed as a provincial intangible cultural heritage by Zhejiang Province in 2006. (Xinhua/Weng Xinyang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Street scenes in Beijing.

Beijing

Street by Kevin Lu, on Flickr

Street by Kevin Lu, on Flickr

Street by Kevin Lu, on Flickr

Street by Kevin Lu, on Flickr

Street by Kevin Lu, on Flickr

Street by Kevin Lu, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

kokoa said:


> Anyone interested in China, their food, culture and anything else, whether this is, good, bad or ugly. I can highly recommend watching the videos of a guy who has been in China for a while, more than 10 years to be exact.
> 
> He is married to a Chinese girl, well, actually married two (divorced from the first), he have a record of travelling profusely to the south, central and north of the country. His videos about China are very informative and without any political tendency these are politically neutral and as I said explain the good, the bad and the ugly of that country. Highly recommended for anyone who wants to learn about the customs of the people of China without any restrictions on their everyday life.
> 
> ...


I like this guy a lot, he is my friend and I always meet him whenever I go to China. I like is no PC kind of rhetoric.


----------



## kokoa (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes, I find Winston videos impressive in every way, also the way he explains things, always correct and without underestimating anything or anyone, since we Westerners might find a bit odd certain actions of Chinese culture, but Winston always clarifies the whys and hows of every situation.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Lion dance teams perform during the 2017 Dragon Lion Dance Festival in Mississauga, Ontario, Canada, Sept. 24, 2017. (Xinhua/Zou Zheng)






> A girl touches a dance lion during the 2017 Dragon Lion Dance Festival in Mississauga, Ontario, Canada, Sept. 24, 2017. (Xinhua/Zou Zheng)






> A dragon dance team poses for photos during the 2017 Dragon Lion Dance Festival in Mississauga, Ontario, Canada, Sept. 24, 2017. (Xinhua/Zou Zheng)






> Actors from Little Red Flower Art Troupe from Nanjing, China, perform during the reception organized to celebrate the 68th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China in Kathmandu, Nepal, Sept. 24, 2017. A reception was held to celebrate the 68th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China in Kathmandu on Sunday.(Xinhua/Sunil Sharma)






> People participate in the mooncake eating competition in Bandar Seri Begawan, capital of Brunei, Sept. 24, 2017. The Hokkien Association of Brunei, one of the largest local Chinese organizations, on Sunday held a variety of activities to celebrate the coming traditional Mid-Autumn Festival. (Xinhua/Jeffrey Wong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Workers set up a large flower terrace on the Tiananmen Square in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 24, 2017. The 17-meter-high flower terrace will be set up on the Tiananmen Square to celebrate the upcoming National Day on Oct. 1. (Xinhua/Luo Xiaoguang)






> Wang Qiang of China waves to the spectators after the singles first round match against Sloane Stephens of the United States at 2017 WTA Wuhan Open in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, on Sept. 25, 2017. Wang Qiang won 2-0.(Xinhua/Li Ga)






> A bullet train drives in Liuzhou City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 7, 2017. China has built one of the world's most extensive high-speed rail networks in just a few years. It has the world's longest high-speed rail network, 22,000 km as of the end of 2016, or 60 percent of the world's total, and the mileage will increase to 45,000 km by 2030. Guangxi joined the networks of high-speed rail in 2013. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)






> A bullet train drives in Qinzhou City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

kokoa said:


> Yes, I find Winston videos impressive in every way, also the way he explains things, always correct and without underestimating anything or anyone, since we Westerners might find a bit odd certain actions of Chinese culture, but Winston always clarifies the whys and hows of every situation.


My only negative would be that he can be too generalizing and jump to conclusions too quickly. For example "Jack of all Trades, China has None!". Or "All Chinese do this", "Chinese don't do this". He sees China too much on the surface. I'm Chinese myself and not everything he says is true although a lot is.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Elderly students take dancing lessons in Harbin Elderly University.[Photo by Zhou Huiying/China Daily]
> 
> Since the beginning of September, Harbin Elderly University welcomed its new students, as well as the old ones returning to campus.
> 
> ...






> An elderly student takes a calligraphy lesson in Harbin Elderly University.[Photo by Zhou Huiying/China Daily]








> Elderly students take iPhone, computer & computer generated lessons in Harbin Elderly University.[Photo by Zhou Huiying/China Daily]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Students prepare for the upcoming 2018 national entrance examination for postgraduate studies at Fuyang Normal College in Fuyang, Anhui province, on Sept 25, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> A student reads in front of wall inscribed with words - "youth and idea". [Photo/VCG]






> Three boats at a resort in Foshan, Guangdong province, are converted into hot spring pools to attract visitors. [Photo/IC]






> Chinese two-time Grand Slam champion Li Na (2nd L) and India's Sania Mirza (2nd R) taking part in 2017 WTA Wuhan Open learn to make traditional Wuhan food "Hot Dry Noodle" in Wuhan, capital of Central China's Hubei province, on Sept 25, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## kokoa (Jan 4, 2015)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> My only negative would be that he can be too generalizing and jump to conclusions too quickly. For example "Jack of all Trades, China has None!". Or "All Chinese do this", "Chinese don't do this". He sees China too much on the surface. I'm Chinese myself and not everything he says is true although a lot is.


That may be true and if you are Chinese, born and raised in China you should know better than him, but as he said his remarks of Chinese culture are exclusively from his personal point of view and according to his experiences of living in that country for more of ten years, of course he could be wrong in many things, but for a Westerner his contribution in the diffusion of the Chinese culture in general is very positive. Of course, there are some things that no one wants to expose from home to the outside, but I find that in that sense Winston walks a fine line without leaving the unwritten protocol, after all we have to recognize that there are restrictions of open communication between China and the West, particularly in times when political friction becomes obvious. Serpentza does a exceptional job in avoiding that kind of obstacles and in bypassing these restrictions, and this is also my personal point of view on his character.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.npr.org/sections/paralle...ign=npr&utm_term=nprnews&utm_content=20170927

*For Some Chinese Uighurs, Modeling Is A Path To Success *



> But there's another difference many Uighurs possess that the rest of China is attracted to: their appearance. "Not to brag, but we are very good-looking," he says. "Our facial features are naturally attractive. We've got great eyebrows, big, beautiful eyes and double eyelids that weren't created by a surgeon."
> 
> Abdukerimabliz blinks, revealing his naturally creased eyelids. More and more Chinese are undergoing surgery to create a crease in their upper eyelids that about half of all East Asians are born without. Uighur models are Chinese and they speak Mandarin, making it a cinch for agencies to work with them. That's why he's seen a 10 percent increase in Uighur models year to year in China.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> "Not to brag, but we are very good-looking," he says. "Our facial features are naturally attractive. We've got great eyebrows, big, beautiful eyes and double eyelids that weren't created by a surgeon."


Lol. what an idiotic bs, does that mean all whites are good looking?


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

Yellow Fever said:


> Lol. what an idiotic bs, does that mean all whites are good looking?


I agree. yet in Asia, as you probably know, there's a lot of people who think anything western automatically means superior.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, there is a Chinese saying that "The moon in the west is always bigger and brighter" to mock those who blindly admire the western culture.


----------



## kokoa (Jan 4, 2015)

It will change...


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

RyukyuRhymer said:


> I agree. yet in Asia, as you probably know, there's a lot of people who think anything western automatically means superior.


i dont think small eyes are ugly, and dont think east asias looks ugly. i feel very OK for my race.:cheers:


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

Yellow Fever said:


> Yes, there is a Chinese saying that "The moon in the west is always bigger and brighter" to mock those who blindly admire the western culture.


the problem partially lies in Hollywood. its consumed everywhere, but Asians play very limited, and often stereotypical, roles. Even in adaptations of stories that have an asian character, they choose a non asian to play it.


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

While we're on the subject of Uyghur models, this is Dilraba Dilmurat, who has become very famous in China from acting in a popular TV drama Eternal Love alongside the already famous Yang Mi (Dili is on the right, Yang Mi on the left). Her facial features are very different from Han Chinese.


----------



## lolantha (Jun 5, 2015)

Yellow Fever said:


> Lol. what an idiotic bs, does that mean all whites are good looking?


I have all that but without the white skin.

And where's our homeboy Split Fairy or something to always come and deny and say it has nothing to do with Whites and are "ancient practices".


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

lolantha said:


> I have all that but without the white skin.
> 
> And where's our homeboy Split Fairy or something to always come and deny and say it has nothing to do with Whites and are "ancient practices".


I would say it's something in between. not entirely wannabe white and not entirely an ideal from ancient China.


----------



## lolantha (Jun 5, 2015)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> I would say it's something in between. not entirely wannabe white and not entirely an ideal from ancient China.


I am not sure but I was talking with a Chinese friend about why Uyghurs and Tajiks live in poverty and not exploit the entertainment industry with their caucasian faces and milk truck loads of money. Seems they are doing exactly that.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Uyghurs average about 50% Caucasian and 50% *********. They all look mixed, some look ********* and some look more Caucasian. Girls like Dili Reba can pass as fully *********.


----------



## lolantha (Jun 5, 2015)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Uyghurs average about 50% Caucasian and 50% *********. They all look mixed, some look ********* and some look more Caucasian. Girls like Dili Reba can pass as fully *********.


I met Uyghurs before and they don't look like East Asians however Mongloid they look. They look more Central Asian with a tiny bit of caucasian in them. The look that Chinese and Koreans want to have with plastic surgeries. I also heard about a Tajik tribe that look completely white.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Tajiks are almost fully Caucasian though. 
Yes Uyghurs are genetically Central Asians, I think Uyghurs have the best looking girls in China. Another famous one is Guli Nazha. The prettiest girl in China imo.


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

^^^She is a work of art. I saw her in the comedy movie "the Breakup Guru" (which itself was pretty ordinary, but that's another story). With her looks, she should be a bigger star in China. But many people in China probably prefer the Han look, e.g. Fan Bing Bing.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

oliver999 said:


> i dont think small eyes are ugly, and dont think east asias looks ugly. i feel very OK for my race.:cheers:


 There are always beautiful and average looking people regardless their races. Small eyes not necessarily make people less pretty and likewise not all people with big eyes and double eyelids are attractive.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

lolantha said:


> I met Uyghurs before and they don't look like East Asians however Mongloid they look. They look more Central Asian with a tiny bit of caucasian in them. The look that Chinese and Koreans want to have with plastic surgeries. I also heard about a Tajik tribe that look completely white.


Uyghurs have a diverse range of looks due to the many admixtures of their ancestors. they can range from looking purely ********* to purely caucasoid with most being somewhere in between.

Tajiks are the same, but tend to group much more to the caucasoid spectrum. Especially the ones in eastern Tajikistan and western china.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

on the topic of minority celebrities, I often hear about the ones from the west
but any from the south?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

lolantha said:


> And where's our homeboy Split Fairy or something to always come and deny and say it has nothing to do with Whites and are "ancient practices".


Thanks god he hasn't discovered this thread yet or he would bombard this thread with thousands of photos of different races. LOL


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

RyukyuRhymer said:


> on the topic of minority celebrities, I often hear about the ones from the west
> but any from the south?


There's Jike Junyi which is ethnic Yi, a 9 million strong community native to southwest China. She is quite dark as you can see.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

ok guys, enough hot girl pics here.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> The Communist Party of China (CPC) opens the 19th National Congress at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing, Oct 18, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Delegates to the 19th CPC National Congress listen to Xi Jinping's report at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing on Oct 18, 2017. [Photo by Xu Jingxing/chinadaily.com.cn]












> Photos taken on Oct. 16, 2017 show children, dressed in Taoist clothes, learn aspects of traditional Chinese culture, including Taichi, calligraphy and how to play the guzheng musical instrument, on Sanqing Mountain in Shangrao City, East China’s Jiangxi Province. The eldest child involved in the session is six years old. Sanqing means the "Three Pure Ones" in Chinese and it’s a renowned Taoist sacred mountain as well as a UNESCO World Heritage Site. (Photo: China News Service/Cheng Xixue)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Photo taken on Oct. 14, 2017 shows performers dancing for tourists at a scenic spot in Menglian Dai, Lahu and Wa Autonomous County in Pu'er, southwest China's Yunnan Province. Pu'er, a city in southwest Yunnan, has been endeavoring to reduce its poverty-stricken population in recent years. In total 527,000 people have overcome poverty in the past five years. By August of 2017, the impoverished in Pu'er has been reduced to 358,000. (Xinhua/Lin Yiguang)






> Photo taken on Jan. 11, 2017 shows Zhou Xinmin (2nd L), a poverty relief working staff member, visiting Zhou Pidu (1st L), a villager in Nasu Village of Mojiang Hani Autonomous County in Pu'er, southwest China's Yunnan Province.






> Photo taken on Oct. 12, 2017 shows tourists posing for pictures with local people in Jiujing Town of Lancang Lahu Autonomous County in Pu'er, southwest China's Yunnan Province.








> Photo taken on Oct. 15, 2017 shows police officers holding a birthday party for two police dogs, who have made significant contributions during their time of service, in Beijing. The two police dogs, four and seven years old respectively, received special cakes after finishing their daily routines. (Photo/VCG)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Liu Changying, a 69-year-old farmer, has created tens of musical instruments by using old goods, such as iron bowls, motorcycle horns and stainless steel pots, in Duozhuang Town, Linyi City, East China’s Shandong Province. A string instrument he made out of an iron bowl won a national patent. Previously, Liu had the experiences of making erhu, a two-stringed bowed instrument. Then, one time when his wife happened to drop an iron bowl on the ground, Liu decided the sound created was a special one, so he began turning ordinary everyday utensils into musical instruments. Liu and three other farmers have formed the town’s Dream Art Troupe, with an average age of 67. They often play musical instruments and sing together after finishing their farming work. (Photo/iqilu.com)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> The C919 aircraft coded 102 is seen at the assembly line of Shanghai Aircraft Manufacturing Co., Ltd. of the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 18, 2017. Staff workers completed paint spraying for the jet on Oct. 11. Larger C919 jet is a narrow-body jumbo designed to rival the updated Airbus A320 and the new Boeing B737. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)






> Journalists visit the command center of Beijing's subway in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 20, 2017. Chinese and foreign journalists visited the command center of Beijing's subway and subway Yanfang line in Beijing on Friday. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)






> Journalists take selfie as they visit the subway Yanfang line in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 20, 2017. Chinese and foreign journalists visited the command center of Beijing's subway and subway Yanfang line in Beijing on Friday. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> The world's first railless train is tested in Zhuzhou, Central China's Hunan province, on Oct 23, 2017. The 30-meter train has three carriages and is developed by CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co Ltd. The train can move at a speed of 70 km/h and can carry up to 500 passengers. Powered by electricity, the train can travel 25 kilometers with a 10-minute charge. With sensors equipped onboard, it is able to plan its own routes and operate without a driver. [Photo/VCG]






> A worker works at a glassware factory in North China's Hebei province, Aug 22, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]






> A villager ploughs land in a Tibetan and Chinese medicine base in Lhasa, Tibet, Sept 27, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Delegates to the 19th National Congress of the Communist Party of China (CPC) walk to the Great Hall of the People in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 24, 2017. The congress will close on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Yin Gang)






> Investigators lower Jinghai 3, an unmanned boat, to conduct a geological survey off the coast of Sanya, Hainan province, on Oct 23, 2017. China sent two unmanned boats－Jinghai 3 and Jinghaihong－to survey the marine geological conditions in the Dongmaozhou Island off Sanya, where surveyors failed to carry out a field survey last year after ships ran aground. It was the first time that unmanned boats had been used in such a survey. [Photo/Xinhua]






> A ship carries two unmanned boats－Jinghai 3 and Jinghaihong－to survey the marine geological conditions in the Dongmaozhou Island off Sanya, Hainan province, on Oct 23, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]








> Photos taken by infrared cameras and released by the Shanshui Conservation Center in Beijing, on Oct. 23, 2017 show snow leopards inhabiting the headstreams of the Lancang River in Zadoi County, Yushu Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, Qinghai Province. October 23 is World Snow Leopard Day. The county has worked with the Shanshui Conservation Center to install nearly 100 infrared cameras and trained 41 locals while at least 24 snow leopards and seven leopards have been monitored. (Photo provided to China News Service)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Gao Lin of Guangzhou Evergrande Taobao celebrates after scoring a goal during a Chinese Football Association Super League match in Guangzhou City, the capital of South China’s Guangdong Province, Oct. 22, 2017. Gao kicked his 100th goal for Guangzhou Evergrande Taobao, which has secured its seventh consecutive Championship with two group games remaining following a 5-1 victory over Guizhou Hengfeng Zhicheng. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Jimin)








> The first 3D glass bridge across the Yellow River has officially opened to the public. Located in Shapotou scenic area in Zhongwei City, Northwest China’s Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, the bridge was initially covered with wooden boards when construction finished in 2004. Later the bridge underwent renovations to cover the walkway with transparent glass decorated with 3D paintings that form breathtaking optical illusions on the floor. The current glass walkway is 201 meters long and 2.6 meters wide, 10 meters above the river. It has become a tourist attraction. (Photo/VCG)








> An electric bus runs on the Chang’an Avenue in Beijing, Oct. 22, 2017. The electric bus is 18 meters long, painted with a "China red" theme. It has a large capacity with a lower floor and a wide aisle. The buses are installed with a PM 2.5 filter and a security system, according to Beijing Public Transport. The electric bus uses a high-power charging pile, which takes only 15 minutes to fully charge the bus. The bus can run 130 kilometers on a single charge. By the end of this year, at least 4,500 electric buses will be on the capital's streets. (Photo/VCG)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Farmers collect rice in Xuyi County of Huai'an City, east China's Jiangsu Province, Oct. 23, 2017. Frost's Descent is the 18th solar term. As the last solar term in autumn, Frost's Descent signifies the upcoming winter. Days around Frost's Descent are harvest time for most crops. (Xinhua/Zhou Haijun)






> A farmer harvests persimmons in Miaozi Town of Weifang City, north China's Shandong Province, Oct. 23, 2017. Frost's Descent is the 18th solar term.






> Xiao Huanhuan (the tallest) and Jin Zihan (second on the left) are close friends. They play games with other children in the village. [Photo by Huang Fuyou/China.org.cn]
> The small Anma Village is located in Anlong County of southwest China's Guizhou Province. Most of the adult villagers now live and work in towns and cities, leaving their children at home in the village to be taken care of by their grandparents or other relatives. The children have subsequently suffered extreme loneliness.
> 
> On July 7 this year, the Children's Happy Home formally opened to the villagers, providing a warm and pleasant place for the left-behind children to visit and stay. Here, they can read books and magazines, do homework, play games, receive teachers' guidance while making new friends and having fun.






> Xiao Huanhuan (L) talks with her friends in the Children's Happy Home in the village. Her 19-year-old sister is a sophomore at a college in Jiangxi Province. Her father works in Fujian Province and pays only one or two visits home in the village every year. [Photo by Huang Fuyou/China.org.cn]






> Xiao Huanhuan cuts hogweed in her uncle's farmland. [Photo by Huang Fuyou/China.org.cn]


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

*Leopard cats found in nature reserve*



> Photo taken by an infrared camera shows a leopard cat in Houhe Nature Reserve in Wufeng Tujia Autonomous County, Central China’s Hubei Province. Researchers have now found three leopard cats, which are under second class animal protection in China, living in the reserve.





















http://www.ecns.cn/visual/hd/2017/10-30/145343.shtml


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


>



Alien eyes :runaway:


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

^^

the woman on the left looks way better!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Chinese nationals suspected of involvement in transnational telecom fraud and deported from Cambodia arrive at an airport in Southwest China’s Chongqing Municipality, Oct. 29, 2017, under the escort of Chinese police. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Chao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Photo shows border mother Liu Lian taking a picture with her 'claimed sons' on Oct. 27, 2017. (Photo/Xinhua)
> 
> Dingjie border police station of Tibet Public Security Frontier Corps has carried out an activity of 'border mothers' helping children of poor families. Nine female officers, called border mothers, have claimed 15 poverty-stricken children from Dingjie Central Primary School. Among those children, the youngest is 4 and the eldest is 14. These young border mothers, some of whom also have their own children, visit their 'claimed kids' at least twice a month. The border mothers’ responsibilities are to give the children mental and material support and guide them to grow up healthily.






> Photo shows border mother Liu Lian showing a drone to students of Dingjie Central Primary School on Oct. 27, 2017.(Photo/Xinhua)






> Photo shows border mother Xu Jing talking with the students about their studies on Oct. 26, 2018. (Photo/Xinhua)






> Photo shows border mother Yang Wayu and Liu Lian chatting with the children in the dorm on Oct. 26, 2018. (Photo/Xinhua)






> Photo shows border mother Xu Jing teaching dance to the students Oct. 27, 2018. (Photo/Xinhua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> The "Deep Pit Hotel" completed constructing the building's structural roof-sealing recently in Shanghai. The hotel will have its soft opening by the end of May in 2018. The project is located in the deep pit of a former mine. With 336 guest rooms, the hotel has 2 floors above ground, 16 underground and 2 stories under water. Photo taken on Oct 26, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> Migrant worker Deng Hongmei (C) shows the paddy field area measured with instrument at Junlian village of Shanghang county, Southeast China's Fujian province, Oct 27, 2017.[Photo/Xinhua]






> Migrant worker Deng Hongmei (L) wipes the dust off her husband shoulders after their work at Junlian village of Shanghang county, Southeast China's Fujian province, Oct 28, 2017.[Photo/Xinhua]






> Migrant worker Deng Hongmei eats while working on the truck at Junlian village of Shanghang county, Southeast China's Fujian province, Oct 28, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Migrant worker Deng Hongmei (front, L) receives payment after work at Junlian village of Shanghang county, Southeast China's Fujian province, Oct 27, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Migrant worker Li Bing (R) and his wife Deng Hongmei video-chat with their son after their work at Junlian village of Shanghang county, Southeast China's Fujian province, Oct 26, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A subway carriage for Boston's orange line is seen at an assembly factory of CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, Oct. 31, 2017. The first China-made subway cars tailored for Boston's orange line rolled off the production line on Oct. 16 in Changchun. The subway cars, which will be delivered to the United States in December, are among a 284-carriage order signed by CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles and Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority (MBTA) in December 2014. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)






> Visitors look at an exhibit at the 2017 Power Transmission and Control Asia in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 31, 2017. About 2,500 enterprises from home and abroad participated in the event, which focused on intelligent manufacturing this year. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)






> People carry pomelos at Beijianghe forest farm in Miao Autonomous County of Rongshui, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Oct. 31, 2017. About 24,000 tonnes pomelos are expected to be yielded this year. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)








> Chinese artists perform during the closing ceremony of the 2nd Afro-Chinese Arts& Folklore Festival in Cairo, Egypt, on Oct. 30, 2017. The 2nd Afro-Chinese Arts & Folklore Festival, from Oct. 25 to Oct. 30,came to a close here on Monday. (Xinhua/Ahmed Gomaa)






> A girl of the Miao ethnic group makes preparation for the "Chixin" festival in Paimo Village of Danzhai County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 30, 2017. People of the Miao ethnic group in Paimo celebrated traditional "Chixin" festival here on Monday. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaohai)






> A girl of the Miao ethnic group attends a celebration of the "Chixin" festival in Paimo Village of Danzhai County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 30, 2017.






> Villagers perform dance during the "Chixin" festival in Paimo Village of Danzhai County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 30, 2017.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Children participate in a fire safety training under the guidance of a fire fighter in Changxing county, East China's Zhejiang province, Nov 4, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

*What Happens If China Makes First Contact?*

_As America has turned away from searching for extraterrestrial intelligence, China has built the world’s largest radio dish for precisely that purpose._










https://www.theatlantic.com/magazin...-happens-if-china-makes-first-contact/544131/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

President Donald J. Trump Enjoys Peking Opera at the Forbidden City, Beijing, China, 2017 by PAS China, on Flickr

President Donald J. Trump Visits the Forbidden City, Beijing, China, 2017 by PAS China, on Flickr

President Donald J. Trump Visits the Forbidden City, Beijing, China, 2017 by PAS China, on Flickr

Welcome Ceremony For President Trump, Beijing, China, 2017 by PAS China, on Flickr

Welcome Ceremony For President Trump, Beijing, China, 2017 by PAS China, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

First Ladies Melania Trump and Madame Peng at Banchang Elementary School, Beijing, November 2017 by PAS China, on Flickr

First Ladies Melania Trump and Madame Peng at Banchang Elementary School, Beijing, November 2017 by PAS China, on Flickr

First Ladies Melania Trump and Madame Peng at Banchang Elementary School, Beijing, November 2017 by PAS China, on Flickr

President Trump at Joint Press Statement, Beijing, November 2017 by PAS China, on Flickr

President Trump at Welcome Ceremony, Beijing, November 2017 by PAS China, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Customers purchase meat in a market in Ningxia Road in Shanghai, east China, Dec. 9, 2017. China's consumer inflation slowed more than expected to grow 1.7 percent in November driven by falling food prices, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said Saturday. The consumer price index (CPI), a main gauge of inflation, rose 1.7 percent year on year in November, down from October's 1.9 percent, and missing market forecast of 1.8 percent. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)






> Tourists play under ginkgo trees at Huangshan Road in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Dec. 9, 2017. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)






> A child plays under ginkgo trees at Huangshan Road in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Dec. 9, 2017. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)






> Workers make clothes at a workshop of Huaxing textile company in Fucheng County, north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 9, 2017. In recent years, local government in Fucheng County focused on developing its textile industry. So far the textile products were exported to more than 10 countries and regions. (Xinhua/Li Xiaoguo)






> Photo taken on Nov. 6, 2017 shows Mengkbaryal, a herdsman, singing songs to guests at his guest camp in Angsu Township of Otog Front Banner in Erdos of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Wang Jingqiang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_Concept vehicle models on display at the first China Industrial Design Exhibition in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, Dec 2, 2017. [Photo/IC]_







> An unmanned car iEV7S of JAC Motors is on display at the first China Industrial Design Exhibition in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, Dec 2, 2017. [Photo/IC]


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

*Creative washrooms leading ‘toilet revolution’*



> A ladybug-like toilet in Xiangyang, Hubei province, on July 16, 2017. The ‘toilet revolution’, a national campaign to improve both the appearance and facilities in washrooms at tourist attractions, will boost new creative toilets in China.














> A public washroom with Miao ethnic-style appearance in Xijiang Miao Village on Dec 5, 2017.














> A public washroom in Zhouji Green Expo Garden, Nantong, Jiangsu province, on Dec 4, 2017.












http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201712/10/WS5a2ce0d6a310eefe3e9a1404_1.html


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Candidates review materials before China's national civil servant exam in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, on Dec 10, 2017. Approximately 1.6 million applicants qualified to take this year's exam, competing for around 28,500 available government posts. [Photo/VCG]








> Examinees walk toward an exam site to attend China's national civil servant examination in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Students from Sichuan Southwest Vocational College of Civil Aviation poses for a picture in traditional Han costume on the D4252 train from Chengdu to Xi'an on Dec 9, 2017. [Photo/chinanews.com]
> 
> More than 20 students from Sichuan Southwest Vocational College of Civil Aviation staged a fashion show in traditional Han costumes and train attendant uniforms Saturday onboard a train along the newly opened high-speed railway linking Xi'an and Chengdu.
> 
> The students, majoring as train attendants, were volunteers for the train carriage, themed on the style of the Qin and Han dynasties.








> Students from Sichuan Southwest Vocational College of Civil Aviation pose for a picture in train attendant uniforms on the D4252 train from Chengdu to Xi'an. [Photo/chinanews.com]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Painting of a postman delivering newspapers at the mail box of a house in Shanghai, Dec 7, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> Aerial view of bullet trains that will operate on the Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed track at a maintenance station in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, Dec 6, 2017. [Photo/IC]






> A swimmer jumps into the river as temperature drops to -16C(3F) in Shenyang, Liaoning province, Dec 3, 2017. [Photo/IC]






> Newlyweds attract the attention of a grandmother and her grandchild on Shanghai's Bund on Dec 1, 2017. [Yin Liquan/China News Service]






> People look on as a boy hugs a sweet potato weighing 119kg in Jianyang, Sichuan province, Dec 1, 2017. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Botswana-China Children's Christmas Love Day is an annual event organized by the Botswana Chinese Charity Foundation. (Photo/Xinhua)








> Flames and smoke billow during a fire at a wooden pagoda at Jiulong Temple in Mianzhu, Sichuan province, on Dec 10, 2017. The 16-story structure was said to be the tallest wooden pagoda in Asia. No casualties were reported in the incident. The cause of the blaze is under investigation. [Photo/VCG]






> Chen Qingchen (2nd R) and Jia Yifan (1st R) of China, Hye Rin Kim (1st L) and Lee So Hee of South Korea pose during the awarding ceremony after their women's doubles final match at the TAHOE China Open in Fuzhou, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, Nov. 19, 2017. Chen Qingchen and Jia Yifan won 2-1 to claim the title. (Xinhua/Wei Peiquan)






> Photo taken on Dec. 9, 2017 shows cherry blossoms at Wuliang Mountain in Nanjian County, southwest China's Yunnan Province. (Xinhua/Shi Zhihong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Cars are seen covered in snow at a residential community in Yantai, Shandong province. A heavy snow came to the city at 8 am Monday, disrupting local traffic. [Photo/VCG]






> People queue up at a bus station in Yantai, Shandong province during a heavy snowfall Dec 11, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> A child braves the heavy snow in Yantai, Shandong province . [Photo/VCG]






> Children perform with soccer balls at a kindergarten in Changxing County of east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 12, 2017. Diversified sportive activities were organized here to welcome the coming new year of 2018. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)






> Children race roller blading at a kindergarten in Changxing County of east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 12, 2017. Diversified sportive activities were organized here to welcome the coming new year of 2018. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Children and their parents participate in ball-passing game at a kindergarten in Changxing County of east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 12, 2017. Diversified sportive activities were organized here to welcome the coming new year of 2018. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)






> Students experience gadgets made by fellow students in No. 38 middle school in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, Dec. 12, 2017. (Xinhua/Zhang Duan)






> A robot plays finger-guessing game with human at 2017 International Innovation & Entrepreneurship Expo in Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 9,2017. The three-day expo kicked off at Beijing International Convention Center on Friday. (Xinhua/Luo Xiaoguang)








> Folk artists perform during a Yao ethnic group festival called Panwang Festival in Hezhou City of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Dec. 3, 2017. (Xinhua/Lu Boan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> President Xi Jinping, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, communicates with people in Mazhuang village of Xuzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, Dec 12, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]






> President Xi Jinping (R, front), also general secretary of the Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, buys a herbal sachet made by the 80-year-old villager Wang Xiuying in Mazhuang village of Xuzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, Dec 12, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]






> President Xi Jinping (R), also general secretary of the Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, sits in the cab of a new all-terrain crane when visiting Xuzhou Construction Machinery Group Co Ltd in Xuzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, Dec 12, 2017. Xi had an inspection tour in Xuzhou on Dec 12. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Zhou Shuyu looks at "Wanghong Twists" in Ninghai county, Ningbo city, East China's Zhejiang province, Dec 1, 2017. [Photo/IC]
> Zhou Shuyu, an entrepreneur fascinated by the taste of her hometown, has made handmade twists popular online with sales of 2 million yuan ($302,238) within six months in Ninghai county, Ningbo city, East China's Zhejiang province.
> 
> Zhou, who used to work in a listed company at management level in Hangzhou, returned home last year and by chance had some handmade twists, a kind of local food in Ninghai, which were especially crisp and tasty.
> ...






> Zhou Shuyu promotes her twists brand "Wanghong Twists" in Ninghai county, Ningbo city, East China's Zhejiang province, Dec 1, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> Well dressed Zhou Shuyu sells "Wanghong Twists" by herself to customers waiting in a long queue in Ninghai county, Ningbo city, East China's Zhejiang province, Dec 1, 2017. [Photo/IC]






> Zhou Shuyu works at home to promote her "Wanghong twists" in Ninghai county, Ningbo city, East China's Zhejiang province, Dec 1, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> Zhou Shuyu checks "Wanghong Twists" in Ninghai county, Ningbo city, East China's Zhejiang province, Dec 1, 2017. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A second prototype of China's large passenger jet C919 takes its maiden flight in Shanghai on Dec 17, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> SHANGHAI -- A second prototype of China's large passenger jet C919 completed its maiden flight in Shanghai Sunday, which was marked as a step closer to China becoming a global aviation powerhouse.
> 
> The domestic jet took off shortly after 10:30 am in Shanghai Pudong International Airport and the flight lasted around 2 hours. It tested the performance of the C919 major systems and equipment, such as taking-off and landing, navigation and communication, speed acceleration and deceleration.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> As temperatures drop down, tourists bundle up and visit the Summer Palace in Beijing, Dec 16, 2017. [Photo/VCG]








> Brightly costumed girls sing before a feast in Zhongcheng township, Rongjiang county of Qiandongnan Miao and Dong autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Guizhou province, Dec 16, 2017. Nearly 1,000 tourists enjoyed the "Niubie" (a specially made cuisine) hotpot feast, on combined tables reaching a length of more than 200 meters. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Brightly costumed girls serve at a feast in Zhongcheng township, Rongjiang county of Qiandongnan Miao and Dong autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Guizhou province, Dec 16, 2017.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Brazilian girl Stefanie practices Chinese calligraphy with students in Qingdao, Shandong Province, Dec. 18, 2017. (Photo/Asianewsphoto)
> 
> A total of 800 calligraphy pieces created by students from Dunhualu Primary School in Qingdao city of Shandong province are on display at Qingdao Library. Besides, poetry reading and calligraphy competition are also held to showcase the unique charm of traditional calligraphy culture.






> A teacher guides students on Chinese calligraphy in Qingdao, Shandong Province, Dec. 18, 2017. (Photo/Asianewsphoto)






> Primary school students show their calligraphy works in Qingdao, Shandong Province, Dec. 18, 2017. (Photo/Asianewsphoto)






> Fang Zhouping, a craftsman with more than 30 years experiences of making shoes, processes soles in Libao Town of Haian County, east China's Jiangsu Province, Dec. 17, 2017. Comfortable handmade cloth shoes are popular in Haian County. (Xinhua/Xiang Zhonglin)






> Fang Zhouping(R), a craftsman with more than 30 years experiences of making shoes, helps a customer to try on new shoes in Libao Town of Haian County, east China's Jiangsu Province, Dec. 17, 2017


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Children play soccer during a performance at a gymnasium in Tianjin, north China, Dec. 16, 2017. Children from nearly 500 families took part in the football carnival in Tianjin. (Xinhua/Liu Dongyue)






> A foreign coach and a boy give each other high fives in a football training at a gymnasium in Tianjin, north China, Dec. 16, 2017.








> Firefighters take over fire robots during a delivery ceremony at Meishan Free Trade Port Area in Ningbo, east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 17, 2017. A total of 60 anti-explosion fire robots were delivered here Sunday. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)






> Contestants take part in the color run at the Ersha Island Sports Park in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, Dec. 16, 2017. Nearly 15,000 participants competed in the color run game. (Xinhua/Wu Lu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Students and their teacher make dumplings together to celebrate the upcoming Winter Solstice festival at Mingde Elementary School in Guangping County in Handan City, north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 20, 2017. Winter Solstice, the shortest day of the year, falls on Dec. 22 this year. In Chinese culture, it marks the beginning of deep winter and a break from farming in traditional agricultural society. It is also a time for family gatherings. (Xinhua/Cheng Xuehu)








> Visitors view exhibits at an exhibition about the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911) in the Nanjing Museum in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, Dec. 21, 2017. A total of 279 collections from the Palace Museum in Beijing were displayed at the exhibition. (Xinhua/Sun Can)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A motorcyclist braves the icy conditions as first snowfall of the season hits Dalian, Liaoning province, on Dec 17. [Photo/IC]






> Visitors walk inside a structure built with over 1000,000 mosaics in a shopping mall in Shanghai, Dec 18, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> Firefighters battle a warehouse blaze in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, Dec 19, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> A panda strikes a pose at Shenyang Forest Zoo in Shenyang, Liaoning province, Dec 16, 2017. [Photo/IC]






> A man dives into icy water in a park in Shenyang, Liaoning province, Dec 18, 2017. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## sylodon (Sep 5, 2004)

Old, but a very good song.






IMO, the original by Na Ying is much better.

Hey, found a better version, a female-male team. Would've been much better as a duet:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

doing the lotto by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Beijing


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A pupil of Xichang Elementary School practices performing skills of Peking Opera in Chengdong Town of Hai'an County in Nantong City, east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 2, 2018. The school set up a Peking Opera club and invites professional performers to teach the children. (Xinhua/Xiang Zhonglin)






> A teacher puts on make-up for a pupil of Xichang Elementary School in Chengdong Town of Hai'an County in Nantong City, east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 2, 2018.






> A teacher teaches pupils of Xichang Elementary School to perform Peking Opera in Chengdong Town of Hai'an County in Nantong City, east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 2, 2018.






> A staff member of China Post presents the to-be-issued zodiac stamps for the upcoming Year of the Dog in Weifang, east China's Shandong Province on Jan. 3, 2018. China Post will issue a set of special zodiac stamps for the Year of Dog with two different designs this Friday. (Xinhua/Zhang Chi)






> Photo taken on Dec. 28, 2017 shows a penguin walking past icebreaker Xuelong near China-built Zhongshan Station in Antarctica. China's research icebreaker Xuelong, or Snow Dragon, set sail from Shanghai, east China, on Nov. 8, beginning the country's 34th Antarctic expedition. (Xinhua/Bai Guolong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Police dogs receive receive training in east China's Shanghai, Jan. 14, 2018. The 10th division of the criminal investigation squadron of Shanghai Public Security Bureau has more than 100 police dogs. The dogs had to keep daily training even in cold winter in order to maintain their memory and other abilities. (Xinhua/Fan Jun)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Photo taken on Jan. 12, 2018 shows snow and icicles at the Hukou Waterfall scenic spot of the Yellow River at the border area between north China's Shanxi Province and northwest China's Shaanxi Province. (Xinhua/Rao Beicheng)






> A boy draws with a 3D printing pen in the Chengguan District of Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province, Jan. 13, 2018. Children in Lanzhou took part in creative education class during their winter vacation. (Xinhua/Fan Peishen)






> Children watch a robot dancing in the Chengguan District of Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province, Jan. 13, 2018. Children in Lanzhou took part in creative education class during their winter vacation. (Xinhua/Fan Peishen)






> People select new year ornaments for the upcoming Spring Festival in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 14, 2018. The Spring Festival, or Chinese Lunar New Year, falls on Feb. 16 this year. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)






> People select dog puppets for the upcoming Spring Festival, which will be the Year of Dog, in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 14, 2018. The Spring Festival, or Chinese Lunar New Year, falls on Feb. 16 this year. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> The second C919 aircraft takes off on its first flight of 2018 on Jan 14 in Shanghai. It made its debut flight on Dec 17 in Shanghai. The first C919, China's homegrown narrow-body jet, took off on its launch flight at Pudong International Airport in Shanghai on May 5, 2017. [Photo/IC]






> Ji’s Qingdao Guest House sculpture, made with over 300,000 pieces of shells, Jan 14, 2018. [Photo/IC]
> 
> A Qingdao citizen has created many shell sculptures of Qingdao's centuries-old buildings over the past 30 years. He wants to express the idea of environmental protection and also beautify people's lives by making these sculptures.








> Some of the buildings with sculpture models by Ji Zhoutong are the Qingdao Huashi Building, Qingdao Guest House, Qingdao Protestant Church, St. Michael's Cathedral, Jiaozhou Governor's Hall, Zhan Bridge, the old Qingdao City Hall and the old Qingdao Railway Station.








> Customers have meals in the transformed Shaxian Delicacies restaurant in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province. [Photo/IC]
> 
> Alibaba's e-commerce platform Taobao has transformed three Shaxian Delicacies restaurants, the popular Chinese restaurant chain serving cuisine from Fujian province's Shaxian county and famous for its affordable prices, into cute cartoon-style places.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A rotating column of air at sunset is viewed from Purple Mountain in Nanjing City, the capital of East China’s Jiangsu Province, Jan. 14, 2018. (Photo/IC)










> The Panama-registered oil tanker Sanchi suddenly reignited on Sunday, with smoke and flames shooting up 800 meters. The tanker carrying 136,000 metric tons of light crude oil has been adrift and on fire following a collision with another vessel in the East China Sea on Jan 6. [Photo provided by the Ministry of Transport]






> A collector shows the newly issued "New Year Greetings" stamp in Suzhou city, Jiangsu province, Jan 10, 2018. [Photo by Wang Jiankang/Asianewsphoto]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Song Lele makes wood craft at her workshop in Lanzhou, Northwest China's Gansu province, Jan 9, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> Song Lele, a 23-year-old girl, chose to start her own business instead of doing preschool education, her undergraduate major.
> 
> ...






> Song Lele displays the wood pen she made at her wood craft workshop in Lanzhou, Northwest China's Gansu province, Jan 9, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Song Lele helps customers polish wood craft at her workshop in Lanzhou, Northwest China's Gansu province, Jan 10, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]








> Song Lele works at her wood crafts workshop in Lanzhou, Northwest China's Gansu province, Jan 10, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Forty automobile companies, including Chinese automaker Guangzhou Automobile Group Co Ltd (GAC Group), have unveiled more than 20 new cars, trucks and SUVs at the Detroit Auto Show in Detroit MI USA..
> 
> GAC Group, the first Chinese carmaker to appear in the main halls of the show in its more than 100-year history this year, unveiled the Enverge electric concept vehicle and GA4 at the show.
> 
> ...








> The Enverge world premiere electric concept vehicle is unveiled at the GAC news conference during the 2018 North American International Auto Show in Detroit, Jan 15, 2018. [Photo/VCG]






> The GAC GA4 is unveiled at the GAC news conference during the 2018 North American International Auto Show in Detroit, Jan 15, 2018. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Candidates on the campus of Nanjing University of the Arts in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 15, 2018. Nanjing University of the Arts opened this year's enrollment on Monday. Some 2,300 students are expected to enroll from a total of 56,800 candidates in undergraduate degrees. (Xinhua/Su Yang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Children practice basic dancing skills at a off-campus center in Hohhot, capital of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Jan. 16, 2018. Children learn dancing here during their winter vacation. (Xinhua/Ding Genhou)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Crew members to serve for the first train which is to start operation on Chongqing-Guiyang railway make the debut in Chongqing West Railway Station in Chongqing, southwest China, Jan. 16, 2018. Chongqing-Guiyang railway connects Chongqing and Guiyang, two major cities in southwest China. Designed for passenger trains running at a speed of 200 kilometers per hour, the railway will improve traffic between China's southwest and northwestern, eastern, southern areas. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Photo taken on Jan. 18, 2018 shows the construction site of Beijing's new airport in southern Daxing District in Beijing, capital of China. The new international airport is taking shape and roofed. The airport will take pressure off Beijing Capital International Airport in the northeastern suburbs and is expected to start trial operation in Oct. 2019. (Xinhua/Luo Xiaoguang)






> White tiger cubs play at the Wild Animal Park in Kunming City, the capital of Southwest China’s Yunnan Province, Jan. 17, 2018. It’s the first time the white tiger sextuplets have met the public. (Photo: China News Service/Ren Dong)






> Folk artist Zhang Baode engraves the woodblock for New Year prints in Zhuxian Township of Kaifeng City, central China's Henan Province, Jan. 17, 2018. Zhuxian Township, well known for its traditional New Year-themed woodblock printing art, has seen the busy production of New Year pictures for the upcoming Chinese Spring Festival, which falls on Feb. 16 this year. (Xinhua/Li Jianan)




[/QUOTE]Folk artist Zhang Baode makes the woodblock New Year prints in Zhuxian Township of Kaifeng City, central China's Henan Province, Jan. 17, 2018.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Staff workers maintain locomotives in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Jan. 18, 2018. Local railway staff checked locomotives to ensure the safety during the upcoming Spring Festival travel rush. (Xinhua/Han Chuanhao)








> Medical workers offer free medical service to villagers at Wuxiaoge Village of Bozhou City, east China's Anhui Province, Jan. 18, 2018. Volunteers from city-level cultural, scientific and healthy organs came to the village on Thursday to serve villagers in rural area. (Xinhua/Liu Qinli)






> A passenger scans QR code at a metro station in east China's Shanghai, Jan. 16, 2018. Shanghai metro said on Tuesday that it will allow QR code payment through the whole subway network since Jan. 20. Passengers can pay for their tickets via Alipay or China UnionPay simply by scanning the QR code at the entrance and exit after downloading a mobile app called "Metro Daduhui". (Xinhua/Ding Ting)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Photo taken on Jan 12, 2018, shows fishing boats on the frozen sea in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province. [Photo/IC]






> People walk on a bridge over the Songhua River in Harbin, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, Jan 17, 2018.






> A total of 2,333 cartons of counterfeit Zhonghua brand cigarettes were destroyed by burning in Zhenjiang, East China's Jiangsu province, on Wednesday, generating about 600 kilowatt hours (kWh) of electricity.
> 
> The counterfeit cigarettes, valued at more than 1 million yuan ($155,642), were seized by the police during a winter operation in Zhenjiang, and some were seized by the Zhenjiang Tobacco Monopoly Bureau in two raids.






> Dan Dan (left) and William import Australian beef to China. For William, an American who has been in China since 2009, cooking a Western-style meal in China is not a difficult thing because he can always get what he needs through imported food stores and online imported fresh food retailers. [Photo/VCG]






> Fan Yuanping (left, back row), a computer programmer, lives with his wife, daughter and parents in Beijing. The family of five has a big demand for food. From staple food to cooking oil, from vegetables to meats, they nearly buy everything they need for dining table on online supermarket. And the courier delivers the goods directly to their doors. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> High-speed train staff prepare on-demand food for passengers at a railway station. Passengers on high-speed trains in China can now sample a greater variety of food more quickly than before as the China Railway Corporation has upgraded its online pre-ordering service. Once their ticket is booked, a passenger is now able to order a meal using the rail system’s official ticket-booking website, 12306.cn, or its App, one hour prior to their train departing. Previously, the time limit was two hours. After successfully ordering a meal, the food is delivered to the passenger's seat by train station staff. (Photo/VCG)






> Engineers inspect the Zhijinghe Bridge across the Zhijing River valley, a 545.54-meter arch bridge on the Hunie State Highway 318, in Yeshanguan Town of Badong County, central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 17, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhu Wei)








> Children watch the shadow puppet play accompanied by Pingli folk opera performed by Wu Chengquan at a studio in Pingli County, northwest China's Shaaxin Province, Jan. 17, 2018. Pingli folk opera was listed as national intangible cultural heritage and Wu Chengquan, the inheritor of this intangible cultural heritage, set this studio to pass down this traditional treasure. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> 2018 Nanjing Art Institute undergraduate admissions test is held within the school. It is reported that this year 2300 undergraduate students are planned to be recruited. The school enrollment is near 56,800 people. More than 89,000 candidates to participate in music, dance, film and television shows and other professional exams.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Whatever the map indicates, the south is always better.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> China launches two high-resolution optical remote sensing satellites, Jilin-1 Video 07 and 08, into the preset orbit from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, Jan. 19, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Xiaobo)






> Photo taken on Jan. 19, 2018 shows a piece of ice sculpture created by Mongolian artists at Harbin Ice-Snow World in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province. Ice sculptures created during an international ice sculpture competition attracted many tourists here. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)






> Photo taken on Jan. 19, 2018 shows a piece of ice sculpture created by Chinese artists at Harbin Ice-Snow World in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province.






> Photo taken on Jan. 19, 2018 shows a piece of ice sculpture created by artists from Harbin Normal University at Harbin Ice-Snow World in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)






> People replace new prayer flags in Xigaze, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Jan. 19, 2018. Local people of Tibetan ethnic group have replaced prayer flags by new ones on the mountain and houses to celebrate New Year under the Tibetan calendar. (Xinhua/Jigme Dorge)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A girl plays hopscotch during a temple fair held at eastern campus of Youth and Children's center of Fengtai district in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 20. 2018. (Xinhua/Ren Zhenglai)






> A child guesses riddles during a temple fair held at eastern campus of Youth and Children's center of Fengtai district in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 20. 2018. (Xinhua/Ren Zhenglai)






> Children throw arrows into a pot during a temple fair held at eastern campus of Youth and Children's center of Fengtai district in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 20. 2018. (Xinhua/Ren Zhenglai)








> Children wearing hats with the characteristics of Dong ethnic group attend the Dong New year festival in Renjifu Village of Dong ethnic group in Rongjiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 18, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Bingzhen)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Photo taken on Jan. 19, 2018 shows a dragon-shaped festive lantern in Chongqing's Hechuan District, southwest China. (Xinhua/Liu Yuhe)






> Artists of the Shanghai Acrobatic Troupe of China perform "Equilibrists" during the 42nd Monte-Carlo International Circus Festival in Fontvieille, Monaco on Jan. 19, 2018. The 11-day circus festival opened on Thursday. (Xinhua/Chen Yichen)






> The freight train of China Railway Express (Xiamen-Budapest), linking southeast China's port city of Xiamen with Budapest, capital of Hungary, leaves Haicang Station in Xiamen, southeast China's Fujian Province, Jan. 19, 2018. The 11,595 km journey, which takes one stop at China's Xi'an, will take 18 days.(Xinhua/Lin Shanchuan)






> China's Lin Dan reacts during the men's singles match against Indonesia's Ihsan Maulana Mustofa at Malaysia Masters 2018 in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, Jan. 17, 2018. Lin Dan lost 1-2. (Xinhua/Chong Voon Chung)


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

Yellow Fever said:


> Whatever the map indicates, the south is always better.


what does the map mean by hot woman?
like very angry or very beautiful?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

It means tigress who boss the men around like ukyio. Lol


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ :lol:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Shi Zhongyin, a pupil from Qingdao Tongji Experimental School, displays the dog he paints in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 21, 2018. A talent show was held in the school to greet Chinese traditional lunar New Year -- the Year of Dog, which starts from Feb. 16.(Xinhua/Liang Xiaopeng)






> A pupil of Qingdao Tongji Experimental School displays a dog she paints in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 21, 2018.






> Pupils of Qingdao Tongji Experimental School write the Chinese character of "dog" in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 21, 2018.








> Children perform during a gala greeting the upcoming Chinese lunar New Year at a theater in Gu'an, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 21, 2018. (Xinhua/Lu Peng)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Candidates make their way to Beijing Dance Academy exam center in Beijing, Jan 18. [Photo/VCG]








> Candidates make their way to Nanjing University of the Arts exam center in Nanjing, Jan 18. [Photo/VCG]






> A candidate lines up before the exam in Hangzhou, Dec 22, 2017. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> The gilded silver sachet with canary patterns is exhibited at the Nanning Museum in South China’s Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Jan 18. [Photo/VCG]
> Exquisite gold and silver wares from ancient China went on display at Nanning Museum in South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region from Jan 18, 2018.
> 
> The gilded silver sachet with canary patterns is one of the biggest draws as its design resembles the silver sachet shown in National Treasure, a hit CCTV program on historical relics.
> ...






> A decorated vessel is on display at the Nanning Museum in South China’s Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Jan 18. [Photo/VCG]








> Shaolin drama "Soul of Shaolin" is performed in Venice, Italy, on Jan 18, 2018. Chinese artists performed engagingly at the famous La Fenice Opera House in Italy's lagoon city of Venice Thursday, on the eve of the official launch of the 2018 China-EU Tourism Year. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> South Korean coast guard reach the capsized fishing boat near South Korea's western waters, Jan. 21, 2018. Three people were found dead as a suspected Chinese fishing boat capsized near South Korea's western waters, Yonhap news agency reported on Sunday. (Xinhua)






> A crew member opens the inflight wifi service on board the flight CZ6365 of China Southern Airlines, Jan. 20, 2018. More Chinese airlines have begun to allow mobile phone use on their aircraft or announced plans to lift a ban. Passengers on board the aircraft can use portable electronic devices (PED), such as smartphones and tablets, but phones still have to be switched to airplane mode. (Xinhua/Chu Hongyu)






> A crew member helps a passenger connect his mobile phone to the inflight wifi on board the flight CZ6365 of China Southern Airlines, Jan. 20, 2018.






> A man with mask rides in fog on street of Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 21, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhou Hua)






> Tourists read books at a book bar in Xuyi County of Huai'an City, east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 21, 2018. The book bar in Tieshan Temple National Forest Park opened free to the public on Sunday with about 100,000 books available for tourists to read. (Xinhua/Zhou Haijun)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A community resident tells foreign students studying in Jiangsu University the ingredients of Laba porridge in Zhenjiang, east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 22, 2018. The Laba Festival, a traditional Chinese festival on the eighth day of the 12th lunar month, fell on Jan. 24 this year. It's customary on this day to eat a special Laba porridge, usually made with at least eight ingredients, representing people's prayers for harvest. (Xinhua/Shi Yucheng)






> Foreign students studying in Jiangsu University make Laba porridge in Zhenjiang, east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 22, 2018.








> Qian Zhongshu designs jewellery at his studio in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Jan. 22, 2018. Qian was born in 1983 in Hangzhou. As an enthusiast of traditional Chinese culture, the graduate of China Academy of Art resigned from office and opened his own jewellery studio about nine years ago. So far, his group has had nearly 20 members. They can make more than 300 pieces of jewellery every year. (Xinhua/Weng Xinyang)






> Children hold the symbol of the Olympic Games at the Shijinglong Ski Resort in Yanqing, Beijing, on Jan. 21. More than 700 children participated in the simultaneous celebration of World Snow Day and the opening of the International Children's Skiing Festival. (Photo/Xinhua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Workers sew a shopping bag in Lyu Xiaofang's(L) factory in Shangshui county, Henan province. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> ZHENGZHOU－A decade ago, Lyu Xiaofang was one of millions of young Chinese women who left their rural homes to find work in distant cities.
> 
> ...








> Postman Yang Yinke walks on a mountain road to deliver mail to villagers in Hongtiguan township of Pingshun county, North China's Shanxi province, Jan 17, 2018. The 60-year-old postman walks on a rugged path in the remote Taihang Mountains every day to deliver mails for villagers deep in the mountains. Equipped with a stick and a bag, Yang has been working in the mountainous area for 30 years and traveled a distance about 200,000 kilometers these years. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Postman Yang Yinke prepares to deliver newspaper to Huaishuping village of Pingshun county, North China's Shanxi province, Jan 17, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Postman Yang Yinke (R) talks with villagers at Hongtiguan township of Pingshun county, North China's Shanxi province, Jan 17, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Workers work on the construction site of Longyan railway station to join three existing railways to a new railway linking Nanping and Longyan in Longyan city of Southeast China's Fujian province, Jan 19, 2018. The project, involving 1,500 workers, is completed in less than 9 hours. The 246.55 km-long Nanping-Longyan railway, designed to run at a speed of 200 km per hour, is a part of the plan to improve the local transportation system. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Children eat Laba porridge at Xuanzang Temple in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 24, 2018. The Chinese people have the tradition to eat a special porridge to greet the Laba Festival on the eighth day of the 12th lunar month, which fell on Jan. 24 this year. The Laba porridge is usually made with at least eight ingredients, representing people's prayers for harvest. (Xinhua/Sun Can)






> Volunteers give Laba porridge to a 96-year-old woman in Wanzai County, east China's Jiangxi Province, Jan. 24, 2018. The Laba Festival, a traditional Chinese festival on the eighth day of the 12th lunar month, fell on Jan. 24 this year. (Xinhua/Deng Longhua)






> A child eats Laba porridge at a folk event in Longde County of Guyuan City, north China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, Jan. 24, 2018. The Laba Festival, a traditional Chinese festival on the eighth day of the 12th lunar month, fell on Jan. 24 this year. It's customary on this day to eat a special Laba porridge, usually made with at least eight ingredients, representing people's prayers for harvest. (Xinhua/Wang Peng)






> Lanzhou railway policeman Lin Wei (R) checks the fire blanket on a bullet train on Jan. 24, 2018. Lanzhou railway police started a week-long fire security check Wednesday to ensure transportation safety for the Spring Festival travel period. (Xinhua/Chen Bin)






> Worker Li Fang makes lanterns in Sanzhao Village of Yanta District in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 23, 2018. Craftsmen of local lantern workshop are busy making lanterns before the upcoming Spring Festival. (Xinhua/Shao Rui)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A volunteer distributes Laba porridge to construction workers in Hefei, East China's Anhui province, Jan 23, 2018. A variety of events were held in communities of Hefei to greet the Laba Festival, a traditional Chinese festival on the eighth day of the 12th lunar month. [Photo/Xinhua]








> Children skate at a winter sports promotional event held in Beijing's Guangqumen Middle School on Jan. 4. As the city gears up to host the 2022 Winter Olympics, more young people are getting into winter sports. To encourage teens to take up such sports, local primary and middle schools are holding special training classes. (Photo/Xinhua)






> Zhou Fangfang carries a picture of her husband Wu Junhuan, who died rescuing residents trapped in a fire, in Guangyuan City, Southwest China’s Sichuan Province, Jan. 23, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/Jin Jun)








> Local firefighters, students and residents line a road to pay tribute to firefighter Wu Junhuan as his ashes pass by in Guangyuan City, Southwest China’s Sichuan Province, Jan. 23, 2018. Wu, born in 1996, died rescuing residents trapped in a fire in the province’s Weiyuan County, Jan. 20. (Photo: China News Service/Jin Jun)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Children in local costumes prepare for the performance celebrating the Dong ethnic group's traditional New Year festival at Renji Dong village of Southwest China's Guizhou province on Jan 18, 2018. [Photo by Yang Wenshu/ chinadaily.com.cn]






> A performance is held to celebrate the Dong ethnic group's traditional New Year festival at Renji Dong village of Southwest China's Guizhou province, Jan 18, 2018. [Photo by Yang Wenshu/ chinadaily.com.cn]






> An employee shows two dog pendants at a gold store in Southwest China's Chongqing on Jan 23, 2018. [Photo/VCG]






> An employee showcases a decorative golden dog at a store in Fuyang, Central China's Anhui province, on Jan 1, 2018. [Photo/VCG]






> A gold hat ornament embedded with gems on display at Ningbo Museum in East China's Ningbo city, Zhejiang province on Jan 22, 2018. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> China launches remote sensing satellites at 1:39 p.m.(Beijing Time) on a Long March-2C carrier rocket from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 25, 2018. A micro-nano 1A satellite was also sent into space along with the Yaogan-30 satellites. The satellites have successfully entered their preset orbit.(Xinhua/Liang Keyan)






> (L-R) Scientists Yang Tao, Li Qian, Li Lanhai, Huang Farong and Liu Yang conduct a field research on snow cover in central section of Tianshan Mountains in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Jan. 24, 2018. The research was hosted by Xinjiang Institute of Ecology and Geopgraphy of Chinese Academy of Sciences. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)






> A driver checks the operation of instruments before departure at Guiyang North Railway Station in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 25, 2018. A railway connecting Chongqing and Guiyang, two major cities in southwest China opened on Thursday. Designed for passenger trains running at a speed of 200 km per hour, the 347-km railway will improve traffic between China's southwest and the rest of the country. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)






> Crew members wait for passengers to board the train at Guiyang North Railway Station in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 25, 2018.






> Farmers harvest sugarcane in the fields of Hemu Township of the Miao Autonomous County of Rongshui, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 24, 2018. Farmers here have been busy with harvesting sugarcane for sugar mills to make sugar ahead of a new round of cold snap. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

It's interesting to me that this thread gets 150+ hits daily. That's great! I wish more members would make comments on the photos they see. 





> The second group of volunteers (from left to right), Chu Zhengpei, Liu Guanghui, Yin Zhihao and Wang Wei, wave in the simulated space cabin after staying there for 200 days at Beihang University in Beijing on Friday. (Photo: Kuang Linhua/China Daily)






> The two groups of volunteers joined together in the cabin during the shift exchange at Beihang University in Beijing on Friday. (Photo: Kuang Linhua/China Daily)








> Workers clear ice and snow off a high-speed train. Heavy snow hit central and eastern China, causing delays and cancellations to trains and flights and triggering accidents on the roads. Beijing Railway Administration canceled several trains from Beijing to Shanghai, Guangzhou and other cities in Anhui, Fujian, Henan, Shaanxi and Zhejiang on Thursday. Railway authorities established a team of 130 people to clear snow from more than 40 trains, using water cannons or air drying. (Photo/IC)






> A giant panda rests on a tree at the Chengdu Research Base of Giant Panda Breeding in Chengdu City, the capital of Southwest China’s Sichuan Province, Jan. 25, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/An Yuan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Tibetan pilot Gyatso checks a helicopter after a flight in November 2017. Gyatso, from a poor family in Lhasa, is the first Tibetan helicopter pilot after he finished his training in one year. Gyatso now has a safe flying record of 154 hours. He said he wished to contribute to emergency rescue and medical assistance missions. (Photo: China News Service/He Penglei)






> Tibetan pilot Gyatso checks his uniform in a mirror. Gyatso, from a poor family in Lhasa, is the first Tibetan helicopter pilot after he finished his training in one year.






> Tibetan pilot Gyatso prepares food for his parents at a village in Lhasa.








> Workers make lanterns at a factory in Luyang District of Hefei City, east China's Anhui Province, Jan. 24, 2018. People here work hard to make red lanterns for Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Liu Junxi)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Shanghai experiences snowfall for the first time this year on Wednesday, resulting from a cold front from the north. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]
> 
> Shanghai authorities issued a yellow alert Thursday afternoon for heavy snowfall and frozen roads.
> 
> The Shanghai Meteorological Service stated in a report that between 6 and 10 (that's not even an inch) millimeters of snowfall could be expected from Thursday afternoon to early Friday morning.


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

Great pictures! :cheers: Can't wait to see how the celebration of Lunar New Year will look like this year.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Staff workers of Dalian Institute of Chemical Physics debug a short-wavelength Raman optical activity (ROA) spectrometer with laser source for the characterization of chiral molecules in Dalian, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Jan. 25, 2018. The institute successfully developed world's first short-wavelength ROA spectrometer with laser source at 457 nm for the characterization of chiral molecules. Their progress on the development was published on Applied Spectroscopy. (Xinhua/Pan Yulong)






> A man shows his fish on Caofei Lake in Tangshan, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 27, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)






> Local fishermen work during a winter fishing activity in Hai'an County, east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 27, 2018. (Xinhua/Xu Congjun)






> Alison Smale (8th, R), under-secretary general for global communications at the UN Department of Public Information, Zhao Dong (7th, R), president of Xiamen Airlines, and other guests attend the ribbon-cutting ceremony for Xiamen' airlines' new aircraft in Charleston, the United States, Jan. 26, 2018. China's Xiamen Airlines on Friday received its first aircraft bearing the UN (United Nations) message of sustainable development, hoping to promote the message worldwide. (Xinhua/Wang Ying)






> A flight attendant presents the new aircraft in Charleston, the United States, Jan. 26, 2018. China's Xiamen Airlines on Friday received its first aircraft bearing the UN (United Nations) message of sustainable development, hoping to promote the message worldwide. The Boeing aircraft was painted with a UN-sanctioned livery featuring the symbol of the 17-point Sustainable Development Goals (SDGs), and inscriptions in both Chinese and English. (Xinhua/Wang Ying)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Photos taken on Jan 26 shows Shanghai covered in snow. [Photos by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]
> 
> The city experienced cloudy conditions on Friday after being hit by a rare case of heavy(?) snowfall that started on Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> Some residents had fun with the snow and ice while sanitation workers attempted to clear them from the streets to reduce their impact on traffic.






> Two boys play with snow after Shanghai was hit by a rare case of heavy snowfall since Wednesday. [Photos by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]






> Yin Liang showcases a bullet train model he made. [Photo by Wang Hongyang/chinadaily.com.cn]
> 
> To celebrate the opening of the new rail line between Chongqing and Guiyang on Jan 25, Yin Liang made a lifelike bullet train model in his spare time. 35 years old this year, Yin is a train conductor for the Chengdu Railway Bureau with an interest in model making spanning 22 years. The running train and unique karst landform in Southwest China’s Guizhou province are vividly reflected through his exquisite model.






> The photo shows Yin Liang decorating part of the model. [Photo by Wang Hongyang/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Shu Houying's daughter helps move one sweet potato in a case in Ziyun Miao and Buyi autonomous county, Anshun, Southwest China's Guizhou province. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> Shu Houying, 30, a divorced mother of a 5-year-old daughter, has sold more than 50 tons of sweet potatoes planted in Ziyun Miao and Buyi autonomous county, Anshun, Southwest China's Guizhou province, to households all over China via Taobao and WeChat.
> 
> ...






> Shu Houying talks with Ran Xiaoxiang, (front), a sweet potato planter, at a unfinished building-turned warehouse in Ziyun Miao and Buyi autonomous county, Anshun, Southwest China's Guizhou province, on Jan 7, 2018. [Photo/VCG]






> Shu Houying talks with her daughter while working on her sweet potato business in Ziyun Miao and Buyi autonomous county, Anshun, Southwest China's Guizhou province, on Jan 7, 2018. [Photo/VCG]






> Shu Houying's daughter tried to remove a box of sweet potatoes in Ziyun Miao and Buyi autonomous county, Anshun, Southwest China's Guizhou province, on Jan 12, 2018. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn ]






> Shu Houying and her daughter are on their way to a village with lots of sweet potato planters in Ziyun Miao and Buyi autonomous county, Anshun, Southwest China's Guizhou province, on Jan 7, 2018. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Crew members of Nanchang Passenger Transport Department take part in the etiquette training at Nanchang West Railway Station, East China's Jiangxi province, Jan 27, 2018. Etiquette training, safety training and emergency response exercise were held by Nanchang Passenger Transport Department to guarantee the safety and smoothness of road traffic during the upcoming travel rush for the Spring Festival, or Chinese Lunar New Year. [Photo/Xinhua]










> Crew members of Nanchang Passenger Transport Department take part in the safety training at Nanchang West Railway Station, East China's Jiangxi province, Jan 27, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Eggshell carving is an exquisite art. [Photo/IC]

As we all know, eggshells are fragile, so that few people will associate it with carving. But artists have broken the taboo, carving intricate pictures on eggshells.

A dozen complex processes can shape a piece of eggshell work. There are more than 10 different carving methods and themes can be all-encompassing, including figures, landscapes, animals and poems.

As an eggshell is thinner than 1 millimeter and a minor mistake will waste all previous effort, the final products all deserve to be "one out of a hundred".​​

Guo Shuqing is an amateur eggshell carving artist. [Photo/IC]​​

Guo Shuqing, an amateur eggshell carving artist, creates a work under a magnifier. [Photo/IC]​​

An eggshell carving work shaped like pearls in a shell. [Photo/IC]​​

This three-layer eggshell carving features Chinese character "Meng", which means "dream". [Photo/IC]​​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A staff member paints the wings of an aircraft at a maintenance base of the China Southern Airlines in Haikou, capital of south China's Hainan Province, Jan. 28, 2018. The China Southern Airlines conducts safety check on its planes for the upcoming travel rush for the Spring Festival, or Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Chu Hongyu)​​

Staff members check the cockpit of an aircraft at a maintenance base of the China Southern Airlines in Haikou, capital of south China's Hainan Province, Jan. 28, 2018.​​

Young waist drum dancer Xiao Jiapeng, 6, and his father Xiao Yufei pose for a photo in Ansai County, Yan’an City. The father long made a living from farming in Ansai where the waist drum dance has a history of more than 2,000 years. With Ansai developing wider fame for its folk customs, he now teaches and performs the waist drum dance, earning about 60,000 yuan ($9,390) a year. Xiao Jiapeng began to learn the waist drum dance last year with his father and is now able to perform on stage. (Photo/Guangming Daily)​​


A woman dons traditional Han clothing to pose for photos on the snow-covered Lushan Mountain in East China’s Jiangxi Province. The snow and rime provided a spectacular backdrop to the shots. (Photo: China News Service/Yan Shi and Li Jiantao)​​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Eggshell carving is an exquisite art. [Photo/IC]

As we all know, eggshells are fragile, so that few people will associate it with carving. But artists have broken the taboo, carving intricate pictures on eggshells.

A dozen complex processes can shape a piece of eggshell work. There are more than 10 different carving methods and themes can be all-encompassing, including figures, landscapes, animals and poems.

As an eggshell is thinner than 1 millimeter and a minor mistake will waste all previous effort, the final products all deserve to be "one out of a hundred".​​

Guo Shuqing is an amateur eggshell carving artist. [Photo/IC]​​

Guo Shuqing, an amateur eggshell carving artist, creates a work under a magnifier. [Photo/IC]​​

An eggshell carving work shaped like pearls in a shell. [Photo/IC]​​

This three-layer eggshell carving features Chinese character "Meng", which means "dream". [Photo/IC]​​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A folk artist dries New Year pictures off in Yangjiabu village of Hanting district in Weifang, East China's Shandong province, Jan 29, 2018, to cope with the demand of festival market. [Photo/Xinhua]






> A folk artist carves template of New Year pictures in Yangjiabu village of Hanting district in Weifang, East China's Shandong province, Jan 29, 2018, to cope with the demand of festival market. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Folk artists print New Year pictures in Yangjiabu village of Hanting district in Weifang, East China's Shandong province, Jan 29, 2018, to cope with the demand of festival market. [Photo/Xinhua]






> A Chinese artist performs face-changing of the Sichuan Opera during the "Happy Chinese New Year" event to celebrate the upcoming Chinese Lunar New Year in Limassol, Cyprus, Jan 24, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Mickey Mouse toys in the theme of Chinese Lunar New Year, also known as Spring Festival, are for sale in the Shanghai Disneyland, Jan 29, 2018. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Firefighters take part in a drill in Chengdu, Sichuan province, Jan 25. [Photo/VCG]






> A woman poses while swimming in a river in Yichun, Heilongjiang province, Jan 24. [Photo/VCG]






> A sanitation worker eats a bowl of porridge at a temple in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, Jan 24. The temple offered free porridge to celebrate the Laba Festival. [Photo/IC]






> Water freezes the moment a man tosses it from a pot in Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Jan 24. The temperature there reached -30 C. [Photo/VCG]






> Chinese dancing master Yang Liping performs in her dance drama "Peacock of Winter" in Tianjin, north China, Jan. 29, 2018. (Xinhua/Shi Songyu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> British Prime Minister Theresa May arrives in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 31, 2018. Theresa May is scheduled to visit China from Jan. 31 to Feb. 2. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)






> British Prime Minister Theresa May watches Peking Opera performance in front of the Yellow Crane Tower in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 31, 2018. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)






> A senior student at Zhejiang University looks after a cat in Hangzhou City, the capital of East China’s Zhejiang Province. The student, who wants to be identified by the alias Xiao Yang, advertised online that he will not go back to his hometown in Yunnan Province for Spring Festival and can look after cats during the seven-day holiday. He also promised elaborately prepared New Year dishes for the felines including chicken, fish, yogurt, corn and salad, and even a different treat on every day. Hoping he can make some extra money, he said he can handle four cats at most. “I will treat every cat gently as if they are a child,” he said. (Photo/IC)






> Workers from China Railway Tunnel Group build a 26km-long tunnel for a new railway linking Quzhou City in Zhejiang Province and Ningde City in Fujian Province. The workers, including both senior and younger employees, will continue working during the Spring Festival. Song Xuebin (R), a native of Shanxi Province, who has worked in Fujian for over a year, says he misses his two children very much. (Photo: China News Service/Li Nanxuan)






> Workers have dinner together, saying the construction site is their new home. (Photo: China News Service/Li Nanxuan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Staff members of Jinan West Railway Station pose for photos at a bullet train on Jan. 31, 2018. About 2.98 billion trips are expected to be made during the 2018 Spring Festival travel rush, known as the Chunyun, between February 1 and March 12, Lian Weiliang, deputy head of the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) told a press conference. (Xinhua/Tang Ke)






> Attendants interact with children on a bullet train from Nanchang of east China's Jiangxi Province to Nanjing of east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 31, 2018.






> Chinese ocean scientific research vessel Haiyang-6 docks at a port in Dongguan, south China's Guangdong Province, Jan. 30, 2018. The Haiyang-6 returned to Dongguan Tuesday after a 219-day deep-sea geological survey and marine research. (Xinhua/Wu Lu)






> A staff worker shows a geological sample collected during a marine scientific research after return in Dongguan, south China's Guangdong Province, Jan. 30, 2018. Chinese ocean scientific research vessel Haiyang-6 returned to Dongguan Tuesday after a 219-day deep-sea geological survey and marine research. (Xinhua/Wu Lu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Photo taken on Feb. 1, 2018 shows bullet trains at a maintenance station in Changchun City, northeast China's Jilin Province. The 2018 Spring Festival travel rush, known as the Chunyun, started on Thursday and will last till March 12. About 2.98 billion trips are expected to be made during the Chunyun. The Spring Festival, or Chinese Lunar New Year, falls on Feb. 16 this year. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)






> Chief conductor Huang Lijun (L, front) helps passengers buy ticket on a train from Xianmen Railway Station to Wuyishan East Railway Station, Feb. 1, 2018.






> A staff member helps a passenger with his baggage at Lhasa Railway Station in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Feb. 1, 2018.






> Passengers are seen at Fuzhou Railway Station in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, Feb. 1, 2018.






> Passengers are seen at Lanzhou Railway Station in Lanzhou, northwest China's Gansu Province, Feb. 1, 2018.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Primary school students practice winter sports like curling at the National Stadium－the Bird's Nest－in Beijing on Jan 30, part of the country's efforts to raise interest ahead of the 2022 Winter Olympic Games. FENG YONGBIN/CHINA DAILY
> 
> Beijing has named 52 primary and secondary schools as the first batch targeted to bring winter sports onto campuses ahead of the 2022 Winter Olympic Games in China.
> 
> ...








> Photo taken on Jan. 30, 2018 shows ice chunks floating on the Jinan section of the Yellow River in east China's Shandong Province. Some floating bridges of the Jinan section have been dismantled since Monday afternoon due to the ice flow. (Xinhua/Xu Suhui)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Firefighters put out a fire in Altay, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]
> Men in ice armor! That's what it looked like when firefighters in Altay, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, found themselves literally covered with ice after putting out a fire when the outdoor temperature was below -30 C.






> Some of their boots and pants were so frozen that when they took them off, they stood upright and seemed to form the numbers 119, the emergency number for fire service in China.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Chinese President Xi Jinping (R) meets with visiting British Prime Minister Theresa May in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 1, 2018. (Xinhua/Liu Weibing)
> 
> BEIJING, Feb. 1 (Xinhua) -- Chinese President Xi Jinping met with visiting British Prime Minister Theresa May Thursday, calling on both countries to forge an enhanced version of the "Golden Era" bilateral ties.
> 
> During their meeting at the Diaoyutai State Guesthouse, Xi said peace, development and win-win cooperation have been the mainstream of the times with the development of a multipolar world, economic globalization, cultural diversity and great IT applications.








> Police dog Wang Zi patrols at Chengdu East Railway station, in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Feb. 1, 2018. The 8-year-old male labrador, named Wang Zi or prince in English, patrols the Chengdu East Railway station for the sake of passenger safety on the first day of Chunyun, or the Spring Festival travel rush. (Xinhua/Xue Yubin)






> He Dexing (R) talks about the renovation of old houses with farmer Fang Bingqing in Qiyi Village of Yiwu City, east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 20, 2017. He Dexing, a delegate to the 19th National Congress of the Communist Party of China, is Party secretary of the Qiyi Village. He led the villagers to develop collective economy and renovated the houses of the villagers and the infrastructure. The annual per capital net income of the Qiy Village reached 48,000 yuan (about 7,600 U.S. dollars) in 2016. (Xinhua/Tan Jin)






> Two children play on the public fitness facility in Qiyi Village of Yiwu City, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 28, 2017. (Xinhua/Weng Xinyang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A child gives a thumbs up on a train from Guangzhou to Dazhou, Feb. 1, 2018.






> Girls named Tang Yulu (L) and Wang Ying show Barbie dolls, gifts to their sisters, on the train K787 from Nanchang of east China's Jiangxi Province to Chengdu of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Feb. 2, 2018. The 2018 Spring Festival travel rush, known as the Chunyun, started on Thursday and will last till March 12. About 2.98 billion trips are expected to be made during the Chunyun. The Spring Festival, or Chinese Lunar New Year, falls on Feb. 16 this year. (Xinhua/Peng Zhaozhi)






> Staff members of a "pathfinder" train pose for a photo at the Wuhan Railway Station in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 25, 2018. The "pathfinder" train, which drives before all high-speed trains for checking safety problems, plays an important role in guaranteeing passengers' safety during their travel. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)






> A staff member checks the "pathfinder" train departing from the Wuhan Railway Station in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 25, 2018.






> Staff members of a "pathfinder" train arrange the chairs on train on its way from Wuhan to Zhengzhou, Jan. 25, 2018.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Primary school students practice winter sports like curling at the National Stadium－the Bird's Nest－in Beijing on Jan 30, part of the country's efforts to raise interest ahead of the 2022 Winter Olympic Games. FENG YONGBIN/CHINA DAILY
> 
> Beijing has named 52 primary and secondary schools as the first batch targeted to bring winter sports onto campuses ahead of the 2022 Winter Olympic Games in China.
> 
> ...








> Photo taken on Jan. 30, 2018 shows ice chunks floating on the Jinan section of the Yellow River in east China's Shandong Province. Some floating bridges of the Jinan section have been dismantled since Monday afternoon due to the ice flow. (Xinhua/Xu Suhui)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Photo taken on Feb. 1, 2018 shows volunteers at a launching ceremony of volunteer service for the Spring Festival travel rush at Kaifeng Railway Station, in central China’s Henan Province. (Xinhuanet/Li Junsheng)






> Volunteers help passengers at Kaifeng Railway Station, in central China’s Henan Province, Feb. 1, 2018. (Xinhuanet/Li Junsheng)






> A volunteer helps with the security check work at Kaifeng Railway Station, in central China’s Henan Province, Feb. 1, 2018. (Xinhuanet/Li Junsheng)






> A volunteer offers help to a senior citizen at a railway station in Zhangzhou, east China’s Fujian Province, Feb. 2, 2018. (Xinhuanet/Wu Amin)






> Calligraphers volunteer to write Spring Festival couplets (short poem) for passengers at Anqing Railway Station, east China’s Anhui Province, Feb. 1, 2018. (Xinhua/Jiang Sheng)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A craftswoman colors Huishan clay figurines featuring the Chinese lunar New Year of Dog in Wuxi City, east China's Jiangsu Province, Feb. 2, 2018. (Xinhua/Huan Yueliang)






> A girl looks at a candy painting at a New Year goods market during a folk custom festival in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 2, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)






> A man sells handmade spun sugar (cotton candy) during a folk custom festival in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 2, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)






> Students from Beijing and Medgar Evers College Preparatory School of New York take a group photo after a culture exchange event in New York, the United States, Feb. 2, 2018. Nearly 100 students from China and U.S. met together and enjoyed themselves at the event of learning and experiencing Chinese traditional culture as the Chinese Lunar New Year is coming. (Xinhua/Wang Ying)






> A student from Medgar Evers College Preparatory School of New York learns how to paint with a brush pen during a culture exchange event in New York, the United States, Feb. 2, 2018.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A boy dressed in traditional costume "whips" a figure of an ox with a wicker stick at the Ancient Observatory in Beijing, Feb 4, 2018. Children whip figures of oxen and play with pinwheels at the Ancient Observatory in Beijing to celebrate the Start of Spring, which falls on Sunday. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]








> Children are surrounded by brightly colored pinwheels at the Ancient Observatory in Beijing, Feb 4, 2018. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]






> Children wearing festive red coats play with colorful pinwheels at the Ancient Observatory in Beijing, Feb 4, 2018. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Newly-weds wearing hanfu, Han-style clothes, attend a group wedding in Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 3, 2018. A total of 23 couples took part in a traditional Han-style wedding on Saturday. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Dong Lijie, director of Harbin Children's Hospital Intensive Care Unit, provides oxygen to the infant during the transfer to Harbin by train. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]
> 
> On Jan 29, Harbin Children's Hospital received a call for help from Mohe county in Northeast China's Heilongjiang province.
> 
> ...










> Medical workers examine the baby. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]
> 
> In order to save time treating the infant, Dong Lijie, director of Harbin Children's Hospital Intensive Care Unit and head nurse Wang Dan immediately flew to Mohe, 1,192 kilometers from Harbin, capital city of Heilongjiang.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A girl holds a thermos and carries a schoolbag on her back as she runs to board a train for southwestern Chongqing at a railway station in Fuzhou City, East China’s Fujian Province, Feb. 1, 2018. Spring Festival, or Chinese Lunar New Year, falls on Feb. 16 this year. Hundreds of millions of Chinese, including children, will return to their hometown for family gatherings or travel around the country, putting huge pressure on the transport system. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Dongming)






> A train attendant gives apples to a toddler on a train in Fuzhou City, the capital of East China’s Fujian Province, Feb. 1, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Dongming)






> Su Bingtian (2nd R) of China competes during the Men's 60m final of the 2018 IAAF World Indoor Tour in Karlsruhe, Germany, on Feb. 3, 2018. Su Bingtian claimed the title with 6.47 seconds.(Xinhua/Luo Huanhuan)






> Su Bingtian of China celebrates after winning Men's 60m final of the 2018 IAAF World Indoor Tour in Karlsruhe, Germany, on Feb. 3, 2018. Su Bingtian claimed the title with 6.47 seconds.(Xinhua/Luo Huanhuan)






> Dancers peform during a spring gala held in Hong Kong, south China, Feb. 4, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Shen)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A policeman introduces anti-theft knowledge to passengers on train 1485 from north China's Taiyuan to southwest China's Chengdu, Feb. 5, 2018. (Xinhua/Cao Yang)






> Pupils of Chinese calligraphy hobby group give spring festival couplets (short poems) to residents in a community in Cangzhou, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 5, 2018. (Xinhua/Fu Xinchun)






> Pupils of Chinese calligraphy hobby group write couplets to celebrate the coming spring festival at a community in Cangzhou, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 5, 2018. (Xinhua/Fu Xinchun)














> Competitors debug a robot during the Roborave Asia 2018 held in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 4, 2018. The two-day competition ended here on Sunday. (Xinhua/Chen Jianli)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Photos taken on February 6, 2017 shows street after earthquake in Hualien. A 6.5-magnitude earthquake jolted waters near Hualien County of Taiwan at 11:50 p.m. Tuesday (Beijing Time), according to the China Earthquake Networks Center (CENC). Two people were killed, and 214 injured in the earthquake. The epicenter was monitored at 24.13 degrees north latitude and 121.71 degrees east longitude, the center said in a statement. The quake struck at a depth of 11 km. Local media reported that some buildings and roads in Hualien were damaged. (Photo/VCG)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Photo taken on Jan. 18, 2018 shows steam locomotive's running at Sandaoling coal mine area in Hami, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. There were altogether 30 plus steam locomotives running in Sandaoling, a key coal mine area in northwest China's Xinjiang, in the late 1990s, but the number has reduced to only 11 nowadays. Responsible for exploiting and carrying coal in the area, the steam locomotives have been outdated due to the development of science and technology, and will be dismantled once break down since no part can be renewed. However, drivers of the machines have devoted nearly their whole life into the work, keeping loving their job and concentrating in accomplishing their mission. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)






> Photo taken on Jan. 19, 2018 shows driver Cheng Zhongyun (L) preparing to work at Sandaoling coal mine area in Hami, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region.






> Photo taken on Jan. 19, 2018 shows stoker Dai Yanjia (L) and driver Cheng Zhongyun resting inside a steam locomotive at Sandaoling coal mine area in Hami, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region.






> Photo taken on Jan. 19, 2018 shows stoker Dai Yanjia adding coals for the steam locomotive at Sandaoling coal mine area in Hami, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A family takes selfies with a Qing dynasty maid-shaped statue at a shopping mall in Shenyang, Liaoning province, on Feb 3, 2018. [Photo/VCG]






> Customers take photos of a three-meter-high statue of Molly, a toy created by Hong Kong designer Kenny Wong, at a shopping mall in Shanghai on Feb 3, 2018. [Photo/VCG]






> Chinese torch bearer Ding Shizhong (C) presents Chinese national flag during the Olympic Torch Relay in Donghae, Gangwon-do province, South Korea, Feb. 6, 2018. The 2018 PyeongChang Olympic Winter Games will kick off here on Feb. 9. (Xinhua/Wang Song)






> Chinese torch bearer Zheng Jie (R) participates in the Olympic Torch Relay in Donghae, Gangwon-do province, South Korea, Feb. 6, 2018. The 2018 PyeongChang Olympic Winter Games will kick off here on Feb. 9. (Xinhua/Wang Song)






> File photo taken in January, 1955 shows Du Suqin (L) and her little sister making new clothes before the Spring Festival in Zhaizi Village of Hancheng Town of Fengrun County in Tangshan City, north China's Hebei Province. New Year goods, an indispensable part for Chinese during the Spring Festival, is believed to be the carrier for luck and fortune in a brand new year. It's not the goods but the process that people prepare the goods with their beloved ones that matters the most. Spring Festival, or better known as Chinese Lunar New Year, is the most important festival for all Chinese, which has a history of more than 4,000 years. It is an occasion for home returning, New Year goods preparing, celebrating, and foremost, family reunion. (Xinhua/Sheng Guo)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinese New Year Parade 2018 by GoToVan, on Flickr

Chinese New Year Parade 2018 by GoToVan, on Flickr

Chinese New Year Parade 2018 by GoToVan, on Flickr

Chinese New Year Parade 2018 by GoToVan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver Chinatown

Chinese New Year Parade 2018 by GoToVan, on Flickr

Chinese New Year Parade 2018 by GoToVan, on Flickr

Chinese New Year Parade 2018 by GoToVan, on Flickr

Chinese New Year Parade 2018 by GoToVan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A dog sits in front of the Asian Art Museum in San Francisco CA, the United States, Feb 18, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]






> People pose for photos with a dog in front of the Asian Art Museum in San Francisco, the United States, Feb 18, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]






> People learn to play drum on the stage at Asian Art Museum in San Francisco, the United States, Feb 18, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]








> Folk artists perform a fire dragon dance during a traditional celebration of Chinese Lunar New Year in the Year of the Dog at Happy Valley in Beijing, February 18, 2018. [Jason Lee/Reuters]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Wu Dajing of China celebrates victory after men's 500m final of short track speed skating at the 2018 PyeongChang Winter Olympic Games at Gangneung Ice Arena, Gangneung, South Korea, Feb. 22, 2018. Wu Dajing claimed gold medal in a time of 0:39.584 and set new world record. (Xinhua/Lan Hongguang)














> Wu Dajing (2nd L) of China competes during men's 500m final of short track speed skating at the 2018 PyeongChang Winter Olympic Games at Gangneung Ice Arena, Gangneung, South Korea, Feb. 22, 2018. Wu Dajing claimed gold medal in a time of 0:39.584 and set new world record. (Xinhua/Lan Hongguang)














> Li Yan (2nd R), head coach of China's short track speed skating team, celebrates after China's Wu Dajing winning men's 500m final of short track speed skating at the 2018 PyeongChang Winter Olympic Games at Gangneung Ice Arena, Gangneung, South Korea, Feb. 22, 2018.














> Folk artists prepare for their stilts performance during the Chinese Lunar New Year holiday at Qinghe Township of Yuncheng City, north China's Shanxi Province, Feb. 21, 2018. The traditional "beast stilts" performance involves two stilt walkers dancing as they wear the outfit resembling men riding a beast. (Xinhua/Li Lujian)














> Folk artists on stilts perform during the Chinese Lunar New Year holiday at Qinghe Township of Yuncheng City, north China's Shanxi Province, Feb. 21, 2018. The traditional "beast stilts" performance involves two stilt walkers dancing as they wear the outfit resembling men riding a beast. (Xinhua/Li Lujian)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A police officer helps a child to get on a train at Yuncheng Railway Station in Yuncheng, north China's Shanxi Province, Feb. 21, 2018. Rising trips have been witnessed on Wednesday, the last day of week-long Chinese Lunar New Year holiday, as people return to work from their hometown. (Xinhua/Bao Dongsheng)














> A railway station staff member directs the passengers at Hengyang Railway Station in Hengyang, central China's Hunan Province, Feb. 21, 2018.














> A railway station staff member reports the information of train services at Hengyang Railway Station in Hengyang, central China's Hunan Province, Feb. 21, 2018.














> A volunteer provides hot water for the passengers at Shugang toll station in Yangzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, Feb. 21, 2018.














> Officials check the documents of passengers at immigration inspection checkpoint of the airport in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 21, 2018.






> Students wear Han clothing for their graduation photos in Pingdingshan, Henan province, June 18, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> Students wear graduation caps and gowns for their graduation photos in Pingdingshan, Henan province, June 18, 2017. [Photo/VCG]






> Students wear wedding dresses for their graduation photos in Pingdingshan, Henan province, June 18, 2017. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Two girls pose for a group photo during a folk custom festival in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 4, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)






> A girl attaches a blessing ribbon on to a tree during a folk custom festival in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 4, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)
































> Young people compete in a wrestling match in Yaocun Village of Jifeng Township in Jishan County of Yuncheng City, north China's Shanxi Province, Feb. 24, 2018. The one who beat six people in a row in wrestling will be rewarded a sheep. More than 200 people participated in the game. (Xinhua/Li Lujian)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> People of Miao ethnic group perform dance with music played by lusheng, a reed-pipe wind instrument, during a traditional folk fair in Rongjiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Feb. 22, 2018, to celebrate the Spring Festival. (Xinhua/Wang Bingzhen)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Miss Chinatown U.S.A. Pageant 2018 by David Yu, on Flickr

Miss Chinatown U.S.A. Pageant 2018 by David Yu, on Flickr

Miss Chinatown U.S.A. Pageant 2018 by David Yu, on Flickr

Miss Chinatown U.S.A. Pageant 2018 by David Yu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Sui Wenjing and Han Cong of China skate during the Figure Skating Gala Exhibition at the Gangneung Ice Arena during the Pyeongchang 2018 Olympic Games, South Korea, Feb 25, 2018. [Photo/IC]








> Ma Long (R) and Xu Xin of China serve during the semifinal against Samuel Walker and Paul Drinkhall of England during the ITTF Team World Cup at the Copper Box Arena in London, Britain on Feb. 24, 2018. Ma and Xu won 3-0 and team China advanced to the final by defeating team England with 3-0 in total. (Xinhua/Tim Ireland)














> Photo shows the Beijing 2022 presentation during the closing ceremony for the 2018 PyeongChang Winter Olympic Games at PyeongChang Olympic Stadium, PyeongChang, South Korea, Feb. 25, 2018. (Xinhua/Bai Xuefei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A pupil carries his new textbooks to the classroom in Hai'an County of Nantong City, east China's Jiangsu Province, Feb. 25, 2018. Students came back to school and got new textbooks to greet the new semester. (Xinhua/Gu Huaxia)














> Pupils of Zunyi culture primary school read the new books they get in Zunyi, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Feb. 25, 2018. Students came back to school and got new textbooks to greet the new semester. (Xinhua)














> Pupils take new textbooks in Wuxi City, east China's Jiangsu Province, Feb. 25, 2018. Students came back to school and got new textbooks to greet the new semester. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)














> Pupils display the new textbooks in Lianyungang, east China's Jiangsu Province, Feb. 25, 2018. Students came back to school and got new textbooks to greet the new semester. (Xinhua/Geng Yuhe)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinese New Year Parade 2018 by David Yu, on Flickr

Chinese New Year Parade 2018 by David Yu, on Flickr

Chinese New Year Parade 2018 by David Yu, on Flickr

Chinese New Year Parade 2018 by David Yu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Equestrian Performers on horseback in an equestrian event in Jiangjiao Village of Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Feb. 25, 2018. (Xinhua/Chogo)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Dancers perform "Long Tassel Drums" during the "Cultures of China, Festival of Spring" gala in Houston, the United States, Feb. 24, 2018. A grand Spring Festival gala was staged in Houston Saturday night for overseas Chinese and Americans to co-celebrate the Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Zhong Jia)






> Dancers perform "The Blossoming Jasmine Flower" during the "Cultures of China, Festival of Spring" gala in Houston Texas, the United States, Feb. 24, 2018.






> Fishermen convey fish at the pier in Shitang Township of Wenling City, east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 25, 2018. Farmers are busy with farm work after the Spring Festival holidays. (Xinhua/Zhou Xuejun)






> Xu Xin, Fan Zhendong, Yu Ziyang, Lin Gaoyuan, Ma Long (From L to R) of China pose with the trophy after the men's team final against Japan at the ITTF Team World Cup at the Copper Box Arena in London, Britain on Feb. 25, 2018. China claimed the title with 3-0. (Xinhua/Stephen Chung)






> Wang Manyu, Liu Shiwen, Ding Ning, Zhu Yuling and Chen Xingtong (From L to R) of China pose with the trophy after the women's team final against Japan at the ITTF Team World Cup in London, Britain on Feb. 25, 2018. China claimed the title with 3-0. (Xinhua/Stephen Chung)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Would-be stars line up to sit the Shanghai Theater Academy's entrance examination today. From February 26 to March 11, a record number of students, 30,929, will be sitting the exam for just 464 places in acting, directing, TV hosting, scriptwriting, dance and stage art. Today, the acting and TV hosting departments started their first round of test. Only one in every 126 applicants will secure a place in the most sought-after department: acting. (Photo: Shine.cn/Dong Jun)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Guo Zongguang, director of the China Cultural Center in New Zealand and Jill Day, deputy mayor of Wellington, are on the first float of the “Happy Chinese New Year” parade in Wellington on Feb 17, 2018. [Photo/Chinaculture.org]
> 
> The hour-long grand “Happy Chinese New Year” parade featured 10 floats and a huge Chinese Culture performance group, melding nearly 400 Eastern and Western performers.
> 
> ...






> Chinese artists from Northeast China’s Heilongjiang province perform on the float during the “Happy Chinese New Year” parade in Wellington on Feb 17, 2018. [Photo/Chinaculture.org]






> Bunian Tu, one of China's most celebrated surviving ancient painting, is on display at the Capital Museum in Beijing, Feb. 27.
> 
> The rarely seen Bunian Tu, one of China's most celebrated surviving ancient painting, went on display on Tuesday in the Capital Museum in Beijing and will be exhibited there for two months.
> 
> ...






> Ancient Tibetan bronze sculptures are on display at the Capital Museum in Beijing, Feb. 27. (Photo by Wang Kaihao/chinadaily.com.cn)






> Chinese singer Teresa Carpio (C) performs during "Cultures of China, Festival of Spring" gala, at the Cal State LA Luckman Theatre in Los Angeles, the United States, Feb. 25, 2018. A Spring Festival gala was staged in here Sunday night for overseas Chinese and Americans to co-celebrate the Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Zhao Hanrong)





> Students of Cultural Primary School of Zunyi City, Southwest China's Guizhou province, rehearse the flag-raising ceremony on Feb 25, 2018. [Photo/VCG]
> As the 2018 Chinese Spring Festival ends, students' winter holiday is also reaching its final stage. Students nationwide are returning to school and preparing for a new term.





> Students of the Primary School Affiliated to University of International Business and Economics in Beijing, participate in flag-raising ceremony on Feb 26, 2018. [Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]





> Students of the Primary School Affiliated to University of International Business and Economics in Beijing salute the national flag on Feb 26, 2018. [Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]





> Students of the Primary School Affiliated to University of International Business and Economics in Beijing read new books in their classroom on Feb 26, 2018. [Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]





> Students of Langxi Experimental Middle School in Xuancheng, East China's Anhui province, carry new books for the new term on Feb 25, 2018. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_Candidates wait outside the Central Academy of Drama before the final exam in Beijing on Feb 26, 2018. [Photo/VCG]_


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A women's dragon lantern team performs dragon lantern dance at Xinhe Village, Tonglu County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 26, 2018. The performance of the dragon lantern, which is connected by bench-like boards, is a traditional way to celebrate the beginning of spring. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)














> Chen Caiping makes lanterns at a workshop in Xianju County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 27, 2018. As the Lantern Festival draws near, the lantern making skill successor Wang Rulan and her daughter-in-law Chen Caiping are busy making lanterns. Lantern making in Xianju has been listed as one of the national intangible cultural heritages in 2006. (Xinhua/Weng Xinyang)














> The 82-year-old Wang Rulan (front) instructs her daughter-in-law to make lanterns at a workshop in Potan ancient town in Xianju County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 27, 2018.














> Children view lanterns at Potan ancient town in Xianju County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 27, 2018.














> China's boxer Zou Shiming (C) receives the certification of Ambassador of Peace and Concordance presented by Mauricio Sulaiman, the President of the World Boxing Council (WBC) in Los Angeles CA, the United States, Feb. 24, 2018. Zou received Award of Honor and the title of Ambassador of Peace and Concordance by WBC here Saturday. (Xinhua/Li Ying)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A candidate practices before sitting the entrance examination of Beijing Film Academy (BFA) in Beijing, the capital of China, Feb. 27, 2018. BFA, the largest film academy in Asia, attracted more than 45,077 applicants from across the country this year, up 18 percent year on year. Only 490 of them will be enrolled. [Photo from Chinanews.com]























> Candidates are waiting to sit the entrance examination of Beijing Film Academy (BFA) in Beijing, the capital of China, Feb. 27, 2018.














> Candidates are waiting to sit the entrance examination of Beijing Film Academy (BFA) in Beijing, the capital of China, Feb. 27, 2018.














> Candidates are waiting to sit the entrance examination of Beijing Film Academy (BFA) in Beijing, the capital of China, Feb. 27, 2018.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A flag handover commemorative badge featuring a skier is displayed at an official store for Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics products in Beijing on Feb 24, 2018. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> A new four-year Olympic cycle kicked off as the Olympic flag was handed to Beijing Mayor Chen Jining at the closing ceremony of the 2018 Pyeongchang Winter Olympics on Sunday.
> 
> To mark the special moment of the flag handover, several officially licensed products were released by the Beijing Organizing Committee for the 2022 Olympics on Sunday, which include badges, stamp folders, shopping bags and noble metal medals.






> A series of products commemorating flag handover for the Beijing 2022 Olympic Games are presented in Beijing. [Photo/VCG]






> A woman holds several Olympic flag handover commemorative products at an official store for Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics products in Beijing on Feb 25, 2018. [Photo/VCG]






> Tourists crowd the Yu Garden, or Yuyuan Garden, on the second day of the Chinese New Year holiday in Shanghai, 17 Feb, 2018. [Photo/IC]






> A teacher applies facial makeup for a primary school student in preparation for a Peking Opera performance at Guangraolu Primary School in Qingdao city, Shandong province. [Photo by Wang Haibin/Asianewsphoto]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Seven Chinese peacekeepers arrive at the Hangzhou Xiaoshan International Airport in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 27, 2018, after conducting a one-year mission in South Sudan.














> Chinese peacekeeper Han Zhuoqi (L) hugs his wife upon his arrival at the Hangzhou Xiaoshan International Airport in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 27, 2018, after conducting a one-year mission in South Sudan. The sixth team of Chinese peacekeeping police to South Sudan, with seven members all selected from Zhejiang, arrived in Hangzhou Tuesday evening. In South Sudan, the police officers fulfilled a variety of tasks in the capital Juba and Wau, including patrols of refugee camps, humanitarian aid and community-based police services. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)














> Chinese peacekeeper Wei Yiyi (R) receives a greeting card from his daughter Wei Zixuan at the Hangzhou Xiaoshan International Airport in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 27, 2018, after conducting a one-year mission in South Sudan.














> Chinese peacekeeper Fan Zhenquan (L) hugs his wife upon his arrival at the Hangzhou Xiaoshan International Airport in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 27, 2018, after conducting a one-year mission in South Sudan.














> Chinese peacekeeper Han Zhuoqi (C) is greeted by his parents upon his arrival at the Hangzhou Xiaoshan International Airport in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 27, 2018, after conducting a one-year mission in South Sudan.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Works of art made by scrap metal, February 27, 2018. Zhou Feng, a Hangzhou-based artist, has been repurposing scrap metal for his works over the past decade. [Photo: Chinanews.com]














> Zhou Feng works with scrap metal to create art pieces, February 27, 2018. The Hangzhou-based artist has been repurposing scrap metal for his works over the past decade. [Photo: Chinanews.com]






> Meng Guanglu (L), member of the 13th National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC) from North China's Tianjin, receives an interview at Beijing South Railway Station upon his arrival in Beijing, capital of China, March 1, 2018, for the First Session of the 13th CPPCC National Committee. [Photo/Xinhua]














> Two candidates pose for a photo prior to the entrance examination of Beijing Film Academy (BFA) in Beijing, the capital of China, Feb. 27, 2018. BFA, the largest film academy in Asia, attracted more than 45,077 applicants from across the country this year, up 18 percent year on year. Only 490 of them will be enrolled. [Photo from Chinanews.com]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> The first policewomen unit on motorcycles in Central China’s Henan province has patrolled in Luohe city, Central China’s Henan province, since Feb 24.
> 
> The average height of the officers was 170 cm. They were selected through strict procedures, the police said.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> After returning from a UN peacekeeping mission in Liberia that began last March, a peacekeeper reunites with her family at an airport in Nanning, South China’s Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, March 1. [Photo/VCG]






> Hakka villagers carrying a golden statue of the ancient Chinese general Guan Yu dash through waterlogged fields during a mud-splattered celebration to "awaken" the farmland for the coming spring in Juhe village, Tongfang town, Changting county, East China's Fujian province, Feb 27. [Photo/IC]






> A pedestrian finds a convenient way to carry his pet in Haikou, Hainan province, Feb 24. [QIAN HAN/FOR CHINA DAILY]






> Villagers set off firecrackers to blast the "whiskers" off a Buddha statue carried by four men to repel evil spirits and bad luck during the Lunar New Year celebration in Yanfeng village, Quanzhou city, Fujian province, Feb 26. [Photo/IC]






> Spectators take a peek at the stage during a folk performance at Shexian county, Handan city, North China’s Hebei province, Feb 28. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> People experience lantern making at the Lantern Festival in Vancouver, Canada, March 2, 2018. The Lantern Festival is hosted by Sun Yat-Sen Chinese Garden in Vancouver's Chinatown. (Xinhua/Liang Sen)














> Children perform lion dance to celebrate the Lantern Festival at a kindergarten in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, March 2, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhang Duan)














> Residents dance during a celebration of the Lantern Festival in Puxing Township of Emeishan, southwest China's Sichuan Province, March 2, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhang Fan)














> Residents perform during a celebration of the Lantern Festival in Emeishan, southwest China's Sichuan Province, March 2, 2018. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)














> Visitors watch the slips hanging on the wishing tree at the Lantern Festival in Vancouver, Canada, March 2, 2018. The Lantern Festival is hosted by Sun Yat-Sen Chinese Garden in Vancouver's Chinatown. (Xinhua/Liang Sen)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinese colors in Summer Palace, Beijing, China by Fabrizio Giordano, on Flickr

China by Jérémy, on Flickr

A hawker with balloons crosses a busy street in Chengdu China by Siegfried Martin, on Flickr

Chinese Chess by Rachel Gouk, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Night Market in Kaifeng by dagg2008, on Flickr

Night Market in Kaifeng by dagg2008, on Flickr

Night Market in Kaifeng by dagg2008, on Flickr

At the museum by dagg2008, on Flickr

Chinese new year 2014, Flushing, NYC by dagg2008, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Deputies to the 13th National People's Congress (NPC) walk to the Great Hall of the People for the opening meeting of the first session of the 13th NPC in Beijing, capital of China, March 5, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Gang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Peking opera performer Ge Shanshan, in traditional opera clothing, demonstrates stage movements for female construction workers on their experience visit to the Mei Lanfang Theatre in Beijing, capital of China, March 6, 2018. Beijing's Mei Lanfang Theatre on Tuesday invited more than 100 local female construction workers for hands-on Peking opera experience ahead of the International Women's Day, which is to be observed on March 8. (Xinhua/Jin Liangkuai)














> A woman takes care of Chinese yew tree saplings at a greenhouse in Zhen'an County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, March 5, 2018. Monday marks the day of "Jingzhe", literally meaning the awakening of insects, which is the third one of the 24 solar terms on Chinese Lunar Calendar. With the temperature rising, farmers are busy with their farm work. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)














> A press conference on innovation and improvement of macro-economic control and promotion of high quality development for the first session of the 13th National People's Congress is held in Beijing, capital of China, March 6, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Zongyou)














> Wu Haiyan (R) of China vies with Lisa De Vanna of Australia during the Group A last round match at the 2018 Algarve Cup women's soccer tournament in Albufeira, Portugal, March 5, 2018. China lost 0-2.(Xinhua/Zhang Liyun)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Li Youtu chats with his friends after morning exercise in Wentang Township of Yichun City, east China's Jiangxi Province, Feb. 28, 2018. Wentang Township has a name for scenic Mingyue Mountain and selenium-rich hot spring. In 2016, Li Youtu and his wife Liang Aizhu from Shanghai paid a visit here, who had been looking for a livable and beautiful place to spend their retirement life. In June of 2017, they returned to the township and bought an small apartment to settle down. In recent years, among some 8,000 new households in Wentang, more than half of them are the elderly who moved to the small town to live in retirement. (Xinhua/Peng Zhaozhi)














> Li Youtu, Liang Aizhu and their granddaughter who spend her vocations here enjoy a foot bath beside a hot spring in Wentang Township of Yichun City, east China's Jiangxi Province, Feb. 28, 2018.














> Li Youtu and his granddaughter who spend her vocations here watch TV at home in Wentang Township of Yichun City, east China's Jiangxi Province, Feb. 28, 2018.














> A worker makes traditional hollow noodles at a noodle-making company in Suiyang county of southwest China's Guizhou Province, March 6, 2018. Under a market-oriented production mode, Suiyang's traditional hollow noodle has been turned into a profitable business that helps increase local employment rate and personal income. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)














> A worker demonstrates boiled hollow noodles at a noodle-making company in Suiyang county of southwest China's Guizhou Province, March 6, 2018.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> President Xi Jinping joins deputies from the Inner Mongolia autonomous region for a group discussion of the Government Work Report at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing on Monday. [Photo/Xinhua]














> President Xi Jinping joins deputies from the Inner Mongolia autonomous region for a group discussion of the Government Work Report at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing on Monday. [Photo/Xinhua]








> Journalists interview NPC deputies ahead of the opening of the first session of the 13th National People's Congress (NPC) in Beijing on March 5, 2018. [Photo: China Plus]






> Photographers wait outside the Great Hall of the People in Beijing for the opening of the first session of the 13th National People's Congress on Monday. [Photo: China Plus]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Female construction workers present dresses during a fashion show to celebrate the upcoming International Women's Day at a construction site in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, March 6, 2018. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)














> Combo photo taken on March 6, 2018 shows the portrait of the construction worker Li Xiaoling wearing uniform at a construction site in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province (L) and presenting a dress during a fashion show which was held to celebrate the upcoming International Women's Day in Xi'an. (Xinhua)























> Female construction workers presents a dress during a fashion show to celebrate the upcoming International Women's Day at a construction site in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, March 6, 2018. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)














> Combo photo taken on March 6, 2018 shows the portrait of the construction worker Qin Weiping wearing uniform at the construction site in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province (L) and presenting a dress during a fashion show which was held to celebrate the upcoming International Women's Day in Xi'an. (Xinhua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Children draw pictures of their mothers under the guidance of a volunteer during an activity ahead of the International Women's Day at Chaoyanglou kindergarten in Zhenjiang City, east China's Jiangsu Province, March 6, 2018. (Xinhua/Shi Yucheng)






> A child gives her drawing to her mother during an activity ahead of the International Women's Day at Chaoyanglou kindergarten in Zhenjiang City, east China's Jiangsu Province, March 6, 2018. (Xinhua/Shi Yucheng)






> Children show their drawings depicting their mothers during an activity ahead of the International Women's Day at Chaoyanglou kindergarten in Zhenjiang City, east China's Jiangsu Province, March 6, 2018. (Xinhua/Shi Yucheng)






> A child puts on makeup on her mother during an activity ahead of the International Women's Day at Lidu community in Nantong City, east China's Jiangsu Province, March 6, 2018. (Xinhua/Xu Peiqin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Specialist restore cultural relics at Shaanxi Provincial History Museum in Xi'an city, the capital of Northwest China's Shaanxi province, March 6, 2018. The museum has many studios where repairs to bronzeware, paintings, porcelains and other relics are carried out, making it look like a big hospital. [Photo/China News Service]






> Artists from Henan Yuju Opera Theater show poses of Yuju Opera to Russian audience at China Cultural Center in Moscow, Russia, on March 5, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]








> An actress helps a Russian man do make-up at China Cultural Center in Moscow, Russia, on March 5, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A total of 60 "little calligraphers", wearing traditional Chinese costumes, sit on the ground and write the Chinese character for "spring", as well as spring-themed idioms and poetry, to express best wishes for the season. The Chinese calligraphy writing contest was held at Dalian Library in Dalian city, Liaoning province on March 3. [Photo/VCG]














> A Russian boy writes the Chinese character for "spring" during a contest in Dalian city, Liaoning province, on March 3, 2018. [Photo VCG]














> A mother holds her premature baby at Shanxi Province Children's Hospital in Taiyuan City, North China's Shanxi Province. Ji Yong, a doctor at the hospital, said the baby had the lowest gestational age of any baby born in Taiyuan city. The premature baby, born on Nov. 17 at 24 weeks, weighed 790 grams. Doctors said the baby is now in good health and weighs 3.3 kilograms. (Photo: China News Service/Wei Liang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Farmer He Yong shows his handcrafted wooden bicycle at a village in Kongtong District, Pingliang City, Northwest China's Gansu Province. It took him more than two months to finish the creation without using a single nail or an iron chain. The same size as an ordinary bike, the wooden two-wheeler is strong enough to support a 100 kg man. (Photo: China News Service/Zheng Bing)








> Staff members at a bus company check coins and notes provided as payment by passengers in Liuzhou City, Southwest China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, March 6, 2018. The bus company's 52 female employees count coins and notes in hundreds of bags every day. As mobile payment becomes an increasingly popular method of paying a bus fare, the workload of staff members is expected to reduce. (Photo/VCG)














> Qiaojin Shuangmei embroiders at an embroidery cooperative in Yi Autonomous County of Mabian, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Feb. 26, 2018. Qiaojin Shuangmei, a deputy to China's 13th National People's Congress (NPC), comes from Yi Autonomous County of Mabian in southwest China's Sichuan Province. Famed for her outstanding needlework at the age of 18, Qiaojin Shuangmei has devoted most of her time to protect and pass on the embroidery of ethnic minority group Yi, which is a national intangible cultural heritage. Her biggest dream is to help Yi women get rid of poverty with exquisite traditional embroidery. In 2015, she created the first embroidery cooperative in Mabian with other four women who together led local women to make hand-embroidered craftworks and clothes. So far, the cooperative has succeeded in recruiting 168 embroiderers, each of whom can annually earn more than 8,000 yuan (about 1,261 US dollars) with their craftswomanship. While running the cooperative, Qiaojin is also engaging in Yi embroidery lessons at local elementary schools. As a newly-elected deputy to China's top legislature National People's Congress, Qiaojin came to this year's NPC with a proposal to promote Yi embroidery and focus on the training of excellent embroiderers in the hope of better preservation and development of the inheritance. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Models present Chinese wedding dresses during the Hong Kong Wedding and Overseas Wedding Expo 2018 in Hong Kong, south China, March 11, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Peng)




​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> China's manned submersible Shenhai Yongshi was open to the public at an event on popular science in Sanya, Hainan province, on March 11, 2018. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> The event, held by the Institute of Deep-sea Science and Engineering of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, offers a close encounter with the submersible and allows the public to see China's latest equipment for research in the deep sea.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by jung-ming wang, on Flickr

U-Theatre/優人神鼓(03/16 於衛武營) by jung-ming wang, on Flickr

What a wonderful night! by jung-ming wang, on Flickr

 China - Beijing - Dōnghuámén Night Market  by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Yangtze River - Shibaozhai Portrait by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> 03.13.2018...Tiger keeper Wang Xinyu cares for Bao Li, a one-month-old abandoned tiger cub which lives at the Strange Slope Northeast Tiger Park in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province.
> 
> A little tiger usually needs to be nurtured by his mother until about age three, but Wang is taking care of Bao Li. It is demanding work to feed a hungry tiger sheep's milk every two hours. Wang keeps track of the cub's weight and temperature and takes notes on the cub's development. With Wang's help, the tiger cub is healthy and strong.






> NPC deputy Li Ling plays with her students at Li Ling Hope Primary School in Zhoukou, Henan province. PROVIDED TO CHINA DAILY
> As a newly elected deputy to the 13th National People's Congress, Li Ling from Henan province is working to represent rural education and kids living in less-developed areas.
> 
> As the principal of Li Ling Hope Primary School in Dongxin district in Zhoukou, Li suggested that the government should invest more in rural areas to strengthen local education and attract talented people.
> ...








> A view of an automated bookstore in Beijing International Book Mall in Beijing, March 12, 2018. Similar to Amazon Go, the bookstore is the first in Beijing to allow customers to purchase books without using a cashier or checkout station. Customers can scan their face to enter the 24-hour bookstore, choose books, scan the code to pay and leave as they like. Hundreds of customers have visited the bookstore since it opened on Jan. 12. Owner Mu Bei says 20 more such automated bookstores are planned for university campuses and office buildings this year. (Photo: China News Service/Li Xuefeng)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_Models showcase traditional Chinese-style wedding dresses at the 2017 Miss Tourism Cultural World China Final in Changsha, Central China's Hunan province, Dec 24, 2017. Over 30 contestants from all across the country took part in the event and displayed a series of costumes, including traditional Chinese wedding dresses, bikinis and Western evening gowns. [Photo/Chinanews.com]_


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hong Kong 12 by - Raphaël Melloul -, on Flickr

Hong Kong Tramways by Marc Rauw, on Flickr

Silver Star | 銀星 by Tommy Yeung, on Flickr

Shanghai. by Holger Schinköthe, on Flickr

Garküche in Shanghai by Hans-Peter Hein, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Fan Zhendong of China serves during the men's singles final match against Hugo Calderano of Brazil at ITTF World Tour Platinum, Qatar Open in the Qatari capital Doha on March 11, 2018. Fan Zhendong won 4-0. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Zhang Jiaqi of China consults with her coach on her way to winning the women's 10m platform at the FINA Diving World Series at the Water Cube in Beijing on Sunday 11 March 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Li Yimeng checks the food plan for tigers at the Changchun Zoo and Botanical Garden in Changchun City, the capital of Northeast China's Jilin Province. The 27-year-old postgraduate student in veterinary science at Jilin University is responsible for looking after seven tigers and one lion, task that including preparing food and cleaning their dens. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yao)






> Keeper Li Yimeng observes a tiger at the Changchun Zoo and Botanical Garden in Changchun City, the capital of Northeast China's Jilin Province.






> Farmers work in the fields at Lianhuaba Village of Xuan'en County, central China's Hubei Province, March 13, 2018. Farmers are busy with their work in the early spring. (Xinhua/Song Wen)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Couples take part in a collective wedding ceremony in a style of the Han ethic group at a park in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, March 25, 2018. A total of 37 couples attended the wedding on Sunday. (Xinhua/Zhang Duan)























> Local people perform a dance drama featuring tea culture in a tea garden at Longtou Village of Pingli County in Ankang City, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, March 25, 2018. The drama shows the scenes of ballad singing, tea leaves picking and tea making process. Spring is the season for tea harvest. (Xinhua/Wang Ping)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> People take photos of a soldier standing guard at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing, March 16, during the annual "two sessions" period. [Photo/IC]






> A baby cries while having his hair cut in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on March 18. Chinese do not cut their hair in the first lunar month, but get haircuts starting at the Longtaitou Festival, which falls on the second day of the second lunar month every year. [Photo/IC]






> People sleep at a shopping mall during a contest for "best sleeper" in Taiyuan, Shanxi province, on March 18. [Photo/IC]






> People catch fish in a muddy field in Liancheng county, Fujian province, on March 18. [Photo/IC]






> Teachers at the China Academy of Art review paintings drawn by candidates for the college entrance exam at a stadium in the school at Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, on March 19. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Orange County's Pacific Symphony Chinese Lantern Festival 3.4.18 1 by Marcie Gonzalez, on Flickr

Baby_Girl_Forest_Park_Beijing_2017 by RK Sikder, on Flickr

Global Day 2018 by ursulinedallas, on Flickr

oma by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Children stand eggs on end at a kindergarten in Handan, Hebei province, on March 21, which was chun fen, or the spring equinox. [Photo/IC]






> Students at a primary school in Wuhan, Hubei province wear pajamas, as the school called for more attention to be paid to students' sleep quality on March 21, or World Sleep Day. [Photo/IC]






> China loses to Wales 0-6(Ouch!) in the China Cup International Football Championship match in Nanning, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, March 22, 2018. [Photo/VCG]






> Pilgrims hike past the holy mountain of Nangkaba. It takes about a week to walk the last 400 kilometers, the final leg of their holy journey to Lhasa. [Photo by Hu Guoqing/photoint.net]






> Darts player Yu Yu'en competes in the invitational tournament, March 21, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> The Hong Kong Darts Association was set up March 21 to attract more people to the sport and provide a platform for local players.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Technicians on Chinese research vessel Kexue, or "Science" translated literally, lower the TV grab bucket into the sea for taking rock and sediment samples at the Magellan Seamounts in the West Pacific on March 27, 2018. The vessel left the eastern city of Qingdao on March 10 on an expedition to the seamounts. With 80 people on board, the vessel is expected to return in late April. The Magellan chain consists of more than 10 large tablemounts. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Technicians on Chinese research vessel Kexue, or "Science", watch the screen to control a TV grab bucket to take rock and sediment samples on the Magellan Seamounts in the West Pacific. The bucket, developed in China, can reach a depth of 6,000 meters underwater. [Photo/Xinhua]










> China's first "car vending machine" is pictured in Guangzhou, South China's Guangdong province, on March 26, 2018. [Photo/IC]
> China's first unstaffed "car vending machine" was unveiled in South China's Guangzhou on Monday.
> 
> The multi-story facility was launched by China's e-commerce giant Alibaba and US car maker Ford. The steel building, located in the Baiyun district, covers nearly 1,000 square meters and holds up to 42 vehicles, including the Ford New Mondeo, Explorer SUV and Mustang.
> ...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China 2018 by [email protected], on Flickr

Random China by dagg2008, on Flickr

China 2018 by [email protected], on Flickr

China 2018 by [email protected], on Flickr

China by DIGITALHARDCORE, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Spring flower romance in Chinese dramas By Zhang Xingjian | chinadaily.com.cn *



_A scene from the costume drama Ruyi's Royal Love in the Palace.[Photo/Mtime] 


A scene from the fantasy film Once Upon a Time. [Photo/Mtime]


A scene from the costume drama Eternal Love. [Photo/Mtime]


A scene from the costume drama Eternal Love. [Photo/Mtime]


A scene from the costume drama General and I.[Photo/Mtime]


A scene from the costume drama The Princess Wei Yang.[Photo/Mtime]


A scene from the costume drama Agent Princess_.[Photo/Mtime]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Xia Tianni checks old books on a shelf at a library in Shandong Normal University in Jinan, East China's Shandong province, March 29, 2018. Xia majored in identification and restoration of cultural relics. Since graduating in 2016, she became responsible for old book restoration in the library and has mended more than 300 old books. [Photo/IC]






> Xia looks at a worn-out old book. The books she restores mainly date from the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911) and the Republic of China era (1912 - 1949). [Photo/IC]






> Xia mends an old book. She said modern technology cannot replace some old-fashioned restoration skills. [Photo/IC]






> Photo taken on March 30, 2018 shows the unmanned submersible "Hailong 11000" on the Chinese research vessel Dayang Yihao (Ocean No 1) in the western Pacific Ocean. The unmanned submersible "Hailong 11000" completed its first sea test in the western Pacific Ocean Friday. The submersible entered the 410-meter-deep sea area from the Chinese research vessel Dayang Yihao (Ocean No 1) at 4:45 pm. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Photo taken on March 30, 2018 shows the unmanned submersible "Hailong 11000" being put into the sea in the western Pacific Ocean. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A departure ceremony of China-Europe freight train service for cross-border e-commerce is held at Yangpu Station in Shanghai, east China, March 30, 2018. The train left Shanghai for Moscow in Russia on Friday. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)






> Two new footbridges are put into use at Suzhou Industrial Zone in Suzhou City, East China's Jiangsu Province. The two bridges, about 250 meters long, feature a unique design and are said to the first of its kind to make use of deformed steel for space structure. The bridges are both functional, improving the access to buildings for pedestrians, and beautiful landscapes with decorative purposes. (Photo/IC)























> In these photos handed out by the Chinese Academy of Sciences, researchers hold Huntington's disease pig models at a laboratory in Guangzhou, south China's Guangdong Province, March 28, 2018. A Chinese team of scientists has established a pig model of Huntington's disease (HD), an inherited neurodegenerative disease, using genetic engineering technology. In a study published in "Cell" on Thursday, researchers anticipated that the pigs could be a practical way to test treatments for HD, which is caused by a gene encoding a toxic protein that causes brain cells to die. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A group of women work in the Luxi tea fields in Jingde county of East China's Anhui province, March 30, 2018. [Photo by Zhu Lixin/China Daily]








> A new metro line with driverless trains is tested in Shanghai on Saturday. [Photo/chinanews.com]
> SHANGHAI - A new metro line with driverless trains was tested in Shanghai on Saturday.
> 
> Stretching 6.7 km, the Automated People Mover (APM) system on the Pujiang Line links Huizhen Road and Shendu Highway Station, where passengers can transfer to line 8. It has six stations.
> ...






> Gao Chengyong, who killed 11 female victims in Baiyin and Baotou in the Inner Mongolia autonomous region between May 1988 and February 2002, is given the death penalty at the Baiyin Intermediate People's Court in Gansu province on March 30, 2018. [Photo/IC]
> 
> A serial killer dubbed China's "Jack the Ripper" was sentenced to death on Friday for murdering 10 women and an 8-year-old girl over a period of 14 years in northern China.






> A court police vehicle carrying Gao Chengyong, 53, is driven to prison. He was given the death penalty at the Baiyin Intermediate People's Court in Gansu province on Friday morning－about 30 years after he committed the first killing－for multiple charges of homicide, rape, robbery and mutilation of corpses.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A group of children join a learning tour to experience tea-picking in Meitan County of Zunyi, southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)























> Dong people take part in a wrestling competition in Kengdong Village, Qiandongnan of southwest China's Guizhou Province, March 31, 2018. A traditional Wrestling Festival was held here on Saturday, in which people from more than ten ethnic minorities took part. (Xinhua/Yang Daifu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Kurt Wüthrich, a Nobel Chemistry laureate, is among six foreigners to receive permanent residence (PR) identity cards from the Division of Exit and Entry Administration of Shanghai Public Security Bureau, April 2, 2018. The six foreigners included top scientists and leading researchers. (Photo: China News Service/Yin Liqin)














> A train runs through a field of flowers near the Juyongguan Pass of the Great Wall in Beijing, capital of China, April 1, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Zhongsheng)








> People fly kites at the scenic spot of the Crescent Spring, a crescent-shaped lake surrounded by deserts at the foot of the Mingsha Hill, in Dunhuang, Northwest China's Gansu province, March 31, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Full-figured women wearing traditional costumes from the Tang Dynasty pose for pictures at West Lake in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, March 31, 2018. [Photo/IC]
> 
> On Saturday, several women wearing traditional costumes strolled along West Lake in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province. Each model weighs over 75kg and drew great attention from tourists.
> 
> Unlike the expectations of modern society, full-figured women were more fashionable during the Tang Dynasty (618-907). Women dressed much like the figures in the artistic masterpiece Beauties Wearing Flowers, so these models offered tourists a closer look at traditional costumes and fashion in the Tang Dynasty.






> Carving master Liu Jun works on a peach pit carving in his studio in Zoucheng, East China's Shandong province, April 1, 2018. [Photo/VCG]








> Some of Liu Jun's carvings are displayed in his studio in Zoucheng, East China's Shandong province, April 1, 2018. [Photo/VCG]
> Carving master Liu Jun from East China's Shandong province is known for his exquisite creations on peach pits. After studying oil painting at university, Liu also learned the skills of jade-carving and stone-carving to form a unique style of his own. He has completed over 400 peach pit carvings in the past 10 years.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_04.28.2018.......The annual Shanghai Theatre Academy’s art exam officially kicked off. The first group of test & performances took the lead for candidates. (China News Agency reporter Yin Liqin)_


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China 2018 by [email protected], on Flickr

China 2018 by [email protected], on Flickr

China 2018 by [email protected], on Flickr

China 2018 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_A ship exclusively used for sea burial set off on its maiden mission in the northern port city of Tianjin on Monday.

The ship named Guobin 9, or National Guest 9, is the first one in the country that has been used for such purposes, and it will take up all sea burial services in Beijing.

Starting April 2, the ship will sail between April and October every year and carry out sea burial services two days every week, each day taking two trips.

The ship made two trips on the first mission, with a total crew of 380 to scatter the cremated remains of 62 into the sea.

Guobin 9 has two decks. The lower one carries 168 seats while the upper one has four booths, and it can take over 220 passengers on one mission. People with mobility difficulties can watch the burial ceremony live on televisions in the booths.

Compared with other ships previously used for sea burial, the Guobin 9 is tailored for the service. It has larger space, wider decks and more toilets, according to Wang Dedong, head of the city’s funeral services center._


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A herd of milu deer wait to be set free in the wetland around Poyang Lake in East China's Jiangxi province, April 3, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]
> NANCHANG -- China Tuesday released 47 rare milu deer into the wild in the wetland around Poyang Lake to improve biodiversity and protect the ecosystem of the country's largest freshwater lake.
> 
> This was the first release of milu deer into the wild in region in east China's Jiangxi Province where the species disappeared around 1,000 years ago.






> Zhu Qingling sits among the thousands of accessories in her store. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> Zhu Qingling owns a 300-square-meter store at the Yiwu Small Commodities Market in Yiwu, a small county-level city in Zhejiang province that’s home to the world's largest wholesale market for small consumer goods. Though her store is not large, it displays more than 80,000 types of handmade accessories.
> 
> In 2005, Zhu began to produce accessories for overseas markets, especially Europe and the United States. After several years of effort, she found success. Her plant now supplies some of the best-selling accessories on Taobao, the consumer e-commerce platform under Alibaba Group Holding, and has an annual turnover of 20 million yuan ($3.18 million)










> Technicians inspect and maintain the Zhicheng Yangtze River Bridge, a road-rail truss bridge across the Yangtze River in Zhicheng, Hubei Province, April 3, 2018. The bridge, 1,742.3 meters long, is the third road-rail crossing on the Yangtze River. Workers need to climb 50 meters high every day for routine maintenance. (Photo: China news Service/Liu Kang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Chinese actor Zhang Tong takes part in the 31st Flying Apsaras Awards, the top honor of China's TV industry, held in Ningbo city, East China's Zhejiang province on April 3. [Photo/VCG]






> Chinese actress Sun Li takes part in the 31st Flying Apsaras Awards, the top honor of China's TV industry, held in Ningbo city, East China's Zhejiang province on April 3. [Photo/VCG]






> Chinese actress Liu Tao takes part in the 31st Flying Apsaras Awards, the top honor of China's TV industry, held in Ningbo city, East China's Zhejiang province on April 3. [Photo/VCG]






> Chinese actress Yin Tao takes part in the 31st Flying Apsaras Awards, the top honor of China's TV industry, held in Ningbo city, East China's Zhejiang province on April 3. [Photo/VCG]






> Chinese TV host Dong Qing takes part in the 31st Flying Apsaras Awards, the top honor of China's TV industry, held in Ningbo city, East China's Zhejiang province on April 3. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Tamaki Matsuoka (C), a former primary school teacher in Japan, donates materials she collected while interviewing survivors and victimizers in the 1937 Nanjing Massacre to the Memorial Hall of the Victims in Nanjing Massacre by Japanese Invaders, in Nanjing, Jiangsu Province, April 4, 2018. In the 30 years after her visit to Nanjing in 1988, Matsuoka interviewed hundreds of survivors and World War II veterans. Based on their testimonies, Matsuoka wrote books and produced documentaries to convey the historical truth.(Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)






> A little girl runs through windmills at a park in Liuzhou City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, April 4, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Hanchi)






> A farmer ploughs the field at Mafeng Village of Hezhou City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, April 4, 2018. (Xinhua/Liao Zuping)






> Firefighters take part in an emergency drill at the Potala Palace in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, April 2, 2018. (Xinhua/Jigme Dorgi)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Traffic police officers ride on their new motorcycles in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, April 3, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)






> A man reads ritual oration on the ceremony in memory of Zhang Qian, in Chenggu County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, April 3, 2018. Zhang Qian, a royal emissary in China's Han Dynasty (202 B.C.-220 A.D.), traveled westward on a mission of peace and opened an overland route linking the East and the West, a daring undertaking which came to be known as Zhang Qian's journey to the Western regions. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)






> Children read on the ceremony in memory of Zhang Qian, in Chenggu County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, April 3, 2018.






> People perform on the ceremony in memory of Zhang Qian, in Chenggu County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, April 3, 2018.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China 2018 by [email protected], on Flickr

China 2018 by [email protected], on Flickr

China 2018 by [email protected], on Flickr

China 2018 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> People have been treated to various kinds of meat and vegetables at a promotional event at a hotpot restaurant in Yunnan's provincial capital, Kunming, April 6, 2018. The food has been cooked in a 3 meters diameter pot. [Photo: Chinanews.com]














> Lightning flashes were seen in the sky over Chongqing on April 5, 2018. The stunning sight that lit the sky was captured during a storm. A thunder storm began in the morning and lasted for over 5 hours on Thursday, which marked Qingming, or Tomb Sweeping Day. It is a time for Chinese people to mourn the dead and worship their ancestors by visiting tombs and making offerings. [Photo: VCG]














> The first direct flight between China and Panama, Air China flight CA885, arrives at Tocumen International Airport in Panama City on Thursday, April 5, 2018. China and Panama established diplomatic relations with the signing of a joint communique on June 13, 2017, when the two countries agreed to formally recognize each other and establish relations at the ambassador level. [Photo: Chinanews.com]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A senior citizen presents flowers in front of a monument at the Geleshan cemetery of martyrs in Chongqing, southwest China, April 6, 2018, on the occasion of the Qingming Festival. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)






> A little girl pays homage in front of a monument at the Geleshan cemetery of martyrs in Chongqing, southwest China, April 6, 2018, on the occasion of the Qingming Festival. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)






> Residents play diabolo during the Qingming Festival holiday at Guanque Tower in Yongji City, north China's Shanxi Province, April 7, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Xiangdong)






> People are seen at a bookstore in east China's Shanghai, April 6, 2018. Many people choose to spend their Qingming Festival holiday at bookstore. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)






> People learn painting at a bookstore in east China's Shanghai, April 6, 2018. Many people choose to spend their Qingming Festival holiday at bookstore. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

Yellow Fever said:


>


Beautiful photo! I mean, they're all beautiful, but this one is... wow


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_Thousands who were born in April 1988 were invited to a feast held in a scenic zone of Sanya to celebrate the 30th anniversary of Hainan’s becoming a province and a special economic zone on April 2, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



In the Miao people’s tradition, passing wine from one jar higher to another one lower, then to a guest’s bowl is a high-level courtesy. [Photo/VCG]



Feast attendants cheer at the celebration in Sanya, South China’s Hainan province, on April 2, 2018. [Photo/VCG]





An ARJ21-700 aircraft is in a test flight with crosswind speeds of over 30 knots (55 kph) at the Keflavik Airport in Iceland, March 26, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]

XI'AN -- China's first homegrown regional jetliner, the ARJ21-700, has completed a crosswind flight test.

An ARJ21-700 aircraft landed at around 3 pm Sunday at Yanliang airport in Xi'an, Shaanxi Province, after a 41-day trip to Iceland, according to the Shanghai-based Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC), its producer.

Test pilots performed six pairs of takeoffs and landings with crosswind speeds of over 30 knots (55 kph) at the Keflavik Airport in Iceland, where two intersecting runways generate a suitable crosswind test environment.

It is important for an aircraft type to counter winds from the side, as strong crosswinds may affect its takeoffs and landings.

ARJ21-700 is a jet with 78 to 90 seats and a range of up to 3,700 km. It acquired aircraft type certificate in December 2014, and completed its maiden flight in June 2016.

Mass production started in September 2017, and to date, more than 450 orders have been received from 21 clients._


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> French Member of Parliament Buon-Huong Tan (L) attends a ceremony to mark the 100th anniversary of World War I and also pay tribute to Chinese laborers in the war at the Nolette Chinese Cemetery, Noyelles-sur-Mer, France, April 8, 2018. The cemetery is the largest Chinese cemetery in Europe. Below the cemetery lays the remains of hundreds of Chinese laborers who died in World War I. Participants from China, France and the UK joined overseas Chinese in the ceremony. (Photo: China News Service/Long Jianwu)















> Local Chinese attend an Overseas Worship Ceremony for Yellow Emperor in San Francisco, the United States, on April 8, 2018. Overseas Chinese in western United States staged a grand ceremony Sunday in downtown San Francisco to pay their homage to Yellow Emperor, who is regarded as one of the common ancestors for all Chinese. (Xinhua/Wu Xiaoling)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Photo taken on April 7, 2018 shows a passage to the main venue for Boao Forum for Asia (BFA) in Boao Town, South China's Hainan province. The Boao Forum for Asia annual conference will last from April 8 to April 11. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Volunteers pose for a photo in the venue for Boao Forum for Asia (BFA) in Boao Town, South China's Hainan province, April 7, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Workers celebrate the holing-through at the construction site of the Galashan Tunnel in Lhasa, Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, April 7, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]








> A China Customs officer shows ivory products hidden in chocolate, found in a passenger's luggage, at the Baiyun International Airport in Guangzhou City, South China's Guangdong Province. The passenger admitted smuggling ivory coated in chocolate. About 1,400 grams of ivory products,340 grams of antelope's horns and 3,530 grams of sperm whale's teeth have been seized by China Customs in Guangzhou recently. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Xuanzhi)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> President Xi Jinping (L front), also general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, talks with agricultural experts at Nanfan Scientific and Research Breeding Base in Sanya, South China's Hainan province, April 12, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Students take part in physical exercise at the playground of a primary school in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, on April 9 2018. [Photo/VCG]






> A crowd of visitors from home and abroad admire the terra cotta warriors at Emperor Qinshihuang's Mausoleum Site Museum in Xian, Shaanxi province, on April 6, 2018. [Photo/VCG]






> A visitor holds an umbrella for a stone lion at Emei mountain in Sichuan province on April 6, after a heavy snow blanketed the scenic spot. [Photo/IC]






> A crow was caught on camera plucking fur from a giant panda for its nest at the Beijng Zoo on April 9. In the pictures circulated online, the crow could be clearly seen flying back and forth from the panda's rear end to its nest on a nearby tree. Netizens dubbed the nest ”Hermes” for its “luxury furnishings”. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> President Xi Jinping (4th R), also general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, learns details of underwater glider "Haiyi" and deep-sea lander "Tianya" at the Institute of Deep-sea Science and Engineering of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, in Sanya, South China's Hainan province, April 12, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Austrian President Alexander Van der Bellen and Chancellor Sebastian Kurz are among a delegation to visit Qingcheng Mountain, a famous Taoism mountain, in Southwest China's Sichuan Province, April 12, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/An Yuan)






> An aerial photo taken April 10 shows the south main bridge tower of the Qingshan Yangtze River Bridge, the 11th over the river, in Wuhan, Hubei province. The main structure of the 271.5-meter-high bridge tower, the world's tallest A-shaped bridge tower, was finished on Tuesday. [Xiao Yijiu/Xinhua]






> Prisoners talk with employment officers at a job fair in a prison in Shaoguan, Guangdong province, April 10, 2018. [Photo/IC]
> 
> Seeking jobs is not the exclusive domain of graduating students or laid-off workers — it's also an essential activity for people behind bars to reenter society.
> 
> ...






> Employers gives a job contract to prisoners at the job fair. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A skills competition for detector dogs in Qingdao City, East China's Province, April 13, 2018. Six detector dogs participated the contest of Shandong Inspection and Quarantine Bureau, which also served to promote public awareness of biological safety. China is one of few countries to use detector dogs to find items that could bring pests or diseases. (Photo: China News Service/Hu Yaojie)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC06672 by dm4379, on Flickr

_MG_6218 by dm4379, on Flickr

DSC06605 by dm4379, on Flickr

_MG_0842 by dm4379, on Flickr

FC4A6758s by dm4379, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Pupils learn to draw batik pictures at Chengguan No. 1 Primary School in Danzhai County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, April 13, 2018. Interest classes are designed to enrich the school life of pupils here. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaohai)






> Pupils play football (soccer) at Chengguan No. 1 Primary School in Danzhai County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, April 13, 2018. Interest classes are designed to enrich the school life of pupils here. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaohai)








> Competitors take part in the contest of the Gansu division of 18th China Adolescent Robotics Competition in Yongjing County, northwest China's Gansu Province, April 13, 2018. Sixteen teams attended the contest here on Friday. (Xinhua/Chen Bin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Wang Shuang (2nd L) of China celebrates with the team scoring fourth goal during the AFC Women's Asian Cup Group A match between Jordan and China at the Amman International Stadium in Amman, Jordan, on April 12, 2018 . [Photo/VCG]
> 
> China on Thursday beat Jordan 8-1 in their third game in the AFC Women's Asian Cup 2018.
> 
> Before facing Jordan, China whitewashed Thailand and the Philippines and secured a spot in the tournament's semifinals as well as a place at next year's FIFA Women's World Cup.






> Wang Shuang of China in action during the AFC Women's Asian Cup Group A match between Jordan and China at the Amman International Stadium in Amman, Jordan, on April 12, 2018 . [Photo/VCG]






> Li Long saws wood at his workshop in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Proince, April 13, 2018. Li was born in 1992. He has an interest in carpentry and opened a carpentry workshop after his graduation from Xi'an Academy of Fine Arts in 2015. Visitors can make wooden decorations, toys and small articles for daily use at Li's workshop. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Li Long (2nd R) teaches Visitors how to make wooden objects at his workshop in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Proince, April 13, 2018. Li was born in 1992.






> Children enjoy the beautiful apricot blooms in Xinzhuangbao village, Yanqing district, Beijing, on April 12, 2018. [Photo by Guo Xiaohong / China.org.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Rural girls pursue ballet dreams..full story and photos here*





> Parents watch as girls practice ballet in a dance room at Duancun School, March 18, 2018. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> To prepare for an arts school admission exam, Jiaojiao, a fifth-grader, has been on diet for a year.
> 
> It is the third year in a row that the Hebei Vocational Art School has recruited students at the Duancun School in Duancun town of Anxin county, Hebei province, a seemingly unreachable dream before a ballet course was opened at the school.






> Jia Yi (left) and Ma Nan (right) practice a passage from _Swan Lake_at Ma's home, March 18, 2018. [Photo/VCG]






> Chen Cong practices in the ballet room at the school, March 21, 2018. Her family hesitates between choosing a dancing school or a normal academic school for the girl. [Photo/VCG]






> Jiaojiao's mother corrects the girl's pose during a ballet class, March 22, 2018. [Photo/VCG]






> Xin Yi, a student in the ballet course, helps with her parents' barbecue business during a weekend, March 24, 2018. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Firefighters demonstrate their skills in a contest in Liuzhou City, South China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, April 16, 2018. Some firefighters were able to climb stairs on a building with four floors in just 25 seconds. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Yizhao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Exhibitors place aircraft to be displayed in the Asian Business Aviation Conference and Exhibition (ABACE) at Shanghai Hongqiao International Airport in east China's Shanghai, April 16, 2018. The ABACE is expected to be held here from April 17 to 19, attracting over 170 companies around the world to participate in the exhibition. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)






> An exhibitor cleans an helicopter for the Asian Business Aviation Conference and Exhibition (ABACE) at Shanghai Hongqiao International Airport in east China's Shanghai, April 16, 2018. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)






> People of ethnic minorities dance to welcome the "San Yue San" festival in Dalongtan Park in Liuzhou, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, April 16, 2018. The festival is a singing and dancing cerebration which climaxes on the third day of the third lunar month. (Xinhua/Li Hanchi)






> People make Miao embroidery at an activity held to welcome the "San Yue San" festival in Sanya, south China's Hainan Province, April 16, 2018. (Xinhua/Chen Wenwu)






> People make brocade at an activity held to welcome the "San Yue San" festival in Sanya, south China's Hainan Province, April 16, 2018.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Foreign students learn tea-making skills in a tea park in Jurong of Zhenjiang city, East China's Jiangsu province, April 15, 2018. Foreign students of Jiangsu Vocational College of Agriculture and Forestry experienced tea culture in the tea park on Sunday.[Photo/Xinhua]






> People visit the Asian Business Aviation Conference & Exhibition at Hongqiao International Airport in Shanghai, March 16, 2018. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> More than 170 companies from around the world are expected to attend the Asian Business Aviation Conference & Exhibition at the business aviation base at Shanghai's Hongqiao International Airport from today until Thursday. About 30 business jets are being showcased at the annual three-day event.






> A flight attendant poses for photos in front of an aircraft to be displayed at the Asian Business Aviation Conference & Exhibition at Shanghai Hongqiao International Airport, April 16, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]






> A man poses next to a Honda aircraft on display along with other business jets at Hongqiao International Airport ahead of the Asian Business Aviation Conference & Exhibition in Shanghai, April 16, 2018. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A swing sticking out of the cliff on the Wang Yun Mountain in Chishui, Southwest China's Guizhou Province, gave tourists a chance to test their mettle. The mountain, where the swing was installed, is famous for its height and the magnificent view of a "clouds sea" facing it. Tourists could also experience a breathtaking tightrope walk and chute-sliding while enjoying the natural beauty. (Photo by Huang Xiaobo/for chinadaily.com.cn)






> Painters make thangka paintings during an exhibition at the Qinghai Art Museum in Xining City, Northwest China's Qinghai Province, April 18, 2018. The exhibition invited painters from Huangnan Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture in Qinghai to show traditional techniques and skills in making thangka, which is a special art of Tibetan Buddhism that has a number of different varieties. The scroll paintings in Huangnan are known for their colors and the elaborate skill required for their creation. (Photo: China News Service/Sun Rui)






> A 1.9-meter-long sturgeon is caught in the Yalu River in Dandong City, Northeast China's Liaoning Province, April 17, 2018. Fish farming began in the river in Kuandian Man Autonomous County, Dandong City 12 years ago. A total of 68 sturgeon, all more than ten years in age, were caught at the fish farm on Tuesday, with a market value of 6 million yuan ($955,000). Each fish weighed an average 40 kilograms and was 170 centimeters in length. (Photo/VCG)






> Siberian tiger cubs are seen at the China Hengdaohezi Feline Breeding Center, the world's largest Siberian tiger breeding center, in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, April 18, 2018. More than 30 cubs have been born this month at the center. The center was established in 1986 with only eight tigers. Now it has more than 1,000. Siberian tigers are one of the world's most endangered species. They mainly live in northeast China and eastern Russia. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> China's largest freshwater lake - Poyang Lake in Jiangxi province - is fast drying-up and might soon become a prairie or a desert due to drought. Chinese scientists are reporting with alarm that more parts of Poyang Lake have dried up leaving huge swathes of grassland in areas once inundated by up to 25 meters of water. That depth has been reduced on average to only eight meters and even this level is in danger since water levels have fallen continuously. [Photo/IC]






> Wang Zhijue and her three cats in Shanghai, April 12, 2018. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> Wang Zhijue, a post-1990 generation in Shanghai, liked cats when she was a little girl, but she never thought that one day she would start a business about pets.
> 
> ...






> Wang Zhijue wears a cat backpack on a street in Shanghai, April 12, 2018. [Photo/VCG]






> Wang Zhijue and her former colleague Mingzhu use laptops at work in Shanghai, April 12, 2018. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte bows in apology for a 2010 hostage-taking incident in Manila that killed eight tourists from Hong Kong as he arrives at an event with members of the Filipino community in Hong Kong, April 12, 2018. [Photo/IC]






> A staff worker cleans scrawls left by visitors on a wall in Kuanzhai Alley in Chengdu, Sichuan province on April 13, 2018. [Photo/IC]






> A man rides a refitted motorbike carrying a number of stray dogs he adopted on a street in Beijing on April 13, 2018. [Photo/IC]






> China's self-developed 4,500-meter-level unmanned submersible Qianglong 3 will conduct its first dive in the South China Sea on Friday. It’s projected to reach a depth of 3,500 meters. The orange clownfish-shaped autonomous underwater vehicle is 3.5 meters long, 1.5 meters high and weighs 1.5 tons. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Members of the Qianlong 3 research group check the unmanned submersible before the dive on April 19, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A suit for underwater training for astronaut is on display for the first time at the China Astronaut Research and Training Center in Beijing, April 20, 2018. The suit named Fei Tian('flying into the sky') marked a breakthrough in China's design and making of space suits. It was displayed during a forum on aerospace medical engineering organized by the center. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Yachao)








> Students take part in a drawing activity for the upcoming Earth Day at Xincheng Primary School in Jinggang Town of Shushan District in Hefei City, capital of east China's Anhui Province, April 19, 2018. Many schools in China hold various Earth Day-themed drawing activities to welcome the Day, which is celebrated yearly on April 22. (Xinhua/Ge Yinian)






> Children together with their families take part in a drawing activity with the theme of earth protection for the upcoming Earth Day at the stadium of Donghai County in Lianyungang City, east China's Jiangsu Province, April 19, 2018. Many schools in China hold various Earth Day-themed drawing activities to welcome the Day, which is celebrated yearly on April 22. (Xinhua/Zhang Kaihu


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A farmer plows the field at Gaoyao Village of Longquan Township in Danzhai County in Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, April 19, 2018. Farmers are busy with planting these days, as April 20 is Guyu (Grain Rain), one of the 24 solar terms created by ancient Chinese to carry out agricultural activities according to position of sun at the zodiacal circle. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaohai)






> A man rides a rice planting machine in the field at Shibu Village in Xinjian District in Nanchang, east China's Jiangxi Province, April 19, 2018. (Xinhua/Tu Huan)






> A man rides a paddy planter working in the field at Shibu Village in Xinjian District in Nanchang, east China's Jiangxi Province, April 19, 2018. (Xinhua/Tu Huan)






> Farmers plant rice seedlings in the paddy field at Gaoyao Village of Longquan Township in Danzhai County in Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, April 19, 2018.(Xinhua/Huang Xiaohai)






> A man rides a tractor working in the field at Xiaozhuang Township in Chiping County, east China's Shandong Province, April 20, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhao Yuguo)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Tea ceremony is pictured during the 9th Chinese Language Day at the headquarters of the United Nations in New York, April 20, 2018. The United Nations marked its ninth Chinese Language Day on Friday at its headquarters in New York. (Xinhua/Li Muzi)






> Performers play traditional Chinese music during the 9th Chinese Language Day at the headquarters of the United Nations in New York, April 20, 2018. The United Nations marked its ninth Chinese Language Day on Friday at its headquarters in New York. (Xinhua/Li Muzi)
> 
> This year's celebrations included lectures on Chinese culture, film screenings, panel discussions on education and art exhibitions.






> A teacher explains how sci-tech gadgets work to students during a science and technology festival held at Youfangjie Primary School in Chengguan Town in Baokang County, central China's Hubei Province, April 19, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Tao)






> Students watch a robot show during a science and technology festival held at Youfangjie Primary School in Chengguan Town in Baokang County, central China's Hubei Province, April 19, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Tao)






> Photo taken on April 18, 2018 shows a driverless street sweeper in Shanghai, east China. Two driverless street sweepers have been employed for trial run in Shanghai Tus-Caohejing Science Park recently. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A pupil shows a dragon boat made of wastes at a primary school in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, April 20, 2018. Activities were held across China to greet the upcoming Earth Day which falls on April 22. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Pupils plant trees at a scenic spot in Geyucheng Town of Langfang City, north China's Hebei Province, April 20, 2018. Activities were held across China to greet the upcoming Earth Day which falls on April 22. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Pupils gain knowledge on earth at a primary school in Handan City, north China's Hebei Province, April 20, 2018. Activities were held across China to greet the upcoming Earth Day which falls on April 22. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Pupils draw a picture on the theme of environment protection in Qinhuangdao City, north China's Hebei Province, April 20, 2018. Activities were held across China to greet the upcoming Earth Day which falls on April 22. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Pupils collect garbages at a scenic spot in Geyucheng Town of Langfang City, north China's Hebei Province, April 20, 2018. Activities were held across China to greet the upcoming Earth Day which falls on April 22. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Li Ying (C) of China celebrates after scoring during the AFC Women's Asian Cup match for third place between China and Thailand in Amman, Jordan, April 20, 2018. China won 3-1. (Xinhua/He Canling)






> China's unmanned submersible Qianlong III makes its first dive into the sea from the Chinese research vessel Dayang Yihao (Ocean No. 1), in the early morning on April 20, 2018. (Xinhua/Liu Shiping)






> China's unmanned submersible Qianlong III ascends to the surface from its first dive back to the Chinese research vessel Dayang Yihao (Ocean No. 1), on April 20, 2018. The submersible entered the 3,955-meter-deep sea area and traveled 24.8 km. (Xinhua/Liu Shiping)






> Giant pandas born this year at the China Conservation and Research Center for the Giant Panda play in a base on a sunny day. (Photo: China News Service/An Yuan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nanjing by agberto guimaraes, on Flickr

Rib cages by #photobythomas, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2018 (Year of the Dog) by cdw21, on Flickr

King's APAC Tour 2018 - Beijing by King's College London alumni, on Flickr

King's APAC Tour 2018 - Beijing by King's College London alumni, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Aqua Luna II, Hong Kong Harbour 1.4.18 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

140904 Incheon Airport {to Guangzhou} (2) by Lob Dinh, on Flickr

IMG_20180210_130022 by Conder Kong, on Flickr

Untitled by Ralph Rahmer, on Flickr

IMG_20180210_130914 by Conder Kong, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Chinese actress Shu Qi arrives on the red carpet for the closing ceremony of 8th Beijing International Film Festival on April 22, 2018. [Photo by Zhang Xingjian/chinadaily.com.cn]






> Chinese actress Shu Qi arrives on the red carpet for the closing ceremony of 8th Beijing International Film Festival on April 22, 2018. [Photo by Zhang Xingjian/chinadaily.com.cn]






> Chinese actor Duan Yihong arrives on the red carpet for the closing ceremony of 8th Beijing International Film Festival on April 22, 2018. [Photo by Zhang Xingjian/chinadaily.com.cn]






> Chinese actress Huang Yi (second from right) arrives on the red carpet for the closing ceremony of 8th Beijing International Film Festival on April 22, 2018. [Photo by Zhang Xingjian/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A child celebrates the Chinese Lunar New Year






> Jin Zhulin (right), winner of the design competition of Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed trains, shares his ideas during the prize presentation ceremony in Beijing, on April 23, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> The results of a competition held to come up with the best design of Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed trains were unveiled in Beijing on Monday.








> The design of two models became the final winner - one with head shaped like an eagle and body colored with red and yellow ribbons like dancing dragon and phoenix and the other one with fish-shaped head and body colored in blue with snow decoration.
> 
> The design combines Chinese elements, Olympic spirit and the century-old Beijing-Zhangjiakou culture.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Students of Tianjin No. 11 Middle School practice with the members of Tianjin women's volleyball team at the playground in the school in Tianjin, north China, April 23, 2018. Tianjin women's volleyball team has claimed their 11th Chinese Women's Volleyball Super League title this year. (Xinhua/Liu Dongyue)






> Chinese children attend a parade in Istanbul, Turkey, on April 23, 2018. Turkish and Chinese kindergartners on Monday marked Turkey's National Sovereignty and Children's Day together in Istanbul. The celebrations started with a parade of 570 children in colorful costumes on the Istiklal Avenue in the district of Beyoglu. The children, including 20 Chinese kindergartners from Chengdu in southwestern China invited as special guests, marched to the neighboring Taksim Square. (Xinhua/Beyoglu Municipality)






> Ahmet Misbah Demircan (C), chief of the district of Beyoglu, accompanies Chinese children at a parade in Istanbul, Turkey, on April 23, 2018.






> Ding Junhui of China waves to the audience before the second half of the first round match with Xiao Guodong of China at the World Snooker Championship 2018 at the Crucible Theatre in Sheffield, Britain on April 24, 2018. (Xinhua/Craig Brough)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Wang Xinyu feeds a tiger cub. [Photo provided by Jiang Meng for chinadaily.com.cn]
> 
> Every spring, he moves into the nursery room as the breeding season starts.







> Wang Xinyu plays with a tiger cub. [Photo provided by Jiang Meng for chinadaily.com.cn]
> 
> Wang Xinyu, a keeper from Magic Slope Siberia Tiger Park in Shenyang, Northeast China’s Liaoning province, is taking care of nine newborn tiger cubs.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Rural living environment improved in E China's Zhejiang....21 photos*





> Photo taken on April 21, 2018 shows the Xitang ancient town in Jiashan county, East China's Zhejiang province. Since 2003, Zhejiang has implemented a project to overhaul the living environment of villages. At the end of 2017, 97 percent of villages in the province had completed the overhauls.[Photo/Xinhua]






> Tourists enjoy tea at the Anchang ancient town in Keqiao district in Shaoxing city, East China's Zhejiang province, Feb 17, 2018.[Photo/Xinhua]






> Children play on the bank of a river in Qingyang village of Shimen town in Jiangshan city, East China's Zhejiang province, April 20, 2018.[Photo/Xinhua]






> Photo taken on April 10, 2018 shows the newly-built houses in Wen village of Dongqiao town in Fuyang district in Hangzhou city, East China's Zhejiang province.[Photo/Xinhua]






> Villagers show calligraphy in Changle village of Shanxiahu town in Zhuji city, East China's Zhejiang province, April 20, 2018.[Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> President Xi Jinping visits Yichang, Hubei province, on April 24, 2018. Xi inspected environmental restoration work along the Yangtze River and the development of the Yangtze River Economic Belt during his visit. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Hongqi displays an all-new concept car at Auto China 2018 in Beijing, April 25, 2018. [Photo/VCG]






> A smart wearable cellphone is displayed during the Digital China Exhibition in Fuzhou Strait International Conference and Exhibition Center in Fuzhou, capital of Southeast China's Fujian province, April 21, 2018. The exhibition opened on Saturday, during which 293 exhibitors will display the latest digital economy achievements. [Photo/Xinhua]






> A driverless delivery car is displayed during the Digital China Exhibition in Fuzhou Strait International Conference and Exhibition Center in Fuzhou, capital of Southeast China's Fujian province, April 21, 2018.[Photo/Xinhua]






> An unmanned department store focuses on fashionable daily items in Guangzhou, April 22, 2018. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Visitors view the re-entry capsule of China's Shenzhou-10 spacecraft during an event marking China's Space Day at the Harbin Institute of Technology in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, April 24, 2018.(Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)






> Visitors view the models of carrier rockets during an event marking China's Space Day at the Harbin Institute of Technology in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, April 24, 2018.(Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)






> Visitors take photos of space suit during an event marking China's Space Day at the Harbin Institute of Technology in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, April 24, 2018.(Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)






> Lin Dan (R) of China shakes hands with Chinese Taipei's Wang Tzu Wei after the men's singles first round match at Badminton Asia Championships 2018 in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, April 25, 2018. Lin Dan lost by 1-2. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)






> Lin Dan of China leaves the court after the men's singles first round match against Chinese Taipei's Wang Tzu Wei at Badminton Asia Championships 2018 in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, April 25, 2018. Lin Dan lost by 1-2. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Students learn to write calligraphy at Zhongxin primary school of Wenquan Township in Mianxian County of Hanzhong City, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, April 25, 2018. Mianxian County was hit by a devastating earthquake which centered in Wenchuan County in southwestern China's Sichuan Province on May 12, 2008. Zhongxin primary school of Wenquan Township was reconstructed after the earthquake. The facility of this school is improved. Musical class room, calligraphy teaching room and library has been built. Currently, there are 470 students studying here. (Xinhua/Zhang Wenbo)






> Students read books at the library of Zhongxin primary school of Wenquan Township in Mianxian County of Hanzhong City, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, April 25, 2018.






> Students attend class at Zhongxin primary school of Wenquan Township in Mianxian County of Hanzhong City, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, April 25, 2018.








> Students attend dancing class at Zhongxin primary school of Wenquan Township in Mianxian County of Hanzhong City, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, April 25, 2018.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A plastinated panda body specimen at the Mystery of Life Museum in Chengdu City, Southwest China's Sichuan Province, April 25, 2018. In cooperation with the China Conservation and Research Center for Giant Panda, the Mystery of Life Museum in Chengdu used plastination to preserve body parts of the panda Xinnier that died in early 2016. Water and fat in the animal body were replaced by plastic, creating a specimen that can be touched and doesn't decay or smell while keeping most of the properties of the original. The museum said the project is designed to enhance the public awareness of both the species and environmental protection. (Photo: China News Service/An Yuan)








> A ceremony to unveil a plastinated giant panda specimen at the Mystery of Life Museum in Chengdu City, Southwest China's Sichuan Province, April 25, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/An Yuan)








> Visitors look at the plastinated giant panda specimen at the Mystery of Life Museum in Chengdu City, Southwest China's Sichuan Province, April 25, 2018.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A design picture of the new terminal at Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]
> The new terminal at Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport, a major civil aviation hub in South China, opened on Thursday, and will greatly boost domestic and international passenger and cargo capacity in the region.
> 
> T2, the largest single airport terminal building on the Chinese mainland — with a total area of 658,700 square meters — includes a wide variety of advanced automatic boarding and security check facilities, and boasts 58 passenger boarding jetways.
> ...






> A tourist checks in at the new terminal of Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport. [Photo by Xie Jiajia/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]






> A foreign tourist checks in at the new terminal of Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice photo set and the design of the new Guangzhou airport terminal is huge and beautiful.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Li Junhui(R)/Liu Yuchen of China compete during the men's doubles final match against Takeshi Kamura/Keigo Sonoda of Japan during BWF Badminton Asia Championships 2018 in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, April 29, 2018. Li Junhui/Liu Yuchen won 2-1 and claimed the title. (Xinhua/Xiong Qi)






> Li Junhui(L)/Liu Yuchen of China celebrate after winning the men's doubles final match against Takeshi Kamura/Keigo Sonoda of Japan during BWF Badminton Asia Championships 2018 in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, April 29, 2018. Li Junhui/Liu Yuchen won 2-1 and claimed the title. (Xinhua/Xiong Qi)






> Children pose for photos amid flowers in Shihe Town in Bozhou City, east China's Anhui Province, April 29, 2018. People in China spend their Labor Day holiday in various ways. (Xinhua/Liu Qinli)






> Visitors pose for photos with flowers at a planting base in Shexian County, Huangshan City of east China's Anhui Province, April 29, 2018. People in China spend their Labor Day holiday in various ways. (Xinhua/Pan Cheng)






> A villager ploughs a field in Sanpan Village of Guzhou Township in Rongjiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, April 30, 2018. Local villagers ploughed fields and catched fish to celebrate ploughing festival on Monday. (Xinhua/Wang Bingzhen)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_As the northernmost offshore oil-drilling rig located in China, the Liaodong Bay-based Jinzhou 9-3 oil-drilling rig is encircled by sea ice between December and March every year. The depth of the ice cover reaches as thick as 20 to 40 centimeters in the -20 degrees Celsius. To ensure sound drilling, a 100-strong icebreaking team lives on sea to keep ice at bay._





> An icebreaker leaves a water trail around Jinzhou 9-3 oil-drilling rig, Jan 19, 2018. Icebreaker Binhai 284 has 15 crew members and they go back to port for supplies every 10 days. [Photo/VCG]






> The flow of sea ice can damage oil-drilling rig, so icebreaker should continuously break ice, Jan 19, 2018. [Photo/VCG]






> Crew members on the icebreaker are lifted onto the oil-drilling rig, Jan 18, 2018. [Photo/VCG]






> Ma Zhiping, captain of Icebreaker Binhai 284, operates the ship, Jan 20, 2018. He has worked on the icebreaker for decades. Back in the 1990's when the communication was not so good, he would lose touch with his family when working on the sea, which created problems for him and his family. Now with better communication, his family supports his work more. [Photo/VCG]






> Chinese cuisines are prepared for the workers on the oil-drilling rig, Jan 19, 2018. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Chinese President Xi Jinping (R) walks with Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, April 28, 2018. Xi held an informal meeting with Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi Friday and Saturday in Wuhan. (Xinhua/Yan Yan)






> Character Buzz Lightyear flies across the fuselage of a Disney Pixar Toy Story-themed aircraft launched by China Eastern Airlines that made its maiden flight from Shanghai to Beijing on April 28, 2018. This was also the first flight made by a themed aircraft in the Chinese mainland that is painted on the outside and decorated inside, and echoes the Disney theme of the airport's terminal. [Photo by Wang Ying/China Daily]






> The cowboy Woody features prominently among the Disney Pixar Toy Story characters painted on the outside of a China Eastern Airlines plane. The Toy Story-themed plane made its first flight on April 28, 2018. [Photo by Wang Ying/China Daily]






> The whimsical characters from Disney Pixar's Toy Story provide the decorating scheme for the headrest covers, tray tables and overhead bins on this China Eastern Airlines jet. The aircraft made its first flight on April 28, 2018. [Photo by Wang Ying/China Daily]






> Tea farmers pick tea leaves to make Lichuan black tea in Lichuan City, central China's Hubei Province, April 27, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Shunpi)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Students wearing traditional costumes from Qingan High School take part in a coming-of-age ceremony in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, April 29, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Tourists are seen on a street in Changsha, capital of central China's Hunan Province, April 29, 2018. People in China spend their Labor Day holiday in various ways. (Xinhua/Zhang Xiaoyu)






> Tourists visit a pinwheels' avenue in Shijingshan Amusement Park during a spring fete in Beijing, capital of China, April 29, 2018. The fete, decorated by various pinwheels, kicked off on April 29, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Jundong)






> Tourists pose for photos at the Zhanqiao Pier scenic spot in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, April 29, 2018. People in China spend their Labor Day holiday in various ways. (Xinhua/Huang Jiexian)






> Tourists ride camels at the Mingsha Mountain and Crescent Spring scenic spot in Dunhuang City, northwest China's Gansu Province, April 29, 2018. People in China spend their Labor Day holiday in various ways. (Xinhua/Zhang Xiaoliang)






> Tourists take boats to visit at Baofenghu scenic area in Zhangjiajie, central China's Hunan Province, April 29, 2018. People in China spend their Labor Day holiday in various ways. (Xinhua/Xue Yuge)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Chinese President Xi Jinping (R) talks with Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, April 28, 2018. Xi held an informal meeting with Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi Friday and Saturday in Wuhan. (Xinhua/Ju Peng)






> A villager shows his cormorants to tourists before fishing on Suihe River in Lingbi County, east China's Anhui Province, April 29, 2018. The performance, depicting the traditional fishing method by cormorants, attracts many tourists during Labor Day holiday. (Xinhua/Zhang Duan)






> Villagers perform fishing with cormorants on Suihe River in Lingbi County, east China's Anhui Province, April 29, 2018. The performance, depicting the traditional fishing method by cormorants, attracts many tourists during Labor Day holiday. (Xinhua/Zhang Duan)






> A worker weaves at a chemical fiber company in Taizhou City, east China's Jiangsu Province, May 1, 2018. (Xinhua/Tang Dehong)






> A farmer loosens the soil for potatoes in a field in Laoquan Village, Zaozhuang City of east China's Shandong Province, May 1, 2018. (Xinhua/Liu Mingxiang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A figurine is displayed at the Art Beijing 2018 exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, April 30, 2018. The exhibition takes place at the National Agriculture Exhibition Center from April 29 to May 2, showing art pieces in four categories, namely the contemporary art, the classic art, the design art and the public art. [Photo/Xinhua]






> A visitor takes photo of an oil painting during the Art Beijing 2018 exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, April 30, 2018.






> Li Yunbao, a farmer in poverty, picks tea leaves in a tea garden in Xinyang City, central China's Henan Province, April 28, 2018. The tea garden offers about 300 regular jobs and 2000 temporary jobs to promote income of local poor households. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiang)






> A worker processes tea leaves in a tea garden in Xinyang City, central China's Henan Province, April 27, 2018. The tea garden offers about 300 regular jobs and 2000 temporary jobs to promote income of local poor households. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiang)






> Farmers work in terraced fields in Longji Town of Longsheng, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, April 30, 2018. The spring plough kicked off here on Monday.[Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Scores of local villagers in Anhua county carry two baskets of dark tea with one shoulder pole while walking up the stairs in Beijing on April 28, 2018.(Photo by Zhang Xingjian/chinadaily.com.cn)
> 
> The opening ceremony of the 17th Chinese Garden Tea Culture Festival and Anhua Dark Tea Culture Week was held at Beijing's Badachu Park on April 28, as part of the Anhua government's efforts to develop the tea industry into a powerhouse for economic growth.






> A representative from Hunan Shuntianran Tea Industry shows customers how to prepare and drink dark tea in Beijing on April 28, 2018. (Photo by Zhang Xingjian/chinadaily.com.cn)






> Two villagers from Anhua county show customers the process of making dark tea in Beijing on April 28, 2018. (Photo by Zhang Xingjian/chinadaily.com.cn)






> A ceremony is held to bestow permanent residency permits to seven foreigners, including Nobel laureate Bernard L. Feringa, in Shanghai, May 2, 2018. Shanghai authorities issued green cards to seven foreigners on Wednesday as the city further moves to attract foreign talent by simplifying the permanent residency application process. (Photo: China News Service/Yin Liqin)






> China Post unveiled a new collection of stamps on April 22 inspired by the classic Chinese novel Dream of the Red Chamber, along with a series of merchandise including first day of issue envelopes. (Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Zhang Yiping shows her batik product via mobile livestreaming platform in Danzhai county, Guizhou province, May 2, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]
> Zhang Yiping, 25, is an entrepreneur who is fascinated by batik, a traditional Chinese cloth dyeing technique, and is determined to spread batik culture abroad with her products.
> 
> Zhang learnt batik techniques from her mother in her hometown at Yangwu town, Danzhai county, Southwest China's Guizhou province, which is also dubbed as hometown of batik.
> ...






> Zhang Yiping checks the color of her dyeing product in Danzhai county, Guizhou province, May 2, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Zhang Yiping (L) and her mother dry batik products in Danzhai county, Guizhou province, May 2, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Zhang Yiping (M) discusses batik dyeing techniques with her colleague in Danzhai county, Guizhou province, May 2, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]






> Zhang Yiping (R) discusses style of clothes with her colleague in Danzhai county, Guizhou province, May 2, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Train attendant Guo Li works at a railway station in Chongqing. Guo of the post-90 generation leads four other colleagues working on a train connecting Chongqing and Chengdu in Sichuan Province. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Min)






> Train attendants apply make-up before beginning their shift at a railway station in Southwest China's Chongqing Municipality. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Min)






> Train attendants work on a train at a railway station in Chongqing. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Min)






> Train attendant Guo Li poses with passengers at a railway station in Chongqing. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Min)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Chinese President Xi Jinping, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, is briefed about the latest development of Peking University (PKU) at PKU in Beijing, capital of China, May 2, 2018. Xi made an inspection tour of PKU on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Yao Dawei)






> Top leader of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea (DPRK) Kim Jong Un (L) shakes hands with Chinese State Councilor and Foreign Minister Wang Yi in Pyongyang, the DPRK, May 3, 2018. (Photo/Xinhua)






> China launched a new communication satellite "APSTAR-6C" on a Long March-3B carrier rocket from the southwestern Xichang Satellite Launch Center, May 4, 2018. (Photo provided to China News Service)
> 
> The satellite was sent into orbit by the Long March-3B carrier rocket. This was the 273rd mission of the Long March rocket series. Both the satellite and the rocket were developed by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.








> Students paint a "library" on steps at Lanzhou University in Gansu Province, May 3, 2018.(Photo by Pei Qiang/For China Daily)
> 
> Students turned stairway into "library" with 3D design at Lanzhou University in Gansu province on Thursday. It took the students from the university's art academy more than a week to transform the stairs.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A guest seals up a pottery urn containing Anhua dark tea leaves during a traditional tea preservation ceremony at Xiangjie Temple in Badachu Park in Beijing, capital of China, May 3, 2018. The tea preservation ceremony has been a part of the Chinese tea culture. At such ceremonies, tea leaves are put into pottery urns before they are sealed in for preservation. (Xinhua/Li Jundong)






> A girl demonstrates the art of tea-making during a traditional tea preservation ceremony at Xiangjie Temple in Badachu Park in Beijing, capital of China, May 3, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Jundong)






> Two children in classical Chinese costumes put Anhua dark tea leaves into pottery urns during a traditional tea preservation ceremony at Xiangjie Temple in Badachu Park in Beijing, capital of China, May 3, 2018. The tea preservation ceremony has been a part of the Chinese tea culture. At such ceremonies, tea leaves are put into pottery urns before they are sealed in for preservation. (Xinhua/Li Jundong)






> Yin Yin (L), the director of the stomatology department at the Air Force General Hospital, shares clinical experiences at the People's Hospital in Wenchuan County, Southwest China's Sichuan Province, May 2, 2018. More than 600 medical workers from nearly 200 institutes participated in five days of charity activities in more than ten hospitals in Wenchuan County to mark the 10thanniversary of the deadly Wenchuan Earthquake on May 2, 2008. (Photo: China News Service/Ren Haixia)






> Patients are assessed via remote diagnosis at a hospital in Wenchuan County, Southwest China's Sichuan Province, May 2, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/Ren Haixia)


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

all photos you've shown are amazing - I particularly like that man tilling the field 
with a plow and bufallo/ox.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Me too, reminds me when I was kid seeing the farmers did the same on the field.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A kid wearing a mask and sunglasses walks past audio speakers in the shape of dogs displayed at a shopping district in Beijing on May 3, 2018. [Photo/IC]






> A supersized puppet, controlled by a member of the Snuff Puppets theater company of Melbourne, Australia, interacts with tourists during a parade near the Giant Wild Goose Pagoda in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, on May 1, 2018. Seven giant puppets reflecting elements of Xi'an were co-designed by 26 local artists, along with four others from the Australian troupe, to entertain the public. WEI YONGXIAN/FOR CHINA DAILY






> An attendant walks a pig who survived the Wenchuan earthquake 10 years ago in Chengdu, Southwest China’s Sichuan province, on April 23, 2018. The pig was saved 36 days after the quake and now is 11 years old, equivalent to an 80-year-old human being. [Photo/VCG]






> People ride an escalator in Xizhimen Subway Station with walls decorated with reading advertisements on May 3, 2018. [Photo/VCG]






> A girl bows to her father during a celebration ceremony for millennials turning 18 in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong province, on May 4, China's Youth Day. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> A Chinese student plays the Pipa, a traditional Chinese instrument, during a farewell performance show at the National University of Laos in Vientiane, capital of Laos, on May 4, 2018. Chinese students in Laos staged the farewell performance show here on Friday. (Xinhua/Liu Ailun)






> Jack Ma receives a honorary doctoral degree at Tel Aviv University, in Tel Aviv, Israel, on May 3, 2018. Jack Ma, founder and chairman of China's e-commerce giant Alibaba Group, started his business trip to Israel on Monday. (Xinhua/JINI/Gideon Markowicz)






> An stewardess shows safety instruction on the flight EU2796, May 2, 2018. China's home-developed ARJ21 regional jetliner on Wednesday began to fly on new routes in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, said its developer. The opening of new air routes with ARJ21 represent the model's commercial flight operations in the country's most northern and extreme cold region, said the Shanghai-based Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC). (Xinhua/Ding Ting)






> An ARJ21 arrives at Aihun Airport in Heihe City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, May 2, 2018. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Children show off eggs they've painted during a folk custom activity ahead of "lixia", the beginning of summer on the Chinese lunar calendar, which falls on May 5 this year. The children celebrated the traditional folk activity at their kindergarten in Rugao, in east China's Jiangsu Province, on Friday, May 4, 2018. [Photo/VCG]








> Painting eggs is a traditional folk custom that marks "lixia", the start of summer on the Chinese lunar calendar. Here we see children at a kindergarten in Rugao, Jiangsu Province take part in a game to learn about this folk custom on Friday, May 4, 2018. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Employees stand in front of the bakery in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, April 13, 2018. [Photo/VCG]
> It's a special bakery as the place is silent except for the clack of high heels and click of the cash register in Guangzhou, Guangdong province.
> 
> The bakery has 16 employees, all of whom cannot hear or speak, but they greet every customer with a big smile and a welcome gesture.
> ...




_An employee uses sign language to communicate with a customer at the bakery in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, April 13, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



Two employees use sign language to communicate at the bakery in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, April 13, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



An employee serves a customer at the bakery in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, April 13, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



An employee works at the bakery in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, April 13, 2018. [Photo/VCG]_


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_Feel the passion in a Spring Nadam Fair, a traditional Mongolian festive event in N China's Inner Mongolia. An old mongol tradition still practiced today.





































posted by Hendrick_2000 in another forum_


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Couples attend a group wedding ceremony held at the gymnasium of Zhejiang University in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, May 6, 2018. A total of 121 couples who are alumni of the university attended the mass group wedding on Sunday. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)






> A couple exchange rings when attending a group wedding ceremony held at the gymnasium of Zhejiang University in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, May 6, 2018. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)






> A couple show their certificate at a group wedding ceremony held at the gymnasium of Zhejiang University in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, May 6, 2018. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)






> A couple show a ring when attending a group wedding ceremony held at the gymnasium of Zhejiang University in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, May 6, 2018. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Chinese instrument




HKG said:


> Chinese instrument


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

Beautiful music. 
Also, it's heartwarming to see people that can't hear or speak working like others.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Children show smile signs made of vegetables and fruits to celebrate the World Smile Day at No. 1 Kindergarten in Shijiazhuang, capital of north China's Hebei Province, May 8, 2018. The World Smile Day is celebrates on May 8 every year. (Xinhua/Liu Peiran)






> Photo taken on May 7, 2018 shows a public toilet in Fengtai District, Beijing has its walls covered by plants and flowers. (Photo: China News Service/Jia Tianyong)






> Student study in a classroom at Jianmenguan High School in Jian'ge County, Southwest China's Sichuan Province, May 7, 2018. Senior high school students are making final preparation efforts for the national college entrance exam, known as Gaokao, set to take place in one month's time. (Photo/VCG)






> A majority of students nap after lunch at Jianmenguan High School in Jian'ge County, Southwest China's Sichuan Province, May 7, 2018.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Jiang Naijun visits the local children's welfare house in Changchun, capital of Jilin province, donating 10,000 yuan ($1,571) there on May 8, 2018. [Photo by Ding Luyang/China Daily]
> 
> On Tuesday, Jiang Naijun visited the local children welfare house in Changchun, capital of Jilin province, and donated 10,000 yuan ($1,571) to the children there.
> 
> ...








> Jiang Naijun visits the local children's welfare house in Changchun, capital of Jilin province, donating 10,000 yuan ($1,571) there on May 8, 2018. [Photo by Ding Luyang/China Daily]






> Jiang Naijun assist a customer in her supermarket. [Photo by Ding Luyang/China Daily]






> Jiang Naijun arranges goods in her supermarket. [Photo by Ding Luyang/China Daily]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Firefighters evacuate stranded residents using a paddleboard in Xiamen, Fujian province, on May 7, 2018. [Photos/VCG]
> 
> Xiamen, Fujian province, launched a top-level emergency response after part of the city was flooded by a heavy rainstorm on Monday, with some classes suspended and many flights affected, the city's flood control authorities said.
> 
> The intense rain - the product of warm and humid air flow - deluged the coastal city from 10 am to 1 pm on Monday, with precipitation of up to 21 centimeters in some places, the Xiamen Meteorological Bureau said.






> Workers try to escape the rainstorm under a truck in Liuzhou, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, May 7, 2018. [Photo/VCG]






> Firefighters rescue two tourists from Beijing in Guilin, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, May 7, 2018. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

HKG said:


> 洪小桥 Hong Xiao Qiao
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGqkAYFa-sA


.......................


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

HKG said:


> Chinese girl Miss Tian Xin -1
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFTyECwXhOI


................


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Students at Nankai Primary School in Southwest China's Chongqing practice calligraphy of oracle-bone inscriptions on May 8, 2018. A special course is taught at the school to introduce the ancient language to the younger generation, taking them down memory lane to the Shang Dynasty (c.16th century-11th century BC), when the inscriptions were believed to be made. (Photo/Xinhua)






> Students learn characters of oracle-bone inscriptions at Nankai Primary School in Southwest China's Chongqing on May 8, 2018. (Photo/Xinhua)






> A teacher instructs students on oracle-bone inscriptions at Nankai Primary School in Southwest China's Chongqing on May 8, 2018.(Photo/Xinhua)








> Workers install wire netting upon catwalk for construction of a bridge crossing the Yangtze River in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, May 8, 2018. The 4.13-km double-deck road suspension bridge was built across China's longest river, the Yangtze. (Xinhua/Ke Hao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Zixuan poses for a picture with dolls. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> In an era when the entertainment industry is going digital, claw doll grabber machines, a game with simple rules, are fast becoming popular at public spaces such as cinemas, malls and restaurants in many Chinese cities.
> 
> ...






> Zixuan cleans a claw doll grabber machine. [Photo/VCG]






> Zixuan prepares to open at the store. [Photo/VCG]






> Zixuan trains new staff members at the store. [Photo/VCG]






> Zixuan smiles as a customer prepares to grab dolls. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Photos taken on May 9, 2018 shows the Gaofen 5 satellite being launched off the back of a Long March 4C rocket at 2:28 am Beijing Time from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in northern Shanxi province. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> Wang Qiao, an official from the Ministry of Ecology and Environment, said the satellite can detect inland water, land surface environment and altered minerals, providing reliable data for China's environmental monitoring, resource exploration, and disaster prevention and mitigation.






> A pocket-sized dog? No, a cake!
> 
> A customer takes a selfie with the cake she ordered at Li Shawei's pastry shop in Yunnan's provincial capital, Kunming, May 6, 2018. [Photo: Chinanews.com]








> A smart self-driving electric vehicle runs on the ART A1 line in Zhuzhou city, Central China's Hunan province, May 8, 2018. [Photo/IC]
> World's first Autonomous Rail Rapid Transit system, or ART, on Tuesday officially entered a trial operation phase that will last for three months in Zhuzhou in Central China's Hunan province.
> 
> This shows the capability of China Railway Rolling Stock Corp of commercializing its independently developed ART system since its debut in October 2017.
> ...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Students rehearse "The Nine-colored Deer" at Beijing Jinsong No. 4 Primary School in Beijing, capital of China, May 10, 2018. "The Nine-colored Deer" is a ballet created by National Ballet of China based on a folktale. The story is about a king deer drew on the walls of Dunhuang Mogao Grottoes locating at a cultural and religious crossroads area on the ancient Silk Road in northwest China's Gansu Province. (Xinhua/Jin Liangkuai)








> Feng Ying, director of the National Ballet of China, demonstrates to young dancers during a rehearsal of "The Nine-colored Deer" at Beijing Jinsong No. 4 Primary School in Beijing, capital of China, May 10, 2018. (Xinhua/Jin Liangkuai)






> Lan Feng (1st L) makes a return visit to Tao Haiyan's new house to see her eldest child at Xiyangxin Village in Taijiang District of Fuzhou City, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, May 9, 2018. As an interior designer of Fuzhou City, Lan Feng has paid attention to the living conditions of migrant workers in Fuzhou when she studied at university. More than a month ago, Lan got acquainted with Tao Haiyan from Chongqing, who is about to welcome her second baby, but lives in a narrow and disadvantaged dwelling place rented in Fuzhou with her family. To enhance their living condition, Lan together with other public-spirited partners redesigned and refitted a new house freely for them. Lan said she together with her partners would help more families like Tao's to improve their living conditions. (Xinhua/Song Weiwei)






> Tao Haiyan (L) with her second baby in her arms has meal with her families at her new house redesigned by Lan Feng at Xiyangxin Village in Taijiang District of Fuzhou City, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, May 9, 2018. (Xinhua/Song Weiwei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Hong Kong tycoon Li Ka-shing on Thursday officially stepped down as leader of a business empire after showing up as chairman of CK Hutchison and CK Asset at the two companies' annual general meetings. Li, who will turn 90 in July, was succeeded by his elder son, 53-year-old Victor Li Tzar Kuoi. After retirement, he will serve as a senior adviser of the companies and focus on his charity foundation which was set up in 1980. The changes are in line with his announcement made in March. (Photo: China News Service/ Zhang Wei)










> Photos taken on May 10, 2018 shows a RoboMaster match in Foshan City, South China's Guangdong Province. Nearly 200 teams from across the world took part in annual robotics competition for aspiring engineers to design and build next-generation robots for completing difficult tasks and hand-to-hand combat. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Jimin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Jack Ma, founder and chairman of Alibaba Group attends a group wedding ceremony at the headquarters of Alibaba Group in Hangzhou city, East China's Zhejiang province, May 10, 2018. [Photo/IC]










> People dressed up in cosplay attend the festival in Hangzhou, May 10, 2018. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Singapore's fighter Angela Lee Sun Ju(L) face off with Japan's fighter Mei Yamaguchi (R) during the ONE Women's Atomweight World Championship press conference held in Singapore's Marina Bay Sands Expo on May 14, 2018.(Xinhua/Then Chih Wey)





> Angela Lee Sun Ju[5] (Chinese: 李胜珠, born July 8, 1996) is a Canadian-born American-Singaporean mixed martial artist of Chinese and Korean heritage.
> 
> Born in Vancouver to a Chinese-Singaporean father and a Korean mother, Lee moved to Hawaii at the age of 7. Her parents are both martial artists, so she began training at a very young age and competing at the age of six. Her younger brother Christian Lee (born June 21, 1998 in Vancouver) is also an MMA fighter and she has two younger siblings, Victoria and Adrian (born in Waipahu), who both train in martial arts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Russian teenager ice hockey players learn about kung fu during a visit to Beijing Huijia Private School in Beijing, June 11, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Guanguan)






> Zhang Ye, principal of Beijing Huijia Private School, presents gifts to visiting Russian teenager ice hockey players in Beijing, June 11, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Guanguan)






> A staff member repairs a cultural relic at a restoration 'hospital' in the Palace Museum in Beijing, June 9, 2018. As part of ongoing activities held for China's Cultural and Natural Heritage Day, the first batch of 40 people watched 'doctors' repairing pieces from some of the museum's collections, including pieces of calligraphy, paintings, bronzeware and clocks, under the guidance of volunteers. Established in December 2016, the restoration hospital is located in the west of the Palace Museum. The facility covers 13,000 square meters and has the nation's most-advanced restoration studios. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Guanguan)






> A volunteer talks to visitors about cultural relics restoration at a 'hospital' in the Palace Museum in Beijing, June 9, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Guanguan)






> Pandas show off their soccer skills at the China Conservation and Research Center for Giant Panda in Southwest China's Sichuan Province on June 10 ahead of the FIFA World Cup. (Photo/Courtesy of the China Conservation and Research Center for Giant Panda)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> People attend a dragon boat competition to celebrate the Duanwu Festival in Wuhe County, east China's Anhui Province, June 10, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhou Jiandao)






> Pupils make zongzi, a pyramid-shaped dumpling made of glutinous rice wrapped in bamboo or reed leaves, under the direction of volunteers to celebrate the Duanwu Festival at Qianhe Primary School in Sidui Town in Guanyun County, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 11, 2018. (Xinhua/Wu Chenguang)








> Tourists drift down a brook in Zigui County of central China's Hubei Province, June 9, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Gang)






> Volunteers clean waste on beach in Dongshan County, southeast China's Fujian Province, Oct. 2, 2017. World Oceans Day, a UN-designated day held annually on June 8, aims to arouse people's consciousness to preserve oceans on Earth. (Xinhua/Song Weiwei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> An exhibitor introduces a type of small household teaching robot during the 2018 CES (Consumer Electronics Show) Asia in Shanghai, east China, June 13, 2018. Nearly 500 companies took part in the CES Asia, which kicked off here on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)






> A visitor experiences in an intelligent driving simulation cockpit during the 2018 CES (Consumer Electronics Show) Asia in Shanghai, east China, June 13, 2018. Nearly 500 companies took part in the CES Asia, which kicked off here on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)






> An exhibitor introduces an intelligent health management product during the 2018 CES (Consumer Electronics Show) Asia in Shanghai, east China, June 13, 2018. Nearly 500 companies took part in the CES Asia, which kicked off here on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)






> Visitors view backpacks equipped with solar photovoltaic panels during the 2018 CES (Consumer Electronics Show) Asia in Shanghai, east China, June 13, 2018. Nearly 500 companies took part in the CES Asia, which kicked off here on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)






> Visitors view a spherical customized computer host during the 2018 CES (Consumer Electronics Show) Asia in Shanghai, east China, June 13, 2018. Nearly 500 companies took part in the CES Asia, which kicked off here on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Ye Lianping, 90, tutors students free of charge in his home in Maanshan City, East China’s Anhui Province. The retired teacher has volunteered to help students learn English for 18 years. The local government helped renovate a storage area into two rooms where students can finish homework, read books and play chess. Ye said many rural children live with their grandparents after their parents migrated to work in other cities. Despite the generous support for students, Ye is known for his thrift and still lives in a shabby cottage built 30 years ago. (Photo/VCG)






> Students try hotpot in an elective course at a university in Chengdu City, the capital of Southwest China’s Sichuan Province, June 12, 2018. The two-credit course was supervised by a master chief. (Photo: China News Service/An Yuan)








> Students learn to cook classical dishes in an elective course at a university in Chengdu City, the capital of Southwest China’s Sichuan Province, June 12, 2018. The two-credit course was supervised by a master chief. (Photo: China News Service/An Yuan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> The 16th China Medical Team visits the SOS International Children's Village in the Central African Republic earlier June. [Photo by Song Wenhui/for China Daily]
> 
> The 16th China Medical Team organized by the Zhejiang provincial health department went to the SOS International Children's Village in the Central African Republic earlier this month. Eighteen Chinese doctors and nurses brought medicine and healthcare supplies to more than 100 orphans living in the village.
> 
> In the Central African Republic, children make up a vast section of the country's population, as nearly half of all Central Africans are less than 14 years old. 370,000 of these children are orphans and grow up without one or both parents






> The 16th China Medical Team visits the SOS International Children's Village in the Central African Republic earlier June. [Photo by Song Wenhui/for China Daily]






> A dragon boat race was held in Cebei village, South China's Guangdong province, on June 12. The photo shows 12 dragon boat teams on the river before the race starts. [Photo/VCG]






> The dragon boat race in Cebei village, held for more than 30 years consecutively, is a typical competition in the south of the Five Ridges in China. Each of the 12 dragon boat associations in the village sends a team to participate in the race. [Photo/VCG]






> After race results were announced, winning team members celebrated. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Staff members present a simulation of high-speed train driving for foreigners at a training base for high-speed railway staff in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, June 12, 2018. Altogether 63 railway executives from 13 countries including Thailand, Sri Lanka and Laos visited the training base Tuesday. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)






> Staff members introduce the dispatching and conducting work for foreigners at a training base for high-speed railway staff in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, June 12, 2018. Altogether 63 railway executives from 13 countries including Thailand, Sri Lanka and Laos visited the training base Tuesday. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)






> A nurse massages a newborn at Fujian Provincial Maternity and Children's Hospital in Fuzhou, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, June 12, 2018. Fujian Provincial Maternity and Children's Hospital has improved the facilities and its services in recent years. New building was constructed and high technology is used. Patients are able to file documents, receive instructions ahead of delivery and reserve massaging for newborns through cell phones. (Xinhua/Song Weiwei)






> China's manned submersible Jiaolong is prepared to dive in the Yap Trench in the west Pacific, June 13, 2017. World Oceans Day, a UN-designated day held annually on June 8, aims to arouse people's consciousness to preserve oceans on Earth. (Xinhua/Liu Shiping)






> Firefighters board a helicopter in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, June 4, 2018. A forest fire that broke out in Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region has spread to neighboring Heilongjiang Province, local fire authorities said Monday. More than 3,600 firefighters, forest police and items of large fire fighting equipment have been mobilized. (Xinhua/Liu Lei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Hung Hsiu-chu(2nd L), former chairwoman of Kuomintang in Taiwan, leads a delegation to pay homage to deceased soldiers of the Chinese Expeditionary Force who died while fighting the Japanese army in World War II in Myanmar, at a martyrs' cemetery in Tengchong County, Southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 11, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Ranyang)








> Readers borrow books using a smart library in the Xuanhua District in Zhangjiakou, north China's Hebei Province, June 11, 2018. Over 30 smart libraries were put into use in the district for the public. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)






> Workers work at a construction site of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway in Zhangjiakou, north China's Hebei Province, June 11, 2018. The railway, connecting China's capital Beijing and Zhangjiakou of north China's Hebei Province, is designed at a speed of 350 kilometers per hour and is expected to be put into use at the end of 2019. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> President Xi Jinping, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, talks with representatives of workers at a base of China International Marine Containers (CIMC) Raffles during an inspection tour in Yantai, East China's Shandong province, June 13, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]








> This vase gathering dust in a loft turned out to be a hugely-important Chinese vase which has sold after a tense auction room battle. [Photo/VCG]
> Unsuspecting owners brought the treasure in a shoe box for valuation
> 
> A long-forgotten and rare Chinese imperial vase discovered in the attic of a family home in France was sold for 16.2 million euros ($19 million) at Sotheby's in Paris on Tuesday.
> ...








> Students onstage create a feast for the eyes during Aidi International School’s cultural festival held at the Forbidden City Concert Hall in Beijing on June 12. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]
> With the theme of "Paying Tribute to Chinese Traditional Culture", a cultural festival organized by Aidi International School, a leader in international education in China, took place at the Forbidden City Concert Hall in Beijing on June 12.
> 
> The festival consisted of three parts: the summer music concert Global Citizens with a Chinese Identity, the cultural salon National Treasure Keeper, and the art exhibition Face of China.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Scenes from the WorldSkills China National Competition in Shanghai, June 13, 2018. A total of 897 skilled professionals from across the country will compete in 34 programs including carpentry, floriculture, gem cutting, baking and panel beating. The winners will represent China at the 46th WorldSkills Competition in 2021. WorldSkills aims to raise the profile and recognition of skilled people and show how important skills are in achieving economic growth and personal success, according to its official website. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Hengwei)










> Folk artist Chen Bingshou displays dragon boat models in Daoxian County of Yongzhou City, central China's Hunan Province. Chen, 56, has been engaged in making dragon head for over 40 years. Every year, June is the busiest time for Chen as the demand for the dragon head is strong ahead of the dragon boat festival. Each dragon weighs about 15 kilograms and it takes Chen about 12 days to finish. (Xinhua/He Hongfu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Teachers grade test papers of the national college entrance exam, known as gaokao, at Hainan Normal University in Haikou City, South China’s Hainan Province, June 12, 2018. The province’s 699 teachers will be responsible for grading gaokao test papers from June 14 to 20 at well-guarded sites. (Photo/VCG)






> A paramilitary police officer stands guard at a site where the test papers of the national college entrance exam, known as gaokao, are being graded at Hainan Normal University in Haikou City, South China’s Hainan Province, June 12, 2018. (Photo/VCG)






> Photo taken on June 13, 2018 shows China's new generation domestic medium-low-speed magnetic levitation (maglev) train at the CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co., Ltd., Zhuzhou of central China's Hunan Province. The new train rolled off the production line Wednesday and can run up to 160 km per hour, compared with the first generation's top speed of 100 km per hour. (Photo/Xinhua)






> Tibetans shear yaks in Qiaoqi Tibet Autonomous Township of Baoxing County, Southwest China’s Sichuan Province. An important custom for Tibetans in the area, yak shearing usually takes place in May and June. Tibetan men are responsible for catching a yak, then women shear the animal while feeding it.(Photo: China News Service/Gao Huakang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children take part in an activity to celebrate the upcoming Dragon Boat Festival at Beibao primary school in Handan City, north China's Hebei Province, June 15, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



A girl learns to perform sugar-figure blowing during an activity to celebrate upcoming Dragon Boat Festival at the Beijing Stone Carving Art Museum in Beijing, capital of China, June 16, 2018. (Xinhua/Luo Xiaoguang)



A man makes sugar painting during a cultural festival of the Dragon Boat Festival in Yanqing District of Beijing, capital of China, June 16, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Xin)



Tourists make "zongzi", a pyramid-shaped dumpling made of glutinous rice wrapped in bamboo or reed leaves, during a contest in Zhuquan Village of Yinan County, east China's Shandong Province, June 16, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Yanbing)



A boy makes a dragon boat model at a museum in Lianyungang, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 16, 2018. (Xinhua/Geng Yuhe)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children play with dragon boats made of boxes during an event to celebrate the upcoming Dragon Boat Festival at Zihao kindergarten in Yantai, east China's Shandong Province, June 15, 2018. (Xinhua/Tang Ke)



Children play with dragon boats made of boxes during an event to celebrate the upcoming Dragon Boat Festival at a kindergarten in Suzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 15, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Jianzhong)



Children learn to make Zongzi, a pyramid-shaped dumpling made of glutinous rice wrapped in bamboo or reed leaves, during an activity to celebrate upcoming Dragon Boat Festival at Ruizhi kindergarten in Liping, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 15, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Daifu)



Children learn to make sachets during an activity to celebrate upcoming Dragon Boat Festival at Beibao primary school in Handan City, north China's Hebei Province, June 15, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



Children learn the tea art during an activity to celebrate upcoming Dragon Boat Festival at Beibao primary school in Handan City, north China's Hebei Province, June 15, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Triticale (hybrid of wheat) is harvested in Beishao Village of Dingzhou City, north China's Hebei Province, June 15, 2018. About 84 hectares of triticale entered harvest season in Dingzhou. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)



Residents pass by a self-service grocery store with no cashier in Guye District of Tangshan, north China's Hebei Province, June 14, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)



A woman pays by her phone at a self-service grocery store with no cashier in Guye District of Tangshan, north China's Hebei Province, June 14, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)



Visitors taste crayfishes during a massive crayfish banquet in Xuyi, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 13, 2018. More than 50,000 residents and tourists took part in the feast here Wednesday. Crayfish-related industries in China saw robust growth last year as total output rocketed by 83.15 percent to 268.5 billion yuan (42 billion U.S. dollars) in 2017, said a report released Tuesday. A total of 1.13 million tonnes of crayfish were raised last year, with the provinces of Hubei, Anhui, Hunan, Jiangsu and Jiangxi as major producers. (Xinhua/Li Xiang)
*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Young men perform Kung Fu during a folk art festival in Langfang, north China's Hebei Province, June 17, 2018. Various activities were held to celebrate the Dragon Boat Festival. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



A folk artist introduces clay sculptures to children during a folk art festival in Langfang, north China's Hebei Province, June 17, 2018. Various activities were held to celebrate the Dragon Boat Festival. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



Girls have fun on the Wusi Square in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, June 17, 2018. People enjoy their holiday time during the Dragon Boat Festival. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)





Pupils compete in a football(soccer) match at Beixin Art Primary School in Ningjin County, north China's Hebei Province, June 18, 2018, the third day of the three-day Dragon Boat Festival holiday. (Xinhua/Chen Lei)

*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> People learn how to make Zongzi, or rice dumplings, at a workshop in a restaurant in Manhattan, New York City, the United States, on June 16, 2018. A famed restaurant in New York City turned itself into a workshop over the weekend for learning to make rice dumplings to celebrate the Dragon Boat Festival, a traditional Chinese holiday that commemorates the death of an ancient patriotic poet Qu Yuan. [Photo/Xinhua]






> The graduates pose for a photo accompanied by their babies and children at the graduation ceremony of the School of Nursing, University of South China in Hengyang, Hunan province, on June 10, 2018. [Photo/VCG]






> A graduate smiles at her newborn baby at the graduation ceremony of the School of Nursing, University of South China in Hengyang, Hunan province, on June 10, 2018. [Photo/VCG]








> Farmers walk in terraced fields in Sishui Village of Longsheng County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, June 16, 2018. (Xinhua/Pan Zhixiang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pupils of Xinghua primary school pick shocks of wheat in Luanxian County, north China's Hebei Province, June 17, 2018. The school organized a farming experience activity for students Sunday. (Xinhua/Mu Yu)



Pupils of Xinghua primary school learn to sow a field with corn in Luanxian County, north China's Hebei Province, June 17, 2018. The school organized a farming experience activity for students Sunday. (Xinhua/Mu Yu)



Pupils of Xinghua primary school plough a field in Luanxian County, north China's Hebei Province, June 17, 2018. The school organized a farming experience activity for students Sunday. (Xinhua/Mu Yu)



Tang Jinhua and Yu Xiaohan (Front) of China compete during the women's doubles semifinal match against Chow Mei Kuan and Vivian Hoo of Malaysia at the U.S. Open Badminton Championships in Los Angeles, the United States, on June 16, 2018. Tang Jinhua and Yu Xiaohan won 2-0. (Xinhua/Zhao Hanrong)



Ren Xiangyu (R) and Ou Xuanyi of China compete during the men's doubles semifinal match against Jung Jae Wook and Kim Jae Hwan of South Korea at the U.S. Open Badminton Championships in Los Angeles, the United States, on June 16, 2018. Ren and Ou won 2-0. (Xinhua/Zhao Hanrong)
*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Readers are seen at a parent-child reading library of Taiyuan Library in north China's Shanxi Province, June 17, 2018, the second day of the Dragon Boat Festival holiday. (Xinhua/Yang Chenguang)



Readers enter a parent-child reading library of Taiyuan Library in north China's Shanxi Province, June 17, 2018, the second day of the Dragon Boat Festival holiday. (Xinhua/Yang Chenguang)



Readers are seen at a parent-child reading library of Taiyuan Library in north China's Shanxi Province, June 17, 2018, the second day of the Dragon Boat Festival holiday. (Xinhua/Yang Chenguang)



Children make dragon boat lanterns during a folk custom activity to greet the Dragon Boat Festival at a museum in Hohhot, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, June 17, 2018. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)



Children taste "zongzi", glutinous rice with various fillings wrapped in bamboo or reed leaves, during a folk custom activity to greet the Dragon Boat Festival at a museum in Hohhot, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, June 17, 2018. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> Participants attend a training for dragon boat race on the Wuyang River in Zhenyuan county, Southwest China's Guizhou province, June 16, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children take part in an activity to celebrate the upcoming Dragon Boat Festival at Beibao primary school in Handan City, north China's Hebei Province, June 15, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



A girl learns to perform sugar-figure blowing during an activity to celebrate upcoming Dragon Boat Festival at the Beijing Stone Carving Art Museum in Beijing, capital of China, June 16, 2018. (Xinhua/Luo Xiaoguang)



A man makes sugar painting during a cultural festival of the Dragon Boat Festival in Yanqing District of Beijing, capital of China, June 16, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Xin)



Tourists make "zongzi", a pyramid-shaped dumpling made of glutinous rice wrapped in bamboo or reed leaves, during a contest in Zhuquan Village of Yinan County, east China's Shandong Province, June 16, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Yanbing)



A boy makes a dragon boat model at a museum in Lianyungang, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 16, 2018. (Xinhua/Geng Yuhe)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children play with dragon boats made of boxes during an event to celebrate the upcoming Dragon Boat Festival at Zihao kindergarten in Yantai, east China's Shandong Province, June 15, 2018. (Xinhua/Tang Ke)



Children play with dragon boats made of boxes during an event to celebrate the upcoming Dragon Boat Festival at a kindergarten in Suzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 15, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Jianzhong)



Children learn to make Zongzi, a pyramid-shaped dumpling made of glutinous rice wrapped in bamboo or reed leaves, during an activity to celebrate upcoming Dragon Boat Festival at Ruizhi kindergarten in Liping, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 15, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Daifu)



Children learn to make sachets during an activity to celebrate upcoming Dragon Boat Festival at Beibao primary school in Handan City, north China's Hebei Province, June 15, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



Children learn the tea art during an activity to celebrate upcoming Dragon Boat Festival at Beibao primary school in Handan City, north China's Hebei Province, June 15, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

> People learn how to make Zongzi, or rice dumplings, at a workshop in a restaurant in Manhattan, New York City, the United States, on June 16, 2018. A famed restaurant in New York City turned itself into a workshop over the weekend for learning to make rice dumplings to celebrate the Dragon Boat Festival, a traditional Chinese holiday that commemorates the death of an ancient patriotic poet Qu Yuan. [Photo/Xinhua]






> The graduates pose for a photo accompanied by their babies and children at the graduation ceremony of the School of Nursing, University of South China in Hengyang, Hunan province, on June 10, 2018. [Photo/VCG]






> A graduate smiles at her newborn baby at the graduation ceremony of the School of Nursing, University of South China in Hengyang, Hunan province, on June 10, 2018. [Photo/VCG]








> Farmers walk in terraced fields in Sishui Village of Longsheng County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, June 16, 2018. (Xinhua/Pan Zhixiang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Young men perform Kung Fu during a folk art festival in Langfang, north China's Hebei Province, June 17, 2018. Various activities were held to celebrate the Dragon Boat Festival. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



A folk artist introduces clay sculptures to children during a folk art festival in Langfang, north China's Hebei Province, June 17, 2018. Various activities were held to celebrate the Dragon Boat Festival. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



Girls have fun on the Wusi Square in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, June 17, 2018. People enjoy their holiday time during the Dragon Boat Festival. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)





Pupils compete in a football(soccer) match at Beixin Art Primary School in Ningjin County, north China's Hebei Province, June 18, 2018, the third day of the three-day Dragon Boat Festival holiday. (Xinhua/Chen Lei)

*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zou Yujiang (R) asks about the price of vegetable at a restaurant along the National Highway 206, June 12, 2018. Zou has to spend every penny wisely because of the limited budget on the road. Zou Yujiang, 41 years old, is a truck driver from Gao'an City of Jiangxi Province. He has spent most of his time on the road, transporting goods from one place to another. There have been over 21 million employees in the industry of the road freight transportation in China so far. Like Zou Yujiang, most of them make a living on trucks with little time staying with families. Their hard works have contributed to the fast and reliable delivery services of the country. (Xinhua/Peng Zhaozhi)



Zou Yujiang (L) and Peng Zhengyong, a driver hired by Zou, are on the way back home from southeast China's Fujian Province to east China's Jiangxi Province, June 13, 2018.



Zou Yujiang makes phone call to client at 4:00 am in the morning on the way back from southeast China's Fujian Province to east China's Jiangxi Province, June 14, 2018.



Zou Yujiang (2nd R) has supper with friends along the road from east China's Jiangxi Province to southeast China's Fujian Province, June 12, 2018



Peng Zhengyong, a driver hired by Zou Yujiang, cleans the truck before setting off in Gao'an City, east China's Jiangxi Province, June 12, 2018.
*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*In this aerial photo taken on June 18, 2018, a bullet train operates on a rail bridge in Nanning, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region. [Photo/Xinhua]



Residents at relocation site welcome newcomers in Lhasa, Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, on Monday. [Photo/Xinhua]

LHASA - Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region is carrying out its first relocation program for villagers living in high-altitude nature reserve, with around 1,100 villagers moving in their new homes on Monday.

The regional government spent 226 million yuan (around $35.1 million) on the relocation program, building houses, kindergartens and public facilities as well as offering subsidies for villagers.



An 81-year-old woman and her family members relocate to their new home in Lhasa, Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, on Monday. [Photo/Xinhua]



A pregnant woman, along with her family member, is on her way to her new home in Lhasa, Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, on Sunday. [Photo/Xinhua]



This paddy field "painting" at an agricultural park in Shenyang, capital of Northeast China's Liaoning province, feature the Avalokitesvara, Confucius and other pictures from history. The paintings cover a 13.3-hectare paddy field of colorful rice in Xinglongtai's Xibozu county. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]
*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*A book on economics is launched at Sanyuanli Vegetable Market in Chaoyang district in Beijing on Friday, turning the market into an exhibition center. Xue Zhaofeng Economy Handout, written by economist Xue Zhaofeng, and exhibits related to the book, are displayed at the market, as vegetable market is the best barometer of economy. [Photo/IC]



People visit the mini book store at Sanyuanli Vegetable Market in Chaoyang district in Beijing on Friday. [Photo/IC]



An exhibit, named "Tea bag", is displayed at Sanyuanli Vegetable Market in Chaoyang district in Beijing on Friday. [Photo/IC]



A customer shows a pumpkin and noodles she just bought in the market beside an exhibit at Sanyuanli Vegetable Market in Chaoyang district in Beijing on Friday. [Photo/IC]



A boy passes by an exhibit, named "Currency Evolution", at Sanyuanli Vegetable Market in Chaoyang district in Beijing on Friday. [Photo/IC]
*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese President Xi Jinping (R) shakes hands with Bolivian President Juan Evo Morales Ayma during a welcoming ceremony at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing, capital of China, June 19, 2018. Xi Jinping held talks with Juan Evo Morales Ayma on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Li Xueren)





Workers clear enteromorpha, a type of algae, along the beach in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, June 19, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)



People take photos of robots at the 5th China-South Asia Expo (CSA Expo) in Kunming, capital of southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 18, 2018. The 5th CSA Expo and the 25th China Kunming Import and Export Commodities Fair is held here on June 14-20. (Xinhua/Hu Chao)



A Laotian exhibitor introduces commodities to customers at the 5th China-South Asia Expo (CSA Expo) in Kunming, capital of southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 18, 2018. The 5th CSA Expo and the 25th China Kunming Import and Export Commodities Fair is held here on June 14-20. (Xinhua/Hu Chao)*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Peng Liyuan, the wife of President Xi Jinping, brings gifts to children from the Yi ethnic group in the Liangshan Yi autonomous prefecture, Sichuan province, on Thursday. She encouraged them to develop healthy habits in childhood to avoid illnesses and disease later. [Photo provided to China Daily]







Peng Liyuan, the wife of President Xi Jinping, attends various activities promoting the prevention and treatment of AIDS in the Liangshan Yi autonomous prefecture in Sichuan province. [Photo provided to China Daily]
*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*

Graduates attend the 2018 commencement ceremony of Xi'an Jiaotong University in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, June 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)



A graduate receives diploma during the 2018 commencement ceremony of Xi'an Jiaotong University in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, June 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)





Graduates pose for photos during the 2018 commencement ceremony of Xi'an Jiaotong University in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, June 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)



A graduate takes photos with his parents during the 2018 commencement ceremony of Xi'an Jiaotong University in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, June 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hou Jiamin takes photos for graduates at Taiyuan University of Technology on June 15, 2018. [Photo/IC]

With majority of graduates wanting to record their best memories on campus, Hou Jiamin spotted a business opportunity.

Hou, who will graduate from Communication University of Shanxi this year, has become popular with college students in the city due to her creative photography style.





Hou Jiamin takes photos for graduates at Taiyuan University of Technology on June 15, 2018. [Photo/IC]





Hou Jiamin gives suggestions to graduates at Taiyuan University of Technology on June 15, 2018. [Photo/IC]*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*More than 15,000 graduate students at Wuhan University attend their graduation ceremony despite heavy rain on Friday, June 22, 2018. Their umbrellas formed a spectacular view. [Photo/IC]



Students pose for photos at their graduation ceremony at Wuhan University on Friday, June 22, 2018. More than 15,000 graduate students attended the ceremony despite heavy rain. [Photo/IC]



Students and professors pose for photos at the graduation ceremony at Wuhan University on Friday, June 22, 2018. [Photo/IC]
*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*A clerk counts cash at a bank in Huaibei, Anhui province. [Photo provided to China Daily]



Visitors try to write calligraphy during a Chinese culture and art show in Yangon, Myanmar, June 23, 2018. Activities including calligraphy, Chinese paper-cutting, Chinese knotting, Chinese face mask painting, Chinese traditional dress photo-op and Tea art display and retail were performed at the event, which was held in Yangon on June 23, 2018. (Xinhua/U Aung)







Participants compete in a dragon boat race in Chicago, the United States, June 23, 2018. More than 800 contestants of 32 teams took part in the 2018 Chicago Dragon Boat Race at Ping Tom Memorial Park in Chinatown of Chicago on Saturday. [Photo/Xinhua]


*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*A child takes a selfie with a detection dog at the Guangzhou Customs in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, June 24, 2018. The Guangzhou Customs and the Guangzhou No. 2 Children's Palace on Sunday jointly held the open day activity for children to get to know the fight against drug trafficking. (Xinhua/Liang Xu)







Children watch the detection of a drug-sniffing dogs at the Guangzhou Customs in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, June 24, 2018. (Xinhua/Liang Xu)



*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_*Tourists visit the Zhangdu Lake wetland by boat in Xinzhou District, Wuhan City, Central China’s Hubei Province. Tens of thousands of Chinese sequoias, growing in the one-meter-deep water, make visitors to feel like drifting in a magical floating forest. (Photo/VCG)





Police burn 297 kilograms of seized heroin, methamphetamine, morphine and other drugs in an event to mark the upcoming International Day Against Drug Abuse and Illicit Trafficking in Linquan County, East China’s Anhui Province, June 23, 2018. The United Nations' International Day Against Drug Abuse and Illicit Trafficking falls on June 26 each year. (Photo: China News Service/Zhao Qiang)
*_


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_*Rescuers clear ruins after a landslide hit Lefeng Village in Lingyun County, southwest China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, June 24, 2018. By Sunday evening, disasters including flood and landslides caused by heavy rain have killed three people and affected more than 90,000 in southwest China's Guangxi. (Xinhua/Hu Baowei)



Vehicles run on a flooded road in Nanning, southwest China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, June 24, 2018. (Xinhua/Fan Shaoguang)



Vehicles run on a flooded road in Longping Village of Long'an Township, Luocheng County, southwest China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, June 21, 2018. (Xinhua/Wu Yaorong)



Residents ride motorcycles on a flooded road in Nanning, southwest China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, June 24, 2018. (Xinhua/Yu Xiangquan)



A farmer checks a flooded rice paddy in Qiaoxian Village of Shanglin County, Nanning, southwest China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, June 23, 2018. By Sunday evening, disasters including flood and landslides caused by heavy rain have killed three people and affected more than 90,000 in southwest China's Guangxi. (Xinhua/Fan Shaoguang)
*_


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tourists take photos at a rose town in Luonan County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, June 16, 2018. The rose town in Luonan has received more than 200,000 tourists since its opening in May of 2017. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)



Tourists visit a rose town in Luonan County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, June 16, 2018. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)



Tourists buy sachets at a rose town in Luonan County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, June 16, 2018. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)



Batbayar Chogsom (1st L), director of "Out of Paradise", wins the Best Feature Film award at the awarding ceremony of the 21st Golden Goblet Awards during the Shanghai International Film Festival in Shanghai, east China, June 24, 2018. The award winners of the 21st Golden Goblet Awards were announced on Sunday. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)



A villager works by a grapevine in Diantou Village of Qinghe Town in Yuncheng City, north China's Shanxi Province, June 21, 2018. Thursday marked the summer solstice, the northern hemisphere's longest day of the year. (Xinhua/Li Lujian)
*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*New-tech experiment twin satellites, carried by the Long March-2C rocket, are launched from southwest China's Xichang Satellite Launch Center, June 27, 2018. The twin-satellites missions are to link the inter-satellite network and conduct new technology tests on satellites earth-observation. (Xinhua)







Visitors trie a pair of VR glasses during an international VR image week in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, June 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)



A staff member shows remote control with 5G and artificial intelligence (AI) technologies during the Mobile World Conference Shanghai (MWCS) 2018 in east China's Shanghai, June 27, 2018. The three-day MWCS 2018 kicked off at the Shanghai New International Expo Center on Wednesday, showing trending mobile products, services and technologies. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_Bismuth crystals extracted by Liu Huadong are seen in this picture taken on June 12, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



Liu Huadong, 27, chose a different path from his classmates after graduating in chemistry from Qingdao Agricultural University in 2014.

Instead of appearing in the civil service exam or becoming a laboratory technician in a chemical plant like his peers, he rented a house in the rural area of Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, and established his own lab.

Over the past four years, he has extracted and collected all chemical elements except for some dangerous and radioactive ones.

Liu also runs a shop on China's biggest online shopping platform Taobao. He designs souvenirs with chemical elements and sells them, earning annual revenue of 200,000 yuan ($30,756).



Crystals and minerals collected by Liu Huadong are seen at his workshop in Qingdao, Shandong province, May 28, 2018. [Photo/VCG]

Tourists walk through a corridor with cool mist sprayers at the Humble Administrator's Garden in Suzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 26, 2018. (Xinhua/Hang Xingwei)





Tourists walk through a corridor with cool mist sprayers at the Humble Administrator's Garden in Suzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 26, 2018. (Xinhua/Hang Xingwei)


_


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*A steward hands out birthday cakes to passengers on the G1 Fuxing high-speed bullet train on Beijing-Shanghai high speed railway line on June 26, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]

Fuxing high-speed bullet train celebrated its one-year anniversary on G1 high-speed railway line from Beijing to Shanghai on June 26, 2018.

Three new longer Fuxing bullet trains, with a designed speed of 350 kilometers per hour, will start to run on the Beijing-Shanghai line on July 1.



A steward holds a baby passenger's hands to cut the birthday cake on the G1 Fuxing high-speed bullet train on Beijing-Shanghai high speed railway line on June 26, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]



Fuxing high-speed bullet trains gear up for the Spring Festive rush in Beijing on Jan 24, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



Passengers and stewards pose for a photo to celebrate the Dragon Boat Festival on G89 Fuxing high-speed bullet train on Beijing West-Chengdu East high-speed railway line on June 18, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



The G1 Fuxing high-speed bullet train on Beijing-Shanghai high speed railway line leaves Beijing South Railway Station for Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station in Beijing, on June 26, 2018.[Photo/IC]

*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*People cool off with a misting system set up in Chenyi Square at the Bund in Shanghai as the high reached 37C (98F) on Tuesday. Rains are expected to bring relief on Thursday. WANG GANG/CHINA DAILY

Many cities across the country issued the year's first hot weather alerts on Tuesday, but a government weather expert said the heat wave won't stay for long.

The mercury hit 37C (98F) in downtown Shanghai, where an orange alert was issued for the first time this year along with a warning to citizens－especially children, the elderly and the sick－to keep cool and avoid too much time outdoors. Other areas in the city also reported a high of over 35C. (95F)



A tourist wears a paper bag to stay away from heat at Tian'anmen square in Beijing on June 26, 2018. [Photo/IC]



A tourist uses a fan as a shelter from heat at Tian'anmen square in Beijing on June 26, 2018. [Photo/IC]



A tourist wears a hat and a scarf to stay away from heat at Tiananmen square in Beijing on June 26, 2018. [Photo/IC]



Tourists ride a boat in a lotus pond to beat summer heat in Zizhuyuan Park in Beijing on June 26, 2018. [Photo/IC]
*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kindergarten children play soccer games in Rugao, East China's Jiangsu province, on June 22, 2018. [Photo/IC]



A boy takes part in a water fight game in Lianshui, East China's Jiangsu province, on June 23, 2018. [Photo/IC]



Young girls learn dancing skills at a training center in Bozhou city, east China's Anhui province, 24 June 2018. [Photo/IC]



Primary school students are given knowledge on electricity safety in Zaozhuang, East China's Shandong province, on June 27, 2018. [Photo/IC]



Children crayfish in a lotus pond in Luzhou, Southwest China's Sichuan province, on July 2, 2018. [Photo/IC]

*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Conductor Zhang Xinxin (2nd R) helps a wheelchair user on the bullet train D6093 at the Yantai Railway Station in Yantai, east China's Shandong Province, June 30, 2018. China's summer transport peak period will begin on July 1, with a total of 647 million passenger trips expected to be made by train. The period runs from July 1 to August 31, when students on summer vacation have time to travel or return home. (Xinhua/Tang Ke)



Children board a bullet train at the Yantai Railway Station in Yantai, east China's Shandong Province, June 30, 2018. China's summer transport peak period will begin on July 1.(Xinhua/Tang Ke)



Contestants take part in a riverside fishing competition at a tourism resort in Laifeng County of Enshi, central China's Hubei Province, June 30, 2018. The fishing competition held here on Saturday was participated by 360 contestants from 120 teams from across China. (Xinhua/Yang Shunpi) 



Couples exchange love tokens as they get married in a group wedding in front of the Shengjing Grand Theater in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, June 30, 2018. The group wedding was held for 27 couples from all walks of life. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)



In this aerial photo taken on June 30, 2018, couples get married in a group wedding in front of the Shengjing Grand Theater in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province. The group wedding was held for 27 couples from all walks of life. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)
*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*A flag-raising ceremony is held at Golden Bauhinia Square to celebrate the 21st anniversary of Hong Kong's return to the motherland, in Hong Kong, south China, July 1, 2018. (Xinhua/Qin Qing)



People perform lion dance at an event to celebrate the 21st anniversary of Hong Kong's return to the motherland in Hong Kong, south China, July 1, 2018. (Xinhua/Qin Qing)



Passengers arrive at Chongqing North Railway Station in southwest China's Chongqing, July 1, 2018. China's railway network is expected to see 647 million passenger trips in this year's "summer transport" from Sunday to the end of August, according to the China Railway Corporation. The figure is 7.6 percent higher than the previous year, representing a daily average of more than 10 million passenger trips, the company said. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)



Passengers have tickets checked at Beijing South Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China, July 1, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)



Passengers walk on a platform of Beijing South Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China, July 1, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)
*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Night Scene of The Oriental Pearl Tower in Shanghai,China April 2018 by Hunter Bliss, on Flickr

Shanghai Life by Geoff Ambrosi, on Flickr

Chinese People Taking a Nap Standing up on the Subway in Xi'an, China, March 2018 by Hunter Bliss, on Flickr

Hua Deng Chinese Lantern City Center Xian China, Spring Festival 2018 Cultural Celebration Crowd by Hunter Bliss, on Flickr

Chinese People Riding a Motorcycle on the street by Hunter Bliss, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*A man shows newly harvested wheat in Huanxian County, Northwest China’s Gansu Province. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yongxin)



Wheat harvesting in Huanxian County, Northwest China’s Gansu Province. The county had a bumper harvest of 300,000 mu (2,000 hectares)of wheat. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yongxin)







Chinese and British students from the China Academy of Art's creative fashion design camp experience traditional Chinese textile craft at the Blue Calico Museum in Nantong, East China's Jiangsu Province, on July 3, 2018. The process of making blue calico has been listed as a state-level intangible cultural heritage in China. (Photo/Asianewsphoto)

*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*A boy stares into the distance in Nanchang railway station, East China's Jiangxi province, on July 4, 2018. As the summer break starts, many migrant children studying schooling in cities with their parents are sent back to hometown to reunite with their other family members left behind in rural areas. [Photo/IC]



A squatting child takes care of her luggage in Nanchang railway station, East China's Jiangxi province, on July 4, 2018. [Photo/IC]



A girl stares into the distance in Nanchang railway station, East China's Jiangxi province, on July 4, 2018. [Photo/IC]





Children read books at Xinhua Bookstore in Baokang County of central China's Hubei Province, July 4, 2018. Children participate in various activities during summer vacation. (Xinhua/Yang Tao)

*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Visitors view robots dancing at China International Robot Show (CiROS) 2018 in East China's Shanghai, July 4, 2018. The CiROS opened here on Wednesday. [Photo/Xinhua]



Visitors view a humanroid at China International Robot Show (CiROS) 2018 in east China's Shanghai, July 4, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]



Children are going on their way to catch trains in Nanchang railway station, East China's Jiangxi province, on July 4, 2018. As the summer break starts, many migrant children schooling studying in cities with their parents are sent back to hometown to reunite with their other family members left behind in rural areas. [Photo/IC]



Carrying bags and luggage, a child boy and his father are going on their way to take catch trains in Nanchang railway station, East China's Jiangxi province, on July 4, 2018. [Photo/IC]



A girl feeds instant noodles to her brother in Nanchang railway station, East China's Jiangxi province, on July 4, 2018.
*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Diners enjoy hotpot while dipping their feet in a pool at a restaurant in Chongqing, July 5, 2018.



Gold fish are kept in the pool, which allows customers to enjoy a footbath while eating the popular stew, a hot meal mixed with meat and vegetables. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Chao)





Baker Chen Yao shows her fondant cakes in Hangzhou City, the capital of east China's Zhejiang Province on July 5, 2018. Chen is now well-known for combining icons of local Chinese culture with traditional fondant cake recipe. (Photo: China News Service/ Wang Gang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rescued tourists from a boat that sank gather on a pier Thursday on the island of Phuket, southern Thailand. The boat carrying dozens of Chinese tourists overturned in rough seas off southern Thailand and dozens of passengers were unaccounted for, the Phuket governor said. | AP



A citizen rides on a waterlogged street following heavy rain in Huai'an City of east China's Jiangsu Province, July 5, 2018. The National Meteorological Center of China warned of waterlogging in areas affected by heavy rainfall including Jiangsu, Anhui, Jiangxi, Hubei, Hunan, Chongqing, Guizhou. (Xinhua/Wang Kaicheng)



A pedestrian wades through a waterlogged street following heavy rain in Huai'an City of east China's Jiangsu Province, July 5, 2018.



Children practice dancing in the Ganyu District of Lianyungang City, east China's Jiangsu Province, July 4, 2018. Children participate in various activities during summer vacation. (Xinhua/Shao Shixin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*A lotus-themed dish is presented at a restaurant in Shanghai on July 2, 2018. A series of lotus-themed dishes were introduced by the restaurant recently, drawing wide popularity. [Photo/IC]



People play in seawater to avoid summer heat in Sanya, South China's Hainan province, on July 3, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



A cosplay lover poses for a photo at an animation carnival held at an exhibition center in Nanning, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on July 1, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



Water is discharged from Xiaolangdi Reservoir in Luoyang, Henan province, on July 5, 2018. The discharge will allow more room behind the dam to capture floodwaters. [Photo/VCG]



Local residents evacuate a pig stranded by a rainstorm in Shou'an town, Pujiang county, Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province, on July 2, 2018. [Photo/IC]

*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Workers race against time to repair the tracks on the Beijing-Kowloon railway in Gongqingcheng City, Jiangxi Province, July 4, 2018, after temperatures reached 30 degrees centigrade. The maintenance work had to be completed in two hours to minimize impact on the busy railway line. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Hao)



Tourists go sightseeing at Yehliu Geopark in New Taipei City, southeast China's Taiwan, July 8, 2018. (Xinhua/Xue Yubin)



Tourists drift on water in Nanchang, east China's Jiangxi Province, July 5, 2018. People cool themselves off by taking up water activities as high summer temperature scorches Nanchang. (Xinhua/Wan Xiang)



Photo taken on July 4, 2018 shows the view of advection fog in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rescue divers of China's Zhejiang Rescue Team of Ramunion check equipment before a search operation for missing passengers of a capsized tourist boat at a pier in Phuket, Thailand, July 8, 2018. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Intangible cultural heritage successor Wang Xin (C, upper) teaches children to make steamed buns at her home in Zaozhuang, east China's Shandong Province, July 8, 2018. Some students in Zaozhuang learnt making skills of intangible cultural heritages to enrich their summer vacation. (Xinhua/Sun Zhongzhe)



Photo taken on July 8, 2018 shows a steamed bun made by intangible cultural heritage successor Wang Xin in Zaozhuang, east China's Shandong Province.(Xinhua/Sun Zhongzhe)



People queue to receive the Sanfu Paste treatment at a hospital in Guangzhou, south China's Guangdong Province, July 7, 2018. Sanfu Paste is a procedure in traditional Chinese medicine in which medicated patches are placed on various acupuncture points on the body. Sanfu, the hottest period on Chinese calendar, is considered a particularly suitable time for treating illness. (Xinhua/Liang Xu)



Doctors stick the Sanfu Paste on patients at a hospital in Guangzhou, south China's Guangdong Province, July 7, 2018. (Xinhua/Liang Xu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Carved works from East China's Anhui province on display at the China Cultural Center in Singapore. [Photo/Chinaculture.org]

The 2018 Anhui Cultural Year was held at the China Cultural Center in Singapore on June 1, offering a glimpse of China's Hui culture, which originated in East China's Anhui province.

On display are documents of 24 historical figures in Anhui to narrate the place's history and Anhui's intangible cultural heritage, such as Hui-style carving and the "four treasures of study" in ancient times - namely, paper, ink, brushes and inkstones.



Singaporeans try Chinese seals at the China Cultural Center in Singapore, June 1, 2018. [Photo/Chinaculture.org]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students use waste materials to make art work during a class at a school in Lincheng Township in Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, July 10, 2018. Volunteers from Hangzhou Normal University and government officials organized the class to teach students how to classify the garbage and reuse the waste. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photo taken on July 10, 2018 shows papier-mache pandas during an exhibition of the papier-mache artwork "1,600 Pandas" at Metrotown mall in Vancouver, Canada. "1,600 Pandas", a papier-mache artwork created in 2008 by French artist Paulo Grangeon for the World Wildlife Fund (WWF), began its Canada exhibition tour on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Liang sen)



A girl plays with a papier-mache panda during an exhibition of the papier-mache artwork "1,600 Pandas" at Metrotown mall in Vancouver, Canada, July 10, 2018. (Xinhua/Liang sen)





Actors give performance during the rehearsal of the Shakespeare play "The Tempest" at a press conference in Beijing, capital of China, July 10, 2018. The play will be put on stage at the National Centre of the Performing Arts from Aug. 9 to 15. (Xinhua/Luo Xiaoguang)



Police officers and soldiers help a fisherman moor fishing boats in Taizhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, July 10, 2018. China Meteorological Administration on Tuesday issued this year's first red alert for typhoon as the Typhoon Maria or the 8th of the year approaches the Chinese coast. Typhoon Maria is likely to sweep Taiwan, Fujian, Jiangxi and part of Zhejiang on Tuesday and Wednesday.(Xinhua/Jiang Youqin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A barista serves coffee to a woman at a new Starbucks Reserve flagship store in Beijing's Qianmen area on June 30. [Photo/Agencies]

Starbucks Corp's outgoing Executive Chairman Howard Schultz told Reuters on Monday that a recent slowdown of its business in China would be short-lived, seeking to ease investor concerns that the US coffee chain is under pressure in the fast-growing market









Customers sip tea in a traditional teahouse with decades of history in Chengdu, the capital of Sichuan province. [Photo by Chen Hengqi/China.org.cn]

Editor's note: Sichuan Province is reputed as the Heavenly State, or "Tian Fu Zhi Guo" in Chinese, literally translating as a place with rich natural resources. The capital city of Chengdu, located west of Sichuan Basin, is a productive center, which may contribute to the laid-back way of life there. Sichuan teahouses have a reputation as being the best under heaven, and people say those in Chengdu are the best in Sichuan. People of Chengdu can often be found engaged in this beloved pastime – spending idle hours sipping tea in an old teahouse.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yang Pinghua finishes the 57.7-kilometer trip in 24.5 hours. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Starting from Haikou, Hainan province, in the early morning of Saturday, she swam for nearly 10 hours to reach the turning point in Xuwen county, Guangdong province, and returned to Haikou in the evening of Sunday.

Due to strong winds and currents she was unable to reach accompanying vessels for food supply.



Yang Pinghua swims across the Qiongzhou Strait against winds and currents. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

During the 57.7-kilometer trip, she only had some water and durian(fruit) at the turning point.

"Thanks to the strict physical training in the past year, I could continue and finally achieved my goal," Yang said. "My next goal is to take part in a relay swim across the English Channel with five other women in 2020."



Yang Pinghua finishes a round trip of swimming across the Qiongzhou Strait on Sunday. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Yang Pinghua becomes the first woman to successfully complete the journey in the world. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Firefighters bring two fishermen stranded on sea to the shore in Dongping village, Lianjiang county, Fuzhou, capital of Fujian province, July 11, 2018. [Photo by Rong Xiao/chinadaily.com.cn]

FUZHOU - Maria, the eighth typhoon this year, made landfall at around 9:10 am Wednesday in Lianjiang County, East China's Fujian province, bringing gales of up to 42 meters per second at its eye, according to local meteorological authorities.



Huge waves and strong winds are unleashed in Wenling city, Zhejiang province on Wednesday as Typhoon Maria made landfall in neighbouring Fujian province. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Liang Xiaoqing, 26, poses in Beijing. [Photo/IC]
It's difficult to picture Liang Xiaoqing, a 26-year-old Beijing girl, modeling for clothing brands that targets seniors and middle-aged customers.

Recommended by a photographer, Liang entered the industry accidentally seven years ago.

"After my first photo shoot the brand sold 80,000 pieces," said Liang proudly. That experience gave her more visibility, and helped her get a foothold in the industry.

"Now, I can do a single shoot within one second," Liang said. "Posing for camera comes naturally."

Some days Liang shoots in eight different locations in 24 hours. She barely had any rest time during Alibaba's "Double Eleven" e-commerce festival last November. From 4 am to 1 am, Liang shot 400 sets of clothing on that day, almost 40 sets in one hour.



The hairdresser adjusts Liang Xiaoqing's hair before a shoot in Beijing, on Nov 7, 2017. [Photo/IC]

Liang's hairdresser spends one hour on her hair before each shoot. "Styling gel ruins my hair," she said. "If I quit the job one day, it won't because of lack of offers, but because of lack of hair," Liang joked.



Liang Xiaoqing poses during her shoot in Beijing. [Photo/IC]



Liang Xiaoqing puts on lipstick before shoot. [Photo/IC]



Liang Xiaoqing gets so many offers that sometimes she is forced to turn them down. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dancers perform in a dance drama during the 12th National Dance Exhibition in Kunming, Southwest China's Yunnan province, July 11, 2018. The exhibition, which kicked off on July 11, will present 80 performances and 5 dance dramas in 11 days. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Residents spend their leisure time in an air-raid shelter at People's Square in Chongqing, southwest China, July 11, 2018. An orange alert for high temperature was issued by the local observatory on Tuesday. The air-raid shelters, once used to protect Chongqing residents from air attacks during war time, have turned out to be an ideal place to escape from the scorching heat. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Liu Ningliang and his two daughters eat noodles beside their tractor and caravan. [Photo/IC]

While many parents take their children for vacations in the summer, a father in Xingtai, North China's Hebei province, took his two daughters for a one-month trip on a tractor.



Liu Ningliang drives the tractor on the road. [Photo/IC]

Liu Ningliang, who was born in the 1980s, used to drive a tractor-refitted caravan from Xingtai to Hainan, and would leave the tractor there because driving it back was exhausting.



The two daughters buy vegetables in a market along the road. [Photo/IC]
The daughters took charge of cooking. They bought vegetables in local markets accompanied by their father. 

The family usually ate vegetables and noodles, though they dined at a restaurant every week.



The two daughters stay inside the tractor-refitted caravan. [Photo/IC]

Traveling on a tractor didn't feel so comfortable because it was hot in the south. They parked the vehicle under trees or bridges during the daytime and drove at night.

On Aug 9, they arrived home after crossing seven provinces: Hainan, Guangdong, Guangxi, Hunan, Hubei, Henan and Hebei.



The two daughters make dinner. [Photo/IC]

The journey cost them more than 6,000 yuan.(873 US dollars)

Liu said his daughters have become more independent and learned many things during the trip.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The iPal robots developed by Nanjing-based AvatarMind Robot Technology Co Ltd attracted the attention of many visitors at the World Robot Conference in Beijing on Aug 15, 2018. This type of robot makes education fun and appealing, so is especially popular with children. [Photo by Dong Ning/China.org.cn]



An actress teaches visiting kids to dance with the Monkey King-shaped robot at the World Robot Conference in Beijing on Aug 15, 2018. This is a type of portable robot jointly developed by UBTECH and Tencent Dingdang. [Photo by Dong Ning/China.org.cn]



Visitors watch a robot making milk tea at the World Robot Conference in Beijing on Aug 15, 2018. The robot was developed by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology. [Photo by Dong Ning/China.org.cn]



Industrial exoskeleton robots woo visitors at the World Robot Conference in Beijing on Aug 15, 2018. These robots were developed by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology. [Photo by Dong Ning/China.org.cn]



Two service-oriented robots draw the curiosity of visitors at the World Robot Conference in Beijing on Aug 15, 2018. [Photo by Dong Ning/China.org.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Couples take photos and queue up to register for their marriage at the civil affairs department in Taiyuan City, Shanxi Province, Aug. 17, 2018 on the Qixi Festival, known as China’s Valentine's Day. Falling on the seventh day of the seventh lunar month on the Chinese calendar, the festival celebrates the annual meeting of a cowherd and weaver girl in Chinese mythology. Some reportedly got up at 5 am to register on a day considered auspicious. (Photos: China News Service/Wu Junjie)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Double Seven Festival, also known as Chinese Valentine's Day, falls on August 17 this year. The photos below depict how girls celebrated the day in ancient times.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Zhou Xu, who majored in journalism and communication in Japan, became a food taster after coming back to China. "I love food and I can try delicacies from around the world way ahead of others as a food taster," Zhou said. However, tasting food is not an easy job as many expect, as it requires close examination and evaluation of the texture, color, smell of the food besides making proposals about the target population and possible side dishes to go with it. Zhou once tried more than 100 different varieties of instant noodles and dozens of soy sauce. [Photo/IC]



Zhou Xu tastes a preserved egg in a testing room in Beijing on Aug 19, 2018. Zhou tries the preserved eggs of six brands, each of which is placed in a separate bowl. Products are often stripped off their package to avoid unnecessary influence on the tasters. [Photo/IC]



Zhou Xu tastes some prawns from Madagascar in a testing room in Beijing on Aug 19, 2018. [Photo/IC]



Zhou Xu exercises during lunch break in Beijing on Aug 19, 2018. Keeping fit is a challenge for some food tasters. [Photo/IC]



As a sports fan, Zhou Xu drives a go-cart with friends for fun and to keep fit. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A total of 26 suspects have been arrested and more than 600 cultural relics retrieved in a major tomb robbery case which involves stolen items dating back to as early as the seventh century. The suspects are believed to have involved in the illegal excavation of tombs in Dulan, a county in Northwest China's Qinghai province, and activities such as the brokerage and sales of stolen goods, the Ministry of Public Security said Sunday. 





Among the 646 retrieved items, 16 are classified as national grade-one cultural relics. 





Experts believe that many of the items are of tremendous historical value as they show cultural exchanges and interactions between the East and the West during the early Tang Dynasty (618-907).(Photo/Xinhua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Once again thanks Popeye for organizing all these great images.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> Once again thanks Popeye for organizing all these great images.


^^Thank you my friend!^^kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children do their homework in West Lake Library in Hangzhou, capital of East China's Zhejiang province, Aug 20, 2018. [Photo/IC]



People read books in West Lake Library, a self-service library in Hangzhou, capital of East China's Zhejiang province, Aug 20, 2018. In the library, which opened on Aug 18, people borrow and return books by themselves. It has 11,000 books in the 500 square-meter space. [Photo/IC]



Tourists visit an aquarium at the Atlantis hotel in Sanya city, South China's Hainan province, on Aug 4, 2018. Located along the Haitang Bay National Coast, the luxury hotel re-interprets the myth of Atlantis of ocean and marine life on Hainan Island while taking into account local culture. With 13,500 tons of natural sea water, the super-large aquarium is home to more than 280 varieties of marine life. The first Atlantis resort in China opened in April. [Photo/IC]



A tourist interacts with a beluga whale as he visits an aquarium at the Atlantis hotel in Sanya city, South China's Hainan province, on Aug 4, 2018. [Photo/IC]



Aerial view of the Atlantis Sanya hotel in Sanya city, South China's Hainan province, on March 26, 2018. The curvilinear design of the two giant steel fins creates a beacon that appears to emerge from the horizon. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photos taken on Aug. 19, 2018 shows dredging vessels in Qidong, east China's Jiangsu Province. Two dredging vessels lauched recently. The 108.5-meter-long vessel can dig as deep as 30 meters under the sea floor and store 6,500 cubic meters of silt. (Xinhua/Xu Congjun)





A self-driving mini-bus runs in a software park in Xiamen, southeast China's Fujian Province, Aug. 20, 2018. Measuring 4.3 by 2 meters, the bus is equipped with an autopilot system and has a full capacity of 14 passengers. (Xinhua/Wu Xiaoping)



Passengers take a test ride of a self-driving mini-bus in a software park in Xiamen, southeast China's Fujian Province, Aug. 20, 2018.(Xinhua/Wu Xiaoping)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Deng Deng works for an online store in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province on July 2, 2018. [Photo/VCG]

*Many people only think of models as slim*, but as more and more online stores hire plus-size models to advertise products, more diverse body types are becoming increasingly popular.

Deng Deng (assumed name) works as a plus-size model with monthly salary of 50,000 yuan ($7,263) at an online store.





Deng Deng and her workmates display clotheing via live streaming in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province on July 2, 2018. [Photo/VCG]

The store hired plus-size models to promote its products starting last year, reaching surprising revenue levels — over 100 million yuan in 2017. This year, its revenue is expected to reach 150 million yuan.

Deng was frustrated over trying to lose weight during the last 10 years, she said. She wore dark clothes to make herself look slim, but still felt inferior.

After becoming a model, Deng brims with confidence, does her makeup and wears beautiful clothes every time she goes out.



Deng Deng and her workmate take a break in Hangzhou. [Photo/VCG]



Deng Deng buys some drinks in Hangzhou. [Photo/VCG]

Losing weight is no longer her goal. She just wants be happy and healthy and eat what she wants, Deng said.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A journalist collects media brochures at the news center of the 2018 Smart China Expo in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Aug. 22, 2018. The expo focusing on smart technology will be held at Chongqing International Expo Center from Aug. 23 to 25. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)



Journalists work at the news center of the 2018 Smart China Expo in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Aug. 22, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)



Liu Jinru of China competes during the Vault competition of Artistic Gymnastics Women's Team Final at the Asian Games 2018 in Jakarta, Indonesia on Aug. 22, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Lili)



Gymnasts of China hang their gold medals to their head coach Qiao Liang after the awarding ceremony for Artistic Gymnastics Women's Team Final at the Asian Games 2018 in Jakarta, Indonesia on Aug. 22, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Lili)



(From L to R) China's Liu Jinru, Liu Tingting, Chen Yile, Luo Huan and Zhang Jin celebrate on the podium during the awarding ceremony for Artistic Gymnastics Women's Team Final at the Asian Games 2018 in Jakarta, Indonesia on Aug. 22, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Lili)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A player is spinning a peg-top at the 10th Provincial Traditional Ethnic Sports Games in Hebei Province, Aug. 21, 2018. (Photo by Yuan Liwei for chinadaily.com.cn)

More than 1,800 competitors are taking part in the 10th Provincial Traditional Ethnic Sports Games in Cangzhou, North China's Hebei Province.

The featured sports, which come from a variety of traditional folk cultures, include spinning peg-top, race walking on stilts, martial arts, wrestling and Cuqiu, an ancient football game.

The games started Tuesday and will last for five days.



Competitors play Cuqiu at the 10th Provincial Traditional Ethnic Sports Games in Hebei Province, Aug. 21, 2018. Cuqiu, also known as Cuju, is a game similar to modern football that was popular in ancient China. (Photo by Yuan Liwei for chinadaily.com.cn)



Competitors are race walking with team members’ feet fastened to a board at the 10th Provincial Traditional Ethnic Sports Games in Hebei Province, Aug. 21, 2018. (Photo by Yuan Liwei for chinadaily.com.cn)





Competitors are race walking on stilts at the 10th Provincial Traditional Ethnic Sports Games in Hebei Province, Aug. 21, 2018. (Photo by Yuan Liwei for chinadaily.com.cn)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A teller counts banknotes at an outlet of Harbin Bank. [Photo by Yu Kun/China News Service]

Lenders should make loans more readily available at better terms 

China will do more to ensure that its smaller enterprises enjoy ready access to affordable credit, a State Council executive meeting chaired by Premier Li Keqiang decided on Wednesday.

Financial institutions will be incentivized to be more supportive of smaller businesses, and the regulatory approach and evaluation format for these institutions will be improved to ensure timely financing is available for targeted businesses, policymakers decided.



People are awarded at the news conference in Guangzhou, capital of South China's Guangdong province, on Aug 23, 2018. (Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn)

The focus will be on exposing and shutting down criminal networks, he told reporters at a news conference in Guangzhou, the provincial capital, on Thursday.

Police across Guangdong have busted several gangs active in the rural areas this year.



Tools used by gangsters are on display at a news conference in Guangzhou, Guangdong province on Aug 23, 2018. (Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn)





In March, Meizhou police seized 30 million yuan ($4.36 million) in cash and froze another 6 million yuan in 326 bank accounts connected to a criminal organization allegedly headed by a village Party secretary surnamed Liang.

The suspect Liang also headed Shangping village and was a deputy to the local people’s congress. He was detained on suspicion of racketeering, illegal trading and threatening social stability, according to the authorities.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

An Internet company in #Hangzhou, E China's Zhejiang province, allows female employees to bring their children to work. The company released a recruitment announcement with an offer of full paid maternity holiday & an option for female employees to bring their children to work





































What a way to enjoy lunch during hot Summer day!

The cool way to enjoy hotpot amid heatwave: People enjoy hotpot as they soak their feet in cool river water at the Jinfo Mountain scenic spot in Chongqing, China, on Aug 21 2018.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Workers promote the China Giant Panda International Culture Week in Beijing on Thursday. [Photo by WANG ZHUANGFEI/CHINA DAILY]



A screen displays countries where China's giant pandas are located worldwide. The display was unveiled at the opening ceremony of the inaugural China Giant Panda International Culture Week in Beijing on Thursday. [Photo by WANG ZHUANGFEI/CHINA DAILY]

Search begins for iconic panda image to represent Chinese culture around world.

The top 50 entries will be selected before the finals, and the winner is expected to successfully combine Chinese and western art techniques.



Visitors take photos at the China Giant Panda International Culture Week in Beijing on Thursday. [Photo by WANG ZHUANGFEI/CHINA DAILY]

"The giant panda, the Great Wall of China and tea are the most popular and iconic Chinese elements in the international community. Pandas rank first according to our survey. They are cute and good-natured 'cultural ambassadors'," said Jing Shuiqing, deputy director of the center.



Artists work on panda products at the China Giant Panda International Culture Week in Beijing on Thursday. [Photo by WANG ZHUANGFEI/CHINA DAILY]



A screen displays stamps of pandas at the China Giant Panda International Culture Week in Beijing on Thursday. [Photo by WANG ZHUANGFEI/CHINA DAILY]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A staff member (R) introduces "smart education" to a visitor in a smart town of the first Smart China Expo in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Aug. 23, 2018. The smart town, a special display zone of Smart China Expo covering an area of 30,000 square meters, was open to the public on Thursday. The town displays life in the future with smart technology for visitors, and will continue its operation for a year. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)



People experience "smart education" in a smart town of the first Smart China Expo in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Aug. 23, 2018



People buy commodities at an experience room for smart retail in a smart town of the first Smart China Expo in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Aug. 23, 2018.



A staff member (L) introduces the smart technology for kitchen to a visitor in a smart town of the first Smart China Expo in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Aug. 23, 2018.



A car with unmanned driving system passes a crossing after correct automation identification of traffic lights in a smart town of the first Smart China Expo in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Aug. 23, 2018.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A view of a replica of Zhenwu Pavilion, made with using 3,000 wooden parts by farmer Qin Shikun, during a crafts exhibition in Nanning City, South China’s Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Aug. 24, 2018. It took Qin one and a half years to complete the miniature version of Zhenwu Pavilion, a famous Taoism pavilion for God Zhenwu in Rongxian County of Guangxi, at a scale of 1:10. (Photo: China News Service/Huang Yanmei)





Photos taken on Aug. 25, 2018 shows the Weng'an opera house in Weng'an County, southwest China's Guizhou Province. The opera house, covering an area of 1,999.2 square meters, has over 1 million pieces of delicate building components of traditional Chinese architecture. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Visitors look at a driverless vehicle at the first Smart China Expo in Chongqing on Aug 23, 2018. [Photo/IC]



An unmanned aerial vehicle is on display at the first Smart China Expo in Chongqing on Aug 23, 2018. [Photo/IC]



A two-wheel car is on display at the first Smart China Expo in Chongqing on Aug 23, 2018. [Photo/IC]



Two machines shake hands at the first Smart China Expo in Chongqing on Aug 23, 2018. [Photo/IC]



A Qualcomm's booth at the first Smart China Expo in Chongqing on Aug 23, 2018. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A visitor tries an artificial intelligent product for medical service at the first Smart China Expo in Chongqing on Aug 23, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]

The first Smart China Expo kicked off in Southwest China's Chongqing on Thursday, attracting more than 500 exhibitors from home and abroad, including Alibaba, Tencent, Baidu and Qualcomm, and over 100 foreign guests from 28 countries and regions.



A girl uses artificial intelligence technology at the first Smart China Expo in Chongqing on Aug 23, 2018. [Photo/IC]

Themed "Smart Technology: Empowering Economy, Enriching Life", the three-day expo highlights new products, technologies and modes in the global development of big data and intelligent industries.



An unmanned distribution vehicle of Meituan, one of China's major on-demand service platforms, is on display at the first Smart China Expo in Chongqing on Aug 23, 2018. [Photo/IC]

Nine forums on subjects such as the industrial internet and semiconductors, as well as seven corporate activities, will be held during the expo.



Visitors try out an unmanned driving simulator at the first Smart China Expo in Chongqing on Aug 23, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]



A girl communicates with a machine at the first Smart China Expo in Chongqing on Aug 23, 2018. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Runners race in the Spartan race in Beijing on Aug 26, 2018. [Photo/IC]

Nearly 20,000 people participated in the Spartan race last weekend in Beijing, a record number. It's the first time the three categories of Spartan Sprint, Super and Beast were held together on the Chinese mainland. According to the rules of Spartan race, participants are entitled to a trifecta medal if they conquer the three events in one calendar year. The Sprint requires the runners to deliver 20 to 23 obstacles over more than three miles, and is a favorite among both new and returning racers. 









The Super requires runners to cross more than 25 obstacles and eight miles of rugged terrain, while the Beast requires runners to complete more than 12 miles and 30 obstacles.

MORE PIX of the Spartan Race in Beijing!

Participants compete in the 2018 Beijing Spartan Trifecta Weekend in Beijing, Aug. 26, 2018. More than 15,000 contestants participated in the obstacle course race that included three events of differing difficulty levels. (Photo: China News Service/Fu Tian)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A girl looks at a terrestrial globe at the Shanghai International Popular Science Products Expo on Aug 25, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



A boy experiences VR game at the Shanghai International Popular Science Products Expo on Aug 25, 2018. [Photo/VCG]

The Shanghai International Popular Science Products Expo at Shanghai Exhibition center from Aug 24 to 27 saw a peak in visitors’ number during the weekend, as parents took children to experience the world of popular science ahead of the new semester.



A robot plays piano at the Shanghai International Popular Science Products Expo on Aug 25, 2018. [Photo/VCG]

Some robot pianists played melodies for the audiences, and others became lead dancers for children. 



A girl experiences a giant prize claw at the Shanghai International Popular Science Products Expo on Aug 25, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



Children dance with robot dancers at the Shanghai International Popular Science Products Expo on Aug 25, 2018. [Photo/VCG]

The real and unreal moments of the exhibition showcased how technology can change the world. And the 3,500 exhibits from a dozen countries and regions interpreted the theme: How far is AI from our everyday life.





Photos taken on Aug. 23, 2018 shows a herd of Milu deers at the Nanhaizi Milu Park in the Daxing District of Beijing, capital of China. Milu is a species endemic to China. It was regularly hunted and almost went extinct by the loss of habitat in the early 20th Century. In the 1980s, the species were reintroduced to China from Britain, starting the revival of the population in its homeland. Beijing's Daxing District is home to China's first Milu nature reserve, the Nanhaizi Milu Park. In the past three decades, the Beijing Milu Ecological Research Center sent 497 Milu deer to nature reserves around China and boosted the population outside its natural habitat to 1,800. (Xinhua/Li Xin)



Primary school students experience the performing of traditional shadow puppet show in Feixiang District of Handan, north China's Hebei Province, Aug. 25, 2017. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



An artist explains knowledge of shadow puppet play for primary school students in Feixiang District of Handan, north China's Hebei Province, Aug. 25, 2017. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



Primary school students learn to make ceramics in Feixiang District of Handan, north China's Hebei Province, Aug. 25, 2017. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A visitor immerses herself among installations at an art exhibition in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, Aug 25, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]





Children pose with installations at an art exhibition in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, Aug 25, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]





Visitors immerse themselves among installations at an art exhibition in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, Aug 25, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]





Ge Yuying records at a studio. [Photo/IC]



Ge checks her audio with a recordist. [Photo/IC]

What catches your attention when a character appears on screen? At least fans of Ge Yuying, a dubber for hundreds of films and TV series, expressed praise for her voice.

Ge's decided to become a dubber five years ago after turning down a job offer in her hometown in northeast China, and launched her career in Beijing. Before long she found joy in her work as Ge enjoyed recitation since she was a child.



Ge reads at a book store. [Photo/IC]

Ge usually reads scripts many times before recording, which helps her to get into the character and bring out the emotions. After recording, Ge checks her audio with recordist. Sometimes she has to record dozens of times to get the perfect pitch.



Ge walks around to relax during break. [Photo/IC]



Ge rests on a coach after intensive work. [Photo/IC]

Though her work has no fixed office and fixed time given various projects one after another, the workload has not dimmed her passion. After work, she likes reading novels to try to figure out characters and write her feelings down, as so to apply them to her work.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Boys pose for photos in front of a 3D-painting of a subway train during an exhibition in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, Aug. 27, 2018. Shenzhen now has 7 subway lines, with total length of 265 kilometers and transporting an average of 4.28 million passengers per day. (Xinhua/Mao Siqian)



Passengers pose for a selfie in a special train marking the 20th anniversary of the subway operation in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, Aug. 27, 2018. 





Staff members pose for photos during a celebration for 20th anniversary of Shenzhen Subway in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, Aug. 27, 2018.



Passengers are seen in a special train marking the 20th anniversary of the subway operation in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, Aug. 27, 2018. Shenzhen now has 7 subway lines, with total length of 265 kilometers and transporting an average of 4.28 million passengers per day. (Xinhua/Mao Siqian)





A fire fighter instructs children to escape in a drill of fire emergency at Xinhua District of Cangzhou City, north China's Hebei Province, Aug. 27, 2018. Children and students at Xinhua District participated in a drill of fire emergency before the new semester. (Xinhua/Fu Xinchun)



A fire fighter introduces fire-fighting equipment to pupils from Chengguan No.1 Primary School in Yuqing County of Zunyi City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 27, 2018.



Children take part in a fire drill at Xinhua District of Cangzhou City, north China's Hebei Province, Aug. 27, 2018. (Xinhua/Fu Xinchun)



A fire fighter teaches a pupil from Chengguan No.1 Primary School to use extinguisher in Yuqing County of Zunyi City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, August 27, 2018



A fire fighter tells children how to escape in a drill of fire emergency at Xinhua District of Cangzhou City, north China's Hebei Province, Aug. 27, 2018.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children visit a medical experience museum for children in Shanghai, east China, Aug. 26, 2018. The experience museum which is free to children opened here Sunday. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)














Three freshmen of the School of Information Science and Engineering of the Southeast University pose for photos to mark the start of the new semester in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, Aug. 25, 2018. (Xinhua/Sun Can)



A freshman of the School of Transportation of the Southeast University poses for photos with his parents in front of a new semester poster in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, Aug. 25, 2018. (Xinhua/Sun Can)



Staff members (L) of the Southeast University help freshmen who have financial needs with necessary procedures at the start of the new semester in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, Aug. 25, 2018. (Xinhua/Sun Can)



Freshmen and their parents head to the dormitory area of the Southeast University at the start of the new semester in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, Aug. 25, 2018. (Xinhua/Sun Can)



Two freshmen of the School of Materials Science & Engineering of the Southeast University, who happen to have the same name "Li Jiayi", pose for photos to mark the start of the new semester in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, Aug. 25, 2018. (Xinhua/Sun Can)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A seeing-eye dog is put through its paces by trainer Li Sai in Xi’an City, Northwest China’s Shaanxi Province, Aug. 27, 2018. The Labrador dog will be available to assist the blind and visually impaired for free from October. About 100 people have applied to use the guide dog, the first in the city. The Disabled Aids Center of Shaanxi Province, established in 2016, is the first non-profit organization for breeding and training guide dogs, with five trainers and 26 dogs currently being trained. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yuan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Holding the national flag, monks march toward the flag pole during a flag-raising ceremony in Shaolin temple on Songshan mountain in Central China's Henan province on Aug 27, 2018. The flag-raising ceremony, the first in the temple in more than 1,500 years, helps the religious circles and believers to enhance national and civic consciousness and consolidate the sense of the Chinese nation community, according to sources from the temple. Foreign believers were also present to witness the ceremony. [Photo/IC]



Monks raise the national flag during the flag-raising ceremony in Shaolin temple on Songshan mountain in Central China's Henan province on Aug 27, 2018.



A yoga master and a Shaolin warrior monk perform similar movement on a shared stage of the closing ceremony of the 2018 Shaolin Martial Arts General Assembly at Mount Songshan, Henan province, Aug 25, 2018. [Photo/IC]



Yoga lovers and Shaolin monks performed together at the zen culture festival, a theme activity on the last day of the 2018 Shaolin Martial Arts General Assembly on Aug 25, at Mount Songshan, location of the Shaolin Temple, in Henan province.



A yoga master from India leads the yoga lovers at home and abroad to practice yoga on the square at Mount Songshan, Henan province, Aug 25, 2018. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Valley High School Chamber Orchestra performs in a concert in Des Moines of Iowa State, the United States, Aug. 27, 2018. 

DES MOINES, the United States, Aug. 28 (Xinhua) -- Midwestern U.S. State of Iowa has held a concert here in celebration of the 35th anniversary of its Sister States Partnership with China's Hebei Province.



Shijiazhuang Foreign Language School Folk Music Troupe performs in a concert in Des Moines of Iowa state, the United States, Aug. 27, 2018.

The 35th Anniversary Concert took place Monday night at Staplin Performing Arts Center of Valley High School in Des Moines, involving students from the high school and visiting Shijiazhuang Foreign Language School.

Before the concert, guests from China and the United States made brief speeches. Iowa State Representative Zach Nunn highly praised the 35-year friendship between the state and the province.

"We witness the friendship blossoms in all sectors of life, from culture to agriculture, business, sports, education and so on. I wish this friendly states partnership further promotes deeper understanding and closer friendship between the two states," said Nunn.

Xia Yanjun, Vice Governor of Hebei Province, extended her thanks to local American host families to accommodate students from Heibei during the past years, saying that "we can see seeds of friendship are being sowed among the young people between Hebei and Iowa."



A girl of Shijiazhuang Foreign Language School Folk Music Troupe is on stage during a concert in Des Moines of Iowa State, the United States, Aug. 27, 2018.



During the concert, 16 students from Shijiazhuang Foreign Language School Folk Music Troupe performed music pieces like 'Jasmine', 'It's a small world', 'Full of Joy', 'Flying Kites', 'Do Re Mi' with Chinese musical instruments. Valley High School Chamber Orchestra performed Brandenburg No.3.

The concert culminated with a chorus "An Eternal Memory," a song about the relationship between China and Muscatine of Iowa state. All the audience stood up with applause.

"It is an amazing and wonderful concert and I hope we can have more exchange and cooperation in the future," said David Maxwell, principal of Valley High School.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A male suspect surnamed Zhu is escorted off an airplane to an awaiting police vehicle at Pudong International Airport in Shanghai, East China, Aug 29, 2018. As a suspect of financial crimes, Zhu, chairman of Shanghai Fuxing Group, has been brought back to China, according to Shanghai Public Security Bureau. [Photo/Xinhua]










April Yang poses with her redesigned kalimbas in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, Aug 29, 2018. [Photo/VCG]

April Yang, born in 1989, has been a music lover since childhood. She fell in love with kalimba, or thumb piano, at first sight when her African friends showed her the African musical instrument in 2015. The outer appearance and tone of kalimba was relatively raw, and the instrument was virtually unknown in China back then.










Thus, Yang redesigned the instrument by rearranging the keys and altering the wooden materials to get better sound effect. She spent more than 400 days on trying over 50 different versions and finally came up with the present edition. Yang also prepared teaching materials and kalimba-exclusive music scores for beginners.










April Yang and her guitarist work on a musical score in Hangzhou, Aug 29, 2018. [Photo/VCG]

To better promote the instrument, Yang started to upload some video clips of her playing kalimba to the internet in 2016, and gained hundreds of thousands of fans, with total clicks exceeding 100 million times. She has recomposed more than 400 kalimba music scores since then, with many of them becoming hit.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A teacher demonstrates Chinese calligraphy skills for students during an activity at the first lesson of the new term at the Danzhai No 3 Middle School in Danzhai county, Southwest China's Guizhou province, Aug 29, 2018. Schools in China prepared many activities for students to greet the new semester after summer vacation. [Photo/Xinhua]










Newly-enrolled middle school students learn to do first aid during military training practice at Xinshi Middle School in Xinshi town of Huzhou city, East China's Zhejiang province, Aug 29, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]










Newly-enrolled students take part in a military training at Hengyang No 3 High School in Hengyang county, Central China's Hunan province, Aug 29, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]










A newly-enrolled pupil learns to write a Chinese character "Ren" (meaning "human" in English) during an opening ceremony on the school opening day in Leidian town of Deqing county in Huzhou city, East China's Zhejiang province, Aug 29, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]










Folk artist Yang Huanzhen teaches pupils to sing songs of Kam Grand Choir, the polyphonic choir singing, at Jiali Primary School in Zaima town of Rongjiang county, Southwest China's Guizhou province, Aug 29, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Man in silk pantsuit by Alice Pettway, on Flickr

Boat on the Bund by Alice Pettway, on Flickr

Little Girl and Mom in Laoximen by Alice Pettway, on Flickr

Game Time by Alice Pettway, on Flickr



[/FONT][/SIZE]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Yasin Amara Sekou S Dra (R, front), a Malian student studying in China and a volunteer at Yuanmingyuan, or the Old Summer Palace, talks with tourists in the park in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 31, 2018. Yuanmingyuan set up its volunteer team in 2017 and has been recruiting volunteers from the public. In July 2018, about 20 overseas students from Africa joined the team to provide tourist services. (Xinhua/Luo Xiaoguang)










Felicien Ieivvzimana (1st L), a Rwandan student studying in China and a volunteer at Yuanmingyuan, or the Old Summer Palace, talks with tourists at one of the park's entrances in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 31, 2018.










Endale Leqesse (R), an Ethiopian student studying in China and a volunteer at Yuanmingyuan, or the Old Summer Palace, works at one of the park's entrances in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 31, 2018.(Xinhua/Luo Xiaoguang)










A staff member signals at the checking site of a freight train of China Railway (CR) Express from the city of Chongqing to European countries before its departure in Shapingba District of Chongqing, southwest China, Aug. 29, 2018. Each freight train of the CR Express on the west Chongqing section would be checked before departure by the checking unit to eliminate all kinds of faults and hidden dangers. The checking unit consists of 74 staff members, and it has completed 1,936 checking missions on CR Express freight trains. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)










A staff member checks the components of a freight train of China Railway (CR) Express from the city of Chongqing to European countries before its departure in Shapingba District of Chongqing, southwest China, Aug. 29, 2018.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children experience facial mask painting at a kindergarten in Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 30, 2018. The school prepares various activities for children to learn about traditional Chinese culture at the beginning of the new semester. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)










Giant panda Yuan Yuan enjoys a special birthday cake at Taipei Zoo in Taipei, southeast China's Taiwan, Aug. 30, 2018. Born two days later than Yuan Yuan in 2004, giant panda Tuan Tuan also celebrated its 14th birthday together with Yuan Yuan on Thursday. Yuan Yuan and Tuan Tuan were given as a goodwill gift to Taiwan by the Chinese mainland. (Xinhua/Xue Yubin)




























Mongolian horses have been stars during a horse-themed art week in Hohhot in North China's Inner Mongolia autonomous region. The Mongolian horse is one of the symbols of local grasslands culture. They are usually found in northern areas in China, Mongolia and Russia. Apart from their beauty, the horses are sought-after for their natural ability to withstand cold and drought. (Photo by Ma Jianquan/chinadaily.com.cn)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children show off their calligraphy－the Chinese word ren (human)－in Cangzhou, Hebei province, on Aug 29, 2018. The community held a traditional Pen-Opening Ritual as the first lesson for 25 children who are about to start school. FU XINCHUN/FOR CHINA DAILY








A worker passes through a flooded street in Xiamen, Fujian province, on Aug 29, 2018. Rain in the city brought flooding and inconvenience to the public. CHEN LIJIE/FOR CHINA DAILY








Residents empty water from a pipe before moving it to another location for flood drainage in Mengjiaguan village in Shouguang, Shandong province, on Aug 26, 2018. LIU YULE/JINAN TIMES








A robot demonstrates its soccer skills at the 27th International Conference on Robot and Human Interactive Communication (IEEE RO-MAN) summit in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on Aug 27, 2018. The event attracted hundreds of specialists from 31 countries and regions and provided a platform for them to facilitate academic exchanges in robotics and artificial intelligence. CUI XIAO/FOR CHINA DAILY








Chinese contestant Ao Dingwen (bottom) performs with her partner during the Sixth Shanghai International Ballet Competition in Shanghai, East China, Aug 11, 2018. The competition closed here on Saturday. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In a light drizzle, freshmen at the Central Academy of Drama arrive at the campus, some with their parents, located in the Changping district of Beijing on Aug 30, 2018. [Photo/VCG]

​
Hu Xianxu, already a famous actor before enrollment, gives a photo for freshman registration to the staff of the Central Academy of Drama. [Photo/VCG]

Freshmen at the Central Academy of Drama, the alma mater of many renowned actors and actresses, made first trips to the campus located in the Changping district of Beijing on Thursday for registration.

​


In a fine drizzle and cool breeze, hundreds of young newcomers who stood out in a fiercely competitive applicant pool of 50,000 hurried to register and begin their new life in college.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

​
Li Landi, already a famous actress before enrollment, takes a photo for freshman registration at Central Academy of Drama. [Photo/VCG]









In a light drizzle, freshmen at the Central Academy of Drama arrive at the campus, some with their parents, located in the Changping district of Beijing on Aug 30, 2018. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Diarra sees patients at the 1st People's Hospital in Yiliang County, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 8, 2017. (Xinhua/Wang Changshan)

Diarra Boubacar, born in 1964 in Mali of Africa, is a doctor of traditional Chinese medicine (TCM). He came to China for study in 1984 and achieved a doctor degree in TCM. Since then, he has spent years travelling in remote mountain areas in southwest China's Yunnan and helping local villagers with health issues. He also raised supplies for families stuck with poverty. Diarra said he was greatly inspired by the Chinese medical team in Africa. Diarra was married to a Chinese woman and has two children. Now he works in different hospitals. Diarra has a dream of opening a traditional Chinese Medicine hospital in Africa as people there accept the philosophy of TCM quite well. (Xinhua/Wang 



Diarra introduces an English book about the traditional Chinese medicine to his friend in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Aug. 28, 2018.(Xinhua/Lin Yiguang)

​
Diarra teaches a local doctor way of cupping at a health center in Kaiyuan City of Hani-Yi Autonomous Prefecture of Honghe, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 6, 2017. (Xinhua/Wang Changshan)

​
Diarra (L) walks on a road in Dazhuang Village under Kaiyuan City of Hani-Yi Autonomous Prefecture of Honghe, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 6, 2017. (Xinhua/Wang Changshan)



Diarra (2nd L) poses for photo with his wife and two children at home in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Aug. 28, 2018. (Xinhua/Lin Yiguang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

On Aug 29, people of the Miao ethnic group celebrate the Houbei Festival in Taijiang county, Southwest China's Guizhou province, praying for a good harvest. [Photo by Li Wenpeng/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Motorcyclists drive on a flooded road after a rainstorm in Quanzhou City, East China’s Fujian Province, Aug. 29, 2018. (Photo/VCG)



People make their way with their luggage along a flooded road after a rainstorm in Quanzhou City, East China’s Fujian Province, Aug. 29, 2018. (Photo/VCG)





The second Harbin Yacht Exposition kicks off at Dejia Yacht Bay in Harbin, Heilongjiang province, on Aug 31, 2018.The five-day expo has attracted more than 150 companies to display their yachts, including some famous international brands.(Photo by Wang Zhenliang/For chinadaily.com.cn)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A teacher guides students to do eye exercises at a middle school in Hengshui, north China's Hebei Province, Sept. 1, 2018. To cultivate a good habit of using eyes, schools in China prepare eye-care activities for students on the school opening day which falls on Sept. 1. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)



Students participate in an activity while wearing eyeshades at a middle school in Hengshui, north China's Hebei Province, Sept. 1, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)



Pupils do eye exercises at an elementary school in Xingtai City, north China's Hebei Province, Sept. 1, 2018. (Xinhua/Mu Yu)





Medical staff illustrates eye health knowledge at an elementary school in Xingtai City, north China's Hebei Province, Sept. 1, 2018. (Xinhua/Mu Yu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

​
A set of newly issued stamps themed on the Chinese classic Book of Songs. (Photo/Asianewsphoto) China Post issued a set of special stamps themed on the Chinese classic Book of Songs on Sept. 8. The set consists of six stamps, which represent six major poems from the poetry collection. The price for a whole set is 8.9 yuan (around $1.3). Book of Songs, the earliest poetry collection in Chinese literature history, boasts 305 poems from the early Western Zhou Dynasty (c.11th century-771 BC) to the mid-Spring and Autumn period (770 to 476 BC).



A citizen shows a high-speed railway ticket from Shenzhen North Station to Hong Kong West Kowloon Station in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, Sept. 10, 2018. The Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong high-speed railway will officially start operation on Sept. 23. The sale of the tickets began on Monday. (Xinhua/Mao Siqian)



A citizen prints a high-speed railway ticket from Shenzhen North Station to Hong Kong West Kowloon Station in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, Sept. 10, 2018. 



A passenger pays a ticket at the Hong Kong West Kowloon Station, in Hong Kong, south China, on Sept. 10, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Shen)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Train attendants receive extra training to prepare for the opening of the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link in Fuzhou City, East China’s Fujian Province, Sept. 10, 2018. The XRL runs from a station in West Kowloon, heading north to the Shenzhen/Hong Kong Boundary, where it connects with the mainland section. Fuzhou and Xiamen, both cities in Fujian, will have direct high-speed services between Hong Kong’s West Kowloon station. The attendants undergoing training will serve on these trains. (Photos: China News Service/Li Yiming)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NBA player Stephen Curry of Golden State Warriors takes a training session with young players of Middle School Attached to HUST (Huazhong University of Science and Technology) during his China Tour in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Sept. 10, 2018. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)



NBA player Stephen Curry of Golden State Warriors poses for photos with young players of Middle School Attached to HUST (Huazhong University of Science and Technology) during his China Tour in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Sept. 10, 2018. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)



NBA player Stephen Curry of Golden State Warriors gives instructions during a training session with young players of Middle School Attached to HUST (Huazhong University of Science and Technology) during his China Tour in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Sept. 10, 2018. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)

*More PIX are here >>>Stephen Curry in China*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students are seen through a broken window in Shaheichi Primary School in Dongxiang county, Northwest China's Gansu province, on *March 2, 2006.* [Photo/IC]

The northwestern mountainous Dongxiang county is located halfway along the slope of a hill, and has been a barren place since ancient times.



A teacher (L) helps students with their homework in Shaheichi Primary School in Dongxiang county, Northwest China's Gansu province, on Aug 31, 2018. [Photo/IC]



Students leave school in Shaheichi Primary School in Dongxiang county, Northwest China's Gansu province, on Aug 31, 2018. [Photo/IC]

Shaheichi Primary School in the county had only three grades in 2006, but now has expanded to five grades, each of which has a professional teacher, schooling 69 children.



Students attend classes in their new school building in Shaheichi Primary School in Dongxiang county, Northwest China's Gansu province, on Aug 31, 2018. [Photo/IC]

The two-story new building was put into use in August, replacing the dilapidated building whose windows were stuffed with old newspapers to shelter from wind and whose roof had a wide hole. The yellow school building is also complemented by a library housing more than 2,000 books and a computer room is under construction.

"The biggest change is the high attention locals pay to the education of their children now," said Ma Weliang, the principal. "No matter how difficult life is at home, they send their children to school."



Students play games on the playground in front of the new school building in Shaheichi Primary School in Dongxiang county, Northwest China's Gansu province, on Aug 31, 2018. [Photo/IC]

The nine-year compulsory education consolidation rate of the county has risen to 84.7% in 2018.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Palace Museum is releasing a new calendar to welcome the Year of the Pig and promote its collections. [Photo by Jiang Dong/China Daily]

There are still a few months to go before 2019, but the Palace Museum in Beijing, also known as the Forbidden City, has already begun its campaign to welcome the Year of Pig by releasing a new calendar on Monday.

This will the 10th year in a row that the Forbidden City Publishing House, which is affiliated to the museum, has released a calendar, one of its most sought-after souvenirs.

Each page of the calendar promotes one collection from the museum, China's former imperial palace, with pictures and text.



A woman showcases products at Mogu Studio, in Hangzhou, East China's Hangzhou province, Aug 29, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



A fashion editor, who is called You Mi, exercises to get inspiration on matching style in the gym downstairs her office in Hangzhou, East China's Hangzhou province, Aug 29, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



Fashionable women work at Mogu Studio, in Hangzhou, East China's Hangzhou province, Aug 29, 2018. [Photo/VCG]







The Palace Museum is releasing a new calendar to welcome the Year of the Pig and promote its collections. [Photo by Jiang Dong/China Daily]

There are still a few months to go before 2019, but the Palace Museum in Beijing, also known as the Forbidden City, has already begun its campaign to welcome the Year of Pig by releasing a new calendar on Monday.

This will the 10th year in a row that the Forbidden City Publishing House, which is affiliated to the museum, has released a calendar, one of its most sought-after souvenirs.

Each page of the calendar promotes one collection from the museum, China's former imperial palace, with pictures and text.



A woman showcases products at Mogu Studio, in Hangzhou, East China's Hangzhou province, Aug 29, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



A fashion editor, who is called You Mi, exercises to get inspiration on matching style in the gym downstairs her office in Hangzhou, East China's Hangzhou province, Aug 29, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



Fashionable women work at Mogu Studio, in Hangzhou, East China's Hangzhou province, Aug 29, 2018. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photo taken on Sept 10, 2018 shows China's Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope (FAST) in Southwest China's Guizhou province. FAST has discovered 44 new pulsars so far. [Photo/Xinhua]



A worker maintains China's Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope (FAST) in Southwest China's Guizhou province, Sept 11, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]





Staff members work at a control center of China's Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope (FAST) in Southwest China's Guizhou province, Sept 10, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]





Farmers carry melons in Xuan'en county, Enshi of Central China's Hubei province, Sept 11, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]



A farmer dries corn in Xipo village, Zibo city of East China's Shandong province, Sept 10, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]



Farmers arrange Chinese cabbage seedlings in a greenhouse in Yangzhou city, East China's Jiangsu province, Sept 11, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]



A farmer picks melons in Xuan'en county, Enshi of Central China's Hubei province, Sept 11, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]



A farmer dries red pepper in Dongcun village, Zibo city of East China's Shandong province, Sept 11, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

​


Inheritor Gao Yan makes lacquerwork in Dafang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Sept. 10, 2018. 



Lacquerwork produced in Dafang County is handmade through all the procedures and requires high standards. 



A craftsman makes lacquerworks in Dafang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Sept. 10, 2018. 

The making technique can only be get from experienced craftsman. Nowadays, local government has set up studios and introduced the artwork to online shops for the inheritance of the art. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)



A craftsman dries lacquerworks in Dafang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Sept. 10, 2018. 



Read the story of *Wei Deyou*..most interesting.





Wei Deyou and his wife. (Photo provided to China Daily)

A wife, a radio and a herd of sheep are 78-year-old Wei Deyou's only companions on a vast, barren prairie called Sarbulak in China's northwestern Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region.

Stretching straight to the horizon, Sarbulak, near the border with Kazakhstan, has been Wei's home for most of his life because of a commitment he made 54 years ago.

Wei traveled to Xinjiang from Beijing in April 1964 with comrades in the Xinjiang Production and Construction Corps to take on the mission of guarding the border.

There were many ways to fulfill the mission, but Wei picked herding livestock, tiresome work shunned by most others.





Wei Deyou patrols along the border. (Photo provided to China Daily)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinese President Xi Jinping and Russian President Vladimir Putin pose for photos with youths from China and Russia and faculty representatives as they visit the All-Russian Children's Center "Ocean" in Vladivostok, Russia, Sept. 12, 2018. (Xinhua/Ju Peng)



(From left to right) Chinese stars Xu Zheng, Zhou Dongyu and Huang Bo are seen on the red carpet as they arrive for the closing ceremony of the 14th Changchun Film Festival in Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin province, Sept 8, 2018. [Photo/IC]







Photos taken on Sept. 12, 2018 shows a hot pot canteen at the Chang'an Campus of Xi'an University of Finance and Economics in Xi’an City, Northwest China’s Shaanxi Province. The canteen became popular among students for its rotary belt that delivers fresh, cheap ingredients and a variety of flavors. A student said spending 20 yuan can could get a good treat. (Photo/VCG)





A NIO eve concept car is on display at a motor show in Beijing. [Photo/Agencies]

NEW YORK - NIO Inc, a Chinese electric vehicle start-up, rang the New York Stock Exchange (NYSE) opening bell on Wednesday in celebration of its initial public offering (IPO).

The company, trading under the ticker symbol of NIO, announced the pricing of its IPO of 160,000,000 American depository shares (ADSs), at $6.26 per ADS for a total offering size of approximately $1 billion, assuming the underwriters do not exercise their option to purchase additional ADSs

​


Photo taken on Aug 22, 2018 shows a sculpture work in a desert park in Minqin county, Northwest China's Gansu province. Artists made sculptures based on local culture to decorate the desert.[Photo/Xinhua]



A cartoon character is seen in a constellation-themed hotel in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province, Sept 8, 2018. [Photo/IC]
China's hotel sector has launched as innovation drive as it targets the niche market of young middle-class generation during the process of consumption upgrading.

Atour Group, a premier hotel brand targeting the younger generation, has just launched a constellation-themed hotel decorated by cute cartoons, which encourages people to slow down and enjoy life.



Young consumers take a photo with cartoons on the wall at a constellation-themed hotel in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province, Sept 8, 2018. [Photo/IC]

Cooperating with popular brand names with intellectual property rights, Atour Group is making efforts to explore new business model of cross-sector cooperation, combining domestic hotel industry with IP owners.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yan Min (back) restores ancient weapons with his son in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Sept. 11, 2018. Yan Min, dedicated to ancient weapon restoration for more than 30 years, has hitherto repaired over 500 pieces of ancient weapons with his son Yan Peng. Influenced by his father, Yan Peng quit his job and embarked on restoring ancient weapons in the year of 2015. The sophisticated craftsmanship of ancient weapon restoration embodies working procedures of polishing, burnishing, grinding etc. "Every ancient weapon has a history," said Yan Min. "We will race against time to restore those history-representing ancient weapons." (Xinhua/Chen Qibao)



Yan Min (L) displays repaired ancient weapons with his son in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Sept. 11, 2018. 



Yan Min displays a repaired ancient weapon in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Sept. 11, 2018.



Yan Peng checks a repaired ancient weapon in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Sept. 11, 2018.



Yan Min (R) wipes a repaired ancient weapon clean with his son in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Sept. 11, 2018. 




The 87-episode series, Ruyi's Royal Love in the Palace, chronicles the romance between Emperor Qianlong, starring Wallace Huo (right), and his second queen Ulanara Ruyi, played by Zhou Xun. [Photo provided to China Daily]

A highly detailed palace drama about the struggles of a Qing Dynasty empress is courting critical acclaim, Xu Fan reports.



The latest palace drama Ruyi's Royal Love in the Palace features a number of struggling souls behind the walls of the Forbidden City, such as the first queen, starring Dong Jie. 

As the last imperial dynasty in China, the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911) court left numerous scrolls and books detailing the lives of our former rulers, which have inspired a number of movies and television dramas.



As the latest production to depict the palace life of Emperor Qianlong, the longest-reigning monarch in the country's feudal history, the popular series Ruyi Zhuan, or as it's known in English, Ruyi's Royal Love in the Palace, had accumulated nearly 4 billion clicks as of Wednesday thanks to its exquisite props, lavish sets and stellar cast.



Set in the 18th century, the tale debuted on the Tencent Video streaming site on Aug 20 and has broadcast nearly half of its 87 episodes.

Although the drama received mixed reviews in its first few days, it has won over audiences, which can be seen as its score has steadily risen from 6.5 to 7.3 points on Douban, a popular Chinese TV and movie review site.



Aside from the domestic splash, the drama headlined by Chinese actress Zhou Xun and Taiwan actor Wallace Huo has also aired simultaneously in 18 countries and regions, including the United States, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Malaysia and Brunei.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A worker works at a spinning factory in Luannan County, north China's Hebei Province, Sept. 12, 2018. There are 58 spinning enterprises in the county, furnishing employment to more than 10,000 people. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)



Lin Zhujin gives a class at Changyu Primary School on Changyu Island of Fuzhou City, southeast China's Fujian Province, Sept. 3, 2018. 



Changyu Island, located in Songxia Town of Fuzhou City, is an isolated island seldom known to the public. The traffic to the island is often disturbed by fierce storms and roaring waves in bad weather, with water and power supplies cut off. Wang Kaiquan and his wife Lin Zhujin are the only two teachers on the island. They have spent 23 years teaching children in a local primary school. Limited living conditions result in a decline in population. Islanders want to move out while outsiders can't get used to the tough environment there. 



The couple Wang Kaiquan and Lin Zhujin pay a visit to students' home on Changyu Island of Fuzhou City, southeast China's Fujian Province, Sept. 3, 2018

The couple has struggled for long whether they should leave the island for a better life, yet in the end, they decide to stay. "We will carry on the teaching career on this island," said the couple. "As long as there are children going to school, we will stay." (Xinhua/Song Weiwei)



The couple Wang Kaiquan and Lin Zhujin work out with students at Changyu Primary School on Changyu Island of Fuzhou City, southeast China's Fujian Province, Sept. 4, 2018. 




Photo taken on Sept. 13, 2018 shows a BJ40 Plus car during the Auto Qingdao Autumn 2018 in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. Over 600 exhibitors participated in the six-day auto show. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)



Models show a vehicle during the Auto Qingdao Autumn 2018 in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Sept. 13, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)



Photo taken on Sept. 13, 2018 shows a Weltmeister EX5 car during the Auto Qingdao Autumn 2018 in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)





People visit the Auto Qingdao Autumn 2018 in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Sept. 13, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Visitors interact with a robot at the 15th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 13, 2018. High-tech exhibits attracted many visitors at the expo. (Xinhua/Lu Bo'an)



A boy interacts with a robot at the 15th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 13, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)



Photo taken on Sept. 13, 2018 shows a civilian drone at the 15th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)



Visitors watch robot dance at the 15th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 13, 2018. 



A visitor looks at a meteorological radar at the 15th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 13, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Mangmang)









Villagers air chillies and corn at Chengkan Ancient Village in the city of Huangshan, east China's Anhui Province, on Sept. 12, 2018. (Xinhua/Shi Yalei)





Staff members feed finless porpoises of the Yangtze River at the Institute of Hydrobiology under Chinese Academy of Sciences in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, June 8, 2018. The second artificial-bred Yangtze finless porpoise, which was born on June 2, 2018, appears to be in good health. Among the most endangered animals native to the Yangtze, finless porpoise is under the first class national protection in China. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A woman poses for photographs on a panoramic deck overlooking Victoria Harbor in Hong Kong, Sept 11, 2018. [Photo/IC]



Freshmen take part in military training at Chongqing Business Vocational College in Southwest China's Chongqing municipality, Sept 11, 2018. [Photo/IC]



Fu Zhenlin, a farmer in Heihe, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, works on a self-made robot in the shape of a crab at his home, Sept 12, 2018. [Photo/IC]



A farmer is led by his cow as they take part in a race during a "cattle festival" in Baiwei village, East China's Jiangxi province, Sept 11, 2018. [Photo/IC]



High-rise cleaners work in mid-air outside the headquarters building of China Central Television in Beijing on Sept 10, 2018. [Photo/VCG]




Surrounded by family, Zhu Zhengshi celebrates her 118th birthday at her home in Chengdu, Sichuan province, Sept 11, 2018. Born in 1900, she is hale and hearty and lives a regular lifestyle. [Photo/VCG]



Kazak herdsmen drive their livestock to autumn pastures in Altay, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Sept 11, 2018. [Photo/IC]



Local beachcombers return to the shore with oysters and other marine life they collected at low tide in Huludao, Liaoning province, Sept 11, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



Xuelong 2, or Snow Dragon 2, China's first domestically built research icebreaker, is launched at a shipyard in Shanghai, Sept 10, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



A spectacular waterspout is seen on the sea off East China's Shandong province, Sept 11, 2018. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The annual Taobao Maker Festival, gathering more than 200 Taobao shops with fun and creative designer products, kicked off by scenic West Lake in Hangzhou on Thursday and will run through the weekend.

From a paper lantern valued at 80,000 yuan to giant exoskeleton-style robots, from roasted chicken wing-shaped cushions to balloons with various kinds of shapes and styles, the festival amuses visitors with unusual, wonderful ideas made real by Taobao shopkeepers.

Let's take a look at these creative entrepreneurs and their work.



Wen Qiuwen, a Taobao shopkeeper, sells paper lanterns. [Photo/IC]



A Taobao shopkeeper sits on a giant robot he designed. [Photo/IC]



Liu Dong, a Taobao shopkeeper who sold more than 16 million paper planes and calls himself "the world's biggest plane manufacturer", shows how to make one fly. [Photo/IC]



A Taobao shopkeeper poses with a giant barbecue-shaped cushion. [Photo/IC]



Balloons sold by Taobao shop TwoziBalloon. [Photo/IC]



Wei Honggang, an inheritor of dough modeling, poses with dough dragons he made. [Photo/IC]



"Lolita-style" clothes designed by Taobao shop Puppets and Doll on display at the Taobao Maker Festival. [Photo/IC]



Visitors visit the food night market at the Taobao Maker Festival in Hangzhou on Sept 13, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



Stewards of the high-speed train G3001 to south China's Hong Kong receive training in Fuzhou, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, Sept. 14, 2018. The Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong high-speed railway will officially start operation on Sept. 23. The train G3001 will run from Fuzhou to Hong Kong at that time. (Xinhua/Lin Shanchuan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

30,000 Runners take part in the 2018 Beijing marathon on Sept 16, 2018. [Photo/IC]





Ethiopia's Dejene Debela Gonfa and Valary Jemeli Aiyabei of Kenya both enjoyed a comfortable sole lead in the latter stages to claim the men's and women's titles respectively at the 2018 Beijing Marathon here on Sunday.

The 23-year-old Gonfa seized the sole lead after 20 kilometers and led all the way to the finish line with a winning time of two hours, 12 minutes, eight seconds. It was the second title notched by Gonfa this year in China as he also took the victory at the Xiamen Marathon in January.

Gonfa's countryman Seboka Dibaba Tola finished second in 2:14:35 while Mogos Shumay Solomon of Eritrea took the third place in 2:14:40.

China's Li Zicheng is the fastest local runner. He clocked 2:15:53 to finish fourth.

Commpared with Gonfa, Aiyabei was even more dominant in the women's race as she wrapped up the win with an advantage of more than five minutes. With a winning mark of 2:21:38, Aiyabei became the first Kenyan female champion in the 38-year history of the race. 





Runners take part in the 2018 Beijing marathon on Sept 16, 2018.


A pepper contest is held at a Miao village in Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, Southwest China’s Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 16, 2018. More than 40 Miao women brought their own peppers to participate in the contest to select the best one. Pepper planting has become an important industry for poverty alleviation in the village. (Photo: China News Service/Shi Feng)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Craftsmen iare making lacquer ware in Dafang county, Guizhou Province. (Photo/China Daily)

Lacquerware made in Dafang county, Guizhou Province has been known for its beauty. They are often moulded on a base of horse or buffalo skin, shaped after dipping in water, then dried over fire. This art form has been existed for over 600 years. (Photo/China Daily)





​


Photo taken on Sept. 16, 2018 shows broken trees in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province. Super Typhoon Mangkhut landed at 5 p.m. on Sunday on the coast of Jiangmen City, south China's Guangdong Province, packing winds up to 162 km per hour, according to the provincial meteorological station. (Xinhua/Mao Siqian)



Children play in a temporary shelter at a primary school in Dongping Town of Yangjiang, south China\'s Guangdong Province, Sept. 16, 2018. Super Typhoon Mangkhut landed at 5 p.m. on Sunday on the coast of Jiangmen City, south China\'s Guangdong Province. Some 600 people from disaster-prone areas in Dongping have been relocated. (Xinhua/Zhou Ke)
Children play in a temporary shelter at a primary school in Dongping Town of Yangjiang, south China's Guangdong Province, Sept. 16, 2018. Super Typhoon Mangkhut landed at 5 p.m. on Sunday on the coast of Jiangmen City, south China's Guangdong Province. Some 600 people from disaster-prone areas in Dongping have been relocated. (Xinhua/Zhou Ke)



A worker clears debris of a board in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, Sept. 16, 2018. 



Photo taken on Sept. 16, 2018 shows a fallen road sign in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province. 



A citizen rides against storm in Yulin, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 16, 2018. Local meteorologic authority issued a red warning against typhoon on Sunday. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Aerial photo taken on Sept 17, 2018 shows the flood in Yangchun city, South China's Guangdong province. A rain-triggered flood hit Yangchun due to the influence of super typhoon Mangkhut. [Photo/Xinhua]



Photo taken on Sept 17, 2018 shows the flood-hit Huwei village in Yangchun city, South China's Guangdong province. A rain-triggered flood hit Yangchun due to the influence of super typhoon Mangkhut. [Photo/Xinhua]



A citizen wades through a waterlogged street in Yangchun, South China's Guangdong province, Sept 17, 2018. A rain-triggered flood hit Yangchun due to the influence of super typhoon Mangkhut. [Photo/Xinhua]



​
Militiamen send disaster relief goods to villagers in Pingxi village of Yangchun city, South China's Guangdong province, Sept 17, 2018. A rain-triggered flood hit Yangchun due to the influence of super typhoon Mangkhut. [Photo/Xinhua]





People clear a muddy road in the aftermath of Super Typhoon Mangkhut in Zhuhai City, South China’s Guangdong Province, Sept. 17, 2018. (Photo/VCG)



People search for their belongings in a dormitory building damaged by Super Typhoon Mangkhut in Zhuhai City, South China’s Guangdong Province, Sept. 17, 2018. (Photo/VCG)



People clear trees uprooted by Super Typhoon Mangkhut in Shenzhen City, South China’s Guangdong Province, Sept. 17, 2018. (Photo/VCG)



People clear a muddy road in the aftermath of Super Typhoon Mangkhut in Zhuhai City, South China’s Guangdong Province, Sept. 17, 2018. (Photo/VCG)



People clear a road in the aftermath of Super Typhoon Mangkhut in Macao, Sept. 17, 2018. (Photo/VCG)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A Sept 16 photo shows fishing boats setting out from harbor in Zhoushan city, Zhejiang province to East China Sea for a festival marking the start of fishing season. Thousands of fishermen have resumed their operations, as a four-month fishing ban ended on Sept 1. From May 1 to Sept 1, fishing was prohibited in rivers and offshore areas during spawning season for most aquatic life. [Photo/VCG]





Fishermen prepare their fishing implements at a port in Lianyungang city, Jiangsu province. [Photo/VCG]




Zuo Yaci, 21, poses with a poster of her when she weighed up to 200 kilograms. She dropped out of school in Hebei Province because she was plus-size when just a second-year middle school student. Zuo began receiving treatment to lose weight at a hospital in Changchun, Jilin Province in September 2017, slashing her weight to 100 kilograms. She says she now feels more confident and optimistic about life. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yao)



Zuo Yaci, 21, says she feels more comfortable buying new clothes after losing weight.





Zuo Yaci, 21, live-streams of her fight against weight on the Internet every day.



Zuo Yaci, 21, works out at a hospital in Changchun, Jilin Province.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A flag raising ceremony is held at the Nanjing Massacre Museum to commemorate the Sept 18 Incident, when the Japanese military launched a full-scale invasion of China, in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, on Sept 18, 2018. [Photo/IC]



After three months of restoration, Shenyang's 918 Historical Museum reopened in time for people commemorating the Sept 18 Incident, when the Japanese military launched a full-scale invasion of China, in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province, on Sept 4, 2018. [Photo/IC]



People strike a bell of peace to commemorate the Sept 18 Incident, which marked Japan's full-scale invasion of China and the beginning of the 14 years of the Chinese people's War of Resistance Against Japanese Aggression, and opened up the prelude to the World Anti-Fascist War, also known as World War II, in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province, on Sept 18, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



A teacher explains the Sept 18 Incident to students at a primary school in Hohhot, North China's Inner Mongolia autonomous region, on Sept 17, 2018. [Photo/IC]



Children make national flags to commemorate the Sept 18 Incident, when the Japanese military launched a full-scale invasion of China, in a kindergarten in Lianyungang, East China's Jiangsu province, on Sept 17, 2018. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

bd popeye said:


> Welcome to the NEW Chinese Daily photo thread!
> 
> *Feel free in this thread to post photos of Chinese people and activities from around the World.*
> 
> I have NO political agenda. I just want to post photos about Chinese people and activities that most westerners do not see.


Folks, the above is a statement ^^ from the first post in this thread two years ago when I started this thread.. Enough stated.



A local grazes livestock in the Yellow River estuary area. [Photo by Zhang Zhenhua/provided to chinadaily.com.cn] 
Autumn brings awesome views to the Yellow River estuary, which is located in the delta where the Yellow River, China's second-longest river, joins the Bohai Sea.

Covering an area of 153,000 hectares, the area is now home to 1,626 types of wild animals, including 368 kinds of birds. It also abounds in vegetation, boasting 393 kinds of plants. Over 55 percent of the area is covered by vegetation. 



Tourists walk through a vast expanse of reeds spread across part of the Yellow River estuary area. [Photo by Su Shaobo/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Wang Lingling, an inheritor of Lyu Opera, teaches students about the basic skills in the east China province of Shandong.





Retired aircraft at the campus of Zhengzhou University of Aeronautics. [Photo/IC]

The university boasts of having five retired airplanes, including combat aircraft and general aviation aircraft donated by relevant departments. 




Chinese swimmer Sun Yang makes a speech at the opening ceremony of autumn semester at Shanghai University of Sport in Shanghai, Sept. 19, 2018. Triple Olympic champion Sun Yang is now back to school to take a PhD program, with a major in kinesiology. (Photo: China News Service/Yin Liqin)



Chinese swimmer Sun Yang and a African student take a selfie at the opening ceremony of autumn semester at Shanghai University of Sport in Shanghai, Sept. 19, 2018. 







Chinese swimmer Sun Yang attends the opening ceremony of autumn semester at Shanghai University of Sport in Shanghai, Sept. 19, 2018.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A view of a restaurant built on a cliff at Longquan Mountain in Zhejiang Province, Sept. 19, 2018. Over 100 tourists became the first customers of the newly opened restaurant and had food on suspended plank roads while enjoying the great view of the mountain. Longquan is the highest peak in the Yangtze River Delta. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Chen)

















A stamp collector shows the newly issued stamp themed on the Mid-Autumn Festival, in Zaozhuang city, Shandong Province, Sept. 15, 2018. (Photo/Asianewsphoto)

China Post issued a set of stamp to celebrate the upcoming Mid-Autumn Festival on Sept. 15. The set, designed by Cui Jingzhe, comprises one stamp and has a nominal value of 1.2 yuan (around $0.2).





Chaka Lake under a starry sky. “Chaka” means “salt lake” in Tibetan. Chaka Salt Lake is located near Chaka township in Wulan county in the east of the Qaidam Basin of Northwest China’s Qinghai Province. By day, the azure sky and floating clouds as well as mountains in the distance are reflected in the lake, creating a mirror of the sky in China. A starry night-themed photography festival, organized by the China News Service and the China Media Culture Promotion Association as well as other organizations, took place in the Chaka Lake scenic area. The lake area has been announced by a committee as the best venue in the country to take photos of the night sky. (Photo: China News Service/Dai Jianfeng)[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China sends twin BeiDou-3 navigation satellites into space on a single carrier rocket from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 19, 2018. (Xinhua/Liang Keyan)



Visitors look at the latest drone at China International Industry Fair 2018 in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 19, 2018. The 20th China International Industry Fair opened Wednesday in Shanghai, with over 2,600 companies participating in the five-day event. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)



A visitor looks at a robot at China International Industry Fair 2018 in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 19, 2018. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)



A child interacts with a robot at China International Industry Fair 2018 in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 19, 2018. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)



A bionic robot hand plays the piano at China International Industry Fair 2018 in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 19, 2018. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)









Farmers compete with each in various contest in Nanfeng County, east China's Jiangxi Province, Sept. 19, 2018. Activities to celebrate China's first Farmers' Harvest Festival were held at Modern Agricultural Demonstration Garden in Nanfeng County. (Xinhua/Song Zhenping)



A staff member of a local cake shop displays traditional moon cakes in Dinghe Village of Tangqi Township in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 19, 2018. The locals held various folk activities to celebrate the coming of China's first Farmers' Harvest Festival and the Mid-Autumn Festival. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



Staff members of a local cake shop make traditional moon cakes in Dinghe Village of Tangqi Township in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 19, 2018. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Performers take part at an evening gala to celebrate the 60th anniversary of the founding of the Ningxia Hui autonomous region in Yinchuan on Sept 19, 2018. (Photos: China News Service/ Du Yang)










The Palace Museum in Beijing has placed more than 300 pieces of furniture from the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911) on display, Sept. 19, 2018. With more areas to be opened in the future, the furniture-themed exhibition at Nandaku, or "the Grand Southern Warehouse,” will include over 2,000 pieces of furniture crafted in the Ming (1368-1644) and Qing dynasties. (Photo: China News Service/Sheng Jiapeng)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

An artificial flower basket is placed at the Tiananmen Square in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 20, 2018. A 17-meter-tall installation in the shape of a flower basket with a diameter of 50 meters at the bottom is placed at the center of the Tiananmen Square as a decoration for China's upcoming National Day holiday. (Xinhua/Luo Xiaoguang)













Primary school students fly paper airplanes during an attempt to set a world record in Beijing, Sept. 20, 2018. Children from 22 provinces and cities made more than 60,000 paper planes, of which 14,285 were selected to create a line measuring 3,029.02 meters in length. It's the world's longest line of paper aircrafts and set a new Guinness World Record. The project was initiated by the China Children and Teenagers' Fund and the Sister Ma Food Company in May. (Photo: China News Service/Sheng Jiapeng)





Giant panda cub Longzai makes its public debut with his mother Longlong at the Chimelong Safari Park in Guangzhou, South China’s Guangdong province on September 20, 2018. Giant panda cub Longzai was born at the park on July 12. (Photo: China News Service/ Chen Jimin)



Freshmen practice with wood bayonets during military training at Zhengzhou University in Central China's Henan province on Sept 10, 2018. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Visitors take photos with a "swimmer" sculpture on a beach in Zhanjiang, Guangdong province on Sept 14. [Photo/VCG]



Many fishing boats flock to Hong Kong on Sept 15 to seek refuge before the arrival of Typhoon Mangkhut. [Photo/VCG]



A bomb-clearing armed police officer goes through smoke during a balance movement drill in Chongzuo, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Sept 16. [Photo/VCG]



A boy is carried in a pot through a flooded area in Yangchun city, Guangdong province on Sept 18, after Typhoon Mangkhut brought heavy rain to the area. [Photo/VCG]



An autonomous car is tested on a road in Beijing on Sept 18. [Photo/VCG]









Goldware on display at an exhibition in Chengdu City, Southwest China’s Sichuan Province, Sept. 20, 2018. As the country’s largest such exhibition, it showcased gold relics from before the 14th century excavated in China. The displays included more than 850 pieces (in 350 sets) of fine goldware from 19 provinces, autonomous regions, municipalities as well as 40 archaeological and cultural institutions. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Lang)





A view of the colorful buildings at Heye Village in Guangnan County, Southwest China’s Yunnan Province, Sept. 20, 2018. A group of artists began painting buildings and trees in different colors one month ago in order to help attract tourists to the village. (Photo: China News Service/Ren Dong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students learn to make mooncakes at Nanguan primary school to greet the traditional Mid-Autumn Festival in Handan City, north China's Hebei Province, Sept. 21, 2018. The Mid-Autumn Festival falls on the 15th day of the eighth month of the Chinese lunar calendar, or Sept. 24 this year. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



Children assisted by an African university student learn to make mooncakes at Shijixing kindergarten to greet the traditional Mid-Autumn Festival in Tangshan City, north China's Hebei Province, Sept. 21, 2018.(Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)



Children learn to make mooncakes at a kindergarten to greet the traditional Mid-Autumn Festival in Gucheng County, north China's Hebei Province, Sept. 21, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)



People make mooncakes at a fair to greet the traditional Mid-Autumn Festival in Tianjin, north China, Sept. 21, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Ran)



Staff make traditional moon cakes at a food processing workshop in Zhangye, northwest China's Gansu Province, on Sept. 18, 2018. Making traditional moon cakes before the Mid-Autumn Festival dates back to a thousand years in Zhangye. (Xinhua/Wang Jiang)


A contestant makes Lamian (hand-pulled noodles) during a contest in Haidong City, Northwest China’s Qinghai Province, Sept. 18, 2018. Nearly 200 contestants from 60 teams from across the nation participated in the Lamian skills contest, where they competed to make five versions of Lamian in different thicknesses. (Photo: China News Service/Ma Mingyan)











Time to judge!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A farmer in the town of Matou in Tancheng county, Shandong province weathers spring corn on Aug 30. Called the granary of south Shandong, Tancheng county hosts more than 6,600 hectares of spring corn. (Pand Dehua/For China Daily)



Local people catch a duck to celebrate harvest in Qinglong Village of Huayuan County, central China's Hunan Province, Sept. 20, 2018. (Xinhua/Long Enze)



Local people enjoy performance in Qinglong Village of Huayuan County, central China's Hunan Province, Sept. 20, 2018. (Xinhua/Long Enze)



A worker holds the newly-harvested rice crops during a harvesting competition held by Suibin farm in Hegang, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Sept. 20, 2018. (Xinhua/Liu Hongjun)



A fisherman shows the newly-caught shrimp at a dock of Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Sept. 18, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Haibin)





Pupils of Sijing No.2 Primary School learn to make dough figurines in Shanghai, east China, Sept. 21, 2018. A series of activities were held in the Shanghai Big World on Friday to show young people's practice of intangible cultural heritages. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)



Pupils learn to operate the traditional shuttle loom in Shanghai, east China, Sept. 21, 2018. A series of activities were held in the Shanghai Big World on Friday to show young people's practice of intangible cultural heritages. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)



Students of Shanghai United International School Shangyin Campus perform Beijing opera in Shanghai, east China, Sept. 21, 2018. A series of activities were held in the Shanghai Big World on Friday to show young people's practice of intangible cultural heritages. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)





People put lotus-shaped lanterns into the Babao River in Guangnan County of Wenshan Zhuang-Miao Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Sept. 21, 2018. A lantern festival was held here to greet the traditional Mid-Autumn Festival, which falls on the 15th day of the eighth month of the Chinese lunar calendar, or Sept. 24 this year. (Xinhua/Yang Zongyou)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Passengers take photos of G5711, the first high-speed train from Shenzhen to Hong Kong, at Shenzhen North Railway Station in Shenzhen City, south China's Guangdong Province, Sept. 23, 2018. G5711 train left Shenzhen North Railway Station at 6:44 Beijing Time on Sunday (1044 GMT Saturday) for West Kowloon Station in Hong Kong, marking the opening of the Hong Kong section of the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong High-speed Railway and that of the whole Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong High-speed Railway. (Xinhua/Mao Siqian)





Children with their parents guess lantern riddles to welcome the upcoming Mid-Autumn Festival at a community in Hengshui, north China's Hebei Province, Sept. 22, 2018. The Chinese traditional Mid-Autumn Festival falls on the 15th day of the eighth month on the Chinese lunar calendar, which is Sept. 24 this year. [Photo/Xinhua]




A villager husks wheat grains in Beisanjia Village of Aohan Banner in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Sept. 22, 2018. China will mark its first Farmers' Harvest Festival on Sept. 23 this year. From 2018 on, the festival, to be celebrated on the Autumnal Equinox each year, is set to be observed annually to greet the harvest season and honour the agricultural workers. (Xinhua/Yu Dongsheng)



A villager prepares steamed pastries for a harvest party in Peiligang Village of Xinzheng, central China's Henan Province, Sept. 14, 2018. (Xinhua/Li An)



A woman from the Miao ethnic group prepares crops for a harvest-praying ceremony in Wuji Village of Anchui Township in Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 22, 2018. . (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)



A farmer prepares harvested red dates for air-drying in Mengjiazhuang Village of Zaoqiang Township in Zaoqiang County, north China's Hebei Province, Sept. 22, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Xiaoguo)



A villager loads harvested corn onto a truck in Beisanjia Village of Aohan Banner in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Sept. 22, 2018. (Xinhua/Yu Dongsheng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Today marks China's first Farmers' Harvest Festival. From this year on, the festival, celebrated on the Autumn Equinox, will be observed annually to welcome the harvest season and honor agricultural workers. To salute this new festival, we've collected photos of harvests across China.











======================================================================










An annual "hundred-family banquet" to celebrate the Mid-Autumn Festival is held in a residential area in Shenyang, Liaoning province, on Sept. 19, 2018. Traditionally, each attendee is required to cook a dish at home and bring it to the banquet to share with the neighbors. [Photo/VCG]










Small clay figures in different shapes and forms are displayed in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian province, to celebrate the Mid-Autumn Festival, on Sept. 18, 2018. [Photo/VCG]










A crew member of a train plays with passengers to celebrate the Mid-Autumn Festival at the Guiyang railway section on Sept. 18, 2018. The passengers can feel the festive atmosphere during their journey. [Photo/VCG]










Children draw pictures on lanterns to welcome the Mid-Autumn Festival in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, on Sept. 16, 2018. [Photo/VCG]










Children play the Chinese Zither, a plucked-string musical instrument with an over 2,400-year history, in Fuxi Park, Xinle city, Shijiazhuang, Hebei province, on Sept. 15, 2018. The city held a folk concert (Guzheng Special Event) on the day to welcome the Mid-Autumn Festival. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Staff members at Laojun Mountain, a scenic spot in Luoyang City, Central China's Henan Province, use 9,999 colorful mooncakes to spell out a beautiful pattern with Chinese characters of Hua Hao Yue Yuan (Blooming flowers and full moon) to celebrate the Mid-Autumn Festival, Sept. 23, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Zhongju)



People take photos before a beautiful pattern with Chinese characters of Hua Hao Yue Yuan (Blooming flowers and full moon) spelt out with 9,999 mooncakes at Laojun Mountain, a scenic spot in Luoyang City, Central China’s Henan Province, Sept. 23, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Zhongju)



Pedestrians look at a moon installation set up to mark the upcoming Mid-Autumn Festival at a plaza in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, Sept. 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Liu Jianhua)



Pedestrians pose for photos with a moon installation set up to mark the upcoming Mid-Autumn Festival in Bozhou, east China's Anhui Province, Sept. 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Ni Shubin)







Fancy lanterns are displayed at the Victoria Park to greet the Mid-Autumn Festival in Hong Kong, south China, Sept. 22, 2018. The traditional Mid-Autumn Festival falls on the 15th day of the eighth month of the Chinese lunar calendar, or Sept. 24 this year. (Xinhua/Wu Xiaochu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Villagers show specialty agricultural products during a floating market in Dongluo Village of Xinghua, east China's Jiangsu Province, Sept. 23, 2018. People across China hold various activities to celebrate the country's first Farmers' Harvest Festival, which falls on Sept. 23 this year. (Xinhua/Tang Dehong)



A girl shows a fish she has caught in a bare-hand fish catching contest held in Housangyuan Village of Lyutan Township Wuyi County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiancheng)



Two girls participate in an activity marking China's first Farmers' Harvest Festival in Zibo, east China's Shandong Province, Sept. 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Liu Bingyou)



Performers stage a show to celebrate China's first Farmers' Harvest Festival at a national rice theme park in Sanya, south China's Hainan Province, Sept. 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Sha Xiaofeng)



Girls perform in an activity marking China's first Farmers' Harvest Festival in Zibo, east China's Shandong Province, Sept. 23, 2018.(Xinhua/Liu Bingyou)





Villagers perform a lantern dance to celebrate China's first Farmers' Harvest Festival in Majiazhai Village of Shuiwei Township in Cengong County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Sept. 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)





Villagers perform a lantern dance to celebrate China's first Farmers' Harvest Festival in Majiazhai Village of Shuiwei Township in Cengong County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Sept. 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)



Villagers take part in a grain carrying contest in Changgang Village of the Rucheng community in Rugao, east China's Jiangsu Province, Sept. 23, 2018. People across China hold various activities to celebrate the country's first Farmers' Harvest Festival, which falls on Sept. 23 this year. (Xinhua/Wu Shujian)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A man cuts open a tree to take sap, which is used to make a durable coating called lacquer, in Dafang County, Southwest China’s Guizhou Province, Sept. 22, 2018. The period from early summer to late autumn each year is said to be the best time to reap lacquer in the mountainous county, which has seen a rapid increase in online sales of the product. (Photo: China News Service/He Junyi)



Hu Wenxun, 58, cuts open a tree to take sap, which is used to make a durable coating called lacquer, in Dafang County, Southwest China’s Guizhou Province, Sept. 23, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/He Junyi)



Hu Wenxun and his brother Hu Wenshun reap lacquer in Dafang County, Southwest China’s Guizhou Province, Sept. 23, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/He Junyi)



Photo taken on Sept. 24, 2018 shows the full moon in the sky in Nantong, east China's Jiangsu Province. The Mid-Autumn Festival, which falls on Sept. 24 this year, is a traditional Chinese festival with a custom of family reunion. (Xinhua/Xu Congjun)



People put lanterns into an ancient canal in the moonlight to celebrate Mid-Autumn Festival in Taierzhuang, east China's Shandong Province, Sept. 24, 2018. (Xinhua/Gao Qimin)









Hot air balloons are seen during a balloon festival at the Zhuge Liang Square in Xiangyang City, central China's Hubei Province, Sept. 22, 2018. A total of 33 delegations attended the festival, organized by the Chinese Balloon Club League. (Xinhua/An Fubin)





Wang Qiang of China hits a ball against Maria Sakkari of Greece during their second-round match at the WTA Wuhan Open in Wuhan, central Hubei Province, yesterday. Wang won 7-5, 6-2.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Aircraft perform during Aviclub Flight Carnival 2018 in Jingmen, central China's Hubei Province, Sept. 22, 2018. Aerobatic teams from the United States, Turkey, Australia, and New Zealand participated in the three-day event which kicked off here on Friday. (Xinhua/Yang Guang)



An aerobatic pilot takes part in a flight training for Aviclub Flight Carnival 2018 in Jingmen, central China's Hubei Province, Sept. 21, 2018.(Xinhua/Yang Guang)



An aerobatic pilot waits for tower instructions at an aircraft before his performance for Aviclub Flight Carnival 2018 in Jingmen, central China's Hubei Province, Sept. 21, 2018.(Xinhua/Yang Guang)



A man takes a break at an office where workers listen to thousands of audio files daily to clear audio porn from online platforms. The profession is dominated by young women, who listen to 4,000 pieces of audio and delete thousands of accounts in an average work day. People working in the sector say they rarely tell other people the exact nature of the work because of the stereotypes associated with identifying the obscene content. (Photo/VCG)



A view of an office where employees listen to audio materials in order to sift out pornographic material on audio social media platforms.(Photo/VCG)





Chinese students studying in Chicago pose for photos after an event celebrating Mid-Autumn Festival in Chicago, the United States, on Sept. 22, 2018. More than 240 Chinese students studying in U.S. midwest universities Saturday night gathered at the observatory on the 94th floor of the John Hancock Building in downtown Chicago to celebrate traditional Chinese Mid-Autumn Festival. (Xinhua/Wang Ping)



Chinese students studying in Chicago celebrate Mid-Autumn Festival in Chicago, the United States, on Sept. 22, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Ping)



An artist performs Chinese flute during an event celebrating Mid-Autumn Festival in Chicago, the United States, on Sept. 22, 2018.(Xinhua/Wang Ping)



Chinese students dance at an event celebrating Mid-Autumn Festival in Chicago, the United States, on Sept. 22, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Ping)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A launch ceremony for new airplanes is held at Wanfeng aviation town in Xinchang, Zhejiang province, on Sept 25, 2018. 



Two small planes, including a Diamond's DA20 fixed-wing and an Alto sport aircraft, were displayed at the ceremony. [Photo/VCG]



A launch ceremony for new airplanes is held at Wanfeng aviation town in Xinchang, Zhejiang province, on Sept 25, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



A small plane produced at Wanfeng aviation town flies in the sky on Sept 25, 2018. [Photo/VCG]







Chinese President Xi Jinping , also general secretary of the Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, visits the farms and land reclamation administrative bureau of Jiansanjiang, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Sept. 25, 2018. Xi started an inspection tour in Heilongjiang on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Yan Yan)



Chinese President Xi Jinping, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, talks with workers at Qixing farm, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Sept. 25, 2018. Xi started an inspection tour in Heilongjiang on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Xie Huanchi)



Chinese President Xi Jinping, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, checks the products at Beidahuang precision agriculture and agricultural machinery center, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Sept. 25, 2018. Xi started an inspection tour in Heilongjiang on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Xie Huanchi)



Chinese President Xi Jinping, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, talks with laboratory workers at Qixing farm, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Sept. 25, 2018. Xi started an inspection tour in Heilongjiang on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Xie Huanchi)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Farmers use eight tons of freshly-harvested peppers and corn to create a giant national flag on the top of Longquan Mountain in Zhejiang Province, Sept. 26, 2018, as part of harvest celebrations. The flag measured 10 meters in length and was 6.6 meters wide. The mountain is the highest peak in the Yangtze River Delta. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Yong)



Farmers use eight tons of freshly-harvested peppers and corn to create a giant national flag on the top of Longquan Mountain in Zhejiang Province, Sept. 26, 2018, as part of harvest celebrations. The flag measured 10 meters in length and was 6.6 meters wide. The mountain is the highest peak in the Yangtze River Delta. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Yong)







A boat equipped with a new device collects garbage in a river in Pingyang County, East China’s Zhejiang Province, Sept. 25, 2018. The rope-like electronic devices can be remotely controlled to rise above or fall under the water to collect floating garbage. (Photo/VCG)







Chinese women wearing qipao are spotted at the Shanghai Hongqiao railway station on Sept 25, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



Chinese women wearing qipao, a formfitting Chinese dress, were seen at the high-speed railway station in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, on Tuesday, transporting passengers back to Shanghai in the 1920s.

They are performers from Back to the Bund, a new project from the tourism performing arts group Show of Thousands.



A Chinese woman wearing qipao takes a photo with a passenger on the high-speed train from Hangzhou to Shanghai on Sept 25, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



A Chinese woman wearing qipao interacts with passengers on the high-speed train from Hangzhou to Shanghai on Sept 25, 2018. [Photo/VCG]

By performing and interacting with passengers, they provide an immersive theater experience to audiences.

According to the team, the project, which helps support Shanghai in becoming Asia's entertainment capital, will eventually be staged for audiences in Shanghai in 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> Chinese women wearing qipao, a formfitting Chinese dress, were seen at the high-speed railway station in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, on Tuesday, transporting passengers back to Shanghai in the 1920s.


Very attractive young women. I like the classic style!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Same here and the dress make them look sexy also.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A drone photo shows a building covered with plants in Jurong City, East China’s Jiangsu Province, Sept. 26, 2018. The building looks like a vertical forest. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)







Drills are staged frequently at the Palace Museum in Beijing, where a team is stationed by the east gate to keep watch for fire in turn 24 hours a day. (Photo/CHINA DAILY)

50-strong prevention team keeps close watch on landmark

They are likely to go unnoticed by the multitude of visitors who pass the Donghuamen, or East Prosperity Gate, at Beijing's Palace Museum, also known as the Forbidden City.

A force of about 50 firefighters stationed in a courtyard by the east gate of the former imperial palace keeps watch around the clock for what is probably the biggest potential enemy of the world's largest wooden architectural complex: fire.







Chinese President Xi Jinping, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, learns about the fishing condition at the Chagan Lake in Songyuan, northeast China's Jilin Province, Sept. 26, 2018. Xi inspected Songyuan on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Ju Peng)







China's research icebreaker Xuelong is seen at a dock in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 26, 2018. Researchers on China's research icebreaker Xuelong returned to the home port in Shanghai Wednesday after finishing the country's 9th Arctic expedition. The Icebreaker, also known as the Snow Dragon, carrying a research team, spent 69 days on its journey. Scientists and researchers have conducted a series of investigations into the marine environment, submarine topography, ecology, fishery, sea ice and shipping routes in areas including the Bering Sea, Chukchi Sea, Canada Basin and the central Arctic Ocean. (Photo provided to China News Service)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chefs show stunt skills with kitchenware at a restaurant built on a cliff at Longquan Mountain in Zhejiang Province, Sept. 27, 2018. The restaurant 1,600 meters above sea level allows customers to dine on suspended plank roads while enjoying great views of the mountain. Longquan is the highest peak in the Yangtze River Delta. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Yong)











The invitational exhibition Colored Sculpture in China was held in Beijing on Sept 22.

For more photos and much more information go here >> *Colored Sculptures*

The exhibition was one of the largest of its kind, gathering more than 200 artworks from across the nation. Exhibits include representative pieces from inheritors of colored sculpture and highly rated works from students at art schools, representing different cultural styles.

In China, colored sculpture not only influences areas of folk art, but is becoming accepted by more academics, artists and professional scholars.

The exhibition was co-organized by the Museum of Chinese Garden and Landscape Architecture and the Colored Sculpture Committee of Chinese Folk Literature and Art Association and co-hosted by several institutions, including the Arts and Design Academy at Beijing University of Technology.

Colored sculptures are shown at the exhibition. (Photo/China Daily)



















​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photo taken on Sept. 26, 2018 shows a Guangzhou Customs press conference to announce a major success in busting the smuggling of endangered animals and plants, the largest case in the city. From July to August, Guangzhou Customs seized 7.26 tons of pangolin scales(scaly anteater), which means about 120,000 to 180,000 pangolins were slaughtered. The scales sold for 340 yuan ($49) per kilogram in Africa and 5,600 yuan per kilogram in China. (Photo/VCG)



Two swaths of python skin are on display at a press conference by Guangzhou Customs. (Photo/VCG)



Ivory products are on display at a press conference by Guangzhou Customs. (Photo/VCG)







Staff members work at Airbus' Tianjin final assembly line for the A320-family of jets in north China's Tianjin, Sept. 27, 2018. From the time it was established in 2008 until the end of this August, the Tianjin final assembly line assembled and delivered a total of 378 A320s. (Xinhua/Li Ran)





Photo taken on Sept. 27, 2018 shows a plane at Airbus' Tianjin final assembly line for the A320-family of jets in north China's Tianjin. (Xinhua/Li Ran)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Customers purchase goods during a clearance sale at the Guanyuan Wholesale Market in Xicheng District, Beijing, Sept. 28, 2018. The market, opened in 1998, was shut down permanently on Friday as the capital continues efforts to remove non-capital functions and solve "big city diseases". Markets already closed include Tianyi last August and Wantong in September as the district says a final farewell to its role as a regional wholesale hub. (Photo: China News Service/Jia Tianyong)











Women of Bouyei ethnic group shows newly harvested Chinese chestnut at a village in Wangmo County, Southwest China’s Guizhou Province, Sept. 28, 2018. The county has supported development of Chinese chestnut as a major way to boost local farmer’s income and shake off poverty. The chestnut planting area reached (13,000 hectares) this year, with an annual output value of about 168 million yuan ($24 million), and more than 18,000 families benefited from the sector. (Photo: China News Service/He Junyi)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students read classics of Chinese literature at a primary school in Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Oct. 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



Students learn calligraphy at a primary school in Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Oct. 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



Students learn traditional etiquette at a primary school in Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Oct. 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)


Actors from Liuzhou art theatre perform a dancing drama named "Dong" at Guiyang, capital of southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 22, 2018. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Passengers wait at the Passenger Clearance Building in Hong Kong to board coaches that will pass over the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge, Oct. 24, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/Xie Guanglei)



Passengers pose in Hong Kong before boarding coaches that will pass over the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge Oct. 24, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/Sheung Man Mak)



Frank Chan Fan, secretary for Transport and Housing in Hong Kong, talks to reporters as coach services start over the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge, Oct. 24, 2018.




A coach from Kwoon Chung Bus starts the first ride over the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge in Hong Kong, Oct. 24, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/Li Zhihua)



A coach from Kwoon Chung Bus starts the first ride over the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge in Hong Kong, Oct. 24, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/Xie Guanglei)



A tourist from the United States greets pilgrims to the Potala Palace in Lhasa, Southwest China’s Tibet Autonomous Region, Oct. 23, 2018. The painting work will take one week. (Photo: China News Service/Zhao yan)





Workers paint the Red Palace, part of the Potala Palace, during annual renovation work following the end of the rainy season in Lhasa, Southwest China’s Tibet Autonomous Region, Oct. 23, 2018. The painting work will take one week. (Photo: China News Service/Zhao yan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tianjin Customs start to clear away imported garbage previously kept in the port, Oct. 23, 2018. The waste was incinerated. (Photo: China News Service/Wu Shiqi)















Primary students learn Ansai waist drum dancing in Ansai District of Yan'an City, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Oct. 22, 2018. In recent years, schools in Ansai bring folk arts into classes to popularize local culture. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)



Primary student Zhang Jingjing (front) learns paper cutting in Ansai District of Yan'an City, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Oct. 22, 2018. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)



​
Primary students learn Ansai folk singing from singer Wang Zewei in Ansai District of Yan'an City, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Oct. 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fang Meiting works with deliverymen to handle parcels so as to know how to improve their work efficiency in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province. [Photo/IC]

Couriers rushing to and fro are expected to be free from hundreds of phone calls each day, and customers' orders will be automatically shown on their hand-held terminals after robots communicate with receivers over phone.



Fang Meiting collects feedback of the voice-enabled robot from a deliveryman in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province. [Photo/IC]



Fang Meiting, a professional working to improve operation at Cainiao Network, an Alibaba Group logistics arm, is often involved in deliverymen's work, so as to perfect their services and relieve their burdens.



Fang Meiting works with a courier to send parcels. [Photo/IC]

When a courier complained to her that making too many calls affected his service quality, Fang thought about training a voice-enabled robot to assist these deliverymen and also optimize consumers' experience.

The idea became reality with cooperation among Alibaba's affiliates Cainiao and e-commerce robot assistant AliMe, and the tech giant's unit Ali Telecom. A robot with a pleasant voice can call customers on their own once deliverymen are ready to dispatch their parcels, and get to know and record customers' details — like whether the parcels should be delivered to home, to office or a storage locker. This will ease couriers' work as they will have to worry only about delivery.

Fang Meiting trains the voice-enabled robot. [Photo/IC]



These robots will be installed at five express companies before the upcoming online shopping spree "Double Eleven", which falls on Nov 11 every year. And the robots are expected to make more than one million calls each day.







A Long March-4B carrier rocket with HY-2B, a new satellite for ocean observation, blasts off from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in Shanxi Province, Oct. 25, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/Zheng Taotao)



A view of the control center for the launch of a Long March-4B carrier rocket with HY-2B, a new satellite for ocean observation, at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in Shanxi Province, Oct. 25, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/Mi Xiangyang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The first coach departs from the Macao Port of the Zhuhai-Hong Kong-Macao Bridge, Oct. 24, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/Zhong Xin)



The first coach from Hong Kong drives toward the Zhuhai-Hong Kong-Macao Bridge, Oct. 24, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/Sheung Man Mak)



A coach passes the Qingzhou shipping channel bridge, part of the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge, Octo. 24, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Wei)



Passengers pose for a photo against the backdrop of the Zhuhai-Hong Kong-Macao Bridge at the Zhuhai Port, Oct. 24, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Wei)



Passengers line up to board coaches crossing the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge, Octo. 24, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/Lu Shaolong)


Couple promote Putian wood carving in Fujian...18 photos



Lin Jianjun (R) and Chen Qin discuss the design of wood carving ornament at their studio in Putian, southeast China's Fujian Province, Oct. 23, 2018. 





Lin Jianjun (L) and Chen Qin discuss the design of wood carving ornament at their studio in Putian, southeast China's Fujian Province, Oct. 24, 2018.

Lin Jianjun, who learned wood carving at the age of 16, has studied the making skill of this traditional artwork for more than 20 years. In 2014, Lin got married with Chen Qin. The wife was influenced by her husband and got interested in wood carving. She developed the wood carving by combining a traditional skill to make wood carving inlaid with gold and silver. 



Lin Jianjun (R, front) and Chen Qin (L, front) check wood carving products at a plant in Putian, southeast China's Fujian Province, Oct. 23, 2018.

The couple meanwhile try to promote the Putian wood carving by giving lessons, instructing apprentices and displaying their works to the public. In 2018, Lin was appointed as the inheritor of the wood carving skill, a provincial-level intangible cultural heritage. 



Lin Jianjun cleans his wood carving at a studio in Putian, southeast China's Fujian Province, Oct. 23, 2018(Xinhua/Jiang Kehong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A cargo train runs on the Datong-Qinhuangdao railway in Datong, north China's Shanxi Province, Oct. 24, 2018. The 653-km long Datong-Qinhuangdao railway is an artery of China's coal transportation. (Xinhua/Cao Yang)



Aerial photo taken on Oct. 24, 2018 shows staff members maintaining the Datong-Qinhuangdao railway in Datong, north China's Shanxi Province. (Xinhua/Cao Yang)



Operators load coal at a loading station on the Datong-Qinhuangdao railway in Datong, north China's Shanxi Province, Oct. 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Cao Yang)



Aerial photo taken on Oct. 24, 2018 shows staff members maintaining the Datong-Qinhuangdao railway in Datong, north China's Shanxi Province. (Xinhua/Cao Yang)



Aerial photo taken on Oct. 24, 2018 shows a cargo train running on the Datong-Qinhuangdao railway in Datong, north China's Shanxi Province. (Xinhua/Cao Yang)







Volunteers line up after finishing their work at the expo in Shanghai on Oct 24, 2018. [Photo/IC]



Du Yingyan, a volunteer, teaches how to welcome guests in Shanghai on Oct 24, 2018. [Photo/IC]

With first China International Import Expo around the corner, volunteers, after finishing their training began working on a trial operation since Tuesday.

Yang Yu is one of them. According to Yang, the group members have to get up before dawn to take a two-hour bus ride to work, as the school is far from the expo venue, and go back to school at around 8 pm after working all the day. But everyone is determined to work their best, Yang added.



A volunteer takes a nap in a bus after finishing her work. [Photo/IC]



Volunteers verify information for each credential. [Photo/IC]

The expo, scheduled for Nov 5-10 in Shanghai, will see the participation of over 130 countries and regions, and more than 2,800 companies.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Arpat, 11, warms up on the sidelines as he is unable to participate in the training for the day due to an injury at the Shandong Luneng Taishan Football School on October 24, 2018. (Photo: Li Hao/GT)



Young athletes take the training equipment to the training venue. (Photo: Li Hao/GT)

The Shandong Luneng Taishan Football School in Weifang, East China’s Shandong Province, is the top youth training base in China. Young soccer talents from all around the country are selected to attend the school for training and studying, including more than 20 youths from the Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region. 



Young soccer players compete in a scrimmage at the Shandong Luneng Taishan Football School in Weifang, East China's Shandong Province, on October 24, 2018. (Photo: Li Hao/GT)



During the day, the young athletes study in class. (Photo: Li Hao/GT)



The young athletes stretch after practice to ensure their muscles don't seize up. (Photo: Li Hao/GT)


Reason for Editing:



People of Dong ethnic group attend a harvest festival in Dongtou Village, Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Oct. 26, 2018. 





People dance during a harvest festival in Dongtou Village, Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Oct. 26, 2018. Local people celebrated harvest Friday through various activities like fish feast, singing and playing lusheng. (Xinhua/Lan Hongguang)



People of Dong ethnic group view performances during a harvest festival in Dongtou Village, Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Oct. 26, 2018. 



A singer of Miao ethnic group sings during a harvest festival in Dongtou Village, Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Oct. 26, 2018.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students read classics of Chinese literature at a community center in Yingtan City, east China's Jiangxi Province, Oct. 28, 2018. The community offers classes on traditional Chinese culture once a week for children as extracurricular activities. (Xinhua/Wan Xiang)



Students learn traditional etiquette at a community center in Yingtan City, east China's Jiangxi Province, Oct. 28, 2018. The community offers classes on traditional Chinese culture once a week for children as extracurricular activities. (Xinhua/Wan Xiang)



The No.102 C919 plane taxis at Nanchang Yaohu Airport, east China's Jiangxi Province, Oct. 27, 2018. The No.102 C919 plane landed at Nanchang Yaohu Airport after a flight from Dongying Shengli Airport of east China's Shandong Province. The plane will undergo rigorous tests at this airport. (Xinhua/Hu Chenhuan)



The No.102 C919 plane is to land at Nanchang Yaohu Airport, east China's Jiangxi Province, Oct. 27, 2018. (Xinhua/Hu Chenhuan)







Photos taken on Oct. 28, 2018 shows rescuers working at the accident site in Wanzhou District, southwest China's Chongqing. One person was confirmed dead after a bus plunged into the Yangtze River Sunday morning from a bridge in Chongqing Municipality, local authorities said. According to the local traffic police, the No. 22 bus crashed with a car before it plunged into the Yangtze River, China's longest river, at around 10 a.m. Sunday. The number of passengers on the bus is not immediately known. Rescue work is under way. (Xinhua)



Rescuers assemble at the site of a rock burst accident in Yuncheng County, east China's Shandong Province, Oct. 27, 2018. As two more miners were confirmed dead, the death toll rose to 13. Another eight miners remain trapped. The accident occurred at Longyun Coal Mining Co. Ltd. in Yuncheng County on Oct. 20. (Xinhua/Guo Xulei)



Rescuers walk out the site of a rock burst accident in Yuncheng County, east China's Shandong Province, Oct. 27, 2018. (Xinhua/Guo Xulei)



Aerial photo shows the site of a rock burst accident in Yuncheng County, east China's Shandong Province, Oct. 27, 2018.(Xinhua/Guo Xulei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Villagers sing to greet tourists during a long-table banquet in Danzhai county, Qiandongnan Miao and Dong autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Guizhou province, Oct 27, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]



Aerial photo taken on Oct 27, 2018 shows a long-table banquet in Danzhai county, Qiandongnan Miao and Dong autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Guizhou province. [Photo/Xinhua]





Villagers attend a long-table banquet in Danzhai county, Qiandongnan Miao and Dong autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Guizhou province, Oct 27, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]



Chinese artists from Henan art troupe perform during the Chinese Cultural Week in Bucharest, capital of Romania, on Oct. 27, 2018. The Chinese Cultural Week started here on Saturday. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Adults and Children wearing traditional costumes attend an activity during a traditional Chinese costume exhibition held in Xitang ancient town of Jiashan, east China's Zhejiang Province, Oct. 27, 2018. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)















蒙古女孩 by Canney yang, on Flickr

清流 by Canney yang, on Flickr

舞秋 by Canney yang, on Flickr

舞秋 by Canney yang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Neatly-arranged books are set on shelves at a new outlet of the Zhongshuge bookstore in Guiyang City, Southwest China’s Guizhou Province, Oct. 29, 2018. The design of the store took inspiration from the karst landforms of the province and features other signature tourism and cultural icons, making it a fresh attraction for local readers and other visitors. (Photo: China News Service/He Junyi)





Rescuers work at the site of a bus accident in Wanzhou District, Southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Oct. 30, 2018. The bus carrying a dozen passengers veered onto the wrong side of the road and collided with a car before plunging into the Yangtze River. Rescuers began to retrieve the bodies and salvage the bus on Tuesday morning. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Xianglin)



Rescuers search on Monday for passengers who were aboard a bus that plunged into the Yangtze River in Chongqing. (Photo by Zhao Hui/For China Daily) 




Team China (C), Team Russia (L) and Team Japan pose on the podium after the Men's Team Final at the 2018 FIG Artistic Gymnastics Championships in Doha, capital of Qatar, Oct. 29, 2018. Team China won the gold medal. (Xinhua/Nikku)



Members of team China celebrate on the podium after winning the Men's Team Final at the 2018 FIG Artistic Gymnastics Championships in Doha, capital of Qatar, Oct. 29, 2018. Team China won the gold medal. (Xinhua/Nikku)



Members of team China celebrate after winning the Men's Team Final at the 2018 FIG Artistic Gymnastics Championships in Doha, capital of Qatar, Oct. 29, 2018. Team China won the gold medal. (Xinhua/Nikku)



Zou Jingyuan of China competes on the pommel horse during the Men's Team Final at the 2018 FIG Artistic Gymnastics Championships in Doha, capital of Qatar, Oct. 29, 2018. Team China won the gold medal. (Xinhua/Nikku)

​
Xiao Ruoteng (R) and Zou Jingyuan of China celebrate after the Men's Team Final at the 2018 FIG Artistic Gymnastics Championships in Doha, capital of Qatar, Oct. 29, 2018. Team China won the gold medal. (Xinhua/Nikku)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Passenger Zhang Lian, set to board a Cathay Pacific flight from Shanghai to Hong Kong, uses just a QR code to complete security and check-in procedures in approximately 10 minutes at Shanghai Pudong International Airport, Oct. 29, 2018. The airport is the first Chinese mainland airport to adopt paperless check-in for outbound passengers. (Photo: China News Service/Yin Liqin)



Staff members work at a workshop of Tongrentang, a pharmaceutical company with a history of more than 300 years, in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 24, 2018. Established in 1669, Tongrentang is now a leading traditional Chinese medicine producer and retailer in China, and has earned a worldwide reputation. It has registered its brand in more than 100 countries and regions. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)



Tourists visit a store of Tongrentang, a pharmaceutical company with a history of more than 300 years, in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 25, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)



Customers buy medicine at a drugstore of Tongrentang, a pharmaceutical company with a history of more than 300 years, in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 25, 2018. 



The 12th National Women's Congress opens in Beijing, capital of China, on Oct. 30, 2018. (Xinhua/Liu Weibing


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People dressed in Halloween costumes celebrate the western festival at Lan Kwai Fong in Hong Kong on October 31, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/Hong Shaokui)

















Rescuers on Wednesday night salvaged the wreck of a bus that plunged into the Yangtze River in Chongqing Municipality leaving at least nine people dead. The bus was pulled out of water by a floating crane at about 11:30 p.m.. Rescuers are expected to enter the bus to search for bodies of victims. The bus veered onto the wrong side of the road and collided into an oncoming car before breaking through road fencing and falling off a bridge in Chongqing's Wanzhou District on Sunday.



The photo taken on October 31, 2018 shows an entrance of the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai), the main venue to hold the upcoming first China International Import Expo (CIIE), scheduled to be held from Nov. 5 to 10, in Shanghai, east China.(Photo: China News Service/Tang Yanjun)





A volunteer for the upcoming China International Import Expo (CIIE) poses for a photo with the mascot "Jinbao" outside the National Exhibition and Convention Center in Shanghai, East China, on November 1, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/Tang Yanjun)



Jinbao, the mascot for the first China International Import Expo (CIIE) is seen marked on a wall of the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai), the main venue to hold the upcoming first China International Import Expo (CIIE). (Photo: China News Service/Tang Yanjun)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The assembly line at SAIC-Volkswagen workshop in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 30, 2018. SAIC's new cars will make debut at the first China International Import Expo (CIIE) which runs from Nov. 5 to 10 in Shanghai. The CIIE is the latest move of China to promote trade liberalization and further open up its market. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)















People visit the Information Security Technology Conference & Expo in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, on Oct. 31, 2018. The 2018 Information Security Technology Conference & Expo opened here on Wednesday in Qingdao, attracting over 600 research organizations and companies in field of information security. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)



People test their security index through mobile phones at an interaction zone during the Information Security Technology Conference & Expo held in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, on Oct. 31, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)





Workers start to lay the tracks for the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway line at Huailai section in north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 1, 2018. The 174-km-long railway, connecting China's capital Beijing and Zhangjiakou of north China's Hebei Province, is expected to be completed and put into use in 2019, when the trip between the two cities will be cut from more than 3 hours to just 50 minutes. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China's home-grown global satellite navigation system came a step closer to completion with the launch of another BeiDou-3 satellite at 11:57 p.m 11.02.2018. Thursday from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center, in the southwestern Sichuan Province. Launched on a Long March-3B carrier rocket, it is the 41st of the BeiDou navigation system, and will work with 16 other Beidou-3 satellites already in orbit. It is also the first BeiDou-3 satellite in high orbit, about 36,000 km above the Earth. In a geostationary orbit, following the Earth's rotation, it will view the same point on Earth continuously. (Photo: China News Service/Liang Keyan)





People walk in rain in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian province on November 2, 2018. According to the provincial meteorological center, as of 5 a.m., Yutu was located about 355 kilometers ofthe coast of Fujian's Dongshan county. (Photo: China News Service/ Zhang Bin)



​
Senior women knit sweaters for children in poor areas in Kunming, Southwest China’s Yunnan province on November 1, 2018. The ladies, who are retirees of a local hospital, formed a knitting club to make and send out cozy sweaters for the needy. A total of 19 knitters, whose average age is 75, have worked tirelessly in the past nine months, knitting 184 warm sweaters in their spare time for needy children in a village in Qiaojia county of the province. (Photo: China News Service/ Liu Ranyang)







Photos taken on Oct. 31, 2018 shows the hand over of 64 ton diesel from PetroChina to a Lao company at Laos-China border, in Boten, Laos, Oct. 31, 2018. With over 64 ton diesel, handed over from PetroChina to a Lao company at Laos-China border, the first export of Chinese refined oil to Lao market was made on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Liu Ailun)





Villagers dry persimmons in Yuezhuang Town of Yiyuan County, Zibo City, east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 1, 2018. Autumn is the harvest season of persimmons in Yiyuan. The persimmon business has become a source to increase income for local farmers. (Xinhua/Zhao Dongshan)



Children play with persimmons in Yuezhuang Town of Yiyuan County, Zibo City, east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 1, 2018. Autumn is the harvest season of persimmons in Yiyuan. The persimmon business has become a source to increase income for local farmers. (Xinhua/Zhao Dongshan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students celebrate Halloween in Fuzimiao Elementary School in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, on Oct 31, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



A panda enjoys sunshine at Shenshuping base of China Giant panda Protection and Research Center in Southwest China's Sichuan province, on Oct 30, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



A stamp collector shows his newly bought stamp issued to commemorate the opening of the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge in Suzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, on Oct 30, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



A woman spreads fish on a platform to dry them under the sun in Lianyungang, East China's Jiangsu province, on Oct 30, 2018. [Photo/IC]



A woman covers her head with a red bag as snow falls in Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin province, on Oct 29, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



Old HK

1930s Sheung Wan streetscene2 by HT, on Flickr

1930s Garden road by HT, on Flickr

1960s Western Point waterfront by HT, on Flickr

1965 TST Carnavon Rd by HT, on Flickr

1965 Wanchai view by HT, on Flickr

1957 Unknown streetscene by HT, on Flickr

1960 Unknown seaside by HT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tea lovers perform tea ceremony outdoors in Wuyishan, southeast China's Fujian Province, Oct. 31, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhang Guojun)















People perform tea art at a tea culture park in Wuyishan, southeast China's Fujian Province, Oct. 30, 2018. The city has promoted development of tea industry in recent years through various forms including display of tea products and tea art performance.(Xinhua/Zhang Guojun)



A huge tea pot is seen at a tea culture park in Wuyishan, southeast China's Fujian Province, Oct. 30, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhang Guojun)



An actor performs tea art at a tea culture park in Wuyishan, southeast China's Fujian Province, Oct. 30, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhang Guojun)



Tourists visit a tea art performance hall at a tea culture park in Wuyishan, southeast China's Fujian Province, Oct. 30, 2018.(Xinhua/Zhang Guojun)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photos taken on Nov. 2, 2018 shows China's research icebreaker Xuelong at a harbour in Shanghai, east China. Xuelong, also known as the Snow Dragon, carrying a research team, set sail from Shanghai on Friday, beginning the country's 35th Antarctic expedition. (Xinhua/Liu Shiping)





This photo taken on Nov. 2, 2018 shows intelligent and high-end equipment are in place at the exhibition hall of the first China International Import Expo (CIIE). Covering a total exhibition area of 60,000 square meters, it will showcase large and heavy products in the technology-intensive fields of aerospace, robotics and automation. More than 400 enterprises from 40 countries and regions all over the world will participate in this expo. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Hengwei)


金秋思蒙 by Canney yang, on Flickr

沙漠駱駝 by Canney yang, on Flickr

哈雷羊 by Canney yang, on Flickr

童年 by Canney yang, on Flickr

肯尼羊 by Canney yang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The inaugural CIIE will take place at the National Exhibition and Convention Center in Shanghai. [Photo/VCG]

The China International Import Expo (CIIE), which runs from Nov 5 to 10 in Shanghai, is around the corner. As the world's first import-themed national-level expo, the big event will feature enterprise and business exhibitions, country pavilions for trade and investment, and the Hongqiao International Economic and Trade Forum. To get a sense of how grand the expo will be, here are some numbers you should know.



Flags flutter in front of the National Exhibition and Convention Center in Shanghai in October. [Photo/VCG]

82 countries and three international organizations will set up 71 booths at the country pavilions for trade and investment, covering an area of about 30,000 square meters.



Czech President Milos Zeman is among the 18 country leaders who will attend the CIIE at the invitation of Chinese President Xi Jinping. [Photo/VCG]



Signs promoting the upcoming China International Import Expo at Lujiazui financial district in Shanghai on Oct 17, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



US chipmaking giant Qualcomm will participate in the CIIE. [Photo/VCG]




Chinese President Xi Jinping takes group photos with foreign leaders before the opening ceremony of the first China International Import Expo in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 5, 2018.(Xinhua/Ding Haitao)



Chinese President Xi Jinping delivers a keynote speech at the opening ceremony of the first China International Import Expo in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 5, 2018.(Xinhua/Xie Huanchi)



Chinese President Xi Jinping and his wife Peng Liyuan take group photos with foreign leaders and their spouses ahead of a banquet in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 4, 2018. Xi Jinping and his wife Peng Liyuan hosted a banquet on Sunday evening in Shanghai to welcome distinguished guests from around the world, who will attend the first China International Import Expo (CIIE) opening Monday. (Xinhua/Li Tao)





A staff member shows a set of stamps released to commemorate the China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 5, 2018.(Xinhua/Wang Yiliang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Primary school teachers learn to make moon-shaped fans in the Yunhe District of Cangzhou, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 4, 2018. Teachers here participated in courses of Chinese traditional culture recent days, during which lessons on manners, calligraphy and painting are offered. (Xinhua/Fu Xinchun)



Primary school teachers show hand-made moon-shaped fans in the Yunhe District of Cangzhou, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 4, 2018.



Aerial photo taken on Nov. 4, 2018 shows crab breeders harvesting crabs in Longji Township of Sihong County, east China's Jiangsu Province. Local farmers were busy with their work in crab harvest season.(Xinhua/Xu Changliang)



Workers harvest crabs in Shiji Township of Sihong County, east China's Jiangsu Province, Nov. 4, 2018. Local farmers were busy with their work in crab harvest season.(Xinhua/Xu Changliang)


Couples take wedding photos at Fenjiezhou Island in China's Hainan 30 October 2018.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Colorful chrysanthemum planting base in SW China's Guizhou attracts tourists at weekends and boosts local tourism







































Juneyao Airlines' Boeing 787-9 Dreamliner is pictured after its maiden flight from Shanghai to Shenzhen at the Shenzhen Bao'an International Airport in South China's Guangdong province on Oct 26, 2018. [Photo/IC]

Juneyao Airlines' Boeing 787-9 Dreamliner has started operations between Shanghai and Shenzhen, and international flights starting from Shanghai are expected in half a year's time.



Decorated with peonies, the Boeing 787-9 wide-body Dreamliner - which arrived in Shanghai from the US on Oct 20 - can carry 290 passengers, fly up to 14,140 kilometers, and save 20 percent to 25 percent of fuel compared to older craft.

The super-efficient Dreamliner is the first wide-body commercial jet operated by a privately-held Chinese airline, and it will help the carrier expand its international network and increase flights to Southeast Asia, Japan and South Korea.



Flight attendants on Juneyao Airlines' Boeing 787-9 Dreamliner prepare for the plane's maiden flight from Shanghai to Shenzhen at the Shenzhen Bao'an International Airport in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong province, on Oct 26, 2018. [Photo/IC]



Chinese crew members stand in front of the Juneyao Airlines Boeing 787-9 after its maiden flight from Shanghai to Shenzhen at the Shenzhen Bao'an International Airport in South China's Guangdong province on Oct 26, 2018. [Photo/IC]



The interior of Juneyao Airlines' Boeing 787-9 Dreamliner is pictured after its maiden flight from Shanghai to Shenzhen. [Photo/IC]

Juneyao has signed up for Boeing Global Services' pilot training to facilitate smooth operation of the Dreamliner, another step forward as the Chinese carrier emerges as an international outfit, according to US top aircraft manufacturer Boeing.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinese traditional costume fans attend the 6th Chinese rites and music congress held in Wuyishan City, southeast China's Fujian Province, on Nov. 3, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhang Guojun)











Macau

To the market by Phot For The Day, on Flickr

Crosstown Traffic by Phot For The Day, on Flickr

Some Bridge - The "HZMB" by Phot For The Day, on Flickr

IMG_20181004_103059_632 by James Zaworski, on Flickr

the Venetian by Werner Böhm, on Flickr

Untitled by car car bobo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Peng Liyuan (R), wife of Chinese President Xi Jinping and World Health Organization (WHO) goodwill ambassador for tuberculosis and HIV/AIDS, meets with Bill Gates, co-chair of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 5, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]



Peng Liyuan, wife of Chinese President Xi Jinping and a goodwill ambassador of the World Health Organization for tuberculosis and HIV/AIDS, met with Bill Gates, co-chair of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, in Shanghai on Monday.

Peng said that the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation has, for a long period of time, carried out effective and fruitful cooperation with relevant Chinese departments in prevention and control of HIV/AIDS, poverty reduction in the field of healthcare, and capacity building in global public health.



The girl painted on the wall of a building looks like she is watering the bush for real in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, Oct 26, 2018. [Photo by Huo Yan/chinadaily.com.cn]



A child in a stroller is wheeled past a mural of a sleeping child in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, Oct 26, 2018. [Photo by Huo Yan/chinadaily.com.cn]



A large tree on a mural blends into the background in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, Oct 26, 2018. [Photo by Huo Yan/chinadaily.com.cn]

Old street walls and electrical transformer boxes in downtown Xi’an, capital city of Northwest China’s Shaanxi province, regain vitality after artists recently decorated them with creative paintings, such as murals.





Photo taken on Nov 5, 2018 shows a Y-20 model at the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) exhibition area of the upcoming China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province. The exhibition is scheduled to be held on Nov 6 to 11. [Photo/Xinhua]



Citizens experience a flying simulator at the exhibition area of the upcoming China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province. [Photo/Xinhua]



Photo taken on Nov 5, 2018 shows a civilian helicopter at the exhibition area of the upcoming China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province. [Photo/Xinhua]


A staff member tests a drone at the unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) exhibition area of the upcoming China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province. [Photo/Xinhua]



Photo taken on Nov 5, 2018 shows AG600, China's independently-developed large amphibious aircraft, at the exhibition area of the upcoming China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Artists of China Disabled People's Performing Art Troupe perform *Thousand-hand Bodhisattva dance* at the United Nations headquarters in New York, on Nov. 5, 2018. This event is co-sponsored by the United Nations Postal Administration (UNPA) along with the Permanent Mission of China to the UN, which holds the presidency of the Security Council for November. (Xinhua/Li Muzi)











A performer presents a traditional costume during the 6th Chinese Ritual Music Conference in Wuyishan City, southeast China's Fujian Province, Nov. 3, 2018. (Xinhua/Lin Shanchuan)

​














Note the selfie stick!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Using TensorFlow, an open source machine learning platform, Google’s ShadowPlay enables visitors to transform shadow figures from hand gestures into digital animations at the first China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 7 2018. The installation, built using TensorFlow, uses AI to recognize a person’s hand gestures and then magically transform the shadow figure into digital animations representing the 12 animals of the Chinese zodiac and in an interactive show. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Hengwei)











Visitors are attracted by a robotic hand shown at the first China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 7 2018. The SCHUNK SVH 5-finger gripping hand is amazingly similar to the human model in terms of size, shape and agility. Nine drives enable the robotic hand to carry out gripping operations like holding a needle. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Hengwei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wearing monk's robes, two Kung fu masters do a part time job as delivery man in Dengfeng city, Central China’s Henan province. With their special stunts of martial arts, the two can give a hand to local couriers in preparation for the approaching annual Singles Day online shopping extravaganza on November 11. (Photo/VCG)









Lunch time!



Visitors observe smart products of Zhenshi Holding Group at a showroom in Jiaxing city's Tongxiang, Zhejiang Province. (Photo/China Daily)

Yin Xiaodong (left), CEO of Jiaxing Yuguang Optoelectronic Technology Co, shows visitors how the Face ID feature of an iPhone X works with the help of an infrared camera at the company's office in Tongxiang Science and Technology Entrepreneurs Park, in Tongxiang, Zhejiang Province. [(Photo/China Daily)



The latest technological innovations have been applied in the town, now covering an area of 110 square kilometers from the previous 67 square km, with a better ecology and more complete infrastructure, luring internet professionals from around the world.

Among the latest technologies to be adopted are the 5G cellular network and internet hospitals, greatly improving convenience for the local residents.

The internet has helped shape Wuzhen in more ways than one

The World Internet Conference has brought a significant face-lift to lives of people and businesses in Zhejiang Province's Jiaxing, where Wuzhen is located.

Since it was chosen as the permanent site for hosting the WIC in 2014, over the past five years, the once small tourist town has emerged as a sparkling pearl and a new landmark in the map of China's digital economy.



Visitors try out an intelligent cleaning machine at the Binzhi AI Hotel in Wuzhen. The hotel adopts an all-in-one tech platform that integrates guests, rooms, facilities and staff management. (Photo/China Daily)



Students from Wuzhen Zhicai Primary School interact with a foreign teacher in Canada on a video call during an English class. (Photo/China Daily)



Residents of Tongxiang enjoy reading at its first self-served Bohong Library by the Fenghuang Lake. (Photo/China Daily)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A bookstore built in the shape of a tunnel in Guiyang, Guizhou province attracts readers and visitors on Nov 4, 2018. [Photo/IC]



Dong Hui, a 43-year-old man from Northeast China, shows miniature dough figures he made on Nov 5, 2018. [Photo/IC]



Children and their parents show off self-made dumplings — a delicacy Chinese people eat on the day of the Start of Winter, one of the 24 solar terms in Chinese lunar calendar — at a kindergarten in Nantong, Jiangsu province on Nov 7, 2018. [Photo/IC]



Sanitation workers receive winter clothes, including cotton-padded hats and shoes, from a charity organization at Matou town in Linyi city, Shandong province on Nov 7, 2018. [Photo/IC]



Marathon runners pass through the famous Baidi embankment on West Lake in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province on Nov 4, 2018. [Photo/VCG]





Shirley, an online promoter of makeup products with around 200,000 followers, livestreams in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province. [Photo/IC]



Shirley, an online promoter of makeup products with around 200,000 followers, tries an eye makeup product during off-streaming hours in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province. She takes notes or creates drawing when trying these products to serve as tips during live streaming. [Photo/IC]

With the eleventh day of November just around the corner, almost everybody in China is preparing for the annual online shopping spree. Shirley, an online promoter of makeup products with around 200,000 followers, is no exception.



Shirley talks to her assistants during off-streaming hours in her rented space in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province. [Photo/IC]

Renting a 40-square-meter loft as studio and living room for 7,000 yuan ($1,010.84) a month, Shirley has hired two more assistants to respond to increasing inquiries from the customers.



Shirley washes off her makeup in her rented space in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province. Shirley wears makeup and does live streaming for six hours a day. During the annual shopping spree, she often does three rounds of live streaming consecutively with each session lasting around 10 hours. [Photo/IC]



Shirley's drawings and notes serve as helpful reminders during the livestreaming in her rented loft in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A student practices using a fire hose in Suzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, Nov. 8, 2018. Fire safety awareness campaigns have been held across China in the run-up to the National Fire Prevention Day on Nov. 9. (Xinhua/Hang Xingwei)



A firefighter shows a group of students how to use fire-fighting equipment in Zigui County, central China's Hubei Province, Nov. 8, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Huifu)



A student takes part in a fire-fighting training demonstration in Handan, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 8, 2018.(Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)



A fire fighter shows students how to use a fire hose in Suzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, Nov. 8, 2018. Fire safety awareness campaigns have been held across China in the run-up to the National Fire Prevention Day on Nov. 9. (Xinhua/Hang Xingwei)



A firefighter introduces a fire engine to a group of students in Handan, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 8, 2018. Fire safety awareness campaigns have been held across China in the run-up to the National Fire Prevention Day on Nov. 9. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)



A firefighter shows students how to use fire-fighting equipment in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 8, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhang Xiaofeng)



A fire fighter shows students how to wear a fire-fighting outfit at a primary school in Matou Township of Anci District, Langfang, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 8, 2018. (Xinhua/Liu Xuemin)



A firefighter shows a group of students how to wear a fire proximity suit in Zigui County, central China's Hubei Province, Nov. 8, 2018.(Xinhua/Wang Huifu)



A firefighter shows a student how to wear a fire-fighting helmet in Suzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, Nov. 8, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Jiankang)



A firefighter shows students how to use a fire extinguisher at a primary school in Matou Town of Anci District, Langfang, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 8, 2018. (Xinhua/Liu Xuemin)



An exhibitor displays passport cases at the Apparel, Accessories and Consumer Goods area during the first China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the CIIE in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 8, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Xin)



A visitor takes photos of Lego-made mascot of the first China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the CIIE in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 8, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Xin)



An exhibitor displays instax mini instant camera at the Medical Equipment & Health Care Products area of the first China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 8, 2018. (Xinhua/Li He)



An exhibitor interacts with the robot Robelf at the Medical Equipment & Health Care Products area at the first China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 8, 2018. (Xinhua/Li He)



A product made of fur of Alpaca by Australian INJOI is displayed at the Apparel, Accessories and Consumer Goods area of the first China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the CIIE in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 8, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Xin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A flexible screen is exhibited at the Light of the Internet Exposition during the fifth World Internet Conference in the river town of Wuzhen, Zhejiang province, Nov 6, 2018. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



A driver-less shuttle is exhibited at the Light of the Internet Exposition during the fifth World Internet Conference in the river town of Wuzhen, Zhejiang province, Nov 6, 2018. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



Visitors experience high-tech products at the Light of the Internet Exposition during the fifth World Internet Conference in the river town of Wuzhen, Zhejiang province, Nov 6, 2018. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



A staff member plays rock-paper-scissors with an interactive 5G robot at the China Telecom stand at the Light of the Internet Exposition during the fifth World Internet Conference in the river town of Wuzhen, Zhejiang province, Nov 6, 2018. [Photo/VCG]










A visitor interacts with an intelligent robot during the Light of the Internet Exposition of the fifth World Internet Conference in the river town of Wuzhen, Zhejiang province, Nov 6, 2018. [Photo/VCG]












A visitor tries out virtual reality equipment during the Light of the Internet Exposition of the fifth World Internet Conference in the river town of Wuzhen, Zhejiang province, Nov 6, 2018. [Photo/VCG]










A fire-fighting robot developed by CITIC Heavy Industries Co Ltd is on display at the Light of the Internet Exposition of the fifth World Internet Conference in the river town of Wuzhen, Zhejiang province, Nov 6, 2018. [Photo/IC]







A total of 298 pieces of porcelain ware from the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644) are on show at the Jingren Palace of the Palace Museum in Beijing through Feb. 22, offering visitors a chance to get an overall understanding of the imperial ceramic types fired in the kilns of Jingdezhen in today's Jiangxi province. Jingdezhen, known as China's porcelain capital, is famous for producing porcelain exclusively for the royal family during the Ming and Qing dynasties (1368-1911). [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children from a kindergarten observe an exhibit at a mobile science and technology museum in Shenzhou, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 10, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Xiaoguo)



Children from a kindergarten play games at a mobile science and technology museum in Shenzhou, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 10, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Xiaoguo)



Children from a kindergarten observe an exhibit at a mobile science and technology museum in Shenzhou, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 10, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Xiaoguo)



Children from a kindergarten interact with a robot at a mobile science and technology museum in Shenzhou, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 10, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Xiaoguo)


Smart toys developed by LEGO Group are displayed at the first China International Import Expo in Shanghai, Nov. 8, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/ Du Yang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Visitors experience various exhibits at the 12th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition (Airshow China) in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 10, 2018. Saturday marks the second of three public days of the Airshow China. (Xinhua/Liu Fang)















Sichuan fire department has released 19 posters about "Guardians" to honor first-line firefighters. 10 posters are posted * HERE!* The real-life stories represent various rescue operations. Nov. 9 of 2018 marks a special day with firefighters receiving new uniforms. (Photo: China News Service: Shi Zheng)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinese stars take a photo for the Vogue Film fashion event 2018 in Beijing, China, Nov 7, 2018. [Photo/IC]

​
Chinese actor Huang Xiaoming arrives on the red carpet for the Vogue Film fashion event 2018 in Beijing, China, Nov 7, 2018. [Photo/IC]

​
Chinese actress Tang Yan arrives on the red carpet for the Vogue Film fashion event 2018 in Beijing, China, Nov 7, 2018. [Photo/IC]

​
Chinese actress Ma Sichun arrives on the red carpet for the Vogue Film fashion event 2018 in Beijing, China, Nov 7, 2018. [Photo/IC]

​
Chinese actress Yang Ying arrives on the red carpet for the Vogue Film fashion event 2018 in Beijing, China, Nov 7, 2018. [Photo/IC]



Staff members work at the distribution center of Hengyang branch of China Post in Hengyang City, central China's Hunan Province, Nov. 12, 2018. Statistics from the State Post Bureau showed that around 1.35 billion delivery orders were placed by major e-commerce companies on Singles' Day online shopping promotion on Nov. 11. China's e-commerce giant Alibaba launched the annual online shopping promotion on Nov. 11, 2009, a day celebrated by many Chinese young people as Singles' Day. (Xinhua/Cao Zhengping)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Workers prepare a drone for taking aerial photos of Qinzhidao at Runzhen township, Chunhua, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, on Nov 11, 2018. [Photo by Huo Yan/chinadaily.com.cn]

An archaeological team from the National Museum of China launched a program of using drones to take aerial photos of Qinzhidao, the main road of Qin Dynasty (221-206 BC), at Chunhua county of Xianyang, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, on Sunday.

Qinzhidao was the first national main road of Qin Dynasty, like the expressways of today. It is about 900 kilometers long and 30 to 50 meters wide, starting from Tiewang township at Chunhua to Jiuyuanjun, a place near Baotou, Inner Mongolia autonomous region.





Workers prepare a drone for taking aerial photos of Qinzhidao at Runzhen township, Chunhua, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, on Nov 11, 2018. [Photo by Huo Yan/chinadaily.com.cn]



Workers remotely control the drone to take photos of Qinzhidao at Runzhen township, Chunhua, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, on Nov 11, 2018. [Photo by Huo Yan/chinadaily.com.cn]

The team leader Li Gang said that it was the first time that drones were used to take photos of the whole Qinzhidao. There were some photos taken from planes and satellites, but they were not clear enough.



The drone takes off to perform its photography mission.

Li said the program will clarify the locations and directions of the roads.

The program will be wrapped up within 40 days.



A plane model based on Airbus 320 is under construction at Santaizi village, Kaiyuan, Northeast China's Liaoning province, on Nov 11, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]



Zhu Yue and the plane model at Qiansantaizi village, Kaiyuan, Northeast China's Liaoning province, on Nov 11, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]

Zhu Yue, a farmer in Kaiyuan, loves plane so much that he started to create an Airbus 320 model with his friends in 2017. He has spent more than 2 million yuan ($287,300) on the construction.



The plane's outside body is already finished, and they are decorating the inside. 



Zhu Yue measures the inside of the plane model at Qiansantaizi village, Kaiyuan, Northeast China's Liaoning province, on Nov 11, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]



Zhu Yue and workers decorate the inside of the plane model at Qiansantaizi village, Kaiyuan, Northeast China's Liaoning province, on Nov 11, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]

Zhu said after the plane is completed, the model would be used as a restaurant and a location for wedding shoots. 

"Though it cannot fly, and is difficult to build, it makes my dream come true," Zhu said.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

^^ I have to wonder is my man, Zhu Yue, married or have a GF? Afterall who has time to build an airliner in their back yard??? Nice work!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ The central government might subsidize what he is doing since he is so good at it. China seems to have no problem to help the people who have special talents financially, its good for China's public relation after all.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Zhao Qiushi presents a microscopic carving work on a tea cup. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)

In the past 10 years, Zhao Qiushi has created more than 2,000 pieces of microscopic carvings in Changchun, capital city of Northeast China's Jilin Province.

Zhao, 46, who runs an artwork studio in Changchun, created his first piece upon a customer's request in 2009.

The artist, who learned the traditional Chinese artistic techniques in university, provided the customer within five days a 30-millimeter stone ornament carved with the Heart Sutra, a popular Buddhist scripture which includes 260 Chinese characters.



Since then, he has been engaged in creating such carvings of Chinese classical literature works.



A piece of Zhao Qiushi's microscopic carving artworks. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)

His most exquisite work is a piece of 2-square-centimeter stone caved with the Heart Sutra.

"To remain true to tradition, I never use a microscope during the creation," he said.



He attempts to create the carvings on different materials, such as dark-red enameled pottery and jade, which are also popular with his customers.





Zhao Qiushi presents a microscopic carving work on a tea cup. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)

In the past 10 years, Zhao Qiushi has created more than 2,000 pieces of microscopic carvings in Changchun, capital city of Northeast China's Jilin Province.

Zhao, 46, who runs an artwork studio in Changchun, created his first piece upon a customer's request in 2009.

The artist, who learned the traditional Chinese artistic techniques in university, provided the customer within five days a 30-millimeter stone ornament carved with the Heart Sutra, a popular Buddhist scripture which includes 260 Chinese characters.



Since then, he has been engaged in creating such carvings of Chinese classical literature works.



A piece of Zhao Qiushi's microscopic carving artworks. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)

His most exquisite work is a piece of 2-square-centimeter stone caved with the Heart Sutra.

"To remain true to tradition, I never use a microscope during the creation," he said.



He attempts to create the carvings on different materials, such as dark-red enameled pottery and jade, which are also popular with his customers.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fuxing bullet trains between Beijing and Changsha, the capital city of Central China's Hunan province, join the battle to deliver for Singles' Day, an annual e-commerce shopping spree in China that falls on last Sunday. It is the first time that two Fuxing bullet trains between Beijing and Changsha deliver goods bought on Singles' Day from Nov 11 to 20, each with a delivery capacity of about 50,000 tonnes. One carriage of each train will carry goods, mainly documents, garments, food, electronic devices, and others. Delivery time will be cut down to about five hours, faster than road transportation which usually takes 20 to 24 hours. (Photo/VCG)











A group of martial arts students perform during "The Legend of Shaolin 2018" show in Houston, Texas, the United States, on Nov. 11, 2018. Hundreds in the Chinese and American audience marveled at the performance of Chinese Shaolin Kung Fu on Sunday in Houston, the fourth largest city in the United States. (Xinhua/Yi-Chin Lee)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Visitors pose for photos in front of the National Museum of China, where a major exhibition to commemorate the 40th anniversary of China's reform and opening-up is held, in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 14, 2018. (Xinhua/Luo Xiaoguang)



Visitors view the sand table of Shanghai's Lujiazui area during a major exhibition to commemorate the 40th anniversary of China's reform and opening-up at the National Museum of China in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 14, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Xin)



People visit the exhibition hall of the Xinhua News Agency during a major exhibition to commemorate the 40th anniversary of China's reform and opening-up at the National Museum of China in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 14, 2018. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)



Visitors view military exhibits at a major exhibition to commemorate the 40th anniversary of China's reform and opening-up held at the National Museum of China in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 14, 2018. The exhibition opened here on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)



Visitors view historical document pictures at a multimedia interactive zone during a major exhibition to commemorate the 40th anniversary of China's reform and opening-up held at the National Museum of China in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 14, 2018. The exhibition opened here on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Meng Dingbo)




A park is cloaked with thick fog in Bozhou, east China's Anhui Province, Nov. 13, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhang Yanlin)



Citizens walk in a park in thick fog in Handan, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 13, 2018. (Xinhua/Cheng Xuehu)



Photo taken on Nov. 13, 2018 shows vehicles and citizens moving in thick fog in Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province. (Xinhua/Huang Tao)



A citizen is seen doing morning exercise in a park in thick fog in Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 13, 2018. (Xinhua/Chen Lei)


Citizens walk in a park in thick fog in Handan, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 13, 2018. (Xinhua/Cheng Xuehu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Chinese team participates in the second USIP World Police Service Pistol Shooting Championship takes place at the Guangdong provincial police training center in Foshan, Guangdong province on November 14, 2018. A total of 256 police from nearly 70 countries and regions across the world registered for the contest. (Photo: China News Service/ Chen Jimin)




















An ice sculpture carver from Harbin in Northeast China's Heilongjiang province works on a Kongfu Panda ice sculpture at Qujiang Polar Ocean Park in Xi'an, Nov 12, 2018. [Photo/VCG]










This glittering ice tunnel is at Qujiang Polar Ocean Park in Xi'an, Nov 12, 2018. [Photo/VCG]

Wei Jinhua, who comes from East China's Jiangxi province, invested 50 million yuan ($7.18 million) to reinvent an underground garage into the largest indoor ice and snow world in northwestern China.

"Since the ice-making plant in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, does not have large ice chunks, ice used here - more than 2,000 metric tons - is transported from Wuhan and other places," Wei said.










Polar bears are exhibited in the indoor ice and snow world at Xi'an's Qujiang Polar Ocean Park, Nov 12, 2018. [Photo/VCG]

The ice and snow world in the Qujiang Polar Ocean Park in Xi'an consists of three parts - ice sculpture exhibits, a parent-child interactive experience and a winter sports show. 










More than 500 pieces of ice and snow works were carefully carved by over 40 ice sculptors, who worked eight or nine hours a day in a large ice house at minus 8 degrees Celsius, with a wage of 1,500 yuan per day.










An ice sculptor carefully crafts an ice lotus base for this sculpture at Qujiang Polar Ocean Park, Nov 12, 2018. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A potter shows students the making of ceramic ware during a pottery lesson in Nonglin Road Primary School in Hanshan District of Handan, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 14, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)





Students make ceramic ware during a pottery lesson in Nonglin Road Primary School in Hanshan District of Handan, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 14, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)



Teaching staff Li Juan (2nd R) instructs deaf students on making a handicraft work at Yingping Special Education School in Xuan'en County of Enshi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture, central China's Hubei Province, Nov. 14, 2018. The 60 deaf students in Yingping Special Education School are not only provided with sign language and academic lessons, but also craft trainings which are expected to boost career prospects. (Xinhua/Song Wen)



A deaf student sews a handbag using beads during a crafting lesson at Yingping Special Education School in Xuan'en County of Enshi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture, central China's Hubei Province, Nov. 14, 2018.(Xinhua/Song Wen)



Deaf students cooperate to make a handicraft work during a crafting lesson at Yingping Special Education School in Xuan'en County of Enshi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture, central China's Hubei Province, Nov. 14, 2018. (Xinhua/Song Wen)










Children convey crops and vegetables during an amusing sports meeting at the Central Kindergarten in Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 13, 2018. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



Children show crops and vegetables during an amusing sports meeting at the Central Kindergarten in Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 13, 2018. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A child reads a book at a bookstore in Chongqing, southwest China, Aug. 5, 2018. Data from National Press and Publication Administration (NPPA) shows that China has seen rapid growth in its publishing industry over the past four decades, with the number of publishing houses increasing from 105 to over 580. Physical bookstores in China have taken the path of integrated development and transformation and upgrading, thanks to favorable policies introduced in recent years. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)



Children read books at a bookstore during the week-long National Day holiday in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Oct. 5, 2018



A student helps organize the books at a bookstore in Linyi, east China's Shandong Province, July 19, 2018.



Du Zihao (1st R), a volunteer librarian, introduces a book to another child at Jimo Bookstore in Qingdao City, east China's Shandong Province, July 19, 2018.



A child reads a book at a bookstore during the summer vacation in Wuyi County, north China's Hebei Province, July 22, 2018. 



A girl reads a book at Qingxiu Bookstore in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, July 18, 2018.



A girl reads books in Zhengzhou library in Zhengzhou, capital of central China's Henan Province, July 31, 2018



A child reads a book at Xinhua Bookstore in Baokang County of central China's Hubei Province, July 4, 2018. 





A stunning view of the "Deep Pit Hotel" in Shanghai. (Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn)



The "Deep Pit Hotel", the lowest lying hotel in the world, opens in Shanghai today. It has two floors above ground and 16 underground - two underground floors are even underwater. The hotel has in total 336 guest rooms.



National Geographic called it the world's architecture miracle. Guest room starts from around 4,000 yuan per night on some of the online tourism sites.

It is also called the 'Quarry Hotel' since it's built on a site which earlier was a quarry.





The two bottom floors are underwater and boast a glass-walled aquarium, a restaurant and guest rooms. (Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Volunteers of the first United Nations World Geospatial Information Congress help each other arrange clothing at Deqing, Zhejiang province on Nov 13. [Photo/VCG]



People use ropes to pull a car trapped on a downhill slope in Weinan, Shaanxi province on Nov 13. [Photo/VCG]










Running enthusiasts take part in a marathon held in Qingdao city, Shandong province on Nov 11. [Photo/VCG]










Blooming bougainvillea create a pretty scene on an overpass in Guangzhou, Guangdong province on Nov 9. [Photo/VCG]










Chen San-yuan, 70, known as "Pokemon grandpa", rides his bicycle as he plays "Pokemon Go" by Nintendo on 15 mobile phones in New Taipei City, Taiwan on Nov 12. [Photo/Tyrone Siu TPX IMAGES OF THE DAY via VCG]








Children from a kindergarten in Sunan county, Northwest China’s Gansu province, play a traditional local game. [Photos by Hu Yinxia for chinadaily.com.cn]



Children from a kindergarten in Sunan county, Northwest China’s Gansu province, and their parents take part in a race. [Photo by Hu Yinxia for chinadaily.com.cn]



A girl competes in a tug of war with a stick instead of rope in a kindergarten in Sunan county, Northwest China’s Gansu province. [Photo by Hu Yinxia for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

url=https://imgur.com/UJ9Bd60]







[/url]





Li Zhujun makes a decorative sword at his studio in Tiejiangzhuang Village of Xingtang County, Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 14, 2018. 



Photo taken on Nov. 14, 2018 shows welded patterns on a decorative sword made by Li Zhujun in Tiejiangzhuang Village of Xingtang County, Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 14, 2018.

For centuries, Tiejiangzhuang Village has been famed for its skillful blacksmiths and prosperous steel making industry. Li Zhujun is one of the village's top steel makers.



Li Zhujun shows a decorative sword made by him at his studio in Tiejiangzhuang Village of Xingtang County, Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 14, 2018.

Based on the skills inherited from his father, Li gained an expertise in the steel-making technique "refined pattern welding", which adds complicated patterns to the swords and knives during forging. The technique has been listed as an intangible cultural heritage by the city of Shijiazhuang. In recent years, the 47-year-old blacksmith has devoted himself to the renewal of this technique. His decorative swords, thus forged with more alternative patterns, show the enhanced aesthetics and exquisite product quality. (Xinhua/Chen Qibao)



Shanghai

Bvlgari Hotel Rooftop Bar by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

life in the flight path by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students write Chinese characters using special brushes during a calligraphy competition held on the playground at Chengxi Middle School in Haikou, South China's Hainan province, on Nov 16, 2018. [Photo/IC]



300 Students and teachers taking part in a calligraphy competition held on the playground at Chengxi Middle School in Haikou, South China's Hainan province, on Nov 16, 2018. [Photo/IC]





A specially made bullet train grabs people's attention at the 2018 China (Hunan) International Rail Transit Expo (Expo) held in Changsha city, Hunan province from Nov 15 to 17. Different from normal trains, this model has a two-layer structure similar to a double-decker bus. The double-decker bullet train can carry 30 to 40 percent more passengers while still featuring high speed, safety and reliability. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]






The first - and largest - container ship that can navigate the middle reaches of the Yangtze River is ready to set off from Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, for Shanghai on Nov 16, 2018. The new ship is 130 meters long, 23.9 meters wide and 11 meters high, and can carry 13,600 tons of payload - that's as many as 1,140 containers. [Photo/IC]





The first - and largest - container ship that can travel the middle reaches of the Yangtze River sets off from Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province for Shanghai on Nov 16, 2018. The ship carried 1,008 containers on its first voyage. It can carry 8,294 tons more and 540 containers more than ships now plying the waters in the middle reaches of the Yangtze River. [Photo/IC]



Captain Duan Xinming (right), steers the new container ship on its first journey from Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, to Shanghai on Nov 16, 2018. [Photo/IC]



The first - and largest - container ship that can ply the waters of the middle reaches of the Yangtze River makes its way down the waterway on its first direct transport mission from Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, to Shanghai on Nov 16, 2018. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A visitor experiences VR sets at the 20th China Hi-Tech Fair (CHTF) in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 14, 2018. Over 60 delegations from more than 40 countries, regions, and international organizations have participated in the CHTF, which opened in Shenzhen on Wednesday, bringing more than 1,000 new products and technology to the five-day event. (Xinhua/Mao Siqian)



A concept vehicle is seen at the 16th Guangzhou International Automobile Exhibition in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 16, 2018. The exhibition, which kicked off here on Friday, will last for ten days. (Xinhua/Chen Jianli)



A visitor views the model of a plug-in hybrid car at the booth of Toyota at the 16th Guangzhou International Automobile Exhibition in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 16, 2018. The exhibition, which kicked off here on Friday, will last for ten days.(Xinhua/Chen Jianli)



An exhibitor shows a robot at the 20th China Hi-Tech Fair (CHTF) in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 16, 2018. (Xinhua/Mao Siqian)



An exhibitor shows a device to assist knee joint at the 20th China Hi-Tech Fair (CHTF) in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 16, 2018. (Xinhua/Mao Siqian)



Pupils take part in classic dancing rehearsal at No. 2 experimental primary school in Rong'an County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Nov. 16, 2018. Education of traditional culture is emphasized at the school to raise their interest in local drama, folk dancing and traditional music instrument. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Visitors take photos of a model submarine during the 3rd Sanya International Cultural Industry Fair in Sanya, south China's Hainan Province, Nov. 15, 2018. The fair opened here on Thursday, attracting exhibitors from over 30 countries and regions along the Belt and Road. (Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)



Visitors interact with an intelligent robot during the 3rd Sanya International Cultural Industry Fair in Sanya, south China's Hainan Province, Nov. 15, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)



Exhibitors from Ghana give drum performance to visitors during the 3rd Sanya International Cultural Industry Fair in Sanya, south China's Hainan Province, Nov. 15, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)





Pupils take part in bamboo pole dancing at No. 2 experimental primary school in Rong'an County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Nov. 16, 2018. Education of traditional culture is emphasized at the school to raise their interest in local drama, folk dancing and traditional music instrument. (Xinhua/Zhou Hua)


Taiwan

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Niece by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A 5.99-inch super-flexible screen is on display at the China International Optoelectronic Exposition (CIOE 2019) in Wuhan, capital of Hubei province, November 14, 2018. Manufactured by China's Tianma Microelectronics Co, the flexible display is reportedly 180-degree bendable, and features a resolution of 2880 x 1440 pixels. The company said the display is available for mass production. [Photo/IC]



L.T. Lam, chairman of Forward Winsome Industries Ltd, holds duck toys. The characters of the mother duck and the three ducklings represent love, wisdom, courage and hope respectively. [Photo/Xinhua]



Colorful ducks with integrity, caring, responsibility, confidence, restraint, gratitude, modesty written in Chinese on their bodies. [Photo/Xinhua]



L.T. Lam, chairman of Forward Winsome Industries Ltd, is one of the pioneers of the Hong Kong's toy industry. In 1948, he created Hong Kong's first generation little yellow duck plastic toys, which have become collective memories for people.

In 2015, L.T. Lam set up a new company to re-launch his yellow ducky family - a mother duck and her three ducklings, and in 2017, the ducky family was given a new name "LT Duck".




National police dog skill competition held in Beijing. Trainer Niu Zhimin comforts police dog "Ouyang" during a national police dog skill competition in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 16, 2018. The competition closed on Friday. (Xinhua/Cai Yang)



Trainers take police dogs to take part in a national police dog skill competition in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 16, 2018. The competition closed on Friday. (Xinhua/Cai Yang)



Police dogs attack an "training enemy" during a national police dog skill competition in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 16, 2018. The competition closed on Friday. (Xinhua/Cai Yang)



Trainers take police dogs to get off a helicopter by fast roping during a national police dog skill competition in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 16, 2018. The competition closed on Friday. (Xinhua/Cai Yang)



A sniffer dog performs during a national police dog skill competition in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 16, 2018. The competition closed on Friday. (Xinhua/Cai Yang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Primary school students experience the processes of movable-type printing in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Nov. 18, 2018. (Xinhua/Long Lei)















China sends two new satellites of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) into space on a Long March-3B carrier rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province at 2:07 a.m. on Nov. 19, 2018. (Xinhua/Ju Zhenhua)



Aerial photo taken on Nov. 19, 2018 shows the rescuers working at the site of the car crash in Pingyu of Zhumadian, central China's Henan Province. Thirteen people had been admitted to hospital including three later confirmed dead after a chain reaction car crash where 28 trucks were involved on a highway near a toll station in Pingyu. The rescue mission is ongoing. (Xinhua)



ZHENGZHOU, Nov. 19 (Xinhua) -- At least three people were killed in a chain reaction car crash where 28 trucks were involved on a highway in central China's Henan Province Monday, local authorities said.

The accident occurred around 7:30 a.m. near a toll station in Pingyu, in the city of Zhumadian, according to the publicity department of Pingyu County Committee of the Communist Party of China.



Rescuers work at the site of the car crash in Pingyu of Zhumadian, central China's Henan Province, Nov. 19, 2018. 

Thirteen people had been admitted to hospital after the accident, including three later confirmed dead. A rescue mission is ongoing, said the source.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Men dressed in period costumes parade with newly harvested glutinous rice on their shoulders to celebrate the new year of the Miao ethnic group in Leishan County of Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture in southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 18, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Wukui)







Women dressed in festive costumes attend a parade to celebrate the new year of the Miao ethnic group in Leishan County of Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture in southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 18, 2018. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaohai)








[/URL]

Tourists watch a local parade to celebrate the new year of the Miao ethnic group in Leishan County of Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture in southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 18, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Wukui)



Women dressed in festive costumes attend a parade to celebrate the new year of the Miao ethnic group in Leishan County of Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture in southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 18, 2018. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaohai)



Two women dressed in festive costumes celebrate the new year of the Miao ethnic group in Leishan County of Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture in southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 18, 2018. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaohai)





Women dressed in festive costumes dance in a parade to celebrate the new year of the Miao ethnic group in Leishan County of Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture in southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 18, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Wukui)




Foreign dancers perform during a parade in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 17, 2018. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)



A float is seen during a parade in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 17, 2018. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)



Models present vintage clothes during a parade in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 17, 2018. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)



Models present vintage merchandise during a parade in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 17, 2018. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)



Citizens watch a parade held in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 17, 2018. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Zuo Huiping works on a tongcaoduihua painting in her workshop in Zunyi city, Guizhou province, Nov 10, 2018. [Photos/IC]

Zuo Huiping is an inheritor of the folk art. During recent years, Zuo has pursued continuous innovation of the traditional making technique, combining market demand, and her artworks have been sold in US, Japan and African countries.





The technique of creating tongcaoduihua painting is a provincial-level intangible cultural heritage item of Guizhou province. 





Tongcaoduihua is a kind of traditional handicraft, which uses Chinese herbal medicine Ricepaperplant Pith as raw material, and is always themed on flower, grass, bird and insect. Tongcaoduihua is made through design, drawing, cutting into pieces, carving, painting and assembling.




Successful installation of a cable-stayed bridge weighing 16,500 tons at the ESR Zhengzhou-Wanzhou








































The construction of the first tunnel with a length of more than 1000 meters on the China-Laos railway has been completed


































[


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinese research vessel Kexue, or "Science", leaves Qingdao Monday morning to west Pacific for the upgrading of the country's first global real-time ocean observation network. 










Carrying about 77 researchers from the Chinese Academy of Sciences' Institute of Oceanology, Ocean University of China and other institutes, Kexue will carry out comprehensive and multidisciplinary research including geology, hydrography, chemistry and biodiversity. It is expected to return in Feb 2019. [Photo/VCG]



Timothy Fok Tsun-ting, president of the Sports Federation and Olympic Committee of Hong Kong, was honored with the Olympic Order in Silver in Hong Kong on Monday.



IOC honorary member Timothy Fok Tsun-ting (center) poses for a group photo with other guests after receiving the Olympic Order in Silver in Hong Kong, on Nov 19, 2018. [Photo/Xinhua]

The IOC paid tribute to Timothy Fok Tsun-ting for his commitment to the Olympic Movement, presenting the award at the 133th Session in Buenos Aires, Argentina.

The Olympic Order is the highest honor presented by the IOC to people who have made great contribution to the development of international sports




Li works at his home in Yuncheng, East China's Shanxi Province, on Nov. 19, 2018. (Photo/Asianewsphoto)



Li Ruzhen, a 65-year-old retiree from a local cultural center in Yuncheng, East China's Shanxi Province, has had a lifelong hobby: kite-making. 



Li Ruzhen has crafted over 2,000 kites over the past three decades. 



These exquisite handicrafts come in all sizes and colors, an example of folk art heritage in Shanxi.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China sent Shiyan 6 satellite into space on a Long March 2D carrier rocket from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Gansu province at 7:40 am on Tuesday, along with four micro satellites. Shiyan 6 will be mainly used for detecting space environment and testing relative technologies. Two Tianping-1 micro satellites will be deployed for accuracy calibration of ground monitoring equipment. Jiading 1 micro satellite is the first one of a low-orbit commercial communication network "Xiangyun" developed by a Shanghai-based company Space OK. Another micro satellite is developed by the Innovation Academy for Microsatellites of CAS for carrying experiments on adopting the android system in space and the open source satellite software. The flight is the 292nd launch of Long March series rockets.(Photo: China News Service/ Wang Jiangbo)



Children show greeting cards made to mark the World Hello Day which falls on Nov. 21 annually at the experimental primary school at Baokang County, central China's Hubei Province, Nov. 20, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Tao)



Children show greeting cards made to mark the World Hello Day which falls on Nov. 21 annually at a kindergarten at Qingzhou City, east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 20, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Jilin)



Children show greeting cards made to mark the World Hello Day which falls on Nov. 21 annually at a center primary school at Yangguantun Township of Chiping County, east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 20, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhao Yuguo)



Children show greeting cards made to mark the World Hello Day which falls on Nov. 21 annually at a kindergarten at Taihe County, east China's Jiangxi Province, Nov. 20, 2018. (Xinhua/Deng Heping)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Models pose at a booth during the Guangzhou International Automobile Exhibition in Guangzhou, South China's Guangdong province, Nov 16, 2018. [Photo/IC]










The Hongqi booth is seen during the Guangzhou auto show. [Photo/IC]










The 16th Guangzhou International Automobile Exhibition, also known as Guangzhou auto show, is currently underway at the China Import and Export Fair Complex. The auto show, which will conclude on Sunday, has attracted automakers from China and abroad to showcase a total of 1,085 models.










A Polestar 1 electric vehicle on display during the Guangzhou International Automobile Exhibition in Guangzhou, South China's Guangdong province, Nov 16, 2018. [Photo/IC]










A BMW i8 roadster car on display during the Guangzhou auto show. [Photo/IC]


JuJu Chan, actor in the martial-arts series Wu Assassins.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A visitor shows a portrait drawn by an intelligent painting robot with facial recognition function during a major exhibition to commemorate the 40th anniversary of China's reform and opening-up at the National Museum of China in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 20, 2018. It can finish a portrait within three to five minutes. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)



An intelligent painting robot with facial recognition function draws a portrait during a major exhibition to commemorate the 40th anniversary of China's reform and opening-up at the National Museum of China in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 20, 2018. It can finish a portrait within three to five minutes. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)



Visitors interact with a virtual panda of augmented reality (AR) experience project and pose for photo during a major exhibition to commemorate the 40th anniversary of China's reform and opening-up at the National Museum of China in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 20, 2018. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)



Visitors experience a postcard customize project of Xinhua News Agency during a major exhibition to commemorate the 40th anniversary of China's reform and opening-up at the National Museum of China in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 20, 2018. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)



Visitors experience a musical interactive project of Xinhua News Agency during a major exhibition to commemorate the 40th anniversary of China's reform and opening-up at the National Museum of China in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 20, 2018. The project generated pop music of different periods on the basis of gender and facial recognition. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)




Forest rangers patrol in a bamboo forest at Hushi forestry farm in Chishui City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 24, 2018. 



Forest ranger Li Yongfu works in a bamboo forest at Hushi forestry farm in Chishui City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 24, 2018.

Chishui is famous for its bamboo forest. To guard the bamboo, forest rangers need to patrol for all year round. At the Hushi forestry farm, there is a patrol group consisting of a dozen of forest rangers. They are in charge of about an area of 2,400 hectares. 



Forest ranger Tang Xiaoping (C) shows his photos of family members with colleagues at Hushi forestry farm in Chishui City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 24, 2018.

Loneliness is one of the difficulties they need to face as they can only go back home after one-week work. But all of them stay to keep working after those years as they love the bamboo forest and are determined to guard it. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaoyong)



Forest ranger Shen Jinming weeds in a bamboo forest at Hushi forestry farm in Chishui City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 24, 2018.



A forest ranger chops a dead bamboo in a bamboo forest at Hushi forestry farm in Chishui City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 24, 2018.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students attend basketball class at Jinfeng experimental school at Shishi City, southeast China's Fujian Province, Nov. 20, 2018. More than 40 schools provide extracurricular training for students whose parents are still at work when school is over in Shishi. (Xinhua/Song Weiwei)



Students attend model building after-school class at Jinfeng experimental school at Shishi City, southeast China's Fujian Province, Nov. 20, 2018.





Students attend cheerleading gymnastics class at Jinfeng experimental school at Shishi City, southeast China's Fujian Province, Nov. 20, 2018.



​




People take part in the fish catching festival in Naleng Dong Village of Luocheng County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Nov. 19, 2018. The annual folk festival was held by local people to celebrate the harvest through fish catching.(Xinhua/Meng Zengshi)



Villagers give a banquet for tourists during the fish catching festival in Naleng Dong Village of Luocheng County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Nov. 19, 2018.(Xinhua/Meng Zengshi)



Villagers sing songs of Dong ethnic group during the fish catching festival in Naleng Dong Village of Luocheng County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Nov. 19, 2018.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Liu Yao, a girl from northwestern China city Lanzhou, shows her embroidery works featuring patterns made of preserved flowers. 





With stitching techniques of Suzhou Embroidery and beading skills, the girl, an embroidery lover, makes her works with colorful dried flowers. (Photo: China News Service/ Gao Zhan)









Children use glutinous rice, vegetable and salted duck egg to make a kind of traditional food during an activity at a kindergarten in Lijiaxiang Township of Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 21, 2018. The activity was held Wednesday to greet the light snow, one of the 24 solar terms of the Chinese lunar calendar. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)





Children use azuki bean, corn and glutinous rice to make a kind of traditional food during an activity at a kindergarten in Lijiaxiang Township of Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 21, 2018.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Workers seal the rice wine jars with leaves of lotus and bamboo at Shaoxing Nuerhong Winery Company in Shaoxing, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 21, 2018. The company maintains its traditional rice wine brewing method, which is composed of nearly 20 processing steps. (Xinhua/Weng Xinyang)



A worker arranges the rice wine jars at Shaoxing Nuerhong Winery Company in Shaoxing, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 21, 2018.



A worker checks the jars used to contain rice wine at Shaoxing Nuerhong Winery Company in Shaoxing, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 21, 2018.



Workers put the cooked rice into a jar to make wine at Shaoxing Nuerhong Winery Company in Shaoxing, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 21, 2018.



Workers stir the cooked rice to make wine at Shaoxing Nuerhong Winery Company in Shaoxing, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 21, 2018. 



Chongqing

Untitled by LTJcake, on Flickr

Untitled by LTJcake, on Flickr

Untitled by LTJcake, on Flickr

磁器口古鎮 ＠ Chongqing, China by Kuo, on Flickr

兩路口大扶梯 ＠ Chongqing, China by Kuo, on Flickr

洪崖洞夜景 ＠ Chongqing, China by Kuo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The sign of The Great Show by Dolce & Gabbana is removed from the exterior of Shanghai World Expo Exhibition & Convention Center in Shanghai, Nov 21. The show was cancelled hours before it was scheduled to get underway on Wednesday evening, after its latest "DG Loves China" online marketing ads came under fire for trivializing China's centuries-old culture and depicting Chinese woman in a stereotypical and even racist way. [Photo/IC]










A man shows a fancy camera at the United Nations World Geospatial Information Congress held in Deqing county, Zhejiang province, Nov 20. [Photo/IC]










Two 105-meter cooling towers are demolished at Taiyuan No 1 Thermal Power Plant in Taiyuan, Shanxi province, on Nov 20. The plant, which was built in 1953, suspended production in April last year because of outdated equipment and concerns about high levels of pollution. The facility will move to Qingxu county, and the original site will be turned into residential project and parks. [Photo/IC]










A child is wrapped in its father's arms as a blast of cold air arrives in Hangzhou city, Zhejiang province, on Nov 21. [Photo/IC]










Chinese baker Chen Yao shows a fondant cake featuring a beautiful scene of West Lake in Hangzhou on July 19, 2018. Chen is well-known for combining icons of local Chinese culture with cake recipes. [Photo/IC]




A student shows his leaf art at a primary school in Qingdao, East China's Shandong Province, on Nov. 19, 2018. (Photo/Asianewsphoto)





Students from a primary school in Qingdao city, Shandong Province have created leaf art through drawing and carving. Liu Ping, an art teacher at the school who is enthusiastic about the style, provides guidance to students during the process.





Leaf art titled Red-crowned Crane created by Liu Ping, an art teacher from a primary school in Qingdao. (Photo/Asianewsphoto)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A winter swimming enthusiast broke the ice and jumped into the Songhua River to start his winter swimming season in Harbin, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, on Nov 23, 2018. Hundreds of winter swimming enthusiasts swim in the river every year. (Photo/VCG)







Siberian tigers are seen at the China Hengdaohezi Feline Breeding Center in Hailin City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Nov. 21, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)






Crew members secure a helicopter on China's research icebreaker Xuelong, also known as the Snow Dragon, on Nov. 21, 2018. The icebreaker is on China's 35th Antarctic research expedition. At 6:22 p.m. Wednesday (local time), Xuelong crossed the stormy westerlies on its way toward China's Zhongshan Station in Antarctic. (Xinhua/Liu Shiping)



Staff members lash down(reinforce)the chains on China's research icebreaker Xuelong, also known as the Snow Dragon, on Nov. 21, 2018.



Captain of China's research icebreaker Xuelong and meteorological forecasters study the weather map on Nov. 21, 2018.



China's research icebreaker Xuelong, also known as the Snow Dragon, sails across westerlies on Nov. 20, 2018.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children attend Mandarin class at a primary school in Jinghong, Xishuangbanna, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Nov. 20, 2018. The school has a total enrollment of 712 students, most of whom are from Jinuo ethnic group. Jinuo is one of China's smallest ethnic groups with a population of over 20,000. In recent years, local government has carried out many measures to improve education for Jinuo children here. (Xinhua/Lin Yiguang)





Children are seen at a primary school in Jinghong, Xishuangbanna, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Nov. 20, 2018.





Children attend computer class at a primary school in Jinghong, Xishuangbanna, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Nov. 20, 2018. 



Children play a game at a primary school in Jinghong, Xishuangbanna, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Nov. 20, 2018. 



Children jump rope during a break at a primary school in Jinghong, Xishuangbanna, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Nov. 20, 2018.

XI'AN * 西安

CHINA2017.XIAM-12 by Jorge kaplan, on Flickr

CHINA2017.XIAM-9 by Jorge kaplan, on Flickr

CHINA2017.XIAM-143 by Jorge kaplan, on Flickr

CHINA2017.XIAM-133 by Jorge kaplan, on Flickr

CHINA2017.XIAM-120 by Jorge kaplan, on Flickr

CHINA2017.XIAM-146 by Jorge kaplan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Medical workers provide free health examination and consultation to impoverished villagers in Shiqian County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, on Dec. 18, 2018. Medical groups started a tour here on Tuesday to provide free health service for villagers living in poverty-stricken areas. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)



Passengers wait to get on a bullet train of Jinan-Qingdao high-speed railway during its test run at Zouping Railway Station in east China's Shandong Province, on Dec. 17, 2018. The 307.9-kilometer Jinan-Qingdao high-speed railway is expected to be put into service at the end of this year. (Xinhua/Dong Naide)



A passenger takes photos on a bullet train running on the Jinan-Qingdao high-speed railway during its test run in east China's Shandong Province on Dec. 17, 2018.



A train attendant talks with passengers on a bullet train running on the Jinan-Qingdao high-speed railway during its test run in east China's Shandong Province on Dec. 17, 2018.









Tourists admire icicles at Dadunxia scenic spot in Linxia Hui Autonomous Prefecture, northwest China's Gansu Province, Dec. 16, 2018. (Xinhua/Shi Youdong)





Tourists take photos in front of icicles at Dadunxia scenic spot in Linxia Hui Autonomous Prefecture, northwest China's Gansu Province, Dec. 16, 2018. (Xinhua/Shi Youdong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A woman poses for a photo with a cartoon character at 7Fresh in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, on Dec 16, 2018. [Photo/IC]

Experiential fresh food supermarket 7Fresh brings convenience to Xi'an city, Northwest China's Shaanxi province.










A customer uses facial recognition technology to pay at 7Fresh in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, on Dec 16, 2018. [Photo/IC]

With the aid of advanced technologies, customers can order online, choose products offline and pay with facial recognition technology in the newly opened 7Fresh, a sub-brand of JD.com, on Sunday.



A boy looks at fresh seafood at 7Fresh in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, on Dec 16, 2018. [Photo/IC]

The fresh food experimental supermarket, the first of its kind in NW China, contains various sections including fresh vegetables, fruits, wine and beverage, meat, poultry and eggs, seafood, fast food, dessert and cooked food.



Customers line up to pay for products at 7Fresh in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, on Dec 16, 2018. [Photo/IC]



Staff members prepare food for customers at 7Fresh in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, on Dec 16, 2018. [Photo/IC]

People can not only eat the fresh food right after buying it in the kitchen section but also enjoy free delivery in 30 minutes within three kilometers.

Taiwan


Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK 


3835 by Jeffrey Ngai, on Flickr

Why Wedding Abroad Hk Had Been So Popular Till Now? | wedding abroad hk by Wending Fad, on Flickr

Sai Ying Pun,HK by Mike, on Flickr

Sheung Wan, HK by Mike, on Flickr

Dragon on road by Richard Nico, on Flickr

HK-FlickrWhite-21 by Leonard Lim, on Flickr

HK-Flickr-10 by 

000028850004 by makala0615, on FlickrLeonard Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually it was a household wide issue with my wi-fi...All our devices were either not working or moving at the speed of slow..A little re-booting by the ISP and myself and....all is well now.





A robot called Yi Jia is presented at a tech exhibition marking 40 years of China's reform and opening up in Hefei City, east China's Anhui Province, Dec. 18, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yazi)





A staff member shows the souvenir sheet marking the 40th anniversary of China's reform and opening up at the post office of Liaoning provincial archives in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Dec. 18, 2018. China Post released a set of commemorative stamps and one souvenir sheet marking the 40th anniversary of China's reform and opening up on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)



A visitor takes photos of a cheetah at the Zhengzhou Zoo in Zhengzhou, capital of central China's Henan Province, Dec. 18, 2018. Zhengzhou Zoo has welcomed five couples of cheetahs from South Africa for the first time recently. (Xinhua/Li An)





Sunrise at the construction site of a bridge over the Yangtze River in Zigui County, Central China's Hubei Province. 





The confluence of Xiangxi Stream, a tributary of China's greatest river, and Xiling Gorge, one of the Three Gorges, is a tourist attraction renowned for its magnificent scenic beauty. (Photo/IC)



Chinese researchers wait to leave by snowmobile in Antarctica Dec. 18, 2018. China's 35th Antarctic expedition on Tuesday sent 37 members of two inland expedition teams to the Kunlun and Taishan stations. (Xinhua/Liu Shiping)



Thirty-seven Chinese researchers pose for photos before departing for China's Kunlun and Taishan stations in Antarctica Dec. 18, 2018. (Xinhua/Liu Shiping)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Competitors dance on a provincial dance contest in Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province, Dec. 18, 2018.







A total of 46 dancing performance presented by 390 competitors gained awards in the event. (Xinhua/Fan Peishen)





A customer checks in at a "future hotel" by scanning his ID card and face in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 18, 2018. 



A robot is on the way to serve dishes at a "future hotel" in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 18, 2018. 

Chinese internet giant Alibaba's first "future hotel" FlyZoo Hotel, loaded with artificial intelligence (AI) and robots that automate a series of procedures like check-in, lights control and room service, opened in Hangzhou, where Alibaba is headquartered. (Xinhua/Long Wei)





A robot serves dishes at a "future hotel" in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 18, 2018.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

CHENGDU

Chengdu by IES Abroad Alumni, on Flickr

8597 Airbus A320-214SL D-AUAH & 8439 D-AUBO Chengdu Airlines by Dan Raistrick, on Flickr

13th Annual Confucius Institute Global Conference (Chengdu, China) - December 2018 by Georgia State Office of International Initiatives, on Flickr

Radost by David Maceška, on Flickr

BethChina - 214.jpg by James Robinson, on Flickr

BethChina - 206.jpg by James Robinson, on Flickr

BethChina - 201.jpg by James Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Despite the cold, students at a primary school in Northeast China's Jilin city this week enjoyed themselves skating on a ice rink built by the school. 



Students race each other on the ice rink at a primary school in Jilin city, Jilin province, Dec 18. [Photo/IC]



Students demonstrate their ice skating moves on the ice rink at a primary school in Jilin city, Jilin province, Dec 18. [Photo/IC]

Three teachers at the school spent a week building the 50-meter-long, 40-meter-wide and 12-centimeter-thick ice rink on the playground. It’s helped to create a winter wonderland for students. [Photo/IC]




Guangzhou fan exhibit showcases craftsmanship. The fans combine Cantonese craftsmanship and Western esthetic tastes. (all Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn)



A total of 163 pieces or sets of exquisite fans made in China between the 18th and 20th centuries for foreign markets have been exhibited at Guangdong Museum in Guangzhou.



Made of materials such as ivory, silver, lacquer, hawksbill turtle shell, embroidery or sandalwood, these fans come in various shapes and show every stage in the history of export-oriented fan making.





The fans, born amid the foreign trade in the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911), were mostly made in Guangzhou, which was known as Canton back then, by combining Cantonese craftsmanship and Western esthetic tastes.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China and Japan hold the tenth round of high-level consultations on maritime affairs in Wuzhen of Jiaxing City, east China's Zhejiang Province, from Dec. 17 to 18, 2018. During the consultations, China and Japan have agreed to promote pragmatic cooperation in the marine field in accordance with the consensus of making the East China Sea a sea of peace, cooperation and friendship. (Xinhua/Yin Xiaosheng)



Hostel owner Zhang Xinyu works at her hostel in Zhujiajian of Zhoushan City, east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 16, 2018. Homestay tourism is booming as the local government has made constant efforts in reinventing the rural areas. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



Tourists drink tea at a hostel in Zhujiajian of Zhoushan City, east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 15, 2018. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



Tourists drink tea at a hostel in the ancient town of Heqiao in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 6, 2018. 



A hostel is seen in the ancient town of Heqiao in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 19, 2018. Homestay tourism is booming as the local government has made constant efforts in reinventing the rural areas. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)






Students practice soccer skills at Xiema Town Central School in Xiema Township of Baokang County, central China's Hubei Province, Dec. 18, 2018. Xiema Town Central School, a rural boarding school located in remote mountainous area of Hubei Province, is the first soccer-featured pilot school in Baokang.



The school built a football pitch in 2015, and added soccer into its curriculum, providing students with an access to more chances of playing soccer, as well as helping young footballers chase their dreams. (Xinhua/Yang Tao)



Football instructor Zheng Yu demonstrates soccer-playing at Xiema Town Central School in Xiema Township of Baokang County, central China's Hubei Province, Dec. 18, 2018.



Students display trophies of the soccer team at Xiema Town Central School in Xiema Township of Baokang County, central China's Hubei Province, Dec. 18, 2018.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

2035000028 by 啡零 羊兒, on Flickr

2035000009 by 啡零 羊兒, on Flickr

Untitled by Wen-ming Luo, on Flickr

Untitled by Wen-ming Luo, on Flickr

Untitled by Wen-ming Luo, on Flickr

Untitled by Wen-ming Luo, on Flickr

Untitled by Wen-ming Luo, on Flickr

Untitled by Wen-ming Luo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chen Yan, a piano tuner who is visually impaired (right), is overcome with emotion as she bids farewell to Jenny, a guide dog that has accompanied her for more than seven years, at the China Guide Dog Training Center in Dalian, Liaoning province, Dec 18. [Liu Chang/For China Daily]



People enjoy hotpot while soaking in a Yuan Yang Hotpot-style hot spring spa at a hotel in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, Dec 16. [Photo/IC]



Students push themselves, sometimes beyond their limits, in the final days before the graduate entrance exam at Shanxi Medical University in Taiyuan, Shanxi province, on Dec 16. With the exam scheduled around China for the coming weekend, many candidates are in cramming mode. [Deng Yinming/For China Daily]



Rime-covered trees are seen in Jilin city, Jilin province, Dec 19. [Photo/IC]



Students light candles to memorialize the victims of the Nanjing Massacre in Yangzhou, Jiangsu province, on Dec 12, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



The 2018 Pole Dance Cold Competition kicks off in China's northernmost city Mohe, Heilongjiang Province, on Dec. 20. (Photos by Wang Jingyang/for chinadaily.com.cn)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Niu Shimin creates a paper cutting work at his workshop in Wuji County, north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 19, 2018. Niu Shimin has been interested in paper cutting since he was young.



He created his own style through over 30 years of practicing and was awarded as the inheritor of this provincial intangible cultural heritage in 2008. (Xinhua/Chen Qibao)



Niu Shimin displays his work of paper cutting at his workshop in Wuji County, north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 19, 2018. (Xinhua/Chen Qibao)



A giant panda eats bamboo leaves at a panda theme park in Huangshan City, east China's Anhui Province, Dec. 20, 2018. Giant pandas "Hualong" and "Huihui" from Sichuan's China Conservation and Research Center for the Giant Panda arrived at Huangshan City on Thursday. They will meet with visitors after 2-4 weeks of adaptive phase. (Xinhua/Shi Guangde)



Staff members escort giant panda "Huihui" at Huangshan Tunxi International Airport in Huangshan City, east China's Anhui Province, Dec. 20, 2018. 







Students prepare for the upcoming entrance exam for postgraduate studies at Hebei University of Engineering in Handan, Hebei province, on Dec 17, 2018. [Photo/IC]



A student yawns while preparing for the upcoming postgraduate admission test at Hebei University of Engineering in Handan, Hebei province, on Dec 17, 2018. [Photo/IC]

The number of candidates to sit the entrance exam for postgraduate studies from Dec 22 to 24 will reach a record high of 2.9 million, a 21.8 percent increase over last year, according to a report published by the education information portal eol.cn.





Students read a book and prepares for the upcoming postgraduate admission test with a blanket draped over her head and shoulders at the library of Huaiyin Normal University in Huai'an, Jiangsu province, on Dec 19, 2018. [Photo/IC]

The report made public on Thursday showed that it is the largest increase in a decade, while the primary motivation for candidates still remains a desire to improve their competitiveness in the job market, China Youth Daily reported.

More and more Chinese have been expected to sit the exam in recent years, and this year, the top three provinces are Henan province with 25.6 percent, Jiangxi province with 24.8 percent, and Hebei province with 22.1 percent.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shaoxing

Shaoxing cannel by Septimus Low, on Flickr

#Asia #Shaoxing 15290828 by joseph rain, on Flickr

#Asia #Shaoxing 59160504 by joseph rain, on Flickr

#Asia #Shaoxing 56644738 by joseph rain, on Flickr

#Asia #Shaoxing 12053933 by joseph rain, on Flickr

#Asia #Shaoxing 5268759 by joseph rain, on Flickr

#Asia #Shaoxing 6652251 by joseph rain, on Flickr

#Asia #Shaoxing 45547223 by joseph rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tourists visit the Central Street of Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Dec. 21, 2018. A snowfall hit the city on Friday. (Xinhua/Han Yu)



Tourists play on ice at the Central Street of Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Dec. 21, 2018. A snowfall hit the city on Friday. (Xinhua/Han Yu)



A snow removal truck works on street in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Dec. 21, 2018. A snowfall hit the city on Friday. (Xinhua/Cao Jiyang)



Tourists visit the Central Street of Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Dec. 21, 2018. A snowfall hit the city on Friday. (Xinhua/Han Yu)



Tourists take selfies on the Central Street of Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Dec. 21, 2018. A snowfall hit the city on Friday. (Xinhua/Han Yu)





Workers process glass bottles at a workshop in Putian, southeast China's Fujian Province, Dec. 21, 2018. Putian currently has 46,748 private enterprises, accounting for 92 percent of the city's enterprises, creating more than 50 percent of the tax revenue and providing more than 80 percent of jobs. (Xinhua/Zhang Guojun)



A worker checks the shoe-making materials at a workshop in Putian, southeast China's Fujian Province, Dec. 21, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhang Guojun)



Workers process wood products for export at a workshop in Putian, southeast China's Fujian Province, Dec. 21, 2018.(Xinhua/Zhang Guojun)



A worker carves a piece of artware at a workshop in Putian, southeast China's Fujian Province, Dec. 20, 2018.(Xinhua/Zhang Guojun)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students prepare for the national postgraduate entrance exam at Sichuan University in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Dec. 22, 2018. A total of 2.9 million Chinese will sit the entrance exam for postgraduate studies from Dec. 22 to 24, the Ministry of Education said Wednesday. (Xinhua/Li Xiaoyu)



Students wait in line before taking the national postgraduate entrance exam at University of South China in Hengyang, central China's Hunan Province, Dec. 22, 2018.(Xinhua/Cao Zhengping)



A staff member checks the admission tickets of the attendees for the national postgraduate entrance exam at Sichuan University in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Dec. 22, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Xiaoyu)



Students take part in the national postgraduate entrance exam at University of South China in Hengyang, central China's Hunan Province, Dec. 22, 2018. 





A Long March-11 rocket carrying a tech-experimental satellite as part of the Hongyun Project, a low-orbit broadband communication satellite system, blasts off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China at 7:51 a.m. on Dec. 22, 2018. The satellite successfully entered its preset orbit. The successful launch signifies the substantial progress of China in mapping the low-orbit broadband communication satellite system. (Xinhua/Li Jin)



Tourists view the frozen waterfall in Mimishui scenic spot in Pingshan County of Shijiazhuang, capital of north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 20, 2018. An ice lantern festival will kick off here on Dec. 22. (Xinhua/Chen Qibao)





Photo taken on Dec. 21, 2018 shows the Qingdaoxi Railway Station in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. The railway station has passed the safety assessment recently and will come into use on Dec. 26, 2018. (Xinhua/Fan Changguo)



Photo taken on Dec. 21, 2018 shows the inside view of Qingdaoxi Railway Station in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. (Xinhua/Fan Changguo)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Old HK

1953 Connaught Rd C by HT, on Flickr

1953 Unknown streetscene2 by HT, on Flickr

1953 Unknown streetscene by HT, on Flickr

1953 TST Star Ferry Pier by HT, on Flickr

QINGDAO

Qingdao Beer Street, home of the Tsingtao Beer Museum and bfrewery by Adam Myers, on Flickr

Kids drawing beer bottles at the Tsingtao Beer Museum, Qingdao, China by Adam Myers, on Flickr

Roasted sweet potatoes, Qingdao, November 2018 by Adam Myers, on Flickr

51417-Qingdao by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

51423-Qingdao by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

Life pleasure by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A girl enjoys reading at a library in Changli Village, Xi'an city of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, on Dec. 22, 2018. The library funded from donations and charity sales opened to migrant children on Saturday to provide them a better place to read books, write homework, and try different extra-curricular activities. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)



Children enjoy reading at a library in Changli Village, Xi'an city of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, on Dec. 22, 2018. 



Volunteer Li Min (C) interprets a picture book for children at a library in Changli Village, Xi'an city of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, on Dec. 22, 2018.



Children learn painting at a library in Changli Village, Xi'an city of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, on Dec. 22, 2018. 



A folk artist performs the fire-breathing stunt for tourists at the Hongya Valley scenic spot in Pingshan County of Shijiazhuang City, north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 22, 2018. (Xinhua/Liang Zidong)







Tourists visit the Ice-Snow World in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Dec. 23, 2018. 







The Ice-Snow World opened on Sunday in Harbin. Covering an area of 600,000 square meters, the park used 110,000 cubic meters of ice and 120,000 cubic meters of snow this year. (Xinhua/Wang Song)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Contestants pose for a group photo after the final of the Fashion Star China in Beijing, capital of China, on Dec. 22, 2018. Ma Yanyan from northwest China's Shaanxi Province won the champion. (Xinhua/Chen Jianli)



Contestants take part in the final of the Fashion Star China in Beijing, capital of China, on Dec. 22, 2018. Ma Yanyan from northwest China's Shaanxi Province won the champion. (Xinhua/Chen Jianli)





​
Contestants takes part in the final of the Fashion Star China in Beijing, capital of China, on Dec. 22, 2018. Ma Yanyan from northwest China's Shaanxi Province won the champion. (Xinhua/Chen Jianli)



Shanghai

IMG_2172 by Juha Uitto, on Flickr

JAFX1864 by Juha Uitto, on Flickr

IMG_2167 by Juha Uitto, on Flickr

IMG_2174 by Juha Uitto, on Flickr

TCLZ9495 by Juha Uitto, on Flickr

MGPI0313 by Juha Uitto, on Flickr

IMG_2111 by Juha Uitto, on Flickr

IMG_1984 by Juha Uitto, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Workers are seen at a construction site on the Lhasa-Nyingchi section of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Dec. 23, 2018.





The Sichuan-Tibet Railway will be the second railway into southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region after the Qinghai-Tibet Railway. 



The line will go through the southeast of the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, one of the world's most geologically active areas. (Xinhua/Chogo)





The China Railway S&T Innovation Achievement Exhibition opens at China National Railway Test Centre in Beijing, Dec. 24, 2018. 





The exhibition showcases China's homegrown railway technology and equipment, displaying the Fuxing, or Rejuvenation, bullet trains in various configurations. 



Entirely designed and manufactured in China, today's Fuxing trains are more spacious and energy efficient, with a longer service life and better reliability than previous models. The exhibition includes the 17-car version that runs up to 350 kilometers an hour, an eight-car version that runs at 250 kilometers per hour and trains with a designed speed of 160 kilometers an hour. (Photo/IC)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Herdsmen attend the opening ceremony of an ice and snow Nadam fair in Hulun Buir, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Dec. 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Zewei)



Children are guided to ski during an ice and snow fair in Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Chen Xiaogen)



Herdsmen take part in a horse riding competition during an ice and snow Nadam fair in Hulun Buir, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Dec. 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Ding Genhou)



An athlete from Norway teaches children to ski during an ice and snow fair in Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Chen Xiaogen)



Children experience curling during an ice and snow fair in Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Chen Xiaogen)





Workers weaves tapestry of Tujia ethnic group for the upcoming New Year tourism market in Wulingyuan District of Zhangjiajie City, central China's Hunan Province, on Dec, 24, 2018.





Tapestry weaving of Tujia ethnic group was inscribed on the list of national intangible cultural heritage in 2006. (all photos by Xinhua/Wu Yongbing)



Workers check tapestry of Tujia ethnic group made for the upcoming New Year tourism market in Wulingyuan District of Zhangjiajie City, central China's Hunan Province, on Dec, 24, 2018.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A seller places Christmas hats at the Yiwu International Trade Market in Yiwu city, East China's Zhejiang province, Dec 17, 2018. [Photo/IC]










People take a selfie in front of Christmas decorations in Hong Kong, China, Dec 22, 2018. [Photo/VCG]










A flash mob wearing a Santa Claus costume performs on a street in Jinhua city, East China's Zhejiang province, Dec 23, 2018. [Photo/IC]










A Christmas-themed area in a shopping mall in Nantong, East China's Jiangsu province.[Photo/IC]

As the Christmas holiday arrives and people around the world celebrate and share gifts, China is no exception. Department stores, supermarkets, book stores and restaurants are decorated with Christmas trees and Santa Clauses, with shop owners having no hesitation to follow the tide of Christmas economy.










A Christmas tree costing 500,000 yuan ($72,503), made by LONGINES and decorated with a carousel, is displayed in front of a shopping mall in Nanning city, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region. [Photo/IC] 





Beautiful stations of the Hangzhou-Huangshan line opens on Dec. 25, 2018. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)



Another beautiful station of the Hangzhou-Huangshan line!

A rail route linking the Zhejiang capital of Hangzhou and Huangshan city in Anhui Province opened on Tuesday, according to the China Railway Corporation.



The 265-kilometer Hangzhou-Huangshan line will reduce traveling time to just one and a half hours from over three hours before, the company said, adding that residents from Shanghai and Nanjing need to travel only two and a half hours and three and half respectively if they visit Huangshan.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

BEIJING, Dec. 25 (Xinhua) -- Chinese State Councilor and Foreign Minister Wang Yi met with Pakistani Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi here on Tuesday.

They had an in-depth discussion on the recent changes concerning the situation in Afghanistan and reached a broad consensus. The two sides both believe that the Afghanistan issue could not be solved through military solutions, and political reconciliation is the only viable way.



The first bullet train D9551 for Hangzhou-Huangshan railway waits to leave Hangzhou East Railway Station in east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 25. 2018. A high-speed railway linking the scenic cities of Hangzhou and Huangshan in east China was put into operation on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)



Aerial photo taken on Dec. 25, 2018 shows the first bullet train D9551 for Hangzhou-Huangshan High-speed Railway stopping at the Jiande Railway Station in Jiande City, east China's Zhejiang Province. 



Passengers take selfies in the bullet train D9558 on the Hangzhou-Huangshan High-speed Railway on Dec. 25, 2018.



Passengers & crew of the bullet train D9551, the first of the Hangzhou-Huangshan High-speed Railway from Hangzhou, pose for photos at the Hangzhou East Railway Station in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 25, 2018.



Long March-3C carrier rocket blasts off from the launch pad at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Dec. 25, 2018.





China successfully launched the No. 3 telecommunication technology test satellite on Tuesday. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Yulei)



Dry powder of DNA from a South China tiger of the Guangzhou Zoo was blasted into space by the Long March 11 carrier rocket on Saturday for backup storage of the genes of this endangered species.



The launch site for the Long March 11 carrier rocket, which took the dry powder of DNA of a South China tiger into space on Saturday. （Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn）

The DNA launched at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern China comes from the blood of a male South China tiger named Kang Kang, according to the zoo in Guangzhou, capital of Guangdong province.

On orbit about 1,000 kilometers above the ground and banking on the low temperature and vacuum in space, the launch marks a positive exploration in the protection and backup of species resources.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Liu puts on makeup before a day's work begins. She gets up at 6 a.m. everyday. (Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn)

Liu Yuting is an attendant for the high-speed train service G574 running from Southwest China's Chongqing municipality to Beijing. For the past seven years, Liu has served numerous passengers with her warm smiles and service.



Liu and her colleagues attend a group learning session before a day's work. (Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn)



Liu picks up her suitcase from a rack at the staff area for attendants. (Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn)



Liu and her colleagues check the luggage of passengers and inspect the carriage. (Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn)



Liu helps prepare hot drinks and boxed meals in the dining car. (Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn)



Volunteers from south China's Macao Special Administrative Region (SAR) show video clips of acting lesson to children of Miao ethnic group in Wuying, an ethnic Miao village that borders on China's southwestern Guizhou Province and southern Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Dec. 25, 2018. About 18 student volunteers from Macao offer a week-long teaching services for children in the poverty-stricken mountainous village. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)



Artists perform traditional Anhui Opera for passengers on a bullet train of the high-speed railway between Hangzhou of east China's Zhejiang Province and Huangshan of east China's Anhui Province, on Dec. 25, 2018. The high-speed railway was put into operation on Tuesday, linking Hangzhou City, famous for its scenic West Lake, and Huangshan City, a tourist resort well-known for the Huangshan Mountain. (Xinhua/Yin Xiaosheng)



Children show the stamps they designed for the 2022 Winter Olympic Games in Shijingshan District, Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 25, 2018. An exhibition of stamps designed by youngsters for Beijing 2022 Winter Olympic Games was held in Shijingshan District on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)



A worker arranges red lanterns made for the upcoming New Year Day and Spring Festival in Wuyi County, Jinhua City of east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 25, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiancheng)



A girl takes pictures of a dog at an activity for adoption of shelter pets in Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 25, 2018. (Xinhua/Luan Xiang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Workers check the humidity of fabric at a workshop in Jizhou District of Hengshui City, north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 25, 2018. Local impoverished households have a chance to learn a traditional cloth weaving technique exclusively of Jizhou, a skill included in the provincial intangible cultural heritage list, as a way to increase income. (Xinhua/Li Xiaoguo)



Players take part in a national speed-skating marathon in Zhangjiakou, north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 25, 2018. Nearly 200 skating enthusiasts nationwide attended the event. (Xinhua/Wu Diansen)



Photo taken on Dec. 25, 2018 shows the 100th China's domestically-developed unmanned aircraft Wing Loong. The producer of Wing Loong, state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) on Tuesday delivered the 100th unmanned aerial system (UAS) for export. AVIC started to export the Wing Loong series of aircraft in 2010. The aircraft has been widely used in anti-terrorist operations, security patrols and aerial detection. (Xinhua/Zhang Xiaohong)



Photo taken on Dec. 22, 2018 shows a winter view of Hom scenic area of Kanas, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Han Yuqing)



Tourists pose for photos at the Kanas scenic area, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, on Dec. 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)





Citizens arrange flowers at a community center for gardening in Shunyi District of Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 26, 2018. 





A total of 33 community centers for gardening have been founded in Beijing to promote ecological culture and hold gardening classes. (Xinhua/Li Xin)



Citizens take a gardening class at a community center for gardening in Shunyi District of Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 26, 2018. (Xinhua/Li Xin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Dancers perform during a dance work displaying activity in Fuzhou, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, Dec. 25, 2018. 







The dance work displaying activity, with the participation of 13 dance works from Fujian, was held here Tuesday night. (Xinhua/Song Weiwei)



Liu Yuting and a security worker inspect a fire extinguisher on the train. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


Liu helps with a passenger in a wheelchair. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Liu Yuting and an intern conductor take time to eat lunch during a stop. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Liu and her colleague tidy up the seat covers during a train stop to prepare for the coming of passengers. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



After a day's work, like many other young women, Liu enjoys light moments chatting with her colleagues while eating snacks at her dormitory in Shijiazhuang.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children watch traditional folklore performances at a kindergarten in Beibei District of southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Dec. 27, 2018. (Xinhua/Qin Tingfu)









Primary school students perform to celebrate the upcoming New Year's Day at a school in Heifei, capital city of east China's Anhui Province, on Dec. 28, 2018. (Xinhua/Liu Junxi)







Located 210km to the southeast of Harbin, the capital of Heilongjiang, Yabuli is famous for having the largest ski resort in China - Yabuli International Ski Resort. The resort features the largest ski jumping facilities in the country, and it hosted the 1996 Winter Asian Games, the 2008 National Winter Games and the 2009 Winter Universiade. Winter sports lovers can't miss this paradise![China.org.cn/VCG]



An employee demonstrates a facial recognition payment equipment dubbed "Dragonfly" at a bakery shop in Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 27, 2018. The e-commerce giant Alibaba launched a new facial recognition payment equipment dubbed "Dragonfly". A series of bakery shops are expected to use Dragonfly in payment in the next six months. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)



A customer uses a facial recognition payment equipment dubbed "Dragonfly" at a bakery shop in Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 27, 2018.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Cultural relics, including bronze wares and silver ingots, retrieved by police are on display at an exhibition at the National Museum of China in Beijing, Dec. 26, 2018. 







The exhibition displays 750 precious artifacts retrieved during police efforts in recent years fighting crime involving stolen cultural treasures, which hail from Neolithic times through to the Qing Dynasty. (Photos: China News Service/Du Yang)



Students make dough figurines at a primary school in Zaozhuang City, east China's Shandong Province, Dec. 27, 2018. Students learn to create dough figurines under the guidance of folk artist to celebrate the coming new year. (all photos by..Xinhua/Sun Zhongzhe)



Folk artist Wang Xin (2nd L) teaches students to make dough figurines at a primary school in Zaozhuang City, east China's Shandong Province, Dec. 27, 2018



A teacher shows children the way to make dough figurines at a kindergarten in Yuezhuang Town of Zibo City, east China's Shandong Province, Dec. 27, 2018.



A kid shows cartoon figurines at a kindergarten in Yuezhuang Town of Zibo City, east China's Shandong Province, Dec. 27, 2018. Children learn to make cartoon figurines by dough and plasticine under the guidance of teachers to celebrate the coming new year. (Xinhua/Zhao Dongshan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A Long March-2D rocket carrying six Yunhai-2 satellites and a test communication satellite blasts off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, Dec. 29, 2018. The six atmospheric environment research satellites will be used to study atmospheric environment, monitor space environment, prevent and reduce disasters, and conduct scientific experiments. (Xinhua/Hao Wei)



Chinese researchers for China's 35th Antarctic expedition discuss the work plans at China's Taishan Station in Antarctica, Dec. 26, 2018. China started on Wednesday the work of the second phase for the Taishan Station in Antarctica. (Xinhua/Liu Shiping)



Inland expedition teams of Chinese researchers for China's 35th Antarctic expedition pose for photos before the main building of China's Taishan Station in Antarctica on Dec. 26, 2018.



Aerial photo taken on Dec. 29, 2018, shows vehicles running on the renovated Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province. The bridge reopened to road traffic Saturday after a 26-month renovation. As the first double-decked road-rail truss bridge designed by China, the Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge first opened to traffic on the same day 50 years ago. (Xinhua/Li Bo)



Photo taken on Dec. 28, 2018 shows the No. J000000001 commemorative banknote of the Chinese currency renminbi during a ceremony in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province. The commemorative banknote was issued Friday by the People's Bank of China to mark the 70th anniversary of the issuance of renminbi. (Xinhua/Li Xin)



People visit the Anji Branch of Zhejiang Natural History Museum in Anji, east China's Zhejiang Province, on Dec. 28, 2018. The Anji Branch of Zhejiang Natural History Museum covering an area of more than 200,000 square meters started its test run on Friday. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)



Models perform during a press conference for the launching of a mobile game in the Palace Museum in Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 28, 2018. A mobile game produced by the Palace Museum and NetEase was launched here Friday. (Xinhua/Jin Liangkuai)



The third C919 prototype passenger jet takes off at Shanghai Pudong International Airport in Shanghai, east China, Dec. 28, 2018. A third C919 prototype passenger jet completed its maiden flight after landing Friday afternoon in Shanghai Pudong International Airport. With a range of 4,075 kilometers, the C919 jet is comparable to the updated Airbus 320 and Boeing's new generation 737. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)



Photo taken on Dec. 28, 2018 shows the replica of a restored carriage of the Han Dynasty (202 BC - AD 220) at an exhibition in Beijing, capital of China. The exhibition featured the Han tombs of Mancheng, discovered in north China's Hebei Province. (Xinhua/Jin Liangkuai)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Dec. 28, 2018 shows the main snow sculpture at the Sun Island International Snow Sculpture Art Expo park in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province.



The main snow sculpture is 106 meters long, 32 meters high and 20 meters wide, using 40,000 cubic meters of snow. (Xinhua/Wang Song)



The train attendants pose for photos before the bullet train of Chengdu-Ya'an high-speed railway at Ya'an station in Ya'an, southwest China's Sichuan Province, on Dec. 28, 2018. The newly-built Chengdu-Ya'an railway started operation on Friday. (Xinhua/Xue Yubin)



Students present creations during a fashion show held by the School of Textile and Clothing at Nantong University in Nantong, east China's Jiangsu Province, Dec. 17, 2018. Altogether 41 students presented 55 sets of clothes designed by the non professional students at the show. (Xinhua/Xu Congjun)



Photo taken on Dec. 29, 2018 shows the bullet train C1508 of Xinmin-Tongliao high-speed railway on operation.



Passengers take the bullet train C1508 of Xinmin-Tongliao high-speed railway on Dec. 29, 2018. 



Photo taken on Dec. 29, 2018 shows the bullet train C1508 of Xinmin-Tongliao high-speed railway ready for departure at Tongliao Station in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Dec. 29, 2018.



Passengers pose for photos on the bullet train C1508 of Xinmin-Tongliao high-speed railway on Dec. 29, 2018.

A stewardess is seen at the entrance of the bullet train C1508 at the Tongliao Station of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Dec. 29, 2018.



The high-speed railway sector connecting Xinmin City of northeast China's Liaoning Province and Tongliao City of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region is open to public traffic on Saturday, joining Inner Mongolia in China's high-speed rail network for the first time. (all photos by..Xinhua/Yu Dongsheng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Workers are seen at the construction site of the comprehensive underground pipe gallery for the 2022 Winter Olympic Games in Yanqing District of Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 28, 2018. 







With a total length of 7.5 kilometers, the pipe gallery will provide water and power supply and telecommunication service for the Olympic Games. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli



Photo shows a view of the Qarhan Salt Lake in Golmud in northwest China's Qinghai province, Aug.18, 2018. Abundant in mineral resources, Qarhan Salt Lake is a production base of potash fertilizer in China. In 2018, photographers used their lens to capture the beauty of China in four seasons and throughout the country. (Photo/Xinhua)



Photo shows the idyllic national wetland park of Duoqing Lake in Shigatse in southwest China’s Tibet Autonomous Region, July 27, 2018. 



Photo taken on Aug. 29, 2018 shows the terraced fields surrounded by mountains in Simeng township of Donglan county in Hechi in south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region.



A fisherman rows a boat in the Jishan water area of the Poyang Lake in Duchang county, east China's Jiangxi province, Aug. 28, 2018.



Tourists visit Tianquan Lake by boat in Xuyi county, east China's Jiangsu province, Nov. 24, 2018.(Photo/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A museum of relics excavated from the Liujialing tomb in Guiyang County, Hunan Province opens to the public on Dec. 28, 2018.



The tomb's tunnel and chamber were decorated with well-preserved, exquisite murals that reflected the life and burial customs long time ago. 





Findings in the tomb are of high historical and art values as they showed the migration of nobles from north to south after the Tang Dynasty (618-907). (Photo: China News Service/Ouyang Changhai)



Children demonstrate dough figurines at a kindergarten in Huaibei City, east China's Anhui Province, Dec. 29, 2018. People around China celebrated the upcoming New Year in various ways. (Xinhua/Li Xin)



Children pose for photo with red lanterns in a kindergarten in Huaibei City, east China's Anhui Province, Dec. 29, 2018. People around China celebrated the upcoming New Year in various ways. (Xinhua/Li Xin)



Children demonstrate Chinese characters which mean "Happy New Year" in a kindergarten in Zigui County, central China's Hubei Province, Dec. 29, 2018. People around China celebrated the upcoming New Year in various ways. (Xinhua/Wang Huifu)



Children learn to make lanterns in a kindergarten in Xiaji Township of Baoying County, east China's Jiangsu Province, Dec. 29, 2018. People around China celebrated the upcoming New Year in various ways. (Xinhua/Shen Dongbing)



Children perform in a show in Liuyi Kindergarten of Guanyun County, east China's Jiangsu Province, Dec. 29, 2018. People around China celebrated the upcoming New Year in various ways. (Xinhua/Wu Chenguang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's domestically developed C919 passenger jet is seen during a test flight at Pudong International Airport in Shanghai, Dec. 28, 2018. The third C919 plane, developed by the state-owned Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), took a test flight at the busy airport's 4th runway. (Photo: China News Service/Yin Liqin)





People have fun on the frozen Kunming Lake at the Summer Palace in Beijing, Dec. 30, 2018. With an area of 700,000 square meters, Kunming Lake is the largest natural ice rink in winter in Beijing.The ice rink was open to the public on Sunday. (Photo: China News Service/Du Yang)



Workers have a rescue drill on the frozen Kunming Lake at the Summer Palace in Beijing, Dec. 30, 2018.



Students make cloth tiger at a primary school in Boxing County of Binzhou City, east China's Shandong Province, Dec. 29, 2018. People around China celebrated the upcoming New Year in various ways. (Xinhua/Chen Bin)



Students demonstrate "2019" by dumplings in a primary school in Yantai City, east China's Shandong Province, Dec. 29, 2018. People around China celebrated the upcoming New Year in various ways. (Xinhua/Chu Yang)



Children play trade games in a kindergarten in Hefei City, east China's Anhui Province, Dec. 29, 2018. People around China celebrated the upcoming New Year in various ways. (Xinhua/Ge Yinian)



Students write couplets in a primary school in Handan City, north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 28, 2018. People around China celebrated the upcoming New Year in various ways. (Xinhua/Hao Qunying)



Students write couplets in a primary school in Handan City, north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 28, 2018. People around China celebrated the upcoming New Year in various ways. (Xinhua/Hao Qunying)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Student volunteers perform during a New Year concert at the Nanjing Drum Tower Hospital in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, Dec. 29, 2018. The Nanjing Drum Tower Hospital held a New Year concert for the patients, with the performances of medical staffs, music lovers, teachers and students to express their New Year wishes. (Xinhua/Sun Can)



A child of Dong ethnic group attends new year celebrations with her grandmother in Rongjiang county of Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, on Dec. 27, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Bingzhen)



Children of Dong ethnic group attend new year celebrations in Rongjiang county of Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, on Dec. 27, 2018. (Xinhua/Wang Bingzhen)



Herdsmen ride camels as they participate in the 2nd camel Nadam fair in Alxa, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, on Dec. 27, 2018. (Xinhua/Liu Lei)



People perform during the 2nd camel Nadam fair in Alxa, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, on Dec. 27, 2018. (Xinhua/Liu Lei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Contestants perform smart rope skipping at the finals of the First National Intelligent Sports Competition in Hangzhou, Zhejiang Province, Dec. 29, 2018.



A dancer performs smart human-screen interaction at the finals of the First National Intelligent Sports Competition in Hangzhou, Zhejiang Province, Dec. 29, 2018. 





A team of Titan robots perform at the finals of the First National Intelligent Sports Competition in Hangzhou, Zhejiang Province, Dec. 29, 2018. 

More than 1,400 finalists from across China will compete in 13 intelligent sports, including cycling, racing, golf, and shooting, in the following 2 days. (all Photos: China News Service/Zhang Yin)



A couple pose for photos with a snowman at Biancheng Park in Huayuan County, central China's Hunan Province, on Dec. 30, 2018. The recent snowfall brought a lot of fun to locals. (Xinhua/Long Enze)









People play in the snow at Biancheng Park in Huayuan County, central China's Hunan Province, on Dec. 30, 2018. The recent snowfall brought a lot of fun to locals. (Xinhua/Long Enze)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pedestrians walk on a snow-covered wind and rain bridge, a traditional local architecture, in Sanjiang Dong Autonomous County, southwest China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, on Dec. 30, 2018. A snowfall hit Sanjiang Dong Autonomous County since Saturday. (Xinhua/Liang Kechuan)



Photo taken on Dec. 30, 2018 shows the snow scenery of Juzizhou Islet scenic area in Changsha, capital of central China's Hunan Province. (Xinhua/Long Hongtao)



Workers clear snow from rail tracks in Nanchang, east China's Jiangxi Province, Dec. 30, 2018. (Xinhua/Zhou Guanghui)



People build a snowman in Yuping Dong Autonomous County of Tongren City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Dec. 30, 2018. (Xinhua/Hu Panxue)



A girl builds a snowman at the University of South China in Hengyang City, central China's Hunan Province, Dec. 30, 2018. (Xinhua/Xia Wenhui)



Children make snowmen in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Dec. 30, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Ying)



Children run in snow in Danzhai County of Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Dec. 30, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Wukui)



Workers(?) clear snow in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Dec. 30, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Ying)



Children play with swings after a snowfall in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Dec. 30, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Ying)



Tourists roam on a snow-covered ancient street within Liping County seat in Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, on Dec. 30, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Daifu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The Story of Ming Lan [Photo/Mtime]
1. The Story of Ming Lan

Cast: Zhao Liying, Feng Shaofeng

Genre: costume, romance

Douban Points: 8.0



The Story of Ming Lan [Photo/Mtime]



Like a Flowing River [Photo/Mtime]
2. Like a Flowing River

Cast: Wang Kai, Tong Yao

Genre: drama

Douban Points: 8.9





The Story of Yanxi Palace [Photo/Mtime]
3. The Story of Yanxi Palace

Cast: Wu Jinyan, Qin Lan

Genre: costume, romance

Douban Points: 7.2



Actress Yang Ying on the red carpet for the 2018 Vogue Film ceremony in Shanghai, China, June 15, 2018. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Actress Yang Mi on the red carpet for the 2018 Cosmo Beauty Awards Ceremony in Shanghai, China, Nov 28, 2018. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Actress Yao Chen at the red carpet for the 3rd International Film Festival and Awards Macao 2018 on Dec 8. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Actress Zhao Liying arrives on the red carpet for the premiere of the movie The Monkey King 3 in Beijing, China, Feb 4, 2018. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Actress Jing Tian at the red carpet for the 2018 Marie Claire Style China Artistry Party in Beijing, China, Dec 17, 2018. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

新輝食店 by 維欣 胡, on Flickr

IMG_9254 by 芳蘭 徐芳蘭, on Flickr

IMG_9259 by 芳蘭 徐芳蘭, on Flickr

IMG_9240 by 芳蘭 徐芳蘭, on Flickr

20181123_Enlight1036 by 芳蘭 徐芳蘭, on Flickr





Residents perform horse racing on snow in Hemu Village of Kanas, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Jan. 1, 2019. An ice and snow festival kicked off here on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)



A tourist tries jumping in snow in Hemu Village of Kanas, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Jan. 1, 2019. An ice and snow festival kicked off here on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)



Tourists enjoy a horse-drawn sleigh ride in Hemu Village of Kanas, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Jan. 1, 2019. An ice and snow festival kicked off here on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)



A resident drives a horse-drawn sleigh in Hemu Village of Kanas, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Jan. 1, 2019. An ice and snow festival kicked off here on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Winter swimming lovers pose for a group photo in Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 1, 2019. Various activities were held across China to greet the year of 2019. (Xinhua/Chen Lei)



Citizens attend a running race in Yinchuan, northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, Jan. 1, 2019. Various activities were held across China to greet the year of 2019. (Xinhua/Wu Xiaoyu)

Residents perform a horse race during an ice and snow festival in Hemu Village of Kanas, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Jan. 1, 2019. Various activities were held across China to greet the year of 2019. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)



Residents perform a horse race during an ice and snow festival in Hemu Village of Kanas, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Jan. 1, 2019. Various activities were held across China to greet the year of 2019. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)



Centenarian Peng Qianmei shows the paper-cutting work of Chinese character "Xi", meaning happiness, in Wuyishan, southeast China's Fujian Province, Jan. 1, 2019. Various activities were held across China to greet the year of 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Guojun)



Tourists pose for photo at the Potala Palace square in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Jan. 1, 2019. Various activities were held across China to greet the year of 2019. (Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi



A robot imitates a visitor's pose at PT Expo, a telecom exhibition that opened in Beijing on Sept. 26, 2018. (Photo/China Daily)



A home service robot for the elderly makes visitors laugh at a technology expo held in Hong Kong. (Photo/China News Service)



A visitor interacts with a nursing robot at the China International Silver Industry Summit Forum in Beijing. (Photo/Xinhua)



An employee helps a visitor to experience a multi-functional wheelchair designed for elderly healthcare at a fair in Shanghai. (Photo/Xinhua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Good job popeye! kay:


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> Good job popeye! kay:


^^ Thank you my friend! ^^kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A simulated landing process of Chang'e-4 lunar probe is seen through the monitor at Beijing Aerospace Control Center in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 3, 2019.



Technicians work at the Beijing Aerospace Control Center (BACC) in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 3, 2019.

​
Technicians celebrate after the landing of Chang'e-4 lunar probe, at the Beijing Aerospace Control Center (BACC) in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 3, 2019.



Photo provided by the China National Space Administration on Jan. 3, 2019 shows the first image of the moon's far side taken by China's Chang'e-4 probe.

China's Chang'e-4 probe touched down on the far side of the moon Thursday, becoming the first spacecraft soft-landing on the moon's uncharted side never visible from Earth. The probe, comprising a lander and a rover, landed at the preselected landing area on the far side of the moon at 10:26 a.m. Beijing Time (0226 GMT), the China National Space Administration announced. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)












People hold strawberry bouquets in Xiayi county, Shangqiu city, Henan province. [Photo/IC]



















Jia Weijia, the owner of a garden, makes a strawberry bouquet in Xiayi county, Shangqiu city, Henan province. [Photo/IC]

Have you ever imagined a special bouquet made from delicious fresh strawberries? Thanks to this creative idea, the strawberry bouquet, unveiled by Jia Weijia, the owner of a garden in Xiayi county, Shangqiu city, Henan province, sold well during this year's New Yew holiday.










A strawberry bouquets is shown in Xiayi county, Shangqiu city, Henan province. [Photo/IC]










A woman holds strawberry bouquets in Xiayi county, Shangqiu city, Henan province. [Photo/IC]

The garden has attracted a growing number of visitors, and some young people have ordered this fabulous healthy gift in advance to add to the holiday cheer.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students and teachers are evacuated to a safe area after a 5.3-magnitude earthquake jolted Gongxian County, Yibin City in Southwest China's Sichuan Province at 8:48 a.m., Jan. 3, 2019. No casualties have been reported but some houses were damaged, Xinhua reported. (Photo: China News Service/Chang Ting)



Rescuers prepare to head for the earthquake-hit Gongxian County of Yibin City in southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 3, 2019. A 5.3-magnitude earthquake jolted Gongxian County early Thursday. (Xinhua)



Rescuers work at the earthquake-hit Yangjia Village of Yuhe Township in Gongxian County, Yibin City in southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 3, 2019. A 5.3-magnitude earthquake jolted Gongxian County early Thursday. (Xinhua)



A damaged house is seen at the earthquake-hit Yangjia Village of Yuhe Township in Gongxian County, Yibin City in southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 3, 2019. A 5.3-magnitude earthquake jolted Gongxian County early Thursday. (Xinhua)






​
Contestants carve ice sculptures on the Zhongyang Street during a national college ice sculpture competition in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 2, 2019. (Xinhua/Cao Jiyang)

​


An ice sculpture is displayed on the Zhongyang Street during a national college ice sculpture competition in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 2, 2019. (Xinhua/Cao Jiyang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A craftswoman checks copper artwork at a factory workshop in Jiande City, east China's Zhejiang Province, Jan. 2, 2019.



A craftswoman makes copper artwork at a factory workshop in Jiande City, east China's Zhejiang Province, Jan. 2, 2019.





A craftsman makes copper horse at a factory workshop in Jiande City, east China's Zhejiang Province, Jan. 2, 2019



Craftsmen make copper artwork at a factory workshop in Jiande City, east China's Zhejiang Province, Jan. 2, 2019.

A traditional sanitary ware production company, Tong Shifu, meaning Copper Master, has converted itself into an enterprise that designs and makes copper artwork in collaboration with museum, cartoon firm and artist's studio. With the annual output reaching 500 million yuan (about 72.9 million U.S. dollars), the company has succeeded in industrial transformation. (Xinhua/Weng Xinyang)

Taiwan

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Dong ethnic group’s New Year falls in late December, the eleventh lunar month, and is celebrated with a festival, during which the Dong people dress in exquisite embroidered costumes with silver ornaments and eat traditional food..[Photo by Wang Bingzhen for chinadaily.com.cn]



People dressed in festival costume and played lusheng reed pipes, singing and dancing in a courtyard.[Photo by Wang Bingzhen for chinadaily.com.cn]



A woman preparing the sticky rice snack baba.[Photo by Wang Bingzhen for chinadaily.com.cn]



The Dong ethnic group celebrating their New Year last week in Rongjiang county, southwest China’s Guizhou province.[Photo by Wang Bingzhen for chinadaily.com.cn]




















A doctor shows a pill-sized robot that gathered more than 80 patents at a hospital in Wuhan, China's Hubei province, Jan 3, 2019. 










A gastroscopy robot capsule displayed at a hospital in Wuhan, China's Hubei province, Jan 3, 2019. [Photo/IC]

The robot named gastroscope capsule is developed by Chinese tech firm Ankon. The company said the gastroscopy robot capsule can perform 360-degree examinations of the digestive tract in patient's stomach without pain, invasive, anesthetic, blind ends and cross-infection. [Photo/IC]










A doctor feeds a patient a gastroscopy robot capsule at a hospital in Wuhan, China's Hubei province, Jan 3, 2019. [Photo/IC]










A doctor monitors a screen showing a patient's stomach after the patient swallowed a pill-sized robot in Wuhan, China's Hubei province, Jan 3, 2019. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photo provided by the China National Space Administration on Jan. 3, 2019 shows Yutu-2, China's lunar rover, leaving a trace after touching the surface of the far side of the moon. China's lunar rover, Yutu-2, or Jade Rabbit-2, left the first ever "footprint" from a human spacecraft on the far side of the moon late at night on Thursday, after it separated from the lander smoothly.

The process was recorded by the camera on the lander and the images were sent back to the Earth via the relay satellite "Queqiao", the China National Space Administration (CNSA) announced. Launched on Dec. 8, 2018, China's Chang'e-4 lunar probe, comprising a lander and a rover, landed on the far side of the moon on Thursday morning. (Xinhua)





A visitor enjoys hot spring in Yangbajain Town of Damxung County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Jan. 3, 2019. The first Yangbajain hot spring tourism season opened here on Thursday. (Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)



A canoeing performance is staged at a hot spring of Yangbajain Town in Damxung County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Jan. 3, 2019. The first Yangbajain hot spring tourism season opened here on Thursday. (Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)



Visitors experience hot spring barbecue in Yangbajain Town of Damxung County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Jan. 3, 2019. The first Yangbajain hot spring tourism season opened here on Thursday. (Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)



Photo taken on Jan. 3, 2019 shows a hot spring in Yangbajain Town of Damxung County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. The first Yangbajain hot spring tourism season opened here on Thursday. (Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)



Photo taken on Jan. 3, 2019 shows a hot spring and a snow mountain in Yangbajain Town of Damxung County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. The first Yangbajain hot spring tourism season opened here on Thursday. (Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People visit the Ice-Snow World in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 3, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)












Beijing

6 Days 5 Nights Beijing Muslim Tour by AMI Travel, on Flickr

6 Days 5 Nights Beijing Muslim Tour by AMI Travel, on Flickr

Lamborghini a Beijing 2014: la Huracan LP6104 e la Aventador Nazionale 0100 Motori Orologi by Edy Yunus, on Flickr

Capital Airport by Shirley Lo, on Flickr

Untitled by keso s, on Flickr

IMG_9027 by Hang Lu, on Flickr

IMG_8458 by Hang Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A five-year-old child wearing the cochlear implant sings during a musical concert in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 4, 2019. A special concert was held here on Friday to call for more attention to children with hearing impairment. (Xinhua/Li Xin)



A hostess (R) interacts with a five-year-old child wearing the cochlear implant during a musical concert in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 4, 2019.

 

A hearing-impaired child sings during a musical concert in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 4, 2019.



A child (L) performs with a violinist during a musical concert in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 4, 2019.



A hearing-impaired child plays Chinese zither during a musical concert in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 4, 2019. (all photos by...Xinhua/Li Xin)



GUIYANG

Guiyang : Hongfu temple #5 by ۞ Frans Devriese, on Flickr

Guiyang by ilya, on Flickr

Guiyang faces by ilya, on Flickr

Guiyang by ilya, on Flickr

Guiyang faces by ilya, on Flickr

YINTANG village - DONG PEOPLE by Rita Willaert, on Flickr

Untitled by memos to the future, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Citizens presents special zodiac stamps for the lunar year of the Pig in Huangshan city, East China's Anhui province, Jan 5, 2019.



Citizens purchase special zodiac stamps for the lunar year of the Pig in Yinchuan, capital of Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, Jan 5, 2019. 



China Post on Saturday issued a set of special zodiac stamps in honor of 2019 Chinese Lunar New Year, or the Year of the Pig. The Year of the Pig starts from Feb 5, 2019. [...all...Photos/Xinhua]



A staff member presents a set of special zodiac stamps for the lunar year of the Pig in Beijing, capital of China, Jan 5, 2019. 








Visitors view Han Meilin's Chinese Zodiac Art Exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 5, 2019. 



The Horse, the seventh in the 12-year cycle of Chinese zodiac sign, is displayed during Han Meilin's Chinese Zodiac Art Exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 5, 2019. The Chinese Zodiac Art Exhibition, displaying the fine arts of Chinese artist Han Meilin, kicked off in the Palace Museum on Saturday and will last until Feb. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Li He)



Chinese artist Han Meilin is seen with his art work during his Chinese Zodiac Art Exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 5, 2019.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Villagers drink wine to wish for good luck during a get-together in Rongshui, Liuzhou City of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 5, 2019. Local Miao people celebrated their traditional New Year in various ways. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)



Villagers get together outdoor in Rongshui, Liuzhou City of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)



Girls of Miao ethnic group dance in Rongshui, Liuzhou City of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 5, 2019. Local Miao people celebrated their traditional New Year in various ways. (Xinhua/Long Tao)



People of Miao ethnic group play Lusheng in Rongshui, Liuzhou City of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 5, 2019.



Children pay a New Year visit to an elder's home in Rongshui, Liuzhou City of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)







A herdsman drives horses on the snow-covered grassland in Hexigten Banner of Chifeng City, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Jan. 6, 2019. Inner Mongolia greets a peak tourism season in winter recently. (Xinhua/Yu Dongsheng)



Photo taken on Jan. 4, 2019 shows an ice sculpture work at sunset during an international ice sculpture competition in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province. The competition concluded on Friday. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)





Penguins of Harbin Polarland play outside in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Dec. 24, 2018. (Xinhua/Cao Jiyang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Visitors pose for photos at a major exhibition to commemorate the 40th anniversary of China's reform and opening-up at the National Museum of China in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 5, 2019. Over 2.4 million person-times of visitors have viewed the exhibition since its opening. (Xinhua/Pan Xu)







Visitors view a major exhibition to commemorate the 40th anniversary of China's reform and opening-up at the National Museum of China in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 5, 2019. Over 2.4 million person-times of visitors have viewed the exhibition since its opening. (Xinhua/Pan Xu)





A woman makes bian embroidery in Kaifeng, central China's Henan Province, Dec. 20, 2018. (Xinhua/Li An)



Photo taken on Jan. 3, 2019 shows the frozen waterfall in Wangtiane scenic spot in Changbai County, northeast China's Jilin Province. (Xinhua/Xu Chang)



Giant panda "Ya Shuang" enjoys itself at the Wild World Jinan in Jinan, capital of east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 6, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Kai)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More on Tesla from Shanghai!





The Tesla Shanghai Gigafactory groundbreaking ceremony in Shanghai, Jan. 7, 2019. Tesla plans to begin making its Model 3 electric vehicles (EV) by year-end, a first step in localizing production in the world’s largest auto market. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Hengwei)



Tesla CEO Elon Musk (L) and Shanghai's Mayor Ying Yong (R) attend the Tesla Shanghai Gigafactory groundbreaking ceremony in Shanghai, Jan. 7, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Hengwei)





Visitors look at a Tesla Model 3 cars in Shanghai, Jan. 7, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Hengwei)





Tesla CEO Elon Musk speaks at the groundbreaking ceremony of Tesla Shanghai Gigafactory in Shanghai, east China, Jan. 7, 2019. 



U.S. electric carmaker Tesla Inc. on Monday broke ground on its Shanghai factory, becoming the first to benefit from a new policy allowing foreign carmakers to set up wholly-owned subsidiaries in China. 



Aerial photo taken on Jan. 3, 2018 shows a tract of land for Tesla Shanghai Gigafactory in Lingang Area in Shanghai, east China

The new plant, Tesla's first outside the United States, is located in Lingang Area, a high-end manufacturing park in the southeast harbor of Shanghai. 



A Tesla Model 3 is displayed at the groundbreaking ceremony of Tesla Shanghai Gigafactory in Shanghai, east China, Jan. 7, 2019.

It is designed with an annual capacity of 500,000 electric cars. Tesla signed the agreement with the Shanghai municipal government in July 2018 to build the factory. In October, the company was approved to use an 864,885-square-meter tract of land in Lingang for its Shanghai plant. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Female students practices Peking Opera skills at an elementary school in Nantong, Jiangsu province, on Saturday. Her school has introduced Peking Opera classes taught by professional performers to its curriculum, helping students to develop an early interest in the traditional art. [Photo by XU JINBAI/FOR CHINA DAILY]





Students practice Peking Opera skills at an elementary school in Nantong, Jiangsu province, on Jan 5, 2019. [Photo by XU JINBAI/chinadaily.com.cn]






Students from the Chunhui Chinese School perform a classic Chinese dance during a New Year celebration organized by Greater Philadelphia Chinese School of Union (GPCSU) in Philadelphia, the United States, on Jan. 6, 2019. 





Students from the Great Wall Chinese School perform "Red Lantern," a folk dance of Chinese ethnic Han, during a New Year celebration organized by Greater Philadelphia Chinese School of Union (GPCSU) in Philadelphia, the United States, on Jan. 6, 2019.





Students from the Great Wall Chinese School perform a Chinese folk dance during a New Year celebration organized by Greater Philadelphia Chinese School of Union (GPCSU) in Philadelphia, the United States, on Jan. 6, 2019.

More than 100 young Chinese Americans have charmed fans of traditional Chinese folk dances and costumes in a grand New Year celebration performance. (all photos by Xinhua/Wang Ying)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

he world's largest ice and snow sculpture festival opens in Harbin, Heilongjiang province, on Jan 5, 2019. [Photo/VCG]

HARBIN -- Northeast China's "ice city" Harbin Saturday kicked off its 35th international ice and snow festival with a range of snow sports and fun activities.










A tourist plays at the Harbin International Snow Sculpture Art Expo at Harbin Sun Island park on Jan 5, 2019 in Harbin, Heilongjiang province. [Photo/VCG]

Organizers said the month-long festival features nearly 100 activities including winter swimming and family ice sculpture competitions, as well as 2019 snowmen erected in an area of 10 hectares on the city's frozen river.










Tourists visit the Harbin International Snow Sculpture Art Expo at Harbin Sun Island park on Jan 5, 2019 in Harbin, Heilongjiang province. [Photo/VCG]

This year's ice and snow festival is the first since the opening of a new terminal at the Harbin Taiping International Airport in April 2018, which is expected to draw in more tourists during the winter season.










Tourists visit the Harbin International Snow Sculpture Art Expo at Harbin Sun Island park on Jan 5, 2019 in Harbin, Heilongjiang province. [Photo/VCG] 



Visitors pose on a stairway made of ice at the festival park on Saturday. [Photo by Liu Yang/For China Daily]

The annual ice and snow festival has become a name card of Harbin, capital city of Heilongjiang Province, and a major contributor to its booming winter tourism.



Visitors stand in front of a giant print of a painting of the Forbidden City as they tour an exhibition of relics related to Lunar New Year at the Palace Museum in Beijing on Monday. [Photo by JIANG DONG/CHINA DAILY]



















Giant print of a paintings of the Forbidden City is seen at an exhibition of relics related to Lunar New Year at the Palace Museum in Beijing on Jan 7, 2019. [Photo/VCG]










Visitors stand in front of a giant print of a painting of the Forbidden City as they tour an exhibition of relics related to Lunar New Year at the Palace Museum in Beijing on Jan 7, 2019. [Photo/VCG]










Visitors tour an exhibition of relics related to Lunar New Year at the Palace Museum in Beijing on Jan 7, 2019. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A rescue boat puts out fire that occurred on an oil tanker off Hong Kong's Lamma Island, Jan. 8, 2019. One person was killed, seven injured and two missing as an oil tanker exploded and caught fire Tuesday. The accident occurred at around 11:29 a.m. local time (0329 GMT) when crew members on the 140-meter-long oil tanker were trying to connect pipes with an oil barge to refuel the ship south off Lamma Island, said Yiu Men Yeung, division commander for marine and diving of Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) government's Fire Services Department (FSD). (Xinhua)

There were 25 crew members on the oil tanker and four workers on the barge.

Among the oil tanker crew members, one man was found dead at the scene, 22 were rescued from the sea, while two remained missing, according to Wong Wai Hong, deputy district commander of the Marine Port District of the Hong Kong Police Force.

A total of seven people were injured in the accident, including one worker on the barge. Among the injured crew members, one was seriously burned.

The fire, upgraded to No. 3 alarm at 1:33 p.m. local time (0533 GMT), was largely put out at around 4:30 p.m. local time (0830 GMT).

The FSD and the police deployed several vessels, 20 fire engines, 14 ambulances, four fire boat monitors and a total of 140 emergency crews to fight the blaze and rescue the victims.

The Government Flying Service (GFS) also deployed three helicopters with a total of 13 crew members to the scene to search for the missing.

Pictures released by the GFS showed a huge hole on the deck of the burning ship.

Danny Kwok, owner of a speedboat leasing business on the island, told Xinhua after returning from near the scene that the ship was tilted and the sea area around had been blockaded.



The oil tanker, registered in Vietnam, was on its way from China's Dongguan to Thailand when it stopped in waters of the HKSAR for refuelling.





Rescuers and media workers are seen outside the Marine Police Aberdeen Base in Hong Kong, south China, Jan. 8, 2019. 

All the crew members are Vietnamese. The Hong Kong police has informed the Consulate General of Vietnam in Hong Kong of the incident.

The HKSAR government's Marine Department said its oil spill control vessel has been deployed to the scene on standby, but no spill was spotted since the tanker was not carrying oil cargo when the accident happened.





Zhu Yue explains the design of the pilot's cabin of his "plane" in Kaiyuan, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Jan. 8, 2019.



Zhu has an interest in plane since childhood. He began to build a full-size plane model of the Airbus 320 with his team members in 2017. 



Zhu Yue builds his "plane" in Kaiyuan, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Jan. 8, 2019.

Now Zhu is about to finish the building of the model. He plans to make it an experiencing attraction combining themed restaurant, wedding photography studio and flight simulating program. 



Zhu Yue poses with his "plane" in Kaiyuan, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Jan. 8, 2019.



Zhu Yue disembarks from his "plane" in Kaiyuan, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Jan. 8, 2019. (...all photos..Xinhua/Yao Jianfeng)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China Railway Chengdu Group Co train attendants receive etiquette training in southwest China's Chongqing, Jan. 8, 2019. 







Employees of China Railway Chengdu Group Co., Ltd. are busy preparing for the country's annual Spring Festival travel rush, which is expected to last from Jan. 21 to March 1 in 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)





A child takes a bite of "Nang", a kind of crusty flatbread, after experiencing "Nang" making in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Jan. 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Fei)



Children eat "Nang", a kind of crusty flatbread, after experiencing "Nang" making in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Jan. 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Fei)







Children experience the making of "Nang", a kind of crusty flatbread, in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Jan. 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Fei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Women of the Li ethnic group pick tea leaves at a plantation at the foot of Wuzhi Mountain in Shuiman Township, South China's Hainan Province, Jan. 8, 2019.







Farmers began picking new season tea leaves, "early spring tea", in the areas around the island province's highest mountain. (Photo: China News Service/Luo Yunfei)





Meizhou 梅州


3-day trip to Meizhou 梅州三天行 by Kai Yan, Joseph Wong, on Flickr

3-day trip to Meizhou 梅州三天行 by Kai Yan, Joseph Wong, on Flickr

3-day trip to Meizhou 梅州三天行 by Kai Yan, Joseph Wong, on Flickr

3-day trip to Meizhou 梅州三天行 by Kai Yan, Joseph Wong, on Flickr

3-day trip to Meizhou 梅州三天行 by Kai Yan, Joseph Wong, on Flickr

3-day trip to Meizhou 梅州三天行 by Kai Yan, Joseph Wong, on Flickr

3-day trip to Meizhou 梅州三天行 by Kai Yan, Joseph Wong, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Xi Jinping, general secretary of the Central Committee of the Communist Party of China and Chinese president, holds a welcoming ceremony for Kim Jong Un, chairman of the Workers' Party of Korea and chairman of the State Affairs Commission of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea, before their talks at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 8, 2019. Xi Jinping on Tuesday held talks with Kim Jong Un, who arrived in Beijing on the same day for a visit to China. (Xinhua/Li Xueren)



Xi Jinping (2nd R), general secretary of the Central Committee of the Communist Party of China and Chinese president, and his wife Peng Liyuan (1st R) pose for photos with Kim Jong Un (2nd L), chairman of the Workers' Party of Korea and chairman of the State Affairs Commission of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea, and his wife Ri Sol Ju at Beijing Hotel in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 9, 2019. 

 

Xi Jinping, general secretary of the Central Committee of the Communist Party of China and Chinese president, holds a welcoming ceremony for Kim Jong Un, chairman of the Workers' Party of Korea and chairman of the State Affairs Commission of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea, before their talks at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 8, 2019. 



Xi Jinping, general secretary of the Central Committee of the Communist Party of China and Chinese president, holds talks with Kim Jong Un, chairman of the Workers' Party of Korea and chairman of the State Affairs Commission of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea, in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 8, 2019.





Hu Zhisheng and his student Sun Xiaofeng walk to school in Yantai Village of Lianhua Township in Tieling City, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Jan. 8, 2019. 



Hu Zhisheng helps his student Sun Xiaofeng to tie the red scarf in Yantai Village of Lianhua Township in Tieling City, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Jan. 8, 2019. Located in a remote mountain village, most students of Yantai school had transferred to other places outside the mountain. Sun Xiaofeng, a third grade student(???), became the only student of the school in September last year taught by Hu Zhisheng, the only one faculty of Yantai primary school. (Xinhua/Yao Jianfeng)



Hu Zhisheng makes a fire at Yantai primary school in Yantai Village of Lianhua Township in Tieling City, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Jan. 8, 2019. 





Hu Zhisheng tutors his student Sun Xiaofeng at Yantai primary school in Yantai Village of Lianhua Township in Tieling City, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Jan. 8, 2019.



Sun Xiaofeng answers exercises at Yantai primary school in Yantai Village of Lianhua Township in Tieling City, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Jan. 8, 2019.



Hu Zhisheng and his student Sun Xiaofeng are seen at Yantai primary school in Yantai Village of Lianhua Township in Tieling City, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Jan. 7, 2019.



Hu Zhisheng fetches well water for drinking at Yantai primary school in Yantai Village of Lianhua Township in Tieling City, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Jan. 7, 2019.



Sun Xiaofeng smiles after school at Yantai school in Yantai Village of Lianhua Township in Tieling City, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Jan. 7, 2019. 



Hu Zhisheng and his student Sun Xiaofeng walk on the road after school in Yantai Village of Lianhua Township in Tieling City, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Jan. 7, 2019.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

taiwan by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr

taiwan by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr

taiwan by HKMAA, on Flickr

TAIWAN, Taipei by Suriaa, on Flickr

. by Data, on Flickr

Keelung, Taiwan by Mark Hooper, on Flickr

IMG_5635.jpg by Jason Kruse, on Flickr

HK

Hong Kong streets by Michelle Paluski, on Flickr

Unique hand, Kowloon HK by EricFoo, on Flickr

R0100140 by record.day and...life, on Flickr

R0101325e by record.day and...life, on Flickr

HK！ by lu lu, on Flickr

Untitled by Elena Pazukhina, on Flickr

Untitled by Molly, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China sends Zhongxing-2D satellite into space on a Long March-3B carrier rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province at 1:11 a.m., Jan. 11, 2019. 





The satellite has entered the preset orbit. (Photos: China News Service/Liang Keyan)





Visitors view a car of Volvo at Haikou New Energy Vehicle Exhibition in Haikou, south China's Hainan Province, Jan. 10, 2019. A total of 197 new energy vehicles were displayed at the exhibition. (Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)



Visitors view the concept car EVE from Chinese electric automaker Nio at Haikou New Energy Vehicle Exhibition in Haikou, south China's Hainan Province, Jan. 10, 2019.



Visitors view a car from Chinese electric automaker Nio at Haikou New Energy Vehicle Exhibition in Haikou, south China's Hainan Province, Jan. 10, 2019.



Visitors view a car from Chinese electric automaker Qiantu at Haikou New Energy Vehicle Exhibition in Haikou, south China's Hainan Province, Jan. 10, 2019.



Visitors view the chassis of a car displayed at Haikou New Energy Vehicle Exhibition in Haikou, south China's Hainan Province, Jan. 10, 2019.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A craftswoman makes a silver earring in Danzhai County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 10, 2019. 



A craftsman displays a silver accessory in Kaili City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 10, 2019.



Silver handicraft artisans glaze silver bowls in Danzhai County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 10, 2019.



A customer chooses silver accessories in Kaili City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 10, 2019. 



A baby wearing a silver headwear is seen at a silver handicraft studio in Kaili City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 10, 2019.

People are busy making silver handicraft for the upcoming Spring Festival, which starts from the first day of the first month of the Chinese lunar calendar, or Feb. 5 this year. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaohai)







A stamp collector in Zaozhuang, Shandong Province holds a set of special edition stamps named "Pay a New Year call" on Thursday, January 10, 2019. China Post issued the set of stamps, including one by the artist Wu Guanying, on Thursday for the upcoming Chinese Lunar New Year. [Photo: VCG]



Chinese-built dredging vessel Tian Kun Hao is seen sailing on the sea on Jan. 8, 2019. Tian Kun Hao, a Chinese-built dredging vessel, which is the largest of its kind in Asia, returned to the shipyard Wednesday after completing its sea trial of nearly three months.





Chinese-built dredging vessel Tian Kun Hao conducts dredging work on Oct. 19, 2018.

The 140-meter-long, 27.8-meter-wide vessel can dig as deep as 35 meters under the sea floor and dredge 6,000 cubic meters per hour, according to its investor, Tianjin Dredging Co., a subsidiary of China Communication Construction Co. (all photos by...Xinhua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tianjin

Tianjin Ancient Culture Street by David Zhao, on Flickr

Tianjin, ChangBaiShan, China by ericcyj, on Flickr

Tianjin, ChangBaiShan, China by ericcyj, on Flickr

Tianjin, ChangBaiShan, China by ericcyj, on Flickr

Tianjin, ChangBaiShan, China by ericcyj, on Flickr

Tianjin, ChangBaiShan, China by ericcyj, on Flickr

Suzhou

Suzhou by J.L. Mm, on Flickr

Suzhou by J.L. Mm, on Flickr

Suzhou - Canales by J.L. Mm, on Flickr

Suzhou by J.L. Mm, on Flickr

Suzhou - Canales by J.L. Mm, on Flickr

Suzhou by J.L. Mm, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Passengers prepare to board the train K4051 to Nantong City in east China's Jiangsu Province, at the Beijing Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 21, 2019, the first day of the 2019 Spring Festival travel rush. 





Passengers on the train K4051 to Nantong City in east China's Jiangsu Province wait for departure at the Beijing Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 21, 2019, the first day of the 2019 Spring Festival travel rush.

Hundreds of millions of Chinese return to their hometowns every year for the Lunar New Year, or Spring Festival, family reunions, thus forming the Spring Festival travel rush. 



Staff members examine the train K4051 to Nantong City in east China's Jiangsu Province, at the Beijing Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 21, 2019, the first day of the 2019 Spring Festival travel rush.

The Spring Festival, or the Year of the Pig in the Chinese lunar calendar, will begin on Feb. 5 this year. The 40-day 2019 Spring Festival travel rush started on Jan. 21, with 3 billion trips expected to be made. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)





A worker is to maintain high speed trains in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 20, 2019.



Photo taken on Jan. 20, 2019 shows high speed trains to be maintained in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province.



A worker checks high speed trains in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 20, 2019. 

Some 100 high speed trains were maintained here for the 2019 Spring Festival travel rush, known as Chunyun, which started Monday. The Spring Festival, or Chinese Lunar New Year, falls on Feb. 5 this year. (Xinhua/Xiong Qi)



Zhao Haizhou, a mechanic of bullet train, checks the trim panel of a train at a maintenance station in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, Jan. 21, 2019.



Zhao Haizhou, a mechanic of bullet train, checks the devices at a maintenance station in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, Jan. 21, 2019.

Zhao and his colleagues conduct a comprehensive safety check for over 20 bullet trains on Monday morning, the first day of Spring Festival travel rush, especially to ensure that trains could operate safely in low temperature in winter. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ice boating at Beijing Shichahai Ice Arena. [Photo/China Daily]



Children make a snowman at the Bird's Nest Happy Ice and Snow Season event. [Photo/China Daily]

As the 2022 Beijing Winter Olympics approaches, more winter sports enthusiasts are participating in ice activities in Beijing.



Ice hockey at Beijing Shichahai Ice Arena. [Photo/China Daily]

Winter sports such as ice hockey, skiing and figure skating are becoming increasingly popular among the general public.



Animal-shaped pushchairs are great fun for youngsters at Beijing Wukesong Huaxing Ice Arena. [Photo/China Daily]



The ice rink under the setting sun, Shichahai, Beijing. [Photo/China Daily]







Tourists enjoy themselves on the frozen Songhua River in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)



A child plays on the frozen Songhua River in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)



Tourists play banana boats on the frozen Songhua River in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)



Tourists play bumper cars on the frozen Songhua River in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)



A tourist plays with an ice slide in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A visitor appreciates floriculture works on a flower exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 20, 2019.





Over 160 floriculture works are presented during the exhibition held for the upcoming Spring Festival. (Xinhua/Li Xin)








A circular wall stacked with books at a new bookstore in Hohhot, North China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Jan. 20, 2019.





Customers take photos & read in the bookstore. The innovative wraparound shelving units have attracted the interest of many visitors. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Feng)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Xue Feng (R) and her family pose for photos at home in Xuzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 18, 2019. 



Xue Feng is a train conductor of the China Railway Shanghai Group Co., Ltd, whose husband is a policeman. Because of their jobs, they can't accompany their son zhuangzhuang all the time. Every time when Xue Feng has to leave home for work for a few days, she will write an excuse note to zhuangzhuang to express her regret. 



Xue Feng and her son zhuangzhuang look at the excuse notes at home in Xuzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 18, 2019.

Every time when zhuangzhuang receives an excuse note from his mother, he will put it in his "treasure box" . 



Zhuangzhuang shows the excuse notes he has received from her mother in Xuzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 18, 2019.

Now he has received 21 excuse notes from his mother, and he knows he will keep on receiving them in the future. However, zhuangzhuang says he will not cry, because he has grown up. (Xinhua/Li Bo)



Xue Feng patrols on a train on Jan. 18, 2019. Xue Feng is a train conductor of the China Railway Shanghai Group Co., Ltd, 




Dongguan


Great People - China by Ricardson Williams, on Flickr

Street Photography by Ricardson Williams, on Flickr

Rainy Day series..... by Ricardson Williams, on Flickr

street_20101223_208 by Ricardson Williams, on Flickr

street_20110315_1130 by Ricardson Williams, on Flickr

Street Photography by Ricardson Williams, on Flickr

And the winner is?........ by Kupasdur, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Performers present a fire stunt show at the Wulingyuan scenic area in Zhangjiajie City, Central China's Hunan Province, Jan. 21, 2019.





Zhangjiajie, a UNESCO World Heritage Site, is known for its forest parks and Wulingyuan is famous for its more than 3,000 sandstone pillars. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Huafeng)






Police dog Hao Ke starts its first service during the Spring Festival travel rush at a railway station in Nanning City, South China’s Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 21, 2019.

 



Police dog Hao Ke meet the public!





Police dog Hao Ke demonstrates his skills.

The police dog born on Nov. 27, 2015 has undergone 500 days of training that included searching for explosives. (Photo: China News Service/Jiang Xuelin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Female workers clean a train at a railway service station in Zhengzhou City, Central China's Henan Province. 



With an average age of 38 years, the workers in the cleaning unit are all female, with the exception of their male head. They are facing an increasing workload due to the Spring Festival travel rush, despite sub-zero temperatures. 



A Female worker operates the train washing computer.(Photos/IC)




​


A Long March-11 rocket carrying two satellites for multispectral imaging and two test satellites blasts off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, Jan. 21, 2019. China launched two satellites for multispectral imaging on a Long March-11 rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China at 1:42 pm on Monday. The satellites have successfully entered their preset orbit, according to the center. (Photo: China News Service/Lang Wenhai)



A child eats instant noodles on train No. K497 from Beijing to northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 20, 2019. 



Yang Xiaofei, a waitress, serves the passengers on train No. K4186 from Fuzhou in southeast China's Fujian Province to Guang'an in southwest China's Sichuan Province on Jan. 22, 2019. (Xinhua/Song Weiwei)



Wang Zhe, a chef, prepares dinner for passengers on train No. K497 from Beijing to northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 20, 2019.

Hundreds of millions of Chinese return to their hometowns every year for the Lunar New Year, or Spring Festival, family reunions, thus forming the Spring Festival travel rush. The 2019 travel rush started on Jan. 21, with 3 billion trips expected to be made. (Xinhua/Cai Yang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Macau


Ridiculous to The Surreal by Phot For The Day, on Flickr

street of Macau by Samuel Woo, on Flickr

street of Macau old town by Samuel Woo, on Flickr

colourful Rua da Ribeira do Patane in Macau by Samuel Woo, on Flickr

reposted from reddit: Macau, China [1910X1000] (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

Macau 威尼斯 by sioin iau, on Flickr


HK

Yau Ma Tei Fruit Market by tomosang, on Flickr

Yau Ma Tei Fruit Market by tomosang, on Flickr

Yau Ma Tei Fruit Market by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong West Kowloon Station "Sky Corridor" by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong West Kowloon Station "Sky Corridor" by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong West Kowloon Station "Sky Corridor" by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A tester monitors the driving of an autonomous driving electric bus in Jinan, capital of east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 22, 2019. An autonomous driving electric bus and an autonomous driving electric truck HOWO-T5G based on the 5G communication technology were tested here on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Wang Kai)



A passenger takes an autonomous driving electric bus in Jinan, capital of east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 22, 2019.



A laser radar probe is seen on an autonomous driving electric truck HOWO-T5G in Jinan, capital of east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 22, 2019. 

​
A high-definition probe is seen on an autonomous driving electric bus in Jinan, capital of east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 22 2019.[/font][/size]





Xinxin gestures as volunteer Gu Shengyuan (L) cheers during a rope skipping game in Wucun Village of Linyi City, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 16, 2019. 



Volunteer Gu Shengyan (1st L) plays rope skipping game with Nuonuo (2nd L) in Wucun Village of Linyi City, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 16, 2019.

 

Twin sisters Gu Shengyuan and Gu Shengyan are members of a voluntary service group helping orphaned and impoverished children living in mountainous areas in Linyi.



Xinxin (1st L) and Nuonuo (1st R) make dumplings with volunteers in Wucun Village of Linyi City, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 16, 2019. 

 

Volunteer Gu Shengyan (C) puts dumplings into boiling water with Xinxin (L) and Nuonuo in Wucun Village of Linyi City, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 16, 2019.

Established on April 19, 2018, the group with over 6,000 volunteers provides support for more than 3,500 orphaned and impoverished children. (Xinhua/Guo Xulei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Visitors view lanterns at Yuyuan Garden in Shanghai, east China, Jan. 21, 2019. 







A lantern fair kicked off here on Monday. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)




People view lighting beads during a lantern festival in Zigong, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 21, 2019. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)

​




People view lanterns during a lantern festival in Zigong, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 21, 2019. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Humans of hk by overgroun inc., on Flickr

大澳 Tai O, HK by Walton1012, on Flickr

HK$33 by David Lurie, on Flickr

HK in color by Fabio Mello, on Flickr

中環 Central District, HK by Walton1012, on Flickr

HK Tramways_31 by hans-johnson, on Flickr


Beijing

Qianmen quarter, Beijing, China by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Hou Hai, Beijing, China by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Hou Hai, Beijing, China by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Near Gulou (Drum Tower), Beijing, China by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Tan Zhe Si, Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Tan Zhe Si, Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Tan Zhe Si, Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mechanics walk along the dormitory car in Yingtan, east China's Jiangxi Province, Jan. 23, 2019. The department responsible for the maintenance of railway lines in east China's Jiangxi Province and southeast China's Fujian Province keeps busy during the Spring Festival travel rush. (Xinhua/Hu Chenhuan)



A staff member of railway maintenance station works in Yingtan, east China's Jiangxi Province, Jan. 22, 2019.



Mechanics have meals in the dormitory car in Yudu County, east China's Jiangxi Province, Jan. 23, 2019. 



Two mechanics overhaul a locomotive for railway maintenance in Yudu County, east China's Jiangxi Province, Jan. 23, 2019. 



A mechanic checks the rail quality after maintenance in Yudu County, east China's Jiangxi Province, Jan. 22, 2019. 







A citizen selects fish at a supermarket in Lianyun District of Lianyungang, east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 19, 2019. 



Customers buy vegetables at a supermarket in Lianyungang, east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan.10, 2019.



A woman sells children's clothes in a live broadcasting studio through the form of live webcasting in Zhili Town of Huzhou City, east China's Zhejiang Province.



Two employees talk about a network sales scheme at an e-commerce company in Yiwu, a city famous for selling small goods in east China's Zhejiang Province.



A couple pack potato products purchased by customers at Getian Village in Liancheng County, southeast China's Fujian Province


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A passenger puts his ticket in front of an intelligent robot for scanning to get the information of the ticket at Hohhot East Railway Station in Hohhot, capital of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Jan. 22, 2019. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)



A passenger interacts with an intelligent robot at Hohhot East Railway Station in Hohhot, capital of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Jan. 22, 2019. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)



Passengers check in by using self-service real-name identity checker at Hohhot East Railway Station in Hohhot, capital of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Jan. 22, 2019. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)





The first test flight files over the Beijing Daxing International Airport, Jan. 22, 2019. Beijing Daxing International Airport launched its first test flight on the west runway in Beijing on Tuesday. With a calibration aircraft landing smoothly on the runway, the first test flight task of Beijing's new airport was successfully completed. Meanwhile, the construction of Daxing International Airport is also about to enter the acceptance and handover phase. The airport is expected to open 30 September 2019.[Photo/VCG]





Wuhan

Wǔchāng Railway Station (武汉站), Wǔhàn (武汉) by David Baron, on Flickr

Han Street (汉街, Hàn jiē), Wǔchāng (武昌), Wǔhàn (武汉) by David Baron, on Flickr

Chǔ River (楚河, Chǔhé), Wǔhàn (武汉) by David Baron, on Flickr

Han Street (汉街, Hàn jiē), Wǔchāng (武昌), Wǔhàn (武汉) by David Baron, on Flickr

Han Street (汉街, Hàn jiē), Wǔchāng (武昌), Wǔhàn (武汉) by David Baron, on Flickr

Wǔchāng (武昌), Wǔhàn (武汉) by David Baron, on Flickr

IMG_20181215_115233 by 趙 子龍, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

It is the Year of the Pig!...Pigs appear in Shanghai!!



















Shanghai has been getting into the spirit of China's Year of the Pig, which starts early next month.

​
Now,several pigs appear in Shanghai for the upcoming Year of the Pig festivities.







Visitors play a game with water spray in Beiji Village, Mohe City of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 24, 2019. 







With the lowest temperature approaching minus 30 degrees celsius(-22F), visitors in Beiji Village experienced the game of "pouring water into ice" here. (Xinhua/Cai Yang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Medical workers participate in a firefighting drill at Beijing West Railway Station on Jan 25, 2019. The fire brigade held the emergency drill to beef up security for the Spring Festival travel rush. (Photo/VCG)







A firefighting drill is held at Beijing West Railway Station on Jan 25, 2019. The fire brigade held the emergency drill to beef up security for the Spring Festival travel rush. (Photo/VCG)



"Passengers" evacuate the Beijing Metro during the drill.(Photo/VCG)



Medical workers participate in a firefighting drill at Beijing West Railway Station on Jan 25, 2019. The fire brigade held the emergency drill to beef up security for the Spring Festival travel rush. (Photo/VCG)







A firefighting drill is held at Beijing West Railway Station on Jan 25, 2019. The fire brigade held the emergency drill to beef up security for the Spring Festival travel rush. (Photo/VCG)



"Passengers" evacuate the Beijing Metro during the drill.(Photo/VCG)







Zhang Shuai (R) of China and Samantha Stosur of Australia pose for photos after winning the women's doubles final match between Zhang Shuai (China)/Samantha Stosur (Australia) and Timea Babos (Hungary)/Kristina Mladenovic (France) at 2019 Australian Open in Melbourne, Australia, Jan. 25, 2019. Zhang Shuai/Samantha Stosur won 2-0 to claim the title. (Xinhua/Bai Xuefei)



Zhang Shuai (R)/Samantha Stosur kiss the trophy after winning the women's doubles final match between Zhang Shuai (China)/Samantha Stosur (Australia) and Timea Babos (Hungary)/Kristina Mladenovic (France) at 2019 Australian Open in Melbourne, Australia, Jan. 25, 2019. (Xinhua/Bai Xuefei)



Zhang Shuai reacts after winning the women's doubles final match between Zhang Shuai (China)/Samantha Stosur (Australia) and Timea Babos (Hungary)/Kristina Mladenovic (France) at 2019 Australian Open in Melbourne, Australia, Jan. 25, 2019. Zhang Shuai/Samantha Stosur won 2-0 to claim the title. (Xinhua/Bai Xuefei)



Liu Yiming (R) of China vies with Sardar Azmoun of Iran during the 2019 AFC Asian Cup quarterfinal match between China and Iran in Abu Dhabi, the United Arab Emirates, on Jan. 24, 2019. (Xinhua/Wu Huiwo)



China's Zheng Zhi greets spectators after the 2019 AFC Asian Cup quarterfinal match between China and Iran in Abu Dhabi, the United Arab Emirates, Jan. 24, 2019. Iran won 3-0 to progress through to the semifinals. (Xinhua/Cao Can)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nanjing


Fall color by Ghuang2018, on Flickr

20181129_南京_28_夫子廟 by Tony Chen, on Flickr

20181129_南京_30_夫子廟 by Tony Chen, on Flickr

20181129_南京_13_夫子廟 by Tony Chen, on Flickr

20181129_南京_11_夫子廟 by Tony Chen, on Flickr

20181129_南京_04_夫子廟 by Tony Chen, on Flickr

20181117-_DSC0213 by chinafreehacker, on Flickr




HK

"who is shooting who?" (July 2005) by hugo poon, on Flickr

"失意 (dejection) . escape" (December 2005) by hugo poon, on Flickr

"萬人迷 everyone's excited!" (August 2005) by hugo poon, on Flickr

"time to go home" (August 2005) by hugo poon, on Flickr

"time to go home" (July 2005) by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A woman waits to board a train at a railway station in Beijing. (Photo/IC)

The Spring Festival travel rush started on Jan. 21, unleashing China's largest seasonal migration as families reunite for their most important traditional holiday. From Jan. 21 to March 1, nearly three billion trips will be made on China's transport system as people set off for family gatherings or tours. These photos captured some moments in the lives of travelers across China.



Liu Rongchun and his wife, migrant workers in Fujian Province, take a rest while riding a motorcycle back to their hometown of Shangrao in Jiangxi Province. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Dongming)



A student couple hugs each other at a railway station in Chongqing. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Chao)



Passengers board a high-speed train at a railway station in Beijing, Jan. 21, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Guanguan)



A passenger rushes to board a train at a railway station in Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Wen)






He Xueqiang carries his bride on his back to board a high-speed train at a railway station in Guangnan County, Yunnan Province. (Photo/IC)



A boy onboard a train to Ningbo City in Zhejiang Province at a railway station in Kunming City, Yunnan Province. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Ranyang)



A couple kisses goodbye at Longdongbao International Airport in Guiyang City, Guizhou Province. (Photo: China News Service/Qu Honglun)



Two children play at a railway station in Chengdu City, Sichuan Province. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Lang)



A mother takes a picture of her daughter at a railway station in Shanghai. (Photo/VCG)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

​
Pupils practice during a session of traditional Chinese opera training at Xiwang Primary School in Zigui County, central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 26, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Huifu)





A teacher corrects as pupils practice during a session of traditional Chinese opera training at Xiwang Primary School in Zigui County, central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 26, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Huifu)

​
A teacher demonstrates as pupils practice during a session of traditional Chinese opera training at Xiwang Primary School in Zigui County, central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 26, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Huifu)













Wei Ye poses with swimwear she sells through her store on Taobao. [Photo/IC]










Wei Ye checks the swimwear she has in stock. [Photo/IC]

A deaf woman who couldn't find job after she graduated college has been able to pay for a cochlear implant using the profits from a successfully swimwear store she set up on Alibaba's e-commerce platform Taobao.










Wei Ye takes photos of swimwear. [Photo/IC]










Wei Ye from the city of Huludao in Northeast China's Liaoning province lost her hearing in 2007 when she was in college. She became depressed after being knocked back from jobs because of her hearing loss. Her family was able to provide her with a hearing aid, but it wasn't effective.

Inspired by what was then the relatively new trend for individuals to set up their own small stores online, Wei Ye started her own business with nothing but a secondhand laptop and 3,000 yuan ($442) in savings. Her city is the largest manufacturer of swimwear in China, so that's what she chose to sell, with a focus on vintage and Nordic styling.










Wei Ye poses for photos with her employees on Dec 31, 2018. [Photo/IC]

After five years in business, she has more than one million followers and has been able to save enough money to pay for her 320,000 yuan cochlear implant. Wei said she hopes everyone with a disability can be optimistic and share in her belief that, as long as you work hard, you can live a good life.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

new chinese technology turns deserts into land with crops








































https://www.motherjones.com/environment/2017/08/china-plants-billions-of-trees-in-the-desert/









Members of the PLA troops stationed in Hong Kong play games with children at Ka Fuk Baptist Church Pre-School to celebrate the upcoming Spring Festival, China's Lunar New Year, in Hong Kong, Jan. 24, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Wei)



Members of the PLA troops stationed in Hong Kong perform for children at Ka Fuk Baptist Church Pre-School to celebrate the upcoming Spring Festival, China's Lunar New Year, in Hong Kong, Jan. 24, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Wei)



Members of the PLA troops stationed in Hong Kong take photos with children at Ka Fuk Baptist Church Pre-School to celebrate the upcoming Spring Festival, China's Lunar New Year, in Hong Kong, Jan. 24, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Wei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A child looks at Spring Festival decoration at a market in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, Jan. 26, 2019. Red decorations are arranged across China to greet the upcoming lunar New Year which will fall on Feb. 5 this year. (Xinhua/Liu Qinli)



Citizens select Spring Festival goods at a market in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, Jan. 26, 2019. Red decorations are arranged across China to greet the upcoming lunar New Year which will fall on Feb. 5 this year. (Xinhua/Liu Qinli)



A child paints to greet the upcoming Spring Festival in Yantai City, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 26, 2019. Red decorations are arranged across China to greet the upcoming lunar New Year which will fall on Feb. 5 this year. (Xinhua/Shen Jizhong)



Spring Festival decorations are seen at a shop in Lishui City, east China's Zhejiang Province, Jan. 25, 2019. Red decorations are arranged across China to greet the upcoming lunar New Year which will fall on Feb. 5 this year. (Xinhua/Lei Ning)



A woman selects the Spring Festival decorations at a market in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 26, 2019. The Spring Festival, or the Chinese Lunar New Year, falls on Feb. 5 this year. (Xinhua/Wang Haibin)






A villager serves dishes for a long-table banquet at Zhongcun Village of Yuyao, east China's Zhejiang Province, Jan. 26, 2019. 



A girl writes the Spring Festival couplets for tourists at Zhongcun Village of Yuyao, east China's Zhejiang Province, Jan. 26, 2019.



People enjoy a long-table banquet at Zhongcun Village of Yuyao, east China's Zhejiang Province, Jan. 26, 2019. 



People enjoy a long-table banquet at Zhongcun Village of Yuyao, east China's Zhejiang Province, Jan. 26, 2019. 



A villager prepares a long-table banquet at Zhongcun Village of Yuyao, east China's Zhejiang Province, Jan. 26, 2019.

Tourists took part in folk activities together with local villagers in celebration of the Spring Festival, or the Chinese Lunar New Year, which falls on Feb. 5 this year. (Xinhua/Zhang Hui)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People select lunar new year decorations at a street market in Longli County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 27, 2019. People across China are busy preparing for the upcoming Chinese Lunar New Year, which falls on Feb. 5 this year. (Xinhua/Long Yi)



People visit a food and culture street in Tangshan, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 26, 2019.(Xinhua/Liu Mancang)



People select lunar new year decorations at a street market in Lingshui Li Autonomous County, south China's Hainan Province, Jan. 26, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Shuting)



People select handicrafts on a food and culture street in Tangshan, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 26, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Mancang)



People select traditional snacks on a food and culture street in Tangshan, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 26, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Mancang)









The Ming Dynasty (1368-1644) city wall in Nanjing City, Jiangsu Province is decorated ahead of the Spring Festival, China's Lunar New Year, Jan. 27, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)





Colored dragon lanterns are installed on the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644) city wall ahead of the Spring Festival, China's Lunar New Year, in Nanjing City, Jiangsu Province, Jan. 27, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students from St. Paul's Co-educational College in Hong Kong perform in a flash mob at the Terminal 2 of Shuangliu International Airport in Chengdu City, Sichuan Province, Jan. 27, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Zhongjun)





Students from St. Paul's Co-educational College in Hong Kong orchestra performs during a flash mob at the Terminal 2 of Shuangliu International Airport in Chengdu City, Sichuan Province, Jan. 27, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Zhongjun)







A driver works on train No. 6245 which travels from Qiqihar to Gulian in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, early on Jan. 23, 2019.



A train conductor cleans the frost on train No. 6245 which travels from Qiqihar to Gulian in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, early on Jan. 23, 2019. 



Train conductors renew the plastic film to keep warm on train No. 6245 which travels from Qiqihar to Gulian in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 22, 2019.



Drivers work on train No. 6245 which travels from Qiqihar to Gulian in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, early on Jan. 23, 2019.



A train conductor gives signal to driver of train No. 6245 which travels from Qiqihar to Gulian in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 22, 2019. 

Train No. 6245 is one of China's most economical railway trains which are bound for remote destinations. During China's Spring Festival travel season, these "slow trains" offer passengers an alternative choice to go home at a cheap fare. (Xinhua/Cai Yang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinese boxer Xu Can competes with WBA featherweight champion Jesus Rojas from Puerto Rico during a match in Houston, the U.S., Jan. 26, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Zeng Jingning)



Fans cheer for Chinese boxer Xu Can in Houston, the U.S., Jan. 26, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Zeng Jingning)



Chinese boxer Xu Can, 24, poses for photo after winning the World Boxing Association (WBA) featherweight title in Houston, the U.S., Jan. 26, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Zeng Jingning)




trucks carrying wind turbine blades to mountaintop


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wang Xin helps a blind man touch branches in Dalian, Liaoning province, Jan 11, 2019. [Photo/IC]

Wang Xin, who graduated with a doctorate in psychology from a university in Japan, works at a guide dog training base in Dalian, Northeast China's Liaoning province.

As one of the principals for the base, Wang has worked 16 hours a day for nine years with monthly salary of only 3,500 yuan ($519).

Wang made the decision to be a drillmaster because of her mother's experience.










A guide dog kisses a girl at the base in Dalian, Liaoning province, Jan 11, 2019. [Photo/IC]

When Wang was 2 years old, she started to guide her visually impaired mother to walk. However, when Wang obtained a doctorate and returned to her hometown nine years ago, her mother could pick up her at the bus station with the help of a guide dog. Her mother was very excited at that time, Wang said.










Wang Xin feeds some guide dogs at the base in Dalian, Liaoning province, Jan 11, 2019. [Photo/IC]

The training work is very hard. Wang usually walks over 30,000 steps every day, and her work clothes have at least six tears and four patches on them. Because of her frequent exposure to the sun, her skin has also developed a serious allergy to ultraviolet rays.

The base serves as a public welfare organization that provides guide dogs to blind individuals for free. But a guide dog requires 200,000 yuan for training, which means the base cannot provide attractive salaries to employees, who may not necessarily stay in the job as long as Wang has.

Although, the local government has offered 60,000 yuan in subsidies for guide dogs, and some companies and people who care have donated money, the base still faces hardships.










Wang Xin checks a guide dog at the base in Dalian, Liaoning province, Jan 11, 2019. [Photo/IC]

Since its founding in 2006, the base provides 80 percent of the guide dogs to blind people in China. But, because the training success rate is only 40 percent and a dog needs training for one to one and a half years, the base cannot provide guide dogs in response to every request.










Wang Xin and some blind people with their guide dogs are seen at the base in Dalian, Liaoning province, Jan 11, 2019. [Photo/IC]

Once, the base refused a man who offered a large amount of money to buy a dog. Wang said the dogs are not a business, a position that the base has adhered to.

In order to solve the funding shortfall, the base now runs an online store on Taobao to sell dog pillows, photos and postcards.

The online store aims to help more people know about us, and accepting guide dogs does not just mean accepting the dog, but accepting blind people as well, Wang said.



Li Tieliang, 69, has his lunch before returning to work as an extra in a TV drama being shot in Beishanyun Village in Yushe County, North China’s Shanxi Province, Jan. 24, 2019.





Li Tieliang, 69, and other farmers work as extras in a TV drama being shot in Beishanyun Village in Yushe County, North China’s Shanxi Province, Jan. 24, 2019.



Li Tieliang's son works as extra in a TV drama being shot in Beishanyun Village in Yushe County, North China’s Shanxi Province, Jan. 24, 2019. 

The village has more than 30 well-preserved buildings from the Ming and Qing dynasties, making it a good location to shoot historical film and TV dramas. In recent years, many locals have migrated to other places, while some remaining farmers have found work as extras.



Li and his wife survive by farming, while their children work in other cities. Li now works part-time as an extra and earns about 100 yuan ($14) a day. (Photo: China News Service/Wu Junjie)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Passengers have photos taken at a photography studio in Jinan West Railway Station, Jan. 28, 2019.



Passengers display their photos taken at a photography studio in Jinan West Railway Station, Jan. 28, 2019. 

The 40-day 2019 Spring Festival travel rush started on Jan. 21, with 3 billion trips expected to be made. (Xinhua/Zhao Xiaoming)



A passenger takes selfies at a photography studio in Jinan West Railway Station, Jan. 28, 2019. 




Shanghai

Shanghai street by Paul Gandouly, on Flickr

Shanghai subway by Paul Gandouly, on Flickr

superchinese_edited by stefania stelluti, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Untitled by 混沌的云, on Flickr

Shanghai City by 陳 仰聖, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK


Hong Kong International Airport by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong: Floral workshop for elders with Helping Hand by Bloomberg Service, on Flickr

Hong Kong: Floral workshop for elders with Helping Hand by Bloomberg Service, on Flickr

Untitled by jbjelloid, on Flickr

Untitled by jbjelloid, on Flickr

Mountain climbing 101, Hong Kong by jbjelloid, on Flickr

Untitled by jbjelloid, on Flickr


Untitled by agbuggy~小蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~小蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~小蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~小蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~小蟲子, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Xie Xiaopeng, a railway policewoman, works on a high-speed train in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, Jan. 29, 2019.



Zhou Danlin, a railway policewoman,speaks with a high-speed train attendant in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, Jan. 29, 2019.

Railway policemen and policewomen in Hefei experienced their busiest time in a year during the Spring Festival travel rush.



Xie Xiaopeng (R) and Zhou Danlin (L), two railway policewomen, help a passenger get off a high-speed train in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, Jan. 29, 2019.





Xie Xiaopeng and Zhou Danlin, two railway police women, check their appearance in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, Jan. 29, 2019.

Policewomen Xie Xiaopeng and Zhou Danlin are responsible for some routine work, including patrol work and publicity work of safety knowledge on high-speed trains. (Xinhua/Liu Junxi)






Wang Rui, a bullet train driver, boards a bullet train for work at the maintenance station of Hefei South Railway Station in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Jan. 29, 2019. 







Wang Rui, a bullet train driver, works on a bullet train at the maintenance station of Hefei South Railway Station in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Jan. 29, 2019. 

Wang, having 20-year work experience, is responsible for shunting operation for bullet trains at the maintenance station of Hefei South Railway Station. Wang and his colleagues are called "snails", as the bullet trains are allowed to run at maximum 30 kilometers per hour for shunting operation, much slower than the trains under normal circumstances. 



Wang Rui, a bullet train driver, closes the door of a bullet train at the maintenance station of Hefei South Railway Station in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Jan. 29, 2019.

Wang and his colleagues received more than 40 shunting tasks per night due to the Spring Festival travel rush. (all photos..Xinhua/Liu Junxi)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pupils write calligraphy works with Chinese character "fu", meaning blessing, to passengers at a waiting room of Cangzhou West Railway Station in Cangzhou, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 29, 2019. In order to greet the coming Spring Festival, pupils in calligraphy group from Yuhong Elementary School joined this calligraphy activity here on Tuesday. (all photos...Xinhua/Fu Xinchun)





Pupils gives their own calligraphy work with Chinese character "fu", meaning blessing, to passengers at a waiting room of Cangzhou West Railway Station in Cangzhou, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 29, 2019. 







A migrant worker drives his wife home by motorcycle from Foshan in Guangdong province, Jan. 24, 2019.



Migrant workers leave from Zhaoqing, Guangdong for home.

The navigation service Gaode Map has released specially designed routes for motorcyclists during the Spring Festival travel rush this year. The map service includes information about 277 service stations in Guangdong, Sichuan, Anhui and Hunan provinces. The information is provided using high-tech measures including big data and the Internet of Things.



Migrant worker Liao Guole drives home for Spring Festival, Jan. 24, 2019. It takes Liao around 20 hours to make the journey from Guangdong to Jiangxi.



A migrant worker takes a rest at a service station in Zhaoqing, Guangdong province, Jan. 25, 2019.



A mother feeds her child some porridge during a break on their way home at a service station in Zhaoqing, Guangdong province, Jan. 25, 2019.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chongqing


A Night on the Yangtze by Roblawol, on Flickr

Impressions by World Economic Forum, on Flickr

190122 Kiki @Chongqing by Crush On JiaQi, on Flickr

Chongqing 1E7A7031 by futurekitsch, on Flickr

Chongqing 1E7A7031 by futurekitsch, on Flickr

Chongqing 1E7A6040 by futurekitsch, on Flickr

Chongqing 1E7A6040 by futurekitsch, on Flickr


Beijing


Ripple Partners With Chinese University for Blockchain Research Program by TheCryptoReport Team, on Flickr

iceschlitten0 by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

icejump by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

icepoodle02 by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

2584-0233 by Alessandro C, on Flickr

Museo Nacional de China by Ana M. Pastrana, on Flickr

Museo Nacional de China by Ana M. Pastrana, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photo taken with a mobile phone shows the night view of Shuangfeng Forest Farm in Mudanjiang City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 30, 2019. 



Photo on Jan. 31, 2019 shows the view of Shuangfeng Forest Farm in Mudanjiang City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province. 



Tourists take selfie at the snow-covered Shuangfeng Forest Farm in Mudanjiang City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 31, 2019.



A tourist experiences dog sledding at Shuangfeng Forest Farm in Mudanjiang City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 31, 2019.



A tourist takes a photograph at the snow-covered Shuangfeng Forest Farm in Mudanjiang City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 31, 2019. 

The Shuangfeng Forest Farm witnesses frequent snowfalls and is covered with snow for most of the year. The beautiful snow scenery here attracts many visitors from at home and abroad every year. (Xinhua/Yang Siqi)










Photos taken by mobile phone shows the night view of Shuangfeng Forest Farm in Mudanjiang City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 30, 2019. 



A tourist plays a "water to ice" game by splashing water into the cold air at Shuangfeng Forest Farm in Mudanjiang City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 31, 2019. 

The Shuangfeng Forest Farm witnesses frequent snowfalls and is covered with snow for most of the year. The beautiful snow scenery here attracts many visitors from at home and abroad every year. (Xinhua/Yang Siqi)



Photo on Jan. 31, 2019 shows the view of Shuangfeng Forest Farm in Mudanjiang City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Craftswoman Liang Ying creates papercutting works of cheongsam at her studio in Liaocheng, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 30, 2019. Liang Ying made 18 papercutting works of cheongsam to greet the upcoming Spring Festival, which falls on Feb. 5 this year. (Xinhua/Xu Wenhao)





Craftswoman Liang Ying (L) helps a cheongsam enthusiast put on her papercutting work of cheongsam at her studio in Liaocheng, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 30, 2019. 



Cheongsam enthusiasts display papercutting works of cheongsam made by craftswoman Liang Ying at her studio in Liaocheng, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 30, 2019.



Cheongsam enthusiasts arrange papercutting works of cheongsam made by craftswoman Liang Ying at her studio in Liaocheng, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 30, 2019














A passenger holds a stuffed toy of a character from British show Peppa Pig at a railway station in Beijing on Jan 21, 2019.



A group of children wait outside the Beijing Railway Station with cartoon-themed luggage on Jan 29, 2019. [Photo/VCG]










Two passengers show food taken from buckets at Luoyang Railway Station in Henan province on Jan 28, 2019. [Photo/VCG]










Two passengers carry a big bucket at Hangzhou Railway Station in Zhejiang province on Jan 29, 2019. [Photo/VCG]










A man carries a plastic bag amid the crowd at Hengyang Railway Station in Hunan province on Jan 30, 2019. 

Hundreds of millions of Chinese return to their hometowns for family reunions during the Spring Festival holiday. This year, the Spring Festival travel rush lasts from Jan 21 to March 1. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Zhang Yuqi conducts a ultrasound check on a bullet train at a maintenance center in Guiyang, capital of southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 30, 2019.



Zhang Yuqi makes a model of a bullet train maintenance center at his home in Guiyang, capital of southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 30, 2019.





As a model train hobbyist, 27-year-old Zhang Yuqi has made and collected more than a hundred "N" scale model trains. Zhang is also a bullet train mechanic responsible for checking bullet trains during the Spring Festival travel rush at a maintenance center in Guiyang of Guizhou Province. Despite heavy work load and work pressure, Zhang said he is dedicated to ensuring the safety of bullet trains. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)







The statue of the Goddess of the Hong Kong Film Awards Association is seen on the renovated Avenue of Stars in Hong Kong.



A statue of Bruce Lee is seen on the renovated Avenue of Stars in Hong Kong.



A view of the renovated Avenue of Stars in Hong Kong.



Handprints of stars are seen on the renovated Avenue of Stars in Hong Kong.



A statue of local diva Anita Mui Yim-fong on the renovated Avenue of Stars in Hong Kong.

The Avenue of Stars, which pays tribute to those who have helped make Hong Kong the "Hollywood of the East," will reopen on Jan. 31 after more than three years of renovations. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Wei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Performers dance during a gala held by Confucius Institute Bonn and China Institute of Minority Nationality Dance to celebrate the upcoming Spring Festival, or the Chinese Lunar New Year, in Bonn, Germany, on Jan. 31, 2019.(Xinhua/Lu Yang)



An artist performs acrobatics during a gala held by Confucius Institute Bonn and China Institute of Minority Nationality Dance to celebrate the upcoming Spring Festival, or the Chinese Lunar New Year, in Bonn, Germany, on Jan. 31, 2019. (Xinhua/Lu Yang)



A performer dances during a gala held by Confucius Institute Bonn and China Institute of Minority Nationality Dance to celebrate the upcoming Spring Festival, or the Chinese Lunar New Year, in Bonn, Germany, on Jan. 31, 2019. (Xinhua/Lu Yang)



Performers dance during a gala held by the Chinese Consulate-General in Istanbul to greet the upcoming Chinese Lunar New Year in Istanbul, Turkey, Jan. 31, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Suhui)



Chinese Ambassador to Britain Liu Xiaoming (1st, L) and Ian Blatchford (2nd L), director of the Science Museum Group, take part in celebrations of the Chinese Lunar New Year at the Science Museum in London, Britain on Jan. 30, 2019. With Chinese folk music, Kongfu performance, and lion and dragon dances, the Science Museum in London was brimming with pleasure Wednesday night. Around 5,000 visitors joined the China Lates programs in the museum to celebrate the Chinese Lunar New Year, which falls on Feb. 5. (Xinhua/Han Yan)




A fisherman catches two fish before selling them at a market in Yanqing district, Beijing. (Photo by Tian Baoxi/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn)





Men show off fish they caught from Yeya Lake. (Photos by Tian Baoxi/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn)

Fishing season has opened on Yeya Lake in Yanqing, Beijing's northwestern district, with villagers catching the first haul of fish in celebration of the upcoming Spring Festival.





Photos taken on Jan. 31, 2019 shows two giant panda cubs at the Shenshuping base of China Conservation and Research Center for Giant Pandas in Wolong, southwest China's Sichuan Province. Giant pandas born here in 2018 made a group appearance on Thursday to greet the upcoming Spring Festival, which falls on Feb. 5 this year. (Xinhua/Xue Yubin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A SWAT team conducts railway protection, sniper tactics and robot-assisted search and explosive clearing drills in Wuhan, Hubei Province, Jan. 31, 2019.





As Spring Festival approaches, officers of the Public Security Bureau of Wuhan Railway Administration have enhanced training to deal with emergencies and ensure the safety of passengers. (Photos: China News Service/Zhao Jun)






Deliverymen pack meals at the distribution center at Hankou Railway Station in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 31, 2019. 



Deliveryman Ye Sheng walks out of the distribution center to deliver meals at Hankou Railway Station in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 31, 2019.

​
Deliveryman Ye Sheng (L) hands meals to a railway staff member at Hankou Railway Station in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 31, 2019.

 

A deliveryman (L) hands meals to bullet train stewards at Hankou Railway Station in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 31, 2019.



Deliveryman Ye Sheng (R) chats with his colleague during a break at the distribution center at Hankou Railway Station in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 31, 2019. 

Hankou Railway Station is among 38 railway stations where passengers can order meals online and have them delievered. About 20 deliverymen deliver meals for passengers who depart from or stop by the Hankou Railway Station during the 2019 Spring Festival travel rush. (all photos by Xinhua/Peng Qi)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

shenzhen

Cute Police Bus, SHENZHEN by EL Generalissimo, on Flickr

IMG_4681_HDR Version 2 by PCsAHoot - Dipping toes in..., on Flickr

Downpour by Andrew Dempster, on Flickr

Starbucks, Shenzhen, China. by Charles O'Neill, on Flickr

Shenzhen by ksquare77, on Flickr

are you trking the by cowyeow, on Flickr


Macau


Macau by mbphillips, on Flickr

Macau by Takashi Matsumura, on Flickr

Macau by tomosang, on Flickr

macau by Roberto Trombetta, on Flickr

Macau by Takashi Matsumura, on Flickr

Macau by Ed Kruger, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photo taken on Jan. 9, 2019 shows students playing ice hockey during a skating training session at Taipingzhuang Central Primary School, in Yanqing District of Beijing, capital of China.



Photo taken on Jan. 9, 2019 shows coach Li Chunyu (L) and his student during an ice hockey training session at Taipingzhuang Central Primary School, in Yanqing District of Beijing, capital of China.







Photos taken on Jan. 9, 2019 shows students practicing ice skating during a training session at Taipingzhuang Central Primary School, in Yanqing District of Beijing, capital of China. 








A bus of Route 26 offers child seats to ensure safety in Handan City, North China’s Hebei Province, Feb. 1, 2019. 





All buses running Route 26 in Handan are now equipped with child seats. (Photo: China News Service/Zhai Yujia)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinese Consul General in New York Huang Ping (L) and John B. Kessler, president of the Empire State Realty Trust Inc., flip the switch to light a model of Empire State Building during the lighting ceremony for Chinese Spring Festival at the Empire State Building in Manhattan, New York, the United States, on Feb. 1, 2019. The top of the landmark Empire State Building in Manhattan will shine in red, blue and yellow on the nights of next Monday and Tuesday to celebrate the Chinese New Year, which falls on Feb. 5 this year. (Xinhua/Wang Ying)



Chinese Consul General in New York Huang Ping (3rd L) visits the window display featuring the Chinese Lunar Year of Pig with John B. Kessler (2nd L), president of the Empire State Realty Trust Inc., after the lighting ceremony for Chinese Spring Festival at the Empire State Building in Manhattan, New York, the United States, on Feb. 1, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Ying)



A dancer performs during the lighting ceremony for Chinese Spring Festival at the Empire State Building in Manhattan, New York, the United States, on Feb. 1, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Ying)



Jacinda Ardern(C), Prime Minister of New Zealand, and other politicians attend a celebration of the Chinese Lunar Near Year in Auckland, New Zealand, Feb. 2, 2019. Some 20,000 people watched shows including line and dragon dances and other entertainment programs. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Jianyong)



An acrobatic show by performers from the eastern Chinese city Jinan during celebration of the Chinese Lunar Near Year in Auckland, New Zealand, Feb. 2, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Jianyong)








A cured meat eating contest was held at the Donghu Zhai Tourism Zone in east China's Jiangxi Province on January 31, 2019 to welcome the upcoming Chinese New Year. 







Cured fish, pork, and sausage are commonly prepared in southern China ahead of the Lunar New Year. [Photo: Chinanews.com]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A teacher makes a paper-cutting work at a kindergarten in Lijiaxiang Township of Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 2, 2019. Lijiaxiang held various activities to greet the upcoming Spring Festival. The Spring Festival, or the Chinese Lunar New Year, falls on Feb. 5 this year. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



A volunteer pastes a poster of the Chinese character "Fu", which means good luck, on the door in Lijiaxiang Township of Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 2, 2019.(Xinhua/Xu Yu)

​
A teacher helps a pupil paste a paper-cutting work on the window at a kindergarten in Lijiaxiang Township of Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 2, 2019. Lijiaxiang held various activities to greet the upcoming Spring Festival. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



A volunteer pastes a paper-cutting work on the door in Lijiaxiang Township of Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 2, 2019. Lijiaxiang held various activities to greet the upcoming Spring Festival. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



Pupils and volunteers make paper-cutting works at a kindergarten in Lijiaxiang Township of Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 2, 2019.(Xinhua/Xu Yu)



​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

An autogyro, also known as a gyroplane, is on sale at a shopping mall in Shanghai, Feb. 2, 2019, ahead of the Spring Festival. 



The rotorcraft can fly at a maximum speed of 156 kilometers per hour and has a price tag of 691,800 yuan ($103,000 USD). 



The mall is promoting it as the most expensive Lunar New Year gift. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Hengwei)



A breeder prepares dumplings for animals in the Tianjin Zoo, Feb. 2, 2019.



A panda at the Tianjin Zoo enjoys dumplings, Feb. 2, 2019. Nutritionists have prepared dumplings with different filling for the animals in the zoo.(Photos: China News Service/Tong Yu)







Train attendants offer gifts to passengers aboard a bullet train from Hangzhou of east China's Zhejiang Province to Huangshan of east China's Anhui Province, on Feb. 2, 2019. 



Attendants in costumes pose for photos with passengers aboard a bullet train from Hangzhou of east China's Zhejiang Province to Huangshan of east China's Anhui Province, on Feb. 2, 2019.



An attendant performs aboard a bullet train from Hangzhou of east China's Zhejiang Province to Huangshan of east China's Anhui Province, on Feb. 2, 2019.

Staff members aboard the train staged a performance Saturday to extend greetings to the passengers, ahead of the Spring Festival, or the Chinese Lunar New Year, which falls on Feb. 5 this year. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People participate in Spring Festival-themed activities at a museum in Dongsi community of Dongcheng District in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 3, 2019. Residents in Beijing's Dongsi community took part in activities to greet the upcoming Spring Festival, or the Chinese Lunar New Year, which falls on Feb. 5 this year. (Xinhua/Li Xin)





A diver practices underwater dragon dance to be performed during the Spring Festival holiday at Ningbo Ocean World in Ningbo, east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 3, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Peijian)






Train conductor Yin Li comforts a baby aboard the high-speed train G529, Feb. 1, 2019. 



Train conductor Yin Li poses for a photo before the high-speed train G529 departs from the Beijing West Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 1, 2019.

 

Train conductor Yin Li (R) serves a passenger aboard the high-speed train G529, Feb. 1, 2019.

Bullet Train G529/530 runs over 15 hours, the longest travel time of China's high-speed railway, between China's capital Beijing and Beihai of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. The railway line covers a total length of about 2,675 kilometers. 



Train conductor Yin Li (1st R) and his colleagues gather at the platform after the high-speed train G529 arrived at the Beihai Railway Station in Beihai, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Feb. 1, 2019.

Train conductor Yin Li, a 30-year-old army veteran, is strict with himself and his colleagues. He inspects the bullet train G529/530 every day to ensure travel safety. 



Train conductor Yin Li arranges meals passengers ordered online aboard the high-speed train G529, Feb. 1, 2019.(Xinhua/Xing Guangli)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A train attendant offers a poster of the Chinese character "Fu", which means good luck, to passengers aboard the G1709 bullet train from north China's Tianjin to southwest China's Chongqing, Feb. 3, 2019, ahead of the Spring Festival, or the Chinese Lunar New Year, which falls on Feb. 5 this year. (Xinhua/Yang Baosen)



Train attendants pose for photos with passengers aboard the G1709 bullet train from north China's Tianjin to southwest China's Chongqing, Feb. 3, 2019, ahead of the Spring Festival, or the Chinese Lunar New Year, which falls on Feb. 5 this year. (Xinhua/Yang Baosen)



Attendants pose for photos with passengers aboard bullet train G184 from Qingdao of east China's Shandong Province to China's capital Beijing, Feb. 3, 2019. Staff members aboard some bullet trains departing from Qingdao held activities to extend greetings to passengers ahead of the Spring Festival, or the Chinese Lunar New Year, which falls on Feb. 5 this year. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)



An attendant offers a poster of the Chinese character "Fu", which means good luck, to passengers aboard bullet train G184 from Qingdao of east China's Shandong Province to China's capital Beijing, Feb. 3, 2019.



Passengers take pictures of a performance staged by stewards aboard the G1709 bullet train running from north China's Tianjin to southwest China's Chongqing, Feb. 3, 2019, , ahead of the Spring Festival, or the Chinese Lunar New Year, which falls on Feb. 5 this year. (Xinhua/Yang Baosen)






Photo taken on Feb. 2, 2019 shows a Spring Festival get-together held at Chimushan Village of Jingning She Autonomous County in Lishui, east China's Zhejiang Province. The Spring Festival, or the Chinese Lunar New Year, falls on Feb. 5 this year. (Xinhua/Li Suren)



Villagers participate in a wood sawing game at a Spring Festival get-together held at Chimushan Village of Jingning She Autonomous County in Lishui, east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 2, 2019.(Xinhua/Li Suren)



Villagers participate in a rice transplanting game at a Spring Festival get-together held at Chimushan Village of Jingning She Autonomous County in Lishui, east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 2, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Suren)



Villagers perform a dance at a Spring Festival get-together held at Chimushan Village of Jingning She Autonomous County in Lishui, east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 2, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Suren)



Villagers participate in a balloon blowing game at a Spring Festival get-together held at Chimushan Village of Jingning She Autonomous County in Lishui, east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 2, 2019. The Spring Festival, or the Chinese Lunar New Year, falls on Feb. 5 this year. (Xinhua/Li Suren)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ms. Sun and her husband show digital New Year red packets sent from their son by mobile program Wechat in Fuzhou, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, Feb. 3, 2019. (Xinhua/Song Weiwei)



Zhou Xiaoyu,(R) takes fresh ingredients for family reunion dinner on Chinese New Year Eve from a courier in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 3, 2019. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)



Qin Fei (2nd,R) together with her husband and two sons, video-chats with her parents living in her hometown in southwest China'Chongqing, to greet the coming Chinese New Year at her home in Shuangliu District in Chengdu city, capital of Southwest China's Sichuan Province, Feb. 3, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)










A mother and her daughter take photos with lanterns featuring classic Disney characters at the show in Beijing, Jan 30, 2019. [Photo/VCG]










A little girl reaches for a lantern at the show in Beijing, Jan 30, 2019. [Photo/VCG]













Two visitors take selfies at the show in Beijing, Jan 30, 2019. [Photo/VCG]










A little girl takes photos at the show in Beijing, Jan 30, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



Railway workers refill a water tank on train at Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station in Shanghai, east China, Feb. 4, 2019. People from various industries stick to their posts on the eve of the Spring Festival which falls on Feb. 5 this year. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)



Train attendant Wang Jing (R) checks tickets for a passenger at a platform of Yinchuan Railway Station in Yinchuan, northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, Feb. 4, 2019. It's the third year that Wang has stuck to her post during the Spring Festival.(Xinhua/Feng Kaihua)



Bus driver Shao Hui is on duty in Yinchuan, northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, Feb. 4, 2019. It's the tenth year that Shao has stuck to his post during the Spring Festival. (Xinhua/Feng Kaihua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Zhao Yunpeng (L) pastes a poster of the Chinese character "Fu", which means good luck, with his wife at home on the day before the Chinese New Year's Eve in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Feb. 3, 2019. 



Zhao Yunpeng (L) shops for Spring Festival goods with his wife at home on the day before the Chinese New Year's Eve in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Feb. 3, 2019.



Zhao Yunpeng's newlywed wife Lu Jingyun arranges Zhao's police cap at the platform of the Nanning Railway Station in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Feb. 4, 2019.

The newlywed Zhao Yunpeng, 32, works as a train conductor. On Chinese New Year's Eve, a day traditionally for celebrations and family reunion, Zhao is unable to stay with his wife at home because he needs to be on guard on the train. 

​
Zhao Yunpeng (R) hugs his newlywed wife Lu Jingyun goodbye at the platform of the Nanning Railway Station in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Feb. 4, 2019.



Zhao Yunpeng (1st L) toasts with his newlywed wife during a pre-family reunion at home on the day before the Chinese New Year's Eve in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Feb. 3, 2019. (all photos....Xinhua/Lu Boan) 




Tourists view lanterns on a street on the eve of Spring Festival in Suzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, Feb. 4, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Jiankang)



Tourists visit a horticultural fair in Guangzhou, south China's Guangdong Province, Feb. 4, 2019, during the Spring Festival holidays. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)



Tourists visit a flower market in Guangzhou, south China's Guangdong Province, Feb. 4, 2019, during the Spring Festival holidays. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)



Tourists visit an ancient street on the eve of Spring Festival in Suzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, Feb. 4, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Jiankang)



Tourists view lanterns on a street on the eve of Spring Festival in Suzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, Feb. 4, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Jiankang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dancers perform a dragon dance to celebrate Chinese Lunar New Year in Macao, south China, Feb. 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



Performers in costumes are seen during a dragon dance to celebrate Chinese Lunar New Year in Macao, south China, Feb. 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



Tourists view a dragon dance to celebrate Chinese Lunar New Year in Macao, south China, Feb. 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



Lion dancers do a performance to celebrate Chinese Lunar New Year in Macao, south China, Feb. 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)




Taiwan


Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Folk artists perform during a cultural festival in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 6, 2019. Various activities were held across the country to celebrate the Chinese New Year, or Spring Festival, which falls on Feb. 5 this year. (Xinhua/Yu Shaoyue)



An inheritor of sugar-figure blowing performs in Taierzhuang, east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 6, 2019.(Xinhua/Zhang Yanxin)



Folk artists perform at Hongshankou Village of Zunhua City, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 6, 2019.(Xinhua/Liu Mancang)



Folk artists perform dragon dance in Pingshan County, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 6, 2019.(Xinhua/Zhang Xiuke)



Folk artists perform lion dance in Taierzhuang, east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 6, 2019. Various activities were held across the country to celebrate the Chinese New Year, or Spring Festival, which falls on Feb. 5 this year. (Xinhua/Gao Qimin)






A child looks at a "clay tiger" during a folk culture activity in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 6, 2019. Various activities were held across the country to celebrate the Chinese New Year, or Spring Festival, which falls on Feb. 5 this year. (Xinhua/Yu Shaoyue)



An elderly woman makes tiger-head shoes in Taierzhuang, east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 6, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Yanxin)



Folk artists perform lion dance in Taierzhuang, east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 6, 2019.(Xinhua/Gao Qimin)



Tourists visit a fair exhibiting Chinese time-honored brands at the Palace Museum in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 5, 2019, the first day of Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)



Little passenger Duan Qingyan (L), 6 years old, pastes a paper-cutting with train conductor Cai Yunying to celebrate the Spring Festival on the high-speed train G360, Feb. 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A priest takes part in a parade to mark Sonam Loshar in Kathmandu, Nepal on Feb. 5, 2019. Sonam Loshar occurs at the same time as the Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Sulav Shrestha)



People dance to celebrate Losar, or Tibetan New Year, and Spring Festival in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Feb. 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Chogo)



_Not everyone is singing ,dancing and partying during the Spring Festival..some folks gotta work.._

Railway workers inspect railroad tracks during the Spring Festival travel rush in Shanghai, east China, on Feb. 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)



People dressed in costumes send blessings to tourists on a street in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 5, 2019, the first day of Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Long Wei)



Folk artists perform dragon dance at Renmin park in Yichun, east China's Jiangxi Province, Feb. 5, 2019, the first day of Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Liu Jigang)





Bridge workers wait for the passing of a train on the Jiujiang Yangtze River Bridge, a double-decked road-rail truss bridge and an important section of Beijing-Kowloon (Jingjiu) Railway in Jiujiang, east China's Jiangxi Province, Jan. 31, 2019. Safety inspections have been strengthened to secure transportation during the 2019 Spring Festival travel rush. (Xinhua/Ding Bo)



A bridge worker checks the Jiujiang Yangtze River Bridge, a double-decked road-rail truss bridge and an important section of Beijing-Kowloon (Jingjiu) Railway in Jiujiang, east China's Jiangxi Province, Jan. 31, 2019. (Xinhua/Ding Bo)



Aerial photo taken on Jan. 31, 2019 shows bridge workers checking the Jiujiang Yangtze River Bridge, a double-decked road-rail truss bridge and an important section of Beijing-Kowloon (Jingjiu) Railway in Jiujiang, east China's Jiangxi Province. (Xinhua/Ding Bo)



Bridge workers walk on the Jiujiang Yangtze River Bridge, a double-decked road-rail truss bridge and an important section of Beijing-Kowloon (Jingjiu) Railway in Jiujiang, east China's Jiangxi Province, Jan. 31, 2019. (Xinhua/Ding Bo)

​
Aerial photo taken on Jan. 31, 2019 shows bridge workers checking the Jiujiang Yangtze River Bridge, a double-decked road-rail truss bridge and an important section of Beijing-Kowloon (Jingjiu) Railway in Jiujiang, east China's Jiangxi Province. Safety inspections have been strengthened to secure transportation during the 2019 Spring Festival travel rush. (Xinhua/Ding Bo)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinese New Year 2019 by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2019 by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2019 by The Nelson-Atkins Museum Art, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2019 by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr

Lunar New Year 2019 by EddieLin617, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2019 by The Nelson-Atkins Museum Art, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2019 by Mary Tsao, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2019 by The Nelson-Atkins Museum Art, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2019 by The Nelson-Atkins Museum Art, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2019 by The Nelson-Atkins Museum Art, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Gorgeous night view of Xi’an, one of the oldest cities in #China, during the 2019 #SpringFestival



















​













A tourist with his child on shoulders visits the Ancient Cultural Street in Tianjin, north China, Feb. 5, 2019, the first day of the Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Hu Lingyun)



Tourists queue up in front of a traditional dragon-shaped teapot at the Ancient Cultural Street in Tianjin, north China, Feb. 5, 2019, the first day of the Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Hu Lingyun)





Tourists visit the Ancient Cultural Street in Tianjin, north China, Feb. 5, 2019, the first day of the Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Hu Lingyun)



Tourists watch a folk artist make sugar painting at the Ancient Cultural Street in Tianjin, north China, Feb. 5, 2019, the first day of the Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Hu Lingyun)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ground service staff members remove snow on a plane at Beijing Capital International Airport in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 6, 2019. (Xinhua/Luo Xingzhi)



Tourists visit Shenxianju scenic spot in Xianju County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 6, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Huabin)



Folk artists perform at a Spring Festival temple fair held in Taierzhuang, east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 6, 2019. A variety of temple fairs were held across the country during the Spring Festival holiday. (Xinhua/Gao Qimin)



Children watch old movies through a wooden box in Hefang Street of Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 6, 2019, the second day of the Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Long Wei)



Tourists visit a lantern fair at Yu Garden in Shanghai, east China, Feb. 5, 2019, the first day of Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Wang Hechun)







People ski at a ski ranch in Houping Township of Baokang County, central China's Hubei Province, Feb. 6, 2019, the second day of the Spring Festival. Many enthusiasts enjoy skiing as a way to celebrate the Spring Festival. (Xinhua/Yang Tao)



Aerial photo taken on Feb. 6, 2019 shows tourists skiing at a ski ranch in Matou Township of Huai'an City, east China's Jiangsu Province. (Xinhua/He Jinghua)



An enthusiast enjoys skiing at the Fulong Ski Resort in Chongli of Zhangjiakou City, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 5, 2019, the first day of the Spring Festival.(Xinhua/Wu Diansen)



People ski at a ski ranch in Houping Township of Baokang County, central China's Hubei Province, Feb. 6, 2019, the second day of the Spring Festival. (Xinhua/Yang Tao)



People ski at a ski ranch in Guangping County of Handan City, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 6, 2019, the second day of the Spring Festival.(Xinhua/Cheng Xuehu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

​
A child plays "Lu Sheng", a reed-pipe wind instrument, beside the stage of a Spring Festival get-together held at Yaogao Village of Gandong Township in Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Feb. 6, 2019, the second day of Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)



Children wait for staging a performance at a Spring Festival get-together held at Yaogao Village of Gandong Township in Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Feb. 6, 2019, the second day of Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)



Children perform at a Spring Festival get-together held at Yaogao Village of Gandong Township in Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Feb. 6, 2019, the second day of Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)



People of Miao ethnic group perform at a Spring Festival get-together held at Yaogao Village of Gandong Township in Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Feb. 6, 2019, the second day of Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)



Villagers wait for a Spring Festival get-together soon to be held at Yaogao Village of Gandong Township in Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Feb. 6, 2019, the second day of Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)





Not in China but Chinese New year in Singapore

River Hongbao 2019 Chinese new year eve performance by 鱼眼, on Flickr

River Hongbao 2019 Chinese new year eve performance by 鱼眼, on Flickr

Gong Xi Fa Cai / 新年快樂 by Jikesh Kannan, on Flickr

04Feb2019 - chinatown mrt station by george tan, on Flickr

05Feb2019 - Wishing all a Happy Chinese New Year by george tan, on Flickr

CNY 2019 Chinatown - Sngapore by Ronnie Ang, on Flickr

DSC03457 by win560, on Flickr

Almost Chinese New Year, 2019 Year of the Pig by Graham Bland, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Women wave hands during a parade at Lancang Lahu Autonomous County in Pu'er City, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Feb. 7, 2018. People of ethnic groups wearing their traditional festive costumes took part in a parade to celebrate the Chinese Lunar New Year in Lancang Lahu Autonomous County. (Xinhua/Yang Zongyou)



People take part in bamboo pole dance during a parade at Lancang Lahu Autonomous County in Pu'er City, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Feb. 7, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Zongyou)



People display harvests during a parade at Lancang Lahu Autonomous County in Pu'er City, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Feb. 7, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Zongyou)



People dance during a parade at Lancang Lahu Autonomous County in Pu'er City, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Feb. 7, 2018. Xinhua/Yang (Zongyou)



People attend Spring Festival celebration activities at a square in Lancang Lahu Autonomous County in Pu'er City, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Feb. 7, 2018. (Xinhua/Yang Zongyou)




​
A boy throws a toy plane with characters "Happy Chinese New Year" at back at Culture Square in Renhuai City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Feb. 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Chen Yong)



People perform dancing during a folk activity to celebrate the Spring Festival in Tianzhu County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Feb. 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Long Shengzhou)



Villagers take part in a relay race during week-long Spring Festival holiday at Jiaomi Village, Nangong Township of Taijiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Feb. 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Kaifu)



A visitor takes a photo with a character "Fu", meaning blessing in English, during a temple fair to celebrate the Spring Festival at Ditan Park in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Zhiming)



People perform Lusheng dance during week-long Spring Festival holiday in Jianhe County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Feb. 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Jinyin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People watch a folk artist making sugar painting at a local market in Handan, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 7, 2019, the third day of Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Yang Yang)



A child looks at pig-shaped dough sculptures at a local market in Handan, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 7, 2019, the third day of Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Yang Yang)



Visitors are seen at Shanxi Museum in Taiyuan, capital of north China's Shanxi Province, Feb. 8, 2019. Shanxi Museum attracts many tourists during the Spring Festival holiday. (Xinhua/Cao Yang)



Visitors view an exhibit at Shanxi Museum in Taiyuan, capital of north China's Shanxi Province, Feb. 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Cao Yang)



Visitors view an exhibit at Shanxi Museum in Taiyuan, capital of north China's Shanxi Province, Feb. 8, 2019. Shanxi Museum attracts many tourists during the Spring Festival holiday. (Xinhua/Cao Yang)








People play at an amusement park in Xundian Hui and Yi Autonomous County, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Feb. 6, 2019. (Xinhua/Yang Zongyou)



Children play at an amusement park in Xundian Hui and Yi Autonomous County, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Feb. 6, 2019. (Xinhua/Yang Zongyou)



Actors perform during a festive parade in Jinan, east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 6, 2019, the second day of the Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Wang Kai)



An actress performs at Shenyang Palace Museum in northeast China's Liaoning Province, Feb. 6, 2019, the second day of the Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Pan Yulong)



Tourists visit Wuzhen scenic spot in east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 6, 2019, the second day of the Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The snow scenery is seen at the Fuzi (Confucius) Temple scenic area in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, Feb. 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Sun Zhongnan)



A tourist takes selfie at the Fuzi (Confucius) Temple scenic area in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, Feb. 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Sun Zhongnan)



The photo shows the snow scenery in Yangzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, Feb. 8, 2019. A snowfall hits Jiangsu from this Thursday to Friday. (Xinhua/Meng Delong)



Photo taken on Feb. 8, 2019 shows the snow scenery in Shantang ancient street in Suzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province. A snowfall hits Jiangsu from this Thursday to Friday. (Xinhua/Hang Xingwei)



Photo shows the snow scenery in the Huqiu Mountain scenic spot in Suzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, Feb. 8, 2019. A snowfall hits Jiangsu from this Thursday to Friday. (Xinhua/Hang Xingwei)





Taiwan


Luminarie in Taipei 2019 by Ali Shih, on Flickr

Untitled by CHARLIE, on Flickr

Untitled by 柏翰 陳, on Flickr

iphone 8 by digo&竹竿, on Flickr

2019/2/7/R by 雨完玩人, on Flickr

Untitled by 明怡 Ming I Liu, on Flickr

2019/2/7農曆(1/3)嘉義高跟鞋教堂 爸 媽 樂樂 弟 淩燕(小燕子)合照 by 黃 淩燕, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Passengers step aboard a ro-ro passenger ship at Xiuying port in Haikou, capital of south China's Hainan Province, Feb. 9, 2019. As the Spring Festival holiday comes to the end, the number of passengers rises as people flock back to cities where they work. (Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)



Passengers walk towards the cabin on a ro-ro passenger ship at Xiuying port in Haikou, capital of south China's Hainan Province, Feb. 9, 2019. (Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)



Passengers for the train No. D6262 from Nanchang to Wuyuan have their tickets checked to enter Nanchang Railway Station in Nanchang, east China's Jiangxi Province, Feb. 9, 2019. (Xinhua/Song Zhenping)



Staff members and volunteers maintain traffic order at Xiuying port in Haikou, capital of south China's Hainan Province, Feb. 9, 2019. As the Spring Festival holiday comes to the end, the number of passengers rises as people flock back to cities where they work. (Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)



Dong Chenggui and his wife take their granddaughter to board the train at Hanzhong Railway Station in Hanzhong, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 21, 2019. Platforms, witnessing memorable moments of joy and sadness, are the epitome of each year's Spring Festival travel rush, during which hundreds of millions of Chinese go back to their hometowns for family gatherings. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)






Aerial photo shows policemen patrolling to check security for trains in Xiangyang, central China's Hubei Province, Feb. 8, 2019, during China's Spring Festival travel rush. (Xinhua/Shi Yong)



People of Dong ethnic group perform during the Spring Festival holiday in Dingdong Village of Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Feb. 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Long Tao)



A child enjoys picking strawberries in a greenhouse at an eco-farm in Hengshui City, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 8, 2019. Rural tourism becomes a good choice for citizens to relax in holidays. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)



A citizen shows strawberries picked in a greenhouse at an ecofarm in Hengshui City, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 8, 2019.(Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)



Citizens enjoy picking strawberries in a greenhouse at an ecofarm in Hengshui City, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Zhang Jin of Chinese national artistic gymnastics team attends a training session in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 6, 2018. (Xinhua/Jia Haocheng)



Zou Jingyuan of Chinese national artistic gymnastics team attends a training session in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 6, 2018. (Xinhua/Jia Haocheng)





Chen Yile of Chinese national artistic gymnastics team attends a training session in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 6, 2018. (Xinhua/Jia Haocheng)



Deng Shudi of Chinese national artistic gymnastics team attends a training session in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 6, 2018. (Xinhua/Jia Haocheng)




Shanghai


Here Comes The Fuzz by David Pratt, on Flickr

2019.2.3 Spring festival by Charlie Ma, on Flickr

2019.2.3 Spring festival by Charlie Ma, on Flickr

2019.2.3 Spring festival by Charlie Ma, on Flickr

Contax T3 Random shot at Shanghai by TSUN HEI LO, on Flickr

Shanghai Pandas by Abraham Atess, on Flickr

Shanghai China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

A new cultural revolution! by jeremyhughes, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

snowflakes in Mody Lane by tomosang, on Flickr

snowflakes in Mody Lane by tomosang, on Flickr

East Tsim Sha Tsui at Night by tomosang, on Flickr

East Tsim Sha Tsui at Night by tomosang, on Flickr

East Tsim Sha Tsui at Night by tomosang, on Flickr

East Tsim Sha Tsui at Night by tomosang, on Flickr

East Tsim Sha Tsui at Night by tomosang, on Flickr


Taiwan


Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children perform martial arts during the Lunar New Year celebration in the City of Alhambra in Los Angeles County, the United States, Feb. 9, 2019. Lunar New Year celebration has been a tradition for Alhambra for decades. Visitors enjoy performances, services and Chinese food during the festival. (Xinhua/Qian Weizhong)



People purchase decorations during the Lunar New Year celebration in the City of Alhambra in Los Angeles County, the United States, Feb. 9, 2019. (Xinhua/Qian Weizhong)



A girl touches a pig during the Lunar New Year celebration in the City of Alhambra in Los Angeles County, the United States, Feb. 9, 2019. (Xinhua/Qian Weizhong)



People watch lion dance during the Lunar New Year celebration in the City of Alhambra in Los Angeles County, the United States, Feb. 9, 2019. (Xinhua/Qian Weizhong)



People perform lion dance during the Lunar New Year celebration in the City of Alhambra in Los Angeles County, the United States, Feb. 9, 2019. Lunar New Year celebration has been a tradition for Alhambra for decades. Visitors enjoy performances, services and Chinese food during the festival. (Xinhua/Qian Weizhong)








Job seekers are seen at a job fair held in Yancheng, east China's Jiangsu Province, Feb. 10, 2019. (Xinhua/Jiang Xiaopeng)



Job seekers are seen at a job fair held in Xuyi County, east China's Jiangsu Province, Feb. 10, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhou Haijun)





Photos taken on Feb. 10, 2019 shows a job fair held in Jinhu County, east China's Jiangsu Province. Companies covering over 20 industries attended the job fair. (Xinhua/Chen Yibao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

​




People of Dong ethnic group prepare to perform during the Spring Festival holiday in Dingdong Village of Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Feb. 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Long Linzhi)



Tourists taste traditional food of Dong ethnic group during the Spring Festival holiday in Dingdong Village of Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Feb. 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Long Tao)











People of Dong ethnic group perform during the Spring Festival holiday in Dingdong Village of Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Feb. 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Long Tao)






Technical malfunctions in Zhangjiazhuang, Hebei province, led to delays on Sunday, as seen on a screen at Beijing Railway Station. Some 12.52 million rail trips expected on Sunday as additional trains were added.[Photo by Liu Chang/For China Daily]










Chinese passengers crowd the Wuhan Railway Station during the Spring Festival travel rush in Wuhan city, Central China's province, on Feb 8, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Passengers queue up to board the train at Guiyangbei Railway Station in Guiyang, Southwest China's Guizhou province, on Feb 10, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Passengers are seen on platform waiting for a train at Zhengzhoudong Railway Station in Zhengzhou, Central China's Henan province, on Feb 10, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Passengers check in at Zhengzhoudong Railway Station in Zhengzhou, Central China's Henan province, on Feb 10, 2019.[Photo/Xinhua]

China is seeing a huge, in some cases record-setting, number of travelers heading home with the end of the weeklong Lunar New Year holiday－just as snow and ice are making travel conditions challenging in many areas.

Heavy snow in central and eastern parts of the country is posing the biggest obstacle to those driving back to major cities and coastal areas. Some travelers have been temporarily stranded, and icy conditions were forecast to continue well into the week in some areas.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A view of China's homegrown C919 passenger jets at a base in Pudong, Shanghai on Feb. 8, 2019. It's the first time three of the jets have been housed under the same roof.

 

Technicians fine tune ta C919.



A mechanic performs maintenance on a C919 engine.

With a range of 4,075 kilometers, the C919 jet is comparable to the updated Airbus 320 and Boeing's new generation 737. (Photo/CCTV)



Sui Wenjing and Han Cong hold their gold medals after winning the pairs competition at the Four Continents Figure Skating Championships in Anaheim, U.S., on Feb. 9, 2019. (Photo/Xinhua)



Sui Wenjing and Han Cong perform during the pairs free skate competition at the Four Continents Figure Skating Championships in Anaheim, U.S., on Feb. 9, 2019. (Photo/Xinhua)






Workers of a manufacturing plant are on duty at an industrial park in Xiajiang County, east China's Jiangxi Province, Feb. 11, 2019, the first workday after Spring Festival holiday. Millions of Chinese return to work as the week-long Spring Festival holiday ends. (Xinhua/Chen Fuping)



Workers are on duty at a petroleum equipment company in Yantai, east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 11, 2019, the first workday after Spring Festival holiday. (Xinhua/Tang Ke)



Workers are on duty at a fruit company at Nanfeng County of Fuzhou City, east China's Jiangxi Province, Feb. 11, 2019, the first workday after Spring Festival holiday. (Xinhua/Yuan Zhi)



A worker is on duty at a machinery company in Hongze District of Huai'an City, east China's Jiangsu Province, Feb. 11, 2019, the first workday after Spring Festival holiday. (Xinhua/Wan Zhen)



A worker is on duty at a company in Taizhou City, east China's Jiangsu Province, Feb. 11, 2019, the first workday after Spring Festival holiday. Millions of Chinese return to work as the week-long Spring Festival holiday ends. (Xinhua/Yang Yugang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Snowfall welcomes art hopefuls at the Central Academy of Drama in Beijing on Feb. 12, 2019.. 







Students line up for an admission test at the Central Academy of Drama in Beijing on Feb. 12, 2019. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)



Students prepare for an admission test at the Central Academy of Drama in Beijing on Feb. 12, 2019. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)








An attendant serves passengers on a train linking Longxi County of Dingxi City and Zhangjiachuan County of Tianshui City in northwest China's Gansu Province, Feb. 1, 2019. The train, running at a speed about 60 kilometers an hour, serves as a commuter train for the local residents in the past 60 years. (Xinhua/Chen Bin)



Passengers show the luck envelopes distributed by an attendant as gifts on a train linking Longxi County of Dingxi City and Zhangjiachuan County of Tianshui City in northwest China's Gansu Province, Feb. 1, 2019. The train, running at a speed about 60 kilometers an hour, serves as a commuter train for the local residents in the past 60 years. (Xinhua/Chen Bin)







Tourists visit the snow-covered Danxia landform in Sunan Yugur Autonomous County, Northwest China's Gansu Province during the Spring Festival holiday. The Danxia landform is a unique type of geomorphology formed from red-colored sandstone and characterized by steep cliffs. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Jiang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children play with snow at a neighborhood in Daxing District in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 12, 2019.





​
Children play in the snow. A snowfall hit Beijing on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Ren Pengfei)







People walk in snow in north China's Tianjin, Feb. 12, 2019. (Xinhua/Shi Songyu)



A tourist walks in snow in north China's Tianjin, Feb. 12, 2019. (Xinhua/Shi Songyu)





Sanitation workers sweep snow in north China's Tianjin, Feb. 12, 2019. (Xinhua/Shi Songyu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A driverless train on the Metro Line 9 in Chengdu City, Sichuan Province, Feb. 19, 2019. 







The automated train, which is 185 meters long and three meters wide, can carry up to 3,496 passengers. (all Photo: China News Service/Liu Zhongjun)






A child picks up a stick of sugar-coated haws during a traditional cultural activity to start the new semester at a local kindergarten in Changxing County of east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



Children perform dragon dance during a traditional cultural activity to start the new semester at a local kindergarten in Changxing County of east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



A teacher hands over a cup of green soybean tea to a girl during a traditional cultural activity to start the new semester at a local kindergarten in Changxing County of east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



A girl waits to taste yuanxiao, glutinous rice flour dumpling with sweetened stuffing, during a traditional cultural activity to start the new semester at a local kindergarten in Changxing County of east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



Children taste dried sweet potatoes during a traditional cultural activity to start the new semester at a local kindergarten in Changxing County of east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Hong Kong New Year Countdown Celebrations 2019 by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong New Year Countdown Celebrations 2019 by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong New Year Countdown Celebrations 2019 by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong New Year Countdown Celebrations 2019 by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong New Year Countdown Celebrations 2019 by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong New Year Countdown Celebrations 2019 by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong New Year Countdown Celebrations 2019 by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong New Year Countdown Celebrations 2019 by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong New Year Countdown Celebrations 2019 by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong New Year Countdown Celebrations 2019 by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

please, post only 5 pics per post, because the thread is too heavy :yes::yes:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

You need a faster computer.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Zaz965 said:


> please, post only 5 pics per post, because the thread is too heavy :yes::yes:


In the forum that i was once the head moderator there's a rule that members can only post five photos at a time. In fact if a members tries to post more than five photos at a time the website will block that and tell you "You may only post five images at a time".


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students from Dachang No. 2 Primary School paint pictures of their hometown in Dachang Hui Autonomous County, north China's Hebei Province, on Feb. 21, 2019. The school organized a hometown-themed painting activity as the first lesson in the beginning of new semester. (Xinhua/Li Xiaoguo)



Students from Dachang No. 2 Primary School show paintings of their hometown in Dachang Hui Autonomous County, north China's Hebei Province, on Feb. 21, 2019.





Local residents try origami, or the art of paper folding, during an event held at Taiyuan Library in Taiyuan, capital of north China's Shanxi Province, Feb. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Cao Yang) 






Passengers are seen at the Nanchang Station in Nanchang, east China's Jiangxi Province, Feb. 20, 2019. 



Train attendants walk towards their train at the Chongqing West Station in Chongqing, southwest China, Feb. 20, 2019. 

China's railways are expected to face the post-holiday travel peak over the next few days when millions of travelers return to their workplaces or schools as the Spring Festival celebration has come to an end. 



Passengers walk past a square in front of the Handan Station in Handan, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 20, 2019. 

Trains will likely carry 11.04 million passengers on Wednesday, up from 8.72 million on Tuesday, official data showed. Some 930 extra trains will be put into use to meet the travel demand. 



Passengers wait for their trains at the waiting lounge of the Chongqing North Railway Station in Chongqing, southwest China, Feb. 20, 2019. 



Passengers walk to get onboard a train at the Chongqing North Railway Station in Chongqing, southwest China, Feb. 20, 2019.

Hundreds of millions of Chinese went back to their hometowns to celebrate the Spring Festival. The annual travel rush around the festival, known as "chunyun," often puts the country's transportation system to the test. (all photos...Xinhua/Bao Gansheng)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Florists bid for fresh flowers at a flower trade center in Dounan, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Feb. 12, 2019. Dounan, as China's largest fresh flower wholesale market, exports more than 500 varieties and 40 categories of flowers to over 50 countries and regions every day. (Xinhua/Hu Chao)



Performers walk through burning charcoal carrying a "sedan" during a celebration held in Youtang Community of Chengxiang District in Putian, southeast China's Fujian Province, Feb. 20, 2019. The activity is a traditional custom for the Lantern Festival. Performers usually carry sadan chairs made with palm and jump on the fire again and again to pray for a peaceful and prosperous new year. (Xinhua/Zhang Guojun)



A villager performs traditional horse riding in a narrow alley in Xiadongzhai Village of Pingding County in north China's Shanxi Province, Feb. 20, 2019. Xiadongzhai Village used to be a courier station for military use in the Tang Dynasty (618-907). Horses were the messenger's vehicle at that time. The horse riding has become a local custom performance nowadays and is listed in the intangible cultural heritage catalogue of Shanxi Province. (Xinhua/Yang Chenguang)



Performers of lusheng, a reed-pipe wind instrument, pose for photos during the "pohui" festival in Xiangfen Township of Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Feb. 20, 2019. Residents from nearby townships gathered on Wednesday to celebrate the traditional festival. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)








Engineers with China Railway Zhengzhou Group Co., Ltd operate a robot to scan and check a bullet train in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, on Feb. 20, 2019. 





Engineer Fan Jinjin (L) and Meng Weixing with China Railway Zhengzhou Group Co., Ltd operate a robot to scan and check the bottom of a bullet train in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, on Feb. 20, 2019.



A growing number of robots are employed in China's railway system to improve efficiency and ensure safety, as railway trips are expected to hit 413 million in total during this year's Spring Festival travel rush, China's largest seasonal migration of people. (all photos....Xinhua/Li An)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Zhengzhou

Zhengzhou, China by Johanna Hohenwallner, on Flickr

Zhengzhou, China by Johanna Hohenwallner, on Flickr

Erqi Square at Night by Ludger Heide, on Flickr

交通. by Nicole Favero 游婉情, on Flickr

路. by Nicole Favero 游婉情, on Flickr

吃饭. by Nicole Favero 游婉情, on Flickr

street food. by Nicole Favero 游婉情, on Flickr

waiting at the station. by Nicole Favero 游婉情, on Flickr

market. by Nicole Favero 游婉情, on Flickr

SOUTHERN STAR 12164 by JOSE ZEUS BADE, on Flickr

Red-White Bus of Cavite by hoyohoyhoybelat, on Flickr

Zhengzhou_food by Michael Anranter, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pang Yidan participates in a drill simulating a mechanical failure on a high-speed train in Taiyuan, North China’s Shanxi Province, Feb. 21, 2019. 





Technicians participate in a drill simulating a mechanical failure on a high-speed train in Taiyuan, North China’s Shanxi Province, Feb. 21, 2019. 



Instructor Yang Shen talks to technicians during a drill simulating a mechanical failure on a high-speed train in Taiyuan, North China’s Shanxi Province, Feb. 21, 2019. 



Technicians pose after a drill simulating a mechanical failure on a high-speed train in Taiyuan, North China’s Shanxi Province, Feb. 21, 2019.

The team at the high-speed train service station in Taiyuan, established on March 8, 2018, is comprised of 19 female technicians with an average age of 23 years, the first its kind in China. They are responsible for emergency responses related to high-speed trains heading to Beijing. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yun)






Fan Yongzhen(L, front), deputy to China's 13th National People's Congress (NPC), carries out a research on dianxiu embroidery at Baisha Old Town of Yulong Nax Autonomous County in Lijiang, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Feb. 13, 2019.



Fan Yongzhen (L), deputy to China's 13th National People's Congress (NPC), carries out a research on the Dongba pictographic language at Yushuizhai Village of Yulong Naxi Autonomous County in Lijiang, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Feb. 13, 2019.

Working as vice curator of the Cultural Center in Lijiang city, Fan has devoted herself to the career of protecting and promoting local ethnic cultures. Besides, she also contributes to the mass culture construction work by sending performances to rural areas together with her colleagues. 



Fan Yongzhen (R), deputy to China's 13th National People's Congress (NPC), carries out a research on Thangka Buddha Painting with dianxiu embroidery at Baisha Old Town of Yulong Naxi Autonomous County in Lijiang, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Feb. 13, 2019. 

As a deputy to NPC, China's top legislature, Fan will put more efforts into the building of cultural industries integrated with digital technologies in underdeveloped areas so as to improve local cultural development. (Xinhua/Yang Zongyou)





A view of Corner Tower Restaurant at the Palace Museum in Beijing. The emperor-themed hotpot eatery opened on February 5, the first day of the Lunar New Year. It features a menu in the form of an imperial edict, wall paintings, witty words related to royal life and choices like Empress Dowager Cixi's favorite chrysanthemum hotpot. It has proven so popular that the restaurant is fully booked in March. (Photo/IC)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kite enthusiasts Fu Xianming (R) and Lin Wenqing make kites at home in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 20, 2019. 



Kite enthusiast Fu Xianming makes kite skeletons at home in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 20, 2019.

Fu Xianming and his wife Lin Wenqing are known for their passion for kites. The retired school-teacher couple has completed more than 1,500 kites since they began to learn kite-making in 1998. 





Kite enthusiasts Fu Xianming (R) and Lin Wenqing display one of their kites at home in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 20, 2019. 

Driven by a wish to master the kite-making crafts, Fu and Lin went on multiple study tours to Weifang, Shandong Province, where traditional Chinese kites originated. 



Kite enthusiast Fu Xianming gives a lesson on kite-making during a workshop at Xili Primary School in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 20, 2019. 

Besides enjoying themselves, the couple has also set up a campus workshop for local students who show interest in kite-making. (all photos...Xinhua/Chen Qibao)






Photographers take pictures of mandarin ducks at a park in Beijing on Feb 19, 2019. [Photo by Wang Mingyu/For China Daily]










A troop of soldiers take an escalator as passengers look on at Beijing West Railway Station on Feb 15, 2019. [Photo/IC]










People perform a fire dragon dance to celebrate Lantern Festival, which marks the end of the Lunar New Year celebrations, in Puzhai town in Meizhou, Guangdong province on Feb 19, 2019. [Photo/IC]










An aerial view of the illuminated National Marine Museum under construction in Tianjin on Feb 15, 2019. [Photo/IC]










Music students warm up before their arts college entrance tests in Jinan, Shandong province on Feb 16, 2019. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Yellow Fever is ill.so I'll be posting photos for the next few days..







Fishermen carry a sedan chair and rush to the sea at Nanri Island in Putian, southeast China's Fujian Province, Feb. 22, 2019. This traditional custom named "Chonghai" represents the wishes about the safety of fishermen on the sea and a good harvest in fishing.(Xinhua/Zhang Guojun)



Children blow bubbles at Chaoshan mountain scenic area in Yuhang district of Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 23, 2019. As the rain stopped, Chaoshan mountain scenic area attracted a large number of tourists.(Xinhua/Xu Yu)



A pupil shows a handmade pig-shaped dough figurine at Fensiting Primary School in Dongcheng District of Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 22, 2019. Year 2019 is the Year of the Pig according to the Chinese zodiac, which features a 12-year cycle with each year represented by a specific animal. (Xinhua/Zhou Liang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Technician Hua Xiang works on the tarmac in Lanzhou Zhongchuan International Airport, northwest China's Gansu Province, Feb. 22, 2019. During the Spring Festival travel rush, technicians from the maintenance division of Gansu Civil Aviation Airport Group Co., Ltd. face more checking and maintaining tasks due to a larger traffic flow. (all photos by...Xinhua/Chen Bin)



Technician Ji Yisheng (C) and his colleague work on the tarmac in Lanzhou Zhongchuan International Airport, northwest China's Gansu Province, Feb. 22, 2019.





Technician Chen He examines an airplane cockpit in Lanzhou Zhongchuan International Airport, northwest China's Gansu Province, Feb. 22, 2019.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Staff members show customized bags for export in Putian, East China's Fujian province, Feb 20, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

A new cross-border e-commerce marketing model, which integrates internet, innovation, product customization, and production, has taken off in Putian, East China's Fujian province. Overseas customers can specify the design they want and select the product online, and have the tailor-made product delivered to them.



Workers of an e-commerce company inspect the quality of personalized umbrellas for export in Putian, East China's Fujian province, Feb 20, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Workers make personalized clothing in Putian, East China's Fujian province, Feb 20, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Staff members of an e-commerce company scan the barcode on packages in Putian, East China's Fujian province, Feb 20, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



A staff member shows a pair of customized shoes for export in Putian, East China's Fujian province, Feb 20, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

Currently, more than 500 kinds of products, including shoes, clothing and bags, household items, and electronic products, can be customized. These products are sold to more than 20 countries and regions such as the United States, Australia and the United Kingdom.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Get well soon YF!^^







Children view the dough modelling on the annual dough modelling exhibition held in Nanzhang Village of Xiulin Town in Jingxing County, Shijiazhuang, capital of north China's Hebei Province, on Feb. 22, 2019. 



The exquisitely crafted and colorful dough modelling on display attracted a great number of visitors to appreciate the beauty. 



Visitors attend the annual dough modelling exhibition held in Nanzhang Village of Xiulin Town in Jingxing County, Shijiazhuang, capital of north China's Hebei Province, on Feb. 22, 2019. 

The Nanzhang dough modelling was listed as one of the provincial level intangible cultural heritages in 2011. (Xinhua/Zhang Xiuke)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A performer climbs a ladder with knife rungs during an annual Spring Festival celebration activity held in Puxi Village of Putian, southeast China's Fujian Province, on Feb. 23, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Guojun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Volunteers donate blood for the injured of a mine accident at the blood bank of Xilingol League in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Feb. 24, 2019.

 

Policemen volunteer to donate blood for the injured of a mine accident at the blood bank of Xilingol League in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Feb. 24, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Lei)



Photo taken on Feb. 23, 2019 shows the accident site at a lead, zinc and silver mine under Yinman Mining Company in West Ujimqin Banner, Xilingol League, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region. At least 20 people were killed and 30 others injured Saturday in an accident at the mining company when a vehicle lost control due to faulty brakes, local authorities said. (Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Li Yaxuan, a middle school student, reads a book at the new library in Fugu county, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Feb. 24, 2019. The newly built Fugu County Library, one of the key projects to improve locals' livelihood, has attracted 280,000 visitors since its opening in September of 2018. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)



Liu Xiaofei, 6 years old, reads a book at the new library in Fugu county, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Feb. 24, 2019. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)







Children hug a Rare Bear, a cartoon figure for raising public awareness of rare diseases, in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 23, 2019. The 12th International Rare Disease Day falls on Feb. 28, 2019 with the theme of "Bridging health and social care". (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Winners of the 2019 Miss Chinatown U.S.A. Pageant take part in a parade celebrating Chinese Spring Festival in San Francisco, the United States, Feb. 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Liu Yilin)



Katherine Wu, champion of the 2019 Miss Chinatown U.S.A. Pageant, takes part in a parade celebrating Chinese Spring Festival in San Francisco, the United States, Feb. 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Liu Yilin)



San Francisco Mayor London Breed (C) lights firecrackers accompanied by Chinese Consul General in San Francisco Wang Donghua (2nd, R) and President of the San Francisco Chinese Chamber of Commerce Eddie Au(1st, R) during a parade celebrating Chinese Spring Festival in San Francisco, the United States, Feb. 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Liu Yilin)



Martial art learners take part in a parade celebrating Chinese Spring Festival in San Francisco, the United States, Feb. 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Liu Yilin)



Students take part in a parade celebrating Chinese Spring Festival in San Francisco, the United States, Feb. 23, 2018. (Xinhua/Wu Xiaoling)


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

xian, the bell tower
China by bilwander, no Flickr

unknown place in china
China by gato-gato-gato, no Flickr

three gorges dam
China by bilwander, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

zhangjiajie
China: Zhangjiajie by Alex Barlow, no Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Villagers in traditional costumes perform the lusheng dance in Zhouxi Town, Kaili City of southwest China's Guizhou Province, Feb. 24, 2019. 







The ethnic Miao girls donning traditional embroidered attire and silver ornaments sing and dance to the sound of the lusheng, a reed-pipe wind instrument, to pray for a good harvest. Ethnic Miao people get together at Gannangxiang to rejoice in the annual Gannangxiang celebration, one of the largest-scale and most primitive Miao lusheng celebrations in Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A holdout building is demolished in Haikou City, Hainan Province, Feb. 24, 2019.





The eight-story building was left standing for three years due to disagreements over compensation, affecting traffic and the urban landscape. The local government finally reached agreement with homeowners who agreed to relocate. (Photo: China News Service/Huang Yixiao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students learn Kunqu skills during the event on Feb 19. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]



A female student tries to perform like a Kunqu artist. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

Overseas students in Shanghai had the opportunity to experience the glamor of Kunqu Opera during Lantern Festival celebrations held on Feb 19.



Artists from the Shanghai Kunqu Opera Troupe pose on stage. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]



A foreign student wearing a traditional Kunqu costume strikes a pose on the stage. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]



Students take selfies with the artists. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

Co-organized by the Shanghai People's Association for Friendship with Foreign Countries and the Shanghai Kunqu Opera Troupe, the event gathered more than 60 students from 27 countries and regions who are studying at places including the Shanghai University of Electric Power, Shanghai Normal University, Shanghai International Studies University and Shanghai University of Sport.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Firefighters take part in an emergency rescue drill in a forest in Taian city, Shandong province, on Feb 24, 2019. 



















This is the country's largest joint air-ground drill with around 2,000 rescuers, seven helicopters and vehicles, and over 1,200 firefighting equipment taking part in the exercise.










A helicopter takes part in an emergency rescue drill in Taian city, Shandong province, on Feb 24, 2019. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People visit Zhongchuang Bookstore in Harbin, Heilongjiang province, Feb 24, 2019. The bookstore has become a new favorite hangout for book lovers. [Photo/VCG]










People read at the Zhongchuang Bookstore in Harbin, Heilongjiang province, on Feb 24, 2019. [Photo/VCG]










People converse at Zhongchuang Bookstore in Harbin, Heilongjiang province, on Feb 24, 2019. [Photo/VCG]










People choose books at Zhongchuang Bookstore in Harbin, Heilongjiang province, on Feb 24, 2019. [Photo/VCG]










A view of the exterior of Zhongchuang Bookstore in Harbin, Heilongjiang province, on Feb 24, 2019. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students arrive at Huajadi Experimental Primary School in Beijing on Feb 25, 2019. On the same day, new terms begin in Beijing primary and secondary schools. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]



A parent holds her daughter’s school bags and waits the daughter to get out a car at Huajadi Experimental Primary School in Beijing, on Feb 25, 2019. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]



A parent holds a pupil's hand as they cross the street to Huajadi Experimental Primary School in Beijing, Feb 25, 2019. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]



A parent sends a pupil to Huajadi Experimental Primary School in Beijing, Feb 25, 2019. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]



A pupil walks into the campus of Huajadi Experimental Primary School in Beijing, on Feb 25, 2019. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Zhang Zi (R) and Wang Lei eat noodles during a lunch break, in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, on Feb. 23, 2019. During this year's Spring Festival travel rush, Zhang Zi, a 32-year-old railway police officer, has been working together with her apprentice Wang Lei, a 24-year-old officer.



Zhang Zi (2nd, R) guides Wang Lei as they patrol at Shijiazhuang Railway Station in north China's Hebei Province, on Feb. 23, 2019. 



A passenger consults police officers Zhang Zi (2nd R) and Wang Lei (1st R) at Shijiazhuang Railway Station, north China's Hebei Province, on Feb. 23, 2019.



Wang Lei (L front) helps a passenger at Shijiazhuang Railway Station in north China's Hebei Province, on Feb. 23, 2019. 

They have been busy helping passengers, handling emergencies and maintaining order at the Shijiazhuang Railway Station. This is the pair's second time to work together during the Spring Festival travel rush. (all photos...Xinhua/Mu Yu)



Zhang Zi (R) helps Wang Lei with her hair before going to work in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, on Feb. 23, 2019.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

This photo shows the decorated bus line 520 that a newly married couple rented as their wedding car in Chengdu, Sichuan Province, on February 23, 2019. The number 520 pronounces similar as "I love you" in Chinese. [Photo: VCG]



A new wedding couple poses for a photo with their bridesmaids and groomsmen in a wedding bus in Chengdu, Sichuan Province, on February 23, 2019. [Photo: VCG]



This photo shows the interior decoration of the wedding bus, which is filled with balloons and ribbons in Chengdu, Sichuan Province, on February 23, 2019. This new approach to a wedding ceremony has won the couple plenty of support for saving energy. [Photo: VCG]

​
A newly married couple poses for a photo on their rented wedding bus in Chengdu, Sichuan Province, on February 23, 2019. The groom says this new way is more memorable, more economically and environmental friendly compared with the traditional ones. [Photo: VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

​




Deng Wei competes during the women's weightlifting 64kg event at 2019 IWF World Cup & Qualification Event For 2020 Tokyo Olympic Games in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, Feb. 25, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Bin)



Deng Wei (Center) celebrate at the awarding ceremony of the women's weightlifting 64kg event at 2019 IWF World Cup & Qualification Event For 2020 Tokyo Olympic Games in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, Feb. 25, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Bin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students at Beijing Yanqing Taipingzhuang Central Primary School practice skating on the ice rink. (Photos/Xinhua)





The Beijing Yanqing Taipingzhuang Central Primary School is a full-time rural primary school. And Wang's training rink is located in the east campus of the primary school.

It was originally a farmland where teachers and students planted corn and vegetables. But in November 2016, with the support of the Yanqing district education committee, the Taipingzhuang Central Primary School spent more than 800,000 yuan ($118,092) to build this 1,800 square meter seasonal ice rink, and equipped students with skates and protective gear.

The school then hired a retired physical education teacher, Li Chunyu from Manzhouli, Inner Mongolia, as the children's skating coach.



Ding Jianpei, the headmaster of the school adjust a childs skates. Ding hopes the students can really enjoy winter sports while growing up. (Photo/Xinhua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冷たい熱帯魚, on Flickr

HK

Street by Tarek Li, on Flickr

Hong Kong New Year Countdown Celebrations 2019 by tomosang, on Flickr

Hong Kong New Year Countdown Celebrations 2019 by tomosang, on Flickr

East Tsim Sha Tsui at New Year by tomosang, on Flickr

Volvo Olympian VA64 (Vintage) | China Motor Bus by Aspiration + Creativity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

February 2019, Shanghai by Vlad, on Flickr

February 2019, Shanghai by Vlad, on Flickr

February 2019, Shanghai by Vlad, on Flickr

February 2019, Shanghai by Vlad, on Flickr

Squat Down For The Shot by David Pratt, on Flickr



Students show their works during a Chinese woodblock printing experience at Rong Bao Zhai, a renowned publisher of woodblock printing, at the Qianmen street in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 26, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhu Bo)



Students draw during a Chinese woodblock printing experience at Rong Bao Zhai, a renowned publisher of woodblock printing, at the Qianmen street in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 26, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhu Bo)



Students make thread-bound Chinese books during a traditional culture experience at Rong Bao Zhai, a renowned publisher of woodblock printing, at the Qianmen street in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 26, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhu Bo)



















Runners take part in the 3.5 km "Undie Run" at the Olympic Forest Park in Beijing, on Feb 24, 2019. The event, which encourages participants to run in their undergarments, aims to promote a low-carbon and environmentally friendly lifestyle. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A Tibetan Buddhist monk performs during a Cham dance ritual at the Qoide Monastery in Gonggar County of Shannan Prefecture, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Feb. 19, 2019. (Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)



Folk artists participate in "Shehuo" performances held to celebrate the Lantern Festival in Sibei Village of Majie Township in Wudu District, Longnan, northwest China's Gansu Province, Feb. 19, 2019. (Xinhua/Cai Yang)



A man performs lusheng, a reed-pipe wind instrument, during the "pohui" festival in Xiangfen Township of Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Feb. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)



Shan ethnic girls attend a ceremony celebrating the 72nd anniversary of Shan State Day in Yangon, Myanmar, Feb. 7, 2019. (Xinhua/U Aung)



A job seeker reads recruitment information at a job fair in Jinan, east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 22, 2019. (Xinhua/Guo Xulei)












Juniors at Xingnong High School in Guiyang, Southwest China's Guizhou province, mark the 100-day countdown to gaokao, China's national college entrance examination, with a pep rally on Feb 26, 2019. The annual gaokao will be held in early June. [Photo/VCG]










Students wearing headbands pay close attention during a pep rally at Hengshui No 2 High School in Hengshui, North China's Hebei province, to mark the 100-day countdown to gaokao, China's national college entrance examination, on Feb 26, 2019. [Photo/VCG]










Juniors at Zoucheng Experimental High School in Jining, East China's Shandong province, participate in a pep rally to mark the 100-day countdown to gaokao, China's national college entrance examination, on Feb 26, 2019. [Photo/VCG]










Students at Zhumadian High School in Zhumadian, Central China's Henan province, march with flags during a ceremony to mark the beginning of the new semester and a pep rally for gaokao, China's national college entrance examination, on Feb 23, 2019. [Photo/VCG]










Students march with banners at Hengshui No 2 High School in Hengshui, North China's Hebei province, during a pep rally to mark the 100-day countdown to gaokao, China's national college entrance examination, on Feb 26, 2019. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The world's first officially recognized noodle shop Ichiraku Ramen starts the soft opening in Shanghai, on Feb. 23, 2019. (Photos/Asianewsphoto)







Last Saturday, the world's first officially authorized Ichiraku Ramen shop opened in Shanghai. Located at Global Harbor, a large shopping mall in the Putuo district of the city, the eatery attracted lots of manga fans who lined up outside to have a taste of the best ramen.(Photos/Asianewsphoto)








A community worker (R) helps students do homework at an after-school care center in Yuping Dong Autonomous County in southwest China's Guizhou Province, Feb. 27, 2019. 



Primary students do homework at an after-school care center in Yuping Dong Autonomous County in southwest China's Guizhou Province, Feb. 27, 2019. 

Since 2018, Yuping has been committed to providing tutoring service by volunteers composed mainly of school teachers, community workers and college students, for primary students who were unattended after school. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)



​
Children build the "Vertical City" model guided by a LEGO Certified Professional at Shanghai Tower, China's tallest building, in Shanghai, east China, on Feb. 27, 2019. The model, consisting of botanical elements made from sustainably sourced sugarcane, was created on the 126th floor of the Shanghai Tower by 11 LEGO Certified Professionals from around the world, along with 30 children. The model is 2.47 meters tall and covers an area of more than 5 square meters. The Vertical City theme examines the use of vertical space for more sustainable living, according to the organizer. The Vertical City model will be open to visitors for the next six months at the Shanghai Tower, with the aim of promoting public discussion on sustainable living. (Xinhua/Ren Long)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Workers sort parcels at the transit center of an express delivery company in Nanchang, east China's Jiangxi Province, Nov. 14, 2018.



Zhang Xin (L), head of a local Cainiao Network Station, transfers parcels in Taiyuan, north China's Shanxi Province, Jan. 15, 2019.

Three major Chinese express delivery companies posted steady revenue growth last year on the back of booming e-commerce in the world's most populous country. SF Holding Wednesday announced that its revenues rose 27.6 percent year-on-year to 90.9 billion yuan (13.6 billion U.S. dollars) in 2018 thanks to fast growth in traditional and new businesses better catered to meet customer demands. 



A staff member works at the distribution center of an express company in Yinchuan, capital of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region



Liao Hongxia, a delivery woman, carries packages in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, Aug. 6, 2018.

Smaller rivals STO Express and Yunda Holding saw revenues up 34.4 percent and 38.5 percent to 17 billion yuan and 13.8 billion yuan, respectively, according to their preliminary financial results for 2018 filed to the Shenzhen Stock Exchange.



Staff members work at the distribution center of an express company in Yinchuan, northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, Nov. 12, 2018. 

The steady rise came amid a stable growth in e-commerce, the major source of business for the express delivery industry, said Chen Zhaolin, an analyst with Southwest Securities. The industry is expected to handle 20 percent more parcels in each of the next two years, Chen said. (Xinhua/Peng Zhaozhi)


Chongqing


Populating the People's Palace by Roblawol, on Flickr

A Branch Blossoms in Chongqing by Roblawol, on Flickr

Late Night in Chongqing by Quintin Doroquez, on Flickr

Evening Street Vendor in Chongqing by Quintin Doroquez, on Flickr

the motorbiker by Quintin Doroquez, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing


Best Family Tour Destination to China by EXO Travel, on Flickr

Beijing Trade Shows & Exhibitions list 2019 – 2020 by digi silkroad, on Flickr

Sanlunche im Verkehr by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

spielhölle im einkaufszentrum by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

KuaiDiBanderole by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr


HK


Jocky Club innovation Tower by tomosang, on Flickr

To Kwa Wan by tomosang, on Flickr

To Kwa Wan by tomosang, on Flickr

To Kwa Wan by tomosang, on Flickr

To Kwa Wan by tomosang, on Flickr

A6400640 by 稀有魚類2, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Medical staff members help a person injured in a mining accident that killed 22 people in North China's Inner Mongolia autonomous region, Feb 23, 2019. [Photo by Li Yixin/chinadaily.com.cn]










Students line up by the classroom door as the new term begins at the Yingpanshan Primary School in Southwest China's Chongqing, Feb 25, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



Workers dry oilcloth umbrellas of different sizes, with their covers being brushed with tung oil at the Guoming Oilcloth Umbrella Factory in Jing county, Anhui province, Feb 27, 2019. The oilcloth umbrella in Jing county boasts a history of around 1,000 years. [Photo/Xinhua]



Job-seekers cram into a spring job fair which offers over 15,000 openings in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, Feb 26, 2019. [Photo by Long Wei/chinadaily.com.cn]



Two women wearing bright-colored traditional Chaoxian dresses take picture with the ice chunks scattered on the river bank of the Songhua River in Harbin, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, Feb 26, 2019. [Photo by Zhang Qingyun/chinadaily.com.cn]













Visitors enjoy Dutch tulips at Huxi campus of Chongqing University on Feb 26, 2019. [Photo/VCG]










A girl poses in front of Golden Trumpet trees at a park in Dongguan, South China's Guangdong province, on Feb 26, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



People enjoy beautiful scenery of rapeseed flowers in Congjiang county, Southwest China's Guizhou province, on Feb 27, 2019. [Photo/People's Daily Online]



Visitors try to capture the beauty of peach blossoms through lens at Wushan scenic spot in Fuzhou, capital city of East China's Fujian province, on Feb 22. [Photo/Xinhua]










Clusters of plum blossoms in colors of red and pink form a beautiful scene in Huai'an city, East China's Jiangsu province, on Feb 27, 2019. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A teacher shows students how to assemble a model in Hanjiawa Middle School of Gaocheng District, Shijiazhuang City, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 28, 2019.





Students assemble models in Hanjiawa Middle School of Gaocheng District, Shijiazhuang City, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 28, 2019.



Students practice calligraphy in Hanjiawa Middle School of Gaocheng District, Shijiazhuang City, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 28, 2019. 

A series of activities including dancing, model-assembling and calligraphy have enriched children's extra-curricular life and guaranteed their all-round development. (Xinhua/Zhang Xiaofeng)







A student attends a first aid training at a primary school of Lijiaxiang Township in Huzhou City, east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 28, 2019. 



Students learn to extinguish fire during an emergency exercise at a primary school of Lijiaxiang Township in Huzhou City, east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 28, 2019



Students evacuate from a school bus during an emergency exercise at a primary school of Lijiaxiang Township in Huzhou City, east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 28, 2019. 



Students evacuate during an emergency exercise at a primary school of Lijiaxiang Township in Huzhou City, east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 28, 2019.

Activities including first aid training and school bus evacuation drill were held to mark the World Civil Defense Day which falls on March 1. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A volunteer introduces ear care knowledge to students at Daiying Primary School in Yingzhou District, Fuyang, east China's Anhui Province.on Feb. 28, 2019. China's national Ear Care Day falls on March 3. (Xinhua/Wang Biao)





A nurse introduces the ear structure to students at Zhongyun Central Primary School in Lianyungang, Jiangsu Province, east China's Jiangsu Province, March 1, 2019. China's national Ear Care Day falls on March 3. (Xinhua/Geng Yuhe)



A doctor introduces ear care knowledge to children at a kindergarten in Donghai County in Lianyungang, east China's Jiangsu Province, March 1, 2019. China's national Ear Care Day falls on March 3. (Xinhua/Zhang Kaihu)



A teacher introduces ear care knowledge to students at a primary school in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, March 1, 2019. China's national Ear Care Day falls on March 3. (Xinhua/Liang Zidong)





Passengers walk to board a train at Liuzhi Railway Station in Liuzhi, southwest China's Guizhou Province, March 1, 2019. China's 40-day Spring Festival travel rush concluded on Friday. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)



Attendants pose for a group photo at the platform at Nanchang Railway Station in Nanchang, east China's Jiangxi Province, March 1, 2019. (Xinhua/Bao Gansheng)



Passengers run to board a train at Yantai Railway Station in Yantai, east China's Shandong Province, March 1, 2019. (Xinhua/Tang Ke)



Passengers walk to board a train at Liuzhi Railway Station in Liuzhi, southwest China's Guizhou Province, March 1, 2019. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)



A technician checks a bullet train at Yantai Railway Station in Yantai, east China's Shandong Province, March 1, 2019. (Xinhua/Tang Ke)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Aerial photo taken on Feb. 27, 2019 shows Zhao Kuifa riding a motorbike to treat patients in Liubu Township of Jinan, capital of east China's Shandong Province. Sixty-year-old Zhao Kuifa has been working as a rural doctor for over 40 years at Huangchao Village. 



Zhao Kuifa (R) prepares to ride a motorbike to treat patients in front of a rural clinic at Huangchao Village of Liubu Township in Jinan, capital of east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 27, 2019.

Zhao needs to ride about 60 kilometers to treat rural residents every day, as medical services Zhao provided for patients are widely recognized by rural residents from Huangchao and adjacent villages.



Zhao Kuifa (R) measures blood pressure for an elderly in Liubu Township of Jinan, capital of east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 27, 2019.



Zhao Kuifa (L) treats a patient at a rural clinic at Huangchao Village of Liubu Township in Jinan, capital of east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 27, 2019.

Liubu Township where Zhao works benefits from basic medicine subsidies as China has introduced multiple policies to improve community-level healthcare services in recent years. Zhao hopes more young practitioners work in rural areas to provide quality and efficient healthcare services for rural residents. (all photos...Xinhua/Wang Kai)




Deputies to the 13th National People's Congress (NPC) from northeast China's Heilongjiang Province arrive at Beijing Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China, March 2, 2019, for the second session of the 13th NPC National Committee. (Xinhua/Yin Gang)



Zhang Hui, a deputy to the 13th National People's Congress (NPC) from northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, receives an interview at Beijing Railway Station upon her arrival in Beijing, capital of China, March 2, 2019, for the second session of the 13th NPC National Committee. (Xinhua/Yin Gang)



Deputies to the 13th National People's Congress (NPC) from south China's Hainan Province arrive in Beijing, capital of China, March 2, 2019. The second session of the 13th NPC will open on March 5. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)



Li Cuitian, a deputy to the 13th National People's Congress (NPC) from north China's Shanxi Province, receives an interview upon his arrival in Beijing, capital of China, March 2, 2019. The second session of the 13th NPC will open on March 5. (Xinhua/Shen Hong)



Deputies to the 13th National People's Congress (NPC) from southwest China's Yunnan Province arrive in Beijing, capital of China, March 2, 2019. The second session of the 13th NPC will open on March 5. (Xinhua/Yang Zongyou)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People participate in sheep fight game in Daolang scenic spot of Awat County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, on March 12, 2019. Local authority in Awat County is making efforts to boost the all-for-one tourism to enhance the land's charm as a tourist destination. (Xinhua/Sadat)



A local horse rider prepares his horse for goat grabbing game in Daolang scenic spot of Awat County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, on March 12, 2019. 



Cockfighting is shown in Daolang scenic spot of Awat County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, on March 12, 2019.





People participate in goat grabbing game in Daolang scenic spot of Awat County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, on March 12, 2019.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Aerial photo taken on March 15, 2019 shows workers harvesting sea cucumbers in Xiwei Village under Xinan Town of Xiapu County, southeast China's Fujian Province.





Workers harvest sea cucumbers in Xiwei Village under Xinan Town of Xiapu County, southeast China's Fujian Province, March 15, 2019.



Villagers display sea cucumbers they harvested in Xiwei Village under Xinan Town of Xiapu County, southeast China's Fujian Province, March 15, 2019. 

​
Villagers check quality of processed sea cucumbers in Xiwei Village under Xinan Town of Xiapu County, southeast China's Fujian Province, March 15, 2019. 

The local government has promoted the industry of sea cucumbers in recent years to help increase fishermen's income. The output of sea cucumbers in Xiapu County reached over 20,000 tons in 2018. [Photos / Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Women wearing traditional costumes visit Wuhan Garden Expo Park in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, March 16, 2019. (Xinhua/Cheng Min)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tibetans attend a ceremony marking the start of spring plowing in Nedong District of Shannan City, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, March 16, 2019. (Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Henan Aviation Society holds the “Aerospace Science into Campus and Aviation Technology Equipment Donation” project in Heihumiao Primary School on March 12. 



The students watch the drone show. (Chinanews.com/Wang Zhongju)



Teacher Zhang Yugun and students of Heihumiao Primary School take a group photo, March 12. (Chinanews.com/Wang Zhongju)



The teacher and students in a classroom of Heihumiao Primary School on March 12. (Chinanews.com/Wang Zhongju)



The students queue for lunch. (Chinanews.com/Wang Zhongju)

The event includes donations including drones, model aircraft equipment and science books for Heihumiao Primary School; helping the school to establish training courses for teachers and students. (Chinanews.com/Wang Zhongju)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A tea master performs tea ceremony to tourists during the opening activity of the early-spring-tea garden in Zigui County, central China's Hubei Province, March 12, 2019.





Tea makers make fresh tea during the opening activity of the early-spring-tea garden in Zigui County, central China's Hubei Province, March 12, 2019. 



Farmers pick tea leaves during the opening activity of the early-spring-tea garden at Jiandong Village of Maoping Township in Zigui County, central China's Hubei Province, March 12, 2019. The opening activity attracts lots of tourists to pick tea leaves and buy fresh tea. (Xinhua/Zheng Jiayu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A group of bridesmaids sing folk songs at a wedding ceremony in Mianhua Village of Siba Township of Luocheng Mulao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, March 17, 2019. A traditional wedding ceremony of the Mulao ethnic group is held here on Sunday. (...all photo..Xinhua/Meng Zengshi)



A team send dowries to the bridegroom's home at a wedding ceremony in Mianhua Village of Siba Township of Luocheng Mulao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, March 17, 2019.


The bride (C) is seen leaving her parents' home at a wedding ceremony in Mianhua Village of Siba Township of Luocheng Mulao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, March 17, 2019.



The bride (2nd L) is escorted by female friends to the bridegroom's home at a wedding ceremony in Mianhua Village of Siba Township of Luocheng Mulao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, March 17, 2019.



A team send dowries to the bridegroom's home at a wedding ceremony in Mianhua Village of Siba Township of Luocheng Mulao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, March 17, 2019.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Central by tomosang, on Flickr

Central by tomosang, on Flickr

A6402935 by 稀有魚類2, on Flickr

Yau Ma Tei, Hong Kong by Paweł Dziepak, on Flickr

Yau Ma Tei, Hong Kong by Paweł Dziepak, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver Chinatown New year Parade

Festive Smile by Nattawot Juttiwattananon, on Flickr

Wooden Umbrellas by Nattawot Juttiwattananon, on Flickr

Cold Day for A Walk by Nattawot Juttiwattananon, on Flickr

Our Infamous Faye Leung by Nattawot Juttiwattananon, on Flickr

Little Smile by Nattawot Juttiwattananon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Xuanzhou Lion Dance troupe performers Chen Yihui and Li Minji train in Tengxian County, Wuzhou City, South China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, March 18, 2019. 





Tang Yifeng, a sixth grader, learns about lion dance in Tengxian County, Wuzhou City, South China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, March 18, 2019. 



Tengxian is home to a special folk lion dance. The dance troupe, which formed in 1997, has won many top awards in contests, and its unique stunts that imitate a drunken lion or a lion climbing a cliff, for example, are particularly mind-blowing. (Photos: China News Service/Chen Guanyan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The "ChinaSat 6C" satellite is launched on a Long March-3B carrier rocket from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Southwest China's Sichuan province on March 10, 2019. [Photo/VCG]










People take part in a high-attitude challenge at Hangzhou Paradise Park in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province on March 12, 2019. [Photo/IC]










An aerial photo shows rape-flower fields in Jiangxian county, Guizhou province on March 10, 2019. [Photo/VCG]










Divers enjoy photos during an undersea exhibition in Fuzhou, Fujian province on March 13, 2019. [Photo/VCG]










A giant panda eats bamboo at a zoo in Beijing on March 13, 2019. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fujian


Penjahit Keliling (Tailor Peddle) by Dody NL, on Flickr

Kemayoran by Dody NL, on Flickr

Xiamen Public Transport Group 5112 D-Z5273 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr

City bikes - Xiamen by Howard Pulling, on Flickr

Canal de Fuzhou by Archives/UdeM, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK


Street Scene by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Scene by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night Shift by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Friday Night by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Peppa Pig World of Play, the world's first indoor theme park dedicated to the British preschool animated TV series, continues to attract children in Shanghai. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



A woman and her child sit on Peppa father's car. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Launched in October by Merlin Entertainments Group, the 1,100-square-meter indoor theme park brings the popular animated series Peppa Pig to reality. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Visitors have fun at Peppa's Family House. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



The theme park has 10 game areas, including Peppa’s Family House, the Supermarket, Zoe Zebra and Danny Dog at the garage, Madame Gazelle’s School Bus, and Rebecca Rabbit’s Underground Adventure. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People wearing traditional Chinese costumes participate in the annual Spring Flower Festival on March 16, 2019. in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province. 





Many wearing the traditional garb attended the event to promote Chinese culture. [Photo/VCG]



A little girl wearing a traditional Chinese costume is having her hair done for the annual Spring Flower Festival on March 16, 2019, in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A 200-square meter shared kitchen for students opens at a Shenyang university in Liaoning province on March 16, 2019. 





The kitchen is equipped with all kinds of cookware and basic ingredients. As the kitchen is a non-profit facility, students can get free cooking lessons from professional chefs and all they need to pay is a fee for using the kitchen and the provided ingredients. They can also bring their own ingredients. The canteen staff is responsible for the hygienic maintenance of the shared kitchen.[Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Guangxi

IMG_2521 by Traci L.A., on Flickr

Xingping to Yangshuo 3/14/2019 by Clare Leinweber, on Flickr

IMG_2481 by Traci L.A., on Flickr

Guangxi by Daniele Morandi, on Flickr

Guangxi by Daniele Morandi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China's Sui Wenjing (R) and Han Cong perform at the 2019 ISU Figure Skating World Championships in Saitama, Japan March 21, 2019. (Photo/Agencies)



First placed China's Sui Wenjing (L) and Han Cong during a victory ceremony for the Pairs Free Skating at the 2019 ISU Figure Skating World Championships in Saitama, Japan March 21, 2019. (Photo/Agencies)



China's Sui Wenjing (C) and Han Cong react after winning first place in the Pairs Free Skating at the 2019 ISU Figure Skating World Championships in Saitama, Japan March 21, 2019. (Photo/Agencies)



Gold medalists China's Sui Wenjing (L) and Han Cong celebrate after the awarding ceremony for pairs of 2019 ISU World Figure Skating Championships at Saitama Super Arena in Saitama, Japan, on March 21, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Lili)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students practice waist drum dance at Baiquan Primary School in Xingtai Economic Development Zone in Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province, March 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)



Students play a game to make eggs stand upright on end at a primary school in Handan, north China's Hebei Province, March 20, 2018, one day ahead of "Chunfen", which literally means Spring Equinox or Vernal Equinox when the sun is exactly at the celestial latitude of zero degrees. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



Students display their painted eggs as a part of the game at a primary school in Handan, north China's Hebei Province, March 20, 2018.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A waiter performs tea ceremony at Pengzhen old teahouse, which has a history of over 100 years, on the Pengzhen ancient street in Shuangliu District of Chengdu City, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, March 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)





Some regular customers play cards at Pengzhen old teahouse, which has a history of over 100 years, on the Pengzhen ancient street in Shuangliu District of Chengdu City, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, March 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)



Staff members dye cloths by hands on the Pengzhen ancient street in Shuangliu District of Chengdu City, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, March 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)



Luo Chaorong, 72, makes bamboo baskets at his workshop on the Pengzhen ancient street in Shuangliu District of Chengdu City, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, March 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A 37-meter-long Kaws Companion doll lies on the sea at Victoria Harbour in Hong Kong, March 22, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



A 10-meter-high Doraemon stands at a street in Shanghai, March 17, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



A 10-meter-high cat called Wuhuangwanshui meets someone in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province, Dec 7, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



A seven-meter-high Pikachu stands inside a shopping mall in Shanghai, Nov 26, 2018. [Photo/VCG]



A 10-meter-high teddy bear sits on Taiping lake in Shanghai, Sept 5, 2018. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People walk on a street in Datong, an ancient town on the east bank of the Yangtze River in Tongling, Anhui province, on March 25, 2019. [Photo by Zhu Lixin/chinadaily.com.cn]



On March 25, 2019, people travel by boat between islands on the Yangtze River and the bank, where Datong, an ancient town in Tongling, Anhui province, is located. [Photo by Zhu Lixin/chinadaily.com.cn]



A woman takes a ferry boat on March 25, 2019, from the islands on the Yangtze River to the river’s eastern bank, where Datong, an ancient town in Tongling, Anhui province, is located. [Photo by Zhu Lixin/chinadaily.com.cn]



Tourists watch a group of Yangtze finless porpoises while a breeder is feeding the animals in Tongling, Anhui province, on March 25, 2019. Eleven of the critically endangered species live in the fenced-off natural water between the two islands on the Yangtze River.[Photo by Zhu Lixin/chinadaily.com.cn]

On the eastern bank of the Yangtze River in Tongling, a city of East China’s Anhui province, lies Datong, an ancient town with a history of more than 1,000 years.



A farmer walks down a street after selling all of his vegetables in Datong, an ancient town on the eastern bank of the Yangtze River in Tongling, Anhui province, on March 25, 2019. [Photo by Zhu Lixin/chinadaily.com.cn]

A street there dating back to the early Song Dynasty (960-1279) has remained well-preserved, providing local residents and visitors with an unique experience of what traditional life was like.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Zeng Niaoniao poses with a dog at her brick-and-mortar store in Chengdu, Sichuan province on March 19, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Zeng prepares designs for the garment factory at her brick-and-mortar store in Chengdu, Sichuan province on March 19, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Zeng works with her staff at her brick-and-mortar store in Chengdu, Sichuan province. [Photo/IC]

Zeng Niaoniao, a qipao designer in the post-95s generation, started her business when she was a sophomore in 2015, and now runs stores both online and off.

Last year, the turnover from her online store reached 12 million yuan ($1.78 million)

The 24-year-old designer has a track record on improving qipao, displaying her work at the 2018 Shang Fashion Week and attracting Chinese pop idol Yang Chaoyue to wear her design for an advertising photoshoot.



Customers try on Zeng's designs at her brick-and-mortar store. [Photo/IC]

Zeng said her wish was to see people wearing her designs to stroll around town, and she wanted to bring more improved qipao with new designs to young Chinese girls.



An advertisement features Chinese pop idol Yang Chaoyue wearing Zeng's design. [Photo screens from Zeng Niaoniao's online store]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The glamour shot of Bai Jinqin provided by herself is released on March 28, 2019.





​
Bai Jinqin, a 74-year-old bodybuilding adept, exercises at a gym in north China's Tianjin, March 13, 2019. 



Bai Jinqin, a 74-year-old bodybuilding adept, walks home after exercising at a gym in north China's Tianjin, March 13, 2019. 

Bai Jinqin, a 74-year-old bodybuilding adept, has kept exercising for 14 years. After finishing her housework, Bai likes to spend one hour every day at the gym to build her body. The hobby has rewarded her with good physique and energy. (Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Residents watch a performance to mark the 60th anniversary of democratic reform in Lhasa, Southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, March 27, 2019. 





A performance marks the 60th anniversary of democratic reform in Lhasa, Southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, March 27, 2019.



A tug of war competition is held to mark the 60th anniversary of democratic reform in Gar County, Ngari Prefecture of Southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, March 26, 2019. 

Various events, such as the flag-raising ceremony, performances and photo exhibitions to highlight the strides made in six decades, have been held across many areas in the autonomous region. 



A photo exhibition shows the strides made in Tibet in the six decades since reform, at a border inspection station in Nyalam County, Shigatse Prefecture, Southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, March 26, 2019. 

Thursday marks the 60th anniversary of democratic reform that abolished ruthless theocracy and serfdom, and established a socialist system that has seen booming economic, political, religious, cultural and social development on the plateau. (Photos: China News Service/He Penglei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

When Qingming Festival approaches, it's an age-old tradition to eat qingtuan, or green rice balls, in China's Jiangnan area - the region south of the Yangtze River. The green delicacies, sometimes shaped like dumplings, are usually made from glutinous rice mixed with pounded mugwort - an edible wild herb thought to prevent toxic insect bites. (Photo/Xinhua)





A woman in Jiaokou village in Tianmushan township, Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, prepares qingtuan on March 27, 2019 to mark the upcoming Qingming Festival. (Photos/Xinhua)



Wild mugwort is made into wrappers for qingtuan in Tianmushan township, Hangzhou city in East China's Zhejiang province on March 27, 2019. (Photo/Xinhua)



People make fillings for qingtuan in Tianmushan township, Hangzhou city in East China's Zhejiang province on March 27, 2019.The filling can be either sweet or salty, and can include things like red bean paste, meat and picked vegetables. (Photo/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children hug a Rare Bear, a cartoon figure for raising public awareness of rare diseases, in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 23, 2019. The 12th International Rare Disease Day falls on Feb. 28, 2019 with the theme of "Bridging health and social care". (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)

​


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Cici works at her home in Guangzhou, Guangdong province on March 26, 2019. Cici is a craftswoman who makes model pets out of wool felt in Guangzhou, Guangdong province.



Cici makes a pet model based on a photo at her home in Guangzhou, Guangdong province on March 26, 2019. She said most of her clients want the models as a memento of their dead pets and ask her to put the pets' fur in the models. [Photo/VCG]



Cici's friend takes photos of a model pet at her home in Guangzhou, Guangdong province on March 24, 2019. [Photo/VCG]

​
Cici teaches a trainee to make a pet model at her home in Guangzhou, Guangdong province on March 24, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



Cici's work at her home in Guangzhou, Guangdong province. [Photo/VCG]

Her work has attracted 500,000 fans and received millions of thumbs-up on Douyin, or TikTok, a video-sharing platform. Thanks to videos of her process going viral, the young craftswoman has received a full calendar of orders for 2019. Cici said she really enjoys model-making, though it is time-consuming and meticulous work. [VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A view of the entrance to the Nankou Tunnel, part of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou High-speed Railway in Changping District, Beijing, March 28, 2019.







Workers inside the Nankou Tunnel, part of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou High-speed Railway in Changping District, Beijing, March 28, 2019.

Construction of the main structure of the tunnel is now complete. The tunnel is 3,032 meters long and has a designed speed of 250 kilometres per hour. The 174-km-long railway is a major transportation project for the 2022 Winter Olympic Games. (Photo: China News Service/Jia Tianyong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Wu Lizhu, inheritor of the workmanship of Jianzhan teaware, makes a piece of porcelain at his workshop in Jianyang District of Nanping City, south China's Fujian Province, March 28, 2019. Jianzhan teaware, a well-known Chinese porcelain originated in Jianyang, dates back to more than 1,000 years ago in Song dynasty (960-1279). It was the best teaware for scholars and literati to use during that time in tea competitions. Jianzhan teawares are known for their variability.



Wu Lizhu, inheritor of the workmanship of Jianzhan teaware, observes pieces of porcelain in the kiln at his workshop in Jianyang District of Nanping City, south China's Fujian Province, March 28, 2019.



Wu Lizhu, inheritor of the workmanship of Jianzhan teaware, glazes a piece of porcelain at his workshop in Jianyang District of Nanping City, south China's Fujian Province, March 28, 2019. 



Photo taken on March 28, 2019 shows a piece of porcelain made by Wu Lizhu, inheritor of the workmanship of Jianzhan teaware, at his workshop in Jianyang District of Nanping City, south China's Fujian Province.

Glazes can range in color from dark plum to yellow, green, and blue. During the heating and cooling processes, iron element in the clay can migrate within the glaze to form surface crystals in rich and glossy colors, as in the "oil spot" or "partridge feather" patterns. Among all the Jianzhan teawares, the most rare and precious type is called "Yaobian", the workmanship of which has been lost for over 700 years. Local craftsmen have been spending years of effort to replicate the original "Yaobian" Jianzhan teawares. The workmanship of Jianzhan teaware was listed as national intangible cultural heritage in 2011. (Xinhua/Wei Peiquan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Wang Zhongxiang uses discarded jade fragments to make handicraft in Qilian County, Northwest China's Qinghai Province, March 28, 2019.





The 55-year-old folk artist is known for his ability to turn the waste into valuable works of art often through time-consuming processes, such as polishing, painting and pasting. (Photos: China News Service/Ma Mingyan)



Visitors look at handicraft made by Wang Zhongxiang using discarded jade fragments in Qilian County, Northwest China's Qinghai Province, March 28, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Ma Mingyan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

streets of Jinan by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

streets of Jinan by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Life on Fahuazhen Lu by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

streets of Jinan by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's longest strop ropeway(zip line) will be in full operation starting this April in Guangzhou, capital of Guangdong province, according to a statement released by Baiyun Mountain Scenic Spot, the ropeway operator, on Thursday.



With a total length of 1,500 meters, the facility has been designed for a maximum speed of 120 kilometers per hour and is expected to be a major attraction for the city's tourism industry.





It will take riders around two minutes to travel across the valley, while taking road transportation on the same route is estimated to take upwards of an hour.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tourists view rock carvings at the Dazu Rock Carvings scenic area in Dazu District of Chongqing, southwest China, March 29, 2019. 







The carvings dating back to the 9th to 13th centuries were placed on the world heritage list by the UNESCO in 1999. (all photos..Xinhua/Liu Chan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Aerial photos taken on March 27, 2019 shows the site of the International Horticultural Exhibition 2019 Beijing China (Expo 2019 Beijing) in Yanqing District of Beijing, capital of China. The 2019 Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition is slated to kick off on April 29, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Haofu)





03.2.2019... aerial photos shows the cloudy Aizhai Bridge, a suspension bridge on the Baotou-Maoming Expressway in Jishou city, Hunan Province. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)

Aizhai Bridge, a suspension bridge on the Baotou-Maoming Expressway in Jishou city, Hunan Province, was recently shrouded in a sea of clouds, turning the landscape into a fantasy land as vehicles continued to drive across the bridge. With a main span of 1,176 meters and a deck height of 355 meters, the bridge crosses the Dehang Grand Canyon. It is also the world's highest and longest tunnel-to-tunnel bridge.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A treasured cloth paste painting of Fengning Manchu autonomous county, North China's Hebei province, is showcased at a local exhibition center on March 27, 2019. (Photo by Fu Rui/chinadaily.com.cn)



Experts from UNESCO are drawn to one of the most famous local works of intangible cultural heritage, a cloth paste painting, on March 27, 2019, in Fengning Manchu autonomous county, Hebei province.(Photo by Fu Rui/chinadaily.com.cn)



Suzzanne Ogge, UNESCO facilitator for intangible cultural heritage, takes a photo of delicate cloth paste painted patterns on a vase on March 27, 2019, in Fengning Manchu autonomous county, Hebei province.(Photo by Fu Rui/chinadaily.com.cn)



Kim Dongdae, director of the World Heritage Team, poses with a cloth paste painting on March 27, 2019, in Fengning Manchu autonomous county, Hebei province.(Photo by Fu Rui/chinadaily.com.cn)



A cloth paste painting on a plate pictured on March 28, 2019. (Photo by Fu Rui/chinadaily.com.cn)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese rescuers pass donated food and drinking water to a community school in Dondo district of Sofala province, central Mozambique, on March 28, 2019. Chinese rescuers donated food and drinking water for hundreds of children at an orphanage and a community school in central Mozambique on Thursday. (all photos....Xinhua/Zhang Yu)



A Chinese rescuer gives a child a health check at an orphanage in Dondo district of Sofala province, central Mozambique, on March 28, 2019.



Chinese rescuers pass donated food and drinking water to an orphanage in Dondo district of Sofala province, central Mozambique, on March 28, 2019. 



A Chinese rescuer conducts sanitation and epidemic prevention work at an orphanage in Dondo district of Sofala province, central Mozambique, on March 28, 2019.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Zhou Ming (R), an inheritor of Anshun woodcarving, and his wife Zhang Min paint on Dixi masks in Anshun, southwest China's Guizhou Province, March 28, 2019.



Zhou Ming, an inheritor of Anshun woodcarving, paints on a Dixi mask in Anshun, southwest China's Guizhou Province, March 28, 2019. 

 

Zhou Ming, an inheritor of Anshun woodcarving, carves in a Dixi mask in Anshun, southwest China's Guizhou Province, March 28, 2019. 



A folk artist wears a mask of Dixi opera in Zhouguan Village of Xixiu District in Anshun, southwest China's Guizhou Province, March 28, 2019.



Photo taken on March 28, 2019 shows a Dixi opera mask in Zhouguan Village of Xixiu District in Anshun, southwest China's Guizhou Province. 

Dixi, a local opera in Anshun, has been listed as one of the national intangible cultural heritages in 2006. In Zhouguan Village, there is a Dixi troupe featuring members from teenager to octogenarian. The performance of the centuries-old troupe is popular among local villagers. Members of the troupe usually discuss making skill of Dixi mask and the performance in slack farming season. (Xinhua/Chen Yehua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Li Changzheng checks the products of embroidery at the Chuxiong economic and technological development zone in Chuxiong, southwest China's Yunnan Province, March 24, 2019.





Li Changzheng (C) embroiders with villagers at Shuwula Village of Dayao County, Chuxiong Yi Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Yunnan Province, March 25, 2019. 



Li Changzheng (L) introduces color matching skills about the products of embroidery at the Chuxiong economic and technological development zone in Chuxiong, southwest China's Yunnan Province, March 24, 2019. 



Li Changzheng matches the products of embroidery at the Chuxiong economic and technological development zone in Chuxiong, southwest China's Yunnan Province, March 24, 2019.

Li Changzheng, an inheritor of embroidery of Yi ethnic group, has been dedicated her life to embroidery ever since she was 7 years old. In the year of 2008, she established a clothing company featuring embroidery of Yi ethnic group, helping about 2,000 women increase their income. (all photos..Xinhua/Yang Zongyou)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Government officials of the Tibet autonomous region attend the photo exhibition of the famous photographer Lan Zhigui in Potala Palace in Lhasa on Friday. [Photo by Palden Nyima/chinadaily.com.cn]



A photograph by Lan Zhigui that features Sothan, a serf, carrying a Land Sign pole after receiving his own land, following Tibet’s democratic reform in the mid-twentieth century. [Photo by Palden Nyima/chinadaily.com.cn]

An award-winning photographer born in neighboring Sichuan province, Lan was one of the first photographers who pioneered into the southwest region of China early in the 1950s, recording with his camera the significant changes it went through over the following two decades.





Tibetan students view the photo exhibition in Potala Palace in Lhasa on Friday. [Photo by Palden Nyima/chinadaily.com.cn]



Wu Yuchu (R), the head of the Tibet Yak Museum, takes a picture of the displayed photos in Potala Palace in Lhasa on Friday. [Photo by Palden Nyima/chinadaily.com.cn]

The monthlong exhibition is part of the celebration of the 70th anniversary of the founding of People’s Republic of China and the 60th anniversary of democratic reform of the region.

A photo exhibition featuring more than 140 works by renowned photographer Lan Zhigui kicked off on Friday in Potala Palace in Lhasa, capital of Tibet autonomous region.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSCF7169 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF7121 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF7102 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_4031 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

image by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A picture taken with a drone shows an aerial view of the C-Space Project, a Mars simulation base in the Gobi Desert in Jinchang, Gansu Province, China, 16 April 2019. 



Photo taken on April 17, 2019 shows a staff standing at an entrance to "Mars Base 1" in the Gobi desert in China. (Photo/China News Service)



Photo taken on April 17, 2019 show a model of a Mars rovers are seen at "Mars Base 1", in Gansu Province. The C-Space Project Mars Base opened officially on 17 April 2019 with the aim to educate and provide an environment for youths and tourists to experience life on planet Mars. (Photo/China News Service)

(Photo/China News Service)



A view of a corridor inside the C-Space Project, a Mars simulation base in the Gobi Desert in Jinchang, Gansu Province, China, 17 April 2019. 



Photo taken on April 17, 2019 shows Chinese students tour the site features an 'extravehicular site' for visitors to experience a trip on the 'Martian surface' in mock spacesuits. (Photo/China News Service)

The C-Space Project Mars Base opened officially on 17 April 2019 with the aim to educate and provide an environment for youths and tourists to experience life on planet Mars. The base occupying an area of 11,996 square feet is situated about 40 kilometers from the town of Jinchang in the Gobi Desert. The location is chosen to simulate the landscape and harsh conditions of living on Mars as much as possible. (Photo/China News Service)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pupils of Baisha Primary School read books donated to them in Yexi Town, Yuexi County of east China's Anhui Province, April 17, 2019. More than 600 books were donated to pupils at the Baisha Primary School and a "bus library" was set up here, which offers convenience for pupils in the mountainous area to read books. (Xinhua/Zhang Duan)





Pupils of Baisha Primary School read books at the "bus library" in Yexi Town, Yuexi County of east China's Anhui Province, April 17, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Duan)

​


Pupils of Baisha Primary School prepare to receive donated books in Yexi Town, Yuexi County of east China's Anhui Province, April 17, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Yan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yao Changhua (L) and Lin Jieyu, two Chinese volunteer teachers at Ban Nongping Elementary School, buy gifts for their family members in Vientiane, Laos, March 24, 2019. Ban Nongping Elementary School was established in 2013 with aid from China. (Xinhua/Wang Jingqiang)



Chinese volunteer teachers Yao Changhua (front) and Lin Jieyu (R), prepare lunch along with a local colleague at Ban Nongping Elementary School in Vientiane, Laos, March 26, 2019. Ban Nongping Elementary School was established in 2013 with aid from China. (Xinhua/Wang Jingqiang)



Chinese volunteer teacher Lin Jieyu interacts with local students at Ban Nongping Elementary School in Vientiane, Laos, March 25, 2019. Ban Nongping Elementary School was established in 2013 with aid from China. (Xinhua/Wang Jingqiang)



Yao Changhua (R) and Lin Jieyu (C), two Chinese volunteer teachers at Ban Nongping Elementary School, buy an illustrated Chinese-Lao vocabulary sheet in Vientiane, Laos, March 24, 2019. Ban Nongping Elementary School was established in 2013 with aid from China. (Xinhua/Wang Jingqiang)



Chinese volunteer teacher Lin Jieyu looks on during a language class to local students at Ban Nongping Elementary School in Vientiane, Laos, March 26, 2019. Ban Nongping Elementary School was established in 2013 with aid from China. (Xinhua/Wang Jingqiang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Car cameras under scrutiny after Hong Kong newspaper publishes intimate footage of celebrities*

Vehicle cameras that film passengers have come under scrutiny after a newspaper published intimate footage showing Hong Kong singer Andy Hui and actress Jacqueline Wong.

On Tuesday, Chinese-language tabloid Apple Daily released a 16-minute video showing the pair kissing and cuddling in the backseat of a moving car. Hui has since publicly apologised for being unfaithful to his wife, Cantopop star Sammi Cheng, adding that he was a “rotten person.”










While many in the city were gripped by Hui and Wong’s infidelity, others focused on the culpability of Apple Daily and the video’s creator. It remains unclear who created and supplied the video to the newspaper, and whether it was filmed in a taxi, hire car or private vehicle.

Former chief executive Leung Chun-ying questioned whether the newspaper had broken any laws, and demanded answers from the Hong Kong Bar Association and the Hong Kong Journalists Association.

“Apple Daily is openly offering money for photos and videos. Is this the function of the media?” Leung wrote on Facebook. “Even if the incident involved legitimate spouses or partners, as long as they are celebrities and public figures, video or audio clips secretly recorded by the taxi driver can still be sold for cash.”

Separately, Leung has also been criticising Apple Daily for running an “immoral” opinion column about a Chinese official. For over a month he has been naming-and-shaming companies that advertised in its pages.

https://www.hongkongfp.com/2019/04/...paper-publishes-intimate-footage-celebrities/


*Sonar Hong Kong raises the roof in another year of boundary-pushing music, arts & tech*

Sonar festival landed in Hong Kong on Saturday for another year of boundary-pushing electronic music and technology. The popular 15-hour event brought together a host of dazzling electronic artists, packed together across five stages in Hong Kong Science Park. 









Korean DJ/rapper Park Hye Jin blends minimal house, techno, psychedelic darkwave and hip-hop to hypnotic effect at SonarVillage









Festivalgoers explore fantastical virtual worlds using state-of-the-art VR equipment.


















British future-pop duo AlunaGeorge turn up the heat with a sultry, synth-drenched performance at SonarVillage. 

https://www.hongkongfp.com/2019/04/...nother-year-boundary-pushing-music-arts-tech/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rescue workers carry out a cableway emergency rescue exercise at Tianmen Mountain scenic spot in Zhangjiajie, Hunan Province, April 18, 2019. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)





A rescue worker travels along the ropeway to a "trapped" cable car in a simulated rescue at Tianmen Mountain scenic spot in Zhangjiajie, Hunan Province, April 18, 2019. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)



Rescue workers try to free people "trapped" in cable cars in a simulated rescue at Tianmen Mountain scenic spot in Zhangjiajie, Hunan Province, April 18, 2019. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)



Rescue workers carry a "rescued" person to a safe area during a simulated rescue at Tianmen Mountain scenic spot in Zhangjiajie, Hunan Province, April 18, 2019. (Photo by Shao Ying/For chinadaily.com.cn)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People of Miao ethnic group attend a singing event to celebrate the Miao Sisters Festival in Taijiang County, Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, April 19, 2019.







Miao Sisters Festival is enlisted in the first batch of national intangible cultural heritages in 2006. (Xinhua/Ouyang Guanglin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Guangzhou Customs holds a news conference in Guangzhou, Guangdong Province, April 18, 2019, showing items seized during anti-smuggling campaigns that began at the start of this year. 







They announced that 23 suspects and illegal wildlife products, such as ivory and rhinoceros horns, were caught in 111 anti-smuggling cases. Authorities took down a cross-border ring suspected of smuggling 333.8 kilograms of rhinoceros horns and detained seven suspects. (Photo: China News Service/Ji Dong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Harbin


DSC_0460 by Therealmerle, on Flickr

DSC_0448 by Therealmerle, on Flickr

DSC_0227 by Therealmerle, on Flickr

DSC_0368 by Therealmerle, on Flickr

DSC_0354 by Therealmerle, on Flickr

DSC_0286 by Therealmerle, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on April 16, 2019 shows a Jingdezhen porcelain once exported to the United States during a ceramics exhibition at China Ceramics Museum in Jingdezhen, east China's Jiangxi Province. Nearly 300 export porcelains, later bought back to China by collectors, were displayed at the ceramic exhibition. Most of the exhibits were made in Jingdezhen, a world famous "ceramics capital". (Xinhua/Zhou Mi)



Photo taken on April 16, 2019 shows Jingdezhen porcelains once exported to Italy during a ceramics exhibition at China Ceramics Museum in Jingdezhen, east China's Jiangxi Province. (Xinhua/Zhou Mi)



Photo taken on April 16, 2019 shows a Jingdezhen porcelain once exported to Belgium during a ceramics exhibition at China Ceramics Museum in Jingdezhen, east China's Jiangxi Province.(Xinhua/Zhou Mi)



Visitors view porcelains during a ceramics exhibition at China Ceramics Museum in Jingdezhen, east China's Jiangxi Province. (Xinhua/Zhou Mi)



Photo taken on April 16, 2019 shows a Jingdezhen porcelain once exported to Italy during a ceramics exhibition at China Ceramics Museum in Jingdezhen, east China's Jiangxi Province. (Xinhua/Zhou Mi)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Aerial photo taken on April 19, 2019 shows farmers sowing in a corn field in Changjia Township of Gaoqing County, east China's Shandong Province. (Xinhua/Zhang Weitang)



Farmers pick tea leaves on a plantation in Ganxi Village of Zhushan Township, Xuanen County, central China's Hubei Province, April 19, 2019. (Xinhua/Song Wen)



A farmer takes care of crops in Qiaotou Village of Jiaji Township, Qionghai, south China's HAinan Province, April 19, 2019. (Xinhua/Meng Zhongde)



Farmers pick tea leaves on a plantation in Nanchuan District, southwest China's Chongqing, April 18, 2019. (Xinhua/Qu Mingbin)



A farmer collects tomatoes in Feixiang Township of Handan, north China's Hebei Province, April 19, 2019. (Xinhua/Hao Qunying)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photo taken on April 19, 2019 shows the displayed plants during the 2019 Shanghai Family Horticulture Exhibition in Shanghai, east China. The horticulture exhibition, displaying more than 1,000 plant varieties, opened here Friday. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)





Tourists are seen during the 2019 Shanghai Family Horticulture Exhibition in Shanghai, east China, April 19, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)



A tourist poses for photos during the 2019 Shanghai Family Horticulture Exhibition in Shanghai, east China, April 19, 2019. The horticulture exhibition, displaying more than 1,000 plant varieties, opened here Friday. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)




 

A visitor (front) tries a smart rideable suitcase at the seventh China (Shanghai) International Technology Fair (CSITF) in east China's Shanghai, April 18, 2019.



A giant panda lies down on a log in Beijing Zoo, April 13, 2019. [Photo/IC]



People fill the street after the 6.7-magnitude earthquake in Hualien, Taiwan, April 18, 2019. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing


wheelchair by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

World Park by Jingtian Lv, on Flickr

yankees sanlunche by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

jianbing by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

philips rasierer by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

smartphones dont make you lonely by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

DSC_1408 by Wedding Lens, on Flickr

DSC_1366 by Wedding Lens, on Flickr

Untitled by george8189, on Flickr

2019/04/09 (Tue.) . 《Taipei Metro: Red Line - Part I 臺北捷運: 紅線 - I》 . 1. Nishi Honganji Relics 西本願寺 2. Armed Forces Museum 國軍歷史文物館 3. Presidential Office Building 中華民國總統府 4. 2/28 Peace Park 二二八和平公園 5. National Taiwan Museum 國立臺灣博物館 6. Taiwan Provincial Cit by YaWee Huang, on Flickr

極高點的喜悅│玉山之巔 by Nick Ning Huang, on Flickr

Untitled by george8189, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A tourist picks melons at a greenhouse in Caofeidian District, Tangshan City of north China's Hebei Province, April 20, 2019. A total of 7,915 greenhouses, covering an area of nearly 2,000 hectares, generate the annual output value of about 210 million yuan (about 31 million U.S. dollars) in Caofeidian District. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)





Tourists pick nectarines at a greenhouse in Caofeidian District, Tangshan City of north China's Hebei Province, April 20, 2019.

 

A villager picks nectarines at her greenhouse in Caofeidian District, Tangshan City of north China's Hebei Province, April 20, 2019. 



Villagers pack harvested nectarines in Caofeidian District, Tangshan City of north China's Hebei Province, April 20, 2019.



A canal carved into a cliff in Southwest China. http://ow.ly/Xwr730otN5z 
Hard working Chinese farmer


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A teacher talks to students about the earth at a primary school in Fushan district in Yantai, East China's Shandong province, on April 22, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A girl shows her handmade map of the earth at a kindergarten in Shijiazhuang, North China's Hebei province, on April 22, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A teacher uses a globe to talk to students about the earth at a primary school in Zaozhuang, East China's Shandong province, on April 22, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Visitors buy globes and maps at a book fair in Beijing on April 20, 2019, ahead of the 50th Earth Day, which falls on Monday. [Photo/IC]



Students from middle and primary schools take part in activities to promote low-carbon environmental protection through technological innovation in Tianhe district in Guangzhou, South China's Guangdong province, on April 19, 2019. [Photo/IC]




Kite enthusiasts fly their kites at the opening ceremony of the 36th Weifang International Kite Festival in Weifang, East China's Shandong province, April 20, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

​
Launched on a Long March-3B carrier rocket, it is the 44th satellite of the BDS satellite family and the first BDS-3 satellite in inclined geosynchronous Earth orbit.

After in-orbit tests, the satellite will work with 18 other BDS-3 satellites in intermediate circular orbit and one in geosynchronous Earth orbit.(Xinhua/Guo Wenbin)







Visitors tour the site of the 2019 Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition (Expo 2019 Beijing) during a trial run in Yanqing District of Beijing, capital of China, April 20, 2019.



Visitors tour the Shanxi Garden of the 2019 Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition (Expo 2019 Beijing) during a trial run in Yanqing District of Beijing, capital of China, April 20, 2019.

Beijing on Saturday held a trial opening of the site for the upcoming 2019 Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition to test the reception capacity of the event. About 60,000 people visited the 503-hectare expo site Saturday. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)




An aerial photo taken on April 22, 2019 shows a hotel being built in Nanjing, Jiangsu province with the look of an 'alien base'. [Photo/IC]









Interior of hotel. The hotel will be a new landmark in Nanjing after completion. [Photos/IC]

The hotel, covering an area of 105,000 square meters, is built beside a cliff in the Laoshan mountain area of Nanjing. The hotel was named for honeycomb, after its design inspiration.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Qingdao


Qingdao by dn & wp, on Flickr

Qingdao by dn & wp, on Flickr

Zhan Qiao, Qingdao by dn & wp, on Flickr

St Michael’s church, Qingdao by dn & wp, on Flickr

Qingdao by dn & wp, on Flickr

Qingdao by dn & wp, on Flickr


Taipei

Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr

  by 玄 史生, on Flickr

Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr

Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr

Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr

Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A view of Hong Kong's Peak Tram, one of the world's oldest and most famous funicular railways, April 22, 2019.





A project to upgrade the tram will involve a significant investment of HK$684 million, replacing the current tram cars, which have a capacity of 120 passengers, with new 210-passenger tram cars.



The first suspension of the Peak Tram service will begin on April 23 and last approximately two to three months. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Wei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A tourist tastes kimchi, a type of spicy cabbage, at Hongqi Village of Antu County in Yanbian Korean Autonomous Prefecture, northeast China's Jilin Province, April 16, 2019. Hongqi Village is near the main way leading to the Changbai Mountain, a well-known tourist destination in northeast China. In recent years, under the guidance of the local government, rural tourism at this village has been developed rapidly due to its locational advantages and Korean cultural characteristics. (Xinhua/Lin Hong)



Tourists learn to make rice cake at Hongqi Village of Antu County in Yanbian Korean Autonomous Prefecture, northeast China's Jilin Province, April 16, 2019.(Xinhua/Lin Hong)



Tourists visit Hongqi Village in Antu County of Yanbian Korean Autonomous Prefecture, northeast China's Jilin Province, April 15, 2019.(Xinhua/Lin Hong)



Staff members pick cherries at an orchard in Dalishu Village of Fengcheng City, northeast China's Liaoning Province, April 18, 2019. After decades of construction, Dalishu Village has transformed from a former barren hill into a rich and beautiful village in the eastern part of Liaoning Province. (Xinhua/Long Lei)



Aerial photo taken on April 19, 2019 shows the scenery of Dalishu Village of Fengcheng City, northeast China's Liaoning Province. (Xinhua/Long Lei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A woman reads to a girl at a bookstore in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, May 1, 2019. Many people in China choose to read during the Labor Day national holiday. (Xinhua/Xu Qingyong)



Readers are seen at Jimo Bookstore in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, May 2, 2019. Many people in China choose to read during the Labor Day national holiday. (Xinhua/Liang Xiaopeng)



Readers are seen at Xinhua Bookstore in Wenling, east China's Zhejiang Province, May 1, 2019. Many people in China choose to read during the Labor Day national holiday. (Xinhua/Liu Zhenqing)



Readers are seen at the cultural center of Tianjin Library in Binhai New Area, north China's Tianjin, May 2, 2019. Many people in China choose to read during the Labor Day national holiday. (Xinhua/Zhao Yusi)



Children read at a bookstore in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, May 1, 2019. Many people in China choose to read during the Labor Day national holiday. (Xinhua/Xu Qingyong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Guo Hui works on a Nixing pottery ware in Qinzhou, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, April 28, 2019. Guo Hui, a 35-year-old potter, has been dedicated to promoting Nixing pottery culture after graduation. After learning pottery techniques in Yixing of east China's Jiangsu Province, Guo returned to Qinzhou in 2009 and formed a group to make Nixing pottery wares. Guo also provided internship for local college students of related majors, as a way to boost dissemination and development of the well-preserved tradition in Nixing. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)



Fireworks illuminate the sky over Juzizhou Island and Du Fu Pavilion in celebration of Labor Day in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, May 1, 2019. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)



Li Wenshi, a 75-year-old woman of Dulong ethnic group, weaves a blanket in Dulongjiang Township in Gongshan Dulong and Nu Autonomous County, southwest China's Yunan Province, April 21, 2019. (Xinhua/Jiang Wenyao)



A nurse cares for a patient in an emergency ward in the hospital of Ningxia Medical University in northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, May 1, 2019. People from various sectors stick to their posts during the Labor Day holiday. [Photo/Xinhua]



Checkpoint staff members check the passes of the foreign crew of a ship in the entry procedures in Qinhuangdao, north China's Hebei Province, May 1, 2019. People from various sectors stick to their posts during the Labor Day holiday. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hsinchu, Taiwan

20190502_004 by Wen-ming Luo, on Flickr

20190502_002 by Wen-ming Luo, on Flickr

IMG_20180217_112338_652 by Hyper Chen, on Flickr

龐克武士，我到底看了什麼，還是騎車壓壓驚 Photo Credit： @jay77mg @hanyingwu75 @ks07c by 臭 嚕嚕, on Flickr

057A0213 by gracepoint_hsinchu, on Flickr

20190423_075 by Wen-ming Luo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photo taken on May 3, 2019 shows Guangdong Dongguan celebrating during the trophy ceremony after the fourth round game between Guangdong Dongguan and Xinjiang Guanghui at the 2018-2019 Chinese Basketball Association (CBA) finals in Urumuqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, on May 3, 2019. Guangdong Dongguan won 103-98 and claimed the title with a total score of 4-0. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)



Yi Jianlian (L) of Guangdong Dongguan signs for his palm print after receiving the MVP award for CBA finals after the fourth round game between Guangdong Dongguan and Xinjiang Guanghui at the 2018-2019 Chinese Basketball Association (CBA) finals in Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, on May 3, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Fei)



Yi Jianlian (2nd R) of Guangdong Dongguan poses with his palm print after receiving the MVP award for CBA finals on May 3, 2019. Guangdong Dongguan won 103-98 and claimed the title with a total score of 4-0. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)





Yi Jianlian of Guangdong Dongguan celebrates with his teammates after winning the forth round game between Guangdong Dongguan and Xinjiang Guanghui at the 2018-2019 Chinese Basketball Association (CBA) finals in Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, on May 3, 2019. Guangdong Dongguan won 103-98 and claimed the title with a total score of 4-0. (Xinhua/Wang Fei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Visitors enjoy roses at the Xianglian rose valley in Anning, southwest China's Yunnan province, May 3, 2019. Large scale of edible roses in Xianglian rose valley has attracted thousands of visitors during the Labor Day holiday. (Xinhua/Qin Qing)



Visitors pick roses at the Xianglian rose valley in Anning, southwest China's Yunnan province, May 3, 2019. (Xinhua/Qin Qing)



Visitors pose for photos at the Xianglian rose valley in Anning, southwest China's Yunnan province, May 3, 2019. Large scale of edible roses in Xianglian rose valley has attracted thousands of visitors during the Labor Day holiday. (Xinhua/Qin Qing)



A visitor buys corolla made with roses at the Xianglian rose valley in Anning, southwest China's Yunnan province, May 3, 2019. Large scale of edible roses in Xianglian rose valley has attracted thousands of visitors during the Labor Day holiday. (Xinhua/Qin Qing)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A child tries the plasma magic ball at Yangzhou Science & Technology Museum in Yangzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, May 3, 2019. People gain knowledge in various museums during the Labor Day holiday. (Xinhua/Meng Delong)



People visit the China (Hainan) Museum of South China Sea in Qionghai, south China's Hainan Province, May 3, 2019. (Xinhua/Meng Zhongde)



People visit a science museum in Deqing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, May 3, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Zheng)

url=https://imgur.com/NS66jED]







[/url]

Members of a wind orchestra attend a dress rehearsal ahead of an event of the 2019 Shanghai Spring International Music Festival in east China's Shanghai, May 3, 2019. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)



Visitors view a holographic light show in the Qingdao West Coast New Area in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, May 2, 2019, during the Labor Day national holiday. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai


Shanghai 20190427 Reduce Plastics by nyualumnirelations, on Flickr

2018-05-28_Shanghai, China by Jeremy-Christine, on Flickr

blue season by Trips, Streets, And Clicks, on Flickr

2018-08-24_Shanghai, China by Jeremy-Christine, on Flickr

East Nanjing Road.During the way to the bun Shanghai. by Udomchai Anukanchanaweera, on Flickr

Zhujiajiao Ancient Water Town, Qingpu by 69.mm, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Performers act during the cartoon float parade on a street of Zhongbei Creative Block in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, May 4, 2019. More than 400 performers took part in the float parade of 15th China International Cartoon and Animation Festival held in Hangzhou on Saturday. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)



Performers dressed in costumes of "Peppa Pig" dance during the cartoon float parade on a street of Zhongbei Creative Block in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, May 4, 2019.(Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)





People watch the cartoon float parade on a street of Zhongbei Creative Block in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, May 4, 2019.(Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)



A cartoon float moves on a street of Zhongbei Creative Block in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, May 4, 2019. More than 400 performers took part in the float parade of 15th China International Cartoon and Animation Festival held in Hangzhou on Saturday. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)




Tourists visit the Tianjin Garden during the "Tianjin Day" theme event held as part of the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Yanqing District, Beijing, capital of China, May 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)



A young actor performs Kuaiban, a form of Chinese storytelling accompanied by bamboo clappers, during the "Tianjin Day" theme event held as part of the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Yanqing District, Beijing, capital of China, May 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)



Gao Yan, an artist from Tianjin's Yangliuqing Wood-block Painting Studio, demonstrates his craft during the "Tianjin Day" theme event held as part of the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Yanqing District, Beijing, capital of China, May 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)



Wei Guoqiu, a respected Tianjin kite maker, shows his craft during the "Tianjin Day" theme event held as part of the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Yanqing District, Beijing, capital of China, May 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)



Actresses perform a folk dance during the "Tianjin Day" theme event held as part of the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Yanqing District, Beijing, capital of China, May 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photo taken on May 5, 2019 shows the Fuzhou Strait International Conference & Exhibition Center where the 2nd Digital China Exhibition takes place in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province. The 2nd Digital China Exhibition runs from May 5 to 9 at the Fuzhou Strait International Conference & Exhibition Center. (Xinhua/Wei Peiquan)



A staff member from a water ecology management service provider shows visitors how to test drinking water quality using a block-chain-based management and control system at the 2nd Digital China Exhibition in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, May 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Wei Peiquan)



A staff member shows a biometric access gate made by DeepBlue Technology (Shanghai) Co., Ltd. at the 2nd Digital China Exhibition in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, May 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Lin Shanchuan)



A staff member from Tsinghua-Fuzhou Institute for Data Technology shows a multi-modal interactive system which displays medical images at the 2nd Digital China Exhibition in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, May 5, 2019. The 2nd Digital China Exhibition runs from May 5 to 9 at the Fuzhou Strait International Conference & Exhibition Center. (Xinhua/Lin Shanchuan)



Two visitors interact with a robot at the 2nd Digital China Exhibition in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, May 5, 2019. . (Xinhua/Wei Peiquan)



​
A robot designed to help people address legal disputes is on display at the second Digital China Summit in Fuzhou, Fujian Province, May 5, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Lyu Ming)



An autonomous cleaning vehicle, developed by researchers at Tsinghua University, is on display at the second Digital China Summit in Fuzhou, Fujian Province, May 5, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Lyu Ming)



Chery's Exeed TX electric SUV that runs Baidu's AI platform, DuerOS, is on display at the second Digital China Summit in Fuzhou, Fujian Province, May 5, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Bin)



Visitors try out the self-driving experience in a booth by China Mobile at the second Digital China Summit in Fuzhou, Fujian Province, May 5, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Bin)



A robot system that applies face-recognition technology for safety patrols is on display at the second Digital China Summit in Fuzhou, Fujian Province, May 5, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Bin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children learn to knit a net for painted eggs under the guide of a teacher marking the upcoming "Lixia", or beginning of summer, at a kindergarten in Wuyi County of Jinhua, east China's Zhejiang Province, May 5, 2019. "Lixia" marks the seventh solar term on the Chinese lunar calendar signifying the beginning of summer. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiancheng)



Children paint on eggs under the guide of a teacher to mark the upcoming "Lixia", or beginning of summer, at a kindergarten in Shacun Town, Taihe County of Ji'an, east China's Jiangxi Province, May 5, 2019.(Xinhua/Deng Heping)



Children show painted eggs to mark the upcoming "Lixia", or beginning of summer, at a kindergarten in Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, May 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Binhua)

​
Children help make festival cuisine to mark the upcoming "Lixia", or beginning of summer, at a kindergarten in Yuping Dong Autonomous County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, May 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Hu Panxue)



A staff member of the Zaozhuang branch office of China Post shows the commemorative stamps for the 100th anniversary of the May 4th Movement, in Zaozhuang City, east China's Shandong Province, May 4, 2019. China Post on Saturday issued a set of two commemorative stamps marking the 100th anniversary of the May Fourth Movement. (Xinhua/Sun Zhongzhe)




Primary school students attend a calligraphy demonstration during a temple fair in Liujiadian Town of Pinggu District, Beijing, capital of China, May 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Xin)



People perform dragon dance during a temple fair in Liujiadian Town of Pinggu District, Beijing, capital of China, May 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Xin)



Senior citizens perform Tai-Chi during a temple fair in Liujiadian Town of Pinggu District, Beijing, capital of China, May 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Xin)



Participants show their Chinese calligraphy works during the Plano Asiafest, the annual Asian American heritage festival, in Plano, Texas, the United States, May 4, 2019. (Xinhua/Tian Dan)



A man teaches a child Chinese calligraphy during the Plano Asiafest, the annual Asian American heritage festival, in Plano, Texas, the United States, May 4, 2019. (Xinhua/Tian Dan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Players compete in a Chinese Super League match between Wuhan Zall and Tianjin TEDA in Wuhan City, Central China’s Hubei Province, May 4, 2019. 

​



Struggling Wuhan Zall stumbled to 1-1 draw with Tianjin TEDA, five games without a win. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Chang)




A boy prepares before a lion dance performance during a dragon and lion dance competition at Linyi University in Linyi, east China's Shandong Province, May 4, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Chuanbao)

​






People perform lion dance during a dragon and lion dance competition at Linyi University in Linyi, east China's Shandong Province, May 4, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Chuanbao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Visitors try out 3D face-reconstruction technology at the second Digital China Summit in Fuzhou, Fujian Province, May 6, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Bin)

​
Visitors look at a 5G-powered robot at the ZTE booth during the second Digital China Summit in Fuzhou, East China's Fujian Province, May 6, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Bin)



An unmanned police-assistance system on display at the second Digital China Summit in Fuzhou, East China's Fujian Province, May 6, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Lyu Ming)



A court-assistance system on display at the second Digital China Summit in Fuzhou, East China's Fujian Province, May 6, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Lyu Ming)



A visitor at the second Digital China Summit in Fuzhou, East China's Fujian Province, May 6, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Bin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A collection of mineral crystals stored in a warehouse in Kunming City, Southwest China's Yunnan Province, May 6, 2019. 







The owner, Mr. Tang, said the mineral crystals were of various shapes and were from the province's Weishan Yi and Hui Autonomous County, with the biggest one weighing 52.6 tons. (Photos: China News Service/Ren Dong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Participants compete in the 20th National Baking Skills Competition held at the Shanghai New International Expo Center, May 6, 2019.







Eighty bakers from across China took part in the competition organized by the China Association of Bakery and Confectionery Industry as well as other career guidance and industrial agencies. (Photos: China News Service/Wang Xin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Cloud Bridge in Yunyang Longgang Scenic Zone in Southwest China's Chongqing opened to the public on April 26. (Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn)



Do you have the guts to walk the 700-meter-high steel cable bridge or climb the 1,000-meter-high cliff in the mountains of Chongqing?

The Cloud Bridge, part of the Via Ferrata project and located in the Yunyang Longgang Scenic Zone in Southwest China's Chongqing, opened to the public April 26.

The bridge is over 700 meters high and primarily consists of a climbing ladder, cable bridge, cliff climbing and other projects, according to information released by Yunyang county government.



Tourists can experience breathtaking views climbing the mountain via the steel handrails, life cable, and other facilities, and even those with no climbing experience can scale the steep cliff safely, according to the government.

Visitors can take in the whole project in one hour, it added.

To ensure the project's safety, Yunyang Longgang Scenic Zone adopted a special chemical anchoring technology to implant steel anchors one meter deep into the rocks, and the working load of each steel cable can reach two tons.

It also introduced protection technology from Italy to ensure tourists' safety ? the protection device cannot be turned on without a professional tool or help from staff members.



There are dozens of lifeline protection anchors protecting the entire system even if faults occur to one or two .

Staff members say the Via Ferrata is a both a physical and mental challenge for ordinary people.



Via Ferrata means "steel path" in Italian, originating from the metal ladders used by the military in WWI to navigate the mountains. Today Via Ferrata is seen as a useful way to encourage tourism and increase the range of activities available to visitors.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tulips are seen at Changchun Park in Changchun City, northeast China's Jilin Province, May 7, 2019. (Photo/China News Service)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shen Hongjie shows his woodcut work at his workshop in Dunhuang, northwest China's Gansu Province, May 6, 2019. 





Shen Hongjie makes a woodcut at his workshop in Dunhuang, northwest China's Gansu Province, May 6, 2019.



Shen Hongjie (R) teaches his apprentice at his workshop in Dunhuang, northwest China's Gansu Province, May 6, 2019.

In 2004, Shen Hongjie was impressed by Dunhuang culture as he came here for sightseeing. He then left his hometown in central China's Hunan Province for Dunhuang. For 15 years, Shen Hongjie has been dedicated to promoting Dunhuang culture through woodcut. (Xinhua/Fan Peishen)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Aerial photos taken on May 2, 2019 shows farmers working in the Longji terraced fields in Longsheng County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. The day marks the start of spring plowing for the locals. (Xinhua/Su Yongzhu)







Photos taken on May 2, 2019 shows farmers working in the Longji terraced fields in Longsheng County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. The day marks the start of spring plowing for the locals. (Xinhua/Huang Yongdan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lanzhou

Behind White Pagoda Temple, Lanzhou, China by Mike Breen, on Flickr

Les Nouilles Lanzhou by Dahlia, on Flickr

shadow Lanzhou Yellow River Swin 9 by Mike Breen, on Flickr

Noodle master pulling noodles - Lanzhou Beef Noodle Bar, The Glen by Alpha, on Flickr

Lanzhou 024 by Mike Breen, on Flickr

#Asia #Lanzhou 23935162 by joseph rain, on Flickr

CHINA - Lanzhou by René Eberle, on Flickr

CHINA - Lanzhou by René Eberle, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Craftswoman dedicated to promoting Fengxiang batik in China's Guizhou...12 photos




Ran Guangjin (C) gives students instruction in Fengxiang batik painting techniques at her workshop in Duyun City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, May 6, 2019. 



Ran Guangjin poses for a photo for advertising in the Fengxiang batik clothing designed by herself in Duyun City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, May 6, 2019.

Ran Guangjin, a former art teacher, now becomes a craftswoman who runs a workshop making Fengxiang batik in southwest China's Guizhou Province. Ran has designed a great variety of Fengxiang printing and dyeing products such as stylish and practical batik clothing and handbags. Fengxiang batik is a kind of wax painting process originated from the Miao-Bouyei Autonomous County of Huishui.



Ran Guangjin demonstrates Fengxiang printing and dyeing techniques at 2018 China International Folk Crafts and Cultural Products Expo in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 23, 2018.



Ran Guangjin (L) arranges the Fengxiang batik products at her workshop in Duyun City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, May 6, 2019.

Fengxiang printing and dyeing techniques belong to a long tradition rich in cultural content. With its own technical system, the art features designs and patterns that embody both the ancient and the elegant. 



Ran Guangjin (C) gives students instruction in Fengxiang batik painting techniques at her workshop in Duyun City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, May 6, 2019.

Ran is also dedicated to promoting the passing down of this art form. She instructs local students and villagers in the Fengxiang printing and dyeing techniques for free. "I hope the young people could pay more attention to making traditional Fengxiang batik crafts, so that the skills may be carried on," said Ran. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)






Volunteers practice smiling during an etiquette training session for the second China National Youth Games in Taiyuan, North China's Shanxi province, May 8, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A volunteer practices smiling by biting chopsticks during an etiquette training session for the second China National Youth Games in Taiyuan, North China's Shanxi province, May 8, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Volunteers keep their balance with magazines on their heads during an etiquette training session for the second China National Youth Games in Taiyuan, North China's Shanxi province, May 8, 2019. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students show eggs drawn with smileys to greet the World Smile Day at Nanguan primary school in Handan, north China's Hebei Province, May 8, 2019. The World Smile Day falls on May 8 every year. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



Students show their smiley paintings to greet the World Smile Day at Nanguan primary school in Handan, north China's Hebei Province, May 8, 2019.







Dancers of China's Suzhou Ballet Theater perform Tang Yin in Bydgoszcz, Poland, on May 7, 2019. Invited by the 26th Bydgoszcz Opera Festival, China's Suzhou Ballet Theater troupe performed its original ballet Tang Yin in Poland on Monday, giving the audiences a taste of Chinese artistic elements in ballet. (Xinhua/Zhou Nan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A male nurse works at the Xinqiao Hospital at the Army Military Medical University in Southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, ahead of International Nurses Day, which is observed annually around the world on May 12 to mark the contributions to society made by nurses.



A male nurse scrubs up at the Army Military Medical University in Southwest China's Chongqing Municipality.





The hospital launched its male nurse team across different departments in 2016, and it now accounts for 10 percent of the hospital’s total nurse numbers. (Photos: China News Service/Chen Chao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Wet, warm and cold. by Van Yuen, on Flickr

DSCF4464 by 9345M, on Flickr

HK Free Walks, TST Tour, 3.5.19 in Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

HK Free Walks, TST Tour, 3.5.19 in Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

HK Free Walks, TST Tour, 3.5.19 in Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

HK Free Walks, TST Tour, 3.5.19 in Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A student practices snowboarding under the instruction of coach Sun Zhifeng (with blue hat) at the Youth Winter Olympic Sports School, or Xuanhua No. 2 Middle School, in Zhangjiakou, Hebei Province, May 9, 2019. 





Students train at the Youth Winter Olympic Sports School, or Xuanhua No. 2 Middle School, in Zhangjiakou, Hebei Province, May 9, 2019. The school established in 2015 is the only of its kind to specialize on training of Winter Olympic sports in China. 



Coaches from Finland instruct students at the Youth Winter Olympic Sports School, or Xuanhua No. 2 Middle School, in Zhangjiakou, Hebei Province, May 9, 2019. 

The school has recruited more than 1,200 students, including 200 trained to be competitive skiers. Located some 200km northwest of Beijing, Zhangjiakou will host snowboarding, freestyle skiing, cross-country skiing, ski jumping, Nordic combined and biathlon competitions during the 2022 Winter Games. (Photos: China News Service/Zhai Yujia)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A student practices snowboarding under the instruction of coach Sun Zhifeng (with blue hat) at the Youth Winter Olympic Sports School, or Xuanhua No. 2 Middle School, in Zhangjiakou, Hebei Province, May 9, 2019. 





Students train at the Youth Winter Olympic Sports School, or Xuanhua No. 2 Middle School, in Zhangjiakou, Hebei Province, May 9, 2019. The school established in 2015 is the only of its kind to specialize on training of Winter Olympic sports in China. 



Coaches from Finland instruct students at the Youth Winter Olympic Sports School, or Xuanhua No. 2 Middle School, in Zhangjiakou, Hebei Province, May 9, 2019. 

The school has recruited more than 1,200 students, including 200 trained to be competitive skiers. Located some 200km northwest of Beijing, Zhangjiakou will host snowboarding, freestyle skiing, cross-country skiing, ski jumping, Nordic combined and biathlon competitions during the 2022 Winter Games. (Photos: China News Service/Zhai Yujia)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cao Shengge shows his homemade sculptures made out of used tires in Xingtai City, Hebei province. Cao became interested in making sculptures with tyres in 2015. 







​
He has recycled nearly 50 tons of otherwise waste tires to create about 100 works, including mythical figures, beasts, and the twelve zodiac animals. He said the tires usually needed to be cut into pieces and then put together to form a creation, a process that may take tens of days. Cao also said he hopes to organize an exhibition of his works and promote public awareness of environmental protection. (Photo provided to China News Service)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

An exhibitor shows a synchronous simulation robot during the 6th China Robotop and Intelligent Economic Talents Summit in Yuyao City, east China's Zhejiang Province, May 9, 2019. (Xinhua/Weng Xinyang)

 

An exhibitor shows a cooking robot during the 6th China Robotop and Intelligent Economic Talents Summit in Yuyao City, east China's Zhejiang Province, May 9, 2019. (Xinhua/Weng Xinyang)



A robotic arm writes calligraphy during the 6th China Robotop and Intelligent Economic Talents Summit in Yuyao City, east China's Zhejiang Province, May 9, 2019. (Xinhua/Weng Xinyang)



A robot performs tasks including writing calligraphy with a brush, cooking, and delivering beer after opening a bottle all on its own during the 6th China Robotop Summit in Ningbo City, East China's Zhejiang Province, May 9, 2019. According to its official website, the summit aims to promote the application of robots in intelligent manufacturing. (Photo/IC)



A robot bartender opens beer bottles all on its own during the 6th China Robotop Summit in Ningbo City, East China's Zhejiang Province, May 9, 2019.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cosplay fans dressed as their favorite characters from movies and cartoons take part in a street parade for the Hangzhou animation festival in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, May 4. [Photo/IC]



Visitors take photos of a smart robot supported by a 5G network during the second Digital China Summit in Fuzhou, Fujian province, May 6. [Photo/IC]



A performer dressed as a giraffe interacts with passersby during a parade at the 15th China International Cartoon & Animation Festival in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, on May 4. The six-day event concluded Sunday, with deals and purchases valued at 16.5 billion yuan ($2.45 billion). [Photo by Li Zhong/For China Daily]



Vacationers walk on the "Sky Mirror" glass viewing platform during the four-day Labor Day holiday in Yangxin county, Huangshi city, Hubei province, May 3. [Photo/IC]



A worker adjusts an elaborate sprinkler on a construction site in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, May 5. Assembled using firefighting and civil water supply pipes, and connected to an air quality monitor, the humanoid emits mist from its eyes to control dust when the concentration of polluting particles exceeds standards. [Photo by Chen Feibo/For China Daily]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children play during the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Yanqing District of Beijing, capital of China, May 10, 2019. The Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition has welcomed a large number of tourists from home and abroad since the opening. As of May 9, it has seen more than 500,000 visitors, according to the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition Coordination Bureau. (Xinhua/Li Xin)







Tourists visit the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Yanqing District of Beijing, capital of China, May 10, 2019.(Xinhua/Li Xin)



"Peaceful Red" peony grown in Dianjiang county, Chongqing, won the first prize in the potted plant category at the 2019 International Horticultural Exhibition in Beijing. (Photo/provided to chinadaily.com.cn)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students participate in a Wushu (Chinese martial arts) competition in Ditan stadium, Beijing, captial of China, May 10, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhou Liang)



A student performs cudgel play during a Wushu (Chinese martial arts) competition in Ditan stadium, Beijing, captial of China, May 10, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhou Liang)



A student performs broadsword play during a Wushu (Chinese martial arts) competition in Ditan stadium, Beijing, captial of China, May 10, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhou Liang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A medical worker explains CPR to students in Jingxian County, Hengshui City, north China's Hebei Province, May 8, 2019. Medical workers demonstrated first aid skills to students on Wednesday during events to mark the World Red Cross Day. (Xinhua/Li Xiaoguo)





A medical worker teaches CPR to students at Taoyuan primary school of Hanshan District in Handan, north China's Hebei Province, May 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



A medical worker demonstrates first aid skills to students in Jingxian County, Hengshui City, north China's Hebei Province, May 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Xiaoguo)



Medical staff of the Shitai County People's Hospital conduct an endoscopic surgery under the guidance from experts of the Second Hospital of Anhui Medical University (AMU) through a 5G-supported remote collaborative operating platform in Shitai, east China's Anhui Province, May 10, 2019. The first 5G network-supported remote collaborative operation was successfully conducted Friday at two hospitals in Anhui. Medical experts from the Second Hospital of AMU guided two endoscopic surgeries operated by another county hospital via 5G technology remotely and timely, during which the experts remote-adjusted the operating machines through voice. (Xinhua/Xu Minhao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hohhot


12 Free things to do in Hohhot, Inner Mongolia, China, Survive Travel (2) by RachelVA-SurviveTravel.com, on Flickr

12 Free things to do in Hohhot, Inner Mongolia, China, Survive Travel (12) by RachelVA-SurviveTravel.com, on Flickr

12 Free things to do in Hohhot, Inner Mongolia, China, Survive Travel (10) by RachelVA-SurviveTravel.com, on Flickr

DSC08400 by sean, on Flickr

DSC08395 by sean, on Flickr

DSC08383 by sean, on Flickr

DSC08363 by sean, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A prisoner and his mother share a meal in Shenyang First Prison, located in the capital of Northeast China's Liaoning province, on May 10, 2019, two days ahead of the Mother's Day. [Photo/IC]



A prisoner wipes his mother's tears. [Photo/IC]



A prisoner talks to his mother. [Photo/IC]



A prisoner holds his mother's hand. [Photo/IC]



A mother hugs her son. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Violins are displayed in a workshop in Queshan county, Henan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Queshan, a small county in Henan province, is gaining international recognition for violin production.

The county, home to over 40 production companies, manufactures over 400 products ranging from violins, violas and cellos to cases and other accessories.

The county is now a significant supplier to Chinese and Western customers, according to a report from local newspaper Henan Daily.







Workers makes violin in a workshop in Queshan county, Henan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Production in the county accounts for 40 percent of the national market, with 90 percent sold in Western countries and annual exports exceeding $10 million, it said.

One of the largest and earliest companies in Queshan is the one Li Jianming and his wife founded in 1987.

Over 50,000 violins have been produced in their plant staffed by over 60 masters, bringing an annual revenue of 20 million yuan, with many sold to Western countries like the US, Germany, Australia and Spain.



A worker makes a bass violin in a workshop in Queshan county, Henan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

They use high-quality materials in production, making fine products welcome in western markets, Li said, adding that they also produce high-quality basses for Western customers.

To promote the booming industry, county government has established a special industrial zone.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Actors and staff members of the song and dance ensemble of Lhasa perform at Jiaru village in Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, May 9, 2019. The ensemble gave performance to introduce the culture and art to countryside. More than 40 performers participated in 32 shows which attracted over 50,000 audiences from March 28 to May 9. [Photo/Xinhua]



Children enjoy performance by the song and dance ensemble of Lhasa at Jiaru village in Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, May 9, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Villagers enjoy performance by the song and dance ensemble of Lhasa at Jiaru village in Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, May 9, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



A child presents hada, a traditional ceremonial scarf, to a performer from the song and dance ensemble of Lhasa at Jiaru village in Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, May 9, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Performers from the song and dance ensemble in Lhasa perform at Jiaru village in Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, May 9, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

toddlers have fun with their parents in Chengbei baby center of Chengguan Township, Ningshan County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province on May 11, 2019(Xinhua/Liu Xiao)



Teacher Liu Dan (R) teaches an toddler in a baby center of Huayan Village, Tangping Township, Ningshan County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province on May 11, 2019. 



Teacher Yue Youlin tells stories with a picture book for toddlers in Chengnan baby center of Chengguan Township, Ningshan County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province on May 11, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)



Mother and child enjoy time together.(Xinhua/Liu Xiao)

Lying deep in the heart of the Qinling Mountains, Ningshan is a state-supported impoverished county. An experimental project, which offers free early education to children below three years old and free training in parenting is underway here. It aims to help children living in impoverished areas to better grow up. More than 1,000 children in Ningshan have benefited from this project. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Violins are displayed in a workshop in Queshan county, Henan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Queshan, a small county in Henan province, is gaining international recognition for violin production.

The county, home to over 40 production companies, manufactures over 400 products ranging from violins, violas and cellos to cases and other accessories.

The county is now a significant supplier to Chinese and Western customers, according to a report from local newspaper Henan Daily.







Workers makes violin in a workshop in Queshan county, Henan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Production in the county accounts for 40 percent of the national market, with 90 percent sold in Western countries and annual exports exceeding $10 million, it said.

One of the largest and earliest companies in Queshan is the one Li Jianming and his wife founded in 1987.

Over 50,000 violins have been produced in their plant staffed by over 60 masters, bringing an annual revenue of 20 million yuan, with many sold to Western countries like the US, Germany, Australia and Spain.



A worker makes a bass violin in a workshop in Queshan county, Henan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

They use high-quality materials in production, making fine products welcome in western markets, Li said, adding that they also produce high-quality basses for Western customers.

To promote the booming industry, county government has established a special industrial zone.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Crew members of Xiamen Airlines gesture at the cockpit before a test flight at Beijing Daxing International Airport in Beijing, capital of China, May 13, 2019. Beijing Daxing International Airport completed its first test flight of passenger planes as four aircraft landed safely on the runway Monday morning. China Southern Airlines, China Eastern Airlines, Air China and Xiamen Airlines sent their flagship models A380, A350-900, B747-8 and B787-9, respectively, for the test. (Xinhua/Cai Yang)



A flight attendant of Xiamen Airlines greets guests before a test flight at Beijing Daxing International Airport in Beijing, capital of China, May 13, 2019.(Xinhua/Cai Yang)



A passenger plane of Air China stops at berth at Beijing Daxing International Airport in Beijing, capital of China, May 13, 2019. Beijing Daxing International Airport completed its first test flight of passenger planes as four aircraft landed safely on the runway Monday morning. (Xinhua/Cai Yang)



Crew members of Xiamen Airlines pose for a group photo with passengers in the test flight at the cabin at Beijing Daxing International Airport in Beijing, capital of China, May 13, 2019. (Xinhua/Cai Yang)



A passenger plane of China Eastern Airlines stops at berth at Beijing Daxing International Airport in Beijing, capital of China, May 13, 2019.(Xinhua/Cai Yang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People go shopping at a duty-free shop in Haikou, South China's Hainan province, May 2, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

China witnessed a tourism and consumption boom during the May Day holiday, running from May 1 to 4 around the country.



A girl dances with a local woman over bamboo poles in Sanya, South China's Hainan province, May 3, 2019. [Photo/IC]

A total of 195 million domestic tourist trips were made during this year's four-day May Day holiday, up 13.7 percent from last year, statistics from the Ministry of Culture and Tourism revealed.



Passengers get on board the bullet train D5687 assigned to Shanghai train depot by China Railway Shanghai Group Co in Shanghai on May 4, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

To cope with the travel rush, China Railway Shanghai Group Co assigned two more CR200J bullet trains to the Shanghai train depot, Xinhua reported.

 

People go shopping at a duty-free shop in Haikou, South China's Hainan province, May 2, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

During the holiday, tourism revenue reached 117.67 billion yuan ($17.48 billion), up 16.1 percent, the ministry said.



A girl sits on her father's shoulders during a visit to Sanya, South China's Hainan province, May 3, 2019. [Photo/IC]

Family trips have become the highlight of the tourism sector, boosting cultural, recreation and dining consumption, and tourists stay an average of 2.25 days at their destinations, according to the ministry.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Player Zhao Xiaotong practices playing the pipa at Lanzhou traditional orchestra in Lanzhou, northwest China's Gansu Province, May 13, 2019. 



Players Zhang Geping (L) and Zhao Xiaotong practice playing the pipa at Lanzhou traditional orchestra in Lanzhou, northwest China's Gansu Province, May 13, 2019.



Pipa is pictured at Lanzhou traditional orchestra in Lanzhou, northwest China's Gansu Province, May 13, 2019. 

Pipa, a pear-shaped stringed instrument, is one of the traditional Chinese musical instruments. The pipa is played vertically and can be found in solos, ensembles or orchestras. The images of flying apsaras playing the pipa have been seen on murals in Gansu's Dunhuang Mogao Grottoes, a 1,600-year-old UNESCO world heritage site located at a cultural and religious crossroads area on the ancient Silk Road in Gansu. Nowadays contemporary dance performances inspired from those images on the murals have been staged times and times again. (all photos..Xinhua/Chen Bin)



A performer holding the stage property of pipa dances during the Chinese classic dance drama "Flower Rains along Silk Road" at Dunhuang Grand Theatre in Dunhuang, northwest China's Gansu Province, April 2, 2019.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shenzhen



















Friends by Anders Rörgren, on Flickr

Streets of Shenzhen by Kevin Lim, on Flickr

Shenzhen Street Photos by 吉姆 Jim Hofman, on Flickr

i see you by Anders Rörgren, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kindergarten children learn Pingju opera in Luannan County, north China's Hebei Province, May 14, 2019.A series of lessons on intangible cultural heritage are set up at kindergartens, primary and secondary schools in Luannan County to develop students' interests in traditional culture. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)



Primary school pupils learn Chinese shadow puppetry in Luannan County, north China's Hebei Province, May 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)



Primary school pupils learn to perform Laoting Drum in Luannan County, north China's Hebei Province, May 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)



Han Zhengping (R), a successor of intangible cultural heritage in Anhui, teaches students to perform local lion dance at Mingde Primary School in Liuzhen Township of Quanjiao County, east China's Anhui Province, May 14, 2019. Mingde Primary School in Liuzhen Township has been committed to promoting intangible cultural heritages among students since the 2018 autumn semester. (Xinhua/Liu Junxi)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Feng Ganyu takes pictures at the Temple of Heaven in Beijing, capital of China, May 11, 2019.

​
This photo taken by Feng Ganyu shows the Hall of Prayer for Good Harvests in snow at the Temple of Heaven in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 14, 2019.

A photographic exhibition themed "Diversity of Asian Civilizations in Youth Eyes" will be held on the sidelines of the Conference on Dialogue of Asian Civilizations in Beijing.



Feng Ganyu reads a book at Beijing Normal University in Beijing, capital of China, May 12, 2019.

Feng Ganyu, a Beijing Normal University student, is one of the photographers whose work was accepted by the exhibition. Influenced by her father, Feng started viewing the world through camera lens since her high school times.



Feng Ganyu takes pictures at the Temple of Heaven in Beijing, capital of China, May 11, 2019.

On Feb. 14, 2019, a heavy snow fell in Beijing, and that was the day Feng took the picture of the Hall of Prayer for Good Harvests at the Temple of Heaven, which was accepted by the "Diversity of Asian Civilizations in Youth Eyes" photographic exhibition. After this summer vocation, Feng will go to the Paris Institute of Political Studies in France for a postgraduate degree. 



Feng Ganyu fixes her hair before dancing in a training room at Beijing Normal University in Beijing, capital of China, May 12, 2019.

Talking about her upcoming life abroad, Feng said she would like to promote Chinese culture through folk dances she has learned since she was little. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A “vertical forest” residential community with apartment buildings boasting shrub-covered balconies in Chengdu City, Sichuan Province, May 14, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Zhongjun)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver Chinatown

Chinatown (26) by RD1630, on Flickr

Chinatown (34) by RD1630, on Flickr

Chinatown (4) by RD1630, on Flickr

Chinatown (62) by RD1630, on Flickr

Chinatown (3) by RD1630, on Flickr

Chinatown (7) by RD1630, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A parade in honor of Asian civilizations held in Beijing, May 16, 2019.







The parade includes performing teams dressed in grand festival costumes from 16 countries as well 28 domestic teams. Continuing until May 22, the parade is part of the ongoing Conference on Dialogue of Asian Civilizations in Beijing. (Photos: China News Service/Fu Tian)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Asian culture carnival is held during the Conference on Dialogue of Asian Civilizations (CDAC)...32 photos





An Asian culture carnival is held during the Conference on Dialogue of Asian Civilizations (CDAC) at the National Stadium, or the Bird's Nest, in Beijing, capital of China, May 15, 2019. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)



The choral and orchestral performance "Our Asia" is staged at the Asian culture carnival held during the Conference on Dialogue of Asian Civilizations (CDAC) at the National Stadium, or the Bird's Nest, in Beijing, capital of China, May 15, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)





The dance "Passion of Joy" is staged at the Asian culture carnival held during the Conference on Dialogue of Asian Civilizations (CDAC) at the National Stadium, or the Bird's Nest, in Beijing, capital of China, May 15, 2019. (Xinhua/Cai Yang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People play the Hulusi at an art school at Qujing, southwest China's Yunnan Province, May 11, 2019.







Students play the Hulusi at an art school at Qujing, southwest China's Yunnan Province, May 11, 2019.


Photo taken on May 11, 2019 shows traditional Chinese musical instruments Hulusi at an art school at Qujing, southwest China's Yunnan Province. 

Hulusi is a free-reed wind instrument from China. It is made of a gourd with three bamboo pipes inserted into the bottom end of the gourd wind chest. The bamboo pipes consist of one main pipe which has finger holes for making different tones and two drone pipes which can play chord. It is mainly used by minority ethnic groups in Yunnan province and it has a clarinet-like sound. (Xinhua/Yang Zongyou)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A woman from the Bai ethnic group picks fresh rose petals in Mabaizhai village, Bijie city, Southwest China's Guizhou province, on May 13, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



Women from the Bai ethnic group pick fresh rose petals on May 13, 2019. [Photo/VCG]

Villagers in Mabaizhai village, Bijie city, Southwest China's Guizhou province, began growing edible roses under the guidance of the local government to boost the local economy.

The rose field, spread over more than 133,333 square meters, produces around 75,000 kilograms of roses each year.

​
A young woman from the Bai ethnic group selects rose petals for food production on May 13, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



Two women from the Bai ethnic group weigh rose petals on May 13, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



Women from the Bai ethnic group make rose cakes on May 13, 2019. [Photo/VCG]

The roses are processed into rose tea, rose cakes, rose wine, rose vinegar, and rose snacks, commodities which have become a major source of income for villagers.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Some "smiley" watermelons are seen in a fruit shop in Minhang district in Shanghai, on May 10, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



A panda rests on a tree in the China Conservation and Research Center for the Giant Panda in Gengda township, Southwest China's Sichuan province, on May 11, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A Tujia-style wedding is held for Wuye, a woman of the Tujia ethnic group, and Julien, a French man, in Zhangjiajie, Central China's Hunan province, on May 12, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



A pedestrian under a rainbow umbrella is pictured with blooming Chinese roses in the rain on May 12, 2019, in Beijing. [Photo/VCG]



After a hard day of work, a food courier rests on his delivery box in front of a shopping mall in Beijing on May 13, 2019. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A space capsule-shaped reading room in downtown Chongqing on May 15. The room is spread over 25.8 square meters and has two floors. As part of a public welfare activity to promote reading in the city, the room is free to use during its three-month exhibition. [Photo/VCG]



A woman reads a book in the space capsule-shaped reading room in downtown Chongqing, May 15, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



Four Siberian tiger cubs are shown to the public for the first time at a zoo in Weifang, Shandong province, on May 14. [Photo by Zhang Chi/For China Daily]



An aerial view of the Guyi terraced fields, featuring the shape of a giant fingerprint, in Shexiang ancient town, Bijie city, Southwest China's Guizhou province, May 15, 2019. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Armed police help relocate trapped residents after heavy rain caused flooding in Xiaotao township, Yongan, East China's Fujian province, on May 17, 2019. [Photo by Li Tao and Liu Yang/chinadaily.com.cn]







Heavy rain on Friday caused flooding in Yongan, East China's Fujian province. More than 1,000 people have been trapped, and 63 armed police have arrived at the site to help residents relocate. More than 230 residents have been relocated. Rescue efforts are still under way.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HANGZHOU









*Flickr Alexander*









*Flickr Alexander*









*Flickr Alexander*









*Flickr Alexander*









*Flickr Kim Loon Law*









*Flickr Kim Loon Law*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Visually impaired young women face life with optimism and hope in Nanjing...15 photos



Wu Yifan(L) and Zhou Wenqing walk along the campus of Nanjing Normal University of Special Education in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, May 17, 2019.



Wu Yifan(L) and Zhou Wenqing study a professional course in Nanjing Normal University of Special Education in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, May 17, 2019.



Zhou Wenqing(L) plays game with a child during a social activity at a special education school in Gulou District in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, May 16, 2019. 



Wu Yifan (C) and Zhou Wenqing (1st R) communicate with their foreign teacher in Nanjing Normal University of Special Education in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, May 17, 2019. 

Wu Yifan, 22, and Zhou Wenqing, 21, are schoolmates in Nanjing Normal University of Special Education. Both of them lost eyesight in their childhood. In their spare time, Wu likes doing makeup, paper-cutting as well as playing the Guzheng, Chinese Zither.



Zhou Wenqing plays the music composed by herself at the piano room in Nanjing Normal University of Special Education in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, May 17, 2019.

While Zhou enjoys playing the piano. Zhou once developed a computer game for visually impaired people. The two girls have passed the College English Test Band Four (CET-4) at university and decided to take part in the postgraduate entrance exam. They hope in future they would make their own contribution to the society. (Xinhua/Ji Chunpeng)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rescuers work at the accident site at Cuihongshan iron mine in Xunke County, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, May 17, 2019. Another nine people have escaped the flooded iron mine in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, leaving eight still trapped. The accident occurred at Cuihongshan iron mine in Xunke County around 3 a.m. when 43 people were working in the mine, according to the county government. So far, a total of 35 people have got out of the mine as of noon time, and eight remain trapped. Some 100 rescuers are trying to reach the trapped people. (Xinhua/Qi Hongxin)







Students view a robot performing during a technology week event in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, May 16, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Junxi)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

School students and adult visitors learn about making prints and carving stamp seals and learn about the appreciation of and technological methods being used in the conservation of the age-old buildings at the Palace Museum, May 18, 2019. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]

In celebration of this year's International Museum Day, the Palace Museum in Beijing turned itself into a dynamic stage on Saturday and offered a variety of activities to echo this year's theme, "Museums as Cultural Hubs: The Future of Tradition".



School students and adult visitors learn about making prints and carving stamp seals and learn about the appreciation of and technological methods being used in the conservation of the age-old buildings at the Palace Museum, May 18, 2019. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]



Wang Xudong, director of the Palace Museum, wears a scarf given as a gift, May 18, 2019. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]



A boy interviews Wang Xudong, director of the Palace Museum, May 18, 2019. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]



Artwork is displayed at the Palace Museum in Beijing, May 18, 2019. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Students and adult visitors were invited to the museum to learn about making prints and carving stamp seals and to learn about the appreciation of and technological methods being used in the conservation of the age-old buildings at the Palace Museum.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yichang

Yichang Sanyoudong scenic area with view on river Yangtze by AMS061974, on Flickr

Yichang Sanyoudong scenic area by AMS061974, on Flickr

S334 between Yichang and the Tribe of the three Gorges Scenic area by AMS061974, on Flickr

Yichang - local fish restaurants by AMS061974, on Flickr

Boats on the Yangtse River by #photobythomas, on Flickr

Man smoking a pipe by #photobythomas, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Guangzhou*









https://www.reddit.com/r/CityPorn/comments/ak077i/guangzhou_china/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

DSCF2174-2 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

2019 MSI Finals by LoL Esports Photos, on Flickr

松山自行車道．內湖方向 by Neon Wang, on Flickr

2019 MSI Finals by LoL Esports Photos, on Flickr

2019 MSI Finals by LoL Esports Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

retrospective: "it is not a competition" (may 2006) by hugo poon, on Flickr

retrospective: "take your time" (may 2006) by hugo poon, on Flickr

retrospective: "another rainy day" (April 2006) by hugo poon, on Flickr

"blessing / villain hitting" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"can you fix it?" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"watching the watch repair" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Longteng Bridge, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Food stand, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

2017-01-09_Shanghai, China by Jeremy-Christine, on Flickr

Rainy Day by 1seeu, on Flickr

Shanghai 2019 20 by Ignacio Izquierdo, on Flickr

Shanghai 2019 30 by Ignacio Izquierdo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Not in China but Chinese in Singapore

19-05-19_JurongLake_JNJ8519 by mianbaoren, on Flickr

19-05-19_JurongLake_JNJ8506 by mianbaoren, on Flickr

no seat for pram by Tan Paula, on Flickr

Catholic Funeral Service & Packages - Eternity Funeral by Eternity Funeral Services, on Flickr

Corporate Event Ideas Singapore by Dragon Boat Innovate, on Flickr

Mass Events Singapore by Dragon Boat Innovate, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children observe an experiment during a technology week event in Institute of Oceanology of Chinese Academy of Sciences in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, May 19, 2019. The19th National Science and Technology Week is held from May 19 to 26. (Xinhua/Zhang Jingang)



A child participates in a glow discharge experiment at the Binzhou Science and Technology Museum in Binzhou, east China's Shandong Province, May 19, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Chunfeng)



A visitor participates in an electrical conduction experiment at the Binzhou Science and Technology Museum in Binzhou, east China's Shandong Province, May 19, 2019. . (Xinhua/Zhang Chunfeng)



Robot soccer players are seen during a competition of the 2019 RoboCup Asia-Pacific Invitational Tournament in Tianjin, north China, May 17, 2019. The competition, held during the third World Intelligence Congress, attracts a total of 103 teams from home and abroad. (Xinhua/Yue Yuewei)



A contestant tests the robot during a competition of the 2019 RoboCup Asia-Pacific Invitational Tournament in Tianjin, north China, May 17, 2019. (Xinhua/Yue Yuewei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Chinese research vessel Kexue, or "Science", leaves Qingdao, Shandong province, to go to the western Pacific Ocean for a scientific expedition, on May 18, 2019. The vessel is expected to return to Xiamen in late June after completing its research voyage. [Photo/VCG]



A marine officer works in the cabin of the research vessel Kexue, or "Science". [Photo/VCG]





A giant bluefin tuna weighing more than 300 kilograms is displayed at the Asian Cuisine Festival in Guangzhou, capital city of South China's Guangdong province, on May 17. As one of the largest tunas that have appeared in China, it is estimated to be worth more than 300,000 yuan ($43,434). Visitors to the festival were surprised to see such a big bluefin tuna and were eager to take a photo with it. [Photo by Zheng Erqi/China Daily]



Pilots perform at the World Fly-in Expo held in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Macau

DRIED OR FRESH I SAID FISH I SAID FISH ! by Steve MCCATHIE, on Flickr

MACAU CENTRAL SIDE STREET by Steve MCCATHIE, on Flickr

OLD SKOOL CASINO by Steve MCCATHIE, on Flickr

MACAU CENTRAL by Steve MCCATHIE, on Flickr

JULIET BALCONIES BEHIND BARS by Steve MCCATHIE, on Flickr

MACAU CENTRAL SIDE STREET by Steve MCCATHIE, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing


Nhận định kèo bóng đá: Urawa Red vs Guoan Bắc Kinh – 21/05 by hoang back, on Flickr

Fragrant Hills Cable Car (2) by Matthew Huntbach, on Flickr

International cultural festival in Beijing Language & Culture University (19/5/2019). by Hoang Tran, on Flickr

International cultural festival in Beijing Language & Culture University (19/5/2019). by Hoang Tran, on Flickr

International cultural festival in Beijing Language & Culture University (19/5/2019). by Hoang Tran, on Flickr

International cultural festival in Beijing Language & Culture University (19/5/2019). by Hoang Tran, on Flickr

International cultural festival in Beijing Language & Culture University (19/5/2019). by Hoang Tran, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_



A tree trunk is painted with parrots in the Zoological and Botanical Garden in Changchun, capital of Northeast China's Jilin Province. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)



A tree trunk is painted with an owl in the Zoological and Botanical Garden in Changchun. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)



A tree trunk is painted with butterflies in the Zoological and Botanical Garden in Changchun, capital of Northeast China's Jilin Province. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)

Around 40 trees with scars have become popular decorations, painted with vivid images of animals at the Zoological and Botanical Garden in Changchun, capital of Northeast China's Jilin Province.



A tree trunk is painted with a wolf in the Zoological and Botanical Garden in Changchun. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)

​
Feng Shuxuan paints a giraffe on a tree trunk in the Zoological and Botanical Garden in Changchun. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)

Feng Shuxuan, 56, an experienced worker at this garden, has painted these images based on the shapes of the scars and direction of the branches, and has created various animal images like wolves, owls, tigers and giraffes, according to a report from ifeng.com, a news portal._


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shiyan 3, the ship of the South China Sea Institute of Oceanology at the Chinese Academy of Sciences, returns to Xinzhou port in Guangzhou City, Guangdong Province, May 20, 2019, after completing a 62-day scientific survey mission in the east Indian Ocean. (Photo/VCG)



People mourn the loss of colleagues during the attacks in Sri Lanka as Shiyan 3, the ship of the South China Sea Institute of Oceanology at the Chinese Academy of Sciences, returns to Xinzhou port in Guangzhou City, Guangdong Province, May 20, 2019. (Photo/VCG)



Tourists watch a performance in Wuxi Three Kingdoms Film and Television City in Wuxi City, east China's Jiangsu Province, on May 19, 2019, China Tourism Day. (Xinhua/Pan Zhengguang)



Tourists visit Slender West Lake in Yangzhou City, east China's Jiangsu Province, on May 19, 2019, China Tourism Day. (Xinhua/Meng Delong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tourists vist Crescent Lake scenic area in Dunhuang City, northwest China's Gansu Province, on May 19, 2019, China Tourism Day. (Xinhua/Zhang Xiaoliang)



Tourists visit Hukou Waterfall of the Yellow River in Jixian County, north China's Shanxi Province, on May 19, 2019, China Tourism Day. (Xinhua/Lyu Guiming)



Folk artists play drums in Taierzhuang Ancient Town in Zaozhuang City, east China's Shandong Province, on May 19, 2019, China Tourism Day. (Xinhua/Sun Zhongzhe)



Tourists visit Pingyao Ancient City, north China's Shanxi Province on May 19, 2019, China Tourism Day. (Xinhua/Liang Shengren)

​
Tourists ride a water slide in Zhuquan Village in Linyi City, east China's Shandong Province, on May 19, 2019, China Tourism Day. (Xinhua/Wang Yanbing)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chengdu


0023 by S. Krasnov, on Flickr

C2F16463 by Chris Claborne, on Flickr

chengduthumbnail-1 by Johannes Lee, on Flickr

Photo Apr 19, 8 38 13 PM by Chris Claborne, on Flickr

Photo Apr 19, 7 46 37 PM by Chris Claborne, on Flickr

Photo Apr 18, 5 13 31 AM by Chris Claborne, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Farmers tend to their fields, start harvesting some crops
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-05-21 15:20 
*





























*3 Chinese women conquer Mount Qomolangma
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-05-23 *


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Popular video an inspiration for the disabled*

chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-05-21 11:32


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

X Future Restaurant (Photo/People's Daily Online)

What will restaurants look like in the future? Ever wondered what your dinner would taste like if a robot cooked it? A robotized restaurant in the harbor city of Tianjin may give you the answers.

Covering an area of over 400 square meters with a total of 112 seats, the X Future Restaurant is a robo-restaurant launched in November 2018 by JD.com, a leading e-commerce behemoth in China. The restaurant has amazed customers with its fully-automated technology, which covers every step of the dining experience, from ordering to cooking to serving the dishes and even taking payment.



A child chats with an AI robot at the X Future Restaurant. (Photo/People's Daily Online)



A robot delivers a dish at the X Future Restaurant. (Photo/People's Daily Online)





Customers take food from a robot at the X Future Restaurant. (Photo/People's Daily Online)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A view of a pathway built along a hilly slope leading to the entrance of a residential community in Yuzhong District, Southwest China’s Chongqing Municipality, May 22, 2019. 







The road is about one kilometre long, with a height of nearly 100 meters. Built on mountains, the city has been nicknamed a "mountain city", and the integration of mountainous terrain and urban construction has created a special landscape. (Photos: China News Service/Zhou Yi)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Photo story of intangible cultural heritage inheritor in Longquan Sword making...15 photos*



Zheng Guorong poses for a photo with a sword he made at Guyue Sword Studio in Longquan, east China's Zhejiang Province, May 21, 2019. For centuries, Longquan has been famed for its sword making industry. Zheng Guorong, 55, an intangible cultural heritage inheritor in Longquan Sword making, has been making sword for more than 30 years. Zheng regards sword as a symbol of spirit and devotes all to his career with awe. 




Zheng Guorong carves patten of a phoenix on a sword at Guyue Sword Studio in Longquan, east China's Zhejiang Province, May 21, 2019. 

In his studio, the whole process of making a single sword takes two to three months, with steps including forming an idea, designing the sketch, preparing material and the final making and assembling. 



Zheng Guorong (L) teaches skills of sword making to his apprentices at Guyue Sword Studio in Longquan, east China's Zhejiang Province, May 21, 2019. 



Apprentices of Zheng Guorong practice sword making at Guyue Sword Studio in Longquan, east China's Zhejiang Province, May 21, 2019.

After setting up his studio, Zheng has trained more than 20 apprentices, who have all become sword smiths of great reputation. 



Wu Changyou, a co-worker of Zheng Guorong, burnishes a sword at Guyue Sword Studio in Longquan, east China's Zhejiang Province, May 21, 2019. 

The old sword smith insists that Longquan sword, with a history of more than 2,500 years, deserves to be carried on in our time, both materially and spiritually. (Xinhua/Weng Xinyang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr

2019-05-19-陳映安、鄭欣怡-1 by Yu-Hsiang Huang, on Flickr

Taipei by Allen Lin, on Flickr

<O> by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A child wears sunglasses as protection against sunlight in Beijing, capital of China, May 22, 2019. Beijing's observatory issued a yellow alert on Tuesday for high temperatures over the next four days. Temperature could rise to 35 degrees Celsius from Wednesday to Saturday, and reach up to 37 degrees Celsius on Thursday. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)



A pedestrian (L) puts a jacket over her head and shoulders as sun shade in Beijing, capital of China, May 22, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)



A pedestrian (2nd L) uses a personal item as sun shade in Beijing, capital of China, May 22, 2019.(Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)





Pedestrians hold umbrellas as sun shade in Beijing, capital of China, May 22, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinese boxer Xu Can succeeded in defending his World Boxing Association (WBA) featherweight title after defeating challenger Shun Kubo of Japan by technical knockout (TKO) at Xu's hometown here on Sunday.





The 25-year-old Xu Can took control of the match at the very beginning with steady moves and sharp strikes. In the fifth round, Shun Kubo was knocked down. 



With cheering audience, Xu Can claimed the victory by TKO in the sixth round.Xu became China's youngest world professional boxing champion this January, winning with scores of 117-111, 116-112 and 118-110 over Rojas. After that he was awarded as the first Chinese "five star" boxer by BoxRec website. (Photo: China News Service/ Liu Zhankun)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm still getting error messages..hno:




Artists perform on the Shanghai Day of Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, May 27, 2019. The Shanghai Day event kicks off on Monday. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)



A woman visits Shanghai Garden on Shanghai Day of Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, May 27, 2019. The Shanghai Day event kicks off on Monday. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)





People visit Shanghai Garden on Shanghai Day of Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, May 27, 2019. The Shanghai Day event kicks off on Monday. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Very slow loading pages. 







Photos taken with a mobile phone shows people visiting the China Pavilion of the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Beijing, on May 25, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Photo taken with a mobile phone shows a peacock statue at the China Pavilion of the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Beijing, on May 25, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students rehearse for Children's Day performance in a primary school in Xingtai City, north China's Hebei Province, May 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Chi)



Students play games celebrating the upcoming Children's Day at a primary school in Huzhou City, east China's Zhejiang Province, May 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Xia Pengfei)



Children and their parents rehearse for Children's Day performance at a kindergarten in Zhangjiajie City, central China's Hunan Province, May 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Wu Yongbing)



Children rehearse for Children's Day performance with their teachers at a kindergarten in Zhangjiajie City, central China's Hunan Province, May 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Wu Yongbing)



*Thuch Salik*, the incredible Cambodian boy who can speak 15 languages, including Chinese, has received sponsorship from China's Hailiang Education Group to pursue his studies at Hailiang Foreign Language School in Zhejiang Province. He was found to be able to speak 15 languages while selling souvenirs to tourists from all over the world at the tourist spots in Cambodian. Thuch Salik's father maintains his family by drawing, and his mother is sick and frail. Thuch Salik said he would study hard and go to college in Beijing in the future. (Photos: Yang Hui/GT)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People watch an auto-pilot car during the 2019 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, May 28, 2019. The 2019 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) opened here on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)



People talk with an exhibitor of the African exhibition area during the 2019 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, May 28, 2019. The 2019 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) opened here on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)



A man interacts with a portable smart robot during the 2019 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, May 28, 2019. The 2019 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) opened here on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)



A man tries a leg-rehabilitation robot during the 2019 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, May 28, 2019. The 2019 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) opened here on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)



People interact with a smart educational toy brick robot during the 2019 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, May 28, 2019. The 2019 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) opened here on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

This forum is still not running smoothly...hno:.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Visitors tour an evening dinosaur exhibition held as part of the 2019 Guangzhou Science and Technology Week at Guangdong Science Center in Guangzhou, south China's Guangdong Province, May 24, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)







Visitors take part in an activity during an evening dinosaur exhibition held as part of the 2019 Guangzhou Science and Technology Week at Guangdong Science Center in Guangzhou, south China's Guangdong Province, May 24, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tainan

台南美術館 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

Qipao by Moos Wu, on Flickr

Qipao by Moos Wu, on Flickr

Qipao by Moos Wu, on Flickr

Nan Kun Shen Dai Tian Temple（南鯤鯓代天府）/Tainan City, Taiwan 2019 by fppp01776, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tainan

台南美術館 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

Qipao by Moos Wu, on Flickr

Qipao by Moos Wu, on Flickr

Qipao by Moos Wu, on Flickr

Nan Kun Shen Dai Tian Temple（南鯤鯓代天府）/Tainan City, Taiwan 2019 by fppp01776, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chen Dongming paints a wood-block painting at his studio in Huanren County of Benxi, northeast China's Liaoning Province, May 27, 2019.





Chen Dongming works on a wood-block painting (print) at his studio in Huanren County of Benxi, northeast China's Liaoning Province, May 27, 2019. 



Chen Dongming polishes wood to make wood-block paintings at a factory in Huanren County of Benxi, northeast China's Liaoning Province, May 27, 2019.



Chen Dongming paints a wood-block painting at his studio in Huanren County of Benxi, northeast China's Liaoning Province, May 27, 2019. 

Chen Dongming, a 52-year-old wood-block painter from Wafang Village of Huanren County in Benxi, learned the techniques from his grandfather since young. As an inheritor of Huanren wood-block painting, a provincial intangible cultural heritage in Liaoning, Chen has been committed to making a proper integration of traditional Chinese landscape paintings and wood-block New Year paintings to promote the craft in an innovative way. (Xinhua/Yao Jianfeng)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chen Dongming paints a wood-block painting at his studio in Huanren County of Benxi, northeast China's Liaoning Province, May 27, 2019.





Chen Dongming works on a wood-block painting (print) at his studio in Huanren County of Benxi, northeast China's Liaoning Province, May 27, 2019. 



Chen Dongming polishes wood to make wood-block paintings at a factory in Huanren County of Benxi, northeast China's Liaoning Province, May 27, 2019.



Chen Dongming paints a wood-block painting at his studio in Huanren County of Benxi, northeast China's Liaoning Province, May 27, 2019. 

Chen Dongming, a 52-year-old wood-block painter from Wafang Village of Huanren County in Benxi, learned the techniques from his grandfather since young. As an inheritor of Huanren wood-block painting, a provincial intangible cultural heritage in Liaoning, Chen has been committed to making a proper integration of traditional Chinese landscape paintings and wood-block New Year paintings to promote the craft in an innovative way. (Xinhua/Yao Jianfeng)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students learn first aid skills at a primary school of Hanshan District in Handan, north China's Hebei Province, May 28, 2019. Various events are held in celebration of the upcoming International Children's Day. (Xinhua/Wang Hongchao)



Children interact with robot toys during a Children's Day theme event at Matou Community in Sanjiang Township of Jinping County in Miao-Dong Autonomous Prefecture of Qiandongnan, southwest China's Guizhou Province, May 28, 2019. Various events are held in celebration of the upcoming International Children's Day. (Xinhua/Peng Zeliang)



Primary school pupils paint wooden ladle (mashao) masks during a Children's Day theme activity in Jinan, capital of east China's Shandong Province, May 28, 2019. Various events are held in celebration of the upcoming International Children's Day. (Xinhua/Zhao Xiaoming)



Children learn waste sorting knowledge during a Children's Day theme event at Matou Community in Sanjiang Township of Jinping County in Miao-Dong Autonomous Prefecture of Qiandongnan, southwest China's Guizhou Province, May 28, 2019. Various events are held in celebration of the upcoming International Children's Day. (Xinhua/Peng Zeliang)



Primary school pupils play pitch-pot, or Touhu game, an ancient entertainment that requires players to throw sticks from a set distance into a canister, in Zunhua City, north China's Hebei Province, May 28, 2019. Various events are held in celebration of the upcoming International Children's Day. (Xinhua/Liu Mancang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Three Chinese women - Ma Liyamu, Ada Tsang Yin-hung and Sun Ning - take a photo with the Chinese flag on Mount Qomolangma on May 22, 2019. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Climber Ma Liyamu holds a poster showing the team name, "Everest Rose", on Mount Qomolangma on May 22, 2019. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Ma Liyamu stretches her arms out on Mount Qomolangma on May 22, 2019. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Standing on the highest mountain in the world, Ma Liyamu poses for a photo on Mount Qomolangma on May 22, 2019. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Three Chinese women - Ma Liyamu, Ada Tsang Yin-hung and Sun Ning - take a photo with the Chinese flag on Mount Qomolangma on May 22, 2019. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Climber Ma Liyamu holds a poster showing the team name, "Everest Rose", on Mount Qomolangma on May 22, 2019. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Ma Liyamu stretches her arms out on Mount Qomolangma on May 22, 2019. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Standing on the highest mountain in the world, Ma Liyamu poses for a photo on Mount Qomolangma on May 22, 2019. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Members of the scientific expedition checks the remote operated vehicle (ROV), Discovery, before it dives into the sea in the south of the Mariana Trench, May 27, 2019. 



The remote operated vehicle (ROV), Discovery, prepares to dive into the sea in the south of the Mariana Trench, May 27, 2019. 



The remote operated vehicle (ROV), Discovery, dives into the sea in the south of the Mariana Trench, May 27, 2019.



The image taken on May 28, 2019 shows "seabed gardens" in a seamount of Mariana Trench, located in the western Pacific Ocean. Chinese scientists aboard research vessel KEXUE (Science) photographed several "seabed gardens" with colorful corals and sponges on Tuesday in a seamount of Mariana Trench. (Xinhua)



Photo taken on May 27, 2019 shows a rare deep-water sea slug shot by China's remote operated vehicle (ROV), Discovery, in the sea bottom of western Pacific Ocean. Discovery, a remote operated vehicle (ROV) aboard China's research vessel KEXUE (Science), captured two rare deep-water sea slugs in western Pacific Ocean in a recent dive. (Xinhua)

China's research vessel KEXUE (Science) on Monday started to explore a series of seamounts in the south of the Mariana Trench, the deepest place of the earth. The remote operated vehicle (ROV), Discovery, dived into the sea on Monday morning to collect videos, information and samples from a small seamount in the southwest of the targeted area. (Xinhua/Zhang Xudong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Members of the scientific expedition checks the remote operated vehicle (ROV), Discovery, before it dives into the sea in the south of the Mariana Trench, May 27, 2019. 



The remote operated vehicle (ROV), Discovery, prepares to dive into the sea in the south of the Mariana Trench, May 27, 2019. 



The remote operated vehicle (ROV), Discovery, dives into the sea in the south of the Mariana Trench, May 27, 2019.



The image taken on May 28, 2019 shows "seabed gardens" in a seamount of Mariana Trench, located in the western Pacific Ocean. Chinese scientists aboard research vessel KEXUE (Science) photographed several "seabed gardens" with colorful corals and sponges on Tuesday in a seamount of Mariana Trench. (Xinhua)



Photo taken on May 27, 2019 shows a rare deep-water sea slug shot by China's remote operated vehicle (ROV), Discovery, in the sea bottom of western Pacific Ocean. Discovery, a remote operated vehicle (ROV) aboard China's research vessel KEXUE (Science), captured two rare deep-water sea slugs in western Pacific Ocean in a recent dive. (Xinhua)

China's research vessel KEXUE (Science) on Monday started to explore a series of seamounts in the south of the Mariana Trench, the deepest place of the earth. The remote operated vehicle (ROV), Discovery, dived into the sea on Monday morning to collect videos, information and samples from a small seamount in the southwest of the targeted area. (Xinhua/Zhang Xudong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More than 1,300 primary school students attend a calligraphy competition in Yinchuan, capital of Northwest China's Ningxia Hui autonomous region, on Tuesday. (Photo by Li Jing/for chinadaily.com.cn)



Primary school students wearing traditional Han Chinese attend a ceremony during a calligraphy competition in Yinchuan, capital of Northwest China's Ningxia Hui autonomous region, on Tuesday. (Photo by Li Jing/for chinadaily.com.cn)



The competition, which featured hard and brush writing, was organized to encourage students to carry forward the culture embodied in calligraphy which occupies a distinguished position in traditional Chinese culture.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Students and teachers use traditional methods to make lacquerware at the Lanzhou Polytechnic College in Lanzhou City, Northwest China’s Gansu Province. The process of decorating a cup with layers of lacquer usually takes 20 days. 







Lacquerware refers to a variety of traditional crafts that have lacquer as their surface layer, sometimes with the addition of gold or silver sheets, eggshell, or other materials. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Yutao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A woman and a child make Zongzi, a kind of rice dumpling wrapped up with bamboo leaves, as part of the traditional folk customs to celebrate the upcoming Duanwu Festival in Zigui County of Yichang, central China's Hubei Province, May 29, 2019. Duanwu Festival is traditionally celebrated on the fifth day of the fifth month on Chinese lunar calendar. (Xinhua/Zheng Jiayu)



Contestants take part in a dragon boat race held on the Yujiang River as part of the traditional folk customs to celebrate the upcoming Duanwu Festival in Changning County of Yibin, southwest China's Sichuan Province, May 29, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhuang Geer)



Two men compete in an event to catch a duck on the Yujiang River as part of the traditional folk customs to celebrate the upcoming Duanwu Festival in Changning County of Yibin, southwest China's Sichuan Province, May 29, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhuang Geer)



A woman and a child make Zongzi, a kind of rice dumpling wrapped up with bamboo leaves, as part of the traditional folk customs to celebrate the upcoming Duanwu Festival in Zigui County of Yichang, central China's Hubei Province, May 29, 2019. (Xinhua/Zheng Jiayu)



Contestants take part in a dragon boat race held on the Yujiang River as part of the traditional folk customs to celebrate the upcoming Duanwu Festival in Changning County of Yibin, southwest China's Sichuan Province, May 29, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhuang Geer)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Saigon Chinatown

HCMC by Pierre Roussel, on Flickr

Ba Thien Hau Temple - Pagoda of the Lady Thien Hau by David, on Flickr

Street Vendors in front of On Lang Pagoda in Saigon by Marco Verch Professional Photographer and Speaker, on Flickr

HCMC by Pierre Roussel, on Flickr

HCMC by Pierre Roussel, on Flickr

HCMC by Pierre Roussel, on Flickr

Untitled by Tayne Ephraim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Russian reporters dressed in wedding robes experience traditional wedding customs on May 24, 2019. Twelve reporters from Russia's eight mainstream media companies pay a visit to Feilong village, Sichuan province, to better understand local culture. [Photo/China News Service]



High school seniors at a middle school in Handan, North China's Hebei province, cheer themselves up before the coming gaokao, or college entrance examination, by making victory signs on May 25, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A visitor views an immersive digital art exhibition themed around big data during the China International Big Data Industry Expo 2019 in Guiyang city, Southwest China's Guizhou province, on May 26, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A visitor takes photos in a "kaleidoscope" tunnel in Hohhot, North China's Inner Mongolia autonomous region, on May 27, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



A local resident rides a bicycle on a flooded road caused by a heavy rainstorm in Zhuhai city, South China's Guangdong province, May 27, 2019. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The International Children's Day gala takes place on June 1 this year. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Host Ju Ping (center) performs onstage with young students. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Many children's channel hosts, who are household names in China, will appear onstage. Celebrities such as Richie Jen and Christine Fan will greet the young viewers together with inspiring figures like Liu Yang, the first Chinese female astronaut, and Sun Yang, the Olympic swimming champion.



Young children present a dance about traditional Chinese culture. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The China Media Group will hold an International Children's Day gala, bringing together a medley of cultural and artistic performances at 8 pm on June 1.



Singer Christine Fan (center) performs onstage. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Peking Opera artist Wang Peiyu (left) performs arias with young music lovers. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The celebration, which includes singing, dance, opera, acrobatics and kung fu shows, will be broadcast through all CMG platforms reaching audiences across the world.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Peng Liyuan, wife of Chinese President Xi Jinping, meets with a group of international graduate students from China Women's University (CWU) at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing, capital of China, May 30, 2019. The students are from CWU's International Master's Program of Social Work in "Women's Leadership and Social Development," established to implement initiatives announced by President Xi at the 2015 Global Leaders' Meeting on Gender Equality and Women's Empowerment. So far, 72 female students from 27 countries have studied under the program. (Xinhua/Pang Xinglei)



China's new foreigner visa is set to be launched June 1. (Photo/National Immigration Administration)



The new design features an adjusted layout, column setting and machine-readable code, while the new foreigner visa and residence permit cards will also feature a color profile picture of the holder.

China is to update its foreigner visa, group visa and residence permit from June 1, the National Immigration Administration announced Friday.
Bureaus of exit and entry administration across the country will in the meantime stop issuing the current versions of the foreigner visa, tourist visa to special economic zone, group visa and residence permit.



Application requirements, processes, standards, charging items and inspections remain unchanged, and previously issued visas remain valid, according to the administration.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Peng Liyuan, wife of Chinese President Xi Jinping, meets with a group of international graduate students from China Women's University (CWU) at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing, capital of China, May 30, 2019. The students are from CWU's International Master's Program of Social Work in "Women's Leadership and Social Development," established to implement initiatives announced by President Xi at the 2015 Global Leaders' Meeting on Gender Equality and Women's Empowerment. So far, 72 female students from 27 countries have studied under the program. (Xinhua/Pang Xinglei)



China's new foreigner visa is set to be launched June 1. (Photo/National Immigration Administration)



The new design features an adjusted layout, column setting and machine-readable code, while the new foreigner visa and residence permit cards will also feature a color profile picture of the holder.

China is to update its foreigner visa, group visa and residence permit from June 1, the National Immigration Administration announced Friday.
Bureaus of exit and entry administration across the country will in the meantime stop issuing the current versions of the foreigner visa, tourist visa to special economic zone, group visa and residence permit.



Application requirements, processes, standards, charging items and inspections remain unchanged, and previously issued visas remain valid, according to the administration.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC09230 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC09200 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC09183 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC09244 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children of a special education school paint during an activity to greet the International Children's Day in Zunhua city, Tangshan of North China's Hebei province, May 30, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Children make clay sculptures to greet the International Children's Day in Cangzhou, North China's Hebei province, May 30, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Children perform during an activity to greet the International Children's Day in Shijiazhuang, capital of North China's Hebei province, May 30, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]





Children perform during an activity to greet the International Children's Day in Yiyuan county, Zibo city, East China's Shandong province, May 30, 2019. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children experience shadow puppetry in celebration of the upcoming Children's Day at a kidergarten in Quwo County, north China's Shanxi Province, May 29, 2019. (Xinhua/Qiao Jinchun)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A worker arranges bricks for carving at a brick carving company in Linxia Hui Autonomous Prefecture, northwest China's Gansu Province, May 31, 2019. 



A tour guide introduces a giant brick carving artwork in Linxia City of Linxia Hui Autonomous Prefecture, northwest China's Gansu Province, May 31, 2019. 

Linxia brick carving is one of the traditional folk arts in Linxia, which became a mature artistic form and prospered during the Ming (1368-1644) and Qing (1644-1911) dynasties. It was listed in 2006 as one of China's national intangible heritages. (Xinhua/Ma Ning)[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A worker arranges bricks for carving at a brick carving company in Linxia Hui Autonomous Prefecture, northwest China's Gansu Province, May 31, 2019. 



A tour guide introduces a giant brick carving artwork in Linxia City of Linxia Hui Autonomous Prefecture, northwest China's Gansu Province, May 31, 2019. 

Linxia brick carving is one of the traditional folk arts in Linxia, which became a mature artistic form and prospered during the Ming (1368-1644) and Qing (1644-1911) dynasties. It was listed in 2006 as one of China's national intangible heritages. (Xinhua/Ma Ning)[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Competitors take part in a dragon boat race held in Zixing City, central China's Hunan Province, June 2, 2019. Various events are held across the country to celebrate the upcoming Dragon Boat Festival, which falls on the fifth day of the fifth month on Chinese lunar calendar. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiaorong)



Spainish tourists try making Zongzi, a kind of rice dumpling wrapped up with bamboo leaves, at a homestay in Xiantan Village of Moganshan Township in Deqing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, June 2, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Zheng)



A child and her family member make Zongzi, a kind of rice dumpling wrapped up with bamboo leaves, during a themed event in Gu'an County of Langfang City, north China's Hebei Province, June 2, 2019.(Xinhua/Men Congshuo)



A child displays Zongzi, a kind of rice dumpling wrapped up with bamboo leaves, she made with her family member during a themed event in Gu'an County of Langfang City, north China's Hebei Province, June 2, 2019. (Xinhua/Men Congshuo)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

World-renowned Chinese pianist Lang Lang announced his marriage to 24-year-old pianist Gina Alice Redlinger on his official Weibo account on Sunday. 



Redlinger, who is of German and Korean heritage, graduated from Hochschule für Musik und Theater Hamburg, one of the most prestigious academies of music in Germany.



Lang Lang is the first Chinese pianist to be engaged by the Vienna Philharmonic, Berlin Philharmonic and all major American orchestras. [Photos/Weibo]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A Bengal tiger has given birth to four cubs including a genetic mutant white tiger in the Shendiaoshan Wildlife Park in Rongcheng City, East China’s Shandong Province. The tiger cubs are in good health and now living on milk powder. (Photos: China News Service/Lin Haizhen)










​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cyclists bike on the first bicycle-only lane near Longze subway station in Beijing, May 31, 2019. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)



Cyclists are seen on the first bicycle-only lane in Beijing, May 31, 2019. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)



Bike parking equipment is seen nearby Longze subway station in Beijing, May 31, 2019. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)'

Conveyor belts for bikes and other power assisting devices are installed at entrances and exits of the road to provide convenience and ensure safety.





Beijing opened its first bicycle-only road at 7 am Friday morning, which is expected to ease traffic in the area between Huilongguan, a densely populated community, and Shangdi, where a large number of hi-tech companies are located, in northern Beijing.

An average of 11,600 people commute to work daily in the area.

According to the Beijing Municipal Commission of Transport, the 6.5-kilometer-long road has a maximum speed of no more than 15 kilometers per hour and pedestrians, electric bicycles and other vehicles are forbidden to enter the road.

As per the authority, there are three lanes, including a reversible lane, on the six-meter-wide road.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chen Lun, a world champion winner of Chinese martial arts Nanquan, coaches children in Huitong village, Zhuhai city, Guangdong Province, June 1, 2019. (People’s Daily Online/Du Mingming)

Did you ever think about learning Chinese martial arts from national or even world level champions? Children in South China’s Guangdong province recently had a great opportunity.



About 40 children staged a special performance of Chinese martial arts in ancient Huitong village of Guangdong’s Zhuhai city on June 1, 2019.





Instructed by martial arts masters including world champions He Qiang, Chen Lun and national champions Zhang Tengou and Lu qinghua, the children practiced traditional martial arts with great enthusiasm.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Craftswoman Chen Bing puts the final touch to a gourd in Lanzhou City, Gansu Province in June 2019. The second generation in her family to make artistic creations on gourds, she carved characters sometimes just one millimeter in size. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Na)









Craftswoman Chen Bing shows a gourd she carved in Lanzhou City, Gansu Province in June 2019. (Photos: China News Service/Yang Na)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Staff members prepare to destroy drugs at an incineration power plant in Chengmai County, south China's Hainan Province, June 3, 2019. 



Staff members throw drugs into the rubbish pool of an incineration power plant in Chengmai County, south China's Hainan Province, June 3, 2019. 



A staff member operates a machine to throw drugs into the incinerator at an incineration power plant in Chengmai County, south China's Hainan Province, June 3, 2019.

Authorities in south China's island province of Hainan destroyed over 280 kg of drugs at an incineration power plant in Chengmai County on Monday. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)



Aerial photo taken on June 3, 2019 shows the Royal Caribbean International cruise ship "Spectrum of the Seas" at Shanghai Wusongkou International Cruise Terminal in Shanghai, east China. 



A tourist takes photos of the Royal Caribbean International cruise ship "Spectrum of the Seas" at Shanghai Wusongkou International Cruise Terminal in Shanghai, east China, June 3, 2019. 

With nearly 5,000 passengers on board, "Spectrum of the Seas" closed its 47-day journey and docked on Shanghai Wusongkou International Cruise Terminal, as it is the 2000th ship since the cruise terminal opened in 2011. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ji Guoqin makes tiger-head sachets in Suzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 3, 2019. Various activities are held across the country to celebrate the upcoming Dragon Boat Festival, which falls on June 7 this year. (Xinhua/Hang Xingwei)



People attend a training for dragon boat race in Yuping Dong Autonomous county of Tongren, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 3, 2019. (Xinhua/Ou Xiudeng)



Pupils make Zongzi, a traditional Chinese food made of rice with various fillings wrapped in bamboo leaves, with the guidance of teachers at Yuxinnan primary school in Handan, north China's Hebei Province, June 3, 2019. (Xinhua/Hao Qunying)



People push a dragon boat to the water at Nijiatian Village in Changxing County of Huzhou City, east China's Zhejiang Province, June 3, 2019. Various activities are held across the country to celebrate the upcoming Dragon Boat Festival, which falls on June 7 this year. (Xinhua/Tan Yunfeng)



Aerial photo taken on June 4, 2019 shows people attending a training for dragon boat race in Zhouquan Town of Tongxiang, east China's Zhejiang Province.(Xinhua/Xu Yu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Temple（廟宇）/New Taipei City, Taiwan 2019 by fppp01776, on Flickr

Sanxia Old Street（三峽老街）/New Taipei City, Taiwan 2019 by fppp01776, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Hats Off Security by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

London Boy by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Hairdresser by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chongqing

1 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

2 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

3 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

4 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

5 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

6 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pupils take part in a garbage-sorting activity at an elementary school in Binzhou, east China's Shandong Province, June 4, 2019. Various activities are held across the country to raise people's awareness of garbage sorting and help them develop the habit of waste classification. (Xinhua/Chen Bin)



Pupils learn the knowledge of garbage sorting at an elementary school in Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province, June 4, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Chi)



Students throw wastes into rubbish bins according to garbage sorting in Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province, June 4, 2019.(Xinhua/Song Jie)



Pupils display the learning materials of garbage sorting at an elementary school in Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province, June 4, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Chi)



A volunteer illustrates the knowledge of garbage sorting to children in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, June 4, 2019. (Xinhua/Fu Jun)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A view of the first highway bridge connecting China and Russia across the Heilongjiang River in June 2019. 



Construction workers from China and Russia shake hands after putting in the last bolts to connect the highway bridge across the Heilongjiang River, called the Amur River in Russia. (Photo: China News Service/Shao Guoliang)



File photo shows construction on the first highway bridge connecting China and Russia across the Heilongjiang River, called the Amur River in Russia. (Photo provided to China News Service)



Construction on the first highway bridge connecting China and Russia across the Heilongjiang River, called the Amur River in Russia. (Photo provided to China News Service)

Construction workers attached the last bolts to connect the bridge last Friday. Measuring 1,284 meters long and 14.5 meters wide, the span across the Heilongjiang River, known in Russia as the Amur River, stretches from Heihe, a border city in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, to the Russian city of Blagoveshchensk. (Photo: China News Service/Shao Guoliang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A view of a basketball court built inside a Karst cave in Xinchun Village, Nayong County, Guizhou Province. 









The basketball court was built with governmental subsidies as well as donations from local residents. It opened last December after it was equipped with an auditorium. (Photo: China News Service/Han Xianpu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Zhang Bo (5th L) poses for photos in front of his aircraft while receiving a warm welcome from family members and friends at an airport in Chicago, the United States, on June 9, 2019. 





The Diamond DA42 aircraft which Zhang Bo flew for his flight around the world lands at an airport in Chicago, the United States, on June 9, 2019. 



Zhang Bo waves to family members and friends after landing at an airport in Chicago, the United States, on June 9, 2019. 



Zhang Bo unloads an immersion suit from his plane at an airport in Chicago, the United States, on June 9, 2019.

After flying 68 days and making 50 stops, 57-year-old Bo Zhang completed his second around-the-world flight and landed in Chicago on Sunday morning. On April 2, Zhang kicked off the flight in the same airport in Chicago. In 68 days, he flied through 21 countries in three continents and over three oceans, with total mileage reaching 41,000 kilometers. (Xinhua/Wang Ping)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Aerial photo shows a herdsman driving the livestock in a trip for summer pasture in Fuhai County of Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, on June 6, 2019. 



A herdsman herds sheep in Fuhai County of Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, on June 7, 2019.

As summer comes, herdsmen of Kazak ethnic group here are busy with transferring livestock to summer pastures. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)



Herdswomen make meals during their trip for summer pasture in Fuhai County of Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, on June 5, 2019.



A herdswoman is seen weaving in a pasturing area at Fuhai County of Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, on June 5, 2019. 



A herdsman packs up for a trip to summer pasture in Fuhai County of Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, on June 6, 2019.



A herdsman leads his camels in a trip to summer pasture in Fuhai County of Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, on June 6, 2019.



Herdsmen shear sheep in the summer pasture, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, on June 7, 2019.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A wooden building of Shui ethnic group is seen in Yingshan Town of Dushan County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 7, 2019. 







The 24-story, 99.9-meter-high traditional Shui-style wooden building in Dushan is of "pile dwelling" architecture constructed from fir and pine wood and covered by fir bark or tiles. The Shui ethnic group live mostly in Guizhou and make a living mainly by agriculture. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tourists visit Lijiang Ancient Town in southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 6, 2019. Lijiang Ancient Town was listed as a world cultural heritage site by the UNESCO in 1997. (Xinhua/Qin Qing)



Photo taken on June 6, 2019 shows paper umbrellas on the ancient street of Lijiang Ancient Town in southwest China's Yunnan Province. (Xinhua/Qin Qing)



Tourists view cultural products depicting the Dongba pictographic language in Lijiang Ancient Town, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 6, 2019. (Xinhua/Qin Qing)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

An open-air show at the Wudalianchi Scenic Area in Heilongjiang Province makes innovative use of a 400-sqm water area, lighting, 3D images and fireworks to create a large-scale performance based on a traditional fairytale about two fighting dragons.







The name Wudalianchi means "five joint ponds" and refers to a set of interconnected lakes formed after a volcanic eruption. The show is also China’s first volcano-themed open-air cultural show. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Lin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The entire track-laying construction for the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway was completed on June 12, 2019. The railway is 174 kilometers long, which is an important traffic guarantee measure for the Beijing Winter Olympic Games in 2022.





After completion, the time from Beijing to Zhangjiakou by train will be shortened from three hours to less than one hour, which is of great significance for promoting the coordinated development of Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei and also connecting the western region.(Photo/VCG)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Players of China Women's World Cup team attend the training session ahead of the group B match between South Africa and China at the 2019 FIFA Women's World Cup in Paris, France, June 11, 2019. (Photos: China News Service/Fu Tian)



China's head coach Jia Xiuquan (3rd L) attends the training session ahead of the group B match between South Africa and China at the 2019 FIFA Women's World Cup in Paris, France, June 11, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Fu Tian)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Visitors view a spider-like programmable robot with six legs during the 2019 Consumer Electronics Show (CES) Asia in east China's Shanghai, June 11, 2019. The 2019 Consumer Electronics Show (CES) Asia kicked off on Tuesday in Shanghai. The three-day exhibition showcased the latest achievements in 5G technology, artificial intelligence, augmented/virtual reality and vehicle technology. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)



A staff member (R) demonstrates a fighting robot during the 2019 Consumer Electronics Show (CES) Asia in east China's Shanghai, June 11, 2019. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)



A staff member demonstrates a gesture capturing system during the 2019 Consumer Electronics Show (CES) Asia in east China's Shanghai, June 11, 2019. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe) 



Visitors try mobile phones during the 2019 Consumer Electronics Show (CES) Asia in east China's Shanghai, June 11, 2019. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)



Visitors try a touchable projection product during the 2019 Consumer Electronics Show (CES) Asia in east China's Shanghai, June 11, 2019. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pupils have class at a school in Jino Ethnic Township on Jino Mountain in Jinghong of Xishuangbanna Dai Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 11, 2019. 



Pupils queue up for lunch at a school in Jino Ethnic Township on Jino Mountain in Jinghong of Xishuangbanna Dai Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 11, 2019. 





Pupils have lunch at a school in Jino Ethnic Township on Jino Mountain in Jinghong of Xishuangbanna Dai Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 11, 2019.



Pupils take physical education class at a school in Jino Ethnic Township on Jino Mountain in Jinghong of Xishuangbanna Dai Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 11, 2019.



Pupils take computer lesson at a school in Jino Ethnic Township on Jino Mountain in Jinghong of Xishuangbanna Dai Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 11, 2019.



Pupil run at a school in Jino Ethnic Township on Jino Mountain in Jinghong of Xishuangbanna Dai Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 11, 2019. 



He Yilin, a third grade pupil, shows her painting at a school in Jino Ethnic Township on Jino Mountain in Jinghong of Xishuangbanna Dai Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 11, 2019. 

With a population of slightly over 20,000, the Jino people had only been officially acknowledged in 1979 as an independent ethnic group of China. Until 1949, most of them had lived for generations in primitive mountain tribes in southwest China's Yunnan Province. Currently, the primary education in Jino Ethnic Township achieved 100 percent coverage for all school-age children. (Xinhua/Hu Chao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A staff member poses for a photo outside a shop in the ancient city of Kashgar, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 12, 2019. 



Tourists choose local specialties in the ancient city of Kashgar, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 12, 2019. 



A tourist chooses handicrafts in the ancient city of Kashgar, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 12, 2019. 



An electric-powered vehicle runs on a road in the ancient city of Kashgar, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 12, 2019.



Local residents sit basking in the sunshine in the ancient city of Kashgar, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 12, 2019. 

The ancient city of Kashgar has been well prepared for the peak tourism season through multiple measures including improving infrastructure and service quality as well as staging acrobatics performances to help tourists better experience the time-honored folk culture here. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yang Ruimei (R) talks with an elderly resident in Zhangtai Township of Weixian County in Xingtai City, north China's Hebei Province, June 12, 2019.



Yang Ruimei (L) gives an elderly resident a haircut at a nursing home in Zhangtai Township of Weixian County in Xingtai City, north China's Hebei Province, June 12, 2019.



Yang Ruimei (Back) walks with an elderly resident on a wheelchair in Zhangtai Township of Weixian County in Xingtai City, north China's Hebei Province, June 12, 2019. 



Yang Ruimei serves food for the residents in a canteen in Zhangtai Township of Weixian County in Xingtai City, north China's Hebei Province, June 12, 2019. 



Yang Ruimei airs bed sheets for the elderly in Zhangtai Township of Weixian County in Xingtai City, north China's Hebei Province, June 12, 2019. 

Yang Ruimei, a nursing home owner born in the 1980s, provides daily care for more than 150 elderly people since 2014 in Zhangtai Township. Yang wishes her efforts could help people residing in her nursing home enjoy their twilight years. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

An aerial view of the flooded square in front of the Quanzhou South Railway Station following heavy rain in Quanzhou county, Guilin city, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, June 9, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Armed police officers rescue people trapped by the flood with boats in Quanzhou county, Guilin city, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, June 9, 2019. [Photo/Chinanews.com]



Armed police officers rescue a woman after a flood triggered by heavy rain hit Quanzhou county, Guilin city, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, June 9, 2019. [Photo/Chinanews.com]



Armed police officers rescue a boy after a flood triggered by heavy rain hit Quanzhou county, Guilin city, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, June 9, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



The Lijiang River's water level almost rises to flood Jiefang Bridge in Guilin city, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, following heavy rain, June 9, 2019. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People of the Miao ethnic group in Xinqiao village of Leishan county, Southwest China’s Guizhou province, pose in front of wooden barns designed to keep out rats and fire. The women model their distinctive traditional dress, which includes short skirts. [Photo by Yu Guode/for chinadaily.com.cn]



Women of the Miao ethnic group wear special silver ornaments and skirts as short as western mini-skirts. [Photo by Li Xue/for chinadaily.com.cn]





Young women of the Miao ethnic group wear distinctive native costume, including mini-skirts. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China finally have three points in their name after nipping 1-0 over South Africa, while Australia ruined Marta's record day by beating Brazil 3-2 at the Women's World Cup on Thursday.







Chinese forward Li Ying's first-half volley saved the 1999 runners-up from the brink of exit as a lacklustre fixture pit China and the World Cup debutants South Africa in Group B in Paris.With the victory, China extended the aggregate score against South Africa to 29-0 and sent Group B leaders Germany to a secured spot of qualifying to the last 16, while remains hopeful to join the world No. 2 alongside with Spain.(Photo: China News Service/ Fu Tian)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A view of a crayfish restaurant with retro styling in Changsha City, Central China’s Hunan Province, June 13, 2019.







The 5,000-square-meter restaurant has made a name for itself with its 1980s decor. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Huafeng)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A vehicle from Tajikistan passes the Karasu port in Tajik Autonomous County of Taxkorgan, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, on June 11, 2019. With the Belt and Road Initiative, trade between China and Tajikistan has continued to develop. The Karasu port between the two countries has seen large quantities of goods cleared by customs every year. (Xinhua/Huang Huan)



Chinese border policemen check vehicles ready to pass the Karasu port in Tajik Autonomous County of Taxkorgan, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, on June 11, 2019.



A Chinese border policeman checks information of a man from Tajikistan at the Karasu port in Tajik Autonomous County of Taxkorgan, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, on June 11, 2019.



A Chinese border policeman introduces entry-exit related matters to a driver from Kyrgyzstan in Erkeshtam port, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 11, 2019. 



A trader from Kazakhstan helps a customer try on clothes at the China-Kazakhstan Horgos International Border Cooperation Center in Horgos, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 12, 2019. 



A trader (C) from Kazakhstan learns about the wholesale price of bags and suitcases at a shopping mall in the China-Kazakhstan Horgos International Border Cooperation Center in Horgos, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 12, 2019. 



A Chinese border policeman (1st L) introduces entry-exit related matters to drivers from Tajikistan in Karasu port, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 11, 2019.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fang Han, a pupil interpreter, explains in a historical museum of Changzhengyuan Primary School in Yudu County, east China's Jiangxi Province, June 12, 2019.





Ye Qunying, a teacher from Changzhengyuan Primary School, guides students from a suona horn band in Yudu County, east China's Jiangxi Province, June 12, 2019.



Students from Changzhengyuan Primary School watch Chen Luoshou, an offspring of the Red Army soldier, to make straw sandals in Yudu County, east China's Jiangxi Province, Aug. 31, 2016.



Xie Shufang, a teacher from the Changzhengyuan Primary School, provides guidance for pupil interpreters in Yudu County, east China's Jiangxi Province, June 12, 2019.

​
Cai Yunxuan, a pupil interpreter, tells war stories to students at Changzhengyuan Primary School in Yudu County, east China's Jiangxi Province, June 12, 2019.



Photo provided by Changzhengyuan Primary School shows staff and students participating in a memorial event at the monument marking the departure of the Long March by the Central Red Army in Yudu County, east China's Jiangxi Province, April 4, 2018. 

Changzhengyuan Primary School is located near a memorial garden for the Long March Starting Point of the Central Red Army in Yudu County. Staff and students of the school promote the Long March spirit through various ways including establishing suona horn band to play classic Long March songs, learning Long March materials and developing pupil interpreters to illustrate stories and literature of the Long March. The Long March was a military maneuver carried out by the Chinese Workers' and Peasants' Red Army from 1934 to 1936. (Xinhua/Zhou Mi)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinese mainland and Taiwan participants perform during the opening ceremony of a three-day study tour in Xiamen, southeast China's Fujian Province, June 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Lin Shanchuan)



Participants of a three-day study tour pose for a photo in Xiamen, southeast China's Fujian Province, June 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Lin Shanchuan)



Performers of a circus distribute gifts to participants of a three-day study tour in Xiamen, southeast China's Fujian Province, June 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Lin Shanchuan)



A girl from Xiamen (R) arranges a headwear for a Taiwan participant of a three-day study tour in Xiamen, southeast China's Fujian Province, June 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Lin Shanchuan)



Chinese mainland and Taiwan participants exchange gifts during the opening ceremony of a three-day study tour in Xiamen, southeast China's Fujian Province, June 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Lin Shanchuan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Farmers work in Nantuanting Village of Santunying Town of Qianxi County in Tangshan City, north China's Hebei Province, June 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Aijun)



Farmers work in a flower field in Laochang Village of Maoping Town in Longshan County of Xiangxi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture, central China's Hunan Province, June 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Zeng Xianghui)



Aerial photo taken on June 14, 2019 shows villagers loading baled straw(hay) in Xintun Village of Tancheng County in Linyi City, east China's Shandong Province. (Xinhua/Zhang Chunlei)



Farmers work in a flower field in Laochang Village of Maoping Town in Longshan County of Xiangxi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture, central China's Hunan Province, June 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Zeng Xianghui)



Farmers harvest potatoes in Shuanghu Village of Jinsuo Town in Sihong County of Suqian City, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Lianhua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Players of a girl football team train on a basketball court at the nine-year school in Hualan Town of Shangsi County in Fangchenggang City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, June 13, 2019. 



Players of a girl football team read at a corridor in the nine-year school in Hualan Town of Shangsi County in Fangchenggang City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, June 13, 2019.



Players of a girl football team cheer each other on after training at the nine-year school in Hualan Town of Shangsi County in Fangchenggang City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, June 13, 2019.







Deeply located in the mountainous area, the nine-year school of Hualan Town has a girl football team composed of 27 junior high school students. Due to the limited training space, players could only carry out daily football training on the open basketball court, which does not weaken their love for football. Every day they use their spare time to practice football skills and tactics even under the hot summer sun due to the love for the sport. (Xinhua/Liu Zheng)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Participants take part in a dragon boat race to mark the Dragon Boat Festival in Xixi Wetland National Park, Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, on June 7, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A girl waves at a white whale at Colorful Guizhou City Polar Ocean World in Guiyang, capital of Guizhou province, on June 8, 2019, the 11th International Ocean Day. [Photo/IC]



Ahead of Father's Day in China, a boy displays a picture of "the best father in my heart" in a kindergarten in Taicang, East China's Jiangsu province, on June 13, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A father, a prisoner in Macao, plays with his daughter in a parent-child activity on June 9, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Asia's largest "ro-ro" ship sets sail from Rongcheng city, Shandong province on June 8, 2019. [Photo/VCG]

The ship, built by Shandong-based Huanghai Shipbuilding Co Ltd, is 212 meters long and 28.6 meters wide with a gross tonnage of 45,000 tons. It features a 3,000-meter-long driveway and is able to hold 2,000 passengers, with a maximum travel speed of 5,000 nautical miles. Equipped with a string of high-tech systems, it is estimated to be put into use between the two coastal cities Yantai and Dalian, starting in October.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Over 500 students from Wanli Middle School participate in a calligraphy competition in Duchang country, East China’s Jiangxi province, on June 12, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A student shows her work while participating in a calligraphy competition in Duchang country, East China’s Jiangxi province, on June 12, 2019. [Photo/IC]

 

A student participates in a calligraphy competition in Duchang country, East China’s Jiangxi province, on June 12, 2019. [Photo/IC]





Villagers regularly check the canal carved into cliffs in Gaoliu village, Southwest China's Guizhou province, to make sure it's working well. [Photo by Han Xianpu/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Medical workers conduct physical checkup for residents during a flood evacuation drill held in Xishunhe Township of Huai'an City, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 16, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Yu)





Residents take coaches to be relocated to safe places during a flood evacuation drill held in Xishunhe Township of Huai'an City, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 16, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Yu)





Rescuers transfer "flood-affected residents" during a flood evacuation drill held in Xishunhe Township of Huai'an City, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 16, 2019. (Xinhua/Wan Zhen)



Medical workers transfer an "injured man" during a flood evacuation drill held in Xishunhe Township of Huai'an City, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 16, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Yu)



Rescuers await orders for a flood evacuation drill held in Xishunhe Township of Huai'an City, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 16, 2019. (Xinhua/Chen Kai)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photo taken on June 6, 2019 shows the frozen Tianchi Lake on Changbai Mountain in northeast China's Jilin Province. With the temperature rising, Changbai Mountain Nature Reserve enters its tourism season. Many tourists from home and abroad come to enjoy its magnificent scenery and the view of Tianchi Lake. (Xinhua/Lin Hong)



Parents and their child are seen aboard the No. 5611 train heading from Neijiang in southwest China's Sichuan Province to southwest China's Chongqing along the Chengdu-Chongqing railway, June 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)



Zhang Wei competes to take a second place in the pole vault during the China Athletics Street Tour in Beijing, capital of China, June 15, 2019. (Xinhua/Song Yanhua)



Villagers make Jino drums in Bapo Village of Jino Ethnic Township on Jino Mountain in Jinghong of Xishuangbanna Dai Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Hu Chao)



Children draw pictures of their fathers in an activity to celebrate Father's Day at a kindergarten in Tangshan, north China's Hebei Province, June 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhu Dayong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People visit the 2019 Hong Kong Toy Festival held at the Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre, June 16, 2019. 





Among the festival’s highlights are displays of toys from the past, a nostalgic reminder for adults of their childhood memories. (PhotoS: China News Service/Zhang Wei)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Women make embroidery at a cultural creative industrial park in Huidong County of Liangshan Yi Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 16, 2019. Renovated from an old movie theater with a total area of more than 10,000 square meters, the cultural creative industrial park serves as a platform to promote the integration and development of local tourism, handicrafts and intangible cultural heritage resource. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)



A tourist views a stone painting product at a cultural creative industrial park in Huidong County of Liangshan Yi Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 16, 2019. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)





Tourists choose products at a cultural creative industrial park in Huidong County of Liangshan Yi Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 16, 2019. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)



A tourist takes selfies with a hand-made wool felt product at a cultural creative industrial park in Huidong County of Liangshan Yi Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 16, 2019. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Teachers mark national college exam, or gaokao, papers at Southwest University in Chongqing, June 12, 2019. [Photo/IC]





Staff members are banned from taking handbags & water bottles into the room for marking gaokao papers at Southwest University in Chongqing, June 12, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A security guard stands outside a room where teachers mark gaokao parpers at Southwest University in Chongqing, June 12, 2019. [Photo/IC]

The marking of the national college entrance exam, or gaokao, has begun across the county.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Graduates at Qinghai Nationalities University in Xining City, Qinghai Province relax into their own poses for graduation photos. The university held its graduation ceremony on Monday. (Photos provided to China News Service)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Visitors learn bamboo-weaving handicraft from intangible cultural heritage transmitter Zhang Deming, on June 17, 2019. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)



Intangible cultural heritage transmitter Hu Guangkui presents his woodblock painting on June 17, 2019. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)



A chef presents Sichuan dishes at the exhibition on June 17, 2019. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)



Sichuan dishes on offer at the exhibition on June 17, 2019. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)



The replica of a mask from the Sanxingdui site in Sichuan province is on display on June 17, 2019. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)

A cultural exhibition was held at the State Council Information Office on Monday, to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the founding of New China and the culture of Southwest China's Sichuan Province.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Medical staff of armed police force visit people at a temporary shelter in Shuanghe Town High School in Changning County of Yibin City, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 18, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Huashi)



Workers clean a road at Shuanghe Town in Changning County of Yibin City, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 18, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)



Rescue workers put up tents at Shuanghe Town in Changning County of Yibin City, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 18, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)



A medical staff member of armed police force treats an injured man at a temporary shelter in Shuanghe Town High School in Changning County of Yibin City, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 18, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Huashi)



A soldier binds up a student's ankle at a middle school in Gongxian county of Yibin city, southwest China's Sichuan province, June 18, 2019. More than 10 people died and around 200 were injured after a 6.0-magnitude earthquake hit southwest China's Sichuan province at 10:55 p.m. Monday. (Xinhua/He Junwei)



Aerial photo taken on June 18, 2019 shows tents at a temporary shelter of Shuanghe Town High School in Changning county of Yibin city, southwest China's Sichuan province. More than 10 people died and around 200 were injured after a 6.0-magnitude earthquake hit southwest China's Sichuan province at 10:55 p.m. Monday. (Xinhua/Zeng Lang)



Rescue workers handle relief materials at a temporary shelter at Shuanghe Town High School in Changning county of Yibin city, southwest China's Sichuan province, June 18, 2019. More than 10 people died and around 200 were injured after a 6.0-magnitude earthquake hit southwest China's Sichuan province at 10:55 p.m. Monday. (Xinhua)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A Chinese groom leads a team of 10 groomsmen riding Yongjiu bicycles during a wedding ceremony in Suzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, June 16, 2019. [Photo/IC]



The groom speaks of his love for his bride during a wedding ceremony in Suzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, June 16, 2019. [Photo/IC]



The couple poses for a photo with groomsmen and maids of honor in Suzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, June 16, 2019. [Photo/IC]



The groom holds the bride in his arms during a wedding ceremony in Suzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, June 16, 2019. [Photo/IC]



The couple ride a bike to their home during a wedding ceremony in Suzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, June 16, 2019. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Guo Shunling, a farmer in Guangping county in Hebei province's Handan city, displays his straw pyrographs of peacocks he created on June 17, 2019. An art lover since childhood, the 48-year-old Guo began creating "straw pyrography", which combines straw painting with pyrography, in 2013. [Photo/VCG]



Guo Shunling, a farmer in Handan, draws a sketch for his straw pyrographs. [Photo/VCG]



Guo Shunling, a farmer in Handan city, Hebei province, works on a straw pyrograph of a tiger on June 17, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



Guo Shunling, a farmer in Handan city in Hebei province, displays a straw pyrograph of a bird and flowers. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A passenger takes a selfie in front of the first train departing from Qiaozhuang East Station in Tongzhou district to Beijing West Railway Station, June 20, 2019. Qiaozhuang East Station on the sub-center line went into operation Thursday. The sub-center line is one of Beijing's three suburban railways and links urban Beijing and sub-center Tongzhou. [Photo/IC]



Passengers take their seats on the first train to depart from Qiaozhuang East Station in Tongzhou sub-center to Beijing West Railway Station in western Beijing, June 20, 2019. [Photo/IC]



The first train bound for Beijing West Railway Station is ready to depart from Qiaozhuang East Station in Tongzhou district, Beijing, June 20, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A man takes photo of the train bound for Beijing West Railway Station from Qiaozhuang East Station in Tongzhou district, Beijing, June 20, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Passengers get off as a sub-center line train from Beijing West Railway Station arrives at Qiaozhuang East Station in Tongzhou district, Beijing, June 20, 2019. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children play at a temporary settlement area in Changning, Sichuan province, after a magnitude 6.0 earthquake and multiple aftershocks hit the region, June 18, 2019. [Photo by Hu Peng/chinadaily.com.cn]



An aerial view of a temporary settlement area in Changning, Sichuan province, after a magnitude 6.0 earthquake and multiple aftershocks hit the region, June 18, 2019. [Photo by Hu Peng/chinadaily.com.cn]



Workers carry equipment for power supply to a temporary settlement area in Changning, Sichuan province, after a magnitude 6.0 earthquake and multiple aftershocks hit the region, June 18, 2019. [Photo by Hu Peng/chinadaily.com.cn]



Volunteers distribute bottled water and food for residents at a temporary settlement area in Changning, Sichuan province, after a magnitude 6.0 earthquake and multiple aftershocks hit the region, June 18, 2019. [Photo by Hu Peng/chinadaily.com.cn]



A worker works on equipment for power supply at a temporary settlement area in Changning, Sichuan province, after a magnitude 6.0 earthquake and multiple aftershocks hit the region, June 18, 2019. [Photo by Hu Peng/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yao Huifen makes a Suzhou embroidery at her workshop in Zhenhu Town of Suzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 11, 2019.(Xinhua/Yang Lei)



Yao Huifen (R) watches her daughter making embroidery at her workshop in Zhenhu Town of Suzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 11, 2019.(Xinhua/Yang Lei)



Photo taken on May 29, 2019 shows a Suzhou Embroidery work by Yao Huifen.(Xinhua/Li Xiang)



Yao Huifen looks at her artwork at her workshop in Zhenhu Town of Suzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 11, 2019. (Xinhua/Yang Lei)



Yao Huifen guides her apprentice at her workshop in Zhenhu Town of Suzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 11, 2019.(Xinhua/Yang Lei)



Yao Huifen (L) introduces her stitch to embroidery lovers from Wuhan at her workshop Zhenhu Town of Suzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, May 29, 2019. (Xinhua/Yang Lei)

Suzhou Embroidery, one of the four most famous embroideries in China, is originated in Suzhou and has a history of more than 2,000 years. Known for its elegant pattern, artistic design, fine handwork and varied stitches, it was listed as a national intangible cultural heritage of China in 2006. Yao Huifen, representative inheritor of the craft, was born in Suzhou in 1967 in a family of embroidery. Influenced by her grandparents and parents since young, she fell in love with the handicraft and could make great work when she was a teenager. After becoming the apprentice of masters Mu Zhihong and Ren Huixian, Yao's skill made great progress. She opened her own workshop of Suzhou Embroidery with her sister Yao Huiqin in 1998, starting her career as a craftswoman. Over the years since 1991, Yao's artworks have earned numerous prizes, including the "Shanhua Prize", the highest prize for China's folk art. In the recent ten years, Yao Huifen created a new method of embroidery called "Simple Stitch", and incorporated Chinese traditional paintings and portraits into her works, many of which were collected by museums and art galleries including the British Museum.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Models present clothes of the Yi ethnic group during a fashion show in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 18, 2019. (Xinhua/Yang Zongyou)










​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A woman cooks rice for oleic tea in Xinzhai Village of Weijiang Township in south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, June 20, 2019. 



Photo taken on June 20, 2019 shows the fried rice for oleic tea in Xinzhai Village of Weijiang Township in south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region.



People make glutinous rice cakes for oleic tea in Xinzhai Village of Weijiang Township in south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, June 20, 2019.



People pour cooked oleic tea into the bowls with ingredients in Xinzhai Village of Weijiang Township in south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, June 20, 2019.



Photo taken on June 20, 2019 shows oleic tea in Xinzhai Village of Weijiang Township in south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region.

People of the Miao ethnic group in the village have the tradition of drinking oleic tea in their daily life, also for welcoming guests. The technique of making oleic tea was enlisted as one of the intangible cultural heritages of Guangxi in 2018. (Xinhua/Huang Yongdan)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People visit the 4th Shenzhen International UAV Expo in south China's Guangdong province, June 20, 2019. The Drone World Congress 2019 and the 4th Shenzhen International UAV Expo opened here on Thursday. Over 400 enterprises will show more than 1,000 drones at the event. (Xinhua/Wang Feng)



Photo taken on June 20, 2019 shows the venue of the 4th Shenzhen International UAV Expo in south China's Guangdong province. (Xinhua/Wang Feng)





Renowned cellist Chinese-American Yo-Yo Ma stages a performance during his free public concert at Jay Pritzker Pavilion in Millennium Park in Chicago, the United States, June 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Ping)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Couples attend a group wedding on campus at the Beijing Institute of Technology in Beijing, June 16, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Workers carry out a final cleanup at Beijing Daxing International Airport in Beijing, June 19, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



Visitors pose for photos with an art installation during the Van Gogh Starry Night exhibition in Nanjing city, Jiangsu province, June 19, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



Rescuers try to save people buried under the rubble in Shuanghe township, after an earthquake hit Changning county of Yibin city, Southwest China's Sichuan province, June 18, 2019. [Photo by Hu Peng/chinadaily.com.cn]



People take photos of a monorail train passing through a residential building in Southwest China's Chongqing, June 18, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Two pandas play at the panda house in the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau Wild Zoo in Xining, capital of Northwest China's Qinghai province, on June 16, 2019. [Photo/chinanews.com]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People display weaving of Li ethnic group on the Cultural and Natural Heritage Day at an exhibition center in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, June 8, 2019. More than 3,200 activities have been staged across China to celebrate this year's Cultural and Natural Heritage Day, which falls on the second Saturday of every June. (Xinhua/Xu Jianmei)



Visitors watch shadow play on the Cultural and Natural Heritage Day at a museum in Houma City, north China's Shanxi Province, June 8, 2019.(Xinhua/Qiao Jinchun)



Children experience shadow puppets performance on the Cultural and Natural Heritage Day at a museum in Houma City, north China's Shanxi Province, June 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Qiao Jinchun)



Children try movable-type printing on the Cultural and Natural Heritage Day at Taining County, southeast China's Fujian Province, June 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Qiu Canwang)



Photo taken on June 8, 2019 shows a woodblock printing demonstration on the Cultural and Natural Heritage Day at an exhibition center in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province.(Xinhua/Xu Jianmei)



Folk artists present an intangible cultural heritage performance on the Cultural and Natural Heritage Day at the Taierzhuang ancient town in Zaozhuang, east China's Shandong Province, June 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Sun Zhongzhe)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Graduates attend the 2019 commencement ceremony of Wuhan University in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei province, June 21, 2019. Over 10,000 graduates attended the ceremony on Friday. [Photo/Xinhua]



Graduates take selfies at the 2019 commencement ceremony of Wuhan University in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei province, June 21, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]







Graduates attend the 2019 commencement ceremony of Wuhan University in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei province, June 21, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pupils have lunch at Yingpan Ethnic Primary School in Xishan Township of Mangshi City, Dehong Dai and Jingpo Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 21, 2019. Founded in 1958, the Yingpan Ethnic Primary School features bilingual education with mandarin and Jingpo ethnic language, as 314 of the 369 pupils here are of Jingpo ethnic group. A pleasant and beautiful learning environment is well provided for the children of different ethnic groups at the school to inherit their cultures. (Xinhua/Hu Chao)

​
A pupil takes lessons at Yingpan Ethnic Primary School in Xishan Township of Mangshi City, Dehong Dai and Jingpo Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 21, 2019.



Pupils learn the folk dance of Jingpo ethnic group at Yingpan Ethnic Primary School in Xishan Township of Mangshi City, Dehong Dai and Jingpo Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 20, 2019.



Pupils attend a football class at Yingpan Ethnic Primary School in Xishan Township of Mangshi City, Dehong Dai and Jingpo Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 21, 2019. 





Pupils take lessons at Yingpan Ethnic Primary School in Xishan Township of Mangshi City, Dehong Dai and Jingpo Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 21, 2019. Founded in 1958, the Yingpan Ethnic Primary School features bilingual education with mandarin and Jingpo ethnic language, as 314 of the 369 pupils here are of Jingpo ethnic group. A pleasant and beautiful learning environment is well provided for the children of different ethnic groups at the school to inherit their cultures. (Xinhua/Qin Qing)



Teacher Dong Mulan gives lessons at Yingpan Ethnic Primary School in Xishan Township of Mangshi City, Dehong Dai and Jingpo Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 21, 2019. 



Teacher Lei Mukuan (1st R) gives the pupils a lesson of elephant-foot drum at Yingpan Ethnic Primary School in Xishan Township of Mangshi City, Dehong Dai and Jingpo Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 21, 2019. 



Pupils line up to have lunch at Yingpan Ethnic Primary School in Xishan Township of Mangshi City, Dehong Dai and Jingpo Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 21, 2019.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People work out in an unstaffed gym in a converted shipping container in Chengdu, Sichuan province. Users pay for the 24-hour facilities by scanning a QR code with their phones. [Photo by JIANG HONGJING/XINHUA]



Fitness fanatics in Shanghai practice body balance at a course held by LeFit, a 24-hour gym chain, last year. [Photo/CHINA DAILY]



Nighttime bodybuilders get to work at a gym in Shanghai. [Photo by YIN LIQIN/CHINA NEWS SERVICE]



Shanghai residents run on treadmills at night. Since the first 24-hour gym opened in the city in 2017, working out at night has become a prevalent lifestyle among young people. [Photo by YIN LIQIN/CHINA NEWS SERVICE]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Liang Zhengqun, the sole teacher of Primary School of Lexin Village, is on her way home in Sanquan Township of Nanchuan District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, June 21, 2019.



Liang Zhengqun and her students communicate & play games during the break of tests at the Primary School of Lexin Village in Sanquan Township of Nanchuan District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, June 21, 2019.



Liang Zhengqun arranges a painting at the Primary School of Lexin Village in Sanquan Township of Nanchuan District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, June 21, 2019. 

Given student pool draining and school's restructuring, since 2017, all students have been moving to Mazui Primary School after they finished the second academic year. Liang Zhengqun, who started her teaching career in 2003, became the last teacher in charge of the first and second year's teaching of the school. 



Liang Zhengqun gives a lecture on safety during the summer vacation at the Primary School of Lexin Village in Sanquan Township of Nanchuan District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, June 21, 2019. 

​
Liang Zhengqun and her students hug goodbye in front of the Primary School of Lexin Village in Sanquan Township of Nanchuan District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, June 21, 2019.

In 2019, June 21 marks the last day of the existence of Primary School of Lexin Village, as all six students will resume education in Mazui Primary School after they come back from the summer vacation in fall. (Xinhua/Qu Mingbin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lou Yanjun from central China's Henan Province helps a child play marionettes during the "Henan Day" at the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Yanqing District of Beijing, capital of China, June 23, 2019. The "Henan Day" event kicked off here on Sunday. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)



Zhang Junli (R) from central China's Henan Province makes traditional handiwork during the "Henan Day" at the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Yanqing District of Beijing, capital of China, June 23, 2019. The "Henan Day" event kicked off here on Sunday. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)



Lou Yanjun (R) from central China's Henan Province performs marionette play during the "Henan Day" at the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Yanqing District of Beijing, capital of China, June 23, 2019. The "Henan Day" event kicked off here on Sunday. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)



Folk artists perform Chinese Henan Yu Opera during the "Henan Day" at the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Yanqing District of Beijing, capital of China, June 23, 2019. The "Henan Day" event kicked off here on Sunday. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)



Folk artists perform traditional Nuo Opera during the "Henan Day" at the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Yanqing District of Beijing, capital of China, June 23, 2019. The "Henan Day" event kicked off here on Sunday. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People take part in a dragon boat race on Nanshan Lake in Tongzhou District of Nantong, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 22, 2019. A total of 19 dragon boat teams from cities along the Yangtze River Economic Belt participated in the dragon boat race on Saturday. A mass fitness event was also held here at the same day. (Xinhua/Xu Congjun)



Hequ horses run at a wetland of the Hequ horse ranch in Maqu County of Gannan Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, northwest China's Gansu Province, June 22, 2019. Maqu County is the main home to Hequ horses, a famous horse breed in China. (Xinhua/Ma Ning)



A staff takes care of Hequ horses at the Hequ horse ranch in Maqu County of Gannan Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, northwest China's Gansu Province, June 22, 2019. Maqu County is the main home to Hequ horses, a famous horse breed in China. (Xinhua/Ma Ning)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shenyang Imperial Palace Museum highlights traditional Chinese dresses. 





Models showcase qipao dresses in Shenyang, Liaoning province. [Photo by An Chenghao/for chinadaily.com.cn]



A woman does Manchu embroidery performance in Shenyang, Liaoning province [Photo by Heng Yi/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tang Jiankun (1st R), a staff member of CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd. checks a Fuxing bullet train at a manufacturing center in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin province, June 20, 2019. Founded in 1954, CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd. currently has more than 18,000 staff members. 



Tang Jiankun (L) and Li Guanglei, two staff members of CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd., check a new generation of urban mass transit vehicle in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin province, June 20, 2019.





Tang Jiankun a staff member of CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd. checks a Fuxing bullet train at a manufacturing center in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin province, June 20, 2019.





Li Shangyu, a staff member of CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd. checks the condition of a Fuxing bullet train at a manufacturing center in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin province, June 20, 2019.

CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd. is mainly engaged in development, production and maintenance of electric multiple units (EMU), high-speed mainline passenger vehicle, urban mass transit vehicle and other products. The annual production capacity of the corporation has come to 180-200 high-speed EMUs, 4,000 urban mass transit vehicles and 600 mainline passenger vehicles. Its products have been exported to over 20 countries including the United States, Australia, Brazil, Thailand, New Zealand and Singapore, with a total turnover of over US$12 billion and over 8,900 products. [all Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Wu Haoyu adds a lacquer coating to a piece in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, on June 23, 2019. [Photo/VCG]





Wu Haoyu holds a lacquerwork in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, on June 23, 2019. [Photo/VCG]

A young entrepreneur is fascinated by Chinese lacquer culture in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province.



Wu Haoyu shows artworks reflecting Chinese lacquer culture to his classmates in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, on June 23, 2019. [Photo/VCG]

Wu Haoyu, a graduate of Shandong University of Science and Technology majoring in product design at the College of Art, has focused on making Chinese lacquerworks while other students are busy job hunting.

As one of the few craftsmen who have mastered the technique of creating Chinese lacquer ware, Wu founded Qingdao Huaxuanzi Culture and Art Co Ltd during his three years of learning lacquer techniques.

Wu's Chinese lacquerworks have been showcased at the Asia-Pacific handicraft fair for high-quality products and the Shanghai Cooperation Organization Summit in Qingdao.



Wu Haoyu (left) talks with a customer about Chinese lacquer techniques in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, on June 23, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



Wu Haoyu, surrounded by his lacquerworks, makes a lacquer piece on a ceramic sculpture in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, on June 23, 2019. [Photo/VCG]

Wu, who began learning Chinese lacquer techniques as a sophomore student and followed a lacquer master from Taiwan, has been drawn to the beauty of Chinese lacquer culture. He has not only inherited Chinese lacquer-making techniques but also spread Chinese lacquer culture by holding exhibitions to showcase his craftsmanship.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China sent a new satellite of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) into space from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province at 2:09 a.m. Tuesday.Launched on a Long March-3B carrier rocket, the satellite was sent to the inclined geosynchronous earth orbit. It is the 46th satellite of the BDS satellite family and the 21st satellite of the BDS-3 system.The design of the BDS constellation is unique, including medium earth orbit (MEO), geostationary earth orbit (GEO) and inclined geosynchronous earth orbit (IGEO) satellites. (Photo: China News Service/ Guo Wenbin)





Giant panda cubs play at a base of China Giant Panda Protection and Research Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 25, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/An Yuan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Peking Opera actress Zhang Xinyue performs a classical piece Ode to the Pear Blossoms, in San Francisco, U.S., on June 23, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Guanguan)

China Broadcasting Performing Arts Troupe, one of China's national performing arts organizations, presented a musical feast for U.S. audiences during its overseas tour.



Violin player Lyu Siqing performs onstage, in San Francisco, U.S., on June 23, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Guanguan)



Violin player Lyu Siqing thank the audience at the end of the concert, in San Francisco, U.S., on June 23, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Guanguan)

The Enchanting China folk symphony concert greeted music lovers in San Francisco Sunday, with the classical Peking Opera aria Ode of Pear Blossoms and new creations such as the Terracotta Warriors Fantasia.

Zhang Gaoxiang, deputy head of the CBPAT and show director, said in a previous interview with Xinhua that the performance aims to showcase Chinese culture and promote cultural dialogues.





Musicians perform onstage, in San Francisco, U.S., on June 23, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Guanguan)

After performances in Los Angeles and San Francisco, the troupe will head to Seattle.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on June 24, 2019 shows an emergency rescue drill near Wusongkou Port in east China's Shanghai. An emergency rescue drill was held on Monday near Wusongkou Port in Shanghai. The drill simulated an emergency situation where a cargo ship had collided with a cruiser. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A cultural relics protection technology student from Northwest University repairs a clay pot in Luoyang, Henan province, on May 22, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Students studying costume design and performance practice static modeling at Xi'an Polytechnic University in Shaanxi province, on May 24, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Arts and crafts students display their works at the Art Academy of Special Education of Xi'an Academy of Fine Arts, May 23, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Dean Fang Yulin (fourth from left) of College of Enology of Northwest A&F University, explains grape planting to students, May 24, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Audience visits the graduation design works by students from the Art Education Department of Xi'an Academy of Fine Arts, June 10, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Students majoring in cultural relics protection technology from Northwest University copy mural painting in Luoyang, Henan province, on May 22, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Students majoring in veterinary medicine calm a pet dog at the animal hospital of Northwest A&F University, May 25, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Learners of Chenjiagou Taiji School take a training in Chenjiagou Village of Wenxian County, central China's Henan Province, June 19, 2019. Often shortened to taiji, t'ai chi or tai chi in English usage, T'ai chi ch'uan or tàijíquán is an internal Chinese martial art practiced for both its defense training and its health benefits. 



Learners of Chenjiagou Taiji School take a break during lessons at school in Chenjiagou Village of Wenxian County, central China's Henan Province, June 19, 2019.



Learners of Chenjiagou Taiji School study at school in Chenjiagou Village of Wenxian County, central China's Henan Province, June 19, 2019. 



Chenjiagou was branded as the "Birthplace of Taiji" by Chinese Wushu Association. A small village as it is, there situated lots of Kungfu schools and training centers, attracting Taiji fans from different countries and regions. More and more young learners practise Taiji here to make their Taiji dream come true. (Xinhua/Li An)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A performance by Guangzhou Song and Dance Theater at the International Dance Show, part of the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area Culture and Arts Festival, in Guangzhou City, Guangdong Province, June 25, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Jimin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A view of the west air traffic control tower at the Beijing Daxing International Airport, June 25, 2019. The control tower, known as the "Eye of Phoenix", will be responsible for handling at least 70 percent of air traffic through the airport. 





A view of the west air traffic control tower at the Beijing Daxing International Airport, June 25, 2019.



Aerial photo taken on June 25, 2019 shows the west control tower and the terminal building of the newly-built Daxing International Airport in Beijing, capital of China. 

The tower stands 70.3 meters tall, with 20 floors above ground and one floor below, and covers an area of 2,000 square meters. A project manager at BUCC, the tower’s builder, said new materials and technologies have been used to increase the safety of the tower, where systems are being installed and debugged. The airport completed its first test flights of passenger planes in May and operations will begin there before the end of September. It is expected to handle 45 million passengers annually by 2021 and 72 million by 2025. (Photo/IC)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A couple dressed as the God of Wealth and Supergirl participate in the 2019 Jilin International Marathon held in Jilin city, Jilin province, on June 23, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A runner in a wedding dress participates in the 2019 Jilin International Marathon held in Jilin city, Jilin province, on June 23, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A man wearing a bubble skirt participates in the 2019 Jilin International Marathon held in Jilin city, Jilin province, on June 23, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A man wearing a skirt participates in the 2019 Jilin International Marathon held in Jilin city, Jilin province, on June 23, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A runner with butterfly wings participates in the 2019 Jilin International Marathon held in Jilin city, Jilin province, on June 23, 2019. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Models present the newly released smartphone and smart bracelet at a product launch of Chinese mobile phone and electronics maker Xiaomi in Taipei, southeast China's Taiwan, June 25, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiang)



People try the newly released products of Chinese mobile phone and electronics maker Xiaomi in Taipei, southeast China's Taiwan, June 25, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A teacher instructs students on making cakes at a baking class in Neiqiu Experimental Primary School in Neiqiu County, north China's Hebei Province, June 26, 2019. 



Students attend a calligraphy class at Neiqiu Experimental Primary School in Neiqiu County, north China's Hebei Province, June 26, 2019.



Students make cakes at a baking class in Neiqiu Experimental Primary School in Neiqiu County, north China's Hebei Province, June 26, 2019.



A teacher instructs a student on Chinese inkwash painting during a class at Neiqiu Experimental Primary School in Neiqiu County, north China's Hebei Province, June 26, 2019.



Students attend an unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV) class at Neiqiu Experimental Primary School in Neiqiu County, north China's Hebei Province, June 26, 2019. 

In recent years, the Neiqiu Experimental Primary School has explored ways to promote students' overall development and quality-oriented education. Numerous educational activities and classes with rich content and diverse forms are carried out in the school to enrich students' campus life. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

​


Tourists are served with tea and refreshments during Sanyaotai banquet at Daqian Town, Daozhen Gelao and Miao Autonomous County, southwest China's Guizhou province, on June 25, 2019. Sanyaotai, listed as a national intangible cultural heritage, is a distinctive etiquette of banquet for people of Gelao ethnic group in Daozhen Gelao and Miao Autonomous County and around areas. The traditional custom features three processes of serving tea, wine and food at the banquet. In recent years, this folk custom has gradually integrated into the local tourism industry. (Xinhua/Luo Xinghan)



Staff members prepare dishes of Sanyaotai banquet for tourists at Daqian Town, Daozhen Gelao and Miao Autonomous County, southwest China's Guizhou province, on June 25, 2019.(Xinhua/Luo Xinghan)





Staff members serve tourists with refreshments during Sanyaotai banquet at Daqian Town, Daozhen Gelao and Miao Autonomous County, southwest China's Guizhou province, on June 25, 2019.(Xinhua/Luo Xinghan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A Chinese police officer explains police equipment to Italian police officers in east China's Shanghai, June 26, 2019. Italian police officers on Monday began patrolling tourist sites in China, with their local counterparts, after a launching ceremony held in Beijing. The joint patrol, the third such exercise between Chinese and Italian police in China, will last until July 5 in four cities: Beijing, Shanghai, Chongqing and Guangzhou. (Xinhua/Fan Jun)



Chinese and Italian police officers patrol the Lujiazui area in Pudong, east China's Shanghai, June 26, 2019. (Xinhua/Fan Jun)



Chinese and Italian police officers patrol under the Oriental Pearl Tower in east China's Shanghai, June 26, 2019. (Xinhua/Fan Jun)



Chinese and Italian police officers pose for a group photo during the launching ceremony of the joint patrol between Chinese and Italian police held in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, June 26, 2019. (Xinhua/Huang Guobao)



Chinese and Italian police officers patrol a metro station in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, June 26, 2019. (Xinhua/Huang Guobao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An exhibition of cutting-edge technologies and applications at the Nanjing International Exhibition Center in Nanjing City, Jiangsu Province, June 26, 2019. 







As part of Nanjing Tech Week, the exhibition showcased new technologies, such as driverless cars and smart furniture, offered by more than 400 global high-tech companies. (Photos: China News Service/Yang Bo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Sixty-three telecom fraud suspects, repatriated from Cambodia, arrive at an airport in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, June 26, 2019, under the escort of police. The suspects are part of a group of 73 people caught in a joint China-Cambodia police operation earlier this month. The suspects allegedly made phone calls to people on the Chinese mainland cheating victims out of money in dozens of cases involving more 5 million yuan ($730,000). (Photo: China News Service/Chen Chao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese President Xi Jinping arrives for the 14th Group of 20 (G20) summit at the invitation of Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, in Osaka, Japan, June 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Xie Huanchi) At the 14th G20 summit, slated for Friday and Saturday in the Japanese city of Osaka, Xi will expound China's views and stands on world economy and global economic governance.

On the sidelines, the president is scheduled to attend a leaders' meeting of the emerging-market group of BRICS, which also includes Brazil, Russia, India and South Africa.

He will also take part in a China-Russia-India leaders' meeting and a China-Africa leaders' meeting, and hold a series of bilateral meetings.



Fireworks explode to celebrate the forthcoming China-African Economic and Trade Expo in Changsha, capital of central China's Hunan Province, June 26, 2019. The first China-African Economic and Trade Expo is to be held on June 27-29. (Xinhua/Xue Yuge)



Photo taken on June 26, 2019 shows the million-kilowatt generating unit of the Baihetan hydropower project under construction in Ningnan County of Liangshan Yi Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province. On the Jinsha River, an upper section of the Yangtze, the Baihetan dam is the second largest after the Three Gorges project in central China's Hubei Province in terms of installed capacity. (Xinhua/Xue Yubin)



A surgeon practices surgical suture on the membrane of an egg at the Second Affiliated Hospital of Nanchang University in Nanchang, east China's Jiangxi Province, on June 25, 2019. Medical workers participated in an event to demonstrate their skills at the hospital on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Wan Xiang)



Athletes compete during the 13th Tour of Sayram Lake in Bortala Mongolian Autonomous Prefecture, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 26, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Xiaocheng)



Two sparrows are seen over a lotus flower at the Zizhuyuan Park in Beijing, capital of China, June 26, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Xianguo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A farmer shows newly-picked Chinese bayberries at a cooperative in Xianju County, east China's Zhejiang Province, June 27, 2019. Xianju County entered the harvest season for Chinese bayberries. The planting area of Chinese bayberries in Xianju County totaled 138,000 mu (about 9,200 hectares), generating the output value of 667 million yuan (about 96.97 million U.S. dollars) in 2018. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)



Farmers sell Chinese bayberries at a local market in Xianju County, east China's Zhejiang Province, June 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)



Farmers pack Chinese bayberries at a cooperative in Xianju County, east China's Zhejiang Province, June 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)



Customs staff check Chinese bayberries to be exported at a local market in Xianju County, east China's Zhejiang Province, June 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)



Farmers sort Chinese bayberries at a cooperative in Xianju County, east China's Zhejiang Province, June 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A police officer teaches pupils to recognize traffic signs at the No.1 Primary School of Boxing County in Binzhou City, east China's Shandong Province, June 27, 2019. Safety education activities are held across China to help raise students' awareness about safety for a safe summer vacation. (Xinhua/Chen Bin)



A police officer teaches children techniques to prevent drowning at Yuying Kindergarten in Taizhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, June 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Jiang Youqin)



Pupils hold stop signs during a safety education event at the No.1 Primary School of Donggang Township in Qinhuangdao, north China's Hebei Province, June 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Cao Jianxiong)



A firefighter teaches pupils to use a fire extinguisher at the No.1 Primary School of Boxing County in Binzhou City, east China's Shandong Province, June 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Chen Bin)



A school medical worker demonstrates first aid skills to pupils at the No.1 Primary School of Boxing County in Binzhou City, east China's Shandong Province, June 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Chen Bin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos taken on June 27, 2019 shows the construction site of a Yangtze River bridge on the Shanghai-Nantong railway line in Nantong, east China's Jiangsu Province. 





The south main tower of the bridge was completed on Thursday, marking an important progress of the construction of the cable-stayed railway-expressway bridge. (Xinhua/Xu Congjun)



A worker takes a picture of the south main tower of a Yangtze River bridge on the Shanghai-Nantong railway line in Nantong, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Congjun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Local residents at a workshop in a community in Saybag District, Urumqi City, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 12, 2019. The residential community established in 2012 is home to many low-income earners who mainly live in affordable housing. To improve employment, authorities have offered training programs on producing handmade flowers and sewing, and invested nearly 3 million yuan to build a 1,200-square-meter factory, enabling local residents to find jobs at their doorstep. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Xinglong)







Students from poverty-stricken families perform in a class at a community in Saybag District, Urumqi City. Local authorities are offering free courses on art and culture to enhance the education of children from poor families. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Xinglong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People of Miao ethnic group take part in a race during a dragon canoe festival in Shidong Town, Taijiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 27, 2019.





Local Miao people celebrated the annual festival in the town Thursday. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)



Women of Miao ethnic group are seen wearing traditional clothing during a dragon canoe festival in Shidong Town, Taijiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 27, 2019.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese President Xi Jinping meets with U.S. President Donald Trump in Osaka, Japan, June 29, 2019. (Xinhua/Ju Peng)



Chinese President Xi Jinping meets with U.S. President Donald Trump in Osaka, Japan, June 29, 2019. (Xinhua/Xie Huanchi)

President Trump and Chinese President Xi Jinping's face-to-face meeting on trade relations in Osaka, Japan, on Saturday "went better than expected," Trump said after the talks.

Trump described the meeting as "excellent" and said the U.S. and China were "back on track" in trade talks but added that "negotiations are continuing." He told reporters he would announce the results of the talks at a news conference later Saturday.



Chinese President Xi Jinping chairs a China-Africa leaders' meeting in Osaka, Japan, June 28, 2019.

 



The meeting was also attended by South African President Cyril Ramaphosa, also former African co-chair of the Forum on China-Africa Cooperation (FOCAC); Egyptian President Abdel-Fattah al-Sisi, also rotating chair of the African Union; Senegalese President Macky Sall, current African co-chair of the FOCAC; and UN Secretary-General Antonio Guterres. (Xinhua/Pang Xinglei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

​
Kids play with foam during an activity held by a kindergarten in Longhui County of Shaoyang City, central China's Hunan Province, June 28, 2019. (Xinhua/Zeng Yong)





Kids play games in the water with their parents during an activity held by a kindergarten in Longhui County of Shaoyang City, central China's Hunan Province, June 28, 2019. (Xinhua/Zeng Yong)



Kids play water pistols during an activity held by a kindergarten in Longhui County of Shaoyang City, central China's Hunan Province, June 28, 2019. (Xinhua/Zeng Yong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A newlywed couple experience Line 3 of the Ningbo Rail Transit in Zhejiang province on June 22 before it opens to the public on Sunday. The couple were part of a group wedding for those who contributed to the subway line. [Zhang Peijian/For China Daily]



Visitors take photos of a projection of art by Dutch post-impressionist painter Vincent Van Gogh at a National Museum of China exhibition in Beijing on June 22. The exhibition presents digitized versions of over 200 of the artist's works. [Photo/VCG]



Visitors learn skiing at Sunac Land Snow World in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, on June 25. The newly opened indoor ski resort, the largest of its kind in southern China, covers 75,000 square meters and offers visitors four trails including a 460-meter-long "alpine" trail. [Photo/Xinhua]



University students pose for graduation photos underwater at a newly opened water park in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, on June 22. [Photo/IC]



Tourists watch as water is discharged from Xiaolangdi Reservoir in Jiyuan, Henan province, on June 26. The discharge will allow more room behind the dam to capture floodwaters. [Miao Qiunao/For China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A helicopter takes off for Hong Kong at Baoan International Airport in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong province, June 28, 2019. 



A helicopter flies to Hong Kong from Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong province, June 28, 2019. The first cross-border helicopter flight was conducted on Friday between Shenzhen and Hong Kong Special Administrative Region. 



An Airbus H135 light twin-engine helicopter took off from Shenzhen Baoan International Airport and landed at Hong Kong Xinde Heliport on Friday morning with an around 15-minute cross-border flight. [Photos/Xinhua]





Aerial photos taken on June 28, 2019 shows the Poyang Lake No. 2 Bridge in east China's Jiangxi province. The 5.589-km Poyang Lake No. 2 Bridge, which links Duobao township of Duchang county and Hualin township of Lushan city in Jiangxi province, opened to the public traffic on Friday. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A Chinese medical expert examines children in Ulan Bator, Mongolia, June 25, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

ULAN BATOR - A Chinese medical team started a four-day mission here on Tuesday to examine congenital heart disease (CHD)-affected Mongolian children and screen out some 100 most urgent cases for future free treatment in China.

The mission is part of an overseas humanitarian aid program carried out by the Chinese Red Cross Foundation (CRCF) along the Belt and Road.





A Chinese medical expert examines children in Ulan Bator, Mongolia, June 25, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

"At the request of the Mongolian side, we are here to launch the second phase of the humanitarian aid program," Liu Jingjing, project manager of the CRCF, told Xinhua.

"Under this phase, we are planning to select another 100 Mongolian children with CHD and provide them with free heart surgeries in Hohhot, capital of China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, and in Wuxi, an eastern Chinese city," Liu said.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The China Inner Mongolia Horse Racing and the 6th Inner Mongolia International Equestrian Festival opens in Hohhot, Inner Mongolia autonomous region on Jun 29, 2019. [Photos by Ma Jianquan & Yu Tao/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Young volunteers write to kids living in remote poverty-stricken mountainous areas at Zhanqiao Bookstore in Qingdao, east China's Shandong, June 29, 2019. More than 30 children were trained as volunteers in Zhanqiao Bookstore. 



Young volunteers select books for kids living in remote poverty-stricken mountainous areas at Zhanqiao Bookstore in Qingdao, east China's Shandong, June 29, 2019.



A young volunteer gets ready to work at Zhanqiao Bookstore in Qingdao, east China's Shandong, June 29, 2019. 



Young volunteers receive a training course on basic skills of volunteering services at Zhanqiao Bookstore in Qingdao, east China's Shandong, June 29, 2019. During the summer vacation, they will be engaged in readers guidance, books sorting, public welfare activities and other work within their capacity. In return, they are granted priority in borrowing books, with some given to them as gifts. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors hold snacks and chat at Yuyuan Garden in Shanghai, June 8, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



People stroll at a night market in Tianjin, June 8, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



People visit Yuyuan Garden in Shanghai at night, June 8, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



People stroll at a shopping street in Qingdao, Shandong province, June 27, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



People participate in a musical event in Qingdao, Shandong province, June 27, 2019. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The scene from the opening of an exhibition hall for African commodities at Gaoqiao Market, a major wholesale hub in central China’s Hunan Province, June 29, 2019. A feature of the first China-Africa Economic and Trade Expo, the 2,000-sqm hall will be the only permanent platform to showcase all kinds of African products, facilitating their entry into the Chinese market. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Huafeng)





Glamour of the Time, an exhibition inside an especially-built space in Beijing, provides an immersive experience to appreciate the beauty of Chinese porcelain. (Photos provided to China Daily)

Each of five separate rooms tells a story of the five creatures in ancient Chinese myths -- qilin, zhuque, the elephant, turtle and dragon -- as digital animations being projected on the walls and ceiling.

A production of Xinhuanet.com, the exhibition will run through Aug 31 and then tour other cities.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A flag-raising ceremony held at Golden Bauhinia Square in Hong Kong on July 1, 2019 to celebrate the 22nd anniversary of Hong Kong's return to the motherland. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Wei)



Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) Chief Executive Carrie Lam and her husband Lam Siu-por were among guests participating in the ceremony. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Wei)





Photos taken at the Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre on July 1, 2019 shows a ceremony held to celebrate the 22nd anniversary of Hong Kong's return to the motherland.(Photo: China News Service/Zhang Wei)




Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) Chief Executive Carrie Lam makes a toast during a ceremony held to celebrate the 22nd anniversary of Hong Kong's return to the motherland. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Wei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children learn paper-cutting from a teacher at the cultural center of Bozhou City, east China's Anhui Province, July 5, 2019. (Photo by Liu Qinli/Xinhua)



Tourists buy ethnic handicraft goods in Longji Township of Longsheng County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, July 5, 2019. (Photo by Liu Jiaoqing/Xinhua)



Women of the Yao ethnic group perform in Longji Township of Longsheng County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, July 5, 2019. (Photo by Huang Yongdan/Xinhua)



Tourists enjoy a performance showcasing the culture of the Yao ethnic group, in Longji Township of Longsheng County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, July 5, 2019. (Photo by Huang Yongdan/Xinhua)



Tourists and people of the Yao ethnic group dance together in Longji Township of Longsheng County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, July 5, 2019. (Photo by Huang Yongdan/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A visitor learns about dough model making during the "Hubei Day" event at the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, July 4, 2019. "Hubei Day," showcasing the culture and ecology of central China's Hubei Province, kicked off on Thursday at the ongoing International Horticultural Exhibition in Beijing. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)









Artists perform during the "Hubei Day" event at the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, July 4, 2019.



A staff member displays embroidery making during the "Hubei Day" event at the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, July 4, 2019. 



Hu Fang (L) and Chen Ruifang from central China's Hubei Province make cloth paste paintings during the "Hubei Day" event at the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, July 4, 2019.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A visitor (3rd R) poses for a selfie with staff members in cosplay costumes at the 15th China International Cartoon & Game Expo (CCG Expo 2019) in east China's Shanghai, July 4, 2019. The CCG Expo 2019 kicked off Thursday at the Shanghai World Expo Exhibition and Convention Center with the participation of about 350 domestic and international exhibitors. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)



An Iron Man model figure is displayed at the 15th China International Cartoon & Game Expo (CCG Expo 2019) in east China's Shanghai, July 4, 2019.(Xinhua/Fang Zhe)



Visitors walk past a large cartoon poster panel at the 15th China International Cartoon & Game Expo (CCG Expo 2019) in east China's Shanghai, July 4, 2019. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)





Visitors look at model figurines in a display cabinet at the 15th China International Cartoon & Game Expo (CCG Expo 2019) in east China's Shanghai, July 4, 2019.(Xinhua/Fang Zhe)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Two students experience traditional paper making in Danzhai County of Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, July 6, 2019. (Photo by Kai Shangyu/Xinhua)



A student from east China's Jiangsu Province experiences wax painting in Danzhai County of Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, July 6, 2019. (Photo by Lu Dehua/Xinhua)



Children pick books with their parents at a bookstore in Rongcheng, east China's Shandong Province, July 6, 2019. (Photo by Li Xinjun/Xinhua)



Primary school students watch robots dancing during a science event in Boxing County of Binzhou City, east China's Shandong Province, July 6, 2019. (Photo by Chen Bin/Xinhua)



A staff member and children participate in an experiment at a children activity center in Zunhua of Tangshan City, north China's Hebei Province, July 6, 2019. (Photo by Liu Mancang/Xinhua)



Students play at a soccer field in Zigui County of Yichang City, central China's Hubei Province, July 6, 2019. (Photo by Wang Huifu/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tourists visit the No.1 ice cave in Yunqiu Mountain in Xiangning County, north China's Shanxi Province, July 5, 2019.





Photo taken on July 5, 2019 shows the inside of the No.1 ice cave in Yunqiu Mountain in Xiangning County, north China's Shanxi Province. The widest point of the cave is about 12 meters and the tallest point is about 15 meters. Tourists can enjoy ice stalagmites, ice pillars and ice falls here. (Xinhua/Zhan Yan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tourists buy handicrafts at the International Grand Bazaar in Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, July 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)



People watch a game of Chinese chess at Renmin Park in Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, July 6, 2019. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)



Students play badminton in Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, July 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)



Tourists ride boats at Renmin Park in Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, July 6, 2019. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)



People enjoy leisure time at a night fair in Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, July 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Firefighters rescue residents trapped in flood caused by a series of intensive rainfall in Taining County of Sanming, southeast China's Fujian Province, July 7, 2019. (Photo by Qiu Canwang/Xinhua)



Photo taken on July 7, 2019 shows a vehicle stranded in flood caused by a series of intensive rainfall in Taining County of Sanming, southeast China's Fujian Province. (Photo by Qiu Canwang/Xinhua)



A staff member checks a flooded bamboo raft ferry at the Mount Wuyi scenic area after a series of intensive rainfall in Nanping, southeast China's Fujian Province, July 7, 2019. (Photo by Chen Ying/Xinhua)



A man transfers a piece of furniture from his flooded shop after a series of intensive rainfall in Taining County of Sanming, southeast China's Fujian Province, July 7, 2019. (Photo by Qiu Canwang/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Vendors make Nang, a kind of crusty pancake, in the ancient city of Kashgar, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, July 7, 2019. In the first half of 2019, the ancient city of Kashgar received over 310,000 tourists. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)



Tourists visit the ancient city of Kashgar, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, July 7, 2019. 



Local people walk in rain in the ancient city of Kashgar, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, July 7, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)



Children play in the rain in the ancient city of Kashgar, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, July 7, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)



A local woman takes selfies in the ancient city of Kashgar, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, July 7, 2019. In the first half of 2019, the ancient city of Kashgar received over 310,000 tourists. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Actress Pan Xiaojia performs in the latest Kunqu Opera, A Commander's Introspective, produced by the Northern Kunqu Opera Theatre (Photo provided to China Daily)



Shi Shuyue (right) performs in the latest Kunqu Opera, A Commander's Introspective, produced by the Northern Kunqu Opera Theatre. (Photo provided to China Daily)

The day before he heads to a war, an undefeated commander named Qi has a dream in which he loses a battle and dies. When he wakes up, Qi bids farewell to his wife and gets ready to go and fight. While gaining successive victories, Qi decides to celebrate, despite the fact that there is a final battle waiting for him. When he gets drunk and falls asleep in his tent, Qi's army is ambushed by the enemy and he is killed just as his dream predicted.



Actors Liu Heng performs in the latest Kunqu Opera, A Commander's Introspective, produced by the Northern Kunqu Opera Theatre. (Photo provided to China Daily)



This is the story that has inspired the latest Kunqu Opera production, titled A Commander's Introspection, performed and produced by the Northern Kunqu Opera Theatre.

It was premiered on Friday during the Festival OFF d'Avignon, the biggest performing arts showcase in France that forms part of the Avignon Festival, an annual arts festival held in the eponymous French city every summer.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Graduates throw their caps in the air as they pose for a group photo during the 2019 commencement ceremony of Tsinghua University held in Beijing, capital of China, July 7, 2019. Over 3,000 graduates attended the ceremony on Sunday. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)



Families and friends of the graduates attend the 2019 commencement ceremony of Tsinghua University held in Beijing, capital of China, July 7, 2019. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)







Graduates attend the 2019 commencement ceremony of Tsinghua University held in Beijing, capital of China, July 7, 2019. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)





Graduates take selfies during the 2019 commencement ceremony of Tsinghua University held in Beijing, capital of China, July 7, 2019. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children play in a water park in Bozhou, east China's Anhui Province, July 7, 2019. People across China cool themselves down in various ways during the Xiaoshu, or Lesser Heat, the 11th of the 24 solar terms which means the beginning of hot summer. (Photo by Liu Qinli/Xinhua)



A keeper takes care of the newborn twin panda cubs. (Photo/Chengdu Research Base of Giant Panda Breeding)

Chengdu in Southwest China's Sichuan province recently witnessed the birth of the world's heaviest twin panda cubs.

Female giant panda Abao, who was born in the US in 2010 and returned to China in 2013, gave birth to the twins - male and female - on Saturday, according to the Chengdu Research Base of Giant Panda Breeding.





People watch a film shown in an evening open-air cinema at Minhang Sports Park in east China's Shanghai, July 7, 2019. Shanghai authorities have arranged more than 200 open-air film sessions as a summer entertainment for the public between July and September. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)





Sunflowers are blossoming in field near Baima Lake in Huaian, East China’s Jiangsu province on July 6, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A member dressed up as Peking Opera character during a summer camp for overseas Chinese teenagers to seek their cultural origins in Nantong City, east China's Jiangsu Province, July 8, 2019. (Photo by Xu Congjun/Xinhua)



A member dressed up as Peking Opera character during a summer camp for overseas Chinese teenagers to seek their cultural origins in Nantong City, east China's Jiangsu Province, July 8, 2019. (Photo by Xu Congjun/Xinhua)





Xu Huihui , a Chinese-Indonesian, dresses up as Peking Opera performer during a summer camp for overseas Chinese teenagers to seek their cultural origins in Nantong City, east China's Jiangsu Province, July 8, 2019. (Photo by Xu Congjun/Xinhua)



Members pose for a photo during a summer camp for overseas Chinese teenagers to seek their cultural origins in Nantong City, east China's Jiangsu Province, July 8, 2019. (Photo by Xu Congjun/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Members of Chinese diving team pose for photos at the medal ceremony of team classification diving at the 30th Summer Universiade in Naples, Italy, July 8, 2019. Chinese diving team won both the men's and women's team classification gold medals. (Xinhua/Zheng Huansong)



Men's team of China pose for photos at the medal ceremony of team classification diving at the 30th Summer Universiade in Naples, Italy, July 8, 2019. Chinese men's diving team won team classification gold medal. (Xinhua/Zheng Huansong)



Women's team of China pose for photos at the medal ceremony of team classification diving at the 30th Summer Universiade in Naples, Italy, July 8, 2019. Chinese women's diving team won team classification gold medal. (Xinhua/Zheng Huansong)



Zhang Shuai competes during the women's singles fourth round match between Zhang Shuai of China and Dayana Yastremska of Ukraine at the 2019 Wimbledon Tennis Championships in London, Britain, July 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Lu Yang)



Shi Mengyao (L)/Wang Yuefeng of China compete during the bronze match against Maria Ivanov/Evgenii Panchenko of Russia of 10m Air Rifle Mixed Team at the 30th Summer Universiade in Naples, Italy, July 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Kong Hui)



Zheng Saisai (L)/Duan Yingying react during the women's doubles third round match between Zheng Saisai and Duan Yingying of China and Gabriela Dabrowski of Canada and Xu Yifan of China at the 2019 Wimbledon Tennis Championships in London, Britain, July 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Lu Yang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Aerial photo taken on July 7, 2019 shows tourists going sightseeing at a tea garden at Wujiatai Village in Xuanen County of Enshi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture, central China's Hubei Province. (Photo by Song Wen/Xinhua)



A staff member works at a canned peach factory in Zunhua City, north China's Hebei Province, July 7, 2019. (Photo by Liu Mancang/Xinhua)



A jeep takes part in offroad racing competition in Guyuan, northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, July 7, 2019. (Xinhua/Feng Kaihua)



A graduate poses for photos during the 2019 commencement ceremony of Tsinghua University in Beijing, capital of China, July 7, 2019. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)



The closure site of the main arch of a bridge is seen in southwest China, July 7, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)



Primary school pupils attend a commemorative event marking the 82nd anniversary of the beginning of the Chinese Poeple's War Against Japanese Aggressions, at the Memorial Hall of the Victims of the Nanjing Massacre by Japanese Invading Troops in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, July 7, 2019. (Xinhua/Ji Chunpeng)



Visitors enjoy themselves at an amusement park at night in Chongqing, southwest China, July 6, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

MSC Gulsun docks at the Tianjin Port Pacific International Container Terminal in north China's Tianjin, July 8, 2019. MSC Gulsun, the world's largest container vessel by carrying capacity, set sail from north China's port city of Tianjin on Monday, heading for northwestern Europe. (Xinhua/Mao Zhenhua)



Photo taken on July 8, 2019 shows the first container which will be loaded on MSC Gulsun in north China's Tianjin. (Xinhua/Mao Zhenhua)

Photo taken on July 8, 2019 shows the bridge of MSC Glusun in north China's Tianjin. MSC Gulsun, the world's largest container vessel by carrying capacity, set sail from north China's port city of Tianjin on Monday, heading for northwestern Europe. (Xinhua/Mao Zhenhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Police in north China's Shanxi Province have retrieved two pieces of bronze ware dating back to the early Western Zhou Dynasty (1046 B.C.- 771 B.C.), the provincial public security department announced Sunday. 







The two pieces of bronze ware, called "Yifangyi" and "Yizun," had both been robbed from a tomb in the city of Yuncheng before they were sold to several cities in China and then lost overseas, according to the police. Yizun is an open-mouthed bronze ware with inscriptions of 23 characters cast in it. Another bronze ware Yifangyi is a cuboid container used as drinking vessel in ancient times with beast-face patterns and same inscriptions on it. (Photo: China News Service/ Wei Liang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children read books with family members at a book store in Wuyi County in Hengshui City, north China's Hebei Province, July 9, 2019. Many youngsters spent their spare time in book stores during their summer vacation. (Xinhua/Li Xiaoguo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Mongolian equestrians demonstrate equestrian skills at an equestrian performance center in Erenhot, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, July 8, 2019. More than 50 Mongolian artists will stage over 100 equestrian performances from June to October to demonstrate local culture and equestrian stunts. Equestrian performances jointly produced by China and Mongolia since 2016 have not only become an integral part of cultural tourism industry in Erenhot, but also facilitated cultural exchange between the two countries. (Xinhua/Liu Lei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A total of 543 suspects have been detained by police after a crackdown on pyramid schemes in Naning City, South China’s Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, July 9, 2019.



Authorities have luxury autos and other property and have also frozen 21.65 million yuan ($3.1 million) as part of the operation, which involved more than 2,000 law enforcement personnel. (Photo: China News Service/Lao Yunrong)



Aerial photo taken on July 9, 2019 shows fire engines taking part in a fire drill held at the Beijing Daxing International Airport in Beijing, capital of China. The newly-built Beijing Daxing International Airport held its first fire drill on Tuesday. (Xinhua)



Firemen take part in a fire drill held at the Beijing Daxing International Airport in Beijing, capital of China, July 9, 2019. The newly-built Beijing Daxing International Airport held its first fire drill on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Meng Jing)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A double-deck device is unveiled near a road in Zhengzhou City, Central China’s Henan Province providing a place for the public to park sharked bikes. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Weitao)



Instructions for the double-deck parking device.(Photo: China News Service/Zhang Weitao)



A attendent adjust a bike on the double-deck parking device.(Photo: China News Service/Zhang Weitao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A teacher gives a student a carp in Guangxi on July 5, 2019. 



A primary school rewarded 140 students who passed their final examinations not only with merit certificates, but also carp weighing over 1 kilogram and a bag of jelly each in Sanjiang Dong Autonomous County of Guangxi. (Photos: China News Service/ Gong Pukang)



_Only one child is smiling..^^_



_More smiles in this photo.._

Students are presented with awards and certificates in Guangxi on July 5, 2019.(Photo: China News Service/ Gong Pukang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A 2-month-long exhibition of Xinjiang cultural relics kicked off at the National Museum of China in Beijing, July 9, 2019. The exhibition features 191 precious relics dating back to as early as the pre-Qin period (pre-221 BC). (...all Photos: Li Hao/GT)











Visitors view & photograph the relics on display.

Cultural relics excavated in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region are on display at the National Museum of China, displaying an exotic showcase of the artifacts and antiques along the Silk Road.

The exhibition that opened on Tuesday showcases a total of 191 exquisite historical items from the pre-Qin period (pre-221 B.C.) to the Song Dynasty (960-1276) and the Yuan Dynasty (1271-1368).


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A 2-month-long exhibition of Xinjiang cultural relics kicked off at the National Museum of China in Beijing, July 9, 2019. The exhibition features 191 precious relics dating back to as early as the pre-Qin period (pre-221 BC). (...all Photos: Li Hao/GT)







Cultural relics excavated in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region are on display at the National Museum of China, displaying an exotic showcase of the artifacts and antiques along the Silk Road.

The exhibition that opened on Tuesday showcases a total of 191 exquisite historical items from the pre-Qin period (pre-221 B.C.) to the Song Dynasty (960-1276) and the Yuan Dynasty (1271-1368).


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rescuers patrol the Shaoshui River on a boat in Shaoyang, Central China's Hunan province, on July 9, 2019. In the city, flood waters have reached the height of the first floor in some streets after intense rain caused the river in the city to overflow. [Photo/Xinhua]



Residents at Xingmazhou are in lines to board a boat to leave for safe places in Changsha, Hunan province, July 9, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

Floods have affected 1.23 million individuals, causing 16 people to die or go missing, and direct losses have reached 1.69 billion yuan ($245.5 million) by 5 pm on Tuesday in Central China's Hunan province, local authorities said.



Rescuers use a boat to relocate trapped residents at Lanheba community in Shaoyang, Hunan province, July 9, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Rescuers make a makeshift bridge with bamboo to evacuate residents at Xingwang village in Zhuzhou, Hunan province, July 9, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

Rescuers have relocated 69,579 residents, and more than 6,900 rooms(?) have been ruined.



An aerial photo shows an inundated village in Hengdong county, Hengyang, Hunan province, July 9, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

Days of heavy rainfall have swollen rivers in many parts of Hunan. On Tuesday morning, a river broke through levees in Hengdong county, inundating three villages.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A teacher trains pupils to play basketball at a primary school in Hanshan District in Handan City, north China's Hebei Province, July 9, 2019. A series of activities were held by the educational authorities of Hanshan District to enrich the life of children during the summer vacation. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



A pupil assembles a robot at a primary school in Hanshan District in Handan City, north China's Hebei Province, July 9, 2019.(Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



A pupil practices Guzheng, or Chinese zither, at a primary school in Hanshan District in Handan City, north China's Hebei Province, July 9, 2019. A series of activities were held by the educational authorities of Hanshan District to enrich the life of children during the summer vacation. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



A teacher introduces the structure of a robot to pupils at a primary school in Hanshan District in Handan City, north China's Hebei Province, July 9, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



A teacher instructs a pupil to paint at a primary school in Hanshan District in Handan City, north China's Hebei Province, July 9, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A high-speed sleeper train linking eastern Shanghai with Lanzhou City in Northwest China’s Gansu Province prepares to depart a station in Shanghai on July 10, 2019. The journey takes about 14 hours and 7 minutes, nearly half of the current travel time by ordinary trains. (Photos: China News Service/Yin Liqin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chongqing in southwest China opens a high-speed train to Hong Kong on July 11, 2019. The train will depart Chongqing West Railway Station at 8:20 a.m. and arrive at Hong Kong West Kowloon Station at 3:57 p.m., a journey of 7 hours and 37 minutes. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Chao)



Passengers take selfies aboard the Hi-speed train from Chongqing in southwest China opens a high-speed train to Hong Kong on July 11, 2019.(Photo: China News Service/Chen Chao)





Passengers head aboard the Hi-Speed train from Chongqing in southwest China opens a high-speed train to Hong Kong on July 11, 2019.(Photo: China News Service/Chen Chao)



A train attendant communicates with other crew members of the Hi-Speed train from Chongqing in southwest China opens a high-speed train to Hong Kong on July 11, 2019.(Photo: China News Service/Chen Chao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo shows the commemorative stamps for the seventh CISM Military World Games released by China Post, July 10, 2019. The military games will be held in Wuhan on October 18 - 27. The games, which began in 1995, are a multi-sport event for military sportspeople that is organized by the International Military Sports Council. Held every four years and lasting for 7 to 10 days, more than 100 countries participate in the games. (Photo/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Bullet train G305 arrives at Baiyangdian Railway Station in Xiongan New Area, north China's Hebei Province, July 10, 2019. 



Passengers show their tickets on the bullet train G305 on July 10, 2019. 



Passengers are seen on the train G305 at Tianjin West Railway Station in north China's Tianjin on July 10, 2019.



Train attendants present souvenirs to the passengers on the bullet train G305 on July 10, 2019.



Bullet train G305 departs from Tianjin West Railway Station in north China's Tianjin on July 10, 2019. 

Carrying more than 1,100 passengers, the bullet train G305 departed Tianjin at 10:58 a.m. and will arrive at Hong Kong West Kowloon Station around 10 hours later, according to Tianjin's railway authorities. The 2,450 km-long route will run through several stations including Baiyangdian Station in the Xiongan New Area. A second-class seat for the 10-hour ride will cost 1,092.5 yuan (about 159 U.S. dollars). (..all photos Xinhua/Xing Guangli)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Zhang Ronghua checks an oil-paper umbrella in Xiangyang Village of Qiubei County, Zhuang and Miao Autonomous Prefecture of Wenshan, southwest China's Yunnan Province, July 9, 2019. 



Zhang Ronghua tries a finished oil-paper umbrella in Xiangyang Village of Qiubei County, Zhuang and Miao Autonomous Prefecture of Wenshan, southwest China's Yunnan Province, July 9, 2019.



Zhang Ronghua prints the cover of an oil-paper umbrella in Xiangyang Village of Qiubei County, Zhuang and Miao Autonomous Prefecture of Wenshan, southwest China's Yunnan Province, July 9, 2019.



Photo taken on July 9, 2019 shows tools used to make oil-paper umbrellas in Xiangyang Village of Qiubei County, Zhuang and Miao Autonomous Prefecture of Wenshan, southwest China's Yunnan Province.



Zhang Ronghua (R) tries a finished oil-paper umbrella in Xiangyang Village of Qiubei County, Zhuang and Miao Autonomous Prefecture of Wenshan, southwest China's Yunnan Province, July 9, 2019.

Zhang Ronghua, 89, and his grandson Zhang Guoqing are the only inheritors of traditional oil-paper umbrella making in Xiangyang Village. Xiangyang Village has an over 400-year history of making handcrafted oiled paper umbrellas with bamboo stands. Made of oiled paper and bamboo frame, oil-paper umbrella is a traditional Chinese handicraft. The craftsmanship includes more than 80 procedures of sophisticated techniques. Other than its utility, oil-paper umbrella is also indispensable in local traditional weddings. (....all photos Xinhua/Jiang Wenyao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An armed police officer evacuates an elderly woman from a flood in Yanlong village, You county, Zhuzhou, Central China's Hunan province on July 9, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A rescue firefighter soothes a crying baby with a kiss during a flood in Pingxiang, East China's Jiangxi province on July 9, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Rescue firefighters from Wanzai county guide a raft carrying children evacuated from the flood-stricken dormitory of the former Yichun municipal paper mill in East China's Jiangxi province on July 9, 2019. [Photo/IC]



An armed police officer ties a life jacket for a local boy in Yushui district, Xinyu, East China's Jiangxi province on July 8, 2019. [Photo/IC]



An armed police officer gives an umbrella to flood-stricken children in Yushui district, Xinyu, East China's Jiangxi province on July 8, 2019. [Photo/IC]

Continuous downpours in recent days have triggered serious floods in many regions in Central, East and South China, including Hunan and Jiangxi provinces, and Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region.

In the rescue work that often follows heavy rains, armed police officers and firefighters in bright orange life jackets are seen everywhere. Holding babies in their arms and carrying the elderly on their backs, they have garnered respect and affection nationwide.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's first homemade polar icebreaker delivered...16 photos





The polar icebreaker "Xuelong 2" berths at the port of Jiangnan Shipyard (Group) Co., Ltd. in east China's Shanghai, July 11, 2019. China's first domestically built polar icebreaker "Xuelong 2," or "Snow Dragon 2," was delivered on Thursday in Shanghai, according to the Ministry of Natural Resources. On its maiden voyage later this year, the ship will sail for Antarctica together with "Xuelong," the only Chinese icebreaker in service, in the country's 36th research mission to the region. The vessel was built by Jiangnan Shipyard Group and co-designed by China's State Shipbuilding Corporation and Finland's Aker Arctic Technology.



The vessel is 122.5 meters long and 22.3 meters wide, with a displacement of 13,996 tonnes and a navigation capability of 20,000 nautical miles.



Photo taken on July 11, 2019 shows the navigation bridge of polar icebreaker "Xuelong 2" in east China's Shanghai.



Chen Qingman, an experimenter of the polar icebreaker "Xuelong 2" , makes a point in the centralized control room of the ship in east China's Shanghai, July 11, 2019.



People visit the polar icebreaker "Xuelong 2" in east China's Shanghai, July 11, 2019. 



A crewmember walks on the deck of polar icebreaker "Xuelong 2" in east China's Shanghai, July 11, 2019.

"Xuelong 2" is able to turn quickly, and has two-direction icebreaking capabilities with both its bow and stern. It can sail on 60-day expeditions to all regions of the globe, according to Hu Keyi, a technical director of Jiangnan Shipyard Group.(Xinhua/Ding Ting)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A ferry is moored in Pingtan, Fujian Province, July 11, 2019. A direct sea route linking Pingtan off the east coast of Fujian Province and Kaohsiung in southwestern Taiwan opened for its first trip on Thursday. (Photo/China News Service)



A direct sea route linking Pingtan off the east coast of Fujian Province and Kaohsiung in southwestern Taiwan opened for its first trip July 11, 2019. (Photo/China News Service)



Photo shows passengers showing their ferry tickets, July 11, 2019. (Photo/China News Service)



Passengers line up to get onboard the ferry before it makes its maiden voyage along a direct route linking Pingtan and Kaohsiung in Taiwan, July 11, 2019. (Photo/China News Service)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A student in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, receives her admission letter from Xi'an Jiaotong University, July 11, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A student in Chengdu, Sichuan province receives his acceptance letter from Southwestern University of Finance and Economics, July 9, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Four students from Handan, Hebei province, show their acceptance letters from the Aviation University of Air Force, July 10, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A student in Beijing shows her admission letter from Beijing Language and Culture University, July 7, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A student in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, opens his admission letter from Zhejiang Police College, July 9, 2019. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A child plays with an American football at a toy expo in Beijing, capital of China, July 11, 2019. The four-day expo kicked off here Thursday at the National Agriculture Exhibition Center. (Xinhua/Luo Xiaoguang)



Children interact with a dinosaur model at a toy expo in Beijing, capital of China, July 11, 2019.(Xinhua/Luo Xiaoguang)





Children play at a toy expo in Beijing, capital of China, July 11, 2019. The four-day expo kicked off here Thursday at the National Agriculture Exhibition Center. (Xinhua/Luo Xiaoguang)



Children view exhibits at a toy expo in Beijing, capital of China, July 11, 2019. The four-day expo kicked off here Thursday at the National Agriculture Exhibition Center. (Xinhua/Luo Xiaoguang)



A child assembles toys under the guidance of an exhibitor at a toy expo in Beijing, capital of China, July 11, 2019. The four-day expo kicked off here Thursday at the National Agriculture Exhibition Center. (Xinhua/Luo Xiaoguang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A flag-raising ceremony is held at the commemorative event marking the 82nd anniversary of the beginning of nationwide war against Japanese aggression at the Memorial Hall of the Victims in Nanjing Massacre by Japanese Invaders in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, July 7, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



Taipei Zoo holds a birthday party for female panda Yuan Zai, who turned six years old on July 6, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



The final section of a bridge that links Sichuan, Yunnan and Guizhou provinces is put in place at the junction of the three provinces, July 7, 2019. The bridge will be open to traffic at the end of this year. [Photo/Xinhua]



A volunteer from Jiangsu University of Science and Technology talks about Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning before Thursday's Maritime Day of China in Zhenjiang, Jiangsu province, July 9, 2019. [Photo by Shi Yucheng/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



A college student from the Wuhan University of Engineering Science volunteers to take wedding photos for a married couple living in Qianping village, Baokang county, Xiangyang, Central China's Hubei province, July 9, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



Chinese train attendants pose with passengers in front of the first high-speed railway bullet train linking Tianjin and Hong Kong, with a stopover at Baiyangdian station in the Xiongan New Area, at the Tianjin West railway station, July 10, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A woman views a straw handicraft made by Han Liuye at a workshop in Shijiazhuang, capital of north China's Hebei Province, July 10, 2019. (Photo by Xu Jianyuan/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei...originally posted by Yellow Fever...

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong..originally posted by Yellow Fever..

Street scene by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Hot Summer Night by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Guo Hanyu (L) /Ye Qiuyu of China talk during a semifinal match of tennis women's doubles between Guo Hanyu/Ye Qiuyu of China and Morisaki Kanako /Sato Naho of Japan at the 30th Summer Universiade in Naples, Italy, on July 11, 2019. Guo Hanyu/Ye Qiuyu won 2-0. (Xinhua/Shan Yuqi)



Guo Hanyu (R) /Ye Qiuyu of China compete during a semifinal match of tennis women's doubles between Guo Hanyu/Ye Qiuyu of China and Morisaki Kanako /Sato Naho of Japan at the 30th Summer Universiade in Naples, Italy, on July 11, 2019. (Xinhua/Shan Yuqi)



Guo Hanyu /Ye Qiuyu (Up) of China compete during a semifinal match of tennis women's doubles between Guo Hanyu/Ye Qiuyu of China and Morisaki Kanako /Sato Naho of Japan at the 30th Summer Universiade in Naples, Italy, on July 11, 2019. (Xinhua/Shan Yuqi)



Guo Hanyu (L) /Ye Qiuyu of China compete during a semifinal match of tennis women's doubles between Guo Hanyu/Ye Qiuyu of China and Morisaki Kanako /Sato Naho of Japan at the 30th Summer Universiade in Naples, Italy, on July 11, 2019. (Xinhua/Shan Yuqi)



Guo Hanyu (R) /Ye Qiuyu of China shake hands during a semifinal match of tennis women's doubles between Guo Hanyu/Ye Qiuyu of China and Morisaki Kanako /Sato Naho of Japan at the 30th Summer Universiade in Naples, Italy, on July 11, 2019. (Xinhua/Shan Yuqi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors view the Hongqi HS7 model, the first C-Class sport utility vehicle (SUV) of Hongqi, at the Changchun International Auto Expo in Changchun, capital city of northeast China's Jilin Province, July 12, 2019. 



Xu Liuping, board chairman of FAW Group, speaks at a launching ceremony for the Hongqi HS7 model, the first C-Class sport utility vehicle (SUV) of Hongqi, in Changchun, capital city of northeast China's Jilin Province, July 12, 2019.



Photo taken on July 12, 2019 shows the launching ceremony for the Hongqi HS7 model, the first C-Class sport utility vehicle (SUV) of Hongqi, in Changchun, capital city of northeast China's Jilin Province. 



China's automaker FAW Group on Friday began selling the first C-Class SUV of its iconic Hongqi brand in a bid to capture a slice of the luxury car market. The Hongqi HS7 model, launched in the northeastern Chinese city of Changchun, is priced at a range of 349,800 yuan (50,900 U.S. dollars) to 459,800 yuan, the Changchun-based carmaker said. Hongqi, meaning "red flag," is China's iconic sedan brand. The brand was established in 1958 and has been used as the vehicle for parades at national celebrations. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Foreign journalists work at the 16th China Changchun International Automobile Expo in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, July 12, 2019. The expo, with over 1,300 cars exhibited, kicks off here on Friday. (Xinhua/Lin Hong)



Visitors ask about the information of an engine during the 16th China Changchun International Automobile Expo in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, July 12, 2019. (Xinhua/Lin Hong)



A visitor plays a simulated driving machine during the 16th China Changchun International Automobile Expo in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, July 12, 2019. (Xinhua/Lin Hong)



A child plays with a simulated driving machine during the 16th China Changchun International Automobile Expo in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, July 12, 2019. (Xinhua/Lin Hong)



A Hongqi L5 vehicle of China FAW Group is displayed in the 16th China Changchun International Automobile Expo in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, July 12, 2019.(Xinhua/Lin Hong)



Visitors look at a vehicle displayed in the 16th China Changchun International Automobile Expo in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, July 12, 2019. The expo, with over 1,300 cars exhibited, kicks off here on Friday. (Xinhua/Lin Hong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on July 11, 2019 shows Siberian tigers at the Siberian tiger park of the China Hengdaohezi Feline Breeding Center in Hailin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province.





Over 30 Siberian tiger cubs were born in the park from the end of February this year. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children chat at the graduation day from kindergarten in Lhasa, capital of Tibet Autonomous Region, July 12, 2019. (Xinhua/Jigme Dorje)



Children attend a ceremony at the graduation day from kindergarten in Lhasa, capital of Tibet Autonomous Region, July 12, 2019. (Xinhua/Jigme Dorje)



A child presents a hada scarf at the graduation day from kindergarten in Lhasa, capital of Tibet Autonomous Region, July 12, 2019. (Xinhua/Jigme Dorje)



A girl receives sanfutie treatment in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, July 12, 2019. Friday marks the beginning of sanfu, which refers to the three 10-day periods that are predicted to be the hottest days of the year. Sanfutie, a typical counter-season treatment in the system of traditional Chinese medicine, treats cold-weather-related illnesses in hot summer with a bandage made of traditional Chinese herbal medicine placed on various acupuncture points on the body. (Photo by Jia Minjie/Xinhua)



A boy receives sanfutie treatment in Linyi, east China's Shandong Province, July 12, 2019. (Photo by Xu Chuanbao/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on July 13, 2019 shows cars on a waterlogged road at Honggutan New Area in Nanchang, capital of east China's Jiangxi Province. Rainstorm hit Nanchang Saturday. (Xinhua/Peng Zhaozhi)



Photo taken on July 13, 2019 shows two cars stranded on a waterlogged road at Honggutan New Area in Nanchang, capital of east China's Jiangxi Province. Rainstorm hit Nanchang Saturday. (Xinhua/Peng Zhaozhi)



Photo taken on July 13, 2019 shows the Wuzhen scenic area in rain in Tongxiang, east China's Zhejiang Province. Rainstorm hit parts of Zhejiang in recent days, which led to an emergency response activated by Zhejiang authorities Friday afternoon. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



A citizen rides an electromobile in rain in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, July 13, 2019.(Xinhua/Weng Xinyang)



Tourists walk in rain in the Wuzhen scenic area of Tongxiang, east China's Zhejiang Province, July 13, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Artists perform during the opening ceremony of the 9th China Hohhot Ethnic Cultural Tourism Activities and the 20th Zhaojun Cultural Festival held at Wulanqiate Theater in Hohhot, capital of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, July 12, 2019. (Xinhua/Sadat)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hongqi brand cars move in a parade on an avenue in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province, July 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)





A Hongqi brand car is displayed at a square in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province, July 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)



A man takes pictures of a Hongqi brand car at a square in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province, July 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Gold medalists Lu Wei (L) /Zhang Jiaqi of China pose for photos during the awarding ceremony of the women's 10m synchronised final of diving at the Gwangju 2019 FINA World Championships in Gwangju, South Korea, July 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Bai Xuefei)





Gold medalists Lu Wei (L)/Zhang Jiaqi compete during the women's 10m synchronised final of diving event at the Gwangju 2019 FINA World Championships in Gwangju, South Korea, July 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Gang)



Gold medalist Wang Zongyuan (C) of China, silver medalist Rommel Pacheco Marrufo (L) of Mexico and bronze medalist Peng Jianfeng of China pose during the awarding ceremony for the men's 1m springboard diving event at the Gwangju 2019 FINA World Championships in Gwangju, South Korea, July 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Bai Xuefei)



Wang Zongyuan of China poses during the awarding ceremony for the men's 1m springboard diving event at the Gwangju 2019 FINA World Championships in Gwangju, South Korea, July 14, 2019. (Xinhua/Bai Xuefei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

​
Children make cakes during a children cake DIY competition in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, July 13, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)





Children display cakes they made during a children cake DIY competition in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, July 13, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A stone artwork is displayed during the 2019 China Kunming International Stone Expo in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, July 13, 2019.





People view stone artwork a booth during the 2019 China Kunming International Stone Expo in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, July 13, 2019. 



A young visitor views an exhibit during the 2019 China Kunming International Stone Expo in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, July 13, 2019. 

The 2019 China Kunming International Stone Expo opened in the city of Kunming Wednesday. Exhibitors from 24 countries and regions including Italy, Germany, Sri Lanka, Myanmar and Afghanistan are participating in the six-day expo. (Xinhua/Hu Chao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Equestrians from Inner Mongolia autonomous region show their skills at the 11th Traditional Games of Ethnic Minorities of China in Hohhot, Inner Mongolia autonomous region, on July 14. [Photo by Pan Qi, Jiang Sisi/chinadaily.com.cn]





Equestrians from Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region demonstrate the traditional Khiz Khuar performance at the 11th Traditional Games of Ethnic Minorities of China in Hohhot, Inner Mongolia autonomous region. [Photo by Pan Qi, Jiang Sisi/chinadaily.com.cn]



An equestrian from Qinghai province shows his skills at the 11th Traditional Games of Ethnic Minorities of China. [Photo by Pan Qi, Jiang Sisi/chinadaily.com.cn]



An equestrian from Qinghai province shows his skills at the 11th Traditional Games of Ethnic Minorities of China. [Photo by Pan Qi, Jiang Sisi/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Artists perform during the Bahamas National Day Cultural Event at the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, July 14, 2019. The Bahamas National Day event kicked off here on Sunday. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)



Artists interact with visitors during the Bahamas National Day Cultural Event at the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, July 14, 2019. The Bahamas National Day event kicked off here on Sunday. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)





People visit the exhibition area of Bahamas during the Bahamas National Day event at the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, July 14, 2019. The Bahamas National Day event kicked off here on Sunday. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Shopping, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Nap, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Bites & Brews (restaurant), Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Cards player, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Chinese chess, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Waltz in the park, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Friday Night by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Going home by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Friday night by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Friday Night by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shenzhen

2019-06-FL-215175 by ACME, on Flickr

2019-06-FL-215111 by ACME, on Flickr

2019-06-FL-214889 by ACME, on Flickr

2019-06-FL-214894 by ACME, on Flickr

2019-06-FL-213980 by ACME, on Flickr

2019-06-FL-213981 by ACME, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Guangzhou

Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr

Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr

Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr

Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr

Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr

Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

the street by Vinzent, on Flickr

eternal Hong Kong by Vinzent, on Flickr

CAR in Hong Kong by tomosang, on Flickr

alone in HK by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

HK/2019 by 秉樺 吳, on Flickr

HK/2019 by 秉樺 吳, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC00789 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC00773 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC00711 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC00690 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr

DSC00682 by PIN HSUAN, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

DSC_3977 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

Beautiful young woman serving Chinese tea by joka2000, on Flickr

2019 Digital Taipei活動/夏日電玩展/花博爭艷館/心夢品牌 這次很開心認識好的合作廠商，有許多很棒的動畫公司與遊戲廠商和開發商⋯，還好遇到會講中文的韓國姐姐，很有趣的聊了許多，下次說不定我會去韓國，曾經對於來自我來說比較陌生的數位娛樂產業，希望未來也能發行自家的品牌遊戲或合作��跨界跨界合作KID老師我們可以先嘗試小型App遊戲哈 #DigitalTaipei #夏日電玩展 #花博爭艷館 #愛米莎 #AmisA #アミサ #AlicemisA #心夢品牌 #Hoelex by HOELEX(HC) 浩理斯, on Flickr

台北五指山．遠望平溪東北角方向 by Neon Wang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

Not a juxtaposition but a very Interesting picture . A big umbrella cover small umbrella. Keelung . by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Rope skipping and Hula Hoop Rotating being asked to replace homework ,during Summer vacation . by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

An overloaded resource recycling motorcycle lead to the Motorcyclist almost lost balance in a sudden parking . by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Keelung Heping Island Park. Amazing Geological landscape was formed 20millions years ago. . by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Agenna Shipyard Built in 1917, a Hundred year history’ Ruin - was used to deliver sand mine during Japanese occupation. Now it becomes a memorial monument being categorized as historic site, will be re-transformed as Yacht Marina by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Ccute and lovely . Five little boys sitting side by side，sucking the melt juice come out from the ice pop. Snapshot at Keelung City . by yen kuan yu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students attend a lesson on cabin fire emergency during an aviation-themed summer camp for primary and middle school students in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, July 17, 2019. (Xinhua/Qin Qing)



A student learns how to use an emergency oxygen mask during an aviation-themed summer camp for primary and middle school students in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, July 17, 2019. (Xinhua/Qin Qing)



Students learn from an instructor (2nd R) in a COMAC C919 flight simulator during an aviation-themed summer camp for primary and middle school students in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, July 17, 2019. (Xinhua/Qin Qing)



Students attend an etiquette lesson during an aviation-themed summer camp for primary and middle school students in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, July 17, 2019. (Xinhua/Qin Qing)



A student (R) learns from an instructor in an Airbus A320 flight simulator during an aviation-themed summer camp for primary and middle school students in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, July 17, 2019. (Xinhua/Qin Qing)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An aerial view of a waterslide in the Xiatianxia scenic area in Youxi County, East China’s Fujian Province, July 21, 2019.







Visitors can sit in a boat to slide down a 1,680-meter-long glass rump that has several bends and a vertical drop of 200 meters. (Photos: China News Service/Wang Dongming)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on July 21, 2019 shows a Torch Festival celebration in Minzu Village, a theme park in Southwest China’s Yunnan Province. 







The festival held for two to three days in lunar June is observed by many ethnic groups in the province, including the Yi, Bai, Naxi and Pumi. Burning torches light up the summer night as women and men, young and old, dance and sing traditional folk songs around a campfire. (Photos: China News Service/Liu Ranyang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A light display on the World Dream cruise operated by Star Cruises reads, "I love Xiamen". [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Xiamen International Cruise Home Port in East China's Fujian province has registered a record number of passengers passing through in the first of the year – 185,000, a 36 percent year-on-year increase.



The cruise line from Xiamen to Taiwan begins service temporarily this May. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Xiamen International Cruise Home Port, in East China's Fujian province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Five cruise ships berth at Xiamen International Cruise Home Port. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

In early April the reconstruction of Xiamen International Cruises' berths was completed.

The total length is over 1,400 meters, including a 150,000-ton, two 80,000-ton and a 3,000-ton berths which can simultaneously accommodate three or four medium and large cruise ships – including the world's largest 225,000-ton cruise ship.

"After the reconstruction, the entire cruise service has been greatly improved. The first Chinese-funded cruise ship, Gulangyu, will come into service in September.

"A 130,000-ton ship named Glory will also be brought into operation in Xiamen, marking a new area of giant cruises," Yang Lili said.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Acrobatic drama Bainiaoyi has been well received at the 10th China Acrobatic Exhibition held in Nanning, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region. 







The acrobatic drama Bainiaoyi (a dress made of feather from 100 birds), adapted from a Zhuang ethnic people legend, was critically acclaimed on Wednesday night for its engaging story and stunning performance.[Photos by Yu Jing / for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos taken on July 23, 2019 shows the one-month anniversary of four panda cubs born on the same day, June 23, to two mother pandas at the Chongqing Zoo. (Photo/ICphoto)





A view of the scenic Xiata Grassland, 70 kilometers from Zhaosu County in Northwest China’s Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. A popular tourist attraction, Xiata scenic area boasts canyons, glaciers, and hot springs among its natural treasures, and is home to ancient trade roads and ruins. It's also a popular hiking destination in China. (Photo: China News Service/Qi Yaping)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

As posted by Yellow Fever 

Beijing

The Forbidden City by Yoav Lerman, on Flickr

The Forbidden City by Yoav Lerman, on Flickr

The Forbidden City by Yoav Lerman, on Flickr

The Forbidden City by Yoav Lerman, on Flickr

The Forbidden City by Yoav Lerman, on Flickr

The Forbidden City by Yoav Lerman, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Around 100 hot air balloons fly over the renowned Danxia landform in Zhangye, Gansu Province. (Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn)

The first Zhangye (China) Colorful Danxia Hot Air Balloon Festival was held from Friday to Saturday in Zhangye, Northwest China's Gansu Province.





The two-day event took place at the Zhangye Colorful Danxia Scenic Spot, the only area in the world with what is known as the Danxia landform and colorful hills. The area enjoys a great reputation, including a spot as one of the world's 10 magical geographical wonders, one of the world's most impressive 22 vistas and the world's most beautiful Danxia landform.

Danxia landform refers to various landscapes found in southeast, southwest and northwest China that consist of a red surface and steep cliffs.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's first-generation female electric locomotive drivers Liu Weiping (1st L) and Gao Kunpu (2nd L) talk with trainees in Baoji, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 22, 2019. 



China's first-generation female electric locomotive driver Gao Kunpu (1st L) talks with trainees in Baoji, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 22, 2019.



Trainees walk out of Baoji South Railway Station in Baoji, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 22, 2019.



Trainees learn the bullet train driving skills in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 22, 2019. 



Trainee Shi Xinxin gets off a bullet train at Baoji South Railway Station in Baoji, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 22, 2019.



Trainees Shi Xinxin (L) and Chang Yirong talk aboard the bullet train D6809, July 22, 2019.



Trainee Gao Yang attends an observation and learning activity at the driver's cab aboard the bullet train D6809, July 22, 2019. 



Trainees attend the training course in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 22, 2019.

A total of 29 female trainees recently attended the training courses composed mainly of basic knowledge on high-speed railway as driving regulations and skills. Those who passed the training courses will become the first batch of female bullet train drivers in China. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo story of 10-year-old well-known jockey in China's Inner Mongolia...19 photos



Saihanjiya attends a horse-themed cultural festival in East Ujimqin Banner of Xilingol League, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, July 19, 2019. 



Saihanjiya's father helps her tie the ribbon in East Ujimqin Banner of Xilingol League, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, July 18, 2019. 



Saihanjiya (R) and her younger sister play with a horse in East Ujimqin Banner of Xilingol League, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, July 21, 2019. 



Saihanjiya carries the saddle in East Ujimqin Banner of Xilingol League, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, July 20, 2019.



Saihanjiya attends a horse racing during a horse-themed cultural festival in East Ujimqin Banner of Xilingol League, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, July 20, 2019. 



Saihanjiya displays horse racing medals in East Ujimqin Banner of Xilingol League, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, July 20, 2019.



Saihanjiya's father puts her on the horseback in East Ujimqin Banner of Xilingol League, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, July 18, 2019. 

Saihanjiya, 10, a well-known young jockey in local town, has a tight schedule for attending various kinds of horse racing in this summer vacation as she really enjoys the speedy riding. Influenced by her father who is a horse trainer, Saihanjiya learned to ride horse when she was seven. After one year of learning, Saihanjiya started to take part in horse racing and achieve good results. Not all gains are achieved without pains. She fell off the horse once in a competition and nearly fainted at the beginning of this year. Her parents worried about her and suggested a withdrawal. But the strong-willed Saihanjiya kept finishing the following competition and finally got good ranking. "As long as I can manage my time, I will keep on riding," said Saihanjiya. (Xinhua/Ren Junchuan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos taken with a mobile phone shows cultural and creative products displayed at the Forbidden City Gallery in the Palace Museum in Beijing, capital of China, July 22, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Junlu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Aerial photo taken on July 23, 2019 shows the Tesla's Shanghai gigafactory in east China's Shanghai. 



The factory will have an annual producing capacity of 500,000 electric cars when completed. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)



Members of a Chinese scientific expedition team use a drill to get the sediment core of Lake Yamzhog Yumco in Nanggarze County of Shannan, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, July 22, 2019. 



Members of a Chinese scientific expedition team mark the sediment core of Lake Yamzhog Yumco in Nanggarze County of Shannan, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, July 22, 2019. Chinese scientists are working on a survey to measure the depth of a major lake in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, sources with the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) said Tuesday. Lake Yamzhog Yumco with an area of about 590 square km is located in Nanggarze County in the city of Shannan. Yamzhog Yumco along with Lake Namtso and Lake Manasarovar are regarded as the three holy lakes of Tibet. (Xinhua/Jigme Dorje)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children pose for photos during a summer camp at Tanziling scenic spot in Yichang City, central China's Hubei Province, on July 23, 2019. Over 300 pupils took part in the 6-day summer camp to learn the Three Gorges Project. (Xinhua/Li Renzi)



Accompanied by her mother, Zhao Xinting, a disabled girl, visits the Three Gorges Dam during a summer camp in Yichang City, central China's Hubei Province, on July 23, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Renzi)



Children visit the Three Gorges Dam during a summer camp in Yichang City, central China's Hubei Province, on July 23, 2019. Over 300 pupils took part in the 6-day summer camp to learn the Three Gorges Project. (Xinhua/Li Renzi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children perform taekwondo training at a boxing hall during summer vacation in Wuqiang County, north China's Hebei province, July 24, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Xiaoguo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children celebrate the upcoming fifth birthday of a giant panda in Yunnan Wildlife Park in Kunming City, Southwest China’s Yunnan Province, July 24, 2019.







During the event, children played the role of panda keepers and made fruits cake for the much-treasured animal. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Ranyang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The SQX-1 Y1 solid-propellant carrier rocket blasts off from a launchpad located in rocky terrain at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the Gobi Desert, July 25, 2019. (Photo provided to China News Service) 

A private Chinese company used its own carrier rocket to send two satellites and several experimental payloads into space on Thursday, marking the first successful orbital mission by the country's commercial space industry. 

​


The SQX-1 Y1 solid-propellant carrier rocket, the first in the SQX-1 series, blasted off at 1:00 pm (exact time to be filled later) from a launchpad located in rocky terrain at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the Gobi Desert. 

Nearly 15 minutes after the ignition, the 25-meter-tall rocket successfully deployed two satellites — one from the State-owned defense conglomerate, China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, and the other from the Beijing Institute of Technology — into a low-Earth orbit about 300 kilometers above the ground.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People of Yi ethnic group take part in the wrestling game during the torch festival in Butuo county of Liangshan Yi autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Sichuan province, July 22, 2019. 



People of Yi ethnic group dressed in traditional ethnic clothes attend a procession during the torch festival in Butuo county of Liangshan Yi autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Sichuan province, July 21, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]





People of Yi ethnic group dance during a campfire party of the torch festival in Butuo county of Liangshan Yi autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Sichuan province, July 20, 2019. [Photos/Xinhua]



Youth watch the **** fight game during the torch festival in Butuo county of Liangshan Yi autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Sichuan province, July 21, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



A sheep fight is held during the torch festival in Butuo county of Liangshan Yi autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Sichuan province, July 22, 2019. 

The torch festival which started from July 19 and ran until July 22 holds various activities including intangible cultural heritage displays, campfire party, traditional ethnic sports competitions, for the visitors from across the country. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children and their parents read books in Guangzhou Children's Library in Guangzhou, south China's Guangdong Province, July 25, 2019. The library welcomes a rush season during the summer vacation. (Xinhua/Lu Hanxin)



A child and his mother pick books in Guangzhou Children's Library in Guangzhou, south China's Guangdong Province, July 25, 2019. The library welcomes a rush season during the summer vacation. (Xinhua/Lu Hanxin)



A child picks books in Guangzhou Children's Library in Guangzhou, south China's Guangdong Province, July 25, 2019. The library welcomes a rush season during the summer vacation. (Xinhua/Lu Hanxin)



Children read before sleep at the first floor of Zhanqiao Bookstore in Qingdao, east China's Shandong, July 24, 2019. During the summer vacation, Zhanqiao Bookstore held the activity of sleeping overnight at the book store in order to develop good reading habits for children. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)



Girls make their bed at the first floor of Zhanqiao Bookstore in Qingdao, east China's Shandong, July 24, 2019. During the summer vacation, Zhanqiao Bookstore held the activity of sleeping overnight at the book store in order to develop good reading habits for children. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

As posted by Yellow Fever..

Henan province


洛陽鼓樓 by Tim Chong, on Flickr


Chit Chat by Tim Chong, on Flickr


洛陽麗景門 by Tim Chong, on Flickr


Chinese EV by Tim Chong, on Flickr

龍門石窟 by Tim Chong, on Flickr


盧捨那大像龕 by Tim Chong, on Flick​


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China successfully sent a group of new remote sensing satellites into orbit from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province on Friday. The satellites, belonging to the Yaogan-30 family, were launched by a Long March-2C carrier rocket at 11:57 a.m. (Beijing Time). The satellites have entered the planned orbits, and will be used for electromagnetic environment detection and related technological tests. (Photo/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's first domestically built polar icebreaker "Xuelong 2," or "Snow Dragon 2", sails on the Yangtze River in China, July 23, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)









China's first domestically built polar icebreaker "Xuelong 2," or "Snow Dragon 2", berths at its home port in Shanghai, east China, July 23, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Geng Jie rides up a 999-step stairway on his Motorcycle in Tianmen Mountain, Zhangjiajie, Central China's Hunan province. Geng finishes the challenge in only 56 seconds. (Photo: China News Service/ Wu Guangming)



Geng Jie celebrates riding up a 999-step stairway on his Motorcycle in Tianmen Mountain, Zhangjiajie, Central China's Hunan province. Geng finishes the challenge in only 56 seconds. (Photo: China News Service/ Wu Guangming)





Citizens ride motorbikes in rain in Guangzhou, South China’s Guangdong province, August 1, 2019. The city issued a rainstorm warning on Thursday after Typhoon Wipha lands on costal area of the province and brings rain and strong winds. (Photos: China News Service/Chen Jiwen)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A girl performs Wushu (Chinese martial arts) at Senado Square in south China's Macao on Aug. 4, 2019. About 350 performers participated in the dragon and lion dance parade as part of the Wushu Masters Challenge 2019 event on Sunday. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)







Performers participate in a dragon and lion dance parade at Senado Square in south China's Macao on Aug. 4, 2019. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



People enjoy the festivities of the dragon and lion dance on a shopping street in south China's Macao on Aug. 4, 2019. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An international chemistry teacher demonstrates science experiments to young people attending the 6th China Science Festival 2019 on Aug. 3 at the China Soong Ching Ling Science and Culture Center for the Young in Beijing. [Photo by Chen Boyuan / China.org.cn]



Two students pose for a picture with a figure of Jabir ibn Hayyan, a known ancient Muslim polymath, philosopher, and alchemist, at the 6th China Science Festival, 2019 on Aug. 3 at the China Soong Ching Ling Science and Culture Center for the Young in Beijing. [Photo by Chen Boyuan / China.org.cn]



A volunteer teaches young students electronic music at the 6th China Science Festival 2019 on Aug. 3 at the China Soong Ching Ling Science and Culture Center for the Young in Beijing. [Photo by Chen Boyuan / China.org.cn]



Students enjoy a live PACMAN game at the 6th China Science Festival 2019 on Aug. 3 at the China Soong Ching Ling Science and Culture Center for the Young people in Beijing. [Photo by Chen Boyuan / China.org.cn]



Students play with science gadgets at the 6th China Science Festival 2019 on Aug. 3 at the China Soong Ching Ling Science and Culture Center for the Young in Beijing. [Photo by Chen Boyuan / China.org.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A woman uses a drink-holding helmet in Shenyang, Liaoning province, Aug 1, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A girl uses a drink-holding helmet in Shenyang, Liaoning province, Aug 1, 2019. [Photo/IC]





Men use drink-holding helmets in Shenyang, Liaoning province, Aug 1, 2019. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

On August 2, 2019,Cosplayers pose for photos at the China International Digital Entertainment Exhibition ChinaJoy2019 opened at the Shanghai New International Expo Center.



​


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Police officers Jiang Bo (middle) and Xu Shuaijun (right) are rescuing a woman about to jump into the Xujiang River, Jiangshan city, East China's Zhejiang province, Aug 2, 2019. The woman wanted to commit suicide because of quarrels with her family. [Photos by Wang Mingzhi/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



The woman who wanted to commit suicide gets out of the officers' hands and falls into the river. [Photo by Wang Mingzhi/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Jiang Bo jumps into the river to save the woman. [Photo by Wang Mingzhi/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Rescue workers successfully save the drowning woman who wanted to commit suicide in Jiangshan city, East China's Zhejiang province on Aug 2, 2019. [Photo by Wang Mingzhi/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Crewmember line the deck as Yuanwang No 3 arrives at the dock of the maritime monitoring and control center. (Photo/Xinhua)



Crewmembers perform routine maintenance on the ship. (Photo/Xinhua)



Crewmembers workout on the deck.(Photo/Xinhua)



Some of the crew members watch the setting sun on the back deck. (Photo/Xinhua)

The crew of the Yuanwang are the unsung heroes of China's space exploration missions

Yuanwang No 3 is China's second-generation aerospace ocean-going survey vessel. And it is mainly responsible for offshore monitoring and control of spacecraft and satellites. Since its commissioning, it has sailed 52 times, going as far as the Pacific Ocean, the Indian Ocean and the Atlantic Ocean.

So far it has completed 83 major sea monitoring and control tasks successfully, setting a record for the longest total voyage, the highest number of tasks performed, and a 100 percent success rate.



A reunion of the crew and their families. (Photo/Xinhua)

Behind the success of these missions are lonely and dim figures comprising the crew of the Yuanwang.



Yuanwang No 3 on a mission in South Pacific Ocean.(Photo/Xinhua)

Since the setting up of the Asian No 2 satellite monitoring and control mission in 1995, whether it is the launch of the Shenzhou-1 spacecraft, the convergence of the Shenzhou-10 spacecraft and the Tiangong-1, or the exploration of the moon or the Beidou navigation satellite, they are an integral part of China's space development.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Artists from Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture of Guizhou Province perform during the "Guizhou Day" event at the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 4, 2019. The "Guizhou Day" event was held at the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition on Sunday. (Xinhua/Li Xin)



People visit the Guizhou Garden at the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 4, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Xin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A flower feast is held to let tourists taste different dishes and snacks using flowers as ingredients in a scenic spot in Lijiang, Southwest China's Yunnan province, Aug 4, 2019. [Photo/Chinanews.com]



A visitor tastes a snack made of flowers during a flower feast in a scenic spot in Lijiang, Southwest China's Yunnan province, Aug 4, 2019. [Photo/Chinanews.com]



A staff member cooks flowers for a flower feast in a scenic spot in Lijiang, Southwest China's Yunnan province, Aug 4, 2019. [Photo/Chinanews.com]



Visitors try out dishes and snacks using flowers as ingredients during a flower feast in a scenic spot in Lijiang, Southwest China's Yunnan province, Aug 4, 2019. [Photo/Chinanews.com]



Visitors take pictures of the lotus flower-shaped popsicles and a real one in the Old Summer Palace on Aug 3, 2019. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Wang Hongmiao works on a gourd pyrography handicraft at his home in Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin province, Aug 4, 2019.



Wang Hongmiao checks the details of a gourd pyrography work in Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin province, Aug 4, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]​


Combination photo taken on Aug 4, 2019 shows some gourd pyrography works by Wang Hongmiao in Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin province. [Photo/Xinhua]



Wang Hongmiao, a 57-year-old self-taught craftsman, has made over 1,000 gourd pyrography handicrafts featuring historical figures, fairy tales, plants, animals and insects in the past ten years. Gourd pyrography is an art of decorating the gourd by burning a graphic design on the surface with heated tools. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An archaeological excavation at a sports center in Chengdu City, Southwest China’s Sichuan Province, Aug. 5, 2019. Archaeologists have discovered relics dating from the Han Dynasty (206 B.C. to 220 A.D) to the Ming (1368-1644) and Qing (1644-1911) dynasties in the area, including remains of palace buildings. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Lang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A biomimetic robot swims in a swimming pool in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, on Aug. 3, 2019. 

Students of the research team prepare to test a biomimetic robot in a swimming pool in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, on Aug. 3, 2019.



Chinese researchers in Northwestern Polytechnical University have developed a biomimetic robot in the shape of a manta ray, or devilfish, that can flap its wings and slide underwater. 



Photo taken on Aug. 3, 2019 shows the prototype of a biomimetic robot in the shape of a manta ray in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province.



Students of the research team adjust the internal framework of a biomimetic robot in a swimming pool in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, on Aug. 3, 2019.



Members of the research team adjust the parameters of a biomimetic robot in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, on Aug. 3, 2019. 

The researchers created the bionic soft robot prototype modeled on the shape and motion of a manta ray. The prototype, with a wingspan of 80 cm, is powered by a lithium battery and can swim at a speed of up to 1.85 km per hour. 



The research team takes a group photo with a biomimetic robot in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, on Aug. 3, 2019. 

The team will test the robot in lake conditions soon and in the open ocean next year. They also plan to load more sensors for visual and sound detection on the robot for further research. (Xinhua/Shao Rui)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A Terracotta Warrior replica made using 56,000 Lego bricks is on display at a store in Xi’an City, Northwest China’s Shaanxi Province, Aug. 5, 2019. The store, the first Lego-franchised store in northwest China, has two replica soldiers from the Terracotta Army, each 1.9 meters tall and weighing 165 kilograms, plus other replicas of the city’s landmark buildings. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Yuan)



Horses gallop across a grassland in Yajiang county, Southwest China's Sichuan Province, on Aug. 5, 2019. The area is welcoming its best season of the year as summer is in full swing. The picturesque scenery formed by forests, rivers, pastures, cattle and sheep attracts crowds of tourists from all over. (Photo/Xinhua)



A local boy does a handstand on a grassland in Yajiang county, Southwest China's Sichuan Province, on Aug. 5, 2019. (Photo/Xinhua)



A herd of yaks pictured on a grassland of Yajiang county, Southwest China's Sichuan Province. (Photo/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Village doctor Zhoima examines the medicine at her clinic in Wuqang Village of Dongmar Township in Rutog County, Ngari Prefecture, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Aug. 3, 2019. (Xinhua/Jigme Dorje)

Two decades of hard work made the doctor a "guardian angel" for Wuqang villagers.

Born in 1979, Zhoima has been a village doctor in Wuqang for more than 20 years.

The village is located in Rutog County, Ngari Prefecture of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region.







Zhoima (R) makes a home visit in Wuqang Village, SW China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Aug. 3, 2019. (Xinhua/Jigme Dorje)



Zhoima (R) bids farewell to her patient (L) and her family in Wuqang Village, SW China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Aug. 3, 2019. (Xinhua/Jigme Dorje)

Unlike most other places in the country, it's not an easy job to be a doctor here considering its weather and high altitude.



Zhoima (R) conducts a medical checkup for a villager at the health room in Wuqang Village, SW China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Aug. 3, 2019. (Xinhua/Jigme Dorje)

It is estimated that each year she provides more than 600 diagnoses and treatment to villagers regardless of the weather and journey.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A woman wears a swimming ring as she wades through the street after a rainstorm hit Leshan, Southwest China's Sichuan province on Aug 5, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A parking lot is flooded with muddy water in Leshan, Southwest China's Sichuan province on Aug 5, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Rescuers transfer a resident with a boat to safe place in Leshan, Southwest China's Sichuan province on Aug 5, 2019. [Photo/IC]



An ambulance drives through an inundated street in Leshan, Southwest China's Sichuan province on Aug 5, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Leshan city in Southwest China's Sichuan province is inundated by rainstorm on Aug 5, 2019. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shenzhen police force carried out a mass drill on Aug 6. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The Shenzhen police force carried out a drill on Tuesday as it ramps up efforts to ensure public security for the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People’s Republic of China.





A total of 12,000 policemen, as well as 50 armored vehicles, 200 emergency unit vehicles, 1,200 motorcycles, five helicopters, eight vessels and two amphibious cars, participated in the exercise.









The drill is aimed at promoting police force’s combat capabilities to maintain social stability and security, creating a sound environment for the 70th anniversary of the founding of the PRC.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tourists and local people of Li and Miao ethnic groups celebrate the water festival as well as the traditional Qixi Festival, or Chinese Valentine's Day, in Baoting County, south China's Hainan Province, August 7, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/ Luo Yunfei)



People take part in a dragon boat race to celebrate the Dragon Boat Festival in the Dazhangxi River at Nanqian Village, Minhou County of Fuzhou City, southeast China's Fujian Province, on June 6, 2019. Since the founding of the People's Republic of China, professional sports and national fitness have developed in coordination to jointly promote the prosperity of sports. (Xinhua/Jiang Kehong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An exhibition of paintings and sculptures featuring various sporting activities depicted in ancient murals is held at the Taiyuan Art Gallery in Taiyuan City, Shanxi Province, Aug. 6, 2019. Some of the ancient activities bear a resemblance to modern-day sports, including golf and darts. (Photo: China News Service/Wei Liang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

​


Children search and collect ginkgo leaves which have turned yellow, to mark the upcoming "Liqiu", literally meaning the first day of autumn which falls on Aug. 8 this year, in Xiaopu Town, Changxing County of east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 6, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)





Children take part in a competition of eating watermelons to mark the upcoming "Liqiu", literally meaning the first day of autumn which falls on Aug. 8 this year, in Xiaopu Town, Changxing County of east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 6, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



Children look on as people take part in a weighing game to mark the upcoming "Liqiu", literally meaning the first day of autumn which falls on Aug. 8 this year, in Xiaopu Town, Changxing County of east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 6, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)​


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

​
Couples attend a group wedding ceremony at the Nanhai Park in Huanghua, north China's Hebei Province, Aug. 6, 2019. A group wedding ceremony with ten couples wearing traditional wedding clothing took part was held here Tuesday. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)



A couple attend a group wedding ceremony at the Nanhai Park in Huanghua, north China's Hebei Province, Aug. 6, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)



A couple display a Chinese calligraphy work during a group wedding ceremony at the Nanhai Park in Huanghua, north China's Hebei Province, Aug. 6, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)



A groom lifts red bridal veil for his bride during a group wedding ceremony at the Nanhai Park in Huanghua, north China's Hebei Province, Aug. 6, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Aug. 10, 2019 shows Xiangyanghong 01, China's elite scientific research ship, getting ready to set sail in Qingdao, east China's Shandong province. Xiangyanghong 01 departed from Qingdao for the 10th Arctic expedition on Saturday. 

Chinese scientists set off for the 10th arctic expedition on Saturday as the oceanographic research ship Xiangyanghong 01 departed from the coastal city of Qingdao in east China's Shandong province.

A total of 78 scientists from 13 research institutions have participated in the 50-day-long expedition.

Their investigation will focus on comprehensive marine survey combining long-term in-situ observation with scientific research projects, according to Wei Zexun, the research team leader and chief scientist.[Photo/Xinhua]



Members of an expedition team get ready to board Xiangyanghong 01, China's elite scientific research ship, in Qingdao, east China's Shandong province, Aug. 10, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Members of an expedition team board Xiangyanghong 01, China's elite scientific research ship, in Qingdao, east China's Shandong province, Aug. 10, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Members of an expedition team wave goodbye to family members on board [Photo/Xinhua]



Photo taken on Aug. 10, 2019 shows Xiangyanghong 01, China's elite scientific research ship, in Qingdao, east China's Shandong province. Xiangyanghong 01 departed from Qingdao for the 10th Arctic expedition on Saturday. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

As posted by Yellow Fever kay:;



Yellow Fever said:


> _DSC0965-1-2 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
> 
> _DSC1669-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children play in a pool in Shuitian Township of Wudang District in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 11, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Xu


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

More photos posted by Yellow Fever..



Yellow Fever said:


> Macau
> 
> IMG_20190627_112756 by porkandchicken, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The site of the landslide on Aug. 11, 2019 in Shanzao Village of Yantan Township in Yongjia County, east China's Zhejiang Province. (Xinhua/Han Chuanhao)



Staff members transport relief supplies via a rubber dinghy in Wenling, east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 10, 2019. (Xinhua/Han Chuanhao)



The waves beating against the bank in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province on Aug. 11, 2019. (Photo by Wang Haibin/Xinhua)





Huge waves, caused by Typhoon Lekima, pound the beach in Taizhou, East China’s Zhejiang Province, Aug.9, 2019. (Photo: China News service/ Jin Yunguo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A view of firearms seized by police, including air guns and hunting rifles, set to be destroyed, Aug. 12, 2019. The Ministry of Public Security organized police in 154 cities, with the main event in Wuhan of Hubei Province, to destroy a total of 107,000 guns, explosives and detonators seized since last year amid efforts to increase security. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Ziyang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People wearing Chinese folk costumes sing Chinese folk song at Times Square of New York, the United States, on Aug. 10, 2019. (Photo/Xinhua)









​


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ground crew secure an airplane at the Yangzhou Taizhou International Airport in east China’s Jiangsu Province, Aug. 11, 2019. As of 5 p.m. Sunday, Typhoon Lekima had left 6.51 million people impacted in the provinces of Zhejiang, Jiangsu, Anhui, Shandong and Fujian as well as the city of Shanghai, according to the Ministry of Emergency Management. (Photos: China News Service/Zhuang Jianxiang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Members of a special police unit from Chengdu attend the shooting event during the 2019 World Police and Fire Games in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan Province, Aug. 11, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/An Yuan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Soldiers of the Chinese People's Liberation Army Garrison in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region donates blood in Hong Kong, August 9, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



HONG KONG - The Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Garrison in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) on Friday held a voluntary blood donation activity, as part of its continuing efforts to contribute to Hong Kong society and residents.



Soldiers of the Chinese People's Liberation Army Garrison in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region pose for a group photo after donating blood in Hong Kong, August 9, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People attend a flag raising ceremony at a middle school in Yuen Long of New Territories, Hong Kong, south China, Aug. 11, 2019. The Association of Hong Kong Flag-guards held a flag raising ceremony at a middle school on Sunday. (Xinhua/Wu Xiaochu)



A flag raising team formed by several middle schools escorts the Chinese national flag during a flag raising ceremony at a middle school in Yuen Long of New Territories, Hong Kong, south China, Aug. 11, 2019. (Xinhua/Wu Xiaochu)



A member of the flag raising team is seen at a middle school in Yuen Long of New Territories, Hong Kong, south China, Aug. 11, 2019. (Xinhua/Wu Xiaochu)



People sing a song during a flag raising ceremony at a middle school in Yuen Long of New Territories, Hong Kong, south China, Aug. 11, 2019.(Xinhua/Wu Xiaochu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A volunteer from Macao plays a game with local children at Wuying, a village of Miao ethnic group under joint administration by Rongshui County in Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region and its neighbouring Congjiang County of Guizhou Province, southwest China, Aug. 11, 2019. More than 30 student volunteers from south China's Macao offered a week-long teaching service for children in this remote village. Volunteers prepared various classes including painting, acting, science and PE to enrich local children's summer vacation and broaden their horizon. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

 

Volunteers from Macao and local children gesture during a health class at Wuying, a village of Miao ethnic group Aug. 10, 2019. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)



Volunteers from Macao and local children play a game at Wuying, a village of Miao ethnic group Aug. 10, 2019. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)



Children experience self-made kaleidoscopes during a science class at Wuying, a village of Miao ethnic group Aug. 10, 2019. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)



Volunteers from Macao prepare for a performance at Wuying, a village of Miao ethnic group Aug. 10, 2019. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Duoyun Books on the 52nd floor of Shanghai Tower opens on Monday. (Photo/SHINE.cn)



Readers also enjoy the view at Duoyun Books on the 52nd floor of Shanghai Tower. (Photo/SHINE.cn)



The city's highest bookstore has opened on the 52nd floor of the 632-meter-tall Shanghai Tower, China's tallest building.

The store contains more than 16,000 varieties of books, including 1,150 foreign titles and more than 100 foreign journals.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A resident receives medical treatment at a middle school, which now serves as a relocation site, in Shouguang, east China's Shandong Province, Aug. 12, 2019. About 93,000 local residents have been relocated as Typhoon Lekima wreaked havoc in parts of Shouguang. (Xinhua/Guo Xulei)





People get meals at a middle school, which now serves as a relocation site, in Shouguang, east China's Shandong Province, Aug. 12, 2019.(Xinhua/Guo Xulei)



Volunteers arrange accommodation for residents at a middle school, which now serves as a relocation site, in Shouguang, east China's Shandong Province, Aug. 12, 2019. (Xinhua/Guo Xulei)



People have meals at a middle school, which now serves as a relocation site, in Shouguang, east China's Shandong Province, Aug. 12, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Kai)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Dancers perform at the Yunnan Garden at the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 11, 2019. The "Yunnan Day" event was held at the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition on Sunday. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)



Dancers perform at the Yunnan Garden at the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 11, 2019.(Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)





People visit the Yunnan Garden at the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 11, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)



A visitor tastes Pu'er tea at the Yunnan Garden at the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 11, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)



A visitor tastes cookies with flower filling at the Yunnan Garden at the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 11, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Staff member Sun Zongshan (2nd L) communicates with young guides at the site where the first Communist Party of China (CPC) National Congress was held in 1921, in east China's Shanghai, Aug. 13, 2019. Eight students are selected as guide to interpret for visitors as their social practice during the summer vacation. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)



Tang Yiting salutes to visitors at the site where the first Communist Party of China (CPC) National Congress was held in 1921, in east China's Shanghai, Aug. 13, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)



Sa Beilei (L) and Tang Yiting encourage each other at the site where the first Communist Party of China (CPC) National Congress was held in 1921, in east China's Shanghai, Aug. 13, 2019.(Xinhua/Liu Ying)



Sa Beilei (C) interprets for visitors at the site where the first Communist Party of China (CPC) National Congress was held in 1921, in east China's Shanghai, Aug. 13, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)



A staff member guides a student in making traditional Chinese medicine (TCM) at a plant in Zhangshu, east China's Jiangxi Province, Aug. 13, 2019. Zhangshu is a well-known TCM distribution center. To promote traditional Chinese medicine culture, Tianqitang Pharmacy, a local TCM producer, invites students to visit and experience the production of Chinese medicine. (Xinhua/Zhou Mi)



A staff member blows chips of radix paeoniae alba with a student at a plant in Zhangshu, east China's Jiangxi Province, Aug. 13, 2019.(Xinhua/Zhou Mi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Vehicles line up outside the terminal of the Beijing Daxing International Airport in the Daxing district of Beijing on Aug 5, 2019. The new airport will begin operations on Sept. 30 and has started selling tickets. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)(Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)



The shopping area inside the terminal hall of the Beijing Daxing International Airport. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)



A Chinese national flag hangs on the ceiling at the center of the Beijing Daxing International Airport. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)



The Beijing Daxing International Airport terminal hall. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)



Self-service check-in machines installed on the second-floor underground of the terminal of the Beijing Daxing International Airport which connects with the subway and railway. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)



The subway train on the new metro line to Beijing Daxing International Airport stops at the second floor underground of the terminal hall. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)



Elevators and escalators inside the seven-story terminal hall of the Beijing Daxing International Airport. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Aerial photo taken on Aug. 13, 2019 shows the scene of a Nadam fair in East Ujimqin Banner of Xilin Gol League, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)





Herdsmen riding horses perform during a Nadam fair in East Ujimqin Banner of Xilin Gol League, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Aug. 13, 2019. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)





People holding hada, pieces of silk used as greeting gifts, attend a Nadam fair in East Ujimqin Banner of Xilin Gol League, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Aug. 13, 2019. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)



Wrestlers are seen during a Nadam fair in East Ujimqin Banner of Xilin Gol League, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Aug. 13, 2019. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Contestants in fashionable dresses and beautiful floral hairpieces walk the catwalk during the China Kunming 2019 World Flower Model Competition in Kunming, Southwest China's Yunnan province, Aug 10, 2019.[Photos by Yang Zheng for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The tranquil, beautiful Qiandeng ancient town in Kunshan city, East China's Jiangsu province, shrouded in an early morning mist on Nov 30, 2018. The water town, with a history of more than 2,500 years, is the birthplace of Kunqu Opera. [Photo by Zhang Zhifu/cpanet.org.cn]



Working in the Early Morning. [Photo by Zheng Weifeng/cpanet.org.cn]

A new exhibition underway at the Cultural Palace of Nationalities in Beijing spotlights new images and developments of rural China.



A total of 135 photographs taken by farmers across the country are on display, selected from more than 43,500 entries collected from professional and amateur photographers nationwide.[Photo by Ju Miao/cpanet.org.cn]



Children take a creative photo by creating the illusion of blending into graffiti on a wall at Kengkou village in Jiangmen city, South China's Guangdong province, May 2019. The once impoverished village has now been gradually lifted out of poverty through eco-tourism. [Photo by Ye Guo'an/cpanet.org.cn]



Newlyweds pictured selling pork at a market in Wudu township, Shangrao city, East China's Jiangxi province, April 2019. [Photo by Zhou Lihe/cpanet.org.cn]



On a Grain Field [Photo by Chen Huihui/cpanet.org.cn]



Outside the Window captures a mother bidding farewell to her daughter at a wedding in East China's Jiangxi province. [Photo by Miao Jun/cpanet.org.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Artists perform on stage during the Chinese drama dance show named "To Meet the Grand Canal" in Moscow, Russia, on Aug 16, 2019. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

I've got to make a short road trip tomorrow. I'll be back Tuesday evening or Wednesday morning. See you then!


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Aug. 20, 2019 shows various robot products on display at the 2019 World Robot Conference in Beijing. 









Themed "Intelligent Ecosystem for a New Open Era," the conference showcases robots used for various purposes including in medical surgery, firefighting and as toys, and even a flapping-wing air vehicle. (Photos: China News Service/Hou Yu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Scenes from the China Extreme Sports Competition held in Puyang City, Henan Province, Aug. 19, 2019. More than 1,000 participants from across the country will compete in nine sports including skateboarding, roller skating, rock climbing and surfing from Aug. 18 to 24. 







The competition, organized by the Chinese Extreme Sports Association and the Sports Department of Henan Province will also help authorities to scout talent for the 2020 Summer Olympics in Tokyo. (Photos: China News Service/Fu Tian)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Aug. 21, 2019 shows a damaged bridge after heavy downpours in Shuimo Town of Wenchuan County, Aba Tibetan and Qiang Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province. Eight people have died and 26 remained missing after heavy downpours on Tuesday battered Aba Tibetan and Qiang Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province, local authorities said Wednesday. (Xinhua/Zhang Chaoqun)



Photo taken on Aug. 21, 2019 shows the scene after heavy downpours in Shuimo Town of Wenchuan County, Aba Tibetan and Qiang Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province.(Xinhua/Zhang Chaoqun)



Photo taken on Aug. 21, 2019 shows damaged cars after heavy downpours in Shuimo Town of Wenchuan County, Aba Tibetan and Qiang Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province.(Xinhua/Zhang Chaoqun)





Medical staff escort a heavily injured man transported by helicopter to the West China Hospital of Sichuan University in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Aug. 21, 2019. Eight people have died and 26 remained missing after heavy downpours on Tuesday battered Aba Tibetan and Qiang Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province, local authorities said Wednesday. As of noon Wednesday, the rain-triggered disasters had left six people injured, including three with severe injuries, and more than 100,000 people need to be evacuated and emergency life assistance as well, according to the local rescue command. (Photos by Tang Ge/Xinhua)



A heavily injured man transported by helicopter receives medical care at the West China Hospital of Sichuan University in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Aug. 21, 2019.(Photo by Tang Ge/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A man interacts with a robot during the 2019 World Robot Conference in Daxing District of Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 20, 2019. The 2019 World Robot Conference, themed "Intelligent Ecosystem for a New Open Era", opened at Beijing Etrong International Exhibition & Convention Center on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Li Xin)



A staff member introduces an intelligent manipulator to visitors during the 2019 World Robot Conference in Daxing District of Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Xin)



A robot for commercial use is seen during the 2019 World Robot Conference in Daxing District of Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Xin)



Photo taken on Aug. 20, 2019 shows 5G unmanned delivery vehicles of JD Logistics during the 2019 World Robot Conference in Daxing District of Beijing, capital of China. (Xinhua/Li Xin)



Photo taken on Aug. 20, 2019 shows industrial robots during the 2019 World Robot Conference in Daxing District of Beijing, capital of China. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)



Photo taken on Aug. 20, 2019 shows robotic receptionists during the 2019 World Robot Conference in Daxing District of Beijing, capital of China. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children practice the Weishui Sixian under the instructions of an actress in a kindergarten in Jingxing County of Shijiazhuang City, capital of north China's Hebei Province, Aug. 20, 2019. Sixian is a local opera in Hebei as well as a provincial intangible cultural heritage. (Xinhua/Zhao Danhui)



Wang Lianzhu (R), an inheritor of the Weishui Sixian, performs for children in a kindergarten in Jingxing County of Shijiazhuang City, capital of north China's Hebei Province, Aug. 20, 2019.(Xinhua/Zhao Danhui)



Children wearing make-up prepare to perform the Weishui Sixian in a kindergarten in Jingxing County of Shijiazhuang City, capital of north China's Hebei Province, Aug. 20, 2019. Sixian is a local opera in Hebei as well as a provincial intangible cultural heritage. (Xinhua/Zhao Danhui)



An actress of Weishui Sixian applies make up for a little girl in a kindergarten in Jingxing County of Shijiazhuang City, capital of north China's Hebei Province, Aug. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhao Danhui)



An actress (1st R) of the Weishui Sixian instructs children in a kindergarten in Jingxing County of Shijiazhuang City, capital of north China's Hebei Province, Aug. 20, 2019. Sixian is a local opera in Hebei as well as a provincial intangible cultural heritage. (Xinhua/Zhao Danhui)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Riders performs at Inner Mongolia Ethnic Minorities Cultural Sports Center in Hohhot, capital of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Aug. 20, 2019.



A show was held at the sports center on Tuesday, demonstrating the traditional local equestrian skills. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)



A rider performs archery at Inner Mongolia Ethnic Minorities Cultural Sports Center in Hohhot, capital of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Aug. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

As posted by Yellow Fever;



Yellow Fever said:


> Shanghai
> 
> Market in Shanghai by mrchun, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

On August 22nd, the Central Academy of Drama ushered in a new student. Star freshman Jiang Yiyi also appeared on campus. Starting on August 25th, all freshmen will conduct a two-week military training and the opening ceremony will be held on September 9th. Zhongxin.com reporter.











Freshmen at the arrive at the campus of the Central Academy of Drama in Beijing on Aug 22, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/ Zhai Lu)



A Freshmen along with her parents arrives at the campus of the Central Academy of Drama in Beijing on Aug 22, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/ Zhai Lu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Cultural relics on display at the Wulian Museum in Dushan County, Southwest China's Guizhou Province. 







The museum opened on August 8 and currently, in its first phase, has more than 1,300 relics on display. Included among its treasures are items made from bronze, ceramics, gold and silver from the Tang, Ming and Qing dynasties. Wulian was the name of a county during the Western Han Dynasty (206 BC?220 AD) and is located near the seat of today's Dushan County. (Photo: China News Service/Qu Honglun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

President Xi Jinping, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, makes an inspection tour to the Bailie School and a horse ranch in Shandan county of Zhangye, Northwest China's Gansu province, Aug. 20, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The San Sha 2 Hao, a new luxury ro-ro passenger vessel, prepares to set off on its first voyage from Qinglan port in Wenchang to Yongxing Island of Sansha city, South China's Hainan province, on Aug 20, 2019. [Photo/Chinanews.com]



The San Sha 2 Hao is 128 meters long and 20.4 meters wide, and its waterline is 5.7 meters. It has a total tonnage of 8,000 tons, a maximum speed of 22 knots, an endurance of 6,000 nautical miles and a capacity of 400 seats.



The bridge of the San Sha 2 Hao commands a wide view of the waters ahead, Aug 20, 2019. [Photo/Chinanews.com]

The new vessel was built by Guangzhou Shipyard International Company Ltd for Sansha city and was officially delivered for use after a signing ceremony in Hainan's Wenchang city on July 31.



The San Sha 2 Hao, a new luxury ro-ro passenger vessel, docks at Qinglan port in Wenchang, South China's Hainan province, on Aug 20, 2019. [Photo/Chinanews.com]



A typical guest cabin in the San Sha 2 Hao offers amenities like a TV, Aug 20, 2019. [Photo/Chinanews.com]



An surgery room of the San Sha 2 Hao includes medical facilities, Aug 20, 2019. [Photo/Chinanews.com]



Snacks are available in a shop on board the San Sha 2 Hao, Aug 20, 2019. [Photo/Chinanews.com]

The ship combines the functions of transportation and replenishment, administrative jurisdiction, emergency rescue command, emergency medical assistance and scientific investigation of islands and reefs, according to a statement released by GSI on Aug 1.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Themed photography competition "Hello, Yantai!" has announced its winning entries. The competition was divided into several categories, with photos capturing everyday life of Yantai, its residents and glimpses of rural areas. Yantai, a coastal city in East China's Shandong province, ranks first among the most featured tourist cities in China, according to a list recently released by the China Institute of City Competitiveness.Yantai is a vibrant and beautiful coastal city, which makes it a great place to live.



[Photo by Yu Liangyi/for chinadaily.com.cn]



[Photo by Liu Fuxuan/for chinadaily.com.cn]



[Photo by Li Shaohua/for chinadaily.com.cn]



[Photo by Xu Yong/for chinadaily.com.cn]





[Photos by Yang Jianmin/for chinadaily.com.cn]



[Photo by Wang Shuai/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Nearly 1,000 single young men and women head to the "Love-Pursuit Train" on Aug 10, 2019. [Photos by Su Zhigang and Hu Yafei/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A romantic relationship was the desired destination for nearly 1,000 single young men and women when they departed Chongqing North Station and headed for Qianjiang Station on Aug 10 on a two-day, one night journey by train.



Passengers on the Y999 "Love-Pursuit Train" enjoy different kinds of activities and games during the journey on Aug 10, 2019. [Photos by Su Zhigang and Hu Yafei/For chinadaily.com.cn]

"Such activities are more creative than matchmaking. The train is like a magpie bridge, bringing people from different places together to get to know each other during the journey," said Huang Song, one of the participants. "Even if you don't find the right one for you, you can still make a lot of friends on the train."



A single woman sitting next to a young man poses for a photo on the "Love-Pursuit Train" on Aug 10, 2019. [Photos by Su Zhigang and Hu Yafei/For chinadaily.com.cn]



A single woman poses for a photo on the "Love-Pursuit Train" on Aug 10, 2019. [Photos by Su Zhigang and Hu Yafei/For chinadaily.com.cn]



A woman making the matchmaking train journey poses for a photo on Aug 10, 2019. [Photos by Su Zhigang and Hu Yafei/For chinadaily.com.cn]



Single young men and women enjoy a meal on the "Love-Pursuit Train" on Aug 10, 2019. [Photos by Su Zhigang and Hu Yafei/For chinadaily.com.cn]



A single woman speaks through a megaphone on the "Love-Pursuit Train" on Aug 10, 2019. [Photos by Su Zhigang and Hu Yafei/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A visitor takes pictures of a sea turtle at the world's highest-altitude aquarium in Northwest China's Qinghai province on Aug 18, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



A man lifts a giant tire during the Hercules race in Nanning, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region on Aug 18, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Girls begin a day of acrobatics training at 6 am on Aug 19, 2019 at an academy of art in Nanchang, East China's Jiangxi province. [Photo/IC]



Robots "smile" at visitors to the World Robot Conference in Beijing on Aug 20, 2019. [Photo/IC]



The stern of a sinking fish boat rises out of the water after it crashed into an islet in Zhoushan, East China's Zhejiang province on Aug 22, 2019. The 13 crew members were rescued. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Yang Yang poses with the cosmetic brushes developed by her team. [Photo/Xinhua]



Yang Yang weighs the brush hair for a cosmetic brush as the amount of brush hair contained in each brush is strictly regulated. [Photo/Xinhua]

Yang Yang, a post-85s entrepreneur, sells cosmetic brushes developed by her team to 45 countries, generating an annual sales revenue of more than 200 million yuan, according to a report by Xinhua.

Yang, born in 1989, graduated from a college in Jiangxi province in 2010. With an initial fund of 5,000 yuan collected by her and her classmates, Yang started her cross-border e-commerce business in a small rented house.



Yang Yang makes a brush head. [Photo/Xinhua]

Inspired by the traditional brush pens in Wengang township of Jinxian county, Jiangxi province, her team transplanted the ancient techniques into cosmetic brushes. After conducting research on the manufacturing process, design and product quality, they made a qualitative leap in the quality of cosmetic brushes.

In the second half of 2011, Yang won an order for 200,000 cosmetic brushes from a Brazilian customer. However, about two-thirds of the brushes were returned as Yang did not have a brand name and the product quality was still not mature.

Yang decided to establish her own brand in 2012. After building connections in the industry and gaining reputation, Yang finally began enjoying good sales. And her team has grown from handful to more than 200.



Yang Yang talks to one of her employees. [Photo/Xinhua]



People work in Yang Yang's team. [Photo/Xinhua]

Yang's team has established scholarships in colleges to help more college students achieve their entrepreneurship dreams.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Four children perform Kunqu Opera during the Shanghai International Kids Arts Gala at Shanghai Children's Art Theater in east China's Shanghai, Aug. 22, 2019. The gala was the last section of the 2019 Shanghai International Kids Music Week. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)



An Italian musician performs with children during the Shanghai International Kids Arts Gala at Shanghai Children's Art Theater in east China's Shanghai, Aug. 22, 2019. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)



Artists of a band perform during the Shanghai International Kids Arts Gala at Shanghai Children's Art Theater in east China's Shanghai, Aug. 22, 2019. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)



Musicians perform during the Shanghai International Kids Arts Gala at Shanghai Children's Art Theater in east China's Shanghai, Aug. 22, 2019. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)



Song Linqi plays the piano during the Shanghai International Kids Arts Gala at Shanghai Children's Art Theater in east China's Shanghai, Aug. 22, 2019. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos taken on Aug. 22, 2019 shows porcelain statues displayed during an exhibition of Dehua porcelain held at Prince Kung's Mansion in Beijing, capital of China.








​
About 80 items of Dehua porcelain artworks made by artisans in southeast China's Fujian Province featuring Tibetan Buddhist statues in the Ming and Qing Dynasties (1368-1911) were on display during the ten-day exhibition, which kicked off here Thursday. Dehua porcelain is a type of white Chinese porcelain made in Dehua County of Fujian Province. Dehua is celebrated for its white porcelain, especially statues, such as those of Buddha. (Xinhua/Cui Bowen)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

As posted by Yellow Fever;



Yellow Fever said:


> Shanghai
> 
> The International 2019 Dota® 2 Championships by Dota 2 The International, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A visitor experiences instant dress changing technique during the 2019 Smart China Expo in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Aug. 27, 2019. The 2019 Smart China Expo kicked off Monday in Chongqing. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)



A child plays Go (Weiqi) against a robotic software during the 2019 Smart China Expo in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Aug. 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)





Robotic arms play a piano during the 2019 Smart China Expo in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Aug. 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)



A child is portrayed by an AI robot during the 2019 Smart China Expo in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Aug. 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Exhibits made using 3D printing on show at the Smart China Expo in Southwest China’s Chongqing Municipality, Aug. 27, 2019. Themed "Smart Technology: Empowering Economy, Enriching Life", the expo consists of various conferences, exhibitions, contests and forums. (Photo: China News Service/Zhou Yi)



Exhibits made using 3D printing on show at the Smart China Expo in Southwest China’s Chongqing Municipality, Aug. 27, 2019.(Photo: China News Service/Zhou Yi)



A visitor tries out a smart driving vehicle at the Smart China Expo in Southwest China’s Chongqing Municipality, Aug. 27, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Chao)



A smart security checking system of the Chongqing Airport Group at the Smart China Expo in Southwest China’s Chongqing Municipality, Aug. 27, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Chao)



A robot makes coffee at the Smart China Expo in Southwest China’s Chongqing Municipality, Aug. 27, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Chao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Special police show their skills in Nanning City, South China’s Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region on Aug. 27, 2019.







More than 1,200 special police from different cities and units in the region demonstrated their comprehensive skills in emergency response. (Photo: China News Service/Yu Jing)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children read comic books at a teaching base renovated from a kindergarten in Gangkou Village of Hongxingqiao Township in Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 28, 2019. An event was held in a teaching base renovated from a kindergarten at Gangkou Village that had been in service in the 1950s, where kindergarten children took part in various activities including reciting the Three-Character Classic and playing old-fashioned games, as a way to greet the new semester. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)





Children recite the Three-Character Classic at a teaching base renovated from a kindergarten in Gangkou Village of Hongxingqiao Township in Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 28, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



Children visit a teaching base renovated from a kindergarten at Gangkou Village of Hongxingqiao Township in Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 28, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



Children visit a teaching base renovated from a kindergarten at Gangkou Village of Hongxingqiao Township in Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 28, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A student mops the floor(What?! No janitor?) at No. 4 Primary School in Hezuo City of Gannan Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, northwest China's Gansu Province, Aug. 27, 2019. 1,068 students of the Tibetan ethnic group from six grades in 24 classes welcomed the new semester that began in No. 4 Primary School in Hezuo City Monday. Apart from required courses, interests-oriented classes including classical literature, soccer (football) and dance were also launched to help enrich students' extracurricular time. (Xinhua/Chen Junqing)



Students read during a class at No. 4 Primary School in Hezuo City of Gannan Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, northwest China's Gansu Province, Aug. 27, 2019.(Xinhua/Chen Junqing)

 



Students carry new textbooks at No. 4 Primary School in Hezuo City of Gannan Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, northwest China's Gansu Province, Aug. 27, 2019.(Xinhua/Chen Junqing)





Students practice soccer (football)at No. 4 Primary School in Hezuo City of Gannan Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, northwest China's Gansu Province, Aug. 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Chen Junqing)



Students practice Tibetan dance at No. 4 Primary School in Hezuo City of Gannan Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, northwest China's Gansu Province, Aug. 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Chen Junqing)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos taken on Aug. 27, 2019 shows pottery figurines during an exhibition at Zhengzhou Museum in central China's Henan Province. The exhibition on major archaeological discoveries and research achievements in Henan in the past 70 years kicked off here on Tuesday, displaying 1,225 sets of exhibits. (Xinhua/Li An)







Visitors take photos of exhibits during an exhibition at Zhengzhou Museum in central China's Henan Province, Aug. 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Li An)





Visitors view exhibits during an exhibition at Zhengzhou Museum in central China's Henan Province, Aug. 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Li An)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A giant panda is transported to the Tangshan Ziqing Lake Wildlife Zoo in Nanjing City, Jiangsu Province, Aug. 28, 2019. Ten pandas, including six born in other countries, were transported from the China Conservation and Research Center for the Giant Panda in Chengdu City, Sichuan Province to Nanjing. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)







Newly arrived Giant pandas explore their new home at the Tangshan Ziqing Lake Wildlife Zoo in Nanjing City, Jiangsu Province, Aug. 28, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Equestrians perform stunts during an equestrian performance in Subei Mongol Autonomous County, Northwest China’s Gansu Province.







The riders from a local club made all kinds of moves on the running horses, such as standing on two horses in racing ahead. (Photos: China News Service/Yang Fan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A 6,500-tonne railway bridge is rotated to its targeted location above the Beijing-Kowloon Railway by staff members of the China Railwayb 11 Bureau Group in central China's Hubei Province, Aug. 28, 2019. The bridge being rotated is on the Hubei section of the Anqing-Jiujiang high-speed railway linking Anqing in east China's Anhui with Jiujiang in east China's Jiangxi. (Xinhua/Cheng Min)





Aerial photos taken on Aug. 28, 2019 shows staff members of the China Railway 11 Bureau Group rotating a 6,500-tonne railway bridge to its targeted location above the Beijing-Kowloon Railway in central China's Hubei Province. (Xinhua/Cheng Min)





A staff member of the China Railway 11 Bureau Group tracks data on site as a 6,500-tonne railway bridge is rotated to its targeted location above the Beijing-Kowloon Railway in central China's Hubei Province, Aug. 28, 2019. (Xinhua/Cheng Min)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pupils from Beijing Primary School Guangwai branch ask a resident questions on garbage sorting in Maliandao community of Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 29, 2019. (Xinhua/Ding Hongfa)



Pupils from Beijing Primary School Guangwai branch helps a resident with garbage sorting questionnaire in Maliandao community of Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 29, 2019. (Xinhua/Ding Hongfa)



A pupil from Beijing Primary School Guangwai branch explains garbage sorting to residents of Maliandao community in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 29, 2019. (Xinhua/Ding Hongfa)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Staff members of Danzhou power supply bureau of China Southern Power Grid repair electricity wire damaged by a tornado in Nada Township of Danzhou City, south China's Hainan Province, Aug. 29, 2019. At least eight people died and one was seriously injured as a tornado lashed a township in China's southernmost island province of Hainan early Thursday morning, local authorities said. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)



Photo taken on Aug. 29, 2019 shows the damaged factory building after a tornado ripped across Nada Township of Danzhou City, south China's Hainan Province.(Xinhua/Guo Cheng)

​
A car is crushed by a utility pole after a tornado ripped across Nada Township of Danzhou City, south China's Hainan Province, Aug. 29, 2019. (Xinhua)



​
Photos taken on Aug. 29, 2019 shows the damaged sites after a tornado ripped across Nada Township of Danzhou City, south China's Hainan Province. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Efforts are made to demolish a building that was showing a tilt in a residential area in Luohu District, Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province. 





Police stand guard & provide security as the building is being demolished.

No casualties have been reported as residents were evacuated in a timely manner from the six-story residential building. More than 1,200 residents have been relocated, living for the short term in one of 21 hotels. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Wen)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos taken on Aug. 30, 2019 shows the fifth edition of the renminbi (RMB), the Chinese currency, at a bank in Beijing. 



The new currency is being transacted.





The new issuance includes notes with a face value of 50 yuan (about $7), 20 yuan, 10 yuan and one yuan, and coins valued one yuan, 50 fen and 10 fen. Compared with the current series in circulation, the latest version has brighter colors and better designs to fight counterfeiting, according to the central bank. (Photos: China News Service/Hou Yu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A fourth prototype of China's large passenger jet C919 prepares to takes off from a runway at Shanghai Pudong International Airport, Aug. 30, 2019. The aircraft will be on its way to an airport in Dongying City, East China’s Shandong Province. Tests on the fourth prototype now underway include the avionics system, its takeoff and landing performance, the automatic flight system and its performance in icy conditions. (Photos: China News Service/Yin Liqin)





A fourth prototype of China's large passenger jet C919 taxis to a runway at Shanghai Pudong International Airport, Aug. 30, 2019.







A fourth prototype of China's large passenger jet C919 takes off from a runway at Shanghai Pudong International Airport, Aug. 30, 2019, on its way to an airport in Dongying City, East China’s Shandong Province.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Police on Aug 28 escorted 150 telecommunications fraud suspects back to Chongqing on two chartered flights.

The suspects were allegedly involved in over 100 cases in 28 Chinese provinces and cities worth nearly 100 million yuan ($14.29 million), according to the Chongqing Public Security Bureau.

​
Thanks to joint efforts with Cambodian police, Chongqing police by June had successfully cracked down a global telecommunication fraud group in Cambodia and escorted 73 suspects back to Chongqing .





A total of 223 telecommunications fraud suspects have this year been escorted from Cambodia back to Chongqing.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students read during a class at No. 4 Primary School in Hezuo city of Gannan Tibetan autonomous prefecture, Northwest China's Gansu province, Aug 27, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Children read comic books at a teaching base renovated from a kindergarten in Gangkou village of Hongxingqiao township in Changxing county, East China's Zhejiang province, Aug 28, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Wu Guoxian and students pose for a group photo in front of the teaching building at Gugang Primary School in Liuguang village of Longli county in Bouyei-Miao autonomous prefecture of Qiannan, Southwest China's Guizhou province, Aug 27, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



First graders exercise during the break at the Orphan School of Jilin Province in Changchun, capital of Northeast China's Jilin province, Aug 29, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



First-grader Liu Yulin reads the text during a Chinese class at the Orphan School of Jilin Province in Changchun, capital of Northeast China's Jilin province, Aug 29, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



First graders skip,jump & walk on campus with PE teacher Song Yang at the Orphan School of Jilin province in Changchun, capital of Northeast China's Jilin province, Aug 29, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Parents of college students relax on bamboo mats at Northwestern Polytechnical University in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, Aug 26, 2019. The university offers this free service for parents accompanying their children - especially freshmen - during the registration process. [Photo by Chen Feibo/for China Daily]



Shoppers in Shanghai swarm the first Costco outlet's opening day on the Chinese mainland on Aug 27, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



A child gets up close to an automaton at the 2019 Smart China Expo in Chongqing on Aug 25, 2019. The four-day expo opened on Monday. [Photo/Xinhua]



A horse tamer(wrangler) tries to lasso wild horses during a competition held alongside the First Inner Mongolia International Horse Culture Expo held in Hohhot, Aug 25, 2019. Contestants chased, lassoed, tamed rode horses without saddles, in the traditional manner members of the Mongolian ethnic group have done for centuries. [Photo by Wu Yunsheng/For China Daily]



A visitor looks through a 2020 calendar - the Year of the Rat - released by the Palace Museum in Beijing, Aug 26, 2019. [Photo by Jiang Dong/China Daily]



Fake taxis are scrapped at a parking lot in Beijing on Aug 27, 2019. Dubbed "clone taxis", owners of these cars - some of which are retired taxis - painted them as regular, legal taxis and picked up passengers, disrupting the market and posing safety risks. The city government has scrapped 180 of these vehicles. [Photo by Pan Zhiwang/for China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An aerial photo of the night view of Tekes County, which is designed as a shape of Bagua or Eight Trigrams in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, on Aug. 12, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Tourists and a performer dance at the Grand Bazaar in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, July 24, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



A vender cooks Malatang or hot spicy soup at a night fair in Kashgar, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Aug. 12, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



People purchase handicrafts at a night fair in Kashgar, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Aug. 9, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



A singer performs at a bar in a shopping mall in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, July 14, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



People visit the Grand Bazaar in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, July 27, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



People watch a street dance performance at the Grand Bazaar in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, July 27, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A model poses with a fan decorated with Yue embroidery. [Photo provided to China Daily]



An exhibition now on inside Beijing's Prince Kung's Mansion shows dozens of vintage pieces in testimony to Yue embroidery's sophisticated techniques. [Photo provided to China Daily]





A closer look at Yue embroidery. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Yue embroidery, or Cantonese embroidery, which originated in Guangdonng province, is one of the four oldest schools of Chinese embroidery that date back centuries and enjoy a high reputation at home and abroad.



Artists at work. [Photo provided to China Daily]

An exhibition now on inside Beijing's Prince Kung's Mansion shows dozens of vintage pieces in testimony to Yue embroidery's sophisticated techniques. Some of the pieces were exported products, bearing tailored-made patterns for European clients, and have been brought back by private collectors.

Also on display are modern works showing the endeavors of artists today to diversify the age-old craft.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Jianhua carves a bamboo art work at his studio in Huizhou district of Huangshan city, East China's Anhui province, Aug 28, 2019. 



Hong Jianhua views his bamboo carving works at Huipai Carving Museum he launched in Huizhou district of Huangshan city, East China's Anhui province, Aug 28, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

Hong Jianhua, an inheritor of Huizhou bamboo carving listed in China's national intangible cultural heritages, has been dedicated to the craft since the age of 16. The art has received a new lease on life thanks to the efforts made by Hong to innovate technical methods, especially in high relief. 





Hong Jianhua (C) teaches the methods of bamboo carving to an apprentice at his studio in Huizhou district of Huangshan city, East China's Anhui province, Aug 28, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

To better pass on the craft, Hong launched a studio and a museum to make the beauty of this ancient Chinese art widely known among the public. 



Hong Jianhua (1st R) expounds on a bamboo carving work to visitors at Huipai Carving Museum he launched in Huizhou district of Huangshan city, East China's Anhui province, Aug 28, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Cultural relics on display at the Wulian Museum in Dushan County, Southwest China's Guizhou Province. The museum opened on August 8 and currently, in its first phase, has more than 1,300 relics on display.









Included among its treasures are items made from bronze, ceramics, gold and silver from the Tang, Ming and Qing dynasties. Wulian was the name of a county during the Western Han Dynasty (206 BC?220 AD) and is located near the seat of today's Dushan County. (Photo: China News Service/Qu Honglun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors view & takes photos of exhibits during an exhibition on Luoyang tri-colored glazed artworks in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, Sept. 1, 2019.





A total of 300 pieces of artworks were displayed on the exhibition. (Xinhua/Li An)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Two satellites for technological experiments are sent into space by a Kuaizhou-1A, or KZ-1A, carrier rocket from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gansu Province, on Aug. 31, 2019. The rocket blasted off at 7:41 a.m. and sent the two satellites into their planned orbit. Kuaizhou-1A, meaning speedy vessel, is a low-cost solid-fuel carrier rocket with high reliability and a short preparation period. 

​


The rocket, developed by a company under the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation, is mainly used to launch low-orbit microsatellites. Saturday's launch was the third mission of the KZ-1A rocket. (all...Photos by Wang Jiangbo & Xinhua/Jin Liwang/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Staff members show dishes during the China Beijing Cuisine Featured Dishes Exhibition held at the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 1, 2019. The exhibition is an event of the Beijing Cuisine Culinary Cultural Festival. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)



Tourists visit the China Beijing Cuisine Featured Dishes Exhibition held at the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 1, 2019. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)



Staff members show a dish of shrimp during the China Beijing Cuisine Featured Dishes Exhibition held at the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 1, 2019. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Aerial photo taken on Aug. 31, 2019 shows Central Primary School of Fuwen Township at Fuwen Village of Chun'an County in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province. About 110 students in six classes welcomed the new semester that started Saturday in Central Primary School of Fuwen Township, which is dubbed as the most beautiful rural primary school by netizens as it features colorful castle-like buildings. After one year's renovation, the buildings were put into use in February 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



Students prepare a speech to be delivered at the school opening ceremony in Central Primary School of Fuwen Township at Fuwen Village of Chun'an County in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 31, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



Students run on the running track in Central Primary School of Fuwen Township at Fuwen Village of Chun'an County in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 31, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



Students have the first class in the new semester in Central Primary School of Fuwen Township at Fuwen Village of Chun'an County in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 31, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



Students relax in a classroom after the school opening ceremony in Central Primary School of Fuwen Township at Fuwen Village of Chun'an County in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 31, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)

​
Students have fun in Central Primary School of Fuwen Township at Fuwen Village of Chun'an County in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 31, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Zhu Zhengshi, 119 years old, celebrates her birthday with relatives in Shuangliu District, Chengdu City, Sichuan Province, Aug. 31, 2019. 



Relatives bow their heads together as sign of respect for Zhu Zhengshi, who is celebrating her 119th birthday in Shuangliu District, Chengdu City, Sichuan Province, Aug. 31, 2019.



A volunteer dressed like the Monkey King performs at a birthday celebration for Zhu Zhengshi, 119 years old, in Shuangliu District, Chengdu City, Sichuan Province, Aug. 31, 2019.

She was born in 1900 and is currently the longest-living person among the centenarians registered in the Chengdu Office for the Elderly. She is one of six generations under one roof. (...all Photos: China News Service/Zhang Lang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Views of the 18th China International Equipment Manufacturing Exposition in Shenyang City, Northeast China's Liaoning Province, Sep. 1, 2019. 







Nearly 1,000 enterprises from both China and abroad attended the five-day expo, which has a total exhibition area of 110,000 square meters and 4,260 booths. (..all Photos: China News Service/Yu Haiyang )


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beautiful scenes in Dehong Dai and Jingpo Autonomous Prefecture, Southwest China's Yunnan Province, as captured by photographer Zhu Bianyong. 







The prefecture is home to many people of the Dai and Jingpo ethnic groups. Yunnan Province announced the inauguration of its pilot FTZ(Free Trade Zone) on Friday. The pilot FTZ covers parts of Kunming, the provincial capital, Honghe Hani and Yi Autonomous Prefecture and Dehong Dai and Jingpo Autonomous Prefecture. (...all Photos/Zhu Bianyong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pupils hold a flag-raising ceremony at Yushui No. 6 primary school in Jiangxi Province, Sept. 1, 2019. New semester began in China. (Photo/China News Service)





An opening ceremony is held at No. 4 primary school in High-tech Development Zone of Yushui, Jiangxi Province, Sept. 1, 2019. New semester began in China. (Photo/China News Service)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A boat starts fishing in Taihu, east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 1, 2019. The annual summer fishing ban took an end on Sunday. (Xinhua/Wang Kai)





Boats get ready to set sail for fishing in Taihu, east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 1, 2019. The annual summer fishing ban took an end on Sunday. (Xinhua/Wang Kai)



Fishermen start fishing in Taihu, east China's Zhejiang Province. The annual summer fishing ban took an end on Sunday. (Xinhua/Wang Kai)





Fishermen sort thru their catch in Taihu, east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 1, 2019. The annual summer fishing ban took an end on Sunday. (Xinhua/Wang Kai)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese President Xi Jinping, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, meets with representatives to the 11th general congress of the Red Cross Society of China (RCSC) at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 2, 2019. Li Keqiang and Wang Huning, both members of the Standing Committee of the Political Bureau of the CPC Central Committee, were present at the meeting. Vice President Wang Qishan attended the meeting and the opening of the congress. (Xinhua/Li Xueren)



Chinese Vice President Wang Qishan awards the Florence Nightingale Medal for 2019 at the 11th general congress of the Red Cross Society of China (RCSC) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 2, 2019. (Xinhua/Xie Huanchi)



Chinese Vice President Wang Qishan awards groups for their outstanding achievements at the 11th general congress of the Red Cross Society of China (RCSC) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 2, 2019. (Xinhua/Xie Huanchi)



The 11th general congress of the Red Cross Society of China (RCSC) is held in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 2, 2019. (Xinhua/Xie Huanchi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children attend an event marking the new semester at Yaumati Catholic Primary School in south China's Hong Kong, Sept. 2, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Gang)



Women wave goodbye to their children at Shiliang Primary School in Dayou Township of Nanchuan District in southwest China's Chongqing, Sept. 2, 2019. 



First graders receive new books at Shiliang Primary School in Dayou Township of Nanchuan District in southwest China's Chongqing, Sept. 2, 2019. 



Students clean the playground at Shiliang Primary School in Dayou Township of Nanchuan District in southwest China's Chongqing, Sept. 2, 2019.

Shiliang Primary School, composed of 2 teachers and 17 students, ushered in new semester on Monday. Tan Xingli and Liang Chengping are respectively in charge of the teaching work for 8 first graders and 9 pre-school students. Small-sized schools are boosted in recent years in the district to guarantee fair and quality education. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)



Students in traditional costumes receive books from teachers during an event marking the symbolic first class of the new semester at a primary school in Shanghai, east China, Sept. 2, 2019. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)



Students in traditional costumes attend an event marking the symbolic first class of the new semester at a primary school in Shanghai, east China, Sept. 2, 2019. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Zhang Qingyu has a light moment with a cat as her parents, Xu Xiaochan and Zhang Jianming provide medical service for a villager in Qingxi Village, Huangjian Township of east China's Anhui Province, Aug. 31, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Junxi)



Zhang Qingyu plays in Qingxi Village, Huangjian Township of east China's Anhui Province, Aug. 31, 2019.(Xinhua/Liu Junxi)



Zhang Qingyu (R) has her first lesson at the central primary school of Huangjian in Qingxi Village, Huangjian Township of east China's Anhui Province, Sept. 1, 2019.(Xinhua/Zhang Duan)



Zhang Qingyu (C) receives her text books at the central primary school of Huangjian in Huangjian Township of east China's Anhui Province, Sept. 1, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Duan)

In her new semester, Zhang Qingyu, seven years old, follows her parents to move to Huangjian Township of Huangshan City as they decided to provide medical services for local villagers here. 



Zhang Qingyu plays at a square near the medical office in Qingxi Village, Huangjian Township of east China's Anhui Province, Aug. 30, 2019.(Xinhua/Liu Junxi)



Zhang Qingyu and her mother share a moment at the medical office in Qingxi Village, Huangjian Township of east China's Anhui Province, Aug. 31, 2019.

This medical service in rural area, lasting for two years, is part of a program in Anhui province to call for doctors working in big cities to serve in remote villages to help impoverished people. After being transferred to the central primary school of Huangjian Township, Zhang Qingyu makes new friends and enjoys the fresh environment and her new life. (Xinhua/Liu Junxi)



Zhang Qingyu looks on as her mother Xu Xiaochan provides cupping treatment for a villager in Huangjian Township of east China's Anhui Province, Aug. 30, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Duan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A customer pays her bill using facial recognition technology at a KFC restaurant in Nantong, Jiangsu province, Feb 26, 2019. [Photo/VCG]

Facial recognition technology has become increasingly integrated to every aspect of our lives. Many scenes which once appeared in science fiction films have gradually come true, slowly transforming the way we live.



A candidate for the college entrance examination confirms his ID using facial recognition technology in Taiyuan, Shanxi province, June 7, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



Facial recognition technology is used at the construction sites in Xiongan New Area to check in workers. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]



A customer tries a machine that uses facial recognition technology to buy books at a bookstore in Hangzhou, July 17, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



A smart garbage can using facial recognition technology is put into use in Beijing, July 11, 2019.[Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Dressed in white tai chi suits, more than 10,000 tai chi lovers celebrated the 2019 "Belt and Road" Tai Chi Tour, held in Chenjiagou, Central China’s Henan province on Sept 2. [Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



The opening ceremony of the 2019 "Belt and Road" Tai Chi Tour was held in Chenjiagou, Wenxian county, Jiaozuo, Central China's Henan province on Sept 2, commencing a two-week cultural tour through 200 domestic cities and 36 foreign cities.





Tai chi, a traditional Chinese form of shadowboxing, is a treasured aspect of Chinese traditional martial arts.

The tour, themed as "Sharing tai chi, Sharing health", aims to promote tai chi as a method of exercise to boost health and carry forward the Chinese culture in cities participating in the Belt and Road initiative.

The event will run from Sept 2 to 15, with millions of tai chi lovers participating in 200 domestic cities, including Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou and Guizhou, and 36 foreign cities, including New York, Berlin and Seoul.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A view of an archaeological excavation at the ruins of a distillery that dates back to the Ming (1368-1644) and Qing (1644-1911) dynasties in Suixi County, Huaibei City, Anhui Province, Sep. 3, 2019. (Photos: China News Service/Zhou Fangling)





The largest remains of an ancient distillery to be found in China, the site was discovered last September during the renovation of a shantytown. Excavation work started in March and has uncovered a number of facilities used in the process of distilling as well as more than 600 relics including vases and bottles. (Photos: China News Service/Zhou Fangling)





Relics found during an archaeological excavation at the ruins of a distillery that dates back to the Ming (1368-1644) and Qing (1644-1911) dynasties in Suixi County, Huaibei City, Anhui Province, Sep. 3, 2019.(Photos: China News Service/Zhou Fangling)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Construction continues on the last section of the Haoji Railway that intersects with the Shanghai-Kunming Railway in Xinyu City, East China's Jiangxi Province, Sept. 3, 2019. 







The Haoji Railway, originally called the Menghua Railway, is a 1,837-kilometer-long heavy-haul railway linking the Haolebaoji station in Ordos, Northwest China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, with Ji'an City in Jiangxi Province, passing through seven provinces. It is designed to transport up to 200 million tons of coal a year from Inner Mongolia to eastern and central regions. The railway will be ready to open before October 1. (Photo: China News Service/Zhao Chunliang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pre-school students play with toys at Shiliang Primary School in Dayou Township of Nanchuan District in southwest China's Chongqing, Sept. 2, 2019. Shiliang Primary School, composed of 2 teachers and 17 students, ushered in new semester on Monday. Tan Xingli and Liang Chengping are respectively in charge of the teaching work for 8 first graders and 9 pre-school students. Small-sized schools are boosted in recent years in the district to guarantee fair and quality education. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)



A pre-school student attends class at Shiliang Primary School in Dayou Township of Nanchuan District in southwest China's Chongqing, Sept. 2, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)



First graders attend class at Shiliang Primary School in Dayou Township of Nanchuan District in southwest China's Chongqing, Sept. 2, 2019.(Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)



Students wash their hands at Shiliang Primary School in Dayou Township of Nanchuan District in southwest China's Chongqing, Sept. 2, 2019.(Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)



Students of the Primary School Attached to Nanjing Normal University chorus the song "Ode to the Motherland" during the first class of the semester in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, Sept. 2, 2019. Various lessons to promote patriotism were given in schools nationwide as the new semester began. (Xinhua/Ji Chunpeng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A visitor looks through a microscope to view images produced by projection aligner during the 17th China International Semiconductor Expo in Shanghai, east China, Sept. 3, 2019. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)



Staff members test a chip testing facility during the 17th China International Semiconductor Expo in Shanghai, east China, Sept. 3, 2019. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)



Visitors view integrated circuit for cars during the 17th China International Semiconductor Expo in Shanghai, east China, Sept. 3, 2019. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)





Visitors view the exhibits during the 17th China International Semiconductor Expo in Shanghai, east China, Sept. 3, 2019. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Primary school students learn garbage sorting in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Sept. 2, 2019. An event was held on Monday at the school to raise children's awareness of garbage sorting and resource conservation. (Xinhua/Liu Junxi)



Primary school students participate in a game of garbage sorting in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Sept. 2, 2019.(Xinhua/Liu Junxi)



Students view handicrafts made by recycled material at Shangqiang primary school in Daixi Town in Huzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 2, 2019. (Xinhua/Weng Xinyang)







Students attend a lecture on waste classification at Shangqiang primary school in Daixi Town in Huzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 2, 2019. (Xinhua/Weng Xinyang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Sept. 8, 2019 shows a general view of the opening ceremony of the 11th National Traditional Games of Ethnic Minorities of the People's Republic of China in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiang)

​








Artists perform during the opening ceremony of the 11th National Traditional Games of Ethnic Minorities of the People's Republic of China in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, Sept. 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Aerial photo taken on Sept. 8, 2019 shows a make-shift shelter in Quanan Town of Neijiang City, southwest China's Sichuan Province. The 5.4-magnitude earthquake in Sichuan Province had killed one person and left 63 others injured, three severely, as of 6 p.m. Sunday, local authorities said. The quake, which jolted Weiyuan County in Neijiang City at 6:42 a.m. Sunday, has affected 63 townships, according to the emergency management bureau of Neijiang.



An epidemic prevention worker disinfects a make-shift shelter in QuananTown of Neijiang City, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 8, 2019.





Photos taken on Sept. 8, 2019 show damaged buildings in Quanan Town of Neijiang City, southwest China's Sichuan Province.



Villager Ni Xicai fixes the roof of a house at a village in Longhui Town of Weiyuan County, Neijiang City, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 8, 2019. 

The number of local residents affected by the quake increased to 10,883, with 2,417 people relocated. A total of 132 houses collapsed after the quake, with 161 houses severely damaged and 4,880 others slightly damaged, the bureau said.



Electricians set up facilities at a make-shift shelter in Quanan Town of Neijiang City, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 8, 2019. 

More than 100 armed police members have been dispatched to the quake-hit areas for search and rescue work and hazard control.(Xinhua/Liu Kun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Yellow Fever is BACK!:banana:



Yellow Fever said:


> I'm back.
> 
> HK
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

More pix as posted by Yellow Fever!:banana:



Yellow Fever said:


> Beijing
> 
> 2019-09-FL-222573 by ACME, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Freshmen at the Central Academy of Drama mark the first day of school by posing for a group photo, on Sept 9, 2019. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



Freshman representative Jiang Yiyi speaks at the opening day ceremony of the Central Academy of Drama, on Sept 9, 2019. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



A meeting is held on Sept 9, 2019, in Kunming, Yunnan province, to honor the excellent commitment and work of rural teachers throughout the province. [Photo/VCG]



An aerial photo shows students standing in the Chinese characters for "hello teachers" at a vocational school in Yangzhou, East China's Jiangsu province on Sept 9, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Students from Shapingba Primary School perform a dance to express their respect and gratitude to teachers in Southwest China's Chongqing on Sept 9, 2019. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Villagers in Fuling make the number "70" out of harvested crops, as this year marks the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)



Local actors perform a dragon dance during "Shaiqiu", a traditional rural festival in Fuling, Southwest China's Chongqing municipality. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)



A visitor goes is thrilled at the fat fish he caught in the fish-catching activity during the "Shaiqiu" festival. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)



Visitors play tug-of-war during "Shaiqiu” in Fuling, Southwest China's Chongqing municipality, on Sept. 7, 2019. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)



A visitor in a fish-like costume competes in a water pond running contest during "Shaiqiu in Fuling, Southwest China's Chongqing municipality, on Sept. 7, 2019. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Cai Qionghui, who is in her twenties, offers a piano tuning service in Hangzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Sept. 9, 2019. 



Cai Qionghui, led by her mother, goes to work in Hangzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Sept. 9, 2019.

Cai lost her vision at eight, and she then studied music in a special school for the blind. She now works as a piano tuner. (..all Photos: China News Service/Wang Gang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo provided by the National Cultural Heritage Administration on Sept. 10, 2019 shows a bronze ware set with eight pieces were recently retrieved from Japan. 

​




Under first-class state protection, the exquisite works represent the most advanced bronze casting techniques in ancient times. They were originally made for head of Zeng State during the early Western Zhou Dynasty (1046-771 BC). (Photos provided by the State Administration of Cultural Heritage)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors view textile exhibits during a printing and dyeing art exhibition at a culture and creative park of Yilan County, southeast China's Taiwan, Sept. 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Chen Bin)



A staff member arranges textile exhibits during a printing and dyeing art exhibition at a culture and creative park of Yilan County, southeast China's Taiwan, Sept. 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Chen Bin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students write Chinese calligraphy during a first writing ceremony, a traditional education activity, at a school in Lanzhou, northwest China's Gansu Province, Sept. 10, 2019. (Photo by Ma Xiping/Xinhua)



A student beats a drum during a first writing ceremony, a traditional education activity, at a school in Lanzhou, northwest China's Gansu Province, Sept. 10, 2019. (Photo by Ma Xiping/Xinhua)



A teacher makes cinnabar moles on a child's forehead during a first writing ceremony, a traditional education activity, at a school in Lanzhou, northwest China's Gansu Province, Sept. 10, 2019. (Photo by Ma Xiping/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo story of teacher who devotes herself to rural education in China's Jiangxi...19 photos




Tu Youyou (L) talks with a mother about her child's performance on holiday at Shangban primary school in Luoting Township, Wanli District of Nanchang City, east China's Jiangxi Province, Sept. 1, 2019. After graduating from normal education major in 2013, Tu worked as an assistant in a training institution and did community work, but she always dreamed of being a teacher. In 2016, she passed the teacher recruitment examination of Jiangxi Province and became a rural teacher. In the past three years, Tu Youyou has won the recognition of her students' parents. Now, the 29-year-old rural teacher is the principal of Shangban primary school. In the school, most of students are left-behind children. Tu Youyou found that many of them were interested in music, dance, painting and sports. To enrich children's life, she invited voluntary teachers in 2018 to set up various courses, including dance, piano, taekwondo and tennis, and studied piano on her own for teaching. Students call her "sister principal" and are willing to share their stories with her. (Xinhua/Peng Zhaozhi)



Tu Youyou (front) teaches students taekwondo at Shangban primary school in Luoting Township, Wanli District of Nanchang City, east China's Jiangxi Province, Sept. 2, 2019. (Xinhua/Peng Zhaozhi)



Tu Youyou (3rd L) escorts children back home after school at Caojia Village in Luoting Township, Wanli District of Nanchang City, east China's Jiangxi Province, Sept. 2, 2019.(Xinhua/Peng Zhaozhi)



Tu Youyou braids a girl's hair at Caojia Village in Luoting Township, Wanli District of Nanchang City, east China's Jiangxi Province, Sept. 2, 2019.(Xinhua/Peng Zhaozhi)



Tu Youyou (R) carries new books together with a student at Shangban primary school in Luoting Township, Wanli District of Nanchang City, east China's Jiangxi Province, Sept. 1, 2019.(Xinhua/Peng Zhaozhi)



Principal Tu Youyou (2nd L) instructs pupils in dance at Shangban primary school in Luoting Township, Wanli District of Nanchang City, east China's Jiangxi Province, Sept. 2, 2019.(Xinhua/Peng Zhaozhi)



Tu Youyou (3rd R) plays the piano for students at Shangban primary school in Luoting Township, Wanli District of Nanchang City, east China's Jiangxi Province, Sept. 2, 2019.(Xinhua/Peng Zhaozhi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People visit the 22nd Chengdu Auto Show in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 10, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)



People look at a Hongqi H5 vehicle of China FAW Group during the 22nd Chengdu Auto Show in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 10, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)



A new energy concept car of China is displayed during the 22nd Chengdu Auto Show in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 10, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People attend a national flag raising ceremony at the Golden Bauhinia Square in Hong Kong, south China, Sept. 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Gang)



People wait to attend a national flag raising ceremony at the Golden Bauhinia Square in Hong Kong, south China, Sept. 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Gang)



People pose for photos after attending a national flag raising ceremony at the Golden Bauhinia Square in Hong Kong, south China, Sept. 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Gang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ma Qijin/Wang Rongzheng from southwest China's Chongqing Municipality compete during the 55+kg match of the swing event at the 11th National Traditional Games of Ethnic Minorities of the People's Republic of China in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, Sept. 10, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhou Mi)









Li Jianhong/Qi Suli from north China's Hebei Province compete during the 55+kg match of the swing event at the 11th National Traditional Games of Ethnic Minorities of the People's Republic of China in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, Sept. 10, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhou Mi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Colorful lanterns are displayed during a lantern fair celebrating the Mid-Autumn Festival at Victoria Park in Hong Kong, south China, Sept. 11, 2019. The Mid-Autumn Festival falls on Sept. 13 this year. (Xinhua/Lo Ping Fai)



A child poses for photos beside a rabbit-shaped lantern during a lantern fair celebrating the Mid-Autumn Festival at Victoria Park in Hong Kong, south China, Sept. 11, 2019. (Xinhua/Lo Ping Fai)



Visitors take photos of a dragon-shaped lantern during the lantern fair celebrating the Mid-Autumn Festival at Victoria Park in Hong Kong, south China, Sept. 11, 2019. (Xinhua/Lo Ping Fai)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

​
China sent a resource satellite and two small satellites into planned orbits from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province on Thursday. They were launched on a Long March-4B carrier rocket at 11:26 a.m. (Beijing Time). The resource satellite, ZY-1 02D, will provide observation data for natural resources asset management, ecological monitoring, disaster prevention and control, environmental protection, urban construction, transportation and contingency management. (Photo: China News Service/ Zheng Taotao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An exhibition about the cultures and arts of the ancient Zhou, Qin, Han and Tang dynasties in Tsinghua University Art Museum in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 10, 2019. More than 300 exhibits are on display during the exhibition themed "Everlasting Like the Heavens" from Sept. 10 to Dec. 17. (Xinhua/Wu Jianlu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students wave Chinese national flags while attending the 2019 UIBE opening ceremony on Sept 12, 2019. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]





An opening ceremony is held to welcome new students for fall 2019 at UIBE on Sept 12, 2019. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



Jiang Qingzhe (middle), Party secretary of UIBE, and Xia Wenbin, principal of UIBE, walk into the stadium where a ceremony is held to welcome new students for fall 2019 on Sept 12, 2019. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

The University of International Business and Economics (UIBE), one of the top institutions for higher education in China, welcomed more than 4,800 people -- including undergraduate and graduate students -- in a ceremony on Thursday.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Traffic police riding motorbikes attend a launching ceremony at the Yongdingmen square in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 12, 2019. The first batch of 185 traffic policemen began to patrol in the city on motorbikes on Thursday morning. (Xinhua/Yin Gang)







Traffic police attend a launching ceremony at the Yongdingmen square in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 12, 2019. (Xinhua/Yin Gang)



Traffic police riding motorbikes patrol (????) on the second ring road in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 12, 2019. (Xinhua/Yin Gang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Dancers perform during the performance gala at the 11th National Traditional Games of Ethnic Minorities of the People's Republic of China in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province. A series of activities were held during a performance gala by all the ethnic groups in Zhengzhou. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)



Actresses perform during the performance gala at the 11th National Traditional Games of Ethnic Minorities of the People's Republic of China in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province. (Photo by Hao Yuan/Xinhua)



Children pose for photo before the performance gala at the 11th National Traditional Games of Ethnic Minorities of the People's Republic of China in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province. A series of activities were held during a performance gala by all the ethnic groups in Zhengzhou. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)



Members of the delegation of China's Taiwan reacts before the performance gala at the 11th National Traditional Games of Ethnic Minorities of the People's Republic of China in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)



Artists perform during the performance gala at the 11th National Traditional Games of Ethnic Minorities of the People's Republic of China in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A visitor views a model of Fengyun-4 satellite during the 2019 China International Industry Fair in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 17, 2019. The fair runs from Sept. 17 to 21 with over 2,600 exhibitors from 27 countries and regions. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)



A visitor (C) tries vacuum moving equipment during the 2019 China International Industry Fair in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 17, 2019.(Xinhua/Fang Zhe)



Visitors view welding robots during the 2019 China International Industry Fair in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 17, 2019. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)



A visitor plays Go game, known as Weiqi in Chinese, with a robot during the 2019 China International Industry Fair in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 17, 2019. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)



A visitor shakes hands with a bionic robot during the 2019 China International Industry Fair in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 17, 2019. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)



Visitors view the chassis of an electric vehicle during the 2019 China International Industry Fair in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 17, 2019. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A GREE robot plays piano during the 2019 China International Industry Fair in Shanghai, Sept. 18, 2019. The fair runs from Sept. 17 to 21 with over 2,600 exhibitors from 27 countries and regions. (Photo: China News Service/Tang Yanjun)





A robot interacts with a visitor during the 2019 China International Industry Fair in Shanghai, Sept. 18, 2019. (Photos: China News Service/Tang Yanjun)



A robot on display during the 2019 China International Industry Fair in Shanghai, Sept. 18, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Tang Yanjun)



Visitors look at a display that weighs 750 kilograms during the 2019 China International Industry Fair in Shanghai, Sept. 18, 2019.(Photo: China News Service/Tang Yanjun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Passengers and staff members of Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station take part in a flash mob in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 17, 2019. Participants chorused patriotic songs during the flash mob as a way to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)



Staff members of Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station take part in a flash mob in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 17, 2019. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)



A man takes part in a flash mob with a child at Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 17, 2019. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

09.14.2019...On the occasion of the Mid-Autumn Festival family reunion, Liu Tao was invited to participate in the CCTV Mid-Autumn Party on September 13th, wearing a scented purple long skirt to perform the song "I want you." 







​


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province, gather on the streets on their own accord to commemorate the 88th anniversary of the "September 18 Incident" that marked Japan's full-scale invasion of China and the beginning of the 14 years of the Chinese People's War of Resistance Against Japanese Aggression, and opened up the prelude to the World Anti-Fascist War. [Photo/IC]



People gather at Sept 18 Incident History Museum in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province, on Sept 17, to commemorate the Sept 18 Incident, which marked Japan's full-scale invasion of China and the beginning of the 14 years of the Chinese people's War of Resistance Against Japanese Aggression, and opened up the prelude to the World Anti-Fascist War.(World War II) [Photo/IC]



Middle school students take an oath to commemorate the Sept 18 Incident, in Jinping county, Qiandongnan Miao and Dong autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Guizhou province, on Sept 17, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Police officers take an oath at the Nanjing Folk Anti-Japanese War Museum, on Sept 17, 2019. [Photo/IC]



People strike a bell of peace at the Sept 18 Incident History Museum in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province, on Sept 17, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Students listen to veterans tell wartime stories during a lecture in Shenyang, Northeast China’s Liaoning province, on Sept 18, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Soldiers visit the Sept 18 Incident History Museum in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province, on Sept 17, 2019. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pontoons are seen after the floating bridge over the Yellow River at Luokou is temporarily dismantled as a flood is expected to soon reach Jinan, capital of east China's Shandong Province, on Sept. 18, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Kai)



Aerial photo taken on Sept. 18, 2019 shows the Jinan section of the Yellow River, in east China's Shandong Province. (Xinhua/Wang Kai)



The floating bridge over the Yellow River at Luokou is temporarily dismantled as a flood is expected to soon reach Jinan, capital of east China's Shandong Province, on Sept. 18, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Kai)





In this aerial photo, the floating bridge over the Yellow River at Luokou is temporarily dismantled as a flood is expected to soon reach Jinan, capital of east China's Shandong Province, on Sept. 18, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Kai)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Barbara Woodward (third from left), the UK ambassador to China, watches primary school students from Beijing plant greens during the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Yanqing district of Beijing, capital of China, Sept 17, 2019. The expo kicked off its UK Day event on Tuesday. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



People visit the Britain Garden during the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Yanqing district of Beijing, capital of China, Sept 17, 2019. The expo kicked off its UK Day event on Tuesday. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]





Peter Rabbit meets visitors at the Britain Garden during the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Yanqing district of Beijing, capital of China, Sept 17, 2019. The expo kicked off its UK Day event on Tuesday. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



Paddington Bear kisses a visitor's cheek at the Britain Garden during the Beijing International Horticultural Exhibition in Yanqing district of Beijing, capital of China, Sept 17, 2019. The expo kicked off its UK Day event on Tuesday. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children make lanterns at an activity to celebrate the Mid-Autumn Festival in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 13, 2019. Children took part in various activities including handicrafts and mooncake making to enjoy the traditional Chinese festival on Friday. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)



Children learn to make mooncakes at an activity to celebrate the Mid-Autumn Festival in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 13, 2019. Children took part in various activities including handicrafts and mooncake making to enjoy the traditional Chinese festival on Friday. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)



A train attendant (1st R) in traditional Chinese costume and passengers guess lantern riddles to greet the upcoming Mid-Autumn Festival aboard a bullet train from Shanghai to Nanjing of east China's Jiangsu Province, Sept. 12, 2019. The Mid-Autumn Festival falls on Sept. 13 this year. (Xinhua/Li Bo)



A girl puts up a lantern on a wishing tree to celebrate the Mid-Autumn Festival in Fantawild Theme Park of Cixian County in Handan City, north China's Hebei Province, Sept. 13, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



Visitors make lanterns to celebrate the Mid-Autumn Festival in Fantawild Theme Park of Cixian County in Handan City, north China's Hebei Province, Sept. 13, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People travel in a subway train, which is turned into a temporary museum to celebrate the upcoming National Day in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 18, 2019. More than 300 historic photos and pictures of historic items were on display in the museum set up in a subway train, showcasing the great changes in China, especially in Sichuan Province and Chengdu City, over the past 70 years. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)



Media reporters work in a subway train, which is turned into a temporary museum to celebrate the upcoming National Day in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 18, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)





Passengers take photos in a subway train, which is turned into a temporary museum to celebrate the upcoming National Day in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 18, 2019.(Xinhua/Liu Kun)



The Daxing station on the intercity railway linking Beijing with Xiongan New Area is seen in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 18, 2019. The Daxing station on the intercity railway linking Beijing with Xiongan New Area passed its design verification on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Dancers from Myanmar perform in the China-ASEAN Drama Weekly in Nanning City, South China’s Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 18, 2019. Art troupes from Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Myanmar, Thailand and Vietnam joined Chinese performers in the event that shows the great cultural diversity in the region. (Photo: China News Service/Yu Jing)



A Shanxi Opera performance during the China-ASEAN Drama Weekly in Nanning City, South China’s Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 18, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Yu Jing)



Performers gather for the China-ASEAN Drama Weekly in Nanning City, South China’s Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 18, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Yu Jing)



Dunhuang-themed makeup products are on display. (Photo by CECE/For chinadaily.com.cn)



More than 5,000 cultural and creative pieces that won awards at the second Dunhuang International Design Week were exhibited in Dunhuang, Northwest China's Gansu Province.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ornamental flower beds in different shapes on various topics are plated along streets in Beijing, Sept. 18, 2019. 







China will put on a grand celebration followed by a military parade and mass pageantry at Tian'anmen Square for its National Day on Oct. 1, marking the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China.(Photo: China News Service/Zhang Xinglong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A child laughs while holding a Chinese national flag in a local square in Anyue county, Sichuan province, on Sept 17, 2019. The first World Lemon Industry Development Conference was held in Anyue county, Southwest China's Sichuan province. [Photo/VCG]



A tourist wears hanfu, a traditional Han Chinese costume, as she participates in a Mid-Autumn Festival celebration event in the Mission Hills Sports and Eco Park in South China's Shenzhen, on Sept 14, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



Two horses fight with each other in Xiangfen township, Rongshui Miao autonomous region, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Sept 14, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



Fishermen celebrate the opening of this year's fishing season, in Xiangshan county of Ningbo, East China's Zhejiang province, on Sept 16, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A full moon rises above the Yuntai Pavilion in Zhenjiang, East China's Jiangsu province, on the evening of the Mid-Autumn Festival, Sept 13, 2019. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Aerial photos taken on Sept. 19, 2019 shows a new bridge over Dongting Lake on the Haoji Railway (originally named Menghua railway) line in central China's Hunan Province.







With an annual delivery capacity of 200 million tonnes, the 1,837-km railway linking north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region and east China's Jiangxi Province is soon to be the longest heavy-loaded railway in China when completed in October. (Xinhua/Chen Sihan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Technicians conduct checks and maintenance work on trains in Nanchang City, Jiangxi Province, on Sept. 19, 2019 to ensure railway transportation safety during the National Day holiday from Oct. 1 to 7. (Photos: China News Service/Hu Guolin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Years ago when I would post pictures like this of Hong Kong in another forum I always titled them..

For the Hong Kong People

...as posted by Yellow Fever.



Yellow Fever said:


> *Hong Kong*
> 
> Avenue of Stars at Night by tomosang, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Zhu Wenrui, the Chinese contestant, wins first place in this year's Miss Tourism of the Globe competition. The final was held recently at Shapotou of Zhongwei, Northwest China's Ningxia Hui autonomous region.[Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



People take selfies in front of a flowerbed themed "magnificent 70 years" at the northwest corner of Jianguomen, Beijing, Sept 20. With China's National Day around the corner, flowerbeds marking the occasion have appeared along the streets of Beijing, attracting many selfie-takers. [Photo by Wangjing/chinadaily.com.cn]



People pose for photos in front of a flowerbed themed "community of common destiny" at the northwest corner of Xidan, Beijing, Sept 20. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]



A boy runs in front of a flowerbed themed "beautiful life" at the southwest corner of Xidan, Beijing, Sept 20. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]



A man poses for a photo with a flowerbed themed "wonderful tomorrow" at the northeast corner of Fuxingmen, Beijing, Sept 20. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]



Workers arrange the flower bed "Ethnic unity" near the Cultural Palace of Nationalities in Beijing, Sept 20. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children from both the Hong Kong SAR and Shenzhen watch a flag-raising ceremony at a square outside Shenzhen Children's Palace, Shenzhen, Guangdong province, China, Sept 21, 2019. 

A national flag-raising and singing of the national anthem by about 260 young people was the high point of a series of themed events in Shenzhen.

The gathering was held in the Shenzhen Children's Palace in the heart of the city. The majority of the students, 230, came from Shenzhen. Thirty-two teenagers from Hong Kong were also there.[Photos/China Daily]



Two students participants are ready to raise the national flag at the Shenzhen Children's Palace in Shenzhen, Guangdong province, Sept 21, 2019. [Photo/China Daily]



Students participating in the event stand ready for a national flag-raising ceremony at a square near Shenzhen Children's Palace, Shenzhen, Guangdong province, China, Sept 21, 2019. [Photo/China Daily]



Student participants perform Chinese-style marching drills during the event in Shenzhen, Guangdong province, China, Sept 21, 2019. [PHOTO/CHINA DAILY]



Student participants wave the national flags during the event in Shenzhen, Guangdong province, China, Sept 21, 2019. [Photo/China Daily]



Students from the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region and Shenzhen display the national flag during an event to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China at Shenzhen Children's Palace, Shenzhen, China, Sept 21, 2019. [Photo/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

President Xi Jinping, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, communicates with workers while inspecting Zhengzhou Coal Mining Machinery Group Co., Ltd. during his tour in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, Sept 17, 2019. [Photos/Xinhua]



President Xi Jinping communicates with workers while inspecting Zhengzhou Coal Mining Machinery Group Co., Ltd. during his tour in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, Sept 17, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]





President Xi Jinping inspects ecological protection of the Yellow River at a museum during his tour in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, Sept 17, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A model of the C929 wide-body large passenger aircraft is on display at an international air show in Beijing on Sept 18, 2019. [Photos/IC]





A robot made by Gree plays piano at an exhibition in Shanghai on Sept 17, 2019. [Photo/IC]





China's new 5G smart heavy truck is on display in Shanghai on Sept 17, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A man takes a photo inside the domestically produced 5G smart heavy truck in Shanghai on Sept 17, 2019. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Villagers harvest water chestnuts in Feijiadai Village, Linghu Town of Huzhou, central China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 21, 2019. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)



People participate in an event to celebrate the harvest season in Tangqi Town of Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 19, 2019. An event to celebrate the harvest season was held on Thursday, in which people parade by boat with agricultural products. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



Artists perform shoulder pole dance to celebrate the harvest during an activity in Du'an Yao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 17, 2019. A series of events were held on Tuesday in Du'an to celebrate the upcoming Chinese farmers' harvest festival. (Xinhua/Lu Boan)



Artists perform shoulder pole dance to celebrate the harvest during an activity in Du'an Yao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 17, 2019. (Xinhua/Lu Boan)



Villagers harvest paddy rice at Jihua Village of Jihua Township in Rongjiang County of Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Sept. 17, 2019. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A family poses with Batman and Robin models at an exhibition marking the 80th birthday of the world-renowned comic book figure in Hong Kong, on Sept 22, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A massive wall painting on a six-story building at Jiangsu Women and Children Health Hospital in Nanjing, capital of East China's Jiangsu province, on Sept 22, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Beijing Daxing International Airport's first flight, a China Southern Airlines A380, takes off as the airport opens to traffic on Sept 25, 2019. [Photo by Zou Hong/China Daily]



A girl paints patterns onto a porcelain figurine wearing a qipao outfit, the traditional Chinese dress for women, in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, on Sept 22, 2019, in celebration of the 2019 Hangzhou Global Qipao Festival. Fifty elementary school students took part in the event depicting the charm of the cultural costume. [Photo by Lin Yunlong/For China Daily]



A team of cycling enthusiasts ride over a colorful bridge in a wetland park in Lanxi, East China's Zhejiang province, on Sept 21, 2019. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Bengal tiger cub Xiao Qi rests at the Jinan Zoo in Jinan, capital of east China's Shandong Province, Sept. 26, 2019. The three-month-old cub is fed by zoo staff since it was born as the tiger mother suffered a lack of breast milk. (Xinhua/Wang Kai)









Bengal tiger cub Xiao Qi plays at the Jinan Zoo in Jinan, capital of east China's Shandong Province, Sept. 26, 2019. The three-month-old cub is fed by zoo staff since it was born as the tiger mother suffered a lack of breast milk. (Xinhua/Wang Kai)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors view art exhibits at the opening of an exhibition marking the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China at the National Art Museum of China in Beijing on Sept. 26, 2019. The exhibition runs through Nov. 2. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)





Visitors take photos of the artwork on display at an exhibition marking the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China at the National Art Museum of China in Beijing on Sept. 26, 2019. (Photo/chinadaily.com.cn)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Aerial photos show women wearing cheongsam attire celebrate an umbrella festival on a glass bridge.





The bridge 140 meters tall, in the Jiulong River scenic area in Rucheng County, Central China’s Hunan Province, Sept. 26, 2019. The bridge offers a stunning view of falls in the tourist attraction. (Photos: China News Service/Yang Huafeng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chen Nan looks up a reference book at his studio in Tsinghua University in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 24, 2019.





Chen Nan (R) and his team members discuss a design scheme of oracle bone script at his studio in Tsinghua University in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 24, 2019.

Boasting a history of more than 3,000 years, oracle bone script, the earliest Chinese writing inscriptions carved on tortoise shells and animal scapulas, has been given modern meanings with a new series of emojis, thanks to the efforts made by Chen Nan. Chen, a professor at the Academy of Arts and Design of Tsinghua University, has devoted himself to studying and designing oracle bone script since 1999. 



Chen Nan displays a greeting card with designed oracle bone script at his studio in Tsinghua University in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 24, 2019.

So far, Chen has issued six sets of animated emojis, which are pictographs that adopt the syntax of oracle bone script to convey modern words and internet slangs. 



Chen Nan draws a design manuscript at his studio in Tsinghua University in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 24, 2019.

His works of Chinese characters' design have also been published and exhibited overseas. For Chen, oracle bone script should go global fused with present and strong vitality of Chinese fine culture, as a way to promote Chinese traditional culture well within reach worldwide. (Xinhua/Li An)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghang County in Fujian Province, known for Hakka community, hosts a show of martial arts on Sept. 26, 2019.











Many practitioners displayed various forms of martial arts, some including the use of traditional weapons. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Bin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An exhibition of Buddhist statues originally built at the Tianlongshan Grottoes is held at the Taiyuan Museum in Taiyuan City, the capital of North China’s Shanxi Province, Sept. 26, 2019. 







The exhibition includes digital replicas of more than 100 sculptures, now housed in collections across nearly 30 museums in nine countries. Construction of the Tianlongshan Grottoes began during China's Northern Wei Dynasty (534-550). The site contains 25 caves and more than 500 statues built across a period spanning five Chinese dynasties. Throughout history, a number of the statues were removed and sold to collectors abroad. The digital technology allows separated parts housed in different museums, such as a head and body, to be virtually reunited to create a whole image once again. (Photos: China News Service/Wei Liang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People chorus the song "Ode to the Motherland" during a theme event celebrating the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China (PRC) at Dongguan International Trade Center in Dongguan, south China's Guangdong Province, Sept. 26, 2019. Various events launched by the All-China Youth Federation were held on Thursday across the country to express good wishes to Hong Kong and celebrate the 70th anniversary of PRC's founding. (Xinhua/Li Jiale)



People attend a theme event celebrating the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China (PRC) in Zhejiang University in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 26, 2019. (Xinhua/Han Chuanhao)



People chorus the song "Me and My Country" during a theme event celebrating the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China (PRC) at a square in Haihu new district of Xining, northwest China's Qinghai Province, Sept. 26, 2019. (Xinhua/Han Fangfang)



People pose for a group photo during a theme event celebrating the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China (PRC) at a square in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province, Sept. 26, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)



People paint on a board during a theme event celebrating the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China (PRC) at the Flood Control Monument in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Sept. 26, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Wang Mengjie (L) and Yuan Xinyue of China celebrate winning the Round Robin match between China and Serbia at the 2019 FIVB Women's World Cup in Osaka, Japan, Sept. 28, 2019. With the tenth win at the 2019 FIVB Volleyball Women's World Cup, China has already secured the title with one game still to play. (Xinhua/Du Xiaoyi)



An actor performs during the 3rd China Baidicheng International Poetry Festival in Fengjie of southwest China's Chongqing, Sept. 27, 2019. (Photo by Huang Wei/Xinhua)



People hold up China's national flag during a flash mob to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China on the Golden Bauhinia Square in Hong Kong, south China, Sept. 28, 2019. (Xinhua/Luo Huanhuan)



People hold up China's national flags during an event to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China in front of the Ruins of St. Paul's in Macao, south China, Sept. 28, 2019. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



Artists perform mask dance on the street in Nanfeng County, east China's Jiangxi Province, Sept. 27, 2019. The opening ceremony of a cultural week event featuring mask dances was held here on Friday to display and study the mask cultures of China and the world. (Xinhua/Wan Xiang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Singers perform on Sunday during a celebration marking the People's Republic of China's 70th anniversary. [Photo by Palden Nyima/chinadaily.com.cn]











Performers dance in front of Potala Palace in Lhasa on Sunday during a celebration marking the People's Republic of China's 70th anniversary. [Photos by Palden Nyima/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Luo Zhaoqiang, a debugging expert, works in the cab of a Fuxing bullet train in Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin province, on Feb 5, 2018. [Photo/VCG]

China's first Craftsman Day fell on Thursday to honor the spirit of craftsmanship in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province.

Now Chinese will celebrate Craftsman Day each Sept 26 to honor people in all walks of life who spare no efforts to pursue perfectionism in daily work.



Li Ying judges the solderability of a printed board welding pad in Hefei, East China's Anhui province, on Aug 28, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



A man sees a doctor online aided by 5G+ technology in Zhengzhou, Central China's Henan province, on Sept 25, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A man shows a little girl China Mobile's 5G interconnected automatic sweeping vehicle in Zhengzhou, Central China's Henan province, on Sept 25, 2019. [Photo/IC]



People get on a 5G automatic bus outside of the International Exhibition Center in Zhengzhou, Central China's Henan province, on Sept 25, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A woman looks at an intelligent security robot at the International Exhibition Center in Zhengzhou, Central China's Henan province, on Sept 25, 2019. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The match between China and Argentina at the 2019 FIVB Volleyball Women's World Cup in Japan, Sept 29, 2019. China defeated Argentina 3-0, the 11th consecutive win in the tournament. Defending champions China lifted the FIVB Women's Volleyball World Cup trophy with perfect 10 straight wins after easing past Serbia 3-0 in Osaka on Saturday. (Photo/IC)



Zhu Ting of China in the match against Argentina at the 2019 FIVB Volleyball Women's World Cup in Japan, Sept 29, 2019.



Head coach of China Lang Ping reacts during the match between China and Argentina at the 2019 FIVB Volleyball Women's World Cup in Japan, Sept 29, 2019. 



Zhu Ting (L) of China spikes the ball during the Round Robin match between China and Serbia at the 2019 FIVB Women's World Cup in Osaka, Japan, Sept. 28, 2019. (Xinhua/He Canling)



Defending champions China lifted the FIVB Women's Volleyball World Cup trophy with perfect 10 straight wins after easing past Serbia 3-0 in Osaka on Saturday. China cuised to victory against the world champions, which sent a young squad for the tournament, in straight sets of 25-14, 25-21, 25-16, winning the World Cup for the fifth time and have collected a total of 10 major trophies, including three from Olympics and two from world championships. (Photo/IC)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Journalists talk to a staff member at the terminal of the Beijing Daxing International Airport on Sept. 28, 2019. A total of 97 journalists from 87 news organizations from home and abroad on Saturday visited the airport. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)



A staff member speaks to journalists at the Beijing Daxing International Airport on Sept. 28, 2019. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)



A journalist takes photo of staff members working at Daxing station of rail transit of Daxing Airport Express on Sept. 28, 2019.(Xinhua/Peng Yuan)



Journalists view a model of the terminal building of the Beijing Daxing International Airport on Sept. 28, 2019. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)





Journalists visit the terminal of Beijing Daxing International Airport on Sept. 28, 2019. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)



Journalists listen for introductions at the Beijing Daxing International Airport on Sept. 28, 2019. A total of 97 journalists from 87 news organizations from home and abroad on Saturday visited the airport. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A light show in Beijing's northwestern Yanqing district kicked off on Saturday night along the Great Wall's Badaling section. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Sept 28, 2019 shows a flowerbed titled "Story of Spring" in Beijing, capital of China. Flowerbeds were built along the Chang'an Avenue to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China. [Photo/Xinhua]



Photo taken on Sept 28, 2019 shows a flowerbed titled "Prosperity and Development" in Beijing, capital of China. [Photo/Xinhua]





A girl poses for a photo in front of a flowerbed titled "70th Anniversary of the Founding of the People's Republic of China" in Beijing, capital of China, Sept 28, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



People visit a flowerbed titled "Never Forget Why You Started" in Beijing, capital of China, Sept 28, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



A girl poses for a photo in front of a flowerbed in Beijing, capital of China, Sept 28, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Reporters on a media tour take a tour bus to visit the Sino-Singapore Tianjin Eco-city, a flagship cooperation project between the governments of Singapore and China, in Tianjin City, Sept. 29, 2019.(Photos: China News Service/Jia Tianyong)







More than 70 reporters took the Beijing-Tianjin Intercity Railway to visit the city on a tour that focused on history, culture, and progress in S&T innovation and environmental protection. (Photos: China News Service/Jia Tianyong)



Reporters on a media tour take a bullet train from Beijing to Tianjin, Sept. 29, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Jia Tianyong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A ceremony presenting flower baskets to deceased national heroes on the Martyrs' Day is held at Tian'anmen Square in Beijing, capital of China, on Sept. 30, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Bin)....18 photos


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children wave from a float shaped like a ship named China in the marching parade to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China at Tian'anmen Square in Beijing on Oct 1, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



A sports formation marches to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China at Tian'anmen Square in Beijing on Oct 1, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]





A mass pageantry kicked off on Tian'anmen Square in central Beijing following a grand military parade Tuesday to celebrate the 70th founding anniversary of the People's Republic of China.[Photos/Xinhua]

Themed "Jointly Fulfilling the Chinese Dream," the mass pageantry consisted of three chapters: Founding and Construction of the People's Republic, Reform and Opening-up, and Great Rejuvenation.

A total of 100,000 people and 70 floats in 36 formations joined the mass pageantry.



Cyclists in the parade to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China at Tian'anmen Square in Beijing on Oct 1, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese President Xi Jinping, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, delivers a speech at a grand rally to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China at the Tian'anmen Square in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 1, 2019. (Xinhua/Xie Huanchi)



The celebrations marking the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China (PRC) start on Oct. 1, 2019 in Beijing, capital of China. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)



Attendees pose for photos ahead of celebrations marking the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China (PRC) in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 1, 2019. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)



Attendees wave Chinese national flags ahead of celebrations marking the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China (PRC) in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 1, 2019. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)



Two attendees make hand gestures showing the number "70" ahead of celebrations marking the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China (PRC) in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 1, 2019. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)



Two attendees pose for a selfie ahead of celebrations marking the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China (PRC) in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 1, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Song)



National-level ethical role models from southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region are seen ahead of the celebrations for the 70th founding anniversary of the People's Republic of China (PRC) in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 1, 2019. (Xinhua/Hu Huhu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A flag-raising ceremony is held in Taiyuan, capital of north China's Shanxi Province, to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China (PRC) Oct. 1, 2019. (Xinhua/Yang Chenguang)





Photo taken on Oct. 1, 2019 shows students attending a flag-raising ceremony to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Wang Fei) 





Photo taken on Oct. 1, 2019 shows a flag-raising ceremony to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China on Yongxing Island of Sansha City, south China's Hainan province. (Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Passengers wait to board trains at Nanchang West Railway Station in Nanchang, capital of east China's Jiangxi Province, Oct. 6, 2019. As the seven-day National Day holiday draws to an end, railway stations across the country witnessed a travel rush on Oct. 6. (Xinhua/Hu Chenhuan)





Passengers walk to exit the Guiyang Railway Station in Guiyang, capital of southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 6, 2019.(Xinhua/Tao Liang)



Passengers crowd the square of Guiyang Railway Station in Guiyang, capital of southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 6, 2019. . (Xinhua/Tao Liang)



Passengers check tickets to board trains at Nanchang West Railway Station in Nanchang, capital of east China's Jiangxi Province, Oct. 6, 2019.. (Xinhua/Hu Chenhuan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors choose flowers at the Dounan Flower Market in Kunming, capital of southwest China's Yunnan Province, Oct. 5, 2019. Business at Kunming Dounan Flower Market is booming during the National Day holiday. (Xinhua/Jiang Wenyao)



Tourists buy Chinese traditional snack sugar painting at Huangsi Temple Fair during the National Day holiday in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Long Lei)



People visit Huangsi Temple Fair during the National Day holiday in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Long Lei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos taken on Oct. 6, 2019 shows the Dateng Gorge water conservancy project under construction on the Xijiang River in Guiping City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. The Dateng Gorge hydro dam is designed for multiple purposes from flood control, navigation to power generation. In particular, it will reduce river salinity during the dry season, improving the quality of water supplied to Pearl River Delta cities including Macao. The water conservancy project is estimated to finish construction in 2023. [Photo/Xinhua]







Constructors work at the construction site of the Dateng Gorge water conservancy project on the Xijiang River during the National Day holiday in Guiping City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Oct. 6, 2019. . [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A gala show is staged in Cimuchuan village, Dazhuangke township, northwestern Beijing's Yanqing district, on October 6, to celebrate the upcoming Chongyang Festival, Chinese seniors' day to pay respect to the seniors that falls on the ninth day of the ninth lunar month, which is on October 7 this year. Chinese people tend to climb mountains, fly kites and have chrysanthemum cakes to mark the festival. With 67,000 people aging above 60, or, 23.4 percent of its total population, Yanqing will hold 40 activities for the seniors including voluntary service, volunteer medical consultation in communities and publicizing the knowledge of prevention and treatment of Alzheimer's disease in October. [photo by Guo Xiaohong / China.org.cn]



Yanqing district sends commemorative photos to 10 local couples who are 70 years old, the same age as the People's Republic of China, to celebrate both the upcoming Chongyang Festival and the National Day holiday, on October 6, 2019. [photo by Chen Yi]



Yanqing offers volunteer medical service for the seniors in Cimuchuan village, Dazhuangke township, northwestern Beijing's Yanqing district, on October 6, 2019, a day before the Chongyang Festival. [photo by Chen Yi]



Calligraphers writes Chinese characters meaning happiness and longevity in Cimuchuan village, Dazhuangke township, northwestern Beijing's Yanqing district, on October 6, 2019, to celebrate the upcoming Chongyang Festival, Chinese seniors'day to pay respect to the seniors that falls on the ninth day of the ninth Chinese lunar month, which is on Oct. 7 this year. [photo by Guo Xiaohong / China.org.cn]



Senior residents from Yanqing climb the mountain in Cimuchuan village, Dazhuangke township, northwestern Beijing's Yanqing district, on October 6, 2019, to celebrate the upcoming Chongyang Festival. [photo by Chen Yi]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Passengers are seen at Langdong bus station in Nanning, capital city of Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, south China, Oct. 7, 2019. Transportation hubs in Nanning see a peak for return trips on the last day of the National Day holiday. (Xinhua/Lu Boan)





Passengers are seen at Langdong bus station in Nanning, capital city of Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, south China, Oct. 7, 2019. (Xinhua/Lu Boan)





Thousands of horses galloped around the Shandan Military Horse Farm, Northwest China's Gansu Province, on Oct. 6, as heavy snow fell. The farm is located in the middle of the province's Hexi Corridor and is one of the oldest and largest horse farms in the world, covering a total area of about 2,200 square kilometers and tracing back to the Western Han Dynasty (206 BC-AD 24).(Photos by Wang Jiang/for chinadaily.com.cn)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Staff members of China Railway Seventh Group Co., Ltd. check a bullet train at a maintenance station in Changping District of Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 7, 2019. The maintenance station was put into use as Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway started joint debugging last week. The high-speed railway is 174 kilometers long, with a maximum design speed of 350 kilometers per hour. The railway line, as a major project for the 2022 Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games, is expected to be finished by the end of 2019. (Xinhua/Ma Ning)



A testing train departs from Changping maintenance station along the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway in Changping District of Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 7, 2019. (Xinhua/Ma Ning)





Yangsigang Yangtze River Bridge, the double-deck suspension bridge with the longest span in the world, opens to traffic on Tuesday after five years' construction. The bridge connects the Hanyang and Wuchang and its opening will significantly improve the urban expressway system, relieve traffic pressure across the river, and drive development in the area, according to China Railway Major Bridge Engineering Group, based in Wuhan of Hubei Province, on Tuesday.(Photo by Ouyang Yaokun and Wang Wanjian/for chinadaily.com.cn)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Volunteers escort the elderly to take part in activities in celebration for the Chongyang Festival at Hexidai Village in Yuhang District of Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, on Oct. 7, 2019.(Xinhua/Xu Yu)



Children serve tea to express respect for the elderly during celebrations for the Chongyang Festival at Hexidai Village in Yuhang District of Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, on Oct. 7, 2019.(Xinhua/Xu Yu)

Over 300 70-year-old-above elderly residents participated in activities held to celebrate the Chongyang Festival on Monday in the village. The Chongyang Festival, which falls on the ninth day of the ninth Chinese lunar month, is a day to pay respect to seniors in China. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



Medical workers provide free health examination to the elderly during celebrations for the Chongyang Festival at Hexidai Village in Yuhang District of Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, on Oct. 7, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



He Gentian (2nd R), 93, and He Xuezhu (1st R), 92, pose for a photo during celebrations for the Chongyang Festival at Dinghe Village in Yuhang District of Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, on Oct. 7, 2019 (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



A volunteer cuts hair for an elderly during activities in celebration for the Chongyang Festival at Hexidai Village in Yuhang District of Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, on Oct. 7, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



Seniors interact with lion dance performers at a nursing center for the elderly in Pinggu District of Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 7, 2019. Over 150 elderly people were invited to watch the performance in celebration of the Chongyang Festival at the nursing center. A total of 18 Chinese opera performances will be presented in Pinggu from Oct. 8 to 13. The Chongyang Festival, which falls on the ninth day of the ninth Chinese lunar month, is a day to pay respect to seniors in China. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)



Pupils give Chinese calligraphy artwork to the seniors as gifts at a nursing center for the elderly in Pinggu District of Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 7, 2019. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rice is ready for harvest in a valley in Jingxi city, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Oct 6, 2019. Harvest begins in China's southern areas and moves to the northern areas during autumn. [Photo/IC]



Farmers thresh harvested paddy rice in Youyang county, Southwest China's Chongqing, Sept 22, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Farmers work in a rice paddy field in Huangjing town, East China's Jiangsu province, Sept 23, 2019.[Photo/IC]



A farmer scatters chili pods to dry them in the sun in Xiuning county, East China's Anhui province, Sept 26, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Smiling children pose for photos with harvested corn in Tancheng county, East China's Shandong province, Oct 2, 2019.[Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children chorus during the opening ceremony of the cultural week to worship the legendary ancestor Huangdi, or the Yellow Emperor, in Qian'an, North China's Hebei province, Oct 7, 2019.[Photos/Xinhua]







Artists perform during the opening ceremony of the cultural week to worship the legendary ancestor Huangdi, or the Yellow Emperor, in Qian'an, North China's Hebei province, Oct 7, 2019.[Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

As posted by Yellow Fever;



Yellow Fever said:


> Kaohsiung City, Taiwan
> 
> IMG_0085 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors look at sculptures on display in an exhibition at the Museum of Contemporary Art in Southwest China’s Chongqing Municipality, Oct. 8, 2019.





The exhibition, which will run until Oct. 25, includes 279 selected sculptures by artists from across the country. (Photos: China News Service/Chen Chao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tourists pose for photos at a chrysanthemum exhibition held in Xiaochang Village, Dachang Hui Autonomous County of north China's Hebei Province, on Oct. 8, 2019, also the day of Cold Dew, one of the 24 traditional Chinese solar terms. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



Tourists visit a chrysanthemum exhibition held in Xiaochang Village, Dachang Hui Autonomous County of north China's Hebei Province, on Oct. 8, 2019, also the day of Cold Dew, one of the 24 traditional Chinese solar terms. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao) 



A woman takes photos at a chrysanthemum exhibition held in Xiaochang Village, Dachang Hui Autonomous County of north China's Hebei Province, on Oct. 8, 2019, also the day of Cold Dew, one of the 24 traditional Chinese solar terms. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



Tourists tour Xihu Park in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, Oct. 7, 2019. According to the Ministry of Culture and Tourism (MCT), Chinese tourists made 782 million visits to recreational and cultural activities during the week-long National Day holiday, marking a year-on-year increase of 7.81 percent. China's tourism industry has raked in over 649.71 billion yuan (about 90.9 billion U.S. dollars) in revenue from domestic tourists during the holiday, up 8.47 percent from a year earlier. (Xinhua/Lin Shanchuan)



Tourists crowd the West Lake scenic area in Hangzhou, capital of Zhejiang Province, Oct. 7, 2019.(Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students paint by the water in Touchuan town in East China's Jiangxi province, Oct 8, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Students paint in Touchuan town in East China's Jiangxi province, Oct 8, 2019. [Photo/IC]



An artist works in clay at a studio in Touchuan town in East China's Jiangxi province, Oct 8, 2019. [Photo/IC]

Tuochuan, a picturesque town deep in the mountains, attracts many artists and students who major in art.



People visit an artware shop on Zhangcun Street in Touchuan town, East China's Jiangxi province, Oct 8, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Some of the shops lining Zhangcun Street draw customers at night in Touchuan town, East China's Jiangxi province, Oct 8, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Shoppers make their way past the shops lining Zhangcun Street in Touchuan town, East China's Jiangxi province, Oct 8, 2019. [Photo/IC]

Zhangcun, the town's liveliest street, which is no more than five minutes' walk from start to finish, is lined with numerous art galleries, painting studios, sidewalk cafés, tearooms and pubs.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An aerobatic show is seen during the Sichuan International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition 2019, which opened on Sept 29 in Guanghan of Southwest China's Sichuan province. [Photos/VCG]









The Sichuan International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition 2019 opened on Sept 29 in Guanghan of Southwest China's Sichuan province. [Photos/VCG]



Visitors walk beside parked aircraft on display during the Sichuan International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition 2019, which opened on Sept 29 in Guanghan of Southwest China's Sichuan province. [Photo/VCG]

During the five-day air show, 120 parked aircraft spanning 60 categories will go on display, and six international aerobatic teams are expected to put on shows.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A view of a new bookstore near the West Lake, one of the country’s top tourist attractions, in Hangzhou City, East China’s Zhejiang Province, Oct. 9, 2019. 







The bookstore features an arch-shaped hall and the use of mirrors to create a strong visual effect, similar to the shining waves of the West Lake. The unconventional design of the bookstore has attracted many readers as well as visitors. (Photos: China News Service/Wang Gang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The illuminated Gubei Water Town, a scenic spot close to the Simatai Great Wall in Miyun District of Beijing City, on the night of Oct. 6, 2019.







The area features narrow canals and stone bridges-replicas of typical scenes usually found in the water towns of the lower reaches of the Yangtze River. (Photos: China News Service/Feng Jun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A bullet train passes Bijie Railway Station during a test run on the Xingwen-Guiyang section of the Chengdu-Guiyang railway in southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 9, 2019. The 632-kilometer Chengdu-Guiyang railway is a key constituent of China's high-speed railway network, linking the capital of Sichuan Province and the capital of Guizhou Province with a design speed of 250 kilometers per hour. Sections of the railway in Sichuan are already in use, while the whole line will be in operation by the end of this year. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)



Staff members board a bullet train for a test run on the Xingwen-Guiyang section of the Chengdu-Guiyang railway from Guiyang North Railway Station in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 9, 2019.(Xinhua/Tao Liang)





Staff members work aboard a bullet train during a test run on the Xingwen-Guiyang section of the Chengdu-Guiyang railway in southwest China, Oct. 9, 2019. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Model Hannah Quinlivan poses for a fashion magazine. [Photo/Official Weibo account of Elephant Kingdom]








​


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever;



Yellow Fever said:


> Chongqing
> 
> 
> Mountainous Terrain City l Chongqing, China by kenneth chin, on Flickr​
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

​
Gold medalist Simone Biles of the United States (C), silver medalist Tang Xijing of China (L) and bronze medalist Angelina Melnikova of Russia pose for photos during the awarding ceremony at the Women's All-Around Final of the 2019 FIG Artistic Gymnastics World Championships in Stuttgart, Germany, Oct. 10, 2019. The Women's qualification of 49th FIG Artistic Gymnastics World Championships began on Oct.4 and end on its Day 7 in Stuttgart, Germany.(Xinhua/Zhang Cheng)



Al Kesen of China celebrates after the group A match between China and Guam at the FIFA World Cup Qatar 2022 and AFC Asian Cup China 2023 Preliminary Joint Qualification Round 2 in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, Oct. 10, 2019. China smashed Guam 7 to nil. (Xinhua/Cao Can)



Chi Zhongguo (L) of China competes during the group A match between China and Guam at the FIFA World Cup Qatar 2022 and AFC Asian Cup China 2023 Preliminary Joint Qualification Round 2 in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, Oct. 10, 2019. (Xinhua/Deng Hua)



Wu Lei (L) of China competes during the group A match between China and Guam at the FIFA World Cup Qatar 2022 and AFC Asian Cup China 2023 Preliminary Joint Qualification Round 2 in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, Oct. 10, 2019. (Xinhua/Deng Hua)



Wu Lei (C) of China celebrates scoring during the group A match between China and Guam at the FIFA World Cup Qatar 2022 and AFC Asian Cup China 2023 Preliminary Joint Qualification Round 2 in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, Oct. 10, 2019. (Xinhua/Deng Hua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Nearly 100 female flight attendants of China Eastern Airlines familiarize themselves with the National Exhibition and Convention Center in Shanghai, where they will work as volunteers during the second China International Import Expo (CIIE), Oct. 30, 2019. 









The expo is scheduled to run from Nov. 5 to 10 and will have an exhibition area of 360,000 square meters. (Photos: China News Service/Yin Liqin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Staff members adjust an LED display board at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai), the venue of the second China International Import Expo (CIIE), in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 30, 2019. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)



Volunteers for the upcoming second China International Import Expo (CIIE) get familiar with the venue at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 30, 2019. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)



Technicians work at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai), the venue of the second China International Import Expo (CIIE), in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 30, 2019. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)







staff members work at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai), the venue of the second China International Import Expo (CIIE), in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 30, 2019. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Raissa learns to weigh traditional Chinese medicine at Henan Provincial People's hospital in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, Oct. 27, 2019. Seventeen-year-old Raissa was born and bred in the Comoros, an island country in the Indian Ocean. (Xinhua/Li Jianan)



Raissa experiences dragon dance at Sias University in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, Oct. 28, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Jianan) 





Raissa (down, L) watches lion dance performance at Sias University in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, Oct. 28, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Jianan) 



Raissa tries the Scrape therapy of traditional Chinese medicine at Henan Provincial People's hospital in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, Oct. 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Jianan) 



Raissa (L) experiences oracle bone script writing at Sias University in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, Oct. 28, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Jianan) 



Raissa (L Front) plays waist drum at Sias University in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, Oct. 28, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Jianan) 

Seventeen-year-old Raissa was born and bred in the Comoros, an island country in the Indian Ocean. In 2016, Raissa's grandmother was cured by doctors of the Chinese medical team in Africa. Raissa then developed a strong emotional connection with China, which prompted her to learn Chinese at the local Confucius Institute with unremitting endeavors. 

On the preliminary contest of the 12th Chinese Bridge proficiency competition for secondary school students in the Comoros this year, Raissa won the championship. 

Thus she got the chance to visit China for the first time as she came to Zhengzhou to attend the second-round competition. Raissa sang the Chinese song "Wish You Safe and Well" on the second-round competition. "It is also my sincere wish for the people of China and the Comoros," said Raissa. Sheerly fascinated by Chinese culture, Raissa has taken part in various activities on traditional Chinese medicine and folk arts during her stay in Zhengzhou. "My dream is to study medicine in China so that I could cure patients like the Chinese doctors who treated my grandmother," said Raissa.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A customer holds a bearded dragon -- a moderately sized lizard native to Australia, at a cafe in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province, Oct 29, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



A customer looks at a bearded dragon -- a moderately sized lizard native to Australia, at a cafe in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province, Oct 29, 2019. [Photo/VCG]

As the pet business carves its way into the nation's economy, the combination of pets and catering has become incredibly popular in many cities throughout China. For curious customers, pet cafes themed with cats and dogs alone can no longer keep up with their tastes.



A tree frog sits on the hand of a staff member in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province, Oct 29, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



A customer takes selfies with alpacas at a cafe in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province, Oct 30, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



A customer feeds two alpacas at a cafe in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province, Oct 30, 2019. [Photo/VCG]

In Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province, exotic species like hedgehogs, lizards or even alpacas have become the trend for some cafes as the latest marketing approach to attract customers.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A woman practices yoga in Zhangguiling village in Yichang city, Central China's Hubei province, on Oct 26, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



A number of traditional hanfu lovers join in the seventh Hanfu Cultural Festival in Xitang in East China's Zhejiang province, on Oct 26, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



Affected by drought, a pond in Hefei, East China’s Anhui province, dried up, Oct 29, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



A wildlife worker prepares to release a little owl, or Athene noctua, during a wildlife protection event in Zhengzhou, Henan province, on Oct 29, 2019. Fifteen species of 58 wild animals were set free, including owls, turtledoves and skylarks. [Photo by Li Sixin/For China Daily]



Giant statues of cats are on display near the gate of divine prowess at Beijing's Palace Museum, with visitors flocking to the site to take pictures with these little stars, Oct 29, 2019. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Creepy Halloween masks are displayed at a Halloween store on the Pottinger Street in Hong Kong, Oct. 30, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Wei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A rainstorm hits Haikou City, South China’s Hainan Province, Oct. 31, 2019, as tropical storm Matmo approaches. The island province has issued a rain warning in response to the tropical storm. (Photos: China News Service/Luo Yunfei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children line up to use a smart examination robot to have physical examination before the class in a kindergarten in Changsha City, central China's Hunan Province, Oct. 31, 2019. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)



A child uses a smart examination robot to have physical examination before the class in a kindergarten in Changsha City, central China's Hunan Province, Oct. 31, 2019. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)



A child stretches hands towards a smart examination robot to have physical examination before the class in a kindergarten in Changsha City, central China's Hunan Province, Oct. 31, 2019. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)





Children open their mouths towards a smart examination robot to have physical examination before the class in a kindergarten in Changsha City, central China's Hunan Province, Oct. 31, 2019.

With the smart examination robot, children's physical condition including temperature, height, weight and wound etc. are examined by making simple gestures like opening mouth and stretching hands. In this way, cross-infection are well avoided among children and children's health are better cared in the kindergarten. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever

San Francisco Chinatown

Chinatown SF - 102619 - 08 - Halloween Neighborhood Festival by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

Chinatown SF - 102619 - 01 by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

Tarta’s Secret by Ti an Luo, on Flickr

2019 Autumn Moon Festival - Chinatown SF - 090719 - 29 by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

2019 Autumn Moon Festival - Chinatown SF - 090719 - 18 by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

2019 Autumn Moon Festival - Chinatown SF - 090719 - 12 by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

2019 Autumn Moon Festival - Chinatown SF - 090719 - 06 by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Traffic police work with rescue workers in an air-to-ground emergency rescue drill in Beijing on Oct 30, 2019. The Beijing Traffic Management Bureau joined with the 999 Emergency Rescue Center, which is affiliated with the Beijing branch of the Red Cross Society of China, to carry out a drill for a "severe traffic accident." [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



The world's largest hotpot comes from Chongqing. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]

The second China International Import Expo is adding a new exhibition category featuring the country's own time-honored brands and intangible cultural heritages.

One of the highlights of the category is the world's largest hotpot with a diameter of 10 meters. Resembling a swimming pool, the giant pot can accommodate 56 diners at a time, each of whom would have an exclusive mini pot in the front for dipping their food.



A glazed statuette will also be seen at the second CIIE. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The villagers of Puma Changthang township draw lots to get their new houses. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

By last week 133 villagers from 29 households in Tibet's Puma Changthang township had all finished moving into their new houses, meaning all the township's residents were living in free houses provided by the government.

Sharing a 25-km border with Bhutan where the average altitude tops 5,300 meters above sea level, the Puma Changthang township is in Nakarze county of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, and it is renowned as the "world's highest township".

Resettlement in new housing provided by the government is part of the government's efforts to ensure its entire population lives comfortably in border areas.





A local art troupe performs at the celebration of the resettlement. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Holding a symbolic key, a man broadly smiles after receiving the key to his new house. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

White whales from Russia receive training at an aquarium in Guangzhou City, South China’s Guangdong Province. There are four white whales from Russia at the aquarium for three years. (Photos: China News Service/Ji Dong)



Divers perform with two white whales at an aquarium in Guangzhou City, South China’s Guangdong Province. There are four white whales from Russia at the aquarium for three years. (Photo: China News Service/Ji Dong)



Trainers pose for a photo at an aquarium in Guangzhou City, South China’s Guangdong Province. There are four white whales from Russia at the aquarium for three years. (Photo: China News Service/Ji Dong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An aerial photo shows the launching ceremony for the newly formed motorbike police unit of the Huangpu Station of the Shanghai Municipal Public Security Bureau on Oct. 28, 2019. The unit has more than 100 new police motorbikes. (Photo: China News Service/Yin Liqin)







The launching ceremony for the newly formed motorbike police unit of the Huangpu Station of the Shanghai Municipal Public Security Bureau on Oct. 28, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Yin Liqin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Volunteers for the second China International Import Expo (CIIE) from Yunnan Minzu University pose for photos in front of a countdown billboard in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 1, 2019. Five students majoring in Southeast Asian languages at Yunnan Minzu University will serve at the second CIIE. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)







Volunteers for the second China International Import Expo (CIIE) from Yunnan Minzu University attend a training in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 1, 2019.(Xinhua/Liu Ying)


----------



## sunwear146 (May 16, 2016)

Chinese food is one of my favorite.
Chinese girls are beautiful.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

As posted by Yellow Fever!



Yellow Fever said:


> Beijing
> 
> Giant lantern at Qianmen main street by John Wong, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

2019 Autumn Moon Festival - Chinatown SF - 090719 - 10 by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

2019 Chinatown Music Festival - Portsmouth Square - 081019 - 82 - Jest Jammin' by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

2019 Autumn Moon Festival - Chinatown SF - 090719 - 14 by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

2019 Autumn Moon Festival - Chinatown SF - 090719 - 11 by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

2019 Autumn Moon Festival - Chinatown SF - 090719 - 25 by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Performers attend a memorial ceremony for Mazu, Chinese sea goddess, during the 21st Meizhou Mazu Cultural Tourism Festival in Meizhou Island of Putian City, southeast China's Fujian Province, Nov. 1, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Greek Prime Minister Kyriakos Mitsotakis arrives in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 2, 2019, to attend the upcoming second China International Import Expo (CIIE). (Xinhua/Gao Feng)



Guo Weimin (3rd R), deputy head of China's State Council Information Office, Chinese Ambassador to Greece Zhang Qiyue (4th R) and former Greek Prime Minister George Papandreou (2nd L) attend the presentation of a documentary on China's governance, entitled "China: Time of Xi," in Athens, Greece, Nov. 1, 2019. The three-episode documentary, jointly presented by China Intercontinental Communication Center (CICC) and the Discovery Channel from the United States, expounds through vivid stories the practices and achievements in the governance of China under Chinese President Xi Jinping's leadership. (Xinhua/Marios Lolos)





Citizens hold banners in support of police officers outside Hong Kong Police Headquarters in south China's Hong Kong, Nov. 1, 2019. (Xinhua)



A woman holds a banner in support of police officers outside Hong Kong Police Headquarters in south China's Hong Kong, Nov. 1, 2019. (Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Farmers display oysters during an oyster gourmet festival held in Qinzhou City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Nov. 2, 2019. An oyster gourmet festival was held in Qinzhou on Saturday. Qinzhou has developed an oyster industry which has a cultivation field of 150,000 mu (10,000 hectares) and an annual output of 265,000 tons. (Xinhua/Zhang Guojun)





Chefs cook oysters during an oyster gourmet festival held in Qinzhou City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Nov. 2, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Guojun)



Tourists taste dishes made with oysters at an oyster gourmet festival held in Qinzhou City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Nov. 2, 2019. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

More as posted by Yellow fever!

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Last batch today as posted by Yellow Fever!

Shanghai

Shanghai Bund October 2019 by Yee Kim, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund October 2019 by Yee Kim, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund October 2019 by Yee Kim, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund October 2019 by Yee Kim, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund October 2019 by Yee Kim, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund October 2019 by Yee Kim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An exhibitor presents a robot on display for the second China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 3, 2019. The layout of venues in the CIIE is basically ready, with some exhibitors making final adjustments to the exhibits. The second edition of CIIE will run from Nov. 5 to 10 in Shanghai. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)





Photos taken on Nov. 3, 2019 shows flower decorations outside the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) where the second China International Import Expo (CIIE) is going to be held, in Shanghai, east China. The second CIIE will be held from Nov. 5 to 10 in Shanghai. (Photo by Wang Xiang/Xinhua)



Exhibitors check the exhibits for the second China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 3, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)



Volunteers of the second China International Import Expo (CIIE) pass a poster at the National Exhibition and Convention Center in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 3, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A staff member shows embroidery artwork at the exhibition hall for intangible cultural heritage at the 2nd China International Import Expo in Shanghai on Nov 4, 2019. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



Volunteers experience shadow puppetry at the exhibition hall for intangible cultural heritage at the 2nd China International Import Expo in Shanghai on Nov 4, 2019. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



An inheritor of intangible cultural heritage of Shanghai demonstrates her farmer-themed painting on a smartphone cover. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



Paper-cut works and kites from East China's Shandong province are seen on a stand at the exhibition hall for intangible cultural heritage. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



Staff workers make Zhoucun sesame seed cake, a traditional delicacy from Shandong, at the exhibition hall for intangible cultural heritage at the 2nd China International Import Expo. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Fishermen Zhang Kaidi (R) and Li Peiguang catch shrimp on Dianchi Lake in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Oct. 22, 2019. (Xinhua/Jiang Wenyao)



Fisherman Li Peiguang cast his fishing net Dianchi Lake in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Oct. 22, 2019. (Xinhua/Hu Chao)



Fisherman Zhang Kaidi pours shrimp he caught into fishing boat on Dianchi Lake in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Oct. 23, 2019. (Xinhua/Jiang Wenyao)



Fishermen Zhang Kaidi (R) and Li Peiguang handle fishes and shrimps they caught on Dianchi Lake in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Oct. 22, 2019. (Xinhua/Jiang Wenyao)



Fisherman Li Peiguang guides a fishing boat on Dianchi Lake in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Oct. 23, 2019. (Xinhua/Hu Chao)

Located in southwest China's Yunnan Province, Dianchi Lake officially opened for fishing on Oct. 16.

To protect the ecological environment of the lake, only whitebait and small shrimp are allowed to be fished during the 30-day fishing season this year, any other aquatic products harvest are prohibited.

In the late 1980s, Dianchi Lake became murky because of the industrial and domestic waste discharged into it. The central government and Yunnan provincial authorities then implemented a series of measures to restore its lost splendor after decades of severe pollution.

After over 30 years of endeavors, water quality of Dianchi Lake has been improved, which remained to grade IV in the first half of 2019.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Oct. 26, 2019 shows the night scenery of a bustling pedestrian street in Shanghai, east China. In recent years, Shanghai has taken many measures to boost its nighttime economy, including opening night cultural clubs, updating landscape lighting, prolonging operation time of subways, and offering night tour in museums. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)



People have dinner at a restaurant in the evening in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 18, 2019. (Photo by Wang Xiang/Xinhua)





People select goods at a market in the evening in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 18, 2019. (Photo by Wang Xiang/Xinhua)



Photo taken on Oct. 26, 2019 shows the night scenery of a bustling pedestrian street in Shanghai, east China. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese President Xi Jinping, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, communicates with citizens as he visits a section of the Yangshupu Waterworks located at Binjiang public space in Yangpu District, Shanghai, east China, Nov. 2, 2019. Xi made an inspection tour in China's economic hub Shanghai from Saturday to Sunday. (Xinhua/Xie Huanchi)





A new Earth observation satellite, Gaofen-7, is launched on a Long March-4B rocket from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province, Nov. 3, 2019. The Gaofen-7, China's first civil-use optical transmission three-dimensional surveying and mapping satellite that reaches the sub-meter level, will play an important role in land surveying and mapping, urban and rural construction and statistical investigation, according to the China National Space Administration (CNSA). (Photos by Sun Gongming/Xinhua)]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Champion Rosiya​






Sina Entertainment News On November 2nd, 2019 Miss Asia Hong Kong finals were held at the ATV Tai Po Main Station. The champion was won by Rosiya. The runner-up Zhang Wen and Fan Sasha became the second runner-up and won the most beautiful lady. (Oriental IC / map)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese President Xi Jinping meets with Chief Executive of Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) Carrie Lam, who is here for the second China International Import Expo (CIIE), in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 4, 2019. (Xinhua/Ju Peng)

Ending violence and chaos and restoring order remain the most important task for Hong Kong at present, Xi noted.

He demanded unswerving efforts to stop and punish violent activities in accordance with the law to safeguard the well-being of the general public in Hong Kong.

After hearing Lam's report on the recent situation in Hong Kong, Xi said the disturbances in Hong Kong have lasted five months. Lam has led the SAR government to fully discharge its duties, strive to stabilize the situation and improve the social atmosphere, and has done a lot of hard work, he said.

Xi voiced the central government's high degree of trust in Lam and full acknowledgement of the work of her and her governance team.

Ending violence and chaos and restoring order remain the most important task for Hong Kong at present, he noted.



Chinese President Xi Jinping and his wife Peng Liyuan pose for photos with foreign leaders and their spouses, including French President Emmanuel Macron, Jamaican Prime Minister Andrew Holness, Greek Prime Minister Kyriakos Mitsotakis and Serbian Prime Minister Ana Brnabic, before a banquet in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 4, 2019. Chinese President Xi Jinping and his wife Peng Liyuan hosted a banquet Monday evening in Shanghai to welcome distinguished guests from around the world, who are here to attend the second China International Import Expo (CIIE). (Xinhua/Ju Peng)



Chinese President Xi Jinping addresses a banquet to welcome distinguished guests in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 4, 2019. Chinese President Xi Jinping and his wife Peng Liyuan hosted a banquet Monday evening in Shanghai to welcome distinguished guests from around the world, who are here to attend the second China International Import Expo (CIIE). (Xinhua/Wang Ye)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Niu Yalan makes her routine check before departure. [Photo/VCG]

When you are taking a subway train, do you know what the driving cab looks like and how many drivers there are?



Niu Yalan drives a metro train. [Photo/VCG]

Niu Yalan is a post-90s driver along subway Line One in Lanzhou, capital of Gansu province. After seven years' of learning and training, Niu became one of the six qualified female subway train drivers working on Line One.





Niu Yalan takes an alcohol test before work & tidies her hair.[Photos/VCG]

Talking about gender difference, Niu said that female drivers are more careful, and their physical and mental ability means they can handle more pressure, the testing nature of shift work and the technical specifics of the post.



Niu Yalan and her colleague take a selfie. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The second China International Import Expo (CIIE) is scheduled to open in Shanghai, from Nov 5 to 10. Launched in 2018, the CIIE is the world's first import-themed national-level exhibition.



A robot is prepared for exhibition at the second China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, Nov. 4, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Tang Yanjun)



A robot is prepared for exhibition at the second China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, Nov. 4, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Tang Yanjun)



A visitor interacts with a robot on display at the second China International Import Expo in Shanghai, Nov. 4, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Han Haidan)



A golden toilet is on display at the second China International Import Expo in Shanghai, Nov. 4, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Han Haidan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Aerial photo taken on Sept. 18, 2019 shows the night view of the Huangpu River in Shanghai, east China. (Xinhua/Ren Long)





A light show is seen along the Huangpu River in Shanghai, east China, Sept. 18, 2019. (Xinhua/Ren Long)



Aerial photo taken on Sept. 23, 2019 shows the Yangpu Bridge in Shanghai, east China. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)



Visitors tour along the Bund in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 2, 2019. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

11.04.2019...China successfully launched another navigation satellite on Tuesday via the Long March-3B launch vehicle with the flight of Beidou-3I3 (IGSO-3) from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province. A part of the inclined geosynchronous orbits (IGSO), a component of the 3rd phase of China's BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS), the satellite is also known as BeiDou-49. It could act as both geostationary satellite and satellite in intermediate orbits. A total of three BDS-3 satellites have been sent into the IGSO Earth orbit. (Photos: China News Service/ Liu Xu)



Aerial photo taken on Nov. 4, 2019 shows China's polar icebreaker Xuelong 2, or Snow Dragon 2, preparing to dock in the port of Hobart, Australia. After a 20-day voyage, the Chinese icebreaker on China's 36th Antarctic research expedition docked in Australia's port of Hobart on Monday. This is the first time that it has berthed in a foreign port since its maiden voyage started. (Xinhua/Liu Shiping)





China's polar icebreaker Xuelong 2, or Snow Dragon 2, berths in the port of Hobart, Australia, Nov. 4, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Shiping)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The golden autumn landscape of Yuanmingyuan Ruins Park, or the Old Summer Palace, in Beijing is drawing visitors to enjoy the brilliant yellow ginkgo leaves, on Oct 24, 2019. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



A large number of visitors are flocking to Yuanmingyuan Ruins Park, or the Old Summer Palace, in Beijing to enjoy the brilliant yellow ginkgo leaves, on Oct 24, 2019. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



Visitors stroll under a canopy of golden leaves in Yuanmingyuan Ruins Park, or the Old Summer Palace, in Beijing. A large number of visitors are flocking to the landmark to enjoy the brilliant yellow ginkgo leaves, on Oct 24, 2019. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]





Pandas play with pumpkins at the Chengdu Research Base of Giant Panda Breeding and Research in Chengdu, Sichuan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Technicians work to maintain trains on Beijing Metro Line 4 at a workshop in Beijing, Nov. 5, 2019. 







The workshop is able to handle the maintenance of 86 trains for Line 4 and the rapid transit line that connects the city’s southern Daxing District. (Photos: China News Service/Hou Yu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In Moxiang Village of Ziyun County in Southwest China’s Guizhou Province, Tang Guangrong, 79, his son Tang Qifu, and his grandson Tang Zhizhong are all engaged in the traditional art of bird-cage making. The eldest Tang began learning the craft at 17 and is known for his skill at weaving with thin bamboo strips. (Photo: China News Service/He Junyi)



Tang Qifu learned the craft from his father at 17, making new creations after inheriting traditional techniques. By selling bird cages, he was able to fund the education of his two sons in addition to building two new houses. (Photo: China News Service/He Junyi)



Tang Zhizhong shows his bird-cage creation, decorated with intricate carvings, in Moxiang Village of Ziyun County in Southwest China’s Guizhou Province. (Photo: China News Service/He Junyi)



The tools used by Tang Qifu and his son in making bird cages in Moxiang Village of Ziyun County in Southwest China’s Guizhou Province. (Photo: China News Service/He Junyi)



Tang Guangrong and grandson Tang Zhizhong working in front of their house in Moxiang Village of Ziyun County in Southwest China’s Guizhou Province. (Photo: China News Service/He Junyi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors have a turn on flight simulators at a Boeing booth at the second China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2019. The total exhibition area rose to 360,000 square meters from 300,000 square meters last year, attracting 3,893 enterprises, while 64 countries will host country exhibitions, including 24 countries doing it for the first time. (Photos: China News Service/Yin Liqin)



An Aurus Senat limousine is on display at the second China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Yin Liqin)





Visitors look at exhibits from Russia at the second China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2019. (Photos: China News Service/Yin Liqin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children gain knowledge of rice from their teacher in a rice field in Lijiaxiang Township of Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 6, 2019. Utilizing local farmland resources, a kindergarten in Lijiaxiang Township of Changxing County held a special class in the rice fields Wednesday to help children learn knowledge of rice and experience the joy of harvest through a series of outdoor activities. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)



Children enjoy harvest at a threshing ground in Lijiaxiang Township of Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 6, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)







Children cut papers into the shape of rice ears under the guidance of their teacher in a rice field in Lijiaxiang Township of Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 6, 2019.(Xinhua/Xu Yu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A view of a room at the Atlantis hotel in Sanya, South China's Hainan province. The per night rate of this room is over 40,000 yuan ($5,719). [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Bringing the ancient legend of Atlantis to life, the Atlantis hotel in Sanya is located on the picturesque Hainan Island, on the shores of the South China Sea. It started operation in April 2018.







Tourists visit the aquarium at the Atlantis hotel in Sanya, South China's Hainan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Marine culture is a key feature of the hotel, a seven-star property. The aquarium, which is filled with 13,500 tons of natural seawater, is home to more than 280 species of marine life.



A view of the swimming pool area at the Atlantis hotel in Sanya, South China's Hainan province. [Photo by Cao Zinan/chinadaily.com.cn]

At present, there are only three Atlantis hotels worldwide, in Dubai, the Bahamas and the latest in Sanya.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Wang Xingfu, a sanitation worker, spends his spare time drawing, often with paper and pencils collected from waste discarded by others, on a street in Changchun City, Northeast China’s Jilin Province, Nov. 6, 2019.(Photos: China News Service/Zhang Yao)







The 59 year old said he hopes to create drawings for his colleagues, giving more people a glimpse of their life and work. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Yao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Nov. 5, 2019 shows a family shrine of the Zou clan, built in the 17th century, in the historical Xiamei Village in Wuyishan, southeast China's Fujian Province. Xiamei Village in southeast China preserves some 70 classical residences which date back to the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644). Besides the old residences, the village's canal, pavilions and streets all add to the aesthetics of a Chinese waterfront community. (Xinhua/Li Peng)



Photo taken on Nov. 5, 2019 shows the historical Xiamei Village at sunset in Wuyishan, southeast China's Fujian Province. Xiamei Village in southeast China preserves some 70 classical residences which date back to the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644).(Xinhua/Zhang Guojun)





Photos taken on Nov. 5, 2019 shows the historical Xiamei Village at sunset in Wuyishan, southeast China's Fujian Province. Xiamei Village in southeast China preserves some 70 classical residences which date back to the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644). (Xinhua/Li Peng)



Tourists visit the historical Xiamei Village in Wuyishan, southeast China's Fujian Province, Nov. 5, 2019. Xiamei Village in southeast China preserves some 70 classical residences which date back to the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644). (Xinhua/Zhang Guojun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The Impossible Burger, by a U.S maker of plant-based meat, makes its debut at the second China International Import Expo in Shanghai, Nov. 6, 2019. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Hengwei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Miao girls propose a toast to an elderly man by connecting their wine pots during celebrations marking Miao Year, in Leishan county, Southwest China's Guizhou province, on Nov 1, 2019. [Photo by Chen Peiliang/For China Daily]



A group of competitors holding their kites take part in the seventh Wuzhou Kite Invitational Competition, in Wuzhou, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Nov 3, 2019. [Photo/Sipa]



Students from the School of Horticulture and Landscape Engineering, Nantong Vocational College experience the fun of flower arrangement in Nantong, East China's Jiangsu province, on Nov 6, 2019. [Photo/Sipa]



A shopper selects products shown at the second China International Import Expo in a supermarket in Shanghai, on Nov 5, 2019. [Photo/Sipa]



Children play with Bing Dwen Dwen, the giant panda mascot for the Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics, and Shuey Rhon Rhon, the lantern-shaped mascot for Winter Paralympic Games, at Beijing Zoo, on Nov 2, 2019. [Photo by Wang Jing/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Citizens participate in a garbage-sorting game in Rugao, East China's Jiangsu province, on Nov 4, 2019. [Photo/Sipa]



Competitors try to out-row each other during a race in Kunming, Southwest China's Yunnan province, on Nov 3, 2019. [Photo by Zhou Can/For China Daily]



A nurse gently holds one of a pair of premature twins at Bayi Children's Hospital in Beijing, on Nov 4, 2019. [Photo by Fu Ding/For China Daily]



People walk among falling snowflakes in front of Saint Sophia Cathedral in Harbin, Heilongjiang province, on Nov 6, 2019. [Photo by Zhang Shu/For China Daily]



Bursts of late autumn color are seen by Qishu Lake, East China's Anhui province, on November 6, 2019. [Photo/Sipa]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Jiang Wuyuan tutors students at Changtian primary school in Bijie, Southwest China's Guizhou province, on Sept 3, 2019. [Photo by Luo Dafu/chinadaily.com.cn]



Jiang Wuyuan gives a lesson to students at Changtian primary school in Bijie, Southwest China's Guizhou province. [Photo by Luo Dafu/chinadaily.com.cn]

Jiang Wuyuan, 76, has devoted himself to education for 58 years in the most remote areas of Southwest China's Guizhou province. He is so dedicated he has said he would continue teaching as long as he possibly could.

Jiang, a native of Changfeng village in Dingxin township, Guizhou's Bijie city, started teaching students at Changtian primary school when he was 18 years old. The school covers children from 10 nearby villages.



An aerial photo shows Changtian primary school. [Photo by Luo Dafu/chinadaily.com.cn]



Jiang Wuyuan gives a math lesson to students at Changtian primary school in Bijie, Southwest China's Guizhou province. [Photo by Luo Dafu/chinadaily.com.cn]



Jiang Wuyuan joins students at a physical education lesson at Changtian primary school. [Photo by Luo Dafu/chinadaily.com.cn]
Among his students, more than 100 went to college and 3 received a postgraduate education.

Jiang Wuyuan retired from his post as Changtian primary school principal in 2003, but continued his teaching work up to now.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A craftswoman arranges handicrafts at the 2019 Tourism Commodity Contest in Hohhot, capital of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Nov. 7, 2019. The 2019 Tourism Commodity Contest kicked off at Inner Mongolia Exhibition Center on Thursday. (Xinhua/Liu Lei)



A visitor views handicrafts at the 2019 Tourism Commodity Contest in Hohhot, capital of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Nov. 7, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Lei)



A visitor tries a snuff bottle at the 2019 Tourism Commodity Contest in Hohhot, capital of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Nov. 7, 2019. The 2019 Tourism Commodity Contest kicked off at Inner Mongolia Exhibition Center on Thursday. (Xinhua/Liu Lei)



A craftswoman displays the headwear of the ethnic Mongolian women at the 2019 Tourism Commodity Contest in Hohhot, capital of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Nov. 7, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Lei)



A craftswoman makes traditional ethnic Mongolian embroidery at the 2019 Tourism Commodity Contest in Hohhot, capital of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Nov. 7, 2019.(Xinhua/Liu Lei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever

HK

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A new generation smart Type-B train passes a self-driving test at the CRRC Tangshan, a manufacturer of rolling stock located in Tangshan, Hebei province, Nov. 7, 2019. 





The train, which stopped on a designated platform precisely within 2 cm, is known for the use of smart technologies and is more environmentally friendly. (Photos: China News Service/Bai Yunshui)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The Zengpiyan Cave in Guilin City, South China’s Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Nov. 7, 2019. 







Excavations at the site have discovered a trove of relics including stone and bone ware and pottery. A national park has been built at the site. (Photos: China News Service/Sun Zifa)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Glittering cultural relics, palace jade and enamel lacquer wares of the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911) are being showcased to the public at the Shenyang Palace Museum in northeast China's Liaoning Province.





The exhibition, which opened Wednesday and will last until March 31, 2020, has more than 100 pieces of exquisite articles on display, showing visitors the etiquette system, palace furnishings, as well as religious and dress cultures during that time. The exhibits include an imperial eight-diagrams-shaped solid gold thurible, white jade wall-hangings and fine silk tapestries. (Photo/IC)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Players of China celebrate after the women's final match between China and Japan at the Pacific-Asia Curling Championships in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov.9, 2019. (Xinhua/Liang Xu)



Seina Nakajima (R) of Japan competes during the women's final match between China and Japan at the Pacific-Asia Curling Championships in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov.9, 2019. (Xinhua/Liang Xu)



(Front L to R) Jiang Xindi, Zhang Lijun and Zhao Ruiyi of China compete during the women's final match between China and Japan at the Pacific-Asia Curling Championships in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov.9, 2019. (Xinhua/Liang Xu)



Players of China pose with the trophy after winning the women's final match between China and Japan at the Pacific-Asia Curling Championships in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov.9, 2019. (Xinhua/Liang Xu)



Zhao Ruiyi (front) and Zhang Lijun of China compete during the women's final match between China and Japan at the Pacific-Asia Curling Championships in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov.9, 2019. (Xinhua/Liang Xu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Journalists pose for photos during the second China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China, on Nov. 8, 2019, the China's Journalists' Day. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)





Journalists work at the media center of the second China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China, on Nov. 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)



Staff members prepare a cake to celebrate China's Journalists' Day during the second China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China, on Nov. 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)



Journalists work at the Automobile exhibition area during the second China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China, on Nov. 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A king crab from Russia sells for 1,201 yuan ($172) at an auction during the second China International Import Expo in Shanghai on Thursday. [FENG YONGBIN / CHINA DAILY]



Consumers buy vegetables at a supermarket in Handan, Hebei province. [Photo by Hao Qunying/For China Daily]



Chinese electric vehicle startup Nio Inc exhibits its first concept model, Nio eve, at the 2019 Haikou International New Energy Vehicle Show. [Photo by Zhang Dandan/China Daily]



A staff member presents the Opte Al skincare product at the second China International Import Expo in Shanghai, on Nov 7, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Visitors gather at the booth of iTutorGroup during the 2019 World Artificial Intelligence Conference in Shanghai. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A display at the China Pavilion in the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai), a main venue for the second CIIE, on Nov 5. [Photo/Xinhua]



A staff member adjusts an aircraft virtual integration platform at the China Pavilion in the National Exhibition and Convention Center at the second CIIE, on Nov 5. [Photo/Xinhua]



Visitors watch an aircraft virtual integration platform at the China Pavilion in the National Exhibition and Convention Center at the second CIIE, on Nov 5. [Photo/VCG]



Train models are displayed at the China Pavilion in the National Exhibition and Convention Center at the second CIIE, on Nov 5. [Photo/VCG]



Staff members stand oversee the train models at the China Pavilion in the National Exhibition and Convention Center at the second CIIE, on Nov 2. [Photo/Xinhua]

The second China International Import Expo (CIIE) opened on Nov 5 in Shanghai, and will run through to Nov 10. The CIIE is the world's first import-themed national-level exhibition. The Country Exhibition covers an area of around 30,000 square meters in this year's CIIE. 64 countries from five continents, the World Trade Organization, the United Nations Industrial Development Organization and the International Trade Center will be visiting the Country Exhibition.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An exhibitor takes photos of a model of deep-sea manned submersible Shenhai Yongshi (deep-sea warrior) at the China Pavilion at the CIIE in Shanghai on Nov 5, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Visitors at a chamber in a model of deep-sea manned submersible Shenhai Yongshi (deep-sea warrior) at the China Pavilion at the CIIE in Shanghai on Nov 5, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



Visitors at a chamber in a model of deep-sea manned submersible Shenhai Yongshi (deep-sea warrior) at the China Pavilion at the CIIE in Shanghai on Nov 5, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Visitors take photos of a surgery robot at the China Pavilion as part of the country's exhibition at the CIIE in Shanghai on Nov 6, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



A model of FAST, a radio telescope, at the China Pavilion as part of the country's exhibitions at the CIIE in Shanghai on Nov 1, 2019. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Volunteers pose for a group photo at the media center of the second China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 4, 2019. Over 6,300 volunteers are serving in various capacities at the second China International Import Expo (CIIE), 20% of whom also served at the first CIIE last year. (Xinhua/Zhang Xiaoyu)





Volunteers work at the National Exhibition and Convention Center in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 9, 2019. (Xinhua/Fan Peishen)





Volunteers guide visitors at the National Exhibition and Convention Center in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 9, 2019. Over 6,300 volunteers are serving in various capacities at the second China International Import Expo (CIIE), 20% of whom also served at the first CIIE last year. (Xinhua/Fan Peishen)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Participants start at the Tiananmen Square during 2019 Beijing Marathon in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 3, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Competitors and guests pose for a group photo after a baking competition at the Asia-Pacific region of the Louis Lesaffre Cup during the second China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 10, 2019. Team China was selected to take part in the global final of the Louis Lesaffre Cup baking competition. (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)





Baking artwork s seen in a baking competition at the Asia-Pacific region of the Louis Lesaffre Cup during the second China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 9, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)





Competitors take part in a baking competition at the Asia-Pacific region of the Louis Lesaffre Cup during the second China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 9, 2019. Team China was selected to take part in the global final of the Louis Lesaffre Cup baking competition. (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A visitor (C) experiences Honda Walking Assist device at the Automobile exhibition area during the second China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 10, 2019. The second CIIE was held from Nov. 5 to Nov. 10 at the National Exhibition and Convention Center in Shanghai. (Xinhua/Wang Peng)



Visitors try skin care products from Japan at the Lifestyles exhibition area during the second China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 6, 2019.(Xinhua/Liu Ying)



Visitors look at a concept car at Aisin's booth at the Automobile exhibition area during the second China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 10, 2019. (Xinhua/Fan Peishen)



An employee shows an American ginseng and a bottle of ginseng wine at the Sci-tech Life exhibition area during the second China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 10, 2019.(Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)



A visitor experiences a phototherapy device at the Medical Equipment and Healthcare Products exhibition area during the second China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Cai Yang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

After the first snow in the early winter, the frozen rime on trees turned Jianbian Farm in Northeast China's Heilongjiang province into a dreamy landscape. [Photos by Wei Zhiguo/for chinadaily.com.cn]





After the first snow in the early winter, people at the Jianbian Farma State-owned farm in Heihe city, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, got the chance to enjoy the marvelous natural scenery made by frozen rime.[Photos by Wei Zhiguo/for chinadaily.com.cn]



The frost on the trees turned the area into a dreamy landscape. [Photo by Wei Zhiguo/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ma Sichun recent photo shoot..







​


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Several workers hang in the air to clean the outside windows of a skyscraper in Beijing on Nov 9, 2019. The workers are part of a 'spiderman' group cleaning the outer walls of skyscrapers while hanging by a single rope. They have to work outdoors for hours despite the hot or cold weather. [Photo/VCG]



A view of Jiangkou village, Xiannvhu district, Xinyu city, Jiangxi province, is seen in the glow of the sunset on Nov 11, 2019. [Photo/Chinanews.com]



Students perform at the opening ceremony of the Ethnic Games in Shizhu county, Southwest China's Chongqing, on Nov 11, 2019. The Ethnic Games mainly feature traditional sports of ethnic groups in the county including individual and group events like tug of war. [Photo/China News Service]



People walk in the snow in front of Saint Sophia Cathedral in Harbin, Heilongjiang province, on Nov 12, 2019. [Photo by Zhang Shu/For China Daily]



A fireman is performing obstacle training with a rescue dog in Baotou, North China's Inner Mongolia autonomous region, on Nov 12, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Dongfeng's HS7 on display at the Wuhan Motor Show 2019 in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on Nov 14. [Photo/VCG]

Wuhan Motor Show 2019 kicked off at the Wuhan International Expo Center on Nov 12, and will be open through Nov 17 according to the show's website.



New energy models from SAIC Volkswagen on display at the Wuhan Motor Show 2019. [Photo/VCG]



A Honda Acura on display at the Wuhan Motor Show 2019. [Photo/VCG]



A Cadillac CT5 on display at the Wuhan Motor Show 2019. [Photo/VCG]

Passenger cars, commercial vehicles, auto components and after-sales products will be on display in the Wuhan-based auto show, aiming to promote the development of automotive industry, provide opportunity for trade and extend market for exhibitors.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A joint search and rescue exercise is staged along the Yangtze River in Fuling district, Chongqing municipality, Nov 15, 2019. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]







A joint search and rescue exercise was staged along the Yangtze River on Friday morning in Fuling district, Chongqing municipality, with advanced rescue equipment deployed for the first time.[Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Organized by the Ministry of Transport and the Chongqing municipal government, the exercise involved over 30 departments including armed police, public security and medical services.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The police escort suspects in a telecom fraud get off a plane at an airport in Shijiazhuang City, North China’s Hebei Province, Nov. 14, 2019. 







A total of 208 telecom fraudsters have been brought back from the Philippines to Hebei, the largest such case in the province. The suspects are said to be behind more than 1,000 fraud cases across China involving over 100 million yuan ($14 million), according to police. (all Photos: China News Service/Zhai Yujia)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Nov. 14, 2019 shows the exhibits at the 2019 China International Jewelry Fair in Beijing, China. Exhibitors from over 20 countries and regions attended the fair, which had nearly 2,000 booths in an area of 50,000 square meters. 







The exhibits included decorative items, such as brooches, rings, necklaces, earrings, and bracelets. (Photos: China News Service/Zhao Juan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Siberian tigers run in snow at the Siberian Tiger Park in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, November 13, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Lv Pin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children and their parents do warm-up exercises before a parent-child mini marathon held by a kindergarten in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Nov. 16, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhou Hua)









Children and their parents run together during a 4km parent-child mini marathon held by a kindergarten in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Nov. 16, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhou Hua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese singer Tan Jing performs during a concert at the Sydney Opera House on Nov 11. [Photo provided to China Daily]





To present traditional Chinese music to a wider audience, Tan Jing invited erhu player Chen Jun and Tibetan folk singer Silang Kampot to perform in her concert. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Chinese singer Tan Jing, known for her performance at the Opening Ceremony of the 2008 Beijing Olympics, held a concert at the Sydney Opera House on Nov 11. With a full-house of over 2,000 audience, she performed her songs, including Over the Hill and Remote Romance. She also covered pop singer-songwriter Li Jian's hit, Lake Baikal and Jiu'er, a song written and first performed by singer-songwriter Han Hong.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Passengers are to board the high-speed train D8804 from Urumqi to Hami at Urumqi Railway Station in Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Nov. 16, 2019. Saturday marks the fifth year of the operations of the first high-speed rail link in Xinjiang that has carried 30.75 million passengers. At present, the trains make 43 round trips per day in Xinjiang section of Lanxin high-speed railway. [Photo/Xinhua]



The high-speed train D8803 from Hami to Urumqi arrives at Turpan North Railway Station in Turpan, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Nov. 16, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



A Train attendant checks tickets for passengers on high-speed train D8804 from Urumqi to Hami in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Nov. 16, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Train attendants and passengers celebrate the fifth anniversary of the operation of the Xinjiang section of the Lanxin high-speed railway on the train D8804 from Urumqi to Hami in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Nov. 16, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Train attendants serve cakes to passengers to celebrate the fifth anniversary of the operation of the Xinjiang section of the Lanxin high-speed railway on the train D8804 from Urumqi to Hami in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Nov. 16, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Performers take selfies at Wuzhen Theatre Festival in Wuzhen, East China's Zhejiang province. [Photo provided to China Daily]



The annual Wuzhen Theatre Festival recently turned the 1,300-year-old water town Wuzhen in East China's Zhejiang province into a grand stage for performance and self-expression. [Photo provided to China Daily]



Themed "Emerge", this year's festival will run from Oct 25 to Nov 3. [Photo provided to China Daily]



The annual Wuzhen Theatre Festival recently turned the 1,300-year-old water town Wuzhen in East China's Zhejiang province into a grand stage for performance and self-expression. [Photo provided to China Daily]



Organizers announce the start of this year's Wuzhen Theatre Festival at the opening ceremony. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Aside from hosting plays from China and abroad, competitions and panel discussions will take place in Wuzhen's various theater venues as the festival's recurrent Outdoor Carnival takes theater arts to the streets.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

11.09.2019...Consumers buy vegetables at a supermarket in Handan, Hebei province. [Photo by Hao Qunying / For China Daily]



11.17.2019...An employee connects electrical cables atop a 30-meter-high, 110 kV power transmission tower in the Tibet autonomous region. [Photo by Song Weixing/For China Daily]



11.15.2019...Visitors interact with a robot during an AI expo in Nanjing, Jiangsu province. [Photo by Cui Xiao/For China Daily]



An online store's customer service staff answer questions at an office in Wuhan, Hubei province, on Nov 10, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



Workers are busy at assembly lines in a delivery firm, Suzhou, Jiangsu province, on Nov 11, 2019. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Two global multimedia satellites, KL-a-A and KL-a-B, are launched by a Kuaizhou-1A (KZ-1A) carrier rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Jiuquan, northwest China's Gansu Province, Nov. 17, 2019. (Photo/Ma Chongpeng)







Photo taken on Nov 17, 2019 shows the scenery of Shicheng village in Wuyuan county, East China's Jiangxi province. (Photo: China News Serivce/Shui Congze)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A pet show is held at a park in New Taipei City, Taiwan island, Nov. 17, 2019. The event is to encourage public awareness of protecting and adopting pets. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yuan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The new cruise home port at Nansha Port in Guangzhou, Guangdong Province, is put into use on Nov. 17, 2019, a step forward to implement the blueprint of the Greater Bay Area. Nansha Port, capable of holding a 225,000-ton ship and a 100,000-ton ship simultaneity, is the largest comprehensive port in China. (Photo/VCG)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A museum dedicated to the Sui ethnic group in Sandu Sui Autonomous County, Guizhou Province, Nov. 16, 2019.







The museum’s collections introduce the culture, history and social customs of the Sui people. (Photo: China News Service/Qu Honglun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Staff members prepares rice noodles for visitors at a rice noodle expo held in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Nov. 16, 2019.



A child tastes rice noodles at a rice noodle expo held in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Nov. 16, 2019. 





Visitors taste eat & enjoy noodles at a rice noodle expo held in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Nov. 16, 2019. 

The 2019 World Rice Noodle Expo kicked off Saturday at Nanning International Convention and Exhibition Center. Deemed as a major trade fair of the China-ASEAN Expo, the three-day event covers an exhibition area of 10,000 square meters for the exhibition of raw materials, technologies and equipment, condiments, additives, garnishes, packaging, cold-chain logistics, and cooking training, among others. (Xinhua/Cao Yiming)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Local women learn embroidery at a workshop in Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Nov. 18, 2019. 



The 5-year-old girl Yang Dongning draws pictures while her mother is taking an embroidery class at a workshop in Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Nov. 18, 2019.



Local women take photos of their embroidery work.

Since this April, a night school has been carried out by local government to train rural women in embroidery so as to improve their ability to get rid of poverty. So far, five half-month courses have been held, with nearly 400 women got trained to master the skills. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A total of 84 police officers display their motorcycle riding skills in a competition held in Kunming city, Southwest China's Yunnan province. [Photo by Qin Yuan for chinadaily.com.cn]





A total of 84 police officers in Kunming city, Southwest China's Yunnan province, displayed their motorcycle riding skills in a competition held last week.



The officers, including local traffic police, special police and patrolmen, competed in different categories, including removing suspicious objects, racing around columns and barriers and using police apparatus.

The complex competing fields, like curved roads, made it challenging for police to keep their speed and control the direction of their motorcycles, as well as deal with emergencies, said a police officer, surnamed Tang, who had participated in previous three competitions.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

​
A job seeker views employment information during a job fair in Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, Nov 18, 2019. A job fair held on Monday attracted about 205 employers providing over 3,500 job posts. [Photo/Xinhua]





Job seekers view employment information during a job fair in Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, Nov 18, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Job seekers talk with an employer during a job fair in Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, Nov 18, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Job seekers are seen at an employer's booth during a job fair in Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, Nov 18, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Young performers attend the opening of the 28th Golden Rooster and Hundred Flowers Film Festival, Nov 19, 2019. [Photo/VCG]

The five-day 28th Golden Rooster and Hundred Flowers Film Festival opened on Tuesday in Xiamen, East China's Fujian province.

The opening ceremony was held in Banlam Grand Theater, drawing a number of A-list stars and industry insiders.



Actor Yi Yangqianxi (left), actress Zhou Dongyu (center), and actor Du Jiang perform at the opening of the 28th Golden Rooster and Hundred Flowers Film Festival, Nov 19, 2019. [Photo/VCG]

A total of 277 films, including 103 drama features, 25 children's films, 13 animated works and 28 documentaries, are competing for 19 Golden Rooster Awards, such as best picture and best director honors.

As two of the most prestigious film awards in China, the Golden Rooster Awards and the Hundred Flower Awards have been held alternatively every year since 2005.



Actor Jackie Chan (second from right) and director Zhang Yimou (right) attend the opening of the 28th Golden Rooster and Hundred Flowers Film Festival, Nov 19, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



Actors Wu Jing (left) and Chen Kun (center) perform at the opening of the 28th Golden Rooster and Hundred Flowers Film Festival, Nov 19, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



Actor Huang Xiaoming attends the opening of the 28th Golden Rooster and Hundred Flowers Film Festival, Nov 19, 2019. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's polar icebreaker Xuelong 2, or Snow Dragon 2, sails in Antarctica's Prydz Bay in this aerial photo taken on Nov. 19, 2019. Xuelong 2 arrived in Antarctica's Prydz Bay on Tuesday to carry out its icebreaking tasks, as it sails with another icebreaker Xuelong on China's 36th Antarctic expedition. (Xinhua/Liu Shiping)





China's polar icebreakers Xuelong 2 (front) and Xuelong sail towards Zhongshan Station in Antarctica in this aerial photo taken on Nov. 19, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Shiping)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSCF8955 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF8949 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF8979 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF8992 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Various electric multiple unit (EMU) train models are on display during Modern Railways 2019, an international exhibition on modern railway technology and equipment, at China National Convention Center in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)



A model of Czech's Leo Express electric multiple unit (EMU) train is on display during Modern Railways 2019, an international exhibition on modern railway technology and equipment, at China National Convention Center in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)



Visitors look at a maglev train model during Modern Railways 2019, an international exhibition on modern railway technology and equipment, at China National Convention Center in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)



Visitors look at models displayed during Modern Railways 2019, an international exhibition on modern railway technology and equipment, at China National Convention Center in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)



A visitor looks at electric multiple unit (EMU) train models on display during Modern Railways 2019, an international exhibition on modern railway technology and equipment, at China National Convention Center in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People in Jilin city, Northeast China's Jilin province, enjoy the natural scenery made by frost. [Photos by Bai Xuewei / for chinadaily.com.cn]



A tourist poses for photos in Jilin city, Northeast China's Jilin province. [Photo by Bai Xuewei / for chinadaily.com.cn]



The first frost this year has turned Jilin city, Northeast China's Jilin province, into an otherworldly land, after heavy snowfall and sharp drop of temperature in the early winter.[Photo by Yang Xingguo / for chinadaily.com.cn]

Located right by the Songhua River, the spectacular scene appears when water vapor from the river meets cold air.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A man tries out a camera at the World 5G Convention in Beijing on media day, Nov 20, 2019. [Photo/VCG]

The first World 5G Convention has kicked off in Beijing on Thursday. With the theme of "5G Changes the World, 5G Creates the Future", the three-day event features cutting-edge technologies based on 5G to empower sectors including smart transportation, smart city, intelligent healthcare, smart manufacturing and ultrahigh definition video.



A woman shows a demonstration of a security robot at the World 5G Convention in Beijing on media day, Nov 20, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



A man experiences remote driving at the World 5G Convention in Beijing on media day, Nov 20, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



A robot plays a piano at the World 5G Convention in Beijing on media day, Nov 20, 2019. [Photo/China Daily by Zhu Xingxin]



A visitor tries out a 5G plus augmented reality concert experience at the World 5G Convention in Beijing on media day, Nov 20, 2019. [Photo/China Daily by Zhu Xingxin]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A visitor looks at a new energy vehicle at the World Intelligent Connected Vehicles conference in Beijing on Oct 23, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



Visitors interact with a 5G enabled robot during a tech expo in Beijing on Nov 20, 2019. [Photo/China Daily by Zhu Xingxin]



An exhibitor tests a device during a press preview for the 2019 World 5G Convention in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 20, 2019. The 2019 World 5G Convention will open here on Nov. 21. (Xinhua/Chen Zhonghao)



Photo taken on Nov. 20, 2019 shows Huawei's exhibition booth during a press preview for the 2019 World 5G Convention in Beijing, capital of China. The 2019 World 5G Convention will open here on Nov. 21. (Xinhua/Li Xin)



Exhibitors display 5G-powered technologies during a press preview for the 2019 World 5G Convention in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Xin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Fahua porcelain is showcased at the sixth annual conference of the Taihu World Cultural Forum in Bengbu, East China's Anhui Province, on Nov. 17. (Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn)

The sixth annual conference of the Taihu World Cultural Forum was held in Bengbu, East China's Anhui Province, from Nov. 17 to 19.

As an important part of the forum, guests from cultural circles worldwide witnessed the outcomes of the revival of Fahua porcelain techniques at the Moon-lit Lake Cultural Tourism Zone in the Ancient Chinese Residence Expo Park on Sunday afternoon.





​
At the conference, some exquisite Fahua porcelain works were unveiled, evidence of the successful restoration of the Fahua production process, which had been lost for more than 100 years.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A girl of the Miao ethnic group takes an eyesight test during a free clinic in Wuying Miao village, on the border of Guizhou province and the Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Nov 16, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Two volunteers knit sweaters for children from impoverished families in Sichuan province, on Nov 17, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



A student undergoes a bike-riding test supervised by a traffic policeman and a teacher at a primary school in Zaozhuang, Shandong province, on Nov 20, 2019. [Photo by Ji Zhe/For China Daily]



A child tries an exhibit in the new energy vehicle museum at Guangdong Science Center, in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, on Nov 16, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



Craftsmen demonstrate folk embroidery of the Yi ethnic group at an exhibition showcasing innovation in the agriculture sector in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on Nov 19, 2019. [Photo by Wan Chengpeng/For China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students study for the upcoming national postgraduate entrance examination at the University of South China, in Hengyang, Central China's Hunan province, on Nov 21, 2019. [Photos/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Sun Lixue spent eight years building a wooden car with hands. [Photo by Zhang Xiaoting / for chinadaily.com.cn]





The car model is 1934 Mercedes 500K Special Roadster. [Photo by Zhang Xiaoting / for chinadaily.com.cn]

Sun Lixue, a 62-year-old carpenter from Tieling, Liaoning province, spent eight years building a sports car out of wood. The wooden car cost him more than 200,000 yuan ($28,430) and years of self-learning from internet.



Sun Lixue is assembling his wooden car. [Photo by Zhang Xiaoting / for chinadaily.com.cn]

Sun began to learn carpentry from his father at the age of 16. But he was fascinated with the idea of combining modern technology with tradition.

It was 10 years ago when he was surfing online that he found a brand-new world of creative carpentry.

"I discovered that my foreign counterparts could make almost everything with wood. So I thought I could too," said Sun. He decided to create one car with hands.

He started learning typing from scratch and taught himself ergonomics via the internet. Sun completely devoted the past eight years to his car.

"I hope this wooden car could be displayed out of the village and be appreciated by experts both at home and abroad," Sun said.



Sun Lixue is working on a wooden bicycle. [Photo by Zhang Xiaoting / for chinadaily.com.cn]

_Li Dingdian contributed to this story._


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A visitor touches an automated hand at an exhibition during the second CIIE in Shanghai on Nov 6, 2019. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



A girl tries the latest livestreaming courses of Xueersi Online School owned by the education company TAL Education Group in Beijing. [Photo provided to China Daily]



A real anchor stands in front of her virtual counterpart supported by Sogou's Vocational Avatar Technology on a screen at China Online Literature+ Conference 2019. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



People visit the stand of China's Hangzhou Hikvision Digital Technology Co Ltd during an expo in Shanghai, China, May 22, 2019. [Photo/IC]



Visitors to the Light of Internet Expo of the sixth World Internet Conference take a close look at Alibaba's homegrown AI inference chip, the Hanguang 800, in Wuzhen, Zhejiang province. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

​


Artists perform at the opening ceremony of the 13th China Chongqing Yangtze River Three Gorges (Wushan) International Red Leaf Festival in Wushan County, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Nov. 22, 2019. 







The red leaf festival kicked off here Friday, and will last until Dec. 30. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People watch performance on Pingyao old street in Pingyao Town of Yuhang District in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 23, 2019. Pingyao old street was officially opened after two years of comprehensive renovation. 







The renovated street fully retains the style of the 1970s and 1980s. After the transformation of the old street, it has also introduced a variety of commercial formats such as traditional cakes, tea, Chinese food, western food, cultural innovation and non-staple food retail, turning into a cultural block with beautiful environment, rich formats and diversified culture. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese life in Kuwait!



Artists perform at the "China Night" cultural activities in Kuwait City, Kuwait, on Nov. 22, 2019. The Chinese Embassy in Kuwait organized Friday evening "China Night" cultural activities to promote mutual understanding between the two countries. (Photo by Asad/Xinhua)



A chef makes Lanzhou-style Lamian (hand-pulled noodle) at the "China Night" cultural activities in Kuwait City, Kuwait, on Nov. 22, 2019.(Photo by Asad/Xinhua)



People visit a Chinese traditional culture exhibition at the "China Night" cultural activities in Kuwait City, Kuwait, on Nov. 22, 2019. (Photo by Asad/Xinhua)



People visit a photo show on the Chinese enterprises at the "China Night" cultural activities in Kuwait City, Kuwait, on Nov. 22, 2019. (Photo by Asad/Xinhua)



Children perform at the "China Night" cultural activities in Kuwait City, Kuwait, on Nov. 22, 2019.(Photo by Asad/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Nov. 22, 2019 shows a made-in-China Tesla Model 3 at a Tesla experience center in east China's Shanghai. Tesla officially unveiled its Model 3 electric vehicle manufactured in a Shanghai gigafactory on Friday in Shanghai, and announced it will start delivering the made-in-China cars before late January. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)



Photo taken on Nov. 22, 2019 shows the interior of a made-in-China Tesla Model 3 at a Tesla experience center in east China's Shanghai. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)





Photo taken on Nov. 22, 2019 shows a made-in-China Tesla Model 3 with its Logo in Chinese at a Tesla experience center in east China's Shanghai. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children show greeting cards made to mark the World Hello Day which falls on Nov. 21 annually at a primary school in Hanshan District of Handan, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 21, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)



Children show greeting cards made to mark the World Hello Day which falls on Nov. 21 annually at a primary school in Hanshan District of Handan, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 21, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)



Children say hello to each other during an activity to mark the World Hello Day which falls on Nov. 21 annually at a primary school in Hanshan District of Handan, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 21, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An activity is held to mark World Children's Day 2019 at a square in Bao'an District of Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 20, 2019. Activities were held across China on the occasion of World Children's Day 2019, which fell on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Mao Siqian)



Children of an orphanage attend an activity to mark World Children's Day 2019 in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province, Nov. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Luo Yuan)



An activity is held to mark World Children's Day 2019 at the Olympic Park in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Artwork for auction is displayed during a media preview of the Christie's Hong Kong autumn auction 2019 in Hong Kong, south China, Nov. 21, 2019.






Visitors look at artwork for auction during a media preview of the Christie's Hong Kong autumn auction 2019 in Hong Kong, south China, Nov. 21, 2019. 

This year's Christie's autumn auction will be held from Nov. 22 to 27. (Xinhua/Li Gang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever;

Chongqing

The JiaoTong Teahouse in Chongqing, China. by Jerry Pan, on Flickr

Chongqing by Han Cao, on Flickr

The JiaoTong Teahouse in Chongqing, China. by Jerry Pan, on Flickr

The JiaoTong Teahouse in Chongqing, China. by Jerry Pan, on Flickr

The JiaoTong Teahouse in Chongqing, China. by Jerry Pan, on Flickr

Fix by Rui He, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pic story of rope jumping coach in Jilin, NE China's Jilin...53 photos!



Hou Weidong practises at a square in Jilin City, northeast China's Jilin Province, Nov. 5, 2019. Hou Weidong, 41 years old, is a national coach who specializes in rope jumping skills. Meanwhile, he also is a professional athlete of rope jumping. In the beginning, rope jumping was just his daily fitness routine in the park. Gradually, his astonishing performance attracted lots of people to learn from him, so he embarked on a coaching road. In 2014, he and his students began to attend national rope jumping competitions and got good scores. In 2019, Hou Weidong and his two students participated in the 2019 World Jump Rope Championship in Oslo, Norway. Zhao Shuping, one of his students, broke the record and got the champion. Hou aslo won gold medals for 4 projects. "The rope jumping brings health and happiness to me, in the meanwhile, I also want to affect more people by this sports. I intend to bring it to the campus to make more and more people like this sport." Hou Weidong said. (Photo by Yan Linyun/Xinhua)



Lin Bohan (front) practises rope jumping under the instructions of Hou Weidong at a primary school in Jilin City, northeast China's Jilin Province, Nov. 1, 2019. (Photo by Yan Linyun/Xinhua)



Hou Weidong (front, C) instructs students at a primary school in Jilin City, northeast China's Jilin Province, Nov. 1, 2019.(Xinhua/Luo Yuan)



Hou Weidong (R) plays rope jumping with a 7-year-old student Wang Yinuo at his rope jumping club in Jilin City, northeast China's Jilin Province, Nov. 1, 2019. 



Hou Weidong (L) gives instructions to students at his rope jumping club in Jilin City, northeast China's Jilin Province, Nov. 1, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Chang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Zhang Shiwen (L) practices under the instructions of Hou Weidong at a primary school in Jilin City, northeast China's Jilin Province, Nov. 1, 2019. 



Hou Weidong (above) gives intructions to student Wang Ruilin at a primary school in Jilin City, northeast China's Jilin Province, Nov. 1, 2019. (Xinhua/Luo Yuan)



Hou Weidong (C) performs with his partners Li Chunmei (L) and Wang Huanan at his rope jumping club in Jilin City, northeast China's Jilin Province, Nov. 5, 2019. (Photo by Yan Linyun/Xinhua) 

​
Hou Weidong (above) gives instructions to student Chu Han at a primary school in Jilin City, northeast China's Jilin Province, Nov. 1, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Chang)



Hou Weidong (front R) instructs his students at his rope jumping club in Jilin City, northeast China's Jilin Province, Nov. 1, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Chang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Zhang Juntao makes lanterns with visiting pupils at a lantern museum of Bianjing Lantern Zhang set up by himself in Kaifeng City, central China's Henan Province, Nov. 27, 2019. Zhang Juntao is a 48-year-old national-level intangible cultural heritage inheritor for the Bianjing Lantern Zhang, a brand of traditional lantern in Kaifeng of central China's Henan that can be dated back to the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911). Since 2001, Zhang has been building a data base for the styles of traditional lanterns in China through materials searching. He set up a museum for lanterns in 2011 in Kaifeng and gives classes for schools and communities in regular basis. He hopes that the Bianjing Lantern Zhang can be known and liked by more people and the traditional culture be passed down. (Xinhua/Ren Pengfei)

​
Zhang Juntao hangs a lantern at a lantern museum of Bianjing Lantern Zhang set up by himself in Kaifeng City, central China's Henan Province, Nov. 27, 2019.(Xinhua/Ren Pengfei)



Zhang Juntao checks the traditional wood carving styles at a lantern museum of Bianjing Lantern Zhang set up by himself in Kaifeng City, central China's Henan Province, Nov. 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Jianan)



Zhang Juntao makes lanterns at a lantern museum of Bianjing Lantern Zhang set up by himself in Kaifeng City, central China's Henan Province, Nov. 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Ren Pengfei)



Zhang Juntao checks a lantern at a lantern museum of Bianjing Lantern Zhang set up by himself in Kaifeng City, central China's Henan Province, Nov. 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Jianan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A salesclerk shows a one-kilo commemorative gold bar for the upcoming Year of the Rat, on Nov 28, 2019. [Photo by Jiangdong/chinadaily.com.cn]





Consumers shop for commemorative gold bars marking the Year of the Rat in Beijing, on Nov 28, 2019. [Photo by Jiangdong/chinadaily.com.cn]

China Gold Coin Incorporation issued a set of commemorative gold bars to welcome the upcoming Year of the Rat in Beijing on Thursday.

Gold bars range from 30 grams to 1 kg with purity of 99.99 percent. Each is carved with an image of a mouse who is looking back over the shoulder.



A park staffer shows wild animal skull specimen to tourists in Hainan Tropical Wildlife Park on Nov 23, 2019. [Photo by Zhang Jiacheng for chinadaily.com.cn]



Gong Gong plays at his swimming pool at Hainan Tropical Wildlife Park. [Photo by Zhang Jiacheng for chinadaily.com.cn]

"Born of the same father but different mothers in Wolong Panda Base in Sichuan province, Gong Gong and Shun Shun are adapting well to the food, climate and environment at their new home on the tropical island, which is as spacious with over 1,000 square meters," Lyu said.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Crowds are seen at Anyi Yexiang, a pedestrian alley in Shanghai, on Oct 26. [Photo/Xinhua]

As China's consumption upgrade unfurls further, there will be more consumers with high incomes looking for quality, unique and trendy services. They value diversification and convenience. With China's night-time economy springing up, it has fueled growth by further unleashing residents' consumption potential. Such upgraded trends in the demand side call for more changes on the supply side. Retailers or service providers will see their sales surge if they take advantage of such trends and launch their customized and quality services in a timely way.



Children play games at Xintiandi night market in Shanghai on Oct 26. [Photo/Xinhua]



Visitors walk at the Qingmingshanghe scenic area of Kaifeng city, Central China's Henan province, on Nov 26. [Photo/Xinhua]



Tourists watch a performance at the Qingmingshanghe scenic area of Kaifeng city, Central China's Henan province on Nov 26. [Photo/Xinhua]



A boy eats snacks at the Haigeng Park of Kunming city, Southwest China's Yunnan province, on Nov 22. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Young women in ancient dresses walk at the Haigeng Park of Kunming city, Southwest China's Yunnan province, on Nov 22. [Photo/Xinhua]



A woman learns playing drum at a store in the Yangshuo Xijie Street of Guilin city, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Nov 11. [Photo/Xinhua]



A man plays musical instrument in a teahouse in the Lanshan'gen Scenic Area of Yuncheng city, North China's Shanxi province, on Oct 20. [Photo/Xinhua]



People walk along the snack street in the Lanshan'gen Scenic Area of Yuncheng city, North China's Shanxi province, on Oct 19. [Photo/Xinhua]



A young woman takes photos at the Hongyadong Scenic Area in Chongqing, Southwest China, on Sept 9. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students wait for the next train.

Old-fashioned, low-speed green trains are still in operation despite bullet trains clearly dominating the rapid railway network throughout China.





Students board a train.

The No. 5633 and No. 5634 trains, linking Puxiong Railway Station in Yuexi County, Liangshan Yi Autonomous Prefecture and Panzhihua City in Sichuan Province, have been running since 1970, and today remain the key daily commuting option for more than 2,000 students of the Yi ethnic group and other local residents.



Smile for the camera!



Some students often take the opportunity to finish assignments while on the train, passing through mountain scenery, as can be seen from these photos. (Photo: China News Service/Hu Zhongping)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Originally posted by Yellow Fever....

Guangzhou

HK Guangzhou 2019 by Adam Lai, on Flickr

HK Guangzhou 2019 by Adam Lai, on Flickr

HK Guangzhou 2019 by Adam Lai, on Flickr

HK Guangzhou 2019 by Adam Lai, on Flickr

HK Guangzhou 2019 by Adam Lai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China sent a new Earth observation satellite into space from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in northern China's Shanxi Province at 7:52 a.m. Thursday (Beijing Time). 







The satellite, Gaofen-12, was launched aboard a Long March-4C rocket and entered the planned orbit successfully. It was the 320th flight mission of the Long March carrier rocket series. As part of the country's high-definition earth observation project, the microwave remote sensing satellite is capable of providing photographs with a resolution of better than a meter. Gaofen-12 will be used in land surveys, urban planning, road network design and crop yield estimate, as well as disaster relief. It can also serve projects along the Belt and Road. (...all Photos: China News Service/ Zheng Taotao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students from Peking Opera club practice at Tongji Experimental School in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 27, 2019. Nearly 100 schools in Qingdao have established Peking Opera interest groups or clubs to develop students' sense of arts and inherit the traditional Chinese culture. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)



A teacher from Peking Opera club fixes a student's make-up at Tongji Experimental School in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)





Students from Peking Opera club practice basic skills at Tongji Experimental School in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)



Students from Peking Opera club view a headwear of Peking Opera at Tongji Experimental School in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Boxer Xue Jinyu trains at a gym in Lanzhou City, Northwest China’s Gansu Province. Xue has been training and competing as a boxer for four years.







Despite many injuries, Xue in her twenties, said she likes the sport because it’s a combination of strength, mental toughness, and a lot of fun. (Photo: China News Service/Ai Qinglong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students from Winter sports majors receive training at Hebei Institute of Physical Education in Shijiazhuang City, North China’s Hebei Province, Nov. 27, 2019. 







The school opened the ice and snow sports degree program in 2015, aiming to train athletes for the 2022 Winter Olympics. Currently, more than 1,000 students major in the ice and snow sports programs. (Photos: China News Service/Zhai Yujia)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Forest firefighters respond during a fire drill in Sunan Yugur Autonomous County, Northwest China’s Gansu Province, Nov. 28, 2019. The annual drill was held to improve responses to potential fires in forest and grassland areas. (Photos: China News Service/Wu Xuefeng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People visit a fair held in a gymnasium in Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Nov. 27, 2019. The 14th Xinjiang Winter Tourism Trade Fair opened here on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Sadat)





People take part in a carnival at a skiing field on Jiangjun Mountain in Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Nov. 27, 2019.(Xinhua/Sadat)



Women of Kazakh ethnic group show their traditional food in Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Nov. 27, 2019. The 14th Xinjiang Winter Tourism Trade Fair opened here on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Sadat)



A live-broadcast consultant promotes agricultural products for a company at a fair in a gymnasium in Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Nov. 27, 2019. The 14th Xinjiang Winter Tourism Trade Fair opened here on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Sadat)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

World champion and Olympic gold medalist Zhang Changning, right, who plays on China's national women's volleyball team, teaches students at a middle school in Changzhou, Jiangsu province on Nov 28, 2019. Zhang and her teammate Gong Xiangyu presented students with signed volleyballs and encouraged them to study and train harder. [Photo by Xia Chenxi/For China Daily]



Children fly planes in Guanyun county, Jiangsu province on Nov 24 as part of activities organized by local care facilities, also known as "homes of left-behind children". The facilities mainly provide care and entertainment for children whose mothers and fathers are working in other cities and help with their studies and lives to make up for the absence of their parents. [Photo by Wu Zhengxiang/For China Daily]



People of the Dong ethnic group celebrate their customary new year by showcasing their weaving skills in Longsheng, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region on Tuesday. The Dong people regard the first day of the eleventh month in the lunar calendar as the beginning of the year. To mark the occasion, they clean their houses, slaughter livestock and set up banquets for family and friends. [Photo/China News Service]



Lovers of hanfu － traditional Chinese clothing － gather at Confucius Temple in Nanning, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Nov 23 for the city's first hanfu-themed carnival. [Photo by Yu Xiangquan/For China Daily]



Children take part in a desert kart race in Kuqa county, Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on Nov 24, 2019. The county held its first desert-themed festival from Nov 23 to Nov 25 to help boost its tourism industry. [Photo by Yuan Huanhuan/For China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students from Peking Opera club pose for photos at Tongji Experimental School in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 27, 2019. Nearly 100 schools in Qingdao have established Peking Opera interest groups or clubs to develop students' sense of arts and inherit the traditional Chinese culture. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)



A student from Peking Opera club arranges costume props at Tongji Experimental School in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 27, 2019.(Xinhua/Li Ziheng) 







Students from Peking Opera club practice at Tongji Experimental School in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 27, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)



Teacher from Peking Opera club Qu Boying (R) instructs students practicing Peking Opera "Lady Mu Guiying Takes Command" at Tongji Experimental School in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 27, 2019.(Xinhua/Li Ziheng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An artist performs a local-style opera on stage at a village in Qingdao, Shandong province on Nov 26, 2019. A troupe specializing in the style will present plays loved by local audiences over the next six days to enrich their cultural lives during winter. [Photo by Han Jiajun/For China Daily]



Panda Shun Shun enjoys his food at the Hainan Park. He eats about 20 kilograms of fresh bamboo a day. [Photo by Zhang Jiacheng for chinadaily.com.cn]





China's central bank issued a commemorative coin Thursday featuring Mount Tai, one of the country's UNESCO World Cultural and Natural Heritage sites. The coin, made of brass alloy and in a square shape with rounded edges, has a face value of five yuan (0.71 U.S. dollars), according to the People's Bank of China (PBOC). The front side of the coin features China's national emblem, along with the country name, year of issuance and a decorative pattern of Mount Tai. Scenic elements of the Mount Tai area are on the reverse side of the coin, including pines and cypresses, Mount Tai sunrise, men working on the mountain and stone carvings. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Yun)



Citizens stand in que to purchase China's central bank new commemorative coin Thursday . (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Yun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

​
Children make snowmen at the Palace Museum in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 30, 2019. Beijing saw a snowfall Friday night. (Xinhua/Meng Dingbo)

BEIJING, Nov. 30 (Xinhua) -- Beijing on Saturday was covered in white after experiencing the first snow this winter, which experts said was timely after a much-delayed snowfall in last year's droughty winter.

The snow, which began Friday evening, reached the level of a blizzard in the outlying districts of Yanqing and Changping. In the city proper, the average precipitation was 3.1 millimeters, said the Beijing Meteorological Service.








Photo taken from Jingshan Park on Nov. 30, 2019 shows the snow-covered Palace Museum in Beijing, capital of China. Beijing saw a snowfall Friday night. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)








Tourists visit the Palace Museum after a snowfall in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 30, 2019. Beijing saw a snowfall Friday night. (Xinhua/Wang Jin)








Photo taken on Nov. 30, 2019 shows snow scenery at a park in Beijing, capital of China. Beijing saw a snowfall Friday night. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Embroidered storage boxes are seen at the workshop "Fangcunjian" in Shilin Yi Autonomous County, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Nov. 28, 2019. (Xinhua/Cao Yiming)





National intangible cultural heritage inheritor Bi Yueying (2nd L) guides a student at Ashima embroidery workshop in Minzu middle school of Shilin Yi Autonomous County, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Nov. 28, 2019. (Xinhua/Cao Yiming)

Bi, 65, was born in the Shilin Yi Autonomous County and began to learn Yi embroidery from family members when she was still young. As a national intangible cultural heritage inheritor, she often participates in various kinds of activities to promote traditional Yi embroidery. She also opened a workshop named "Fangcunjian" in Ashima tourist town of Shilin, offering embroidery classes for locals and tourists. (Xinhua/Cao Yiming)



National intangible cultural heritage inheritor Bi Yueying talks with workers at a workshop in southwest China's Yunnan Province, Nov. 28, 2019. (Xinhua/Cao Yiming)



National intangible cultural heritage inheritor Bi Yueying walks on a stone bridge at Ashima tourist town in Shilin Yi Autonomous County, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Nov. 28, 2019. (Xinhua/Cao Yiming)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children participate in a scientific experiments at Keqi Community in Hefei City, capital of east China's Anhui Province, Dec. 4, 2019. Keqi Community and Hefei Science and Technology Museum jointly held a themed activity on Wednesday to promote popular science among children in the community with lots of scientific experiments to inspire their interests. (Xinhua/Liu Junxi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Snow sculptors work on their piece in Yakeshi city, Inner Mongolia autonomous region, on Wednesday. Twenty teams competed in a four-day invitational contest as temperatures hovered at about -30 C. [Photos/XINHUA]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever!



Yellow Fever said:


> Tangshan
> 
> 淸柬陵-79 by Alan Leu, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An iFlytek employee talks to a robot to demonstrate the company's intelligent voice recognition technology before a group of student visitors from Chinese and overseas universities in Hefei, capital of East China's Anhui province. [Photo/Xinhua]



The head of an e-commerce service station (left) in the Tibet autonomous region introduces a local specialty to a customer. [Photo provided to China Daily]



Consumers buy Russian goods at a shop in Manzhouli, a border city in the Inner Mongolian autonomous region. [Photo/Xinhua]



An employee installs an intelligent pipe winding machine at an industrial park in Lianyungang, Jiangsu province, on Nov 27, 2019. [Photo by Geng Yuhe/For China Daily]



A boy experiences a VR device at the 2019 China International Consumer Electronics Show in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, July 19, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students majoring in e-sports are in class in Changchun Vocational College of Health in Changchun, capital of Jilin province on December 3, 2019. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Yao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Folk artist Li Jinxian decorates dough modellings named "Huamo" with "dough flowers" at Kunlong Village in Heyang County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, on Dec. 4, 2019. Li Jinxian, 58-year-old villager of Kunlong Village, has inherited and developed the skills of making dough modellings for dozens of years, and was awarded provincial-level handicraft master title for her skills. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)



Folk artist Li Jinxian (C), her husband Jia Qitian and her mother-in-law Dang Funing make dough modellings named "Huamo" at Kunlong Village in Heyang County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, on Dec. 4, 2019. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)



Folk artist Li Jinxian and her husband Jia Qitian make a giant dough modellings named "Huamo" based on folk stories at Kunlong Village of Fang Township in Heyang County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, on Dec. 4, 2019.(Xinhua/Tao Ming)



Folk artist Li Jinxian (L) colors dough modellings named "Huamo" with her 85-year-old mother-in-law Dang Funing, famous for making Huamo locally, at Kunlong Village of Fang Township in Heyang County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, on Dec. 4, 2019.(Xinhua/Tao Ming) 



Photo taken on Dec. 4, 2019 shows dough modellings named "Huamo" made by folk artist Li Jinxian at Kunlong Village in Heyang County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Volunteers provide free haircuts for residents in Huagang township of Feixi county, East China's Anhui province, Dec 5, 2019. Voluntary activities were held across China on Thursday to mark the International Volunteer Day. [Photo/Xinhua]



Volunteers do cleaning work at a community in Hejian, North China's Hebei province, Dec 5, 2019. Voluntary activities were held across China on Thursday to mark the International Volunteer Day. [Photo/Xinhua]



Medical volunteers provide free physical examination to residents in Huagang township of Feixi county, East China's Anhui province, Dec 5, 2019. Voluntary activities were held across China on Thursday to mark the International Volunteer Day.[Photo/Xinhua]



Swimmers in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province, brave the cold to take a plunge in the city's Beiling Park on Dec 1, 2019. [Photo by Cai Jingyu/For China Daily]



A massive residential building in Kunshan, East China's Jiangsu province, seen on Dec 1, 2019, has generated enormous public interest for its pyramid-like design. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Horsemen try to grab a goat carcass from each other at the third Qinghe Winter Tourism Festival in Qinghe county, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on Nov 30, 2019. [Photo by Chen Yang/For China Daily]



A cartoon themed-subway car livens up commutes in Tianjin on Dec 3, 2019. [Photo/China News Service]



Two women assemble wood toys at the 5th Shanghai International Hobby & Craft Expo on Nov 29, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



A woman reads in a Xinhua Bookstore at a shopping mall in Minhang district, Shanghai, on Dec 1, 2019. [Photo/Sipa]



A senior resident makes a paper-cutting ornament in Rugao city, East China's Jiangsu Province, on Dec 5, 2019. [Photo/Sipa]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A traffic police officer guides students in a simulated road traffic scenario to raise awareness of traffic safety in Deqing, East China's Zhejiang province, on Dec 2, 2019. [Photoy Wang Zheng/For China Daily]



Parents and children play a traditional game called "driving the piglet" at a kindergarten in Rugao, East China's Jiangsu province, on Dec 3, 2019. [Photo by Xu Hui/For China Daily]



A child rides past dustbins for sorting waste at Nanluoguxiang, a tourist street in Beijing, Dec 5, 2019. Nanluoguxiang has created voluntary regulations for businesses, guiding tourists to carry out garbage sorting. The street is the first across the country to carry out such a move. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]





Tourist place garbage into a garbage receptibale according to the proper classification at Nanluoguxiang, a tourist street in Beijing, Dec 5, 2019. [Photos by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Qizai, a rare brown and white giant panda, is seen at Qinling Research Base of Giant Panda Breeding of Shaanxi Academy of Forestry in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, Dec 3, 2019. [Photos/Xinhua]



A father accompanies his son at a virtual studio at the 2019 International Educational IT Solutions Expo, or Smart Show 2019, in Beijing on Dec 6, 2019. The three-day event kicked off on Thursday. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



Visitors watch a robot dance at the 2019 International Educational IT Solutions Expo, or Smart Show 2019, in Beijing on Dec 6, 2019. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



A visitor takes photos with a teaching robot at the 2019 International Educational IT Solutions Expo, or Smart Show 2019, in Beijing. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Heavy snowfall envelops a stretch of forestland and nearby village houses in white in Bijie city, Southwest China's Guizhou province, on Dec 5, 2019. [Photo by Luo Dafu/chinadaily.com.cn]





People take skiing lessons at Beijing's northeastern Miyun district and northern Hebei province's Luanping town on December 5. [Photo provided to China Daily]





Beijing's northeastern Miyun district and northern Hebei province's Luanping town launched winter events to warm up traveler experience on December 5. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In this Wednesday, May 9, 2018 file photo, Hua Qu, the wife of detained Chinese-American Xiyue Wang, poses for a photograph with a portrait of her family in Princeton, N.J. Iran's foreign minister says a detained Princeton graduate student will be exchanged for an Iranian scientist held by the U.S. Mohammed Javad Zarif made the announcement on Twitter on Saturday, Dec. 7, 2019. The trade involves graduate student Xiyue Wang and scientist Massoud Soleimani. Wang was sentenced to 10 years in prison in Iran for allegedly “infiltrating” the country and sending confidential material abroad. His family and Princeton strongly denied the claims. (AP Photo/Matt Rourke, File)



The Jilin-1 Gaofen 02B satellite, which belongs to the Jilin-1 satellite family, is launched with Kuaizhou-1A (KZ-1A) from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province Dec. 7, 2019. The new optical remote sensing satellite will form a network with the 14 previously launched Jilin-1 satellites, providing remote sensing data and services for agriculture, forestry, resources and environment. (Photo by Zheng Taotao/Xinhua)



A self-driving robotaxi developed by Chinese search provider and artificial intelligence (AI) heavyweight Baidu and Chinese carmaker FAW Hongqi participates in a test ride for seed passengers in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Dec. 6, 2019. (Xinhua/Xue Yuge)





Photo taken on Dec. 5, 2019 shows terracotta warriors at Emperor Qinshihuang's Mausoleum Site Museum in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province. The Emperor Qinshihuang Mausoleum and Terracotta Warriors were included in the World Heritage list by UNESCO in 1987. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Student Zhong Xing from art institute makes Jueban woodcut painting at the woodcut studio of Pu'er University in Pu'er City, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Dec. 5, 2019. The Jueban woodcut is a kind of woodcarving technique originating from the city of Pu'er in 1980s. (Xinhua/Hu Chao)



Student Zhong Ping takes down air-dried semi-finished Jueban woodcut paintings at the woodcut studio of Pu'er University in Pu'er City, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Dec. 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Hu Chao)



Student Zeng Dehui from art institute makes Jueban woodcut painting at the woodcut studio of Pu'er University in Pu'er City, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Dec. 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Hu Chao)



Student Chen Duo (L) from art institute makes Jueban woodcut painting under the guidance of a teacher at the woodcut studio of Pu'er University in Pu'er City, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Dec. 5, 2019. . (Xinhua/Hu Chao)



A student from art institute makes Jueban woodcut painting at the woodcut studio of Pu'er University in Pu'er City, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Dec. 5, 2019.(Xinhua/Hu Chao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People enjoy the festive Christmas lights at Senado Square in Macao, south China, Dec. 6, 2019. Macao's Municipal Affairs Bureau held a ceremony on Friday to turn on the festive lights for the upcoming Christmas and New Year's Day. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever;



Yellow Fever said:


> Guangzhou
> 
> DSCF1446 by Jaemin Lee, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever



Yellow Fever said:


> Shanghai
> 
> A stand in the Wanshang Bird & Flower Market, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A Tibetan woman draws thangka, a distinctive style of painting in Tibetan culture, at a promotional event held in Beijing on Dec 8, 2019. The event promoted specialty products from Southwest China's Sichuan province in an effort to help the province in its poverty alleviation campaign. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]



Saleswomen from Tibetan and Qiang minorities promote baijiu, a Chinese liquor produced in Sichuan province, to visitors at a promotional event held in Beijing on Dec 8, 2019. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]





A worker wearing a panda costume is shown specialty food from Sichuan province to visitors at a promotional event in Beijing. [Photos by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]



Artists from Rongshui Miao autonomous county of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region perform Lusheng, a folk musical instrument made of bamboo pipes, during the opening ceremony of a local fair in Lianjiang, South China's Guangdong province, Dec 7, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

​
Artists from Rongshui Miao autonomous county of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region perform during the opening ceremony of a local fair in Lianjiang, South China's Guangdong province, Dec 7, 2019. The fair provides a platform to showcase specialty products from Rongshui and promote the county's tourists attractions. For over two years, Lianjiang has been offering financial and technological assistance to Rongshui in its poverty-alleviation efforts, and the partnership has achieved good results. 



Visitors choose souvenirs from Rongshui Miao autonomous county of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region at a local fair in Lianjiang, South China's Guangdong province, Dec 7, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Xie Xiuping, an exhibitor from Rongshui Miao autonomous county of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, offers tea to visitors at a local fair in Lianjiang, South China's Guangdong province, Dec 7, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Du Yuxi, an exhibitor from Rongshui Miao autonomous county of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, sells tea at a local fair in Lianjiang, South China's Guangdong province, Dec 7, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Visitors choose souvenirs from Rongshui Miao autonomous county of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region at a local fair in Lianjiang, South China's Guangdong province, Dec 7, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

[Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Police officers from the Zhangjiajie Station of Exit and Entry Frontier Inspection handle exit procedures for a Thai patient who needs to be transferred on an emergency chartered plane at the parking apron, on Dec 7, 2019, Central China's Hunan province. [Photo/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]





After learning of the emergency situation, the Zhangjiajie station responded quickly. At 3:25 pm when the ambulance arrived at the parking apron, the police officers had already been waiting in advance.



The Zhangjiajie Station of Exit and Entry Frontier Inspection opened a green channel for a Thai patient who needed to be transferred on a chartered plane on Saturday. He suffered a sudden brain hemorrhage when traveling in Zhangjiajie, Central China's Hunan province.



They immediately conducted the security check on-site. And it only took five minutes to complete the exit procedures for the patient, his family and medical workers in company, greatly saving the time to rescue a life.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ninth-grader Li Shuhan performs a classical dance at the No. 30 Middle School in Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Dec. 5, 2019. An event showcasing traditional culture was held at the school on Thursday. (Xinhua/Wang Fei)



Performers play traditional musical instruments at the No. 30 Middle School in Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Dec. 5, 2019. (Xinhua/Wang Fei)



A boy performs martial arts at the No. 30 Middle School in Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Dec. 5, 2019. An event showcasing traditional culture was held at the school on Thursday. (Xinhua/Wang Fei)





Photos taken on Dec. 5, 2019 shows terracotta warriors displayed at an exhibition titled "The Qin Dynasty's Unification of China" at Emperor Qinshihuang's Mausoleum Site Museum in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A woman from Tajikistan displays her country's national dress at a costume competition in Beijing, on Dec 9, 2019. [Photo/China News Service]



Children prepare to go curling at the "Ice Cube", the National Aquatics Center in Beijing, on Dec 9, 2019. [Photo provided to China Daily]



Foreign students learn about picking and weighing traditional Chinese medicinal herbs at a TCM center in Huzhou, Zhejiang province, on Dec 9, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



A truck clears snow on a street in Mudanjiang, Heilongjiang province, on Dec 11, 2019, after a heavy snowfall hit the area. [Photo by Zhang Chunxiang/For China Daily]



The State ceremony for the National Memorial Day for Nanjing Massacre Victims is held at the memorial hall for the massacre victims in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, Dec 13, 2019. [Photo by Cui Xiao/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The State ceremony for the National Memorial Day for Nanjing Massacre Victims is held at the memorial hall for the massacre victims in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, Dec 13, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]





NANJING -- In front of the crowd in black, China's national flag flew at half-mast as the nation held a memorial ceremony Friday to mourn the 300,000 victims of the Nanjing Massacre.



Pinning a white flower, more than 8,000 people from all walks of life attended the sixth national memorial ceremony in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province. A total of 82 teenagers read aloud a declaration of peace and citizen representatives struck the Bell of Peace. 



Thousands of white doves representing hope for peace were released to fly over the memorial square of the Memorial Hall of the Victims of the Nanjing Massacre by Japanese Invaders.

In 2014, China's top legislature designated Dec 13 as the national memorial day for the victims of the Nanjing Massacre, which took place when Japanese troops captured the city of Nanjing on Dec 13, 1937 and brutally killed around 300,000 Chinese civilians and unarmed soldiers in over six weeks, making it one of the most barbaric episodes of World War II.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Kwan Vai Meng(R) talks with a fish vendor in Macao, south China, Dec. 9, 2019. Kwan Vai Meng, 55, makes a living on selling fish like his grandfather and father. He is the vice-chairman of a fish trade association. The association organizes annually the traditional Drunken Dragon Festival on the eighth day of the fourth month in the Chinese lunar calendar. The Drunken Dragon Festival features Chinese drunken dragon performance, sacrifice offering, as well as providing dragon boat rice to audiences. It is a traditional cultural event for praying for safety and prosperity of Macao's fishing industry. Kwan is trying to record the tradition of drunken dragon dance. Speaking of Macao in the past 20 years, Kwan said the increasing number of the tourists coming here has impressed him the most. "This has brought great changes to Macao," said Kwan. "As there are now more industries for people to work in, it offers people a wider choice of jobs." (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



Kwan Vai Meng takes photos during a drunken-dragon-themed event in Macao, south China, Dec. 8, 2019. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



Kwan Vai Meng (front) selects fish in Macao, south China, Dec. 9, 2019.(Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



Kwan Vai Meng (L) talks with a restaurant owner in Macao, south China, Dec. 9, 2019. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



Kwan Vai Meng sells fish in Macao, south China, Dec. 9, 2019. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rescuers check the site of a cave-in on Lyucuo Road where a Line 2 subway station is under construction in Xiamen, East China's Fujian province, on Dec 12, 2019. An area totaling 500 square meters collapsed and water pipes broke at about 9:50 pm Thursday. Two cars slipped into the deep space but no one was trapped and the people in the vehicles escaped safely. [Photo by Ye Yiheng/chinadaily.com.cn]



Sprays of water from leaping, wriggling fish soak fishermen as they haul in a net containing many fish during a winter fishing event at Xiannv Lake in Xinyu city, East China's Jiangxi province, Dec 12, 2019. [Photo by Zhao Chunliang/for chinadaily.com.cn]



Representatives of foreign media outlets experience Chinese traditional calligraphy at a Chinese traditional culture school in Beijing's Haidian district on Dec 12, 2019. The four-day Beijing International Media Forum kicked off in Beijing on Dec 10, 2019. A total of 14 representatives of 12 media outlets from 12 countries, including Brazil, Japan, Russia and Turkey, took part in the activities during the forum. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]



Representatives of foreign media outlets visit the Beijing Rail Traffic Control Center on Dec 10, 2019. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Li and Meng, two senior residents in Nanyang, Central China's Henan province, show their college admission letters. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



The college admission letter sent to Li Zhixin, a senior resident in his 80s in Nanyang, Central China's Henan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



The college admission letter sent to Meng Qingli, a senior resident in his 70s in Nanyang, Central China's Henan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Two senior men in their 70s and 80s in Nanyang, Central China's Henan province have become the local superstars after they were admitted into a vocational college.



Li Zhixin, a senior resident in his 80s, studies for the admission test of a vocational college, in Nanyang, Central China's Henan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Meng Qingli, a senior resident in his 70s, studies for the admission test of a vocational college, in Nanyang, Central China's Henan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Li Zhixin and Meng Qingli, two villagers from Sanguanmiao village in Nanzhao county, took part in the college entrance examination and were admitted to Nanyang Vocational College of Agriculture.

Jia Guowen, the deputy Party secretary of the college, said that it's the first time the college has accepted senior students, and he was deeply impressed by the two men.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever



Yellow Fever said:


> Shanghai
> 
> Sunny Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tibetan people celebrated the "Fairy Festival" on December 12, 2019 in Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region. 







The Fairy Festival falls on October 15 every year according to the Tibetan calendar and involves various kinds of religious activities. [Photos/China News Service]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The photo taken on December 11, 2019 shows miniature sculptures of ancient buildings of Xi'an city made by Liang Huaide. 







Liang, a 80-year-old man from Xi'an, Shaanxi province, spent over 20 years making the 200:1 miniature complex building, which includes the city's landmarks like Giant Wild Goose Pagoda, the Bell Tower and Drum Tower. Made with mortise-tenon joint structures, Liang's work consists of 100,000 parts. [Photo/China News Service]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students light candles for Nanjing Massacre victims during a memorial ceremony to mark China's sixth National Memorial Day at the Memorial Hall of the Victims of the Nanjing Massacre by Japanese Invaders in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, Dec. 13, 2019. [Photos/Xinhua]





Students lay flowers during a memorial ceremony at Shanghai's Songhu Battle Memorial Hall in Shanghai, east China, Dec. 13, 2019, on the occasion of China's National Memorial Day for Nanjing Massacre Victims. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)



People strike a bell during a memorial ceremony at Shanghai's Songhu Battle Memorial Hall in Shanghai, east China, Dec. 13, 2019, on the occasion of China's National Memorial Day for Nanjing Massacre Victims. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chan Pui Man (1st R) acts as a volunteer during her spare time at the University of Macao in Macao, south China, Nov. 21, 2019. Chan, born in 1999 in Macao, is a student at the Faculty of Business Administration of the University of Macao. As Chan said, nowadays Macao has greatly promoted the development of its higher education, with more students being willing to stay here to continue their study after high school. In her eyes, Macao has become more international, with more foreign companies and skyscrapers appearing here and more people know about it. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)





Chan Pui Man (R) discusses with a classmate during break at the University of Macao in Macao, south China, Nov. 21, 2019.(Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



Chan Pui Man (C) walks with classmates at the University of Macao in Macao, south China, Nov. 21, 2019.(Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



Chan Pui Man (1st L) and classmates take part in an activity at the University of Macao in Macao, south China, Nov. 18, 2019.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow fever;



Yellow Fever said:


> Shenzhen
> 
> vr rodeo by adam. ruszkowski, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

More posted by Yellow fever



Yellow Fever said:


> Chongqing
> 
> Life's Weight by Angelo Franchini, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Elementary school students learn astrology at a planetarium in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Dec. 14, 2019. An planetarium opened its door to the public for trial operation in Lhasa on Saturday. (Xinhua/Li Xin)





Visitors take photos at a planetarium in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Dec. 14, 2019. An planetarium opened its door to the public for trial operation in Lhasa on Saturday. (Xinhua/Li Xin)



Visitors watch a movie at a dome theatre in a planetarium in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Dec. 14, 2019. An planetarium opened its door to the public for trial operation in Lhasa on Saturday. (Xinhua/Li Xin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rescuers prepare to enter the flooded coal mine in Gongxian County of Yibin City in southwest China's Sichuan Province, Dec. 15, 2019. Four miners were found dead and 14 others remained trapped underground in a flooded coal mine in southwest China's Sichuan Province, local authorities said Saturday. Rescuers are making all-out efforts to search for the trapped. Nearly 200 personnel have joined in the rescue and professional rescue forces have entered the well, according to the provincial emergency management bureau. (Xinhua/Xue Yubin)



College students taste chocolate cake displayed by the canteen of Shanghai Jiao Tong University during the Shanghai University Gourmet Carnival in Shanghai, east China, Dec. 15, 2019. The second Shanghai University Gourmet Carnival kicked off in East China University of Science and Technology on Sunday, displaying more than 70 dishes from 34 colleges and universities in Shanhai. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)



Photo taken on Dec. 15, 2019 shows the succulent-shaped mousse cake displayed by the canteen of Shanghai Ocean University during the Shanghai University Gourmet Carnival in Shanghai, east China. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)



Kindergarten students learn to sort waste into four categories in a game in Rugao, Jiangsu province, earlier in June. XU HUI/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A man sweeps snow off his car as Beijing sees its second snow on Dec 16. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



Cars are covered with snow in Beijing on Dec 16. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



Tourists visit the Summer Palace amid snow on Dec 16, 2019. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]



A winter swimming enthusiast braves the water in Shichahai Lake, Beijing, on Dec 16, 2019. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]



A sanitation worker in Chaoyang district, Beijing, spreads salt on the pavement to prevent pedestrians from slipping on Dec 16, 2019. [Photo by Du Lianyi/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Cooks compete in a pumpkin cooking competition. The event was held in Huichang County, East China's Jiangxi province, on Sunday, Dec 15, 2019. A total of 36 teams from counties of the city participated in the event, using pumpkin as cooking material. The pumpkin industry has been vigorously developed by locals, with 10,000 mu (666.67 hectares) of growing area and a yearly yield of 20 million kilograms. [Photo by Chen Zebing/chinadaily.com.cn]



Juries examine dishes during the pumpkin cooking competition held in Huichang County, East China's Jiangxi province, on Sunday. [Photo by Chen Zebing/chinadaily.com.cn]







Students of Dunhuang mural dance at Lanzhou University of Arts and Science stage a performance in Lanzhou, Gansu province, on Nov 28, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People practice sewing during a vocational training class in Zhaosu County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Dec. 14, 2019. Various vocational training programs have been conducted in Zhaosu during the slack farming season so that farmers and herdsmen may find more job opportunities to increase income. Currently, a total of 44 classes in 17 types of professions are available, according to local authority. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)





People practice baking during a vocational training class in Zhaosu County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Dec. 14, 2019. 



People practice welding during a vocational training class in Zhaosu County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Dec. 14, 2019.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Family members take the high-speed train running along the Guangzhou-Shenzhen Intercity Railway to Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, Dec. 15, 2019. The Guangzhou-Shenzhen Intercity Railway designed with a speed of 140 km per hour started its official operation on Sunday. A total of 15 stations are set along the railway, which has joined Guangzhou, Dongguan and Shenzhen into a "one-hour economic circle". (Xinhua/Liang Xu)



The conductor stands by as the high-speed train C6714 prepares to pull out of the Shenzhen Airport Railway Station along the Guangzhou-Shenzhen Intercity Railway in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, Dec. 15, 2019. (Xinhua/Liang Xu)



The high-speed train C6714 pulls out of the Shenzhen Airport Railway Station along the Guangzhou-Shenzhen Intercity Railway in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, Dec. 15, 2019. (Xinhua/Liang Xu)



A train runs on Xiangbahe grand bridge during a trial operation of Chengdu-Guiyang railway in southwest China's Guizhou Province, Dec. 3, 2019. The 650-kilometer railway, an important part of the country's high-speed rail network, is expected to be in operation on Dec. 16. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)



A train runs in a trial operation of Chengdu-Guiyang railway in southwest China's Guizhou Province, Dec. 3, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Staff members participating in the construction of the Yancheng Railway Station pose for photos at the station in the city of Yancheng, east China's Jiangsu Province, Dec. 16, 2019. The Xuzhou-Yancheng rail line and Lianyungang-Huai'an rail line were put into service on Monday, linking major cities in northern Jiangsu with high-speed railway network. (Xinhua/Li Bo)



Passengers pose for photos at the Yancheng Railway Station in the city of Yancheng, east China's Jiangsu Province, Dec. 16, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Bo)



Aerial photo taken on Dec. 14, 2019 shows a view of the Yancheng Railway Station in the city of Yancheng, east China's Jiangsu Province. (Xinhua)



The train D5669 arrives at the Yancheng Railway Station in the city of Yancheng, east China's Jiangsu Province, Dec. 16, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Bo)



The train D5672 leaves the Yancheng Railway Station in the city of Yancheng, east China's Jiangsu Province, Dec. 16, 2019.(Xinhua/Li Bo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A series of re-enactments by Shanghai schoolchildren of some of the world's most famous paintings, such as Girl with a Pearl Earring by 17th-century Dutch painter Johannes Vermeer and Van Gogh's Self-Portrait, went viral on social networking platforms.







Bewigged and costumed, using a flyswatter as a violin, cuddling their younger siblings, pet cats and dogs, or just wearing a winsome smile, the children posed in imitation of the paintings' scenes.

The funny photos created by children from Erlian Primary School in Shanghai's Yangpu district were recently displayed at the school.

The school said that through such imitations they aimed to help children enjoy the beauty of paintings, a world language.

"We hoped children experience the beauty of such famous paintings in a more playful form, and through the whole process, they will have a better understanding and appreciation of such renowned art," said Chang Jie, a teacher at the school.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Li Liuping works at her store in Luzhai county, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Dec 14, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

Seven years ago, Li Liuping returned to her hometown with 60,000 yuan that she had saved from working in Guangdong to start running a store featuring local specialties in Luzhai county, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region.



Li Liuping and her staff package oranges at the store in Luzhai county, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Dec 13, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Li Liuping purchases local specialty products including edible fungus and dried bamboo shoots in Mulong village of Luzhai county, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Dec 14, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

Li's business has grown, thanks to support from anti-poverty policies as well as the increasing popularity in the market of local specialties including oranges, lucid ganoderma and shiitake mushrooms.

This year, Li was elected president of an association for young entrepreneurs in Luzhai county.

Now, Li's brick-and-mortar store has expanded to more than 300 square meters in the county, and she has sold more than 10,000 local specialty products annually around China through her online store.

Moreover, she has also helped other low-income families in the county sell products to leave behind poverty.



Li Liuping and her staff take a promotional video at an orange orchard in Luzhai county, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Dec 9, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Li Liuping and her staff at the store in Luzhai county, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Dec 14, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A Long March-3A carrier rocket carrying two satellites of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) blasts off from Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, southwest China's Sichuan Province, on Dec. 16, 2019. The launch marked 24 medium earth orbit satellites in the BDS-3 have all been successfully sent into space, and the deployment of the core BDS-3 constellation system has been completed, according to Yang Changfeng, chief designer of the BDS. (Photo by Guo Wenbin/Xinhua)



Potential homebuyers look at a property model in Nantong, Jiangsu province. XU JINBAI/FOR CHINA DAILY



Chinese vendors sell pork and other meat products at their stalls in a free market in Kunming, Southwest China's Yunnan province, June 29, 2019. [Photo/IC]



A humanoid robot called Walker, developed by UBTech, is displayed at the World Robot Conference held in Beijing, Aug 20, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



An audience member wearing virtual reality glasses watches the Migu Music Awards Ceremony in a 5G immersive experience zone. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow fever;



Yellow Fever said:


> Taiwan
> 
> Keelung by Songshancat, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

More photos posted by Yellow Fever;



Yellow Fever said:


> Hong Kong
> 
> retrospective: "電車路 the tram road" (Sept 2007) by hugo poon, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students have PE class at the Pui Ching Middle School in Macao, south China, March 21, 2019. On Dec. 20, Macao will celebrate the 20th anniversary of its return to motherland. Over the past two decades, the special administrative region has made great strides in economic development and achieved prosperity and stability under the "one country, two systems" principle. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



People visit the Ruins of St. Paul's complex in Macao, south China, Dec. 12, 2019. On Dec. 20, Macao will celebrate the 20th anniversary of its return to motherland. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



A flag-raising ceremony is held at the Hou Kong Middle School in Macao, south China, Nov. 18, 2019. On Dec. 20, Macao will celebrate the 20th anniversary of its return to motherland. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



Aerial photo taken on Oct. 23, 2019 shows the Macao Tower in Macao, south China. On Dec. 20, Macao will celebrate the 20th anniversary of its return to motherland. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



People visit the Golden Lotus Square in Macao, south China, Dec. 13, 2019.(Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People take photos of a new train of the Light Rapid Transit line in Macao. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]



Passengers pass through gates at a station of the Light Rapid Transit line in Macao. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

On the 20th anniversary of returning to the motherland, in early December, 
Macao unveiled its first Light Rapid Transit line – the 11-station Taipa route – to celebrate the occasion, and to showcase the region's improving transportation capability.





Macao residents can enjoy free rides on the new railway through Dec 31. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]



A train of the Light Rapid Transit line in Macao. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Stretching 9.3 kilometers, the route covers the main residential districts, Taipa city center and Taipa old village, and the main tourist area. It links the sea terminal, airport and land transportation hub of Macao.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rescuers transfer survivors of a coal mine flooding accident at the Shanmushu coal mine owned by the Sichuan Coal Industry Group in Gongxian county of Yibin city, Southwest China's Sichuan province, Dec 18, 2019. [Photos/Xinhua]

​




After more than 80 hours of rescue operation, 13 miners trapped in a flooded coal mine in Sichuan province were rescued on Wednesday.

The Sichuan Coal Industry Group's Shanmushu mine in the province's Gongxian county under the administration of the city of Yibin flooded at 3:26 pm on Saturday.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students walk on a tightrope during a daily training at a Dawazi art center in Yengisar County in the southwest China’s Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region, December 17, 2019. Tightrope walking is known as Dawazi in Xinjiang, and it is believed to have been performed for about 2,000 years. Traditional Dawazi performers walk on a tightrope made of grass, 15 to 21 meters above the ground, without wearing a safety harness or any protective equipment. Dawazi was given national intangible cultural heritage status in China in 2006. (Photo: China News Service/ Liu Xin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Dong Ruijing engraves Chinese characters on a piece of filigree inlay silver artwork in Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 17, 2019.(Xinhua/Chen Zhonghao)



Photo taken on Dec. 17, 2019 shows filigree inlay articles exhibited at Dong Ruijing's studio in Beijing, capital of China. (Xinhua/Chen Zhonghao)



Photo taken on Dec. 17, 2019 shows a filigree inlay necklace in Beijing, capital of China. (Xinhua/Chen Zhonghao)



Photo taken on Dec. 17, 2019 shows a silver bowl made with filigree inlay techniques in Beijing, capital of China.(Xinhua/Chen Zhonghao)

Filigree inlay is crowned as one of the eight traditional arts and crafts of Beijing. With gold or silver as raw material, filigree inlay craftsmen apply complex techniques such as knitting and welding so as to shape metal wires into various forms. Then they create fluted patterns on the wires with techniques such as hollowing and cutting for gems to be inserted. Once a royal technique, filigree inlay is listed as one of the national intangible culture heritage. Dong Ruijing has been working on filigree inlay for over 30 years. His artwork have been recognized and rewarded in various competitions and expo committees. In recent years, Dong has been promoting and innovating this technique so that it can be known and favored by more people and the traditional culture be passed down. (Xinhua/Chen Zhonghao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Yu In Sin (C) and her schoolmates attend a flag-raising ceremony at the Premier School Affiliated to Hou Kong Middle School in Macao, south China, Nov. 25, 2019. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



Yu In Sin reads a book at the library of the Premier School Affiliated to Hou Kong Middle School in Macao, south China, Nov. 25, 2019. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



Yu In Sin (1st L, front) and her schoolmates arrange the exercise books at the classroom of the Premier School Affiliated to Hou Kong Middle School in Macao, south China, Nov. 25, 2019. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)

The 10-year-old Yu, born in Macao, is a fifth-grade student of the Premier School Affiliated to Hou Kong Middle School. Her brother also studies at the school.



Yu In Sin's mother helps her with schoolbag in Macao, south China, Nov. 25, 2019. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)

In the eyes of her mother, Yu In Sin is an optimistic, sunny and lively girl with many talents. 



Photo taken on Nov. 25, 2019 shows the trophies and medals of Yu In Sin in Macao, south China. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)

She has won many awards in Macao primary school students' storytelling, recitation, art and dance competitions. Although born after Macao's return to China, Yu learnt a lot about the motherland in her textbooks. "My teacher said Macao is an important city of the Maritime Silk Road, and I am very proud that this is the place where I grow up, " said Yu. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever;



Yellow Fever said:


> Beijing
> 
> Qian Men, Beijing by Michael Zhang, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

More as posted by Yellow fever;



Yellow Fever said:


> Chongqing
> 
> 5D3_3210-Chongqing-HongyaCave by DocMac71, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by yellow Fever

Tianjin

Tianjin polo 2013-2017 by Tom O'Malley, on Flickr

Tianjin polo 2013-2017 by Tom O'Malley, on Flickr

Sugar Artist by Taomeister, on Flickr

Untitled by tianjin street, on Flickr

Swimmers on Break by Taomeister, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A volunteer administers an amusing game on garbage classification for pupils at the Juyuan Primary School in Qingdao City, east China's Shandong Province, Dec. 18, 2019. Youth volunteers for social service from the Qingdao Zhanqiao Bookstore launched a scientific information outreach program at the Juyuan Primary School Wednesday. Through video clips, knowledge contests, short dramas and amusing games, the volunteers attempted to help the pupils better understand the necessity of garbage classification as well as the importance of environmental and ecological protection. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)



Pupils learn about garbage classification at the Juyuan Primary School in Qingdao City, east China's Shandong Province, Dec. 18, 2019.





A volunteer hosts a knowledge contest on garbage classification for pupils at the Juyuan Primary School in Qingdao City, east China's Shandong Province, Dec. 18, 2019.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A teacher (C) demonstrates a movement in yangge dance, an officially recognized national intangible cultural heritage, for her pupils at the Xiaoyanying Primary School in Luanzhou City of north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 19, 2019. The Xiaoyanying Primary School introduced yangge dance to its campus several years ago and has invited local performers to teach regular classes on this art widely popular in eastern parts of Hebei Province. (Xinhua/Mu Yu)



A teacher (R) prepares stage make-up for a pupil attending dressed rehearsal of yangge dance, an officially recognized national intangible cultural heritage, at the Xiaoyanying Primary School in Luanzhou City of north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 19, 2019.(Xinhua/Mu Yu)







Pupils of the Xiaoyanying Primary School rehearse yangge dance, an officially recognized national intangible cultural heritage, in Luanzhou City of north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 19, 2019.(Xinhua/Mu Yu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors check out an intelligent robot developed by Baidu Inc at the World Internet Conference held in Wuzhen, Zhejiang province, in October. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]



A visitor tries Oppo's AR glasses at an industry expo in Shenzhen, Guangdong province. [Photo provided to China Daily]



An employee monitors operations at the new automated container terminal in Qingdao, Shandong province. [Photo by Zhang Jingang/For China Daily]



A customer pays using a facial recognition device at a supermarket in Beijing. [Photo by Zou Hong/China Daily]



A cosplayer plays games on her mobile phone during an industry expo in Shanghai. CHEN YUYU/CHINA NEWS SERVICE


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A number of participants in the ox-shaped air model run in the mountains, enjoying the pleasure of a 'fun mountaineering game' in Pingjiang county, Yueyang city, Central China's Hunan province, on Dec 14, 2019. [Photo/chinanews.com]



Maintenance workers remove dust from a statue of Guangong, a famous general in the Three Kingdoms dynasty (220-280), in Xuchang, Henan province, on Dec 16. The 15-meter-high statue is the largest of Guangong in Asia. The maintenance work will last about 15 days and will involve removing dust, filling in cracks and painting it with copper powder. [Photo/for China Daily]



Photo taken on Dec 17, 2019, shows a view at the Maoxiang canyon in Zhidan county, Northwest China's Shaanxi province. The canyon consists of nine segments with a total length of 12 kilometers. [Photo/Xinhua]



Aerial photo taken on Dec 15, 2019 shows constructors preparing for the opening of the Ice-Snow World in Harbin, capital of Northeast China's Heilongjiang province. [Photo by Xie Jianfei/Xinhua]



A worker makes a work of glass at the workshop of a company in Hejian city, North China's Hebei province, Dec 18, 2019. The glassmaking industry in Hejian city started from the 1970s. To revive this industry, the local authority has guided companies to focus on product research and upgrading. Now, there are more than 240 glassmaking companies and over 50,000 staff members involved in the industry in Hejian. The annual output of works of glass reached a value of 2 billion yuan (about $285.6 million) and the works have been exported to over 50 countries and regions. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A new satellite, jointly developed by China and Brazil, was sent into space on Friday, pushing forward the aerospace cooperation between the two countries, according to the China National Space Administration. 



The China-Brazil Earth Resource Satellite-4A was launched on a Long March-4B carrier rocket at 11:22 a.m. Friday Beijing Time from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province.





The satellite is the sixth satellite under the earth resource satellite cooperation program between the two countries. It will obtain global optical remote-sensing data and support the Brazilian government's monitoring of the Amazon rainforest and the country's environmental changes. (Photo: China News Service/He Meng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Dec. 19, 2019 shows a wallet during an exhibition about Jin embroidery, a traditional craft in Shanxi Province, at the Taiyuan Art Museum in Taiyuan, north China's Shanxi Province. (Xinhua/Cao Yang)



A visitor takes a photo in an exhibition about Jin embroidery, a traditional craft in Shanxi Province, at the Taiyuan Art Museum in Taiyuan, north China's Shanxi Province, Dec. 19, 2019. (Xinhua/Cao Yang)



Photo taken on Dec. 19, 2019 shows a hat during an exhibition about Jin embroidery, a traditional craft in Shanxi Province, at the Taiyuan Art Museum in Taiyuan, north China's Shanxi Province. (Xinhua/Cao Yang)



A visitor takes a photo in an exhibition about Jin embroidery, a traditional craft in Shanxi Province, at the Taiyuan Art Museum in Taiyuan, north China's Shanxi Province, Dec. 19, 2019. (Xinhua/Cao Yang)



Photo taken on Dec. 19, 2019 shows a table skirt during an exhibition about Jin embroidery, a traditional craft in Shanxi Province, at the Taiyuan Art Museum in Taiyuan, north China's Shanxi Province. (Xinhua/Cao Yang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors are attracted to products of foodstuff manufacturers displayed at a foodstuff vocational skills contest (western-style pasta) and food products exhibition in Shanghai, east China, Dec. 20, 2019. The event brought on-site making of western-style pasta, exhibition of specialty food listed as intangible cultural heritage, and products of foodstuff manufacturers to celebrate the incoming new year of 2020. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)



A contestant works on a cake during a foodstuff vocational skills contest (western-style pasta) and food products exhibition in Shanghai, east China, Dec. 20, 2019.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Carrier rocket Long March-5 Y3 is seen at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in south China's Hainan Province, Dec. 21, 2019. The third Long March-5 rocket, China's largest carrier rocket, was vertically transported to the launching area at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in south China's Hainan Province on Saturday. It is planned to be launched at the end of December, according to the China National Space Administration. 

​
The carrier rocket, coded as Long March-5 Y3, is planned to be launched at the end of December, according to the China National Space Administration.

Space engineers have conducted a general assembly and tests on the rocket after it was transported to Wenchang at the end of October.

​
It took about two hours to vertically transport the large rocket to the launching area of the center Saturday morning. Space engineers will conduct a final examination and tests on the rocket before the launch.

The upcoming flight of the Long March-5 rocket is regarded as a highlight of China's space sector this year, as the large rocket is the key to China's future space missions.

If the flight is successful, the carrier rocket will be tasked with launching China's first Mars probe and sending the Chang'e-5 lunar probe to the moon to bring lunar samples back to Earth. In addition, a modified version of the rocket, Long March-5B, will be used to construct China's space station.(Photo by Zhang Gaoxiang/Xinhua)

​
Combo photo taken on Dec. 19, 2019 shows China's polar icebreaker Xuelong 2 (up), or Snow Dragon 2, and penguins (bottom) on a floating ice near Xuelong 2 in the Southern Ocean. China's first domestically made polar icebreaker Xuelong 2 came across many polar animals in the Southern Ocean on Thursday during its maiden voyage for the country's 36th Antarctic expedition. (Xinhua/Liu Shiping)



Team members of China's 36th Antarctic expedition pose for photos with sea sediment samples after they collected the samples in the Cosmonauts Sea on Dec. 17, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Shiping)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever;



Yellow Fever said:


> Macau
> 
> Macau - gambling influence by Howard Pulling, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever;



Yellow Fever said:


> Taipei
> 
> DSC_7004 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children learn to make Jiaozi, a traditional Chinese dumpling, to the seniors who live alone during an event to celebrate the upcoming winter solstice at a community in Hefei City, east China's Anhui Province, Dec. 20, 2019. As the Winter Solstice or Dongzhi is drawing near, a celebrating event was held here to bring the children, seniors who live alone, and other residents of the community together to experience warmth of the neighborhood. Lots of Chinese people still observe the old tradition of having Jiaozi for dinner on the Winter Solstice. (Xinhua/Cao Li)



Children serve just-cooked Jiaozi, a traditional Chinese dumpling, to the seniors who live alone during an event to celebrate the upcoming winter solstice at a community in Hefei City, east China's Anhui Province, Dec. 20, 2019.(Xinhua/Cao Li)



Li Shulan (L), a community volunteer, cuts hair for a local resident during an activity to celebrate the upcoming Dongzhi, the traditional Chinese Winter Solstice festival, at Liuyingmen community of Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Xin)



A community volunteer boils dumplings for the elderly during an activity to celebrate the upcoming Dongzhi, the traditional Chinese Winter Solstice festival, at a community of Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 20, 2019. (Xinhua/Li Xin)



Migrant workers taste just-cooked dumplings served by a volunteer to celebrate the upcoming Winter Solstice or Dongzhi at the construction site of Anhui section of Anqing-Jiujiang railway, east China's Anhui Province, Dec. 21, 2019. Lots of Chinese people still observe the old tradition of having dumplings for dinner on the Winter Solstice. (Xinhua/Cao Li)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_1696L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_1659L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_1598L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_1596L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_1594L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever!



Yellow Fever said:


> Beijing
> 
> Beijing Fayuan Temple, Winter Morning by Michael Zhang, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever



Yellow Fever said:


> Shanghai
> 
> The Seven Secrets You Will Never Know About Philadelphia Flower Show Entrance | Philadelphia Flower Show Entrance by Flower Nifty, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

More PIX posted by Yellow Fever;



Yellow Fever said:


> Taipei
> 
> Taipei by Songshancat, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chun Yu, an anime character models creator, shows his model named "Zhongqing" inspired by chime bells from the Tomb of Marquis Yi of the ancient Zeng State. [Photo/Xinhua]

People may not be familiar with model kits or garage kits creators, but trendy toy models made by them are well-received by younger generation in China.

"Instead of playing games, it gives me a greater sense of accomplishment to make my favorite anime game character models," said Chun Yu, a senior player of DIY model kits from Tianjin.

In 2017, Chun won the championship at an animation image models competition, and then he set up a studio with friends to pursue his passion.

"I choose Chinese elements combined with modern designs for my prototype creation, since Chinese culture is both extensive and profound," said Chun.



"Zhongqing", a toy model made by Chun Yu. [Photo/Xinhua]



A model of Emperor Yu taming the flood. [Photo/Xinhua]



Model kits inspired by the Chinese animated film Ne Zha. [Photo/Xinhua]



Model kits made by Chun Yu.^^kay: [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors look at models of Beidou satellites at the fourth IIEE in Beijing on Dec 20. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



Staff members demonstrate somatosensory control in robot wrestling at the fourth IIEE in Beijing on Dec 20. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



A woman touches the hand of a robot at the fourth IIEE in Beijing on Dec 20. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



A visitor takes photos of the docking models of Tiangong II and Shenzhou XI at the fourth IIEE in Beijing on Dec 20. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

The fourth International Innovation and Entrepreneurship Expo (IIEE) kicked off in Beijing on Friday and will run through Dec 22. The expo this year, themed on youth and innovation, has attracted innovative startups from more than 10 countries and regions including China, Germany, US, Singapore, Japan and Mongolia.



The interior of a 5G laboratory is seen in Beijing on Dec 1, 2019. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A parent takes his child to experience robotics and programming. GENG FEIFEI/CHINA DAILY

A boom in early learning centers is aiding parents who want to get their kids on the first rung of the learning ladder.

With improving living conditions, the Chinese parents are paying increasing attention to early-stage formative education for their children.

None of them want their offspring to get left behind on the starting line of education.



A grandma reads a book with her grandchild together. GENG FEIFEI/CHINA DAILY





Children receive dance, physical and etiquette classes at an early-education facility. GENG FEIFEI/CHINA DAILY



A child learns about boxing. GENG FEIFEI/CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The 107-meter-long main snow sculpture Proud Phoenix in the Snow welcomes its first visitors on Dec 23 at the 32nd China Harbin Sun Island International Snow Sculpture Art Expo. [Photo by Song Yunjun for chinadaily.com.cn]









Snow sculptures are on display on Dec 23 at the 32nd China Harbin Sun Island International Snow Sculpture Art Expo. [Photo by Song Yunjun for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Railway police officers examine counterfeit train tickets in Nanjing, capital of Jiangsu Province on Dec. 23, 2019. Railway police in Nanjing arrest two suspects after busting two dens that produced and sold fake tickets. (Photo/China News Service)



Photo shows the counterfeit train tickets seized in Nanjing, capital of Jiangsu Province on Dec. 23, 2019. (Photo/China News Service)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Breeders embrace four six-month-old giant panda cubs to do outdoor exercise at the Chongqing Zoo in southwest China's Chongqing on Dec. 22, 2019. The zoo held on Sunday a half-year-old birthday celebration for the four panda cubs named Shuangshuang, Chongchong and Xixi, Qingqing, which combine to symbolize "double joy and happiness" in Chinese. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)









Four six-month-old giant panda cubs play at the Chongqing Zoo in southwest China's Chongqing on Dec. 22, 2019(Xinhua/Tang Yi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tourist visit the floral greenhouse in the City of Flowers, a gardening complex in Kunming, capital of southwest China's Yunnan Province, Dec. 22, 2019. The City of Flowers, a large-scale gardening complex in Kunming, includes a floral greenhouse, an experimental museum and a 4D media hall in over 60,000 square meters. (Xinhua/Hu Chao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever;



Yellow Fever said:


> Taipei
> 
> Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

More posted by Yellow Fever;



Yellow Fever said:


> Suhe Village near Lijiang, Yunnan province
> 
> Shuhe Ancient Old Town by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The Miao people hold a festival to celebrate the new year in Rongshui Miao autonomous county of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Dec 21, 2019. [Photo by Zhong Huilong/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Thousands of tourists gathered at Shuanglonggou scenic area to celebrate a big festival of the Miao ethnic group.







The Miao people have the tradition to perform dances and play the lusheng, a folk instrument, to celebrate the Miao New Year in late December, in Rongshui Miao autonomous county of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region. This year the festival fell on Dec 21.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A view of the Christmas market at Solana in Beijing, Dec 20, 2019. [Photo/Sipa]



Christmas decorations brighten up a shopping mall in Shanghai, Dec 22, 2019. [Photo/Sipa]



Christmas decorations are seen at the Christmas market at Solana in Beijing, Dec 20, 2019. [Photo/Sipa]



Consumers check out Christmas-themed items at the global flagship store of "niko and..." brand in Shanghai, Dec 21, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



A Christmas tree lighting ceremony is held at a shopping mall in Wuhu, East China's Anhui province, Dec 22, 2019. [Photo/Sipa]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People visit the 21st edition of Ice-Snow World in Harbin, capital of Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, Dec 23, 2019. [Photos by Guo Junfeng/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pupils show their handicraft with "honesty" written in Chinese on it at Xiangzhangyayuan Primary School in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, Dec. 25, 2019. The primary school on Wednesday carried out an event to welcome the new year by integrating handicrafts with traditional virtues. (Xinhua/Liu Junxi)





Pupils make their handicrafts at Xiangzhangyayuan Primary School in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, Dec. 25, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Junxi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Artwork of jingtailan, or cloisonnéenamel, are showcased at a museum in Beijing on Dec. 12, 2019. (Photo/Xinhua)

Jingtailan, the world-renowned cloisonnéenamel representing one of China's most time-honored forms of art, has undergone a revival in the modern era, thanks to the efforts and wisdom of Chinese craftsmen.







Technicians in the Beijing Enamel Factory Co Ltd have been working to achieve breakthroughs in designing and creating cloisonnéenamel artworks.

Let's see how cloisonné enamel artworks, China's national intangible cultural heritage, are made in a factory with over 60 years of history.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tourists in northwest China's Zhaosu County in Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, witnessed a splendid scene of tens of thousands of horses galloping in a snowy grassland. Zhaosu County is dubbed by Chinese people as the "Home to Horses from Heaven". Normally, these horses are fed in stables. 





Herdsmen occasionally release them to run on the vast grassland to exercise their bodies, which has gradually become one of the main attractions for tourists. In winter, the local government regularly gathers these horses together to form a grand scene the majestic creatures thundering across the grassland. (Photos: China News Service/Li Wenwu)



Aerial photo shows tourists visiting the Hukou Waterfall scenic spot in Jixian, north China's Shanxi Province, Dec. 24, 2019. Hukou waterfall is located on the border area between north China's Shanxi and northwest China's Shaanxi provinces. (Xinhua/Yang Chenguang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A carved wood version of one of China's most famous paintings, Riverside Scene at Qingming Festival, debuts in southwest China’s Chongqing municipality, December 25, 2019. Carved from a 3.27-meter-high, 0.99-meter-wide and 2.01-meter-tall thuja wood, the sculpture takes a craftsman from Chongqing working two years to complete. 





The masterpiece depicts 300 people with individual expressions and postures going about their bustling daily lives. Riverside Scene at Qingming Festival is one of the 10 most famous ancient Chinese paintings and has been long crowned as China's top artistic classic. It was created by famous painter Zhang Zeduan during the Northern Song Dynasty (960-1127). (Photos: China News Service/ Zhong Xin)



The aerial photo taken on December 25, 2019 shows greenhouses at South China Botanical Garden in Guangzhou, South China’s Guangdong province. The structure of those greenhouses looks like flowers. As one of the largest greenhouse complex in the world, the garden is crowded with over 3,500 kinds of rare plants. (Photo: China News Service/Ji Dong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The commercial suborbital carrier rocket Tansuo-1 blasts off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Jiuquan, northwest China's Gansu Province, Dec. 25, 2019. The commercial suborbital carrier rocket Tansuo-1 developed by a private Chinese company was launched from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China Wednesday. 





The rocket can serve purposes of meteorological observation, microgravity testing as well as satellite payload experiments. It was the maiden flight of the first rocket developed by the company. (Photos by Wang Jiangbo/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors enjoy the light show in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, December 24, 2019. A light festival opens in the city’s Happy Valley Park on Tuesday. (Photos: China News Service/ Zhang Chang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Dec 23, 2019 shows a fleet of buses carrying villagers migrating from Shuanghu County, Nagchu city, Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region. [Photo/Xinhua]



Photo taken on Dec 23, 2019 shows Dekyi, a 53-year-old villager of Shuanghu county, Nagchu city, Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, on her migration trip.[Photo/Xinhua]



Photo taken on Dec 23, 2019 in the south bank of the Yarlung Zangbo River, shows new houses built for villagers migrating from Shuanghu county, Nagchu city, Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region.[Photo/Xinhua]



Photo taken on Dec 23, 2019, shows a 7-month-old baby from Shuanghu county, Nagchu city, Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, on the migration trip. [Photo/Xinhua]



An 80-year-old villager (C) migrated from Shuanghu county, Nagchu city, southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, stands in front of her new home with relatives on Dec 23, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

Welcome to new home! A total of 2,900 villagers travelled about 1000 km to resettle in a more livable place in southern Tibet.

LHASA -- A total of 2,900 villagers from three villages of Shuanghu county, have recently left their hometown with an average altitude of 5,000 meters above sea level and travelled nearly 1,000 kilometers to resettle in Konggar county, which, at a relatively low altitude, is located to the south bank of the Yarlung Zangbo River in southern Tibet.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A Long March-5 rocket moves to the launch pad at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in South China's Hainan province on Dec 21, 2019. It will blast off this month. [Photo by Su Dong/For China Daily]



Women of the Miao ethnic group participate in a basketball game to celebrate the new year in Rongshui Miao autonomous county of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Dec 21, 2019.



Ships participate in a fire drill in the Qiongzhou Strait off Haikou, South China's Hainan province, on Dec 23, 2019. The drill simulated an accident where a passenger ship collides with a cargo ship, leaving hundreds of people onboard in need of rescue. More than 200 people participated in the drill, along with 23 ships and boats, one helicopter, and two emergency vehicles from 15 departments. [Photo by Song Guoqiang/For China Daily] [Photo/Xinhua]



Icy frost blankets the city of Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin province, on the morning of Dec 24, 2019. The phenomenon, known as rime, occurs when water vapor in clouds or fog rapidly freezes and sticks to cold objects such as tree branches. [Photo by Wang Wiang/For China Daily]



An ice and snow castle stands at the 21st edition of the Ice-Snow World in Harbin, capital of Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, Dec 23, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rat-themed decorations are seen in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, Dec 26, 2019. [Photo/Sipa]



A child shows a rat-shaped paper-cutting work in Rugao, East China's Jiangsu province, Dec 23. [Photo/Sipa]

As per Chinese zodiac calendar, 2020 is the Year of the Rat. Various kinds of rat-themed decorations, toys, and creative products are coming to the market.



Rat-shaped decorations are shown in Handan, Hebei province, Dec 26. [Photo/Sipa]

Each lunar year is linked to one of 12 animals, whose traits are attributed to people born during that year. Those born in the Year of the Rat are said to be intelligent, adaptable and optimistic.



A customer picks rat-themed decorations at a market in Xi'an, on Dec 26, 2019. [Photo/Sipa]



A giant rat on display at a shopping mall, in Beijing, Dec 26. [Photo/Sipa]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children play with snow at the 10th Taoranting Ice & Snow Carnival held in Beijing, Dec 27, 2019. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]



A child is pulled in a snow tube at the 10th Taoranting Ice & Snow Carnival held in Beijing, Dec 27, 2019. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]



Children play in the snow during the Embracing 2022 Ice and Snow Cultural Festival held in Beijing Olympic Park, Dec 27, 2019. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]



A little girl plays with a snowball at the 10th Taoranting Ice & Snow Carnival held in Beijing, Dec 27, 2019. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]



Children sit on an inflatable toy caterpillar during the Embracing 2022 Ice and Snow Cultural Festival held in Beijing Olympic Park, Dec 27, 2019. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing's Caibai Department Store has released a collection of gold jewelry and accessory to celebrate the upcoming Chinese Spring Festival. [Photos provided to China Daily]

Caibai Department Store, Beijing's shopping mall famous for its jewelry products, collaborated with the Palace Museum to release a collection of gold jewelry and accessory to celebrate the upcoming Chinese Spring Festival.





The collection features unique patterns of the royal families and designs representing good luck in Chinese traditional culture.

Next year, the Palace Museum will celebrate its 600th anniversary. Li Ji, vice-director of the Palace Museum, said he hopes the new collection will make the antiques alive.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

106 model aircraft, one prototype of China's home developed large passenger C919 jetliner, completes its first flight in Shanghai on December 27, 2019, according to the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC). (Photo: China News Service/ Wang Jiliang)





106 model aircraft, one prototype of China's home developed large passenger C919 jetliner, completes its first flight in Shanghai on December 27, 2019, according to the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC). (Photo: China News Service/ Wang Jiliang)





Members of China's 36th Antarctic expedition team collect conductivity, temperature and depth (CTD) data at China's polar icebreaker Xuelong 2 in the Southern Ocean, Dec. 17, 2019. (Xinhua/Liu Shiping)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A Confucius statue is exhibited at the National Museum of China in Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 27, 2019. A Confucius culture exhibition was held here on Friday showcasing the formation, development and inheritance of Confucianism. (Xinhua/Jin Liangkuai)





People visit the Confucius exhibition at the National Museum of China in Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 27, 2019.(Xinhua/Jin Liangkuai)



A visitor looks at The Analects of Confucius of different language versions at the National Museum of China in Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 27, 2019.(Xinhua/Jin Liangkuai)



Sacrificial utensils from Confucius Temple are exhibited at the National Museum of China in Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 27, 2019(Xinhua/Jin Liangkuai)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People visit the Maiji Mountain Grottoes in Tianshui, northwest China's Gansu Province, Dec. 26, 2019.



The Maiji Mountain Grottoes is one of the four most famous grottoes in China with 221 grottoes preserved at present. (Xinhua/Ma Ning)





Aerial photo taken on Dec. 26, 2019 shows the Maiji Mountain Grottoes after snow in Tianshui, northwest China's Gansu Province. (Xinhua/Ma Ning)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Lu Yao (R), an award-winning graduate of the Beijing-based Central Conservatory of Music, instructs as a student listens during a free-of-charge master-class in Colombo, Sri Lanka, Dec. 19, 2019. (Xinhua/Tang Lu)

When Lu Yao, an award-winning graduate of the Beijing-based Central Conservatory of Music, walked on to the stage of the Lionel Wendt Theatre at the city center of capital Colombo, "Some audiences were taken aback by his boyish appearance," De Saram said.

Lu's masterful interpretation of classics by Chopin, Mozart and Beethoven revealed a maturity and depth, and quickly drew the audience into his world. His explosive duet with host CMSC was described as "inspirational" by De Saram, and a moment for artists from two civilized friends to display their musical prowess.



Chinese students perform on a New Year concert in Minsk, Belarus, Dec. 26, 2019. (Xinhua/Henadz Zhinkov)





Villagers make embroidery handicraft at Fanxin Village of Wanrong County, north China's Shanxi Province, Dec. 26, 2019. The village has been in recent years developing traditional embroidery industry to increase villagers' incomes. (Xinhua/Cao Yang)



Children prepare to ski during the Urumqi Silk Road Ice & Snow Festival in Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Dec. 23, 2019. The 17th Urumqi Silk Road Ice & Snow Festival opened Monday in Urumqi, and will last till April of 2020. (Xinhua/Song Yehua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Staff members introduce exhibits at a special exhibition on Chinese pillows at Changsha Museum in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Dec. 28, 2019. (Xinhua/Xue Yuge)





Visitors view exhibits at a special exhibition on Chinese pillows at Changsha Museum in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Dec. 28, 2019. (Xinhua/Xue Yuge)



A girl sketches an exhibit at a special exhibition on Chinese pillows at Changsha Museum in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Dec. 28, 2019. (Xinhua/Xue Yuge)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos taken on Dec. 26, 2019 shows the closure of the suspension span on the new Wufengshan Yangtze River Bridge, China's first suspension bridge that integrates an expressway and a railway, in east China's Jiangsu Province. The double-deck bridge linking Yangzhou and Zhenjiang in Jiangsu completed its main body here on Thursday. With a main span of 1,092 meters, the bridge boasts an eight-lane expressway on the upper deck and a high-speed railway on the lower deck. (Xinhua/Li Bo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A competitor crosses the finishing line at the 2019 China Cold Pole Marathon in Genhe City, North China's Inner Mongolia autonomous region, Dec 25, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Competitors pose for group photos before the 2019 China Cold Pole Marathon in Genhe City, North China's Inner Mongolia autonomous region, Dec 25, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



A skier takes on the slopestyle course at Genting Resort Secret Garden, one of venues for the 2022 Winter Olympic Games in Zhangjiakou, Hebei province. XINHUA



Protective netting is laid on Xiaohaituo Mountain in northwest Beijing's Yanqing district on Thursday. Construction of the National Alpine Ski Center continues in the area, with the 2022 Olympics venue set to stage an FIS World Cup meet in February. WANG JING/CHINA DAILY



Basketball player Abdusalam Abdurexit injures during the match against Beijing Ducks in Beijing, on Dec 25, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

URUMQI - Chinese international basketball player Abdusalam Abdurexit faces a lengthy spell on the sidelines after rupturing the ACL in his left knee, his club Xinjiang Flying Tigers announced on Thursday.

The 23-year-old player was injured after falling awkwardly during the CBA game between Xinjiang and Beijing Ducks on December 25.

He was stretchered off court before being taken to hospital for a CT and MRI exam.

"We will discuss a treatment program with sports medicine experts and select the best hospital to help Abdusalam get back to the court as soon as possible," read a statement from his club.

This season, Abdusalam has averaged 16.8 points and 5 rebounds in 20 games, with Xinjiang currently sitting second in the CBA behind Guangdong Southeast Tigers.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tourists play in the snow at the Bird's Nest in Beijing, Dec 26, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Tourists skate outside the Bird's Nest in Beijing, Dec 26, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Children learn to skate at the Water Cube in Beijing, Dec 26, 2019. [Photo provide to chinadaily.com.cn]



Children experience curling at the Water Cube in Beijing, Dec 26, 2019. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



A mother guides her child as they try out war games during the opening of the Ice & Snow Cultural Festival, Dec 26, 2019. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The Chinese capital of Beijing is embracing one of its biggest winter festivals as the second "Meet in 2022" Ice & Snow Cultural Festival opened at Olympic Park on Thursday. It will run through Feb 8.

Two major Olympic venues are open to winter sports lovers: The Bird's Nest and the Water Cube, offering diversified activities, ranging from skiing and curling to ice hockey and snowboarding.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

​


Long March-5 Y3 blasts off from Wenchang Space Launch Center in south China's Hainan Province, Dec. 27, 2019. The rocket, coded as Long March-5 Y3, blasted off from the coastal launch center at 8:45 p.m. (Beijing time), carrying the Shijian-20 technological experiment satellite weighing over eight tonnes, the heaviest and most advanced communications satellite of the country. About 2,220 seconds later, the satellite was sent into its planned orbit. (Xinhua/Chen Yehua)



People prepare for a reindeer-pulled sled race in Aoluguya Ewenki autonomous township in Hulunbuir, North China's Inner Mongolia autonomous region, Dec 25, 2019. [Photo by Wang Zheng/chinadaily.com.cn]





People participate in a reindeer-pulled sled race in Aoluguya Ewenki autonomous township in Hulunbuir, North China's Inner Mongolia autonomous region, Dec 25, 2019. [Photos by Wang Zheng/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

My mistake mod delete!


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Football dreams from village of Wawu*

The following photos feature tells the inspiring story of a new girls' football team at a school deep in the mountains of southwestern China's Sichuan province. The school, located in the village of Wawu at an altitude of more than 2,600 meters, was reopened in 2004 by a newly certified teacher, Qubi Shigu. 

In the years since, the school grew from four students to 272, and the once impoverished area with no electricity or road access is now a place where local girls harbor big dreams to become professional football players.



Qubi Shigu, who came to Wawu 15 years ago and reopened the village school, teaches math to six-grade students. [Photo by Chen Weisong]



The girls' football team of the Wawu school was formed in September this year with 27 students. This photo shows the girls at their physical training session. [Photo by Chen Weisong]



Emu Youluo, a sixth-grade student who wears the No.4 jersey, is the only female football player who can compete with the boys. Emu is a highly-effective striker and joins a boy's match after the training session with the girls' football team. [Photo by Chen Weisong]



Emu Youluo is the only child in her family. Her father is a local farmer and her mother is a migrant worker. Her favorite football club is Real Madrid, and she is a big fan of Cristiano Ronaldo. Speaking of her favorite female football player, she adores Marta Vieira da Silva, the Brazilian legend who has been named FIFA World Player of the Year six times. [Photo by Chen Weisong]



Members of the girls' football team practicing dribbling and shielding in the freezing November cold in the Daliangshan mountainous region of China's Sichuan province. [Photo by Chen Weisong]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Every time the teachers' team compete with boys' team, members of the girls' football team observe on the sidelines. Some use their phones to record the match, which they review and learn from after. [Photo by Chen Weisong]



Qubi has special plans for the development of the newly established girls' football team. "In this semester, we will try to grow their interest through training sessions on basic skills. If everything goes well, they can compete with other teams in our county," Qubi said. [Photo by Chen Weisong] 



After putting in years of hard work to improve the village school's facilities, Qubi Shigu, who is himself a football enthusiast, decides to popularize the sport among children in this area. In line with the school slogan which says "let our village school become a place full of dreams and hopes," Qubi hopes his students to explore their potential and dream big. [Photo by Chen Weisong]



Group photo of the girls' football team and Qubi Shigu (on the right) and two other coaches. "I hope football can help these children see the world," Qubi says. "That is my greatest motivation." [Photo by Chen Weisong]



The Wawu football team cheer as they go about their daily training. [Photo by Chen Weisong]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors buy some snacks at the 2019 Tropical Island (Sanya) International Tourism Food Festival in Sanya, south China's Hainan Province, Dec. 29, 2019. The festival kicked off here on Sunday and will last till Jan. 1, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Liyun)



Visitors buy some snacks at the 2019 Tropical Island (Sanya) International Tourism Food Festival in Sanya, south China's Hainan Province, Dec. 29, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Liyun)



A girl tastes food at the 2019 Tropical Island (Sanya) International Tourism Food Festival in Sanya, south China's Hainan Province, Dec. 29, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Liyun)



Tourists buy jerky at the 17th Hong Kong Food Festival in Hong Kong, south China, Dec. 28, 2019. (Xinhua/Wu Xiaochu)



A child buys candied haws at the 17th Hong Kong Food Festival in Hong Kong, south China, Dec. 28, 2019. (Xinhua/Wu Xiaochu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Passengers at Beijing North Railway Station get on the high-speed train G8811 heading to Taizicheng Railway Station at Chongli Olympic Village, on Dec 30, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Yang Yang (right), a Winter Olympic champion and chairwoman of the Athletes' Commission of Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics, is among passengers on the high-speed train G8811, on Dec 30, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

BEIJING - The high-speed railway line connecting Beijing and Zhangjiakou, the co-host city of the Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics, went into operation Monday, the China State Railway Group Co Ltd said.

With 5G signals, wireless charging and intelligent lighting, the smart train G8811 departed from Beijing North Railway Station at around 8:30 am to Zhangjiakou in North China's Hebei province.



Onboard staff members of train G8811 pose for picture to mark the start of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway on Dec 30, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]



Train G2505 running on the newly opened Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway stops at the Zhangjiakou Station in North China's Hebei province, on Dec 30, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

The railway is 174 km long, with 10 stations along the line. Several underground tunnels were built on the route so trains can avoid traversing through scenic spots.



A passenger poses for picture to mark the start of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway on Dec 30, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

With a maximum design speed of 350 kph, it will reduce the travel time between Beijing and Zhangjiakou from over three hours to 47 minutes, facilitating inter-city traffic and crucial for the co-host of the 2022 Beijing Winter Olympics.

Chongli railway, a branch line of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway, also went into service Monday. It is 53 km long, with a maximum design speed of 250 kph.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The price for the first catch breaks the record at auction at 2.96 million yuan at the opening ceremony of the 18th Chagan Lake Fishing and Hunting Cultural Tourism Festival in Songyuan in Northeast China's Jilin province on Saturday. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The buyer, Fujian Panpan Foods Co, made the purchase as a donation to the well-being of the lake, including protecting water quality and stocking it with fry.

In spite of the extremely cold weather, the ceremony attracted lots of visitors to enjoy an impressive ritual to recognize the age-old form of winter fishing on the frozen lake that dates back to the Jin Dynasty (1115-1234).



Fishermen pull a net full of fish out of Chagan Lake in Songyuan in Northeast China's Jilin province on Saturday. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



A tourist poses for a picture with the giant fish pulled out of the Chagan Lake in Songyuan in Northeast China's Jilin province on Saturday. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



A wall is made of fish on the frozen Chagan Lake in Songyuan in Northeast China's Jilin province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Fishermen pull a net full of fish out of Chagan Lake in Songyuan in Northeast China's Jilin province on Saturday. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The school's dining room is under renovation so Fu Jia and her students huddle around a warm brazier. [Photo by Yan Guanghui for chinadaily.com.cn]



Fu Jia has lunch with her students in Central China's Hunan province. [Photo by Yan Guanghui/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Fu Jia is a primary school headmaster and also like a mother to about 70 children.

Fu, 24, is the headmaster of a primary school in a mountainous area of Central China's Hunan province. After graduating from university in 2016, she returned home to be a teacher to about 70 students at the Waergang Wanquan Primary School in Niuchehe town, Changde city.



Fu Jia's with a student at the Waergang Wanquan Primary School in Central China's Hunan province. [Photo by Yan Guanghui/for chinadaily.com.cn]



Fu Jia plays basketball with her students in Central China's Hunan province. [Photo by Yan Guanghui/for chinadaily.com.cn]

At school, Fu teaches classes and takes care of students' daily needs, because most of their parents are away working in cities. More than 30 children live at the school, due to inconvenient accessibility to transportation.



Fu Jia tends to a student with an injury in Central China's Hunan province. [Photo by Yan Guanghui/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Fu and her colleagues used to do all the daily housekeeping chores, such as cooking, growing vegetables, feeding the poultry they raise and washing clothes. But now that work is shared by Communist Party volunteers who frequently come to the school to help them.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A herdsman performs driving livestock at the second Sawur cultural tourism festival on animal husbandry in winter in Jeminay County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Dec. 29, 2019. (Xinhua/Song Yanhua)



A herdswoman performs driving camels at the second Sawur cultural tourism festival on animal husbandry in winter in Jeminay County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Dec. 29, 2019. (Xinhua/Sadat)



Aerial photo taken on Dec. 29, 2019 shows the performance of herdsmen's transfer in winter at the second Sawur cultural tourism festival on animal husbandry in winter in Jeminay County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Sadat)



Local herdsmen perform buzkashi at the second Sawur cultural tourism festival on animal husbandry in winter in Jeminay County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Dec. 29, 2019. (Xinhua/Sadat)



A residents performs equestrian skill at the second Sawur cultural tourism festival on animal husbandry in winter in Jeminay County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Dec. 29, 2019. (Xinhua/Song Yanhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A 420-meter-long ice slide debuts in the largest ice and snow park in the world -- Changchun Ice and Snow World, located in Changchun, capital of northeastern Jilin Province on Dec. 28, 2019. (...all Photos: China News Service/Zhang Yao)







Covering a total area of 1.08 million square meters, Changchun Ice and Snow World opens its doors for visitors on Saturday.

This year, 800,000 square meters have been completed.

There are 130 Ice and Snow Sculptures in the park. A total of 300,000 cubic meters of ice and snow were used in their construction.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Workers arrange public rental bikes in order outside a metro station at the Tongzhou district, Beijing, May 23, 2019. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



People walk past a bike rental site near Tiantan (Temple of Heaven) Park, on June 17, 2019. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

China was once considered the "Kingdom of the Bicycle," with bikes dominating city streets across the country. But over the past four decades, China's dramatic increase in economic prosperity and urbanization has seen many people shift to motor vehicles as their primary means of transportation.



A worker places tires on bicycle wheels at the Golden Wheel Group factory in Tianjin, July 10, 2019. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

In the recent five years, with the new digital technology, thriving sharing economy and rising environmental awareness, shared bikes and public bikes have gathered strong momentum, marking the return of the "Bicycle Kingdom".



Local residents ride shared bicycles in Beijing, Dec 23, 2019. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



People ride public rental bicycles in the snow in Beijing, Dec 16, 2019. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A delivered Tesla Model 3 vehicle leaves the factory workshop in Shanghai, east China, Dec. 30, 2019. The first batch of vehicles produced by Tesla's overseas plant in Shanghai was delivered to customers Monday. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)





Tesla Model 3 vehicles arrive at a delivery ceremony in Shanghai, east China, Dec. 30, 2019. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)





Photos taken on Dec. 30, 2019 shows a delivery ceremony of Tesla's Model 3 vehicles in Shanghai, east China. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

SHANGHAI, Dec. 30 (Xinhua) -- The first batch of vehicles produced by Tesla's overseas plant in Shanghai was delivered to customers Monday.

U.S. electric carmaker Tesla Inc. broke ground on Jan. 7 in Shanghai on its first overseas factory. Located in Lingang Area, a high-end manufacturing park in the southeast harbor of Shanghai, the plant is designed with an annual capacity of 500,000 electric cars.

Tesla signed the agreement with the Shanghai municipal government in July 2018 to build the factory. In October 2018, the company was approved to use an 864,885-square-meter tract of land in Lingang for its Shanghai plant.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors view technological products at the exhibition. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/ chinadaily.com.cn]





Visitors look around at the exhibition. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/ chinadaily.com.cn]

An exhibition marking the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China was held at the Beijing Exhibition Center.



The exhibition replicates the resumption of gaokao in 1977. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/ chinadaily.com.cn]



An interpreter shares her experience with her colleagues. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/ chinadaily.com.cn]

The exhibition showed the country's development since the founding in 1949 in such areas as science, education, healthcare, defense and diplomacy. It concluded on Tuesday.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Women on an ice dragon boat team compete in Jinzhou, Northeast China’s Liaoning province on Dec 29, 2019. [Photo by Zu Weijie and Li Xi/for chinadaily.com.cn]



An ice dragon boat team competes across the frozen surface in Jinzhou, Northeast China's Liaoning province on Dec 29, 2019. [Photo by Zu Weijie and Li Xi/for chinadaily.com.cn]

The National Ice Dragon Boat Race kicked off at Donghu Park in Jinzhou city of Northeast China's Liaoning province on Sunday.



Determination is seen on the faces of these rowers on an ice dragon boat team competing in Jinzhou, Northeast China's Liaoning province on Dec 29, 2019. [Photo by Zu Weijie and Li Xi/for chinadaily.com.cn]



Eighteen teams from provinces like Jilin, Hebei and Henan participated in the contest.

A dragon boat adapted to the ice weights 155 kilogram and is equipped with special ice skates and a tail rudder and brakes. One ice dragon boat team requires 10 paddlers, a drummer and a helmsman.



A drummer sounds the beat for this ice dragon boat team competing in Jinzhou, Northeast China's Liaoning province on Dec 29, 2019. [Photo by Zu Weijie and Li Xi/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

New Year prints from the collections of the Shanghai History Museum and the Chongqing China Three Gorges Museum will be featured at an exhibition on Chinese New Year prints at the Shanghai History Museum. [Photo provided to China Daily]



An exhibition of Chinese New Year prints kicked off on Dec 27 and will run till Mar 1 at the Shanghai History Museum in celebration of the New Year and the upcoming Spring Festival.



The exhibition showcases 87 types of artwork from the collections of the Shanghai History Museum and the Chongqing China Three Gorges Museum.



Posting pictures that bear auspicious meanings in the home has been a custom for more than 1,000 years in China, says Hu Jiang, head of the Shanghai History Museum.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

12.20.2019...Song Zuer was invited to participate in the Phoenix Fashion Festival.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Happy New Year to all!!!



The New Year countdown celebration and Beijing's 4th Ice and Snow Festival are held at Beijing Shougang Industrial Park on Dec 31, 2019. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Young women take selfies at the New Year countdown celebration held at Beijing Shougang Industrial Park on Dec 31, 2019. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]



Frank Ross, Lord Provost of Edinburgh, Scotland, delivers his best wishes for Chinese at the New Year countdown celebration held at Beijing Shougang Industrial Park on Dec 31, 2019. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]







People climb the Badaling section of the Great Wall to pray for blessings on New Year's Day, on Jan 1, 2020. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People hold large cutouts to celebrate New Year’s Day of 2020 on the giant ice rink at the Summer Palace. The area opened for ice skating and related skating activities on Jan 1, 2020. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]





The ice rink at the Summer Palace, which opened on Jan 1, 2020, is the place to be for winter fun on New Year’s Day. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]



Tourists enjoy a New Year snow sprinkling event in Hemu Village, best known for its snow scenery, in Burqin County of Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Jan. 1, 2020. (Xinhua/Song Yanhua)



Tourists ride a horse-drawn sled in Hemu Village, best known for its snow scenery, in Burqin County of Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Dec. 31, 2019. (Xinhua/Song Yanhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Workers work on a production line of CRRC Tangshan Co., Ltd., in Tangshan, north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 31, 2019. As one of the major railway equipment manufacturing companies in China, the CRRC Tangshan Co., Ltd., has played a role in stimulating relevant industries to develop in Fengrun District of Tangshan City, where the company is located. There are 75 rail transit equipment manufacturers in Tangshan and they can yield an annual revenue of more than 20 billion yuan (2.87 billion U.S. dollars). (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students enjoy a snow ball fight with their teacher at the Bird's Nest stadium during the annual Happy Ice and Snow Carnival, on Jan 2, 2020. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]



Students from Changping No 2 High School of Beijing learn to ski on the snowy square outside the National Stadium, aka the Bird's Nest, during the annual Happy Ice and Snow Carnival, on Jan 2, 2020. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]



Students slide down an ice slide at the Bird's Nest stadium during the annual Happy Ice and Snow Carnival on Jan 2, 2020. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]



Students experience skiing at the Bird's Nest stadium during the annual Bird's Nest Happy Ice and Snow Carnival, on Jan 2, 2020. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]



Students play with inflatable rings on the snowy square outside the National Stadium, aka the Bird's Nest, during the annual Happy Ice and Snow Carnival, on Jan 2, 2020. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]

More than 3,000 students from across Beijing enjoyed themselves on the first day of the annual Bird's Nest Happy Ice and Snow Carnival at the National Stadium, aka the Bird's Nest, which kicked off on Thursday and will last till Feb 16. It offers over 20 kinds of ice and snow-based recreational games, including ice slides, skiing and snowball fights. Admission is free for children and teenagers under the age of 17, to encourage more young people to participate in winter sports.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children enjoy Laba porridge at Xuanzang Temple in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, Jan 2, 2020, which marks the traditional Laba Festival in China. The Laba Festival is considered a prelude to the Spring Festival and one tradition says that eating the porridge will bring happiness in the coming year. [Photo by Cui Xiao for chinadaily.com.cn]



A parent feeds his child Laba porridge at Yonghe Lama Temple in Beijing, Jan 2, 2020, which marks the traditional Laba Festival in China. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]



A foreign disciple of the Shaolin Temple, located at the foot of Songshan Mountain, Henan province, gives Laba porridge to people, Jan 2, 2020. [Photo by Yuan Xiaoqiang for chinadaily.com.cn]



Sanitation workers enjoy free breakfast and Laba porridge at a restaurant in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, Jan 2, 2020. [Photo by Yuan Jingzhi for chinadaily.com.cn]



People line up to get Laba porridge at the Laba Festival in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, Jan 2, 2020. [Photo by Ben Jiamin for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visually impaired patient Chai Xinxin reads the braille prescription at Shaanxi Provincial People's Hospital in Xi'an, capital of Northwest China's Shaanxi province, Jan 2, 2020. The hospital designed a system to address the inconvenience of the visually impaired patients in medical treatment. The system includes such devices as braille printer, medication reminder, wearables and Mobile Apps, from which visually impaired people can get access to professional medical advice and medication guidance. Among these devices, the braille printers used by doctors help imprint braille prescriptions for the blind patients and more than 300 visually-impaired people have benefited from it. [Photo/Xinhua]



Braille prescriptions on a medicine package imprinted by braille printer at Shaanxi Provincial People's Hospital. [Photo/Xinhua]



A woman selects ornaments for the upcoming Spring Festival at the National Agricultural Exhibition Center in Beijing, on Jan 2, 2020. [Photo by Zhang Wei/chinadaily.com.cn]



Two men select paper-cuts for the upcoming Spring Festival at the National Agricultural Exhibition Center in Beijing, on Jan 2, 2020. [Photo by Zhang Wei/chinadaily.com.cn]



Vendors sell smoked meat at the National Agricultural Exhibition Center in Beijing, on Jan 2, 2020. [Photo by Zhang Wei/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children dressed like mice enjoy Laba congee at Xuanzang Temple in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu province, Jan 2, 2020. The Laba Festival, literally the eighth day of the 12th lunar month, is considered a prelude to the Spring Festival, or Chinese Lunar New Year. The coming Chinese New Year is the Year of the Rat. (Photo: China News Service/ Yang Bo)





Giant pandas eat bamboo leaves at the Chengdu Research Base of Giant Panda Breeding in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 1, 2020. Many tourists came to see the giant pandas during the New Year holiday. (Photo by Xie Yi/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Jan. 1, 2020 shows an ice sculpture that has been recently installed as adornment on Central Street, a main pedestrian street in downtown Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province. (Xinhua/Wang Song)





A sculptor works on an ice sculpture on Central Street, a main pedestrian street in downtown Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 1, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Song)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Sina Entertainment News Today, Huanrui film and television officials showed off a set of Wu Jinyan CCTV New Year's Eve modeling pictures. In the photo, Wu Jinyan, wearing a white embroidered gauze dress, was pure and gentle, sitting like a fairy in the moon.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A Mars rover model is displayed at the SKP-S department store in Beijing on Dec 31. [Photo/Sipa]



Models of a Mars base and a rover are displayed to demonstrate the scenario of Mars landing on the third floor of the SKP-S department store in Beijing on Dec 31. [Photo/Sipa]



A "man" from the future talks with his AI replica about how to build a Mars base at the SKP-S department store in Beijing on Dec 31. [Photo/Sipa]

​
A model presents a Mars-themed coat at the SKP-S department store in Beijing on Dec 31. [Photo/Sipa]



A booth is seen at the SKP-S department store in Beijing on Dec 31. [Photo/Sipa]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pedestrians walk past snowmen in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 2, 2020. A total of 2,020 snowmen are standing in the city to greet the New Year. (Xinhua/Wang Song)





Pedestrians look at snowmen in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 2, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Song)



A child poses for photos with snowmen in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 2, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Song)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Traffic police officer Zhang Qi directs vehicles in Mohe, China's northernmost city, in the morning of Dec 29, when the mercury plunges to about -40 C. Officers brave the extreme cold of to make foggy conditions less dangerous. [Photo by Qi Hongxin/For chinadaily.com.cn]



Tourists help brush a hippo's teeth under the guidance of a vet at a wildlife park in Qingdao, Shandong province, on Dec 29, 2019. The activity aims to promote dental health among the public and help children, in particular, develop the habit of brushing their teeth correctly from an early age. [Photo by Yu Fangping/For chinadaily.com.cn]



The Pingtang Grand Bridge, believed to have the highest bridge tower in the world, opens to traffic in Southwest China's Guizhou province on Dec 30, 2019. [Photo by Yan Chungui/For chinadaily.com.cn]



A bullet train passes through the Juyongguan section of the Great Wall in Beijing on the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed network, which opened on Dec 30, 2019. [Photo by Lei Sheng/For chinadaily.com.cn]



A swimmer dives into icy water on Jan 1 - national winter swimming day - when the air temperature in Harbin, Heilongjiang province, was around -26 C. About 40 swimmers from Harbin's Daowai swimming team broke the ice on the Songhua River to swim in its icy waters. [Photo by Zhang Shu/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An actor performs martial arts during the Macao International Dragon and Lion Dance Day event at Praca da Amizade (Friendship Square) in Macao, south China, Jan. 1, 2020. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)







Actors perform a lion dance during the Macao International Dragon and Lion Dance Day event at Praca da Amizade (Friendship Square) in Macao, south China, Jan. 1, 2020. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



A young actor shows how to perform lion dance during the Macao International Dragon and Lion Dance Day event at Praca da Amizade (Friendship Square) in Macao, south China, Jan. 1, 2020. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A teacher instructs children on reading at Yongxing School on Yongxing Island of Sansha City, south China's Hainan Province, Jan. 2, 2020. Located in China's southernmost island province of Hainan, Yongxing School was opened in December 2015. The school offers classes from kindergarten through third grade. Sansha City on Yongxing Island, one of the Xisha Islands in the South China Sea, was founded in July 2012. (Xinhua/Pu Xiaoxu)



A teacher gives a lesson to students at Yongxing School on Yongxing Island of Sansha City, south China's Hainan Province, Dec. 31, 2019.(Xinhua/Pu Xiaoxu)



A pupil reads aloud in the morning at Yongxing School on Yongxing Island of Sansha City, south China's Hainan Province, Jan. 2, 2020. (Xinhua/Pu Xiaoxu)



Children play on the playground at Yongxing School on Yongxing Island of Sansha City, south China's Hainan Province, Jan. 2, 2020. (Xinhua/Pu Xiaoxu)



A teacher helps a pupil at Yongxing School on Yongxing Island of Sansha City, south China's Hainan Province, Jan. 2, 2020.(Xinhua/Pu Xiaoxu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing

The Cormorant Gang by David Pratt, on Flickr

River Boat Man by David Pratt, on Flickr

20171104YamidHR_5D__0240_Web_ by Yamid HR, on Flickr

OLYMPUS PEN E-PL10 Shooting in Beijing by Rentio PRESS, on Flickr

Taoranting Station by #photobythomas, on Flickr

newsstand01 by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The above set of photos was posted by Yellow fever also...



Yellow Fever said:


> HK
> 
> Happy New Year by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

More photos posted by Yellow Fever

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Last Batch by Yellow Fever



Yellow Fever said:


> Shanghai
> 
> SF Express by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever;



Yellow Fever said:


> Yunnan Dali
> 
> China Yunnan Dali by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A girl eats Laba porridge at a kindergarten in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 2, 2020. The Laba Festival, literally the eighth day of the 12th lunar month, is considered a prelude to the Spring Festival, or Chinese Lunar New Year. It is customary to eat Laba porridge on this day. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



A teacher displays ingredients of Laba porridge to students at a kindergarten in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 2, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



Children make paintings with ingredients of Laba porridge at a kindergarten in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 2, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



Children learn to make Laba garlic, a vinegar-preserved green and slightly spicy dish, at a kindergarten in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 2, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



Tourists walk past snow-capped red lanterns at a scenic spot in Daowai District of Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Dec. 31, 2019. (Xinhua/Zhang Tao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Sculptors take part in the 9th China Harbin International Ice-Assemblage Championship in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 3, 2020. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pupils join in a game about the Chinese solar terms at Fuzhou Wushan Primary School in Fuzhou, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, Dec. 31, 2019. Fuzhou Wushan Primary School on Tuesday organized a New Year celebration event featuring performance and games about traditional Chinese culture. (Xinhua/Song Weiwei)



Pupils perform a drum dance at Fuzhou Wushan Primary School in Fuzhou, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, Dec. 31, 2019.(Xinhua/Song Weiwei)



Pupils dance with umbrellas made of paper and bamboo frame at Fuzhou Wushan Primary School in Fuzhou, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, Dec. 31, 2019. (Xinhua/Song Weiwei)



Pupils perform Taijiquan at Fuzhou Wushan Primary School in Fuzhou, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, Dec. 31, 2019. (Xinhua/Song Weiwei)

​
Children from the Yongxing School perform during a celebration of the New Year in the Yongxing Island of Sansha City, south China's Hainan Province, Dec. 30, 2019. (Xinhua/Pu Xiaoxu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Volunteers prepare free Laba porridge for locals at a temple in Bozhou, east China's Anhui Province, Jan. 2, 2020. The Laba Festival, literally the eighth day of the 12th lunar month, is considered a prelude to the Spring Festival, or Chinese Lunar New Year. It is customary to eat Laba Porridge on this day. Many temples and organizations have the tradition to give out free porridge. (Photo by Zhang Yanlin/Xinhua)



Local villagers perform yangge dance to celebrate the Laba Festival in Yongquanzhuang Village of Zhangjiakou, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 2, 2020. (Xinhua/Li He)



Local villagers eat Laba Porridge to celebrate the Laba Festival in Yongquanzhuang Village of Zhangjiakou, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 2, 2020. (Xinhua/Li He)



Local villagers enjoy a meal to celebrate the Laba Festival in Yongquanzhuang Village of Zhangjiakou, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 2, 2020. (Xinhua/Li He)



People gather for free Laba porridge in the scenic area of great poet Qu Yuan's hometown in Zigui County of Yichang, central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 2, 2020. (Photo by Wang Gang/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever;



Yellow Fever said:


> Macau
> 
> R. dos Ervanarios V Photo Trap I by Steve, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

More posted by Yellow Fever;



Yellow Fever said:


> Shanghai
> 
> Bead cords and threads, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever;

Shenzhen

Mother and Stroller Shadows and Silhouettes by Elrick Williams, on Flickr

Motorbiker Yellow Kaleidoscopic Reflections by Elrick Williams, on Flickr

What's Happening Over There? by Elrick Williams, on Flickr

Environmental Commuting by Elrick Williams, on Flickr

#gr3 #shenzhen #万象天地 #mixc #eslite #griii #streetshots by jiejie niu, on Flickr

#gr3 #shenzhen #万象天地 #mixc #eslite #griii #streetshots by jiejie niu, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A girl rides a merry-go-round which features Pucky, Pop Mart's star toy series, at a shopping mall in Tianjin. [Photo by Hu Lingyun/For China Daily]





A Pop Mart store in Shanghai, Dec 12, 2019. [Photos by Wang Gang/For China Daily]



Visitors check out L'Oreal products at the company's booth during a cosmetics exhibition in Shanghai. [Photo by Liu Junfeng/For China Daily]



Visitors check out a model of Beidou Navigation Satellite System during an exhibition in Beijing. [Photo by Zou Hong/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Centuries-old printing technique makes a comeback.....11 photos

​
A letterpress printed wedding invitation is designed by iloovee, a Beijing-based letterpress studio. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



The Rixing Type Foundry in Taipei boasts the last collection of copper molds used in the creation of traditional Chinese type characters. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



A woman applies oil-based ink on the ink plate of a manual printing press in Wu Fen Shu, a letterpress workshop in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



A woman works on a Chandler & Price letterpress machine in Wu Fen Shu, a letterpress workshop in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Chang Chieh-kuan, owner of the Rixing Type Foundry in Taipei, works on a character molding machine. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Models at an auto show in Taipei

IMG_4695L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_3712 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_3606L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_3416L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_3660L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A bowl of river snail rice noodle is served at a restaurant in Liuzhou, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 2, 2020. Combining traditional food materials of the Han people with Miao and Dong ethnic groups, river snail rice noodles, or "Luosifen" in Chinese, is a dish of rice noodles boiled with pickled bamboo shoots, dried turnip, fresh vegetables and peanuts in spiced river snail soup.(Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)



Photo shows villagers collecting river snails for making river snail rice noodle in Longling Village of Rongshui Miao Autonomous County of Liuzhou, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)



Workers pack instant river snail rice noodles at a factory in Liuzhou, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 2, 2020. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)



Young women eat river snail rice noodles at a restaurant in Liuzhou, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 2, 2020. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)



Workers process pickled bamboo shoots, an indispensable ingredient of the rice noodle, at a factory in Liuzhou, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 2, 2020. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Female subway drivers working on Line One pose for a photo. [Women of China/Zhang Jiamin]

A subway driver team consisting of 13 female members, aged 21-25, is at work along Line One in Guiyang, capital of Southwest China's Guizhou Province.

Though they are young, they have excellent driving skills and are highly professional.

Line One is the first urban rail transit line in Guiyang. It began operation on December 28, 2017. The 13 female subway drivers are the first group of drivers in the city.



A driver checks whether the operation system is working properly before departure. [Women of China/Zhang Jiamin]



A driver takes an alcohol test before work. [Women of China/Zhang Jiamin]



A driver checks the safety equipment in a carriage. [Women of China/Zhang Jiamin]



Drivers reiterate the key points in security regulations and check them again to ensure safe operation. [Women of China/Zhang Jiamin]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pedestrians walk on a road in Beijing on Monday morning as the city is covered in white after a heavy snow over night. [Photo by Geng Feifei/chinadaily.com.cn]



Shared bicycles are covered in white on Monday morning in Beijing. [Photo by Geng Feifei/chinadaily.com.cn]



People make snowmen in Beijing on Monday morning. [Photo by Xu Jingxing/chinadaily.com.cn]



Snow blankets Beijing on Monday morning. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]



A man plays with his dog in the snow in Beijing on Monday morning. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tourists visit snow-covered Pingyao Ancient City in north China's Shanxi Province, Jan. 5, 2020.



A man rides a bicycle in snow in Pingyao Ancient City, north China's Shanxi Province, Jan. 5, 2020.

Founded in the 14th century, the Ancient City of Pingyao is an exceptionally well-preserved example of a traditional Han Chinese City, which was named a World Heritage Site by UNESCO in 1997. (Xinhua/Zhan Yan)



Aerial photo taken on Jan. 5, 2020 shows the snow scenery of Pingyao Ancient City in north China's Shanxi Province.(Xinhua/Zhan Yan)



Tourists visit the snow-covered Pingyao Ancient City in north China's Shanxi Province, Jan. 5, 2020.(Xinhua/Zhan Yan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An exhibitor displays meat products during a tourism and New Year shopping festival in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 4, 2020. The festival is held in Nanning from Jan. 4 to 19. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)



An exhibitor displays agricultural products during a tourism and New Year shopping festival in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 4, 2020.. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)



A visitor selects food during a tourism and New Year shopping festival in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 4, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)



A visitor selects clothes during a tourism and New Year shopping festival in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 4, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)



A visitor selects ornaments during a tourism and New Year shopping festival in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 4, 2020.(Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Jan. 7, 2020 shows China-produced sedans at Tesla's gigafactory in Shanghai, east China. U.S. electric carmaker Tesla officially launched its China-made Model Y program in its Shanghai gigafactory Tuesday, one year after the company broke ground on its first overseas plant. The first batch of China-produced Model 3 sedans was also delivered to its non-employee customers at an opening ceremony for the program. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)





Tesla CEO Elon Musk poses with Tesla China-made Model 3 vehicle owners during a ceremony in Shanghai, east China, Jan. 7, 2020. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)



A giant panda eats bamboo at the Xining Panda House in the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau Wild Zoo in Xining, northwest China's Qinghai Province, Jan. 6, 2020. Xining embraced the first snowfall this year on Monday. (Xinhua/Wu Gang)



A citizen displays stamps of the Year of Rat in Macao, south China, on Jan. 5, 2020. The stamps marking the forthcoming Year of Rat on the lunar Chinese calendar were issued on Sunday in Macao. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The Hong Kong Toys & Games Fair, the largest of its kind in Asia and second largest in the world, opens on January 6, 2020 at the Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Center.

 





The fair features this year about 2,100 exhibitors from 40 countries and regions.(...all Photos: China News Service/Zhang Wei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Train attendants take part in an etiquette and emergency response skill training for the Spring Festival travel rush in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 6, 2020. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Jan. 6, 2020 shows the snow scenery of the Summer Palace in Beijing, capital of China. Beijing on Sunday embraced the first snowfall this year. (Xinhua/Chen Jianli)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever;



Yellow Fever said:


> Suzhou
> 
> Suzhou market by Eugene Ward, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever;



Yellow Fever said:


> Xi'an
> 
> Xian in China 02 by Glen Pearson, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever;



Yellow Fever said:


> Wuhan
> 
> Cat Cafe by Taking5, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever;



Yellow Fever said:


> Tianjin
> 
> People's Gymnasium Market by Taomeister, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A worker shows a product based on the badge of China's first fully homegrown aircraft carrier Shandong. [Photo/China State Shipbuilding Corporation]



A staff member displays parts of a model kit of aircraft carrier Shandong: a set of solders in uniform and the aircraft carrier's emblem. [Photo/China State Shipbuilding Corporation]

Creative products inspired by China's first fully homegrown aircraft carrier, Shandong, were unveiled at a launch event at the Military Museum of the Chinese People's Revolution in Beijing on Tuesday.



Ball caps inspired by aircraft carrier Shandong. [Photo/China State Shipbuilding Corporation]



Two pendants inspired by aircraft carrier Shandong. [Photo/China State Shipbuilding Corporation]

A collection of the creative goods — including badge- and emblem-themed souvenirs, ball caps, model kits and silver pendants — were donated to the museum at the event.



A model of aircraft carrier Shandong. [Photo/China State Shipbuilding Corporation]

The aircraft carrier, named after the eastern province of Shandong, was commissioned to the People's Liberation Army Navy on Dec 17.

The creative goods were designed by China Shipbuilding Culture and Technology Co, a subsidiary of China State Shipbuilding Corporation. The company set about designing the carrier's badge and emblem and developing creative goods inspired by the vessel a few years ago.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Train attendants take part in an etiquette training for the Spring Festival travel rush in Chongqing, Jan 6, 2020. [Photos/Xinhua]







CHONGQING -- An etiquette training is organized to improve young train attendants' basic skills to greet the Spring Festival travel rush in Chongqing.

The upcoming Spring Festival holiday is a traditional time for family reunions, while the travel rush will last for 40 days from Jan 10 to Feb 18. Over 300 million train tickets for the Spring Festival travel rush have been sold after the presale kicked off on Dec 12, 2019.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Railway workers conducts maintenance checks on a CR200J bullet train at a workshop in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Jan. 7, 2020. 



A railway worker cleans a CR200J bullet train at a workshop in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Jan. 7, 2020.





The Chongqing section of China Railway Chengdu Group Co., Ltd recently organized maintenance checks on CR200J trains, a new member of China's Fuxing bullet trains, to prepare for the upcoming Spring Festival travel rush. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever;



Yellow Fever said:


> China by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
> 
> China by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever



Yellow Fever said:


> Shanghai
> 
> Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Aerial photo taken on Jan 7, 2020 shows a night view of the 21st Harbin Ice-Snow World in Harbin, capital of Northeast China's Heilongjiang province. [Photo/Xinhua]



A winter swimmer jumps into the pool in Harbin, capital of Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, Jan 1, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A sculptor takes part in the 9th China Harbin International Ice-Assemblage Championship in Harbin, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, Jan 3, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Couples attend a group wedding ceremony in Harbin, capital of Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, Jan 5, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Children have fun at the 36th Harbin Ice and Snow Festival at Harbin Ice-Snow World in Harbin, capital of China's northernmost Heilongjiang province, Jan 5, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Jan. 8, 2020 shows colorful lanterns at the Baota Park in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province. (Photo by Fang Dongxu/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Electricians set the electric system for a railway line linking Xinfeng and Yaocun in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 7, 2020. The 23.1-kilometer railway line will help ease the traffic pressure of Xinfeng Railway Station in Xi'an. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)





Builders work at the construction site for a railway line linking Xinfeng and Yaocun in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 7, 2020. (Photos by Han Zhengyang/Xinhua)

​
Aerial photo taken on Jan. 7, 2020 shows builders working at the construction site for a railway line linking Xinfeng and Yaocun in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province. The 23.1-kilometer railway line will help ease the traffic pressure of Xinfeng Railway Station in Xi'an. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

​


Children ride on a frozen lake at the Nanhu Park in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province, Jan. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Yijie)



Tourists visit a light show at the Nanhu Park in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province, Jan. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Yijie)



A child enjoys leisure time at the Nanhu Park in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province, Jan. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Yijie)



Tourists enjoy leisure time on a frozen lake at the Nanhu Park in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province, Jan. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Yijie)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A new communication technology experiment satellite is launched by a Long March-3B carrier rocket at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 7, 2020. The satellite will be used in communication, radio, television and data transmission, as well as high throughput technology test. (Photo by Guo Wenbin/Xinhua)







Aerial photo taken on Jan. 8, 2020 shows staff members on the sea patrol ship "Haixun 172" deploying buoys installed with a telemetry and telecontrol unit based on Beidou Navigation Satellite System and Beidou AIS (Automatic Identification System) physical navigation mark in Qiongzhou Strait, south China. Staff members of the Haikou navigation mark office of the Navigation Guarantee Center of South China Sea (NGCS) of the Ministry of Transport updated the No. 1 buoy in Xiuying Port of Haikou by installing a telemetry and telecontrol unit based on Beidou Navigation Satellite System and Beidou AIS (Automatic Identification System) physical navigation mark on Wednesday. In the past four month, about 112 buoys and 6 beacons in the Qiongzhou Strait have been maintained and updated, which realized the fully coverage of telemetry and telecontrol system on the navigation marks in waters in the strait. The navigation and transportation efficiency are expected to be improved as the Spring Festival travel rush is upcoming. (Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)



Staff members of the Haikou navigation mark office install solar panels on a buoy on the sea patrol ship "Haixun 172" in Qiongzhou Strait, south China, Jan. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A policeman and a police dog patrol the square in front of Beijing Railway Station on Jan 10. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]

BEIJING -- China, the world's most populated country, on Friday ushered in its largest annual migration, 15 days ahead of the Spring Festival, or the Lunar New Year.



Passengers pose with an air hostess on a flight from Beijing to Guangzhou on Jan 10. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



Passengers get on a bus at Beigang bus station in Dalian, Northeast China's Liaoning province, on Jan 10. [Photo by Liu Debin/for chinadaily.com.cn]

There will be three billion trips during the travel rush from Jan 10 to Feb 18 for family reunions and travel, slightly up from that of last year, according to a forecast from the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC).



Passengers wait to board their trains at Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station on Jan 10. [Photo by Yin Liqin/for chinadaily.com.cn]



Passengers check in at Beijing West Railway Station on Jan 10. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A florist tends to flowers at a flower cultivation base in Beiwang township of Langfang city, North China's Hebei province, on Jan 8, 2020. Flowers cultivated in Langfang have played an important role in meeting market demand in Beijing and Tianjin. [Photo/Xinhua]



People enjoy snow-tubing in Beijing's Taoranting Park on Jan 4, 2020. With the 2022 Winter Olympics and Paralympics approaching, enthusiasm for ice and snow activities seems to be reaching new levels. [Lu Xin/China Daily]



Antarctic penguins at the Harbin Polarland waddle past rows of visitors in the capital city of Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, on Jan 7, 2020. [Photo by Guo Shuling/chinadaily.com.cn]





A view of a ice waterfall on cliffs in Xiaojin town under Qingyang city, Northwest China's Gansu province. Winter's dropping temperatures have created the breathtaking natural wonder. (Photos: China News Service/Yang Junping/ Zhang Zhancong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Aerial photo taken on Jan. 10, 2020 shows high speed trains at a maintenance station in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province. The 2020 Spring Festival travel rush started on Jan. 10 and will last till Feb. 18. (Photo by Wang Xi/Xinhua)



Qin Yunlin, carrying his 76-year-old mother on his back, walk to board K4526 train at Shenzhen East Railway Station in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province. The 2020 Spring Festival travel rush started on Jan. 10 and will last till Feb. 18. (Xinhua/Mao Siqian)



A worker cleans a restroom of a bullet train at a maintaining base in Xining, capital of northwest China's Qinghai Province, Jan. 8, 2020. As night falls, workers of a railway service company in Xining start their work. Usually, they start from 8 pm and end before dawn. It takes about 3 hours for a 3-worker team to clean a carriage. No matter how onerous the work is, every corner of the trains will be cleaned up. As the 2020 Spring Festival is approaching, workers here are getting prepared to better serve the travel rush. (Xinhua/Zhang Long)



A worker cleans the exterior of a bullet train at a maintaining base in Xining, capital of northwest China's Qinghai Province, Jan. 8, 2020.(Xinhua/Zhang Long)



A worker mops the floor of a bullet train at a maintaining base in Xining, capital of northwest China's Qinghai Province, Jan. 8, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Wang Changfu (R), waves goodbye to his three-year-old daughter on train K4051 at Beijing Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 10, 2020. The upcoming holiday for the Spring Festival, a traditional festival for family reunions, will run from Jan. 24 to 30, while the travel rush, also known as chunyun, will last 40 days from Jan. 10 to Feb. 18. (Xinhua/Ju huanzong)



SHENZHEN, Jan. 10, 2020 (Xinhua) -- Passengers on train K4526 wait for leaving at Shenzhen East Railway Station in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, Jan. 10, 2020. (Xinhua/Mao Siqian)



SHENZHEN, Jan. 10, 2020 (Xinhua) -- A woman entertains a child while waiting for getting on train K4526 at Shenzhen East Railway Station in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, Jan. 10, 2020. (Xinhua/Mao Siqian)



Seven-year-old Zhang Mengran and her farther wait for getting on train K4051 at Beijing Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China, late at night on Jan. 9, 2020. (Xinhua/Ju huanzong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever;



Yellow Fever said:


> Penghu County, Taiwan
> 
> Nangan (Matsu islands) stronghold by Rutger van der Maar, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

More PIX posted by YF!



Yellow Fever said:


> Tainan city
> 
> Taiwan Series - Conversation by Lezlie, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Still more posted by Yellow Fever!



Yellow Fever said:


> HK
> 
> Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A passenger borrows a power bank from a convenience box equipped on a bus in Beijing on Jan 10, 2020. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



A convenience box, which contains a power bank, medical gauze, bottled water and many other items, waits on a public bus in Beijing for passengers to use on Jan 10, 2020. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

A dozen public buses in Beijing have been equipped with a convience box to better serve passengers. Each box contains more than 20 items including a power bank, plastic bags, medical gauze, candy, note pad, pens and a bottle of water.



Bus driver Chang Hongxia, third from left, who came up the idea of a convenience box on buses to help passengers, poses for photos with convenience boxes and her colleagues in Beijing on Jan 10, 2020. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

The idea was initiated by a bus driver named Chang Hongxia from Beijing Public Transport Cooperation and will be expanded to more buses in the capital.



A salesman sorts fruit at a supermarket in Handan, Hebei province. [Photo by Hao Qunying/for China Daily]



A police robot patrols East Nanjing Road in Shanghai. WANG GANG/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Zeng Qingcun, a famous meteorologist from the Institute of Atmospheric Physics (IAP) under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), receives an interview in Beijing, capital of China, Sept 23, 2015. [Photo/Xinhua]

​
File photo shows a portrait of Zeng Qingcun, a famous meteorologist from the Institute of Atmospheric Physics under the Chinese Academy of Sciences. [IAP of CAS/Handout via Xinhua]

Zeng Qingcun received China's top science award on Friday for his outstanding contributions to scientific and technological innovation at an annual ceremony held in Beijing to honor distinguished scientists, engineers, and research achievements. Zeng, 85, is a famous meteorologist from the Institute of Atmospheric Physics under the CAS. His theory of numerical weather prediction solved the problems of timeliness and stability in calculating multi-scale weather change processes and is the basis of the global numerical weather prediction technology. Zeng's visionary study on global climate change has brought him a host of accolades and international acclaim, including the world's top prize for meteorological work. 



File photo taken in November 2012 shows Zeng Qingcun, a famous meteorologist from the Institute of Atmospheric Physics (IAP) under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), working at his office in CAS, Beijing, capital of China. [IAP of CAS/Handout via Xinhua]



Photo taken on Nov 29, 2014 shows a portrait of Zeng Qingcun, a famous meteorologist from the Institute of Atmospheric Physics (IAP) under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS). [Photo/Xinhua]



File photo taken in 2015 shows Zeng Qingcun, a famous meteorologist from the Institute of Atmospheric Physics under the Chinese Academy of Sciences, speaking at the International Conference on Industrial and Applied Mathematics in Beijing, capital of China. [IAP of CAS/Handout via Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Lanterns of various shapes illuminate Shanghai's Yu Garden on Jan 10, 2020. [Photo by Xing Yi/For chinadaily.com.cn]







Lanterns of various shapes illuminate Shanghai's Yu Garden on Jan 10, 2020. [Photo by Xing Yi/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Shanghai's Yu Garden historical tourist site will be illuminated by modern and traditional lantern installations from Jan 10 to Feb 11. The annual light show for Spring Festival and Lantern Festival is a city tradition, first started in 1995.



The upcoming Chinese Lunar New Year will be the Year of the Mouse, and therefore a variety of mouse lanterns are featured in the light show — from the traditional style of a lucky mouse to the Disney cartoon characters Mickey and Minnie Mouse.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Attendants of train K4673 decorate window glass at Chongqing West Railway Station in southwest China's Chongqing, Jan. 10, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A boy who is going to take G8504 bullet train poses for photos with train crew at Chongqing North Railway Station in southwest China's Chongqing, Jan. 10, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A passenger holding a Spring Festival decoration poses for photos with her child at Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station in east China's Shanghai, Jan. 10, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Children pose for a group photo at Nanjing South Railway Station in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 10, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A volunteer helps a passenger pass the ticket check at the Hefei South Railway Station in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Jan. 10, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever!!



Yellow Fever said:


> Qingdao
> 
> Qingdao 1194 by Małgorzata Hołowaty, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A ferry departs from Macao to Wanzai Port in Zhuhai on Jan. 23, 2020. Wanzai Port in Zhuhai City of Guangdong Province on the Chinese mainland resumed operation Thursday after a suspension of four years. At 1:00 p.m., a ferry carrying 74 passengers departed from the port to Macao, marking the reopening of the port. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



MACAO, Jan. 23, 2020 (Xinhua) -- Passengers wait in line to enter Wanzai Port in Zhuhai on Jan. 23, 2020. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



MACAO, Jan. 23, 2020 (Xinhua) -- Passengers arrive in Macao, south China, Jan. 23, 2020. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)



MACAO, Jan. 23, 2020 (Xinhua) -- A passenger gets on board at Wanzai Port in Zhuhai on Jan. 23, 2020. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People select goods at a Spring Festival market in Yaofu Township of Pingluo County, northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, Jan. 19, 2020. 





Aerial photos taken on Jan. 19, 2020 shows people selecting goods at a Spring Festival market in Yaofu Township of Pingluo County, northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region. 

According to the annals of Yaofu Township, the traditional Spring Festival market here has a history of 79 years. As the Chinese Lunar New Year is approaching, the rich traditional Spring Festival goods and cultural performances in the market attract many people to visit. (Xinhua/Jia Haocheng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted y Yellow Fever



Yellow Fever said:


> Taiwan
> 
> Untitled by YL.H, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

More by Yellow Fever!



Yellow Fever said:


> HK
> 
> HK-24 by Delilah Rose, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A medical worker checks drip of a patient in the ICU (intensive care unit) of Zhongnan Hospital of Wuhan University in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 24, 2020. By Thursday midnight, Hubei Province in central China reported 549 cumulative confirmed cases of the new coronavirus pneumonia, with 495 in Wuhan, the provincial capital. (Xinhua/Xiong Qi)



Chief nurse Ma Jing holds a patient's hand to comfort her in the ICU (intensive care unit) of Zhongnan Hospital of Wuhan University in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 24, 2020.(Xinhua/Xiong Qi)



Peng Zhiyong (L), head of the department of critical care medicine of Zhongnan Hospital, and Huang Shuli, who is on the mend, bid Chinese Lunar New Year greetings to each other in the ICU (intensive care unit) of Zhongnan Hospital of Wuhan University in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 24, 2020.(Xinhua/Xiong Qi)

 

Medical workers transfer a patient who is on the mend out of the ICU (intensive care unit) of Zhongnan Hospital of Wuhan University in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 24, 2020. (Xinhua/Xiong Qi)



Medical staff work in the ICU (intensive care unit) of Zhongnan Hospital of Wuhan University in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 24, 2020.(Xinhua/Xiong Qi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Jan. 23, 2020 shows a lantern fair held in Datong, north China's Shanxi Province. (Xinhua/Chai Ting)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Many people stick to posts on Chinese New Year Eve



Medical staff take care of a newly-born baby at a maternal and child health care hospital in Qinhuangdao, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 24, 2020. On the Chinese New Year Eve, a traditional time for family reunion across China, many people chose to fulfill their duty on the posts. (Photo by Cao Jianxiong/Xinhua)



Railway worker Li Jianhong patrols at Jingnan station of Jingxing County of Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 24, 2020. (Photo by Liang Zidong/Xinhua)



A medical staff takes care of a newly-born baby at Xinle City Hospital in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 24, 2020. (Photo by Jia Minjie/Xinhua)



Police patrol in the temperature of minus 37 degrees Celsius near Beiji Village in Mohe, China's northernmost city in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 24, 2020. (Photo by Zhu Fuchao/Xinhua)



A medical staff checks intravenous drip of a patient in the ICU (intensive care unit) at Ganyu District People's Hospital of Lianyungang City, east China's Jiangsu Province. (Photo by Si Wei/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos taken on Jan 24, 2020 shows the construction site of a makeshift hospital in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province.





The makeshift hospital is expected to pool medical resources to provide isolated and efficient treatment for infected pneumonia patients. [Photos/Xinhua]



Workers have meals at a shed of the construction site of a makeshift hospital in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, Jan 24, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever!



Yellow Fever said:


> Tainan
> 
> Happy Chinese New Year by Moos Wu, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever!



Yellow Fever said:


> Dalin
> 
> Playing Xiangqi in Dalian China by Alida Thorpe, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever!

Wuhan

The Garden of the Yellow Crane Tower by Taking5, on Flickr

View of the Courtyard by Taking5, on Flickr

People Watching by Taking5, on Flickr

#54 - Wuhan Hubei Museum by Dewey Sprague, on Flickr

#53 - Wuhan Hubei Museum by Dewey Sprague, on Flickr

1S6A1901 by Giacomo Indiveri, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese Lunar New Year celebrated across Asia



People visit the market on the eve of the Chinese Lunar New Year in Singapore's Chinatown on Jan 24, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Artists from China pose for photos with guests after a performance held to mark the 40th anniversary of the establishment of the diplomatic relations between China and Colombia and to greet the the Chinese Lunar New Year in Bogota, Colombia, Jan 24, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



People watch fireworks during an activity greeting the Chinese Lunar New Year in Medan, Indonesia, Jan 25, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Young people wearing Chinese traditional clothes participate in a fashion show during Chinese Lunar New Year celebration in Malang, Indonesia, Jan 25, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Tokyo Skytree tower is lit in red for the Chinese Lunar New Year in Tokyo, Japan, Jan 25, 2020. Tokyo Skytree tower is lit in red from Saturday to Monday celebrating the Chinese Lunar New Year of the Rat which falls on Jan 25 this year. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Staff members carry medical supplies to be transported to Wuhan in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, Jan 25, 2020. The first group of 147 medical staff of Jiangsu province left for Wuhan, the center of the novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV) outbreak, to provide medical aid. [Photo/Xinhua]



A relative encourages the medical staff at Nanjing South Railway Station in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, Jan 25, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Medical staff prepare to board train at Nanjing South Railway Station in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, Jan 25, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A medical staff member from Guangdong province attends a training in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, Jan 25, 2020. Medical staff members from Guangdong arrived in Wuhan, the center of the novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV) outbreak, to provide medical aid. [Photo/Xinhua]



Medical staff members from Guangdong province attend a training in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, Jan 25, 2020. Medical staff members from Guangdong arrived in Wuhan, the center of the novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV) outbreak, to provide medical aid. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A traffic police officer checks a car in Yuping Dong autonomous county of Tongren city, Southwest China's Guizhou province, Jan 25, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A railway police guides passengers at Yuncheng North Railway Station in North China's Shanxi province, Jan 25, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Police officer Wang Yonggang communicates with patrolling traffic police at Lanzhou Police and Traffic Command Center in Lanzhou, capital of Northwest China's Gansu province, Jan 24, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



An auxiliary police officer patrols in Lanzhou, capital of Northwest China's Gansu province, Jan 24, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Zhu Jianjun, a traffic police officer, inspects the luggage area of a bus in Lanzhou, capital of Northwest China's Gansu province, Jan 24, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Zhu Jianjun, a traffic police officer, inspects a bus in Lanzhou, capital of Northwest China's Gansu province, Jan 24, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Auxiliary police officers monitor real-time traffic flow at Lanzhou Police and Traffic Command Center in Lanzhou, capital of Northwest China's Gansu province, Jan 24, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by you know who!



Yellow Fever said:


> Taoyuan District, Taiwan
> 
> 2018/09/08 (Saturday) Daxi Bridge in Daxi District, Taoyuan City, Taiwan #DaxiBridge #Daxi #DaxiDistrict #DaxiDist #Taoyuan #TaoyuanCity #Taiwan #TWN #TW #大溪橋 #大慶洞 #大溪 #橋 #bridge #大溪區 #桃園市 #桃園 #台灣 #臺灣 by YaWee Huang, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

More PIX posted by Yellow Fever!



Yellow Fever said:


> Hsinchu City, Taiwan
> 
> Duet by Sammi Fang, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Last batch today by..well..you know who!



Yellow Fever said:


> New Taipei City
> 
> New Taipei City by Songshancat, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A temporary examination station is set up to check the body temperatures of the patients outside a hospital in Tuxi town of Zunyi city, Southwest China's Guizhou province, Jan 26, 2020. Many places across the country have taken strict control measures to curb the spread of the novel coronavirus. [Photo/Xinhua]



A staff checks a passenger's body temperature at a highway exit in Yuping Dong autonomous county, Southwest China's Guizhou province, Jan 26, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A nurse checks a patient's body temperature at the People's Hospital in Deqing county, East China's Zhejiang province, Jan 25, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Workers disinfect a train in Lanzhou, Northwest China's Gunsu province, on Jan 26, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A security staff member checks a child's temperature at Chongqing Jiangbei International Airport in Southwest China's Chongqing, Jan 26, 2020. According to the airport authority, all passengers arriving or leaving the airport should accept temperature checks starting from 18:00 Jan 26. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Staff members of China Railway Nanning Group Co Ltd prepare to get on the top of a bullet train for inspection in Nanning, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Jan 26, 2020. To ensure the safety of the Spring Festival travel rush, the staff of China Railway Nanning Group Co Ltd stick to their post in cleaning and epidemic protection work for the bullet train. [Photo/Xinhua]





A staff members of China Railway Nanning Group Co Ltd cleans and inspects the top of a bullet train in Nanning, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Jan 26, 2020.



A staff member of China Railway Nanning Group Co Ltd inspects a bullet train in Nanning, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Jan 26, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A staff member of China Railway Nanning Group Co Ltd cleans a bullet train in Nanning, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Jan 26, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Medical staff members load luggages on a bus before heading for Wuhan of Hubei province in Nanchang, East China's Jiangxi province, Jan 27, 2020. A team comprised of 138 medical workers from Jiangxi left for Wuhan city on Monday to aid the novel coronavirus control efforts there. [Photo/Xinhua]





Medical staff members prepares to leave for Wuhan of Hubei province in Nanchang, East China's Jiangxi province, Jan 27, 2020. A team comprised of 138 medical workers from Jiangxi left for Wuhan city on Monday to aid the novel coronavirus control efforts there. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China is everywhere!

More pix posted by Yellow Fever!



Yellow Fever said:


> Melbourne
> 
> Little Bourke Street by ornithos, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China is everywhere!

Last batch today posted by Yellow Fever!



Yellow Fever said:


> Brisbane
> 
> Brisbane's Chinatown - Fortitude Valley by westernthunderer, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Li Qi (R) checks the takeaway food for passengers at a railway station in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 21, 2020. 



Zhang Peng (C) works at the security checkpoint of Shijiazhuang Railway Station in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 21, 2020.(Xinhua/Xing Guangli)



Zhang Anzhe hugs his mother at a railway station in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 21, 2020.(Xinhua/Xing Guangli)



Li Qi (R, front) waves goodbye to her family at a railway station in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 21, 2020.(Xinhua/Xing Guangli)



Li Qi (R) shifts duty with her colleague at a railway station in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 21, 2020.

The Spring Festival is the biggest occasion for family reunion across China, but for the family of 6-year-old Zhang Anzhe, reunion opportunities are rare. Zhang's father Zhang Peng is a policeman working at the Shijiazhuang Railway Station police office while his mother Li Qi is a chief conductor on trains between Shijiazhuang and Wuhan. Both parents were so busy during the Spring Festival travel rush period. They have to make use of every bit of time to meet. On Tuesday, they found a chance as Zhang and his father went to the rail platform to meet the mother, right before departure of the train. This year marks the 10th anniversary of the acquaintance of Zhang Anzhe's parents. The father gave a gift to the mother and the family had a precious three-minute reunion. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Workers helps unload aid materials onto a cargo plane of China Postal Airlines at the Wuhan Tianhe International Airport in Wuhan, Hubei province, on Jan 29, 2020. [Photos by Yuan Zheng/for chinadaily.com.cn]



Workers are told to take protective measures such as wearing face masks at the Wuhan Tianhe International Airport in Wuhan, Hubei province, on Jan 29, 2020. [Photo by Yuan Zheng/for chinadaily.com.cn]



An array of aircraft are parked near the boarding bridges at Wuhan Tianhe International Airport, on Jan 28, 2020. Between Jan 23 and Jan 29, a total of 155 aircraft took off from the airport, sending 4,895 medical personnel and 268.2 tons of aid materials to regions in Hubei province to support the nation's battle against the novel coronavirus. [Photo by Yuan Zheng/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Workers unload aid materials from a cargo plane of China Postal Airlines at the Wuhan Tianhe International Airport in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 29, 2020. From Jan. 24 to 29, Wuhan Tianhe International Airport received a total of 4,895 medical workers and 44 chartered airplanes of aid materials to Wuhan, according to Hubei Airports Group Company Co., Ltd. (Xinhua/Xiong Qi)



A cargo plane of China Postal Airlines arrives at the Wuhan Tianhe International Airport in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 29, 2020.(Xinhua/Xiong Qi)







Security staff members check passengers temperature at Sanya Phoenix International Airport in Sanya, south China's Hainan Province, Jan. 27, 2020. According to the airport authority, all passengers arriving or leaving the airport should accept temperature checks. (Photo by Pu Xiaoxu/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever!



Yellow Fever said:


> Kaohsiung
> 
> 2019/11/24 by 雨完玩人, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Jan. 30, 2020 shows people from China Construction Third Engineering Bureau Co., Ltd. working at the construction site of Leishenshan (Thunder God Mountain) Hospital in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province. 



Wuhan is building two hospitals to treat pneumonia patients infected with the novel coronavirus. As of Thursday noon, about 40 percent of the Leishenshan Hospital has been completed, and it is expected to be put into use on Feb. 5. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)





Aerial photo taken on Jan. 30, 2020 shows the construction site of Huoshenshan (Fire God Mountain) Hospital in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province. More than 4,000 workers and around 1,000 vehicles and large pieces of machinery have been toiling away at the hospital site day and night. The main pipeline of the drainage system in the hospital site is largely complete, and the hospital is expected to be put into use on Feb. 3. (Xinhua/Cai Yang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China is everywhere!



A female artist of Shanghai Chinese Orchestra performs "Landscape around the Lake" via Chinese flute during the Chinese New Year celebration concert held in Chicago Symphony Center in Chicago, the United States, on Jan. 26, 2020. 



Dragon dancers of Zhejiang Shaoju Opera Theatre perform "Grand Bustling Chinese New Year" during the Chinese New Year celebration concert held in Chicago Symphony Center in Chicago, the United States, on Jan. 26, 2020.



An actress of Zhejiang Shaoju Opera Theatre performs during the Chinese New Year celebration concert held in Chicago Symphony Center in Chicago, the United States, on Jan. 26, 2020.



Actors of of Shanghai Chinese Orchestra wave to audience after performances during the Chinese New Year celebration concert held in Chicago Symphony Center in Chicago, the United States, on Jan. 26, 2020. 

The sound of traditional Chinese musical instruments and Shaoju Opera filled the Symphony Center in downtown Chicago Sunday afternoon, as the Chinese New Year concert entertained an audience of more than 1,000. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

More photos posted by Yellow Fever!



Yellow Fever said:


> Taiwan
> 
> 2020-01-27 15.50.34 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

MORE!!



Yellow Fever said:


> Macau
> 
> Macau, day three. by max_the_dog98, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Last Batch!



Yellow Fever said:


> HK
> 
> HK streets XI by Lukas R., on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taiwan...January 2020

Taiwan Series - Conversation by Lezlie, on Flickr

101 Fireworks 2020 by mike chang, on Flickr

Taiwan Series - Kailong Temple by Lezlie, on Flickr

Taiwan Series - The little path by Lezlie, on Flickr

Taiwan series - Tainan City by Lezlie, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A staff member checks body temperature of a driver at the entrance of an expressway in Nanxun District of Huzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Jan. 31, 2020. Nanxun has organized over 300 volunteers to participate in the epidemic prevention in communities to fight the novel coronavirus outbreak. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)



A staff member disinfects a car at an expressway toll station in Wanzhou, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Jan. 30, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)



A staff member disinfect a bench in the Rulinyuan community in Yanqing District, Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 31, 2020. In order to prevent and control the pneumonia epidemic caused by the novel coronavirus and effectively cut off the transmission of the virus, nine communities of the Rulin neighborhood in Beijing's Yanqing district have carried out a number of measures to ensure the safety of residents in the communities, such as disinfection in key areas, checking of people and vehicles in and out of the communities, dynamic body temperature detection and setting up temporary storage points of discarded masks. (Photo by Ren Chao/Xinhua)



Customs officers check protective suits purchased from abroad in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 30, 2020. In order to help combat the outbreak of pneumonia caused by the novel coronavirus, the customs office of Chengdu set a "green passage" that speeded up customs checks of medical supplies purchased from abroad. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)



A volunteer carries free vegetables to the kitchen of a medical observation site in Nanxun District of Huzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Jan. 31, 2020. Nanxun has organized over 300 volunteers to participate in the epidemic prevention in communities to fight the novel coronavirus outbreak. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos taken on Jan. 31, 2020 shows buildings & structures illuminated with slogans to cheer up the city on in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taiwan... January 2020

Taiwan Series - Chinese Puppets by Lezlie, on Flickr

Taiwan Series - Incense by Lezlie, on Flickr

Taiwan Series - Tainan Cultural and Creative Park by Lezlie, on Flickr

Taiwan Series - The little path by Lezlie, on Flickr

Taiwan Series - Chinese Temple by Lezlie, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever;



Yellow Fever said:


> Chongqing
> 
> Flower market by echokima, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

More pix posted by Yellow Fever!



Yellow Fever said:


> Chengdu
> 
> Cleaning staff at train station in Chengdu (犀浦地铁站), China by Kristoffer Trolle, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

More PIX!



Yellow Fever said:


> Guangzhou
> 
> Fredrik Marsh by Ohio Arts Council, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Last batch by Yellow Fever for today.



Yellow Fever said:


> Shenzhen
> 
> Winter in Shenzhen. Januari - February 2020. by Dolly Aswin Hrp, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A vendor arranges vegetables at a market in Haikou, south China's Hainan Province, Jan. 31, 2020. Supply of daily necessities remained steady in major Chinese cities while authorities have been stepping up efforts to ensure continuous supply and stable prices amid the novel coronavirus outbreak. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)



Residents buy meat at a market in Haikou, south China's Hainan Province, Jan. 31, 2020. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)



Staff members of a supermarket arrange meat for sale in a supermarket in Xining, northwest China's Qinghai Province, Jan. 31, 2020. Supply of daily necessities remained steady in major Chinese cities while authorities have been stepping up efforts to ensure continuous supply and stable prices amid the novel coronavirus outbreak. (Xinhua/Zhang Long)



Residents shop at a supermarket in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 27, 2020. Residents in Wuhan continue their lives as efforts being made to control the novel coronavirus outbreak. (Xinhua/Xiong Qi)



A garbage can for used face masks is seen in Wuchang District of Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 27, 2020. (Xinhua/Cheng Min)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by yellow Fever!



Yellow Fever said:


> Hangzhou
> 
> Illuminated Chenghuang Pavilion with West Lake and city skyline on background, Hangzhou, China by Alexandr Frolov, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Yellow Fever?! AGAIN!!



Yellow Fever said:


> Beijing
> 
> apotheke by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Yellow Fever!



Yellow Fever said:


> Shanghai
> 
> The modern Chinese woman by Dickson Phua, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Last batch by Yellow Fever for today!



Yellow Fever said:


> Tainan
> 
> 24.04.2019 - Tainan (36) by Le Métayer Alain, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Aerial photo taken on Feb. 1, 2020 shows the construction site of Huoshenshan (Fire God Mountain) Hospital in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province. 





According to the plan, the construction of the hospital will be completed on Feb. 2. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)



Workers work at the construction site of Huoshenshan (Fire God Mountain) Hospital in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Feb. 1, 2020. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Medical staff previously confirmed as infected with the novel coronavirus are discharged from hospital after being cured in Wuhan on Feb 2, 2020. Six medical staff previously confirmed as infected with the novel coronavirus have been discharged from hospital after being cured in Wuhan on Sunday morning. In total, 15 medical staff from the Union Hospital affiliated to Tongji Medical College of Huazhong University of Science and Technology were infected. So far, nine have been cured and released. （Photo by Liu Kunwei/ For China Daily）





Workers make protective suits at a workshop of a company in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Feb. 1, 2020. Resuming production on Jan. 26, the company's first batch of 400 protective suits has passed through acceptance check and will be put into use. (Xinhua/Zhang Tao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai...December 2019

Yummy! Muslim market Shanghai by Lezlie, on Flickr

Vendor at the muslim market, Shanghai by Lezlie, on Flickr

Good food knows no boundaries at the muslim market, Shanghai by Lezlie, on Flickr

Childhood in Shanghai by Lezlie, on Flickr

Taichi in Shanghai by Lezlie, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Night Reflections in Wuzhen Xizha Wangjin River by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund Night View from Hotel Indigo by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

Shanghai Waibaidu Bridge & Broadway Mansions by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

Seeing Treble in Shanghai During New Year Eve by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

Night Reflections of Bridges & Structures in Wuzhen by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China is everywhere!



Lion dancers perform during Chinese Lunar New Year celebrations at the Farmers Market in Los Angeles, the United States, Jan. 26, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A performer interacts with a girl during Chinese Lunar New Year celebrations at the Farmers Market in Los Angeles, the United States, Jan. 26, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Spectators watch traditional Chinese martial arts during Chinese Lunar New Year celebrations at the Farmers Market in Los Angeles, the United States, Jan. 26, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A female artist of Shanghai Chinese Orchestra performs "Landscape around the Lake" via Chinese flute during the Chinese New Year celebration concert held in Chicago Symphony Center in Chicago, the United States, on Jan. 26, 2020. The sound of traditional Chinese musical instruments and Shaoju Opera filled the Symphony Center in downtown Chicago Sunday afternoon, as the Chinese New Year concert entertained an audience of more than 1,000. 



Dragon dancers of Zhejiang Shaoju Opera Theatre perform "Grand Bustling Chinese New Year" during the Chinese New Year celebration concert held in Chicago Symphony Center in Chicago, the United States, on Jan. 26, 2020. 
[Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A view in front of Tiananmen Square in Beijing, Jan 31, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



A staff member measures temperatures of tourists at the entrance of Jingshan Park in Beijing, Jan 31, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

China has adopted stringent measures to combat the novel coronavirus during the holiday, whether as people journey during the Spring Festival rush or at the gates of various tourist attractions.



A passenger holds a baby, both wearing masks, at Beijing Railway Station, Jan 31, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



A boy wears a mask at a plane from Beijing to Dalian, Northeast China's Liaoning province, Jan 24, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



A mall with few customers at Beijing’s Oriental Ginza shopping mall, Jan 30, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Most people prefer staying at home or wearing masks when they have to go out, a useful way to support the prevention and control of the epidemic.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Zhang (left) and Hu have their dinner in the hospital after a busy working day. [Photo by Yuan Zheng and Gao Xing/For China Daily]



The ambulance runs on the empty Yingwuzhou Yangtze River Bridge on Jan 26. [Photo by Yuan Zheng and Gao Xing/For China Daily]



Members of a 120 First Aid team disinfect their ambulance and themselves after a full day's work at a disinfection station of Wuhan Urgent-care Center in Hubei province, on Jan 26. [Photo by Yuan Zheng and Gao Xing/For China Daily]



A patient arrives at Wuhan No 4 Hospital with a relative and medical rescue team members' help on Jan 26. [Photo by Yuan Zheng and Gao Xing/For China Daily]



Zhang Jing puts her mobile phone inside a disposable glove to prevent infection. [Photo by Yuan Zheng and Gao Xing/For China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos from Flickr posted by Yellow Fever!

Tibet

4 Tibet 005 by viajefilos, on Flickr

4 Tibet 014 by viajefilos, on Flickr

4 Tibet 001 by viajefilos, on Flickr

4 Tibet 009 by viajefilos, on Flickr

4 Tibet 017 by viajefilos, on Flickr

4 Tibet 010 by viajefilos, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

More PIX!

Taipei

IMG_9690L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_0666L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_7547L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_7030L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_5811L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

More PIX!

Hong Kong

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

wearing a mask is a must by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Waiting for Ramen by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

When the street light fade out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Last batch by YF today!

Shanghai

Shopping in the days of the epidemic outbreak, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Butcher shop, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Alley, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

In the street, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Old street, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Tool shop, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Huoshenshan Hospital in Wuhan, started admitting patients on Tuesday morning, February 4, 2020. The first batch of 50 patients from three hospitals, including Wuchang Hospital and Hankou Hospital, has been transferred to the newly built hospital and the patients are undergoing treatment. The hospital, built in 10 days, was formally delivered to military medics on Sunday morning. Covering an area of 34,000 square meters, the hospital provides 1,000 beds for coronavirus patients who are gradually transferred to the hospital. (Photos/people.com.cn)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Xu Guobin talks with recipient on the phone in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Feb. 3, 2020. Deliveryman Xu Guobin has continued to work during the Spring Festival holidays for straight 12 days. Influenced by the outbreak of novel coronavirus, Xu has to deliver packages three times more than the last years. When asked if he was worried about being infected, Xu responded by saying that although he had such concern, what he could do was to well protect himself while delivering packages to the people who needed them. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)



Xu Guobin and his colleagues have body temperature measured before work in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Feb. 3, 2020.(Xinhua/Liu Xiao)



Xu Guobin carries his package in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Feb. 3, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)

 

Xu Guobin prepares for delivery in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Feb. 3, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)



Xu Guobin (R) delivers a package in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Feb. 3, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China is everywhere!



Ma Yuhan (front) of Team China competes during the women's team persuit event at the ISU Four Continents Speed Skating Championships in Milwaukee, the United States, Feb. 2, 2020. (Xinhua/Li Ying)



Chen Xiangyu, Adake Ahena Er and Ma Yuhan (from L to R) of Team China react after the women's team persuit event at the ISU Four Continents Speed Skating Championships in Milwaukee, the United States, Feb. 2, 2020. (Xinhua/Li Ying)



Wang Haotian, Yu Yang and Teenbuli Yeerken (from R to L) of Team China compete during the men's team persuit event at the ISU Four Continents Speed Skating Championships in Milwaukee, the United States, Feb. 2, 2020. (Xinhua/Li Ying)



Wang Chen of China competes during the men's 1000m race at the ISU Four Continents Speed Skating Championships in Milwaukee, the United States, Feb. 2, 2020. (Xinhua/Li Ying)



Yu Yang of China competes during the men's 1000m race at the ISU Four Continents Speed Skating Championships in Milwaukee, the United States, Feb. 2, 2020. (Xinhua/Li Ying)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

posted by Yellow Fever

Macau

Macau 2020 by chi seng wong, on Flickr

Macau 2020 by chi seng wong, on Flickr

Macau 2020 by chi seng wong, on Flickr

上海街 001 by Kevin Chung, on Flickr

羅理基 001 by Kevin Chung, on Flickr

Macau | 澳門 2020 by Melv_L - MACASR, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

More by YF

Yang Zi poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Song Yuqi poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Aaron Yan poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Nana Ouyang and Zhou Zhenan pose for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Wang Junkai poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Xuan Lu poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Final Mulan trailer released ahead of March 27 premiere by China Meraki, on Flickr

Zhang Xinyi and Yuan Hong pose for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

By Yellow Fever!

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A pesticide tractor sprays disinfectant to sterilize a village in Mingji township, Zouping, Shandong province, on Jan 29, 2020. [Photo by Dong Naide/For China Daily]



Residents of Dangjiu village in Rongshui Miao autonomous county, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, move traditional instruments to the village's warehouse under the guidance of local epidemic prevention and control workers on Jan 26, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Village official Mi Feng (left) provides epidemic prevention information to a sheepherder in Yanchi county, Ningxia Hui autonomous region, on Jan 30, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



An epidemic prevention and control worker checks people's body temperature at a checkpoint at the entrance of Xincang township in Jingzhou, Hubei province, on Jan 27, 2020. [Photo by Chen Liang/For China Daily]



Villagers in Lichun township, Pengzhou, Sichuan province harvest vegetables, on Feb 3, 2020, that will be transported to Wuhan, Hubei province. [Photo by Luo Guoyang/For China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Workers prepare beds at a mobile cabin hospital in Wuhan Salon, Central China's Hubei province, on Feb 4, 2020. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

A cabin hospital is a mobile medical structure with multiple functions, such as emergency treatment, surgical treatment and clinical examination.

A mobile structure can be real houses or tents and other temporary structures easily shipped and installed, and are widely used in various emergency treatments.





The Wuhan Parlor convention center is renovated into a cabin hospital in Wuhan, capital of Central China's Hubei province, on Feb 4. [Photo by Yuan Zheng/for chinadaily.com.cn]



A worker disinfects facilities at a mobile cabin hospital in Wuhan Salon, Central China's Hubei province, on Feb 4, 2020. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



Workers start building a mobile cabin hospital in Wuhan, Central China’s Hubei province on February 4, 2020. A total of 8 more cabin hospitals will be set up in Wuhan, making the number of such hospital reaching 11. The city's sports stadium and two convention centers have been renovated into three mobile hospitals to offer a total of 3,400 beds to treat novel coronavirus infected patients with mild symptoms.（Photo: China News Service/ Zhang Chang）


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Medical workers have lunch in their office at the Shaoxing People's Hospital in Shaoxing, East China's Zhejiang province. (Photo: China News Service/Yuan Yun)



Medical workers chat after work in the Shaoxing People's Hospital in Shaoxing, East China's Zhejiang province. (Photo: China News Service/Yuan Yun)



Medical workers help each other to put on the protective suits in Shaoxing People's Hospital in Shaoxing, East China's Zhejiang province. (Photo: China News Service/Yuan Yun)



A nurse gives a thumbs-up outside a ward in the Shaoxing People's Hospital in Shaoxing, East China's Zhejiang province. A total of 17 patients infected with the novel coronavirus are now treated and taken care of by over 20 medical workers in the designated hospital. Those nurses are staying at their posts to treat patients, with little regard for their own safety. (Photo: China News Service/Yuan Yun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever

Taiwan

罩談 Masked Daily by 令門耳™, on Flickr

Taiwan by Man Hei Angel Tang, on Flickr

Taiwan by Man Hei Angel Tang, on Flickr

2020/2/2/SA by 雨完玩人, on Flickr

DSCF8798 by August Huang, on Flickr

IMG_2606-11 by 稚涵 陳, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Great photos posted by Yellow Fever!

China by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

China by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

China by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

China by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

China by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

China by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong

Wearing Mask is the way to go by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Laughter by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Light and shadow by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Getting lost by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The first Long March 5B carrier rocket arrives by ship at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in Hainan province on Wednesday for prelaunch preparations. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Liu)





Stages of the first Long March 5B carrier rocket is unloaded from a ship at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in Hainan province.(Photo: China News Service/Yang Liu)



The first Long March 5B carrier rocket arrives at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in Hainan province on Wednesday for prelaunch preparations. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Liu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors enjoy the snowy views in the Temple of Heaven Park in Beijing on Feb 5, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



Visitors enjoy a playful moment in the snow at the Temple of Heaven Park in Beijing on Feb 5, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



Food couriers deliver meals to customers despite snow covering Beijing on Feb 5, 2020. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]



A citizen walks in snow in Beijing on Feb 5, 2020. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]



Community workers conduct disease-screening procedures as the snow falls in Beijing on Feb 5, 2020. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Sui Wenjing and Han Cong (L) of China perform in the Pairs Short Program during the ISU Four Continents Figure Skating Championship in Seoul, South Korea, Feb. 6, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Jingqiang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People shop for fruit at a supermarket in the Wuchang district of Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on Feb 6, 2020. The manager said the supermarket is disinfected every day, and suggested residents would have no need to store goods at home. [Photos by Su Feng/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Patients infected with the novel coronavirus registers at the newly opened mobile cabin hospital in Wuhan on Wednesday. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]





Patients have been admitted into the mobile cabin hospital in Wuhan on Wednesday. [Photo by Yuan Zheng/For chinadaily.com.cn]



Starting Wednesday night, a cabin hospital set up in a sports arena in Wuchang district of Wuhan, Hubei province, began to receive patients infected with the novel coronavirus.

As of 7:30 am on Thursday, the mobile cabin hospital, finished in two days, began to provide medical treatment for the first 328 patients who tested positive for the virus but showed no severe symptoms.

Staffed with about 300 medical workers, the hospital will ultimately be capable of housing 800 patients from the city's Wuchang and Hongshan districts, as well as Wuhan East Lake High-Tech Development Zone. Every 50 patients will be taken care of by four doctors and 12 nurses.

The hospital will only admit patients aged between 18 and 65 with the ability to care for themselves and without other respiratory diseases, cardiovascular and cerebrovascular diseases or mental diseases. The patients should also test negative for the flu virus at the same time.

The cabin hospital is equipped with medical inspection equipment for biochemical detection, radiological detection and etiology detection, which can monitor the situation of patients at any time. Once a patient's symptoms worsen, he or she will be transferred in a timely manner to the city’s designated hospitals for further treatment. Patients will be discharged from the cabin hospital after recovery and certain tests.

Through centralized isolation and treatment for patients with mild symptoms, the cabin hospital will avoid cross-infection in communities, as well as reduce the severity and fatality rate.

Wang Chen, president of the Chinese Academy of Medical Sciences, told Xinhua News Agency that as all admitted patients at such cabin hospitals are confirmed novel coronavirus cases but tested negative for the flu virus, cross-infection between them in such hospitals is "not a prominent problem".


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing

#beijing #outbreakday #mask by tania_huiny, on Flickr

Grocery day #14daysselfquarantine #beijing by tania_huiny, on Flickr

Grocery for the outbreakers #beijing #outbreakday #maskisthenewnormal by tania_huiny, on Flickr

Outbreak night #beijing by tania_huiny, on Flickr

Major grocery #beijing #outbreakday by tania_huiny, on Flickr

Some exercise during the outbreak time by tania_huiny, on Flick


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Most of these Flickr photos were posted by Yellow Fever. Thanks to him!!

HK

陰陽師 不知火 by Ching Wong, on Flickr

陰陽師 不知火 by Ching Wong, on Flickr

陰陽師 不知火 by Ching Wong, on Flickr

陰陽師 不知火 by Ching Wong, on Flickr

陰陽師 不知火 by Ching Wong, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pickins are slim for photos unless you like coronavirus pix.hno:







Female nurses from the Department of Joint Diseases and Sports Medicine at Zhongnan Hospital of Wuhan University has her hair cut on Feb 5, 2020. Nurses at the department cut their hair before going to work at the isolation wards of novel coronavirus patients to reduce time spent putting on biohazard suits and lower the risk of exposure to the virus. [Photos by Gao Xiang/for chinadaily.com.cn]



Located at Wuhan International Convention and Exhibition Center in Wuhan, Hubei province, Jianghan Cabin Hospital was put into operation on Wednesday night. YUAN ZHENG/FOR CHINA DAILY



The first group of patients arrive at the cabin hospital. YUAN ZHENG/FOR CHINA DAILY

The so-called Jianghan Cabin Hospital, with a capacity of 1,600 beds, started operations at 10 pm on Wednesday. The mobile hospital has been set up at the Wuhan International Convention and Exhibition Center in Jianghan district, Wuhan, Hubei province, to receive people who have tested positive for the coronavirus but show no severe symptoms.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Nurses attend a preparation meeting at the cabin hospital before formal operations begin. YUAN ZHENG/FOR CHINA DAILY



The first group of patients arrive at the cabin hospital. YUAN ZHENG/FOR CHINA DAILY



Patients wait for their turn to check into the hospital. YUAN ZHENG/FOR CHINA DAILY



A patient shows his gratitude to a medical staff member. XIONG QI/XINHUA

The so-called Jianghan Cabin Hospital, with a capacity of 1,600 beds, started operations at 10 pm on Wednesday. The mobile hospital has been set up at the Wuhan International Convention and Exhibition Center in Jianghan district, Wuhan, Hubei province, to receive people who have tested positive for the coronavirus but show no severe symptoms.



A cabin hospital set up in a sports stadium in Wuhan began to receive patients infected with the novel coronavirus on Wednesday. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People hold Chinese character "Fu", which means good fortune, during a calligraphy event to show solidarity with China's fight against novel coronavirus in Kajang, Malaysia, Feb. 7, 2020. (Xinhua/Chong Voon Chung)









People participate in a calligraphy event to show solidarity with China's fight against novel coronavirus in Kajang, Malaysia, Feb. 7, 2020. (Xinhua/Chong Voon Chung)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tianjin

Fishing Under the City Lights by Taomeister, on Flickr

Night Tourists of Tianjin by Taomeister, on Flickr

River Dipping by Taomeister, on Flickr

LEDs for Sale by Taomeister, on Flickr

Untitled by tianjin street, on Flickr

Untitled by tianjin street, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Most Flickr photos are posted by Yellow Fever!

Chongqing

Chongqing – Tang Mingjia-18 by Mingjia Tang, on Flickr

Chongqing – Tang Mingjia-14 by Mingjia Tang, on Flickr

Chongqing – Tang Mingjia-07 by Mingjia Tang, on Flickr

Chongqing – Tang Mingjia-17 by Mingjia Tang, on Flickr

Chongqing – Tang Mingjia-13 by Mingjia Tang, on Flickr

Chongqing – Tang Mingjia-19 by Mingjia Tang, on Flickr

Chongqing – Tang Mingjia-20 by Mingjia Tang, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK

油麻地 Yau Ma Tei by kathy lam, on Flickr

旺角 Mong Kok by kathy lam, on Flickr

旺角 Mong Kok by kathy lam, on Flickr

旺角 Mong Kok by kathy lam, on Flickr

旺角 Mong Kok by kathy lam, on Flickr

旺角 Mong Kok by kathy lam, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ruby Lin poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Xu Jiao poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Song Yi poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Sun Qian, Huang Junjie and Zha Jie pose for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Tong Liya poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Mei Ting poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

From an editor at China Daily;

As the battle against the coronavirus-related pneumonia continues, you might find yourself forcing back the urge of climbing up the walls out of boredom as people stay inside and businesses stay closed.

We have handpicked online exhibitions from major Chinese museums to help you gain some measure of comfort. You can enjoy these virtual tours without leaving the comfort of your couch, free of charge.



A bronze Fu quadrangular food container, used during the Western Zhou Dynasty (c.11th century-771 BC). [Photo/Official Website of Sanxingdui Museum]

15. Living in China displays 130 sets of ancient bronze works from the Western Zhou Dynasty (c.11th century-771 BC), selected from the collections of seven major museums in Sichuan, Gansu and Shaanxi provinces.

With exquisitely crafted, elegant shapes and carefully inscribed motifs and texts, these showpieces help viewers get an idea how the royal rites were originated and developed in dynastic China.



A bronze table used during sacrificial ceremonies in ancient times. [Photo/Official Website of Sanxingdui Museum]

The virtual exhibition Man and gods -- cultural relics of the maritime silk-road illustrates cultural exchanges and interactions along the ancient trade route, organizers say.

Jointly sponsored by five major museums in Yunnan and Sichuan provinces, the exhibition presents 240 sets of unearthed cultural relics, mostly ritual or funeral objects from the period between the Shang (c.16th century-11th century BC) and Han dynasties (206 BC-AD220).



A model orchestral show, with musicians each playing a traditional Chinese musical instrument. [Photo/Official Website of Sanxingdui Museum]

Treasured items of traditional musical instruments brings 172 sets of ancient Chinese musical instruments, mostly unearthed in Central China's Henan province, to viewers. Traditional Chinese musical instruments trace their roots back several thousand years. Each producing a different and unique sound and effect, these instruments not only entertain but also play a key role in traditional Chinese culture.

Highlighted exhibits include a clay xun (wind instrument), a Tang Dynasty tri-color clay pillow featuring two musicians in performance, and the Jia Lake bone flute, the oldest orchestral instrument in China, dating back 7,800 to 9,000 years.

​
A blue-and-white porcelain disc featuring dragon motifs. [Photo/Official Website of Shanghai Museum]

The virtual exhibition Porcelain works of 15th century China features 285 pieces, selected from the collections of Shanghai Museum, Jingdezhen Porcelain Archaeology Research Institute and 25 other cultural relic conservation organizations in China.

The first of its kind in terms of scale and scope, the exhibition includes ceramic pieces from royal kilns, princes' official kilns and quality works from famous private kilns of the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644), under the reign of emperors Zhengtong, Jingtai and Tianshun, between 1436 and 1464.

​
The details of a tomb mural of the Northern Dynasties, found in northern Shanxi province. [Photo/Official Website of Shanxi Provincial Museum]

Northern Dynasties tomb murals in Shanxi province provides viewers an artistic journey back 1,500 years ago.

The virtual exhibition paints a vivid picture of the social and familial life of nomadic people living during the Northern Dynasties (386 -581) in the area known today as Shanxi province. Some tomb murals depict daily activities such as cooking, dining, wining and hunting, others illustrate warfare and still more focus on religious rituals and worldly ceremonies.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China is everywhere!



The Shaanxi Cultural Week is unveiled in Frankfurt, Germany on, Jan 22,2020. [Photo provided to Chinaculture.org]

Artists from the Shaanxi Performing Troupe put on a series of performances in Frankfurt, Mannheim, Karlsruhe and Bingen in Germany from Jan 22 to 27.

As a part of Shaanxi Culture Week, the activity, along with intangible cultural heritage shows and cultural tourism promotions, attracted more than ten thousands local audience members.

Folk dances, acrobatics and intangible cultural heritages were featured during the cultural week to celebrate Chinese Lunar New Year.



Chinese artists perform lion dances to celebrate Chinese Lunar New Year in Germany, Jan 22-27. [Photo provided to Chinaculture.org]



Chinese artists perform folk dances to celebrate Chinese Lunar New Year in Germany, Jan 22-27. [Photo provided to Chinaculture.org]



Acrobatics given by Shaanxi artists to celebrate Chinese Lunar New Year in Germany, Jan 22-27. [Photo provided to Chinaculture.org]



A Mmodern dance piece, Sweet Lavas, featured at the Happy Chinese New Year celebrations in Germany on, Jan 22, 2020. [Photo provided to Chinaculture.org]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China is everywhere!





The Chongqing Liangjiang Art Troupe stages two shows to celebrate Chinese New Year in Auckland and Palmerston North, New Zealand from Jan 26-29, 2020. [Photo provided to Chinaculture.org]







On Jan 26 and 29,the SkyCity Theater in Auckland and the Regent on Broadway in Palmerston North, New Zealand were buzzing with festivity and Chinese cultural atmosphere. Two shows, staged by artists from the noted Chongqing Liangjiang Art Troupe, were set to usher in the Year of the Rat.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Amidst the ongoing coronavirus outbreak in China, pictures of medics with marks on their faces due to the prolonged usage of the masks to protect themselves from the virus have gone viral on social media. Behind the exhausted faces of doctors and nurses are touching stories of normal people. (Photo/China News Service)



Doctors who work in isolation ward in Zouping People′s Hospital in East China’s Shandong province. （Photo: China News Service/ Dong Naide）



Denghui, a doctor who works at the isolation ward in Meishan Hospital under the West China Medical Center of Sichuan University.(Photo/China News Service)



Wang Cai, a doctor of The East Hospital has lunch after a shift in Lianyungang, East China's Jiangsu province.(Photo/China News Service)



A nurse from Shaoxing People's Hospital in Shaoxing, East China's Zhejiang province.(Photo/China News Service)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC07461 by John.Ou, on Flickr

DSC07515 by John.Ou, on Flickr

DSC07482 by John.Ou, on Flickr

DSC07464 by John.Ou, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai November 2019

The Painter by Lezlie, on Flickr

Alleyway 2 by Lezlie, on Flickr

Alleyway by Lezlie, on Flickr

Hmm, interesting.... by Lezlie, on Flickr

Intense Showdown by Lezlie, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Random photos 

2020.1.10..Hong Kong by NeroPan, on Flickr


Cute video grab of pandas cleaning, in preparation of the New Year by heights.18145, on Flickr​
Chinese Hanfu by Ah Wei (Lung Wei), on Flickr

Chinese New Year by brillianthues, on Flickr

Chinese New Year, Manchester 2020 by davekpcv, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China is everywhere!

20200110-DSCF3404 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Loud Welcome for Chinese New Year 2020-01-25 Amsterdam by Martin Roelfsema, on Flickr

DSC_2242 Toronto by Boris T, on Flickr

Chinese New Year London 2020 by Jim Monk, on Flickr

Chinese New Year London 2020 by Jim Monk, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Posted by Yellow Fever

Guangzhou

The People’s Park, Guangzhou, China. by Jared Gard, on Flickr

street photo in Guangzhou city by zhizhou deng, on Flickr

street photo in Guangzhou city by zhizhou deng, on Flickr

street photo in Guangzhou city by zhizhou deng, on Flickr

Guangzhou, China. by rabbihossain270, on Flickr

street photo in Guangzhou city by zhizhou deng, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

More by Yellow fever

Shenzhen

Xiamen101138December 12, 2019 by Sher Yip, on Flickr

Xiamen100906December 12, 2019 by Sher Yip, on Flickr

Xiamen173546December 10, 2019 by Sher Yip, on Flickr

Xiamen172510December 10, 2019 by Sher Yip, on Flickr

Shenzhen151028December 08, 2019 by Sher Yip, on Flickr

Shenzhen151046December 08, 2019 by Sher Yip, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Last batch by YF..

Yang Zishan poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Zhou Yutong poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Mao Xiaotong poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Ju Xiaowen poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Shen Yue poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Liu Mintao poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China is everywhere!







People perform dragon dance during a Cap Go Meh Festival celebration held by the Chinese community in Padang of West Sumatra, Indonesia, Feb. 8, 2020. The Cap Go Meh Festival, also known as Lantern Festival, is celebrated on the 15th day of the Chinese Lunar New Year. (Photos by Ardhy Fernando/Xinhua)




　
Dancers from Huaxing Art Group perform during Chinese Lantern Festival celebration in Sao Paulo, Brazil on Feb. 7, 2020. (Xinhua/Rahel Patrasso)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China is everywhere!



Dancers from Huaxing Art Group perform during Chinese Lantern Festival celebration in Sao Paulo, Brazil on Feb. 7, 2020. (Xinhua/Rahel Patrasso)







People watch lion and dragon dance performance during Lantern Festival celebrations in Malacca, Malaysia, Feb. 8, 2020. (Photo by Chong Voon Chung/Xinhua)



People participate in a lantern procession to celebrate Chinese Lunar New Year in Chicago, the United States, on Feb. 8, 2020. A special event called "Lantern Celebration" was co-organized by the Art Institute of Chicago (AIC), the Chinese Fine Arts Society and Maggie Daley Park. Attendees learned how to make Chinese lanterns, watched lion dance, joined a lantern procession, and finally skated in an ice rink. (Xinhua/Wang Ping)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Fang Ji shows a monitoring screen imaging her two sons at home after a night shift in the Second People's Hospital of Hefei in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, Feb. 3, 2020. Fang Ji, 34, is a nurse who works in the ICU (intensive care unit) of the Second People's Hospital of Hefei. After the outbreak of the novel coronavirus (2019-nCov), Fang and her colleagues stay 24 hours a day in the hospital taking care of patients in shifts. The balcony of Fang's house lies in front of the hospital. In order to comfort two little sons who miss her badly at home, Fang told them that they could stand on the balcony where she could see them through a special "magnifying glass". The "magnifying glass" is unreal, but love is not. Fang will stick to her post in fighting the novel coronavirus epidemic with deep care of her family. (Xinhua/Zhang Duan)



Yu Fangyukun, the elder son of Fang Ji, talks as he hopes his mother to be back home early in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, Feb. 3, 2020.(Xinhua/Zhang Duan)



Fang Ji reads a book after a night shift in the Second People's Hospital of Hefei in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, Feb. 3, 2020.(Xinhua/Zhang Duan)



Sons of Fang Ji look toward the Second People's Hospital of Hefei on the balcony at home in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, Feb. 3, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Duan)



Fang Ji stares at the direction of her home after a night shift in the Second People's Hospital of Hefei in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, Feb. 3, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Duan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

All of the 1,800-plus crew members of a quarantined cruise ship, World Dream, docked at Kai Tak Cruise Terminal tested negative to the novel coronavirus pneumonia (NCP). The cruise ship has been docking at Kai Tak Cruise Terminal in Hong Kong since Wednesday.







All people on board have been quarantined since then after eight passengers from the Chinese mainland who had traveled on the ship between Jan 19 and 24 were found to be infected with the virus. (Photos: China News Service/Xie Guanglei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People attend the Chinese Lunar New Year parade in Manhattan's Chinatown of New York City, the United States, Feb. 9, 2020. (Xinhua/Li Muzi)



Festive decorations are seen during the Chinese Lunar New Year parade in Manhattan's Chinatown of New York City, the United States, Feb. 9, 2020. (Xinhua/Li Muzi)



People watch a dragon dance during the Chinese Lunar New Year parade in Manhattan's Chinatown of New York City, the United States, Feb. 9, 2020. (Xinhua/Li Muzi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Team China pose after the group B match between China and South Korea at the Women's Olympic qualifying basketball tournament in Belgrade, Serbia, on Feb. 9, 2020. China defeated South Korea 100-60. (Photo by Predrag Milosavljevic/Xinhua)



China's Huang Sijing (Top L) and Li Meng celebrate after the group B match between China and South Korea at the Women's Olympic qualifying basketball tournament in Belgrade, Serbia, on Feb. 9, 2020. (Photo by Predrag Milosavljevic/Xinhua)



China's Han Xu (R) vies with South Korea's Park Ji Su during the group B match between China and South Korea at the Women's Olympic qualifying basketball tournament in Belgrade, Serbia, on Feb. 9, 2020. (Photo by Predrag Milosavljevic/Xinhua)



China's Li Yuan (C) breaks through during the group B match between China and South Korea at the Women's Olympic qualifying basketball tournament in Belgrade, Serbia, on Feb. 9, 2020. (Photo by Predrag Milosavljevic/Xinhua)



China's Shao Ting (C) vies with South Korea's Ah Ra Go (R) and Ajeong Kang during the group B match between China and South Korea at the Women's Olympic qualifying basketball tournament in Belgrade, Serbia, on Feb. 9, 2020. (Photo by Predrag Milosavljevic/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People wearing protective masks are on their way to work at a subway station in Guangzhou, South China‘s Guangdong province as the country concludes protracted holiday amid coronavirus outbreak on February 10, 2020. Many Chinese have been trapped at home for half a month due to the outbreak of the novel coronavirus, as people are urged to keep off the streets and businesses remain shuttered in many cities. To contain the outbreak, the State Council, or China's cabinet, extended this year's Lunar New Year public holiday an extra three days to Feb. 2, while factories in many Chinese provinces set the date of production resumption on Feb. 10. So far. at least eight provincial-level regions have postponed the opening of the spring semester till March. . (Photo: China News Service/Chen Jimin)



A staff uses an infrared thermometer to measure body temperature at entrance of a building in Guangzhou, South China’s Guangdong province on Monday, February 10, 2020. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Jimin)





People on their way to work are seen on street in Guangzhou, South China‘s Guangdong province on Monday morning, February 10, 2020. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Jimin)



A staff uses an infrared thermometer to measure body temperature at entrance of a building in Guangzhou, South China’s Guangdong province on Monday, February 10, 2020. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Jimin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A Lantern Festival light show is carried out in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province. Signs that read "stay strong Wuhan" and "stay strong China" light up the city. [Photo by Wan Chengpeng/for chinadaily.com.cn]



A Lantern Festival light show is carried out in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province. Signs that read "stay strong Wuhan" and "stay strong China" light up the city. [Photo by Wan Chengpeng/for chinadaily.com.cn]



A Lantern Festival light show is carried out on the banks of the Yangtze River in Wuhan, capital of Central China's Hubei province. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



A Lantern Festival light show is carried out near Jianghan Customs Clock Tower, a landmark in Wuhan, capital of Central China's Hubei province, on Feb 8, 2020. Signs that read "stay strong Wuhan" light up the city. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



A Lantern Festival light show is carried out in Dongguan, South China's Guangdong province. Signs that read "stay strong Wuhan", "stay strong China" and "We salute medics" light up the city. [Photo by Chen Fan/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Changchun

Changchun City (China) - 2020 UIAA Ice Climbing World Cup by UIAA Mountains, on Flickr

Changchun City (China) - 2020 UIAA Ice Climbing World Cup by UIAA Mountains, on Flickr

Changchun City (China) - 2020 UIAA Ice Climbing World Cup by UIAA Mountains, on Flickr

CNR Changchun EMU by Samson Ng . [email protected], on Flickr

taroko (61) by Sharon & Claus Ellef, on Flickr

taroko (57) by Sharon & Claus Ellef, on Flickr

taroko (56) by Sharon & Claus Ellef, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei

taipei (2) by Sharon & Claus Ellef, on Flickr

taipei (5) by Sharon & Claus Ellef, on Flickr

taipei (7) by Sharon & Claus Ellef, on Flickr


taipei (14) by Sharon & Claus Ellef, on Flickr​
taipei (17) by Sharon & Claus Ellef, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tainan...September 2019


tainan (2) by Sharon & Claus Ellef, on Flickr


tainan (12) by Sharon & Claus Ellef, on Flickr


tainan (13) by Sharon & Claus Ellef, on Flickr


tainan (20) by Sharon & Claus Ellef, on Flickr


tainan (16) by Sharon & Claus Ellef, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Local residents walk amid snowfall in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on Feb 15, 2020. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



A police officer waves through a bus amid snowfall in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on Feb 15, 2020. [Photo by Yuan Zheng/for chinadaily.com.cn]



Medics work amid snowfall in front of a local hospital in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on Feb 15, 2020. [Photo by Liu Kunwei/for chinadaily.com.cn]



A medical worker drives amid snowfall to transfer novel coronavirus pneumonia patients in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on Feb 15, 2020. [Photo by Yuan Zheng/for chinadaily.com.cn]



A medical worker helps a patient carry luggage outside a local hospital in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on Feb 15, 2020. [Photo by Yuan Zheng/for chinadaily.com.cn]



A medical worker drives amid snowfall to transfer novel coronavirus pneumonia patients in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on Feb 15, 2020. [Photo by Yuan Zheng/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Feb. 14, 2020 shows members of China's 36th Antarctic expedition using a barge to transfer fuel from China's polar icebreaker Xuelong 2, or Snow Dragon 2, to the Great Wall station. The Xuelong 2 finished unloading supplies for the Great Wall station and left for Ross Sea. (Xinhua/Liu Shiping)



Aerial photo taken on Feb. 8, 2020 shows members of China's 36th Antarctic expedition transfering the waste of the Great Wall station to polar icebreaker Xuelong 2, or Snow Dragon 2, to dispose them in China. The Xuelong 2 finished unloading supplies for the Great Wall station and left for Ross Sea. (Xinhua/Liu Shiping)



Members of China's 36th Antarctic expedition aboard China's polar icebreaker Xuelong 2, or Snow Dragon 2, unload fuel at the Great Wall station, Feb. 10, 2020. The Xuelong 2 finished unloading supplies for the Great Wall station and left for Ross Sea. (Xinhua/Liu Shiping)



Aerial photo taken on Feb. 13, 2020 shows members of China's 36th Antarctic expedition using a barge to transfer fuel from China's polar icebreaker Xuelong 2, or Snow Dragon 2, to the Great Wall station. The Xuelong 2 finished unloading supplies for the Great Wall station and left for Ross Sea. (Xinhua/Liu Shiping)



Members of China's 36th Antarctic expedition aboard China's polar icebreaker Xuelong 2, or Snow Dragon 2, unload supplies at the Great Wall station, Feb. 8, 2020. The Xuelong 2 finished unloading supplies for the Great Wall station and left for Ross Sea. (Xinhua/Liu Shiping)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A deliveryman brings chicken to supermarkets in Yichang, Central China’s Hubei province. (Photo: China News Service/Li Feng)

When eating out or making routine trips to the supermarket becomes undesirable, ordering in is one of few options. For those who are confined to their own homes as part of an effort to curb outbreak of novel coronavirus , food delivery service has transitioned from selling convenience to survival.



A worker selects products at warehouse of a supermarket in Yichang, central China’s Hubei province. (Photo: China News Service/Li Feng)



Workers of a supermarket unload meat and vegetables from a vehicle in Yichang, Central China’s Hubei province. (Photo: China News Service/Li Feng)



Workers of a supermarket unload vegetables from a vehicle in Yichang, Central China’s Hubei province. (Photo: China News Service/Li Feng)



Daily necessities ordered by customers are packaged separately. (Photo: China News Service/Li Feng)



Delivery workers put products at the entrance of a residential community in Yichang, Central China’s Hubei province. (Photo: China News Service/Li Feng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A passenger shows a record of his temperature and health condition. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Zhongjun)









A customized train for returning workers left Chengdu, capital of Sichuan province on February 17, 2020, carrying nearly 750 workers from Chengdu who are returning to work in Hangzhou, capital of Zhejiang Province. Special measures have been arranged for passengers on the train, including strict temperature monitoring and better ventilation. (Photos: China News Service/Liu Zhongjun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taiwan ..January 2020

Modern Farmer 1 by Bob Hawley, on Flickr

Resting on the Temple Steps by Bob Hawley, on Flickr

Taiping Suspension Bridge by Bob Hawley, on Flickr

Boat Decorations by Bob Hawley, on Flickr

Giant Camphor and Shrine by Bob Hawley, on Flickr

Chi Jin and the 85 Sky Tower by Bob Hawley, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shenzhen 2020

Chinese New Year Decoration by sydbad, on Flickr

Bicycle With Cover when Winter #shenzhen #shenzhenwinter by Dolly Aswin, on Flickr

Chinese New Year Decoration by sydbad, on Flickr

Shenzhen Baoan International Airport #shenzhen #baoan by Dolly Aswin, on Flickr

Electric Car Charging Station #electriccar #shenzhen #chargingstation by Dolly Aswin, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Dolly


DSC05106 by John.Ou, on Flickr


DSC04852 by John.Ou, on Flickr


DSC04893 by John.Ou, on Flickr


DSC04803 by John.Ou, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The next few flickr photos were posted by Yellow Fever!

Macau

澳門・耶穌會紀念廣場 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr

澳門・新佰八伴 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr

澳門・議事亭前地 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr

澳門・亞美打利庇盧大馬路 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr

澳門・公局新市東街 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr

澳門・大關斜巷 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong

Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Summer is here by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Shape of you by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Shopping night by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Lunch Time by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Angelababy poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Zhang Tianai poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Stills from Eternal Love of Dream by China Meraki, on Flickr

Zhang Huiwen poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Zhao Lusi updates new photos by China Meraki, on Flickr

Stills from historical web drama “Miss Truth” by China Meraki, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai

The retaurant have to sell ingredients because of very few of clients in the days of the epidemic outbreak. by Runen LIU, on Flickr

A delivery man with mask by Runen LIU, on Flickr

A Food delivery man in the days of the epidemic outbreak by Runen LIU, on Flickr

In the days of the epidemic outbreak, the retaurant have to sell ingredients because of very few of clients. by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Body temperature measurement for everyone entering the shopping mall, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Shopping in the days of the epidemic outbreak, #Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A recovered coronavirus patient donates plasma at Changsha Blood Center in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Feb. 18, 2020.





Cured patients who were infected with COVID-19 are called upon to donate plasma as initial results had indicated the effectiveness of convalescent plasma-derived therapeutic products in curing infected patients in severe and critical conditions. Some recovered patients regard the donation as a way to pay back to the society after they received timely and effective treatment. （Photos: China News Service/ Yang Huafeng）


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Airbus restarts operations of the Tianjin Final Assembly Line on Feb 17, 2020. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Foreign-funded companies and joint ventures across China have gradually resumed production and demonstrated their confidence in the Chinese market.

Airbus China said in a company press release that it has been authorized by Chinese authorities and has restarted operations of the Tianjin assembly line. This means it can gradually increase production, while implementing all required health and safety measures for Airbus employees, which remains the company's top priority, the press release said.



Employees work on a production line at FAW-VW, a joint venture in Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin province, which recently restarted manufacturing. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

In Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin province, the new RAV4 SUV produced by a joint venture between FAW and Toyota rolled off the production line on Monday.

"We are trying to minimize the impact of the outbreak of the NCP with multiple of teams, including procurements, and logistics and have fastened our pace in the collaboration and preparation in welding, punching, coating and assembly workshops since late last week," said a company executive with SFTM, a joint venture between FAW and Toyota.



Staff members line up with a one-meter-distance between them to enter Airbus Tianjin in a bid to protect health amid the current outbreak of novel coronavirus pneumonia. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



At SFTM, a joint venture between FAW and Toyota, a body temperature check is made on each employee. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Employees check out equipment on a production line at SFTM, a joint venture between FAW and Toyota, which resumed manufacturing late in the second week of February. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Inspectors visit a home for a household survey at the Zhongda community in the Jianghan district of Wuhan, Hubei province on Feb 17, 2020. [Photo by Su Feng/chinadaily.com.cn]



Inspectors walk to another home during a household survey at the Zhongda community in the Jianghan district of Wuhan, Hubei province. [Photo by Su Feng/chinadaily.com.cn]



A community worker shows the entry permit at the gate of the Zhongda community in the Jianghan district of Wuhan, Hubei province. Each family can send one member outside for purchases every three days. [Photo by Su Feng/chinadaily.com.cn]



People who want to enter the community have to have their temperature tested, and fill out a registration form. [Photo by Su Feng/chinadaily.com.cn]



A community worker carries out disinfection. [Photo by Su Feng/chinadaily.com.cn]



An inspector tests a resident's temperature during a household survey at the Fozuling B community in Wuhan, Hubei province on Feb 17, 2020. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]



Inspectors walk to another home during a household survey at the Fozuling B community in Wuhan, Hubei province on Feb 17, 2020. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Customers eat noodles in individual booths in a restaurant in Lanzhou, Northwest China’s Gansu province. To curb the spread of coronavirus，noodle restaurants of the city are called to limit number of customers and provide scattered tables for eaters. （Photos: China News Service/Yang Yanmin）



Customers wait outside a noodle restaurant in Lanzhou, Northwest China’s Gansu province. （Photo: China News Service/Yang Yanmin）



A worker gives takeaway food to a customer in a restaurant in Lanzhou, Northwest China’s Gansu province.（Photo: China News Service/Yang Yanmin）



A worker takes temperature for a customer at the entrance of a noodle restaurant in Lanzhou, Northwest China’s Gansu province.（Photo: China News Service/Yang Yanmin）


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Canadian stays put in Hunan to help in virus battle..video
*



Martin Haase reads with his daughter at their home in Changsha, Hunan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Canadian Martin Haase, who has been living in Changsha, Central China's Hunan province for 13 years, said he chose to stay in China rather than return to Canada because he believes that China is able to win the fight against the novel coronavirus pneumonia.

Haase began working in Changsha after graduating from Hunan University of Chinese Medicine.

"I was worried about the NCP outbreak at the beginning. After discussing several times with my wife on whether to return to Canada, we decided to stay in China," Haase said.

"Hunan took a quick response to contain the virus. Our residential community is well protected," he said.

While staying at home, Haase practices taiji and teaches his wife and daughter the practice.



Martin Haase teaches his daughter taiji at their home in Changsha, Hunan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

"Taiji can help people build up their body and enhance their immune system," said Haase.

He also uses medical knowledge he has learned to guide other Canadians in China on how to prevent the spread of the virus.

Haase shares information about how China is fighting the virus with his Canadian friends in China through WeChat.

"The Chinese people are united as one in fighting the virus and everybody is contributing. I believe we can win," said Haase.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A staff member disinfects a vehicle in Hefei, East China's Anhui province, on Feb 18, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Foreign companies, enterprises above the designated size and export companies have resumed work one after another in the nation, as it fights against the novel coronavirus pneumonia.



A staff member resumes work at an economic demonstration park in Hefei, East China's Anhui province, on Feb 18, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A staff member resumes work at a lab of an economic demonstration park in Hefei, East China's Anhui province, on Feb 18, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Staff members of a seafood export company resume work in Haikou, South China's Hainan province, on Feb 18, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A vehicle carrying seafood is disinfected in Haikou, South China's Hainan province, on Feb 18, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A man takes the temperature of a truck driver transporting seafood in Haikou, South China's Hainan province, on Feb 18, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Employees of a seafood export company work at a processing line in Haikou, South China's Hainan province, on Feb 18, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing

Working harder than ever, keeping the city cleaner than ever. #beijing #outbreakday by tania_huiny, on Flickr

IMG_1696L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

Play...Life without worries #beijing #outbreakday by tania_huiny, on Flickr


IMG_6397L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

The beautiful messy of hutong #beijing #oldbeijing by tania_huiny, on Flickr

Deep thinking #beijing #coronavirusoutbreak by tania_huiny, on Flickr

The ride through the emptiness #beijing #coronavirusoutbreakday by tania_huiny, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Wuwei

The Captain by Mike Breen, on Flickr

Gansu Provincial Museum by MAITE ELORZA, on Flickr

Wuwei by Mike Breen, on Flickr

Wuwei cyclist by Carsten ten Brink, on Flickr

Near Wuwei by Carsten ten Brink, on Flickr

The melon truck by Carsten ten Brink, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ulanqab

中国.内蒙古.乌兰察布.集宁China.Inner Mongolia. Ulanqab. Jining by Kcv kxkc, on Flickr

中国.内蒙古.乌兰察布.集宁China.Inner Mongolia. Ulanqab. Jining by Kcv kxkc, on Flickr

中国.内蒙古.乌兰察布.集宁China.Inner Mongolia. Ulanqab. Jining by Kcv kxkc, on Flickr

中国.内蒙古.乌兰察布.集宁China.Inner Mongolia. Ulanqab. Jining by Kcv kxkc, on Flickr

中国.内蒙古.乌兰察布.集宁China.Inner Mongolia. Ulanqab. Jining by Kcv kxkc, on Flickr

中国.内蒙古.乌兰察布.集宁China.Inner Mongolia. Ulanqab. Jining by Kcv kxkc, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Song Zuer poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Zheng Shuang poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Sun Qian poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

IMG_1685L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_1844L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_1787L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Yunnan

China Yunnan December Trip 2019 by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

China Yunnan December trip by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Yunnan Lugu Lake 2019 by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

China Yunnan December PhotoShoot 2019 by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Yunnan Lugu Lake Photoshoot 2019 by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

China Yunnan December Photoshoot 2019 by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Vancouver

Untitled by VA7NYC, on Flickr

Chinese Lunar New Year Parade by PhotoJunkie88, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2020 by Anthony Maw, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2020 by Anthony Maw, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2020 by Anthony Maw, on Flickr

Chinese New Year 2020 by Anthony Maw, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taiwan 2020

2020/2/15/SA by 雨完玩人, on Flickr

2020/1/19/SU by 雨完玩人, on Flickr

2020/1/26/M by 雨完玩人, on Flickr

2020/2/16/SU by 雨完玩人, on Flickr

2020/1/8/W by 雨完玩人, on Flickr

2020/1/27/M by 雨完玩人, on Flickr

2020/2/15/SA by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese passengers disembarking from the Diamond Princess cruise ship are led by the staff to take a special bus to Haneda International Airport, at the port of Yokohama in Japan, Feb. 19, 2020. (Xinhua)





Chinese passengers from Diamond Princess cruise ship receive their airline tickets at Haneda International Airport in Tokyo, Japan, Feb. 20, 2020. The first chartered flight arranged by China's Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) government arrived in Hong Kong on Thursday morning, bringing 106 Hong Kong residents stranded on the novel coronavirus-inflicted Diamond Princess cruise ship back from Japan. (Xinhua/Du Xiaoyi)



Chinese passengers disembarking from the Diamond Princess cruise ship are led by the staff to take a special bus to Haneda International Airport, at the port of Yokohama in Japan, Feb. 19, 2020.(Xinhua)



A staff member (R) leads passengers to receive security check at Haneda International Airport in Tokyo, Japan, Feb. 20, 2020. (Xinhua/Du Xiaoyi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Four new technology experiment satellites take off on a Long March-2D carrier rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province on February 20, 2020. The satellites, launched by a Long March-2D carrier rocket at 5:07 a.m. (Beijing Time), will be mainly used for the new Earth-observation technology experiment.





The carrier rocket and two of the satellites were developed by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology, the other two satellites were respectively developed by the Harbin Institute of Technology and the DFH Satellite Co. Ltd. (Photos: China News Service/Sun Gongming)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Huang Yuting reviews courses at a cabin hospital in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on Feb 18, 2020. Cabin hospitals are for people who test positive for the novel coronavirus but show no severe symptoms. Huang, a student at Wuhan No 39 High School, expects to take the national college entrance examination this year. [Photo by Chen Zhuo/chinadaily.com.cn]



Huang Yuting prepares for the upcoming national college entrance examination at a cabin hospital in Wuhan. [Photo by Chen Zhuo/chinadaily.com.cn]



A nurse tests Huang Yuting's temperature and blood oxygen at a cabin hospital in Wuhan, Hubei province on Feb 18, 2020. [Photo by Chen Zhuo/chinadaily.com.cn]



Huang Yuting takes a photo with a nurse who takes care of her at a cabin hospital in Wuhan. [Photo by Chen Zhuo/chinadaily.com.cn]



Huang Yuting keeps reviewing her coursework at around 10 pm while other patients are asleep or using with their phones. [Photo by Chen Zhuo/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China is everywhere! Especially in Toronto!!!

Meeting at Dim Sum King | 2020-02-11 by Government of Ontario, on Flickr

02201-3 by Boris T, on Flickr

02201-6 by Boris T, on Flickr

Stick Talk by Leo Nardo, on Flickr

1736-1 by Boris T, on Flickr

047LKP_8263 by City of Markham, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei

DSC_7968 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_7902 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_7901 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_7899 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_7896 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_7892 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

#UmbrellaRevolution #1072 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Documenting the street with GM5 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Documenting the street with GM5 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Thanks to Yellow Fever for posting most of these photos from flickr you see!

Street shots of Wang Ou by China Meraki, on Flickr

Zhang Xueying poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

DSC_9176 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC2012 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC2034 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC2224 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A couple walk along the Avenue of Stars in Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong. CALVIN NG/CHINA DAILY

The outbreak has kept residents of the usually bustling city off the streets

Among the major victims of the novel coronavirus pneumonia outbreak in Hong Kong are the city's appetite for shopping and dining out. The fear of contracting the highly infectious virus has kept people away from usually bustling public places. Shopping malls, restaurants, theaters and community areas that normally overflow with people, especially on weekends, now appear largely deserted.

Most people are working from home and only step out when necessary. However, a few intrepid people are venturing outside, adding much-needed life to a city trying to recover from months of political protests.



Employees at the 1881 shopping precinct look out on an empty street in Tsim Sha Tsui. CALVIN NG/CHINA DAILY



A passenger sits alone in a train carriage on the MTR's Hong Kong Island line. CALVIN NG/CHINA DAILY



A shopping mall employee rides an escalator at Harbour City, Tsim Sha Tsui. CALVIN NG/CHINA DAILY



Two men ride a fairground attraction in Central. CALVIN NG/CHINA DAILY



A band performs on an empty street in Tsim Sha Tsui. CALVIN NG/CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Several drones are used to spray pesticides on wheat fields in Gaocun town, Xingyang city, Central China’s Henan province on Friday. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Farmers in Xingyang, Central China's Henan province, are using drones to spray pesticides on croplands to prevent cross-infection of the novel coronavirus.

As spring arrives, farmers are tilling the land and doing other related work to prepare for a new round of planting.

To prevent cross-transmission, the local government has taken a series of measures, including using drones and organizing farmers to work the land at different times and separately.



"We used six drones today to spray pesticides on 167 hectares of our land," said Li Jie, director of a local specialized farmers cooperative in the city.

According to Li, the cooperative now works more than 6,667 hectares of land, having been founded in 2011.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The first river cruise ship sent to aid in efforts against the novel coronavirus in Wuhan, Hubei province arrives at Wangjiagang ferry terminal on Feb 21, 2020.



The ship is set to provide waterborne accommodation for medical workers fighting on the front line against the novel coronavirus outbreak. [Photos by Song Zhentao/for chinadaily.com.cn]



Workers transfer materials and equipment onto the cruise ship. [Photo by Ke Hao/for chinadaily.com.cn]



A worker disinfects public areas in the cruise ship. [Photo by Song Zhentao/for chinadaily.com.cn]





An interior look of rooms on the cruise ship. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A passenger has his temperature checked before getting on a shuttle bus at the Fuzhou Changle International Airport in Fuzhou, South China’s Fujian province，Feb. 20, 2020. Two chartered planes carried over 300 workers from Kunming city of Yunnan province arrived at the airport on Thursday. To meet the employment demand of enterprises and reduce the risks of the epidemic spreading, cities in coastal provinces are using charter services to transport workers back to work. 



Passengers wait for their luggages at the Fuzhou Changle International Airport in Fuzhou, South China’s Fujian province，Feb. 20, 2020. (Photo: China News Service/Lv Ming)



Passengers have their temperature checked at the Fuzhou Changle International Airport in Fuzhou, South China’s Fujian province，Feb. 20, 2020. (Photo: China News Service/Lv Ming)



Passengers have their temperature checked at the Fuzhou Changle International Airport in Fuzhou, South China’s Fujian province，Feb. 20, 2020. (Photo: China News Service/Lv Ming)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The first batch of customized buses that run on online reservations hit the road in Beijing on Feb. 27, 2020. Individuals and companies can start making reservations or buying tickets on Tuesday through a micro-app on the popular social media platform WeChat, according to the company. A bus line will be opened within five days if the number of applicants for the same line and the same timetable can reach half of the bus seats, the company said, adding that if the attendance rate falls below 50 percent, the bus line will be adjusted or even canceled. A ticket for such buses costs 8 yuan (about 1.1 U.S. dollars) if the travel distance is below 20 km, and 3 yuan will be added for every increase of 5 km. (Photo: China News Service/Han Haidan)



A driver checks the temperature of a passenger before he gets on a customized bus in Beijing, on Feb 27, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



A passenger wearing a mask scans the QR code to buy a ticket on a customized bus in Beijing, on Feb 27, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



A photo taken on Feb 27 shows passengers wearing masks on a customized bus in Beijing. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



Passengers get off a customized bus in Beijing, on Feb 27, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China is everywhere!



A Chinese locust expert shows locusts caught in Tharparkar desert of Sindh province, Pakistan, Feb. 26, 2020. Chinese locust experts on Wednesday inspected the Tharparkar desert, which was attacked by desert locust last November and is recognized as a summer breeding place for locust. (Xinhua/Liu Tian)



Chinese locust experts talk with local locust control staff in Tharparkar desert of Sindh province, Pakistan, Feb. 26, 2020.



A Chinese locust expert checks soil in Tharparkar desert of Sindh province, Pakistan, Feb. 26, 2020.



Chinese locust experts look for eggs of locust in Tharparkar desert of Sindh province, Pakistan, Feb. 26, 2020.



Chinese locust experts check locust situation in Tharparkar desert of Sindh province, Pakistan, Feb. 26, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Before the mask...before the dark times..





The Miao people hold a festival to celebrate the new year in Rongshui Miao autonomous county of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Dec 21, 2019. [Photo by Zhong Huilong/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Thousands of tourists gathered at Shuanglonggou scenic area to celebrate a big festival of the Miao ethnic group.







The Miao people have the tradition to perform dances and play the lusheng, a folk instrument, to celebrate the Miao New Year in late December, in Rongshui Miao autonomous county of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region. This year the festival fell on Dec 21.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Before the mask...before the dark times...



Visitors watch the traditional folk dance at China's National Center for the Performing Arts on its open day to celebrate its 12th anniversary, Dec 22, 2019. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinatown San Francisco January 2020

China is everywhere! 

London Breed mayor of SF at the Chinatown Flower Fair - 011820 - 17 by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

SF Chinatown Flower Fair - 011920 - 19 - Chinese Folk Dance Association by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

SF Chinatown Flower Fair - 011920 - 41 - Chinese Folk Dance Association by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

SF Chinatown Flower Fair - 011920 - 29 - Chinese Folk Dance Association by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

SF Chinatown Flower Fair - 011920 - 17 - Chinese Folk Dance Association by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

SF Chinatown Flower Fair - 011820 - 16 by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

SF Chinatown Flower Fair - 011820 - 05 by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing

U.S. braces for coronavirus spread as outbreaks worsen in Italy, Iran by syed zaheer, on Flickr

China postpones annual parliament as coronavirus spreads in Beijing by USA Meraki, on Flickr

Zichunlu Station by Matthew Huntbach, on Flickr

garbage-sanlunche by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

kuaidi by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

Ich-schmeiß-es-rüber by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai

Shanghai by syed zaheer, on Flickr

Shanghai by syed zaheer, on Flickr

Shanghai by Europe Meraki, on Flickr

20200106-05 4 by Jacky Lee, on Flickr

Le livreur by TchinChine !, on Flickr

20200106-06 4 by Jacky Lee, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK

"everybody wears a mask" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"how long can one wear a mask" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"free coffee... the most precious!" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"be blessed" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"it takes two" by hugo poon, on Flickr

Hk steet-07137 by Michael Tam, on Flick


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Liu Shishi poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Zhou Ye poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Stills from Eternal Love of Dream by China Meraki, on Flickr

Inside Disney’s Bold $200M Gamble on ‘Mulan’: “The Stakes Couldn’t Be Higher” by China Meraki, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr

Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

SF Chinatown Flower Fair - 011820 - 30 - World Team USA Muay Thai and Jiu Jitsu by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

SF Chinatown Flower Fair - 011820 - 67 - Chinese Folk Dance Association by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

SF Chinatown Flower Fair - 011820 - 60 - Chinese Folk Dance Association by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

SF Chinatown Flower Fair - 011820 - 48 - World Team USA Muay Thai and Jiu Jitsu by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

SF Chinatown Flower Fair - 011820 - 86 - Vocalist Flora Hui by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

SF Chinatown Flower Fair - 011820 - 65 - Chinese Folk Dance Association by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

SF Chinatown Flower Fair - 011820 - 35 - World Team USA Muay Thai and Jiu Jitsu by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

January 2020...Tibetan villagers wait to receive New Year Festival couplets made by a Tibetan calligrapher at Dongkar, a township in the Samdrubtse district of Shigatse, on Friday. [Photo by PALDEN NYIMA/CHINA DAILY]



Residents put on performances to celebrate the Sonam Losar New Year in Shigatse, the Tibet autonomous region, on Jan 17, 2020. [Photo by PALDEN NYIMA/CHINA DAILY]







In the days leading up to the two week-long Sonam Losar New Year Festival, which starts on Friday, residents of Shigatse, in the Tibet autonomous region, are busy shopping at the New Year goods market, enjoying the better life made possible by government programs.

Shoppers head to the New Year markets for featured holiday goods such as metal-plated sheep skulls, cheese, butter, dried barley sheaths and Tibetan robes.

Sonam Losar New Year is a local Tibetan New Year celebration observed mainly by farmers in Shigatse. It comes one month ahead of Tibetan Losar New Year, the autonomous region's general New Year celebration. This year, Sonam Losar New Year falls on the same day as Spring Festival.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chongqing folk artist Li Longyou works on a porcelain carving. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Li Longyou, 48, born in Southwest China's Chongqing, is the fourth generation inheritor of Li's Porcelain Carvings of Yongchuan district.

As a folk artist in porcelain carving, Li uses porcelain as "paper" and a knife as a "pen", and transforms porcelain plates into exquisite art with vivid landscapes, figures, flowers and birds.

Having carved porcelain for more than 20 years, Li's artistic ideas come from family traditional porcelain carving, oil painting, traditional Chinese painting and constant innovation.



Li Longyou's porcelain carving Laozi Went Out of Hangu Pass contains a piece of micro-carving, Tao Te Ching in the top left. The micro-carving has a total of 5,180 Chinese characters, each of which is only 1mm×0.8mm in size. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Li Longyou's porcelain carving of famous Chinese painter Qi Baishi has a piece of micro-carving, Qi Baishi's Biography, in the lower left. Each character on the micro-carving is only 1mm×1mm in size. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



A majestic big cat roars in Li Longyou's porcelain carving Tiger. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Li Longyou's porcelain carving Dragon and Phoenix Bringing Auspiciousness is a bold artwork. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Thanks to Yellow Fever for posting all these great photos from Flickr!:banana:

Shenzhen

Shenzhen, jan 2020, hotel staff checking gov updates on corona virus situation. by adam. ruszkowski, on Flickr

Shenzhen | Ping An Finance Centre by Chris Wevers, on Flickr

Shenzhen | Ping An Finance Centre by Chris Wevers, on Flickr

Shenzhen, China by Genaro Correa, on Flickr

Shenzhen Baoan International Airport #shenzhen #baoan by Dolly Aswin, on Flickr

#gr3 #shenzhen #万象天地 #mixc #eslite #griii #streetshots by jiejie niu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK

"everybody wears a mask" by hugo poon, on Flickr

CWB at night by HingSiu Li, on Flickr

CWB at night by HingSiu Li, on Flickr

CWB at night by HingSiu Li, on Flickr

CWB at night by HingSiu Li, on Flickr

CWB at night by HingSiu Li, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Angelababy celebrates birthday by China Meraki, on Flickr

Zhang Ziyi poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr

Untitled by Derek [email protected], on Flickr

Untitled by Derek [email protected], on Flickr

MD: 艾比 Abbie Huang by Derek [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei

Snapshot by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Untitled by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Mirror reflection by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Untitled by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Dadaocheng by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Snapshot in the rain by yen kuan yu, on Flickr


----------



## sykul12 (Feb 5, 2020)

The thread title is "Life in China". Why are you posting Taiwan pics?


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

sykul12 said:


> The thread title is "Life in China". Why are you posting Taiwan pics?


The same reason I and other have posted photos of Chinese people all over the World in this and other threads. China is everywhere. It is. 

As an American I know that on January 1st 1979 the US recognized one China with the capitol being Beijing.

The United States and Taiwan enjoy a robust unofficial relationship. The 1979 U.S.-P.R.C. Joint Communique switched diplomatic recognition from Taipei to Beijing. In the Joint Communique, the United States recognized the Government of the People’s Republic of China as the sole legal government of China, acknowledging the Chinese position that there is but one China and Taiwan is part of China. The Joint Communique also stated that the people of the United States will maintain cultural, commercial, and other unofficial relations with the people of Taiwan. The American Institute in Taiwan (AIT) is responsible for implementing U.S. policy toward Taiwan.

https://www.state.gov/u-s-relations-with-taiwan/

And in 1979 President Jimmy Carter signed the Taiwan relations act;
https://www.congress.gov/bill/96th-congress/house-bill/2479

In this thread we steer clear of politics.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ni Xiaohui's colleague writes Ni's name on his protective suit at the beginning of day's work on Feb 27, 2020.. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]

Ni Xiaohui leads a team of 30 medical workers from Nantong city, East China's Jiangsu province, sent to ease the shortage of medical professionals in Wuhan, the epicenter of novel coronavirus outbreak.

Ni's team has been working at a makeshift hospital since Feb 9 and taking care of 580 patients there.



Patients exercise at a makeshift hospital converted from a sports stadium in Wuhan on Feb 27, 2020. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]



Medical workers wave goodbye to patients discharged from the makeshift hospital in Wuhan on Feb 27, 2020. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]





The interior view of the makeshift hospital where Ni Xiaohui works on Feb 27, 2020. [Photos by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]



Ni Xiaohui inspects CT scan images of a patient's lungs on Feb 27, 2020. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]



Facial masks leave streaks on Ni Xiaohui's face after a whole day's work on Feb 27, 2020. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Physician Wang Ke (second from left), a member of one of Wuhan's 120 first-aid teams, helps to pull a patient out of an ambulance, on Feb 18, 2020. He often works from 4:30 pm to 8:30 am. CHEN LIANG/FOR CHINA DAILY

When night falls, shift workers in Wuhan, Hubei province, take part in efforts to control the novel coronavirus pneumonia outbreak. Photographer Chen Liang reports from Wuhan.



Chen Lei is an operator for the first aid hotline on Feb 18, 2020. She said she's had to work for 12 straight hours from 8 am every day since the COVID-19 outbreak. CHEN LIANG/FOR CHINA DAILY



Liu Sheng, a traffic police officer, tests body temperature of a driver on Feb 14, 2020. CHEN LIANG/FOR CHINA DAILY



Hotel Manager Liu Lei cleans the public area at the Pod Inn, a hotel that hosts medical workers on Feb 16, 2020. CHEN LIANG/FOR CHINA DAILY



Liu Lang, a deliveryman for Meicai.com, an online grocery store, picks up food for customers on Feb 21, 2020. CHEN LIANG/FOR CHINA DAILY



Wang Hua sorts vegetables at a grocery store on Feb 21, 2020. CHEN LIANG/FOR CHINA DAILY



Hu Jianbin, a driver at the ride-hailing company Didi Chuxing, transports medical workers on Feb 14, 2020. CHEN LIANG/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Before the mask..





Li Yongmin and his two students start the new semester at Dahekou Primary School in Youyang county, Southwest China's Chongqing on Sept 2 2019. [Photo by Ran Chuan/for chinadaily.com.cn]



Li Yongmin and his two students started the new semester at Dahekou Primary School in Youyang county in Southwest China's Chongqing on Monday.



The 56-year-old is the only teacher at this rural school on a riverside in a mountain valley.

The number of students at the school has decreased significantly since the 1990s, from over 470 students to just two, as villagers migrate to nearby cities and towns for better jobs and living conditions.



Li Yongmin and his two students raise the national flag on the first day of school.

"I am going to retire in four years," said Li, who has seen these changes over the years.

"I hope someone can take my position and keep the rural school going."


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

More from before the mask..before the "mask" times...





Customers line up for Godiva-White Rabbit ice cream at Raffles City in Shanghai's Huangpu district on Sept 4. [Photo by He Qi/chinadaily.com.cn]

Guanshengyuan Group, producers of White Rabbit candy, has launched a pop-up store in collaboration with Belgian chocolate brand Godiva.

The store offers two flavors of ice creams, which have been much anticipated since March when a US food company launched White Rabbit-flavored ice cream as a Chinese New Year special for Asian-Americans. The product was a major success.

The Godiva-White Rabbit pop-up store, which opened at Raffles City near Shanghai's People's Square on Sept 3, sells two flavors of ice cream at 55 yuan ($7.68) each.

The ice cream, which are made with crushed White Rabbit candy and a bar of Godiva chocolate, are wrapped with the brand's classic glutinous rice paper.



Customers line up for Godiva-White Rabbit ice cream at Raffles City in Shanghai's Huangpu district on Sept 4. [Photo by He Qi/chinadaily.com.cn]



Classic White Rabbit candy is also available at the pop-up store at Raffles City in Shanghai’s Huangpu district. [Photo by He Qi/chinadaily.com.cn]



Customers purchase the White Rabbit ice cream. [Photo by He Qi/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students at class at a school in Wuxi, East China's Jiangsu province on Aug 30, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



A boy stares towards the ceiling at a school in Wuxi, East China's Jiangsu province on Aug 30, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



A boy's mind slips away at a school in Wuxi, East China's Jiangsu province, Aug 30, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



A boy carries new textbooks at a school in Shijiazhuang, North China's Hebei province, Sept 1, 2019. [Photo/VCG]



Students sit in the classroom at a school in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, Sept 2, 2019. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK

"full gear" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"full gear" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"wearing a mask... day and night" by hugo poon, on Flickr

hk street-07889 by Michael Tam, on Flickr

hk street-07851 by Michael Tam, on Flickr

hk street-07832 by Michael Tam, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Wan Qian poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr


Zhong Chuxi poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr


Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr


Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr


_DSC7626-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


_DSC7495-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr​


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Li Jinling (L) communicates with a staff member before live streaming at the cultural center in Zhengzhou, capital of central China's Henan Province, March 3, 2020. Li Jinling is a professor working at the music and dance school of the Zhengzhou Institute of Technology. She is also a disciple of Henan Yu Opera, learning from the noted actress Chang Xiangyu's second daughter Chen Xiaoxiang since 14. For years she has been dedicated to the heritage and development of the art form, performing and teaching Henan Yu Opera for free as a volunteer. After the outbreak of the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) in China, Henan cultural center launched a live streaming platform on line to promote culture and arts. Li Jinling began to perform and teach Henan Yu Opera as a volunteer again, but this time on line. She believes that this is a nice way to promote the cultural heritage to the audience during the special period. (Xinhua/Li An)

​




Li Jinling performs Henan Yu Opera "Hua Mulan" at the live streaming room of the cultural center in Zhengzhou, capital of central China's Henan Province, March 3, 2020.(Xinhua/Li An)



Li Jinling introduces Henan Yu Opera at the live streaming room of the cultural center in Zhengzhou, capital of central China's Henan Province, March 3, 2020.(Xinhua/Li An)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

These photos show Jinshanling Great Wall in Luanping County, North China's Hebei Province, covered in a crisp white blanket after a spring snow. Jinshanling is the best preserved section of the Great Wall, with many original features. The earliest part of the wall was built in 1368, during the Ming Dynasty. What was once a method of defense has become a world famous paradise for photography enthusiasts, thanks to its magnificent views. (Photos provided to China News Service)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A cured coronavirus patient has his condition checked at an outpatient department of Guangdong Second Provincial General Hospital in Guangzhou, South China’s Guangdong province, Mar. 4, 2020. The hospital sets up the department especially for cured patients to better monitor their health condition and offer rehabilitation tips for those in need. (Photos: China News Service/Chen Jimin)



A cured coronavirus patient waits outside an outpatient department of Guangdong Second Provincial General Hospital in Guangzhou, South China’s Guangdong province, Mar. 4, 2020. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Jimin)



A doctor is seen at an outpatient department for cured coronavirus patients in Guangzhou, South China’s Guangdong province, Mar. 4, 2020.(Photo: China News Service/ Chen Jimin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The 105 prototype test aircraft of the C919 is seen at Nanchang Yaohu Airport in East China's Jiangxi province, Mar. 2, 2020. The large homegrown passenger jet undertook taxiing test at the airport on Monday, a step closer to its maiden flight. (Photo：China News Service/ Liu Zhankun)







The first C919 aircraft maiden flight was on 5 May 2017. The fleet of C919 airframes intended for tests related to flight certification was completed on December 27, 2019 with the maiden flight of the sixth prototype. Report at the time indicates that the aircraft is expected to enter commercial service with China Eastern Airlines in either 2021 or 2022. The aircrfat has been in development since 2008 and is still not in full production despite hundreds of orders.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

At Wuhan Taikang Hospital in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on March 4, 2020. Four hairdressers in Wuhan came to Wuhan Taikang Hospital on Wednesday to cut hair for free for over 100 medical personnel who work on the front line of combating the novel coronavirus pneumonia, since it has been inconvenient for them to go to a barber shop at this special time. [Photos by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taichung

_DSC2535 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr

_DSC3284 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr

_DSC3330 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr

_MG_2825 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr

DSC02849 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr

DSC04538 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK

Sai Wan - MacLehose Trail Stage 2 by tomosang, on Flickr

Sai Wan - MacLehose Trail Stage 2 by tomosang, on Flickr

Sai Wan - MacLehose Trail Stage 2 by tomosang, on Flickr

Sai Wan - MacLehose Trail Stage 2 by tomosang, on Flickr

Sai Wan - MacLehose Trail Stage 2 by tomosang, on Flickr

Sai Wan - MacLehose Trail Stage 2 by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei

DSC_7944 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_7943 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_7942 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_7941 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_7940 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_7938 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Liu Yifei poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr


Zhou Jieqiong poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr


Guan Xiaotong poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr


IMG_6575L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


IMG_1844L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr​


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chen Kai, a delivery man, drives to deliver a meal in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, on Feb 19, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Chen Kai, a delivery man, sorts out his helmet and gets ready to deliver food in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, on March 3, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Delivery men have played an important role in the nation's fights against novel coronarvirus as people stay home and online orders surge.

Chen Kai, a delivery man in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, is one of them. He not only delivers food and products to customers, but also love and hope.

He has been working in the industry for four years and said he felt his job is very meaningful, as it can reduce risks caused by going out for food or daily necessities.



Chen Kai, a delivery man, disinfects a delivery box with alcohol in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, on Feb 19, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

To guarantee safety, Chen Kai and his colleagues measure their body temperatures, wear masks and disinfect delivery boxes before starting work each day.



Chen Kai, a delivery man, sends food to customers in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, on March 3, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Chen Kai, a delivery man, puts food on the back of his motorbike in Nanjing on Feb 19, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

03.04.020...The Houqiao port, Tengchong in Southwest China's Yunnan province [Photo by Wang Chao for chinadaily.com.cn]

With trade at the border market via Jinshuihe port in Southwest China's Yunnan province and Maluthang in Lai Chau, Vietnam restored on Friday, all 19 border markets in Yunnan with Myanmar, Vietnam and Laos resumed trade amid the COVID-19 outbreak, according to the Yunnan Provincial Department of Commerce.

As of Monday, a total of 12,960 trades had been made via border markets in Yunnan, involving 92.72 million yuan worth of cargo, according to statistics from China International Trade Single Window.

The volume and value of the daily trade both surpass the average level of last year.



The Nansan gate of Qingshuihe station of Exit and Entry Frontier Inspection in Southwest China's Yunnan province [Photo by Feng Yuanpeng for chinadaily.com.cn]



Hekou port in Southwest China's Yunnan province [Photo by Liu Heng for chinadaily.com.cn]



Border authorities in Southwest China's Yunnan province offer "zero waiting" service for products related to disease prevention and agriculture. [Photo by He Xingyu/for chinadaily.com.cn]

China's cross-border trade with Myanmar is gaining momentum in the wake of the government's latest measures.

From Feb 14 to 27, the number of people crossing the border between Southwest China's Yunnan province and Myanmar hit 324,000. There were 87,000 vehicles.



Cyclists line up at a cross-border channel at the Ruili border station in Southwest China's Yunnan province, on the Myanmar border. [Photo by Li Ling/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A nurse in a protective suit takes care of a non-coronavirus patient at Zuoling Street Community Healthcare Center in Wuhan, March 5, 2020. [Photos by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



A doctor treats a non-coronavirus patient at Zuoling Street Community Healthcare Center in Wuhan, March 5, 2020. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



A non-coronavirus patient consults with a medical worker at the reception area of Zuoling Street Community Healthcare Center in Wuhan, March 5, 2020. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



Non-coronavirus patients wait to see the doctor at Zuoling Street Community Healthcare Center in Wuhan, March 5, 2020. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A parent takes his child to experience robotics and programming. GENG FEIFEI/CHINA DAILY

A boom in early learning centers is aiding parents who want to get their kids on the first rung of the learning ladder.

With improving living conditions, the Chinese parents are paying increasing attention to early-stage formative education for their children.

None of them want their offspring to get left behind on the starting line of education.

China has seen a rise in the number of daycare and early education options available to young parents－many of whom work long hours and struggle to find time to satisfy their children's needs in learning, exploring and socializing.

As such, facilities have sprung up to meet this booming demand. Earlier this year, the State Council and the National Health Commission each issued guidance to encourage and standardize those early education service providers, ensuring that all children to get off to a good start.



A grandma reads a book with her grandchild together. GENG FEIFEI/CHINA DAILY



Physical and etiquette training underway at a daycare center. GENG FEIFEI/CHINA DAILY



A child learns about boxing. GENG FEIFEI/CHINA DAILY



A child receives stamina and hand-eye coordination training at a daycare center. GENG FEIFEI/CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

More photos from before the mask.



September 2019...Students hold national flags at the Mid-Autumn Festival gathering in the Tsome village of Tibet's Doilungdechen district on Wednesday. [Photo by Palden Nyima/chinadaily.com.cn]



Students practice calligraphy at the Mid-Autumn Festival gathering in the Tsome village of Tibet's Doilungdechen district on Wednesday. [Photo by Palden Nyima/chinadaily.com.cn]



Primary students perform Tibetan dance at the Mid-Autumn Festival gathering in the Tsome village of Tibet's Doilungdechen district on Wednesday. [Photo by Palden Nyima/chinadaily.com.cn]



A man sings a Tibetan song at the Chinese Mid-Autumn Festival gathering in the Tsome village of Tibet's Doilungdechen district on Wednesday. [Photo by Palden Nyima/chinadaily.com.cn]



Villagers capture highlights at the Mid-Autumn Festival gathering in the Tsome village of Tibet's Doilungdechen district on Wednesday. [Photo by Palden Nyima/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai 2019


Looking Down Huangpu River by David Pratt, on Flickr​
Gridlock by David Pratt, on Flickr

The Red Jacket by David Pratt, on Flickr

Organised Chaos by David Pratt, on Flickr

The Heart Of Shanghai by David Pratt, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tongli Ancient Town - a Quiet and Classic Chinese Town.

Built in the Song Dynasty (960–1279), Tongli Ancient Town is nestled to the east of Beijing–Hangzhou Grand Canal, by Taihu Lake, Wujiang District, Suzhou, 10 kilometers (6 miles) from Suzhou, and 80 kilometers (50 miles) from Shanghai.

Photo Shoot by David Pratt, on Flickr

A Town Of Bridges by David Pratt, on Flickr

Learning To Drive by David Pratt, on Flickr

Symbiosis by David Pratt, on Flickr

Through The Arch by David Pratt, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Li Qian displays a ticket saying, "You have qualified for Tokyo 2020" to the media in Amman, Jordan, March 8, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

"I'm really happy that I was the first to box today because I felt fresh," Li said to the media after the match.

"I'm so happy to qualify for the Olympic games and now I'm going to focus on doing my best the rest of the tournament to get a better seeding in Tokyo," she added.

Li Qian, the top seed in the women's 75kg division, was the first boxer of the qualifiers to book her Olympic spot after beating Mongolia's Myagmarjargal Munkhbat 5-0.



Tanglatihan Erbieke displays a ticket saying, "You have qualified for Tokyo 2020" to the media in Amman, Jordan, March 8, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]
In the men's qualifiers, China's Tanglatihan Erbieke beat the second seeded Seyedshahin Mousavi of Iran 3-2 in the 75kg category and 81kg boxer Chen Daxiang of China defeated India's Sachin Kumar 4-1 to qualify for the Olympics.



Chen Daxiang (L) of China competes with Rouzbahani Ehsan of Iran during the Men's Heavyweight (75-81kg) preliminary match at the Asian/Oceanian Boxing Qualification Tournament for 2020 Tokyo Olympic Games in Amman, Jordan, March 3, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Gu Hong displays a ticket saying, "You have qualified for Tokyo 2020" to the media in Amman, Jordan, March 8, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]
Compatriot Gu Hong, the No 3 seed, qualified for her maiden Olympics after defeating Valentina Khalzova of Kazakhstan in the women's 69kg division.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The Huoshenshan Hospital, specializing in novel coronavirus treatment, under construction, in Wuhan, Hubei province, on Feb 2. KE HAO/FOR CHINA DAILY



Patients exercises at the Wuhan Parlor makeshift hospital on Feb 27. KE HAO/FOR CHINA DAILY



Public bus driver Yang Pengyan of the No 34 line waits for medical workers at the entrance of No 7 Hospital in Wuhan at 1:30 am on Jan 31. KE HAO/FOR CHINA DAILY



A nurse adjusts the hose of a patient's ventilator at Tongji Hospital in Wuhan on Feb 22. KE HAO/FOR CHINA DAILY



Nurses move a patient in the isolation ward at Wuhan Red Cross Hospital on Feb 9. KE HAO/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A robotic vehicle originally used for delivering packages has been converted to deliver food to people working at the Changsha Economic and Technical Development Zone in Central China's Hunan province as a way to reduce the risk of infection associated with the novel coronavirus.

Developed by Changsha Xingshen Intelligent Technology Co Ltd, the vehicle's interior is equipped with ultraviolet disinfection functions.





It will send users messages after setting off. The vehicle will open its door automatically after users scan a quick code on its screen and input a verification code.

According to its destinations, the vehicle is able to plan the routes and avoid vehicles and passengers. It can deliver up to 200 meals during one trip.





A worker disinfects a meal container before putting it into the unmanned delivery vehicle. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ma Zengchen, a vegetable delivery man, calls his colleague to check information in his van in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on March 7, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Vegetable delivery men are fighting against the novel coronavirus epidemic by sending daily necessities ordered online to citizens in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province.



Ma Zengchen, a vegetable delivery man, prepares goods to be delivered at a supermarket in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on March 7, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Ma Zengchen is one of them. He gets up at 2 am to study information on his deliveries and prepares the day's products at his office around 3.



Ma Zengchen, a vegetable delivery man, starts his work early in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on March 7, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Ma starts his first delivery at 6 o'clock, having his first and only meal at 2 or 3 in the afternoon when he returns to his office to pick up more deliveries.

Then, Ma will continue to work till 9 or 10 in the evening. Sometimes, he works until midnight.

Ma only sleeps four to five hours on average each day, and has lived this way since Spring Festival.



Ma Zengchen, a vegetable delivery man, washes his face. [Photo/Xinhua]



Ma Zengchen, a vegetable delivery man, eats his first meal in his van after delivering vegetables to customers. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC4646-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC4806-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC5026-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong

惱人與海 The troubled man and the sea by fatnam, on Flickr

Honkg Kong by Andrius, on Flickr

To be solitary or to be vargly - Arthur Schopenhauer by sakraykwok, on Flickr

Tai o village by Aaron Rivera, on Flickr

Tai o fishing village by Aaron Rivera, on Flickr

Tai o fishing village hong kong by Aaron Rivera, on Flickr

Thanks go out to Yellow Fever for posting these photos from Flickr!


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei

DSCF2514 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_8990 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_8980 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF3266 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_8308 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_8296 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

San Francisco... February 2020

SF Chinatown - 020820 - 03 - Chinese Historical Society of America by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

SF Chinatown Flower Fair - 011920 - 15 - Red Panda Acrobats by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

SF Chinatown Flower Fair - 011920 - 09 - Red Panda Acrobats by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

SF Chinatown - 020820 - 12 - 2020 Chinatown Community Fair - Music of Hannah Hsieh by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

SF Chinatown Flower Fair - 011920 - 31 - Chinese Folk Dance Association by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Firefighters rescue a boy from the wreckage of the Xinjia Hotel in Quanzhou, East China's Fujian province, on March 9, 2020. [Photo by Zeng Demeng/For chinadaily.com.cn]



Firefighters and medical workers carry the rescued boy to the ambulance in Quanzhou, East China's Fujian province, on March 9, 2020. [Photo by Zeng Demeng/For chinadaily.com.cn]





Firefighters and medical workers lift the rescued woman to the ambulance in Quanzhou, East China's Fujian province, on March 9, 2020. [Photo by Zeng Demeng/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A mother and son were rescued on Monday evening after 52 hours of being buried under rubble from the collapse of a hotel in Quanzhou, East China's Fujian province, and they were immediately transferred to the hospital for treatment.

The death toll has increased to 20 on Tuesday morning and another 10 people remain trapped.



QUANZHOU, March 10, 2020 (Xinhua) -- An ambulance transfers a rescued woman to hospital at the accident site of a hotel building collapse in Quanzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, March 9, 2020. A total of 52 people have been pulled out of the debris as of 8:00 p.m. Monday after a hotel building collapsed in Fujian Province Saturday evening, local authorities said. The death toll from the collapse has risen to 13 as of 8:00 p.m. Monday. The rescuers found a mother and her child in the rubble and pulled them out of the debris on Monday night. (Photo by Zeng Demeng/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Untitled by HingSiu Li, on Flickr

Untitled by HingSiu Li, on Flickr

Untitled by HingSiu Li, on Flickr

Untitled by HingSiu Li, on Flickr

Untitled by HingSiu Li, on Flickr

Untitled by HingSiu Li, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

A night in Mong kok by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei

KYOCERA YASHICA T4 by sking, on Flickr

KYOCERA YASHICA T4 by sking, on Flickr

CONTAX T3 by sking, on Flickr

CONTAX T by sking, on Flickr

OLYMPUS STYLEZOOM160 by sking, on Flickr

OLYMPUS STYLEZOOM160 by sking, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Liu Yifei at Mulan Premier in Los Angeles by China Meraki, on Flickr


Zhu Xudan poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr


Lan Yingying poses for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr


Huo Siyan and Du Jiang pose for photo shoot by China Meraki, on Flickr


KYOCERA YASHICA T4 by sking, on Flickr


p-6 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr​


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A man is pulled out alive after 69 hours under collapsed hotel in Fujian, March 10, 2020. [all Photos by Zeng Demeng/For chinadaily.com.cn]





A man was rescued on Tuesday afternoon after 69 hours buried under the debris of a collapsed hotel in Quanzhou, Fujian province.

The collapse occurred on Saturday night, and the hotel owner has been arrested. The cause is under investigation.

Rescuers from the Quanzhou fire rescue detachment were combing the scene on Tuesday afternoon when they found signs of life using detection devices at 1:30 pm.

Because the collapsed wreckage was a complex mix of various construction materials, including metal beams and steel and concrete slabs, the work was difficult.

By digging a tunnel big enough for one person in the direction of the trapped man, rescuers finally reached him and extracted him from the rubble at 4:38 pm.

By 6:40 am Wednesday, among the 71 people trapped, 68 people had been rescued from the debris and of them 26 had died.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tuojiang river scenery at Fenghuang old town in the Xiangxi Tujia and Miao autonomous prefecture, Central China's Hunan province. [Photo by Liu Zhenjun for chinadaily.com.cn]

Parts of Fenghuang old town in the Xiangxi Tujia and Miao autonomous prefecture in Central China's Hunan province opened to the public on Sunday.

Literally meaning "phoenix" in Chinese, Fenghuang is known for its well-preserved architecture and traditional river town scenery.



Tourists visit the Fenghuang old town in the Xiangxi Tujia and Miao autonomous prefecture, Central China's Hunan province over the weekend after the town resumed operations. [Photo by Liu Zhenjun for chinadaily.com.cn]



A dock at Tuojiang River in Fenghuang old town in the Xiangxi Tujia and Miao autonomous prefecture, Central China's Hunan province. [Photo by Liu Zhenjun for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Zhang Boli, 72, from the Chinese Academy of Engineering and president of Tianjin University of Traditional Chinese Medicine visits medical workers at Jiangxia Hospital, a makeshift facility in Wuhan operated by TCM professionals in Central China's Hubei province, on March 10, 2020. Having been in operation for 26 days since Feb 14, the hospital has received a total of 564 patients, and 392 of them have been discharged upon recovery. It officially closed on Tuesday. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]



Medical workers pose for a group photo after the last batch of recovered patients are discharged from Jiangxia Hospital, a makeshift facility in Wuhan operated by TCM professionals in Central China's Hubei province, on March 10, 2020. [Photo by Su Feng/chinadaily.com.cn]





A medical worker accompanies patients who are among the last batch of recovered patients discharged from Jiangxia Hospital, a makeshift facility in Wuhan operated by TCM professionals in Central China's Hubei province, on March 10, 2020. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Macau

Responding to coronavirus in Hong Kong, Macau and Taiwan by Salvation Army IHQ, on Flickr

Responding to coronavirus in Hong Kong, Macau and Taiwan by Salvation Army IHQ, on Flickr

Responding to coronavirus in Hong Kong, Macau and Taiwan by Salvation Army IHQ, on Flickr

Untitled by Micrøscøpe, on Flickr

A Street Sweeper At Work by Chan Lup Hang Harry, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Singapore

Dear Friends, Surprise... Singapore based Great Artist - Barry Yeow - At Art Expo Fair, New York - announced New date 1-4 October 2020 - Booth no. 612/614 by Art Mudra - de art xpert, on Flickr

Construction on the Chek Jawa Boardwalk by Ria Tan, on Flickr

R0004770 by spintheday, on Flickr

Chek Jawa Boardwalk tour with the Naked Hermit Crabs, Mar 2020 by Ria Tan, on Flickr

2020 03 14 Raffles Marina by Eddie Lim, on Flickr

2020 03 14 Raffles Marina by Eddie Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

New York City

NYC in the age of COVID-19 by David Garcia, on Flickr

NYC in the age of COVID-19 by David Garcia, on Flickr

NYC in the age of COVID-19 by David Garcia, on Flickr

NYC in the age of COVID-19 by David Garcia, on Flickr

NYC in the age of COVID-195-p by David Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong

Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Back light by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

A night in Mong kok by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC01413 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr

DSC01398 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr

DSC01359 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr

P-13 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr

P-12 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr

P-10 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Farmers in Tibet's Manling county start their annual plowing work. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Spring plowing has begun in the Tibet autonomous region in recent weeks, an annual ritual signifying new life and renewal. The season has particular meaning now, as the coronavirus epidemic recedes across the country.

Farmers in Zayul county of Nyingchi city started plowing by late February, while those in the valleys along the Lhasa Kyichu and Yarlung Zangpo rivers began over the last two weeks.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A teacher livestreams leather carving techniques used in shadow puppetry, in Luanzhou, North China's Hebei province, on March 15, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Who ever said that heritage is boring? In a world imbued with technology and digital gadgets, traditional Chinese culture has found a way to recapture the imagination of China's youngsters in online classrooms.



Gao Hanyu, a fifth grader, learns to carve a shadow puppet through online classes at home in Luanzhou, North China's Hebei province, on March 15, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A teacher plays folk songs that are performed during a shadow puppet show on a traditional music instrument, in Luanzhou, North China's Hebei province, on March 15, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Most Chinese schools, after the novel coronavirus breakout, turned to internet platforms to continue the new semester this spring. Teachers communicate with students through smart phones and livestream software.



A teacher livestreams leather carving techniques used in shadow puppetry, in Luanzhou, North China's Hebei province, on March 15, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A teacher sings folk songs that are performed during a shadow puppet show in Luanzhou, North China's Hebei province, on March 15, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Zhongshan Middle School in Luanzhou, North China's Hebei province, recently opened a series of culture courses, teaching students about traditional cultural heritage,such as shadow puppetry and paper-cutting.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People receive temperature checking before entering the Shenyang Palace Museum in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, March 17, 2020. Eight museums in Shenyang reopened to the public on Tuesday with measures taken to prevent the spread of the novel coronavirus.[Photo/Xinhua]



People visit Marshal Zhang's Mansion Museum in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, March 17, 2020.



People receive temperature checking before entering the Marshal Zhang's Mansion Museum in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, March 17, 2020. 



People visit the Shenyang Palace Museum in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, March 17, 2020. 



A visitor poses for photos at the Shenyang Palace Museum in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, March 17, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

graduation ceremony in the Civil Aviation University of China (CAUC), in North China's Tianjin, June 16, 2017



Students in uniforms take selfies at a graduation ceremony in the Civil Aviation University of China (CAUC), in North China's Tianjin, June 16, 2017. Around 5,000 students graduated from CAUC on Friday.[Photo/Xinhua]



Students in uniforms attend a graduation ceremony in the Civil Aviation University of China (CAUC), in North China's Tianjin, June 16, 2017.[Photo/Xinhua]



Students in uniforms attend a graduation ceremony in the Civil Aviation University of China (CAUC), in North China's Tianjin, June 16, 2017.[Photo/Xinhua]



Twin sisters in uniforms attend a graduation ceremony in the Civil Aviation University of China (CAUC), in North China's Tianjin, June 16, 2017.[Photo/Xinhua]



Students in baccalaureat gowns attend a graduation ceremony in the Civil Aviation University of China (CAUC), in North China's Tianjin, June 16, 2017.[Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC6336-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC6380-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC6429-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC6347-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Melbourne

DSCF1519 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

DSCF1604 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

DSCF0591 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

DSCF0729 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK

untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr

untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

San Francisco January 2020

SF Chinatown Flower Fair - 011820 - 63 - Chinese Folk Dance Association by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

SF Chinatown Flower Fair - 011820 - 67 - Chinese Folk Dance Association by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

SF Chinatown Flower Fair - 011820 - 65 - Chinese Folk Dance Association by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

SF Chinatown Flower Fair - 011820 - 72 - Chinese Folk Dance Association by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr

SF Chinatown Flower Fair - 011820 - 74 - Chinese Folk Dance Association by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A tourist takes a deep breath of the fresh air at Tailin Farm. [Photo by Fang Jieying / provided to Chinadaily.com.cn]

Tailin Farm is famous for its countless cherry trees, which burst into blossom every March. [Photos by Shi Liangni / provided to Chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Members of Beijing forest fire brigade bring a blaze under control in Yongning town, Yanqing district in Beijing, on March 18, 2020. A total of 230 firefighters and related staff members were sent to put out the fire, according to Beijing forest firefighters' official Weibo account. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Members of Beijing forest fire brigade quell a forest fire in Yongning town, Yanqing district in Beijing, on March 18, 2020. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Members of Beijing forest fire brigade clean up the forest after a forest fire was put out in Yongning town, Yanqing district in Beijing, on March 18, 2020. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



No open fire is seen at the site on March 18, 2020. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing

A newsstand in Beijing on Wednesday March 18 2020. Chinese State media has accused American outlets of displaying double standards / Gilles Sabrié for The New York Times by A Great Reckoning, on Flickr

pano-maske by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

scooter by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

Pano_Qianmen wohnhaus by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

qianmen-park by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr

In role reversal, Asia seeks to stop coronavirus from being imported back; China, South Korea, Japan expand border controls by Oriental Oryx India, on Flickr

panda-maske by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong

Hong Kong Hotels - The Iconic Peninsula Hotel est. 1928 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Hotels - The Iconic Peninsula Hotel est. 1928 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Hotels - The Iconic Peninsula Hotel est. 1928 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Hotels - The Iconic Peninsula Hotel est. 1928 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Hotels - The Iconic Peninsula Hotel est. 1928 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Hotels - The Iconic Peninsula Hotel est. 1928 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai

Outside a temporary community blockade by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Wearing a mask gives a false sense of security by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Community guard in his guard booth -- a wooden box. by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Financial district by 1seeu, on Flickr

On the ferry by Hao Jiang, on Flickr

202003016_0105 by Ting Peng, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei


IMG_0345_1 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


IMG_0352_1 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


IMG_0375 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


IMG_0412 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


IMG_0548_1 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


IMG_0558 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr​


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

I miss is finding great photos of children. I guess I have to wait until people stop wearing mask.

Photos from before the mask....before the dark times. Look at all the happy faces.



Children perform dragon dance at a kindergarten in Suzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, May 27, 2017, to greet the Dragon Boat Festival. [Photo/Xinhua]



A boy dressed as a flight captain in a flash mob at Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport in Southwest China's Sichuan province, June 1, 2017. [Photo/VCG]



A girl pilot leads the dance at Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport in Southwest China's Sichuan province, June 1, 2017. [Photo/VCG]



Children from Yangzhuang Primary School of Anhui province's Linquan county respond enthusiastically to a suggestion to play "catch the mice" on May 27. As the children of parents who have left to work in bigger cities, they spend much time together. [Photo by Zhu Lixin/chinadaily.com.cn]



A boy from rural Liulou Primary School holds up his toys - a pile of triangular cards made out of paper, May 31. [Photo by Zhu Lixin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

CAR in Hong Kong by tomosang, on Flickr
DSCF5588 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF5557 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
la recherche by Vinzent, on Flickr
Prince Edward by tomosang, on Flickr
S192-09 S3BL, S3M 九巴月輪街車廠 by flpboris, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing
Coronavirus Lockdown End in Xiaogan Hubei Province 23/3/20 by Boaz Guttman בועז גוטמן Боаз Гутман بوءاز غوتمان, on Flickr
Dog on Bike by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
Sanlunche by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
Boys on Bikes by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
Volunteers by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
Fahrradkorb by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai
Shanghai, Undated by PM Nave, on Flickr
shanghai-streets-night-wallpaper-2 by James Cruise, on Flickr
Riding Balance Bike by Yang Yu&#x27;s Album, on Flickr
Egg store by Runen LIU, on Flickr
202003ContaxT2_25 by Ting Peng, on Flickr
XFMedia Work 2 by Erick Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Kaohsiung
DSC01764 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC01661 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC01676 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC01685 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC01548 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC01544 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The aerial photo taken on March 21 shows the library in Wuhan University. [Photo by Fu Rui/cpanet.org.cn]



The aerial photo taken on March 18 shows the East Lake Cherry Park in Wuhan. [Photo by Fu Rui/cpanet.org.cn]



The aerial photo taken on March 20 shows the Wuchang Uprising Memorial in Wuhan. [Photo by Fu Rui/cpanet.org.cn]



The aerial photo taken on March 20 shows the 18-Star Flag Fountain in Wuhan. [Photo by Fu Rui/cpanet.org.cn]



The aerial photo taken on March 20 shows the Optics Valley Square roundabout in Wuhan. [Photo by Fu Rui/cpanet.org.cn]​


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing January 2020

20200110-DSCF1167 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Bronze Incense Burner by Golden Ginkgo, on Flickr

20200108-DSCF1130 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

20200108-DSCF3362 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

20200108-DSCF3322 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Involuntary Art Installation (Hong Kong, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr

Intimacy of the Homeless (Hong Kong, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr

Dancing Couple (Kashgar, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr

A Long Tradition (Kashgar, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr

Mobiles (Guangzhou, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
_IN47328 綿延 Taipei City, Taiwan. by 如我協力創意工作室 陳明煌, on Flickr
Taipei by Joyce, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
_IN47259 無間 Taipei City, Taiwan. by 如我協力創意工作室 陳明煌, on Flickr
苳 比利 - WC3137--贊助-by_明和 by Ha Way, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC01566 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC01627 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on FlickrDSC01621 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC01612 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC01602 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC01597 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Macau

MACAU by 844399030, on Flickr
MACAU by 844399030, on Flickr
MACAU by 844399030, on Flickr
MACAU by 844399030, on Flickr
MACAU by 844399030, on Flickr
Untitled by Chan Lup Hang Harry, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tourists enjoy the view of the sea and seagulls at the Zhanqiao scenic spot in Qingdao, Shandong province on March 20, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]


A volunteer at the Donghai county branch of State Grid Corporation of China in Lianyungang, Jiangsu province teaches a student how to keep away from electric power lines when flying a kite. [Photo/Sipa]


Happy Valley Amusement Park in Shanghai reopens on March 20, 2020. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/China Daily]


Jiming Temple in Nanjing, Jiangsu province glows amid booming cherry blossoms on March 21, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]


Tourists take selfies at the Badaling section of the Great Wall of China in Beijing on March 24, 2020. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

As part of an art class assignment to do at home, students from Donggang Primary School in Lanzhou, Gansu province, recently posed to mimic famous paintings. 



It was an amusing and educational way to pass the time amid the coronavirus epidemic. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Where ships sail through the sky


If you look up and see ships sailing across the sky, you may not be dreaming. You may just be standing near an aqueduct of the Goupitan Navigation Project where, for 2.3 kilometers, vessels pass through an aqueduct suspended 100 meters above the ground.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Blue sky and green water add a color backdrop to the Goupitan Hydropower Station. [Photo by Mu Mingfei provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Goupitan Hydropower Station in spring. [Photo by Mu Mingfei Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A panorama of the environment around Goupitan Hydropower Station [Photo by Mu Mingfei provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


A view of the beautiful scenery at Goupitan Hydropower Station. [Photos by Mu Mingfei Provided to chinadaily.com.cn _Wang Jin contributed to this story._ ]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shengzhen
深南中路 by Jianxiong Wang, on Flickr
*地王大厦 by Jianxiong Wang, on Flickr
荔枝公园 by Jianxiong Wang, on Flickr
Untitled by ALEX WANG, on Flickr*
深圳北站中心公园 by Jianxiong Wang, on Flickr
莲花山 by Jianxiong Wang, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong
City under second wave of attack by HingSiu Li, on Flickr
City under second wave of attack by HingSiu Li, on Flickr
City under second wave of attack by HingSiu Li, on Flickr
City under second wave of attack by HingSiu Li, on Flickr
City under second wave of attack by HingSiu Li, on Flickr
City under second wave of attack by HingSiu Li, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_6108L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_6103L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_6190L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_6162L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_6093L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_6282L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
DSC_4544 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_4548 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2855 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2852 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF9564 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF9559 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Students in final year of high school in Shanxi resume class- China.org.cn


*
Li Yanyun (1st L), a student of the No.1 high school of Jingle County, chats with her classmates at her dormitory in Jingle County, north China's Shanxi Province, March 25, 2020. As the coronavirus outbreak has been subdued, students in the final year of high school in Shanxi Province resumed class on Wednesday. The No.1 high school of Jingle County has taken a series of measures including arranging staggered dining hours at canteen, limiting the number of students at dormitory and classrooms and arranging special school buses, so as to ensure students' health, safety and smooth resumption of school. (..all photos by Xinhua/Cao Yang) 

Students have lunch at the No.1 high school of Jingle County, north China's Shanxi Province, March 25, 2020. 
 
Li Yanyun, a student of the No.1 high school of Jingle County, has an online class via cellphone at home in Jingle County, north China's Shanxi Province, March 23, 2020. 

Li Yanyun, a student of the No.1 high school of Jingle County, reads a book while herding sheep in Jingle County, north China's Shanxi Province, March 24, 2020. 

Students of class 316 take their first class after returning to school at the No.1 high school of Jingle County, north China's Shanxi Province, March 25, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People buy food at a snack street in Haikou, capital of south China's Hainan Province, March 26, 2020. South China's island province of Hainan on Tuesday reduced its existing number of cases of novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) to zero. People's life here is gradually returning to normal. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)

Foreigners eat snacks at a night market in Haikou, capital of south China's Hainan Province, March 26, 2020.

People eat snacks at a night market in Haikou, capital of south China's Hainan Province, March 26, 2020.

People buy plants at a night market in Haikou, capital of south China's Hainan Province, March 26, 2020. 

People visit a snack street in Haikou, capital of south China's Hainan Province, March 26, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Wuhan takes various measures at toll-gates as traffic flow increases


*
Aerial photo taken on March 26, 2020 shows vehicles queue to pass an expressway toll-gate to enter Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province. 

People pass an expressway toll-gate after getting their information checked in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, March 26, 2020. 
 
Aerial photo taken on March 26, 2020 shows vehicles queue to pass an expressway toll-gate to enter Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province.
Traffic flow at highway exits increased due to a growing number of people returned as Wuhan speeds up resumption of work and production. 

A staff member on duty checks the body temperature of a passenger at an expressway toll-gate in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, March 26, 2020.

Photo taken on March 26, 2020 shows staff on duty checking health QR code of drivers and passengers at an expressway toll-gate in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province. 
There were health staff, community workers and police in each lane at toll-gate checkpoints, scanning health codes and taking body temperatures of the returning workers, disinfecting their vehicles and making registrations. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*





Newborn baby, parents reunite after quarantine - Chinadaily.com.cn


Li Qing'e and Hu Xiang, a married couple in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, were excited to take their newborn daughter from hospital after the family of three had been separated for 24 days due to the coronavirus epidemic.



www.chinadaily.com.cn




*
Li Qing'e briefly meets her newborn daughter in the operating room in Wuhan Union Hospital West Campus, a designated hospital for coronavirus patients, on March 7, 2020. [Photo by Chen Zhuo/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The newborn baby nicknamed "Xiao Qi'e", which means little penguin, drinks milk at Wuhan Children's Hospital in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on March 21, 2020. [Photo by Chen Zhuo/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]
Li Qing'e and Hu Xiang, a married couple in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, were excited to take their newborn daughter from hospital after the family of three had been separated for 24 days due to the coronavirus epidemic.

Li Qing'e, the wife, and Hu Xiang, the husband, wash baby clothes and prepare to take their newborn daughter home from the hospital after they returned home in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on March 30, 2020. They had left home for 25 days due to the coronavirus epidemic. [Photo by Chen Zhuo/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Li Qing'e, the wife, and Hu Xiang, the husband, take their newborn daughter from a medical worker at Wuhan Children's Hospital in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on March 30, 2020. [Photo by Chen Zhuo/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Li Qing'e sheds tears when she takes her newborn daughter from the medics before the quarantine area at Wuhan Children's Hospital in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on March 30, 2020. [Photo by Chen Zhuo/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An autistic child plays with his mother and teacher at a tea garden in Yichun, Jiangxi province, on April 1, 2020. World Autism Awareness Day falls on April 2 every year. [Photo by Zhou Liang/for China Daily]

Workers weld a container at Zhangzhou China International Marine Containers (Group) Ltd in Zhangzhou, Southeast China's Fujian province, on March 28, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Medical workers throw one of their team members into the air to celebrate the completion of their medical relief mission at Huoshenshan Hospital in Wuhan, Hubei province, on March 29, 2020. More than 1,000 health workers from other provinces and cities have left the hospital. [Photo by Wei Lai/for China Daily]

A worker guides an airplane to land at Wudangshan Airport in Shiyan, Central China's Hubei province, on March 29, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A flower garden on display in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on Wednesday, is designed in honor of medical workers' contribution to the battle against the novel coronavirus epidemic. [Photo by Yang Bo/China News Service]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Sheng Aiping, who has worked as a rock painting artist for over 20 years, arranges works in her studio in Jiayuguan city, Gansu province, April 2, 2020.


Rock art painting is a traditional art form created with rocks, sand and gravel picked from the Gobi Desert. The craftsmanship has been inscribed in the provincial cultural heritage list of Gansu. 

To further promote the traditional craftsmanship, Sheng works with her daughter to display the beauty of rock art painting online, so that young people could learn more about the heritage. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC8341-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8323-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8306-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8389-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8373-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8292-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Vancouver

Staying Safe by Clayton Perry, on Flickr
Vancouver: Under Covid-19 by Clayton Perry, on Flickr
Vancouver: Under Covid-19 by Clayton Perry, on Flickr
Vancouver: Under Covid-19 by Clayton Perry, on Flickr
Vancouver: Under Covid-19 by Clayton Perry, on Flickr
Vancouver: Under Covid-19 by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK

North Point, China as like by HingSiu Li, on Flickr
North Point, China as like by HingSiu Li, on Flickr
North Point, China as like by HingSiu Li, on Flickr
North Point, China as like by HingSiu Li, on Flickr
North Point, China as like by HingSiu Li, on Flickr
North Point, China as like by HingSiu Li, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Aerial photos taken on March 28, 2020 shows a China-Europe freight train bound for Duisburg of Germany pulling out of the Wuhan terminal of China Railway Intermodal in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Few visitors and staff in pubs are seen in Hong Kong, April 2, 2020. 


The Hong Kong Special Administrative Region government announced the decision to temporarily close bars and other liquor-selling premises in response to an upsurge in COVID-19 cases from Friday, April 3, 2020. (Photo/China News Service)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

My deepest condolences to the families and loved ones that lost a firefighter.



A memorial to commemorate the firefighters who died fighting a forest fire in Xichang, Sichuan province, is held in Xichang on April 4, 2020. [Photo by Zhong Yuan/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Some 280 people, including the relatives of the 19 victims and local residents, participated in the ceremony, according to the publicity department of the Xichang municipal committee of the Communist Party of China.




A woman says goodbye to her son who died fighting a forest fire at a memorial held to commemorate the firefighters in Xichang on April 4, 2020. [Photo by Zhong Yuan/for chinadaily.com.cn]



A ceremony commemorating the sacrifices of firefighters and a guide was held in the Xichang Funeral Home in the Liangshan Yi autonomous prefecture in Sichuan province on Saturday, also the Tomb-Sweeping Day this year.



When the vehicles carried the bodies of the victims to the funeral home on Saturday morning, tens of thousands of local residents lined the streets in Xichang to bid farewell, the department said.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK
&quot;防疫 epidemic prevention... who cares?&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;wall of toilet roll&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;fishing day&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;full gear&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
news construct by adam. ruszkowski, on Flickr
2019.10.16__HK-662757_Hong Kong (von vandtanger)_01 by Andrea Will, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
100_9894 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
100_9896 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3336 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_3705 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0099 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_9795 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taichung
DSC02017 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
P-1 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC01755 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC01747 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
p-8 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC01149 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Student takes online class in Inner Mongolia despite difficulties - Xinhua | English.news.cn

23 photos in the link above.*



Ce Geng(L) prepares to take an online class as her parents stand by in Alxa Left Banner, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, April 1, 2020.

Ce Geng (R) takes an online class with her mother's help in Alxa Left Banner, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, April 1, 2020.
Ce Geng, a 9-year-old fourth grader of a Mongolian School in Alxa Left Banner, moved here with her parents to look after the sheep as the shepherd they had hired from other Province failed to come back due to the COVID-19 outbreak.

Ce Geng plays with lambs in Alxa Left Banner, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, April 1, 2020.

Ce Geng covers her ear due to the wind when she takes an online class on top of a mountain in Alxa Left Banner, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, April 1, 2020.

Ce Geng studies at her pastrol home in Alxa Left Banner, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, April 1, 2020.
The family's ranch is located near the border between China and Mongolia in the northern part of Alxa, more than 6 hours' drive from downtown Alxa Left Banner. The rocky gobi mountains around make it difficult for the family to catch stable Wi-Fi, especially in cloudy or windy days. In order not to miss Ce Geng's class, her parents have to pick her up by the pickup truck and drive around their ranch to look for better Wi-Fi when the weather is bad. Despite the difficulties, Ce Geng and her parents are still delighted to see her making progress day by day. (Xinhua/Liu Lei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An employee works at a production line at a Pirelli plant in Yanzhou, Shandong province, on March 21, 2020. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A worker passes by car bodies at Lynk&Co's plant in Zhangjiakou, Hebei province. [Photo by Li Fusheng/China Daily]

GAC Honda showcases its Breeze SUV at the Guangzhou auto show in 2019. [Photo by Li Fusheng/China Daily]

A staff member disinfects the assemble plant of FAW Jiefang truck in Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin province, Feb 17, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Consumers visit an exhibition of new energy vehicles in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, in March. [Photo by Cheng Jiabei/For China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos taken on April 4, 2020 shows Yue Jianqiang, staff member of the Ulan Suhai Lake Nature Reserve, observeing migrant birds on a tower at the wetland of Ulan Suhai Lake in Bayannur, North China's Inner Mongolia autonomous region. 


Yue Jianqiang, staff member of the Ulan Suhai Lake Nature Reserve, patrols the wetland of Ulan Suhai Lake by speedboat in Bayannur, North China's Inner Mongolia autonomous region, on April 4, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

The wetland of Ulan Suhai Lake is an important breeding location for migrant birds like mute swans pictured above. As their spawning period started from late March, staff of the nature reserve have strengthened patrol and protection effort to monitor birds' living and breeding condition. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Spring farming underway in China- China.org.cn



16 photos in the link above.*


Farmers work in the field in Taihe County, Ji'an City, east China's Jiangxi Province, April 4, 2020. (Photo by Deng Heping/Xinhua)


Farmers pollinates pear flowers at Xiangyuan Village of Pingyao County in Jinzhong City, north China's Shanxi Province, April 5, 2020. (Photo by Liang Shengren/Xinhua)

Aerial photo taken on April 4, 2020 shows the rice fields in Gula Town, Binyang County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

A beekeeper sorts honeycombs at the pear orchard in Xiezhuang Township of Zhaoxian County, Shijiazhuang City, north China's Hebei Province, April 5, 2020. In recent days, a lot of beekeepers in Zanhuang County of Shijiazhuang City have been busy with pollinating the pear flowers in Xiezhuang Township of Zhaoxian County in a traditional way, as the pear flowers there are in full blossom. Local authority of Zanhuang has organized beekeepers scattering in 11 townships to develop a bee-keeping industry as a way to help locals shake off poverty. By far, they have cultivated more than 50,000 swarms of bees. (Photo by Liang Zidong/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSCF3321 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3416 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3347 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai

Halal barbecue shop by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Super equipment by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Outside a temporary community blockade by Runen LIU, on Flickr
202004001金陵东路18 by Ting Peng, on Flickr
202004001金陵东路20 by Ting Peng, on Flickr
202004001金陵东路19 by Ting Peng, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK

&quot;together we&#x27;re seeing this through...&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
Midnight Hong Kong by HingSiu Li, on Flickr
Midnight Hong Kong by HingSiu Li, on Flickr
Midnight Hong Kong by HingSiu Li, on Flickr
Midnight Hong Kong by HingSiu Li, on Flickr
North Point, China as like by HingSiu Li, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC02295 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC02336 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC02326 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC02141 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC02142 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC02212 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Residents set up a tent in an open area at East Lake Greenway in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on April 6, 2020, the last day of the nation's Tomb Sweeping Day holiday.[Photo by Su Feng/chinadaily.com.cn]


Residents take a stroll with their bike along East Lake Greenway in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on April 6, 2020.[Photos by Su Feng/chinadaily.com.cn]

A man fishes in a pond in East Lake Greenway in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on April 6, 2020.[Photo by Su Feng/chinadaily.com.cn]

Children and adults take a stroll along East Lake Greenway in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on April 6, 2020.[Photo by Su Feng/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Buzeynep Abulehet kisses her mother before leaving for work, at home in Moyu of Hotan Prefecture, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, March 26, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)

Buzeynep Abulehet hugs her mother before leaving for work, at home in Moyu of Hotan Prefecture, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, March 26, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)

Buzeynep Abulehet (2nd R) arrives Fuhai County by train, in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, March 28, 2020.

Buzeynep Abulehet looks out of the window on the train heading north to Fuhai County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, March 27, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)

This year, Xinjiang has created 50,000 job vacancies in its eastern and northern parts for poverty-stricken households in Kashgar, Hotan and Kizilsu, in a bid to help 165,800 people from 10 poverty-stricken counties in southern Xinjiang to shake off poverty. Buzeynep is from a rural household of six members, her father and one younger sister have congenital heart disease. Her family lives in the county of Moyu in Hotan Prefecture, which has the largest impoverished population among the 10 poverty-stricken counties. Buzeynep is the eldest daughter of the family. After learning about the supportive measures to have job opportunities, she decided to get employed to raise her family. Buzeynep is good at singing and dancing, and she has got interview opportunity of a tourism company in Fuhai County now. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Police officers patrol Hankou Railway Station in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, April 6, 2020. The central Chinese city of Wuhan, once the epicenter of the novel coronavirus outbreak, will resume operation of nearly 100 passenger trains starting April 8, according to the local railway operator. Trains have started arriving in 17 stations in Wuhan since March 28, and outbound trains will start to resume services on April 8, according to local authorities. (Photos by Hu Jinli/Xinhua)

Police officers stand guard at Hankou Railway Station in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, April 6, 2020. 

Aerial photo taken on April 6, 2020 shows bullet trains at a depot in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province. 

Photo taken on April 6, 2020 shows police patrolling near bullet trains at a depot in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A 5G unmanned delivery car delivers goods at the Beijing Institute of Technology in Beijing, capital of China, April 6, 2020. A 5G unmanned delivery car was put into use at the Beijing Institute of Technology, which can measure the temperature of people entering the campus, recognise facial information, and also can conduct no-touch delivery. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

A member of staff takes goods from a 5G unmanned delivery car at the Beijing Institute of Technology in Beijing, capital of China, April 6, 2020.(Xinhua/Ren Chao)

A 5G unmanned delivery car delivers goods while measuring the temperature of people walking by at the Beijing Institute of Technology in Beijing, capital of China, April 6, 2020. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)


A member of staff checks a 5G unmanned delivery car with its function of temperature measuring at the Beijing Institute of Technology in Beijing, capital of China, April 6, 2020(Xinhua/Ren Chao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei

100_9638 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
100_9637 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
100_9636 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
100_9635 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
100_9633 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
100_9631 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Macau
澳門・高尾巷 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr
澳門・大炮台街 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr
澳門・賣草地街 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr
澳門・亞美打利庇盧大馬路 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr
澳門・大街 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr
澳門・亞美打利庇盧大馬路 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taichung
DSC02097 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC02093 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC02019 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC01884 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC01892 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
P-12 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Painted sculpture artist Du Yongwei creates a clay model before painting in Dunhuang, Northwest China's Gansu province, April 5, 2020. Painted sculpture art is a traditional art form in Dunhuang and the craftsmanship has been inscribed in the provincial cultural heritage list of Gansu. Du Yongwei, 60, has been working in the field for over 40 years. He has started training class for youngsters to learn the art.[Photo/Xinhua]


Painted sculptures created by Du Yongwei are on display at his studio in Dunhuang, Northwest 
China's Gansu province, April 5, 2020.


Painted sculpture artist Du Yongwei paints a sculpture in Dunhuang, Northwest China's Gansu province, April 5, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing
The Forbidden City of Beijing (4/7) by Philippe Vandewauwer, on Flickr
The Forbidden City of Beijing (2/7) by Philippe Vandewauwer, on Flickr
The Forbidden City of Beijing (5/7) by Philippe Vandewauwer, on Flickr
The Forbidden City of Beijing (7/7) by Philippe Vandewauwer, on Flickr
Pleasant apparition by Luis Yure, on Flickr
Spring in Beijing by magicalweasal, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
DSC_0138 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_4053 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0141 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0194 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai
The remaining residents are chatting in the ruins-like neighborhood, which has begun to be demolished. by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Vegetable store: People without wearing masks are not allowed inside.&quot; by Runen LIU, on Flickr

202003ContaxT2_03 by Ting Peng, on Flickr

Les enfants by TchinChine !, on Flickr

202003ContaxT2_08 by Ting Peng, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_0966L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0955 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0958 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0925L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9822L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Sun Yingjie (right), deputy county chief of Ning'er Hani and Yi autonomous county, Southwest China's Yunnan province, introduces local specialties via live streaming, April 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

People promote and sell pu-er tea via live streaming in Ning'er Hani and Yi autonomous county, Southwest China's Yunnan province, April 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A camera screen shows Sun Yingjie (right), deputy county chief of Ning'er Hani and Yi autonomous county, Southwest China's Yunnan province, introducing local specialties via livestreaming, April 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

People promote and sell pu-er tea via livestreaming in Ning'er Hani and Yi autonomous county, Southwest China's Yunnan province, April 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

People promote and sell tea via livestreaming in Ning'er Hani and Yi autonomous county, Southwest China's Yunnan province, April 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tian Yumiao, a tea plantation staff, presents the scenery of tea gardens via live stream in Hefeng County, central China's Hubei Province, April 8, 2020. Local tea producers collaborate with e-commerce platform to boost tea sales in Hefeng. (Photo by Yang Shunpi/Xinhua)


Tian Yumiao, a tea plantation staff, is on live stream in Hefeng County, central China's Hubei Province, April 8, 2020. (Photos by Yang Shunpi/Xinhua)

Tian Yumiao, a tea plantation staff, presents tea stir-drying process via live stream in Hefeng County, central China's Hubei Province, April 8, 2020.(Photo by Yang Shunpi/Xinhua)

Tian Yumiao, a tea plantation staff, introduces tea products via live stream in Hefeng County, central China's Hubei Province, April 8, 2020. (Photo by Yang Shunpi/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A girl enjoys "reganmian," or "hot dry noodles” in Wuhan, Central China’s Hubei province, April 8, 2020, the first day the city ends its 73-day lockdown. (Photo: China News Service/ Wang Kangrong)

Workers bring takeaways(take out) for customers waiting outside a store selling "reganmian," or "hot dry noodles” in Wuhan, Central China’s Hubei province, April 8, 2020, the first day the city ends its 73-day lockdown.(Photo: China News Service/ Wang Kangrong)

A deliveryman picks customers’ takeaways from a store selling "reganmian," or "hot dry noodles” in Wuhan, Central China’s Hubei province, April 8, 2020, the first day the city ends its 73-day lockdown.(Photo: China News Service/ Wang Kangrong)

Residents queue outside a store selling a local favorite "reganmian," or "hot dry noodles” in Wuhan, Central China’s Hubei province, April 8, 2020, the first day the city ends its 73-day lockdown. The reappearance of Wuhan’s favorite breakfast noodles is a tasty sign that life is slowly getting back to normal in the city at the epicenter of the coronavirus outbreak. (Photo: China News Service/ Wang Kangrong)

Chefs cook in kitchen of a store selling "reganmian," or "hot dry noodles” in Wuhan, Central China’s Hubei province, April 8, 2020, the first day the city ends its 73-day lockdown. (Photo: China News Service/ Wang Kangrong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr'
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tainan
The Place Tainan 1 by 安雅, on Flickr
The Place Tainan 5 by 安雅, on Flickr
Fu Ward Hotel Tainan 2 by 安雅, on Flickr
Crowne Plaza Tainan 5 by 安雅, on Flickr
Crowne Plaza Tainan 2 by 安雅, on Flickr
Caught by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Company by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_0940 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0929_1 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0375 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0345_1 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0352_1 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0411 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Guangzhou
Untitled by Ralph Rahmer, on Flickr
Guangzhou citylife by Steinmetz Siegfred, on Flickr
Guangzhou citylife by Steinmetz Siegfred, on Flickr
Guangzhou citylife by Steinmetz Siegfred, on Flickr
Untitled by Ralph Rahmer, on Flickr
Sinking in cellphone(Guangzhou,china) by Moon art, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Farmers at Kaihui town select bamboo that will be sold to the northern part of China to make fences. [Photo by Peng Fuzong/for chinadaily.com.cn]


Farmers at Lukou town of Changsha county are busy with farming work. [Photos by Peng Fuzong/for chinadaily.com.cn]


Farmers work at a vegetable growing base in Changsha county. [Photo by Peng Fuzong/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A girl flies a kite at Juzizhou, or Orange Isle, in Central China's Hunan province, April 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A farmer works in the fields as spring come in Linyi, East China's Shandong province, April 4, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

The Potala Palace is seen through peach blossoms in Lhasa, Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, April 7, 2020.[Photo/Xinhua]

Workers celebrate as construction on the last pivotal tunnel for the Lhasa-Nyingchi section of the Sichuan-Tibet railway was completed, April 7, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A woman mourns martyrs who died in the fight against the novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) outbreak and compatriots who died of the disease, in Jinan, East China's Shandong province, on April 4, 2020. [Photo by Wang Feng/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Art exhibition seeks to boost spirits amid outbreak


Several galleries in Beijing's 798 art zone have reopened with infection-prevention measures in the hope that art will soothe visitors' souls amid the novel coronavirus pandemic.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





_Lake,_ by Gao Jun. [Photo provided to China Daily]

_Girl,_ by Yang Feiyun. [Photo provided to China Daily]

_Butterfly,_ by Shi Lei. [Photo provided to China Daily]

_Blossoms,_ by Hu Changqiong. [Photo provided to China Daily]

_As Time Goes By_, by Zhu Chunlin. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


A day of work for sniffer dog nanny


*10 photos in the above link.


Trainer Yuan Jinchun works with puppies at a breeding base of sniffer dog in Kunming, Southwest China’s Yunnan province, April 9, 2020. 

Trainer Yuan Jinchun plays with puppies at a breeding base of sniffer dog in Kunming, Southwest China’s Yunnan province, April 9, 2020.
Yuan started to serve as a breeder and trainer at the base in 2015. In the past years, Yuan trained over 400 dogs, and 200 of which grew into good-performing police dogs. Feeding, training, and playing with the dogs are Yuan’s daily routines. (Photos: China News Service/ Liu Ranyang)


Trainer Yuan Jinchun holds puppies at a breeding base of sniffer dog in Kunming, Southwest China’s Yunnan province, April 9, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong Summer 2019*
The Little Red Pavilion by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr
The Pearl of the Orient by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr
Tsing Ma Bridge, Hong Kong. by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr
Hong Kong Vertigo by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr
Hong Kong Gold by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan*
2020台灣高雄佛光山佛祖日落正面版 by 黃 昱峰, on Flickr
2020台灣高雄岡山本洲工業區日落 by 黃 昱峰, on Flickr
2020台灣高雄左營龍虎塔日落 by 黃 昱峰, on Flickr
台灣台南普濟殿安座平安燈 by 黃 昱峰, on Flickr
台灣高雄三鳳宮元宵節平安燈籠 by 黃 昱峰, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rooftop by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Rooftop by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Left behind by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Blossom season by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*China 2019*
China by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
Old Man At Yunnan Red Land by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
Yunnan Lugu Lake 2019 by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
Yunnan Lijiang China 2019 by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
China Yunnan December Photoshoot 2019 by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan*
台灣高雄都會公園大葉桃花心木 by 黃 昱峰, on Flickr
台灣高雄南陽尖山代天府日落-雙龍搶珠 by 黃 昱峰, on Flickr
台灣高雄曼哈頓懸日 by 黃 昱峰, on Flickr
2020台灣台南普濟殿掛平安燈 by 黃 昱峰, on Flickr
2020台灣高雄中寮山琉璃雲海夜 by 黃 昱峰, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai
Bird And Flower Market in the days of COVID-19 outbreak by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Street banquet by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Street seller by Runen LIU, on Flickr
On His Way To Work by David Pratt, on Flickr
Wrapped Up by David Pratt, on Flickr
Pulling Her Cart by David Pratt, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK
Take a deep breath by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Sunday style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Summer is here by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

New Taipei City
麻豆代天府 by BAC, on Flickr
麻豆代天府 by BAC, on Flickr
Tiger and Dragon by BAC, on Flickr
桃園三結義 by BAC, on Flickr
Taiwan Temple by BAC, on Flickr
高雄龍虎塔 by BAC, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
IMG_0889 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0954 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0949 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0984 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0208 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0214 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hao Tiedan (1st L) has dinner with his family at home in Taiyuan, north China's Shanxi Province, April 11, 2020. When Hao Tiedan left on Feb. 5 as a member of the third batch of medical team from Shanxi Province to help fight against the COVID-19 in Hubei , his daughter had been born just two days. After 53-day work in Hubei and 14-day quarantine in Shanxi, Hao finally stepped on his way back home to reunite with his dear family who have been expecting and preparing for his return for days. (...all photos Xinhua/Cao Yang)

Combo photo shows Hao Tiedan's wife Zhang Saihong helping him take off the backpack at home on April 11, 2020 (top) and Zhang helping him pack up before his departure for Hubei Province on Feb. 4, 2020 in Taiyuan, north China's Shanxi Province.

Combo photo shows Hao Tiedan holding his daughter at home on April 11, 2020 (top) and Hao holding her before his departure for Hubei Province on Feb. 4, 2020 in Taiyuan, north China's Shanxi Province. 

Hao Tiedan's wife Zhang Saihong (L) makes dumplings with her mother-in-law in preparation for Hao's return at home in Taiyuan, north China's Shanxi Province, April 10, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hao Tiedan (1st L) has dinner with his family at home in Taiyuan, north China's Shanxi Province, April 11, 2020. When Hao Tiedan left on Feb. 5 as a member of the third batch of medical team from Shanxi Province to help fight against the COVID-19 in Hubei , his daughter had been born just two days. After 53-day work in Hubei and 14-day quarantine in Shanxi, Hao finally stepped on his way back home to reunite with his dear family who have been expecting and preparing for his return for days. (...all photos Xinhua/Cao Yang)

Combo photo shows Hao Tiedan's wife Zhang Saihong helping him take off the backpack at home on April 11, 2020 (top) and Zhang helping him pack up before his departure for Hubei Province on Feb. 4, 2020 in Taiyuan, north China's Shanxi Province.

Combo photo shows Hao Tiedan holding his daughter at home on April 11, 2020 (top) and Hao holding her before his departure for Hubei Province on Feb. 4, 2020 in Taiyuan, north China's Shanxi Province. 

Hao Tiedan's wife Zhang Saihong (L) makes dumplings with her mother-in-law in preparation for Hao's return at home in Taiyuan, north China's Shanxi Province, April 10, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Lijiang by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
Lijiang by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
China Yunnan December Photoshoot 2019 by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
Lijiang by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
Lijiang by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong 2017
Hong Kong Skyline by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
Hong Kong by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
Hong Kong by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
Symphony Of Light by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
Hong Kong - Tai O Fishing Village by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taiwan January 2020
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Lijiang December 2019
Lijiang by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
Lijiang by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
Lijiang by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
Lijiang by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
Lijiang by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Women belonging to Tujia minority in Zhongyi township of Chongqing's Shizhu county makes a traditional cloth tiger on April 8.

A woman of Tujia minority in Zhongyi township of Chongqing's Shizhu county sews a traditional handbag on April 8. [Photo/Xinhua]


Traditional cloth tigers sewed by local women are displayed in Zhongyi township of Chongqing's Shizhu county on April 8. [Photo/Xinhua]
In recent years, the township has introduced poverty alleviation workshops to help local women increase their incomes by producing handicraft.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Workers load medical supplies onto a flight at Changbei International Airport in Nanchang, capital city of Jiangxi province, April, 12, 2020.



The first batch of cargo charter planes taken off from the province will send medical supplies to Osaka and Amsterdam. (Photos: China News Service/ Liu Zhankun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People wearing face masks bike to work in the Tiantongyuan neighborhood of the Changping district in Beijing on April 13, 2020. [Photos by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Couple take wedding photos as coronavirus epidemic wanes in Wuhan - Xinhua | English.news.cn




Luo Jian (R front) and Cheng Yishuang pose for wedding photos at Jiangtan Park in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, April 12, 2020.

Luo Jian and Cheng Yishuang (L) pose for wedding photos on the bank of the Yangtze River in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, April 12, 2020.

Cheng Yishuang (3rd L) puts on a mask and prepares to return to the photography studio at Jiangtan Park in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, April 12, 2020.

Luo Jian and Cheng Yishuang return to the photography studio in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, April 12, 2020.
Luo Jian and Cheng Yishuang had planned to take wedding photos and hold wedding ceremony in Wuhan after the Spring Festival, which fell on Jan. 25 this year, but the plan was unexpectedly interrupted by the COVID-19 epidemic. As the coronavirus epidemic waned, Wuhan has resumed marriage registration service for citizens since April 3. Related industries such as dress rental and wedding photography also began to resume. After knowing that a wedding photography studio in Wuhan was going back to work, Luo Jian and Cheng Yishuang immediately made an appointment for the second day of the reopening. (Xinhua/Fei Maohua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

PE teacher Li Tao instructs students to do eye exercises online at the High School Affiliated to University of Science & Technology Beijing, in Beijing, capital of China, April 14, 2020. Students of primary and middle schools in Beijing started online learning on Monday due to the COVID-19 outbreak. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

English teacher Du Wenyu gives an online English class at the High School Affiliated to University of Science & Technology Beijing, in Beijing, capital of China, April 14, 2020. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

Chinese teacher Zeng Bo gives an online Chinese class at the High School Affiliated to University of Science & Technology Beijing, in Beijing, capital of China, April 14, 2020.(Xinhua/Ren Chao)

Math teacher Wang Jing gives an online math class at the High School Affiliated to University of Science & Technology Beijing, in Beijing, capital of China, April 14, 2020. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

Math teacher Fan Xianrong gives an online math class at the High School Affiliated to University of Science & Technology Beijing, in Beijing, capital of China, April 14, 2020. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Li Xiang, a history teacher of Xishan School of the High School Affiliated to Renmin University of China, teaches online class at home in Beijing, capital of China, April 13, 2020. Since primary and high schools in Beijing were ordered to postpone spring semesters over coronavirus concerns, local educational authority has urged to establish mechanisms for students of studying online from home to accommodate continuous efforts in epidemic prevention and control. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)


Ma Zihan, a third grader of a primary school in Chaoyang District, previews Chinese lessons at home in Beijing, capital of China, April 13, 2020. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

Chinese teacher Zeng Bo gives an online Chinese class at the High School Affiliated to University of Science & Technology Beijing, in Beijing, capital of China, April 14, 2020. Students of primary and middle schools in Beijing started online learning on Monday due to the COVID-19 outbreak. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_8444L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8458DL by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8414L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8500L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8449L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China Yunnan Trip December 2019 by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
Lijiang by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
Lijiang by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
Lijiang by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
China by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong
Masked Life by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Street at night by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Street Walker by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Just hold my hand by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Eye contact by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
100_2067 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF0056 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0267 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3933 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Guangzhou
GIRH Team with Masks by Research Institute, on Flickr
Untitled by Ralph Rahmer, on Flickr
Untitled by Ralph Rahmer, on Flickr
Happy children (Guangzhou, China)All photos are taken by me.Moon.a.rt by Moon art, on Flickr
Dim Sum Restaurant by Ralph Rahmer, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tianjin
Frozen river by David Mackie, on Flickr
Fishing by Reimu Hakurei, on Flickr
old people tianjin by laura palmer, on Flickr
tianjin 3 by laura palmer, on Flickr
Seagulls &amp; Icy River-2 by Reimu Hakurei, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
DSCF4335 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4336 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4133 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4132 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4130 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK
Masked life by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Masked Life by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
untied by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
First roll of M9 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
detour 2012 in hong kong by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Evening at the harbourside by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Remote working prompts rise in practical innovations


As China continues to battle the novel coronavirus outbreak, large numbers of people are working from home.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




For a narrative on each photo click the link.

A science teacher performs an experiment with water via a livestream in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, last month. Online classes have become increasingly popular since schools were closed to prevent the spread of the novel coronavirus. HU JIANHUAN/FOR CHINA DAILY

Farmers harvest agricultural produce in Qianjiang, Hubei province, this month. WU YANJUN/FOR CHINA DAILY

Play planner Tong Jing coordinates an online audio performance in Beijing last month. CHINA DAILY

Yang Beibei makes takeout coffee for customers last month in Beijing. CHINA DAILY

Li Ya offers legal consultations via livestreams from his home in Beijing during the outbreak. CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A picturesque vista of the paddy fields in Lvchun county, Southwest China’s Yunnan province. [Photo by Shi Zhuohui/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Red rice seedlings are planted in the terraced fields in Lvchun county, Southwest China's Yunnan province, creating an idyllic and refreshing scene. [Photo by Shi Zhuohui/for chinadaily.com.cn]



Villagers stand nearly knee-deep in the water to plant red rice seedlings in the hazy early morning, in Lvchun county, Southwest China’s Yunnan province. [Photos by Shi Zhuohui/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A saleswoman promotes local dry fruits via livestream at the Grand Bazaar Pedestrian Mall in Urumqi, capital of Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on April 12. [Photo/Sipa]


Artist dance to attract visitors at the Grand Bazaar Pedestrian Mall in Urumqi, capital of Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on April 12. [Photos/Sipa]

Visitors watch cloth weaving at the Grand Bazaar Pedestrian Mall in Urumqi, capital of Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on April 12. [Photo/Sipa]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In harmony with the past


Its sound seems to evoke the very essence of China. Its soothing notes seem to fade into the distance, beyond rivers and snow-capped mountains. But the ancient instruments, such as the guqin, or the seven-stringed Chinese zither, with more than three millennia of history, are finding a new lease...




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Click the link for the full story!



Musicians of the Shanghai-based Zide Guqin Studio (from left) Ye Lijia, Tu Huabing, Bai Wuxia, Cai Shan, Yin Yihaonan and Chen Xi present ancient music in era-appropriate costumes. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Some members of the studio edit a video together after a performance.[Photo provided to China Daily]

Its sound seems to evoke the very essence of China. Its soothing notes seem to fade into the distance, beyond rivers and snow-capped mountains. But the ancient instruments, such as the guqin, or the seven-stringed Chinese zither, with more than three millennia of history, are finding a new lease of life as their strings are plucked to deliver modern tunes.

Members from the Zide Guqin Studio are challenging preconceptions about the instrument with harmonies redolent of the modern day.

Since the Shanghai-based studio was founded in 2014, its members have been using guqin to perform hit modern music, including the theme songs from the British TV series Sherlock, American TV saga Game of Thrones, Japanese anime Doraemon and even the popular mobile game Honor of Kings.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai
Gens de Xujing by TchinChine !, on Flickr
Retour progressif à la normale by TchinChine !, on Flickr
Mingzhu road. by TchinChine !, on Flickr
Le vieil homme et la pie by TchinChine !, on Flickr
Yucai road. by TchinChine !, on Flickr
Gens de Xujing. by TchinChine !, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK
DSCF5998 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF5979 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF6006 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF6023 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF5943 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
DSCF3485 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3467 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3457 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3456 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3453 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Workers load cases of vegetables onto a freight train at the Fuzhou East Railway Station in Fuzhou, Fujian province, on Feb 17. The 600 metric tons of vegetables were to be transported to Hubei province to support the fight against the novel coronavirus outbreak. ZHANG CHENG/FOR CHINA DAILY

Two customs officers check goods in a cargo plane at Yancheng Airport in Yancheng, Jiangsu province, on Feb 26. LI JUN/FOR CHINA DAILY

A truck transports sanitizer in Wuhan on Feb 15. The sanitizer was donated by Chengdu, Sichuan province. The banner on the truck reads: "Chengdu is with the people of Wuhan". WANG YUGUO/FOR CHINA DAILY

A recovered patient (left) sees medical workers who cared for him in Wuhan for the first time without their face masks on March 31. The workers, from the Second Xiangya Hospital affiliated to Central South University in Changsha, Hunan province, returned home the same day. LI GE/FOR CHINA DAILY

Four workers celebrate a joint birthday party at a disease prevention and control checkpoint at Yuyaobei High Speed Railway Station in Ningbo, Zhejiang province, on March 5. CHEN BINRONG/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Herdsmen in Xinjiang transfer livestock to spring pastures as spring comes






www.ecns.cn




13 PIX in the link above.

A herdsman leads his camels on the way to spring pastures in Fuhai County of Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 15, 2020. As spring comes, herdsmen here are busy with transferring livestock to spring pastures. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Herdsmen unload livestock from a truck for a rest on the way to spring pastures in Fuhai County of Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 15, 2020. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Herdsmen drive livestock on the way to spring pastures in Fuhai County of Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 15, 2020. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Herdsmen check a lamb at a makeshift tent in Fuhai County of Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 15, 2020.(Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Herdsmen prepare food before their journey to spring pastures in Fuhai County of Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 14, 2020. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing
2020 by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
reddogbar by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
karussel by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
sanlitun zebra by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
reddogbar by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A resident takes a selfie in front of a mural on an old building in Chongqing on April 14. Various animal-themed cartoons were painted on the walls along an old alley several hundred meters long in the city's Shapingba district, leading many people to take pictures. [CHEN CHAO/CHINA NEWS SERVICE]

Children wearing face masks play in Jiangtan Park along the Yangtze River in Wuhan. [Photo by Ke Hao/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Masked students practice at a ballet school in Haikou, Hainan province, on April 15. The school, affiliated to the Hainan provincial troupe, and other secondary vocational schools in the province, opened for senior grade students this week following the coronavirus outbreak. [LUO YUNFEI/CHINA NEWS SERVICE]

Students return to Rizhao No 1 Middle School of Shandong in Rizhao, East China's Shandong province, April 15, 2020. Classes restarted for some students in the final year of senior high schools and vocational schools in Shandong province. [Photo/Xinhua]

Photo taken on April 15, 2020 shows fallen petals of cherry blossoms on the street in East China's Shanghai. Petals were left on the ground intentionally for 5 days to decorate the city view. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors take photos in the sea of tulips at the Beijing International Flower Port on April 17, 2020. The flower garden in Beijing's Shunxi district has opened its outdoor part recently, and about 80 percent of the tulips are in blossom. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]

A visitor takes photos of tulips at the Beijing International Flower Port on April 17, 2020. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]

A pair of twins take photos with tulips at the Beijing International Flower Port on April 17, 2020. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]

Visitors take photos of tulips at the Beijing International Flower Port on April 17, 2020. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]

Visitors take photos of tulips at the Beijing International Flower Port on April 17, 2020. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A boy helps water flowers at a rooftop garden in the Erlizhuang community of Beijing's Haidian district, on April 16, 2020. The rooftop garden is designed by local residents and a workshop, and it is an important link in the community's garbage classification. The nutrient soil is made from kitchen waste. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

A boy paints on the ground to decorate the rooftop garden in the Erlizhuang community of Beijing's Haidian district, on April 16, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

A section of the rooftop garden in the Erlizhuang community of Beijing's Haidian district is designed to use kitchen waste for planting. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

A robot sprays disinfectant in Tangshan, Hebei province, during the COVID-19 epidemic. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

An intelligent robot can deliver food, medicines and daily necessities to wards at Gongren Hospital in Tangshan, Hebei province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taiwan
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
Untitled by agbuggy~蟲子, on Flickr
DSC06899 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr
DSC06898 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai
&quot;Mao-style social control blankets&quot; to tame Coronavirus. by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Smoking time by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Little girl in front of her parents&#x27; shop by Runen LIU, on Flickr
The Orange Bike by David Pratt, on Flickr
Pedal Power by David Pratt, on Flickr
The Trinket Store by David Pratt, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
100_1716 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
IMG_1237 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4148 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4147 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4146 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0376 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong
IMG_2029 by Derek [email protected], on Flickr
IMG_2061 by Derek [email protected], on Flickr
IMG_2091 by Derek [email protected], on Flickr
IMG_2104 by Derek [email protected], on Flickr
IMG_2119 by Derek [email protected], on Flickr
IMG_2148 by Derek [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Guangzhou February 2019
2019荔湾花市3 by lansonchen, on Flickr
2019荔湾花市1 by lansonchen, on Flickr

2019荔湾花市2 by lansonchen, on Flickr
UNtitle92 by lansonchen, on Flickr
2019广州园博会1 by lansonchen, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Fishermen transport kelp in Xiapu's Changchun township of East China's Fujian province on April 16. Changchun township, where more than 20,000 _mu_ (1,333.33 hectares) of kelp is planted, has recently ushered in the kelp harvest season. [Photo/Xinhua]

A bird's-eye view of the aquaculture area in Xiapu's Changchun township of East China's Fujian province on April 16. [Photo/Xinhua]


Fishermen harvest kelp in Xiapu's Changchun township of East China's Fujian province on April 16. [Photo/Xinhua]

Kelp is dried in Xiapu's Changchun township of East China's Fujian province on April 16. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A worker processes a rope of wicker in Gaotai of Fuyang, East China's Anhui province, on April 15. Wicker artwork and daily supplies made by locally grown willows is a traditional pillar industry, which supports more than 30,000 people in Gaotai. Most of the wickerwork is produced for export. [Photo/Xinhua]

A woman produces a wicker basket at home in Gaotai of Fuyang, East China's Anhui province, on April 15. [Photo/Xinhua]

A worker processes a rope of wicker in Gaotai of Fuyang, East China's Anhui province, on April 15. [Photo/Xinhua]

A man produces wicker baskets at home in Gaotai of Fuyang, East China's Anhui province, on April 15. [Photo/Xinhua]

A woman arranges wickerwork in Gaotai of Fuyang, East China's Anhui province, on April 15. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos taken on April 16, 2020 shows a "capsule"-shaped bulk-cargo warehouse in Yueyang, central China's Hunan Province. Constructors have finished the capping of the project. The warehouse, which is about 470 meters in length, 110 meters in width and 46.5 meters in height, is scheduled to be put into operation in a more environment friendly way on April 25. (Xinhua/Chen Zhenhai)

Photo taken on April 16, 2020 shows the interior scene of a "capsule"-shaped bulk-cargo warehouse in Yueyang, central China's Hunan Province.

A man works at the construction site of a "capsule"-shaped bulk-cargo warehouse in Yueyang, central China's Hunan Province, April 16, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_3185L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_3168L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8958L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
DSCF6692 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF6618 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF6590 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong
Untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
P2171690 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
P2171663 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Vancouver

Vancouver Quarantine by Nikolai Sidorov, on Flickr
Vancouver Quarantine by Nikolai Sidorov, on Flickr
Vancouver Quarantine by Nikolai Sidorov, on Flickr
Vancouver Quarantine by Nikolai Sidorov, on Flickr
Vancouver Quarantine by Nikolai Sidorov, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese women's Rugby Sevens team takes training for Tokyo Olympic Games - Xinhua | English.news.cn



16 photos in the link.

Players of Chinese women's Rugby Sevens team cheer after a training for Tokyo Olympic Games in Haikou, South China's Hainan Province, China, April 17, 2020. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)

Lyu Hewen of Chinese women's Rugby Sevens team takes a training for Tokyo Olympic Games in Haikou, South China's Hainan Province, China, April 17, 2020. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)

Tang Minglin (3rd L) of Chinese women's Rugby Sevens team takes a training for Tokyo Olympic Games in Haikou, South China's Hainan Province, China, April 17, 2020. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)

Yang Feifei (R) of Chinese women's Rugby Sevens team takes a training for Tokyo Olympic Games in Haikou, South China's Hainan Province, China, April 17, 2020. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)

Yang Feifei (C) of Chinese women's Rugby Sevens team sprints during a training for Tokyo Olympic Games in Haikou, South China's Hainan Province, China, April 17, 2020. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong
On the way by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Amazing by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Street at night by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
When the street light fade out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Black and white by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
come some of the music by Johnny Chang, on Flickr
30.05.2019 - Taïpei, Main station (16) by Le Métayer Alain, on Flickr
30.05.2019 - Taïpei, Main station (58) by Le Métayer Alain, on Flickr
新北大都會公園2020（New Taipei Metropolitan Park） by 卡娃思, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chongqing
1 (83) by YHQ YHQ, on Flickr
1 (82) by YHQ YHQ, on Flickr
1 (95) by YHQ YHQ, on Flickr
1 (187) by YHQ YHQ, on Flickr
IMG_7358-编辑1 by 哆叔, on Flickr
1 (184) by YHQ YHQ, on Flickr
1 (183) by YHQ YHQ, on Flickr

Reactions:You


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Influencing the future







www.chinadaily.com.cn




Read the whole story in the above link!

A 3D version of Yi released last month. [Photo provided to China Daily]
Born in Chengdu, Sichuan province, Yi Shiqi has accumulated nearly 10 million followers on video-sharing platform Douyin, also known as Tik Tok. Every two days, she updates her feed with a short clip illustrating the funny, sitcom-like relationship she has with her boyfriend. Except that she's not real. She is just a character simulated by computer.


After a year of development, a 3D version of Yi was released last month. With one blue and one brown eye, she wears a pair of headphones around her neck and two panda-shaped hairpins. 

Digital idol Luo Tianyi performs a new song at a concert organized by Bilibili in 2016. [Photo by Lai Xinlin/Provided to China Daily]

Two-dimensional versions of digital idol Yi Shiqi. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Online exhibitions beating boredom and stress [Part I]


We have handpicked a bunch of online exhibitions from major Chinese museums to help you regain your inner peace.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





For much more info on the photos use the link above!

The Panoramic Palace Museum, a feature of the official website of the Palace Museum, enables visitors to virtually explore the ancient architectural compound. [Photo/Official website of the Palace Museum]

The Qing emperor's dragon robe is one of the highlights of the collection of the Shenyang Palace Museum. [Photo/Official website of the Shenyang Palace Museum]

A screenshot of the National Museum of China. [Photo/National Museum of China]

Poster for the exhibition _The Age of Yue Kings: Selected cultural relics from states of Wu, Yue and Chu_ [Photo/Official website of the Zhejiang Provincial Museum]

The Jiangxi Provincial Museum is staging an online exhibition of the cultural artifacts unearthed from tomb of the Marquis of Haihun in Nanchang. [Photo/Official website of the Jiangxi Provincial Museum]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Online exhibitions beating boredom and stress [Part I]


We have handpicked a bunch of online exhibitions from major Chinese museums to help you regain your inner peace.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





This photo shows a corner of a pit in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, where the Terracotta Warriors were found by archaeologists. [Photo/Official website of the Emperor Qinshihuang's Mausoleum Site Museum]

This photo shows a tri-color figure and horse, depicting a common scene on the ancient Silk Road in Tang Dynasty (618-907). [Photo/Official website of the Gansu Provincial Museum]

A screenshot of the official website of Digital Dunhuang. [Photo/Digital Dunhuang]

The gilded bronze Changxin Palace Lantern is an iconic piece from the Han Tombs in Mancheng county. [Photo/Official website of the Hebei Musuem]

Part of a painting on show at _Meet the Tang Dynasty Again_ [Photo/Official Website of the Liaoning Provincial Museum]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An employee of the Zhenjiang Vinegar Culture Museum illustrates the craft of vinegar-making to audience through livestreaming, Zhenjiang city, Jiangsu province, April 20, 2020. 



In light of the current epidemic control situation, the museum has chosen to make good use of digital technology, trying to introduce local vinegar culture to people through livestreaming. Zhenjiang is a major vinegar production area in Jiangsu province.[Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Breakfast stores in Wuhan reopen to offer freshly-made breakfasts to residents






www.ecns.cn






_ Dude must have just got out of bed!_

People line up to buy breakfast at a hot dry noodles restaurant in Liangdao Street of Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, April 22, 2020. As the COVID-19 epidemic has been subdued, a lot of breakfast stores in Wuhan have reopened to offer freshly-made breakfasts to residents under epidemic prevention and control measures. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)

A man eats hot dry noodles, a kind of popular local breakfast, in Liangdao Street of Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, April 22, 2020.

A chef makes "shaomai", a kind of steamed dumpling, at a hot dry noodles restaurant in Liangdao Street of Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, April 22, 2020. 

A chef makes a kind of local breakfast at a hot dry noodles restaurant in Liangdao Street of Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, April 22, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_4572DL by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0889 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0209 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0214 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0366 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0339 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai
Vegetable seller by Runen LIU, on Flickr
The wet market: &quot;Please wear a mask when you enter.&quot; by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Kite break 2 - Shanghai by Edd Djer, on Flickr
Kite break 1 - Shanghai by Edd Djer, on Flickr
View, Shanghai by yanyuzhai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK
History Repeats, The Bubonic Plague, Hong Kong by globetrekimages, on Flickr
Egg Waffle Shop, Sheung Wan, Hong Kong by globetrekimages, on Flickr
DSCF6781 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF6518 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF6457 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF6488 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

President Xi Jinping, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, visits a commercial street in Xi'an, capital of Northwest China's Shaanxi province, April 22, 2020.


Xi on Wednesday inspected the city of Xi'an during his trip to Northwest China's Shaanxi province. [Photos/Xinhua]

President Xi Jinping, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, learns about the reopening of business in Shaanxi Automobile Holding Group in Xi'an, capital of Northwest China's Shaanxi province, April 22, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A rose garden attracts visitors to Jiujiang, East China's Jiangxi province, on April 19, 2020. [Photo by Wei Dongsheng/For China Daily]

A Chinese sturgeon is released into the Yangtze River in Yichang, Central China's Hubei province, on April 22, 2020. The event saw the release of 10,000 of the protected fish, which are endangered. It was the 62nd and largest release by the Chinese Sturgeon Research Institute of China Three Gorges Corp. [Photo by Fu Beibei/For China Daily]

Visitors enjoy themselves at a blooming peony flower field at Jiangzhou county, Jiujiang city of East China's Jiangxi province, on April 19, 2020. [Photo by Wei Dongsheng/Asianewsphoto]

Students eat in a temporary canteen converted from a sports hall at Changjun Xiangfu High School in Changsha, Central China’s Hunan province, on April 21, 2020. The tables are placed more than 1 meter apart for social distancing to prevent and control COVID-19. [Photo/Xinhua]

Firefighters respond to a blaze on a mountain in Xichang, Southwest China's Sichuan province, on April 20, 2020. The fire was put out on April 21. No casualties were reported. A preliminary investigation showed it was caused when sparks flew out of a chimney while a villager was cooking at home. [Photo by Liu Zhongjun/China News Service]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

It's HARD to find pictures from China or anywhere that are not related to COVID-19. I'm really tired of it. This pandemic must end soon so the World can return to normal!!.


Villagers from Gantang village in Dafang county, Guizhou province, plant pepper seedlings on Tuesday. [Photos by Luo Dafu/for chinadaily.com.cn]



Villagers in Dafang county, Guizhou province, are busy planting peppers. According to local officials, the county plans to plant 80,941 hectares of peppers this year.

_Che Weiwei contributed to this story._


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong
Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Street Style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Documenting the street with GM5 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Documenting the street with GM5 by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
High school girls by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Street style by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr 
_Most of the flickr photos were were posted by Yellow Fever in the Chinese Around the World thread. _


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Staff members work at the Shandong Museum in Jinan, east China's Shandong Province, April 24, 2020. An exhibition featuring terracotta warriors and over 140 other relics will be held at the museum soon. (Xinhua/Zhu Zheng)

Photo taken on April 24, 2020 shows a bronze ding, an ancient cooking vessel, at the Shandong Museum in Jinan, east China's Shandong Province. (Xinhua/Zhu Zheng)
​Photo taken on April 24, 2020 shows a terracotta warrior at the Shandong Museum in Jinan, east China's Shandong Province. An exhibition featuring terracotta warriors and over 140 other relics will be held at the museum soon. (Xinhua/Zhu Zheng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Somewhere in China

Mask and Shadow by Elrick Williams, on Flickr
Biking the Strand by Elrick Williams, on Flickr
Running Down the Subway Stairs by Elrick Williams, on Flickr
Yellow Jacket Security by Elrick Williams, on Flickr
Mother and Stroller Shadows and Silhouettes by Elrick Williams, on Flickr
What&#x27;s Happening Over There? by Elrick Williams, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC7084-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC6918-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC6874-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8257-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC6481-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC6380-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
We Ride . We Love . #commute #commuter #bike #cycle #Omniumcargo #urbancycling #urbancyclist #urbancycle #taipei #taiwan #Bicycle #自行車 by 臭 嚕嚕, on Flickr
000115570019 by 雅布 重, on Flickr
DSC_1420 by 辰瑋 游, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK

Canon EOS R + Leica R 80mm Summilux by canica.hk, on Flickr
Canon EOS R + Leica R 80mm Summilux by canica.hk, on Flickr
M10 + Noctilux 50mm Version 4 by canica.hk, on Flickr
M10 + Noctilux Version 4 @f1.0 by canica.hk, on Flickr
M10 + Noctilux Version 4 @f1.0 by canica.hk, on Flickr
M10 + Noctilux Version 4 @f1.0 by canica.hk, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK & Shanghai
The Sea Ranch 2018 by Thomas Yuan, on Flickr
The Sea Ranch 2018 by Thomas Yuan, on Flickr
L1003520 by Thomas Yuan, on Flickr
L1003509 by Thomas Yuan, on Flickr
L1003479 by Thomas Yuan, on Flickr
L1003322 by Thomas Yuan, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSCF6692 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF6760 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF6304 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF6371 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF6317 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF6212 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A portrait photographer at Golden Childhood Photo Studio takes a family photo in Wuhan, Hubei province, on April 25, 2020. The couple Qi Peng, second from left, and Chen Liya, center, are medics from the third people's hospital of Hubei province. Golden Childhood Photo Studio in Wuhan currently is offering free family photo service for front line medical workers fighting against the COVID-19. [Photo by Zhou Guoqiang/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Yu Liling, left, and Chen Si, right, pose for a family photo with their children at Golden Childhood Photo Studio in Wuhan, Hubei province, on April 25, 2020. [Photo by Zhou Guoqiang/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Yu Liling, right, a medical worker from the third people's hospital of Hubei province picks costumes for her children before the photo shoot at Golden Childhood Photo Studio in Wuhan, Hubei province, on April 25, 2020. [Photo by Zhou Guoqiang/for chinadaily.com.cn]

A makeup artist applies makeup on Yu Liling, a medical worker from the third people's hospital of Hubei province, at Golden Childhood Photo Studio in Wuhan, Hubei province, on April 25, 2020. [Photo by Zhou Guoqiang/for chinadaily.com.cn]

A portrait photographer takes photos of the children of Yu Liling, a medical worker from the third people's hospital of Hubei province, at Golden Childhood Photo Studio in Wuhan, Hubei province, on April 25, 2020. [Photo by Zhou Guoqiang/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shi Linjiao (1st R) learns embroidery of Miao ethnic group at Shibadong Village of Xiangxi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture, central China's Hunan Province, April 25, 2020. Shi Linjiao, 24, is a native of Shibadong, a mountainous village of the Miao ethnic group in central China's Hunan Province. She once did publicity work at a company in Liuyang, also a city of Hunan, after graduated from a conservatory in 2019. With her own dream and a pioneering spirit in mind, however, Shi resigned from the company in early 2020, and returned to Shibadong to team up with Shi Zhichun and Shi Kang, two college students also came back to hometown after graduation, to start a business in smartphone live streaming. Growing up in the Miao village and inspired by local Miao people's culture and daily life, Shi decided to mainly present Miao-related activities, such as Miao cuisines and songs in her streaming work. Shi hopes to help locals sell more specialities through their live streaming platform which now has nearly 50,000 followers. "I want to make some contribution to my hometown through my career, realizing the value of my life." said Shi. [Photo/Xinhua]

Shi Linjiao is seen during a live streaming at Shibadong Village of Xiangxi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture, central China's Hunan Province, April 23, 2020. 

Shi Linjiao (R) shows cooked preserved meat to viewers during a live streaming at Shibadong Village of Xiangxi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture, central China's Hunan Province, April 23, 2020. 

Shi Linjiao greets viewers during a live streaming at Shibadong Village of Xiangxi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture, central China's Hunan Province, April 23, 2020. 

Shi Linjiao (R) works with her friends on the field near her live streaming studio at Shibadong Village of Xiangxi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture, central China's Hunan Province, April 23, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Aerial photos taken on April 26, 2020 shows HMM Algeciras docking at Qingdao Port in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province. [Photos/Xinhua]

HMM Algeciras, the largest container vessel on earth with a TEU (20-foot equivalent unit) capacity of 24,000, started its maiden voyage from the port of Qingdao in eastern China's Shandong province on Sunday.

The ship, measures 399.9 meters long and 61.03 meters in beam and has a deck area of more than 24,000 square meters, about the size of three and a half standard soccer fields, said Zhang Jun, deputy general manager of the Qingdao Qianwan United Container Terminal Co Ltd.

The HMM Algeciras can carry some 200 more containers than the previous largest container ship, Zhang added. When fully loaded, all 24,000 containers, if connected end to end, will reach a total length of 150 kilometers.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A craftsman introduces pottery works and the craft skill to audience members via livestreaming, April 24, 2020. An ancient town in Rongchang district of Chongqing municipality held a livestreaming event to promote local landscape as well as its time-honored pottery culture.



Rongchang pottery-making craft was named as a national-level intangible cultural heritage in 2011. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC8323-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8306-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8373-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8389-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children play outdoors at Manbansandui hamlet of Mannan Village in Menghai County, southwest China's Yunnan Province, April 12, 2020. (Xinhua/Hu Chao)

A woman of Lahu ethnic group picks tea leaves at Bulangshan Township in Menghai County, southwest China's Yunnan Province, April 11, 2020. (Xinhua/Hu Chao)
People of Lahu ethnic group shake off poverty after relocation and infrastructure improvements in SW China's Yunnan.

A villager (R) buys vegetables at Manbansandui hamlet of Mannan Village in Menghai County, southwest China's Yunnan Province, April 12, 2020. (Xinhua/Hu Chao)
A hamlet named "Manbansandui", where 17 households of Lahu ethnic group used to reside, is located remotely in the mountains of southwest China's Yunnan.

A villager dries clothes at Manbansandui hamlet of Mannan Village in Menghai County, southwest China's Yunnan Province, April 12, 2020. (Xinhua/Hu Chao)
The hamlet was once hit hard by poverty as most of the villagers there didn't receive much education. The ancestors of the Lahu ethnic group made a living by hunting. Therefore, people there couldn't get used to the modern way of life.

In consideration of the villagers' living habits and customs, the hamlet was relocated to a new area not far from its original site in 2009, to improve the villagers' living environment.

In addition to the infrastructure projects encompassing characteristic dwellings, water and electricity supply system, communication facilities, poverty-alleviation experts have been dispatched here to help locals produce and incorporate into the outside world since 2015.

As a result, the per capita disposable income of villager here reached 8,026 yuan (about 1,133 U.S. dollars) in 2019.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Guo Pei - Chinese Art & Culture
Exhibition at the Asian Civilisations Museum, Singapore..September 2019*
Snow Queen by Taking5, on Flickr
Legend of the Dragon by Taking5, on Flickr
Roof Eaves by Taking5, on Flickr
Chinese Blue-and-White Porcelain dress by Taking5, on Flickr
Chinese porcelain dress - detail by Taking5, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai
Gens de Xujing by TchinChine !, on Flickr
Gens de Xujing by TchinChine !, on Flickr
Le vieil homme et son chien by TchinChine !, on Flickr
Gens de Xujing by TchinChine !, on Flickr
La petite ballerine de Xujing by TchinChine !, on Flickr
Open by TchinChine !, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai

Street cobbler by Runen LIU, on Flickr

&quot;This market is disinfected; please wear a mask when you enter.&quot; But how to keep the social distance? by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Old street scene in the days of the COVID-19 outbreak by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Grandparents and grandson by Runen LIU, on Flickr

The Yellow Rider by David Pratt, on Flickr

Plastic Gloves And A Toilet Brush by David Pratt, on


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taichung
_DSC5310 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC02786-Enhanced by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC02780 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC02705-Enhanced by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
uri_mr1485590754878 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
TEST by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taiwan
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
L1080389 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
L1080294 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
100_1182 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Guo Pei - Chinese Art & Culture
Exhibition at the Asian Civilisations Museum, Singapore
September 2019*
Pink Silk Peony Dress by Taking5, on Flickr
Blue Phoenix Dress - back by Taking5, on Flickr
Flapper Dress by Taking5, on Flickr
Magnificent Golden Dress - front view by Taking5, on Flickr
Cloud collar by Taking5, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chongqing summer 2019
Sunset over Chongqing and Jialing river by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr
Reflections in a pond of Chongqing by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr
public fountain in Chongqing by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr
Dining outdoor in Chongqing by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr
IMG_20190714_182618 by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Primary school students at Yuehai Primary School in Yinchuan, Ningxia Hui autonomous region, created a whole new world for children using assorted fruits and vegetables. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors look at relics from Longmen Grottoes at Guangdong Museum in Guangzhou, South China’s Guangdong province, April 28, 2020. (Photos: China News Service/ Chen Jimin) 


The exhibition “Buddha’s Light of the Wei and Tang Dynasty: The Essence of Cultural Relics from Longmen Grottoes” opens on Tuesday. (Photos: China News Service/ Chen Jimin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK
20200428-TaiPoHK by Patrick Lau, on Flickr
20200428-TaiPoHK by Patrick Lau, on Flickr
20200428-TaiPoHK by Patrick Lau, on Flickr
20200428-TaiPoHK by Patrick Lau, on Flickr
20200428-TaiPoHK by Patrick Lau, on Flickr
20200428-TaiPoHK by Patrick Lau, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A child cries during an injection at a health center in Huzhou, Zhejiang province on April 24, 2020. WANG ZHENG/FOR CHINA DAILY

Tourists visit the Caka Salt Lake scenic area in Caka town of Wulan county, Northwest China's Qinghai province, on April 26, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

An egret flies over a forest park at sunset in Nanchang, East China's Jiangxi province, on April 27, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A girl practices roller skating in Xiqing district of Tianjin, North China, April 25, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

An acrobat lies on a wire in the air that connects two mountains at a forest park in Chenzhou, Hunan province on April 28, 2020. Acrobats have been training to perform for tourists during the upcoming holidays. YANG HUAFENG/CHINA NEWS SERVICE

Senior high school students in Beijing resume classes on April 27, 2020. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Workers cheer as the final section of rock gave way in the Dazhu Mountain Tunnel, Yunnan province's Baoshan city in Southwest China, on April 28, 2020. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Workers labor in the intense heat in the tunnel as the temperature reaches 40 C and humidity remains at about 85 percent, on June 8, 2017. [Photo by Niu Rongjian for chinadaily.com.cn]

Workers cheer as the final section of rock gave way in the Dazhu Mountain Tunnel, Yunnan province's Baoshan city in Southwest China on April 28, 2020. [Photo by Niu Rongjian for chinadaily.com.cn]

A worker grins as the final section of rock gave way in the Dazhu Mountain Tunnel, Yunnan province's Baoshan city in Southwest China on April 28, 2020. [Photo byNiu Rongjian for chinadaily.com.cn]
After 12 years of hard work, the final section of rock gave way in the Dazhu Mountain Tunnel in Yunnan province's Baoshan city in Southwest China on Tuesday, marking a major step in the construction of the railway in the province.
The 14,484-meter tunnel is the most difficult project among all 44 tunnels built on the Dali-Ruili Rail due to its extremely complex geological structures.

Workers deal with the problem of water gushing in the Dazhu Mountain Tunnel, Yunnan province’s Baoshan city in Southwest China, on June 8, 2018.[Photo by Niu Rongjian for chinadaily.com.cn]
Water gushing and mud rushing in the tunnel's excavation surface are the most worrying situations for construction personnel, which has happened frequently during construction, because it's rich in underground water resources.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors look at Houmuwu Ding, the world's heaviest ancient bronze item, at the National Museum of China in Beijing, on May 1, 2020. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]



Visitors look at items from the Exhibition of the Confucian Culture at the National Museum of China in Beijing, on May 1, 2020. [Photos by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Starting Friday, the National Museum of China has reopened and is accepting 3,000 visitors daily, scattered over three time periods.

Online reservations are available seven days in advance. Tickets for Friday must be booked by noon on Thursday. All tickets are free.

Visitors' body temperature will be checked before they enter, and they are required to wear face masks in the museums. "Green" QR codes on their mobile phones, signifying good health, are also required.

Visitors look at jade items from the Hongshan Culture dating back more than 5,000 years at the National Museum of China in Beijing, on May 1, 2020. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Mao Huayan (R) and Li Jiali present tea picking via livestreaming at a tea garden of Chunjing Village in Baini Town, Yuqing County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, April 30, 2020. Tea companies and tea farmers in this county present the process of tea-making on livestream platforms to promote the sale of tea. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)

Li Jiali presents tea art via livestreaming at a tea garden of Chunjing Village in Baini Town, Yuqing County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, April 30, 2020.

Mao Huayan (R) and Li Jiali present tea picking via livestreaming at a tea garden of Chunjing Village in Baini Town, Yuqing County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, April 30, 2020.

Li Jiali presents tea trading via livestreaming at a tea garden of Chunjing Village in Baini Town, Yuqing County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, April 30, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_6493L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_6515L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_6789L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_6239L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_6222L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_6700L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong
Untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
untitled by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Guangzhou
IMG_0862 by Javer Zhao, on Flickr
DSCF1235 by chiupen, on Flickr
DSCF1232 by chiupen, on Flickr
DSCF1238 by chiupen, on Flickr
DSCF0856 by chiupen, on Flickr
DSCF0855 by chiupen, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shenzhen
Untitled by ALEX WANG, on Flickr
Spotting location runway 15 #shenzhen ZGSZ #avgeeks by Jay Lee, on Flickr
Untitled by ALEX WANG, on Flickr
Untitled by ALEX WANG, on Flickr
 by ALEX WANG, on Flickr
Beijing by Brady Cloud, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Historic hotel holds mass wedding. Held at the Waldorf Astoria Shanghai on the Bund, the collective ceremony, decorated with ribbons and bouquets, was attended only by close family and friends as social distancing is still advised.Nine couples, all including brides from Renji Hospital, chose to put off their own celebrations for the greater good. As such, the hospital organized a mass wedding on May 1 to commemorate their love and selfless contributions during this special time. 

A Zhaojun Museum guide speaks to audiences through live 5G broadcast in Hohhot, capital of the Inner Mongolia autonomous region, on March 7. One million people were attracted to the scenic spot online. DING GENHOU/FOR CHINA DAILY

A boy and his mother watch a live broadcast about the Potala Palace in Lhasa, capital of the Tibet autonomous region, from their Shanghai home on March 9. WANG GANG/FOR CHINA DAILY
Passengers go to board a train at the Guiyang North Railway Station in Guiyang, Southwest China's Guizhou province, May 2, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]
BEIJING - Millions of travelers jumped on trains Friday, the first day of the five-day May Day holiday in China, for gatherings or sightseeing, the railway operator said Saturday.

A total of 7,394 trains were in operation, carrying 7.37 million travelers, a record daily high since the Lunar New Year, according to the China State Railway Group.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Three photographers shared their star-chasing stories and knowledge on astronomy with nearly 100 fans at a chateau at the foot of Helan Mountain in the Ningxia Hui autonomous region on April 25, 2020. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Three photographers shared their star-chasing stories and knowledge on astronomy with nearly 100 fans at a chateau at the foot of Helan Mountain in the Ningxia Hui autonomous region on Saturday.


Photographs by a photographer from the Ningxia Hui autonomous region [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

They also demonstrated how to observe and appreciate stars. The event was part of Reading Week in Ningxia.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A welder works on the steel rooftop of Beijing's National Convention Center on April 14, with the Bird's Nest in the background. The construction work is the second phase of a project to expand the convention center. [Photo by Kuang Linhua/China Daily]

Chen Bo, a welder working at the National Convention Center construction site, takes a drink of water during his break on April 14. The brightly lit Olympic Tower can be seen in the background. [Photo by Kuang Linhua/China Daily]

Workers dressed in thick coats clean up debris at the construction site of the National Alpine Ski Center on Yanqing Haituo Mountain in Beijing on April 17. [Photo by Kuang Linhua/China Daily]

Workers erect scaffolding at a hotel construction site near the Shougang Ski Jumping Platform in Beijing on April 16. The hotel is being constructed for the Olympics and is situated close to the former cooling tower of Shougang industrial park. [Photo by Kuang Linhua/China Daily]

Workers are hoisted on a boom lift at the construction site of the National Speed Skating Oval on April 16. [Photo by Kuang Linhua/China Daily]

Migrant workers from Sichuan province arrive at the construction site of the National Convention Center by chartered bus on April 16. To reduce the risk of infections via travel, buses are ferrying migrant workers from their hometowns to the construction sites. [Photo by Kuang Linhua/China Daily]

The National Speed Skating Oval in Beijing, dubbed the "Ice Ribbon", takes shape with the completion of the roof on April 16. The venue was built for the Winter Olympics, and will be open for use to both professional athletes and members of the public. [Photo by Kuang Linhua/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

XUEXUE｜TAMRON A056 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
XUEXUE｜TAMRON A056 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
XUEXUE｜TAMRON A056 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
XUEXUE｜TAMRON A056 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
JEFF｜TAMRON A056 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
JEFF｜TAMRON A056 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*kaohsiung*

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK
Masked life by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Mother and Daughter by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Rainy day by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Early summer by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tainan
2020.05.02-新化菜市場 by o331128, on Flickr
2020.05.02-新化菜市場 by o331128, on Flickr
2020.05.02-新化菜市場 by o331128, on Flickr
2020.05.02-新化菜市場 by o331128, on Flickr
2020.05.02-新化菜市場 by o331128, on Flickr
2020.05.02-新化菜市場 by o331128, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Kowloon Feb2020-168 by Thomas Walther, on Flickr
Kowloon Feb2020-167 by Thomas Walther, on Flickr
Kowloon Feb2020-153 by Thomas Walther, on Flickr
Kowloon Feb2020-149 by Thomas Walther, on Flickr
Kowloon Feb2020-24 by Thomas Walther, on Flickr
Kowloon Feb2020-33 by Thomas Walther, on Flickr
Kowloon Feb2020-144 by Thomas Walther, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong
Streetart Hong Kong by Thomas Walther, on Flickr
Streetart Hong Kong by Thomas Walther, on Flickr
Streetart Hong Kong by Thomas Walther, on Flickr
Streetart Hong Kong by Thomas Walther, on Flickr
Streetart Hong Kong by Thomas Walther, on Flickr
Street Art in Hong Kong by Thomas Walther, on Flickr
Streetart Hong Kong by Thomas Walther, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Kowloon Feb2020-68 by Thomas Walther, on Flickr
Kowloon Feb2020-97 by Thomas Walther, on Flickr
Kowloon Feb2020-106 by Thomas Walther, on Flickr
Kowloon Feb2020-116 by Thomas Walther, on Flickr
Kowloon Feb2020-147 by Thomas Walther, on Flickr
Kowloon Feb2020-33 by Thomas Walther, on Flickr
Kowloon Feb2020-34 by Thomas Walther, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Li Zuyi (L), a 31-year-old village official of Wenjia Village, talks with a villager about cattle raising in Baxu Township of Nandan County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, April 29, 2020. In Guangxi, many young people are entrusted with the task of strengthening the Communist Party of China (CPC) at the grassroots level and aiding in poverty alleviation. They are working on the poverty relief front: going door to door to find about people's livelihood and coming up with ideas to help them shake off poverty. The youth of today shine in the course of poverty alleviation, as they give full play to their abilities in poverty reduction with strong sense of mission and responsibility. [...all Photos/Xinhua]

Li Zuyi (R), a 31-year-old village official of Wenjia Village, helps a villager build passion fruit trellis in Baxu Township of Nandan County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, April 29, 2020.

Liu Dongming (L), a 32-year-old village official of Haokun Village, discusses an industrial development plan with a villager in Lingzhan Township of Lingyun County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, April 16, 2020. 

Dong Jiyou (2nd L), a 31-year-old village official of Jinhua Village, helps villagers clean a river in Xiaopingshan Township of Xingye County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, May 2, 2020. 

Lu Rongfei (L), a 32-year-old village official of Langming Village, talks with an elderly villager in Tiandeng County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, April 22, 2020. 

Yu Yang (L), a 32-year-old village official of Houlong Village, talks with a villager in Sicheng Township of Lingyun County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, April 17, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Performers dressed in costumes of Tang Dynasty (618-907 AD) present a show at Great Tang All Day Mall in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, May 2, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Aerial photos taken on May 2, 2020 shows a view of Lieshen Village in Zhushan Town, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality. Located deep in mountains, Lieshen Village has made great efforts on developing rural tourism in recent years, as a way to boost local people's income. With the help of local authorities, villagers turn farmhouses into homestay hotels and make rural landscape as scenic spots attract tourists. [...all Photos/Xinhua] 

Aerial photo taken on May 2, 2020 shows a night view of a homestay hotel in Lieshen Village in Zhushan Town, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality. 

A girl eats local food in a shop in Lieshen Village, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, May 2, 2020.

Tourists barbecue at backyard of a homestay hotel in Lieshen Village, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, May 2, 2020. 

A staff member cleans up a room of a homestay hotel in Lieshen Village, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, May 2, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chongqing July 2019
lovehearts on the roof by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr
3faces on the streets of Chongqing by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr
Eating in the stairs by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr
3women in dress waiting for taxi by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr
body focus by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr
Girl in a bookstore by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr
Thaoist temple in Chongqing by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
_NEI2623 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
DSCF9912 by kanghsing2000, on Flickr
DSC09554 by Terence.C., on Flickr
DSC09453 by Terence.C., on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai
&quot;Mask bracelet&quot; by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Nap by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Self-media by Runen LIU, on Flickr
20200425_the Bund_1k536 by Ting Peng, on Flickr
Waterfront by blan555, on Flickr
618 Shanghai Street by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China
Qingyang District, Chengdu, Sichuan, China by Aryeh Goldsmith, on Flickr
Peoples Park, Chengdu by Aryeh Goldsmith, on Flickr
Yonghe (Lama) Temple, Beijing by Aryeh Goldsmith, on Flickr
Forbidden City by Aryeh Goldsmith, on Flickr
Qianmen by Aryeh Goldsmith, on Flickr
bike repair by Aryeh Goldsmith, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK
Masked life by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Night out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
To the light by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Street at night by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
When the street light fade out by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr
Black and white by LOGIN WONG, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Vehicles on the G6 expressway drive towards a toll station in Beijing, on May 5, 2020. Heavy traffic was seen at the freeway on Tuesday, the last day of the Labor Day holiday.[Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Long March 5B launch marks new stage in China's manned space program







www.chinadaily.com.cn






China's Long March 5B carrier rocket makes its debut flight from the Wenchang Space Launch Center in Hainan province on Tuesday. [Photo by Su Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The first train for China's first medium-low-speed magnetic-levitation tour rail line has entered the debugging stage in Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

An interior view of the magnetic-levitation train is seen. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]
In the first phrase, the rail stretches 8.1 km and links Chimelong Tourist Resort with Guangqing Industrial Park. Two extension lines on the east and west will take passengers to more tourist destinations.

The first train for China’s first medium-low-speed magnetic-levitation tour rail line has entered the debugging stage in Changchun, Northeast China’s Jilin province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]
The new generation train has greatly improved innovation and optimization in noise control, materials, comfort, speed and other aspects,according to the company.



Construction workers lay tracks at the construction site of the China-Laos railway in Southwest China's Yunnan province, on April 7, 2020. [Photos by Niu Rongjian/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A girl learns taekwondo at the Youth Palace of Tibet Autonomous Region in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, May 4, 2020. The Youth Palace of Tibet Autonomous Region was inaugurated Monday in Lhasa. The construction of the youth palace began in July 2017 with the support of south China's Guangdong Province. With an investment of 175 million yuan (about 24.8 million U.S. dollars), it covers an area of over 27,000 square meters. The youth palace consists of three functional zones for education and training, practical activities and theme exhibition. [Photo/Xinhua]

Children play football on the playground of the Youth Palace of Tibet Autonomous Region in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, May 4, 2020. 

Children dance at the Youth Palace of Tibet Autonomous Region in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, May 4, 2020. 

Children practice traditional Tibetan dance at the Youth Palace of Tibet Autonomous Region in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, May 4, 2020.

Children play the flute at the Youth Palace of Tibet Autonomous Region in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, May 4, 2020. 

Children draw at the Youth Palace of Tibet Autonomous Region in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, May 4, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Guangzhou
Guangzhou by 張青, on Flickr
Guangzhou by 張青, on Flickr
การทูตจีน-แอฟริกาสะเทือนหลังคนผิวสีโดนอคติโควิด-19 เลือกปฏิบัติต่อเนื่อง by Prachatai, on Flickr
Untitled by Ralph Rahmer, on Flickr
Guangzhou by Tin Espinosa, on Flickr
Guangzhou by Tin Espinosa, on Flickr
Guangzhou. 2019 by Артем Кузьмин, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong
Central-08343 by Michael Tam, on Flickr
Central-08390-2 by Michael Tam, on Flickr
Central-08332 by Michael Tam, on Flickr
Central-08318 by Michael Tam, on Flickr
Central-08180 by Michael Tam, on Flickr
Central-08165 by Michael Tam, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
DSC_0536 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4431 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3576 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3591 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Liu Kaibin, a young entrepreneur, shows off his rose planting base in Luliang county, Qujing city, Southwest China's Yunnan province, on April 28, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Employees work at a workshop of a rose planting base in Luliang county, Qujing city, Southwest China's Yunnan province, on April 28, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A burgeoning "rose economy" has been forming as many young entrepreneurs have been eyeing this promising industry in China.
Liu Kaibin from Southwest China's Yunnan province and Dong Yuan from East China's Shandong province are two of many who are optimistic about the industry.

Integrating with eco-technology and rural tourism, rose planting and processing have made a great contribution to rural revitalization in Yangzhou, East China's Jiangsu province.


Employees work at a workshop of a rose planting base in Luliang county, Qujing city, Southwest China's Yunnan province, on April 28, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A visitor takes a photo in a rose garden in Yangzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, on May 4, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A visitor poses for a photo in a rose garden in Chongqing, Southwest China on May 1, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Models present creations during a show of China Fashion Week at Page One bookstore in Beijing, May 5, 2020. With no auditorium set at the shop, the show is live-streamed to audience over the internet. (Photo: China News Service/ Sheng Jiapeng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Patrick Nijs, ex-Belgian ambassador to China is seen at a field in Dongchuan district under Kunming city, Southwest China’s Yunnan province, April 25, 2020. 

Patrick Nijs and his wife chat in a yard in Dongchuan district under Kunming city, Southwest China’s Yunnan province, April 25, 2020. 

Patrick Nijs, ex-Belgian ambassador to China is seen working at a field in Dongchuan district under Kunming city, Southwest China’s Yunnan province, April 25, 2020.

Plants are seen at balcony of Nijs's home in Dongchuan district under Kunming city, Southwest China’s Yunnan province, April 25, 2020. 

Patrick Nijs and his wife are seen at a garden in Dongchuan district under Kunming city, Southwest China’s Yunnan province, April 25, 2020.
The 70-year-old man and his wife Deng Minyan came to settle down in the city which is also Deng’s hometown seven years ago. Since then, the couple has started to explore permaculture, or sustainable agriculture and enjoyed their rural life in Dongchuan. (...all Photos: China News Service/Liu Ranyang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on May 4, 2020 shows boxes of donated face masks before shipment at Wanxiang America's headquarters in the northwest suburbs of Chicago, the United States. Wanxiang Group, a Chinese multinational automotive components manufacturing company headquartered in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang province, is donating 1.1 million face masks and 50,000 protective masks to 12 U.S. states, with the first batch of thousands of boxes shipped on Monday. (Xinhua)


Chinese Consul General in Chicago Zhao Jian (3rd R) and Wanxiang America Corporation President Ni Pin (3rd L) pose for a group photo before the shipment of donations at Wanxiang America's headquarters in the northwest suburbs of Chicago, the United States, on May 4, 2020.

Chinese Consul General in Chicago Zhao Jian (R) and Wanxiang America Corporation President Ni Pin (C) have a video chat with former Missouri Governor Bob Holden at Wanxiang America's headquarters in the northwest suburbs of Chicago, the United States, on May 4, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSCF5979 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF5957 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF5945 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF5898 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai
Street scene by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Tea time by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Cervezefilos Shanghai 03 by viajefilos, on Flickr
Jing&#x27;An Temple - How to find the best study abroad program | THE DAILY HAPPINESS by Ly, on Flickr
Street View of Shanghai by Danny KANG, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
DSCF3463 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3628 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Niu Lijuan tidies up her sons' bedroom after they went to school at Liufeng Township of Tianshui City, northwest China's Gansu Province, May 26, 2020. The 36-year-old Niu Lijuan is a local of Liufeng Township, but years ago, she had to leave thousands of kilometers away for work due to the lack of work opportunities in her hometown. Even after the born of her first child, she still had to leave for work and suffer from the pain of missing her newborn baby back home. In recent years, profound changes have taken place in her hometown with local government's poverty alleviation efforts. More and more workers who have been working outside now have a choice to work near their families. With the establishment of poverty alleviation workshops in her hometown, Niu finally had the chance to return home, being able to work and take care of her family at the same time. (Xinhua/Du Zheyu)

Niu Lijuan's two sons (1st and 2nd R) walk on their way to school at Liufeng Township of Tianshui City, northwest China's Gansu Province, May 26, 2020.

Niu Lijuan (2nd R) has lunch with her family at Liufeng Township of Tianshui City, northwest China's Gansu Province, May 26, 2020.

Combo photo taken on May 26, 2020 shows Niu Lijuan's husband Wu Weijun accompanying their elder son to do homework (top) and Niu Lijuan examining their little son's homework at Liufeng Township of Tianshui City, northwest China's Gansu Province.

Niu Lijuan (L) works at a local poverty alleviation workshop at Liufeng Township of Tianshui City, northwest China's Gansu Province, May 26, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai
Ann G. by UCLA International Institute, on Flickr
Jardin Yu by TchinChine !, on Flickr
The Business Man by Yannick Lizé, on Flickr
Women in Maritime by International Maritime Organization, on Flickr
Photo 4_selected by Invest Hong Kong, on Flickr
Levels of energy The #levels of #energy #transforming, #aim #high, #dream #big. #shanghai #China * #Lifecreation #manifestation #intention #gratefulness #love #bliss #emotion #meditation #travel #travelphotography #streetphotography #streetportrait #natur by EW Universe, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing
husky-bike by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
baden2 by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
wagen-wertstoffsammlerin by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
Beijing, Sommerpalast by Jacques Vangaever, on Flickr
Beijing, Sommerpalast by Jacques Vangaever, on Flickr
Beijing, Sommerpalast by Jacques Vangaever, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_8283L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_4572DL by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_3187L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8958L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0966L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In the past four months, 22-year-old art student Liu Zhiwen created more than 150 copies of famous portrait paintings on a wall of his hometown of Daowu village, Central China's Hunan province. [Photo provided to China Daily]

With face masks and social distancing, these are tough times amid the novel coronavirus outbreak. But art student Liu Zhiwen has found a way to literally bring some color into our lives.

In the past four months, he has created more than 150 copies of famous portrait paintings on a wall in his hometown of Daowu village, Central China's Hunan province. He is a senior student, 22, majoring in oil painting at the Qingdao University of Science and Technology's College of Art in Shandong province.


Painting skills need daily practice, but due to the school closure as a social distancing measure to curb the pandemic, Liu came up with this innovative way of wall painting after he came back home.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A woman arranges semi-finished clay products in Guangzong county, North China's Hebei province, on June 3, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


Women learn to make bonsai decorations with Zhang Yueshi, second from right, inheritor of craftsmanship of making bonsai decorations, in Guangzong county, North China's Hebei province, on June 3, 2020. [Photos/Xinhua]
Craftsmanship helps women make good money while inheriting intangible cultural heritage in Guangzong county, North China's Hebei province.
A woman packs clay products in Guangzong county, North China's Hebei province, on June 3, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Women are finding new ways of making money and shrugging off poverty at home by learning craftsmanship from Zhang Yueshi, inheritor of craftsmanship of making bonsai decorations.

A woman carries clay products in Guangzong county, North China's Hebei province, on June 3, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]
The local government has been actively promoting industrial development to alleviate poverty and exploring new mode to help people earn money while protecting intangible cultural heritage.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Police dogs takes part in a drill at a training base in Beijing on June 3, 2020. [Photos by Zou Hong/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People visit a special night market where snack stands are operated from shipping containers at Huaxi Live Wukesong in Haidian district, Beijing, on June 2, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

A child bikes at a special night market where snack stands are operated from shipping containers at Huaxi Live Wukesong in Haidian district, Beijing on June 2, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

A special night market where snack stands are made from shipping containers opened on June 1 at Huaxi Live Wukesong, a comprehensive modern shopping mall, in Haidian district of Beijing, a move to enrich people's nightlife and boost the area's night economy.

Two children eat outside at a special night market where snack stands are operated from shipping containers at Huaxi Live Wukesong in Haidian district, Beijing on June 2, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

People visit a special night market where snack stands are operated from shipping containers at Huaxi Live Wukesong in Haidian district, Beijing on June 2, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

A photo taken on June 2 shows a special night market where snack stands are operated from shipping containers at Huaxi Live Wukesong in Haidian district, Beijing on June 2, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

People eat outside at a special night market where snack stands are operated from shipping containers at Huaxi Live Wukesong in Haidian district, Beijing on June 2, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors dressed in Tibetan attire walk in front of the Potala Palace on June 4. [Photo by Palden Nyima/chinadaily.com.cn]



Tourists pose for photos in front of the Potala Palace. [Photo by Palden Nyima/chinadaily.com.cn]

A summer view of the park in front of the Potala Palace. [Photo by Palden Nyima/chinadaily.com.cn]

The world heritage Potala Palace in the Tibet autonomous region, which reopened to visitors on Wednesday, is allowing a maximum of 2,100 people per day, about one-third of the 7,000 per day allowed before the coronavirus pandemic, to guard against a new outbreak.

The site reopened after being closed for more than four months. But the disease has been brought under basic control nationwide, so visits can resume if certain preconditions set by the authorities are met.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taiwan
DSCF3516 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1574 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1573 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1572 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1571 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3924 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
DSC_0776 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0771 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0757 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0683 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0682 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0685 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC1821-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr

DSC_1108-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_5629S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children participate in a simulation game to better understand trash sorting at Shougang Industrial Park in Beijing, June 5, 2020. Friday marks the World Environment Day and the event aims to promote trash sorting and encourage people to help protect the environment. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Parents and their children compete in a game to better understand trash sorting at Shougang Industrial Park in Beijing, June 5, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

A child answers questions about trash sorting in a quiz game at Shougang Industrial Park in Beijing, June 5, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Members of a medical team from Sichuan province that aided Hubei province in the fight against the novel coronavirus pandemic see giant pandas at the Chengdu Research Base of Giant Panda Breeding on June 5, 2020. [Photo/Chengdu Research Base of Giant Panda Breeding]

A photo taken on June 5 shows the giant pandas born during the COVID-19 pandemic at the Chengdu Research Base of Giant Panda Breeding in Southwest China's Sichuan province. [Photo/Chengdu Research Base of Giant Panda Breeding]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People play basketball in front of arrays of houses in Yongzhou, Central China's Hunan province, on June 3, 2020. [Photos/Xinhua]

Relocation settlement center brings hope to poverty-stricken people in Yongzhou, Central China's Hunan.

About 14,000 poverty-stricken people have moved into their new homes which are close to a workshop established to help them earn living.

Apart from establishing relocation settlement center, China has also taken a series of measures to ensure that the target of poverty eradication is reached and the building of a moderately prosperous society in all aspects is completed.



People work at a workshop in Yongzhou, Central China's Hunan province, on June 4, 2020. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on June 4, 2020 shows an aerial view of Chengdu Tianfu International Airport, which is under construction in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan Province. The airport is expected to be put into operation in July 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Zhongjun)

Located in Lujia Town of Chengdu, it is the city's second airport.

It will be the biggest airport in West China and the fourth largest in China when it comes into service.

Workers are busy at the construction site of Chengdu Tianfu International Airport, which is under construction in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan Province.(Photo: China News Service/Liu Zhongjun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children play games in the China Welfare Institute Nursery in Shanghai, June 2. On Tuesday, all public kindergartens in Shanghai officially opened. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

Medical workers wear colorful costumes as they examine a child at a hospital in Yongchuan district of Chongqing on June 1. The medical workers made the extra effort to cheer up their little patients on Monday to celebrate International Children's Day. [CHEN SHICHUAN/FOR CHINA DAILY]

A village cooperative member dries straw-woven handicrafts in Tancheng county of Linyi, East China's Shandong province, on June 2, 2020. Authorities in Tancheng county have explored eco-friendly ways to dispose of straws left after wheat harvest, instead of burning them and causing extra emissions. Companies and cooperatives were established to make and sell straw-woven handicrafts. [Photo/Xinhua]

An eye doctor teaches elementary school students about the structure of the eye in Hefei, Anhui province, on June 3, 2020. The doctor's visit took place ahead of the 25th National Eye Health Day, which will fall on Saturday. [ZHAO MING/FOR CHINA DAILY]

Farmers dry freshly harvested seaweed at a farm in Rongcheng, Shandong province, on June 1. The city is the biggest seaweed production site in China, accounting for more than 40 percent of the nation's total. [YANG ZHILI/FOR CHINA DAILY]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai
Empty street by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Afternoon break by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Cafeteria by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Bus stop: all passengers are still required to wear masks. by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Cervezefilos Shanghai 03 by viajefilos, on Flickr
Cervezefilos Shanghai 01 by viajefilos, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People purchase goods at a night fair in Huangpu district in China's Shanghai on June 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Shanghai carried out a night festival to boost the city's night economy on June 6. A number of bars, museums, bookstores, shopping malls and landmark commercial complexes joined the festival, with extended business hours and themed activities like night tours, shopping, dining, reading and live shows.

Artists perform at a restaurant in the Xintiandi area of Shanghai on June 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

People enjoy a performance during a thematic event held at the National Exhibition and Convention Center in Shanghai on June 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A bartender serves drinks at a bar in the Xintiandi area of Shanghai on June 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

People read at a bookstore in Shanghai. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Relic conservation experts restore a color-painted clay sculpture at Fengguo Monastery in Yixian County of Jinzhou, northeast China's Liaoning Province, June 8, 2020.






Built in 1020, Fengguo Monastery hosts a rare collection of color-painted Buddhist clay sculptures. In 2012, the "Main Hall of Fengguo Monastery" was submitted by China to the UNESCO World Heritage Tentative Lists. (Xinhua/Yao Jianfeng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A visitor takes photos of cherries at Xinli village of Qingxi township in Hanyuan county, Southwest China's Sichuan province, June 8, 2020. With a cultivated area of about 63,000 mu (4,200 hectares), the cherry industry in Hanyuan county has greatly boosted local economy. [Photo/Xinhua]


Visitors pick cherries at Fumin village of Qingxi township in Hanyuan county of Southwest China's Sichuan province, June 8, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A visitor buys cherries at a fruit market in Jiuxiang township of Hanyuan county, Southwest China's Sichuan province, June 8, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Photo taken on June 8, 2020 shows an online marketing event of cherry products at Fumin village, Qingxi township of Hanyuan county in Southwest China's Sichuan province. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Macau
Macau_2019_029 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr
Outdoor Seating In An Old Square by Chan Lup Hang Harry, on Flickr
MGM . Macau by Joaquim Sousa, on Flickr
Macau - Taipa by Joaquim Sousa, on Flickr
Macau_2019_024 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr
Macau - China by Joaquim Sousa, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taiwan

Snapshot at Taipei Arena 2020.02.28 by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Snapshot at Banqiao Chinese Facial threading by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Snapshot Taipei near Ximending Cute posture. Attentive design furkid’s entrance. Lunar New Year Festival Couplets by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Snapshot Taipei near Ximending Cute posture. Attentive design furkid’s entrance. Lunar New Year Festival Couplets. by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Snapshot in Dihua St,Taipei Start to set up scaffolding for celebrating Lunar New Year Festival #Old hand together with young #disciples #jump around like a #acrobats to set up #scaffolding by yen kuan yu, on Flickr

Snapshot by yen kuan yu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei

DSC_0806 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr

Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_0805 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_0776 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSCF0724 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0931 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF1038 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A worker disinfects boats at the Shichahai scenic area in central Beijing on June 10, 2020. Due to the COVID-19 outbreak, the park was closed for 112 days, and reopened to the public on June 6. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]



Local residents fish at Shichahai Lake in Beijing, June 10, 2020. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]



A barber cuts hair for a customer in the Shichahai scenic area in Beijing, June 10, 2020. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]



Visitors walk along streets at the Shichahai scenic area in Beijing, June 10, 2020. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]


_Where is the groom?🤭_

A new couple takes wedding photos at the Shichahai scenic area in Beijing, June 10, 2020. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

President Xi Jinping visits a vineyard near the Helan Mountains to learn about the efforts on strengthening the ecological conservation of the mountains, in Northwest China's Ningxia Hui autonomous region, June 9, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



President Xi Jinping learns about poverty alleviation efforts at an organic daylily farm in Yunzhou district of Datong city, North China's Shanxi province, on May 11, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



President Xi Jinping learns about local poverty alleviation efforts at a tea plantation in Pingli county, Shaanxi province on April 21, 2020. [Photo /Xinhua]



A farmer picks eggplants at a selenium-rich vegetable planting base in Yudu county, East China's Jiangxi province. [Photo/Xinhua]



A villager checks beehives at his home in Huaxi village of Zhongyi town, in the Shizhu Tujia autonomous county, in Southwest China's Chongqing, on April 8, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A fitness expert demonstrates moves for local residents at community service stations in Yangpu district, Shanghai. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A new social service project by Community Health Experts was launched in Shanghai on Wednesday to promote physical and mental wellbeing in the city.

Co-launched by the Yangpu District Committee and the Party Committee of Shanghai University of Sport, the project will cover grassroots community service stations in 12 neighborhoods of Yangpu district.

The project, which will be held for six weeks at each station, will see experts enter communities to guide residents in matters such as sports nutrition, fitness, injury protection, and counselling. These experts include professors from Shanghai University of Sport and representatives of elite athletes.



An elder resident takes fitness consultation at a community service station in Yangpu district, Shanghai. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



The project also offers guiding service for residents in matters such as sports nutrition, fitness, injury protection and counselling. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



The project also offers guiding service for residents in matters such as sports nutrition, fitness, injury protection and counselling. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Aerial photo taken on June 6, 2020 shows a view of Zhuokeji Tusi heritage site in Ma'erkang, Aba Tibetan and Qiang autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Sichuan province.[Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tourists visit Zhuokeji Tusi heritage site in Ma'erkang, Aba Tibetan and Qiang autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Sichuan province, June 6, 2020.[Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taiwan

Untitled by KXJSIN, on Flickr

Untitled by KXJSIN, on Flickr

Untitled by KXJSIN, on Flickr

Untitled by KXJSIN, on Flickr

Untitled by KXJSIN, on Flickr

Untitled by KXJSIN, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK

Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr

&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr

&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr

&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai

Afternoon break by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Grocery by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Old shanghai in the 80s

china shanghai bund 005515 by Anthony Davis, on Flickr

china shanghai 0056717 by Anthony Davis, on Flickr

china shanghai 005502 by Anthony Davis, on Flickr

china beijing 003318 by Anthony Davis, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A farmer harvests wheat in the fields in Shaozhuang township in Qingzhou city, Shandong province, on June 5, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A farmer drives an agricultural machine to harvest wheat at Fuyi village in Shahe city, Hebei province, on June 6, 2020. About two million agricultural machines will be put into use to harvest wheat at the harvest season this summer in Hebei province. [Photo/Xinhua]



A farmer harvest wheat at Xiazheng village in Shahe city, Hebei province, on June 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A farmer harvest peas in Songdaokou township of Luannan county, Tangshan city, Hebei province, on June 6, 2020. The planted peas cover an area of about 800 hectares in Luannan, and farmers are busy harvesting them during the annual harvest season. [Photo/Xinhua]



A farmer threshes peas in Songdaokou township of Luannan county, Tangshan city, Hebei province, on June 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Agricultural machines harvest wheat in Pingyi county of Linyi city, Shandong province on June 5, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A worker harvests kelp in Lidao township, Rongcheng, Shandong province, on June 4, 2020. As kelp has entered the harvest season recently, many migrant workers from other provinces returned to Rongcheng to participate in kelp harvest work. [Photo/Xinhua]



A worker dries kelp in Lidao township, Rongcheng, Shandong province, on June 4, 2020.
[Photo/Xinhua]



A worker picks goji berries, or wolfberries, at a goji berry planting base in Hongsibao district of Wuzhong city, Ningxia Hui autonomous region, on June 5, 2020. Planted in an area of about 400 hectares, the first batch of ripe goji berries was harvested at the planting base on Friday as the harvest season comes. [Photo/Xinhua]



A worker packs goji berries, or wolfberries, at a goji berry planting base in Hongsibao district of Wuzhong city, Ningxia Hui autonomous region, on June 5, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Doves are seen in the "Dove Lane" in the old town Tuancheng of Hotan city, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, May 26, 2020. Gezixiang, meaning "Dove Lane", inside the old town Tuancheng in Hotan city, used to be a place for people to trade doves. After four years of renovation, the lane was turned into a tourist attraction with family inns and stores selling local signature products. The renovation project of this old town in Hotan is still in progress, aiming to build this place into a historical block that attract tourists with its distinctive characteristics and culture. [Photo/Xinhua]



An owner of a store in the "Dove Lane" presents his collections in the old town Tuancheng of Hotan city, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, May 27, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A waitress works in a restaurant in the "Dove Lane" in the old town Tuancheng of Hotan city, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, May 27, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]




People walk in the "Dove Lane" in the old town Tuancheng of Hotan city, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, May 27, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



Children have fun in "Dove Lane" in the old town Tuancheng of Hotan city, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, May 27, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Dough modelling artist Liu Jie shows his craft during an intangible cultural heritage shopping festival at the Hubei Provincial Library in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, June 11, 2020. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)



Embroidery artists show their skills during an intangible cultural heritage shopping festival at the Hubei Provincial Library in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, June 11, 2020. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)



A coarse cloth craftswoman shows her skills during an intangible cultural heritage shopping festival at the Hubei Provincial Library in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, June 11, 2020. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)



Lacquering artist Meng Xianggao makes handicraft during an intangible cultural heritage shopping festival at the Hubei Provincial Library in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, June 11, 2020. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)



Paper-cutting inheritor Cao Xiaoqin makes paper-cutting works during an intangible cultural heritage shopping festival at the Hubei Provincial Library in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, June 11, 2020. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Vancouver

CORONAVIRUS - CHINA WORLD IN VANCOUVER by LeStudio1.com - 2020, on Flickr

Chinese Girl by Alan, on Flickr

CORONAVIRUS - CHINA WORLD IN VANCOUVER by LeStudio1.com - 2020, on Flickr

CORONAVIRUS - CHINA WORLD IN VANCOUVER by LeStudio1.com - 2020, on Flickr

Great Wall of China, Chinatown, Vancouver, BC, Canada by beyond the prism photography, on Flickr

Chinatown Vancouver by Edouard Desgrée, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
2020/6/11/R by 雨完玩人, on Flickr
signs by TC, on Flickr
menagerie by TC, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC6733-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC6724-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC6327-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC6289-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr

_DSC6278-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Du Sulinna (L) and her classmate Chen Longwei rest at the dressing room after training in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 10, 2020. With a history of over 200 years, Dian Opera, a kind of opera which combines traditional Chinese opera and distinctive Yunnan characteristics, was listed as a national intangible cultural heritage in 2008. 



Du Sulinna walks through the hallway of her dormitory to the training room in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 10, 2020.



Du Sulinna has make up applied at the dressing room in Yunnan Dian Opera Theatre in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 10, 2020.



A teacher helps Du Sulinna (L) to wear a headwear at the dressing room in Yunnan Dian Opera Theatre in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 10, 2020.

The 16-year-old Du Sulinna started learning Dian Opera since she was 9. "My grandpa is a super fan of Dian Opera and my father is a professional Dian Opera actor. I have developed a keen interest in Dian Opera since I was a kid. I hope to be a professional Dian Opera actress, " Du said. 



Du Sulinna practices on the stage at Yunnan Dian Opera Theatre in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 10, 2020.

As one of the first batch of students attending a program that aims to train professional Dian Opera performers and pass on the Dian Opera, Du has completed the four and half years study at Yunnan Vocational College of Culture and Art and is now taking a further training at Yunnan Dian Opera Theatre. Du hopes to join hands with her classmates and teachers to make this traditional art known and liked by more people. (Xinhua/Chen Xinbo)



Du Sulinna (Front) practices at the training room at Yunnan Dian Opera Theatre in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 10, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students pose for photos at a primary school in Huaian, Jiangsu province, on June 5, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]



Rare fish are released on June 6, 2020, into the Yangtze River estuary in Chongming district, Shanghai, to save species from extinction. [Photo/Xinhua]



Gao Beini (left) and Hua Zhenqi leap in front of a billboard as they celebrate their graduation at Huazhong University of Science and Technology in Wuhan on June 8, 2020, the first day that many universities in the city, including Wuhan University, reopened to students in their final year. [Photo by Gao Yong/For China Daily]



A student interacts with a dinosaur model during a science promotion event at a primary school in Hohhot, Inner Mongolia autonomous region, on June 9, 2020. [Photo by Ding Genhou/FOR CHINA DAILY]



Roads and buildings in Yangshuo county of Guilin are inundated on June 8, 2020, after heavy downpours hit the Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region recently. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

NYC

New York, NY - 2/15/20 - #365 by Joe Gaylor, on Flickr
Somber Start to NY Fashion Week for Chinese Labels by Breaking Asia, on Flickr
IMG_2777 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr
IMG_2758 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr
IMG_2753 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei

e-Coffin by TC, on Flickr

mirrored by TC, on Flickr

trash by TC, on Flickr

toss by TC, on Flickr

love by TC, on Flickr

101 home by TC, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr

Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr

Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr

Friday night by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC6993-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr

DSC_4797-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr

_DSC7031-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr

_DSC7010-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A group of women dressed in traditional Qiang ethnic minority dress stand on the roof of a residential house as clouds come into their view, in Jiashan village, Lixian county, Aba Tibetan and Qiang autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Sichuan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



A wall painting portraying cultural symbols of Qiang ethnic group such as sheep, ancient castle and clouds is seen in Jiashan village, Lixian county, Aba Tibetan and Qiang autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Sichuan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]






Wall paintings featuring elements of Qiang ethnic culture are seen in Jiashan village, Lixian county, Aba Tibetan and Qiang autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Sichuan province. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ma Yan (right) and her colleague sell Ningxia's specialty agricultural products, Chinese wolfberries or medlar, via a live broadcast at the Hemei Poverty Alleviation workshop in Minning in Yinchuan, Ningxia Hui autonomous region, June 11, 2020. 



The workshop allows the rural poor labor force to get employed at nearby places. [Photos by Chen Zebing/chinadaily.com.cn]



Employees weigh Chinese wolfberries, or medlar, at the Hemei Poverty Alleviation workshop in Minning in Yinchuan, Ningxia Hui autonomous region, June 11, 2020. [Photo by Chen Zebing/chinadaily.com.cn]




Hai Fugui drives a tractor in a vineyard in Yinchuan, Northwest China's Ningxia Hui autonomous region, on June 11, 2020. [Photo by Chen Zebing/chinadaily.com.cn]



Hai Fugui drinks tea at his home in Yinchuan, Northwest China's Ningxia Hui autonomous region, on June 11, 2020. [Photo by Chen Zebing/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Liveliest areas in Shanghai ranked


Yicai Media Group on Thursday unveiled the top 10 areas in Shanghai that are most lively and dynamic at night.




www.chinadaily.com.cn







A resident takes photos of potted plants at one of Shanghai's nightlift hotspots as the city is leveraing its nighttime economy to boost consumption and aid economic recovery. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]



Residents enjoy a band performance at one of Shanghai's nightlift hotspots as the city is leveraing its nighttime economy to boost consumption and aid economic recovery. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]



A woman picks accessories at the weekend night market at the Bund Financial Center in Shanghai. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]



Shanghai residents visit the weekend night market at the Bund Financial Center. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]



Shanghai residents look at shiba inu dogs at the weekend night market at the Bund Financial Center. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tomorrow is our wedding anniversary...🥰...so I will not visit SSC. See ya' on Monday!


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taiwan

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

遼寧夜市 by Funstyle, on Flickr

遼寧夜市 by Funstyle, on Flickr

遼寧夜市 by Funstyle, on Flickr

Something about tea-01 by Live in far away, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_0911L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_0919L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_1004L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_0991L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_0870L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_0864L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei

DSCF3961 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF3958 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSCF3955 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_1512 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_1509 by 玄 史生, on Flickr

DSC_1507 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

At least 19 killed in tanker truck blasts


The State Council Work Safety Committee urged authorities on Sunday to further step up efforts to supervise the transportation of dangerous goods and eliminate safety hazards after a tanker truck loaded with liquefied gas exploded on a highway in Zhejiang province on Saturday, killing at least...




www.chinadaily.com.cn








Firefighters of Wenzhou Fire Brigade search under debris at the scene of tank truck explosion in Zhejiang. [Photo provided to China Daily]

The State Council Work Safety Committee urged authorities on Sunday to further step up efforts to supervise the transportation of dangerous goods and eliminate safety hazards after a tanker truck loaded with liquefied gas exploded on a highway in Zhejiang province on Saturday, killing at least 19 people.

The accident occurred around 4:46 pm when the tanker truck traveling from Ningbo to Wenzhou exploded near the village of Liangshan in Wenling city on a section of the Shenyang-Haikou Expressway, local authorities said.

A second blast happened when parts of the truck fell onto a workshop near the expressway. The explosions caused the collapse of some four-story residential buildings and factory workshops with people inside.

The death toll rose to 19 by 9 am on Sunday. A total of 172 people were hospitalized, with 24 seriously injured, Zhu Minglian, vice-mayor of Wenling, said at a news conference on Sunday.




Firefighters of Wenzhou Fire Brigade search under debris at the scene of tank truck explosion in Zhejiang. [Photo provided to China Daily]



Firefighters of Wenzhou Fire Brigade organize a search for trapped people at the scene of tank truck explosion in Zhejiang. [Photo provided to China Daily]



Rescue team members enter a damaged building at the scene of truck explosion in Zhejiang. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In Zunyi's Bifeng town in Guizhou province, a rescuer sleeps on his helmet. [Photo by Fire Rescue Detachment of Zunyi City/For chinadaily.com.cn]

After working 36 consecutive hours to help flood victims, rescuers were exhausted and some fell asleep on the roadside.

Heavy rain hit Zunyi city's Bifeng town in Guizhou province on Friday, leaving eight dead and five missing. Rainfalls reached a record high of 16.3 millimeters within one hour, according to local authorities.

Relief and rescue teams were sent to the site immediately. Search work is still underway.

_Che Weiwei contributed to this story._



Rescuers wash their faces in a mountain stream. [Photo by Fire Rescue Detachment of Zunyi City/For chinadaily.com.cn]



After several consecutive hours of work, a rescuer seizes a moment to eat. [Photo by Fire Rescue Detachment of Zunyi City/For chinadaily.com.cn]



An exhausted rescuer fell asleep after 36 consecutive hours of work. [Photo by Fire Rescue Detachment of Zunyi City/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Zhang plays a one-on-one game with a senior student at the school. DONG TIANJIAN/CHEN KAIJIN/NANFANG DAILY

*Teenage prodigy overcomes his disability to dazzle basketball fans around the world*

Zhang Jiacheng, 14, has become an online celebrity and hero to basketball fans at home and abroad, because of his exceptional basketball skills. Despite his disability, the teenager has won many one-on-one games against other players with his deft ball-handling skills.

Zhang, who attends junior high school in Gaochunzhen township, Yunfu, Guangdong province, lost part of his right arm in an accident in 2010.

In the summer of 2018, the township government held a free basketball training camp for local children. Zhang attended and fell in love with the game.

He hopes to overcome his disability and become a professional basketball player one day.

To realize his dream, he practices at school and at home. Over the past two years his skills have rapidly developed and he has an army of online followers, including NBA star Stephen Curry from the Golden State Warriors. One of his clips on Weibo has been viewed over 970 million times.



His face drips with sweat after the practice session at home. DONG TIANJIAN/CHEN KAIJIN/NANFANG DAILY



Zhang focuses on his studies in the classroom. DONG TIANJIAN/CHEN KAIJIN/NANFANG DAILY



Zhang's father, Zhang Beihai, has always been supportive of his son's passion for basketball. DONG TIANJIAN/CHEN KAIJIN/NANFANG DAILY



Zhang and his classmate walk to school in the morning. DONG TIANJIAN/CHEN KAIJIN/NANFANG DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A special exhibition featuring ethnic Bai people's costumes in Kunming, Yunnan province, demonstrates the history, culture, production, lifestyle, habits and customs of the group.

In addition to clothing, major exhibits include headdresses, embroidered shoes, handkerchiefs, embroidery work, earrings, bracelets, finger rings and related jewelry and ornaments that Bai people use and wear in their daily lives.

The exhibition, which kicked off on the ground floor of the Yunnan Provincial Museum on Saturday will run through Aug 16.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Farmers sells local agricultural products via livestreaming at an e-commerce service station in Miaomiaohu village of Pingluo county, in Ningxia Hui autonomous region, on June 14. The station has been set up to help farmers learn e-commerce skills and incubate e-commerce startups in an effort to improve farmers' income and alleviate poverty. [Photo by Chen Zebing/chinadaily.com.cn]



Famer Ma Rui sells self-made handicrafts via livestreaming in Miaomiaohu village of Pingluo county, in Ningxia Hui autonomous region, on June 14. [Photo by Chen Zebing/chinadaily.com.cn]



Farmers undergo training on e-commerce at an e-commerce service station in Miaomiaohu village of Pingluo county, in Ningxia Hui autonomous region, on June 14. [Photo by Chen Zebing/chinadaily.com.cn]



Ma Jingzu, person in charge of the e-commerce station, sits in in front of a computer in Miaomiaohu village of Pingluo county, in Ningxia Hui autonomous region, on June 14. [Photo by Chen Zebing/chinadaily.com.cn]



A salesperson introduces the brocade handbag to online audiences via livestreaming platform in Guaiyaomei brocade basement at Wulingyuan district of Zhangjiajie, Hunan province, on June 10, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr

&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr

&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr

&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr

&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students practice basketball at a special interest class offered by Aba County Minzu Boarding Primary School in Aba county of Aba Tibet and Qiang autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Sichuan province, on June 14, 2020. [Photo by Chang Ying/For chinadaily.com.cn]



Students play jump-rope during class break at Aba County Minzu Boarding Primary School. [Photo by Chang Ying/For chinadaily.com.cn]



Students learn a folk dance at Aba County Minzu Boarding Primary School. [Photo by Chang Ying/For chinadaily.com.cn]



Students pose for pictures on the playground of Aba County Minzu Boarding Primary School. [Photo by Chang Ying/For chinadaily.com.cn]



Students learn music at a special interest class offered by Aba County Minzu Boarding Primary School. [Photo by Chang Ying/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People eat and take part in events and activities at the night market in Xi'an, Shaanxi province. [Photo by Zhang Wenhui/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Shaanxi province will develop several of its cities into "night economy" models for other cities in the province, the Shaanxi Department of Commerce said.



Relying on some key commercial zones, scenic spots and enterprises around the province, the department will establish several night economy models within three to five years, it said in a recently released document.



While bringing such models to cities in northern, central and southern Shaanxi, the department will also make Xi'an, the provincial capital, into an international consumption center, it said.

Each model will display its own characteristics using different industries and will have the ability to drive the development of other cities, it added.



To make that happen, the document said, 10 night economy zones will be developed each year by overhauling some existing walking streets, lengthening business operating times, improving the quality of products and hosting various events and activities.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Medical workers feel the heat


As authorities try to complete testing for COVID-19, hot days make task difficult




www.chinadaily.com.cn







Medical workers collect samples for nucleic acid tests for novel coronavirus at a designated spot in Fengtai district, Beijing, on Monday. [PHOTO BY FU DING/FOR CHINADAILY]



Medical workers collect and drink water after working for hours at a testing station in Fengtai on Monday. [PHOTO BY FU DING/FOR CHINADAILY]



A medical worker's hands are disinfected at a testing spot in Fengtai on Monday. [PHOTO BY FU DING/FOR CHINADAILY]



Wearing protective clothing and a face mask, He Yuanming, a member of the Beijing Blue Sky Rescue Team, is covered in sweat while working at Yueyuan community on Tuesday. [PHOTO BY ZOU HONG/CHINADAILY]



Medical workers take a break before continuing their work in the evening at the Guang'an Stadium on Monday. [PHOTO BY ZOU HONG/CHINADAILY]



Residents line up to receive nucleic acid tests at a designated spot in Fengtai on Monday. [PHOTO BY FU DING/FOR CHINADAILY]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Earrings are seen on June 12 in the newly opened commercial street in Jiangsu's Nantong. [Photo/Xinhua]



People view flowers at a stall in the newly opened commercial street in Jiangsu's Nantong on June 12. [Photo/Xinhua]



A tenant attaches a tag on a bunch of flowers in the newly opened commercial street in Jiangsu's Nantong on Jun 12. [Photo/Xinhua]







People visit the newly opened commercial street in Jiangsu's Nantong on June 12. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
_DSC6780-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC6278-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
DSC04217 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC_3688-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai

COVID-19 Archives: Old street (20-03-2020) by Runen LIU, on Flickr
COVID-19 Archives: Guangdong Rd., Shanghai (20-03-2020) by Runen LIU, on Flickr
COVID-19 Archives: couple (20-03-2020) by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK

Hong Kong&#x27;s Neon Signs by tomosang, on Flickr
Hong Kong&#x27;s Neon Signs by tomosang, on Flickr
DSCF4519 by Peter Man, on Flickr
Nice weather by Peter Man, on Flickr
DSCF4486 by Peter Man, on Flickr

Reactions:https://www.skyscrapercity.com/posts/168607446/reactions


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People visit the Hubei Provincial Museum which reopened after months of closure due to the novel coronavirus outbreak in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, June 14, 2020. [Photo by Ke Hao/For chinadaily.com.cn]



A woman plays with her dog on a beach in Sanya, Hainan province, June 12, 2020. [Photo by Chen Wenwu/ Asianewsphoto]



Statues of two famous poets "wear" masks at a tourist site in Yichang, Hubei province, June 12, 2020. [Photo by Liu Junfeng/ Asianewsphoto]



People read at a book fair in Beijing on June 13, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/China Daily]



Riders brave a heavy rain and strong winds in Suzhou, Jiangsu province, June 15, 2020. [Photo by Wang Jianzhong/Asianewsphoto]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors enter Beijing Railway Station by facial recognition, on June 18, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/China Daily]

Non-contact check-in is underway at Beijing Railway Station to further strengthen the prevention and control of the COVID-19 pandemic in Beijing.



Pandemic-prevention staff members tackle virus elimination work at Beijing Railway Station, on June 18, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/China Daily]

The e-ticket trial operation has been launched at Beijing Railway Station. Station turnstiles have all been upgraded from the previous requirement that called for a double check, including a ticket and ID card, to only an ID card needed for checking in.



Passengers return tickets at a window at Beijing Railway Station, on June 18, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/China Daily]



Passengers get comfortable in the waiting hall of Beijing Railway Station, on June 18, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/China Daily]



Passengers socially distance themselves in the waiting hall of Beijing Railway Station, on June 18, 2020 in Beijing. [Photo by Zou Hong/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Li (right) discusses the making of handicrafts with a villager on April 26. (Xinhua/HUANG XIAOBANG)

Outside instructor helps transform impoverished remote village

Li Yicheng, 39, works for the culture and tourism department of Liuzhou in the Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region. In August 2017, he applied to go to Yaogao village in Rongshui Miao autonomous county and work as a member of its poverty alleviation team.

Today, the Yaogao villagers acknowledge him as their instructor.

Close to the border with Guizhou province, the village is remote and lacks arable land. When Li and his colleagues first arrived in Yaogao, 510 people from 135 families lived in poverty. Only three of the 19 settlements in the village were connected by paved roads.



Li puts files into a Miao-style backpack in his office in Yaogao before heading to visit poor villagers on April 20. (Xinhua/HUANG XIAOBANG)



Li (right) walks with two villagers on his way to visit impoverished households on April 27. (Xinhua/HUANG XIAOBANG)




He visits the village's alpine meadow on April 26. (Xinhua/HUANG XIAOBANG)



Li prepares his dinner in a family's kitchen during a visit on April 26. (Xinhua/HUANG XIAOBANG)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong

Chun Yeung Street by tomosang, on Flickr
Tram in Chun Yeung Street by tomosang, on Flickr
Tram in Chun Yeung Street by tomosang, on Flickr
Tram in Chun Yeung Street by tomosang, on Flickr
Tram in Chun Yeung Street by tomosang, on Flickr
Tram in Chun Yeung Street by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong.... 2008

&quot;you didn&#x27;t awe me... I was only stunned.&quot; (Jan 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;artland studio (porcelain photos)&quot; (January 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;最後的唐鞋 last tang shoes&quot; (January 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;we belong to yesteryear&quot; (January 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr
holding back the years... (Jan 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr
if I could turn back time... (Jan 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC7346-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC6077-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_0620-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_7952-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC2064-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC6232-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children play amid a drizzle at the Bund, a famous tourist attraction in Shanghai, June 15, 2020. [Photo by Wang Gang/Asianewsphoto]



A giant baby face ice cream pop attracts visitors in Shanghai, June 16, 2020. [Photo by Wang Gang/Asianewsphoto]



A villager creates an artistic work with ancient coins in Nanfu village, Handan city, Hebei province, June 17, 2020. [Photo by Hao Qunying/Asianewsphoto]



An animal breeder from Wild World Jinan in Jinan, Shandong province, plays with a white lion cub on June 14, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A veterinarian, right, conducts a physical check-up on one of the quadruplet white lion cubs born in May, 2020. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



The quadruplet white lion cubs born in May, 2020, make their public debut in Nantong, Jiangsu province earlier this week. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Villagers in Amuquhu (Amqog) town, Xiahe county of Gannan Tibetan autonomous prefecture in Northwest China's Gansu province, renovate their houses into Tibetan-style guest houses to increase their income by attracting more tourism and improving their living environment. [Photo by Yang Yang/chinadaily.com.cn]











The interior of a renovated house in Amuquhu (Amqog) town, Xiahe county of Gannan Tibetan autonomous prefecture in Northwest China's Gansu province. They used to live in poverty, relying on grazing yaks and sheep and farming. On average, the renovation of one house needs 160,000 yuan, of which 120,000 comes from the government and 40,000 from villagers. The peak tourism season for Amquhu includes July, August and September. [Photos by Yang Yang/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Wei Xuxi hands out boxed milk to students at Shuanggui Primary School in Ertang Town of Wuxuan County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, June 19, 2020. Wei Xuxi, a 57-year-old teacher of Ertang Town in Wuxuan County, has spent over 30 years teaching in the countryside after graduating from high school in 1985.
(Xinhua/Cao Yiming)




Wei Xuxi tutors students at Shuanggui Primary School in Ertang Town of Wuxuan County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, June 19, 2020.

There are 32 students in two grades in Shuanggui Primary School, a small-scale school where Wei works. Instead of dilapidated buildings, or broken tables and chairs, multimedia and many other advanced teaching equipment make the school far from poor and facilitate Wei's teaching. "Schooling in rural areas improved a lot through poverty relief efforts," said Wei. "Education can change the fate of these students. For the sake of the children, I am willing to devote my life to my role." (Xinhua/Cao Yiming)



Wei Xuxi corrects a student in his way of writing at Shuanggui Primary School in Ertang Town of Wuxuan County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, June 19, 2020.
(Xinhua/Cao Yiming)



Wei Xuxi takes exercise with students during a break at Shuanggui Primary School in Ertang Town of Wuxuan County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, June 19, 2020.
(Xinhua/Cao Yiming)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Groups of lanterns go on display during the summer lantern show at Changchun Movie Wonderland in Changchun, Jilin province, on June 19, 2020. [all Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]






Around 100 groups of lanterns are on display in a summer lantern show that kicked off on Friday evening in Changchun Movie Wonderland in Changchun, Jilin province. Over the next two months, local residents and tourists can enjoy various lanterns blended with modern and traditional elements in the 400,000-square-meter park.

The largest group, dubbed _Castle in the Sky_, is 10 meters high and 100 meters long. It presents a mirage to visitors using techniques such as lighting and smoke effects.

In addition, visitors can enjoy delicious snacks and various performances during the summer lantern festival.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
&lt;A hundred strangers with their loved ones&gt; by LOGAN W, on Flickr
documenting the street by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Cheung Chau by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Snapshot at Banqiao Chinese Facial threading by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Snapshot Taipei near Ximending Cute posture. Attentive design furkid’s entrance. Lunar New Year Festival Couplets by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Snapshot Taipei near Ximending Cute posture. Attentive design furkid’s entrance. Lunar New Year Festival Couplets. by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Snapshot in Dihua St,Taipei Start to set up scaffolding for celebrating Lunar New Year Festival #Old hand together with young #disciples #jump around like a #acrobats to set up #scaffolding by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Mirror reflection by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Untitled by yen kuan yu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong*
Central District by Mike Leung, on Flickr
Central District by Mike Leung, on Flickr
Wu Kai Sha by Mike Leung, on Flickr
West Kowloon by Mike Leung, on Flickr
City never sleeps by Mike Leung, on Flickr
Hong Kong-Shenzhen Western Corridor by Mike Leung, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chen Shaohui (L) and a member from the beekeeping cooperative make beehives in Nantou Village of Lincheng County, north China's Hebei Province, July 4, 2020. Chen Shaohui, 39, started to engage in the beekeeping industry at the age of 16 and now has become a famous beekeeping specialist. In 2009, Chen founded a beekeeping cooperative, where he teaches his fellow villagers the beekeeping skills and purchase their honey at a guaranteed price. Besides, Chen has made efforts to expand sales channels of bee products, which are sold both online and offline with positive market feedback. Over 20 households have shaken off poverty with his help. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)

Chen Shaohui (R) and a member from the beekeeping cooperative check the conditions of bees in Nantou Village of Lincheng County, north China's Hebei Province, July 4, 2020.(Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)

Chen Shaohui (R) and a member from the beekeeping cooperative promote bee products via live-streaming in Nantou Village of Lincheng County, north China's Hebei Province, July 4, 2020.(Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)

Chen Shaohui collects honey from a beehive in Nantou Village of Lincheng County, north China's Hebei Province, July 4, 2020.(Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Aerial photo taken on July 5, 2020 shows people visiting Baiyun Village, Taibai County of northwest China's Shaanxi Province. Baiyun Village, located in the deep of the Qinling Mountains, had long been a underdeveloped area with people living in poverty. In recent years, by promoting rural tourism and agricultural products, the village has lifted all of its people out of poverty. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)

People visit a homestay about to open in Baiyun Village, Taibai County of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 5, 2020.(Xinhua/Liu Xiao)

Tourists have lunch at a farm stay in Baiyun Village, Taibai County of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 5, 2020.(Xinhua/Liu Xiao)

A woman visits a homestay about to open in Baiyun Village, Taibai County of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 5, 2020.(Xinhua/Liu Xiao)

Photo taken on July 5, 2020 shows a farmer picking matsutake, a kind of fungus, at a planting garden in Baiyun Village, Taibai County of northwest China's Shaanxi Province. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)

Photo taken on July 5, 2020 shows people visiting lily fields in Baiyun Village, Taibai County of northwest China's Shaanxi Province.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_MG_1133 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_MG_1152 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_MG_1156 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_DSC0846 by Neil Chen, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai
Au marché by TchinChine !, on Flickr
Une rue autrefois si animée... by TchinChine !, on Flickr
163, Hongxu road Shanghai - République Populaire de Chine by TchinChine !, on Flickr
Nanjing Road by TchinChine !, on Flickr
Jardin Yu by TchinChine !, on Flickr
Balade familiale sur le Bund by TchinChine !, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
101 dog by TC, on Flickr
chair notes by TC, on Flickr
stance by TC, on Flickr
focus by TC, on Flickr
mirror guard by TC, on Flickr
runaway by TC, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Kaohsiung
_MG_7929 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_8127 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_8113 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_8528 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_8510 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_8498 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon by 陳 小白, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Night consumption boosts China's economy


Night consumption has boosted China's economy as novel coronavirus prevention and control measures remain in place across the country.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Night view of Lotus Plaza, Jinhu county, East China's Jiangsu province on July 4, 2020. [Photos/Xinhua]

A girl draws at Lotus Plaza in Jinhu county, East China's Jiangsu province. [Photo/Xinhua]

A foreign visitor chooses a soft drink at a night market in Shanghai on June 15, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

People buy snacks at a night market in Linyi, East China's Shandong province, on June 25, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Children play tabour at night in a village of Linyi, East China's Shandong province, on June 25, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

People choose special food in Linyi, East China's Shandong province, on June 25, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Flooding adds to <em>gaokao</em> stress


As if the stress of preparing for the national college entrance exam, or gaokao, was not enough, flooded roads in parts of eastern China on Tuesday made it impossible for thousands of students to get to their testing sites.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Students take a boat to reach the venue for the national college entrance exam in flood-affected Shexian county, Anhui province, on Tuesday. [Photo by Fang Junyao/For China Daily]

A road in Shexian county is waterlogged after heavy rainfall on July 7, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Many parts of Shexian are inundated after a downpour on July 7, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Students to take the national college entrance examination, or _gaokao_, walk into a test site at Wugang No 3 High School in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, amid rain on July 7, 2020. [Photo by Chen Xuezi/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A teacher wearing a red T-shirt holds a red banner to cheer for his students outside a test site in Shanghai. [Photo/Chinanews.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Parents, teachers cheer on gaokao takers







www.chinadaily.com.cn





A parent holds a sunflower to cheer for her child at a test site in Huaibei city, Anhui province. The sunflower became a popular symbol among the parents this year, as the sunflower is also called "xiangrikui" in Chinese. This is a partial homophone with the expression "yi ju duo kui", which means "triumph in one go". [Photo/Sipa]

Parents wearing traditional qipao garments cheer for their children outside a test site at Chongqing Nankai Middle School. "Qipao" shares a character with the Chinese phrase "qi kai de sheng" which literally means "success at first attempt". [Photo/Chinanews.com]

Examinees walk through Zhuangyuan Gate, after finishing the Chinese language test at Nanjing No 9 Middle School in Jiangsu province. The gate is named for the top scorer in ancient Chinese imperial examinations. [Photo/Chinanews.com]

Parents give the sign for victory to cheer for their children outside a test site at Shanghai Nanyang High School. [Photo/Chinanews.com.cn]

A teacher ties a red rope on a student's wrist to wish her good luck at the entrance of a test site at Guangzhou Nanwu Middle School in Guangdong province. [Photo/Chinanews.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Primary school students trie out inscriptions at the Suzhou Museum of Inscribed Stone Tablets in Suzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, on July 7. Rubbings from inscribed stones are used to make "copies" of texts carved on stone tablets. More than 30 primary school students visited the museum to experience the art of traditional Chinese culture. [Photos/Xinhua]


Giant panda Yuan Zai enjoys its special birthday cake at the Taipei Zoo in Taipei, southeast China's Taiwan, July 6, 2020. Yuan Zai, the female cub of giant panda Tuan Tuan and Yuan Yuan as goodwill gifts to Taiwan by the Chinese mainland, celebrated its seventh birthday in Taipei on Monday. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Wandering around by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Maid on the street by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC6820 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC6766-1-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC6747-1-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC6713-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC6696-2-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC6681-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei 
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Taipei_2020_078 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr
Taipei_2020_338 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr
Taipei_2020_108 by Daniel Zorin, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
DSCF4694 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5312 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1179 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4691 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4681 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5304 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Fashion 'scents' with unique sachets on show in Shanghai


A fashion show of 26 Chinese sachets made by Nanjing Yunjin Brocade Research Institute and Lanzhou Foci Pharmaceutical Co was staged in Shanghai on June 18.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A fashion show of 26 Chinese sachets made by Nanjing Yunjin Brocade Research Institute and Lanzhou Foci Pharmaceutical Co was staged in Shanghai on June 18.



Filled with traditional Chinese medicine, such as aromatic herbs, potpourri and sandalwood, the sachets can absorb sweat and repel insects and also are believed to ward off evil spirits.


Handmade according to the Yunjin brocade technique, a form of intangible heritage, the sachets feature exquisite patterns and a smooth texture. The technique involves various patterns as beautiful as the clouds in the sky, hence its name “Yunjin”, which literally means textiles of the clouds.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing paper art exhibit pushes the envelope


If you can think of nothing besides paper-cutting and origami, A Tribute to Tradition -- An Exhibition of Contemporary Paper Artworks, can readily expand and update your understanding of this ancient yet ever-evolving art form.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





_Snow-covered Hanguan_ by Chinese artist Wang Tiande is featured at _A Tribute to Tradition_. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

What comes to mind when you hear the term "paper art"?

If you can think of nothing besides paper-cutting and origami, _A Tribute to Tradition -- An Exhibition of Contemporary Paper Artworks, _can readily expand and update your understanding of this ancient yet ever-evolving art form.

Sponsored by Jilin Normal University in Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin province, and slated to open on July 15 at Beijing's Today Art Museum, the National Arts Fund project will pair 58 contemporary Chinese artists and art academy teachers with the work of late folk artist Ku Shulan (1920-2004), a near-mythical figure known as the "Goddess of Paper-cutting" in China.

_Ocean of Flowers_ by Chinese artist Li Hongbo is featured at _A Tribute to Tradition_. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

_S(2)9x1 to V(3.5)9x1_ by Chinese artist Jiang Ji’an is featured at _A Tribute to Tradition_. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

_Cultural China - Qing Dynasty No.4_ by Chinese artist Wang Lei is featured at _A Tribute to Tradition_. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

_Blue tiger No.1_ by Chinese artist Wu Jian'an is featured at _A Tribute to Tradition_. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rescue operations underway in East China's Jiangxi


Rescue workers evacuate stranded residents with help from a front loader truck in Duchang county, Jiujiang, East China's Jiangxi province, as water submerged the region due to heavy rainfall, on July 8, 2020. The flood has affected about 308,000 people in the city, with 18,544 people relocated...




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Rescue workers evacuate stranded residents with help from a front loader truck in Duchang county, Jiujiang, East China's Jiangxi province, as water submerged the region due to heavy rainfall, on July 8, 2020. The flood has affected about 308,000 people in the city, with 18,544 people relocated, according to local reports. A total of 25,220 emergency rescue and relief workers are assisting residents. The city launched a Level IV emergency response for flood control on Wednesday. [Photo by Fu Jianbin/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Rescue workers evacuate stranded students with a raft in Duchang county, Jiujiang, East China's Jiangxi province, as water submerged the region due to heavy rainfall, on July 8, 2020. [Photo by Fu Jianbin/For chinadaily.com.cn]


Rescue workers evacuate stranded residents in a raft in Chaisang district in Jiujiang, East China's Jiangxi province, as water submerged the region due to heavy rainfall, on July 8, 2020. [Photo by Yang Fengsheng/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Rescue workers evacuate a stranded man in Duchang county, Jiujiang, East China's Jiangxi province, as water submerged the region due to heavy rainfall, on July 8, 2020. [Photo by Fu Jianbin/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A rescue worker carries two stranded children in Duchang county, Jiujiang, East China's Jiangxi province, as water submerged the region due to heavy rainfall, on July 8, 2020. [Photo by Fu Jianbin/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Examinees leave the exam venue after finishing the national college entrance exam at the No.1 Middle School in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, July 8, 2020. The national college entrance exam concluded in some parts of China on Wednesday. (Photo/China News Service)

Examinees leave the exam venue after finishing the national college entrance exam in Yichang, central China's Hubei Province, July 8, 2020. The national college entrance exam concluded in some parts of China on Wednesday. (Photo/China News Service)

Examinees leave the exam venue after finishing the national college entrance exam in Chongqingm, July 8, 2020. The national college entrance exam concluded in some parts of China on Wednesday. (Photo/China News Service)

Examinees leave the exam venue after finishing the national college entrance exam at the No. 3 Middle School in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, July 8, 2020. The national college entrance exam concluded in some parts of China on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Zhang Tao)

Examinees take selfies with their teather at the No. 1 Middle School in Jize County, Handan of north China's Hebei Province, July 8, 2020. The national college entrance exam concluded in some parts of China on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Staff make cloth shoes at a cooperative in Linxia County of Linxia Hui Autonomous Prefecture, northwest China's Gansu Province, July 2, 2020. Linxia County has set up poverty alleviation workshops to support the development of cloth shoe production industry and help poor household increase incomes. (Xinhua/Fan Peishen)



A staff member arranges cloth shoes at a cooperative in Linxia County of Linxia Hui Autonomous Prefecture, northwest China's Gansu Province, July 2, 2020. (Xinhua/Fan Peishen)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A member of staff wipes the window of a car at the display area of FAW-Mazda during the 17th China Changchun International Automobile Expo in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province, July 12, 2020. (Photo by Yan Linyun/Xinhua)

Photo taken on July 12, 2020 shows the display area of FAW-Bestune during the 17th China Changchun International Automobile Expo in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province. (Photo by Yan Linyun/Xinhua)




Photos taken on July 12, 2020 shows the display area of FAW-Volkswagen during the 17th China Changchun International Automobile Expo in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province. (Photos by Yan Linyun/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A staff member of the female maintenance team checks equipment. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]





Female maintenance workers check a high-speed train in a service center in Chongqing. She is one of the staff members of a female maintenance team of the service center. The average age of the team members is 27. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Several visitors and staff members are seen in Jiangtan Park in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on July 11, 2020. The park faces potential flooding from the rising waters of the Yangtze River. [Photos by Chen Zhuo/for chinadaily.com.cn]


Aerial photos shows flooding at Jiangtan Park in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on July 11, 2020. [Photos by Chen Zhuo/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Sandbags are piled up to stave off potential flooding in Jiangtan Park in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on July 11, 2020. [Photo by Chen Zhuo/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Residents receive supplies at a temporary settlement in Duchang county, Jiujiang, East China's Jiangxi province, on July 13, 2020. Because of flooding from the upper reaches of rivers and strong rainfalls, local governments have evacuated more than 30,000 residents to temporary settlements in the county by Poyang Lake. [Photo by Fu Jianbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Medical workers offer medical checks to residents at a temporary settlement in Duchang county, East China's Jiangxi province, on July 13, 2020. [Photo by Fu Jianbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Children play at a temporary settlement in Duchang county, East China's Jiangxi province, on July 13, 2020. [Photo by Fu Jianbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

A volunteer carries a box of bottled water for residents at a temporary settlement in Duchang county, East China's Jiangxi province, on July 13, 2020. [Photo by Fu Jianbin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Xi urges all-out effort to protect people from flood


President Xi urges more effective flood response measures and all-out efforts to protect people's lives and assets.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A flood barrier is reinforced with waterproof material as the water level of a river continues to rise in Poyang county, Jiangxi province, on Saturday. [ZHANG HAOBO/XINHUA]


The water level of a river continues to rise in Poyang county, Jiangxi province, on Saturday. [Photos/XINHUA]
President Xi Jinping urged more effective flood response measures and all-out efforts to protect people's lives and assets as China upgraded its national emergency response for flood control to level II, the second-highest in the country's four-tier response system.




In an instruction released on Sunday, Xi pointed out that waters in the Yangtze River and the Huaihe River, as well as the Dongting Lake, Poyang Lake and Taihu Lake, had exceeded warning levels, and the flood control situation is grim.

Xi said the severe flood disaster in Chongqing municipality and Jiangxi, Anhui, Hubei, Hunan, Jiangsu and Zhejiang provinces has caused casualties and losses of assets.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai
Scooter by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Express delivery by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Rush hour by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC02416 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC02403 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC02383 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC02374 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC01911 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC02098 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

When danger looms, soldiers are there. As China sees floods and unusually heavy downpours this summer, soldiers have been dispatched to fight the floods and residents have stood up to protect their homes.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ethnic-style homestays boost tourism in Guangxi


The Jinxiu Yao autonomous county, located in South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, has built a batch of homestays incorporating its mountainous terrain, geological conditions and Yao ethnic culture.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Tourists spend their leisure time at a homestay in Jinxiu Yao autonomous county of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on July 10, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

The Jinxiu Yao autonomous county, located in South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, has built a batch of homestays incorporating its mountainous terrain, geological conditions and Yao ethnic culture.

A homestay is seen at night in Jinxiu Yao autonomous county of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on July 10, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

This photo taken via drone shows a homestay in Jinxiu Yao autonomous county of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on July 10, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Tourists play near a pool at a homestay in Jinxiu Yao autonomous county of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on July 10, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Tourists take night-view photos at a homestay in Jinxiu Yao autonomous county of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on July 11, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

The homestays have attracted tourists from around the country, and achieved good economic results as well.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on July 12, 2020 shows the main waterway of Dongting Lake, with water level surpassing the guaranteed level, in Yueyang City, central China's Hunan Province. Water at one of the hydrological stations at China's second-largest freshwater lake has exceeded the guaranteed level due to continuous rainfalls and upstream inflows. At about 3 a.m. on Sunday, water at the Chenglingji hydrological station of Dongting Lake, in central China's Hunan Province, reached 34.56 meters, 0.01 meters higher than the guaranteed level, and 2.06 meters higher than the warning level, according to local authorities. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)

Aerial photo taken on July 12, 2020 shows the Dongting Lake bridge in Yueyang City, central China's Hunan Province.

Photo taken on July 12, 2020 shows a hydrological ruler at Chenglingji hydrological station of Dongting Lake in Yueyang City, central China's Hunan Province.

Photo taken on July 12, 2020 shows Chenglingji hydrological station of Dongting Lake in Yueyang City, central China's Hunan Province.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong*
Sino Plaza by Mike Leung, on Flickr
Hong Kong-Shenzhen Western Corridor by Mike Leung, on Flickr
West Kowloon by Mike Leung, on Flickr
Hong Kong mid-level night shot by Mike Leung, on Flickr
HK panorama by Mike Leung, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_8450 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8179L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8100L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_7980L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_7756 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
Taipei skyscrapers by 毛貓大少爺, on Flickr
Yong Le Market by 毛貓大少爺, on Flickr
Yong Le Market by 毛貓大少爺, on Flickr
Dadaocheng Wharf by 毛貓大少爺, on Flickr
Dadaocheng, Taipei, Taiwan by 毛貓大少爺, on Flickr
Dadaocheng, Taipei, Taiwan by 毛貓大少爺, on Flickr


SaveShare
Reply Quote 
Like


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Macau
Macau by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr
Macau by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr
Macau Hotels by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr
Hotel Lisboa by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr
Macau Lighthouse by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr
Street by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
DSCF4942 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5553 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1227 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1226 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4925 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4924 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Armed police officers carry sandbags on their shoulders to reinforce an embankment in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, on July 15, 2020. With the rising waters of the Changjiang River about to flow over the embankment near Poyang county, armed police troops came to join flood control operations. Almost every day over the past week, they've done their utmost to carry and pile sandbags along the embankment while enduring sweltering weather. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Armed police officers take a break on the embankment in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, on July 15, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

An aerial photo shows the embankment along the Changjiang River between Jiangjialing and Zhujiaqiao in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, on July 15, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]


Residents rest at a primary school after being evacuated from flood-hit areas in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, on July 15, 2020. [Photos by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A villager of Qiankou village, Shoushansi town in Guantao county shows harvested okra. [Photo/Sipa]

Farmers pick okra at Qiankou village, Shoushansi town, Guantao county of Handan city, Hebei province on July 14, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Farmers in Guantao county of Handan city in North China's Hebei province have developed their okra farming in recent years with the support of local government, turning the crop into a "gold chains" and a path to better livelihoods.

Processing enterprises, partnered with local farmers, extended the industrial chain of okra farming and developed products such as okra flower tea, okra chips, and okra polysaccharide products, increasing the income of local farmers.

Staff members cut okra at a processing workshop of a biotech company in Guantao county of Handan city, Hebei province on July 14, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A staff member cleans okra at a processing workshop of a biotech company in Guantao county of Handan city, Hebei province. [Photo/Xinhua]

A staff member of a local biotech company shows okra products to customers at the company's exhibition hall in Guantao county. [Photo/Xinhua]

Customers check okra extract at the exhibition hall of a biotech company in Guantao county. [Photo/Sipa]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Maintenance workers check a high-speed train in a service center in Chengdu, Sichuan Province, July 2020.



Staff members of the Chengdu railway maintenance division of Sichuan focus on their inspection and maintenance work to ensure the travel safety during the flood season. (Photos/China News Service)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's space tracking ship Yuanwang-6 sails on the Yangtze River after departing from a port in east China's Jiangsu Province, July 13, 2020. China's space tracking ship Yuanwang-6 departed from a port in east China's Jiangsu Province Monday for multiple spacecraft monitoring missions. Yuanwang-6, the third-generation Yuanwang space tracking ship, will carry out missions in the Pacific Ocean, the Indian Ocean and the Atlantic Ocean. It will complete a one-way voyage of more than 10,000 nautical miles and operate at sea for 100 days. (Photo by Yang Rui/Xinhua)


Crew members wave goodbye as China's space tracking ship Yuanwang-6 departs from a port in east China's Jiangsu Province, July 13, 2020.(Photo by Yang Rui/Xinhua)

China's space tracking ship Yuanwang-6 departs from a port in east China's Jiangsu Province, July 13, 2020.(Photo by Ni Dongliang/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK
Rainy night by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Through the crowd by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Rainymood by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Midnight walk by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Wandering around by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
DSCF5598 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5592 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5586 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4958 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
IMG_3994 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_3993 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC02632 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon by 陳 小白, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos shows public art created by Ma Xiao, a 30-year-old artist from the Ningxia Hui autonomous region. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


Ma Xiao, a 30-year-old artist from the Ningxia Hui autonomous region produces trendy paintings outdoors. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Ma Xiao, second from left, and his colleagues pose for a group photo. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

More public art works created by Ma Xiao, a 30-year-old artist from the Ningxia Hui autonomous region. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

One person's graffiti is another person's high public art. Ma Xiao subscribes to the latter theory.
The public artist went viral recently, after a number of his works were released online.

The 30-year-old from the Ningxia Hui autonomous region became interested in outdoor public art in 2006. Back then he was more of a graffiti artist who could only make simple, quick drawings on shabby walls. Public outdoor art had not been accepted in cities at that time.

It was not until 2010 that Ma got the chance to create trendy art. And in 2017, he engaged his first major business project when a large shopping mall in Yinchuan, Ningxia, invited him to help create a large work of art on the walls outside one of its buildings.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A girl smiles as she walks outside at No 51 Central School, the biggest temporary settlement in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, on July 15, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

A man feeds Huang Mengjie, a two-year-old girl, at No 51 Central School in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, on July 15, 2020. More than 800 villagers in the flood-stricken region have been relocated to the school, the largest temporary settlement in the county. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Staff workers at No 51 Central School, the biggest temporary settlement in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, organize food and supplies, on July 15, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Residents have dinner at No 51 Central School, the biggest temporary settlement in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, on July 15, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Residents wash clothes at No 51 Central School, the biggest temporary settlement in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, on July 15, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Boys play mobile games at No 51 Central School, the biggest temporary settlement in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, on July 15, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Employees pick green beans at a green bean planting demonstration base in Changsheng township of Kedong county, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, July 14, 2020. Located in the southern foothills of the Greater Hinggan Mountains, Kedong county has made great efforts in developing poverty-alleviation industries in recent years to help the locals increase income and shake off poverty. [Photos/Xinhua]

An employee loads green beans at a green bean planting demonstration base in Changsheng township of Kedong county, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, July 14, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Workers process green beans at a workshop of Tianwei Food Co Ltd in Kedong county, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, July 14, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Fu Gang picks green beans at a green bean planting demonstration base in Changsheng township of Kedong county, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, July 14, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Ding Shaoxing displays green beans he harvested at a green bean planting demonstration base in Changsheng township of Kedong county, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, July 14, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Villagers read books at a reading room of Qinglong Village in Dasheng Town of Yubei District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, July 15, 2020. In recent years, the Dasheng Town has taken various measures, including infrastructure upgrade, living conditions improvement and cultural service centers opening for free, to improve local people's quality of life. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

Villagers have a walk at Qinglong Village in Dasheng Town of Yubei District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, July 15, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

A villager selects books at a reading room of Qinglong Village in Dasheng Town of Yubei District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, July 15, 2020.. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

Villagers exercise at Qinglong Village in Dasheng Town of Yubei District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, July 15, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

A resident exercises at the cultural service center of Xingsheng community in Dasheng Town of Yubei District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, July 15, 2020. In recent years, the Dasheng Town has taken various measures, including infrastructure upgrade, living conditions improvement and cultural service centers opening for free, to improve local people's quality of life. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

A villager cleans up in front of her house at Qinglong Village in Dasheng Town of Yubei District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, July 15, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

Villagers exercise at Qinglong Village in Dasheng Town of Yubei District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, July 15, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

A girl practices calligraphy at the cultural service center of Dasheng Town in Yubei District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, July 15, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

Villagers exercise at Qinglong Village in Dasheng Town of Yubei District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, July 15, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Luo Shasha, owner of a textile company, in the showroom, Shaoyang county, Central China's Hunan province, July 14. [Photo/Xinhua]

A worker traces a pattern from a piece of blue calico, Shaoyang county, Central China's Hunan province, July 14. [Photo/Xinhua]

A worker carves patterns on a printing plate, Shaoyang county, Central China's Hunan province, July 14. [Photo/Xinhua]

A worker scraps away the dried soybean dregs from the finished blue calico, Shaoyang county, Central China's Hunan province, July 14. [Photo/Xinhua]

A worker starches the fabric with soybean milk, Shaoyang county, Central China's Hunan province, July 14. [Photo/Xinhua]

Blue calico, first worn by farmers and fishermen, means blue cloth with white patterns or white cloth with blue patterns. The patterns are inspired by nature, consisting of symbols of animals, plants or figures from folklore. In modern times, blue calico is used to make daily clothing and bedding, and also a way to prosperity.

In Shaoyang county, Central China's Hunan province, the handmade blue calico has also become an example of intangible cultural heritage, improving people's lives. The textile company, set up by Yang Caihong and her daughter Luo Shasha, now cooperates with 2,000 villagers to grow soybean and gallnut. A total of 200 local families have been lifted out of poverty so far.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai
DSC08490 by Jakob Wells, on Flickr
DSC08161 by Jakob Wells, on Flickr
DSC08118 by Jakob Wells, on Flickr
DSC08479 by Jakob Wells, on Flickr
DSC07853 by Jakob Wells, on Flickr
DSC07934 by Jakob Wells, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Nikon by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
宅男外騎 #烏來 #SPDI #sseinteractionfitness #darebikes #commute #commuter #bike #cycle #urbancycling #urbancyclist #urbancycle #taipei #taiwan #Bicycle #自行車 #單車通勤 by 臭 嚕嚕, on Flickr
宅男外騎 #烏來 #SPDI #sseinteractionfitness #darebikes #commute #commuter #bike #cycle #urbancycling #urbancyclist #urbancycle #taipei #taiwan #Bicycle #自行車 #單車通勤 by 臭 嚕嚕, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC4642-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_7168-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_6577-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC04864 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC04929 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC04878 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A graduate from a high school dedicated for Tibetan students in Nantong, Jiangsu province, bids an emotional farewell to her teacher, July 11, 2020. [Photo by Xu Peiqin/Asianewsphoto]

Craftsmen weave bamboo products at a village in Qutang town, Hai'an city, Jiangsu province, July 14, 2020. [Photo by Zhai Huiyong/Asianewsphoto]

A man makes _nang_, a baked flatbread and staple for Uygurs, at a _nang_ industrial training demonstration base in Jinghe county of Bortala Mongol autonomous prefecture, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, July 14, 2020. [Photo by Kurbanjan Mamut/Asianewsphoto]

Children experience scientific experimental equipment during an activity that promotes safety and emergency knowledge in Huai'an, Jiangsu province, July 15, 2020. [Photo by Zhao Qirui/Asianewsphoto]

Staff members watch the water level at the Xingzi hydrological station of the Poyang Lake in East China's Jiangxi province, July 12, 2020. Poyang Lake, China's largest freshwater lake, saw its water level rise to a record high Saturday midnight. [Photo/Xinhua]

A photo taken on July 13, 2020 shows a pavilion submerged by the Yangtze River with rising water levels in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province. [Photo/Xinhua]

Final touches are made to a bronze sculpture at an art workshop in Raoyang county, Hebei province, on July 13, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Huge lotus plant on full display


The Victoria regia, a lotus that has the largest leaves of all aquatic plants in the world, has recently entered its best viewing period in Xishuangbanna, Yunnan province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Women pose for photos while sitting on _Victoria regia_, a lotus with the largest leaves of all aquatic plants in the world, in Xishuangbanna, Yunnan province. [Photos by Yu Zuidong/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Two thirds of Longkou village are inundated in Lianhu township in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, July 16, 2020. The supplies of water and electricity have been cut off. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Firefighters from Lishui, East China's Zhejiang province, take part in relocating villagers from Longkou village in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, July 16, 2020. The levee protecting Lianhu township at Poyang Lake collapsed in two places on July 12 and 13, and flood water soon inundated parts of the township. No casualties have been reported in the flood-hit area. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Villagers wait in line to board boats to safety in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, July 16, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Villagers board a boat to safety in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, July 16, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Villagers take a boat to safety in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, July 16, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Villagers take a boat to safety in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, July 16, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Zhang Jiangyan, 22, wearing glasses, brings her two daughters to her mother's home by taking a boat in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, July 16, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rocket to lift Mars probe moved to launch pad


Long March 5 carrier rocket arrives at its launch pad to lift China's Tianwen 1 Mars probe.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Picture released on Aug 23, 2016 by the lunar probe and space project center of Chinese State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence shows the concept portraying what the Mars rover and lander would look like. [Photo/Xinhua]



Long March 5 carrier rocket arrives at its launch pad to lift China's Tianwen-1 Mars probe at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in south China's Hainan Province, July 17, 2020. Tianwen 1, a Chinese Mars probe, is set to be launched atop a Long March 5 carrier rocket in the coming days (Photos/China News Service)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_4064-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC04501 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC04499 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC04481 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC04470 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC04467 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
2020.7.12 by Charlie Ma, on Flickr
making dumplings by Monterey Indo-Pac Photography, on Flickr
fortune teller, Hengfeng Rd. by Monterey Indo-Pac Photography, on Flickr
Bieyoutian Pavilion by Monterey Indo-Pac Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
DSC_1113 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5006 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5004 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5002 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_6179 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_6055 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_5961 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_5833 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_5771 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_5784 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Artist uses 'bamboo brush' for unexpected effects


Instead of a pencil, Deng Yu sketches most of his paintings with a "bamboo brush". Inspired by Chinese writing brushes, his brush is made of bamboo twigs, and represents his latest attempt to create unpredictability in splatter effects.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Paintings of the Monkey King by Deng Yu, created using a bamboo brush. [Photo provided to China Daily]




Paintings by Deng Yu. [Photo provided to China Daily]
Instead of a pencil, Deng Yu sketches most of his paintings with a "bamboo brush". Inspired by Chinese writing brushes, his brush is made of bamboo twigs, and represents his latest attempt to create unpredictability in splatter effects.

"After trying various materials, including paper, plastic and styrofoam, I found the handmade bamboo brush handles the heavy and thick acrylic paint well. On canvas, its effect is close to the art of Chinese calligraphy," the 44-year-old artist from Shenyang, Liaoning province, said.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

These aerial photos taken on July 17, 2020 shows Dengjia village in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, is besieged by flooding. The Jiangxi Hydrographic Office renewed a red alert for floods on Friday as water levels in the Poyang Lake area are still above the alert level. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Armed police officers and residents in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, transport relief materials on July 17, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Armed police officers remove some sandbags from an embankment to lighten its pressure in Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, on July 17, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Huang Jinchun, a villager from Guihu village of Poyang county, East China's Jiangxi province, salvages some household items after water levels dipped on July 17, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo shows a man taking pictures of the flood in Chongqing, Southwest China, July 18, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


The Chongqing section of the Yangtze River currently faces the biggest flood since the start of flood season in China. [Photos/Xinhua]

Some shops in Ciqikou scenic spot in Chongqing are submerged, July 18, 2020. Affected by heavy rainfall, the Jialing River water level in Chongqing has risen significantly recently. [Photo/Xinhua]


Affected by heavy rainfall, the Jialing River water level in Chongqing has risen significantly recently. Photos shows the Ciqikou scenic spot in the city on July 18. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The 700-year-old Guanyin Pavilion was surrounded by flood waters from the swollen Yangtze River in Ezhou City, Hubei Province, July 17, 2019. 



Continuous downpours have caused water levels to rise in major rivers and lakes in many parts of the country since the flood season started. (Photos/China News Service)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSCF5668 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5665 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5043 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5040 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5016 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5656 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai
Tricycle (20-03-2020) by Runen LIU, on Flickr
COVID-19 uniforms (20-03-2020) by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
9 Signs You’re In Love With Gigafactory 9 | gigafactory 9 by Mary Voss, on Flickr
IMG_0304 by Adrian Casey, on Flickr
IMG_0271 by Adrian Casey, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
gettyimages-1158045214-2048x2048 by Jason Tom, on Flickr
#單車通勤日 #單車盟 #讓單車再度偉大 #Bike2Work #單車通勤日請你喝咖啡 #FreeCoffee4BikeCommuters #coffee #cafe #commute #commuter #bike #cycle #urbancycling #urbancyclist #urbancycle #taipei #taiwan #Bicycle #自行車 #panaracer #gravelkingsk #riverscoffee by 臭 嚕嚕, on Flickr
#單車通勤日 #單車盟 #讓單車再度偉大 #Bike2Work #單車通勤日請你喝咖啡 #FreeCoffee4BikeCommuters #coffee #cafe #commute #commuter #bike #cycle #urbancycling #urbancyclist #urbancycle #taipei #taiwan #Bicycle #自行車 #panaracer #gravelkingsk #riverscoffee by 臭 嚕嚕, on Flickr
Busy tourist street near Taipei, Taiwan by SOUTH WEST AERIAL SURVEYS, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_9066L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9062L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8516L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8525L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8797L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8788L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Colorful flying kites from Weifang on show. [Photo provided to China Daily]

_Evoking Nostalgia_, an exhibition at the National Museum of China in Beijing, brings together hundreds of objects representing Shandong's diverse folk arts and dynamic handicrafts.

A set of bridal outfits on show. [Photo provided to China Daily]

A vintage carriage on show. [Photo provided to China Daily]

A vivid piece of traditional dyed cloth on show. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Cloth-made tigers, a traditional toy in Shandong, are on show. Photo by Jiang Dong-China Daily

Vintage domestic appliances are on show. [Photo by Jiang Dong/China Daily]

Displays include farming implements, tableware, embroidery and children's toys. The exhibits convey the wisdom of building a harmonious relationship with nature.

A _nianhua_ painting from Gaomi on show. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Jiu Jiang, a 57-year-old villager in Linsu village, Bailang township, in North China's Inner Mongolia autonomous region, drives a horse carriage, on July 17, 2020. Once a lumberman himself, Jiu is now a tour guide, as the region's tourism industry has flourished in recent years. Many local houses in the village have been transformed into homestay guesthouses, featuring vintage household items and facilities from the 1950s and offering tourists an all-round experience of a lumberman's life back in the day. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Han Zhongyong, center, manager of a guesthouse, poses for a photo with tourists in Linsu village, Bailang township, North China's Inner Mongolia autonomous region, on July 17, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Tourists visit a local museum in Linsu village, Bailang township, North China Inner Mongolia autonomous region, on July 17, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

A villager creates butterfly-shaped handicrafts in Linsu village, Bailang township, North China Inner Mongolia autonomous region, on July 17, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An online show featuring 40 Peking Opera classics was recently held by the Cangzhou Peking Opera Troupe, gaining popularity among fans of traditional Chinese opera.[Photo/Xinhua]



Actors perform Peking Opera in Cangzhou, North China's Hebei province, July 14, 2020. An online show featuring 40 Peking Opera classics was recently held by the Cangzhou Peking Opera Troupe, gaining popularity among fans of traditional Chinese opera.[Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Daily life of ferryman at Miaoshang crossing in Huangjinxia Town, China's Shaanxi - Xinhua | English.news.cn



Han Wenxin (R) and Han Baocheng check the lifesaving suits on the boat at the Miaoshang crossing in Huangjinxia Town, Hanzhong City of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 16, 2020. Han Wenxin, 71, a ferryman for 60 years at the Miaoshang crossing, a 100-year-old crossing in Huangjinxia Town, stuck to his position every day despite of the weather and whenever the villagers needed him, and charged no money from his impoverished clients. In 2018, Han Wenxin broke his feet and called his son Han Baocheng back to continue his business. Although earning few money, Han and his son feel hard to give up the work, as they have deep feelings for the local villagers. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

Han Wenxin ferries at the Miaoshang crossing in Huangjinxia Town, Hanzhong City of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 16, 2020.

Han Baocheng (C) receives a call from a villager demanding a ferry service during a meal at the Miaoshang crossing in Huangjinxia Town, Hanzhong City of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 16, 2020

Han Wenxin (R) greets a villager at the Miaoshang crossing in Huangjinxia Town, Hanzhong City of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 16, 2020.

Han Wenixn (2nd L) helps an elder board the boat at the Miaoshang crossing in Huangjinxia Town, Hanzhong City of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 16, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Daily life in Hong Kong - Xinhua | English.news.cn



People walk in the Hennessy Road in south China's Hong Kong, July 16, 2020. Hong Kong witnessed a resurgence of COVID-19 cases over the past weeks, prompting the government to step up preventive and control efforts again, including mandatory mask-wearing on public transport and closures of some entertainment venues. (Xinhua/Wu Xiaochu)

Visitors take photos of Hong Kong Island in south China's Hong Kong, July 14, 2020. (Xinhua/Wu Xiaochu)

Photo taken on July 14, 2020 shows the Golden Bauhinia Square in south China's Hong Kong, July 14, 2020. (Xinhua/Wu Xiaochu)

People exercise at a park in Hong kong, south China, July 11, 2020.(Xinhua/Lo Ping Fai)
People exercise at the Happy Valley area in south China's Hong Kong, July 16, 2020. (Xinhua/Wu Xiaochu)

People exercise at the Happy Valley area in south China's Hong Kong, July 16, 2020. H(Xinhua/Wu Xiaochu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Viewers enter the auditorium and wait for the screening of the movie _A First Farewell_ at Tian Shan Cinema in Shanghai, on July 20, 2020. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

Cinemas in Shanghai reopened on Monday morning after the China Film Administration lifted restrictions that were introduced in late January to curb the spread of COVID-19.

Tian Shan Cinema at the Hongqiao Art Center, one of the most historic cinemas in the city with 40 years of history, started preparations to receive its first batch of customers as early as 8:30 am on Monday.

Audience members watch the movie _A First Farewell _at Tian Shan Cinema in Shanghai, on July 20, 2020. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

The first movie that the cinema screened was "_A First Fairwell_" at 9:50 am. The movie is a story about familial ties told from the perspective of three ethnic Uygur children.

A screen at the Tian Shan Cinema reminds people to show their health QR codes before entering the theater in Shanghai, on July 20, 2020. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People enjoy leisure time at Jingshan Park in Beijing on Monday morning, July 20, 2020. 



Parks in Beijing see more visitors as the city lowered its level of emergency response to COVID-19 from Level II to Level III on Monday. The move comes almost a month after the city raised its COVID-19 emergency response to Level 2 on June 16 as a new cluster related to Xinfadi wholesale market in south Beijing's Fengtai District was reported. (Photos: China News Service/ Du Yang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing
philmalvilan-china-beijing-street-night-dance by Phil Malvilan street photography, on Flickr
philmalvilan-china-beijing-street-girl by Phil Malvilan street photography, on Flickr
Beijing CBD Julho 2020_01 by Leandro Alves da Silva, on Flickr
Beijing CBD Julho 2020_05 by Leandro Alves da Silva, on Flickr
Temple of Heaven in Beijing by Ines Neuhauser, on Flickr
street scenes of Beijing. by Guo Mu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by 哈哈 黃, on Flickr
Me and My Friends Walking down the Slope by ificouldreadmymind, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Wang Haizhu (C), an inheritor of the fish-skin art of the Hezhe ethnic minority, guides an apprentice to make fish skin decorations in Bacha Village, Tongjiang City of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, July 21, 2020. Bacha Village, dominated by people of Hezhe ethnic minority, has led a way of poverty relief through developing economy suited to local conditions. All the 14 registered poor families have shaken off poverty. The per-capita disposable income of villagers has been raised to 22,150 yuan (about 3,168 US dollars) in 2019 from 16,102 yuan (about 2,303 US dollars) in 2015. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)

Wang Haizhu, an inheritor of the fish-skin art of the Hezhe ethnic minority, shows a fish skin decoration in Bacha Village, Tongjiang City of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, July 21, 2020.


Aerial photos taken on July 21, 2020 shows the Hezhe new area in Bacha Village in Tongjiang City of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province.

A family of Hezhe ethnic minority, who have shaken off poverty, poses for photos in front of their house in Hezhe new area of Bacha Village, Tongjiang City of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, July 21, 2020.

A fisherwoman throws fish into the boat in Bacha Village, Tongjiang City of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, July 22, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taiwan
Shadows by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Peter Pan by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
20200725-GR005406 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200619-EGL00102 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200718-EGL00988 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200718-EGL00976 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
tilt alley by TC, on Flickr
signs2 by TC, on Flickr
distraction by TC, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Taipei Street by 陳 仰聖, on Flickr
Taipei Street by 陳 仰聖, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_0138L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0133L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0132L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0091L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0089L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_1282 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1265 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5846 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5844 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5843 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5842 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Working staff load plums into a transport vehicle in Wuniu village of Southwest China's Chongqing on July 23, 2020. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

A tourist picks plums in Wuniu village of Southwest China's Chongqing on July 23, 2020. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

Workers pick plums at the sorting workshop in Wuniu village of Southwest China's Chongqing on July 23, 2020. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]


Staff select plums for packing at a workshop in Wuniu village of Southwest China's Chongqing on July 23, 2020. [Photos by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

Packed plums are prepared to be shipped to cities by express service in Wuniu village of Southwest China's Chongqing on July 23, 2020. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos shows the temporary quarantine facilities in Lei Yue Mun Park & Holiday Village in Hong Kong, July 23, 2020. (Photos/China News Service)



350 units at Lei Yue Mun Park and Holiday Village is ready to accommodate COVID-19 patients in stable condition in order to alleviate the demand for the isolation beds in public hospitals. About 30 COVID-19 patients who are in the process of recovery will be admitted to the facility on Friday. This is the first time since the COVID-19 outbreak in Hong Kong that a community isolation facility is used to receive mild patients.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on July 25, 2020 shows a view of a commercial facility refitted from old train carriages in Yuhua District of Shijiazhuang City, north China's Hebei Province. Seventeen old train carriages have been refitted into a commercial facility for citizens to enjoy leisure time in Shijiazhuang. [Photo/Xinhua]


People enjoy their leisure time at a commercial facility refitted from old train carriages in Yuhua District of Shijiazhuang City, north China's Hebei Province, July 25, 2020. [Photos/Xinhua]

People have dinner at a commercial facility refitted from old train carriages in Yuhua District of Shijiazhuang City, north China's Hebei Province, July 25, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ningxia's wineries brew up vintage success


On a summer afternoon in a winery in Yinchuan, capital of the Ningxia Hui autonomous region, Liu Li explained the winemaking process to visitors.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Liu Li and her husband ride home after work last month. CHEN ZEBING/CHINA DAILY

Tourists enjoy a tasting session at a winery in Yinchuan, Ningxia Hui autonomous region, last month. CHEN ZEBING/CHINA DAILY

Field worker Wang Caixia picks grapes in a vineyard. CHEN ZEBING/CHINA DAILY

Liu (right) inspects casks of wine in a cellar. CHEN ZEBING/CHINA DAILY

Liu pours water from a wine bottle as practice while a colleague is observing. Chen Zebing/China Daily

Liu and her family prepare vegetables for dinner. Chen Zebing/China Daily


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children practice their body shapes at a dancing school in Lianyun District, Lianyungang, east China's Jiangsu Province, July 26, 2020. (Photo by Wang Chun/Xinhua)

Children practice martial arts at a local school in Zunhua, north China's Hebei Province, July 25, 2020. (Photo by Liu Mancang/Xinhua)

Children practice tae kwon do at a martial arts school in Haian, east China's Jiangsu Province, July 25, 2020. (Photo by Xu Jinbai/Xinhua)

Children learn basic dance moves at a dancing school in Zigui County, Yichang, central China's Hubei Province, July 26, 2020. (Photo by Wang Huifu/Xinhua)

Children attend a training session during a soccer summer camp in Lianhuaba Village of Xuan'en County, Enshi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture, central China's Hubei Province, July 25, 2020. (Photo by Song Wen/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children practice for dribbling under instructions during a training session at a basketball summer camp in Hengshui, north China's Hebei Province, July 26, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)

A child (front) shoots the ball during a training session at a basketball summer camp in Hengshui, north China's Hebei Province, July 26, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)


An instuctor teaches children during a training session at a basketball summer camp in Hengshui, north China's Hebei Province, July 26, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)

A child passes the ball to an instructor during a training session at a basketball summer camp in Hengshui, north China's Hebei Province, July 26, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)

A child jumps during a training session at a basketball summer camp in Hengshui, north China's Hebei Province, July 26, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Singapore
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC04832 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC04787 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC05106 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC05098 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC05077 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC05058 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People wearing masks walk in the Central area of Hong Kong, south China, July 27, 2020.

A man and a child wearing masks walk in the Central area of Hong Kong, south China, July 27, 2020.

Hong Kong announced further tightening of anti-epidemic measures, including prohibition of dining-in services in restaurants and mandatory mask-wearing in all public places, which will come into effect on Wednesday. (Photoa/China News Service)

Photo shows people dine in a restaurant in Hong Kong, July 27, 2020.(?)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Actors rehearse an outdoor performance in Qinhuangdao, North China's Hebei province, July 26, 2020. This outdoor performance in rehearsal is expected to become a new attraction here.[Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos taken on July 27, 2020 shows floodwater being discharged from the Three Gorges Dam in central China's Hubei Province. The third flood of the year in the Yangtze River occurred in its upper reaches as the Three Gorges reservoir saw an inflow of 50,000 cubic meters per second at 2 p.m. Sunday. (Photo/China News Service)


Aerial photos shows the the distinct landscape formed at the intersection of the Yangtze River and the Poyang Lake in Hukou county, East China's Jiangxi Province, July 27, 2020. (Photo/China News Service)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Staff members sells goods via live streaming at a supermarket set up under a poverty relief program in Beijing, capital of China, July 28, 2020. Opening on Tuesday, the supermarket covers an area of 1,200 square meters and sells about 1,000 products from regions with Beijing's poverty reduction support. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)



Customers shop at a supermarket set up under a poverty relief program in Beijing, capital of China, July 28, 2020.(Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

Staff members arrange goods at a supermarket set up under a poverty relief program in Beijing, capital of China, July 28, 2020.(Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

On the playground at a kindergarten for children from various ethnic groups in Kangbashi district of Ordos, north China’s Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, children can be seen playing anklebone games, building a yurt and wrestling, all traditional Mongolian games.



It’s a typical scene of how children from the Mongolian ethnic group inherit their traditional culture under the guidance of their teachers.

The kindergarten also offers courses that are pertinent to this ethnic group, such as the proper etiquette in daily behavior. In the teaching building, some kids were seen learning how to receive guests as a Mongolian family, while others made saddles out clay or made dairy products.

By integrating traditional Mongolian culture into kids’ daily activities, the kindergarten inspires them to inherit their ethnic culture and love their hometown.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Singapore
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC0881-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC0974-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC0925-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC0966-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC0964-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1015-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
IMG_0564 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0457L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_0466L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Exquisite Pulan folk costume in Tibet is 1,000-year tradition






www.ecns.cn






Women wearing Burang clothes are seen in Burang County of Ali, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, July 28, 2020. Burang clothes, decorated with gold, silver, pearls and other jewels, has a history of more than 1,000 years. (Xinhua/Zhan Yan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Volunteer teacher Wen Changhao gives a lesson on science and technology to local children in Wuying Miao Village of Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, July 28, 2020. A total of eight postgraduate students from Northwestern Polytechnical University have volunteered to Rongshui County to conduct teaching here since September 2019. As part of the voluntary teaching program, they gave lessons to local women and children in Wuying Miao Village on Mandarin, music, science and technology on July 28, 2020. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

Local children have a class in Wuying Miao Village of Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, July 28, 2020.(Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

Volunteer teacher Gao Jie gives a lesson on Mandarin in Wuying Miao Village of Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, July 28, 2020.(Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

Volunteer teacher Gao Jie gives a lesson on music to local women during a Mandarin training session in Wuying Miao Village of Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, July 28, 2020.(Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

Volunteer teachers enjoy music with local children in Wuying Miao Village of Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, July 28, 2020.(Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors view concept vehicles during an event showcasing the products and culture of China's iconic auto brand Hongqi in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province, July 28, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)


A fleet of vehicles start an urban tour during an event showcasing the products and culture of China's iconic auto brand Hongqi in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province, July 28, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)


Visitors look at the H9 sedan during an event showcasing the products and culture of China's iconic auto brand Hongqi in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province, July 28, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)

A visitor takes pictures of a limousine during an event showcasing the products and culture of China's iconic auto brand Hongqi in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province, July 28, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_9813L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9812L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9794L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9774L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9759L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9757L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
Chasing the target by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Shadows by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Tug of war for equal right by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
_MG_2014 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_2013 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_2008 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSCF4070 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1602 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3627 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3624 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3614 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF1887 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Kalsang Droma, a staff member at the agricultural industry park in Nyingchi, Tibet, looks for ripe tomatoes to pick in the greenhouse. [Photo by Palden Nyima/China Daily]

A Tibetan villager in the agricultural industry park in Nyingchi, Tibet, pulls weeds in the greenhouse. [Photo by Palden Nyima/China Daily]

An agro-technician receives an average salary of 4,500 yuan ($642) monthly, while ordinary staff members receive more because their work is heavier — a monthly salary of 6,000 yuan.

"We plant 13 kinds of fruits and vegetables," said Jiang Dewen, who is in charge of the park. We teach residents how to plant vegetables and fruit in the greenhouse, but the most important thing is to give them skills that they can share with others in the future."

More than 334 households in six nearby villages benefit from the project.

A Tibetan villager works in the agriculture park in Nyingchi, Tibet. [Photo by Palden Nyima/China Daily]

A staff member of the park displays a selection of fruit. [Photo by Palden Nyima/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People line up to buy take-away food at a restaurant in Hong Kong, south China, July 29, 2020. Stricter social distancing measures took effect in Hong Kong on Wednesday. Dining-in services in restaurants are prohibited. (Xinhua/Lo Ping Fai)

People line up to buy take-away food at a restaurant in Hong Kong, south China, July 29, 2020.

A man buys food at a restaurant in Hong Kong, south China, July 29, 2020.

A man has a meal at a park in Hong Kong, south China, July 29, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The world's only surviving panda triplets celebrated their sixth birthday in Guangzhou City of south China's Guangdong Province on July 29, 2020. (Photo: China News Service/ Chen Jimin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Volunteers cut hair for villagers at a temporary shelter in a school at Feixi County, east China's Anhui Province, July 29, 2020. Affected by floods, over 200 villagers in Fengle Town of Hefei were transferred to the school. Volunteers at the temporary shelter helped with the conveying of flood relief materials, food distribution, health care services, homework tutorship and free hairdressing services. (Xinhua/Liu Junxi)

A volunteer tutors a girl at a temporary shelter in a school at Feixi County, east China's Anhui Province, July 29, 2020.

A volunteer teaches singing to children at a temporary shelter in a school at Feixi County, east China's Anhui Province, July 29, 2020.

A volunteer plays game with children at a temporary shelter in a school at Feixi County, east China's Anhui Province, July 29, 2020.

A volunteer records a villager's demand for medicine at a temporary shelter in the No.168 Middle School in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, July 29, 2020. Affected by floods, more than 300 villagers in Sanhe Town of Hefei were transferred to the school. Free meals, psychological counseling and daily living assistance are provided in the shelter. (Xinhua/Zhou Mu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
KYOCERA YASHICA T4 by sking, on Flickr
OLYMPUS STYLEZOOM160 by sking, on Flickr
OLYMPUS STYLEZOOM160 by sking, on Flickr
OLYMPUS STYLEZOOM160 by sking, on Flickr
暗夜 by sking, on Flickr
你的語言 by sking, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing
Destination/Overseas PreWedding In Beijing by Flow Photography Services, on Flickr
Otra magnifica Pagoda, Beijing by Albert Navas, on Flickr
philmalvilan-china-beijing-street-girl by Phil Malvilan street photography, on Flickr
Imperial Palaces of the Ming and Qing Dynasties in Beijing and Shenyang by Saint @ Postcrossing, on Flickr
20200725-Sanlitun-33.jpg by magicalweasal, on Flickr
Destination/Overseas PreWedding in Beijing by Flow Photography Services, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon by 陳 小白, on Flickr
IMG_8723 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_8660 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_6354 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_5627 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
DSCF4083 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4081 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1608 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3637 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3634 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3632 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A girl plays with water in a fountain at Huaxi Live Wukesong in Haidian district, Beijing, July 24, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Hot air balloons rise up at Danxia National Geological Park in Zhangye, Northwest China's Gansu province, July 26, 2020. An international hot air balloon festival opened here on Sunday. A total of 100 hot air balloons will bring performances during the festival. [Photo/Xinhua]

Children watch a shadow play during a workshop held by a community in Fengrun district of Tangshan city, North China's Hebei province, July 27, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Tourists step lightly on the 1.6-meter-wide Coiling Dragon Cliff glass skywalk at Tianmen Mountain in Zhangjiajie National Forest Park, Hunan province, on July 27. The 100-meter-long path is the third glass skywalk on the mountain. SHAO YING/FOR CHINA DAILY

Left-behind children learn to play the drum, which is listed as an intangible cultural heritage in Yuncheng, North China's Shanxi province, on July 27, 2020. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A newborn Siberian tiger cub is seen at Hengdaohezi Siberian Tiger Park in Hailin, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, July 28, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A bubble "football" used for zorbing is enjoyed at a picturesque area in Chongli district, Zhangjiakou, Hebei province, on July 28. Chongli will cohost snow events at the Winter Olympics in 2022 along with Beijing. Its scenic setting means it has become a popular destination for tourists to escape the sweltering summer heat. LIU XIAOLIN/FOR CHINA DAILY

Farmers feed finless eels at a production base in Ruihong township of Yugan county, Jiangxi province, on July 28. Since the start of this year, commercial fishing has been banned along the Yangtze River and in conservation areas for aquatic life. The ban led some former fishermen in the county to turn to aquatic life farming and processing to make a living. There are now more than 12,000 people in Yugan working in the industry. ZHU WENBIAO/FOR CHINA DAILY

A woman wearing Burang clothes is seen in Burang county of Ali, Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, July 28, 2020. Burang clothes, decorated with gold, silver, pearls and other jewels, have a history of more than 1,000 years. [Photo/Xinhua]

A woman is seen performing on a pole. The final of the 2020 China Pole Dancing Open is held in North China's Tianjin on July 28, 2020. [Photo/Chinanews.com]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Large crowds flock to China Joy


The 2020 China Digital Entertainment Expo and Conference, or China Joy, kicked off in Shanghai on Friday, with large crowds demonstrating how avid gamers are undeterred by the series of health checks at the entrance.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






The 2020 China Digital Entertainment Expo and Conference, or China Joy, kicks off in Shanghai on Friday. [Photo by Gao Erqiang / chinadaily.com.cn]


The 2020 China Digital Entertainment Expo and Conference, or China Joy, kicked off in Shanghai on Friday, with large crowds demonstrating how avid gamers are undeterred by the series of health checks at the entrance.


Covering 130,000 square meters, this year's four-day expo will showcase the latest games and devices from more than 400 companies, including industry bigwigs such as Tencent, NetEast and Ubisoft.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ancient bronze chariot restored in China's Shaanxi



A part of a restored bronze chariot is seen at a base of Shaanxi Provincial Institute of Archaeology in Xi'an City, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 30, 2020. 


The wheel of a restored bronze chariot is seen at a base of Shaanxi Provincial Institute of Archaeology in Xi'an City, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 30, 2020.


A restored bronze chariot is on display at a base of Shaanxi Provincial Institute of Archaeology in Xi'an City, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 30, 2020.
A bronze chariot, dating from the Western Zhou Dynasty (1046-771 BC), has been restored by cultural-relics protection workers in a project lasting three years, according to the Shaanxi Provincial Institute of Archaeology. The chariot, unearthed in 2014 at the Zhouyuan site in northwestern Shaanxi, is 3.13 meters long, 2.7 meters wide, and 1.5 meters high. When it was discovered, it had been crushed into thousands of fragments. The skeletal remains of four horses were also unearthed with it. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Venues of 2022 Winter Olympic Games- China.org.cn




Photos taken on July 28, 2020 shows an inner view of the iconic "Water Cube" swimming venue from 2008, which now has become the "Ice Cube", a premier curling venue, in Beijing, capital of China. [Photo/Xinhua] 


Photos taken on July 28, 2020 shows views of the National Speed Skating Oval, also known as the "Ice Ribbon", in Beijing, capital of China. [Photo/Xinhua]

Photo taken on July 29, 2020 shows a view of the National Sliding Center in Yanqing, located in the northern suburbs of Beijing, capital of China. [Photo/Xinhua]

Aerial photo taken on July 30, 2020 shows the construction site of the National Ski Jumping Center in Chongli District of Zhangjiakou City, north China's Hebei Province. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Guangzhou
Red Sky by Ralph Rahmer, on Flickr
Untitled by Ralph Rahmer, on Flickr
Untitled by Ralph Rahmer, on Flickr
Stormy Evening by Ralph Rahmer, on Flickr
Posing by Ralph Rahmer, on Flickr
Untitled by Ralph Rahmer, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC1783-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC7069-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC7276-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC07565 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC07537 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Musical instrument repair shop by Runen LIU, on Flickr
China Video Production by Jiang Liqin, on Flickr
Sideway by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSCF1265 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF4568 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC05283 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF1045 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
_NEI2580 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_MG_1218 by Neil Chen, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Elderly residents play Tibetan chess in the nursing home. [Photo by Palden Nyima/chinadaily.com.cn]


Elder residents enjoy their life in the nursing home. [Photo by Palden Nyima/chinadaily.com.cn]

More than 90 elderly Tibetans who lack proper homecare have adopted a nursing home in Tibet's Nakartse county as their home because of the center's attentive care and range of services.

A resident plays billiards in the nursing home. [Photo by Palden Nyima/chinadaily.com.cn]

Losang Chodron, the head of the center, said the elderly people receive housing, food, hygiene, medical care and suitable sports activities and amusements.

A woman uses a massaging armchair at the center. [Photo by Palden Nyima/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People visit the Suzhou Creative & Design Cultural Industry Expo in Suzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, July 31, 2020. The 9th China Suzhou Creative & Design Cultural Industry Expo with the theme of "New Design, New Life and New Paradise" kicked off here on Friday. The three-day exhibition attracted over 400 exhibitors from across the country. [Photos/Xinhua]

Exhibitors show traditional textile craftsmanship at the Suzhou Creative & Design Cultural Industry Expo in Suzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, July 31, 2020.

Exhibitors present a cheongsam show at the Suzhou Creative & Design Cultural Industry Expo in Suzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, July 31, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Girls skate at an ice rink in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region on Aug. 1, 2020. (Xinhua/Cao Yiming)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People visit ChinaJoy 2020 in Shanghai, east China, July 31, 2020. Asia's biggest game event ChinaJoy, known as the China Digital Entertainment Expo and Conference, kicked off on Friday in Shanghai. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

A visitor plays table tennis with a robot at the ChinaJoy 2020 in Shanghai, east China, July 31, 2020. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

People take photos of cartoon models at ChinaJoy 2020 in Shanghai, east China, July 31, 2020. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A worker checks a product at a violin workshop of Queshan Violin Industrial Park in Queshan County of Zhumadian City, central China's Henan Province, June 23, 2020. With an annual output of about 400,000 violins, Queshan produces more than 80 percent of made-in-China medium and high-quality violins, violas, cellos, bass and violin accessories. About 90 percent of violin-related products from Queshan are made for exports to Italy, the United States, Germany and Hungary, generating an annual revenue of more than 10 million U.S. dollars. (Xinhua/Li Jianan)

Students attend a rehearsal at a hand-made violin producers' association in Queshan County of Zhumadian City, central China's Henan Province, July 4, 2020.(Xinhua/Li Jianan)

A worker checks a product at a violin workshop of Queshan Violin Industrial Park in Queshan County of Zhumadian City, central China's Henan Province, June 23, 2020.
(Xinhua/Li Jianan)



Workers work at a violin workshop of Queshan Violin Industrial Park in Queshan County of Zhumadian City, central China's Henan Province, June 24, 2020.(Xinhua/Li Jianan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Sina Entertainment News On August 1, Yang Chaoyue's studio posted photos of her birthday. In the photo, Yang Chaoyue was wearing a retro patchwork floral dress, showing elegance and agility in her gestures.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Kaohsiung
_MG_2359 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_9418 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_9381 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_9383 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_1694 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_5850 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A5535 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5530 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5525 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5514 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5513 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Singapore
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan*
_MG_2285 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_2193 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_0977 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_1001 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_1376 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A staff member helps a passenger buy ticket at Xiuyinggang Ferry Terminal in Haikou, south China's Hainan Province, Aug. 2, 2020. Typhoon Sinlaku, the third one of this year, is heading northwestward at about 15 km per hour and is expected to land on the northern coast of Vietnam at around Sunday noon, China's National Meteorological Center said. (Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)

Passengers and vehicles get on a ro-ro ship at Xiuyinggang Ferry Terminal in Haikou, south China's Hainan Province, Aug. 2, 2020. (Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)


Passengers line up to buy tickets at Xiuyinggang Ferry Terminal in Haikou, south China's Hainan Province, Aug. 2, 2020.(Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)

A ro-ro ship approaches Xiuyinggang Ferry Terminal in Haikou, south China's Hainan Province, Aug. 2, 2020.(Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)

Passengers and vehicles board a ro-ro ship at Xiuyinggang Ferry Terminal in Haikou, south China's Hainan Province, Aug. 2, 2020.(Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shadow play artist Cai Shancun makes a shadow puppet at home in Ducun Village of Yangxian County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Aug. 1, 2020. Cai Shancun is an inheritor of the shadow play in Shaanxi Province. Born into a family with generations of shadow play artists, he is good at singing and playing musical instruments, especially proficient in making shadow puppets. He founded a shadow play theater in Ducun Village of Yangxian County in 1979 and has been committed to the inheritance and development of the folk art for many years. Shadow play, also known as shadow puppetry, is a folk performing art originated in China. In Yangxian County, the shadow play artists pronounce, speak and sing in dialect, adding a distinctive local feature to the traditional Chinese folk art. (Xinhua/Lan Hongguang)

Shadow play artist Cai Shancun and his granddaughter play with a shadow puppet at home in Ducun Village of Yangxian County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Aug. 1, 2020.(Xinhua/Lan Hongguang)

Shadow play artist Cai Shancun watches his granddaughter playing with a shadow puppet at home in Ducun Village of Yangxian County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Aug. 1, 2020.(Xinhua/Lan Hongguang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People enjoy themselves at a beach resort in Huaian, east China's Jiangsu Province, Aug. 2, 2020. (Photo by Wan Zhen/Xinhua)

People enjoy themselves at a water amusement park in Zunhua, north China's Hebei Province, Aug. 2, 2020. (Photo by Liu Mancang/Xinhua)

Tourists drifting in Longsheng County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Aug. 2, 2020. (Photo by Wu Shengbin/Xinhua)

Aerial photo taken on Aug. 2, 2020 shows people enjoying themselves at a water amusement park in Yangzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province. (Photo by Meng Delong/Xinhua)

People enjoy themselves at a beach resort in Zhoushan, east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 2, 2020. (Photo by Yao Feng/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_8024L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9712L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8604L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8607L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8571L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8670L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
20200805-081020_00203 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20200605-164212_07887 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20190811-221231_07961 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
Summer by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors looks at an exhibition of ancient Chinese musical instruments at the National Museum of China in Beijing on Aug 6, 2020. [Photos by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Junior reporters in S Chinaâ€™s Guangxi get taste of military life - People's Daily Online


Recently, 100 junior reporters from the Nanning Radio and Television Station in south Chinaâ€™s Guan



en.people.cn





A child engages in a pull-up contest on a horizontal bar with a soldier. (Photo/Dong Yatao)
Recently, 100 junior reporters from the Nanning Radio and Television Station in south China’s Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region experienced military life at the Nanning detachment of the Guangxi Armed Police Corps to inspire their sense of patriotism. After soldiers showed them what they did in military training, children rushed to "compete” with them.



(Photos/Dong Yatao)

Junior reporters learn how to handle a gun. (Photo/Huang Zi)


Children gets a taste of obstacle course training. (Photos/Huang Zi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Pic story of intangible cultural heritage inheritor of bian embroidery in Henan - People's Daily Online


Wang Suhua guides an apprentice at her company in Kaifeng City, central China's Henan Province,



en.people.cn




18 photos in the link.

Wang Suhua guides an apprentice at her company in Kaifeng City, central China's Henan Province, July 30, 2020. Wang Suhua, 85, a national-level intangible cultural heritage inheritor of bian embroidery, has been doing the work since 1957. By collecting ancient bian embroidery works and sorting out traditional embroidery skills in Song Dynasty, Wang and her workmates created more than ten new ways of stitches, and successfully made a bian embroidery masterpiece of the famous ancient painting "Along the River during the Qingming Festival" in 1959. In order to better pass down the craft, Wang set up a company after retiring in 1990. Over the past 30 years, she has trained more than 1,000 people for free who were impoverished, disabled or laid-off. (Xinhua/Li Jianan)

File photo taken in 1958 shows Wang Suhua working at the Kaifeng bian embroidery factory in Kaifeng City, central China's Henan Province. 

Part of an embroidery work made by Wang Suhua is seen at her company in Kaifeng City, central China's Henan Province, July 30, 2020.

Wang Suhua introduces stitches on her works at her company in Kaifeng City, central China's Henan Province, July 30, 2020.


The embroidery work of part of the famous ancient painting "Along the River during the Qingming Festival" made by Wang Suhua and her apprentices is seen at Wang's company in Kaifeng City, central China's Henan Province, July 30, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The satellite, Gaofen 9 04, is sent into orbit by a Long March 2D carrier rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Northwest China, Aug 6, 2020. The satellite will be mainly used for land surveys, city planning, land right confirmation, road network design, crop yield estimation and disaster prevention and mitigation. It will also provide information for the development of the Belt and Road Initiative. (Photo: China News Service/ Wang Jiangbo)


A giant panda arrives at the Yangzhou Taizhou International Airport in Yangzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, Aug. 5, 2020. Transferred from China Conservation and Research Center for the Giant Panda in southwest China's Sichuan Province, two giant pandas, Yun Er and Zhen Sheng, arrived in Yangzhou on Wednesday and will be transferred to Dafeng Port Zoo in Yancheng of Jiangsu. (Photo by Yu Xing/Xinhua)

A finless porpoise is seen in the Yangtze River in Yichang, central China's Hubei Province, Aug. 3, 2020. The finless porpoise, an endemic species in China, is an important indicator of the ecology of the Yangtze. (Photo by Lei Yong/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC0939-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC0917-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC0956-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC0948-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC7834-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC7831-2 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
DSCF3775 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3768 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF3761 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1039 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1038 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1037 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai
A pleasant chat by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Walking by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Musical instrument repair shop by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Sideway by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Vegetable market by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children participate in a fire drill under the guidance of firefighters in Deqing county, Zhejiang province, on July 31, 2020. The fire-themed activity was initiated by the local public security bureau to invite children to experience the daily life of firefighters and educate them about fire safety knowledge and self-protection during summer vacation.[Photo by Wang Zheng/For China Daily]

Visitors at the National Museum of China in Beijing admire a painting featuring builders of temporary hospitals and medical workers, including Zhong Nanshan (center right), a prominent respiratory disease expert, battling COVID-19, on Aug 2, 2020. Zhong has been recommended for a Medal of the Republic for his contributions, officials said on Monday. [Photo by Chen Xiaogen/For China Daily]

A worker renovates a wooden building at Shenyang Palace Museum in Shenyang, Liaoning province, on Aug 5, 2020. The public has been allowed to watch as the museum conducts a new round of preservation work that includes the buildings' furnishings and paintings. [Photo/China News Service]

Children tour a hangar at the Mogan Mountain airport during summer vacation in Deqing county, Zhejiang province, on Aug 4, 2020. The local government organized the activity for more than 30 children of migrant workers to spark their interest in aviation and enrich their summer break. [Photo by Wang Zheng/For China Daily]

Villagers pick white lotus seed pods in a village in Fuzhou, Jiangxi province, on Aug 3, 2020. The Dongxiang district government in Fuzhou is helping lift poor villagers out of poverty by promoting the production of local farm products and fostering local industries. [Photo by HE JIANGHUA/FOR CHINA DAILY]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People cool off at a theme park in Nanchang, Jiangxi province, on Aug 3, 2020 to avoid sweltering summer weather. [Photo/Xinhua]

Farmers drive seeders to transplant rice seedlings in Lu'an, Anhui province, on Aug 2, 2020. To help ease the losses caused by flooding, Party volunteers and local agricultural experts were dispatched to plant crops with farmers. [Photo by CHEN LI/FOR CHINA DAILY]

A snub-nosed monkey interacts with a villager in Yangxian county of Hanzhong, Shaanxi province, on Aug 2, 2020. Located at the southern foot of the Qinling Mountains, the county is home to four precious local species-the panda, the crested ibis, the snub-nosed monkey and the takin. [Photo/Xinhua]

The first mid-course correction of China's Tianwen 1 Mars probe is seen on a screen at the Beijing Aerospace Control Center on Aug 2, 2020. During the seven-month journey, the probe will make two more course corrections and a deep-space maneuver as it travels to Mars. [Photo/Xinhua]

A child peeks through a window at an exhibit at the 9th China Suzhou Creative& Design Cultural Industry Expo in Suzhou, Jiangsu province, on Aug 1, 2020. The exhibition ended on Sunday. [Photo by ZHAI HUIYONG/FOR CHINA DAILY]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A glass sightseeing platform constructed above a waterfall in Dehua's Shiniushan Scenic Spot, Fujian province, is expected to open to public soon. The 520-square-meter platform is suspended at an altitude of 314 meters and offers excellent panorama views of the waterfall below. [Photos/www.qzwb.com]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Global demand returns to Hebei factories


From automobile to sports equipment and clothing industries, companies from diversified industries are working hard in China to meet the demand of customers from all over the globe.




www.chinadaily.com.cn







Staff members work at a workshop of new energy automobile production company in Guangping county, Shijiazhuang city, North China's Hebei province, on Aug 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


Staff members works at a workshop of a sports equipment company in Wuji county, Shijiazhuang city, North China's Hebei province, on Aug 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Staff members check on products' quality at a workshop of a sports equipment company in Wuji county, Shijiazhuang city, North China's Hebei province, on Aug 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Staff members make cashmere sweaters at a workshop in Qinghe county, Xingtai city, North China's Hebei province, on Aug 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Actors & actresses from a local Jin opera troupe give a performance in Touquan village, Jingxing county, Shijiazhuang city of North China's Hebei province, Aug 5, 2020. The Jingxing Jin opera troupe staged a performance on Wednesday in Touquan village, the first of a series of over 60 touring performances in the rural areas of Shijiazhuang city during the summer holidays.[Photo/Xinhua]



Actors & actresses from a local Jin opera troupe prepares for a show in Touquan village, Jingxing county, Shijiazhuang city of North China's Hebei province, Aug 5, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
20200802-EGL01105 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200802-EGL01113 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200804-EGL01288 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200804-GR005686 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200804-EGL01286 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200802-GR005527 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_2643-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_1056S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC2064-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_6059-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_1984-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_4281S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Villagers from Quxu County demonstrates his horse-riding skills during a celebration of the Ongkor Festival in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Aug. 6, 2020. The Ongkor (Bumper Harvest) Festival, a national intangible cultural heritage, is celebrated annually by local people as they pray for good harvests of crops. (Photos by Soinam Norbu/Xinhua)


Villagers from Quxu County takes part in a yak racing to celebrate the Ongkor Festival in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Aug. 7, 2020.(Photos by Soinam Norbu/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Artist introduces Dong Opera to the students at the No.4 middle school of Tianzhu County, Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 5, 2020. During the summer vacation, the No.4 middle school invited artists of Dong Opera to instruct the students who like the opera. The Tianzhu Dong Opera, a local opera of Dong ethnic group, was listed in the fifth batch of provincial intangible cultural heritage of Guizhou Province in 2019. (Photos by Cai Xingwen/Xinhua)


An artist instructs a student in Dong Opera at the No.4 middle school of Tianzhu County, Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 5, 2020.(Photos by Cai Xingwen/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors take part in a night tour held to promote botanic knowledge at Shanghai Chenshan Botanical Garden in east China's Shanghai, Aug. 7, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People enjoy themselves at a water amusement park in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Aug. 5, 2020. Chongqing issued an orange alert for high temperature on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





In pics: workers on Kantan No.3 offshore oil platform in northern waters of South China Sea - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com





20 photos in the link.



Workers fulfil well-drilling task on the Kantan No.3 offshore oil platform in the northern waters of the South China Sea, July 27, 2020. The Kantan No.3 is a semi-submersible oil platform developed domestically by China in 1983. Its 18 well-drilling team members work 12-hour shifts non-stop to detect marine oil and gas resources, which are often found in seabeds 5,000 to 6,000 meters underwater. Life on the oil platform is characterized by toil and boredom, as the weather is scorching hot and there is no mobile phone signal. Typically, the well-drilling workers have to work 28 consecutive days offshore before they can go onshore on a holiday with an equal time length. In over three decades since its started operation, the Kantan No.3 has rigged more than 160 oil and gas wells. (Xinhua/Pu Xiaoxu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taiwan
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSCF5912 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5888 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5872 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5932 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5878 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei

DSCF5914 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5869 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5865 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5867 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5880 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF5852 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_3755-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_1386-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSCF1265 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC05283 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
Untitled by 楊 朝富, on Flickr
IMG_2490L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The wall, located in the Xincheng district of Xi'an, the capital city of Northwest China's Shaanxi province and dating back to the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644), collapsed around 9:30 am on Saturday, leaving four people injured, one bus and three private cars damaged, local authorities said.
The injured were immediately rushed to a hospital nearby for treatment. Related departments of the governments of Shaanxi province and Xi'an city arrived on the scene on Saturday to handle the affair and started the investigation on the cause of the accident.

Cultural heritage protection departments of Xi'an city and Shaanxi province have organized experts to conduct inspections on the wall and draft plans on its restoration and consolidation. Cleaning at the site is underway (as the video shows).

Chen Ping, a professor of Xi'an University of Architecture and Technology, said the collapse was caused by the persistent rain in Xi'an in recent days and the collapsing part is 20 meters of a 130-meter structure that was built to protect the ancient city wall. The original part of the cultural heritage was intact.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children learn martial arts during summer vacation in Shahe, north China's Hebei Province, Aug. 9, 2020. (Xinhua/Mou Yu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Local school and college graduates attend a graduation celebration at Playa Maya Water Park in east China's Shanghai, Aug. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

Tourists ride a rubber boat at Playa Maya Water Park in east China's Shanghai, Aug. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)


Tourists have fun at Playa Maya Water Park in east China's Shanghai, Aug. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

A boy splashes around in a fountain at Playa Maya Water Park in east China's Shanghai, Aug. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Pic story: middle school girl's summer vacation on Inner Mongolian pasture - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com





Xilinhua watches a horse race during a Naadam event held on the Baiyinxile grassland in Xilinhot, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Aug. 3, 2020. Summer vacation has been Xilinhua's favorite time of year. In order to attend middle school, the 14-year-old lives most of the time with her grandparents in downtown Xilinhot, separated from her parents who run a ranch on the Baiyinxile pasture. Therefore, summer means both relaxation and reunion to the seventh grader. Xilinhua's father Gangsuhe is a famous horse rider. Learning from him, Xilinhua had also mastered equestrian skills when she was only ten. In this summer vacation, the girl has just taken part in a parade of horses during a Naadam event held near her family ranch. 

Xilinhua shows her equestrian and archery medals at home in Xilinhot, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Aug. 4, 2020.

Xilinhua (L) and her father Gangsuhe ride horses on the Baiyinxile grassland in Xilinhot, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Aug. 4, 2020. 

Xilinhua (R) and a friend ride horses on the Baiyinxile grassland in Xilinhot, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Aug. 4, 2020. 

Every day when she finishes her homework, Xilinhua has plenty of ways to enjoy summer with parents and pals, be it a ride on horseback or a round of traditional Mongolian board game. (Xinhua/Lian Zhen)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pupils practice roller skating at a primary school in Handan, north China's Hebei Province on Aug. 9, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)



Pupils practice basketball at a primary school in Handan, north China's Hebei Province on Aug. 9, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Xiao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors enjoy the night views of Hongyadong from the Qiansimen Bridge over the Jialing River. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/China Daily]
At night in Chongqing, cruise boats shuttle back and forth on the Yangtze River, diners pack hotpot restaurants and tourists and locals flock to its central Jiefangbei Square as city life returns to its normal pace. Because of sweltering daytime temperatures and locals' passion for the nightlife, Chongqing has become known for its booming nighttime economy. It is estimated that more than 60 percent of Chongqing residents' consumption happens in the evening. China Daily photographer Wang Zhuangfei records the municipality's vibrant nightlife with his camera.

Tourists dine on a cruise ship on the Yangtze River. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/China Daily]

Singers perform at a nightclub in Hongyadong. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/China Daily]

Customers wait for their caricatures at a shop in Chongqing's Hongyadong tourist area on July 21. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/China Daily]

A shop employee, dressed like a robot, walks along a Hongyadong street. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/China Daily]

Visitors stroll around Guanyinqiao commercial street. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Summer turns travel industry sunny


China's tourism industry recorded a surge in activities during the summer vacation.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Tourists enjoy sea of flowers in Linze county of Zhangye city, Gansu province, on Aug 8, 2020. China's tourism industry recorded a surge in activities during the summer vacation. [Photo/Sipa]

Tourists take selfies in Linze county of Zhangye city, Gansu province, on Aug 8, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]

Children play in Linze county of Zhangye city, Gansu province, on Aug 8, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]

Singers perform in Qingdao, Shandong province, on Aug 8, 2020. The 30th Qingdao International Beer Festival got underway in Qingdao West Coast New Area on July 31. [Photo/Sipa]

Beer lovers raise their glasses in celebration at 30th Qingdao International Beer Festival, on Aug 8, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]


Tourists play at a park in Penglai, Shandong province, on Aug 9, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos taken on Aug. 9, 2020 shows the installation site of the last steel box girder of a grand cable-stayed railway bridge over Xijiang River in south China's Guangdong Province. The grand cable-stayed bridge, a section for the Nansha Port railway, has finished its final steel box girder installation on Sunday. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A child listens as his parent reads him a picture book at the Changchun Children's Library Pingyang Community Picture Book Branch, Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin province, on July 2. The branch, which opened on June 30, is the first picture book library for children in Changchun. It houses nearly 5,000 books for public use. [Photo/Xinhua]

A child reads a picture book at the Changchun Children's Library Pingyang Community Picture Book Branch, Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin province, on July 2. [Photo/Xinhua]

Librarian Jin Min disinfects books at the Changchun Children's Library Pingyang Community Picture Book Branch, Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin province, on July 2. [Photo/Xinhua]

Jin reads a picture book to a child at the Changchun Children's Library Pingyang Community Picture Book Branch, Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin province, on July 2. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_4911L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_4722L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_4648L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_4613L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC05784 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC05779 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC05770 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC05752 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC05730 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC05705 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Singapore
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr
Singapore by Mervyn Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSCF6445 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF6438 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF6437 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF6431 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF6429 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF6426 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
mask grasp by TC, on Flickr
wipe by TC, on Flickr
steps by TC, on Flickr
台北楓林橋．沒這麼早來過，也太多人了 by Neon Wang, on Flickr
台北楓林橋．沒這麼早來過，也太多人了 by Neon Wang, on Flickr
汐止自行車道．又來到這剛啟用不久的路段 by Neon Wang, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC1003-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC0986-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1021-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC0885-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC0939-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC0881-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flick


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_2490L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_2455L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_2180L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_2149L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_2253L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_2234L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taiwan
20200803-EGL01171-2 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200803-EGL01201 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200803-EGL01152 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200803-EGL01177 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200803-EGL01173 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200803-EGL01204 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai Book Fair draws fans on opening day


The Shanghai Book Fair kicked off on Wednesday at the Shanghai Exhibition Center. The 17th edition of the fair will run till Aug 18.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






The Shanghai Book Fair kicks off on Wednesday morning at the Shanghai Exhibition Center. [Photos by Cheng Liang/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

New firms in Shandong village strengthen local employment


In Longzhuang village of Hongxu town in Shandong province, more than 50 small and medium-sized companies -- drawing on local strengths in industries including machinery manufacturing, plastic steel processing, and glass products -- have been established, with the encouragement of local...




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A villager checks the parts of buggies at a processing workshop in Longzhuang village of Hongxu town in Shandong province, on Aug 11, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]

Villagers work at a processing workshop in Longzhuang village of Hongxu town in Shandong province, on Aug 11, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]


A villager works at a woven bag processing workshop in Longzhuang village of Hongxu town in Shandong province, on Aug 11, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]


Villagers work at a vacuum bottle processing workshop in Longzhuang village of Hongxu town in Shandong province, on Aug 11, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_Memories of Jinan_, an illusionary acrobatics show staged in Jinan of Shandong province on Aug 8.[Photos/CFP]


_Memories of Jinan_, an illusionary acrobatics show staged in Jinan, Shandong province on Aug 8, was a perfect combination of classical and modern art. 


The show integrated acrobatics with popular music and traditional regional culture such as Shandong Qinshu, and utilized modern technologies.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Firefighters help relocate trapped tourists at a resort village in Zhangpu county, East China's Fujian province, on Aug 11, 2020. With a maximum wind force of 33 meters per second near its center, Typhoon Mekkhala landed in coastal areas of the province's Zhangpu county at about 7:30 am on Tuesday. [Photos by Ge Hao and Wu Yuanlin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Untitled by 楊 朝富, on Flickr
Untitled by 楊 朝富, on Flickr
Untitled by 楊 朝富, on Flickr
Untitled by 楊 朝富, on Flickr
Untitled by 楊 朝富, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taiwan
20200803-EGL01251 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200803-EGL01248 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200803-GR005627 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200803-GR005649 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200803-GR005619 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200803-EGL01207 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
stand by TC, on Flickr
bent by TC, on Flickr
umbrella line by TC, on Flickr
sun crossing by TC, on Flickr
adieu by TC, on Flickr
alignment by TC, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Young culture fans dress to impress


A group of young people wearing hanfu, the traditional clothing of the Han ethnic group, gathered at Donghua University in Shanghai in November to stage a series of performances.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Young women wearing hanfu, the traditional clothing of the Han ethnic group, pose at a tourism festival in Kunshan, Jiangsu province, in May. [Photo/Xinhua]

Children and their teacher perform traditional Chinese cultural rituals at a kindergarten in Nantong, Jiangsu. [Photo/for China Daily]

A girl dressed in hanfu attire attends a party in Shanghai. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/China Daily]

Hanfu sales revenue last year rose by more than 200 percent year-on-year. [Photo/China Daily]

A group of hanfu fans parade through downtown Xi'an, capital of Shaanxi province, during a fair. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People perform the Guozhuang dance at a local festival in Luqu county, Gannan Tibet autonomous prefecture, Northwest China's Gansu province, Aug 12, 2020. The Guozhuang dance is a favorite collective bonfire dance for Tibetans, allowing them to show respect and reverence for nature.[Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A child plays at a light show in Qingdao's Golden Beach Beer City on Aug 9, 2020. [Photo/CFP]
Tens of thousands of lights lit up at an artistic light show in Qingdao's Golden Beach Beer City in Shandong province on Aug 9. The lights created a dreamy atmosphere, which proved irresistible to many visitors.


Tourists admire the light show at the Golden Beach Beer City in Qingdao on Aug 9, 2020. [Photo/CFP]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

As time goes by, ancient books suffer wear and tear and, in the worst situations, are damaged by worms and/or gnawed by rats. What can be done to save such valuable books? Ancient-book restorers are able to solve the problem. Young experts at Western Sichuan Literature Repair Center in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province put much effort into repairing "weak" ancient books, so they can regain their beauty and be passed on to future generations. (Photo: China News Service/ Wang Lei)

A citizen walks in rain in Daxing District, Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 12, 2020. Beijing meteorological authorities issued a yellow alert for rainstorms, forecasting that torrential rain would batter the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei region between Wednesday and Thursday. (Xinhua/Peng Ziyang)

A vehicle runs on a waterlogged road in Xicheng District, Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 12, 2020. (Xinhua/Ma Xiaodong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Documenting the street by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Documenting the street by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
_MG_2814 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSCF1105 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC02687b by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF1442 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
_NEI3824 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
IMG_2253L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_4141L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People brave the rain to visit the Palace Museum in Beijing on Aug 12. At 11 pm, the municipal meteorological station issued an orange alert, the second-highest level in the four-tiered warning system for storms. [Photo by Jiang Dong/China Daily]

A helicopter flies over Hukou Waterfall on the Yellow River in Linfen, Shanxi province, on Aug 9. Hukou Waterfall reopened to tourists on Monday, after torrential rain hit the province that caused the river to flood. [Photo by Zhang Dan/For China Daily]

A construction worker, at a height of about 500 meters, copes with the sweltering summer heat at the construction site of a high-rise building in Wuhan, Hubei province, on Aug 11. More than 300 construction workers are employed at the site, some of whom participated in the building of the city's Huoshenshan and Leishenshan temporary hospitals for COVID-19 patients. [Photo/Xinhua]

Visitors enjoy an exhibition of dinosaurs at the Chengjiang Fossil Site Museum of Natural History in Chengjiang county, Yunnan province, on Aug 10, as the museum opened to the public after six years of construction. [Photo/China News Service]

Twelve monks participate in a debate as part of receiving the Geshe Lharampa degree on Aug 10 at a ceremony at Jokhang Temple in Lhasa, Tibet autonomous region. Geshe Lharampa, which means "intellectual" in Tibetan, is the highest academic degree for the Gelugba School－also known as the Yellow Sect－of Tibetan Buddhism. [Photo/China News Service]

Rescuers take a rest after working for over 10 hours at Babu township of Ya'an city, Sichuan province, Aug 12, 2020. Heavy rain is continuing to wreak havoc in Sichuan province, with tens of thousands of residents evacuated, houses damaged and roads blocked. [Photo/Xinhua]

People enjoy floating in dinghies at a valley scenic area in Lushan, Henan province, on Aug 8. [Photo by Niu Shupei/For China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Pic story of village doctor in Guizhou






www.ecns.cn






Luo Mu is on her way to visit patients in Cuiwei Village of Longli County, Qiannan Buyi-Miao Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 18, 2020. Luo Mu, 49, a doctor of the Buyi ethnic group, works in Cuiwei Village of Longli County. Graduating from a medical school in 2004, she came back to the village serving as a medic. She converted her own living room into a clinic with the medical equipment she had purchased, to treat patients in the village. In 2007, Luo was employed at a newly founded clinic in the village with a population of 2,000, as the local medical conditions improved. Over the past 16 years, she has been treating about 30 patients on a daily basis and has revisited patients about 1,000 times each year. Luo is also a volunteer to promote the knowledge on epidemic prevention and control amid the COVID-19 pandemic. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

Luo Mu conducts intravenous drip for villagers at the clinic in Cuiwei Village of Longli County, Qiannan Buyi-Miao Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 19, 2020.

Luo Mu measures blood pressure for a villager in Cuiwei Village of Longli County, Qiannan Buyi-Miao Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 18, 2020.

Luo Mu talks with a villager on her way to visit a patient in Cuiwei Village of Longli County, Qiannan Buyi-Miao Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 18, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC6009-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC3748-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC6210S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_8600-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC7010-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC4539-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Wuhan
The coronavirus pandemic adds 199,400 cases in one day and exceeds 609,000 deaths by TV6 News, on Flickr
China: cinemas open but new cities close by TV6 News, on Flickr
The coronavirus pandemic adds more than 214,000 cases in one day and exceeds 606,000 deaths by TV6 News, on Flickr
The coronavirus pandemic already registers 14.2 million infections and 602,000 deaths worldwide by TV6 News, on Flickr
China Partygoers Cram Into Wuhan Water Park by Breaking Asia, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_9140-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_8900-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC1737-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC7592-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_7496S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC6363-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Sunday night by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Friday Night by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Street style by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The quaint buildings along the waterway and charming bridges over the ancient canal in Wuxi feature beautiful illuminations in the evening. [Photo/VCG]


Sightseeing by boat on the ancient canal in Wuxi, East China's Jiangsu province, is a popular tourist activity during the summer holidays. 

The quaint buildings along the waterway and charming bridges are lit up with beautiful illuminations in the evening.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Post-recovery Wuhan regains its rhythm


China's strict prevention and control measures meant the spread of the novel coronavirus in the country was largely brought under control in early April, which was marked by the lifting of the lockdown on Wuhan, capital of Hubei province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





People enjoy the coolness, while singing and dancing under the Wuhan Yangtze River Bridge. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/China Daily]

Many newlyweds leave their footprints in front of the Hankow Customs House, taking photos to mark the occasion of the revived dynamism in Wuhan. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/China Daily]

Folk artist Peng Guizhi (middle) has been performing on Jiqing Folk Street for more than 10 years. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/China Daily]

Ballon vendors under the Wuhan Yangtze River Bridge [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/China Daily]

At the annual "Jumping into the East Lake" event, participants ride bicycles into the lake. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/China Daily]

An elderly man puts on a mask for his wife under the Wuhan Yangtze River Bridge. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Jiangsu clothing factory back in full swing


Workers make clothing for export at a workshop in Changzhou of East China's Jiangsu province on Aug 20. As the epidemic recedes, the production is in full swing to complete foreign orders. [Photo/Sipa]




www.chinadaily.com.cn







Workers make clothing for export at a workshop in Changzhou of East China's Jiangsu province on Aug 20. 




As the epidemic recedes, the production is in full swing to complete foreign orders. [Photos/Sipa]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

New 'car bazaar' revs up Shenyang's night economy


People walk through a "car bazaar" at Jixiang Commercial Street in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province, on Aug 18, 2020. The car-themed market, which is 520 meters long, offers items such as snacks from home and abroad and cultural and creative products.[Photo/Sipa]




www.chinadaily.com.cn





People walk through a "car bazaar" at Jixiang Commercial Street in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province, on Aug 18, 2020. The car-themed market, which is 520 meters long, offers items such as snacks from home and abroad and cultural and creative products.[Photo/Sipa]



People buy snacks at a "car bazaar" at Jixiang Commercial Street in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province, on Aug 18, 2020.[Photo/Sipa]

A van-shaped tea shop is seen at a "car bazaar" at Jixiang Commercial Street in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province, on Aug 18, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]

People watch robots at a "car bazaar" at Jixiang Commercial Street in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province, on Aug 18, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A passenger looks at fluffy toys in a bus in Changsha City, Hunan Province, August 20, 2020. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yao)

A passenger takes photo of fluffy toys in a bus in Changsha City, Hunan Province, August 20, 2020. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yao)


Bus driver Tang Pengcheng decorates the bus with fluffy toys in Changsha City, Hunan Province, August 20, 2020. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yao)

Bus driver Tang Pengcheng drives the bus with fluffy toys in Changsha City, Hunan Province, August 20, 2020. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Passengers arrive at Macao's border checkpoint at Hengqin Port on Aug. 18, 2020. The new port to facilitate travel between Macao and Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, was officially put into use Tuesday, a new step to boost development of the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)

A passenger (2nd R) shows her health QR code to health quarantine staff at Hengqin Port on Aug. 18, 2020.


Aerial photos taken on Aug. 18, 2020 shows the Hengqin Port.

A police officer from Macao Special Administrative Region introduces the joint automated inspection channels to reporters at Hengqin Port on Aug. 18, 2020.

Passengers pass through the automated inspection channels at the new passenger inspection area of Hengqin Port on Aug. 18, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Counties combine to beat poverty


Hidden deep in the mountains that straddle the Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region and Guizhou province, Wuying village is home to 143 families－about 700 people－all members of the Miao ethnic group.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Women walk to fields near Wuying village, located in mountains that straddle the Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region and Guizhou province, on July 26. HUANG XIAOBANG/XINHUA

Villager Huang Anhe and his wife make handicrafts at the entrance of their house on July 26. HUANG XIAOBANG/XINHUA

An expert from Liuzhou in Guangxi teaches villagers sorghum planting techniques on July 4. HUANG XIAOBANG/XINHUA

Villagers carry timber to the construction site of a new road on July 30. HUANG XIAOBANG/XINHUA

Two girls water a sapling on June 20. HUANG XIAOBANG/XINHUA

Graduate students from Northwestern Polytechnical University in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, teach Mandarin to villagers on July 28. HUANG XIAOBANG/XINHUA

Wei Chunlan, a teacher from Gandong Township Central School in Rongsui county, waves goodbye to her students at the Wuying school on July 1. Teachers from Gandong have regularly been assigned to work at Wuying. HUANG XIAOBANG/XINHUA


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People visit a market at a tourist attraction that promotes the culture of the Jino ethnic group, in Xishuangbanna, southwest China's Yunnan Province, on Aug. 13, 2020. Jino was the last of the 56 ethnic groups officially recognized by the Chinese government in 1979. (Xinhua/Chen Xinbo)

Villagers spin and weave cloth at a tourist attraction that promotes the culture of the Jino ethnic group, in Xishuangbanna, southwest China's Yunnan Province, on Aug. 13, 2020.(Xinhua/Chen Xinbo)

People perform a drum dance at a tourist attraction that promotes the culture of the Jino ethnic group, in Xishuangbanna, southwest China's Yunnan Province, on Aug. 13, 2020.(Xinhua/Chen Xinbo)

People visit a tourist attraction that promotes the culture of the Jino ethnic group, in Xishuangbanna, southwest China's Yunnan Province, on Aug. 13, 2020.(Xinhua/Chen Xinbo)

Local villagers sell traditional food at a tourist attraction that promotes the culture of the Jino ethnic group, in Xishuangbanna, southwest China's Yunnan Province, on Aug. 13, 2020. (Xinhua/Chen Xinbo)

A tour guide introduces dyeing materials of Jino clothes at a tourist attraction that promotes the culture of the Jino ethnic group, in Xishuangbanna, southwest China's Yunnan Province, on Aug. 13, 2020.(Xinhua/Chen Xinbo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC1223-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1221-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC6733-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8095-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8079-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8081-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chongqing
Chongqing-8 by 吉姆 Jim Hofman, on Flickr
249_23 by fredholm daniel, on Flickr
202_12 by fredholm daniel, on Flickr
251_21 by fredholm daniel, on Flickr
253_4 by fredholm daniel, on Flickr
Hongyadong, Chongqing by Clyde Qiu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Flower center in Kunming blooms again


Hustle and bustle has returned to Asia's biggest floral market as the novel coronavirus retreats




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Freshly cut flowers are placed in storage racks ahead of being traded at the Dounan International Flora Auction Trading Center.

At 6 o'clock in the morning, Dounan Flower Market in Kunming, Yunnan province, springs to life as the work day gets into full swing.

A barometer of China's floral industry, the largest freshly cut flower market in Asia has regained its hustle and bustle as the COVID-19 pandemic is brought under control.

By 9 am, vehicles packed with boxes of flowers from across the province have arrived at the Dounan International Flora Auction Trading Center, which is part of the market. The flowers are unloaded, examined, graded and placed in storage racks in preparation for promotions and sales.

Dealers trim freshly cut carnations before packing them in boxes on Aug 9. WU FAN/FOR CHINA DAILY

A peddler sells floral garlands to visitors at the market on Aug 9.

A freshly cut flower section at Dounan Flower Market in Kunming, Yunnan province, is packed with dealers at 9 pm on Aug 10.

A dealer examines the quality of the flowers at the auction trading center on Aug 9.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A 3,238-year-old giant juniper is a tourist attraction in Nyingchi, Tibet autonomous region. [Photo by Palden Nyima/chinadaily.com.cn]

A giant juniper brings cash to Tibetan villagers in Nyingchi, Tibet autonomous region.

One of the 990 juniper trees in the Bakyib district of Nyingchi, the 3,238-year-old giant juniper, is regarded as the world's biggest juniper according to historical documents of the Tibetan Bon religion, according to residents.


Residents sell their locally produced organic fruit, walnuts, mushrooms and fungus to tourists in Nyingchi, Tibet autonomous region. [Photo by Palden Nyima/chinadaily.com.cn]

Information of a 3,238-year-old giant juniper is painted on a rock in Nyingchi, Tibet autonomous region. [Photo by Palden Nyima/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC3266S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC1734S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
APC_0182S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_1115S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taiwan
20200824-EGL01821 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200824-EGL01838 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200822-EGL01641 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200822-EGL01613 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200818-EGL01578 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200818-EGL01556 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_7523L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_7510L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_7508L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_7506L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_7496L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_7514L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students expose their bedding to the sun on a soccer pitch at Hubei University of Arts and Science in Xiangyang, Hubei province on Aug 30, 2020. As students return to campus for the new semester, they have made use of all possible facilities, such as playing fields and railings, to air out their bedding after being away for so long due to the coronavirus outbreak. [Photo by Yang Dong/For China Daily]

Villagers dance to music while avoiding bamboo poles in Songtao, Guizhou province on Aug 30, 2020. A gala was held to celebrate a good harvest, with various folk entertainments on display. [Photo by Long Yuanbin/For China Daily]

Riders perform at the opening ceremony of the 20th Shambhala Tourism Festival in Gannan Tibetan autonomous prefecture, Gansu province on Aug 31, 2020. [Photo by Chen Bin/Xinhua]

First-graders display the Chinese character for _ren_, or people, during a ceremony to mark the start of the new semester at Confucius Temple in Nanjing, Jiangsu province on Aug 31, 2020. The ceremony was held to teach students about traditional Chinese culture. [Photo by Su Yang/For China Daily]

Tourists take in the view of Shanghai as pedestrians hurry along the Bund between the rain showers brought by Typhoon Maysak on Sept 2, 2020. [Photo by Yin Liqin/China News Service]

Students pick up their favorite books at a rural primary school in Liuhai village of Rugao, Jiangsu province on Sept 2, 2020. The city's children's library has been sending free books to rural schools since 2015 to help students develop good reading habits in rural areas. [Photo by Xu Hui/For China Daily]

The setting sun dyes the sky red at the Summer Palace in Beijing on Aug 31, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Father and son


The Yigong Embankment is a section of the Yangtze River Dike, guarding the east gateway of Jiujiang city in East China's Jiangxi province. In the event of water calamities, not only the adjacent farmland will be flooded, but the city's main urban area will also be threatened.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Chen Shentao (right) cleans mud on his son Chen Jian's face after work in Xingang town.[Photo/Xinhua]

The Yigong Embankment is a section of the Yangtze River Dike, guarding the east gateway of Jiujiang city in East China's Jiangxi province. In the event of water calamities, not only the adjacent farmland will be flooded, but the city's main urban area will also be threatened.

In 1998, on this dike, a man wearing a straw hat was patrolling back and forth day and night. His name is Chen Shentao, and he was the Party secretary of Jiangji village, in the city's Xingang town.

The father and son patrol an embankment together.[Photo/Xinhua]

Chen Shentao (left) and his son Chen Jian chat by an embankment threatened by floods in Xingang town.[Photo/Xinhua]

Chen Jian is a staff member of the Lianxi district's veteran affairs bureau and a member of the district's retired servicemen's flood control commando team. "When I was young, I always listened to my father's stories about fighting the floods. I didn't expect to be able to go up there with him," says Chen Jian. His father's heroic past had a great influence on him. "I still remember that he used to go to the embankment before and did not go home for a long time. My mother said that Dad was fighting the flood to keep Jiujiang."

Chen Jian

Chen Shentao (left) and his son Chen Jian work together in Xingang town.[Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Villagers work at a poverty-relief clothing factory in Zhouzhuang Village of Daqiao Township, Weishi County, central China's Henan Province, Sept. 1, 2020. 



Businesses set up for poverty relief purposes have helped employ many impoverished villagers in Weishi County. Most of the villagers work in small-scale processing enterprises not far away from home with monthly salaries ranging from 1,000 yuan (146 U.S. dollars) to 4,000 yuan (586 U.S. dollars). (Xinhua/He Juan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A student has lunch at a primary school in Changning District of Shanghai, east China, Sept. 2, 2020. The school promotes the "Clear Your Plate" campaign to stem food waste as new semester begins. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)

A teacher tells stories before having meals at a kindergarten in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Sept. 2, 2020.

A teacher instructs a student to draw a picture about treasuring food at a kindergarten in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Sept. 2, 2020.(Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)

Students return plates after lunch at a primary school in Changning District of Shanghai, east China, Sept. 2, 2020. The school promotes the "Clear Your Plate" campaign to stem food waste as new semester begins. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)

A teacher helps students make out crops at a kindergarten in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Sept. 2, 2020. The kindergarten has cultivated children's awareness of treasuring food from a very young age and helped them form good eating habits. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)

A student is on the way to return his empty plate at a primary school in Changning District of Shanghai, east China, Sept. 2, 2020. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Qian Zhongshu (R), a Qipao designer, exchanges ideas with a customer on his freehand sketching at his Qipao shop in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 2, 2020. Qian Zhongshu, born in 1983, owns a Qipao, or cheongsam, shop in Hangzhou, which has gained popularity among local customers. He has collected hundreds of rolls of fabrics all over the world, with patterns and jewellery he designed decorated on the cloth to conform to the taste of the present. (all photos by Xinhua/Weng Xinyang)


Qian Zhongshu discusses details on Qipao making with a customer in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 2, 2020.

A model (R) wearing Qipao designed by Qian Zhongshu prepares for shooting in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 2, 2020.

Qian Zhongshu (L) discusses details on Qipao making with a tailor in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 2, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





New campus of Hefei special education center put into use in Anhui - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com





Students have a P.E. class on the north campus of Hefei special education center in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Sept. 3, 2020. A new campus of Hefei special education center was put into use recently, and welcomed over 700 students and 200 teachers. The north campus, built by the third Construction Engineering Company Ltd. of China Construction Second Engineering Bureau, covers about 60,000 square meters and can accommodate over 1,100 students. (all photos Xinhua/Liu Junxi)



Students attend classes on the north campus of Hefei special education center in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Sept. 3, 2020.

Students are seen on the north campus of Hefei special education center in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Sept. 3, 2020.

Students study using computers on the north campus of Hefei special education center in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Sept. 3, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A6447 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6439 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6437 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6431 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6429 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6425 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A man takes photos of sunset at Shichahai scenic area in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 3, 2020. (Xinhua/Li He)

A man runs near the Qianman subway station in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 3, 2020. (Xinhua/Cai Yang)

Photo taken on Sept. 3, 2020 shows a view of the sunset glow in Xicheng District in Beijing, capital of China. (Xinhua/Chen Zhonghao)

People take photos of a rainbow at Shichahai scenic area in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 3, 2020. (Xinhua/Li He)

Photo taken with a mobile phone shows a view of a turret of the Palace Museum in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 3, 2020. (Xinhua/Jin Liangkuai)

Photo taken with a mobile phone shows a view of a turret of the Palace Museum in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 3, 2020. (Xinhua/Jin Liangkuai)

Photo taken with a mobile phone shows a view of a turret of the Palace Museum in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 3, 2020. (Xinhua/Jin Liangkuai)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai
Family by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Bird keeper by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Steamed-bun cooks by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Alley by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Waiting for a green light by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Street corner by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





People visit comprehensive exhibition area of CIFTIS






www.ecns.cn





People visit the comprehensive exhibition area of the 2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 5, 2020. The CIFTIS runs on Sept. 4-9 in Beijing. (Xinhua/Zhang Chuanqi)

Visitors view exhibits in the special area for public health and epidemic prevention in the comprehensive exhibition area of the 2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 5, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)

A woman visits the comprehensive exhibition area of the 2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 5, 2020. (Xinhua/Peng Ziyang)

A man tries the professional ski simulator in the comprehensive exhibition area of the 2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 5, 2020. (Xinhua/Peng Ziyang)

Two boys view models of China-Europe freight trains in the comprehensive exhibition area of the 2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 5, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Chuanqi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Exhibition areas of CIFTIS- China.org.cn






www.china.org.cn





_26 photos in the link
_
A boy shakes hands with a robot at the service robots exhibition area of the 2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 5, 2020. The CIFTIS runs on Sept. 4-9 in Beijing. (Xinhua/Lu Peng)

People watch a microbiological testing robot in the service robots exhibition area of the 2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 5, 2020. (Xinhua/Chen Zhonghao)

A staff member of Beijing Xiangshan Park introduces cultural products via live streaming on a mobile phone in the cultural services exhibition area of the 2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 5, 2020. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

A staff shows a smart home service robot at the service robots exhibition area of the 2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 5, 2020. (Xinhua/Lu Peng)

People view a 5G smart car in the 5G communication services exhibition area of the 2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 5, 2020. The CIFTIS runs on Sept. 4-9 in Beijing. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_0340L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
*IMG_9582L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9505L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9507L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9880L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9893L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr*


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A woman interacts with a service robot during the 2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services in Beijing, Sept 6, 2020. The CIFTIS runs until Sept 9 in Beijing. [Photo/Xinhua]

An unmanned delivery car is shown in the comprehensive exhibition area of the 2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services in Beijing, Sept 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A robot is shown in the comprehensive exhibition area of the 2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services in Beijing, Sept 5, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A visitor experiences ski simulator at the comprehensive exhibition area of the 2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services in Beijing, Sept 5, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Visitors look at the model of a 5G-enabled factory during the 2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services in Beijing, Sept 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chen Jundi, 38, and her children, who just came home from school, pose for a photo on the doorstep of their new home in the poverty alleviation resettlement site of Lidian village, Tongwei county, Northwest China's Gansu province, on Sept 4, 2020. Chen said she worried very much about her children in the past, as they had to walk about one hour to get to school, but after moving to their new home, they can walk to school in about 10 minutes. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]

Li Guiying, right, shares boiled corn with a neighbor in the poverty alleviation resettlement site of Lidian village, Tongwei county, Northwest China's Gansu province, on Sept 4, 2020. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]

Children play in the poverty alleviation resettlement site of Lidian village, Tongwei county, Northwest China's Gansu province, on Sept 4, 2020. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]

Yao Gaozhi, Party head of Lidian village, visits a household still living on a mountain in Tongwei county, Northwest China's Gansu province, on Sept 4, 2020. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]

Residents pick up children from school in the poverty alleviation resettlement site of Lidian village, Tongwei county, Northwest China's Gansu province, on Sept 4, 2020. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Lao Lang (C) performs during an event celebrating the 20th anniversary of Midi, one of China's first original music festival brands, in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 5, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)

A band member performs during an event celebrating the 20th anniversary of Midi, one of China's first original music festival brands, in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 5, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)

People watch performances during an event celebrating the 20th anniversary of Midi, one of China's first original music festival brands, in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 5, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)

A singer of a band interacts with audiences during an event celebrating the 20th anniversary of Midi, one of China's first original music festival brands, in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 5, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A6645 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6620 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6619 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6595 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6592 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6587 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Villagers clear up flotage(rubbish and floral debris) from Maoyan River in Yongding District of Zhangjiajie City, central China's Hunan Province, Sept. 6, 2020. The city has organized people to regularly clear up flotage on the river to keep the riverway unimpeded. (Photos by Wu Yongbing/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Wrong timming by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Kaohsiung
2020/9/7/M by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/9/5/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/8/30/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/8/29/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/8/12 N個女學生 by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/8/9/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A villager tends to beans in front of her _yaodong_, or cave house, in Jiashan village, Zhenyuan county of Northwest China's Gansu province, on Sept 7, 2020. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]

From 2013 to the end of 2019, 116 families, or 538 residents, of Jiashan village in Zhenyuan county of Northwest China's Gansu province, were lifted out of poverty, leading the village's poverty rate to drop from 53.25 percent to 11.93 percent.

A villager feeds rabbits at his farm in Jiashan village, Zhenyuan county of Northwest China's Gansu province, on Sept 7, 2020. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]

Special industries have played a role in poverty relief efforts, including planting marigolds, corn and Chinese herbs and sheep and rabbit breeding.

The headmaster of the elementary school in Jiashan village serves lunch to students, on Sept 7, 2020. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]

A teacher at the Jiashan village elementary school works with students during a class, on Sept 7, 2020. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]

Students at the Jiashan village elementary school exercise during recess, on Sept 7, 2020. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Typhoon Haishen affects China's Jilin - Xinhua | English.news.cn



A pedestrian walks amid rain triggered by Typhoon Haishen in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province, Sept. 8, 2020. Heavy rain hit most parts of the city of Changchun from Monday night to Tuesday fueled by Typhoon Haishen, the 10th typhoon this year. China's State Flood Control and Drought Relief Headquarters on Monday upgraded its emergency response for flood and typhoon control from Level IV to Level III, as Typhoon Haishen-triggered downpours are expected in vast stretches of northeast China over the next two days. (Xinhua/Xu Chang)

A pedestrian walks with an upturned umbrella amid rain triggered by Typhoon Haishen in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province, Sept. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Xu Chang)

A food deliveryman rides a motorcycle amid rain triggered by Typhoon Haishen in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province, Sept. 8, 2020. (Photo by Yan Linyun/Xinhua)

A staff member sets up a warning sign on a waterlogged road following a rainstorm triggered by Typhoon Haishen in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province, Sept. 8, 2020.(Photo by Yan Linyun/Xinhua)

Pedestrians walk past a fallen tree branch following a rainstorm triggered by Typhoon Haishen in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province, Sept. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Xu Chang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A national flag-raising ceremony is held at Tian'anmen Square in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

A meeting commending role models in the country's fight against the COVID-19 epidemic is held at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Ling)

Zhong Nanshan, recipient of the Medal of the Republic, arrives at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 8, 2020. China started a meeting Tuesday morning in Beijing to commend role models in the country's fight against the COVID-19 epidemic. (Xinhua/Yin Bogu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_0512-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC1069-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
IMG_9497L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9590L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9589L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

First graders at Nanjing Fuzimiao Primary School in East China's Jiangsu province attend the school's opening ceremony at Confucius Temple on Aug 31, 2020.(Photos: China News Service/Gu Tingting)

First-graders display the Chinese character for ren, or people, during a ceremony on Monday to mark the start of the new semester at the Confucius Temple, in Nanjing, Jiangsu province. (Photo: China News Service/Gu Tingting)

A teacher at Nanjing Fuzimiao Primary School in East China's Jiangsu province places a cinnabar mark on the foreheads of new students at the school's opening ceremony on Aug 31, 2020. (Photo: China News Service/Gu Tingting)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai
Lunch time by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Afternoon tea by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Nap by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Sidewalk by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Shanghai by rena kulieva, on Flickr
Light went perfect on the Lujiazui skyline on Sunday by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taiwan
_MG_1383 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_1376 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_4664 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_4662 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_8154 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_7929 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Wuhan
Erstmals Wuhan Schulen Geöffnet 1/9/20 Kindergarten Elementary &amp; Middle School Start - 武汉市 - 武汉 by Boaz Guttman בועז גוטמן Боаз Гутман بوعز جوتمان, on Flickr
Erstmals Wuhan Schulen Geöffnet 1/9/20 Kindergarten Elementary &amp; Middle School Start - 武汉市 - 武汉 by Boaz Guttman בועז גוטמן Боаз Гутман بوعز جوتمان, on Flickr
Erstmals Wuhan Schulen Geöffnet 1/9/20 Kindergarten Elementary &amp; Middle School Start - 武汉市 - 武汉 by Boaz Guttman בועז גוטמן Боаз Гутман بوعز جوتمان, on Flickr
Erstmals Wuhan Schulen Geöffnet 1/9/20 Kindergarten Elementary &amp; Middle School Start - 武汉市 - 武汉 by Boaz Guttman בועז גוטמן Боаз Гутман بوعز جوتمان, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing in 2005
The Forbidden City, Beijing, China (2005) by Tom R. Chambers, on Flickr
The Forbidden City, Beijing, China (2005) by Tom R. Chambers, on Flickr
The Forbidden City, Beijing, China (2005) by Tom R. Chambers, on Flickr
The Forbidden City, Beijing, China (2005) by Tom R. Chambers, on Flickr
The Forbidden City, Beijing, China (2005) by Tom R. Chambers, on Flickr
The Forbidden City, Beijing, China (2005) by Tom R. Chambers, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A visitor looks at a crown worn by a queen from the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911) for her marriage ceremony at the Palace Museum, also known as the Forbidden City, on Sept 10, 2020. The Palace Museum is holding an exhibition to celebrate its 600th anniversary. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cm]

A visitor looks at a cup used by Emperor Qianlong at the Palace Museum, also known as the Forbidden City, on Sept 10, 2020. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cm]

The Palace Museum is holding an exhibition to celebrate its 600th anniversary. The exhibition launched on Sept 10, 2020. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cm]

A visitor looks at portraits of emperors from the Qing Dynasty during an exhibition at the Palace Museum, also known as the Forbidden City, in Beijing on Sept 10, 2020. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cm]

A visitor takes photos of plaques at an exhibition at the Palace Museum, also known as the Forbidden City, in Beijing on Sept 10, 2020. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cm]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Workers package safflower in small bags at a poverty relief workshop of wormwood processing at Xiabao village in Xiji county, Northwest China's Ningxia Hui autonomous region, Sept 9, 2020. The workshop established under support from Minning township in Yinchuan, capital of the region, went into operation in October 2018. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]

A worker operates machine to package powder of wormwood leaves into batch bags at a poverty relief workshop of wormwood processing at Xiabao village in Xiji county, Northwest China's Ningxia Hui autonomous region, Sept 9, 2020.

A planting base of wormwood at Xiabao village in Xiji county, Northwest China's Ningxia Hui autonomous region, Sept 9, 2020. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]

Jiao Shengding tutors a student at a teaching site in Aidian township of Ningming county, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, June 22, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Best and brightest: Teachers who inspire the nation


Sept 10 is celebrated across China as Teachers' Day. To commemorate the occasion, we're sharing the stories of some teachers who have inspired students and moved the nation.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Lin Xiaolian teaches English at Beili elementary school on Sept 1, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Yang Ming teaches his students. [Photo/Chinanews.com]


Zhang Guimei supervises an examination at the Huaping High School for Girls in Huaping county in Lijiang, Southwest China's Yunnan province. [Photo/CCTV]

Wu Wanyin plays with his six students at Shawan Primary School of Hongya county, Meishan city, Southwest China's Sichuan province, on Sept 3, 2018. [Photo/VCG]

Ye Lianping teaches an English lesson. [Photo/CCTV]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_7430L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_7422L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1K6A6559 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6558 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6554 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6548 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taichung
菜市場in台中｜GR3 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
菜市場in台中｜GR3 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
菜市場in台中｜GR3 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
菜市場in台中｜GR3 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
菜市場in台中｜GR3 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
菜市場in台中｜GR3 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chongqing
Chongqing 3 years later by Fan Bo, on Flickr
Chongqing 3 years later by Fan Bo, on Flickr
Chongqing 3 years later by Fan Bo, on Flickr
Qh1 (17 of 33) by Kent Byers, on Flickr
y9re by Kent Byers, on Flickr
y7re by Kent Byers, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A visitor checks out an exhibit of ancient Chinese porcelain exported by sea at the National Museum of China in Beijing on Sept 4. [Photo by Jiang Dong/China Daily]

Two women dressed in _hanfu_ present cosmetic products at the 2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services in Beijing, on Sept 5, 2020. [Photo/Chinanews.com]

Visitors read in a library in high-tech zone in Nanchang, East China's Jiangxi province, Sept 5, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Hot peppers are tossed in the air as farmers work in a field in Gaotai county, Zhangye city in Northwest China's Gansu province, Sept 7, 2020. [Photo/people.cn]

Students draw the pictures of their teachers on a piece of canvas in a kindergarten in Dongyang city, East China's Zhejiang province, to celebrate the coming Teachers' Day, Sept 8, 2020. [Photo/people.cn]

A boy plays in the Children's Science Paradise, an exhibition hall at the China Science and Technology Museum, in Beijing, on Sept 8, 2020. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]

Students dress in _hanfu_ on the school-opening day in Zhongshan Primary School in Wuan, North China's Hebei province, Sept 9, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Snapshots of poverty battle


Tengchong and Longling in Baoshan city, and Ruili and Longchuan in the Dehong Dai and Jingpo autonomous prefecture are home to many ethnic groups in the mountains of Yunnan province. With the exception of Longling, they sit on China's border.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A farmer harvests African marigolds in a field in Jietou township, Tengchong on Aug 17. ZHANG WEI/CHINA DAILY

Jade items are prepared for sale via livestreaming at a trade center in Ruili on Aug 19. ZHANG WEI/CHINA DAILY

Nang Fenzhi (right) of the Dai ethnic group sings a folk song to welcome visitors at Palian village on Aug 27. ZHANG WEI/CHINA DAILY

Workers process cocoons at a factory in Longchuan on Aug 21. Silk production has helped local people shake off poverty. ZHANG WEI/CHINA DAILY

Residents of Xintaoshuhe village work on the renovation of their house on Aug 18. The village is one of Tengchong's 198 poor villages. ZHANG WEI/CHINA DAILY

Residents of Yinjing village draw water from two wells, one inside the Chinese border (left) and the other in Myanmar, on Aug 20. The village in Ruili is split by the China-Myanmar border. ZHANG WEI/CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Four embroiders from Guizhou province display their handicrafts at the 2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services, Sept 7, 2020. The four embroiders from the Miao ethnic group are participants of a non-profit project called "Made by Moms", which enables low-income women to make money through producing handicrafts that feature China's intangible cultural heritage. 49 workshops have been established since the initial launch of the program, with over 4,000 women being employed, which is a big improvement to their lives and at the same time can help with many social problems related to "empty-nest" seniors and "left-behind" children. [Photo/Xinhua]


Embroiders interacts with visitors at the 2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services, Sept 7, 2020.


Embroiders from Guizhou province are seen at the 2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services, Sept 7, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shenzhen
R0000557 by Lewis_Satini, on Flickr
R0000550 by Lewis_Satini, on Flickr
R0000518 by Lewis_Satini, on Flickr
R0000523 by Lewis_Satini, on Flickr
R0000524 by Lewis_Satini, on Flickr
R0000526 by Lewis_Satini, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Freshmen take pictures with their parents at Fudan University in Shanghai on Sept 12, 2020. The university welcomed more than 3,600 new undergraduates from all over the country the same day. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

Students arrive on campus with their luggage at Fudan University in Shanghai on Sept 12, 2020. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

Students are seen carrying luggage on campus at Fudan University in Shanghai on Sept 12, 2020. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

A 5G-based intelligent robot is seen on campus at Fudan University in Shanghai on Sept 12, 2020. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An AI robot specialized in traditional Chinese medicine provides health check service at the service robots exhibition area of the 2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services in Beijing, on Sept 7, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

The CT system used in Leishenshan Hospital in Wuhan during the COVID-19 outbreak is shown at China International Fair for Trade in Services, on Sept 6, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]

The acupuncture robot wows visitors at China International Fair for Trade in Services, on Sept 7, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]

A swab sample collecting robot is shown in the comprehensive exhibition area of the 2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services in Beijing, Sept 6, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]

The medical robot collects a swab sample from a visitor at the 2020 China International Fair for Trade in Services in Beijing, Sept 6, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Micro-sized schools kept for students- China.org.cn

Teacher Huang Lizhu guides Xu Jiayi, the only student in Libing Primary School, practise calligraphy in Hongxing Township of Yongtai County, southeast China's Fujian Province, Sept. 8, 2020. Libing, Danyang and Rongxin, scattered 20 kilometers away from downtown Yongtai County, are three micro-sized primary schools. In Libing Primary School, first grader Xu Jiayi is the only student. She chose to study at the school near her home. To fulfill Xu's dream of study, local authority kept the school and assigned Huang Lizhu, who graduated from Minnan Normal University, here to teach Xu courses including Chinese, mathematics, music and P.E. Danyang is a primary school with three students and two teachers. Second grader Liu Zhixin will go to a bigger school next year. "I choose to teach here as long as my student needs me", the 58 year-old teacher Liu Xisheng said. In Rongxin Primary School, all 10 students are left-behind children. Headmaster of the central primary school in Pangu Township Zhuo Xiaoyong said more and more students go to larger schools to obtain better educational resources, yet some micro-sized schools are kept for students who choose to study near home. "Students may drop out if the micro-sized schools are shut down," he said. According to statistics, there are eight micro-sized schools among 28 primary schools in remote areas of Yongtai County by 2019. (Xinhua/Wei Peiquan)

Liu Xisheng, a 58 year-old teacher of Danyang Primary School, teaches the second grader Liu Zhixin Chinese in Hongxing Township of Yongtai County, southeast China's Fujian Province, Sept. 8, 2020.

Third grader Liu Ruoxin talks with her classmate in Rongxin Primary School of Pangu Township, Yongtai County, southeast China's Fujian Province, Sept. 8, 2020. Liu's parents are migrant workers, and she lives with her grandparents. (Xinhua/Wei Peiquan)

Teacher Huang Lizhu gives a lesson to Xu Jiayi, the only student in Libing Primary School of Hongxing Township, Yongtai County, southeast China's Fujian Province, Sept. 8, 2020.

Second grader Liu Zhixin (C), first grader Liu Honghong (1st R) and Liu Yingxi are seen after school in Danyang Primary School of Hongxing Township, Yongtai County, southeast China's Fujian Province, Sept. 8, 2020.

Wu Mengjin teaches his student Liu Yingxi handwriting in Danyang Primary School of Hongxing Township in Yongtai County, southeast China's Fujian Province, Sept. 8, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A6859 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
IMG_7690 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_7929 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_8353 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_8319 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_7531 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei

DSCF7614 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
20200829_070946781_iOS by 玄 史生, on Flickr
20200829_070915122_iOS by 玄 史生, on Flickr
20200829_045305392_iOS by 玄 史生, on Flickr
20200829_050139142_iOS by 玄 史生, on Flickr
20200828_035758106_iOS by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Singapore Apple store
New iDome 2 by Jon Chiang, on Flickr
s 09092020_Apple Store MBS_DSC_1748 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr
s 09092020_Apple Store MBS_DSC_1774 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr
s 09092020_Apple Store MBS_DSC_1700 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr
s 09092020_Apple Store MBS_DSC_1746 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr
s 09092020_Apple Store MBS_DSC_1743 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr
s 09092020_Apple Store MBS_DSC_1735 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People visit the renovated East Nanjing Road Walkway in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 12, 2020. Shanghai's Nanjing Road Walkway, dubbed China's No. 1 commercial street, was extended by around 500 meters to the Bund on Saturday. 

Photo taken on Sept. 12, 2020 shows the end of the renovated East Nanjing Road Walkway in east China's Shanghai.

The extension of the legendary thoroughfare is one of Shanghai's moves to further revitalize consumption as the COVID-19 epidemic is waning, as well as a step forward towards a "Better city, Better life", a commitment from the city since the 2010 Shanghai World Expo. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

People visit a shop at the renovated East Nanjing Road Walkway in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 12, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Homestay business triggers new vitality of rural economy - People's Daily Online


Tourists make Qingtuan, or green sticky rice balls, at a homestay in Moganshan Township of Deqi



en.people.cn





Tourists make Qingtuan, or green sticky rice balls, at a homestay in Moganshan Township of Deqing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 7, 2019. In the past 15 years, guided by the conviction that "lucid waters and lush mountains are invaluable assets", a large number of villages in Zhejiang Province have undergone environmental transformations, attracting capital investments back to the countryside and prompting the development of homestay tourism. As a pioneer and explorer in the development of homestay business in China, Zhejiang is striving to be the model and destination of homestay tourism in China. With the implementation of rural revitalization strategy and development of integration of culture and tourism, more and more people choose to return or come to live in the countryside. The vigorous development of the homestay business in recent years in turn has triggered new vitality of rural economy, making itself a growth pole in the course of rural revitalization. According to relevant statistics, by the end of 2019, the total number of homestay facilities in Zhejiang Province had exceeded 18,000 with more than 150,000 employees. (Xinhua/Weng Xinyang)

Photo taken on May 28, 2020 shows homestays in Yigao Village of Huzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province.

Tourists play in a pool at a homestay in Fangshan Village of Daixi Town, Huzhou City, east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 27, 2020.

Foreign students make Tangyuan, or sweet dumplings, with a local at a homestay in Lin'an District of Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Jan. 22, 2019.

Jiang Lijuan (1st left), owner of a homestay, poses for a group photo with her family at her homestay in Xiajiang Village of Fengshuling Town, Chun'an County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 9, 2017.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Young special education teachers dedicated to taking care of students - People's Daily Online


Special education teacher Zhang Yayun, Li Xiaoqian, Wang Jialin, Li Hong, Sun Haiting and Wu So



en.people.cn




16 photos in the link

Special education teachers Zhang Yayun, Li Xiaoqian, Wang Jialin, Li Hong, Sun Haiting and Wu Songlin (from L to R) pose for a group photo at a special education school in Fengcheng City, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Sept. 9, 2020. With love, patience and perseverance, young special education teachers of the school devoted themselves to taking care of the students who face various difficulties in learning. (Xinhua/Yao Jianfeng)

Wu Songlin, a special education teacher, helps a student wash feet at a special education school in Fengcheng City, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Sept. 9, 2020.

Li Xiaoqian, a special education teacher, gives a Chinese class to students at a special education school in Fengcheng City, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Sept. 10, 2020.

Sun Haiting (L), a special education teacher, bandages the wound of a student at a special education school in Fengcheng City, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Sept. 10, 2020.

Zhang Yayun, a special education teacher, gives a training class to a student at a special education school in Fengcheng City, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Sept. 9, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Falling head over heels for ancient martial art


At an indoor facility in downtown Beijing, a group of young enthusiasts was recently training and practicing the traditional martial art of shuai jiao, which is little known outside China.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Two students hone their skills at the park on May 31, 2020. [Photo by WEI XIAOHAO/CHINA DAILY]

*Chinese wrestling is making a return thanks to a veteran of the fighting sport*

At an indoor facility in downtown Beijing, a group of young enthusiasts was recently training and practicing the traditional martial art of shuai jiao, which is little known outside China.

The style of close combat fighting, also known as Chinese wrestling, dates back thousands of years and is considered by some experts as the predecessor of modern grappling and throwing sports such as judo.

In recent years it has started to regain popularity with martial arts practitioners in the capital.

Hu Wannian watches his students training in a gym on Sept 6, 2020. [Photo by WEI XIAOHAO/CHINA DAILY]

Hu Wannian started practicing shuai jiao at the age of 6. In 2016, he founded a wrestling club and started promoting the martial art at an open area in his residential complex in Beijing. So far, the 62-year-old has trained 50 students.

Residents watch young enthusiasts of Chinese wrestling train at a residential complex in Beijing on Sept 8, 2020. [Photo by WEI XIAOHAO/CHINA DAILY]

Wrestlers practice at a gym in downtown Beijing on Sept 6, 2020. [Photo by WEI XIAOHAO/CHINA DAILY]

Two young fighters train at Xisanqi Park on May 17, 2020. [Photo by WEI XIAOHAO/CHINA DAILY]

Young fighter Jiang Zehao takes a break after a minor injury during training in the park on May 31, 2020. [Photo by WEI XIAOHAO/CHINA DAILY]

A mother watches her child train in the park on May 31, 2020. [Photo by WEI XIAOHAO/CHINA DAILY]

Two of Hu's students wrestle during a training session on Sept 6, 2020. [Photo by WEI XIAOHAO/CHINA DAILY]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Perfect fit: Man tailor-makes <em>qipao</em> in Hangzhou


A man running a shop selling qipao, a traditional Chinese one-piece dress, has attracted many customers in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Qian Zhongshu talks with a customer, Sept 2, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A man running a shop selling _qipao_, a traditional Chinese one-piece dress, has attracted many customers in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province.

Qian Zhongshu takes a look at his collection of old fabrics at his studio, Sept 2, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Qian Zhongshu, who collects hundreds of rolls of old fabrics from all over the world, tries to make _qipao_ meet contemporary aesthetics by decorating them with embroidery and jewelry designed by himself.

Qian Zhongshu discusses embroidery details with a customer, Sept 2, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Qian Zhongshu (left) discusses details of _qipao_ with a tailor, Sept 2, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A model (right) dressed in a _qipao_ designed by Qian Zhongshu, prepares for a photo shoot, Sept 2, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Grandpa blogger dresses with contemporary flair







www.chinadaily.com.cn




15 PIX in the above link!

An 83-year-old fashion blogger known as Grandpa Kang in Wuhan, Hubei province, inspires millions of people online. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Wearing sunglasses, a bucket hat and a fluorescent green T-shirt while holding a cup of Starbucks coffee, an 83-year-old man surnamed Kang in Wuhan, Hubei province, impressed netizens with his fashionable outfits on the short-video platform Douyin (known as TikTok overseas).

The video, taken by Kang's grandson last year, received more than 2 million likes within three days. Now the man, nicknamed Grandpa Kang, has about 600,000 fans as a fashion blogger.


An 83-year-old fashion blogger known as Grandpa Kang in Wuhan, Hubei province, inspires millions of people online. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

He tries on various styles — from Western suits to casual clothes, from ancient Chinese garb to Japanese and South Korean styles. There seems to be no sartorial splendor he won't try. He surfs the internet to learn about latest fashion trends.

"In the 1940s and 1950s, the only choice for us was a Chinese tunic suit," Kang said. "After the start of reform and opening-up, clothing began to diversify, and now there are thousands of fashion brands. We've become more open with rapid development of economy."

He said clothing not only reflects people's pursuit of beauty but also their love and hope for life. He wants to narrow the gap with young people and inspire more old men to update their wardrobes.

"Some seniors will feel they've been separated from society after retirement, which is not good for their health," he said, adding he wants to encourage older people to enjoy life. Before, he has worked in the university education industry for over 40 years.

Besides his fashion pursuits, Kang also likes basketball, fencing, fitness and travel, and he often plays with his grandson. He consults with fans and gives advice when they are facing problems in life.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Cold-weather vegetables grow new wealth


Located in high altitude areas with greater diurnal temperature variations, Xiji county in Ningxia Hui autonomous region has stepped up efforts in cold-weather vegetable planting, cultivating celery, carrots, broccoli, kale and Chinese cabbage and lifting residents out of poverty.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A farmer picks cabbage at a plantation base in Xiji county, Ningxia Hui autonomous region, on Sept 7, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Located in high altitude areas with greater diurnal temperature variations, Xiji county in Ningxia Hui autonomous region has stepped up efforts in cold-weather vegetable planting, cultivating celery, carrots, broccoli, kale and Chinese cabbage and lifting residents out of poverty.

The planting area in Xiji county has exceeded 140,000 mu (9333.33 hectares), and the vegetables enjoy high popularity among consumers in South China.

Farmers pack up broccoli at an agriculture service center in Xiji county, Ningxia Hui autonomous region, on Sept 9, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A farmer picks Chinese cabbage at a plantation base in Xiji county. [Photo/Xinhua]

Farmers collect vegetables at a plantation base in Xiji county. [Photo/Xinhua]

A woman collects celery at a plantation base in Xiji county on Sept 9, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr
Hong Kong Disneyland by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr
Hong Kong Disneyland by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taiwan
_MG_3142 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_1407 by waychen_c, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr

Reactions:You and little universe


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's second sea-based space launch places 9 satellites in orbit


China launched a Long March 11 solid-propellant carrier rocket from a ship in the Yellow Sea on Tuesday morning, sending nine satellites into orbit in the nation's second sea-based launch mission.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






China launches a Long March 11 solid-propellant carrier rocket from a ship in the Yellow Sea on Tuesday morning, Sept 15, 2020. [Photo by Wang Weitong/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]
China launched a Long March 11 solid-propellant carrier rocket from a ship in the Yellow Sea on Tuesday morning, sending nine satellites into orbit in the nation's second sea-based launch mission.
The Long March 11-HY2 — the 10th member of the Long March 11 family — blasted off at 9:22 am from the Debo 3, a self-propelled deck barge that was modified for the mission.



Nine satellites, belonging to the Jilin 1 Gaofen 03-1 group, are launched by a Long March 11 carrier rocket at the Yellow Sea, on Sept 15, 2020. 

About 13 minutes later, after traveling 535 kilometers, it deployed nine Jilin 1 high-resolution Earth-observation satellites — three to take videos and six to take photographs — in sun-synchronous orbits.
Each of the satellites, developed by Changguang Satellite Technology in Changchun, Jilin province, weighs about 42 kilograms. They will provide remote-sensing services to users in fields such as agriculture, forestry, land resources and environmental protection.
[Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSCF0776 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0579 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0538 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0730 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0717 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0692 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A boy and his parent attend the First Writing Ceremony, a traditional activity held for children before they are admitted to school, at a museum in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Sept. 13, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)

Children and their parents attend the First Writing Ceremony, a traditional activity held for children before they are admitted to school, at a museum in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Sept. 13, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)

A girl gets a red dot on her forehead, which is called "opening the wisdom eye", during the First Writing Ceremony, a traditional activity held for children before they are admitted to school, at a museum in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Sept. 13, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)

Children attend the First Writing Ceremony, a traditional activity held for children before they are admitted to school, at a museum in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Sept. 13, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Kaohsiung
2020/6/5/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/5/17/SU family by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/5/16/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/5/10/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/5/1/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/5/1/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

2020/7/12/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/7/12/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/7/4/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/7/4/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/7/4/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/7/4/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei

DSC_1535 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1534 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1537 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4341 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF4340 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0035 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Peking University welcomes new students







www.chinadaily.com.cn








The opening ceremony for academic year 2020-2021 is held at Peking University in Beijing, Sept 20, 2020. [Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A student representative makes a speech during the opening ceremony for academic year 2020-2021 at Peking University in Beijing, Sept 20, 2020. [Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Dragon dance performers take part in a parade at the Tongliang District in southwest China's Chongqing, Sept. 19, 2020. Dragon dance performances and other folk activities were held Saturday to celebrate the upcoming Chinese farmers' harvest festival which falls on the Autumn Equinox each year. [Photo/Xinhua]



Villagers perform dragon dance at the Tongliang District in southwest China's Chongqing, Sept. 19, 2020.


Villagers in folk costumes take part in a parade at the Tongliang District in southwest China's Chongqing, Sept. 19, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Liu Jieqiong, the cultural inheritor of paper-cutting techniques in Yanchuan, Shaanxi province, introduces the artworks to visitors. [Photo by Jiang Dong/China Daily]

Chinese traditional cultural heritage - paper-cutting and embroidery are on display at the National Art Museum of China from August to October, aimed at enhancing the public's understanding of folk art and show how these artistic works help rural residents lift out of poverty.

Pan Yuzhen, the inheritor of embroidery techniques of the Miao ethnic group in Guizhou province, introduced the traditional culture to visitors, on Sept 19, 2020. Pan started a folk costume crafting factory in 1994 and helped the local women to engage in embroidery processing. [Photo by Jiang Dong/China Daily]

A girl shows her artwork under the guidance of Liu Jieqiong (R), the cultural inheritor of paper-cutting techniques, in Yanchuan, Shaanxi province. [Photo by Jiang Dong/China Daily]

A child looks at the traditional costumes at the National Art Museum of China on Sept, 19, 2020. [Photo by Jiang Dong/China Daily]

Visitors check the traditional costumes at the National Art Museum of China on Sept, 19, 2020. [Photo by Jiang Dong/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chongqing hosts a fashion show by makeup master Mao Geping against the backdrop of Wanzhou Great Waterfall to conclude 2020 Chongqing International Fashion Week, on Sept 21, 2020. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Chongqing hosted a fabulous fashion show by well-known domestic makeup master Mao Geping on Monday against the backdrop of Wanzhou Great Waterfall.

Capping off the five-days of 2020 Chongqing International Fashion Week, the show unfolded grandly at the ancient Lu'an Bridge in front of the waterfall — the largest single waterfall in Asia, 151 meters wide and 64.5 meters tall.


Fashion models showed off 25 sets of exquisite traditional Chinese clothing and makeup, merging Asian beauty with the natural landscape.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A fishing vessel hits rocks near Nan'ao Island in Shantou, South China's Guangdong province, on Sept 21, 2020. [Photo by Li Lin/for chinadaily.com.cn]

At least four people died at the scene when a fishing boat struck a rock in waters off Shantou, Guangdong province, early on Monday morning, the Fujian Maritime Safety Administration said in a statement.

Rescuers were searching for four other people who were missing in the accident after having successfully rescued six, the statement said.

Fishermen are evacuated on a helicopter after a fishing vessel hit rocks near Nan'ao Island in Shantou, South China's Guangdong province, on Sept 21, 2020. [Photo by Li Lin/for chinadaily.com.cn]

A rescuer transfers a fisherman onto a helicopter after his fishing vessel hit rocks near Nan'ao Island in Shantou, South China's Guangdong province, on Sept 21, 2020. [Photo by Li Lin/for chinadaily.com.cn]


In addition, special rescue vessels and a helicopter were sent to the scene to aid in the search.

The incident occurred at about 6 am when a fishing boat, _Minhuiyu 01459_, ran aground about 20 kilometers from Shantou's Nan'ao island.



A life raft bobs in churning waters while rescue is underway after a fishing vessel hit rocks near Nan'ao Island in Shantou, South China's Guangdong province, on Sept 21, 2020. [Photo by Li Lin/for chinadaily.com.cn]

The 14 crew members aboard had to abandon their vessel, the statement said.

The Guangdong Maritime Safety Administration organized a rescue effort upon receiving the report from Fujian.

As of noon Monday, rescue efforts were ongoing.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People in traditional costumes tour for bumper harvest at Panshi Town in Tongren City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Sept. 20, 2020. Performances and other folk activities were held Sunday to celebrate the upcoming Chinese farmers' harvest festival which falls on the Autumn Equinox each year. (Photo: China News Service/ Long Yuanbin)

Aerial photo shows people touring for bumper harvest at Dangzao Village of Panshi Town in Tongren City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Sept. 20, 2020. Various activities are being held across the country to welcome the third Chinese farmers' harvest festival which falls on Sept. 22. (Photo by Wu Weidong/Xinhua)

Photo taken on Sept. 20, 2020 shows folk activities are held to celebrate the upcoming Chinese farmers' harvest festival at Panshi Town in Tongren City, southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Photo: China News Service/ Long Yuanbin)

Photo taken on Sept. 20, 2020 shows folk activities are held to celebrate the upcoming Chinese farmers' harvest festival at Panshi Town in Tongren City, southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Photo: China News Service/ Long Yuanbin)

Farmers take part in a pumpkin weight competition at Shiyong Town of Guang'an City, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 20, 2020. Various activities are being held across the country to welcome the third Chinese farmers' harvest festival which falls on Sept. 22. (Photo by Qiu Haiying/Xinhua)

People in traditional costumes tour for bumper harvest at Dangzao Village of Panshi Town in Tongren City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Sept. 20, 2020. (Photo by Long Enze/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A lifelong passion to inherit and spread traditional Chinese culture


A man has spent his whole life jingtailan making Chinese cloisonne enamelware, or jingtailan, reviving the traditional Chinese culture in Beijing.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Zhong Liansheng checks artwork of traditional craft _jingtailan_ in Beijing on Sept 15, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]
A man has spent his whole life in making _jingtailan_, or Chinese cloisonne enamelware, reviving the traditional Chinese culture in Beijing.

Zhong Liansheng, together with his colleagues, checks artwork of traditional craft _jingtailan_, or Chinese cloisonne enamelware, in Beijing on Jan 20, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Zhong Liansheng, a master of _jingtailan_, is a representative inheritor of national intangible cultural heritage cloisonne production skills.

Zhong, who started to learn drawing and _jingtailan_ making in 1978, advocates continuous exploration and innovation to inherit the tradition. He always promotes simple, abstract and modern design concepts and has won many awards.


Zhong Liansheng talks with a colleague while making artwork of traditional craft _jingtailan_, or Chinese cloisonne enamelware in Beijing on Sept 15, 2020. [Photos/Xinhua]

Artworks of traditional craft _jingtailan_, or Chinese cloisonne enamelware made by Zhong Liansheng are on display in Beijing on Sept 15, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

To develop traditional Chinese culture of _jingtailan_ in new era, Zhong together and his apprentices explore innovative craftsmanship by emerging the art into life and applying it in interior decoration.

Zhong Liansheng makes artwork of traditional craft _jingtailan_, or Chinese cloisonne enamelware in Beijing on Sept 15, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_0348-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC5937-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_2255-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
IMG_0033L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_5271L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_5295L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Workers air seed maize at a seed production base in Heli township of Gaotai county, Zhangye, Northwest China's Gansu province, on Sept 17, 2020. The third Chinese Farmers' Harvest Festival, the national festival created specifically for the country's farmers, falls on Tuesday this year. [Photo by Wang Jiang/Asianewsphoto]

Farmers take part in a competition carrying sweet potatoes at an activity to celebrate the third Chinese Farmers' Harvest Festival in Zhaoqiao township of Bozhou, East China's Anhui province, on Sept 18, 2020. [Photo by Liu Qinli/Asianewsphoto]

Tan Xingyi and his wife thresh rice at Xiaoze village in Yinjiang Tujia and Miao autonomous county, Southwest China's Guizhou province, on Sept 18, 2020. [Photo by Chen Xiaolan/Asianewsphoto]

Farmers harvest herbs at a base of a local Chinese herbal medicine planting professional cooperative in Gucheng town, Feidong county, East China's Anhui province, on Sept 18, 2020. [Photo by Xu Qingyong/Asianewsphoto]

Children push mini-carts carrying agricultural produce at a kindergarten in Changxing county, Huzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, on Sept 21, 2020. Children took part in activities to learn more about agriculture as the country celebrates the farmers' festival. [Photo by Tan Yunfeng/Asianewsphoto]

Farmers harvest corn at Shuangdui village, Weishan county, Dali, Southwest China's Yunnan province, on Sept 21, 2020. [Photo by Zhang Shulu/Asianewsphoto]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Zhu Huining hosts a livestream in Xiamen, East China's Fujian province, on Sept 21, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Chinese mainland provides huge opportunities for young people in online economy, attracting talents from Taiwan.

Zhu Huining, a member of post 1980s from Taipei, was attracted by prospect of online sector and moved to Xiamen, East China's Fujian province, in 2016.

She entered the field as an entrepreneur and after years of development, she now has 200,000 online fans.

Zhu said Xiamen, with sound foundation in online celebrity economy, is welcoming to young people from Taiwan whether it is language, food, culture or transportation.

After working independently, Zhu established a company, incubating more than 2,500 online celebrities from diversified places. Her younger brother was also attracted to Xiamen to join her.

The mainland is a wonderful place that would like to provide opportunities to young people and if you work hard, you will make it. Xiamen is a natural first choice for young entrepreneurs from Taiwan, Zhu said.

Zhu Huining (left) speaks with a colleague in Xiamen, East China's Fujian province, on Sept 21, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Zhu Huining (left) talks with her younger brother on company's development in Xiamen, East China's Fujian province, on Sept 21, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Zhu Huining (left) listens to a colleague's insights on livestream in Xiamen, East China's Fujian province, on Sept 21, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Zhu Huining (2nd from left) speaks with a colleague on dog raising in Xiamen, East China's Fujian province, on Sept 21, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Zhu Huining (left) shares her view on livestream in Xiamen, East China's Fujian province, on Sept 21, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Zhu Huining (left) speaks with children in Xiamen, East China's Fujian province, on Sept 21, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Zhu Huining interacts with fans during a livestream in Xiamen, East China's Fujian province, on Sept 21, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Zhu Huining (1st from left) cheers with colleagues after livestreaming in Xiamen, East China's Fujian province, on Sept 21, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tourists take selfies in front of a huge basket-shaped flower arrangement titled "Blessings to China" on Sept 22, 2020, as it is installed in Tian'anmen Square in Beijing. The arrangement is part of the decoration plan for the upcoming National Day holiday. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Tourists pose for photos in front of a huge basket-shaped flower arrangement titled "Blessings to China" on Sept 22, as it is installed in Tian'anmen Square in Beijing. The arrangement is part of the decoration plan for the upcoming National Day holiday. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Landscape workers set up a huge basket-shaped flower arrangement called "Blessings to China" in Tian'anmen Square in Beijing, on Sept 22, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Landscape workers set up a huge basket-shaped flower arrangement called "Blessings to China" in Tian'anmen Square in Beijing, on Sept 22, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Landscape workers have lunch besides the huge basket-shaped flower arrangement titled "Blessings to China" in Tian'anmen Square in Beijing, on Sept 22, 2020. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Sichuan sisters sell local agricultural products on e-commerce platform - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com





He Shuang (R) and her sister pick pomegranates in Zhangguan Town of Huili County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 19, 2020. With a planting area of 400,000 mu (about 26,666 hectares), pomegranate in Huili County accounts for about a quarter of the country's total, with an annual output of 700,000 tons. He Shuang, 24, resigned from an airline in 2017 and started to sell pomegranates in hometown. One year later, her sister He Qian came back home to help after graduation. In 2019, the sisters had sold four million kilograms of pomegranates from August to November through the e-commerce platform Pinduoduo. They have become pioneers to sell local agricultural products on e-commerce. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)

He Shuang and her sister load a truck with packaged pomegranates with workers in Zhangguan Town of Huili County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 18, 2020.

He Shuang (L) and her sister sell pomegranates via live streaming in Zhangguan Town of Huili County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 19, 2020.

He Shuang (R front) checks pomegranates for sorting in Huili County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 19, 2020.

He Shuang (R) and her sister check orders in Huili County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 18, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Bike dealer &quot;SpeedCat&quot; by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Hero 1 by Wasserflut., on Flickr
Shanghai Tianzifang 2016 by Andy Ming, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Fujian launches measures to promote digital economy


Innovative development of the digital economy is being promoted in Fujian, East China's Fuzhou province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A high-tech company hosts a display in Fuzhou, East China's Fujian province, on Sept 22, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


Employees make digital internet products at a high-tech company in Fuzhou, East China's Fujian province, on Sept 22, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Innovative development of the digital economy is being promoted in Fuzhou, East China's Fujian province.

The taxation department in Fujian has launched over 11 preferential measures to support innovation and development of the digital economy and help improve mechanisms to speed up growth of high-tech companies.

These measures help to encourage enterprises increase R&D input, stimulate innovation, promote upgrading of traditional industry and provide guarantees for innovative development of the digital economy and transferring from old driving forces to new ones.

An employee of a company applies for taxation refunds with the guidance of a professional staff member at a taxation bureau in Fuzhou, East China's Fujian province, on Sept 22, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

An employee works at a high-tech company in Fuzhou, East China's Fujian province, on Sept 22, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Zhuang Xiaoming, a ceramics artist from Quanzhou’s Dehua county, one of the most famous pottery production centers in Fujian province, is skilled at painting stylish patterns on pieces of pottery.Her unique touch has made her work valuable among collectors. Check out some of her creations.[Photo/www.qzwb.com]



Creations of Zhuang Xiaoming, a ceramics artist from Quanzhou’s Dehua county, one of the most famous pottery production centers in Fujian province.[Photo/www.qzwb.com]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students make mooncakes at Huaguoyuan No. 3 Primary School in Nanming district of Guiyang, Southwest China's Guizhou province, Sept 24, 2020. It is a tradition to eat mooncakes during the Mid-Autumn Festival, which falls on Oct 1 this year.[Photo/Xinhua]

A volunteer prints characters on mooncakes at a community in Gusu district of Suzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, Sept 24, 2020. It is a tradition to eat mooncakes during the Mid-Autumn Festival, which falls on Oct 1 this year. [Photo/Xinhua]

Residents of Wenmiao community make mooncakes in Yunhe district of Cangzhou, North China's Hebei province, Sept 24, 2020. It is a tradition to eat mooncakes during the Mid-Autumn Festival, which falls on Oct 1 this year.[Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A reporter visits the exhibition "A Story of Gardens II - 270 Years of the Summer Palace" at the Museum of Chinese Gardens and Landscape Architecture in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 25, 2020. The exhibition opened on Friday with hundreds of exhibits from 8 museums and libraries. (Xinhua/Yin Gang)

Visitors take photos of the exhibits at the exhibition "A Story of Gardens II - 270 Years of the Summer Palace" at the Museum of Chinese Gardens and Landscape Architecture in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 25, 2020. (Xinhua/Yin Gang)

Women in traditional costumes enter the exhibition "A Story of Gardens II - 270 Years of the Summer Palace" at the Museum of Chinese Gardens and Landscape Architecture in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 25, 2020. (Xinhua/Yin Gang)

Women in traditional costumes view an exhibit at the exhibition "A Story of Gardens II - 270 Years of the Summer Palace" at the Museum of Chinese Gardens and Landscape Architecture in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 25, 2020. (Xinhua/Yin Gang)

Exhibits are displayed at the exhibition "A Story of Gardens II - 270 Years of the Summer Palace" at the Museum of Chinese Gardens and Landscape Architecture in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 25, 2020.(Xinhua/Yin Gang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students practice paper-cutting at Zhongmenzhuang primary school in Hancheng Township, Lubei District of Tangshan, north China's Hebei Province, Sept. 25, 2020. Many middle schools and primary schools in the district offer paper-cutting class for students to experience the traditional art. (Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)


Paper-cutting artist Li Wang (3rd R) instructs as students make paper-cutting at Zhongmenzhuang primary school in Hancheng Township, Lubei District of Tangshan, north China's Hebei Province, Sept. 25, 2020.(Xinhua/Yang Shiyao)

A villager airs chilies at Chengkan Village of Huizhou District in Huangshan, east China's Anhui Province, Sept. 25, 2020. (Xinhua/Huang Bohan)

Chinese characters reading "celebrating harvest" are patterned by chilies and corn aired by villagers at Chengkan Village of Huizhou District in Huangshan, east China's Anhui Province, Sept. 25, 2020. (Xinhua/Huang Bohan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_2945-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC6210S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_0074-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC1707-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC6363-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taiwan
高雄隨拍｜X100V by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
高雄駁二｜X100V by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
高雄御典茶｜X100V by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
苓雅油煎肉圓｜X100V by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
苓雅油煎肉圓｜X100V by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
高雄市立圖書館總管｜X100V by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taiwan
2020/6/11/R by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/6/5/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/5/15/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/5/20/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/5/20/M by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/5/10/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A7264 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7261 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7230 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7228 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7211 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7192 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Villagers purchase cattle at a bazaar in a town of Shufu County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Sept. 21, 2020. A cattle and sheep bazaar is held at the town in Shufu. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)


Villagers lead cattle to a bazaar in a town of Shufu County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Sept. 21, 2020. A cattle and sheep bazaar is held at the town in Shufu. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)

Villagers bargain over a cattle at a bazaar in a town of Shufu County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Sept. 21, 2020. A cattle and sheep bazaar is held at the town in Shufu. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Children care pilot project contributes to children care work in Guangxi - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com





Children take part in an activity on anti-bullying for children in Lingshan County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 20, 2020. A children care pilot project was launched jointly by UNICEF and Ministry of Civil Affairs of China on July 4 of 2019. The project has assigned heads in charge of children affairs to over 400 villages of Lingshan County, makes progress in building "children's home" and offers platforms for children care works for children left behind and in difficulty. (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)

Head of children affairs Huang Feifeng accompanies a child to the "children's home" in Lingshan County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 20, 2020. 

Children play game at the "children's home" in Lingshan County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 20, 2020.

A volunteer takes part in an activity on anti-bullying for children in Lingshan County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 20, 2020.

Head of children affairs Huang Feifeng does a home visiting in Lingshan County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 20, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





School life at Liuye central primary school in Guangxi - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com





11 photos in the above link

Photo taken on Sept. 11, 2020 shows students preparing for the board shoes relay during a break betweem classes at Liuye central primary school in Liuye Township of Dahua Yao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)



Photos taken on Sept. 11, 2020 shows students playing bronze drums and other instruments during a break betweem classes at Liuye central primary school in Liuye Township of Dahua Yao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)

Photo taken on Sept. 2, 2020 shows a student tries to catch a silk ball as others look on in a game during a break betweem classes at Liuye central primary school in Liuye Township of Dahua Yao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan*
2020/1/1/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/1/3/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/1/12/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/4/19/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/4/29/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Heihe, a charming city on the Sino-Russia border


Heihe in Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, the northernmost prefecture-level city of the country, is practically neighbor the Russian city of Blagoveshchensk by the Heilong River, known in Russia as the Amur River. The shortest distance between the two sites is around 700 meters.The...




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A dining table is set aside the Heilong River in Heihe city of Northeast China's Heilongjiang province on Sept 20, 2020. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A night view of the Heilong River in Heihe city of Northeast China's Heilongjiang province on Sept 20, 2020. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A view of a park themed on the Heihe-Tengchong Line, also called the Aihui-Tengchong Line, an imaginary line drawn by Chinese geographer Hu Huanyong in 1935 that divides China into two approximately equal parts and marks a striking difference in the distribution of the country's population, on Sept 21, 2020. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A photo taken on Sept 3, 2020 shows the gate of the Heihe Area of the Heilongjiang Pilot Free Trade Zone, the northernmost FTZ in China. [Photo/Xinhua]

A view of the Heilongjiang Sino-Russian Nationality Folklore Park, a popular tourist attraction in Heihe, Heilongjiang province, on Sept 20, 2020. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Auto China starts in Beijing


2020 Beijing International Automotive Exhibition, known as Auto China show, kicked off on Saturday under the theme of "Intelligence leads to the future".




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Photo taken on Sept 26, 2020 shows cars displayed at the 2020 Beijing International Automotive Exhibition in Beijing. [Photo/Xinhua]

2020 Beijing International Automotive Exhibition, known as Auto China show, kicked off on Saturday under the theme of "Intelligence leads to the future".


This year's event, which focuses on intelligent network and lightweight technologies, displays a total of 785 vehicles, including 82 world premiere vehicles, 36 concept cars, and 160 new energy vehicles, in a 200,000 square meters area.

The 2020 Auto China will run until Oct 5.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People shop mooncakes at a supermarket in Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada, Sept. 27, 2020. The Chinese Mid-Autumn Festival falls on Oct. 1 this year. (Photos by Liang Sen/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
DSCF8580 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF7824 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF7818 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF8568 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF6223 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF6222 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC00132 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC00121 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC00091 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC00179 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taiwan
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
When did Downtown Become a Water Park? by Al Walzem, on Flickr
Teapot mountain in New Taipei city. by -LAWRENCE-, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The coast of Panjin, Northeast China's Liaoning province, becomes colorful with reddish-purple seaweed, golden rice paddies and green reeds, on Sept 23, 2020. [Photo by Xing Ming/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

An aerial photo taken on Sept 23, 2020 shows five Chinese characters on the golden rice paddy fields that mean "I love you, China" on the coastal wetland of Panjin, Northeast China's Liaoning province. [Photo by Xing Ming/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Visitors appreciate the purple-red wetlands and golden rice paddy fields from a wooden walkway in Panjin, Northeast China's Liaoning province, on Sept 23, 2020. [Photo by Xing Ming/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Decorative figures are seen in an aerial photo of golden rice paddy fields on the coastal wetland of Panjin, Northeast China's Liaoning province, on Sept 23, 2020. [Photo by Xing Ming/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Golden, green and red colors are mixed on the coastal wetland of Panjin, Northeast China's Liaoning province, on Sept 23, 2020. [Photo by Xing Ming/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A cook distributes noodles to students who made multi-colored noodles to celebrate the coming National Day in Shanghai on Sept 29, 2020. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

To welcome the upcoming National Day holiday, Shanghai Experimental Primary School organized a National Day noodle celebration on Tuesday. Having noodle soup on one's birthday is a tradition in China, equivalent to cake and candles in Western culture.



With the help of teachers and volunteer parents, students handmade multi-colored noodles of pitaya, carrot and spinach, representing a colorful childhood and a thriving and prosperous China.

Students display handmade multi-colored noodles of pitaya, carrot and spinach, on Sept 29, 2020. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Memet Gheni (L) and his coworker Duan Yuanjie take a break at Lop lake in Yuli county of Mongolian autonomous prefecture of Bayingolin,Nnorthwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Sept 14, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Memet Gheni, a 28-year-old farmer who used to plant cotton, was recommended to work at a fish farm of Lop lake by his friends in March this year. Lop lake is a natural lake located in northeast Taklimakan desert. Over the past years, the production of fish and crabs kept increasing as Lop lake's surrounding ecosystem improved. Having been working at the fish farm for half a year, Memet Gheni has become a skillful crab catcher. His annual income is expected to reach nearly 100,000 yuan ($14,750) from crab-catching and farmland circulation. Now he has a new aim: to buy a car and have a road trip with his family in near future.

Aerial photo taken on Sept 15, 2020 shows Memet Gheni and his coworker Duan Yuanjie catching crabs on Lop lake in Yuli county of Mongolian autonomous prefecture of Bayingolin, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. [Photo/Xinhua]

Memet Gheni (L) and his coworker Duan Yuanjie catch crabs on Lop lake in Yuli county of Mongolian autonomous prefecture of Bayingolin, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Sept 15, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Memet Gheni (1st L) and his coworkers put crabs in a cage for temporary storage on Lop lake in Yuli county of Mongolian autonomous prefecture of Bayingolin, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Sept 16, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Memet Gheni (R) transfers crabs to a shed and covers them with wet quilts to keep them alive in Yuli county of Mongolian autonomous prefecture of Bayingolin, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Sept 16, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Memet Gheni shows crabs on Lop lake in Yuli county of Mongolian autonomous prefecture of Bayingolin, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Sept 14, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ceremonies on Monday commemorate the birth of Confucius in Qufu, Shandong province, home of the great Chinese thinker. [Photos by Liu Xiangqing and Yang Guoqing/for chinadaily.com.cn]



Ceremonies on Monday marked the birth of Confucius 2,571 years ago in Qufu, Shandong province, home of the great Chinese sage.

"Dancing to commemorate Confucius is one of the rites of Confucianism," said Yang Chaoming, director of the Confucius Research Institute of China.

People around the world who can’t join in the ceremonies can log on to an online platform where they are able to complete the 10 procedures of commemorating the sage, including presenting flowers.

Commemoration ceremonies were also held in Beijing; Changsha, Hunan province; and Changchun, Jilin province, among others.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Landmark food street recovers its appetite


Under a clear blue sky early this month, Sun Jianping walked on crutches along a street near the 640-year-old Drum Tower, a landmark in downtown Xi'an, Shaanxi province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Huimin Street in downtown Xi'an, Shaanxi province, is a mustvisit destination for tourists. [Photo/China News Service]

A diner enjoys a bowl of paomo (shredded pita bread in mutton or beef soup), which is popular in Xi'an. [Photo/Xinhua]

Diners eat out in Huimin Street at night. [Photo/for China Daily]

One of the 12 mosques in Huimin Street Xi'an, Shaanxi province. [Photo/for China Daily]

A food stand on the street Huimin Street Xi'an, Shaanxi province. [Photo/for China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taiwan
20200824-EGL01857 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200824-EGL01878 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200426-GR004123 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200910-GR006117 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200913-GR006177 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200913-GR006211 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
過馬路 by li-penny, on Flickr
海鱻味刺身壽司屋 by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Martyrs' Day marked in Beijing







www.chinadaily.com.cn







A ceremony presenting flower baskets to deceased national heroes is held at Tian'anmen Square to mark the Martyrs' Day in Beijing, capital of China, Sept 30, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students take photographs with a huge national flag at Shanghai Liaoyuan Bilingual School, on Sept 30, 2020. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]


Junior students learn how to make mooncakes at the school's canteen. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

Students wear _hanfu_, the traditional clothing of the Han ethnic group. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

In _hanfu_, the traditional clothing of the Han ethnic group, senior students gathered on the playground to draw on a long scroll painting to celebrate National Day. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The Yellow River Tower is lit up, shining on the banks of the Yellow River, on Sept 29, 2020. [Photo by Zhang Yuanyuan/for chinadaily.com.cn]


A bird's-eye view of the container town is seen in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province, Sept 20, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]
An eye-catching town constructed using more than 200 containers opened in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province.

Covering an area of 85,000 square meters, the buildings in the town are made from energy-saving and environmentally friendly containers. The town provides diverse cultural, business and tourism experiences including esports, street shows, catering, children's entertainment, shared offices, themed homestays, special snacks, and even a drive-in theater.

Bicycle sculptures are seen in the container town in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province, Sept 20, 2020. [Photo/Sipa]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Navigators ensure smooth operation of docks in Hainan


A qualified dock navigator has to be familiar with local hydrological environment and navigate ships to dock smoothly. Currently, a total of 22 navigators work at five different docks in Hainan.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




12 photos in the above link.

Navigator Lin Hongpin observes a ship docking in Yangpu, South China's Hainan province, Sept 25, 2020. A qualified dock navigator has to be familiar with local hydrological environment and navigate ships to dock smoothly. Currently, a total of 22 navigators work at five different docks in Hainan. In spite of uncertain working hours and various weather conditions, they managed the burden both physically and mentally. During the past months in 2020, navigators have guided ships for over 4,200 times to ensure the smooth operation of the docks. [Photo/Xinhua]

Navigator Lin Hongpin (L) communicates with a ship via radio on a tugboat in Yangpu, South China's Hainan province, Sept 25, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Navigator Lin Hongpin (R) has lunch with his co-worker Lin Daomin, also a navigator, in Yangpu, South China's Hainan province, Sept 25, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Navigator Lin Hongpin climbs on a ladder to navigate a ship in Yangpu, South China's Hainan province, Sept 25, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Navigator Chen Yinghua (first from right) helps his co-worker Lin Daomin (second from left), also a navigator, to go ashore in Yangpu, South China's Hainan province, Sept 23, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Navigator Lin Hongpin (R) and his co-worker Chen Yinghua, also a navigator, exchange work experience with each other in Yangpu, South China's Hainan province, Sept 25, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Navigator Lin Hongpin observes a ship docking in Yangpu, South China's Hainan province, Sept 25, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taiwan
20200927-EGL02016 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200927-EGL02030 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200921-EGL01969 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The Guard of Honor of the Chinese People's Liberation Army escorts the national flag from the Forbidden City to Tian'anmen Square in Beijing on Oct 1, the National Day. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Wearing masks, two visitors take a selfie during the flag-raising ceremony at Tian'anmen Square in Beijing on Oct 1, 2020. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]


On the morning of Oct 1, 2020, people from across the country gathered at Tian'anmen Square in Beijing to watch the flag-raising ceremony, celebrating the 71th anniversary of the establishment of the People's Republic of China.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Flowers are set up in major sites in Shanghai. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Tens of thousands of flowers were set up in major sites in Shanghai by the municipal landscaping and city appearance administrator to celebrate National Day and Mid-Autumn Festival, both on Oct 1.

According to the administration, around 12.3 million pots of flowers were used to form 63 themed flower art installations, more than 2,400 flower poles and 51,000 flower boxes.

Three giant panda cubs born this year greet visitors before the upcoming National Day holiday at the Chengdu Research Base of Giant Panda Breeding in Southwest China's Sichuan province on Sept 29, 2020. The base has welcomed 10 newborn giant pandas so far this year. [Photo by He Haiyang/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Giant panda cubs born this year meet the public before the upcoming National Day holiday at the Chengdu Research Base of Giant Panda Breeding in Southwest China's Sichuan province on Sept 29, 2020. [Photo by He Haiyang/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSCF3779 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF7834 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF7832 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF7772 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
_DSC3096-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_7506-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Construction workers of the Quzhou-Ningde Railway pose for a photo in front of a train at the Ningde Railway Station in Ningde, southeast China's Fujian Province, Sept. 27, 2020. The Quzhou-Ningde Railway, which links Quzhou in east China's Zhejiang and Ningde in southeast China's Fujian, began its operation on Sunday. The railway spans 379 kilometers with a designed speed of 160 kilometers per hour. (Xinhua/Peng Zhangqing)

Aerial photo taken on Sept. 27, 2020 shows a train pulling out of the Tiantangwu tunnel along the Quzhou-Ningde Railway in east China's Zhejiang Province. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)

A train pulls out of the Tiantangwu tunnel along the Quzhou-Ningde Railway in east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 27, 2020.(Xinhua/Xing Guangli)

The maiden train pulls out of the Ningde Railway Station along the Quzhou-Ningde Railway in Ningde, southeast China's Fujian Province, Sept. 27, 2020. (Xinhua/Peng Zhangqing)

Aerial photo taken on Sept. 27, 2020 shows the maiden train running on the Banshan mega bridge along the Quzhou-Ningde Railway in Ningde, southeast China's Fujian Province. (Xinhua/Peng Zhangqing)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children are waving five-starred red flags to embrace the National Day and the Mid-Autumn Festival in Changxing County, Huzhou City, Zhejiang province, Sept. 29, 2020. [Photo/VCG]

National flags are on display at the Confucius Temple in Nanjing to mark the National Day and the Mid-Autumn Festival, Sept. 29, 2020. [Photo/VCG]

Students from a primary school in Yuquan District, Huhhot City, capital of North China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, participate in flash mob dance activities, Sept. 29, 2020. [Photo/VCG]

A historical and cultural street in Rugao City, Jiangsu province, is decorated with national flags to mark the 71st anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China, Sept. 27, 2020. [Photo/VCG]

The Yellow Crane Tower, a landmark in Wuhan, will launch night tours during the upcoming National Day and Mid-Autumn Festival holiday from Oct. 1 to 8. It will be the first time the historic building will be open at night since it opened to the public in 1985 after reconstruction. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai
Worlds 2020 Play-in Day 6 by LoL Esports Photos, on Flickr
Worlds 2020 Play-in Day 6 by LoL Esports Photos, on Flickr
Worlds 2020 Play-in Day 6 by LoL Esports Photos, on Flickr
Worlds 2020 Play-in Day 6 by LoL Esports Photos, on Flickr
Worlds 2020 Play-in Day 6 by LoL Esports Photos, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taiwan
Street view - busy for writing special report...... by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Snatshot Shulin District by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Snapshot at XinYi District restoring crowded &amp; lively scene bef epidemic, exclude shadow of Coronavirus. 2020.09.18 by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
After swept out the raindrops, never forgot to wear a facial mask by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Two company by yen kuan yu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A flag-raising ceremony is held at the Golden Bauhinia Square on Hong Kong Island to celebrate the 71st anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China, Oct 1, 2020.[Photo/China Daily]

The national flag is raised at the Office for Safeguarding National Security of the Central People's Government in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region in celebration of the 71st anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China. In Causeway Bay, on Oct 1, 2020. [Photo by Parker Zheng/China Daily]

A flag-raising ceremony is held at the Liaison Office of the Central People's Government in Hong Kong in celebration of the 71st anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China, Oct 1, 2020. [Photo by Edmond Tang/China Daily]

A flag-raising ceremony is held at the Office of the Commissioner of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region in celebration of the 71st anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China, Oct 1, 2020. [Photo/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A train attendant hands out national flag of China to passengers to celebrate the National Day and the Mid-Autumn Festival on Fuxing bullet train G6131 from Yueyang in central China''s Hunan Province to Guangzhou in south China''s Guangdong Province, Oct. 1, 2020. (Xinhua/Chen Sihan)

A train attendant decorates a carriage to celebrate the National Day and the Mid-Autumn Festival on Fuxing bullet train G6131 from Yueyang in central China''s Hunan Province to Guangzhou in south China''s Guangdong Province, Oct. 1, 2020. (Xinhua/Chen Sihan)

Train attendants perform for passengers to celebrate the National Day and the Mid-Autumn Festival on Fuxing bullet train G6131 from Yueyang in central China''s Hunan Province to Guangzhou in south China''s Guangdong Province, Oct. 1, 2020. (Xinhua/Chen Sihan)

A train attendant hands out a mooncake to a passenger to celebrate the National Day and the Mid-Autumn Festival on Fuxing bullet train G6131 from Yueyang in central China''s Hunan Province to Guangzhou in south China''s Guangdong Province, Oct. 1, 2020. (Xinhua/Chen Sihan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Highlights of Chinese Women's Volleyball Championship in South China's Guangdong - People's Daily Online


Li Yingying (Top) of Tianjin spikes the ball during the second stage match between Tianjin and



en.people.cn





Li Yingying (Top) of Tianjin spikes the ball during the second stage match between Tianjin and Zhejiang at the 2020 Chinese Women's Volleyball Championship in Jiangmen, South China's Guangdong Province, on Sept. 30, 2020. (Xinhua/Qin Lang)

Players of Tianjin celebrate after scoring during the second stage match between Tianjin and Zhejiang at the 2020 Chinese Women's Volleyball Championship in Jiangmen, South China's Guangdong Province, on Sept. 30, 2020. (Xinhua/Qin Lang)

Wang Baoquan (2nd R) , coach of Tianjin, instructs his players during the second stage match between Tianjin and Zhejiang at the 2020 Chinese Women's Volleyball Championship in Jiangmen, South China's Guangdong Province, on Sept. 30, 2020. (Xinhua/Qin Lang)

Zhu Yuezhou (L) and Liu Yu of Zhejiang block the ball during the second stage match between Tianjin and Zhejiang at the 2020 Chinese Women's Volleyball Championship in Jiangmen, South China's Guangdong Province, on Sept. 30, 2020. (Xinhua/Qin Lang)

Players of Zhejiang celebrate after scoring during the second stage match between Tianjin and Zhejiang at the 2020 Chinese Women's Volleyball Championship in Jiangmen, South China's Guangdong Province, on Sept. 30, 2020. (Xinhua/Qin Lang)

Tianjin beat Zhejiang 3-0 (25-15, 25-15, 25-22)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong*
Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr
Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr
Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr
Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr
Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr
Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Night scenery of Haihe River in Tianjin - Xinhua | English.news.cn




Aerial photo taken on Oct. 2, 2020 shows the night scenery near the Jiefang Bridge in Tianjin, north China. (Xinhua/Sun Fanyue)

Photo taken on Oct. 2, 2020 shows the night scenery in Tianjin, north China. (Xinhua/Sun Fanyue)

Photo taken on Oct. 2, 2020 shows the night scenery near the ferris wheel "Tianjin Eye" in Tianjin, north China. (Xinhua/Sun Fanyue)

Photo taken on Oct. 2, 2020 shows the night scenery of Haihe River in Tianjin, north China. (Xinhua/Sun Fanyue)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Mechanics work at a train maintenance workshop in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 6, 2020. 



Railway staff members have stepped up the maintenance of high-speed trains to ensure traffic safety as the National Day and Mid-Autumn Festival holidays are driving up travel demand. (Xinhua/Huang Bohan)

A mechanic checks the inside of a train at a train maintenance workshop in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 6, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan*
2020/9/26/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/10/4/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/10/2/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/10/1/R by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/9/29/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tourists have fun at an aquarium in Sanya City, south China's Hainan Province, Oct. 5, 2020. Tourist attractions in Sanya attracted tourists all over the country during the National Day and Mid-Autumn Festival holiday. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)

Tourists have fun at Dadonghai scenic area in Sanya City, south China's Hainan Province, Oct. 6, 2020. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)

Children have fun at Dadonghai scenic area in Sanya City, south China's Hainan Province, Oct. 6, 2020. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)

Tourists practice surfing at Dadonghai scenic area in Sanya City, south China's Hainan Province, Oct. 6, 2020.
(Xinhua/Guo Cheng)

Tourists have fun at Dadonghai scenic area in Sanya City, south China's Hainan Province, Oct. 6, 2020.
(Xinhua/Guo Cheng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A7850 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7778 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7777 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7775 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7769 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7764 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taichung
Desolate Coffee by AST Chen, on Flickr
三十二 by AST Chen, on Flickr
三十二 by AST Chen, on Flickr
民生咖啡 by AST Chen, on Flickr
Fleet Street by AST Chen, on Flickr
Fleet Street by AST Chen, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Guizhou becomes popular tourist destination during holidays - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com






Tourists view Chishui waterfall in Zunyi City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 7, 2020. Noted for its rich history and natural resources, Zunyi City attracts lots of tourists during the National Day and Mid-Autumn Festival holidays. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

Tourists wearing costumes pose for photos beside a village of Miao ethnic group in Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture of southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 7, 2020. (Photo by Lin Shikang/Xinhua)

Tourists are greeted with wine when visiting Langde village of Miao ethnic group in Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture of southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 7, 2020. (Photo by Cai Xingwen/Xinhua)

Aerial photo taken on June 22, 2016 shows a high-speed train driving in Kaili City of Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Photo by Wu Jibin/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Transportation hubs witness peak of return passengers as eight-day holiday ends - Xinhua | English.news.cn



Passengers line up to have tickets checked at Changsha South Railway Station in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Oct. 8, 2020. Transportation hubs in China are witnessing the peak of return passengers as the eight-day holiday ends on Thursday. China celebrates its National Day on Oct. 1, and the weeklong holiday this year has been extended to Oct. 8 as it overlapped with the Mid-Autumn Festival, a traditional festival symbolizing family reunion that falls on Aug. 15 on the lunar calendar. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)

Passengers pass the security checks at Changsha South Railway Station in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Oct. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)

Passengers get on a train at Changsha South Railway Station in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Oct. 8, 2020.

Passengers get off a train at Yantai Railway Station in Yantai, east China's Shandong Province, Oct. 8, 2020.(Photo by Tang Ke/Xinhua)

A ro-ro ship is berthing at the Xiuying Port in Haikou, capital of south China's Hainan Province, Oct. 8, 2020.(Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Workers make rattan furniture at a workshop of a resettlement site in Yuping Dong Autonomous County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 7, 2020. Workshops were set up to help resettled villagers into work during the county's poverty alleviation, producing steady income for a total of 2,639 people from nine resettlement sites. (Xinhua/Yang Ying)



Workers make lighters at a workshop of a resettlement site in Yuping Dong Autonomous County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 7, 2020. (Xinhua/Yang Ying)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

High-speed railway line reduces travel time between Beijing and Zhangjiakou - Xinhua | English.news.cn



Xiao Zhen (R) holding skis and poles walks to take the high-speed train G8827 at Qinghe station in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 11, 2020. With 5G signals, wireless charging and intelligent lighting, the high-speed railway line connecting Beijing and Zhangjiakou is a showcase of China's latest achievements in railway development from equipment manufacturing and new materials to new artificial intelligence technology. The train service, with a maximum design speed of 350 kph, reduces the travel time between Beijing and Zhangjiakou from over three hours to 47 minutes. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

Passengers are seen on a train of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway line, Sept. 26, 2020.(Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)

Passengers prepare to board trains of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway line in Beijing North Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 25, 2020.(Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)

A high-speed train runs through the Juyongguan Pass tunnel of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway line in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 6, 2020. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

Xiao Zhen (R) holding skis and poles walks together with her friend upon arriving at Taizicheng station on Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway line in Chongli district of Zhangjiakou city, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 11, 2020. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan*
2020/1/8/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/1/9/R by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/1/14/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/1/19/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/2/5/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/2/28/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong*
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan*
An interesting color match, pinkred、Autumn green 、goldenblonde、black &amp; grey by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Street view - busy for writing special report...... by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Snatshot Shulin District by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Snapshot at XinYi District restoring crowded &amp; lively scene bef epidemic, exclude shadow of Coronavirus. 2020.09.18 by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Art Expo Taiwan at Taipei Workd Trade Center by yen kuan yu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSCF7958 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF7956 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_1089 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF6876 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF7950 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF8706 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Strong tourism recovery seen during 8-day holiday


A nationwide travel boom during the National Day and Mid-Autumn Festival holiday sent a clear signal that China is emerging from the impact of the COVID-19 pandemic.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Children play at a rural tourist resort in Chongqing's Yubei district on Tuesday. Over 637 million visits were made to attractions on the Chinese mainland during the National Day and Mid-Autumn Festival holiday. WANG QUANCHAO/XINHUA

Tourists visit Sanfangqixiang (Three Lanes and Seven Alleys), a scenic spot in Fuzhou, East China's Fujian province, Oct 8, 2020. According to Fujian Provincial Department of Culture and Tourism, Fujian received 39.3 million person-times of tourists during the eight-day National Day and Mid-Autumn Festival holiday ending on Thursday, marking a year-on-year increase of 5.5 percent. The province's tourism industry has raked in 34.09 billion yuan (about $5 billion) in revenue during the holiday, up 10.2 percent from a year earlier. [Photo/Xinhua]

Tourists visit the Yushan scenic spot in Fuzhou, East China's Fujian province, Oct 8, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Tourists visit an ancestral temple at the Yushan scenic spot in Fuzhou, East China's Fujian province, Oct 8, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Tourists take selfies at Yuyuan Garden in East China's Shanghai, Oct 8, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Dancers perform during a gala in celebration of the 70th anniversary of the liberation of Qamdo, in Qamdo City, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Oct. 9, 2020. (Xinhua/Jigme Dorje)



Photos taken on Oct. 9, 2020 shows a gala in celebration of the 70th anniversary of the liberation of Qamdo, in Qamdo City, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Jigme Dorje)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People enjoy chrysanthemums displayed at an exhibition in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Oct. 9, 2020. 


An exhibition displaying chrysanthemums was held in the provincial capital of Shijiazhuang. Over 30 different varieties and near 100 designs of chrysanthemums were displayed. (Photos by Liang Zidong/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People walk out of a beverage shop at Yuyuan Garden in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 8, 2020. According to Shanghai Municipal Commission of Commerce, the sales volume of 437 large commercial enterprises in Shanghai have reached 12.38 billion yuan (about 1.82 billion U.S. dollars) during the eight-day National Day and Mid-Autumn Festival holiday, up 13.7 percent year on year. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

People taste snacks at Yuyuan Garden in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

People shop at a White Rabbit candy franchise shop at Yuyuan Garden in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 8, 2020.

Passengers enter Hankou Railway Station in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Oct. 8, 2020. Hankou Railway Station on Thursday witnessed a peak of return passengers, with 80,000 train trips expected as the eight-day holiday ended. China celebrates its National Day on Oct. 1, and the weeklong holiday this year has been extended to Oct. 8 as it overlapped with the Mid-Autumn Festival, a traditional festival symbolizing family reunion that falls on Aug. 15 on the lunar calendar. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)

Passengers get on a train at Hankou Railway Station in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Oct. 8, 2020.(Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai*
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
2007 film 1 foto 14 by Alexander, on Flickr
2020 Worlds Group Stage Day 1 by LoL Esports Photos, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai*
Recycling by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Street supper by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Face to face by Runen LIU, on Flickr
The three bikers by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Waste acquirer by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Lunch break by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China sees tourism boom during Golden Week holiday



Tourists pose for photos at the Bund in east China's Shanghai, Oct. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

Tourists visit Yuyuan Garden in east China's Shanghai, Oct. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

Tourists paint from nature at Xiaolingnan, a demonstration area for rural revitalization in Xiaomiao Township of Shushan District of Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Duan)

People visit the Bund in east China's Shanghai, Oct. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

A child poses for photos at Xiaolingnan, a demonstration area for rural revitalization in Xiaomiao Township of Shushan District of Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 8, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Duan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Construction workers of the Quzhou-Ningde Railway pose for a photo in front of a train at the Ningde Railway Station in Ningde, southeast China's Fujian Province, Sept. 27, 2020. The Quzhou-Ningde Railway, which links Quzhou in east China's Zhejiang and Ningde in southeast China's Fujian, began its operation on Sunday. The railway spans 379 kilometers with a designed speed of 160 kilometers per hour. (Xinhua/Peng Zhangqing)

Aerial photo taken on Sept. 27, 2020 shows a train pulling out of the Tiantangwu tunnel along the Quzhou-Ningde Railway in east China's Zhejiang Province. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)

A train pulls out of the Tiantangwu tunnel along the Quzhou-Ningde Railway in east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 27, 2020.
(Xinhua/Xing Guangli)

The maiden train pulls out of the Ningde Railway Station along the Quzhou-Ningde Railway in Ningde, southeast China's Fujian Province, Sept. 27, 2020. (Xinhua/Peng Zhangqing)

Aerial photo taken on Sept. 27, 2020 shows the maiden train running on the Banshan mega bridge along the Quzhou-Ningde Railway in Ningde, southeast China's Fujian Province.(Xinhua/Peng Zhangqing)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A tourist takes photos at Heyeping scenic spot in Wuzhai County, north China's Shanxi Province, Oct. 9, 2020. (Xinhua/Ma Yimin)

Huang Jianfang (R), an infectious disease doctor from Shanghai, poses for a selfie with her husband and daughter in front of the Yellow Crane Tower in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Oct. 3, 2020. Yellow Crane Tower, a landmark in the provincial capital Wuhan, reached the cap for the number of tourists allowed in during the holiday, the provincial culture and tourism department said. (Photo by Shi Wei/Xinhua)

Aerial photo taken on Oct. 8, 2020 shows passengers preparing to enter Wuhan Railway Station in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province.(Photo by Zhao Jun/Xinhua)

A light show is displayed along the Yangtze River in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Oct. 1, 2020. (Xinhua/Feng Guodong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_6662-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
IMG_8592 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_8545 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_8537 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_8489 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_8559 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong*
MTR Sai Ying Pun station by tomosang, on Flickr
MTR Sai Ying Pun station by tomosang, on Flickr
MTR Sai Ying Pun station by tomosang, on Flickr
MTR Sai Ying Pun station by tomosang, on Flickr
MTR Sai Ying Pun station by tomosang, on Flickr
Airport Express by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Kaohsiung*
2020/10/10/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/10/9/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/9/27/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/9/10/R by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/7/29/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/4/29/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Violins in the mountains make wonderful music


Some middle school students from remote Congjiang county in Southwest China's Guizhou province have studied the violin since 2018 in a bid to develop these children's interests.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Students concentrate on the music as they practice violin in the music classroom of a middle school in Congjiang county, Southwest China's Guizhou province. [Photo by Wu Dejun/For chinadaily.com.cn]


In the music classroom of a middle school in Congjiang county, Southwest China's Guizhou province, students practice the violin. [Photo by Wu Dejun/For chinadaily.com.cn]

In the music classroom of a middle school in Congjiang county, Southwest China's Guizhou province, the violin teacher (center), gives a lesson to students. [Photo by Wu Dejun/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Ming garments on display in Shandong- China.org.cn






www.china.org.cn






Garments of the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644) are on display at the Shandong Museum in Jinan, capital of Shandong province. [all Photos provided to China Daily]

An exhibition at the Shandong Museum in Jinan, Shandong province, is displaying well-preserved garments of the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644). The exhibition features clothes worn on the occasions of royal activities, meeting guests and ordinary daily life.



The garments were handed down from generation to generation. They didn’t go through procedures of being buried underground and then unearthed, so they have maintained their original colors, said Yu Qin of the museum.

Garments of the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644) are on display at the Shandong Museum in Jinan, capital of Shandong province. [Photo provided to China Daily]

The collection also comes from the Confucius Museum in the province's Qufu, the birthplace of Confucius.
The exhibition will last until Nov 29.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Poverty relief in Xinjiang- China.org.cn



Young women display local specialities during a live-streaming activity at a jade trading center in Hotan, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, May 27, 2020. Thanks to strenuous efforts from all sides, major progress has been achieved in Xinjiang. From 2014 to 2019, a sound economic momentum was sustained with an average annual GDP growth rate of 7.2 percent. Living standards of the local people have significantly improved with an average yearly growth of 9.1 percent in residential per capita disposable income, and more than 2.92 million out of the 3.09 million registered as impoverished people shook off poverty. (Xinhua/Sadat)

Workers make clothes at a clothing sewing cooperative at Daxi Village in Yuli County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Sept. 4, 2020. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Villagers transport chili seedlings in a greenhouse in Tawakkul Township of Hotan County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, May 16, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Fei)

A villager cleans up his yard at Daxi Village in Yuli County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Sept. 4, 2020.(Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Medical workers help measure blood pressure for a shepherd on a pasture in Zhaosu County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region.(Xinhua/Ding Lei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC7010-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC7000-編輯Ｓ by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC7073-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC7135-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Singer Jike Junyi performs during the Huanghai Forest Music Festival. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Over 50,000 music lovers attended the Huanghai Forest Music Festival, staged in Dongtai, Jiangsu province in East China on Oct 3 and 4.

The outdoor festival, held by Huanghai National Forest Park and Taihu Midi team under Midi Productions Co., Ltd, featured singers Jike Junyi, Mao Buyi and Xu Wei as well as rock bands, like Jiulian Zhenren and Penicillin.

Singer Xu Wei performs during the Huanghai Forest Music Festival. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Singer Mao Buyi performs during the Huanghai Forest Music Festival. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Xiaole of rock band Penicillin performs during the Huanghai Forest Music Festival. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Sand pottery products are processed at a plant in Zhijin county in Bijie city of Southwest China's Guizhou province on Oct 9, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

The sand pottery craftsmanship in Zhijin county, Southwest China's Guizhou province, was listed as the province's intangible cultural heritage in 2007. A sand pottery product requires over 70 processes from raw material to finish, all hand-made.

In recent years, sand pottery craftsmen in Zhijin county have kept on improving the products and sales channels by launching a series of sand pottery handicrafts to the market, with some of them sold to the United States, France, Japan, and Southeast Asian countries. Annual sales of sand pottery products reached 300,000 units, with sales revenue surpassing 10 million yuan ($1.49 million), according to Xinhua.

A worker organized semi-finished sand pottery products at a plant in Zhijin county in Bijie city of Southwest China's Guizhou province on Oct 9, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]



A worker creates sand pottery products at a plant in Zhijin county in Bijie city of Southwest China's Guizhou province on Oct 9, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Sand pottery products are processed at a plant in Zhijin county in Bijie city of Southwest China's Guizhou province on Oct 9, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A train driver works in bullet train D2708 from Urumqi to Xi'an, Oct. 11, 2020. A new bullet train linking Urumqi of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, with Xi'an of Shaanxi Province, set off Sunday morning from Urumqi. The train will travel 2,354 km with a top speed of 250 km per hour to reach Xi'an. The journey between the two cities through Gansu and Qinghai provinces, with eight stops, will be shortened to 13 hours and 22 minutes. (Xinhua/Sadat)

Passengers are seen in a high-speed train in southwest China's Chongqing, Oct. 11, 2020. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)

Aerial photo taken on Oct. 11, 2020 shows the construction site of Baquhe super major bridge along Changde-Yiyang-Changsha railway, in central China's Hunan Province. The 157-kilometer high-speed railway line, connecting the cities of Changde, Yiyang and Changsha in Hunan Province with a designed speed of 350 kilometers per hour, is an important part in China's high-speed railway network. (Xinhua/Du Huaju)

A new optical remote-sensing satellite is launched from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Oct. 12, 2020. China successfully launched the satellite, Gaofen-13, by a Long March-3B carrier rocket at 12:57 a.m. on Monday (Beijing Time). This satellite will serve economic development by providing information services. (Photo by Guo Wenbin/Xinhua)

Photo taken on Oct. 11, 2020 shows a view of a street in snowfall in Mohe City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province. (Photo by Wang Jingyang/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Scenery of autumn harvest across China- China.org.cn



A villager picks peaches at an orchard in Xingwangzhai Township of Zunhua, Tangshan City, north China's Hebei Province, Oct. 11, 2020. (Photo by Liu Mancang/Xinhua)

Villagers sorts grapes in Difang Town of Pingyi County in Linyi City of east China's Shandong Province, Oct. 11, 2020. (Photo by Wu Jiquan/Xinhua)

Villagers harvest wax gourds in a field in Houxi Village of Dongxiang District, Fuzhou City, east China's Jiangxi Province, Oct. 10, 2020. (Photo by He Jianghua/Xinhua)

A villager picks walnuts in Longquan Village of Xiage Town in Chaohu City of east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 11, 2020. (Photo by Ma Fengcheng/Xinhua)

A villager picks hawthorn fruit in Hanli Village of Lianyungang City, east China's Jiangsu Province, Oct. 11, 2020. (Photo by Wang Chun/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC1782-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC1736-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC1751-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC1581-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Kaohsiung Taiwan*
2020/6/17/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/6/17/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/6/20/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/6/21/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/6/10/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/5/20/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Xi inspects southern China's Guangdong province


President Xi Jinping visits Chaozhou, Guangdong province and he will deliver a speech at a meeting celebrating Shenzhen's 40th anniversary as a special economic zone on Wednesday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






President Xi Jinping visits Chaozhou during an inspection tour in South China's Guangdong province on Oct 12, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

President Xi Jinping visits Chaozhou during an inspection tour in South China's Guangdong province on Oct 12, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


President Xi Jinping visits Chaozhou during an inspection tour in South China's Guangdong province on Oct 12, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

International ceramic fair opens in Jiangxi


The 2020 China Jingdezhen International Ceramic Fair opened in Jingdezhen, known as China's ceramic capital, in Jiangxi province, on Sunday. The five-day event, which has been held 16 times, has set up 1,500 standard booths, according to the Jiangxi provincial government.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





People view a porcelain exhibit during the 2020 China Jingdezhen International Ceramic Fair in Jingdezhen, Jiangxi province, Oct 18, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

The 2020 China Jingdezhen International Ceramic Fair opened in Jingdezhen, known as China's ceramic capital, in Jiangxi province, on Sunday. The five-day event, which has been held 16 times, has set up 1,500 standard booths, according to the Jiangxi provincial government. 

This year, the event adopts the mode of "online plus offline" for the first time, building a cloud ceramic fair via cooperation with Alibaba's Tmall online marketplace. A 800-square meters livestream base has also been set up at the fair.

An artist displays her porcelain making skills during the 2020 China Jingdezhen International Ceramic Fair in Jingdezhen, Jiangxi province, Oct 18, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]




People view porcelain exhibits during the 2020 China Jingdezhen International Ceramic Fair in Jingdezhen, Jiangxi province, Oct 18, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Intangible cultural heritage week held in SW China's Guizhou


China Intangible Cultural Heritage Week Danzhai kicked off on Sunday in Danzhai Wanda Village, Danzhai county, Qiandongnan Miao and Dong autonomous prefecture in Southwest China's Guizhou province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





13 photos in the link above.

Exhibits shown at China Intangible Cultural Heritage Week Danzhai. [Photo provided to China Daily]



China Intangible Cultural Heritage Week Danzhai kicked off on Sunday in Danzhai Wanda Village, Danzhai county, Qiandongnan Miao and Dong autonomous prefecture in Southwest China's Guizhou province. It will last until Oct 25, with a series of activities, like exhibitions and forums.


Miao ethnic group's traditional silver ornaments and embroidery. [Photo sprovided to China Daily]

In an exhibition, Guizhou's intangible cultural heritage inheritors showcase their artworks and skills, such as the Miao ethnic group's traditional silver ornaments and embroidery. Tourists also can learn simple skills from them, for example, making a handkerchief via the traditional batik craft of dyeing.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Aerial view of the bridge from the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644) reemerging from Xiannu (Fairy) Lake after water levels drop in Xinyu city, Southeast China's Jiangxi Province, Oct. 18, 2020. The original stone arch bridge measured 384 meters long and 7.68 meters wide, with 11 arches. The bridge was submerged after a dam was built in 1958, but during the dry season, it reemerges from the water. (Photos/China News Service)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shenzhen*
000016 by Yong Xu, on Flickr
000017 by Yong Xu, on Flickr
000015 by Yong Xu, on Flickr
000025 by Yong Xu, on Flickr
000028 by Yong Xu, on Flickr
000026 by Yong Xu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_9548L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9555L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9414L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9506L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9419L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9679L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Beijing*
beijing-hutong-coal-delivery-32.4 by Larry Koester, on Flickr
97 Blind Musician Beijing by Andrew Hersom, on Flickr
2005 film 4 11 by Alexander, on Flickr
2005 film 4 09 by Alexander, on Flickr
2005 film 4 36 by Alexander, on Flickr
2005 film 4 10 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Zoo boss works his animal magic


Shen Zhijun, head of Hongshan Forest Zoo in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, took to the internet unexpectedly in August to deliver a speech.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Interesting extensive text in the link above.

Breeders tell visitors about their work at Hongshan Forest Zoo in Nanjing, Jiangsu province. CHINA DAILY

A koala and her baby are weighed at the zoo. CHINA DAILY

A birthday cake is prepared for some of the animals. CHINA DAILY

Kindergarten children line up to greet pandas at the zoo. CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shandong villager promotes apples through dance


Wang Yidi, who is hearing-impaired, has become an ambassador for her hometown's apples through dance.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Wang Yidi records a video in the orchard. [Photo/Xinhua]

Wang Yidi, who is hearing-impaired, has become an ambassador for her hometown's apples through dance.

Wang, 19, hails from Xuejiayu village in Zibo city of Shandong province. When she was three years old, an accident took her hearing. After receiving donations from society, in June 2011 Wang successfully installed electrical cochlear implants, returning her hearing. Since then, she has been grateful and had a desire to give back.

In 2019, Wang's father returned to his hometown to develop the apple planting industry. In order to extend sales channels, Wang decided to use her knowledge about new media at university and her dance training to give a helping hand to apple farmers.

So far, local apple farmers have received orders of nearly 50,000 kg of apples. She cannot use words to praise and publicize her hometown's apples, Wang said, but dancing could express her feelings.

Wang Yidi, left, and her father, center, on their way to the apple orchard. [Photo/Xinhua]

Wang Yidi and her father prepare for video recording. [Photo/Xinhua]

Wang Yidi dances at sunset. [Photo/Xinhua]

Wang Yidi picks apples in the orchard. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Online summit of World Conference on VR Industry- China.org.cn






www.china.org.cn





A visitor plays games based on AR (Augmented Reality) technology during the 2020 World Conference on VR Industry in Nanchang City, east China's Jiangxi Province, Oct. 19, 2020. The online summit of 2020 World Conference on VR Industry kicked off Monday in Nanchang. (Xinhua/Hu Chenhuan)

Visitors view ancient Chinese architectures with VR (Virtual Reality) glasses during the 2020 World Conference on VR Industry in Nanchang City, east China's Jiangxi Province, Oct. 19, 2020. (Xinhua/Hu Chenhuan)

A visitor tries a racing game based on VR (Virtual Reality) technology during the 2020 World Conference on VR Industry in Nanchang City, east China's Jiangxi Province, Oct. 19, 2020.(Xinhua/Hu Chenhuan)

A visitor plays a shooting game based on VR (Virtual Reality) technology during the 2020 World Conference on VR Industry in Nanchang City, east China's Jiangxi Province, Oct. 19, 2020. (Xinhua/Hu Chenhuan)

A visitor views lantern models based on VR (Virtual Reality) technology during the 2020 World Conference on VR Industry in Nanchang City, east China's Jiangxi Province, Oct. 19, 2020. (Xinhua/Hu Chenhuan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei
Untitled by xnayc, on Flickr
Untitled by xnayc, on Flickr
Untitled by xnayc, on Flickr
Taipei, Taiwan by xnayc, on Flickr
Taipei, Taiwan by xnayc, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Beijing*
Main Railway Station Beijing by AdjaFong, on Flickr
Hauptbahnhof Peking by AdjaFong, on Flickr
Main Railway Station Beijing by AdjaFong, on Flickr
Verbotene Stadt Peking by AdjaFong, on Flickr
Near Temple of Heaven by AdjaFong, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A visitor listens to a worker talk about local agricultural products at an exhibition area of Hubei province during a promotional fair in Beijing for agricultural products from poverty-stricken areas across China on Oct 21, 2020. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

A worker sells products from Zhecheng county, Central China's Henan province through livestreaming at a promotional fair on Oct 21, 2020. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

A visitor smells an orange at an exhibition area of Jiangxi province during a promotional fair on Oct 21, 2020. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

A visitor bargains with workers at an exhibition area of Shanxi province during a promotional fair on Oct 21, 2020. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

A woman in traditional costume picks Rosa roxburghii Tratt in Liupanshui, Guizhou province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]
To promote the rural industrial revolution, the province selected 12 agriculture-related industries with local advantages and took steps to alleviate poverty.

Farmers enjoy a light moment with chilis harvested in Zunyi, Guizhou province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A worker demonstrates the smoke-curing process at a workshop in Shexian County, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 15, 2020. (Photo/China News Service)

Inkstick is widely used in traditional Chinese painting and calligraphy. Produced in solid form rather than liquid, it lasts for generations without drying out. Along with ink brush, inkstone and paper, inkstick is one of the "Four Treasures of Study" in traditional Chinese culture. The Huizhou inkstick is a highly regarded inkstick and gets its name from the historical Huizhou region, largely in what is now Anhui Province. Due to the complexity of its making and the exquisite decorations applied to it, the Huizhou inkstick is often considered a piece of art itself.

A worker makes soots at a workshop in Shexian County, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 15, 2020. (Photo/China News Service)

A worker hammers unfinished inksticks at a workshop of Huizhou inkstick in Shexian County, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 15, 2020. (Photo/China News Service)

A worker checks air-cured Huizhou inksticks at a workshop in Shexian County, east China's Anhui Province, May 21, 2020. (Photo/China News Service)

A worker outlines design in gold on Huizhou inksticks at a workshop in Shexian County, east China's Anhui Province, May 21, 2020. (Photo/China News Service)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People visit a floral art expo in Chongqing, southwest China, Oct. 20, 2020. The expo kicked off on Tuesday in Chongqing and will last till Oct. 29, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

Visitors take photos at a floral art expo in Chongqing, southwest China, Oct. 20, 2020. The expo kicked off on Tuesday in Chongqing and will last till Oct. 29, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)



Visitors takes photos at a floral art expo in Chongqing, southwest China, Oct. 20, 2020. The expo kicked off on Tuesday in Chongqing and will last till Oct. 29, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taipei Taiwan*
2020/10/21/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/10/20/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/10/10/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/10/17/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/10/18/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/6/10/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

city cave by Benny W., on Flickr
Beauty Sara by Benny W., on Flickr
SARA 4 by Benny W., on Flickr
Sara 4 by Benny W., on Flickr
Erika by Benny W., on Flickr
Sara 3 by Benny W., on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong*
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China rings in autumn harvest


China rings in autumn harvest




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A villager airs out corn in Guanzhuang village of Xiagezhuang township in Laixi city, East China's Shandong province, on Oct 19, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Freshly picked fruits of oil-tea camellia at a planting base in the Hongxing sub-district of Jingning She autonomous county in Lishui, East China's Zhejiang province, on Oct 18, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A villager displays harvested corn in Guanzhuang village of Xiagezhuang township in Laixi city, East China's Shandong province, on Oct 19, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A villager carries freshly picked oil-tea camellia fruits at a planting base in the Hongxing sub-district of Jingning She autonomous county in Lishui, East China's Zhejiang province, on Oct 18, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

People pick citrus fruit at a citrus planting base in Sandu town of Jiande, East China's Zhejiang province, on Oct 16, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A cotton harvesting machine in a field in Manas county of the Hui autonomous prefecture of Changji in Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region on Oct 17, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Couples attend a group wedding in front of Yellow Crane Tower, a well-known scenic spot in Wuhan, Hubei province, on Oct 20, 2020. 



Thirty-one of the 38 couples were front-line medical workers who participated in the fight against the novel coronavirus outbreak that hit the city hard early this year. Some of them had postponed their weddings because of the pandemic. MIAO JIAN/CHANGJIANG DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Fujian's Longtan village builds new prosperous future


Longtan village in Pingnan couty, Ningde city of Fujian province, was a provincial-level village mired in poverty. Since May 2017, driven by a project to boost the traditional village and cultural and creative industry, Longtan village introduced talents, helping promote the program of rural...




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Postcards made by Hu Wenliang and his family. [Photo/Xinhua]

Zeng Wanzhen, wife of Hu Wenliang, introduces their homestay through the short video platform Douyin. [Photo/Xinhua]

Hu Wenliang (first from left) makes postcards with his family. [Photo/Xinhua]

Longtan village in Pingnan county, Ningde city of Fujian province, was a provincial-level village mired in poverty. Since May 2017, driven by a project to boost the traditional village and cultural and creative industry, Longtan village introduced talents, helping promote the program of rural vitalization, save old houses and revitalize the ancient village.

Hu Wenliang, from Ji'an city, Jiangxi province, is one of the talents introduced by the village. Hu invested more than 600,000 yuan ($90,240) to build a cultural and creative space, which formally opened in May 2020. During the National Day holiday, the site received nearly 800 tourists.

Now, more and more villagers and college graduates are beginning to return to their hometown from outside the village. They either rent courtyards, or work in cultural and creative industry projects, or run restaurants, homestays or traditional handcrafts.


Views of homestays in Longtan. [Photo/Xinhua]

In 2018, Longtan successfully moved out of the poverty list.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan*
泰安｜Tamron 70-300mm A047 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
苗栗｜Tamron 70-300mm A047 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
台中｜Tamron 70-300mm A047 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
LISLUS｜Hair salon by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
中華路夜市｜Sigma 85mm Art 020 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
愛琴橋｜Sigma 85mm Art 020 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's new carrier rocket CERES-1 blasts off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Northwest China at 3:12 pm (Beijing Time) on Nov 7, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

JIUQUAN -- China's new carrier rocket CERES-1, designed for commercial use, made its maiden flight on Saturday, sending one satellite into planned orbit.

The rocket blasted off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Northwest China at 3:12 pm (Beijing Time).

Developed by the Beijing-based high-tech company Galactic Energy, the CERES-1 is a small-scale solid-propellant carrier rocket capable of sending micro-satellites into low-Earth orbit.
On board the rocket was a satellite belonging to the Tianqi constellation. The satellite, Tianqi-11, will be used for data collection and transmission.

A seller introduces farm products during a livestream in Qixian county, Henan province, on Oct 29. The county has promoted online business models in recent years to create jobs, reduce poverty and increase people's incomes. NIU SHUPEI/FOR CHINA DAILY








Inspiration takes flight in rural classrooms


English lessons taught by civil aviation professionals at a rural primary school have not only improved the students' academic performance, but also brought them hope for a brighter future.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Xiao Xia, an Air China flight attendant, teaches English to primary school students in Jiangkou village, Zhaoping county, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Oct 28. WAN QUAN/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Should parents check their kids' homework?







www.chinadaily.com.cn





MA XUEJING/CHINA DAILY
Interesting story in the above link!

A student does his homework in front of a computer. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A primary school student takes an online class at home in Jingjing county. [Photo/Xinhua]

A girl does homework in an air-raid shelter at People's Square in Chongqing, Southwest China. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Cutting-edge technological equipment on show at 3rd CIIE


A staff member adjusts the cuff of Omron's Ecg integrated blood pressure measuring device for a visitor at the third Chinese International Import Expo in Shanghai, on Nov 5, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]




www.chinadaily.com.cn




14 photos in the above link!!

A staff member adjusts the cuff of Omron's Ecg integrated blood pressure measuring device for a visitor at the third Chinese International Import Expo in Shanghai, on Nov 5, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Kawasaki's Ninja H2R motorcycle is displayed at the third Chinese International Import Expo in Shanghai, on Nov 5, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

An employee adjusts a composite processing machine by Mazak at the third Chinese International Import Expo in Shanghai, on Nov 5, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Ferretti's Riva, left, and an FSD195 high-speed patrol boat are displayed at the third Chinese International Import Expo in Shanghai, on Nov 5, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

An SM300-3 submersible is displayed at the third Chinese International Import Expo in Shanghai, on Nov 5, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A visitor tries out a Wright Brothers' virtual aircraft cockpit at the third Chinese International Import Expo in Shanghai, on Nov 5, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Nov. 6, 2020 shows an unmanned food delivery vehicle at Huli Innovation Park in Xiamen, southeast China's Fujian Province. Four unmanned food delivery vehicles supported by 5G and AI technologies were put into use recently at the innovation park. Every vehicle can carry more than 200 sets of breakfasts or 100 sets of lunches or dinners. Staff here can get the meal after paying by scanning QR code on the vehicle with a smartphone. Attemperator is installed in the vehicle to keep meals hot. (Photo by Zeng Demeng/Xinhua)


People get their meals from an unmanned food delivery vehicle after paying by scanning QR code on the vehicle at Huli Innovation Park in Xiamen, southeast China's Fujian Province, Nov. 6, 2020. (Photo by Zeng Demeng/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

蜷尾家 by li-penny, on Flickr
邱家小卷米粉 by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Tainan Baseball Stadium by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taichung*
大雅｜Tamron 70-300mm f/4.5-6.3 A047 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
外埔忘憂谷｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
外埔忘憂谷｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
台北｜Tamron 70-300mm A047 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
拾飯｜台中 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
拾飯｜台中 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In pics: Consumer Goods exhibition area at 3rd CIIE - Xinhua | English.news.cn



Photo taken on Nov. 5, 2020 shows the booth of casual clothing brand Uniqlo at the Consumer Goods exhibition area during the third China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)

People look at clothes displayed at the Consumer Goods exhibition area during the third China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 7, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)

A visitor looks at a mirror after trying a beauty instrument at the Consumer Goods exhibition area during the third China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 6, 2020. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

An exhibitor provides beauty consultation to a consumer at the Consumer Goods exhibition area during the third China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China, Nov. 7, 2020. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)

Photo taken on Nov. 7, 2020 shows lamps of CALEX at the Consumer Goods exhibition area during the third China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Equipment manufacturing upgraded in Xinjiang - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




10 photos in the above link.

Workers are busy at the factory of Zhuolang Intelligent Machinery Co., Ltd. in Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Oct. 22, 2020. Urumqi has made efforts to propel the transformation and upgrading of its equipment manufacturing sector. A modern industrial system with a focus on intelligent, green and customized manufacturing is gradually taking shape in the city. At present, Xinjiang is home to more than 40 enterprises of scale in developing intelligent manufacturing. (Xinhua/Wang Fei)

Workers are busy at the production line of Shaanxi Auto Xinjiang Automobile Co., Ltd. in Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Sept. 24, 2020.(Xinhua/Wang Fei)



Workers are busy at the Xinjiang car plant of GAC Motor in Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Sept. 24, 2020.(Xinhua/Wang Fei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Intangible cultural heritage inheritors Song Tao(L) and Shan Lina show visitors how to creat traditional knotted buttons (or Pankou in Chinese) at the experience area of the third China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, November 5, 2020. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Hengwei)

Intangible cultural heritage inheritor Hua Xingfu shows a paper-tearing work at the experience area of the third China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, Nov. 4, 2020. (Photo: China News Service/Ren Haixia)

Hua has been engaged in paper-tearing art for more than 30 years. He can skillfully create lots of works including human figures, zodiac animals, window flowers, etc.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan*
2020/1/9/R by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/1/20/M by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/2/2/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/2/15/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/2/28/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Firefighters stick to posts despite severe cold in Mohe, NE China - Xinhua | English.news.cn


Twelve photos in the above link.

A national flag raising ceremony is held at the fire station in Beiji Village of Mohe City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Nov. 7, 2020. Fire fighters stick to their posts in spite of the severe cold in Mohe. (Photo by Zhang Tao/Xinhua)

A fire fighter prepares meal for his team in Beiji Village of Mohe City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Nov. 6, 2020. (Photo by Zhang Tao/Xinhua)

Fire fighters dine at the fire station in Beiji Village of Mohe City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Nov. 6, 2020. (Photo by Zhang Tao/Xinhua)

Fire fighters clean the snow outside the fire station in Beiji Village of Mohe City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Nov. 7, 2020. (Photo by Zhang Tao/Xinhua)

A fire fighter stands on duty in Beiji Village of Mohe City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Nov. 7, 2020.

A fire fighter takes part in a training at the fire station in Beiji Village of Mohe City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Nov. 6, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Coolest cars put CIIE in high gear


Coolest cars put CIIE in high gear




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Eleven photos in the above link.

An Apollo Intensa Emozione car is seen during the 3rd China International Import Expo in Shanghai, Nov 5, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A visitor takes photos of a concept car during the 3rd China International Import Expo in Shanghai, Nov 5, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A Ford Mustang Mach-E model is displayed during the 3rd China International Import Expo in Shanghai, Nov 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Porsche electric cars are seen during the 3rd China International Import Expo in Shanghai, Nov 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A BMW i8 car attracts visitors during the 3rd China International Import Expo in Shanghai, Nov 6, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A man tries out a device that tests the protective effect of a mask at the third China International Import Expo in Shanghai, Nov 5, 2020. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

People line up to try hamburgers made of plant-based meat at the third CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 5, 2020. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

Industrial robots attract many people at the third CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 5, 2020. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

Women play with Lego bricks at the third CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 5, 2020. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

People look at a hydrogen-powered bus at the third CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 5, 2020. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Huzhong district in the Daxinganling region of Heilongjiang province, known as China's coldest town, received its heaviest snow of autumn over the weekend. [Photo by Feng Hongwei/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Huzhong district in the Daxinganling region of Heilongjiang province, widely known as China's coldest town, received its heaviest snow of autumn so far over the weekend. The local meteorological bureau issued an orange alert on Sunday night.

It was the heaviest snow for the period over the past 10 years, the bureau said.

Accumulated snowfall had reached more than 20 centimeters from Saturday morning to Sunday evening, when it stopped snowing.

The snow has adversely affected traffic in the region, with intercity buses suspending operations.

Despite the inconvenience, the people of Huzhong got the chance to enjoy some marvelous natural scenery created by frozen rime. The frost on the trees turned the area into a dreamy landscape.


Snowplows clear the streets in Huzhong district. [Photo by Feng Hongwei/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong*
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taichung*
拾飯｜台中 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
臺北表演藝術中心｜士林 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
台中小飆仔｜24GM by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
佛佛佛佛佛｜iPhone 8 Plus by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
台中市｜Sigma 85mm Art 020 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
苗栗隨拍｜Sigma 85mm Art 020 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People walk on the rainbow footpath in Fuzhou, east China's Fujian Province, on November 9, 2020. 



A rainbow footpath has been built in a forest in Fuzhou, for local residents to spend their leisure time. (Photos: China News Service/Lu Ming)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People visit the Chaji village, Jingxian County, Xuancheng City, East China's Anhui Province, Nov. 9, 2020. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Qiang)

A large number of Hui-style architectures with white walls and black tiles are still preserved in the village.

Hui-style architecture is one of the most important schools of ancient Chinese architecture. The exquisite stone, wood, and brick carvings combine to give the architecture an elegant appearance.

The good ecological environment in the village has attracted many artists to explore its beauty every year.


People draw and paint from scenery at the Chaji village, Jingxian County, Xuancheng City, East China's Anhui Province, Nov. 9, 2020. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Qiang)

Photographers visit the Chaji village, Jingxian County, Xuancheng City, East China's Anhui Province, Nov. 9, 2020. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Qiang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Nov. 9, 2020 shows the scene of a story about Chinese New Year built by Lego bricks at the booth of Danish toy giant LEGO Group during the third China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China. Lego Group has participated in the CIIE for three consecutive years, and has released several world's first toy sets during this year's event. (Xinhua/Chen Yehua)

Photo taken on Nov. 9, 2020 shows a cartoon figure based on the legend of the Monkey King built by Lego bricks at the booth of Danish toy giant LEGO Group during the third China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China.(Xinhua/Chen Yehua)

Photo taken on Nov. 8, 2020 shows the booth of Danish toy giant LEGO Group during the third China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China.(Xinhua/Chen Yehua)

Photo taken on Nov. 9, 2020 shows a traditional Chinese garden built by Lego bricks at the booth of Danish toy giant LEGO Group during the third China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, east China.(Xinhua/Chen Yehua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Oil-tea camellia plantation boosts income in Guizhou - People's Daily Online


A villager airs fruits of oil-tea camellia at an oil-tea factory in Songtao Miao Autonomous Cou



en.people.cn






Villagers air fruit of oil-tea camellia at an oil-tea factory in Songtao Miao Autonomous County, Tongren City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 8, 2020. More than 180,000 mu(about 12,000 hectares) of oil-tea camellia have been planted here in Songtao to boost income of local villagers. (Photo by Long Yuanbin/Xinhua)

A villager picks fruit of oil-tea camellia at a oil-tea planting base in Songtao Miao Autonomous County, Tongren City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 8, 2020. (Photo by Long Yuanbin/Xinhua)

Villagers sort seeds of oil-tea camellia at an oil-tea factory in Songtao Miao Autonomous County, Tongren City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 8, 2020. (Photo by Long Yuanbin/Xinhua)

A villager processes fruits of oil-tea camellia at an oil-tea factory in Songtao Miao Autonomous County, Tongren City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 8, 2020. (Photo by Long Yuanbin/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Fire-fighting exercises, public educational campaigns held across China - Xinhua | English.news.cn



A firefighter helps as a tourist tries fire-fighting equipment at Zhangjiajie National Forest Park, central China's Hunan Province, Nov. 9, 2020. Many areas around the country carried out fire-fighting exercises and related public educational campaigns on Monday to strengthen people's awareness of fire safety and the capability to cope with emergencies. (Photo by Wu Yongbing/Xinhua)

A firefighter demonstrates the use of fire-fighting equipment to students at a school in Xingtai City, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 9, 2020. (Photo by Zhang Chi/Xinhua)

A volunteer shares knowledge on first aid at Zhangjiajie National Forest Park, central China's Hunan Province, Nov. 9, 2020. (Photo by Wu Yongbing/Xinhua)

Students partake a fire drill following the instruction of a firefighter at a school in Xingtai City, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 9, 2020.(Photo by Zhang Chi/Xinhua)

A resident practises cable descent under the instruction of firefighters in Xiamen, southeast China's Fujian Province, Nov. 9, 2020. (Photo by Zeng Demeng/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Traditional opera strikes new note in shaanxi


Singing operatic arias comes naturally to people in Northwest China, particularly those living in or near Xi'an, capital of Shaanxi province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Opera:training starts at young age. [Photo/China Daily]

A makeup artist prepares Qu Peng, a skilled Qinqiang Opera performer, for the stage. [Photo by Huo Yan/China Daily]

A performer puts on makeup. [Photo by Huo Yan/China Daily]

He Yuxin, a 19-year-old actress, performs basic martial arts skills outside a rehearsal room. [Photo by Huo Yan/China Daily]

The Travels of Li Bai to Chang'an, the latest production by the Yisu Art Troupe, is staged in Baoji, Shaanxi province. [Photo by Huo Yan/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

隨拍-20201025-Sony A7R3+Voigtlander 50mm F1.2 ASPH VM-5482 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20201025-Sony A7R3+Voigtlander 50mm F1.2 ASPH VM-5507 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20201031-Leica M-P240+Leica Summicron-M 35mm f2 7 elements-3455 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20201031-Leica M-P240+Leica Summicron-M 35mm f2 7 elements-3498 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20201031-Leica M-P240+Leica Summicron-M 35mm f2 7 elements-3497 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20201031-Leica M-P240+Leica Summicron-M 35mm f2 7 elements-3493 by stephen-yang, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Portraits of progress in revitalized villages


As the rural revitalization strategy breathes new life into country areas, villagers in Guangdong province are taking pride in beautifying their surroundings.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Yin Guojin (second from right) quit his job in Hainan province and returned to Liusha village in Zhanjiang, Guangdong, to help run the family's fish farm. [XIAO XIONG/NANFANG DAILY]

Zou Zefei (middle) set up a vegetable cooperative that grows taros and wax gourds in his hometown in Zhaoqing, Guangdong. The cooperative is a major employer and has helped lift 30 villagers out of poverty. [XIAO XIONG/NANFANG DAILY]

Lu Guoxiang (second from left) rented land in Lianzhang village, Qingyuan, Guangdong, to grow sweet bamboos, which earns him annual income of about 80,000 yuan ($12,105). [XIAO XIONG/NANFANG DAILY]

Thanks to better education opportunities in Guangdong, Wang Jingmei (far left) attends Huangtang Primary School in Maoming. [XIAO XIONG/NANFANG DAILY]

Zhu Zhouyan (far right) works at turnip farm in Tanru village, Maoming, Guangdong province. Her steady income means she does not have to look for work outside the village and can stay with her family. [XIAO XIONG/NANFANG DAILY]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children visit Nanjing Science and Technology Museum during Int’l Week of Science and Peace - Xinhua | English.news.cn



A boy plays at Nanjing Science and Technology Museum during the International Week of Science and Peace in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, Nov. 11, 2020. (Photo by Zhang Meng/Xinhua)

Visitors try bicycles with quadrate wheels at Nanjing Science and Technology Museum during the International Week of Science and Peace in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, Nov. 11, 2020. (Photo by Zhang Meng/Xinhua)

A boy experiences a water circulation device at Nanjing Science and Technology Museum during the International Week of Science and Peace in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, Nov. 11, 2020. (Photo by Zhang Meng/Xinhua)

Children play at Nanjing Science and Technology Museum during the International Week of Science and Peace in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, Nov. 11, 2020. (Photo by Zhang Meng/Xinhua)

A boy assembles carbon nanotube models at Nanjing Science and Technology Museum during the International Week of Science and Peace in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, Nov. 11, 2020. (Photo by Zhang Meng/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

da_xuan_178_0045 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
da_xuan_178_0050 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
da_xuan_178_0051 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
da_xuan_178_0060 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taipei*
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC1363-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1325-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC6694-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
Queena 晴天 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Queena 晴天 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Queena 晴天 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A brush past by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Colorful sunset by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Shadow by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Discussion/torture interrogation by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Bondage &amp; Freedom by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Different target by yen kuan yu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China Hi-Tech fair boots up


The 22nd China Hi-Tech Fair kicked off on Wednesday in South China's tech hub Shenzhen. With a total exhibition area of more than 140,000 square meters, this year's CHTF attracted more than 3,300 domestic and overseas exhibitors.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Eleven photos in the link above.

The 22nd China Hi-Tech Fair in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong province, Nov 11, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

The 22nd China Hi-Tech Fair kicked off on Wednesday in South China's tech hub Shenzhen. With a total exhibition area of more than 140,000 square meters, this year's CHTF attracted more than 3,300 domestic and overseas exhibitors.

With exhibitions held both online and off, this year's CHTF will display the latest achievements in biomedicine, smart healthcare, online education, new retail and other emerging industries. It will also show new types of businesses empowered by 5G, smart sensing, mobile payment, blockchain and shared manufacturing.

A robotic dog is seen at the 22nd China Hi-Tech Fair held in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong province, on Nov 11, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A delivery robot is seen at the 22nd China Hi-Tech Fair held in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong province, Nov 11, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A watch-sized drone, which can recognize gestures to control its camera, is displayed at the 22nd China Hi-Tech Fair held in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong province, Nov 11, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A visitor looks at a robot designed for opening accounts at the 22nd China Hi-Tech Fair held in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong province, Nov 11, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

This undated photo shows a section of a super-long silk scroll painted by an elderly artist in Chongqing, Sichuan Province.

This file photo shows people visit an exhibition which displays a super-long silk scroll painted by an elderly artist in Chongqing, Sichuan Province.

Xu Xinhua, 65, finished a 20-meter-long silk scroll painting after 10 years' studying Chinese painting and Hakka culture.

The painting is about four-fold the length of Riverside Scene at Qingming Festival, a renowned Chinese painting that dates back to the Northern Song dynasty of the 11th century. (Photos: China News Service/Yao Xinyu)

Children perform Peking Opera at a park of ginkgo trees in Xiaopu Township of Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 12, 2020. More than 30,000 ginkgo trees here have attracted lots of visitors as the leaves change colours in autumn. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)

Aerial photo taken on Nov. 12, 2020 shows a park of ginkgo trees in Xiaopu Township of Changxing County, east China's Zhejiang Province. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





In pics: traditional making technique of gold and silver ware of Baimasi Town - People's Daily Online


A worker welds a piece of gold and silver ware at a workshop in Baimasi Town of Luolong Distric



en.people.cn




Nine photos in the link above.

A worker welds a piece of gold and silver ware at a workshop in Baimasi Town of Luolong District in Luoyang, central China's Henan Province, Nov. 11, 2020. The traditional making technique of gold and silver ware of Baimasi Town, a provincial intangible cultural heritage of Henan, is featured with many hand-made steps. (Xinhua/Hao Yuan)



Workers carves patterns on a piece of gold and silver ware at a workshop in Baimasi Town of Luolong District in Luoyang, central China's Henan Province, Nov. 11, 2020. (Xinhua/Han Chaoyang)

A worker draws patterns on a piece of gold and silver ware at a workshop in Baimasi Town of Luolong District in Luoyang, central China's Henan Province, Nov. 11, 2020. (Xinhua/Han Chaoyang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Instructed by coach Cheng Long ,in black, students of Yuren Primary School practise martial arts on campus in Julu County, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 12, 2020. Numberous middle and primary schools of Julu County has scheduled martial arts into the curriculums, aimed at both improving physical fitness of students and promoting traditional Wushu culture. (Xinhua/Mou Yu)




Students of Yuren Primary School practice martial arts on campus in Julu County, north China's Hebei Province, Nov. 12, 2020. (Xinhua/Mou Yu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taipei*
20200912-GR006154 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200912-GR006172 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200910-GR006117 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200913-GR006177 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200913-GR006211 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200912-GR006165 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai*
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Training of thangka painting advances poverty alleviation in Tibet - People's Daily Online


Gama Deleg teaches thangka painting to his apprentices at a training base of ethnic handicrafts



en.people.cn






Gama Deleg teaches thangka painting to his apprentices at a training base of ethnic handicraft making in Kabma Township of Qamdo, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Oct. 3, 2020.

In recent years, Tibet has made great efforts to develop modern vocational education. A training base of ethnic handicrafts making was set up in Kabma Township by the 88-year-old Gama Deleg, an inheritor of the intangible cultural heritage Karma Gardri, which is a genre of thangka painting. At present, a total of 460 apprentices study thangka painting here.

The base upgraded the production mode of traditional handicrafts and advanced poverty alleviation. With a per capita income of about 200,000 yuan (about 30,217 U.S. dollars) last year, 112 apprentices have helped their families shake off poverty by the craft of painting thangka.

Thangka is a form of Tibetan Buddhist scroll painting on cotton or silk, with mineral and organic pigments derived from coral, agate, sapphire, pearl, and gold. The paintings typically depict Buddhist deities with colors that can remain intact for centuries. (Xinhua/Purbu Zhaxi)

Photo taken on Oct. 3, 2020 shows Gama Deleg, an inheritor of the art of thangka painting, with his apprentices in Kabma Township of Qamdo, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region.

An apprentice practices painting thangka at a training base of ethnic handicrafts making in Kabma Township of Qamdo, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Oct. 3, 2020

An apprentice learns thangka painting from Gama Deleg at a training base of ethnic handicrafts making in Kabma Township of Qamdo, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Oct. 3, 2020.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Shanghai's Pudong: Development and Opening-Up - People's Daily Online


People enjoy the view of Lujiazui at the Bund in east China's Shanghai, Aug. 2, 2019. This year



en.people.cn




Eleven photos in the link.

People enjoy the view of Lujiazui at the Bund in east China's Shanghai, Aug. 2, 2019. This year marks the 30th anniversary of China's announcement that it would develop and open up Shanghai's Pudong, which epitomizes China's continuous efforts to deepen reforms and open its doors to the world.

Aerial photo taken on Sept. 18, 2019 shows the night view of the Lujiazui area in Shanghai, east China.

People watch a firework show at Shanghai Disney Resort in Pudong New Area of east China's Shanghai, Sept. 29, 2020.

Technicians work in the factory of Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China Ltd. in Shanghai, east China, March 6, 2020.

Photo taken on Nov. 3, 2020 shows the view of the Lujiazui area of Pudong, east China's Shanghai. (Photos by Xinhua stringers)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People go shopping at a department store during a shopping festival in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 11, 2020. (Xinhua/Lu Hanxin)




People purchase goods at booths during a shopping festival in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 11, 2020. A shopping festival is held in Guangzhou on Wednesday, the day as China launched its largest annual online shopping event, known as Singles' Day or Double Eleven. (Xinhua/Lu Hanxin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong*
Stairs in HK by tomosang, on Flickr
Stairs in HK by tomosang, on Flickr
Stairs in HK by tomosang, on Flickr
Stairs in HK by tomosang, on Flickr
Stairs in HK by tomosang, on Flickr
Stairs in HK by tomosang, on Flickr
Tai Ping Shan Street by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan*
SpeedStack by 陳 仰聖, on Flickr
SpeedStack by 陳 仰聖, on Flickr
SpeedStack by 陳 仰聖, on Flickr
Taiwan Design Expo by 陳 仰聖, on Flickr
Taiwan Design Expo by 陳 仰聖, on Flickr
Taiwan Design Expo by 陳 仰聖, on Flickr
趣淘漫旅 by 陳 仰聖, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

子諭0003 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
子諭0002 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
子諭0007 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
子諭0010 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A green onion standing 2.53 meters high was recognized by Guinness World Records as the world's tallest on Sunday during the 2020 China Zhangqiu Green Onion Cultural and Tourism Festival in the Zhangqiu district of Jinan, Shandong province. [Photo by Lu Hongdong/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A judge measures green onions at the 2020 China Zhangqiu Green Onion Cultural and Tourism Festival in the Zhangqiu district of Jinan, Shandong province. [Photo by Lu Hongdong/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A green onion that stands 2.53 meters high was recognized by Guinness World Records as the world's tallest on Sunday during the 2020 China Zhangqiu Green Onion Cultural and Tourism Festival in the Zhangqiu district of Jinan, Shandong province.

Zhangqiu boasts a long history of growing green onions, and was honored as the "home of green onions" by the Ministry of Agriculture in 1996.
The district currently grows 600 million kilograms of green onions on 8,004 hectares, generating more than 700 million yuan ($106.3 million) annually.

A boy is dwarfed by tall green onions at the 2020 China Zhangqiu Green Onion Cultural and Tourism Festival in the Zhangqiu district of Jinan, Shandong province. [Photo by Lu Hongdong/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A craftsman makes a bamboo basket in Liujiaguanzhuang village of Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, on Nov 15. 



Bamboo weaving is a specialty local industry. In recent years, local craftsmen have been encouraged to innovate their crafts and expand product diversity to improve incomes while protecting and inheriting the tradition. The bamboo products are now sold online nationwide. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Palace Museum, orchestra join hands for concerts on Chinese festivals


The Palace Museum in Beijing, also known as the Forbidden City, and China National Traditional Orchestra joined hands to present concerts highlighting Chinese festivals on Nov 14 and 15 in Tianqiao Performing Arts Center in Beijing.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






The Palace Museum and China National Traditional Orchestra joined hands to present concert _Tiandi Yongle _(Everlasting Joy of Heaven and Earth) on Nov 14 and 15 in Tianqiao Performing Arts Center in Beijing. [Photo provided to China Daily]

The Palace Museum in Beijing, also known as the Forbidden City, and China National Traditional Orchestra joined hands to present concerts highlighting Chinese festivals on Nov 14 and 15 in Tianqiao Performing Arts Center in Beijing.



Eight representative Chinese festivals -- the Spring Festival, the Lantern Festival, the Qingming Festival, the Dragon Boat Festival, the Qixi Festival, the Mid-Autumn Festival, the Double Ninth Festival and The Winter Solstice -- were chosen for the concerts titled _Tiandi Yongle _(Everlasting Joy of Heaven and Earth).


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong*
&quot;shhh&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;just keep waiting&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;faster please&quot; (Jul 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;sometimes you just have to keep waiting...&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;don&#x27;t give up&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;tram track&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr&quot;alley light, alley life&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan*
2020/11/17/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/11/8/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/10/1 by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/11/9/M by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/10/21/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/10/25/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

夢夢 全家福 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
夢夢 全家福 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
夢夢 全家福 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
夢夢 全家福 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
夢夢 全家福 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
夢夢 全家福 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
夢夢 全家福 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rocket to lift Chang'e 5 moved to launch pad


The rocket to lift Chang'e 5, the latest mission in China's lunar exploration program, was moved to its launch pad in the Wenchang Space Launch Center in Hainan province on Tuesday morning, according to the China National Space Administration.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




More photos in the above link.


The rocket to lift Chang'e 5, the latest mission in China's lunar exploration program, is moved to its launch pad in the Wenchang Space Launch Center in Hainan province on Nov 17, 2020. [Photo by Shi Xiao/chinadaily.com.cn]



The 57-meter Long March 5 heavy-lift carrier rocket, which weighs about 870 metric tons, was vertically placed on a mobile platform that moved about two hours before transporting the gigantic rocket to a coastal launch pad, the administration said in a statement.

The launch has been scheduled to take place before the end of this month, it noted.

The rocket was transported to a port in Wenchang by ships in late September and was then carried by special trucks to the launch center.
Over the past two months, it was assembled and examined at the center, the administration said, adding that when final checks are done, propellants will be pumped into it.

The sixth mission in the Chang'e program, Chang'e 5 will be one of the most difficult and challenging endeavors China has ever embarked on and will become the world's first space operation in more than four decades to bring lunar samples back the Earth.

Its findings will facilitate scientists' research on the moon's origin and evolution, according to the administration.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Women wearing traditional Chinese garments are seen at the Shaanxi province booth at the 2020 China International Travel Mart in Shanghai, on Nov 16, 2020. The three-day event, which kicked off Monday, attracted over 1,500 organizations from 31 municipalities and provinces, as well as about 50 overseas countries, to share their unique tourism culture. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

Visitors walk past the Spanish booth at the 2020 China International Travel Mart in Shanghai, on Nov 16, 2020.[Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

A recreational caravan is one of the exhibits at the 2020 China International Travel Mart in Shanghai, on Nov 16, 2020. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

Visitors view exhibits at the 2020 China International Travel Mart in Shanghai, on Nov 16, 2020. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

Security guards check visitors'green health codes before they enter the venue of the 2020 China International Travel Mart in Shanghai, on Nov 16, 2020. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Woolen sweater hub warms up sales with livestreaming


Puyuan, where 60 percent of the country's woolen sweaters are produced, launched a five-day fashion week from Nov 15. In 2019, the township saw a volume of transaction of nearly 100 billion yuan ($15.24 billion).




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A hostess promotes sweaters by livestreaming at a woolen sweater market in Puyuan township of Tongxiang, East China's Zhejiang province, on Nov 17. Puyuan, where 60 percent of the country's woolen sweaters are produced, launched a five-day fashion week from Nov 15. In 2019, the township saw a volume of transaction of nearly 100 billion yuan ($15.24 billion). [Photo/Xinhua]

Commercial tenants prepare for livesteaming at a woolen sweater market in Puyuan township of Tongxiang, East China's Zhejiang province, on Nov 17. [Photo/Xinhua]


Customers shop for wool sweaters at a woolen sweater market in Puyuan township of Tongxiang, East China's Zhejiang province, on Nov 17. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Cultural treasures back home from UK


After being abroad for decades, 68 Chinese cultural relics lost to the United Kingdom recently returned to their homeland thanks to the joint efforts of the two countries, according to a news conference of the National Cultural Heritage Administration on Wednesday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




More photos and information in the above link.

Some of the highlighted cultural relics being recently repatriated from the United Kingdom. [Photo/Provided by the National Cultural Heritage Administration]

After being abroad for decades, 68 Chinese cultural relics lost to the United Kingdom recently returned to their homeland thanks to the joint efforts of the two countries, according to a news conference of the National Cultural Heritage Administration on Wednesday.

The relics span a millennia of time periods ranging from the Spring and Autumn Period (770-476 BC) to the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911), and they encompass a variety of items including porcelains, copper wares and stone artifacts. They originate from provinces including Jiangxi, Anhui, Fujian, Henan, Shaanxi, Hebei and Guizhou.

"Their return marked a full period of quarter-century-long repatriation efforts," said Guan Qiang, deputy director of the National Cultural Heritage Administration.

A Tang Dynasty (618-907) ceramic plate among the returned relics. [Photo/Provided by the National Cultural Heritage Administration]

A stone statuette of horse, which was believed to come from a tomb from Guizhou province during Yuan or Ming Dynasty. [Photo/Provided by the National Cultural Heritage Administration]

Chinese customs officers check the relics on Nov 3. [Photo/Provided by the National Cultural Heritage Administration]

Representatives from the Metropolitan Police Service and Chinese Embassy in London signed handover document on Oct 16. [Photo/Provided by the National Cultural Heritage Administration]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shenzhen*
深圳的汉服爱好者 - Shenzhen by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
黄昏时刻 shenzhen by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
黄昏时刻 shenzhen- Canon R6+Leica 35mmF2.0 by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
黄昏时刻 shenzhen by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
Night market by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
Neon by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taipei*
DSC_2233 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0209 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_0201 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2355 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2352 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2351 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Stone carving works promote cultural industry development


Stone carving arts are promoting cultural industry development in Qingtian county, Lishui city, East China's Zhejiang province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Artist Liu Zhou introduces his work in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, on Nov 4, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


Artist Xu Weijun demonstrates how to make details of stone art in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, on Nov 5, 2020. [Photos/Xinhua]


Artwork carved from stone is showcased in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, on Nov 4, 2020. [Photos/Xinhua]

Stone carving art are promoting cultural industry development in Qingtian county, Lishui city, East China's Zhejiang province.

Considered as embroidery on the stone, the Qingtian stone carvings not only showcase exquisite skills of Chinese artists but also help to enhance the comprehensive strength and market competitiveness of the stone carving culture industry in the area.

Qingtian stone carving was selected as the first batch of national intangible cultural heritage list as early as 2006 and it was included into the first batch of national traditional craft revitalization catalogs in 2018.

Currently, Qingtian county has more than 20,000 stone carving practitioners and over 4,000 professional stone carving creators, including eight masters of Chinese arts and crafts and 49 masters of arts and crafts in Zhejiang province.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pic story: principal of school trains hundreds of wrestlers - Xinhua | English.news.cn



Twenty photos in the above link!


Photos taken on Nov. 11, 2020 shows Zhu Zhihui (C) and students practicing wrestling at the stadium of Matian School in Pingxiang, east China's Jiangxi Province. The Matian School in Wugong Mountain in the city of Pingxiang in east China's Jiangxi Province is a rural school with a strong wrestling program. 42-year-old Zhu Zhihui is the principal of the school. In his 14 years of teaching, Zhu has trained hundreds of wrestlers. Stressing the importance of sports and exercises in education, the former weightlifter always believes that "when kids are healthy physically and mentally, they are halfway towards success." (all photos by Xinhua/Hu Chenhuan)

Photo taken on Nov. 10, 2020 shows Zhu Zhihui (L) and students of Matian School taking part in a training session in Pingxiang, east China's Jiangxi Province.

Photo taken on Nov. 10, 2020 shows Zhu Zhihui (1st R, front) and students of Matian School jumping rope in Pingxiang, east China's Jiangxi Province.

Photo taken on Nov. 10, 2020 shows Zhu Zhihui (R) and students of Matian School exercising in Pingxiang, east China's Jiangxi Province.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Bamboo dance competition held at middle school in Hainan - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com






Students participate in a bamboo dance competition at Baoting Middle School in Baoting Li and Miao Autonomous County, south China's Hainan Province, Nov. 18, 2020. 



As a part of the art festival of Baoting Middle School, a bamboo dance competition was held here on Wednesday. Since 2003, several schools in Baoting have introduced bamboo dance to the campus so as to inherit the traditional national culture. (Xinhua/Zhang Liyun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People wait for buses in snow on Zhongshan Road in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Nov. 19, 2020. The province's meteorological center has issued a red alert for heavy snow, the highest in China's weather warning system, and upgraded the emergency response to the second-highest level. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)

A man rides an electric vehicle in snow on Zhongshan Road in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Nov. 19, 2020. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)

A man walks his bike in snow on Zhongshan Road in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Nov. 19, 2020.(Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)

A sanitation worker clears snow on Zhongshan Road in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Nov. 19, 2020.(Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)

People cross a street in snow in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Nov. 19, 2020.(Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong*
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked Life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on FlickrOff work by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taipei*
offload by TC, on Flickr
tent by TC, on Flickr
kitchen door by TC, on Flickr
scooter quartet by TC, on Flickr
shadow reflections by TC, on Flickr
pipeline by TC, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSCF0763 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC02374 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC09242 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF1388 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF7287 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF4110 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: Nov 13 – 19


Ten photos from across China: Nov 13 – 19




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A long-time exposure photo shows the night scene of ships sailing in a section of the Xiling Gorge along the Yangtze River in Zigui county, Central China's Hubei province, Nov 13, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

An aerial photo shows a villager airing red lanterns at Luozhuang township of Xingtai city, North China's Hebei province, Nov 13, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

People of the Qiang ethnic group perform a dragon dance to celebrate their New Year in Beichuan Qiang autonomous county, Sichuan province, Nov 14, 2020. Folk songs, dances and a bonfire gala were held during the celebration. The Qiang mark their New Year on the first day of the 10th month of the lunar calendar. [Photo/Xinhua]

A worker checks tea seed oil at a workshop in Zhougbu village in Huaihua city, Central China's Hunan province, Nov 15, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A student persists in a group rope jump after one of her shoes came off during a sports competition at Jiangchuan Primary School in Sanjiang Dong autonomous county, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Nov 18, 2020. The school was jointly built by authorities in Sanjiang and Wuchuan, Guangdong province, to take advantage of Wuchuan's educational resources and help the region's ethnic population climb out of poverty. [Photo by Gong Pukang/For China Daily]

A woman in a classical costume plays an electronic organ as a figure－generated based on her appearance－dances on the screen in sync with the music she plays, Nov 18, 2020. The figure can perform classical, hip-hop and even anime-style dances based on the music. It is the latest experience available in Silk Town in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province. The pedestrian street introduced digital entertainment featuring artificial intelligence during its five-month upgrade and is poised to bring tourists some new experiences. [Photo by Pan Jie/For China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Women of the Miao ethnic group showcase their costumes in a parade celebrating the Miao New Year on Nov 19, 2020. [Photo by Li Xue/for chinadaily.com.cn]



Women of the Miao ethnic group dressed in traditional colorful costumes celebrate the Miao New Year in Leishan county, Guizhou province, on Nov 19, 2020. [Photos by Li Xue/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Miao people in Leishan county, Guizhou province, parade in festive costumes to celebrate the Miao New Year festival on Nov 19, 2020. [Photo by Li Xue/for chinadaily.com.cn]

More than 10,000 Miao people in Leishan county, Guizhou province, paraded in festive ethnic costumes to celebrate the Miao New Year festival on Thursday.

Known as _nongx niangx_ in the Miao dialect, the the event is the year's most solemn traditional festival, similar to Lunar New Year of the Han people. The festival was listed as an intangible cultural heritage by the State Council in 2008.

The monthlong celebration will feature 11 unique ethnic cultural activities, including a long-table banquet for a thousand people, a Lusheng dance competition and a Miao song contest — all to celebrate the harvest, display Miao culture and worship ancestors.

_Che Weiwei contributed to this story._


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors learn about a 5G intelligent coal mining system as staff members demonstrate during the China 5G+ Industrial Internet Conference in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on Nov 19, 2020. [Photos/Xinhua]

A series of 5G+ industrial internet products are being showcased during the China 5G+ Industrial Internet Conference in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province.

China's 5G development achievements in areas such as the internet, scenarios, platforms, security and applications are on show in a 6,000-square-meter area during the conference, which runs from Nov 9 to 21.

About 14 enterprises have been selected to display their technologies and products at the conference co-hosted by the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology and the provincial government of Hubei.

A visitor (right) learns about a set of chemical production control systems during the China 5G+ Industrial Internet Conference in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on Nov 19, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A visitor takes photos of a set of demonstration models during the China 5G+ Industrial Internet Conference in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on Nov 19, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

Visitors learn about an autonomous aircraft during the China 5G+ Industrial Internet Conference in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on Nov 19, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hutong life stands test of time in Beijing


High-rises dominate the skyline in Chang'an Avenue and Wangfujing Street in downtown Beijing.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




The photo essay above is a must read bit of China's history. Interesting!

Lishi Hutong in Dongcheng district was home to a livestock market in the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644). [Photo by Wang Jing/China Daily]

A pair of gateway supports has been preserved at a courtyard in Lishi Hutong in downtown Beijing. [Photo by Wang Jing/China Daily]

A model of a courtyard is displayed at the Shijia Hutong Museum. [Photo by Wang Jing/China Daily]


Furniture on display at the Shijia Hutong Museum provide a glimpse of the area's past way of life. [Photo by Wang Jing/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai*
Barber Shop by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Deep in the middle of a busy narrow alley, a local resident sits in front of his door, watching the traffic and drinking bottle after bottle of spirits and beer alone. by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Baked foods stand by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Cold drinks shop by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Tickling by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Vegetable shop by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_0461 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
IMG_0456 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
IMG_0452 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
IMG_0447 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
IMG_0446 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
IMG_0441 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
IMG_0440 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong*
Chu Wing Kee by tomosang, on Flickr
Sheung Wan by tomosang, on Flickr
Sheung Wan by tomosang, on Flickr
Sheung Wan by tomosang, on Flickr
Sheung Wan by tomosang, on Flickr
Sheung Wan by tomosang, on Flickr
Sheung Wan by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing experiences first snow of season


Beijing experiences first snow of season




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Thirteen photos in the above link

Snow falls in Beijing's Chaoyang district on Saturday. [Photo/Xinhua]

Snow falls at the Palace Museum, also known as Forbidden City, in Beijing on Saturday. [Photo/China News Service]

People wait for buses in the snow in Beijing's Xicheng district on Saturday. [Photo/Xinhua]


People walk in the snow on Saturday in Beijing. [Photos/China News Service]

People walk in the snow in the Summer Palace, Beijing, on Nov 21, 2020. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Guangzhou International Automobile Exhibition kicks off


Guangzhou International Automobile Exhibition kicks off




www.chinadaily.com.cn




More photos in the above link!

A MOCA concept car is on display at the 18th Guangzhou International Automobile Exhibition at the China Import and Export Fair Complex in Guangzhou, South China's Guangdong province, Nov 20, 2020. The ten-day exhibition opened Friday with the participation of international carmakers and auto parts suppliers. [Photo/Xinhua]

Press members take pictures of an FAW-Toyota Allion sedan at the 18th Guangzhou International Automobile Exhibition at the China Import and Export Fair Complex in Guangzhou, South China's Guangdong province, Nov 20, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


Visitors view vehicles at the 18th Guangzhou International Automobile Exhibition at the China Import and Export Fair Complex in Guangzhou, South China's Guangdong province, Nov 20, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]

A visitor is introduced to a Nissan "Invisible-to-Visible" driving aid system at the 18th Guangzhou International Automobile Exhibition at the China Import and Export Fair Complex in Guangzhou, South China's Guangdong province, Nov 20, 2020. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Sculpture exhibition connects China and world


Walking Men, an exhibition now on at the Guan Shanyue Art Museum in Shenzhen, is dedicated to Wu's long-standing efforts. It shows 101 sculptures and 35 paintings by Wu to navigate through those people of cultural importance not only to China but also to the world.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






_Walking Men_, an exhibition now on at the Guan Shanyue Art Museum in Shenzhen, is dedicated to Wu's long-standing efforts.



It shows 101 sculptures and 35 paintings by Wu to navigate through those people of cultural importance not only to China but also to the world.[Photos provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

City dreamers


Documentary photography underlines the ever-changing city of tomorrow.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Great essay and more photos in the link above.

Tower crane standard section lifting on Suhewan Center (204 meters high, 43 floors), Jing'an district, Shanghai. [Photo by Hu Zhimin/For China Daily]
Documentary photography underlines the ever-changing city of tomorrow.

The BRICS New Development Bank Headquarters Building (150 meters high, 30 floors) in Shanghai Pudong Free Trade Zone. The tower crane driver controls the boom over the Expo Park site. [Photo by Hu Zhimin/For China Daily]

Outer steel frame installation on Gao Shang Domain (51 stories, 280 meters high), Tongchuan Road, Putuo district, Shanghai. [Photo by Hu Zhimin/For China Daily]

Workers coordinate steel components in place on Raffles City. [Photo by Hu Zhimin/For China Daily]

Hu Zhimin takes advantage of the work break to take pictures for the workers on Gao Shang Domain as they eat lunch.. [Photo by Hu Zhimin/For China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

imgur.com is not working at this moment..so here are some flickr pix! Enjoy!
*Taiwan*
2020/8/21/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/8/11/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/6/14/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/7/26/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/8/9/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*China*
China by Yiin-Rei Huan, on Flickr
China by Yiin-Rei Huan, on Flickr
China by Yiin-Rei Huan, on Flickr
China by Yiin-Rei Huan, on Flickr
China by Yiin-Rei Huan, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong at night..2013 & '14*
Tsing Ma Bridge by Mike, on Flickr
Tsuen Wan by Mike, on Flickr
Typical light trail location in HK by Mike, on Flickr
Star Ferry Pier by Mike, on Flickr
Little Ferry Pier by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*China*
Night Reflections in Wuzhen Xizha Water Town {In Explore 6Jan2020] by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr
Night Reflections Light Trail in Wuzhen Xizha by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr
Shanghai Waibaidu Bridge Broadway Mansions by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr
Historic Buildings in Shanghai Bund and Light Trails by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr
Lijiang Big Stone Bridge Blue Hour Reflections by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A1015 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A1008 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A1005 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A1000 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A1010 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taipei*
DSC_3875 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_9987 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_9990 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2324 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2345 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2344 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A0156 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A0128 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A0109 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A0088 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A0083 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A0073 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_4358 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4337 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4326 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4318 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4271 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4254 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Zhou Yuanjie, former news reporter and spelunking enthusiast takes a selfie while he climbs up a cliff. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn] 









Love of adventure has led former news reporter Zhou Yuanjie to a career of spelunking. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn] 









Love of adventure has led former news reporter Zhou Yuanjie to a career of spelunking. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn] 









Love of adventure has led former news reporter Zhou Yuanjie to a career of spelunking. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn] 



























Spelunking a career of adventure for former reporter


Love of adventure has led former news reporter Zhou Yuanjie to a career of spelunking.




www.chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Carpenter relishes woodburning art*









Wu Mingzhang shows the tools he uses for creating pyrographic artwork. [Photo by Yang Wukui/For chinadaily.com.cn] 









Wu Mingzhang burns an image into a piece of treated waste wood. [Photo by Yang Luting /For chinadaily.com.cn] 













































Carpenter relishes woodburning art


Carpenter Wu Mingzhang, 75, has a burning desire — literally — to create art with wood. Woodburning, or pyrography, is his passion.




www.chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Miao women showcase handicraft techniques*









A Miao woman presents her batik painting at a competition held in Danzhai county, Guizhou province, on Dec 12, 2020. [Photo by Huang Xiaohai/for chinadaily.com.cn] 









Miao women from different villages showcase their embroidery skills at a competition in Danzhai county, Guizhou province, on Dec 12, 2020. [Photo by Huang Xiaohai/for chinadaily.com.cn] 



































A Miao woman paints with wax at a competition held in Danzhai county, Guizhou province, on Dec 12, 2020. [Photo by Huang Xiaohai/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yangtze River crossing unfolds in Chongqing*









More than 1,500 athletes from Zhejiang, Shaanxi and Hubei provinces and Chongqing municipality participate in the 2020 Chongqing Yangtze River Crossing Tournament. The game kicked off on Sunday and events included swimming, paddleboarding and canoeing competitions. [Photo by Ran Mengjun/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

Window reflection by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Two big eyes by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Window Reflection by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Snapshot at Taipei by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Trapped in a cage by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Untitled by yen kuan yu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6092L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_5952L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_5675L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_5499L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_5493L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_5294L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_3829-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSCF1189 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF1340 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF2600 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF2874 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
IMG_3155 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Winter fishing season kicks off in Linyi*









Local fishermen catch fishes at Xiangshan Reservoir in Yinan county, Linyi city of East China's Shandong province, Dec 13. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guizhou children learn opera tradition*









Students perform Wenqin Opera at Tianping Primary School. [Photo by Zeng Lin/for chinadaily.com.cn] 









An inheritor of Wenqin Opera teaches students how to gesture at Tianping Primary School in Qianxi county, Guizhou province, on Dec 10, 2020. [Photo by Zeng Lin/for chinadaily.com.cn] 


















An inheritor of Wenqin Opera applies theatrical makeup to a student at Tianping Primary School. [Photo by Zeng Lin/for chinadaily.com.cn] 









Students perform Wenqin Opera at Tianping Primary School in Qianxi county, Guizhou province, on Dec 10, 2020. [Photo by Zeng Lin/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_6272_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
DSC_6254_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
DSC_6246_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
DSC_6219_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
DSC_9292_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
DSC_9282_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on FlickrDSC_9262_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shirley034 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Shirley032 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Shirley031 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Shirley028 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Shirley026 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Shirley023 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Shirley019 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

20201002-EGL02124 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20201002-EGL02122 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20201001-EGL02117 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20201002-EGL02121 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200927-EGL02022 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
cinematic by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20201213-GR007393 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Starbucks Reserve Roastery, Shanghai by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Starbucks Reserve Roastery, Shanghai by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Starbucks Reserve Roastery, Shanghai by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Starbucks Reserve Roastery, Shanghai by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Starbucks Reserve Roastery, Shanghai by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Starbucks Reserve Roastery, Shanghai by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCF2935 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF2234 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF2920 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF2209 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF2186 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF2895 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF2879 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A1084 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A1076 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A1060 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A1047 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A1036 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A1020 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A0996 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taichung

台中公園｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
台灣銀行｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
台灣銀行｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
台中｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
台中｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
台中火車站｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
九三小說漫畫出租老店｜台中 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

LINE FRIENDS Carnival派對時光 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
LINE FRIENDS Carnival派對時光 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
LINE FRIENDS Carnival派對時光 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
熊大 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
台北101 購物中心 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
台北101 購物中心 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
台北101 購物中心 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Train attendees take part in an etiquette training program in Yinchuan, Northwest China's Ningxia Hui autonomous region, Dec 11, 2020. The Yinchuan-Xi'an high-speed railway is about to be put into service. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A group of people perform tai chi at Shenxianju Scenic spot in Xianju county, Taizhou city, East China's Zhejiang province. [Photo/IC] 









A memorial ceremony is held in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on Dec 13 to mourn the 300,000 victims of the Nanjing Massacre. In 2014, China's top legislature designated Dec 13 as the National Memorial Day for Nanjing Massacre Victims. CUI XIAO/FOR CHINA DAILY 









A metal and wood sculpture decorated with leaves is displayed at the China Academy of Art in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, on Dec 14. Since 2016, the academy has organized the annual Autumn Leaves Art Festival for its students to create artworks. LONG WEI/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Miranda &amp; Howard by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Miranda &amp; Howard by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Miranda &amp; Howard by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Miranda &amp; Howard by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Miranda &amp; Howard by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Miranda &amp; Howard by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Miranda &amp; Howard by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_4814 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4803 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4801 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4790 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4784 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4781 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4770 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Melbourne

Walk WIth Care by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Xmas Peace by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Xmas Dream by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
3 by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
The Selfie by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
eCig by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Step by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Winter swimmers enjoy chilly fun in NE China*

Despite the freezing weather in Changchun, Jilin province, more than 100 winter swimming enthusiasts dove into the icy Nanhu Lake on Friday to express good wishes for the new year.

Winter swimming is popular among locals. The Changchun Winter Swimming Association, founded in 1988, now has 1,600 members, aged from teenage to 91.

Every winter, swimming enthusiasts braving the cold in the park have become a unique sight, attracting lots of spectators and photographers.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1O0A7833L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A7763L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A7728L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A7310L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A7375L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A7391L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A2708 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2693 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2688 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2670 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2664 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2656 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2642 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

DSC_2643 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2823 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2822 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2821 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2781 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2778 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_2776 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Winter fishing festival reels in tourists to Inner Mongolia*

The 14th Dali Lake winter fishing festival kicked off in Dec 23 in Chifeng, North China's Inner Mongolia autonomous region.

Located in Chifeng's Hexigten Banner, Dali Lake is the second-largest lake in Inner Mongolia.

The winter fishing festival has been held annually since 2007, attracting tourists from home and abroad with the allure of fresh fish.

Set to last till Jan 20, this year's fishing festival is expected to see a catch of 180,000 kilograms of fish.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hanfu by RICO Lee, on Flickr
Hanfu by RICO Lee, on Flickr
Hanfu by RICO Lee, on Flickr
Hanfu by RICO Lee, on Flickr
Hanfu by RICO Lee, on Flickr
Hanfu by RICO Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Coco by Moos Wu, on Flickr
巴 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
凱西馬鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
凱西馬鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
凱西馬鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
可新 阿里山之旅 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Coco by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Moving grocery by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Sideway by Runen LIU, on Flickr
&quot;Space Traveler (2)&quot; by Office of International Services at Vassar, on Flickr
Ford School in Asia: 2019 by Gerald R. Ford School of Public Policy University of Michigan, on Flickr
SHANGHAI, CHINA - September 28: Worlds Play-ins Day 4. (Photo by Yicun Liu) by LoL Esports Photos, on Flickr
Washing by #photobythomas, on Flickr
Cr.布丁狗乐园 (Weibo) by BOGGART93, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China

Kunming , Yunnan, China by adamba100, on Flickr
紫禁城 / The Forbidden City by Currencia Asagi, on Flickr
Evento presencial en Beijing 2020 by ProChile, on Flickr
Solana Avenue Beijing. Hand-held night scene photos by R6+RF 35MM by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
2007 film 3 foto 14 by Alexander, on Flickr
Tuanjiehu Park Lake (2) by Matthew Huntbach, on Flickr
Beijing to have world’s biggest air purifier to fight smog by Clifton Bwney, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hebei launches massive COVID-19 testing*









A medical worker collects a throat swab from a student at a primary school in Xingtai, Hebei province, Jan 6, 2021. The city launched a massive nucleic acid testing campaign free of charge after a recent COVID-19 outbreak. [Photo by Huang Tao/For China Daily] 

























A medical worker collects a throat swab from a girl at a residential community in Xingtai, Hebei province, Jan 6, 2021. [Photo by Huang Tao/For China Daily] 









A medical worker conducts a COVID-19 nucleic acid test for a resident at a community in Shijiazhuang, Hebei province on Jan 6, 2021. The city launched a massive round of coronavirus tests following a recent outbreak. [Photo by Geng Hui/For China Daily] 









People wait to provide samples for nucleic acid tests for novel coronavirus outside a testing site at a community in Shijiazhuang, Hebei province on Jan 6, 2021. [Photo by Geng Hui/For China Daily]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC5893-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC5238-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC3057-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
APC_0269-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC3559-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC6670-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A2826 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2814 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2811 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2798 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2766 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2760 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2735 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kaohsiung 

2021/1/8/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/1/4/M by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/1/6/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/1/5/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/1/3/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/1/1/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/12/27/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

_MG_2183 by waychen_c, on Flickr
000052590029 by waychen_c, on Flickr
000052590013 by waychen_c, on Flickr
000052590014 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_3163 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_3076 by waychen_c, on Flickr
_MG_3035 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People watch the sunrise from the 100th floor of the Shanghai World Financial Center in Shanghai, Jan 1, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A staff member at China Post's branch in Handan, Hebei province, displays a stamp issued on Jan 2, 2021, to celebrate the implementation of the country's first Civil Code. [Photo by Hao Qunying/For China Daily] 









Book lovers visit a library in Shaoyang, Hunan province, during the three-day New Year holiday, on Jan 2, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









An aerial photo taken on Jan 4, 2021, shows a view of the Harbin Ice-Snow World in Harbin, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province. [Photo/Xinhua] 









People pose for photos at Tianyahaijiao scenic spot, or the End of the Earth, in Sanya, South China's Hainan province, on Jan 4, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kate by Francis Ho, on Flickr
Wai Yan by Francis Ho, on Flickr
Gisela by Francis Ho, on Flickr
Vanessa by Francis Ho, on Flickr
ChingChing by Francis Ho, on Flickr
Memi by Francis Ho, on Flickr
ChingChing by Francis Ho, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Park Way Through by Steven Kramer, on Flickr
El face by Steven Kramer, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lijiang Old Town, Yunnan, 

Lijiang Old Town 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Lijiang Old Town 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Lijiang Old Town 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Lijiang Old Town 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Lijiang Old Town 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Lijiang Old Town 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Lijiang Old Town 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Light snowfall delights Beijing*









A resident holds her dog in the snow on the streets of Beijing, on Jan 19, 2021. [Photo by Zou Hong/China Daily] 









Children play with snow at a playground in Beijing, on Jan 19, 2021. [Photo by Zou Hong/China Daily] 









People walk their dogs in the snow in Haidian district of Beijing, on Jan 19, 2021. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/China Daily] 









Children play with snow in Haidian district of Beijing, on Jan 19, 2021. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/China Daily] 









Children play with snow in Haidian district of Beijing, on Jan 19, 2021. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/China Daily] 









Visitors enjoy snowy scenery at the Summer Palace in Beijing, on Jan 19, 2021. [Photo by Jiang Dong/China Daily]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC00908 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC00911 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC00950 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC00955 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC00957 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC00968 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr
DSC00992 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on FlickrDSC00998 by 77 ᑭEᖇᑕEᑎT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_2621 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_2590 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_2576 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_2570 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_2550 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_2541 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_2538 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_2528 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
臨江通化夜市｜LinJiang-TongHua Night Market by Francis Tsai, on Flickr
承恩門（北門）｜Taipei City North Gate by Francis Tsai, on Flickr
艋舺青山宮｜Bangka Ching-Shan Temple by Francis Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

Starbucks Coffee by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Shake Shack by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Cafe de Muse by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
The Shoppes @ Marina Bay Sands by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Boost by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Shake Shack by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Shake Shack by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cleaning keeps high-speed train on safe track*









Employees clear dust off a high-speed train at an overhaul shop in Zhengzhou, Central China's Henan province, on Jan 16, 2021. After 30 minutes of cleaning, the machinist will re-clean the sensitive parts of the train to ensure safe operation. [Photo/Sipa]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A3882 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A3861 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A3857 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A3847 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A3834 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A3821 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A3793 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon D750 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

臨江通化夜市｜LinJiang-TongHua Night Market by Francis Tsai, on Flickr
吳興街｜WuXing Street by Francis Tsai, on Flickr
萬年商業大樓｜WanNian Business Building by Francis Tsai, on Flickr
指南宮正殿｜ZhiNan Temple Main Hall by Francis Tsai, on Flickr
指南宮凌霄寶殿｜ZhiNan Temple Peak Palace by Francis Tsai, on Flickr
彌陀彌壽宮｜MiTou MiShou Temple by Francis Tsai, on Flickr
碧山巖開漳聖王廟｜BiShanYan ZhangZhou Sacred King’s Temple by Francis Tsai, on Flickr
師大夜市｜ShiDa Night Market by Francis Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

&quot;the time traveler&#x27;s wife... bus stop fantasy&quot; (2009) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;I&#x27;m home&quot; (2009) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;night life&quot; (2009) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;和昌押 the Pawn&quot; (2009) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;warm old days&quot; (2009) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;A colourful Wanchai corner&quot; (2009) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;a locksmith locked in her own mind&quot; (2009) by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Visitors watch a "waterfall" formed by a flowing cloud on Gold Buddha Mountain in Chongqing on Jan 18, 2021. Special landform and weather conditions made the phenomenon possible. [Photo by Qu Mingbin/for China Daily] 









Residents enjoy sunshine with flying doves at People's Square in Shanghai, on Jan 15, 2021. The temperature reached nearly 20 C in the city, which just experienced a record-breaking-7 C a week ago. [Photo by Yang Jianzheng/for China Daily] 









Bathers rinse off after swimming in Lianyungang, Jiangsu province, on Jan 17, 2021. The women, who are in their 40s, 50s and 60s, go winter swimming every day because it can help to boost their immune system. [Photo by Wang Chun/for China Daily] 









Giant panda Qianqian plays with one of her cubs at Shenshuping base of China Conservation and Research Center for Giant Pandas in Wolong National Nature Reserve, Southwest China's Sichuan province, on Jan 17, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Dance students warm up for college entrance tests at Yunnan Arts University in Kunming, Yunnan province, on Jan 18, 2021. More than 14,000 art candidates have applied to the university, which plans to enroll 2,400 students this year. Extra sections in China's college entrance tests for art students usually take place at the turn of the year. [Photo by Liu Ranyang/China News Service]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04906 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC04902 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC04900 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC04895 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC04888 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC04881 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC04879 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC04867 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1O0A9696L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A9652L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A9753L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0026L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0023L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0030L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0046L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0090L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

Untitled by xnayc, on Flickr
Untitled by xnayc, on Flickr
Untitled by xnayc, on Flickr
Untitled by xnayc, on Flickr
Untitled by xnayc, on Flickr
Untitled by xnayc, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lai Chi-wai, 37, becomes the first in Hong Kong to scale more than 250 meters of a skyscraper while strapped into a wheelchair as he pulled himself up for more than 10 hours on Jan 16, 2021, to raise money for spinal cord patients. [Photo by Tyrone Siu/Reuters]









Sections of a 1.72-kilometer suspension bridge for the Duyun-Anshun Expressway are joined in Guiding, Guizhou province, on Jan 18, 2021. It marks a key step for the 276-km expressway, the largest road project in the mountainous province. The expressway is expected to open in June. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A snowplow clears heavy snowfall from a road in Emin county, Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on Jan 19, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Residents of Huai'an, Jiangsu province, burn incense at the Ciyun Temple to pray for good fortune on Jan 20, 2021, as they mark the Laba Festival. The festival is celebrated on the eighth day of the 12th month of the Chinese calendar. [Photo by Zhou Changguo/for China Daily] 









Aerial photo taken on Jan 15, 2021, shows an amphibious vehicle sailing on the Changsha section of Xiangjiang River in Changsha, Central China's Hunan province. An amphibious vehicle made its debut in Juzizhou scenic spot. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A4174 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A4170 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A4162 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A4153 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A4135 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A4125 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A4123 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

PAGANINI NP 95 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 94 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 90 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 88 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 83 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 80 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 76 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

CNY Decorations by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
CNY Decorations by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
CNY Decorations by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Tuk Tuk Cha by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Yoshinoya by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Tuk Tuk Cha by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

馬偕街｜Mackay Street by Francis Tsai, on Flickr
松山慈祐宮｜SongShan Tsz-Yiu Temple by Francis Tsai, on Flickr
大龍峒保安宮｜Paronpon Bao-An Temple by Francis Tsai, on Flickr
大龍峒保安宮｜Paronpon Bao-An Temple by Francis Tsai, on Flickr
大龍峒保安宮｜Paronpon Bao-An Temple by Francis Tsai, on Flickr
大龍峒保安宮｜Paronpon Bao-An Temple by Francis Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*New high-speed railway line more advanced, eco-friendly*

The new high-speed railway connecting Beijing with China's northeastern provinces not only shortens travel time, but also features high technology and an environmentally friendly design.

The new line was inaugurated on Friday and demonstrates China's strong capability to build high-tech and green high-speed railway and infrastructure.

The new line links Beijing with Shenyang, Changchun and Harbin－the capital cities of China's three northeastern provinces－and shortens travel time between Beijing and Harbin in the northernmost Heilongjiang province to less than 5 hours. Two old routes took more than 7 and 8 hours.









A bullet train pulls out of Harbin West Railway Station in Heilongjiang province on Friday as the last section of the Beijing-Harbin High-speed Railway opened. The travel time between Beijing and Harbin has been cut to less than five hours. WANG JIANWEI/XINHUA









Driver of train No G902 from Harbin in Northeast China's Heilongjiang province to Beijing, waves at the Harbin west railway station in Harbin, Jan 22, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A staff member is on an inspection patrol by train No. G902 from Harbin in Northeast China's Heilongjiang province to Beijing, at the Harbin west railway station in Harbin, Jan 22, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A Fuxing high-speed train from Shenyang in Northeast China's Liaoning province to Beijing, is seen near the Zhujiang Bridge along the Beijing-Harbin high-speed railway in Shenyang, Jan 22, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Train No G902 from Harbin in northeast China's Heilongjiang province to Beijing, pulls out of the Harbin west railway station in Harbin, Jan 22, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Train No G902 from Harbin in Northeast China's Heilongjiang province to Beijing, is seen waiting for passengers at the Harbin west railway station in Harbin, Jan 22, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*New high-speed railway line more advanced, eco-friendly*

The new high-speed railway connecting Beijing with China's northeastern provinces not only shortens travel time, but also features high technology and an environmentally friendly design.

The new line was inaugurated on Friday and demonstrates China's strong capability to build high-tech and green high-speed railway and infrastructure.

The new line links Beijing with Shenyang, Changchun and Harbin－the capital cities of China's three northeastern provinces－and shortens travel time between Beijing and Harbin in the northernmost Heilongjiang province to less than 5 hours. Two old routes took more than 7 and 8 hours.

View attachment 1009344

A bullet train pulls out of Harbin West Railway Station in Heilongjiang province on Friday as the last section of the Beijing-Harbin High-speed Railway opened. The travel time between Beijing and Harbin has been cut to less than five hours. WANG JIANWEI/XINHUA

View attachment 1009347

Driver of train No G902 from Harbin in Northeast China's Heilongjiang province to Beijing, waves at the Harbin west railway station in Harbin, Jan 22, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 

View attachment 1009351

A staff member is on an inspection patrol by train No. G902 from Harbin in Northeast China's Heilongjiang province to Beijing, at the Harbin west railway station in Harbin, Jan 22, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 

View attachment 1009355

A Fuxing high-speed train from Shenyang in Northeast China's Liaoning province to Beijing, is seen near the Zhujiang Bridge along the Beijing-Harbin high-speed railway in Shenyang, Jan 22, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 

View attachment 1009358

Train No G902 from Harbin in northeast China's Heilongjiang province to Beijing, pulls out of the Harbin west railway station in Harbin, Jan 22, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 

View attachment 1009362
Train No G902 from Harbin in Northeast China's Heilongjiang province to Beijing, is seen waiting for passengers at the Harbin west railway station in Harbin, Jan 22, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1O0A2433L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A2384L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A2379L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A2345L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A2325L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A2856L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A2857L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A2553L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ariel0012 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Ariel0013 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Ariel0014 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Ariel0016 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Ariel0018 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Ariel0019 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Ariel0021 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Ariel0022 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

_DSC7175_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC7171_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
DSC_9534_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
DSC_9525_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
P1040057_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
DSC_5602_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr_DSC7112_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Delivery man by Runen LIU, on Flickr
The locksmith and his wife by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Wonton (Chinese ravioli) and Noodle Restaurant by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Children&#x27;s game by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Mother and kid by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Cafe by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Laugh by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*New high-speed railway line more advanced, eco-friendly*









A passenger aboards train No G902 from Harbin in Northeast China's Heilongjiang province to Beijing, waves at the Harbin west railway station in Harbin, Jan 22, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A stewardess prepares before the departure of a train at Beijing Chaoyang Railway Station in Beijing, Jan 22, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A stewardess prepares to greet passengers on a train at the Beijing Chaoyang Railway Station in Beijing, Jan 22, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A child prepares for departure on a Fuxing train at the Shenyang North Railway Station in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province, Jan 22, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Passengers get ready to take pictures of the scenery along the train linking Beijing and Harbin, capital city of northeastern province of Heilongjiang, Jan 22, 2021. [Photo by Sun Lijun/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC02447 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC08771 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC08725 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC08695 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC08760 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC02634 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC02676 by 上立 楊, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A4496 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A4492 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A4484 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A4459 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A4428 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A4409 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A4430 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A4489 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Leica M10 + 35mm Summilux Pre-A @f1.4 by canica.hk, on Flickr
M10 with 50mm Noctilux version 4 at Tai O by canica.hk, on Flickr
M10 with 50mm Noctilux version 4 at Tai O by canica.hk, on Flickr
Canon 5D Mark IIII EF 40mm f2.8 2012-Oct-31 by canica.hk, on Flickr
Leica M10 50mm Noctilux version 4 f2.0 by canica.hk, on Flickr
Leica M10 + Noctilux Version 4 @Hong Kong Tsim Sha Tsui by canica.hk, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

Chinese New Year Decorations by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Chinese New Year Decorations by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Chinese New Year Decorations by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Chinese New Year Decorations by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
The Shoppes @ Marina Bay Sands by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Shake Shack by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*New high-speed railway line more advanced, eco-friendly*








Train crew members take photos before boarding the high-speed train linking Beijing and Harbin, capital city of northeastern province of Heilongjiang, Jan 22, 2021. [Photo by Sun Lijun/chinadaily.com.cn] 









Train crew members stand in line aboard to welcome passengers on the high-speed train linking Beijing and Harbin, capital city of northeastern province of Heilongjiang, Jan 22, 2021. [Photo by Sun Lijun/chinadaily.com.cn] 









A passenger shows his ticket on the train linking Beijing and Harbin, capital city of northeastern province of Heilongjiang, Jan 22, 2021. [Photo by Sun Lijun/chinadaily.com.cn] 









Signs reminding people to sit by distance are seen at the waiting hall of Beijing Chaoyang Railway Station in Beijing, Jan 22, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_8111 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8098 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8087 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8083 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8077 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8074 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8062 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8050 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_9139-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_0873-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_7705-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_4426-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 100 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 99 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 62 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 56 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

2021/1/28/R by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/1/17/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/1/14/R by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/1/4/M by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/1/6/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/12/27/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Railway stations witness first day of holiday travel rush































*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01251 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01244 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01241 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC04901 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC04900 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC04891 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC04888 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC04882 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC9382-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC9353-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC9339-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC9440-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC9422-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC9506-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Untitled by Yong Xu, on Flickr
Untitled by Yong Xu, on Flickr
Untitled by Yong Xu, on Flickr
Untitled by Yong Xu, on Flickr
Untitled by Yong Xu, on Flickr
Untitled by Yong Xu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Railway stations witness first day of holiday travel rush*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_5513 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5520 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5517 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5504 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5500 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5493 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5488 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5483 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Krystal by Francis Ho, on Flickr
Krystal by Francis Ho, on Flickr
Kanyapak by Francis Ho, on Flickr
Kate by Francis Ho, on Flickr
Ellen by Francis Ho, on Flickr
ChingChing by Francis Ho, on Flickr
Gisela by Francis Ho, on Flickr
Gisela by Francis Ho, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

大湖公園-20210130-Sony A9+ZEISS Batis 85mm f1.8-1332 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
大湖公園-20210130-Sony A9+ZEISS Batis 85mm f1.8-1327 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
信義新天地-20210126-Sony A9+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-0986 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
信義新天地-20210126-Sony A9+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-1018 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
信義新天地-20210126-Sony A9+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-0965 by stephen-yang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

The mother is comforting her daughter in pain from fall. by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Sideway by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Semi-finished rice food shop by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Food vendor on the footbridge by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Alleyway Deliveries by Taomeister, on Flickr
Moving grocery by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China's largest fully hydraulic crane, _Sihangfenjin_, lifts the last box girder to be placed on the Zhoushan-Daishan Bridge in Zhejiang province on Jan 24, 2021. The bridge will be an integral part of the cross-sea highway passing through Ningbo, Zhoushan and Shanghai. [Photo by Yao Feng/For China Daily] 









A woman walks past a row of shared bikes covered by snow in Shenyang, Liaoning province, on Jan 28, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]









Volunteers deliver daily necessities to residents in a neighborhood in Tonghua's Dongchang district, Jilin province, on Jan 25, 2021. The city, which has been hit by new confirmed COVID-19 cases this week, quickly resolved snags with supplying residents in home quarantine as thousands of volunteers joined in to provide packages that included a five-day supply of vegetables to more than 100,000 households in the district, the only high-risk area for COVID-19 in the province. [Photo provided to China Daily] 









A miner is rescued on Jan 24 after being trapped underground for two weeks due to an explosion at a gold mine in Qixia, Shandong province. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A passenger plane lands at Chengdu Tianfu International Airport on Jan 22 in Chengdu, Sichuan province. It's part of a test for the new facility, which is the city's second international airport. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Heavy fog descends on Shenyang, Liaoning province, on Jan 26, 2021. Skyscrapers in the city's Hunnan district, an area known for its high-tech industry and high-end residential areas, appear to rise through the clouds. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Belle x4 by Benny W., on Flickr
Belle X2 by Benny W., on Flickr
Belle x1 by Benny W., on Flickr
jojo _-_ by Benny W., on Flickr
Belle 5 by Benny W., on Flickr
Belle 3 by Benny W., on Flickr
Belle 1 by Benny W., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Natalie4029 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Natalie4025 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Natalie4024 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Natalie4022 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Natalie4020 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Natalie4018 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Natalie4016 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Yau Ma Tei 1st COVID-19 Lockdown HK (Jan-2021) by Ka Wing C, on Flickr
Yau Ma Tei 1st COVID-19 Lockdown HK (Jan-2021) by Ka Wing C, on Flickr
Yau Ma Tei 1st COVID-19 Lockdown HK (Jan-2021) by Ka Wing C, on Flickr
Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr
Hong Kong Transport - Buses | All Types by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ox-shaped lanterns welcome Chinese New Year*








The lantern is an indispensable decoration for the Spring Festival in Nantong, East China's Jiangsu province. Check out these ox-shaped lanterns specially designed to welcome the Year of the Ox. [Photo/ntfabu.com]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

巴 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
巴 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
巴 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
巴 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
巴 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
巴 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
巴 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1O0A3378L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A3384L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A3320L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A3314L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A3312LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A3426L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A3306L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A3304L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

嘉義美術館｜Chiayi Art Museum by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
嘉義美術館｜Chiayi Art Museum by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
嘉義美術館｜Chiayi Art Museum by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
嘉義美術館｜Chiayi Art Museum by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
府城一日遊｜Tainan by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
府城一日遊｜Tainan by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
小馬山 by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr
Yulanda and Darren_00303 by Patrick Law, on Flickr
Kowloon Motor Bus E6X119 WV1525 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bun master in Chongqing celebrates her way*

With Chinese New Year just around the corner, a _mantou_ master in Chongqing has created a series of beautiful buns to celebrate.

Chinese steamed buns can be stuffed with various types of fillings or left unstuffed. Those stuffed steamed buns are called as _baozi_ in Chinese; those without filling are called _mantou_.

Usually made with all-purpose flour, yeast and water, _mantou_ is a basic staple in China, especially in the north.

Ouyang Qinyun, 40, is a celebrity Chinese social media cook who specializes in _mantou_. She usually makes about 100 buns a day and develops special editions for major holidays, such as the Mid-Autumn Festival.

The clothing-designer-turned-cook taught herself to make the buns, and her innovative products have won her a lot of praise both from home and abroad.

"Making _mantou_ can help me keep an innocent mind and an interesting soul," she said.

She said that all the colors on the steamed buns are derived from natural ingredients. Red is derived from crushed red yeast rice; yellow is pumpkin powder; green is spinach or matcha powder; blue is butterfly pea flower; and purple is purple sweet potato. Brown comes from cocoa powder and black comes from cuttlefish powder.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*'Fire and ice' female goes viral*










A girl who enjoys both "fire and ice" in Southwest China's Chongqing has gone viral recently.

Zhang Xiaobo, born in 1992 in Chongqing, leads a distinctive lifestyle as a diving coach in the daytime and a hotpot restaurant owner in the evening.

Showing great talent in water as a child, Zhang successively obtained coach qualifications in free diving and "mermaid" performance, thus began diving, performing mermaids and dancing with marine life all over the country.










Zhang challenges her physical limit by soaking in water for almost 7 hours every day, which has caused her body severe occupational disease of rheumatism. "I'm afraid of heights, but I can go underwater no matter how deep it is. I just want to stay in water forever," she said.

Three years ago, the restless "mermaid" opened a hotpot restaurant in Chongqing with friends.










Zhang usually takes a quick shower after a day's coaching and hurries to the restaurant, taking care of the restaurant and serving as a restaurant singer.

Daytime diving and nighttime hotpot serving, just like a two-flavor-hotpot, gives Zhang a great sense of achievement.

"She is an ocean lover and a really good swimmer. She knows what she wants and is very easy to get along with," Tian Tao, Zhang's former coach, said.

"I feel lucky to do jobs that I both love. Having a hotpot after diving really makes my day," Zhang said.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_8171 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8151 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8112 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8095 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_7993 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_7963 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8176 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8129 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Jean x2 by Benny W., on Flickr
Jean x1 by Benny W., on Flickr
Elise ** by Benny W., on Flickr
Stella ** by Benny W., on Flickr
Lee* by Benny W., on Flickr
Cristy by Benny W., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSC_3761 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_3760 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_3754 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_3745 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_3538 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_3996 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei 2

大稻埕-20210203-Leica M-P240+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-4773 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
大稻埕-20210203-Leica M-P240+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-4764 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
大稻埕-20210203-Leica M-P240+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-4781 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
大稻埕-20210203-Leica M-P240+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-4778 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
大稻埕-20210203-Leica M-P240+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-4738 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
大湖公園-20210201-Sony A9+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-1669 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
03大湖公園-20210201-Sony A9+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-1698 by stephen-yang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hong Kong scales down Lunar New Year flower trade amid pandemic*









Customers visit a Lunar New Year flower market at Victoria Park in Hong Kong, Feb 6, 2021. Hong Kong has scaled down its Lunar New Year flower trade amid the COVID-19 pandemic, only opening 15 designated flower markets for customers under epidemic prevention regulations. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A5324 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5300 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5290 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5283 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5281 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5273 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5248 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5236 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

凱西馬鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
凱西馬鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
凱西馬鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
凱西馬鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
凱西馬鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
凱西馬鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
凱西馬鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
凱西馬鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

信義新天地-20210210-Leica SL2+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-0740 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
信義新天地-20210210-Leica SL2+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-0738 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
信義新天地-20210210-Leica SL2+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-0734 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
03大湖公園-20210201-Sony A9+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-1687 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
陽明山公園-20210204-Leica M-P240+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-4816 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
大湖公園-20210201-Sony A9+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-1706 by stephen-yang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

HKG Car Licence Plate - NLK by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Central-Mid-Levels escalators in HK by Deja Williams, on Flickr
HK-3455 by Maureen Kwok, on Flickr
Hong Kong Escape Views / Maurice Benayoun (FR/HK) by Ars Electronica, on Flickr
Hong Kong Escape Views / Maurice Benayoun (FR/HK) by Ars Electronica, on Flickr
Hong Kong Escape Views / Maurice Benayoun (FR/HK) by Ars Electronica, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Performers in hanfu delight attendees at Jinan parade*









A group of performers wearing _hanfu_, a type of traditional Chinese clothing, and holding lanterns attend a parade at a scenic spot in Jinann, East China's Shandong province on Feb 6, in celebration of the upcoming Spring Festival. [Photo/CFP] 









A group of performers wearing hanfu, a type of traditional Chinese clothing, and holding lanterns attend a parade at a scenic spot in Jinann, East China's Shandong province on Feb 6, in celebration of the upcoming Spring Festival. [Photo/CFP]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cat woman

DSC_9634 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9628 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9622 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9607 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9605 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9599 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9588 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9584 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_NEI4765 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_NEI1887 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_DSC0278 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_NEI2577 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
DSC_9916-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_0764-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_1090-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_0873-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

xxx 44 New World First Bus 5636 TP6534 111 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr
Hong Kong Fire Services Department F408 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr
Stanley and The Twins by Howard Pulling, on Flickr
Hong Kong - Jordan lockdown by Howard Pulling, on Flickr
Hong Kong - Jordan lockdown by Howard Pulling, on Flickr
Hong Kong - Jordan lockdown by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

DSCF0887 by Rice Tsai, on Flickr
DSCF0848 by Rice Tsai, on Flickr
DSCF0844 by Rice Tsai, on Flickr
DSCF0841 by Rice Tsai, on Flickr
DSCF0775 by Rice Tsai, on Flickr
DSCF0777 by Rice Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*A creature that has served us well*









A girl mimics a model dressed as an ox to celebrate the Year of the Ox in the Beijing Aquarium on Wednesday. Chinese Lunar New Year's Eve falls on Thursday. [Photo by Zou Hong/China Daily] 










A farmer plows a paddy field on a mountain terrace with the help of an ox in Qingtian county, Zhejiang province, in June. [Photo/Xinhua]









A dough modeling artwork featuring children riding oxen and celebrating spring made by artist Zuo Ansheng in Linyi, Shandong province, in January. [Photo/Xinhua] 









The Bouyei people mark an ox-thanking festival on Nov 15 in Guiyang, Guizhou province. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Wang Junzi, a national cultural heritage inheritor of Ruci porcelain, polishes a work of his in Baofeng county, Henan province, in January. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1O0A3534L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A3713L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A3652L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A3655L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A3831L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A3800 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A3799 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A3803 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_8886 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8883 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8865 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8854 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8849 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8844 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8837 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8835 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Above Sai Kung by Howard Pulling, on Flickr
Tai Tam Upper Reservoir Dam by Howard Pulling, on Flickr
Shek O Peak by Howard Pulling, on Flickr
Big Wave Bay by Howard Pulling, on Flickr
Quarry Bay by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

Chinatown Point by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Chinatown Point by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Yusheng by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
CNY Decorations by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
CNY Decorations by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
CNY Decorations by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Spring Festival Gala draws record viewership*

A total of 1.14 billion people watched CCTV's Spring Festival Gala, which broadcast at 8 pm, Feb 11, via television, the internet and other outlets during the live broadcast.

As the most-watched television program in the country, the gala was also livestreamed in over 170 countries and regions, such as the United States, France, Germany and South Africa. Over 18.7 million people from overseas watched the gala online.

Besides a diversity of programs, such as singing, dancing, acrobatics and traditional Chinese operas, the gala also focused on critical moments which received worldwide attention during the year of 2020, such as the landmark Chang'e 5 lunar sample-return mission and the country fulfilling its commitment to poverty alleviation under the current standards by 2020.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC8519-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8502-2 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8498-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8490-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8468-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8401-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8397-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

怡佳1028 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
怡佳1027 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
怡佳1026 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
怡佳1024 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
怡佳1023 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
怡佳1021 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
怡佳1020 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
怡佳1018 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

An emergent repairing by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
To make a selfie while see no others by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Various works of Lanterns festival competition held by Songshan Ciyou Temple by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Din Tai Fung‘s 18folds sweet red bean paste dumpling or salty pork filling Xiaolongbao by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
A little girl looks not interested in cherry blossoms by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Rubbing by yen kuan yu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on FlickrUntitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese New Year celebrated around the world*









Young women wearing cheongsams look at a photo they took at Chinatown in Bangkok, Thailand, Feb 11, 2021, the eve of Chinese Lunar New Year. [Photo/Xinhua] 









People take photos with the 3-D golden bull shown on a building's facade in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, Feb 10, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









People walk on a street decorated with red lanterns at Chinatown in Manila, the Philippines, Feb 11, 2021, the eve of Chinese Lunar New Year. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Decorations for Chinese Lunar New Year are seen in China Town, London, Feb 11, 2021. [Photo/Agencies] 









People take photos of the Lunar New Year lantern decorations in Singapore's Chinatown area on Feb 10, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_1976 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_1963 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_1925 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_1922 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_1916 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_1911 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_1907 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_1895 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1O0A6373L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A6163L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A6152L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A6560 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A6303LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A5527L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A5954L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A5949L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Hong Kong - soaring over Sai Kung by Howard Pulling, on Flickr
Year of the pig becomes an ox by Howard Pulling, on Flickr
People&#x27;s Liberation Army Navy - Huizhou (596) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr
Stanley and The Twins by Howard Pulling, on Flickr
Hong Kong Tramways 160 (Bruce Lee 80) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr
MTR Light Rail 1108 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

Chinatown Point by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Lantern Globe by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Chinatown Point by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Zodiac Animals by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Chinatown Point by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Festive Goodies by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*New Zealand's Auckland gala night celebrates Chinese New Year*

A gala night was staged at SkyCity Theatre in Auckland, New Zealand to celebrate the Chinese New Year on Sunday.

The Festival of Spring Huaxing Gala Night, organized by the New Zealand Huaxing Arts Troupe, was performed by over 300 local artists, featuring singing and dancing performances, symphony orchestra, chorus, and a traditional Chinese Qipao show.

The gala night event was attended by celebrities, politicians and community leaders along with more than 700 audiences from across New Zealand.

Li Fen, president and art director of the Huaxing arts troupe, was excited to see such a big turn-out at the annual event.

"As artists, New Zealand Huaxing Art Troupe would like to show support to the world's fighting against COVID-19 by our performances. We also wish to embrace the Year of Ox with our warmest hearts and best spirits," said Li.

















An interactive exhibition of intangible Chinese cultural heritage was staged in the theatre foyer before the gala night performances by the event organizer.

Spectators actively participated in the Chinese paper cutting, Chinese tie making, Chinese calligraphy, the Peking Opera facial masks drawing, and the Spring Festival couplets writing.

New Zealand is currently at COVID-19 Alert Level One with no restriction on gatherings.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Five by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Five by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Five by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Five by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Five by Moos Wu, on Flickr
子彤 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Tina by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Jessica by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A5443 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5439 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5427 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5423 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5420 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5414 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5408 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5397-編輯 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSC_3947 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_4044 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Butcher shop by Runen LIU, on Flickr
A lunch break by the dumpster room by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Grocery by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Seafood restaurant by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Restaurant by Runen LIU, on Flickr
A mobile flower stall on the corner of the street by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese New Year Festival parade held in Wellington, New Zealand*









Children try to touch the props of lion dance amid a Chinese New Year Festival parade in Wellington, New Zealand on Feb 14, 2021. Thousands of people crowded the streets and waterfront in Wellington on Sunday afternoon to watch the annual Chinese New Year Parade, with Wellington Mayor Andy Foster leading the way. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A Chinese New Year Festival parade is held in Wellington, New Zealand on Feb 14, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A child tries to touch the props of lion dance amid a Chinese New Year Festival parade in Wellington, New Zealand on Feb 14, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A man and his child pose for photos in front of a Chinese New Year Festival decoration in Wellington, New Zealand on Feb 14, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Dragon dance is performed during a Chinese New Year Festival parade in Wellington, New Zealand on Feb 14, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Children try to touch the props of lion dance during a Chinese New Year Parade in Wellington, New Zealand on Feb 14, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01605 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01598 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01584 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01576 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01570 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01568 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01546 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01542 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1O0A3954L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A3963L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A4593L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A4600L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A8645L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A8638L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A4342L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A4336L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

DSCF0040 by Rice Tsai, on Flickr
DSCF0032 by Rice Tsai, on Flickr
DSCF0025 by Rice Tsai, on Flickr
DSCF0722 by Rice Tsai, on Flickr
DSCF0458 by Rice Tsai, on Flickr
DSCF0284 by Rice Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The New Year exhibition, _Beauty in Cultivation_, is on display at the National Art Museum of China on the first day of the Year of the Ox, on Feb 12, 2021. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn] 









People dressed in traditional costumes celebrate the Tibetan New Year in Damxung county of Lhasa, Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, Feb 12, 2021. The Tibetan New Year coincided with the Spring Festival this year. [Photo/Xinhua] 









People try their hand at making traditional woodblock paintings in Beijing, Feb 13, 2021. [Photo by Zou Hong/China Daily] 









Tourists visit Chaozhou town in Chaozhou, South China's Guangdong province, Feb 13, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A tourist visits the Bund during the Lunar New Year holiday in East China's Shanghai, Feb 14, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4429 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4435 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4440 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4445 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4450 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4453 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4462 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4475 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Carena1035 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Carena1031 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Carena1025 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Carena1024 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Carena1019 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Carena1015 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Carena1012 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Carena1009 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr
Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr
Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr
Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr
Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr
Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangdong artist creates unique house of wax*









Zhou Xuerong takes a group photo with a wax figure "Grandma". This waxwork was based on Zhou Xuerong's grandmother. 









Zhou Xuerong arranges the rice props for a waxwork replica of Yuan Longping on Feb 8, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Zhou Xuerong, rear right, and her husband Liu Zhen, rear left, take a group photo with their wax "In-laws" on Feb 8, 2021. This pair of figures was based on the couple's respective fathers. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Zhou Xuerong colors the head of a waxwork replica of Chinese singer Li Yugang on Feb 8, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Zhou Xuerong adjusts the costumes of wax figures of Cantonese opera characters on Feb 8, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03474 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC03610 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC03653 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC03816 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC04021 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC04044 by 上立 楊, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_1652 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_1642 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_1620 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_1613 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_1606 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_1588 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_1576 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_1561 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

崗山之眼 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
崗山之眼 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
崗山之眼 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
阿公店水庫 - 日昇蓬萊吊橋 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
LINE FRIENDS Carnival派對時光 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr
LINE FRIENDS Carnival派對時光 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

Lion Dance Exhibition by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Lion Dance Exhibition by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Old Chendu by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Oriental Chinese Restaurant by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
River Hongbao by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
River Hongbao by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Paragliding offers grand views of rapeseed flowers*

As warmer weather approaches, tracts of rapeseed blossoms are appearing near Luwo village, a tourist attraction in Xifeng county of Guiyang, Guizhou province. Visitors stroll amid the flowers or paraglide from mountains to look at the sea of golden flowers from the air.

Paraglider enthusiasts fly overhead to see the scenery. Under the guidance of professional instructors from a national paraglider base in Xifeng, tourists can take in the view from up to 200 meters above the ground.

The blossoms add stunning color to sunny scenes in the Luwo Basin, a plain between mountains with 133 hectares of farmland, along with villages and two rivers. Known as the "granary" of Xifeng, the area boasts abundant water, a mild climate and fertile land, local officials said.

After the annual rice harvest, residents grow rape seed as a cash crop. Swaths of yellow flowers transform the vicinity into a beautiful landscape.









A paraglider pilot sails over green mountains and golden rapeseed flowers. [Photo by Tao Zhongwen/For chinadaily.com.cn] 









A tourist takes to the sky, suspended from a paraglider. [Photo by Tao Zhongwen/For chinadaily.com.cn] 









A visitor experiences paragliding flight with an instructor near Luwo village in Guizhou province. [Photo by Tao Zhongwen/For chinadaily.com.cn] 









A visitor paraglides over a sea of golden flowers in Xifeng county, Guizhou province. [Photo by Tao Zhongwen/For chinadaily.com.cn] 









A paraglider in Xifeng county, Guizhou province. [Photo by Xia Yu/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

子諭2037 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
子諭2035 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
子諭2033 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
子諭2031 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
子諭2027 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
子諭2026 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
子諭2025 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
子諭2024 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A5606 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5599 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5593 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5582 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5578 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5581 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5539 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5549 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Lantern Festival 2021 - Shanghai Yu Garden by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Lantern Festival 2021 - Shanghai Yu Garden by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Lantern Festival 2021 - Shanghai Yu Garden by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Lantern Festival 2021 - Shanghai Yu Garden by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Lantern Festival 2021 - Shanghai Yu Garden by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Lantern Festival 2021 - Shanghai Yu Garden by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Lantern Festival 2021 - Shanghai Yu Garden by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wuhan has a plum of a tourist attraction*

More than 20,000 plum trees in more than 340 varieties are in full bloom at the East Lake Plum Garden in Wuhan, Hubei province.

In recent weeks, the garden has attracted around 15,000 tourist visits per day.

The garden at East Lake is the biggest plum research center in China, covering an area of more than 53 hectares and features the greatest variety in the world.

The blooming scene has attracted lots of photographers and photo hobbyists to take pictures at the garden, as well as people who are fans of traditional Han clothes and cheongsam to enjoy the early spring in traditional Chinese outfits.

To prevent the spread of the coronavirus, reservations are required. Tourists must show reservation barcodes at the entrance and have their body temperature checked.









Plum trees are in bloom at East Lake Plum Garden in Wuhan, Hubei province, which has been attracting 15,000 tourist visits daily. [Photo by Wang Bin/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

子丹 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
祥嫂 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
菇菇 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Shelly by Moos Wu, on Flickr
佩琪 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
佩琪 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
佩玲 荷馨 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
佩玲 荷馨 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1O0A0882L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0852L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0741L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0735L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0372L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0290L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0286L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1000L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

&quot;Distancing... phone viewing togetherness &quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;No entry&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;Another year, another day, another sunset...&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;揮春 (new year lucky messages)&quot; (ii) by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;Run when you still can...&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr
&quot;have a good day!&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

20210210-GR008379 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210210-GR008411 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210210-GR008398 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210210-GR008392 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210210-GR008414 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210210-GR008409 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

An athlete takes part in a trial competition at the National Sliding Center in Beijing's Yanqing district on Feb 19, 2021. The center will host the bobsled, skeleton and luge competitions during the Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics. A series of such test runs was recently held in the Games' venues to evaluate conditions. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A candidate for Shandong University of Arts' dance major performs for judges in Jinan, Shandong province, on Feb 22, 2021, as she takes second-round tests in the competition for admission. Nearly 110,000 students registered for the online preliminary, but a mere 306 entered the second round. They will compete for 66 spots. HUANG ZHONGMING/FOR CHINA DAILY 









Folk artists perform a special dragon dance with a 130-meter dragon made from 58 connected benches, in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, on Feb 23. Various rural design elements, including livestock and figures from historical tales, are featured on the dragon. LIN YUNLONG/FOR CHINA DAILY 









A visitor poses for photos in front of a mural on the Fuxue West Street in Guangzhou, South China's Guangdong province, Feb 23, 2021. Old buildings on the Fuxue West Street are painted with colorful murals after being modified, attracting lots of visitors. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A shepherd checks a lamb in Xilinhot, North China's Inner Mongolia autonomous region, Feb 24, 2021. Shepherds on Xilingol grassland are busy taking care of the lambs as warmer days approach. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Children play in the snow in Beiyangcheng village, Qinghe town, Jishan county, Yuncheng city, North China's Shanxi province, on Feb 24, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

婷怡3027 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
婷怡3023 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
婷怡3020 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
婷怡3019 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
婷怡3016 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
婷怡3015 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
婷怡3013 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
婷怡3011 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

凱西馬鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
凱西馬鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
凱西馬鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
凱西馬鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
凱西馬鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
凱西馬鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
凱西馬鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
凱西馬鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Hong Kong - urban living - 29th floor by Howard Pulling, on Flickr
MTR - East Rail Line D007, Sha Tin by Howard Pulling, on Flickr
First Ferry XVIII - Sun Ferry (IMO: 9080443) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr
萬家燈火 by samuel. w, on Flickr
DSCF6686 by samuel. w, on Flickr
DSCF6768 by samuel. w, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

Blooming Peacock by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Tai Chong Kok by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Street Artist by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Lion Dance Exhibition by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Lion Dance Exhibition by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Aroma Truffle by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*International students link online for Lantern Festival*

International students from the College of International Education and Exchange at Tianjin Normal University celebrated Lantern Festival on Wednesday.

The festival, a traditional Chinese holiday that marks the end of Spring Festival, falls on Friday this year.

The students organized a series of performances, made lanterns and broadcast their celebrations online for students at the Confucius College at the University of Nairobi, Kenya, a college that has faculty members from Tianjin Normal.

The Kenyan students also presented performances and broadcast online for their international counterparts in Tianjin.

Hilda Juma of Kenyasang _Tonight is Unforgettable_, a popular Chinese song, with Sitti Holifah, an Indonesian student attending Tianjin Normal University, online simultaneously.

Romashova Olena, a graduate student majoring in Chinese in Tianjin performed a folk dance during the event. She said it was her first Lantern Festival. She also made Chinese-style lanterns.

"It's really fantastic for me to make such a great folk art item," she said. "Tianjin is really beautiful, and the university made me feel at home during the series of events."

The event was organized by the College of International Education and Exchange at Tianjin Normal University for international students who chose not to go back for their home countries for winter vacation amid the pandemic.









International students from the College of International Education and Exchange at Tianjin Normal University mark Lantern Festival online with students of Confucius College at the University of Nairobi, Kenya online. [Provided to chinadaily.com.cn] 









A student performs during a Lantern Festival celebration organized by the College of International Education and Exchange at Tianjin Normal University on Wednesday. [Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5466 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_5458 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_5446 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_6999 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_6996 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_6993 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_6990 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_6986 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mika by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Mika by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
friends by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Rinako by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Yuryka by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Yuryka by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Yuryka by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Yuryka by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

MTR Kai Tak by tomosang, on Flickr
MTR Kai Tak by tomosang, on Flickr
MTR Kai Tak by tomosang, on Flickr
Tuen Ma line by tomosang, on Flickr
Tuen Ma line by tomosang, on Flickr
Tuen Ma line by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK 2

HongKong 香港 (210221)i by 波記338 Leung, on Flickr
HongKong 香港 (210217)i by 波記338 Leung, on Flickr
HongKong 香港 (210207)i by 波記338 Leung, on Flickr
HongKong 香港 (210204)i by 波記338 Leung, on Flickr
HongKong 香港 (210126)i by 波記338 Leung, on Flickr
HongKong 香港 (210118)i by 波記338 Leung, on Flickr
HongKong 香港 (210115)i by 波記338 Leung, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*The way to spring, with blossoms*









In the early spring, the temperature in Chongqing gradually warms up, and the mountain city in the warm sun is full of spring. In the Fotuguan section of Chongqing Rail Transit (CRT) Line 2, clusters of plum blossoms bloom in park halfway up the hill, and the monorail crosses the sea of flowers, forming a unique and pleasing urban landscape. 









Last year, 85 new urban parks were built in the city, 91 urban parks were upgraded and upgraded, and the urban ecological quality was further improved. In this sunny spring season, all kinds of flowering trees, shrubs, color-leaved plants, seasonal flowers, and other plants are blooming and vying for beauty. Meanwhile, the city is full of warm spring flowers in full bloom everywhere, which is for the local and outside tourists, providing a good place to enjoy flowers. 









According to data, there are nearly 300 locations and arterial roads with a certain scale of flower viewing and good flower viewing effects in the whole city, mainly covering urban parks and community parks, squares, urban arterial roads, nodes, and so on. Particularly, there are more than 180 flower viewing spots in the urban city. At the same time, there are more than 40 city parks that have excellent viewing feasts of flowering plants. 









For example, there are over 5000 species of plant life across the landscaped parks and themed garden exhibits in Nanshan Botanical Garden. Meanwhile, Zhaomushan Park, in Yubei District, becomes red in spring when flowers bloom, attracting lots of visitors to enjoy picnics, parties, or outings. Caiyun Lake Wetland Park, in Jiulongpo District, has many cherry blossoms, red plums, and many other flowers, which decorate itself as a colorful tourist attraction. When everyone talks about colorful flowers in spring, Chongqing Central Park is full of green, where the grass looks like a green carpet. 









In addition to those parks, there are still many other outdoor places, where provide visitors a great experience to embrace the spring. Colorful flowers are blooming in Chongqing, and it can be said that beauty is everywhere. 









Among the many flower-enjoying attractions, if you talk about rape flowers, Tongnan is the first choice, because it has won a lot of honors such as "China's top ten most beautiful rapeseed flowers" and "Chongqing top ten spring travel destinations" for its rape flowers. It can be credibly described as one of the important destinations of the Chongqing spring tour. Every spring, Tongnan is surrounded by yellow.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

思思0037 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
思思0036 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
思思0038 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
思思0039 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
思思0035 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
思思0033 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
思思0032 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
思思0030 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1O0A0723L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0430L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0435L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A9551L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A9567L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A9714L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A9705L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A9702L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Living with Covid by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Living with Covid by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Living with Covid by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Living with Covid by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Living with Covid by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Living with Covid by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guizhou then and now: A story of big changes*

Guizhou province, one of the least developed in China, with a large ethnic population, has lifted 9.23 million people in rural areas out of poverty. It is home to the last nine counties in China to be removed from the country's poverty list.

The following before-and-after photos strikingly capture the tremendous changes that have taken place in Guizhou, which serves as one example of the Chinese people's triumph over adversity.









A photo taken on Nov 10, 2017 (top), shows Juhe village in Dafang county of Bijie, Guizhou province, where Li Gang's family once lived. An aerial photo taken this year shows the new look of Li's village in Shexiang ancient town, a relocation area and popular tourist area (bottom). [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn] 









A photo taken in 2017 (top) shows Shi Yuanjin's with family members in front of their old house in Dafang county of Bijie Guizhou province. Now, the family has moved a new house (bottom) in the relocation area designated by the government. [Photo by Luo Dafu/For chinadaily.com.cn] 









Feng Bangyong and his family once lived in an old, decaying house (top) in Dafang county of Bijie, Guizhou province. With the help of local government, Feng's family settled down in a beautiful village in a relocation area (bottom) in 2021. [Photo by Luo Dafu/For chinadaily.com.cn] 









A photo taken in 2008 (top) shows the poor road condition in Guili village in Rongjiang county, Guizhou province. A later photo (bottom), taken in May 2014, shows the improvement. [Photo by Li Changhua/For chinadaily.com.cn] 









A photo taken in June 1997 (top) shows a rugged section of road in Rongjiang county, Guizhou province, while a photo taken in June 2012 (bottom),shows the newly built highway. [Photo by Li Changhua/For chinadaily.com.cn] 









The old road is rocky and rough (top) in Dangjiu village, Rongjiang county, Guizhou province, but great improvements have been made since then (bottom) in the serpentine road in Dangjiu village. [Photo by Li Changhua/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5122 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5119 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5116 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5096 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5092 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5083 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5081 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5080 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_3269 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3268 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3265 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3260 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3256 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3248 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3245 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3243 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

Himawari by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Hokkien Opera Showcase by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Happy Family by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Happy Family by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Melody of Spring by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
St. Andrew&#x27;s Cathedral by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pupils pick up and read books at a primary school playground in Rugao, Jiangsu province, on March 2, 2021. A local children's library organized the activity to help students raise their interest in books and cultivate a culture of sharing. [Photo by Xu Hui/For China Daiy] 









Actors form a human pyramid during a folk performance in the town of Sanyang, in Huangshan, Anhui province, on March 2, 2021, as part of efforts to attract tourists. Since a high-speed train station opened in the town at the end of 2018, it has seized the opportunity to develop tourism by promoting its local culture. [Photo by Pan Cheng/For China Daily] 









Tourists watch the Jiayang steam passenger train cross a rapeseed flower field in Qianwei county, Sichuan province, on March 2, 2021. The county has become a popular tourist destination in recent years as many people come to see the old-style train roll through the field in early spring. [Photo by Liu Zhongjun/China News Service] 









A reporter from the National Broadcasting Company, a US commercial broadcaster, asks a question at a news conference held by the 13th National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference, China's top political advisory body, via video link on March 3, 2021, one day ahead of the opening of its annual session. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily] 









Photo taken on March 3, 2021 shows scenery along the section of Yangtze River in Zigui county, Central China's Hubei province. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

000006940024 by 六 爺, on Flickr
谷谷_09 by 六 爺, on Flickr
000005920031 by 六 爺, on Flickr
2021_愛晨_04 by 六 爺, on Flickr
DSCF8083_副本 by 六 爺, on Flickr
柯姿_12 by 六 爺, on Flickr
柯姿_11 by 六 爺, on Flickr
谷谷_08 by 六 爺, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1O0A1195L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1209L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1010L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1001L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0996L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1030L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1768L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1766L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

Temple of Heaven by Yee Kim, on Flickr
Temple of Heaven by Yee Kim, on Flickr
Temple of Heaven by Yee Kim, on Flickr
Temple of Heaven by Yee Kim, on Flickr
Temple of Heaven by Yee Kim, on Flickr
The Corner of Forbidden City by Yee Kim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Glass flower in the air invites shaky tourists*

A glass-bottomed viewing platform in Chongqing will open to the public in March.

The breathtaking platform, located in the Kaizhifeng Scenic Area of Chongqing's Dianjiang county, cost 41 million yuan ($ 6.34 million) to build. It is 56 meters long and 71 meters wide, including a viewing platform, a glass house and an evacuation platform. The peony-like design suggests the unity of 56 Chinese ethnic groups.










































Glass flower in the air invites shaky tourists


A glass-bottomed viewing platform in Chongqing will open to the public in March.




www.chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

惠玲0005 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
惠玲0007 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
惠玲0008 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
惠玲0012 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
惠玲0013 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
惠玲0019 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
惠玲0021 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

巴 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
巴 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
巴 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
圓頂西餐廳 場勘 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
圓頂西餐廳 場勘 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
兪沛 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
佳誼 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
佳誼 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

_D8E1807_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC7179_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC7167_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC7186_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC7185_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC7139_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Honoring heroic women in China*









*Chen Wei, 55*
academic at the Chinese Academy of Engineering, also a researcher at the Institute of Military Medicine under the Academy of Military Sciences

Chen has made major achievements in COVID-19-related basic research and the development of a vaccine and protective medicine, and was awarded the national honorary title "the People's Hero."









*Huang Wenxiu, April 1989 - June 17, 2019*
former Party chief of Baini village in Baise, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, died at the age of 30.

Since March 2018, she had been leading poverty alleviation efforts in Baini village, Leye county as the village's Party chief. A total of 418 villagers in 88 households have been lifted out of poverty thanks to her efforts.

Huang died in a rain-triggered flash flood on June 17, 2019, while traveling from Baise to Leye county.









*Annie Wu Suk-ching, 73*
legendary Hong Kong businesswoman, honorary chairman of Beijing Air Catering

Wu is honorary president of Beijing Air Catering Ltd, the nation's first-ever joint venture. She is managing director of the private firm Hong Kong Beijing Air Catering Ltd.

Patriotism is deep in her blood and entails a "lifelong romance" for the legendary businesswoman. She was named one of China's "most inspiring people of the year" in 2020.









*Fan Jinshi, 83*
honorary president of Dunhuang Academy

Known as the "Daughter of Dunhuang", Fan has dedicated her life to a single cause: researching and preserving the cultural heritage in the Mogao Caves near Dunhuang, Gansu province.

Fan's devotion to the archaeology, protection and management of the grottoes never wavered, and she has made outstanding contributions to the cause of "protecting, studying and carrying forward" the grottoes through her works.









*Tai Lihua, 45*
deaf dancer, president of the China Disabled People's Performing Art Troupe, a member of the National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference

Tai, who lost her hearing at 2, has been devoted to affairs related to disabled people. Performers in her art troupe are with hearing and visual impairments or physical disabilities, and their performances have shown great artistic attainments, such as the iconic dance presentation Avalokiteshvara Bodhisattva (Thousand-Hand Bodhisattva).









*Liu Yang, 43*
China's first female astronaut to travel into space

In 2012, Liu became the country's first female astronaut to travel into space. She took part in the 13-day Shenzhou IX mission, which completed China's first manned space docking with Tiangong I.









*Chinese national women's volleyball team*

The Chinese women's team is remarkably tenacious, with a never-say-die spirit worth learning about and emulating.

The unswerving spirit dates back to the 1980s, when China's female team won five consecutive world titles. It has helped the squad regain international dominance after winning the Olympic tournament in 2016 and retaining the World Cup title in 2019.

Having long been considered a source of national pride for the Chinese people, the admirable spirit embodied by the women's team seeped into the country's battle against the COVID-19 pandemic and the poverty eradication.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_3421 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_2514 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_2488 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_2464 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_2438 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_2390 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_2356 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_2328 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC2131-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC2104-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC2114-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC2076-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC0819-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC0847-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC0932-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC0833-4L by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kaohsiung

2021/2/15 by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/3/9/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/3/2/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/3/1/M by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/2/26/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/2/25/R by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*International Women's Day: Driving China forward*









Maternity matrons take part in a "baby bathing" competition at Jingdu Nursery Training Vocational School, in Donghai county, Lianyungang, East China's Jiangsu province, on March 7, 2021. [Photo by Zhang Zhengyou/For chinadaily.com.cn] 









Specialist doctors check the health of a senior woman who come for consultation to a voluntary clinic in Wuhan Red Cross Hospital in Wuhan city, Central China's Hubei province, on March 7, 2021. [Photo by Li Changlin/For chinadaily.com.cn] 









Female members learn the art of flower arrangement at a training activity held by women's federation of Huangqiao subdistrict, Xiangcheng district, Suzhou city, in East China's Jiangsu province, on March 4, 2021. [Photo by Wang Jiankang/For chinadaily.com.cn] 









Female police officers hold bouquets after an International Women's Day-themed activity in Weinan city, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, on March 4, 2021. [Photo by Cui Zhengbo/For chinadaily.com.cn 









Female employees take part in a sports event held by the local Women's Federation in Xiazhuhu subdistrict, Deqing county, Huzhou city, East China's Zhejiang province, on March 7, 2021. [Photo by Wang Zheng/For chinadaily.com.cn 









Women take part in a cooking competition in Heling village, Tonglu county, Hangzhou city in East China's Zhejiang province, on March 7, 2021. [Photo by Xu Junyong/For chinadaily.com.cn] 









Enthusiasts present their _qipao_ at the Daohe ancient district in Taizhou, East China's Jiangsu province, on March 7, 2021. [Photo by Tang Dehong/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04148 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC01624 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC01846 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC01797 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC01680 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC04240 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC04937 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC04535 by 上立 楊, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A6472 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6458 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6451 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6446 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6442 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6432 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6431 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6424 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Street cuisine (about to disappear due to demolition) by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Chinese pancake shop by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Street scene by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Old alley by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Back kitchen of the street restaurant named &quot;Fatty&#x27;s Farmhouse Cuisine&quot; by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Dinner time at a street restaurant named &quot;Fatty&#x27;s Farmhouse Cuisine&quot; by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
蜷尾家 by li-penny, on Flickr
邱家小卷米粉 by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Children take part in a garbage sorting game at Shilimiao Primary School in Hefei, Anhui province, on March 9, 2021. They ran a relay race carrying cards with the names of various types of trash to the finish line and dropped them in the right "trash cans"－volunteers wearing costumes. [Photo by Ge Yinian/For China Daily] 









Work staff wearing traditional Chinese costumes pose for a photo to attract customers at a restaurant in Pingliang, Gansu province, on March 10, 2021. [Photo/Sipa] 









Customers take photos of a woman dressed as a "mermaid" while swimming in a tank beside a hotpot restaurant in a marine park in Chongqing, on March 8, 2021. [Photo by Chen Chao of China News Service via IC] 









People enjoy cherry blossoms in Dijiao Park in Wuhan, Hubei province, on March 7, 2021. Different types of flowers are blooming in the park, showing signs of spring. [Photo by Zhou Chao/For China Daily] 









Students enjoy a meal at Henglishan School in Ruichang, Jiangxi province, on March 8, 2021, as part of a free lunch project. The project, which was launched by charity organizations and the local government, provides three dishes and a soup per meal for about 300 teachers and students at the school. Before the project's launch, students had to either walk back home for lunch or have their meals delivered by their parents at noon. [Photo by Wei Dongsheng/For China Daily] 









Children attend a dance class at a youth education center in Beijing on March 6, 2021, as spring semester begins, with more than 400 courses on offer covering arts, physical education, science and health. More than 7,000 students take part in after-school educational activities at the center. [Photo by Hao Yi/For China Daily]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_3914 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3910 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3902 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3879 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3867 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3864 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3862 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3856 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A6545 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6538 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6536 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6530 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6528 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6523 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6517 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6507 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sinapore

The Keong Siak Hotel by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Oriental Plaza by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Hock Wong by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Durians by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Esplanade Courtyard by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Esplanade Courtyard by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pic story of snowboarding coach in Urumqi*

31-year-old Xu Xiujuan is now the technical director and member of council of the Xinjiang Skiing Association. She started skiing learning at the age of 9 in her hometown Harbin, the capital city of Northeast China's Heilongjiang province. During her athlete career, Xu ever gained great achievements in the national and international winter sports events on behalf of China's national snowboarding team, including a bronze medal of the Winter Universiade 2013 in Italy's Trento. She later became a coach of China's national snowboarding team until she retired in 2019.

Xu didn't return her hometown but instead chose to settle in Northwest China's Xinjiang, a place similar to her hometown where there are abundant ice and snow resources suitable for skiing. Xu found Xinjiang is badly short of professional trainers and she believed she could use her skills to make the ice and snow sports more popular here.

Xu and her husband Wang Wen, who used to be a professional speed skating athlete, started their career of winter sports training in Urumqi. Besides providing daily training classes, Xu also gives free open classes of skiing to the public, in line with Beijing 2022's vision of engaging 300 million people in winter sports in China. Xu hopes she could one day see her students be recruited into the national team. "Besides, I also hope my students enjoy the happiness out of skiing," said Xu.









Photo taken on Jan 27, 2021 shows snowboarding coach Xu Xiujuan (3rd L) leading learners to do relax exercises after a training session at Baiyun Ski Resort in Urumqi, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Photo taken on March 5, 2021 shows snowboarding coach Xu Xiujuan (R) posing for photos with her husaband and son at home in Urumqi, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Photo taken on Jan. 27, 2021 shows snowboarding coach Xu Xiujuan (L) demonstrating skiing skills for a learner at Baiyun Ski Resort in Urumqi, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Photo taken on Jan. 27, 2021 shows snowboarding coach Xu Xiujuan adjusting the helmet for a learner prior to a training session at Baiyun Ski Resort in Urumqi, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Photo taken on Feb. 4, 2021 shows snowboarding coach Xu Xiujuan (1st L) and her learners walk on the way to attend a training session at Baiyun Ski Resort in Urumqi, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. [Photo/Xinhua] 








Photo taken on Jan. 27, 2021 shows snowboarding coach Xu Xiujuan reviewing after a training session at Baiyun Ski Resort in Urumqi, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04833 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC04816 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC04710 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC04313 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC04309 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC04534 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC05098 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC05049 by 上立 楊, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC9585-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC9560-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC9551-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC9549-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC9521-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC9510-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC9750-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC2356-4L by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

日月潭｜Sun moon lake by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
日月潭｜Sun moon lake by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
日月潭｜Sun moon lake by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
日月潭｜Sun moon lake by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
日月潭｜Sun moon lake by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
日月潭｜Sun moon lake by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

Torri Gate by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Flower Dome by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Boiler by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Esplanade Annexe by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Coservation Shophouses by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Conservation Shophouses by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pic story of snowboarding coach in Urumqi*









Photo taken on March 4, 2021 shows snowboarding coach Xu Xiujuan (1st R) holding the hand of a learner, as her husband Wang Wen (1st L) holding the hand of their son, prior to a training class at Baiyun Ski Resort in Urumqi, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Photo taken on Jan 31, 2021 shows snowboarding coach Xu Xiujuan (1st L) instructing learners during a free open class at Baiyun Ski Resort in Urumqi, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Photo taken on Feb 4, 2021 shows snowboarding coach Xu Xiujuan (C) leading learners to warm up prior to a training session at Baiyun Ski Resort in Urumqi, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Photo taken on Jan 27, 2021 shows snowboarding coach Xu Xiujuan (L) leading learners to warm up prior to a training session at Baiyun Ski Resort in Urumqi, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Photo taken on Jan 31, 2021 shows snowboarding coach Xu Xiujuan (L) instructing a learner during a free open class at Baiyun Ski Resort in Urumqi, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_6229 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6233 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6240 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6242 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6253 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6263 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6278 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6292 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03980 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC03867 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC03286 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC03283 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC03197 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC06046 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC05887 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC05876 by 上立 楊, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

IMG_6530 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
IMG_6418 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
IMG_6357 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
IMG_6524 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
IMG_6334 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
IMG_6542 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

20210308-120152_0205 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20201027-173239_00496 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20201020-082317_00311 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20200805-081020_00203 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20171107-155838_00403 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20191015-075711_00510 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sandstorm engulfs northern China*

*The sandstorm is the strongest and the most sweeping one in nearly a decade. 

- 12 provincial-level regions affected by sandy and dusty weather. 

- Hundreds of flights canceled in Beijing due to the sandstorm. *

Beijing, together with many regions in northern China, experienced a sandstorm on Monday. 

The sandstorm is the strongest and the most sweeping one in nearly a decade, according to the National Meteorological Center.

Starting from Monday to 8 am Tuesday, affected by cold fronts and heavy winds, floating sand and dust are expected to sweep parts of Xinjiang, Inner Mongolia, Heilongjiang, Jilin, Liaoning, Gansu, Ningxia, Shaanxi, Shanxi, Hebei, Beijing and Tianjin, forecast the center.

Some regions in Inner Mongolia, Ningxia, Shaanxi and Shanxi will be hit by strong sandstorms, the center said. 

The center has advised the public to take precautions against the heavy winds and sandstorms, and suggested that drivers prepare for poor visibility.

Remote sensing images of dust in northern China show the dust from southern Mongolia gradually traveled south with the airflow.









A woman and a child walk during a sandstorm in Beijing on March 15, 2021. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn] 









Cars are seen driving on the road during morning rush hour in a sandstorm in Beijing on March 15, 2021. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn] 









People travel during a sandstorm in Beijing on March 15, 2021. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn] 









People travel during a sandstorm in Beijing on March 15, 2021. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn] 









People stop at an intersection for a red light during a sandstorm in Beijing on March 15, 2021. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_3447 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3440 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3438 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3435 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3432 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3429 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3427 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC9152-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC7250-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8582-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8486-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC4724-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC7671-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC37362_ by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Chatting by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Removal worker by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Girls and dog by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Medieval-like neighbourhood by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Afternoon at the street restaurant by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Street cuisine (about to disappear due to demolition) by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

Live in Beijing (1) by xun xia, on Flickr
Live in Beijing (4) by xun xia, on Flickr
Live in Beijing (3) by xun xia, on Flickr
Live in Beijing (2) by xun xia, on Flickr
长城 The Great Wall (1) by xun xia, on Flickr
望京SOHO (2) by xun xia, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Strongest sandstorm in decade engulfs northern China*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2021/3/17/M by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/3/7/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/3/6//SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/12/20 by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/1/9/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/1/9/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

凱西0038 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
凱西0037 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
凱西0035 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
凱西0033 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
凱西0031 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
凱西0030 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

2021/3/13/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/2/15 by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/2/7/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/2/1/M by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/2/1/M by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/1/31/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr
Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr
Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr
Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr
Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr
Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Strongest sandstorm in decade engulfs northern China*









A residential community in Chaoyang district is engulfed in dust during a sandstorm in Beijing on March 15, 2021. [Photo by Chen Zebing/chinadaily.com.cn] 



















A sandstorm blankets Tianjin on March 15, 2021. [Photo/IC] 









Residents walk in a sandstorm in Beijing on Monday morning. [Photo/IC] 









A sandstorm blankets Beijing on March 15, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

思樺 Debby by Moos Wu, on Flickr
佳誼 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
林宣 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
林宣 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
立蓉 貼貼 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
立蓉 貼貼 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
立蓉 貼貼 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chongqing

Untitled by Doo., on Flickr
Untitled by Doo., on Flickr
Untitled by Doo., on Flickr
Untitled by Doo., on Flickr
Untitled by Doo., on Flickr
Xiaolongkan, Chongqing by Dee Sic, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Strongest sandstorm in decade engulfs northern China*









A view of a road during the rush hour in Beijing on Monday morning. [Photo/IC] 

















A watchtower of the Forbidden City is barely visible in a sandstorm in Beijing on Monday morning. [Photo/IC] 









People go out in a sandstorm in Hohhot, Inner Mongolia autonomous region, on Monday morning. [Photo/IC] 









A sandstorm blankets North China's Tianjin on Monday morning. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_7627-4LOGO by Kuon, on Flickr
DSC_7649-4LOGO by Kuon, on Flickr
DSC_7605-6LOGO by Kuon, on Flickr
DSC_7657-4LOGO by Kuon, on Flickr
DSC_7660-4LOGO by Kuon, on Flickr
DSC_7566-4LOGO by Kuon, on Flickr
DSC_7541-4LOGO by Kuon, on Flickr
DSC_7583-6LOGO by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08651 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC08490 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC08402 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC08201 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC07951 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC07575 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC07132 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC06982 by 上立 楊, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Hongkong by AdjaFong, on Flickr
_DSC7094_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC7012_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC7010_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_D8E1416_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC7112_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shenzhen 

Evolve Shenzhen APG + Face by Evolve Face Recognition, on Flickr
Evolve Shenzhen APG + Face by Evolve Face Recognition, on Flickr
R0007625 by Kiyohide Mori, on Flickr
R0007623 by Kiyohide Mori, on Flickr
Shenzhen Little Star Flower by 吉姆 Jim Hofman, on Flickr
Shenzhen Coco Park Arcade by 吉姆 Jim Hofman, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jinan college students dance around blooming flowers*









A group of students from the School of Music of Shandong Normal University are seen dancing at the Qianfo Mountain Campus in Jinan, East China's Shandong province against a backdrop of various blooming flowers. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

upstair on the porch, there&#x27;s a beautiful girl by minhnhatnguyen16, on Flickr
she lying down by minhnhatnguyen16, on Flickr
Mirror by minhnhatnguyen16, on Flickr
portrait young girl at cafeteria by minhnhatnguyen16, on Flickr
simple portrait of a beautiful girl by minhnhatnguyen16, on Flickr
no more tears by minhnhatnguyen16, on Flickr
look out the window by minhnhatnguyen16, on Flickr
she touch her hair by minhnhatnguyen16, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A6669 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6665 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6662 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6647 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6591 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6585 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6581 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6570 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

卯澳漁港｜北海岸 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
卯澳漁港｜北海岸 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
卯澳漁港｜北海岸 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
卯澳漁港｜北海岸 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
卯澳漁港｜北海岸 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
卯澳漁港｜北海岸 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Sai Ying Pun at night by tomosang, on Flickr
Sai Ying Pun at night by tomosang, on Flickr
Sai Ying Pun at night by tomosang, on Flickr
Sheung Wan at midnight by tomosang, on Flickr
Sheung Wan at midnight by tomosang, on Flickr
Sheung Wan at midnight by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A couple register for marriage at a civil service center in Fuzhou, Fujian province, on March 14, 2021. The number signifying the date March 14, 2021 - 2021314 - sounds like "love you for a lifetime" in Chinese, prompting some people to think it was an auspicious day to get married. Many civil service bureaus around the country worked an extra day to cater to them. [Photo by Zhang Bin/China News Service] 









A security guard chases a wild tufted deer that accidentally ran into the premises of a medical company in Mianyang, Sichuan province, on March 17, 2021. The animal, a state-protected species, was caught and sent to a local zoo. [Photo by Chen Dongdong/For China Daily] 









A child gets a haircut at a barbershop in Lianyungang, Jiangsu province on March 14, 2021, as is traditionally done during Longtaitou Festival, or Dragon Head-Raising Day. The festival comes on the second day of the lunar calendar's second month. It is about honoring the Chinese dragon and praying for good weather in spring, the key time for plowing the fields. [Photo by Geng Yuehe/For China Daily] 









Police officers pose for a photograph with an elderly woman surnamed Zhang (center) after rescuing her during a sandstorm and blizzard in Hulunbuir, Inner Mongolia autonomous region, on March 15, 2021. Zhang, 71, was stranded in her house due to the extreme weather and unable to fetch wood for heating as the temperature fell to -15 C. Responding to her distress call, police drove to her house and shoveled away snow that blocked her door. [Photo by Xue Shangfeng/For China Daily] 









Workers carry an "injured" person to a helicopter on a ski run at the National Alpine Skiing Center in Beijing's Yanqing district on March 17, 2021. The exercise was part of preparations for the 2022 Winter Olympic Games, with the site set to host Alpine skiing events during the Games. [Photo by Cao Boyuan/For China Daily]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_3842 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3835 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3825 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3810 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3808 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3803 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3800 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3798 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

K11 Musea, Hong Kong by globetrekimages, on Flickr
Big Red by globetrekimages, on Flickr
K11 Musea Shopping Mall, Hong Kong by globetrekimages, on Flickr
Urban Bird, Hong Kong by globetrekimages, on Flickr
Wonder Woman by globetrekimages, on Flickr
Taxi Mural, Hong Kong by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

They would share their afternoon in the timeline, while their Corky was smiling towards me. by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Chess by Runen LIU, on Flickr
The mahjong deep in the alley: an afternoon for city ordinary residents by Runen LIU, on Flickr
A poker afternoon in the proletarian style by Runen LIU, on Flickr
An afternoon in the style of the bourgeoisie by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Preparation for the demolition of a century-old district by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A worker harvests pineapples in Qujie township in Xuwen county, Zhanjiang, Guangdong province. [Photo by Zheng Erqi/chinadaily.com.cn] 









A train runs through blooming flora near the Juyongguan section of the Great Wall in Beijing on March 26. ZHU XINGXIN/CHINA DAILY 









Cleaning and maintenance work is carried out on the world's largest and most sensitive radio telescope, the Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope, in Guizhou province on March 28. The FAST installation provides astronomers around the globe with a powerful tool to uncover the mysteries of the universe. OU DONGQU/XINHUA 









A technician prepares to clean up a reproduction of a Buddha head made of sand with a 3-D printer at a technology company in Lanzhou, Gansu province, on March 29. GAO ZHAN/CHINA NEWS SERVICE 









Teachers display their chalk writing during a teaching skills competition at Tianjin Road Primary School in Huai'an, Jiangsu province, on March 29. The event was aimed at encouraging teachers to improve their basic skills in teaching, including chalk and pen writing and Mandarin. ZHAO QIRUI/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Carena2031 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Carena2043 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Carena2040 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Carena2039 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Carena2037 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Carena2035 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Carena2034 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Carena2032 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC06940 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC09296 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC01538 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC09549 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC09445 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC05431 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC05166 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC04555 by 上立 楊, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Summer by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20190705-171036_06916 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20190618-171309_05794 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20190617-170639_05719 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20181120-122615_06357 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr
20190506-175433_01458 by 待宵草 (Gino Zhang), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

London

World is tilting by Wellington Roger, on Flickr
Lost in thought by Wellington Roger, on Flickr
10% off! by Wellington Roger, on Flickr
Lockdown London by Jed Koonin, on Flickr
Lockdown London by Jed Koonin, on Flickr
Lockdown London by Jed Koonin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A breeder takes care of a sloth baby at the Hefei Aquarium in Anhui's provincial capital on March 30. The province's first naturally born sloth was born on Feb 27 and met the public after one month of special care. Its parents arrived in Hefei from South America in 2008. LI BIN/FOR CHINA DAILY 









Students fly kites they made at a primary school in Hohhot, Inner Mongolia autonomous region, on March 30. The activity was intended to enhance the practical ability of students and kindle their passion for nature and life. DING GENHOU/FOR CHINA DAILY 









Aerial photo taken on March 30, 2021, shows a view of Qinghai Lake in Northwest China's Qinghai province. The frozen lake has started to thaw as the temperature rises in spring. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A trainer shows a child with autism how to interact with a dolphin at an ocean park in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on March 30, ahead of World Autism Awareness Day on Friday. YANG BO/CHINA NEWS SERVICE 









A night view of China's Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope in Guizhou province on March 30, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_3137 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3127 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3105 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3065 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3059 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3049 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3037 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3026 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC1153-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1122-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1219-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1159-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC4498-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC4505-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC4461-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC4478-4L by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Paris

_DSF0551 by Pierre Wayser, on Flickr
Communication over the distance are not affected - Paris - Chinatown by Thierry RAIMBAULT, on Flickr
Paris-Chinatown by nbrausse, on Flickr
Paris-Chinatown by nbrausse, on Flickr
Paris XIII Chinatown. by Alain Lehot, on Flickr
Paris 13 ème by JMG-Photos, on Flickr
Paris 13 ème by JMG-Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Japan Chinatown

At Yokohama Chinatown : 横浜中華街にて by Toshihiro Gamo, on Flickr
At Yokohama Chinatown : 横浜中華街にて by Toshihiro Gamo, on Flickr
At Yokohama Chinatown : 横浜中華街にて by Toshihiro Gamo, on Flickr
China town in Kobe by Yukihiro Yamashita, on Flickr
中華街 CHINA TOWN by 遠藤 盛遠, on Flickr
Nankin Machi (Chinatown In Kobe)　南京町 by Hideki iiiiiiiiiii, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Embroidery expert teaches women in Xinjiang*

Five women from the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region have been learning fine embroidery skills in Yangzhou, Jiangsu province, since late March.

All from Xinjiang's Xinyuan county, the five became interested in embroidery after Mo Yuanhua, a famous embroiderer, went to the county in January to teach 30 local women new skills with which they can earn money.

"It was extremely cold in Xinyuan county this winter," she said. "But I could feel the local people's friendship and their enthusiasm for learning the skills for making a better life."

Mo has taught the skills to more than 3,000 women in Luduo township in Yangzhou's Baoying county and managed to help them shake off poverty.

"The five students will share the skills with other women when they go back to their hometowns in a month," Mo said. "We can also send teachers there and cooperate with them upon request."


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08459 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC08457 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC08465 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC08453 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC08448 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3835 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC08428 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC08429 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A7167 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7166 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7180 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7193 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7217 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7245 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7238 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7235 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

Equally honesty with aged and child by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Safety companion by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Manicure by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Cosmos flowers chasers by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Snapshot at Xinsheng Park Taipei EXPO Park by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Night view - Taipei101 &amp; Nansan Plaza by yen kuan yu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NYC

L1002356 by Cy Trivialities, on Flickr
L1002349 by Cy Trivialities, on Flickr
L1002305 by Cy Trivialities, on Flickr
L1002275 by Cy Trivialities, on Flickr
3/21/21 - Stop Asian Hate Rally - Chinatown, NY by Cy Trivialities, on Flickr
L1002214 by Cy Trivialities, on Flickr
L1002176 by Cy Trivialities, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Woman grows new business with white lotus*

Rao Chunhong, who used to be a nutritionist, returned to her hometown in Guangchang county, East China's Jiangxi province, which is famous for the white lotus, and started an agricultural product business.

Rao established an agricultural cooperative for planting lotuses, and she also set out to use e-commerce platforms to sell white lotus.

Rao then created her own agricultural product brand and an e-commerce company, and now promotes lotus products via livestreaming.









Rao Chunhong interacts with potential customers via livestreaming. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Rao Chunhong picks lotus seedpods. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Rao Chunhong shows dried lotus seeds. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Rao Chunhong (center) chats with a farmer. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Rao Chunhong and her father pick lotus seeds. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Rao Chunhong handles online orders. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC1225-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
APC_0235-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC2025-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC3268-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
14.11.22_12ES by Neo Wu, on Flickr
15.02.07_18ES by Neo Wu, on Flickr
15.04.19_08ES by Neo Wu, on Flickr
15.04.19_14ES by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2018/03/10 捲捲 by Kuon, on Flickr
2018/03/10 捲捲 by Kuon, on Flickr
2018/03/10 捲捲 by Kuon, on Flickr
2018/03/10 捲捲 by Kuon, on Flickr
2018/03/10 捲捲 by Kuon, on Flickr
2018/03/10 捲捲 by Kuon, on Flickr
2018/03/10 捲捲 by Kuon, on Flickr
2018/03/10 捲捲 by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSCF5576 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_4717 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSC_4716 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF1820 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
Untitled by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Carpet of azalea blossoms impresses visitors*

A sea of azalea shrubs is blooming in Fangniu village in Chongqing's Nan'an district, creating an amazing sight for tourists.

Every March and April, as warmer weather takes hold, the village is carpeted with massive amounts of azalea blossoms in multiple colors — red, white, pink and purple.

Some flower admirers visit the place and shoot photos of the shrubs in bloom — trying to imitate _Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz_.

The jungle-like environment of the village provides perfect growing conditions for azaleas, as the plant prefers living near or under trees.

Azaleas are flowering shrubs that are part of the Rhododendron genus.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr
Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shall I compare you to a spring day? by Enix Shen, on Flickr
spring wind by Enix Shen, on Flickr
spring wind by Enix Shen, on Flickr
spring wind by Enix Shen, on Flickr
untitled by Enix Shen, on Flickr
untitled by Enix Shen, on Flickr
seesaw by Enix Shen, on Flickr
Merry Christmas by Enix Shen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Germany

China Town - Phantasialand (Germany) by Perry Tak, on Flickr
Feng Ju Palace - Phantasialand (Germany) by Perry Tak, on Flickr
Restaurant Mandschu by Simon Richard, on Flickr
Hotel Ling Bao, Phantasialand by Matthew Wells, on Flickr
Open-Air-Bühne China Town by Matthew Wells, on Flickr
Contortionist by Matthew Wells, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Macau

VC40F1421Feb22 - 41 by Vega Tenor, on Flickr
VC40F1421Feb22 - 38 by Vega Tenor, on Flickr
VC40F1421Feb22 - 37 by Vega Tenor, on Flickr
VC40F1421Feb22 - 31 by Vega Tenor, on Flickr
VC40F1421Feb22 - 40 by Vega Tenor, on Flickr
VC40F1421Feb22 - 32 by Vega Tenor, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*13 monks achieve highest Tibetan Buddhist rank*

Thirteen monks passed the annual Dharma debating exam and were accredited as Geshe Lharampas — the highest academic degree of Tibetan Buddhism — on Monday at Jokhang Temple in Lhasa, Tibet autonomous region.

The preliminary examinations of the 2021 Geshe Lharampa degree were conducted in Lhasa's Drepung Monastery in September, and the 23 monks qualified for the final exam.

The new Geshe Lharampas are from 12 key monasteries in the cities of Shigatse, Lhokha, Chamdo, Nagchu and Lhasa, with one from the Dechen Tibetan autonomous prefecture in Yunnan province.

Following fierce competition, Losang Tandar, a 32-year-old monk from the Radod Monastery in Lhasa's Chushul county, won first place on Monday.









Monks participate in the final Dharma debating exam for the Geshe Lharampa degree at Jokhang Temple, Lhasa on Monday. [Photo by Daqiong/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

034A7528-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A7499-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A7508-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
IMG_0408-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
IMG_0379-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
IMG_0426-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
IMG_0466-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
IMG_0478-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_5071 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5069 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5055 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5051 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5046 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5025 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5009 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4997 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

20210403-LEE01644 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210403-LEE01626 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210403-LEE01630 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210403-LEE01690 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210403-LEE01647 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210403-LEE01686 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese pay tribute to heroes on Tomb Sweeping Day*

BEIJING - China saw the peak of tomb-sweeping activities on Saturday, the first day of the three-day Tomb Sweeping Day holiday, according to the Ministry of Civil Affairs.

Noting that this year's Tomb-sweeping Day is the first of its kind observed under regular epidemic control, the ministry said that over 32,000 funeral-service agencies with on-site tomb-sweeping services were open across the country on Saturday, receiving about 19.3 million people.









Descendents of Chen Zigang, a Red Army martyr, visits his tomb at a cemetery for martyrs from Sichuan-Shaanxi Revolutionary Base in Tongjiang, Sichuan province, April 3, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Wei Tieliang, keeper of a memorial hall dedicated to martyrs who died in the war against Japanese aggression, salutes to the memorial tablets of martyrs in Changyi, Shandong province, April 2, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A resident pays tribute to martyrs at a monument dedicated to air force martyrs who died in resisting Japanese aggression in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, April 2, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Students from Ningxia Medical University pay tribute to heroes, martyrs and organ doners in Yinchuan, Ningxia Hui autonomous region, April 2, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Students from Ningxia Medical University read a handout on body and organ donation in Yinchuan, Ningxia Hui autonomous region, April 2, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









pupils from a primary school pay tribute to martyrs in Feixi, Anhui province, April 2, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

加藤飄5043 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
加藤飄5042 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
加藤飄5041 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
加藤飄5040 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
加藤飄5039 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
加藤飄5038 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_4280 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4283 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4292 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4269 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4264 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4249 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4295 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4298 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

Wait for me! Ma～ by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Window Reflection by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
Hardworking street cleaner by yen kuan yu, on Flickr
DSC00791_副本 by 六 爺, on Flickr
DSC00484_副本 by 六 爺, on Flickr
夜訪基隆夜市_01 by 六 爺, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People practice tai chi at Huanglongdong scenic area in Zhangjiajie, Central China's Hunan province, April 3, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Children and young adults sing at the ceremony paying tribute to Huangdi, the Yellow Emperor, the legendary ancestor of the Chinese nation, on April 4. MU JIALIANG/FOR CHINA DAILY 









Tourists gaze at a giant sculpture depicting a panda lying on its back and taking a selfie in Dujiangyan, Sichuan province, on April 5. Designers said 3 million hairs were implanted on the 26-meter-long sculpture to make it more vivid. XIAO YI/FOR CHINA DAILY 









Skaters compete during a figure skating test program at the Capital Gymnasium in Beijing, April 6, 2021. A 10-day ice sports test program for the 2022 Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games is being held from April 1 to 10. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Macaques have fun at Nanwan Monkey Islet in Lingshui county, South China's Hainan province, April 4, 2021. Nanwan Monkey Islet is a nature reserve with over 2,500 macaques living here. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## City of rain 2 (Feb 28, 2020)

IMG_5367 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5369 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5371 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5372 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5376 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5390 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5399 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5399 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr


----------



## City of rain 2 (Feb 28, 2020)

DSC_3869 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3863 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3862 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3861 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3855 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3848 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3864 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## City of rain 2 (Feb 28, 2020)

Taiwan

2021/3/17/M by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/3/2/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/3/13/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/3/28/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/4/5/M by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/3/27/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## City of rain 2 (Feb 28, 2020)

Shanghai

Sideway by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Recycling by Runen LIU, on Flickr
2 by Liam Sun, on Flickr
Foreigners lining up for the COVID vaccination in Shanghai by John Pasden, on Flickr
001 by Liam Sun, on Flickr
002 by Liam Sun, on Flickr


----------



## City of rain 2 (Feb 28, 2020)

*In Henan province, peonies are popular*

The 39th Peony Flower Festival kicked off in Luoyang, Henan province, on Apr 11, attracting thousands of visitors.

At Jiuzhouchi scenic spot, located in the Sui and Tang Dynasty National Heritage Park in Luoyang, different varieties of peonies are blooming in various colors including red, pink and yellow. The most eye-catching is Paeonia rockii in purple, the largest of which can reach a diameter of 15 centimeters.

Jiuzhouchi scenic spot was once the royal garden of Empress Wu Zetian of the Tang Dynasty (618-907). It has been open to the public since April 2019.

According to staff members, hundreds of peony trees in Jiuzhouchi have more than a hundred years of history. The park is open to public from 9 am to 10 pm, Monday to Sunday.







































Visitors dressed in traditional Han clothing of the Tang Dynasty enjoy the peony flowers at Jiuzhouchi Scenic Spot in Luoyang, Henan province. [Photo by Zeng Xianping/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC1662-5L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1654-5L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC7603-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC7674-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC7602-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC7643-5L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC8101-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC7869-4L by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A7204957 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7204882 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7204879 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205224 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205218 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7204275 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7204274 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

Forbidden City, 2017 by adam. ruszkowski, on Flickr
madam by hie chag, on Flickr
madam on the road by hie chag, on Flickr
Wintertime in Summer Palace Beijing by enda magee, on Flickr
Mamiya Sekor E 50mm f1.7 by Larry Zhang, on Flickr
Wangjing pandas by David Mackie, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shenzhen 

Shenzhen Ninjas by 吉姆 Jim Hofman, on Flickr
Shenzhen Balloon Negotiation by 吉姆 Jim Hofman, on Flickr
Nanshan Village (Midnight) by Jeff Lyndon, on Flickr
Nanshan Village (Midnight) by Jeff Lyndon, on Flickr
Nanshan Village (Midnight) by Jeff Lyndon, on Flickr
Nanshan Village (Midnight) by Jeff Lyndon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Irresistible Chongqing: SW China's fascinating and captivating night view*

If you come to Chongqing, you can’t miss its charming night. Under the dark-blue velvet-like sky, the skylines of the city are lit up by countless city lights. Let’s explore Chongqing’s night view through the lens of Zhang Kunkun, a famous photographer of Chongqing.









Red and stylish Guotai Art Center forms a strong contrast against modern skyscrapers [ Photo by Zhang Kunkun/for chinadaily.com.cn] 









Winding roads built based on local landforms are unique "blood vessels" of the city. [ Photo by Zhang Kunkun/for chinadaily.com.cn] 









The special spiral road. [Photo by Zhang Kunkun/for chinadaily.com.cn] 









Sujiaba Overpass and Caiyuanba Bridge. [Photo by Zhang Kunkun/for chinadaily.com.cn] 









The photo was taken under Sujiaba Overpass, from which the multiple-dimension feature of the city is shown. [Photo by Zhang Kunkun/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

米娜B043 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
米娜B042 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
米娜B040 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
米娜B032 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
米娜B028 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
米娜B027 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
米娜B026 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
米娜B024 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC6655-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC6688-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC6651-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC6646-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC6685-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1278-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1276-4L by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kaohsiung

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Tombolo, Kuk Po 水浸咀排(谷埔連島沙洲) by Alice 2019, on Flickr
Trail running by Alice 2019, on Flickr
Chinese Dragon Boats by Alice 2019, on Flickr
Mobiles everywhere by Alice 2019, on Flickr
Summer nature walk by Alice 2019, on Flickr
孤身上路 Lonely trip by Alice 2019, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Culture Insider: Shangsi Festival*

Shangsi Festival, also known as the Double Third Festival, is an ancient Chinese festival celebrated on the third day of the third lunar month, which falls on April 14 this year.

It is a festival mainly observed by Chinese ethnic groups, including Han and Zhuang, to ward off evil spirits and natural disasters.

The Shangsi Festival is also a day considered to be the possible birthday of the Yellow Emperor. A well-known phrase goes, "_San yue san, Xuan Yuan sheng_", meaning, "On the third day of the third month, the Xuan Yuan (Yellow Emperor) was born."

In 2018, the Communist Youth League's Central Committee set the third day of the third lunar month as China Huafu Day (Chinese National Costume Day), as a way to advocate the beauty of traditional Chinese clothes. The first event was celebrated on April 18 that year in Xi'an.









Students wearing traditional Chinese costumes perform traditional rituals to celebrate Shangsi Festival in Changsha, Hunan province on April 17, 2018. [Photo/IC] 









Women wearing traditional Chinese costumes participate in the ancient custom of drifting eggs at Changzhou, Jiangsu province on March 29, 2018. [Photo/Chinanews.com] 









Women wearing traditional Chinese costumes participate in ancient customs of spring outing and drifting cups at Jiuxi, Hangzhou, Zhejiang province on April 17, 2018. [Photo/IC] 









College students in Han costumes celebrate Shangsi Festival in Southeast University in Nanjing, capital of East China's Jiangsu province, March 30, 2014. [Photo/Chinanews.com] 









Singing and dancing performances are staged to celebrate Double Third Festival in Nanning city, Guangxi Zhang autonomous region, on March 30, 2017. [Photo/IC]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mika by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Rinako by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Rinako by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Rinako by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Mika by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Miyu by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Miyu by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr
Miyu by Jinzo Shiraishi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_3976 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3972 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3968 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3965 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3960 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3958 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3953 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3946 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

閃光攝影社 by li-penny, on Flickr
新大廟口活海鮮 by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr
Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

上海時光｜小木屋 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
花蓮市｜台灣 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
花蓮市｜台灣 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
花蓮市｜台灣 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
廟口｜花蓮 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
上海時光｜小木屋 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A primary student paints during a cultural event in Changxing county of Huzhou city, East China's Zhejiang province, April 10, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Workers lay tracks at Huangtai Railway Station in Jinan, capital of Shandong province, on April 12. The station connects the old Qingdao-Jinan Railway and the new Jinan-Qingdao High-speed Railway. The track-laying work, involving more than a thousand workers, was completed in a day. GUO XULEI/XINHUA 









Students from Experimental School of Huichang county, Ganzhou city, East China's Jiangxi province, pose for a photo with the flag of the Communist Party of China to show their love for the country and the Party, on April 12. [Photo/IC] 









Led by a breeder, camels cross a road at a green traffic light in the Mingsha Mountain and Crescent Spring Scenic Area in Dunhuang, Gansu province, on April 12. ZHANG XIAOLIANG/FOR CHINA DAILY 









Children race wheelbarrows filled with bamboo shoots at a kindergarten in Huzhou, Zhejiang province, on April 13. A bamboo shoot spring harvest festival was staged at the school, with teachers and students digging up bamboo shoots and enjoying bamboo-themed games. XU BINHUA/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

菇菇 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
菇菇 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
佳誼 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
佳誼 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A7205966 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205957 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205948 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205917 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205907 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205889 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205876 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205881 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

隨拍-20210422-Leica SL+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-0247 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20210416-Sony A1+Carl Zeiss Distagon T 35 f1.4 ZM-2667 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20210416-Sony A1+Carl Zeiss Distagon T 35 f1.4 ZM-2665 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20210401-Leica SL+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-0107 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20200107-Sony A7R4+Carl Zeiss Distagon T* 1.4/35 ZM-6233 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20210328-Leica SL+Carl Zeiss Distagon T 35 f1.4 ZM-0056 by stephen-yang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

reflection by TC, on Flickr
apprehension by TC, on Flickr
emergence by TC, on Flickr
wallpaper by TC, on Flickr
tv time by TC, on Flickr
bus tiger by TC, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*China celebrates Earth Day with ecological consciousness*

Every year on April 22, Earth Day marks the anniversary of the birth of the modern environmental movement in 1970. It highlights environmental issues, including the loss of biodiversity and increasing pollution. The theme for this year's observance is "Restore Our Earth".


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

巧如 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Debby by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Debby by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Debby by Moos Wu, on Flickr
容 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
容 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
容 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
容 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
容 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A7814 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7811 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7798 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7795 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7787 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7767 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7755 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7749 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

耕壽司｜花蓮 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
耕壽司｜花蓮 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
耕壽司｜花蓮 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
耕壽司｜花蓮 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
石梯坪｜花蓮 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
跳浪｜舊蘇花公路 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Stay-at-home dads buck tradition*

There was no yelling or arguing, but Chen Huangliang could sense his father's disappointment and anger via the momentary pause on the other end of the phone.

The 36-year-old had just admitted that he had quit his well-paid job in the power-generation industry and been a stay-at-home dad for more than a year.

Like many older people in China, Chen's father believes that a man should have a job and make good money to support his family, rather than spending his days with children.

Chen, who lives with his family in Shanghai, has a 7-year-old son and a 1-year-old daughter. He quit work in 2018 because wanted to be more involved with his son's upbringing. However, he didn't tell his parents or in-laws for a year, until his father enquired about his work and family.

"I wasn't surprised by my father's views on stay-at-home dads. He paused for a few seconds before asking me why I had not asked my mother-in-law to take care of the children. I didn't expect him to understand right away," Chen said.

His wife, a writer and columnist, has a good income, so she supports the family. She was fully in favor of Chen's choice, meaning he had few financial concerns.

"My wife and I don't think looking after children should be a casual thing. It should be treated more seriously than a job," he said.

In addition to handling daily domestic affairs, Chen runs a subscription account on WeChat in which he shares details of his life with the children.

The account brings him a little extra money, while his wife pays him 20,000 yuan ($3,000) a month to look after the children.













Wu Xinhai, a stay-at-home dad in Beijing, said: "Grandparents cannot replace the role of parents when looking after children. Moreover, the core education for children such as good manners, self-discipline and a sense of independence must be taught by the parents during childhood."

The 39-year-old has been a stay-at-home father for 11 years. He has a 13-year-old daughter and a 2-year-old son.

When Wu was a child, his parents worked in factories and didn't have much time to coach him or listen to his problems, but that was normal among children of his generation, he recalled.

"I was quite independent of my family after I started school. I was not willing to share my thoughts and life with my parents, and I did not care about their opinions or criticism. I want my kids to have a different childhood from mine," he said.

After Wu's daughter was born in 2007, his in-laws looked after her for about two years. However, as they came from Shandong province, they had no friends in the capital and lacked social interaction. That lack of outside contact led to Wu's daughter gradually becoming so introverted that she was too scared to speak to strangers or play with her peers.

In 2010, when Wu came up with the idea of quitting his job as a programmer with the computer manufacturer Lenovo, his wife and other relatives were firmly opposed to the plan.

Despite the opposition, Wu and his daughter attended a six-month parenting course where he mastered all the requisite skills.

In addition to looking after the girl, he promised to help the family by earning 5,000 yuan every month through freelance work via his second-string job as a nutritional consultant. Eventually, his constant requests and persistence won his family over and they reluctantly agreed to his proposal.

In Wu's view, parents only have about 10 years to build good relationships with their children. That's because many youngsters enter a rebellious phase at about the time they start junior high school and don't want to share their lives and feelings with their parents.

"We must look at the long term, not just immediate interests. People were born to experience life, so being with our children is something we really must do. People can make money anytime, but the absence of engagement in a child's early years can never be reversed," he said.












Taking care of a child requires a range of abilities to help resolve various issues. Chen's first step was to move out of his in-laws' house and live solely with his wife and children so he could teach his son to be independent.

"Older people often like to do things for kids, such as putting on their clothes and shoes, which gives the child no chance to practice," Chen said.

However, he feels that he may have not done sufficient preparation for his new role because his son once told him that he wanted to start a "dad school" to train men how to be good parents and keep their children happy.

In terms of taking care of the children, Chen has found that he attracts more praise from people around him than his wife, even if he is only waiting in the playground or at the school gate with other children's relatives, usually mothers or grandparents.

While mothers are likely to face criticism if their child gets a cough or is poorly dressed, people often ignore these things if a father happens to be looking after the child, he said.

Wu's son was born in 2018, and he has enjoyed the experience of feeding the boy every two hours, hugging and kissing him and changing his diapers. Whenever he takes his son outdoors, he carries a bag of baby products.

"Sometimes family issues and a crying baby can really make a new mom or dad lose their temper or despair as it seems like these things will never end," he said.

"I once thought parenting was easy, but life gave me a lesson. I hope every couple and their families will treasure and respect those who are willing to quit their jobs and focus on their children."

With his mother's assistance and his wife's support, Wu has implemented a personal timetable.

Although he is busy from 5:30 am to 10:30 pm every day, he still finds time to enjoy hobbies, exercise and run his consultancy, in addition to handling family and babysitting issues.

As such, he said he is reveling in the joy brought by his current life.










*







*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_4266 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_4262 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09862 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09859 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09858 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09856 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09850 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09846 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1O0A7551LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A7150L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A5973L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1641L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1630L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1586L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1578L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1574L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

20210414-LEE02008 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210414-LEE01969 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210414-LEE02029 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210414-LEE02017 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210414-LEE02021 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210414-LEE02013 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ancient town in Guizhou delights foreigners*

Qingyan Ancient Town located 29 kilometers away from the city center of Guiyang, capital city of Southwest China's Guizhou province, is one of the province's four major ancient towns. It has a history of about 600 years and features exquisite buildings from the Ming and Qing dynasties (1368-1911).

During the "A Date with China" international media tour, foreign media correspondents, internet celebrities in China and Chinese journalists visited Qingyan Ancient Town on Sunday.

Smirnova Anzelika, an internet celebrity from Latvia, enjoys green tea in Qingyan Ancient Town in Guiyang, capital city of Guizhou province, April 25, 2021. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]
























Tourists visit Qingyan Ancient Town in Guiyang, capital city of Guizhou province, April 25, 2021. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn] 









Jocelyn Eikenburg (left), an American expat, shakes hands with a performer in Qingyan Ancient Town in Guiyang, capital city of Guizhou province, April 25, 2021. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn] 









Robert Nani, a Ghanaian internet celebrity, has a taste of baijiu (Chinese white liquor) in Qingyan Ancient Town in Guiyang, capital city of Guizhou province, April 25, 2021. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn] 









Photo shows the view of Qingyan Ancient Town in Guiyang, capital city of Guizhou province, April 25, 2021. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC1382-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC0748-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC0773-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC0743-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC0698-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC0695-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC9616-5L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC9841-6L by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

汶潔 怪獸 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
汶潔 怪獸 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
汶潔 怪獸 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
汶潔 怪獸 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
汶潔 怪獸 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
汶潔 怪獸 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
汶潔 怪獸 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
汶潔 怪獸 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

DSCF6184 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF6180 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF6178 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF6176 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF6175 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF6173 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF6164 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Big Bus Hong Kong by tomosang, on Flickr
Hong Kong Transport - Bicycle Delivery Guys, all Districts, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Hong Kong Transport - Scooters, All Brands by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Hong Kong Transport - Scooters, All Brands by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Hong Kong Culture - Evil Bloody Trolleys! by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Hong Kong Transport - Motorbikes, All Brands by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xi inspects southern Chinese city of Nanning*

NANNING -- Xi Jinping, general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee, on Tuesday inspected the city of Nanning in South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region.

Xi visited a cultural exhibition of Zhuang ethnic group in the Anthropology Museum of Guangxi and watched cultural performances.

He learned about the promotion of ethnic solidarity and progress and the protection and inheritance of ethnic culture.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shall I compare you to a spring day? by Enix Shen, on Flickr
spring wind by Enix Shen, on Flickr
spring wind by Enix Shen, on Flickr
spring wind by Enix Shen, on Flickr
someone in 1933 by Enix Shen, on Flickr
someone in 1933 by Enix Shen, on Flickr
untitled by Enix Shen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1O0A1146L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1182L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1181L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1155L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1185L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1165L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1159L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Yau Ma Tei 1st COVID-19 Lockdown HK (Jan-2021) by Ka Wing C, on Flickr
Yau Ma Tei 1st COVID-19 Lockdown HK (Jan-2021) by Ka Wing C, on Flickr
Yau Ma Tei 1st COVID-19 Lockdown HK (Jan-2021) by Ka Wing C, on Flickr
Yau Ma Tei 1st COVID-19 Lockdown HK (Jan-2021) by Ka Wing C, on Flickr
Yau Ma Tei 1st COVID-19 Lockdown HK (Jan-2021) by Ka Wing C, on Flickr
Yau Ma Tei 1st COVID-19 Lockdown HK (Jan-2021) by Ka Wing C, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Propaganda: (We the CPC) are working for the happiness of the people and the revival of the nation. by Runen LIU, on Flickr
An old lady is preparing dinner in the end of a deep alley. by Runen LIU, on Flickr
&quot;All outsiders are requested to wear masks, cooperate with QR code checking, temperature measurement and registration, and come forward to register at the Resident Council.&quot; by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Street scene by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Chinese chess by Runen LIU, on Flickr
An outdoor dinner for the old men by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Roused by the red spirit*

As this year marks the 100th anniversary of the Communist Party of China's founding, two sacred places for Party members, Zunyi in Guizhou province and Jinggangshan in Jiangxi province, have become more popular among tourists. In Zunyi, a historic meeting was held that led to the ultimate success of the Chinese revolution, while Jinggangshan is the heartland of the CPC's early revolutionary activities. China Daily photographer Feng Yongbin visited both places and recorded people's passion for the red historical sites. 









A troupe rehearses red songs on a street near the site of the Zunyi Conference in Zunyi, Guizhou province, on April 12. FENG YONGBIN/CHINA DAILY 









Visitors line up to enter the Jinggangshan Museum of the Chinese Revolution in Jinggangshan, Jiangxi province, on April 8. FENG YONGBIN/CHINA DAILY 









Shops sell handicrafts and local specialities at a historical site in Jinggangshan on April 10. FENG YONGBIN/CHINA DAILY 









Visitors view a mural painted with the theme of the Red Army at Mayuan village, Jinggangshan on April 10. FENG YONGBIN/CHINA DAILY 









Visitors wear red scarves, a symbol of CPC members, in the Jinggangshan Museum of the Chinese Revolution on April 8. FENG YONGBIN/CHINA DAILY 









Visitors take pictures of a painting in the Jinggangshan Museum of the Chinese Revolution on April 8. FENG YONGBIN/CHINA DAILY


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A7207580 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7207576 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7207556 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7207551 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7207543 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7207538 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7207567 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7207584 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC02310 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC01968 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC01398 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC01321 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC01313 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC00310 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC01287 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC00724 by 上立 楊, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

Somewhere in China by Valentina Kuzmich, on Flickr
Beijing by Valentina Kuzmich, on Flickr
Beijing downtown by Valentina Kuzmich, on Flickr
Untitled by Valentina Kuzmich, on Flickr
Sandstorm in Beijing. 2021 by Valentina Kuzmich, on Flickr
Untitled by Valentina Kuzmich, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_4424 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4405 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4399 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4388 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4348 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4324 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4315 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4305 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_5447-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC2025-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC3268-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_2723-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_3691-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_9916-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_0873-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC1553-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

OLYMPUS MJU-III mjuiii by sking, on Flickr
OLYMPUS MJU-III mjuiii by sking, on Flickr
FUJI WORK RECORD by sking, on Flickr
KONICA TOMATO autodate 紅番茄機 by sking, on Flickr
CHINON 奇儂 MULTI FOCUS AUTO3001 by sking, on Flickr
FUJIFILM NATURA BLACK F1.9 by sking, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

20210401-GR008738 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210402-GR008826 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210402-GR008817 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210402-GR008760 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210402-GR008778 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210402-GR008790 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kites of all kinds take flight over Shandong shore*









A kite festival took wing at a beach in coastal Weihai, Shandong province, over the five-day Labor Day holiday, attracting hundreds of people whose kites came in all shapes and sizes — whales, octopuses, dinosaurs, bears, Disney characters and more — flying high over the shoreline.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_7117 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_7115 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_7109 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_7105 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_7106 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_7116 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

亞真 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
亞真 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

LA

China Town LA by Harold Litwiler, on Flickr
China Town by Gary Chamberlain, on Flickr
China Town by Gary Chamberlain, on Flickr
20190729_124124 by Wembley Virgen, on Flickr
China Town Station, Downtown, Los Angeles by Bill Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Seattle

Historic China Town Gate - Seattle, Washington by Dustin Holmes, on Flickr
China Town by Dustin Holmes, on Flickr
China Town by Dustin Holmes, on Flickr
AHP-622 by Alex Hoang, on Flickr
China Town Dragon by Vinny Gragg, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Painted parking spots gain popularity in North China's Changchun*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

034A1673-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A1705-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A1668-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A1689-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A1583-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A1627-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A1496-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A1410-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_NEI3927 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
IMG_1445-1 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_NEI6760 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_DSC9819-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC9818-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC9183-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC9164-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC9141-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

2021 05 08 4km Solo Photowalk by Eddie Lim, on Flickr
2021 05 08 4km Solo Photowalk by Eddie Lim, on Flickr
2021 05 08 4km Solo Photowalk by Eddie Lim, on Flickr
Henderson Waves, Southern Ridges, Singapore by Karen, on Flickr
TRC_6268 by Chariya Poopisit, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Toronto

MPI_4461 by Milan Ilnyckyj, on Flickr
P4250154 by B Toronto, on Flickr
P4250034 by B Toronto, on Flickr
P4250020 by B Toronto, on Flickr
Untitled by Dominic Bugatto, on Flickr
P4110133 by B Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Flower economy blooms in Guizhou*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC2736-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC2733-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC2716-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC2759-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC2743-4L by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC1529-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1511-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1597-5L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1589-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1615-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1615-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1604-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1618-4L by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

隨拍-20200906-Leica Q-0115 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20210507-Leica Q-60133 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20210426-Leica SL+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-0309 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20210426-Leica SL+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-0296 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20210422-Leica SL+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-0247 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20210416-Sony A1+Carl Zeiss Distagon T 35 f1.4 ZM-2667 by stephen-yang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Base Camp on north slope of Mt. Qomolangma not affected by COVID-19(2/8)*

At an altitude of 5,200 meters, the base camp on the north slope of Mount Qomolangma is an important starting point and base for mountaineering. Supplies and basic medical care are guaranteed.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC9464-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC9472-5L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC9421-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC9395-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC9297-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC9452-5L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC9330-4L by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC09939 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09938 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09933 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09931 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_6632 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_6629 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_6626 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_6616 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

_DSC7351_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC7346_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_D8E1917_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_D8E1906_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC3188_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr
_DSC3181_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinatown Sydney 

Chinatown Sydney by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr
Friday Night Markets by Daniel Lee, on Flickr
China Town, Sydney NSW by Visual Creations Photography, on Flickr
Time for a break by Visual Creations Photography, on Flickr
Waiting for his next delivery by Visual Creations Photography, on Flickr
Melbourne Chinatown by Andrew Ho, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fifty newly-weds from Taiwan and Fuzhou celebrate in big way*

Fifty newly-weds from both sides of the Taiwan Straits celebrated their marriage in Fuzhou, East China's Fujian province on May 3 and 4, taking part in several traditional events at Three Lanes and Seven Alleys and Fuzhou West Lake Park. They recited romantic poems, learned Min Opera movements, and wrote calligraphy works symbolizing love and commitment.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5649 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5671 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5677 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5693 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5699 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5705 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5717 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_5719 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_8945 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8936 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8924 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8884 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8874 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8872 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8864 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8816 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

K

DSC_8816 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

Kreuzung by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
Beijing China by City Tiger, on Flickr
Beijing life 2020 part 1 by owally, on Flickr
Beijing, China by Distinctively Dickinson, on Flickr
Beijing life 2020 part 1 by owally, on Flickr
markt by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A tourist takes photos of an ice cream in the shape of the Hall of Prayer for Good Harvest at the Temple of Heaven in Beijing, May 4, 2021. Official data showed 230 million domestic tourist trips were made during the five-day Labor Day holiday, up 119.7 percent from last year. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Visitors pose for photos with cosplayers in the flower fields in Jingshan township of Yuhang district in Hangzhou, capital of East China's Zhejiang province, May 2, 2021. From May 1 to May 5, an animation carnival was held at the flower fields at the Jingshan town. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Representatives of patriotic youth groups gather at the Wu Kau Tang monument to pay tribute to martyrs in Hong Kong, on May 2, 2021. [Photo by Edmond Tang/China Daily] 









Dancers in traditional costumes perform during the 30th China International Bicycle Fair in Shanghai, May 5, 2021. The four-day event kicked off on Wednesday, drawing more than 1,000 enterprises. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A staff member of an aquarium feeds fish in Harbin, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, on May 1, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC00263 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC00252 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC00250 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_7226 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC00230 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC00224 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC00223 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC00222 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_2318-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_3838-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_6051-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_0607-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_3075-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_4673-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_3741-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC2025-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Macau

IMG_9467 by Macau PhotoAgency, on Flickr
IMG_9449 by Macau PhotoAgency, on Flickr
IMG_9452 by Macau PhotoAgency, on Flickr
IMG_9438 by Macau PhotoAgency, on Flickr
IMG_9436 by Macau PhotoAgency, on Flickr
IMG_9446 by Macau PhotoAgency, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Flower festival blooms in Longli county, Guizhou*

The Chaxiang village in Longli county, Guizhou province, is celebrating the seventh Cili Flower Appreciation, Tourism and Culture Festival on Wednesday, while villagers, in traditional ethnic costumes, sing and dance.

The village has over 1,400 hectares of cili flowers which are currently in bloom. Wednesday is also a local traditional festival of several ethnic groups known as "Siyueba", which means April 8 in Chinese lunar calendar, when people celebrate the harvest and share food.

Villagers in Chaxiang once depended on logging for a living, but now the village has developed a fruit industry based on cili, to both protect environment and improve people's incomes. The annual average per capita net income of its roughly 700 residents has reached about 13,000 yuan ($2,020), according to the village.

_Wang Jin contributed to this story._

























A girl, in traditional ethnic costume, sings and dances, to celebrate the seventh Cili Flower Appreciation, Tourism and Culture Festival at Chaxiang village in Longli county, Guizhou province, on Wednesday. [Photo by Long Yi/For chinadaily.com.cn] 

















Hectares of cili flowers in Chaxiang village present a visual feast for visitors. [Photo by Long Yi/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01893 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01890 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01889 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01879 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01878 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01871 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01868 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC01866 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*** by Fevzi DINTAS, on Flickr
*** by Fevzi DINTAS, on Flickr
*** by Fevzi DINTAS, on Flickr
*** by Fevzi DINTAS, on Flickr
*** by Fevzi DINTAS, on Flickr
*** by Fevzi DINTAS, on Flickr
*** by Fevzi DINTAS, on Flickr
*** by Fevzi DINTAS, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tainan

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Melbourne

Hop by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
H&amp;M by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Clasp by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
FishBowl for One by Streets In Motion, on Flickr
Sea of Pink by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hectares of cili flowers in Chaxiang village present a visual feast for visitors. [Photo by Long Yi/For chinadaily.com.cn] 


















Hectares of cili flowers or Rosa roxburghii Tratts bloom in beauty, presenting a visual feast for visitors.[Photo by Long Yi/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

立慈0018 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
立慈0017 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
立慈0016 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
立慈0015 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
立慈0014 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
立慈0013 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
立慈0012 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
立慈0011 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

怡涵 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
怡涵 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
怡涵 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
怡涵 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
怡涵 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
怡涵 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
怡涵 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
怡涵 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

It takes two to make a ecstasy by Danny CHAN, on Flickr
Mask off and take a breather by Danny CHAN, on Flickr
Working class woman in reality by Danny CHAN, on Flickr
Digitalisation by Danny CHAN, on Flickr
Family Weekend by Danny CHAN, on Flickr
Do&#x27;t rush in the ride of life by Danny CHAN, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

escalation by TC, on Flickr
waterside by TC, on Flickr
twilight by TC, on Flickr
corner by TC, on Flickr
car 3 by TC, on Flickr
passenger by TC, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*First Beijing-Lhasa tourist train arrives at destination*

The first tourist train carrying 350 passengers from Beijing arrived in Lhasa on Wednesday morning. A welcoming ceremony was held outside the station, attracting tourists to take snaps with yaks, the indispensable companions of local herders.

The train has a 14-day journey, providing a chance for passengers to appreciate tourist attractions along the way including?Qarhan salt lake, Potala Palace, Jokhang Temple, Basum Lake and so on.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

034A3076-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A3094-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A3118-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A3110-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A3101-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A3135-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A3201-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr
034A3223-1 by DAVID&#x27;HSU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

家附近-20210331-Leica SL+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-0085 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
家附近-20210527-Leica SL+Leica Summicron-M 35mm f2 7 elements-40393 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
家附近-20210518-Leica SL+Leica Summicron-M 35mm f2 7 elements-40380 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20210507-Leica Q-60133 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20210426-Leica SL+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-0296 by stephen-yang, on Flickr
隨拍-20210422-Leica SL+Leica Noctilux-M 50mm F0.95 ASPH-0276 by stephen-yang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A guest takes a picture of a painting, during the Art Basel Hong Kong at the convention and exhibition centre on May 21. The exhibition was open to the public from May 21 to May 23. [Photo/IC] 









Two visitors put themselves in astronauts' protective suits at a museum in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on May 22, as part of events held during the National Science and Technology Week. SU YANG/FOR CHINA DAILY 










A girl rests in a tent in Xiuling village of Yangbi Yi autonomous county, Southwest China's Yunnan province, May 22, 2021. Three people are dead and dozens injured after a series of earthquakes rattled Southwest China's Yunnan province and Northwest China's Qinghai province. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A student shows a handmade oil-paper umbrella to visitors during an activity promoting vocational skills in Huai'an, Jiangsu province, on May 24 as the city launched a weeklong event showcasing its achievements in vocational education. WANG HAO/FOR CHINA DAILY 









Schoolchildren study at a temporary shelter in Madoi county, Qinghai province, on May 24. A magnitude 7.4 earthquake hit the county at 2:04 am on Saturday, according to the China Earthquake Networks Center. A total of 164 students from a local boarding school who were affected by the earthquake have resumed classes at temporary shelters. Aftershocks were also reported on Monday. MA MINGYAN/CHINA NEWS SERVICE


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC7392-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1867-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1837-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1824-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1817-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1809-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1803-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1800-4L by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A time in river park by Steven Kramer, on Flickr
A time in river park II by Steven Kramer, on Flickr
In the Sun Light by Steven Kramer, on Flickr
Just shades by Steven Kramer, on Flickr
Lantern II by Steven Kramer, on Flickr
Pair of windows by Steven Kramer, on Flickr
Park Way Through by Steven Kramer, on Flickr
Blue in the sunny path by Steven Kramer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Sing Way 11 - Sun Ferry (A9693) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr
Tsuen Wan by Howard Pulling, on Flickr
MTR Bus 361 UM2517 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr
People&#x27;s Liberation Army Navy 3357 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr
MTR Light Rail 1044 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr
Causeway Bay by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People sell fruit at the Street for Entrepreneurship and Employment in Shache county, Kashgar prefecture, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on May 21, 2021. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn] 









A local tourist guide shows people around the Street for Entrepreneurship and Employment in Shache county, Kashgar prefecture, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on May 21, 2021. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn] 









A local tourist guide shows people around the Street for Entrepreneurship and Employment in Shache county, Kashgar prefecture, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on May 21, 2021. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn] 









A man sells naan, a specialty Xinjiang food, at the Street for Entrepreneurship and Employment in Shache county, Kashgar prefecture, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on May 21, 2021. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn] 









Guests enjoy their afternoon at the Street for Entrepreneurship and Employment in Shache county, Kashgar prefecture, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on May 21, 2021. [Photo by Sun Ru/chinadaily.com.cn] 









A China Daily reporter talks to a woman who sells frozen yogurt and ice cream at the Street for Entrepreneurship and Employment in Shache county, Kashgar prefecture, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on May 21, 2021. [Photo by Sun Ru/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1O0A9692L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A9660L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0067L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0060L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0054L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0030L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0019L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0004LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

PAGANINI NP 125 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 124 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 123 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 122 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 121 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 120 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 117 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr
PAGANINI NP 111 by Chuljin Chung, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tainan

Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*China thrashes Guam 7-0 in a World Cup qualifier*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

芊聿2017 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
芊聿2015 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
芊聿2012 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
芊聿2011 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
芊聿2008 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
芊聿2007 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
芊聿2002 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
芊聿2001 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_5707 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5716 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5727 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5751 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5756 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5780 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5784 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5806 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Glasgow UK

Summer in the City by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr
Entertained by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr
Year of the Face Mask by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr
Blue Smoke by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr
Ins and Outs by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr
Remembering by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beijing

大运河；前海，北京 by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
南锣鼓巷 by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
Morning Solana Beijing by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
Shopping mall by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
Morning Solana Beijing by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr
Shopping mall by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Intangible Cultural Heritage shows performed in Hubei*

As the cultural cradle of the Chu State, a country of the Spring and Autumn Period (771 to 476 BC), Nanzhang county is rich in Intangible Cultural Heritage, including one at national level, five at provincial level and six at municipal level. Ninety-five items are on the county-level protection list (Photo: China News Service/Xiong Mingyin)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC0495-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC3995-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC8472-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC8985-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC8530-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC8500-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC8661-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC8698-4L by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC0452-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC0432-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC9748-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC9623-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC9648-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC9625-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1747 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1692-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan

DSCF7383 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF7384 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF7389 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF2110 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF2112 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
DSCF2351 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Richmond, Vancouver

Richmond the China Town by soarocy, on Flickr
Richmond the China Town by soarocy, on Flickr
Richmond BC by Leighton, on Flickr
Richmond BC by Leighton, on Flickr
Richmond BC by Yuanxi Zhou, on Flickr
International Buddhist Temple by Julia Levina, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*College student in NE China's Jilin creates edible clothes*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC02208 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_4968 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_4963 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC02198 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC02196 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC02192 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC02190 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC02188 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr
Sica &amp; Johnny by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore

Guiga by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Garden Shed by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Chinese Herbal Tea by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Conservation Shophouses by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Haji Lane by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr
Haji Lane by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

基隆

000008740020 by 六 爺, on Flickr
000008740017 by 六 爺, on Flickr
DSC00791_副本 by 六 爺, on Flickr
DSC00484_副本 by 六 爺, on Flickr
夜訪基隆夜市_01 by 六 爺, on Flickr
DSC_8511 by 六 爺, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*86-year-old grandma in Hebei spends most her life on traditional cheongsam*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC6257-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC7033-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC7567-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
_DSC8394-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_8844-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
DSC_1144-編輯S by Neo Wu, on Flickr
1O0A3719L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0239LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC02216 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC02215 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC02208 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC02182 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC02187 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC02162 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC02148 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC02146 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Lai Chi Wo, 荔枝窩 by Takahiro Hayashi, on Flickr
Lai Chi Wo, 荔枝窩 by Takahiro Hayashi, on Flickr
Lai Chi Wo, 荔枝窩 by Takahiro Hayashi, on Flickr
Lai Chi Wo, 荔枝窩 by Takahiro Hayashi, on Flickr
Princess Belle by Takahiro Hayashi, on Flickr
元朗, Yuen Long by Takahiro Hayashi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Dinner time by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Waiting by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Life in an old alley by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Hiddentrack Cafe by Runen LIU, on Flickr
A happy afternoon on the lawns by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Kids by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*'Lollipops for smokers' activity held in Chongqing before World No Tobacco Day*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A7209121 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7209117 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7209089 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7209034 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7209022 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_8304 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8294 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8289 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8277 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8274 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8251 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Huangdao 

Toward the infinity by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr
Turning around... by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr
Brand new by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr
Solitude by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr
CDNN7562 by Conder Kong, on Flickr
CDNN7561 by Conder Kong, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Three Gorges Reservoir braces for flood season*


----------



## _Forum_ (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC07303 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC07288 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC06268 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC05955 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC05868 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC05809 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
IMG_9997 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
IMG_9993 by 上立 楊, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Belle x4 by Benny W., on Flickr
Belle x3 by Benny W., on Flickr
Belle X2 by Benny W., on Flickr
Belle x1 by Benny W., on Flickr
Belle +-+ by Benny W., on Flickr
Yee Lam ** by Benny W., on Flickr
Erika * by Benny W., on Flickr
Yee Lam 6 by Benny W., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taichung

台中國家歌劇院｜iPhone 12 Pro by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
台中國家歌劇院｜iPhone 12 Pro by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
台中國家歌劇院｜iPhone 12 Pro by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
台中國家歌劇院｜iPhone 12 Pro by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
台中火車站｜iPhone 12 Pro by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
高雄｜Taiwa高雄｜Taiwan by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shenzhen

欢乐港湾 OH BAY by Jianxiong Wang, on Flickr
平安中心 by Jianxiong Wang, on Flickr
深圳湾超级总部基地 by Jianxiong Wang, on Flickr
深圳湾超级总部基地 by Jianxiong Wang, on Flickr
深圳湾超级总部基地 by Jianxiong Wang, on Flickr
荔枝公园 by Jianxiong Wang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

People visit an exhibition featuring graduates' works of China Academy of Art in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, June 2, 2021. [Photo/Sipa] 









Graduating students at Nanjing University pose for a photo in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, May 29, 2021. [Photo/Sipa] 









Villagers at Guojiawan village in Yuping Dong autonomous county, Tongren city of Guizhou province, take part in a zongzi making competition on June 2, 2021. Zongzi is a traditional food for the Dragon Boat Festival, which will fall on June 14 this year. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Students at a senior high school in Guanyun county, Jiangsu province, study in the evening of June 1 to prepare for the _gaokao_, or national college entrance exam. [Wu Chenguang/For China Daily]








Students from a primary school watch a robotic performance at the Liangjiang Robot Exhibition Center in Chongqing's Beibei district on May 31. The visit, organized by a local community to mark International Children's Day, which fell on Tuesday, was aimed at popularizing science and technology among children. [Qin Tingfu/Xinhua] 









Photo taken on May 28, 2021 shows the construction site of the Fuqing Haitan Strait offshore wind power project in Fuqing, East China's Fujian province. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1K6A9474 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9471 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9470 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9461 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9455 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9448 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9442 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9433 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_6600 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6596 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6579 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6573 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6562 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6553 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6542 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6536 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
shopping for a new look by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Wanda hotel rooftop Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
when the sun sets over Puxi by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wild Asian elephants take a break in Jinning district of Kunming, Yunnan province, on June 7, 2021. The herd made a temporary stop in Kunming's outskirts, authorities said. Asian elephants have the highest level of State protection in China and are mostly found in Yunnan. [Photo/Yunnan Forest Fire Brigade] 









Children learn to make sachets in celebration of the upcoming Dragon Boat Festival at a kindergarten in Huzhou, Zhejiang province, on June 9, 2021. The school organized activities including the making of sachets, tiger-head shoes and paper dragon boats to pass on festive traditions to the children. The festival falls on Monday. Xu Binhua/For China Daily 









Examinees rush out of an exam site in Changsha, Hunan province, on June 9, 2021. China's annual college entrance exam, or _gaokao_, concluded on Wednesday in some parts of the country. [Photo/Xinhua] 









A visitor takes photos of a bullet train model at the second China-Central and Eastern European Countries Expo in Ningbo, Zhejiang province, June 9, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] 









Musicians perform in celebration of the wheat harvest in Nanjiangzhao village in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, on June 7, 2021, as part of efforts to vitalize rural areas and give villages a new look in the new era. Li Jie/For China Daily


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kiki0049 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Kiki0047 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Kiki0045 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Kiki0043 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Kiki0040 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Kiki0038 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Kiki0035 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Kiki0042 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

佳誼 林百貨 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
佳誼 林百貨 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
佳誼 林百貨 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
佳誼 林百貨 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
佳誼 林百貨 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
佳誼 林百貨 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
蕭雅仁 全家福 by Moos Wu, on Flickr
蕭雅仁 全家福 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Harbin 

Snap by katushang, on Flickr
HARBIN by Agustono Gentari, on Flickr
Traffic by katushang, on Flickr
What a Winter Man! by katushang, on Flickr
Waiting for Traffic Light by katushang, on Flickr
Contrast by katushang, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Changsha 

Changsha by TONG LI, on Flickr
Lang Lang Bach Goldberg Variations concert, Changsha Concert Hall by Will Newcomb, on Flickr
Lang Lang Bach Goldberg Variations concert, Changsha Concert Hall by Will Newcomb, on Flickr
People on weekends by Zhuoyu Gan, on Flickr
People on weekends by Zhuoyu Gan, on Flickr
People on weekends by Zhuoyu Gan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*High school graduates take part in color run in rainy Changsha*

High school graduates across China took part in the event organized by "Changsha Window of the World." It is also part of the upcoming sports competition-themed inspirational film "Beyond". Popular Chinese stars Zheng Kai, Du Haitao and Li Yunrui participated in the event.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An exhibition to celebrate the harvest of mango is held at the Tiandong Sports Center in Baise, Guangxi Province on July 18, 2021. More than 30 mango varieties were displayed at the exhibition on Sunday. (Photo/ Chen Guanyan)
A staff member paints on the mongo at the exhibition held in Baise, Guangxi Province on July 18, 2021. (Photo/ Chen Guanyan)
Products on the exhibition attract children's attention. (Photo/ Chen Guanyan)
Photo shows a mango basket at the exhibition. (Photo/ Chen Guanyan)

Different mango varieties are displayed at the exhibition in Baise City, Guangxi Province, July 18, 2021. (Photo/ Chen Guanyan) In 2021, Tiandong County is expected to cultivate a total of 352, 300 mu (about 23, 486 hectares) of mangos. The total outputs have reached 263,000 tons, an increase of 15.83 percent from the last year.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos released on July 17 shows models wearing ancient clothing. A silk-themed fashion show was held at the Jiaxing Museum in Zhejiang Province. Models in ancient Chinese costumes presented the history and development of traditional silk clothing. (Photos by correspondent/ Jin Peng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China successfully launched a Long March-2C carrier rocket carrying a group of remote-sensing satellites at 8:19 a.m. (Beijing Time) from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Xichang, China's Sichuan Province, July 19, 2021. (Photo by China News Service/ Zhang Senyu)

The satellites were sent into orbit by a Long March-2C carrier rocket. This is the 10th group belonging to the Yaogan-30 family. Also aboard was Tianqi-15, a satellite belonging to the Tianqi constellation. It was the 380th mission of the Long March rocket series.

A ro-ro passenger ship built by China for Algeria departs from Nansha in Guangzhou, Guangdong Province for Port of Algiers on July 15, 2021. (Photo/Fu Zhiguan)

Built by Guangzhou Shipyard International Company Limited, the luxury ro-ro passenger ship is the first project of this kind in cooperation between China and Algeria.

This photo taken on July 15, 2021 shows the interior of the ro-ro passenger ship. (Photo/Guo Jun)
The ship is 200 meters long, 30 meters wide, and has a designed draft of 6.7 meters and a designed speed of up to 24 knots. It can accommodate 1,800 passengers and 600 vehicles at the same time. With 3 stern doors and 12 decks, the ship has a variety of function-rich restaurants and catering areas, open-air amusement areas, duty-free shops, bars and other public places for passengers.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People visit the auto show at Shenzhen Convention & Exhibition Center in Shenzhen, Guangdong Province on July 17, 2021. More than 1,000 cars of different brands were displayed at the 2021 Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area international auto show on Saturday. (Photos: China News Service/ Chen Wen)

Photo shows the NIO EP9 sports car manufactured by NIO, a Chinese electric car maker. (Photo: China News Service/ Chen Wen)

The fourth-generation of flight vehicle Traveler X1 debuts at the auto show on July 17, 2021. Developed by Chinese NEV company XPeng, the aircraft is designed to carry passengers. (Photo: China News Service/ Chen Wen)
A visitor experiences the driving simulation at Shenzhen Convention & Exhibition Center in Shenzhen, Guangdong Province on July 17, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/ Chen Wen)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on July 20, 2021 shows China's new maglev transportation system in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province. [Photo/Xinhua]

Photo taken on July 20, 2021 shows the rolling-off-production-line ceremony of China's new maglev transportation system in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province. [Photo/Xinhua]
QINGDAO -- China's new high-speed maglev train, with a designed top speed of 600 km per hour, rolled off the production line on Tuesday. It is currently the world's fastest ground vehicle available.

The new maglev transportation system made its public debut in the coastal city of Qingdao, East China's Shandong province.


Visitors experience for themselves inside a cabinet of China's new high-speed maglev train in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, July 20, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai planetarium opens a whole new world


Shanghai planetarium opens a whole new world




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A bird's-eye view of the Shanghai Astronomy Museum on July 18, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Visitors stand in que in front of the Shanghai Astronomy Museum on July 18, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Visitors walk into a "black hole" at the newly-unveiled Shanghai Astronomy Museum on July 18, 2021. The museum, the world's largest planetarium in terms of building scale, opened on July 17. [Photo/IC]

Children touch the "sun" at the Shanghai Astronomy Museum on July 18, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Visitors learn about gravitational wave at the Shanghai Astronomy Museum on July 18, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: June 25 – July 1


Ten photos from across China: June 25 – July 1




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Visitors look at a vintage radio on display at an exhibition of China's sci-tech achievements in the past 100 years at China Science and Technology Museum in Beijing on June 30, 2021. The exhibition, which runs until Dec 10, is open to visitors free of charge. [Photo/Sipa]

A woman in traditional Chinese clothes uses a fan to keep cool in the summer heat in Xi'an, Shaanxi province in Northwest China, June 28, 2021. [Photo/Sipa]

A photo exhibition focusing on the folk lives of ordinary people kicks off in Changsha, Hunan province, on June 27, 2021. The photos, taken in the work environments of 100 people, have been divided into five categories to showcase traditions and new lives in the centuries-old city. [Yang Huafeng/China News Service]

A student from Mozambique performs a Chinese martial arts routine at Taiyuan University of Technology in Taiyuan, Shanxi province, on June 28, 2021. The university's College of International Education Exchange held a ceremony for 78 overseas students who recently graduated. [Wei Liang/China News Service]

A girl plays with water at a beach in West Coast New Area of Qingdao, Shandong province, June 28, 2021. [Photo/Sipa]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Aerial photos shows downtown Zhengzhou City, the capital of Henan Province on July 21, 2021. Continuous rainstorm has slashed the city for several days. The death toll from the torrential rains has risen to 25, with seven people missing, said the local authorities on Wednesday. (Photos by China News Service/ Wang Zhongju)

Intense rainfall causes waterlog in Zhengzhou, the capital of Henan Province on July 21, 2021. (Photos by China News Service/ Wang Zhongju)
A resident walks in the rain with the stick in Zhengzhou, the capital of Henan Province on July 21, 2021. (Photo by China News Service/ Wang Zhongju)
Part of the Daxue South Road in downtown Zhengzhou, capital of China's Henan Province collapses due to the heavy rain, July 21, 2021. (Photo by China News Service/ Wang Zhongju)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rain-induced flooding damages a bridge in Gaomiao village, Mihe town of Gongyi city, Henan province, on July 21, 2021. [Photo by Tian Weitao/for chinadaily.com.cn]
Mihe town of Gongyi city in Henan province has been inundated due to heavy rain on Tuesday, affecting more than 20,000 people. 


Rain-induced flooding damages vehicles in Gaomiao village, Mihe town of Gongyi city, Henan province, on July 21, 2021. [Photo by Tian Weitao/for chinadaily.com.cn]

A boy is transferred to a safe place in Mihe town of Gongyi city, Central China's Henan province, July 21, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] Mihe town suffered great damage due to the heavy rainfall on July 20, with a large number of roads damaged and vehicles flooded. [Photo/Xinhua]

Armed police officers prepare to depart for rescue work in Mihe town of Gongyi city, Central China's Henan province, July 21, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Food is delivered in Mihe town of Gongyi city, Central China's Henan province, July 21, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Book on traditional Chinese garments released in Beijing


The Forbidden City Publishing House launched a new book on Tuesday featuring the collection of Bi Hong, a famed collector of Chinese classical garments. Over 60 court dresses from the Qing Dynasty and more than 110 Beijing embroidery patterns are included in the book. Through photos and related...




www.chinadaily.com.cn







Visitors appreciate traditional Chinese costume from the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911) in Beijing, on July 13, 2021. 

The Forbidden City Publishing House launched a new book on Tuesday featuring the collection of Bi Hong, a famed collector of Chinese classical garments. 



Over 60 court dresses from the Qing Dynasty and more than 110 Beijing embroidery patterns are included in the book. Through photos and related research articles, vital aspects of traditional Chinese costume, including the design style, texture and fabric, color combination, embroidery patterns, stitching and needle work, are covered in the book.[Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

New airport operates smoothly in China's Chengdu


Chengdu Tianfu International Airport in southwest China's Sichuan province is operating smoothly after its opening on June 27, with more domestic routes introduced to meet the summer vacation travel boom.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A bird's-eye view of Chengdu Tianfu International Airport, on May 31, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Passengers walk through the Terminal 2 at the Chengdu Tianfu International Airport, on June 27, 2021. [Photo/IC]

The interior of the Chengdu Tianfu International Airport, on June 23, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Art decorations are seen in the Chengdu Tianfu International Airport, on June 27, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Passengers pick up local specialties at a shop in Chengdu Tianfu International Airport, on June 27, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]
Chengdu Tianfu International Airport in Southwest China's Sichuan province is operating smoothly after its opening on June 27, with more domestic routes introduced to meet the summer vacation travel boom.

Passengers are seen at the Chengdu Tianfu International Airport, on June 27, 2021. [Photo/IC]

The number of daily flights has risen from 188 to 217 since July 12, and is expected to reach about 1,138 by March 2023, according to the airport's development plan.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rescuers transfer patients from flooded hospital in Henan


Via helicopters and inflatable boats, rescuers have come to their aid and helped transfer patients and the people accompanying them to another safe hospital as soon as possible.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Rescuers help transfer stranded patients with an inflatable boat at Fuwai Central China Cardiovascular Hospital in Zhengzhou, capital of Central China's Henan province, on July 22, 2021. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]


Rescuers transfer stranded patients at Fuwai Central China Cardiovascular Hospital in Zhengzhou, capital of Central China's Henan province, on July 22, 2021. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]
Over 1,000 patients have been stranded at the Fuwai Central China Cardiovascular Hospital on Tuesday due to heavy rain in Zhengzhou, capital of Central China's Henan province. Via helicopters and inflatable boats, rescuers have come to their aid and helped transfer patients and the people accompanying them to another safe hospital as soon as possible.

Medical staff and rescuers lift an infant patient on a helicopter to transfer the baby from the flooded Fuwai Central China Cardiovascular Hospital in Zhengzhou, capital of Central China's Henan province, on July 22, 2021. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]

Medical workers carry a severely ill patient onto a helicopter at the flooded Fuwai Central China Cardiovascular Hospital in Zhengzhou, capital of Central China's Henan province, on July 22, 2021. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]

People hug each other after being transferred to a safe place from the inundated Fuwai Central China Cardiovascular Hospital in Zhengzhou, capital of Central China's Henan province, on July 22, 2021. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]

Rescuers help transfer stranded patients with an inflatable boat at Fuwai Central China Cardiovascular Hospital in Zhengzhou, capital of Central China's Henan province, on July 22, 2021. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A rescuer trudges through water on a street in Zhengzhou, Central China's Henan province, on July 20, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Two students perform Peking Opera in a summer camp in Nantong, East China’s Jiangsu province, on July 19, 2021. [Photo/IC]

An equestrian worker walks an Akhal-Teke horse at the Xinjiang Ancient Ecological Park, China's largest exhibition base for the rare breed famed for their speed and endurance, in Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on July 16, 2021. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]

Diners enjoy their meals in bubble-shaped air-conditioned rooms on the roof of a shopping mall in Changsha, Hunan province, on July 19, 2021. The facilities have gained popularity among customers amid the summer heat. [Yang Huafeng/China News Service]

Over 100 calligraphy and painting works created by oversea Chinese artists from 44 countries debut at an art show during the 44th session of UNESCO's World Heritage Committee, Fuzhou, Fujian province, July 20, 2021. [Photo/China News Service]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People visit an exhibition featuring Jingdezhen porcelain at the Hainan Provincial Museum on July 18, 2021 in Haikou, Hainan province. Over 100 works of 20 porcelain artists from Jingdezhen are on display in an exhibition focused on Jingdezhen ceramics, now running at the museum.[Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children's product expo kicks off in Shanghai


The 21st Shanghai International Children Baby Maternity Products Industry Expo opened in Shanghai on Wednesday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_12 photos in the above link_


July 14 2021...The 21st Shanghai International Children Baby Maternity Products Industry Expo opens in Shanghai on Wednesday. [Photo by Xing Yi/chinadaily.com.cn]


A total of 4,000 companies from home and abroad showcased products ranging from baby food to diapers to children toys and clothing in 300,000-square-meter exhibition area in the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai).



The three-day expo will last through Friday, and is expected to receive a total of 95,000 visitors, according to the organizer Informa Markets.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

淮禎0029 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
淮禎0032 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
淮禎0031 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
淮禎0036 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Pilot project launched in Hefei to provide free daycare services for students during summer holiday - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com






Children play football in the daycare class in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, July 21, 2021. Yaohai District of Hefei City launched a pilot project to provide free daycare services for the students during the summer holiday to ease the pressure on working parents who have to take care of their children at this time. (all photos by Xinhua/Xie Chen)

Children play cucurbit flute in the daycare class in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, July 21, 2021.

Children play handball in the daycare class in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, July 21, 2021.

Children take jump training in the daycare class in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, July 21, 2021.

Children play interactive games with robots in the daycare class in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, July 21, 2021.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A firefighter from Shandong province holds an infant in his arms and takes the baby out of the flooded area in Weishi town of Kaifeng city, Henan province, on July 22, 2021. [Photo by Song Jianzhou/for chinadaily.com.cn]

People are relocated to a temporary settlement site in a primary school after downpours caused flooding in Weihui, Henan province, July 23, 2021. More than 1,000 residents have been transferred to the school. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]

An infirmary is set up at the temporary shelter for people affected by flooding in Weihui, Henan province, July 23, 2021. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]

Volunteers arrange materials at the temporary settlement site for people affected by flooding in Weihui, Henan province, July 23, 2021. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]

People chat in the resettlement site in Weihui, Henan province, July 23, 2021. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Firefighters dispatched from Shandong province join forces to transfer stranded residents in Weishi town of Kaifeng city, Henan province, on July 22, 2021. [Photo by Bai Fangshuo/for chinadaily.com.cn]



Five firefighter teams have been dispatched on Wednesday from Jinan, Tai'an, Jining, Dezhou and Liaocheng, five cities in Shandong province, to aid in the rescue work in Kaifeng, a city hit by the heavy rainfall in northern Henan province.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

First gold medalist at Tokyo 2020 Olympics inspires hometown


Chinese shooter Yang Qian won the first gold medal of the Tokyo 2020 Olympic Games in the women's 10m air rifle on Saturday, and Yangjianong, a small village in Ningbo, East China's Zhejiang province, instantly became astir, with fellow villagers clapping and cheering at the news.




www.chinadaily.com.cn












China's markswoman Yang Qian wins first gold medal







www.chinadaily.com.cn





People celebrate Yang Qian's victory in the women's 10m air rifle competition at the cultural auditorium of Yangjianong village, Ningbo, East China's Zhejiang province, on July 24, 2021. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

China's Yang Qian reacts during the competition. [Photo/IC]

China's Yang Qian celebrates after winning the competition. [Photo/IC]

China's Yang Qian reacts during the victory ceremony. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Robots dance at the 2nd China Intelligent Terminal Industry Development Conference in Yibin, Southwest China's Sichuan province, on July 10, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A satellite model on display at the 2nd China Intelligent Terminal Industry Development Conference in Yibin, Southwest China's Sichuan province, on July 10, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A 5G onboard dedicated communication terminal for unmanned aerial vehicles on display at the 2nd China Intelligent Terminal Industry Development Conference in Yibin, Southwest China's Sichuan province, on July 10, 2021. [Photo/IC]

People visit the 2nd China Intelligent Terminal Industry Development Conference in Yibin, Southwest China's Sichuan province, on July 10, 2021. [Photo/IC] Smart connections were highlighted at the 2nd China Intelligent Terminal Industry Development Conference in Yibin, Southwest China's Sichuan province.

A staff member shows Ku band VSAT terminal equipment at the 2nd China Intelligent Terminal Industry Development Conference in Yibin, Southwest China's Sichuan province, on July 10, 2021. [Photo/IC] The event had four exhibition areas including top brands, intelligent communications, intelligent Yibin and intelligent transportation, with products from 74 companies on display.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese duo win first diving gold of Tokyo Olympics


China's Shi Tingmao/Wang Han won the women's synchronised 3m springboard gold with 326.40 points at Tokyo 2020 on Sunday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn







Medalists Shi Tingmao (L) and Wang Han of China react on the awarding ceremony of the women's synchronised 3m springboard of diving at Tokyo 2020 Olympic Games in Tokyo, Japan, July 25, 2021. [Photos/Xinhua]

Shi Tingmao (front) and Wang Han of China hug each other during the women's synchronised 3m springboard final of diving at Tokyo 2020 Olympic Games in Tokyo, Japan, July 25, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Shi Tingmao (front) and Wang Han of China compete during the women's synchronised 3m springboard final of diving at Tokyo 2020 Olympic Games in Tokyo, Japan, July 25, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


In pics: knife-makers in Lhorong County, China's Tibet - Xinhua | English.news.cn


*
A worker engraves a finished Tibetan knife with laser at an ethnic handicrafts cooperative in Lhorong County of Chamdo Prefecture, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, July 23, 2021. The craft of Tibetan knife-making dates back to more than 1,000 years ago. Tibetan knives are well noted for their versatility as tools in farming and daily life, weapons for self-defense, and pieces of personal decoration. Thanks to modern technology and marketing strategies, knife-makers in Lhorong County are able to bring their expertise into full play and deliver products of higher quality at more lucrative prices. (Xinhua/Li Xin)

A worker matches a finished Tibetan knife with a scabbard at an ethnic handicrafts cooperative in Lhorong County, Chamdo Prefecture, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, July 23, 2021.

A worker forges a Tibetan knife at an ethnic handicrafts cooperative in Lhorong County, Chamdo Prefecture, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, July 23, 2021.

A worker checks a finished Tibetan knife at an ethnic handicrafts cooperative in Lhorong County, Chamdo Prefecture, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, July 23, 2021.

Workers sharpen Tibetan knives at an ethnic handicrafts cooperative in Lhorong County, Chamdo Prefecture, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, July 23, 2021.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hangzhou-Shaoxing-Taizhou high-speed railway completes construction


The Hangzhou-Shaoxing-Taizhou high-speed railway in East China's Zhejiang province completed construction on Tuesday, and is estimated to start operation by the end of this year, CCTV News reported.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Workers lay the track of the Hangzhou-Shaoxing-Taizhou high-speed railway in Wenling, East China's Zhejiang province, on June 22, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]
The Hangzhou-Shaoxing-Taizhou high-speed railway in East China's Zhejiang province completed construction on Tuesday, and is estimated to start operation by the end of this year, CCTV News reported.
With a total length of 266.9 km and a designed speed of 350 km/h, the railway was among the first batch of public-private partnership pilot projects in China.

Workers celebrate the completion of the Hangzhou-Shaoxing-Taizhou high-speed railway in Wenling, East China's Zhejiang province, on June 22, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Workers set up contact lines for the Hangzhou-Shaoxing-Taizhou high-speed railway in Tiantai, East China's Zhejiang province, on April 18, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

The last piece of steel beam is hoisted at the construction site of the Jiaojiang grand bridge, a key project of the Hangzhou-Shaoxing-Taizhou inter-city railway, in East China's Zhejiang province, on April 17, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Hangzhou-Shaoxing-Taizhou high-speed railway track in East China's Zhejiang province, on Feb 1, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

2nd China-CEEC Expo opens to public visitors



A Chinese bullet train model for export attracts visitors at the second China-Central and Eastern European Countries (CEEC) Expo in Ningbo, Zhejiang Province, June 9, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Gang)

A glass slipper from the Czech Republic attracts visitors at the second China-Central and Eastern European Countries (CEEC) Expo in Ningbo, Zhejiang Province, June 9, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Gang)

Visitors experience on a Slovenian-made plane at the second China-Central and Eastern European Countries (CEEC) Expo in Ningbo, Zhejiang Province, June 9, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Gang)
A Polish yacht attracts visitors at the second China-Central and Eastern European Countries (CEEC) Expo in Ningbo, Zhejiang Province, June 9, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Gang)
The model of a new energy project invested and constructed by Chinese companies overseas attracts visitors at the second China-Central and Eastern European Countries (CEEC) Expo in Ningbo, Zhejiang Province, June 9, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Gang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_9798 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9819 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9850 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9866 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Wu Fu Long Alleyway, Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr
 A security kiosk that provides so-called smart payphone services by Runen LIU, on Flickr
 Rest by Runen LIU, on Flickr
 Boy waiting on the back of a bicycle by Runen LIU, on Flickr
 Rumali roti by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese weightlifter Li Fabin competes during the men's 61kg event at the 2020 Tokyo Olympic Games, Japan, July 25, 2021.
Li won the Olympic gold for weightlifting in the men's 61kg category on Sunday with a total of 313kg. This is the second gold medal of China's weight lifting team and the fifth gold of the Chinese delegation in the Tokyo 2020. (Photos/VCG)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's Quanzhou added to UNESCO World Heritage List



Photo shows the Qingjing Mosque in Quanzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province. Built in 1009, Northern Song Dynasty (960-1127), it is one of the oldest Islamic monasteries in China. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Dongming)
China's "Quanzhou: Emporium of the World in Song Dynasty (960-1279) and Yuan Dynasty (1271-1368)" was added to the UNESCO World Heritage List as a cultural site on Sunday, bringing the total number of the country's UNESCO World Heritage sites to 56.

Photo shows the Liusheng Pagoda in Quanzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province. The Liusheng Pagoda is where merchant ships would shift course from the main shipping route to inner ports of Quanzhou. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Dongming)

Photo shows the Kaiyuan Temple, the largest Buddhist temple in Fujian Province. It is a testament to the coexistence of various religious arts. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Dongming)

Photo shows the Zhenwu Temple in Quanzhou, an important place for "praying for safe sea voyages" in ancient China. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Dongming)

Photo shows the Tianhou Temple in Quanzhou. As the oldest and best preserved Mazu temple in China, the Tianhou Temple remains an important center of Mazu worship. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Dongming)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China Hammock Dance Championships is held in Tianjin on July 22, 2021. Sixty-five competitors of ten categories including middle-aged group, youth group, art group and professional competition group have participated in this competition. (Photo: China News Service/Tong Yu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rescuers prepare to pump rainwater out of a road at a residential area in Zhoushan, east China's Zhejiang Province, July 25, 2021. China's national observatory on Sunday continued its orange alert for Typhoon In-Fa, which made landfall in Zhejiang at around Sunday noon. (Photos by Chen Yongjian/Xinhua)

People fill up sandbags to reinforce river banks in Changxing County of Huzhou City, east China's Zhejiang Province, July 25, 2021. (Photo by Wu Zheng/Xinhua)

A policeman transfers a stranded woman in Daishan County of Zhoushan, east China's Zhejiang Province, July 24, 2021. China's national observatory on Sunday continued its orange alert for Typhoon In-Fa, which made landfall in Zhejiang at around Sunday noon. (Photo by Zou Xunyong/Xinhua)

A pump station starts emergency discharging to prevent flooding in Jintang Island of Zhoushan, east China's Zhejiang Province, July 25, 2021. China's national observatory on Sunday continued its orange alert for Typhoon In-Fa, which made landfall in Zhejiang at around Sunday noon. (Photo by Yao Feng/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai*
On the way home from school in Shanghai by Runen LIU, on Flickr
A sunday afternoon of the bourgeois youths by Runen LIU, on Flickr
An afternoon in the style of the bourgeoisie by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Chinese pancake shop by Runen LIU, on Flickr
A mobile flower stall on the corner of the street by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_0739 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_0730 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_0794 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_0815 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A competitor walks on a T stage in Nagqu, China's Tibet Autonomous Region, July 26, 2021. Forty competitors from different pastoral areas in Tibet were dressed in local traditional costumes and showed talents during the competition. The competition finished on Monday. (Photo: China News Service/ Liu Zhongjun)

A 19-year-old Tibetan girl wins the championship of the female team in Nagqu, China's Tibet Autonomous Region, July 26, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/ Liu Zhongjun)

A woman dressed in traditional costumes takes part in the competition in Nagqu, China's Tibet Autonomous Region, July 26, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/ Liu Zhongjun)


Men dressed in traditional costumes takes part in the competition in Nagqu, China's Tibet Autonomous Region, July 26, 2021. (Photos: China News Service/ Liu Zhongjun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Workers adjust the facilities of the Fire Eye nucleic acid(covid-19) test laboratory at an Expo in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province on July 26, 2021. (all photos: China News Service/ Yang Bo)



Covering 8,000 square meters, the laboratory has 12 solid and 15 flexible air domes, which can improve the testing efficiency and reduce infection risks. The Fire Eye laboratory is expected to test 2 million people a day by taking "10 in 1" mixing nucleic acid test method.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The 2021 National Hot Air Balloon Open Championships and Hulunbuir Grassland air show in Hulunbuir, Inner Mongolia autonomous region, was held from Friday to Sunday. [all photos by Sun Xuan/For chinadaily.com.cn]

About 200 pilots, coaches and referees from across China took part in the 2021 National Hot Air Balloon Open Championships and Hulunbuir Grassland air show in Hulunbuir, Inner Mongolia autonomous region, from Friday to Sunday. 

About 100 aircraft were either used or on display. 

The three-day event also included five air shows involving air trikes, powered paragliders and large model aircraft, together with a music carnival.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing subway stations open convenience stores


Three subway stations in Beijing have recently introduced convenience stores, providing a variety of retail services for passengers.




www.chinadaily.com.cn







A JD convenience store is seen at Caishikou subway station on Line 7 on July 26, 2021. It provides intelligent retail services and other conveniences like clothes recycling, document printing, mobile phone repair and free services such as medical kits, hot water, charging and baggage storage. [Photos/IC]

A Lawson convenience store is seen at Hepingli Beijie subway station on Line 5 on July 26, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A Deligogo convenience store is seen at the Qingnian Lu subway station on Line 6 on July 25, 2021. [Photo/Sipa]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Henan river breach sealed after tireless work


Henan river breach sealed after tireless work




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A rescue crew celebrates as a river bank at the Gongchanzhuyi section of Weihe River was successfully sealed on Monday at Xinxiang city, Central China's Henan province. [Photo by Yuan Jintao/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A photo shows armed police officers carrying sand bags to seal the breach of a river bank at the Gongchanzhuyi section of Weihe River on July 24. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]

A photo shows armed police officers using barbed wire to bind multiple sandbags to form earthwork for sealing operations on July 24. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]

Armed police officers fill sand bags with sand and rocks to seal the breach on July 24. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]

A helicopter dropped the container to seal the breach on July 25. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ariel1021 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Ariel1025 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Ariel1029 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Ariel1015 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai*
Cyclists by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Old man and dog by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Defense Communications one of the makers of visual pollution of the sky by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Courier by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Smile by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A digital sand table is showcased during the 2021 Beijing digital economy experience week, held at the Chaoyang Museum of Urban Planning in Beijing on July 27, 2021. [Photo/IC]

The "Development Achievements" display area is seen at the Chaoyang Museum of Urban Planning in Beijing on July 27, 2021. [Photo/IC]



The "Development Cultural Heritage" display area is seen at the Chaoyang Museum of Urban Planning. [Photo/IC]

The 2021 Beijing digital economy experience week kicked off in Beijing on July 27, 2021. The event, covering 22 digital economy scenarios, 11 digital economy popular spots, and 12 information consumption experience centers, will present residents with an all-round interactive experience of the digital economy.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Firefighters from Wuhan pump the rainwater out of the Zhengzhou Subway station at 10 pm on July 26, 2021. The firefighter team from Wuhan joined rescue efforts to drain the rainwater out of the subway in Zhengzhou, Henan Province. (Photos/ Ai Shiyang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Documentary highlights intangible cultural heritage of Suzhou


A recent documentary, The Magic Craft of Suzhou, directed by Sun Zengtian, zooms in on the intangible cultural heritage of Suzhou in East China's Jiangsu province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Scenes from _The Magic Craft of Suzhou. _[Photo provided to China Daily]

A recent documentary, _The Magic Craft of Suzhou_, directed by Sun Zengtian, zooms in on the intangible cultural heritage of Suzhou in East China's Jiangsu province.

The documentary (*trailer*), released on July 10, chooses nine representative regional handicrafts, including Song brocade weaving skills, Su embroidery, Ming Dynasty (1368-1644) furniture and olive pit carving.

It tells the stories of 12 inheritors of intangible cultural heritage, who vary in age and area of expertise, but have all been dedicating their lives to protecting and passing down these arts and crafts' styles.

The city was listed by UNESCO in its Creative Cities Network in 2014 as a Creative City of Crafts and Folk Arts.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC6336-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC6360-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC6381-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC6412-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

From rubble to boomtown - Tangshan 45 years after deadly quake


Wednesday marks the 45th anniversary of the Tangshan earthquake. The 7.8-magnitude quake struck the city of Tangshan in Hebei province on July 28, 1976, killing more than 240,000 people and destroying virtually all buildings.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Wednesday marks the 45th anniversary of the Tangshan earthquake. The 7.8-magnitude quake struck the city of Tangshan in Hebei province on July 28, 1976, killing more than 240,000 people and destroying virtually all buildings. [Photo/Xinhua]
A resident presents flowers in front of a memorial wall at the Tangshan Earthquake Memorial Park in Tangshan, North China's Hebei province, July 27, 2021. 

Women mourn in front of a memorial wall at the Tangshan Earthquake Memorial Park in Tangshan, North China's Hebei province, July 28, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Aerial photo taken on July 28, 2021 shows a view of the Tangshan Earthquake Memorial Park in Tangshan, North China's Hebei province. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China launches the Tianhui 1-04 satellite from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Northwest China at noon on July 29. [Photo by Wang Jiangbo/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

China launched an Earth-observation satellite from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the northwestern Gobi Desert on Thursday, according to China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp.

The State-owned space giant said the satellite, called Tianhui 1-04, was carried by a Long March 2D carrier rocket that blasted off at 12:01 pm. This was the 381st launch by a Long March-series rocket.

Developed by Aerospace Dongfanghong, a subsidiary of the China Academy of Space Technology, the satellite will be used for scientific experiments, surveying land resources and land mapping.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Xiyou town is the first graffiti-themed commercial block in Shenzhen, Guangdong province. [Photo provided by Shenzhen Evening News]


A comprehensive renovation project is turning an urban village in Shenzhen, Guangdong province, into a graffiti-themed commercial zone.


Called Xiyou town, the block has a total commercial space of more than 50,000 square meters. Strolling there, tourists encounter uniquely creative graffiti paintings, all drawn by masters who have won international art awards. The colorful houses seem to be joined in clusters, like a dream town in a fairy tale.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Long-awaited hoops medal celebrated


After years of waiting for a team sports medal in Olympic basketball, the Chinese Women's 3X3 Basketball Team delivered a bronze medal to those dreamers on Wednesday, defeating France 16-14 at Japan's Aomi Urban Sports Park.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Players of China celebrate after winning the bronze-medal match of Women's Basketball 3x3 against France at the Tokyo 2020 Olympics in Japan on July 28, 2021. REUTERS/Andrew Boyers
After years of waiting for a team sports medal in Olympic basketball, the Chinese Women's 3X3 Basketball Team delivered a bronze medal to those dreamers on Wednesday, defeating France 16-14 at Japan's Aomi Urban Sports Park.

Yang Shuyu (L) of China competes during the women's 3x3 basketball semifinal between the Russian Olympic Committee (ROC) team and China in Tokyo, Japan, July 28, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Chinese rowers celebrate after winning the women's quadruple sculls final at the Tokyo 2020 Olympic Games in Japan on Wednesday. [PHOTO/XINHUA]

Shi Zhiyong of China in action in the men's 73kg weightlifting event at the Tokyo Olympics on July 28, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*HONG KONG*
The Peak - Officially Victoria Peak, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
The Peak - Walk downhill from the Peak down Barker Road to May Road, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
The Peak - Walk downhill from the Peak down Barker Road to May Road, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Jack Lloyd Photography, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Jack Lloyd Photography, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_3386 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3389 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3397 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3425 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

CIIE-themed market opens in Shanghai


Handicrafts from Iran, tea leaves from Sri Lanka, bracelets from Turkey, candies from northern Europe are some of the CIIE exhibits now available at the first CIIE-themed market in Shanghai's commercial street of Nanjing Road.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A poster of the China International Import Expo market is seen along the Nanjing Road in Shanghai on Wednesday. Handicrafts from Iran, tea leaves from Sri Lanka, bracelets from Turkey, candies from northern Europe are some of the CIIE exhibits now available at the first CIIE-themed market in Shanghai's commercial street of Nanjing Road. [Photo/IC]



People visit the CIIE market in Shanghai on Wednesday. [Photos/IC]

Products from Iran are available at the CIIE market in Shanghai on Wednesday. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: July 23 – 29


Ten photos from across China: July 23 – 29




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Visitors take photos of a stone Buddha head at the Tianlong Mountain Grottoes Museum in Taiyuan, North China's Shanxi province, July 24, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

A summer camp student practices martial arts at Longteng Martial Arts School in Lianyungang, East China's Jiangsu province, July 25, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A man struggles with umbrella on the street during the heavy winds and rain caused by "In-Fa" Typhoon in Shanghai, 25 July 2021. [Photo/IC]

Children perform a shadow puppet show in Tangshan city, North China's Hebei province, on July 27, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A look at a "Love zebra crossing" at Hejiang Park in Chengdu, Sichuan province. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Residents prepare sandbags to reinforce the embankment in Xunxian county, Central China's Henan province, July 29, 2021. [Photos/Xinhua]

Rescuers carry sandbags to reinforce the embankment in Xunxian county, Central China's Henan province, July 29, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Residents carry sandbags to reinforce the embankment in Xunxian county, Central China's Henan province, July 29, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]
Aerial photo taken on July 29, 2021 shows rescuers and local residents reinforcing the embankment in Xunxian County, central China's Henan Province. (Xinhua/Li An)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China harvests Olympic gold, silver in table tennis women's singles


China's Chen Meng beats teammate Sun Yingsha to win women's table tennis singles at the Tokyo Olympics




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Chen Meng, left, and Sun Yingsha of China pose with the national flag after Chen won the women's table tennis singles at the Tokyo Olympics in Japan on July 29,2021. [Photo/IC]


Chen Meng of China reacts during her match against Sun Yingsha of China in women's table tennis singles at the Tokyo Olympics in Japan on July 29,2021. [Photos/Xinhua]

Sun Yingsha of China celebrates after scoring during the women's singles final of the table tennis competition against her teammate Chen Meng at Tokyo 2020 Olympic Games in Tokyo, Japan, July 29, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Coach Ma Lin of China watch the the women's singles final of the table tennis competition between China's Chen Meng and Sun Yingsha at Tokyo 2020 Olympic Games in Tokyo, Japan, July 29, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*HONG KONG*
The Peak - Officially Victoria Peak, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
The Peak - Officially Victoria Peak, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
The Hong Kong Police Force by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Hong Kong Culture - Night Time, The Views, The Streets, Anything After Dark, all Districts, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
The Aqua Luna Fishing Junk, Harbour Tours, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_0167 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_0185 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_0268 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_0537 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Rescue and drainage work in progress in Weihui City, Henan - Xinhua | English.news.cn


*
Rescuers transfer stranded people into a bus in Weihui City, central China's Henan Province, July 28, 2021. Weihui City suffered from severe urban waterlogging due to the extremely heavy rainfall. Rescue and drainage work is still in progress there.

Rescuers search for stranded people while wading through waterlogged area in Weihui City, central China's Henan Province, July 28, 2021. 

Rescuers operate a pump to drain rainwater out of a road in flood-hit Weihui City, central China's Henan Province, July 28, 2021. (Xinhua/Li An)

Rescuers transfer stranded people in Weihui City, central China's Henan Province, July 28, 2021. (Xinhua/Li An)

Aerial photo taken on July 28, 2021 shows rescuers pumping rainwater out of a road in flood-hit Weihui City, central China's Henan Province. (Xinhua/Li An)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*HONG KONG*
Victoria Dockside Complex - The Rosewood Hotel, K11 Musea Shopping Mall + Apartments, TST, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
People in Hong Kong - Distracting me from my Car Photography by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Lamborghini Diablo Roadster Millennium VT - TORO by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Hong Kong Hotels - The Iconic Peninsula Hotel est. 1928 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
People in Hong Kong - Distracting me from my Car Photography by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*SHANGHAI*
Sharpening service by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Chinese chess by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Food delivery man by Runen LIU, on Flickr
The slogan on the banner: Seize the opportunity, seize the chance and enjoy the fruits of the requisition of your home. by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Waiting by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Exhibition to promote unity between HK police, public opens


A four-day exhibition organized by the Hong Kong Police Force opened Thursday at the Hong Kong Cultural Center.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Children explore mini police vehicles at an exhibition entitled "United We Stand", organized by the Hong Kong Police Force, at the Hong Kong Cultural Center on July 23, 2021. [Photo by EDMOND TANG/chinadaily.com.cn]

Children pose for photos with a "We love HK" sign at an exhibition entitled "United We Stand" at the Hong Kong Cultural Center on July 23, 2021. [Photo by EDMOND TANG/chinadaily.com.cn]

A visitor poses for a photo with members of the Railway Response Team during an exhibition entitled "United We Stand" at the Hong Kong Cultural Center on July 23, 2021. [Photo by EDMOND TANG/chinadaily.com.cn]

Visitors read messages displayed at an exhibition entitled "United We Stand" at the Hong Kong Cultural Center on July 23, 2021. [Photo by EDMOND TANG/chinadaily.com.cn]

A girl tries to find her way at the "Know the Facts" zone of an exhibition entitled "United We Stand" at the Hong Kong Cultural Center on July 23, 2021. [Photo by EDMOND TANG/ chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Inheriting the ancient art of silverware making


An Dao, 59, has been working at Chengdu Gold and Silver Products Factory for more than 40 years after graduating from high school.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





An Dao, 59, has been working at Chengdu Gold and Silver Products Factory for more than 40 years after graduating from high school.


Silver drawing, together with Shu embroidery, Shu brocade, lacquerware and bamboo weaving, are known as the "five treasures" of intangible cultural heritage in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province. In 2008, the technique was added to the National Intangible Cultural Heritage List.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC9317-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC9353-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC9339-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC9390-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC9440-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*HONG KONG...Luxurious Cars!*
McLaren - S 88 K by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
HKG Car Licence Plate - HZ 33 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Porsche - CG 311 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
McLaren - VT 6037 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
HKG Car Licence Plate - CM 188 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong... the iconic Star Ferry*

The Iconic Star Ferry in Hong Kong | One of the Worlds best value attractions, the ride costs virtually nothing. A little insider nugget for you - The Star Ferry Company is owned by Wharf Holdings a large Property Conglomerate who I imagine subsidise the fare, they own the Harbour City Complex which is 3 huge malls in the same place, Ocean Terminal, Ocean Centre and Harbour City... this complex is conveniently located next to the Star Ferry Pier in TST, Kowloon.

The ride from TST, Kowloon across Victoria Harbour to the Central Business District on Hong Kong Island (and vice versa) takes about 8 minutes these days, when I was a kid it was more like 20 minutes but there was a lot more boats in the harbour in the 1970's and land reclamation has reduced the actual distance.... To me there is nothing better than a ride on the Star Ferry no matter what the weather, it is simply fabulous and absolutely spectacular at night.

Most of the ferries in service were built in the 1960's and are in excellent condition.. A very simple phrase applies to the Star Ferry - JUST DO IT!
Hong Kong Transport - The Iconic Star Ferry, est. 1888, Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Hong Kong Transport - The Iconic Star Ferry, est. 1888, Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Hong Kong Transport - The Iconic Star Ferry, est. 1888, Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Hong Kong Transport - The Iconic Star Ferry, est. 1888, Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on FlickrHong Kong Transport - The Iconic Star Ferry, est. 1888, Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*HONG KONG*
Hong Kong Outlying Island - Cheung Chau Island | HK Triad member (probably) with a great tattoo by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
People in Hong Kong - Distracting me from my Car Photography by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Hong Kong Transport - MTR (Subway System), People, Trains, Signs, Stations + Misc. by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Hong Kong Hotels - The Iconic Peninsula Hotel est. 1928 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Private Walking Tours of Hong Kong | Cultural Tourism at it&#x27;s very best - j3tourshongkong.com by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pauline0001 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Pauline0003 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Pauline0005 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Pauline0007 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Pauline0002 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

High-tech gives new lift to game players at ChinaJoy


High-tech including virtual reality, 5G and artificial intelligence boosts experience of esports game players at ChinaJoy in Shanghai.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A visitor experiences flying with the aid of high-tech at the China Digital Entertainment Expo & Conference, or ChinaJoy, in Shanghai on July 30, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A visitor experiences motoring with the aid of high-tech at the China Digital Entertainment Expo & Conference, or ChinaJoy, in Shanghai on July 30, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A visitor plays ping-pong with a robot at the China Digital Entertainment Expo & Conference, or ChinaJoy, in Shanghai on July 30, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A visitor operates a machine with the aid of VR technology at the China Digital Entertainment Expo & Conference, or ChinaJoy, in Shanghai on July 30, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A visitor experiences VR technology at the China Digital Entertainment Expo & Conference, or ChinaJoy, in Shanghai on July 30, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Two airports in Shanghai strengthen epidemic prevention and control measures


*
This photo shows a disinfection robot disinfects the check-in hall at Terminal 2 of Shanghai Hongqiao Airport on Aug. 1, 2021. (Photo/Yin Liqin)

Shanghai Hongqiao Airport and Shanghai Pudong International Airport have strengthened epidemic prevention and control measures following the recent outbreak of coronavirus in east China's Nanjing. Staff members were arranged to check the health code of all passengers arriving in Shanghai one by one. The health declaration desks were set up in airports for passengers to declare on their own initiative.

Staff members take personal protective measures to serve the passengers at Terminal 2 of Shanghai Hongqiao Airport on Aug. 1, 2021. (Photo/Yin Liqin)
Passengers wearing masks wait for departure at Terminal 2 of Shanghai Hongqiao Airport on Aug. 1, 2021. (Photo/Yin Liqin)
Staff members disinfect the exit at Terminal 2 of Shanghai Hongqiao Airport on Aug. 1, 2021. (Photo/Yin Liqin)
A staff member monitors the temperature of passengers at Terminal 2 of Shanghai Hongqiao Airport on Aug. 1, 2021. (Photo/Yin Liqin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The China Digital Entertainment Expo and Conference, better known as China Joy, opened in Shanghai on Friday, the 19th edition this year.


Over 500 exhibitors joined the annual gaming industry pageant this year, including Tencent, Huawei, Perfect World, Qualcomm, Sony and China Mobile. Companies will demonstrate their latest progress and innovations in e-sports, livestreaming, 5G and cloud games during the four-day exhibition.
[all Photos by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Iconic Shanghai acrobatic show gets an upgrade


The resident show at Shanghai Circus World, ERA, starts its second edition featuring a slew of upgrades including new visual projections, costume designs and stunts, on July 29.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





The resident show at Shanghai Circus World, ERA, starts its second edition featuring a slew of upgrades including new visual projections, costume designs and stunts, on July 29. [all Photos by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

The new ERA 2 acrobatic show that started at Shanghai Circus World on July 31 features a slew of upgrades including new visual projections, costume designs and stunts.

Jointly produced by Shanghai Media Group (SMG), China Art and Entertainment Group Ltd (CAEG) and Shanghai Acrobatic Troupe, ERA has been performed 5,354 times between September 2005 and January 2020 to 5.25 million audiences. The total box office takings during this period was in excess of 650 million yuan. 

The resident show has for many years been a reflection of the vibrancy of Shanghai culture, said Yu Yigang, director of Shanghai Acrobatic Troupe.

"It is time we polished this cultural brand of Shanghai and create a new acrobatic show for today's audiences from home and abroad," he said.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Beijing 2021*
woman of 胡同 hútòng by hie chag, on Flickr
Girls take a commemorative photo at McDonald&#x27;s in Beijing by hie chag, on Flickr
great wall of china　焼き鳥 by hie chag, on Flickr
madam by hie chag, on Flickr
great wall of china by hie chag, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

立慈0005 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
立慈0004 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
立慈0006 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
立慈0007 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
立慈0001 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Free daycare services during summer vacation ease pressure on parents in Qinghai


Free daycare services during summer vacation ease pressure on parents in Qinghai




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Boys play soccer at a daycare center in Nyainca village of Maqen county, Golog Tibetan autonomous prefecture in Northwest China's Qinghai province, Aug 2, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

A college student volunteer teaches a singing lesson at a daycare center in Nyainca village of Maqen county, Golog Tibetan autonomous prefecture in Northwest China's Qinghai province, Aug 2, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Children play a game guided by college student volunteers at a daycare center in Nyainca village of Maqen county, Golog Tibetan autonomous prefecture in Northwest China's Qinghai province, Aug 2, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Children enjoy their summer vacation at a daycare center in Nyainca village of Maqen county, Golog Tibetan autonomous prefecture in Northwest China's Qinghai province, Aug 2, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Children learn painting at a daycare center in Nyainca village of Maqen county, Golog Tibetan autonomous prefecture in Northwest China's Qinghai province, Aug 2, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Water sports enthusiasts head to Beijing's Chaoyang Park


Water sports enthusiasts head to Beijing's Chaoyang Park




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Enthusiasts try kayaking in Chaoyang Park in Beijing, Aug 1, 2021. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]

A girl tries to stand up on a paddleboard in Chaoyang Park in Beijing, Aug 1, 2021. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]

Enthusiasts try kayaking in Chaoyang Park in Beijing, Aug 1, 2021. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]

Enthusiasts ride paddleboard in Chaoyang Park in Beijing, Aug 1, 2021. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





China speed: Team China win four gold medals in one hour at Tokyo Olympics






www.ecns.cn





This combo photo shows Chinese athletes win four gold medals in one hour on Monday at the Tokyo Olympics , bringing China's gold medal haul to 28. (Photo/ China News Service)

Wang Zhouyu of China competes during the women's 87kg weightlifting event at Tokyo 2020 Olympic Games in Tokyo, Japan, Aug. 2, 2021. (Photo/Agencies) Chinese weightlifter Wang Zhouyu pocketed a gold medal in the women's 87kg weightlifting event at the Tokyo Olympic Games on Monday. Wang succeeded on a snatch of 120 kg and a clean and jerk of 150 kg for a total of 270kg.

Liu Yang competes during the artistic gymnastics rings final at the Tokyo 2020 Olympic Games in Tokyo, Japan, Aug. 2, 2021. (Photo/VCG) Liu Yang nailed a 15.500 still rings routine, including a 9.0 execution score, to secure the gold medal in the event final.

Chinese shooter Zhang Changhong reacts during the 50m rifle 3 positions men's final at the Tokyo 2020 Olympic Games in Tokyo, Japan, Aug. 2, 2021. (Photo/Agencies) Zhang broke the world record with 466 points to win the men's 50m rifle 3 positions in his Olympic debut here on Monday, winning the fourth gold for the Chinese shooting squad in Tokyo.

China's Zhong Tianshi and Bao Shanju celebrate after the track cycling at the Tokyo 2020 Olympic Games in Tokyo, Japan, Aug. 2, 2021. (Photo/Agencies) The Chinese sprint team of Zhong Tianshi and Bao Shanju beat the German duo of Lea Sophie Friedrich and Emma Hinze in the finals to win the gold medal on Monday.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Sculptures of Clay Figure Zhang showcased in Beijing


An exhibition featuring painted sculptures of Clay Figure Zhang is underway at the National Art Museum of China in Beijing. Nearly 40 artworks created by masters Yang Zhizhong and Chen Yiqian are on display, showing a high level of the traditional craft.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





An exhibition featuring painted sculptures of Clay Figure Zhang is underway at the National Art Museum of China in Beijing. Nearly 40 artworks created by masters Yang Zhizhong and Chen Yiqian are on display, showing a high level of the traditional craft.

Listed as a national intangible cultural heritage, the 200-year-old art form was created by Zhang Mingshan in the late Qing Dynasty (1644-1911). His clay figures were so lifelike that people recognized his art and named it after him.

It usually takes three months to complete a fine figurine after a series of processes, including preparing clay material, modeling clay into certain shapes, airing, firing and painting.


Artists Yang and Chen from Tianjin have inherited the art form and witnessed its development over the past decades. The exhibition runs until Sunday.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSCF0416 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0442 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF3074 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0229 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: July 30 – Aug 5







www.chinadaily.com.cn





A bolt of lightning flashes through the sky over Chengdu, Sichuan province in the early morning of Aug 5, 2021 as the city hunkers down for thunderstorms and rain. [Photo/IC]

Children compete in a 3-on-3 basketball game in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province on July 31, 2021. Nearly 200 players－both children and adults－from more than 10 communities across the province took part in the event to encourage participation in sports. [Lin Yunlong/For China Daily]

Fishing boats depart from a port in Zhoushan, Zhejiang province to begin their operations in the East China Sea on Aug 1, 2021, marking the end of a three-month fishing moratorium. [Zou Xunyong/For China Daily]

A girl rests in a dormitory at a temporary relocation site in a middle school in Xunxian county of Hebi city, Central China's Henan province, on July 30, 2021. More than 13.91 million people in 150 county-level regions were affected by torrential rains. [Photo/Xinhua]

A gigantic sand sculpture in the Shahu Lake scenic area in Pingluo county of Shizuishan, Northwest China's Ningxia Hui autonomous region, attracts many visitors on July 31, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Typhoon Lupit makes second landfall in East China's Fujian


Typhoon Lupit made its second landfall on Thursday in East China's Fujian province, bringing heavy downpours and forcing the evacuation of thousands.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Municipal workers clean a clogged sewer in Jimei district of Xiamen, East China's Fujian province, Aug 5, 2021. Typhoon Lupit made its second landfall on Thursday in Fujian province, bringing heavy downpours and forcing the evacuation of thousands. The local government has initiated an emergency response to flood and waterlogging amid torrential rains brought by Lupit. [Photo/Xinhua]

Three goats take shelter from the rain outside a residential house in Dongyao village of Xiamen, East China's Fujian province, Aug 5, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

A citizen wades through a waterlogged road on a motorcycle in Jimei district of Xiamen, East China's Fujian province, Aug 5, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Firefighters carry out rescue operation in Jimei district of Xiamen, East China's Fujian province, Aug 5, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Rescuers evacuate a citizen to a safe area in Dongyao village of Xiamen, East China's Fujian province, Aug 5, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Kids learn to play soccer at a free soccer camp in Shushan Primary School in Hefei, East China's Anhui province, on July 30, 2021. [Photos/IC]

Children learn to make sachets in celebration of the upcoming Dragon Boat Festival at a kindergarten in Huzhou, Zhejiang province, on June 9, 2021. The school organized activities including the making of sachets, tiger-head shoes and paper dragon boats to pass on festive traditions to the children. The festival falls on Monday. Xu Binhua/For China Daily

Groom Kou Xuechao drinks wine with bride Li Yuanyuan at a group wedding for employees of a railway construction company in Hefei, Anhui province, on June 6, 2021. Some newlyweds had postponed their weddings several times because they were busy at work. Zhang Dagang/For China Daily


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China marks 70th anniversary of founding of Yushu Tibetan autonomous prefecture







www.chinadaily.com.cn







Local residents perform traditional horse racing during a celebration marking the 70th anniversary of the founding of Yushu Tibetan autonomous prefecture, in Northwest China's Qinghai province, Aug 4, 2021. [Photos/Xinhua]


Local residents perform during a celebration marking the 70th anniversary of the founding of Yushu Tibetan autonomous prefecture, in Northwest China's Qinghai province, Aug 4, 2021. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Digital tech, AI makes dining smart, delicious at eatery


Powered by digital technology and artificial intelligence, a smart restaurant has burst into the dining scene this July in Hongqiao community, Changning district in Shanghai.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A customer pays for food via the smart catering system in the smart restaurant in Shanghai on Aug 3, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A robot puts noodles into a bowl, in the smart restaurant in Shanghai on Aug 3, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Seniors have meals at a smart restaurant in Shanghai on Aug 3, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A woman picks up take-away via an intelligent ordering system in the smart restaurant in Shanghai, on Aug 3, 2021. [Photo/IC]

The facade of the smart restaurant in Shanghai, on Aug 3, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Chinese gymnast Guan Chenchen wins gold in balance beam at Tokyo Olympics


*

Chinese gymnast Guan Chenchen competes during the artistic gymnastics women's balance beam final at the Tokyo 2020 Olympic Games in Tokyo, Japan, Aug. 3, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Fu Tian)
China's Guan Chenchen and Tang Xijing clinched gold and silver medals respectively in women's balance beam at Tokyo Olympics on Tuesday.


16-year-old Guan, a balance beam specialist, topped the competition in 14.633 points, trailed by her teammate Tang in 14.233 points.

Guan Chenchen reacts during the awarding ceremony after the artistic gymnastics women's balance beam final at the Tokyo 2020 Olympic Games in Tokyo, Japan, Aug. 3, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Fu Tian)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Jing Jinshan, an intangible cultural heritage inheritor, shows the bamboo model of Chang'an Tower in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Aug. 4, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yuan)

Jing Jinshan presents the bamboo model of Guan Yu, one of the famous Chinese ancient figures, in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Aug. 4, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yuan)

Jing Jinshan presents the bamboo model of Xi'an Olympic Sports Center in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Aug. 4, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Yuan)

Jing Jinshan, 78, is the third generation inheritor of the provincial-level intangible cultural heritage Zhuzha, or a type of traditional craft of making bamboo crafts with mortise and tenon joint structure. Jing learned Zhuzha and wood crafting techniques from his father since he was young. His home is filled with exquisite bamboo works such as the Bell and Drum Towers of Xi'an and the Chang'an Tower. Jing hopes to record the history of the city in his way.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Carmakers vie for Gen Z and anime fans at China Joy


Domestic carmakers and joint ventures showcased their tailor-made car models at the China Digital Entertainment Expo and Conference, or China Joy, from July 30 to Aug 2, in a bid to compete for young consumers as well as anime fans.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Chinese carmaker Great Wall Motor joins hands with game brand Honor of Kings to release an all-new SUV model WEY Macchiato at China Joy on Aug 4, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A Great Wall Motors Ora brand model is seen at China Joy on Aug 4, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Chinese carmaker BYD showcases a new Chinese-style model at China Joy on Aug 4, 2021. [Photo/IC]

An F1 sports car is showcased at the AMD booth at China Joy on Aug 4, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Chinese carmaker BYD showcases a new Chinese-style model at China Joy on Aug 4, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Modern techniques brew new success for old tea farm in Tibet


Yigong tea plantation, the highest in the world with an altitude of around 2,200 meters, welcomes its picking season from late May to early July.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Workers pick the tea at Yigong tea plantation, in Yigong, Nyingchi in Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, on July 29, 2021. [Photo by Zhao Shiyue/chinadaily.com.cn]

A worker shows the tea she picks in Yigong tea plantation, in Yigong, Nyingchi in Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, on July 29, 2021. [Photo by Zhao Shiyue/chinadaily.com.cn]

Huang Hualin, a senior agronomist of the Tea Research Institute at Guangdong Academy of Agricultural Science, teaches farmers planting techniques at Yigong Tea Plantation in Nyingchi, China's Tibet autonomous region. [Photo by Zhang Yangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

Tea products for sale in the tea farm, Yigong, Nyingchi in Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, on July 29, 2021. [Photo by Zhao Shiyue/chinadaily.com.cn]

A view of the tea farm, Yigong, Nyingchi in Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, on July 29, 2021. [Photo by Zhao Shiyue/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_5145 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5168 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5183 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5220 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_5241 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Pic story of a young designer in Beijing - Xinhua | English.news.cn


*
Zhang Jinyue paints at home in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 8, 2021. Zhang Jinyue, who graduated from Beijing International Studies University in 2020 and currently lives in Beijing, is an illustrator and fashion designer. In Zhang's view, art design is a medium to build self-worth and express her emotions. Besides art creation, Zhang also runs an online shop. All the products sold in Zhang's shop are designed by herself. Painting, handicrafts making, clothing design, online shop operation and participation in offline art festivals are part of Zhang's work. "Sometimes when I attend an art festival and meet people wearing clothes or carrying bags of my designs, I think it is the best recognition of me," Zhang said. When she encountered a bottleneck in the design, Zhang would read art books, visit art exhibitions and communicate with senior practitioners for advice. She hopes to combine her designs with traditional Chinese culture. (all photos...Xinhua/Ren Chao)

Zhang Jinyue (R) introduces a ring designed by her to a visitor at an exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, July 24, 2021.

Zhang Jinyue makes a hat at home in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 8, 2021.

Zhang Jinyue paints a portrait for a visitor at an exhibition in Beijing, capital of China, July 24, 2021.

Zhang Jinyue designs clothing at home in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 8, 2021.
_She should smile now and then!_


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A new road bridge officially opens to traffic in East China's Anhui province on Sunday, Aug 8, 2021. [Photos / Provide to chinadaily.com.cn]

A new road bridge officially opened to traffic in East China's Anhui province on Sunday.

The Heliuye Road Bridge is 540 meters long and 52.5 meters wide. It spans the navigating channel of the project of diverting the Yangtze River to the Huaihe River and is a key part of the project.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

TV documentary seeks to raise awareness on dyslexia among schoolchildren







www.chinadaily.com.cn




_ A GOOD read!!^^_


Ruoxi is one of the three protagonists featured in _The Chosen One_, a TV documentary about the challenges children with dyslexia and their parents face. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Xiaoxiao is a rebellious youngster yearning for freedom from his strict mother. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Qunxiao reads. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Qunxiao wins recognition in school with the help of his parents. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

紫米優格0013 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
紫米優格0012 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
紫米優格0005 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
紫米優格0017 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Guizhou draws tourists with purple 'sea' of flowers


A purple flower sea at Gaopo town in Guiyang, Guizhou province has ushered in the most "romantic" time of the year, with millions of verbena plants in full bloom.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_Eleven photos in the above link._

A woman stands in the purple flower sea at Gaopo town in Guiyang, Guizhou province on Aug 8, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Tourists take selfies among the purple flower sea at Gaopo town in Guiyang, Guizhou province on Aug 8, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Tourists take photos of the purple flower sea at Gaopo town. [Photo/IC]


Tourists enjoy the purple flower sea at Gaopo town. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing Happy Valley celebrates 15th anniversary


Beijing Happy Valley theme park celebrated its 15thanniversary by hosting a gala on Thursday, joined by over a thousand visitors, media representatives and social media influencers.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Beijing Happy Valley theme park celebrated its 15th anniversary on July 29. [Photo provided to China Daily]


At the gala, the audience was treated to music and dance performances and gift-giving decided by lot. Loyal fans were invited onstage to share their stories about the park.

In celebration of the anniversary, Beijing Happy Valley previously opened its sixth project that centers on enriching tourists' nighttime experiences, with a diverse range of immersive shows and stage performances.

The theme park has now launched its seventh session of construction on the provisional theme, "Between the Mountains and Seas", which will draw on mythological elements from the ancient text, _Classic of Mountains and Seas_.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Night view of Yangtze River 180 art district in Hefei, Anhui - Xinhua | English.news.cn


*_Eight photos in the above link_

Aerial photo taken on Aug. 7, 2021 shows the night view of the Yangtze River 180 art district in Hefei City of east China's Anhui Province. Transformed from old factory buildings, the Yangtze River 180 art district is now a cultural and creative industry park, which provides the citizens with space for recreation. (all Photos by Xie Chen/Xinhua)

People visit the Yangtze River 180 art district in Hefei City of east China's Anhui Province, Aug. 7, 2021.


People shop at the Yangtze River 180 art district in Hefei City of east China's Anhui Province, Aug. 7, 2021.

People dine at the Yangtze River 180 art district in Hefei City of east China's Anhui Province, Aug. 7, 2021.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A poetic scenery is seen in the Hongcun Village, Huangshan City in Anhui Province, August 8, 2021. The charming view of the village has attracted students and artists from Hefei (the capital of Anhui Province) and other places to come for sketching. The village was designated as the world heritage site by UNESCO in 2000. (Photos/ Wu Shouyi)

Visitors explore the Hongcun village, Huangshan city in Anhui Province, August 8, 2021. (Photo/ Wu Shouyi)

Students and artists draw the charming view of the Hongcun Village in Anhui Province, August 8, 2021. (Photos/ Wu Shouyi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos released on August 8, 2021 presents figures of Chinese shadow play.


Zhao Zengtao is a regional intangible cultural heritage inheritor of the shadow play in China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region. Having engaged in shadow play for years, Zhao hopes to pass this craftsmanship down. (Photos/ Yu Jing)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_9952 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9977 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9995 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_0042 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Toy Story hotel makes childhood dreams come true


A Toy Story-themed hotel makes people's childhood dreams come true at the Shanghai Disney Resort in China's financial hub of Shanghai.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






The front entrance of the Toy Story-themed hotel is seen at Shanghai Disney Resort in Shanghai on Aug 7, 2021. [Photo/IC]

"Buzz Lightyear" is seen in a Toy Story-themed hotel at Shanghai Disney Resort in Shanghai on Aug 7, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A boy lies in a bed covered with a sheet with cartoon characters in a Toy Story-themed hotel at Shanghai Disney Resort in Shanghai on Aug 7, 2021. [Photo/IC]

"Woody" is seen in a Toy Story-themed hotel at Shanghai Disney Resort in Shanghai on Aug 7, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A woman checks in at the Toy Story-themed hotel at Shanghai Disney Resort in Shanghai on Aug 7, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Xujiachong village, a migration village formed in Central China's Hubei province after the Three Gorges Project, has established a specialized cooperative for embroiderers. Since 2013, the company has designed a series of daily articles using local embroidery.



This business mode has kept many local embroiderers employed. Now their products include many handicrafts, such as decorative paintings and pillows, allowing more customers to appreciate Yichang embroidery.[all Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Guests take the lead in playing the "rainbow rush" water racer slide at the Water World Ocean Park, Hong Kong Island, Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) on August 9, 2021. The 17 meters high eight-lane racer slide will officially open to the public on September 21. (Photo: China News Service/ Li Zhihua)
A child plays the "rainbow rush" water racer slide at the Ocean Park, Hong Kong Island, Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) on August 9, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/ Li Zhihua)

Models pose for photo in front of the "rainbow rush" water racer slide facilities at the Ocean Park, Hong Kong Island, HKSAR on August 9, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/ Li Zhihua)
Timers that hang over the shelves allow visitors to race the speeds while enjoying the racer slides at the Ocean Park, Hong Kong Island, HKSAR on August 9, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/ Li Zhihua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Crew members pose for photos with a CR400AF Fuxing intelligent bullet train in southwest China's Chongqing, June 23, 2021. The CR400AF Fuxing intelligent bullet train will be put into service on the railway linking Chengdu, capital city of southwest China's Sichuang Province, and Chongqing on Friday. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)

A crew member walks past a CR400AF Fuxing intelligent bullet train in southwest China's Chongqing, June 23, 2021.


A crew member shows the function of various on-board equipment on a CR400AF Fuxing intelligent bullet train in southwest China's Chongqing, June 23, 2021.

A crew member walks through a passenger coach on a CR400AF Fuxing intelligent bullet train in southwest China's Chongqing, June 23, 2021.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Joy0031 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Joy0032 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Joy0035 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Joy0033 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Trams for 2022 Winter Games set for testing


A tram on rails for visitors attending the 2022 Winter Olympic Games in Taizicheng Resort — located in the Chongli district of Zhangjiakou, Hebei province — are expected to make their debut in the next two months and start running regularly in December, according to the resort operator, Sinobo...




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A completed tram at CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co, the producer of the trams for Chongli, Zhangjiakou, Hebei province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A tram on rails for visitors attending the 2022 Winter Olympic Games at Taizicheng Resort — located in the Chongli district of Zhangjiakou, North China's Hebei province — is expected to make its debut in the next two months and start running regularly in December, according to the resort operator, Sinobo Group.
Chongli, which is about 200 kilometers northwest of Beijing, will host most of the skiing events during the upcoming Games. Taizicheng Resort is in the central part of the district's competition area.

A completed tram being tested at CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co, the producer of the trams for Chongli, Zhangjiakou, Hebei province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The interior of a completed tram at CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co, the producer of the trams for Chongli, Zhangjiakou, Hebei province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Guizhou teens learn cultural heritage during summer break


Teens from Pingqiu village, Qiandongnan Miao and Dong autonomous prefecture in Southwest China's Guizhou province discovered the charm of Dong embroidery during their summer break.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Children from Pingqiu village, Qiandongnan Miao and Dong autonomous prefecture in Southwest China's Guizhou province discovered the charm of Dong embroidery during their summer break.


A national lineage holder of Dong embroidery visited the school and taught the students some basic patterning techniques.


Dong embroidery, a unique part of local ethnic culture, is known for its vibrant color and simplicity. It was listed as a national intangible cultural heritage in 2011.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Security guard creates paper cuts of Chinese myths




Photos released on August 9 shows papercutting works created by Li Minxian, a security guard and paper-cutting teacher of a middle school in Zhuanlang County, Pingliang, Gansu Province. (Photos/ Guo Huimin)



Li is a folklore papercutting master in Pingliang. His decorated works, some are in styles of Chinese myths, won prizes at Chinese and international competitions.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ink paintings portray Chinese athletes in 2020 Tokyo Olympics


Artist He Jialin has created a total of 38 ink paintings to record Chinese athletes who attended the 2020 Tokyo Olympic Games.




global.chinadaily.com.cn




Twenty-one images in the above link!


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

如如咪2021 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
如如咪2018 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
如如咪2022 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
如如咪2020 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Zheng Xiuqian, a representative inheritor of Fuzhou bodiless lacquerware, shows the needle carving techniques of lacquer art, July 23, 2021. 



Fuzhou lacquerware is one of three craftsmanship treasures in China, with the other two being Jingdezhen porcelain and Beijing cloisonne enamelware. Today, Fuzhou is also recognized as the birthplace of contemporary lacquer art in China.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Aerial photos shows terminal of the Qingdao Jiaodong International Airport in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Aug. 11, 2021. The new Qingdao Jiaodong International Airport will be put into operation on Aug. 12, while the old Qingdao Liuting International Airport will be closed. Positioned as an international hub airport in Northeast Asia, the new airport is planned to meet 35 million annual passenger throughput by 2025. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)


Aerial photo shows the air traffic control tower of Qingdao Jiaodong International Airport in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Aug. 11, 2021.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Profile: Everlasting fire on ice of northwest China's Ningxia - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




_Full story in the above link_


Skating coach Liu Wei (R) instructs young skaters at an ice rink in Yinchuan, capital of China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, Aug. 11, 2021. (Xinhua/Feng Kaihua)

Skating coach Liu Wei (3rd, L) encourages a young skater at an ice rink in Yinchuan, capital of China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, Aug. 11, 2021. (Xinhua/Feng Kaihua)


Young skaters attend a training session at an ice rink in Yinchuan, capital of China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, Aug. 11, 2021. (Xinhua/Feng Kaihua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China, 2021 by Diego Herculano, on Flickr
CHINA by gabriele bettelli, on Flickr
CHINA by gabriele bettelli, on Flickr
CHINA by gabriele bettelli, on Flickr
CHINA - Shanghai by gabriele bettelli, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Kiki0044 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Kiki0043 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Kiki0046 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Kiki0045 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ships in Quanzhou set sail as fishing moratorium ends


Seasonal fishing ban lifted in Fujian province




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Ships at harbors in Shishi city, Quanzhou, East China's Fujian province are ready to set sail, as the three-month fishing moratorium ended on Aug 16. It is a spectacular scene as hundreds of fishing boats line up on the vast blue sea. [Photo/VCG]



Aerial photo taken on Aug 16, 2021 shows fishing boats sailing on the sea of Quanzhou Bay in Quanzhou, East China's Fujian province. A three-and-a-half-month seasonal fishing ban on the sea area of the province was lifted on Monday. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tourists enjoy the sunflower field in Qilipu village of Huaiyin district in Jinan, Shandong province on Aug 14, 2021. [Photo/IC]




More than 60,000 sunflowers are blooming in the fields in Qilipu village of Huaiyin district in Jinan, Shandong province. Currently, those sunflowers are in their full blossoming period, and will stay in that phase until mid- to late August. By planting the sunflowers, the village hopes not only to attract visitors, but also enhance the village's popularity into a rural leisure tourism destination.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pan Xiaoping packs agricultural products for delivery at a shop in Shuangyuan village of Shuangfeng county, Hunan province, on Aug 15, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Pan Xiaoping and her husband Cao Yichen returned to their hometown four years ago to start a cooperative to sell agricultural products in Shuangyuan village of Shuangfeng county, Hunan province.

By promoting their business on WeChat Moments, the couple's annual sales of agricultural products have surpassed 2.5 million yuan, boosting the income of more than 20 families and contributing to rural revitalization in the area.

Pan Xiaoping introduces chili sauce during a livestream in Shuangyuan village of Shuangfeng county, Hunan province, on Aug 15, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Pan Xiaoping checks pastries at a shop in Shuangyuan village of Shuangfeng county, Hunan province, on Aug 15, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Pan Xiaoping packs agricultural products for delivery at a shop in Shuangyuan village of Shuangfeng county, Hunan province, on Aug 15, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Pan Xiaoping packs agricultural products for delivery at a shop in Shuangyuan village of Shuangfeng county, Hunan province, on Aug 15, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

子諭1002 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
子諭1001 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
子諭1005 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
子諭1013 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A ceremony is held to kick off the construction of a bullet train operation depot for the Changde-Yiyang-Changsha High-Speed Railway in Changsha, Central China's Hunan province, on Aug 18, 2021. The depot covers an area of about 59.7 hectares, and will be completed within 11 months. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A villager dries chili peppers in a village in Bohu County, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, in August 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Nian Lei)

In recent years, Bohu County has continuously optimized its agricultural industry structure and adopted the mode of "cooperatives + bases + farmers", which has effectively boosted the income of local villagers.


Aerial photo shows harvested chili peppers are dried on the ground in Bohu County, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. (Photos: China News Service/Nian Lei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rail enthusiasts wait at the turnstiles to take the first train on the Tuen Ma line in Hong Kong at around 5 a.m. on June 27, 2021. (Photo/ Li Zhihua)

The 56 km long Tuen Ma line (TML), the longest railway line in the city, officially set off at 5:50 a.m. on Sunday. The full TML links the West Rail Line and Tuen Ma line phrase -1, serving 27 stations on the journey, including two newly opened stations: Sung Wong Toi Station and To Kwa Wan Station. The commencement of the new line brings passengers a more convenient and efficient commuting experience.


Hundreds of rail enthusiasts wait at Sung Wong Toi Station to take the first train of the Tuen Ma line on June 27, 2021. (Photo/ Li Zhihua)
Rail enthusiasts pose before the camera while taking the first train of the Tuen Ma line. (Photo/ Li Zhihua)
A young rail enthusiast takes a photo with the Tuen Ma line on June 27, 2021. (Photo/ Li Zhihua)

A young rail enthusiast(R) draws MTR route line map and the Tuen Ma line map and sends special gifts to Adi Lau Tin-shing, managing director of MTR, on June 27, 2021. (Photo/ Li Zhihua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Huang Binghong helps his grandchildren with homework in Bangtou Village, Chengxiang District of Putian, southeast China's Fujian Province, Aug. 15, 2021. Huang Binghong, 60, has 11 grandchildren ranging in age from 16-month-old to 12-year-old. Every summer, his grandchildren will gather in the village to spend their summer vacation with Huang.
(Photo by Zhou Yi/Xinhua)

Huang will take them to experience many kinds of farm work. "Living in the city, fruits and vegetables are within reach of the refrigerator for them. Through the experience of labor, they could know better that things don't come easily", said Huang. (Photo by Zhou Yi/Xinhua)

Huang Binghong guides his grandchildren planting vegetables in Bangtou Village, Chengxiang District of Putian, southeast China's Fujian Province, Aug. 15, 2021.

Huang Binghong leads his grandchildren to collect eggs in Bangtou Village, Chengxiang District of Putian, southeast China's Fujian Province, Aug. 15, 2021.

Huang Binghong and his grandchildren collect eggs in Bangtou Village, Chengxiang District of Putian, southeast China's Fujian Province, Aug. 15, 2021.

Huang Binghong holds his grandchild to pick longan in Bangtou Village, Chengxiang District of Putian, southeast China's Fujian Province, Aug. 15, 2021.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

100 anniversary of the founding of the communist Party of China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Shanghai China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Shanghai China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Shanghai China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Shanghai China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Guangzhou by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Guangzhou by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Guangzhou by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Guangzhou by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Guangzhou China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

倩倩4036 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
倩倩4035 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
倩倩4037 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
倩倩4044 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: Aug 13 – 19


Ten photos from across China: Aug 13 – 19




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Corgis are seen competing in a fun contest in North China's Tianjin, on Aug 14. [Photo/IC]

Children learn speedskating techniques at a park in Huai'an, Jiangsu province, on Aug 15. Many children choose to build up their bodies and minds by doing sports during the summer vacation, which runs through the end of August. ZHOU CHANGGUO/FOR CHINA DAILY

People with face masks worship at a temple, as Taiwan has seen a reduction of local infections and deaths after weeks of combating a serious outbreak, in Taipei, Taiwan, on Aug 15, 2021. [Photo/IC]

An aerial view of the sea of flowers near Fuxian Lake in Yuxi city, Southwest China's Yunnan province, Aug 16, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A family of herders catches one of the sheep to trade for yaks with other herders in Zoige, Sichuan province, on Aug 17. After a family trades 80 sheep for 20 yaks with herders who operate on a larger grassland area, the meadow the family usually uses for herding livestock will face lighter grazing, as yaks, unlike sheep, normally leave the final few centimeters of grass uneaten. The province has been guiding herders to adjust their livestock to ease the burden on meadows. JIANG HONGJING/XINHUA


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Six new national demonstration pedestrian streets


The second batch of national demonstration pedestrian streets announced by the Ministry of Commerce on July 23.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Visitors touch a cow-shaped sculpture on Wangfujing Commercial Street in Beijing, on Jan 31, 2021. [Photo/IC]

The second batch of national demonstration pedestrian streets announced by the Ministry of Commerce include Wangfujing Commercial Street in Beijing, Jinjie Street in Tianjin, Nanjing Road in Shanghai, Zhongjie Street in Shenyang, Jianghan Road in Wuhan, and Beijing Road in Guangzhou.

In the first half of this year, the total visit volume and turnover of the six pedestrian streets surged 65.8 percent and 102.4 percent year-on-year, and compared to the same period of 2019, growth reached 11.3 percent and 12.4 percent.

Violinists perform on Jinjie Street in Tianjin, on May 2, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Tourists walk on Nanjing Road in Shanghai, on June 14, 2021. [Photo/Sipa]

People cross the road on Zhongjie Street in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province, on June 30, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Visitors take photos of a wall painting on Beijing Road in Guangzhou, South China's Guangdong province, on Feb 28, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Walking down memory lane in Shanghai mall


The Raffles City shopping mall has recreated a lane market scene from the 1990s which has become popular to visit in Shanghai.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Visitors take photos at the lane market scene in Shanghai, on July 21, 2021. [Photo/IC]

The Raffles City shopping mall has recreated a lane market scene from the 1990s which has become popular to visit in Shanghai. Apart from selling snacks and other foods from childhood memories, the place also displays some cultural items -- including household supplies and appliances, wall posters, and books -- which deepen the nostalgia for the era.

People wait to dine at the lane market scene in Shanghai, on July 21, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Visitors select some traditional snacks at the lane market scene in Shanghai, on July 21, 2021. [Photo/IC]

People take photos of old televisions at the lane market scene in Shanghai, on July 21, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A woman poses with an old magazine stand at the lane market scene in Shanghai, on July 21, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Panda-shaped cakes are on display in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province, on Aug 19, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Cakes shaped into designs with Chinese characteristics have become a popular treat among customers in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province.

From pandas to faces with Peking Opera stage makeup, the cakes look so adorable and delicate that people consider them as art rather than food.

A woman takes photos of cakes with Chinese characteristics such as faces with stage makeup from Peking Opera in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province, on Aug 19, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Cake decorations with Chinese characteristics such as faces with Peking Opera stage makeup are on display in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province, on Aug 19, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A woman shows a panda-shaped cake in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province, on Aug 19, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A customer, left, chooses cakes with Chinese characteristics in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province, on Aug 19, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Screen image taken on Aug. 20, 2021 shows Chinese astronaut Nie Haisheng conducts extravehicular activities (EVAs) out of the space station core module Tianhe. (Photo/Courtesy of China Manned Space Agency)

Chinese astronauts Nie Haisheng and Liu Boming stepped out of the space station core module Tianhe by 10:12 a.m. (Beijing Time) on Friday to conduct extravehicular activities (EVAs) for a second time, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

They completed the installation of foot limiter and extravehicular workbench on the robotic arm. The two astronauts cooperated with each other to install relevant equipment outside the space station with the aid of the robotic arm. Astronaut Tang Hongbo in the capsule supported the two astronauts to carry out their EVAs.

Screen image taken on Aug. 20, 2021 shows Chinese astronaut Tang Hongbo works inside the space station core module Tianhe. (Photo/Courtesy of China Manned Space Agency)
Screen image taken on Aug. 20, 2021 shows Chinese astronaut Nie Haisheng prepares for the second round of extravehicular activities (EVAs). (Photo/Courtesy of China Manned Space Agency)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Qinling Giant Panda Research Center in Shaanxi witnesses birth of four cubs


In 2021, the Qinling Giant Panda Research Center in Shaanxi has witnessed the birth of four cubs, which raised the number of captive Qinling giant pandas to 36.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_Twelve photos in the above link._


A staff member takes care of a giant panda cub at the Qinling Giant Panda Research Center in Northwest China's Shaanxi province, Aug 20, 2021. In 2021, the research center has witnessed the birth of four cubs, which raised the number of captive Qinling giant pandas to 36. [Photo/Xinhua]

A staff member helps giant panda Ya Ya to breastfeed her baby at the Qinling Giant Panda Research Center in Northwest China's Shaanxi province, Aug 20, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Photo taken on Aug 20, 2021 shows a giant panda cub at the Qinling Giant Panda Research Center in Northwest China's Shaanxi province. [Photo/Xinhua]

Giant panda Ya Ya takes care of her baby at the Qinling Giant Panda Research Center in Northwest China's Shaanxi province, Aug 20, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A fine shell carving artwork on the theme of dragon is on display at a shell carving art museum in Wenzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, August 19, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Wang gang)
A museum staff strings seashells into wind chimes in Wenzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, August 19, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Wang gang)
A visitor takes photos of shell carving artworks at a shell carving art museum in Wenzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, August 19, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Wang gang)

An exquisite shell carving artwork is on display at a shell carving art museum in Wenzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, August 19, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Wang gang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

柯姿4009 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
柯姿4002 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
柯姿4012 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
柯姿4011 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children help with farm work in Hefei, East China's Anhui province, on Aug 18, 2021. [Photo/IC]




Farmers busily pick ripe peppers at an agriculture industrial park in Lianyungang, East China's Jiangsu province on Aug 17. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Top corporate art collection spotlighted in Beijing show


Miracle of Life, an exhibition set to open Sunday at Guardian Art Center in Beijing, will provide a glimpse into the wide and dynamic range of Taikang's cultural assets.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_Nine photos in the above link_

_Eulogy of the Yellow River_, by Chen Yifei. [Photo/Courtesy of Taikang Collection]

The boom in the Chinese art market over the past four decades has also spurred the rise of corporate art collections in the nation, including the noteworthy assemblage of art gathered over the years by the Taikang Insurance Group.

_Miracle of Life_, an exhibition set to open Sunday at Guardian Art Center in Beijing, will provide a glimpse into the wide and dynamic range of Taikang's cultural assets. On show are some 70 pieces of Chinese antiques, classical art and contemporary works, dating as far back as the Liangzhu Culture of Neolithic China. Over half of the pieces are on show to the public for the first time.

_The Violinist_, by Jin Shangyi. [Photo/Courtesy of Taikang Collection]

_Portrait of Xiao Jiang_, by Leng Jun. [Photo/Courtesy of Taikang Collection]

A three-tiered jade cong incised with humanoid-deity and animal combined masks belonging to the Liangzhu Cultural. [Photo/Courtesy of Taikang Collection]

_Migrant Wheat Reapers Arrive_, by Duan Jianwei. [Photo/Courtesy of Taikang Collection]

_Liu Zhidan_, by Gu Yuan. [Photo/Courtesy of Taikang Collection]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A grand gala is held in celebration of the 70th anniversary of the liberation of Tibet, in Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, Aug 19, 2021. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A pottery lamp shaped like a person is on exhibit at the National Museum of China on Aug 10. [Photo/Xinhua]

An exhibition highlighting archaeological findings from the Qin (221-206 BC) and Han (206 BC-AD 220) dynasties in Guangzhou opened at National Museum of China on Tuesday.

A total of 332 pieces and sets of cultural relics of the Qin and Han dynasties unearthed in Guangzhou have gone on show to visitors, including 38 first-class cultural relics, 43 second-class ones and 53 at the third-class level, as well as exquisite items that have not been rated.

The exhibition is divided into four sections, systematically displaying the glorious ancient historical and cultural features and characteristics of the Lingnan area. It will last until Nov 9.

Photo taken on Aug 10, shows a golden seal of Zhao Mo, the second king of Nanyue, a kingdom established after the collapse of the Qin Dynasty (221-206 BC) and encompassing what is now Guangdong, Guangxi and some surrounding areas. [Photo/Xinhua]


Visitors look at the exhibition at the National Museum of China on Aug 10. [Photos/Xinhua]

An ancient decoration for a screen is exhibited at the National Museum of China on Aug 10. [Photo/Xinhua]

An owl-shaped pottery jar is exhibited at the National Museum of China on Aug 10. [Photo/Xinhua]

A screen bracket featuring a figure grabbing a snake is exhibited at the National Museum of China on Aug 10. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*HONG KONG*
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Friday night by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*BEIJING*
Hutong alley... Beijing by David Mackie, on Flickr
River... Beijing by David Mackie, on Flickr
Hutong cyclists by David Mackie, on Flickr
Wangjing Soho by David Mackie, on Flickr
River by David Mackie, on Flickr
Sanlitun by David Mackie, on Flickr
Demanding customer by David Mackie, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Journalists visit the venue of the 2021 Smart China Expo in Southwest China's Chongqing municipality, Aug 22, 2021. The 2021 Smart China Expo, set to be held from Aug 23 to 25 in Chongqing, aims to promote exchanges in smart technologies and international cooperation in the smart industry. [Photos/Xinhua]

Journalists work at the venue of the 2021 Smart China Expo in Southwest China's Chongqing municipality, Aug 22, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

A journalist experiences automatic driving at the venue of the 2021 Smart China Expo in Southwest China's Chongqing municipality, Aug 22, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

A journalist views the 3D display products at the venue of the 2021 Smart China Expo in Southwest China's Chongqing municipality, Aug 22, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*TAIWAN*
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In pics: summer vacation of some local pupils in Guangxi



_Ten photos and full story in above link_


Students collect old farm tools at Wuying Village, which lies on the border between south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region and southwest China's Guizhou Province, on Aug. 20, 2021. In the summer of 2021, a volunteer team consisted of college and middle school students led local pupils to participate in diverse activities, such as maintaining saplings, learning about intangible cultural heritages and collecting old farm tools for museums. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

Colloge student Pan Wenbo (1st, L) cleans watercourse with local students at Wuying Village, which lies on the border between south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region and southwest China's Guizhou Province, on Aug. 20, 2021.

High school student Bu Yinqiu (L) dries cloth with her mom at Wuying Village, which lies on the border between south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region and southwest China's Guizhou Province, on Aug. 19, 2021.

Students arrange collected old farm tools and life appliances at Wuying Village, which lies on the border between south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region and southwest China's Guizhou Province, on Aug. 21, 2021.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

思思0013 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
思思0014 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
思思0017 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
思思0019 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*





In pics: all-girls choir at Dacao central primary school in Sichuan


The choir was invited to attend a music festival in Beijing, capital of China this summer.



www.news.cn




*_Full story and nine photos in the link!_


Girls and their teacher sing outdoors at Dacao Town of Puge County, Liangshan Yi Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Aug. 6, 2021. The all-girls choir at Dacao central primary school in Puge County gained wide attention after the videos of their performances are shared on short video platforms. The choir was invited to attend a music festival in Beijing, capital of China this summer. (story and photos by...Xinhua/Tang Wenhao)


Girls sing at Dacao central primary school in Puge County, Liangshan Yi Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Aug. 6, 2021

A girl practices the guitar at Dacao central primary school in Puge County, Liangshan Yi Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Aug. 6, 2021.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Xi inspects forest farm in Hebei province


Xi Jinping, general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee, on Monday visited a forest farm in North China's Hebei province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





SHIJIAZHUANG -- Xi Jinping, general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee, on Monday visited a forest farm in North China's Hebei province where he stressed the importance of developing the green economy and furthering ecological progress.

During his inspection tour of the Saihanba forest farm, Xi learned about the management and protection of the farm, as well as Hebei's coordinated efforts in conserving its mountains, rivers, forests, farmlands, lakes and grasslands, and desertification control. Xi also visited forest rangers.


Xi Jinping checks the growth of the trees and learns about the promotion of the Saihanba spirit and the high-quality development of the Saihanba forest farm at a forest named after Wang Shanghai, a late official of the farm, in North China's Hebei province on Monday. [Photos/Xinhua]

Xi Jinping visits forest rangers during an inspection tour of the Saihanba forest farm in North China's Hebei province on Monday. [Photo/Xinhua]

Xi Jinping talks with staff members at a forest named after Wang Shanghai, a late official of the Saihanba forest farm, during an inspection tour of the farm in North China's Hebei province on Monday. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Gold and silver coins commemorating China's Tianwen 1 Mars mission. The People's Bank of China, the country's central bank, will issue a set of commemorative coins on Aug 30 to celebrate the success of the country's first Mars mission. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Scene's from dance drama _The Painting Journey—The Legend of A Panorama of Mountains and Rivers. _[all Photos provided to China Daily]



The dance drama _The Painting Journey—The Legend of A Panorama of Mountains and Rivers _premiered at the National Center for the Performing Arts in Beijing on Aug 20 with three shows running throughout Aug 22.


Staged by the China Oriental Performing Arts Group, the dance drama combines Chinese poems with dance movements as well as a story taking place in both contemporary and ancient worlds.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Primary students read in the morning session at a school in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, Aug. 23, 2021. Primary and middle schools in Changchun greeted their new semesters on Monday. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)

Primary students queue to enter school in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, Aug. 23, 2021. Primary and middle schools in Changchun greeted their new semesters on Monday. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)

A teacher instructs as primary students enter a school building in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, Aug. 23, 2021. Primary and middle schools in Changchun greeted their new semesters on Monday. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)

Primary students follow a teacher as they enter a school building in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, Aug. 23, 2021. Primary and middle schools in Changchun greeted their new semesters on Monday. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)

Primary students receive temperature check at a school in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, Aug. 23, 2021. Primary and middle schools in Changchun greeted their new semesters on Monday. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*COSPLAY..Taiwan*
IMG_A538 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_A396 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_A395 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_A388 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Highlights from the 2021 Smart China Expo


Highlights from the 2021 Smart China Expo




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A Mitsubishi Electric robot performs a tea ceremony with a tea master at the Smart China Expo in Chongqing on Aug 23, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A self-driving mini bus is unveiled at the Smart China Expo in Chongqing on Aug 23, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Visitors experience VR devices at the Smart China Expo in Chongqing on Aug 23, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

A staff member displays a robot for firefighting and detection at the Smart China Expo in Chongqing on Aug 23, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

A visitor experiences in an intelligent health service hut at the Smart China Expo in Chongqing, Aug 23, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

New energy vehicles rev up development for Hainan FTZ


The overall construction plan of the Hainan Free Trade Zone highlights the development of smart new energy vehicles, which are regarded as a stimulus to boost the region's advanced manufacturing sector.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Workers assemble cars at a factory of Haima Automobile in Haikou, South China's Hainan province, on Aug 23, 2021. [Photos/IC]


The overall construction plan of the Hainan Free Trade Zone highlights the development of smart new energy vehicles, which are regarded as a stimulus to boost the region's advanced manufacturing sector.

As the only car manufacturer with production qualifications in both passenger vehicles and new energy vehicles in Hainan province, Haima Automobile is undergoing an overall strategic transformation, emphasizing on intelligent cars, hydrogen-powered cars and plug-in hybrid electric vehicles.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Universal Beijing Resort begins stress test


A girl sits by Minion figures at the Universal Beijing Resort. The resort launched internal stress test, which includes the theme park, Universal Citywalk, and two hotels, from Aug 20. [Photo/IC] A sculpture is pictured at the Universal Beijing Resort. The resort launched internal stress test...




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A girl sits by Minion figures at the Universal Beijing Resort. The resort launched internal stress test, which includes the theme park, Universal Citywalk, and two hotels, from Aug 20. [Photo/IC]The resort launched internal stress test, which includes the theme park, Universal Citywalk, and two hotels, from Aug 20. [Photo/IC]

People stroll at the Universal Beijing Resort. The resort launched internal stress test, which includes the theme park, Universal Citywalk, and two hotels, from Aug 20. [Photo/IC]

An "Ultimas Prime" transformers statue is displayed at the Universal Beijing Resort. The resort launched internal stress test, which includes the theme park, Universal Citywalk, and two hotels, from Aug 20. [Photo/IC]

Magic staffs are displayed at the Universal Beijing Resort. The resort launched internal stress test, which includes the theme park, Universal Citywalk, and two hotels, from Aug 20. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Lin Weixing in Fuzhou, Fujian province, is a fifth-generation inheritor of the She ethic group's silver crafting technique, a 200-year-old art and a national intangible cultural heritage. 



His silver pieces are sold nationwide and throughout Southeast Asia. [Photos by Lyu Ming/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*TAIWAN...2021*
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*SHANGHAI 2021*
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by
Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_7206 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_7201 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_6186 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_6099 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_6073 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The second National Arts and Crafts exhibition, jointly held by the National Museum of China and China Artists Association, is unveiled on Tuesday at the National Museum of China. Nearly 270 items representing a variety of arts and crafts are on display.[Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Technology brings rural Tibetans closer to modern world


Tsowang Drolma adjusted her smartphone on a tripod, then sat down in front of it holding a bag of finger millet and began livestreaming from her home.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A marketing professional shows residents of Zayul county how to bag the kiwi fruit they grow. The approach helps guarantee the quality, appearance and competitiveness of the products. [Photo by JIN LIWANG/XINHUA]

Tsowang Drolma sells local products via a livestream at her home in the county. [Photo by JIN LIWANG/XINHUA]

A shopkeeper stands in her store in Zayul in May. [Photo by JIANG FEIBO/CHINA NEWS SERVICE]

Workers sort sticks of Tibetan incense at a factory operated by a cooperative in the village. [Photo by ZHANG YANGFEI/CHINA DAILY]

A tourist enjoys a view of peach blossoms in Nyingchi city in March. [Photo by SUN RUIBO/XINHUA]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*TAIWAN*
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr
Untitled by Takumi Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*SHANGHAI...2021*
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos shows a series of murals on the wall of Shuncheng Aelly, Xi'an, Shaanxi Province on August 25, 2021. The paintings on the wall are seen with characteristic elements in the Tang Dynasty (618 to 907), a Chinese imperial dynasty that took Chang'an (nowadays Xi'an) as its capital. (Photos/ Zhang Yuan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Natalie5001 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Natalie5004 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Natalie5009 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Natalie5006 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Natalie5011 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*TAIWAN Auto Show... Dec 2019*
IMG_8553 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_8561 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_7582 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_8198 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_9439 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Xi inspects northern Chinese city of Chengde


Xi conducted field research on the preservation and development of cultural heritage, as well as the topics of religious affairs, ethnic unity, rural vitalization and elderly care services.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_14 photos in the above link._

President Xi Jinping conducts field research on the preservation and development of cultural heritage at Chengde Mountain Resort during an inspection tour of Chengde in North China's Hebei province, Aug 24, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


President Xi Jinping conducts field research on the religious affairs at the Puning Temple during an inspection tour of Chengde in North China's Hebei province, Aug 24, 2021. [Photos/Xinhua]

President Xi Jinping conducts field research on the ethnic unity at the Chengde Museum during an inspection tour of Chengde in North China's Hebei province, Aug 24, 2021 [Photo/Xinhua]


President Xi Jinping conducts field research on the rural vitalization in Daguikou village during an inspection tour of Chengde in North China's Hebei province, Aug 24, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

President Xi Jinping waves to staff members, volunteer representatives and community residents while conducting field research at Binhe community service center for elderly home care during an inspection tour of Chengde in North China's Hebei province, Aug 24, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Primary school in Beijing ready to embrace approaching fall semester


Taiping Road Primary School is ready to embrace the approaching fall semester. The school regularly disinfects key areas such as teaching building corridors, classrooms, canteens and kitchens to ensure the health of teachers and students.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_11 photos in the above link._


A teacher writes down greetings to students at Taiping Road Primary School in Haidian district of Beijing, capital of China, Aug 26, 2021. Taiping Road Primary School is ready to embrace the approaching fall semester. The school regularly disinfects key areas such as teaching building corridors, classrooms, canteens and kitchens to ensure the health of teachers and students. [Photos/Xinhua]

A cleaner disinfects a kitchen at Taiping Road Primary School in Haidian district of Beijing, capital of China, Aug 26, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Workers disinfect a classroom at Taiping Road Primary School in Haidian district of Beijing, capital of China, Aug 26, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Teachers hand out new books at Taiping Road Primary School in Haidian district of Beijing, capital of China, Aug 26, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: Aug 20 – 26


Ten photos from across China: Aug 20 – 26




www.chinadaily.com.cn





People venture out in the pouring rain in Dalian, Liaoning province, on the afternoon of Aug 20. LIU DEBIN/FOR CHINA DAILY

A herdsman operates a machine to harvest grass on the Barkol grassland in Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Aug 20, 2021. Herdsmen on the Barkol grassland are busy harvesting grass for storage as winter food for livestock. [Photo/Xinhua]

Fish farmers release fish they have raised for one year into Qiandao Lake in Chun'an county, Zhejiang province, on Aug 22. Qiandao Lake Group, a local fishing company, provided fry to farmers and purchased the fish a year later to increase farmers' incomes. Around 4 million fish are expected to be released this year. WANG JIANCAI/FOR CHINA DAILY

First-grade students begin classes at a primary school in Changchun, Jilin province, on Aug 23, the first day of a new semester for primary and middle school students in the city. ZHANG YAO/CHINA NEWS SERVICE

Medical workers from Xiangya Hospital of Central South University in Changsha, Hunan province, show gratitude to residents seeing them off in Zhangjiajie, another city in the province, on Aug 25. Medical teams that came from around the country to aid epidemic control work in Zhangjiajie headed home after all areas in the city were identified as low-risk for COVID-19 as of 8 am on Wednesday. CHEN SIHAN/XINHUA


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Mother of three strives for better life for children


Liu Ling, a mother of three, works hard for a better life for her children, showcasing the independence and capability of Chinese women in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_More photos and FULL story in the above link!_

Liu Ling checks inventory in a building materials processing plant in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, in August 2021. [Photo/IC]

Liu Ling carries a window frame heavier than her in a building materials processing plant in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, in August 2021. [Photo/IC]


Liu Ling works in a building materials processing plant in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, in August 2021. [Photo/IC]

Liu Ling works in her office in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, in August 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Digital immersive exhibition enlivens Dunhuang legacy


Immersive exhibition Meet Dunhuang, now on at Beijing's Huaxi Live Wukesong commercial compound, displays the rich history and dynamic cave art of Dunhuang.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_10 photos in the above link_

Immersive exhibition _Meet Dunhuang, _now on at Beijing's Huaxi Live Wukesong commercial compound, displays the rich history and dynamic cave art of Dunhuang. [Photo provided to China Daily]

_Meet Dunhuang_, an immersive exhibition now on at Beijing's Huaxi Live Wukesong commercial compound, displays the rich history and dynamic cave art of Dunhuang.

The digital show is staged at a specially-built cube of 18 meters high and covering over 1,500 square meters.

The show takes visitors on a journey beyond time and space to the era when Dunhuang was a meeting point between the East and West, on the ancient Silk Road, and into the minds of devout Buddhist practitioners and artisans who invested time and money to create works of infinite charms.

The show, a fest to eyes and ears, animates some 200 reproductions of Dunhuang murals mainly by Chang Shana and Bao Ying, two veteran artists devoting years to copying and studying Dunhuang's art legacy.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*SHANGHAI...*
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

如如咪3001 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
如如咪3006 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
如如咪3007 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
如如咪3013 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Twins embark on joint college journeys


Pairs of Chinese twins who have taken the country's national college entrance exam, or gaokao, will enter the universities in the upcoming semester. Here are some pairs who will go to the same universities.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Wang Guyan and Wang Guxin, twin brothers from the No 1 High School of Linqu county in Shandong province, were accepted into Peking University this year.

The elder brother, Wang Guyan, was accepted by the environmental science major within the school of urban and environmental engineering. The younger brother, Wang Guxin, was accepted by life science major.

Chen Shiyi, Chen Huiyi, and Chen Fenyi are triplet sisters hailing from Wenchang, Hainan province.

They all received admission letters from Hainan University this summer and they will be majoring in Japanese language, landscape architecture, and environmental science, respectively.

Zhao Zicheng and Zhao Zihui, twin brothers from Nantong, Jiangsu province, were both admitted by Shanghai Jiao Tong University this year.

Both of the twins developed an interest in math and science after entering school.

Zhu Qichao and Cheng Qiyue are twins who were admitted to the Suzhou campus of Renmin University of China.

He Yuanyu and He Shaoxuan, from Chengdu, Sichuan province, both scored 682 points during this year's _gaokao_.

They were both admitted by Zhejiang University.

Ru Jingwen and Ru Jingyuan are twins from Luohe, Henan province.

These two sisters scored 613 and 605 points during _gaokao_ and were accepted into the school of life science of the Northwest Agriculture & Forestry University.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Inheriting the ancient art of silverware making







en.chinaculture.org






An Dao, 59, has been working at Chengdu Gold and Silver Products Factory for more than 40 years after graduating from high school.


Silver drawing, together with Shu embroidery, Shu brocade, lacquerware and bamboo weaving, are known as the "five treasures" of intangible cultural heritage in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province. In 2008, the technique was added to the National Intangible Cultural Heritage List.

In 2008, An Dao's daughter Xiaolu Wang followed in her mother's footsteps and began to learn more about the inheritance and also the innovation. She hopes to integrate more aesthetics and practicability into this ancient craft, so it can be appreciated by "ordinary people".


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A woman carries a basket of flowers during the Huazhao Festival ceremony in Fuzhou, Fujian province on March 14, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]




Women in costume celebrate Huazhao Festival, a traditional flower festival, in Fuzhou, Fujian province on March 14, 2021. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Autumn tradition unfolds in Dong village


Autumn basking is a folk tradition unique to farmers in certain mountain areas. On the first day of autumn, the Chinese solar period that begins in August, locals dry their harvested produce in the sun to preserve it.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Aerial photos taken on Sunday shows Dong people drying golden crops and red chilis in their yards in Congjiang county, Guizhou province. [Photos by Wu Dejun/for chinadaily.com.cn]


Children enjoy drying chilis with adults and basking in the sun in their yards during harvest season. [Photo by Wu Dejun/for chinadaily.com.cn]

The harvest season brings bright colors to the Dong village, as locals dry golden crops and red chilies in their yards. [Photo by Wu Dejun/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Actors perform during a parade at the Universal Beijing Resort (UBR) in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 25, 2021. The UBR will officially start a trial opening for invite-only guests on Sept. 1 with comprehensive COVID-19 prevention and control measures. According to the UBR, attractions, shows, facilities and services will be gradually opened for invite-only guests during the trial opening, and improvements will be made on the basis of feedbacks. (Xinhua/Chen Zhonghao)

People watch a performance at the Universal Beijing Resort (UBR) in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 26, 2021.

Photo taken on Aug. 25, 2021 shows a light show at the Universal Beijing Resort (UBR) in Beijing, capital of China.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DPPA00011370 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00011394 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00011393 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00011816 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00011392 by 十三 葉, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*TAIWAN*
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Niece by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*TAIWAN*
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


In pics: Bell Tower Bookstore in Xi'an


*_14 photos in the link!_


People are seen at the Bell Tower Bookstore in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Aug. 25, 2021. The Bell Tower Bookstore was built in 1955 as the first state-run bookstore in Xi'an and was known as a cultural landmark of the city. In 2008, in order to protect the cultural heritage, the bookstore was moved to another place. 

Combo photo shows an exterior view of the Bell Tower Bookstore in 1959 (L, provided by the Bell Tower Bookstore) and an aerial view of the Bell Tower Bookstore on Aug. 27, 2021 (R, taken by Liu Xiao), in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province.Recently, the Bell Tower Bookstore was moved back to its original site after maintenance which basically restored its original appearance in the 1950s, so that citizens and tourists can once again experience the historical and cultural atmosphere while reading books in the store. (story and all photos...Xinhua/Liu Xiao)




People are seen at the Bell Tower Bookstore in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Aug. 25, 2021.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*HONG KONG!!*
The Little House On The Hill by Daniel Cheong, on FlickrHong Kong Gold by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr
Hong Kong, the hazy hour by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr
Hong Kong Vertigo by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr
Cybercity by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr
View from Victoria Peak by Daniel Cheong, on FlickrThe Little Red Pavilion by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DPPA00012138 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00012125 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00012139 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00012141 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00012140 by 十三 葉, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

CHINA by gabriele bettelli, on FlickrCHINA by gabriele bettelli, on Flickr
CHINA by gabriele bettelli, on Flickr
CHINA by gabriele bettelli, on Flickr
CHINA by gabriele bettelli, on Flickr
CHINA by gabriele bettelli, on Flickr
CHINA by gabriele bettelli, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Lights, camera, tourist attraction!


Film set recreations of the streets in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, and Hong Kong are one of the few spots that welcome night visitors to Hengdian World Studios, China's "Hollywood", in Dongyang city, Zhejiang province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Performers stage a song and dance show in the Guangzhou-Hong Kong streets area. ZHU XINGXIN/CHINA DAILY

A visitor (right), wearing costumes from the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911), experiences acting in the Ming (1368-1644) and Qing Dynasties palace garden scenic area in the park on July 18. ZHU XINGXIN/CHINA DAILY

Models perform along the Guangzhou-Hong Kong streets scenic area at the theme park. ZHU XINGXIN/CHINA DAILY 

Assistants fix the makeup of an actor on the set of a film/TV production at Hengdian World Studios in Dongyang city, Zhejiang province, on July 15. ZHU XINGXIN/CHINA DAILY

An expat actor and two Chinese actors (wearing black costumes) pose with visitors in the Guangzhou-Hong Kong streets scenic area. ZHU XINGXIN/CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students enter the campus of Yuyuan Road No 1 Primary School during a school virus control and safety rehearsal in Shanghai, on Aug 30, 2021. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]
To prepare for students to return to school in the upcoming autumn semester, Yuyuan Road No 1 Primary School in Shanghai on Monday conducted a rehearsal on school virus control as well as the security and protection of students together with the Public Security Bureau of Changning district.
A staff member takes the temperature of a student during a school virus control and safety rehearsal in Shanghai, on Aug 30, 2021. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]
Police officers stop an "armed suspect" from entering the campus during a school virus control and safety rehearsal in Shanghai, on Aug 30, 2021. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An anchor recommends Xinjiang agricultural products to netizens through the online platform at the 2021 Online Asia-Europe Commodity Trade Fair, in Urumqi, Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Aug. 29, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Xin)

The 2021 Online Asia-Europe Commodity Trade Fair and the 2nd Xinjiang E-commerce Live Broadcast Festival were held in Urumqi on Sunday. The event integrated multiple live broadcast platforms and popular anchors to recommend Xinjiang agricultural products to netizens.



Anchors recommend Xinjiang agricultural products to netizens through the online platform in Urumqi, Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Aug. 29, 2021. (Photos: China News Service/Liu Xin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The construction site of Huzhou-Hangzhou railway in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, on Aug 29, 2021. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


The last box girder was placed on the piers for a grand bridge in Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, on Aug 29, marking the completion of the erection of the box girders on the Huzhou-Hangzhou high-speed railway.

Workers from China Railway No 5 Engineering Group Co Ltd pose for photos for the completion of the erection of the box girders on the Huzhou-Hangzhou high-speed railway. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

With a designed top speed of 350 kilometers per hour, the Huzhou-Hangzhou high-speed railway connects the cities of Huzhou and Hangzhou, both in Zhejiang, and is also a key auxiliary project to the 19th Asian Games in Hangzhou in 2022.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Local delights to set more taste buds tingling


Chewing spicy gluten strips while eating a bowlful of luosifen, or river snail rice noodles, poses a tough challenge for the taste buds.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Students examine products in a laboratory at the luosifen industry school in Liuzhou, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region. CHINA DAILY

Students attend a course at the school. CHINA DAILY

New products created by students are offered to diners at the luosifen school's canteen. CHINA DAILY

Students from the luosifen industry school in Liuzhou livestream products. CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DPPA00010812 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00010816 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00010819 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00010849 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00010825 by 十三 葉, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Govt pushes for expansion of delivery services


Life has become easier for Pan Caijuan since November, when an express delivery service network expanded to her village.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Delivery service staff members sort parcels at the delivery center in Tonglu county, Zhejiang province, on Nov 11 last year, during the Double Eleven online shopping festival. XU JUNYONG/FOR CHINA DAILY

Staff members of an express delivery company prepare to use a drone to deliver a parcel in Xunyang county, Shaanxi province, last year. WEN XIAOFENG/FOR CHINA DAILY

Residents send parcels at the delivery outlet in Luci village, Zhejiang. HE XIAOHUA/FOR CHINA DAILY

Couriers check parcel information at a village in Huaibei, Anhui province. WAN SHANCHAO/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Cities set their sights on best talent


Every year, graduates across China go to great lengths to find an ideal city to live and work in to fulfill their dreams. At the same time, cities compete to attract talent.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Students attend a campus event on April 25 to celebrate the 110th anniversary of the founding of Tsinghua University in Beijing. [Photo/Xinhua]

A drone is completed by a team from Shanghai Jiao Tong University. [Photo/Xinhua]

Students and parents seek information about college admissions at a consultancy fair at Ludong University in Yantai, Shandong province. [Photo by Tang Ke/for China Daily]

Students at Peking University celebrate graduation. [Provided to China Daily]

A three-day Master's pre-admission exam is taken by students at Fudan University in Shanghai. [Photo by Liu Xiaojing/for China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

World 5G Convention kicks off in Beijing


The 2021 World 5G Convention kicked off in Beijing on Tuesday. The first 5G international convention attracted 34 enterprises to display over 620 mixed applications of 5G with traditional industries.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





An exhibitor demonstrates 5G-powered 360-degree photography during the 2021 World 5G Convention on Tuesday. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

The 2021 World 5G Convention kicked off in Beijing on Tuesday. The first 5G international convention attracted 34 enterprises to display over 620 mixed applications of 5G with traditional industries.

A woman experiences a 5G virtual cockpit during the 2021 World 5G Convention on Tuesday. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

An actress demonstrates 5G cloud rebroadcasting during the 2021 World 5G Convention on Tuesday. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

A robot makes coffee during the 2021 World 5G Convention on Tuesday. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Staff display mascots for the 2022 Beijing Winter Olympic Games and Paralympic Games during the 2021 World 5G Convention on Tuesday. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Over 2,000 evacuated as storms batter China's Chongqing


*A community worker records the loss of a store during the flood in Wuxi County of Chongqing, southwest China, Aug. 30, 2021. Heavy rain has led to the flooding of four rivers in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, and more than 2,000 people have been evacuated, according to Chongqing's flood control and drought relief headquarters.

 In Wuxi County, more than 260 shops were flooded due to constant rain. Local public security and emergency departments have jointly established rescue teams to help shop owners transfer materials and evacuate people who are trapped to safe areas. So far, more than 1,700 people in the county have been evacuated. (Xinhua/Huang Wei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The Universal Beijing Resort officially opens for visitors on Sept 20. Previously, the park has initiated internal test runs for invited guests. [Photos by Du Juan /chinadaily.com.cn]

The long-awaited Universal Beijing Resort will officially open for visitors on Sept 20 — one day before the Chinese traditional holiday Mid-Autumn Festival, announced by the resort on Monday.

Last week, the resort announced the start of trial operations on Sept 1, which has attracted huge attention among fans and members of the public who want to experience the park.

According to the announcement, epidemic control and prevention measures will be strictly followed during operation.
Located in the capital's eastern district of Tongzhou, the venue comprises the Universal Studios theme park, Universal CityWalk Beijing and two hotels, along with 37 recreational facilities, themed attractions and dozens of food and beverage outlets.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*TAIWAN*
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DPPA00010936 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00010937 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00010939 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00010940 by 十三 葉, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Foshan by Diego Herculano, on Flickr
China, 2021 by Diego Herculano, on Flickr
China by Diego Herculano, on Flickr
Red Bridge (Chongqing, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2021) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr
Chongqing Buildings at Night (Chongqing, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2021) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr
Happy Monks (Shangri-La, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2021) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr
Urban Lines (Chongqing, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2020) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Stationery market booming as new semester starts


The stationery market is booming as a new semester starts for students all over China.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Timers are on display at a stationery shop in Shijiazhuang, North China's Hebei province, on Aug 27, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Stationary goods are on display at a stationery shop in Shijiazhuang, North China's Hebei province, on Aug 27, 2021. [Photo/IC]

The stationery market is booming as a new semester starts for students all over China.

From timers, electronic pencil sharpeners, erasers and table cleaners to stress-relief notebooks, stationery products have greatly improved thanks to technological developments.

A boy chooses stationary for new semester with his mother at a stationary shop in Nantong, East China's Jiangsu province, on Aug 31, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A stationary set is on display at a stationery shop in Shijiazhuang, North China's Hebei province, on Aug 27, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A student chooses pencils at a stationery shop in Qinhuangdao, North China's Hebei province, on Aug 26, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chen Tugen, a 72-year-old cooper, hoops barrels for customers after 60 years on the job in Shaoxing, East China's Zhejiang province on Aug 26, 2021. [Photos/IC]

This is an old 10-sq-m shop at 216 Lizhu Old Street in Shaoxing, East China's Zhejiang province. Its owner Chen Tugen, a 72-year-old cooper, is still hooping barrels for customers after 60 years on the job. Though he sees the decline of his industry, Chen shows no regrets about keeping the traditional craft alive.

Tools Chen Tugen uses to hoop barrels for customers in Shaoxing, East China's Zhejiang province on Aug 26, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing begins a new semester


The new semester has begun on Wednesday in Beijing as 1.4 million primary and secondary school students return to schools.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Teachers welcome returning students at the Primary School Affiliated to UIBE, on Sept 1, 2021. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

The new semester has begun on Wednesday in Beijing as 1.4 million primary and secondary school students return to schools.

It is the first semester following the adoption of the nationwide "double reduction" policy, which aims to effectively reduce the excessive homework and after-school tutoring burden on students within a year, and achieve significant outcomes within three years.

Students salute the national flag during a flag-raising ceremony on the first day of the fall semester at the Primary School Affiliated to UIBE, on Sept 1, 2021. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

A child is reluctant to say goodbye to his mother at Beijing Hongxing Kindergarten (Taiping Road branch) in Beijing, on Sept 1, 2021. [Photo by Geng Feifei/chinadaily.com.cn]

Students line up for temperature checks before entering Beijing Chaoshen Kindergarten (Huizhong branch) in Beijing, on Sept 1, 2021. [Photo by Kuang Linhua/chinadaily.com.cn]

Teachers welcome students to Beijing Chaoshen Kindergarten (Huizhong branch) in Beijing, on Sept 1, 2021. [Photo by Kuang Linhua/chinadaily.com.cn]

Students look at the produce on vegetable and fruit stands at Beijing Chaoshen Kindergarten (Huizhong branch) in Beijing, on Sept 1, 2021. [Photo by Kuang Linhua/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Elementary and middle schools in China kick off new school year






www.news.cn





Pupils view reading notes at an elementary school in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 1, 2021. Elementary and middle schools in China kicked off a new school year on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

A teacher views the new regulation on assigning homework at an elementary school in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 1, 2021. Elementary and middle schools in China kicked off a new school year on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

Pupils dance during the opening ceremony for the new semester at the Taipinglu elementary school in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 1, 2021. Elementary and middle schools in China kicked off a new school year on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

A teacher greets a new pupil with a little flower at the Taipinglu elementary school in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 1, 2021. Elementary and middle schools in China kicked off a new school year on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

A pupil disinfects her hands upon arrival at an elementary school in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 1, 2021. Elementary and middle schools in China kicked off a new school year on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DPPA00011559 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00011530 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00011565 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00011648 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00011649 by 十三 葉, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Opening gala of the sixth ethnic minority art festival held in Beijing


The opening gala of the sixth ethnic minority art festival was held on Tuesday night at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






The opening gala of the sixth ethnic minority art festival was held on Tuesday night at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing.The festival, which runs until Sept 24, showcases the distinctive cultures of China's different ethnic groups, with performances of folk music and dances, 42 of which will also be shown on China Central Television and streamed online.


According to the festival's organizer, the performances will enable audiences to better understand people from the country's many ethnic groups, and especially their history and culture.



Performers greet the audience at the gala performance of the sixth ethnic minority art festival in Beijing on Tuesday evening. The gala featured songs and dances showcasing the distinctive cultures of different ethnic groups.[Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Fishing boats depart from ports in Rongcheng city, East China's Shandong Province, Sept. 1, 2021, marking the end of the four-month fishing ban in the Yellow Sea and Bohai Sea. 



More than 1,900 fishing boats began their autumn fishing voyage on Wednesday. (Photos: China News Service/Li Xinjun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

APP points the way to green lifestyles


For the past four months, Lu Chuan, 26, has been taking photographs of his empty plate and bowl after every meal, before uploading the images to Lyuya, or Green Bud, a phone app that promotes green lifestyles.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Luzhou residents use points gained through the Lyuya app to plant trees at a site in the city. Photo provided to China Daily

Students from a summer camp focused on environmental protection interview a Luzhou resident. Photo provided to China Daily

Residents in the city attend a promotional event for an "empty plates" campaign. Photo provided to China Daily

Residents collect trash alongside the Chishui River in Luzhou. Photo provided to China Daily

Fish are released into the Chishui River. Photo provided to China Daily


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Good doggie... Nanning by Xuesong Liao (廖雪松）, on Flickr
A girl with a cat..Nanjing by Xuesong Liao (廖雪松）, on Flickr
Kids with traditional sweets....Nanjing. by Xuesong Liao (廖雪松）, on Flickr
Sharing with little sister...Nanjing by Xuesong Liao (廖雪松）, on Flickr
Cool tea...Nanjing by Xuesong Liao (廖雪松）, on Flickr
A cute little girl playing water gun..Nanjing by Xuesong Liao (廖雪松）, on Flickr
Like father like son..Nanjing by Xuesong Liao (廖雪松）, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Dragon Boat Festival in Liede (Guangzhou, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2021) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr
Six Workers Walking (Guangzhou, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2020) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr
Undercity (Chonqing, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2021) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr
Ten Thousands Arms (Dazu, Chongqing, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2021) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr
Urban Lines (Chongqing, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2020) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr
Three Workers Walking (Shanghai, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2020) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr
Sunset..Guangzhou by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DPPA00009915 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00009995 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00009910 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00009993 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00009909 by 十三 葉, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: Aug 27 – Sept 2


Ten photos from across China: Aug 27 – Sept 2




www.chinadaily.com.cn





First graders participate in the first writing ceremony, a traditional education activity, at a school in Liuzhou, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Sept 1, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A woman visits a paddy field with gigantic rice plants in Changhong, a village in Chongqing's Dazhu district, on Aug 30, 2021. This year, the village piloted the planting of a new disease- and drought-resistant crop variety with an average height of 2 meters. The 1-hectare field is expected to yield an output of 12,000 kilograms. [Photo by Huang Shu/For China Daily]

Fifteen high-rise buildings are demolished by explosions at the same time in Kunming, Yunnan province, on Aug 27, 2021. Construction of the buildings had remained unfinished for seven years. It was the first time Yunnan had demolished so many high-rises at once. [Photo by Long Yudan/For China Daily]

A massive mural decorates the side of a residential building on Huangjueping Graffiti Art Street in Chongqing's Jiulongpo district on Aug 30, 2021. The street features the city's largest collection of murals, covering 6,500 square meters of walls. [Photo by He Penglei/China News Service]

Rescue workers feed an elephant calf in the Xishuangbanna Dai autonomous prefecture, Yunnan province, on Aug 29, 2021. The calf, abandoned by its herd six days after it was born due to health issues, including a severe infection, is being taken care of by an Asian elephant breeding and rescue center. The calf's condition is life threatening, but its health is improving, according to veterinarians treating the animal. [Photo/Xinhua]

Crews of female paddlers sprint in a phoenix boat race in Guangyuan, Sichuan province, on Sept 1, 2021, during a festival celebrating the prowess of women. Initially dedicated to Guangyuan-born Wu Zetian, the only empress in the major Chinese dynasties, the festival has become a platform for women to showcase their capabilities. [Photo by Tang Biao/For China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Peking Union Medical College holds opening ceremony


Peking Union Medical College holds opening ceremony for new students




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Wang Chen, president of Peking Union Medical College, delivers a speech at the opening ceremony for new students, on Sept 3, 2021. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Students take oath at the opening ceremony of new semester at the Peking Union Medical College on Sept 3, 2021. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

First-year medical students take selfies after Peking Union Medical College's opening ceremony in Beijing, on Sept 3, 2021. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Students take part in the opening ceremony of new semester at the Peking Union Medical College on Sept 3, 2021. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

First-year medical students take group photos after Peking Union Medical College's opening ceremony in Beijing, on Sept 3, 2021. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Universal Beijing Resort tickets on sale starting Sept 14


Universal Beijing Resort, a widely anticipated theme park destination featuring several all-new attractions along with the best Universal rides, is scheduled to start ticket sales on Sept 14.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





The Universal Beijing Resort logo is seen in Beijing on April 28, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A Kungfu Panda cartoon character stands on bamboo at the Universal Beijing Resort in Beijing on Aug 3, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A woman takes a photo in front of Kungfu Panda at the Universal Beijing Resort in Beijing on Sept 2, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Two Minion characters enjoy the sunshine at the Universal Beijing Resort in Beijing on Sept 2, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A train from the Wizarding World of Harry Potter is seen at the Universal Beijing Resort in Beijing on Aug 3, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Precious export products from Guangzhou Shisanhang in the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911) are on display at Shanghai History Museum, Sept. 2, 2021. (Photos: China News Service/Tang Yanjun)



The exhibition selected Canton enamel porcelain, ivory carving, export paintings, and other products, showing the world influence of Chinese culture, and the exchange and integration of Chinese and foreign cultures. More than 50 of the 110 pieces of treasures were on display for the first time in Shanghai.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DPPA00009567 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00009561 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00009563 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00009557 by 十三 葉, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In order to promote the all-round development and healthy growth of students, and to help parents of students solve the problem of difficulty in picking up their children from school on time, Anhui Province recently issued the "Notice on Further Regulating After-school Services for Primary and Secondary School Students", and compulsory education schools will be launched 5 days a week After-school service, at least 2 hours a day. With the start of the new semester, Hefei has fully implemented the "5+2" model and created colorful after-school services to meet the needs of parents and students through different forms such as trusteeship classes, club classes and personalized courses.


On September 2, students from the Women’s Football Club were training at the Third Primary School Affiliated to Hefei Normal University.

On September 2nd, at the Dongtinghu Road campus of Wanghu Primary School in Hefei City, students read in the after-school service management class.

On September 2, at the Third Primary School Affiliated to Hefei Normal University, students from the Science Club practiced their hands-on skills under the guidance of their teacher (middle).

On September 2nd, at the Third Primary School Affiliated to Hefei Normal University, students from the Goldfish Farming Science Practice Association under the leadership of the teacher observed the fish in the pool and practiced drawing.

On September 2, students from the roller skating club were training at the Third Primary School Affiliated to Hefei Normal University.

On September 2nd, at the Third Primary School Affiliated to Hefei Normal University, students trained under the leadership of a coach....All Photos by Xinhua News Agency reporter Zhou Mu


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

On August 30, the first day of school, students from Tiantao Campus of Tiantao Experimental School in Nanning City, Guangxi participated in the "Science Production" interest class after school. Photos by China News Agency reporter Chen Guanyan

On August 30, the first day of school, students from Tiantao Campus of Tiantao Experimental School in Nanning, Guangxi participated in a volleyball interest class after school. The school starts after-school services on the first day of school, offering extracurricular interest classes in the categories of homework guidance, sports, and art. Photo by China News Agency reporter Chen Guanyan


On August 30, the first day of school, students from Tiantao Campus of Tiantao Experimental School in Nanning City, Guangxi participated in the "Physical Fitness Development" interest class after school. Photos by China News Agency reporter Chen Guanyan

On August 30, the first day of school, students from Tiantao Campus of Tiantao Experimental School in Nanning City, Guangxi participated in a basketball interest class after school. Photo by China News Agency reporter Chen Guanyan


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People experience the Water World Ocean Park project in Hong Kong, Sept.2, 2021. Seven major facilities of Hong Kong's Water World Ocean Park were unveiled for the first time on Thursday. The park, which cost about HK $4 billion( about $514 million) and took more than five years to construct, will officially open to the public on September 21. It is the only major water park in Hong Kong, featuring 27 indoor and outdoor attractions in five themed areas. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Wei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos taken on Sept. 2, 2021 shows the hull of H1508, China's first large-scale cruise ship, is under construction. Bow bridge and nine main sections of the ship was in place Thursday. This marks the construction of the main hull is to be finished. (Photos: China News Service/Yin Liqin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Sept. 2, 2021 shows the way to the departure hall at Qingmao Checkpoint in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province. The Qingmao Checkpoint linking the Macao Special Administrative Region (SAR) and the mainland's Guangdong province will be open on Sept. 8. It was designed to offer overflow capacity in support of the nearby Border Gate Checkpoint. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Jimin)


Photos taken on Sept.2, 2021 shows the Qingmao Checkpoint in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province. Qingmao Checkpoint has 50 automated channels inbound for passenger clearance services and 50 automated channels outbound, with two staffed counters to be operated in each direction. (Photos: China News Service/Chen Jimin)

Photo taken on Sept. 2, 2021 shows the departure hall at Qingmao Checkpoint in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Jimin)

Photo taken on Sept. 2, 2021 shows security personnel conduct a security check drill at the Qingmao Checkpoint in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Jimin)

Photo taken on Sept. 2, 2021 shows the view of Qingmao Checkpoint in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Jimin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Digital currency a highlight at 2021 CIFTIS


The Financial Services thematic exhibition, currently underway until Sept 7 at the Beijing Shougang Industrial Park during the 2021 China International Fair for Trade in Services, highlights digital finance and services this year.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A woman tries VR skiing at the booth of Bank of China during the 2021 China International Fair for Trade in Services in Shougang Industrial Park in Beijing, on Sept 3, 2021. [Photo by Chen Liubing/chinadaily.com.cn]

Mascots of Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics are seen at the Bank of China booth during the 2021 CIFTIS in Beijing, on Sept 3, 2021. Digital currency will be used during the Winter Olympics next year. [Photo by Chen Liubing/chinadaily.com.cn]

Two visitors interact with intelligent robot "Xiao Rong" at the booth of ICBC during the 2021 CIFTIS in Beijing, on Sept 3, 2021. [Photo by Chen Liubing/chinadaily.com.cn]

An automatic coffeemaker makes coffee for customers at the booth of China Construction Bank during the 2021 CIFTIS in Beijing, on Sept 3, 2021. Customers can try a cup of coffee by paying 1 yuan through digital currency at the booth. [Photo by Chen Liubing/chinadaily.com.cn]

A series of digital currency experience sites are seen at the booth of the Bank of China during the 2021 CIFTIS in Beijing, on Sept 3, 2021. [Photo by Chen Liubing/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Opening gala of sixth ethnic minority art festival held in Beijing


*
_Twenty-six photos in the above link!!_


Artists stage a performance at an opening gala of the sixth ethnic minority art festival in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 31, 2021. The opening gala of the sixth ethnic minority art festival was held in Beijing on Tuesday evening. (Xinhua/Li Xiang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Schools in Wuhan provide different after-class services for students


Many elementary and middle schools in Wuhan began to provide different kinds of after-class services in order to meet students' individualized demands in the new semester.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_More photos in the link provided_

Primary students pick vegetables at an ecological garden in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, Sept 1, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua] Many elementary and middle schools in Wuhan began to provide different kinds of after-class services in order to meet students' individualized demands in the new semester. [Photo/Xinhua]

Students jump rope at a primary school in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, Sept 1, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Students take part in a choir at a primary school in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, Sept 1, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

A student shows her drawings at a primary school in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, Sept 1, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Students take part in a relay race at a primary school in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, Sept 1, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Police dogs in Ningxia learn their craft


In the training field of the mobile detachment of the Chinese Armed Police Force in the Ningxia Hui autonomous region, police dogs were simulating rescue and attack skills for emergencies.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_More photos in the link provided_

In the training field of the mobile detachment of the Chinese Armed Police Force in Ningxia Hui autonomous region, police dogs learned rescue and attack skills. [Photos by Ma Xiang/For chinadaily.com.cn]


"We train the dogs every day with different orders to improve cooperative understanding between us," said Li Yuliang, a trainer in the detachment.


The more training the dogs have, the better they cooperate. They practice skills such as drug searches, biting, tracking and barrier-crossings. It takes thousands of times for them to become proficient.

Muffling their aggressive barks, the dogs pounced with leopard-like speed to their objective and held their bites.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Farmers sort tomatoes recently in Bayannuur, Inner Mongolia autonomous region. It is the second-largest tomato growing area in China. The region produces 2 million metric tons annually on 30,000 hectares, according to the local government. More than 400,000 tons of tomato ketchup is sold to Europe, the Americas and Southeast Asia.[Photo by Chen Qiang/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Red bell peppers are collected for dehydration. [Photo by Chen Qiang/For chinadaily.com.cn]

More than 300,000 tons of dehydrated peppers are produced in Bayannuur, Inner Mongolia, for export annually. [Photo by Qi Hongyan/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Workers process red bell peppers that will be dehydrated in Bayannuur, Inner Mongolia. [Photo by Tian Guirong/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*HONG KONG*
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Rainy night by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Xiamen skyline, China by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Cruising in Kowloon by Jim Boud, on Flickr
Chinese Junk Boat by Jim Boud, on Flickr
A slice of Lujiazui by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Sassoon House and Cathay Hotel on the Bund by Tony Shi, on Flickr
An inharmoniously tall building in Suzhou by Tony Shi, on Flickr
The Big Pants Building in Suzhou  by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DPPA00010992 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00010987 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00010984 by 十三 葉, on FlickrDPPA00010986 by 十三 葉, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Summer arts festival wraps up in Beijing


The annual Gateway to Arts 2021 Summer Festival wrapped up on Aug 31 with a show by the National Ballet of China at the Forbidden City Concert Hall in Beijing.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Musicians from the symphony orchestra of the National Ballet of China perform during the annual Gateway to Arts 2021 Summer Festival, which wrapped up on Aug 31. [all Photos provided to China Daily]


The annual Gateway to Arts 2021 Summer Festival wrapped up on Aug 31 with a show by the National Ballet of China at the Forbidden City Concert Hall in Beijing.



During the second half of the show, ballet dancers of the company performed classic ballet works, such as the first act from Tchaikovsky's _Swan Lake_, the grand pas de deux of the third act from the ballet _Coppelia_, and the fourth act of the original Chinese ballet _The Red Detachment of Women_.
This year, besides live performances, 10 mini summer camps were held to teach children about Western classical music, traditional Chinese operas and traditional Chinese musical instruments.[all Photos provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In Xinjiang, fruit drives prosperity


The fruit and forestry production area of the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region has reached around 1.23 million hectares, making the industry a pillar of the region's rural vitalization.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_Full story and more photos in the link provided._


Fruit growers in the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region bring in their harvest. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The fruit and forestry production area of the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region has reached around 1.23 million hectares, making the industry a pillar of the region's rural vitalization.


Since 2018, the region has introduced more than 200 high-quality species of fruit trees. In addition, cold-chain logistics, scientific cultivation technologies and mechanized production have developed.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students are seen at a ceremony marking the completion of the campus of the Experimental School Affiliated to Xiangtan University in Xiangtan, Hunan province, Sept 6, 2021. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Photo taken on Sept 6, 2021 shows the gate to the campus of the Experimental School Affiliated to Xiangtan University in Xiangtan, Hunan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]
Constuction on a new school dedicated to providing 12-year education from primary to senior high school completed on Monday in Xiangtan city in Central China's Hunan province.

Jointly built by the city government and the university, the Experimental School Affiliated to Xiangtan University plans to enroll 4,400 students.

The project also includes construction of roads and a park nearby, among others, in addition to the campus.

The entire project covers a land area of 962 mu, or 64 hectares, with a total investment of about 9.3 billion yuan ($1.44 billion).


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Winter Olympics shine at international trade fair in Beijing


Winter Olympics shine at international trade fair in Beijing




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A visitor experiences skiing stimulation device in sports services exhibition hall during the 2021 China International Fair for Trade in Services in Beijing, on Sept 4, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

A visitor poses for a photo with the Winter Olympics mascots in sports services exhibition hall during the 2021 China International Fair for Trade in Services in Beijing, Sept 4, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

A model presents products in sports services exhibition hall during the 2021 China International Fair for Trade in Services in Beijing, Sept 4, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

A girl enjoys winter sports at the services exhibition hall during the 2021 China International Fair for Trade in Services in Beijing, Sept 3, 2021. [Photo/China News Service]

Two athletes perform figure skating at the services exhibition hall during the 2021 China International Fair for Trade in Services in Beijing, Sept 3, 2021. [Photo/China News Service]

Visitors try ice hockey at the services exhibition hall during the 2021 China International Fair for Trade in Services in Beijing, Sept 3, 2021. [Photo/China News Service]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Advanced technologies in spotlight at global trade fair


During the China International Fair for Trade in Services held in Beijing, cutting-edge technology has become a highlight among over 4,000 exhibitors.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A model of the quality control equipment inserted with Huawei Shengteng AI chip is shown at the China International Fair for Trade in Services in Beijing, on Sept 3, 2021. [Photo/China News Service]

Visitors learn how to use Chinese digital currency at the China International Fair for Trade in Services in Beijing, on Sept 3, 2021. [Photo/China News Service]

A child tries the VR device at the construction consulting and building services exhibition hall at the China International Fair for Trade in Services in Beijing, on Sept 3, 2021. [Photo/China News Service]

A visitor looks at the tunnel robot at the construction consulting and building services exhibition hall at the China International Fair for Trade in Services in Beijing, on Sept 3, 2021. [Photo/China News Service]

A welding robot used in nuclear reactor construction is shown at the China International Fair for Trade in Services in Beijing, on Sept 3, 2021. [Photo/China News Service]

A student rides the smart horse at the China International Fair for Trade in Services in Beijing, on Sept 3, 2021. [Photo/China News Service]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*TAIWAN*
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DPPA00008626 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00008625 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00008624 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00008569 by 十三 葉, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China sends a new Earth observation satellite into space from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in northern China's Shanxi province at 11:01 am Tuesday, Sept 7, 2021. [Photos by Zheng Taotao/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Designers at the academy mounted seven imagers and sensors on that spacecraft that are capable of obtaining spatial, spectral and radioactive data.


The satellite's service will greatly strengthen the country's environmental protection efforts, improve its natural resources surveillance, improve disaster prevention and relief work and boost climate change research, the State-owned space conglomerate said.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Aerial photos taken on Sept 6, 2021 shows the flood-affected area in Ciqikou, Southwest China's Chongqing municipality. The emergency response for flood control was upgraded from level IV to III on Monday, according to Chongqing's flood control and drought relief headquarters, as Jialing River in Chongqing witnessed rapidly increasing water levels following constant heavy rainfall. [Photos/Xinhua]


Local citizens transfer furniture to safe place in Ciqikou ancient town, Southwest China's Chongqing municipality, Sept 6, 2021. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: Sept 3 – Sept 9


Ten photos from across China: Sept 3 – Sept 9




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Policemen rescue a Eurasian eagle-owl that was caught in an obstacle in Altay, Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on Sept 4, 2021. [PHOTO BY WANG YOUBO/FOR CHINA DAILY]

A woman commutes amid heavy rain in Shougang Park, Beijing, Sept 4, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A visitor takes a photo of a portrait painted on silos in Songjiang district, Shanghai, on Sept 5, 2021. Former factories and storage facilities in the district built between the 1950s and 1990s have been turned into museums and art galleries. [Photo/IC]

Jockeys race their mounts at Hong Kong's Sha Tin Racecourse on Sept 5, 2021, the opening day of the city's horse racing season. Spectators were able to take in the opening day action this year in contrast to last year, when epidemic prevention concerns prevented public admission. [LI ZHIHUA/CHINA NEWS SERVICE]

Students take part in military training at No 12 Middle School in Huaibei city, East China's Anhui province, Sept 5, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Mermaid instructor teaches fin art in Fujian







www.chinadaily.com.cn





Tourists watch a mermaid performance in Xiamen, Fujian province.[Photo by Shen Weibin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Tourists watch a mermaid performance in Xiamen, Fujian province.[Photo by Shen Weibin/chinadaily.com.cn]

You Jinyi performs as a mermaid in an aquarium in Xiamen, Fujian provine. [Photo by Shen Weibin/chinadaily.com.cn]

You Jinyi (right) teaches mermaid diving and takes a photo of the trainee. [Photo by Shen Weibin/chinadaily.com.cn]

At around 9 am most days, You Yijin puts on her swimsuit and a fish tail and plunges into the water at a training center for mermaid diving in Xiamen, Fujian province.

A professional instructor in mermaid diving, You spends the morning practicing underwater by herself. By 2 pm, her trainees arrive at the center near the sea.

After a warming up, the divers, mostly women, jump into the water to learn not only regular diving skills but also how to express the elegance of a mermaid.

You once worked at a State-owned company as a full-time human resources clerk until a few years ago when she earned her license as a diving coach while traveling overseas.

"I became extremely fond of diving and decided to make my life more wonderful with the new career," said You, who was born in the 1980s.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Residents visit a lantern show displayed at the Hysan Place in the Causeway Bay, Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, September 9, 2021. The lantern show was held as a prelude for the upcoming Mid-Autumn Festival, a traditional Chinese festival falling on Sept. 21 this year. (Photos: China News Service/ Li Zhihua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Pic stories of rural teachers in E China


*_Complete story and more photos in the link above!!_

Yin Dafu and students work at a farm of Zhongxin primary school in Zhaixia Township of Yuanzhou District, Yichun, east China's Jiangxi Province, Sept. 1, 2021. In 1997, the 19-year-old Yin Dafu voluntarily came to Zhaixia Township where he started the career of a rural teacher. China plans to recruit 84,330 college graduates as teachers in rural primary and middle schools in 2021 to promote rural vitalization. The recruitment is mainly for the once-impoverished areas and those inhabited by ethnic minorities to consolidate poverty reduction results, according to a notice issued by the ministries of education and finance on carrying out rural special-post teacher recruitment program this year. (Xinhua/Peng Zhaozhi)

Zhi Yueying (1st R) chats with a student's family member in Zaoxia Township of Fengxin County, east China's Jiangxi Province, Sept. 2, 2021. Zhi has taught for 41 years at a primary school in the town.(Xinhua/Peng Zhaozhi)


Zhu Senlin teaches a lesson at Longxi primary school in Xianxia Township of Yudu County, east China's Jiangxi Province, Aug. 31, 2021. Inspired by his teacher Fang Lichang, Zhu Senlin returned to Longxi primary school, his alma mater, in 2014 and worked as a teacher ever since.(Xinhua/Peng Zhaozhi)

TOP: A group photo of Yin Dafu and his students in 1997 (file photo); BOTTOM: Yin and students present chili peppers they have grown at Zhongxin primary school in Zhaixia Township of Yuanzhou District, Yichun, east China's Jiangxi Province, Sept. 1, 2021.(Xinhua)

Zhi Yueying teaches students at a school in Zaoxia Township of Fengxin County, east China's Jiangxi Province, Sept. 2, 2021. Zhi has taught for 41 years at a primary school in the town. (Xinhua/Peng Zhaozhi)

TOP: Undated file photo shows rural teacher Zhi Yueying posing with students; BOTTOM: Zhi escorts students on the way home in Zaoxia Township of Fengxin County, east China's Jiangxi Province, Sept. 2, 2021. (Photo taken by Peng Zhaozhi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_3855 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3861 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3863 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3915 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_School Days!..Follow the links in my next few post for the full story and many more photos!!_

*Schools celebrate Teachers' Day via thematic activities across China*

Students dance on the stage on Teachers' Day at a primary school in Qianxi City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Sept. 10, 2021. Sept. 10 marks the Teachers' Day in China. Schools throughout the country celebrate the festival via various thematic activities to express the gratitude for teachers. (Photo by Fan Hui/Xinhua)

Students sing a song for their teachers on Teachers' Day at a primary school in Lianyungang City, east China's Jiangsu Province, Sept. 10, 2021.

Students give a performance on Teachers' Day at a primary school in Nanning City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 10, 2021. (Xinhua/Cao Yiming)


Students send blessings to their teachers on Teachers' Day at a primary school in Nanning City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 10, 2021. (Xinhua/Cao Yiming)

A student presents a bouquet of flowers to her teacher on Teachers' Day at a primary school in Nanning City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 10, 2021.(Xinhua/Cao Yiming)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Photo story: teacher couple in the mountain


*
Li Yuemei (C) walks students home after school in Datuo Village, Pingshun County, Changzhi City of north China's Shanxi Province, Sept. 7, 2021. Nestled deeply in the Taihang Mountain at an elevation of 1,600 meters in Pingshun County, the Datuo teaching site is the only educational facility within 10 kilometers reach. Song Zhongsheng and his wife Li Yuemei, the only faculty at the site, have been working there for 16 years in a row, currently rendering their services to merely five students of varying ages. A perfect team of two, Song is responsible for classes of Chinese, political science, and physical education, as Li takes on mathematics, painting, and music. More often than not, they need to walk some of their students' home after a full day's work at site. "Education is a life changer. We are willing to devote our time here, serving as a bridge for these kids to walk out of the mountain." ( photos by Xinhua/Zhan Yan & Yang Chenguang)

Song Zhongsheng tutors students with their homework at Datuo teaching site in Datuo Village, Pingshun County, Changzhi City of north China's Shanxi Province, Sept. 7, 2021.

Li Yuemei chats with her students at Datuo teaching site in Datuo Village, Pingshun County, Changzhi City of north China's Shanxi Province, Sept. 7, 2021.

Song Zhongsheng (3rd L) and his wife Li Yuemei (1st R, rear) chat with their students at Datuo teaching site in Datuo Village, Pingshun County, Changzhi City of north China's Shanxi Province, Sept. 8, 2021.

Song Zhongsheng (2nd R) tells a story to his students at Datuo teaching site in Datuo Village in Datuo Village, Pingshun County, Changzhi City of north China's Shanxi Province, Sept. 8, 2021.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Students participate in after-school activities in Hefei, east China


*
Wang Ling (L) instructs her students at the dragon and lion dance club at Heping Primary School in Hefei City, east China's Anhui Province, Sept. 8, 2021. Wang Ling, a music teacher from Heping Primary School, is passionate about Chinese traditional culture. Now she is in charge of teaching students to practice dragon and lion dance at an after-school club, hoping to enhance their team cohesiveness through this traditional activity. (Xinhua/Zhou Mu)

Combo photo shows Yang Sen giving a computer lesson at Heping Primary School (up) and Yang Sen (2nd R) instructing his students at the robot club at Heping Primary School in Hefei City, east China's Anhui Province, Sept. 8, 2021. Yang Sen, a computer teacher from Heping Primary School, has interest in graphical language applied to robots in his spare time. After class, he organizes a robot club instructing his students to explore the use of multiple sensors and various scientific principles. 

Combo photo shows Wang Ling (1st, R) giving a music lesson (up) and Wang Ling (1st, R) instructing her students at a dragon and lion dance club at Heping Primary School in Hefei City, east China's Anhui Province, Sept. 8, 2021.(Xinhua/Zhou Mu)

Zhao Xun (L) instructs a student in knitting techniques at the knitting club at Luogang Primary School in Hefei City, east China's Anhui Province, Sept. 8, 2021. Zhao Xun, a teacher of Chinese from Luogang Primary School, also a knitting enthusiast, sets up a knitting club and teaches her students handwork knitting during after-school time. (Xinhua/Zhou Mu)

Zhao Xun and her students from a knitting club show their knitting works at Luogang Primary School, Hefei City, east China's Anhui Province, Sept. 8, 2021.

Combo photo shows Zhao Xun giving a Chinese lesson (up) and Zhao Xun teaching knitting techniques to her students at the knitting club at Luogang Primary School in Hefei City, east China's Anhui Province, Sept. 8, 2021. (Xinhua/Zhou Mu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Pic story: couple sticks to post as teachers in village, SW China


*
Cellphone photo taken on Sept. 7, 2021 shows Zhu Muqun escorting the children home from school at Pingyu teaching point of Songbai Village, Baojing Township of Zhenyuan County, southwest China's Guizhou Province. Located deep in the mountainous area of Zhenyuan County, Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, the Pingyu teaching point is supported mainly by a couple. In 2000, Pan Zhongyong graduated from a normal school and came to Pingyu teaching point as a teacher. Later, he met and married Zhu Muqun, a girl in the village. Over the years, the couple was responsible for teaching, safety management, cooking and so on. With the integration of local educational resources in recent years, the number of students in Pingyu teaching point has been decreasing. There are only 20 lower-grade students at the teaching point this semester. Nevertheless, the couple decides to stay as teachers to bring convenience for the children and their parents. (all photos by Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

Zhu Muqun prepares a meal for students at Pingyu teaching point of Songbai Village, Baojing Township of Zhenyuan County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Sept. 8, 2021.

Children wash their hands before having meal at Pingyu teaching point of Songbai Village, Baojing Township of Zhenyuan County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Sept. 8, 2021

Zhu Muqun (2nd, L) organizes the children to line up before they leaving school at Pingyu teaching point of Songbai Village, Baojing Township of Zhenyuan County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Sept. 7, 2021.

Pan Zhongyong (1st, R) visits a student's home in Songbai Village, Baojing Township of Zhenyuan County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Sept. 7, 2021.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*TAIWAN*
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr
Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC3437-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC3397-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC3359-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC3634-4L by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In recent years, Subuerga gacha (gacha means village in the Mongolian language) in Ordos city, Inner Mongolia autonomous region, has played to its strength of having a rich mix of intangible heritage and inheritors, with an intangible cultural heritage protection base and an intangible cultural research and study tour base built and over 10 intangible cultural heritage projects launched, attracting many tourists for sightseeing experience.[Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

From saying hello to playing piano, robots grab attention


The 2021 World Robot Conference kicked off at Beijing Etrong International Exhibition & Conference today.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A robot makes a gesture at the 2021 World Robot Conference in Beijing, on Sept 10, 2021. [Photo/IC]

New brain-controlled system is on display at the 2021 World Robot Conference in Beijing, on Sept 10, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A bionic robot is on display at the 2021 World Robot Conference in Beijing, on Sept 10, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A "robot girl" talks to visitors at the 2021 World Robot Conference in Beijing, on Sept 10, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Robotic arms are shown at the 2021 World Robot Conference in Beijing, on Sept 10, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A robot pours flavored water into a cup at the 2021 World Robot Conference in Beijing, on Sept 10, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A medical robot is shown at the 2021 World Robot Conference in Beijing, on Sept 10, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Top 10 convenience stores in China by numbers


Data shows China had 193,000 convenience stores in 2020. The sales volume of branded chain convenience stores in China reached 296.1 billion yuan ($46.08 billion), up about 6 percent year-on-year.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A customer selects goods at a Beijing Bilibee Chain Commerce Co convenience store in Zhengzhou, Central China's Henan province. [Photo by Zhang Tao/For China Daily]

Data shows China had 193,000 convenience stores in 2020. The sales volume of branded chain convenience stores in China reached 296.1 billion yuan ($46.08 billion), up about 6 percent year-on-year.

The China Chain Store Association and KPMG released a report on the development of China's convenience stores on May 13 based on 89 convenience store brands.

In accordance with total numbers of a brand as of Dec 31, 2020, the report listed the top 100 chain stores in China. A brand had to own at least 20,000 stores to hold a top 3 position.

A customer exits a 7-Eleven convenience store in Shanghai. [Photo/IC]

An Easy Joy store is seen. [Photo/ Easy Joy]

Shoppers select items in a Family Mart in Shanghai. [Photo/IC]

A shop assistant stands ready to help customers in a Tianfu store. [Photo/Tianfu]

The uSmile logo is seen at a gas station in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, on Feb 17, 2014. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A suspension bridge, with Chinese characters "Hello Teacher" on it, is lit up in Xiangyang, Hubei Province, September 9, 2021. The activity was held in the city to show appreciation to teachers as China's 37th Teachers' Day falls on September 10 this year. (Photo/ Yang Dong)


Landmarks in Xiangyang City, Hubei Province, are lit up from 8 pm to 9 pm on September 9 to celebrate Teacher's Day. (Photos/ Yang Dong)

The LED screen set on a taxi car presents greetings to teachers, Yichang, Hubei Province, on September 9, 2021. Jointly organized by the local governmental authorities, Yichang launched a two-day charitable activity called "Light up for Teachers" to salute the dedication of teachers. It is the fourth consecutive year that the city held the activity. (Photo/ Li Xiaolong)

Buildings and landmarks in Yichang, Hubei Province are lit up with greetings to teachers in celebrating Teacher's Day, on September 9, 2021. (Photo/ Li Xiaolong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC7259-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC7302-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC7473-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC7324-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC7099-4L by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

花蓮玉里｜Taiwan by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
花蓮玉里｜Taiwan by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
花蓮玉里｜Taiwan by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
太平洋海景第一排｜Taitung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
花蓮玉里｜Taiwan by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong*

Lion Rock by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr
Kolwoon Bay by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr
Kolwoon Bay by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr

Kwun Tong by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr

大坑西邨 by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Sept 13, 2021 shows high waves brought by Typhoon Chanthu near Dongsha scenic area of Zhoushan, East China's Zhejiang province. East China's Zhejiang province has upgraded its emergency response to Typhoon Chanthu to the highest level, closing schools as well as suspending air and rail services in several cities. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Highlights at China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning


The 18th China-ASEAN Expo and China-ASEAN Business and Investment Summit kicked off Friday in Nanning, highlighting the building of a closer China-ASEAN community with a shared future.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Visitors take photos at the booth of Iran at the 18th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, capital of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Sept 11, 2021. The 18th China-ASEAN Expo and China-ASEAN Business and Investment Summit kicked off Friday in Nanning, highlighting the building of a closer China-ASEAN community with a shared future. [all Photos/Xinhua]

A visitor experiences a simulated cab system at the 18th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, capital of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Sept 11, 2021.

An artist performs with traditional musical instruments at the 18th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, capital of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Sept 11, 2021.

An exhibitor shows a VR device at the 18th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, capital of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Sept 11, 2021.

A visitor (L) learns about the performance of a robot at the 18th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, capital of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Sept 11, 2021.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Rescue underway after quake jolts China's Sichuan


*
_Twenty-seven photos in the above link._

Photo taken with a mobile phone on Sept. 16, 2021 shows debris from damaged buildings in Luxian County of Luzhou City in southwest China's Sichuan Province. Sichuan Province has initiated a level-II emergency response after a 6.0-magnitude earthquake jolted Luxian County at 4:33 a.m. on Thursday (2033 GMT Wednesday). According to China Earthquake Networks Center, the epicenter was monitored at 29.2 degrees north latitude and 105.34 degrees east longitude. (Xinhua)

Medical workers treat people injured in an earthquake at Luxian People's Hospital in Luxian County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 16, 2021. Latest reports showed that three people were dead and 60 others injured in a 6.0-magnitude earthquake jolting Luxian County at 4:33 a.m. Thursday (2033 GMT Wednesday). The quake also damaged houses. (Photo by Gu Youcong/Xinhua)

An armed police medic treats an injured woman at a relocation site in Fuji Township, Luxian County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, on Sept. 16, 2021. (Xinhua/Yang Jin)

Telecommunication workers repair cables at a community in Fuji Township of Luxian County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 16, 2021. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)

Photo taken on Sept. 16, 2021 shows a temporary shelter in Fuji Township of Luxian County, southwest China's Sichuan Province. . (Xinhua/Yuan Bo)

Volunteers deliver meals at a temporary shelter in Fuji Township of Luxian County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 16, 2021. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)

Rescue workers walk in Fuji Township of Luxian County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 16, 2021. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)

Photo taken with a mobile phone on Sept. 16, 2021 shows a rescuer transferring a senior woman to a safe location in Fuji Town of Luxian County, southwest China's Sichuan Province. Two people were dead and three others injured after a 6.0-magnitude earthquake jolted Luxian County at 4:33 a.m. Thursday (2033 GMT Wednesday). The quake also damaged houses. (Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: Sept 10 – 16


Ten photos from across China: Sept 10 – 16




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Typhoon Chanthu brings strong winds and rainstorms to Shanghai on Sept 13, 2021. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

A calf is carried by policemen in Altay, Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on Sept 14 after being found. The police had earlier received a call from a local herdsman about the lost animal. [Photo by Lin Jiahao/for China Daily]

A drone is steered through a tube-shaped net during a skills competition for firefighters in Guanghan, Sichuan province, on Sept 13, 2021. The three-day event tests their ability to guarantee communications in emergencies. [Photo by Xiang Yu/for China Daily]

Newly enrolled students dressed as ancient Confucian scholars display their calligraphy of the character ren (person) at Fuzimiao Primary School in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on Sept 13, 2021. Students at kindergartens and primary schools were allowed to return to campus after the city brought the COVID-19 outbreak that started in late July under control. [Photo by Shao Dan/for China Daily]

A child tries on a prop beard with help from a Wuju Opera performer at a kindergarten in Jiande, Zhejiang province, on Sept 15, 2021. Artists want to develop children's interest in the opera, which is native to the province. [Photo by Ning Wenwu/for China Daily]

Torchbearer Yang Qian lights the main torch at the opening ceremony of the 14th National Games at the Xi'an Olympic Center Stadium on Sept 15, 2021, in the capital of Northwest China's Shaanxi province. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Participants in a chorus as part of the celebration of the 100th anniversary of Peking Union Medical College Hospital pose for a group photo at Peking Union Medical College Hospital. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Senior professors from Peking Union Medical College Hospital greet each other before the celebration of the hospital's 100th anniversary in Beijing on Sept 16, 2021. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Senior professors of Peking Union Medical College Hospital pose for a group photo at the 100th anniversary of the founding of the hospital in Beijing on Sept 16, 2021. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Zhang Shuyang, center, president of Peking Union Medical College Hospital, attends the 100th anniversary ceremony of the founding of the hospital in Beijing on Sept 16, 2021. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Nurses pose for a group photo in a "100" pose at Peking Union Medical College Hospital. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Shenzhou-12 astronauts land safely


*
_Fifteen photos in the above link_

The return capsule of the Shenzhou-12 manned spaceship is about to land at the Dongfeng landing site in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region on Sept. 17, 2021. (Xinhua/Ren Junchuan)



The return capsule of the Shenzhou-12 manned spaceship lands successfully at the Dongfeng landing site in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region on Sept. 17, 2021. (Xinhua/Ju Zhenhua & Ren Junchuan)

Astronauts Nie Haisheng (C), Liu Boming (R) and Tang Hongbo are out of the return capsule of the Shenzhou-12 spaceship at the Dongfeng landing site in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region on Sept. 17, 2021. Three Chinese astronauts, the first sent to orbit for space station construction, have completed their three-month mission and returned to Earth safely on Friday. (Xinhua/Lian Zhen)

Astronauts Nie Haisheng (C), Liu Boming (R) and Tang Hongbo wave at the Dongfeng landing site in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region on Sept. 17, 2021. (Xinhua/Ju Zhenhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Flower decorations to celebrate National Day


A huge basket-shaped flower arrangement titled "Blessings to China" will be installed in Tian'anmen Square in Beijing on Sept 25, under the decoration plan for the upcoming National Day holiday. Ten other flower decorations will be installed along Chang'an Avenue, embodying the theme of...




www.chinadaily.com.cn





_Eleven photos in the link above!_

A rendering of the flower decoration in Tian'anmen Square. [Photo/Beijing Gardening and Greening Bureau] A huge basket-shaped flower arrangement titled "Blessings to China" will be installed in Tian'anmen Square in Beijing on Sept 25, under the decoration plan for the upcoming National Day holiday. 




Ten other flower decorations will be installed along Chang'an Avenue, embodying the theme of "Embarking on a new journey after a century of struggle". [Photos/Beijing Gardening and Greening Bureau]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China-ASEAN Expo witnesses changes in tech, life over 18 yrs


The China-ASEAN Expo has witnessed great changes taking place over the past 18 years in Nanning, capital of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





_Ten double photos and information in the above link!_

The upper photo shows a woman with her cell phone displaying a report on the fifth China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, capital of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Oct 22, 2008. The lower photo features a woman with her smartphone showing reports on the 18th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning on Sept 12, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

The upper photo shows a woman with a laptop at the eighth China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, capital of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Oct 25, 2011. The lower photo shows a woman with a tablet PC at the 18th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning on Sept 13, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

The upper photo shows people touching a pumpkin at the third China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, capital of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Nov 3, 2006. The lower photo shows people learning about smart agriculture at the 18th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning on Sept 13, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

The upper photo shows models with the latest mobile phones at the seventh China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, capital of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Oct 22, 2010. The lower photo shows a man operating virtual reality sports equipment at the 18th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning on Sept 11, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

The upper photo shows people walking into the Nanning International Convention and Exhibition Center in Nanning, capital of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Sept 12, 2021. The lower photo shows people walking out of the Nanning International Convention and Exhibition Center at the 18th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning on Sept 12, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_8028L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8129L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8047L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_8102L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

CHONGQING -- Twin panda brothers born in a zoo in Southwest China's Chongqing municipality started to receive public visitors on Friday.

A female panda named "Mangzai" gave birth to them on June 10. "Giant pandas often only choose the stronger one of the twins to feed," said Yin Yanqiang, technical director taking care of the animals at Chongqing Zoo.

"To ensure the survival of the two, we carried out artificially assisted feeding, with one brought up by the panda mom and the other artificially raised in the nursery box. We exchanged their places regularly to allow both of them to enjoy the breast milk in time," Yin said.

The brothers are growing well with concerted efforts. The older cub now weighs 6,060 grams and the younger one 5,680 grams, said Yin, adding that the twins have different personalities. "The older brother is more active and alert, while the younger cub gentler and quieter."


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Women pose for photos with plumes dancing in the wind in Changshun county of Guizhou province. [Photos/chinadaily.com.cn]

A woman touches ornamental pink muhly grass ( _Muhlenbergia capillaris_) while posing for a photo in Changshun county of Guizhou province. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]

With plumes dancing in the wind in Changshun county of Guizhou province, ornamental pink muhly grass (_Muhlenbergia capillaris_) is in full bloom. Enjoy a little pink during autumn!

A train operates in a sea of ornamental pink muhly grass ( _Muhlenbergia capillaris_) in Changshun county of Guizhou province. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]


People walk in a sea of ornamental pink muhly grass ( _Muhlenbergia capillaris_) in Changshun county of Guizhou province. [Photos/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


High-tech charging poles debut at 2021 World New Energy Vehicle Congress


*
A bidirectional vehicle-to-grid charging pile is exhibited by the State Grid Corporation of China at the event in Haikou, Hainan Province, September 16, 2021. The 2021 World New Energy Vehicle Congress (WNEVC) kicked off on Wednesday. (Photo: China News Service/Luo Yunfei)

MG all-electric sports coupe is on display at the 2021 World New Energy Vehicle Congress in Haikou, Hainan Province, September 16, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Luo Yunfei)

An intelligent flexible bow-shaped charging pile attracts attention at the 2021 World New Energy Vehicle Congress in Haikou, Hainan Province, September 16, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Luo Yunfei)

People visit the 2021 World New Energy Vehicle Congress in Haikou, Hainan Province, September 16, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Luo Yunfei)

Volkswagen's Modular Electric Drive matrix, known as the MEB platform, is exhibited at the 2021 World New Energy Vehicle Congress in Haikou, Hainan Province, September 16, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Luo Yunfei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Nearly 3,000 fishing boats sail to the East China Sea after the summer fishing ban was lifted in Zhoushan, east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 17, 2021. Affected by typhoon Chanthu, local authorities extended the fishing ban until 6 a.m. Friday. (Photo: IC photo/Shen Lei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People visit the Dunhuang-themed exhibition at the Palace Museum in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 17, 2021. (Photos: China News Service/Du Yang)

A Dunhuang-themed exhibition opened to the public at the Palace Museum, known as the Forbidden City, in capital Beijing on Thursday, featuring 188 cultural relics from the Gansu section of the Silk Road and the museum's collections. Among them, three replicas of the Dunhuang Mogao Grottoes were on display at the exhibition.


Exhibits are seen at the Dunhuang-themed exhibition in the Palace Museum in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 17, 2021. (Photos: China News Service/Du Yang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_1261L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_1697L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_1129L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_1249L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*BEIJING*
Gate of Heavenly Peace by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Forbidden City, Beijing by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Edge of the water cube by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Temple of Heaven, Beijing 2019 by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Beihai Park - Beijing by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Longevity Hill - Summer Palace, Beijing by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Tiananmen, Beijing 2019 by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Tiananmen at dusk by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_Since I will not have time to post photos tomorrow here are a few more for today!!_
Changping Valley, Mt Siguniang by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Yaks and mountains by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Valley road leading to an amazing place by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Mount Siguniang, Sichuan, China by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Shuangqiaogou Valley, Sichuan, China by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Our rides - Changping Valley by Tony Shi, on Flickr

A domestic yak at Changping Valley by Tony Shi, on Flickr

White pagodas at Shuangqiao Valley by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*NANJING*
Nanjing Skyline Panorama 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Nanjing, China from the top by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Nanjing Skyline from Xuanwu Lake by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Yuejiang Towers in Nanjing by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*HONG KONG*

Bank of China by Tony Shi, on Flickr
International Financial Centers - Hong Kong by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Wan Chai, Hong Kong Skyline by Tony Shi, on Flickr

The Central - From Wan Chai, Hong Kong 2019 by Tony Shi, on Flickr

A Crowded Island by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Hong Kong Island Skyline by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Hong Kong Island by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*HONG KONG*

Leica M10 + 35mm Summilux Pre-A @f1.4 by canica.hk, on Flickr

Untitled by LaTur, on Flickr

Untitled by LaTur, on Flickr

M10 with 50mm Noctilux version 4 at Tai O by canica.hk, on Flickr

Leica M10 50mm Noctilux version 4 f2.0 by canica.hk, on Flickr

Leica M10 + Noctilux Version 4 @Hong Kong Tsim Sha Tsui by canica.hk, on Flickr

M10 + 50mm Nocttilux Version 4 at Kwan Chung by canica.hk, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Smile ! by János Hajas, on Flickr

Very fast food ! (Chongqing, China) by János Hajas, on Flickr

Chinese girl in Macao by János Hajas, on Flickr

Tibetan mother with her daughter by János Hajas, on Flickr

Kids in Jinan by János Hajas, on Flickr

The smile of China by János Hajas, on Flickr

Me and my cormorans (Guilin, China) by János Hajas, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1O0A2279LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A2153LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A9153LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A2291LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Celebrated form of boxing packs new punch


Three years ago, when Niu Yilin was 8, she and some friends joined a free course of instruction in a traditional martial art in her home village in Anhui province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_Full story in the above link!!_

Niu-style boxing has become a regular activity for children in the village. [Photo by Ruan Xuefeng/For China Daily]

Three years ago, when Niu Yilin was 8, she and some friends joined a free course of instruction in a traditional martial art in her home village in Anhui province.

Since then, most of her friends have quit the course, but Niu said she decided to continue it, not just for the physical but, more important, the psychological benefits it offers.

As she performs flips, twists and tumbles, beads of sweat dot her forehead, and she is always ready to follow guidance from her instructor.

Niu Hehou, 77, instructs village children in the art of Niu-style boxing, which has been handed down for several generations. [Photo by Ruan Xuefeng/For China Daily]

Niu Hehou, 77, a major inheritor of Niu-style boxing, said, "It was developed late in the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911), when local people thought they needed to protect themselves from gangsters."


Niu Hefa, 77, a major inheritor of Niu-style boxing, teaches skills to children. [Photos by Ruan Xuefeng/For China Daily]

Children practice Niu-style boxing in Xinger village, Feidong county, Hefei, capital of Anhui province. [Photo by Ruan Xuefeng/For China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children visit a military culture park in Yinchuan, Northwest China's Ningxia Hui autonomous region, May 30, 2021. Fire fighting department of Xingqing district in Yinchuan city on Sunday organized the visit for fire fighters and their children to greet the upcoming International Children's Day. [Photo/Xinhua]



Fire fighters and their relatives visit a military culture park in Yinchuan, Northwest China's Ningxia Hui autonomous region, May 30, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students mark CPC founding with calligraphy


One thousand students from a primary school in Ruyang, Henan province, gathered on Tuesday for calligraphy celebrating the upcoming centenary of the founding of the Communist Party of China.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Students produce calligraphic works at the Secondary Experimental Primary School of Ruyang county, Luoyang, Henan province, on Tuesday. [Photos by Kang Hongjun/For chinadaily.com.cn]

One thousand students from a primary school in Ruyang, Henan province, gathered on Tuesday for calligraphy celebrating the upcoming centenary of the founding of the Communist Party of China.


Using pencil, pen and brush, the students wrote poems about the soldiers of the Long March and their inspirational spirit and lofty character.

Teachers from the Secondary Experimental Primary School of Ruyang county, Luoyang city, said the activity carried forward Chinese traditional culture and calligraphic art as students learned of the glorious history of the Communist Party of China.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Where does the water come from? Now kids know


The South-to-North Water Diversion Project has transferred more than 2 billion cubic meters of water to Zhengzhou, Henan province, primary school students learned on Monday, which was World Water Day.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Staff members from the middle route management office of the South-to-North Water Diversion Project introduces the world’s largest inter-basin water diversion project to primary school students in Zhengzhou, Henan province, on Monday, which was World Water Day. [Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The South-to-North Water Diversion Project has transferred more than 2 billion cubic meters of water to Zhengzhou, Henan province, primary school students learned on Monday, which was World Water Day.

"South water" has become the main supply for Zhengzhou, covering 90 percent of the city's population.



Primary school students in Zhengzhou, Henan province, learn about the South-to-North Water Diversion Project, the world’s largest inter-basin water conduit, on Monday, which was World Water Day. [Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children check out a water-saving gadget at a kindergarten in Huzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, on March 22, 2021. [Photo/Asia News Photo]

Children arrange bottles into two Chinese characters meaning "saving water" at a kindergarten in Huzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, on March 22, 2021. [Photo/Asia News Photo]

Students show water-saving signs at a primary school in Handan, North China's Hebei province, on March 22, 2021. [Photo/Asia News Photo]

A volunteer teaches students water conservation at a primary school in Shijiazhuang, North China's Hebei province, on March 22, 2021. [Photo/Asia News Photo]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


China launches cargo craft for space station supplies


*
The Long March-7 Y4 rocket, carrying Tianzhou-3, blasts off from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in south China's Hainan Province, Sept. 20, 2021. China launched cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-3 on Monday to deliver supplies for its under-construction space station. (Xinhua/Mi Siyuan &Yang Guanyu)


WENCHANG, Hainan, Sept. 20 China launched cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-3 on Monday to deliver supplies for its under-construction space station.


(Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)Tianzhou-3 will dock with the combination of the space station core module Tianhe and Tianzhou-2 cargo craft later, said the CMSA.The Long March-7 Y4 rocket, carrying Tianzhou-3, blasted off from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in the southern island province of Hainan, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A medical worker instructs students the correct way to brush teeth at a school in Lincheng County of Xingtai City, north China's Hebei Province, Sept. 18, 2021. China's Dental Care Day falls on Sept. 20. (Xinhua/Luo Xuefeng)

Students learn the right way to brush teeth at a school in Lincheng County of Xingtai City, north China's Hebei Province, Sept. 18, 2021. China's Dental Care Day falls on Sept. 20. (Xinhua/Luo Xuefeng)

Students learn the right way to brush teeth at a school in Lincheng County of Xingtai City, north China's Hebei Province, Sept. 18, 2021. China's Dental Care Day falls on Sept. 20. (Xinhua/Luo Xuefeng)

A medical worker examines teeth of a student at a school in Lincheng County of Xingtai City, north China's Hebei Province, Sept. 18, 2021. China's Dental Care Day falls on Sept. 20. (Xinhua/Luo Xuefeng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Death toll rises to 9 after passenger ship overturns in China's Guizhou


*

Rescuers work at the site where a passenger ship overturned in Zangke Township in the city of Liupanshui, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Sept. 19, 2021. 



The death toll has risen to nine, as of 11 a.m. Sunday, after a passenger ship overturned in a river in southwest China's Guizhou Province, according to local authorities. The ship, which had a capacity of 40 people, was overloaded when the accident happened. Authorities have yet to confirm the exact number of passengers who were on board. As of 11 a.m. Sunday, 40 people were rescued from the river, with 31 in non-life-threatening conditions, and nine died after being rescued. Six others are still missing. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

With the arrival of autumn, farmers in Jining's Jiaxiang county, East China's Shandong province, are recently busy harvesting and drying hot peppers. [Photos by Fang Jianbing for chinadaily.com.cn]

Farmers in Jiaxiang county, Jining city of Shandong province have been busy hot pepper-picking this year. They are collecting and drying up the vegetable, presenting a good view of the autumn harvest.


A hot pepper growing base in Jiaxiang county, Jining city of Shandong province. [Photos by Fang Jianbing for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Huang Shoukun checks the airing conditions of lacquer artworks in a room whose temperature is controlled by computer, in Fuzhou, Fujian Province, on August 24, 2021. Fuzhou has a complete industrial ecological chain in lacquer artwork production, from raw material processing to the craftsmanship. (Photo: China News Service/ Zhang Bin)

Huang, whose ancestral home is in Fujian Province, comes from China's Taiwan. He came to Fujian in 2017 and founded a Chinese lacquer crafting studio. He has attempted to combine lacquer crafting with pottery and tea sets, adding stylish elements to this traditional craft.

Huang Shoukun varnishes a customized tea plate in Fuzhou, Fujian Province on August 24, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/ Zhang Bin)
Huang Shoukun adjusts a model of lacquer in the studio, Fuzhou, Fujian Province, August 24, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/ Zhang Bin)

Huang Shoukun(L) communicates with friends about the lacquer crafting, Fuzhou, Fujian Province, August 24, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/ Zhang Bin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*TAIWAN*

Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSCF0757 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0647 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0730 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0538 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0579 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

On the Wings of Music: Rural teacher lights up children's lives with singing


For Jibu Xiaolong, music is an integral part of his life, and it is also changing the children from a place once known as one of China's poorest regions.




news.cgtn.com




_Inspirational story about the teacher in the link above!_

Jibu Xiaolong has a full schedule every day. After giving all lessons to students, he continues to coach the members of his choir.

Writing songs, playing instruments and teaching his students how to sing, for the 35-year-old teacher, music is an integral part of his life, and it is also changing the children from somewhere once known as one of China's poorest regions in a special way.

Jibu Xiaolong used to perform in various occasions before he started working as a teacher. /Jibu Xiaolong

Jibu Xiaolong and his choir members sing in the open air. Yang Jinghao/CGTN

Two girls play with Jibu Xiaolong's guitar. Zhang Kai/CGTN

Jibu Xiaolong and his choir members read comments from netizens towards their performance. Yang Jinghao/CGTN

Girls of the Niuniu Children's Choir practice under Jibu Xiaolong's coaching. Yang Jinghao/CGTN


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Circus festival puts on great, international show in Hebei


The 18th China Wuqiao International Circus Festival will be held Sept 28 to 30 in Shijiazhuang and Cangzhou, Hebei province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn







The 18th China Wuqiao International Circus Festival will be held Sept 28 to 30 in Shijiazhuang and Cangzhou, Hebei province. [Photo provided to China Daily]








Expats on 'Go Jiangsu' trip demonstrate China's cultural confidence


Under the instruction of a professional embroiderer, a member of the Go Jiangsu trip to Nantong, East China’s Jiangsu province, experiences the traditional technique first-hand on Sept 14.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A girl from Iran tries to thread a needle and practices traditional embroidery during the Go Jiangsu trip. [Photo by Feng Qian/chinadaily.com.cn]

Under the instruction of a professional embroiderer, a member of the Go Jiangsu trip to Nantong, East China’s Jiangsu province, experiences the traditional technique first-hand on Sept 14. [Photo by Feng Qian/chinadaily.com.cn]

While wearing _hanfu_, a traditional Chinese costume, Mexican expats on the Go Jiangsu trip pretend they are actors in an ancient Chinese drama. [Photo by Feng Qian/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Construction of inter-city railway in C China makes progress


China's railway construction made more progress on Tuesday in Central China's Henan province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Workers celebrate the completion of laying tracks for the Zhengzhou section of the Zhengzhou-Xuchang intercity railway, on Sept 21, 2021. [Photo/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


China's railway construction made more progress on Tuesday in Central China's Henan province.

The railway running between the airport in the provincial capital of Zhengzhou and a neighboring city in the province, Xuchang, was completed with the laying of tracks for the Zhengzhou section.

This laid a solid foundation for opening the whole line by the end of 2022.

The entire line is 67.13 kilometers long, with the Zhengzhou section measuring 33.43 kilometers. The designed speed is 120 km per hour.



Workers are seen at the construction site of the Zhengzhou section of the Zhengzhou-Xuchang intercity railway, on Sept 21, 2021. [Photos/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: June 4 – 10


Ten photos from across China: June 4 – 10




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Children learn to make sachets in celebration of the upcoming Dragon Boat Festival at a kindergarten in Huzhou, Zhejiang province, on June 9, 2021. The school organized activities including the making of sachets, tiger-head shoes and paper dragon boats to pass on festive traditions to the children. The festival falls on Monday. Xu Binhua/For China Daily

Examinees rush out of an exam site in Changsha, Hunan province, on June 9, 2021. China's annual college entrance exam, or _gaokao_, concluded on Wednesday in some parts of the country. [Photo/Xinhua]

A visitor takes photos of a bullet train model at the second China-Central and Eastern European Countries Expo in Ningbo, Zhejiang province, June 9, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

A son reunites with his parents in Shenyang, Liaoning province, on June 6, 2021. He was abducted 26 years ago in Guiyang, Guizhou province, when he was 7 years old. More than 4,700 children have been recovered since 2016, when police launched a nationwide system called "Reunion" to search for missing and abducted children. Li Hao/For China Daily

Groom Kou Xuechao drinks wine with bride Li Yuanyuan at a group wedding for employees of a railway construction company in Hefei, Anhui province, on June 6, 2021. Some newlyweds had postponed their weddings several times because they were busy at work. Zhang Dagang/For China Daily


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

19660301FTB-239 Kaohsiung, Taiwan 1 Mar 1966 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19660301FTB-236 Kaohsiung, Taiwan 1 Mar 1966 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19660301FTB-235 Fishing Kaohsiung Harbor, Taiwan 1 Mar 1966 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19660228FTB-223 Kaohsiung Taiwan 28 Feb 1966 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19660228FTB-219 Breakwater Kaohsiung, Taiwan 28 Feb 1966 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*NANJING*
Two young girls wearing traditional cloth by Xuesong Liao (廖雪松）, on FlickrA portrait of a local young girl by Xuesong Liao (廖雪松）, on FlickrA little girl eating ice cream by Xuesong Liao (廖雪松）, on FlickrGood doggie by Xuesong Liao (廖雪松）, on FlickrA portrait of young girl with tiger candy by Xuesong Liao (廖雪松）, on FlickrA young girl in traditional costume by Xuesong Liao (廖雪松）, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1O0A9599L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A9714L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A9978L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A9963L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A9551L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Newly-opened Universal Beijing packed with crowds


*

The Universal Beijing Resort formally opens to the public in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 20, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Yi Haifei)



The Universal Beijing Resort, covering 4 square kilometers, includes the highly anticipated Universal Studios Beijing theme park, the Universal CityWalk, and two hotels. It is currently the largest in scale worldwide after 20 years of planning and construction. The resort has drawn waves of anticipated travelers across the country despite long queues and comparatively high prices.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Posters for Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics and Paralympics released


*

Eleven sets of advertising posters for the Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics and Paralympics are released on September 22, 2021 at the opening ceremony of this year's Beijing Design Week in Tongzhou District, Beijing. (Photos provided to China News Service by the Beijing Organizing Committee)



The Beijing Organizing Committee for the two events issued poster solicitation announcement on September 21, 2020 at last year's Beijing Design Week. Eleven sets of posters which combine multiple elements including Winter Olympics, Chinese culture, winter sports and cityscape were eventually selected as the official advertising posters.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Full moon illuminates sky on Mid-Autumn Festival







www.chinadaily.com.cn





A full moon shines in the sky in Beijing on Sept 21, 2021. [Photo/IC]

An airplane flies against the backdrop of a full moon in Chongqing municipality on Sept 21, 2021. [Photo/IC]

People admire the full moon in Chongqing municipality on Sept 21, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A full moon shines in Yuncheng, Shanxi province, on Sept 21, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A full moon hangs over the sky in Rongcheng, Shandong province, on Sept 21, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pic story of wooden mechanical installation designer in Shijiazhuang, Hebei


Li Zhanlong is a wooden mechanical installation designer in Shijiazhuang. After graduation, Li once worked as a salesman and ran an online shop.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Li Zhanlong shows a wooden mechanical installation at his studio in Luquan district of Shijiazhuang, North China's Hebei province, Sept 14, 2021. [Photos/Xinhua]

Li Zhanlong is a wooden mechanical installation designer in Shijiazhuang. After graduation, Li once worked as a salesman and ran an online shop.

In 2018, Li Zhanlong left his job and went to Tianjin to learn carpentry skills. The wooden mechanical installation consists of a wooden figure and a mechanism device that can make the installation move. By shaking the handle or pressing the button, the installation can move.

In 2019, Li opened his own studio in Luquan district of Shijiazhuang and devoted himself to the creation of wooden mechanical installations. Making a wooden mechanical installation took Li from a few days to several months.

Every day, Li selects wood, polishes and assembles his works. He gave himself an online name "XiangMu", literally meaning "born to wood." "Both me and my works are inseparable from wood," Li said.

Li Zhanlong records a lesson to be posted on social media at his studio in Luquan district of Shijiazhuang, North China's Hebei province, Sept 15, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Li Zhanlong shows his creation "Sky Dreamer" at his studio in Luquan district of Shijiazhuang, North China's Hebei province, Sept 14, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A group of students from the School of Music of Shandong Normal University are seen dancing at the Qianfo Mountain Campus in Jinan, East China's Shandong province against a backdrop of various blooming flowers. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pauline0002 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Pauline0003 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Pauline0001 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Pauline0005 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Pauline0012 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

'Candy Utopia' a sweet sight in Shanghai


The exhibition Candy Utopia opened on Monday, drawing many visitors to experience the sweetness and beauty of a childhood wonderland at a shopping mall in Shanghai.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Visitors are seen at the exhibition Candy Utopia in Shanghai on Sept 20, 2021. [Photos/IC]

The exhibition _Candy Utopia_ opened on Monday, drawing many visitors to experience the sweetness and beauty of a childhood wonderland at a shopping mall in Shanghai. The designer of the exhibition is Tanya Schultz who is dedicated to creating fantasy scenes and artworks using powdered sugar, candy, and plastic flowers.

A mom takes photos of her daughter and some exhibits at the exhibition Candy Utopia in Shanghai on Sept 20, 2021. [Photo/IC]


Visitors take photos of some exhibits at the exhibition Candy Utopia in Shanghai on Sept 20, 2021. [Photos/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Celebrating a bountiful harvest across China


Today marks the fourth Chinese Farmers' Harvest Festival. Let's experience the joy of the harvest through this set of photos.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_ Fifteen photos in the link above_

A farmer is busy harvesting rice in a field in Xiangyang town, Sichuan province, on Sept 18, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Children haul farm produce with small wheelbarrows at a kindergarten in Hefei, Anhui province, as they celebrate the Farmers' Harvest Festival, on Sept 22, 2021. [Photo by Ge Chuanhong/For China Daily]

Farmers take part in a watermelon-eating competition to celebrate the Farmers' Harvest Festival in Zaozhuang, Shandong province, on Sept 22, 2021. [Photo by Sun Zhongzhe/For China Daily]

Children take part in a "fashion show" featuring farm produce at a kindergarten in Huzhou, Zhejiang province, on Sept 22, 2021. [Photo by Tan Yunfeng/For China Daily]

Farmers smile over the harvest of garlic in Wuzhuang village in Zhangye, Gansu province, Aug 4, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Farmers pick pears at an orchard in Zhangye, Gansu province, Aug 19, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Harvesters work in a rice field in Suqian, Jiangsu province, on Sept 18, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors take pictures with an 18-meter-high flower basket in Tian'anmen Square on Sept 23, 2021. The basket is in the square to celebrate the upcoming National Day holiday on Oct 1. [Photos by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Visitors take pictures with an 18-meter-high flower basket in Tian'anmen Square on Sept 23, 2021. The basket is in the square to celebrate the upcoming National Day holiday on Oct 1. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Staff members decorate the flower bed at Tian'anmen Square on Sept 23, 2021. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

* China 2014-2015*
Chinese new year in Chengdu by plej_photo - 乐让菲力, on Flickr
Sichuan Opera - Chengdu by plej_photo - 乐让菲力, on Flickr
Sichuan Opera - Chengdu by plej_photo - 乐让菲力, on Flickr
Sichuan Opera - Chengdu by plej_photo - 乐让菲力, on Flickr
Chengdu - Anshun bridge by plej_photo - 乐让菲力, on Flickr
Tianfu square at night by plej_photo - 乐让菲力, on Flickr
Chengdu - Tianfu square by plej_photo - 乐让菲力, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

淮禎0005 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

淮禎0001 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

淮禎0009 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

淮禎0010 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

淮禎0015 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Free daycare services during summer vacation ease pressure on parents in Qinghai


Free daycare services during summer vacation ease pressure on parents in Qinghai




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Boys play soccer at a daycare center in Nyainca village of Maqen county, Golog Tibetan autonomous prefecture in Northwest China's Qinghai province, Aug 2, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Nyainca village is located at the foot of the A'nyemaqen Mountain in Northwest China's Qinghai province. As the local herdsmen are busy moving to the summer pastures, their school-age children may find it difficult to participate in group activities during the summer vacation, and some are even left unattended.

In 2018, the local authorities have launched a project to provide free daycare services for the kids during the summer vacation to ease the pressure on busy parents.

Now the program has been promoted in all 35 administrative villages of Maqen county, and is well received by the locals.

A college student volunteer teaches a singing lesson at a daycare center in Nyainca village of Maqen county, Golog Tibetan autonomous prefecture in Northwest China's Qinghai province, Aug 2, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Children play a game guided by college student volunteers at a daycare center in Nyainca village of Maqen county, Golog Tibetan autonomous prefecture in Northwest China's Qinghai province, Aug 2, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Children enjoy their summer vacation at a daycare center in Nyainca village of Maqen county, Golog Tibetan autonomous prefecture in Northwest China's Qinghai province, Aug 2, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Children learn painting at a daycare center in Nyainca village of Maqen county, Golog Tibetan autonomous prefecture in Northwest China's Qinghai province, Aug 2, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Immersive sci-fi fun at Beijing amusement park


An ongoing exhibition at Beijing's Shijingshan Amusement Park immerses audiences in scenes from Hugo Award winner Liu Cixin's science fiction with the help of cutting-edge 5G and VR technology.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






An ongoing exhibition at Beijing's Shijingshan Amusement Park immerses audiences in scenes from Hugo Award winner Liu Cixin's science fiction with the help of cutting-edge 5G and VR technology.



Besides experiencing vivid scenes from Liu's sci-fi stories The Wandering Earth, Yuanyuan's Bubbles, The Village Teacher and Sea of Dreams, audiences can also learn about the physical and astronomical details in those works.[Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Olympic medalist pair Yang Qian (L)/Yang Haoran win gold in the 10m air rifle mixed team event final at the 14th Chinese National Games on Monday. [Photo/Xinhua]

XI'AN -- Olympic medalist pair Yang Qian/Yang Haoran beat Wang Zhilin/Wang Yuefeng of Zhejiang 17-13 in the 10m air rifle mixed team event final at the 14th Chinese National Games on Monday.

Earlier on Monday, Olympians Zhang Yu/Sheng Lihao won the bronze with a 16-7 victory over Shi Wenxin/Song Buhan of Liaoning.

Olympic medalist Yang Qian, paired with Yang Haoran, wins gold in the 10m air rifle mixed team event final at the 14th Chinese National Games on Monday. [Photo/Xinhua]

Olympic medalist Yang Haoran, paired with Yang Qian, wins gold in the 10m air rifle mixed team event final at the 14th Chinese National Games on Monday. [Photo/Xinhua]

Yang Jiayu waves during the women's 20-kilometer race walk final at China's 14th National Games in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, on Sept 24, 2021. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Former world champion Yang Jiayu of the Inner Mongolia autonomous region won the gold medal with a time of 1 hour, 27 minutes and 14 seconds on Friday in the women's 20-kilometer race walk final at China's 14th National Games in Xi'an, Shaanxi province.

Ge Manqi competes during the women's 200m final at China's National Games in Xi'an, Shaanxi province on Sept 23, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

XI'AN - Newly-crowned women's 100m champion Ge Manqi won her second gold medal at China's National Games with the 200m victory here on Thursday.

The 23-year-old sprinter kept her good form from Monday's title-winning race, took a clear lead and crossed the finish line in a match-leading 23.05 seconds for Fujian.

Cai Yanting from Jiangsu won a silver with a personal best of 23.13 seconds, and Ge's national teammate Liang Xiaojing from Guangdong got the bronze in 23.25s.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Xinjiang bazaar greets tourist boom ahead of holiday


As the National Day holiday approaches, the Xinjiang International Grand Bazaar, a popular tourist destination in Urumqi, capital of Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, is ushering in a tourism peak.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Distinctive Muslim architecture is visible at the Xinjiang International Grand Bazaar. [Photo by Gao Yaman / for chinadaily.com.cn]

As the National Day holiday approaches, the Xinjiang International Grand Bazaar, a popular tourist destination in Urumqi, capital of Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, is ushering in a tourism peak.

The Grand Bazaar's pedestrian street is divided into three blocks, featuring cultural and creative industries, international fashion and local delicacies.

The pedestrian street boasts a wide range of ethnic handicrafts, local snacks like mutton kebabs and buildings with ethnic characteristics. The bazaar is a place for visitors to experience Xinjiang and its cultural treasures.

A little boy climbs on a sculpture of Apandi, a legendary character in Xinjiang culture, in the Xinjiang International Grand Bazaar. [Photo by Gao Yaman / for chinadaily.com.cn]

A little boy enjoys time with his family at the food street in the Xinjiang International Grand Bazaar. [Photo by Gao Yaman/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A little boy in a wool vest talks to locals about a hand drum in the Xinjiang International Grand Bazaar. [Photo by Gao Yaman/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A woman looks at goods on a stall in the Xinjiang International Grand Bazaar in Urumqi. [Photo by Li Yifan/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Sept 19, 2021 shows the venue of the 2021 World Internet Conference Wuzhen Summit. [Photo/IC]

The 2021 World Internet Conference Wuzhen Summit is scheduled to take place from Sept 26 to 28 in Wuzhen, East China's Zhejiang province. Themed "Towards a New Era of Digital Civilization -- Building a Community with a Shared Future in Cyberspace," the summit will be held both online and offline this year. At present, preparations are nearly complete.

Security checkpoints at an entrance gate. [Photo/IC]

A staff member at work in Wuzhen, East China's Zhejiang province. [Photo/IC]

Staff members debug conference equipment. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Volunteers for the 2021 World Internet Conference Wuzhen Summit are trained in Tongxiang, East China's Zhejiang province. [Photos/IC]

Volunteers for the 2021 World Internet Conference Wuzhen Summitin blue uniforms pose for photos in Wuzhen, East China's Zhejiang province, on Sept 22, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Volunteers in blue uniforms take a selfie in Wuzhen, East China's Zhejiang province, on Sept 22, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC00082 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC00239 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC00200 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC00032 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC00288 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*HONG KONG 2017*

The Peak by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Hong Kong Skyline by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Hong Kong by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

香港 之 烧香拜佛 by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Hong Kong - Tai O Fishing Village by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Hong Kong - Tai O Fishing Village by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Hong Kong by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The photo taken on Sept. 23, 2021 shows the exhibition area of the ongoing 17th China (Shenzhen) International Cultural Industries Fair (ICIF) at the Shenzhen Convention and Exhibition Center. (China News Service/Chen Wen)

The 17th China (Shenzhen) International Cultural Industries Fair (ICIF) opened Thursday through next Monday in Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, which is in the Greater Bay Area(GBA), showcasing achievements in the cultural and creative industries.

HK Creative&Design Pavlion is seen during the 17th China (Shenzhen) International Cultural Industries Fair (ICIF) at the Shenzhen Convention and Exhibition Center, Sept. 23, 2021. (China News Service/Chen Wen)

Taiwan Museum of Art is seen during the 17th China (Shenzhen) International Cultural Industries Fair (ICIF) at the Shenzhen Convention and Exhibition Center, Sept. 23, 2021. (China News Service/Chen Wen)

The photo taken on Sept. 23, 2021 shows a model of ferris wheel 'Light of the Bay Area' at the 17th China (Shenzhen) International Cultural Industries Fair (ICIF). (China News Service/Chen Wen)

A Sichuan Opera performer displays face changing, one of the most symbolic plays of the traditional art, at the Shenzhen Convention and Exhibition Center, Sept. 23, 2021. (China News Service/Chen Wen)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*China 2018*

Guilin by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Market Woman,Yi Minority Yunnan, China by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Tibetan Newlyweds by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Qing Dynasty Temple Yunnan, China by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Yunnan, Bai by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

A Quiet Pipe by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Daily Game by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Villagers harvest highland barley in Tibet


In the plateau county of Nyima, the yearly average temperature stays at minus four degrees Celsius and herding is the main walk of life for most of its residents.




www.chinadaily.com.cn







Villagers harvest highland barley at Ombu township, Nyima county, Nagqu city of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, Sept 23, 2021. [Photos/Xinhua]

In the plateau county of Nyima, the yearly average temperature stays at minus four degrees Celsius and herding is the main walk of life for most of its residents.

But there is one exception -- Ombu township where two major lakes, Tangra Yumco and Tangqung Co, help create a rare climate for farming in the grasslands. It is also a reason behind such a vast field of highland barley, rarely seen in north Tibet.


Aerial photos taken on Sept 23, 2021 shows villagers harvesting highland barley at Ombu township, Nyima county, Nagqu city of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In Pics: Beijing commuters


According to a commute monitor report released at the end of 2020 by China Academy of Urban Planning and Design and Baidu Map, the average one-way commute time of Beijing commuters is 47 minutes, and the average one-way commute distance is 11.1 km. Fifty-eight percent of commuters commute within...




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Photo taken with a mobile phone shows a woman waiting to cross a street during the evening rush hour in Beijing, capital of China, May 12, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

BEIJING -- According to a commute monitor report released at the end of 2020 by China Academy of Urban Planning and Design and Baidu Map, the average one-way commute time of Beijing commuters is 47 minutes, and the average one-way commute distance is 11.1 km. Fifty-eight percent of commuters commute within 45 minutes, and 26% of them spend more than 60 minutes.

Photo taken with a mobile phone shows people riding bikes on a street during the evening rush hour in Beijing, capital of China, May 12, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Photo taken with a mobile phone shows people taking the subway at Chongwenmen Station during the evening rush hour in Beijing, capital of China, March 31, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


Photo taken with a mobile phone shows people taking subway line four & five in Beijing, capital of China, March 29, 2021. [Photos/Xinhua]

Photo taken with a mobile phone shows people waiting to cross a street during the evening rush hour in Beijing, capital of China, May 19, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Photo taken with a mobile phone shows people riding bikes on a street during the evening rush hour in Beijing, capital of China, May 12, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Photo taken with a mobile phone shows people waiting for bus during the evening rush hour in Beijing, capital of China, May 19, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*TAIWAN...2021*

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr

MRT北門站 3號出口 by li-penny, on Flickr

Untitled by li-penny, on Flickr

social distance by li-penny, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1O0A1012L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1010L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1003L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1001L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0996L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*SHANGHAI*

Street scene by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Step on the mount by Runen LIU, on Flickr

The elevated road fragments the urban space and squeezes the historical buildings. by Runen LIU, on Flickr

A mobile flower stall on the corner of the street by Runen LIU, on Flickr

The mother is comforting her daughter in pain from fall. by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Street scene by Runen LIU, on Flickr

In a neighborhood about to be demolished, a ballerina poses for a group of elderly amateur photographers, and a local resident looks at her skirt. by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*SHANGHAI*

Mother and kid by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Childrens game by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Scooter by Runen LIU, on Flickr

At the door by Runen LIU, on Flickr

After school by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Grandma and Grandchildren by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Smile by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The crowd holds up a banner reading "Welcome home, Ms. Meng Wanzhou," waves national flags, and chants "welcome home," at south China's Shenzhen Bao'an International Airport, September 25, 2021. (Photo/Xinhua)

Huawei Chief Financial Officer Meng Wanzhou disembarks from her charter flight at south China's Shenzhen Bao'an International Airport at night, September 25, 2021. (Photo/Xinhua)

"After more than 1,000 days of torment, I am finally back in the embrace of the motherland," Meng made a brief speech at the airport. "The motherland provides us the strongest backing," She noted.
Meng delivers a speech at south China's Shenzhen Bao'an International Airport, September 25, 2021. (Photo/Xinhua) Nearly three years of detention in Canada, Meng returned to the motherland and received a hero's welcome at the airport.

Meng waves to the welcoming people at south China's Shenzhen Bao'an International Airport, September 25, 2021. (Photo/Xinhua)

Meng was arbitrarily detained by Canada on a U.S. extradition request on Dec. 1, 2018 at Vancouver International Airport.

She has pleaded not guilty to all charges against her and reached a deferred prosecution agreement with U.S. prosecutors. And the indictment is expected to be dismissed with prejudice after 14 months.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The world's largest permanent ship elevator resumes operation after overhaul at the Three Gorges Dam in central China’s Hubei Province, Sept. 25, 2021. (China News Service/Lv Caihong)

The overhaul started on August 21 and lasted for 35 days, marking the first planned overhaul since the acceptance check of its construction at the end of 2019.

As the fast passage for passenger vessels and container ships, the ship elevator, together with the dam ship lock, improves the navigation capacity of the Three Gorges Dam.



Magnificent waterfall appears on Wanquan River Dam on Sept. 25, 2021, after it rained for days in south China’s Hainan Province. (China News Service/Meng Zhongde)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: Sept 3 – Sept 9


Ten photos from across China: Sept 3 – Sept 9




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A guest presents traditional costumes at the China International Fair for Trade in Services in Beijing, Sept 4, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

A couple grapples with an umbrella during a shower in Qingdao, Shandong province, on Sept 5, 2021. [HE YI/FOR CHINA DAILY]

A pumpkin weighing more than half a metric ton attracts visitors at the 20th China Changchun International Agricultural Food Expo in Changchun, Jilin province, on Sept 6, 2021. The expo aims to promote smart development in the industry, enhance trade and fuel rural vitalization. [WANG QIANG/FOR CHINA DAILY]

Students lie down for a noontime nap at Changxing Experimental Primary School in Huzhou, Zhejiang province, on Sept 7, 2021. With the central government rolling out policies to reduce students' academic burdens, the school rearranged schedules and set up specific rooms with beds for midday naps. [TAN YUNFENG/FOR CHINA DAILY]

Tourists take photos in front of the logo of Universal Beijing Resort in Beijing, Sept 7, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: May 7 – May 13


Ten photos from across China: May 7 – May 13




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A tourist takes photos of shadow puppets during an exhibition in Huazhou district of Weinan city, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, May 8, 2021. Shadow play, also known as shadow puppetry, is a traditional Chinese folk art. In 2011, Chinese shadow puppetry was inscribed on the UNESCO Representative List of the Intangible Cultural Heritage of Humanity. [Photo/Xinhua]

An area of 12,000-square-meter ice surface makes first appearance in the National Speed Skating Oval, locally known as the "Ice Ribbon", in Beijing, on May 8, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Two nurses shave a baby's head in a hospital in Shijiazhuang, North China's Hebei province, on May 12, International Nurses Day. [Photo/IC]

Ahead of the National Disaster Prevention and Reduction Day that falls on May 12, primary and secondary schools and kindergartens in various regions of China organized a series of activities, like the popularization of disaster prevention and mitigation knowledge and emergency evacuation drills, etc., to improve the awareness of disaster prevention and mitigation of teachers and students and their ability to rescue themselves and avoid dangers on May 11, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*SHANGHAI*

An express transfer station in an old alley about to be demolished by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Street corner by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Lunch Break by Runen LIU, on Flickr
Sanitation worker by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Alley by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Food delivery man by Runen LIU, on Flickr

Courier by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

加藤飄5022 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

加藤飄5023 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

加藤飄5027 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

加藤飄5030 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

加藤飄5033 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*CHINA..2019*

Street Food in Chongqing 重慶, China by Kristoffer Trolle, on Flickr
Chongqing 重慶, China by Kristoffer Trolle, on Flickr
Cleaning staff at train station in Chengdu (犀浦地铁站), China by Kristoffer Trolle, on Flickr

Hot Pot in Chengdu 成都, China by Kristoffer Trolle, on Flickr

Tai Chi in Chengdu 成都, China by Kristoffer Trolle, on Flickr

Sichuan Airline 四川航空 flight attendants by Kristoffer Trolle, on Flickr
Construction worker biking to work in Chengdu 成都, China by Kristoffer Trolle, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Sea buckthorns bring taste of prosperity to Xinjiang county


Sea buckthorn has been widely welcomed by consumers in overseas markets due to its rich nutrition, and in recent years, the fruit has also gained recognition in China.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Sea buckthorns are seen on the trees, in Wushi county, Aksu prefecture, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

If you try to live a healthy life by taking vitamin C every day, what fruit springs to your mind first?

If it's kiwi fruit, you are strongly recommended to consider another that contains three to four times more vitamin C than the kiwi fruit - sea buckthorn.

In the workshop of the Golden Buckthorn Company, workers examine each bottle of sea buckthorn juice on the assembly line. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A farmer collect sea buckthorn branches in a factory in Wushi county, Asku prefecture in Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A woman presents sea buckthorn juice. [Photo by Rizwangul Mamat/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Tourists take pictures of sea buckthorns. [Photo by Rizwangul Mamat/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Forecasters confident of weathering all storms


Experts are working hard to provide accurate assessments for the 14th National Games.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Team members from the Shaanxi Meteorological Bureau install equipment to ensure smooth proceedings during the torch lighting event in Yan'an, Shaanxi province, for the 14th National Games. [Photo provided to China Daily]

A member of staff at the meteorological bureau in Ankang, Shaanxi, repairs and cleans a water temperature sensor. [Provided to China Daily]

Team members assemble equipment to help assess conditions along the route of the marathon at the games. [Photo provided to China Daily]

A staff member tests equipment on the roof of a monitoring vehicle for the 14th National Games in Xi'an, Shaanxi. [Photo by Li Zishuo/for China Daily]

A drone stands ready for use at one of the sports venues for the games in Shaanxi. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

BEIJING -- A collection of 12 antiquities and artworks retrieved from overseas has been allocated to the Tibet Museum in Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, according to a teleconference Sunday.

Starting in March, China's National Cultural Heritage Administration has tracked and identified these items as being illegally trafficked overseas and lodged a request for their repatriation. After a series of procedures, the 12 cultural items were returned and delivered to Beijing in July.

Following examination, experts determined that the earliest items date back to the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644), and show classic features of southwestern culture in Chinese history, along with high historical, artistic and scientific values[File photos/Xinhua]

_Sculptor's Passion_, an exhibition at the National Art Museum of China until Oct 7, shows dozens of sculptures by late artist Lin Yuhao. 

"I like making sculptures. The activity breathes life into stones and clay, and renders them a soul," said late artist Lin Yuhao.

_Sculptor's Passion_, an exhibition at the National Art Museum of China until Oct 7, shows dozens of sculptures by Lin who left a body of works combining the beauty of simplicity, tenderness and historic narratives. 

Based in Guangzhou, Lin spent some time in Beijing in the 1970s when he participated in several projects to create groups of sculptures that depicted historic events in the Chinese history. In following years he was commissioned to make statues that decorated city streets and public spaces. His works reflect the diversity of life, the spirit of time and humanistic concerns.[Photos by Jiang Dong]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The Jilin-1 Gaofen 02D satellite is launched by Kuaizhou-1A carrier rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China at 14:19 BJT, Sept. 27, 2021. (China News Service/Wang Jiangbo)

It entered the planned orbit successfully.

This launch marked the 11th mission for the Kuaizhou series carrier rockets.

*


Sneak peek of upcoming 13th Airshow China in Zhuhai


*
The pavilion of Aviation Industry Cooperation of China is seen at the upcoming 13th China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition (Airshow China) in southern Chinese city of Zhuhai, the Greater Bay Area, Sept. 26, 2021. (China News Service/Chen Jimin)

The 13th Airshow China is going to be held at the Zhuhai International Air Show Center between Sept. 28 and Oct. 3. Nearly 700 companies from 40 countries and regions will participate in the event online and offline, with more than 100 aircraft to be exhibited.

Carrier rockets are on display at the upcoming 13th China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition (Airshow China) in southern Chinese city of Zhuhai, the Greater Bay Area, Sept. 26, 2021. (China News Service/Chen Jimin)

The project of Mars Exploration attracts a visitor during the pre-show of the 13th China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition (Airshow China) in southern Chinese city of Zhuhai, the Greater Bay Area, Sept. 26, 2021. (China News Service/Chen Jimin)

The re-entry module of China's new-generation manned spacecraft is placed in position at the upcoming 13th China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition (Airshow China) in southern Chinese city of Zhuhai, the Greater Bay Area, Sept. 26, 2021. (China News Service/Chen Jimin)

China’s Lunar Exploration Project is showcased ahead of the 13th China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition (Airshow China) in southern Chinese city of Zhuhai, the Greater Bay Area, Sept. 26, 2021. (China News Service/Chen Jimin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

CNY Eve Lujiazui Skyline by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

gold in the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Qibao Blue Hour 2 - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Qibao blue hour - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Natalie4029 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Natalie4024 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Natalie4025 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Natalie4011 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Natalie4008 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)




----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Children's life at Kumu village's kindergarten in Xinjiang


*
Children pose for a group photo in Kumu village's kindergarten, Hotan County, China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Sept. 27, 2021. (China News Service/Tian Yuhao)

The kindergarten was built with assistance of Beijing in 2017, with 284 Uygur students in total. Half of the teachers are also Uyghur. The school includes an activity area, planting area and game area, according to Global Times.

Children play games on the playground in Kumu village's kindergarten, Hotan County, China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Sept. 27, 2021. (China News Service/Tian Yuhao)

Children play games on the playground in Kumu village's kindergarten, Hotan County, China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Sept. 27, 2021. (China News Service/Tian Yuhao)

Children draw at a teaching room in Kumu village's kindergarten, Hotan County, China’s Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Sept. 27, 2021. (China News Service/Tian Yuhao)

Children learn to make fruit platters in Kumu village's kindergarten, Hotan County, China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Sept. 27, 2021. (China News Service/Tian Yuhao)

Children pose for a group photo in Kumu village's kindergarten, Hotan County, China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Sept. 27, 2021. (China News Service/Tian Yuhao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


A glimpse of 2nd China-Africa Economic and Trade Expo


*
A model of 102 MW wind power project from Kipeto, Kenya debuts at the exhibition booth during the second China-Africa Economic and Trade Expo in Changsha, capital of central China's Hunan Province, Sept. 27, 2021.(China News Service/Yang Huafeng)

The second China-Africa Economic and Trade Expo opened Sunday in Changsha. The four-day event, online and offline, has attracted nearly 900 enterprises from nearly 40 African countries and China.

Rwandan staff performs traditional dancing during the second China-Africa Economic and Trade Expo in Changsha, capital of central China's Hunan Province, Sept. 27, 2021. (China News Service/Yang Huafeng)

China’s construction machinery products are exhibited during the second China-Africa Economic and Trade Expo in Changsha, capital of central China's Hunan Province, Sept. 27, 2021.(China News Service/Yang Huafeng)

African aquatic products are shown during the second China-Africa Economic and Trade Expo in Changsha, capital of central China's Hunan Province, Sept. 27, 2021. (China News Service/Yang Huafeng)

African art work is exhibited during the second China-Africa Economic and Trade Expo in Changsha, capital of central China's Hunan Province, Sept. 27, 2021. (China News Service/Yang Huafeng)

An African staff demonstrates their chili during the second China-Africa Economic and Trade Expo in Changsha, capital of central China's Hunan Province, Sept. 27, 2021. (China News Service/Yang Huafeng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Confucius birthday celebrated in Zhejiang


A ceremony was held at the Nanzong Confucius Temple in the Quzhou city of Zhejiang province on Tuesday to mark the 2,572nd birthday of Confucius, an ancient Chinese educator and philosopher.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A ceremony is held in Quzhou of Zhejiang on Tuesday to mark the 2,572nd birthday of Confucius, an ancient Chinese educator and philosopher, Sept 28, 2021. [all Photos by Xu Jun/For chinadaily.com.cn]


A ceremony was held at the Nanzong Confucius Temple in the Quzhou city of Zhejiang province on Tuesday to mark the 2,572nd birthday of Confucius, an ancient Chinese educator and philosopher.

Quzhou is home to the Confucian ancestral hall for the southern branch of the Confucian family, which is one of two Confucian family temples in the world. The other is in the Qufu city of Shandong province.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Guizhou hybrid rice yield sets new record


The maximum yield of hybrid rice has reached 1123.87 kilograms per mu (0.07 hectare) in a test field in Xingyi city in Guizhou province, creating a new record for the province, according to Rice Research Institute of Guizhou Academy of Agricultural Sciences.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Agricultural experts inspect the test field in Xingyi city, Guizhou province. [Photos by Dai Xianling/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A super high-yield rice test field in Xingyi city of Guizhou province enters harvest season. [Photo by Dai Xianling/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The maximum yield of hybrid rice has reached 1123.87 kilograms per mu (0.07 hectare) in a test field in Xingyi city in Guizhou province, creating a new record for the province, according to Rice Research Institute of Guizhou Academy of Agricultural Sciences.


Farmers harvest rice at the test field in Xingyi city, Guizhou province. [Photos by Dai Xianling/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*TAIWAN...2018 - 2020*
20210331-LEE01395 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20180120-DSC02021 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20190607-DSC03288 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200227-DSC08238 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200817-EGL01464 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200911-EGL01890 by Edge Lee, on Flickr

疫情快快退散 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*SHANGHAI*
Shanghai looking west by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

mid autumn moon, 98 % full by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Nanjing Road Walking Street by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Alley Life by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

what's going on by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSCF1571 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF1297 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF1220 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC02416 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC02374 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC02403 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

2,572nd birthday of Confucius commemorated in Shandong


A ceremony was held on Tuesday morning to commemorate the 2,572nd birthday of Confucius in Qufu of Jining city, Shandong province, the home province of the great Chinese thinker.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A ceremony is held to commemorate the 2,572nd birthday of Confucius in Qufu, Jining, Shandong province, the home province of the great Chinese thinker, Sept 28, 2021. [Photos by Yang Guoqing/for chinadaily.com.cn]

A ceremony was held on Tuesday morning to commemorate the 2,572nd birthday of Confucius in Qufu of Jining city, Shandong province, the home province of the great Chinese thinker.

People can also log on to a cloud platform launched by Jining to pay respects to Confucius.

Confucius temples across China -- including those in Beijing, Shanghai, and the provinces of Zhejiang, Hunan and Sichuan -- also held ceremonies in recent days to remember the sage.

Confucius (551-479 BC) lived in the Spring and Autumn Period (770-476 BC). He was the first Chinese person to set up private schools and enroll students from all walks of life. He is believed to have been born on Sept 28.

His disciples collected many of his sayings and quotations and compiled them into a book known in English as the _Analects _which has deep influence over Chinese culture and society.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Wang Zhilin of Zhejiang province wins in the 10m air rifle final at the 14th Chinese National Games in Xi'an on Sept 17, 2021. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]

17-year-old Wang Zhilin of Zhejiang province beat Olympic champion Yang Qian to gold in the 10-meter air rifle, recording a national record score of 634.4 points in the qualifying round en route to glory.

In the women's 10m air pistol final, Shen Yiyao wins with 241.9 points at the 14th National Games in Xi'an, on Sept 14, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

In the women's 10m air pistol final on Sept 14, Shen Yiyao of Shanghai won with 241.9 points, while her teammate Jiang Ranxin, bronze medalist in the event and mixed team gold medalist at the Tokyo Olympics, finished second with 239.6 points.

Miao Wanru wins a shooting gold medal at the 14th National Games in Xi'an, on Sept 15, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Miao Wanru won the championship of the women's 50m rifle three-position finals for Shanxi province on Sept 15 at the 14th National Games in Xi'an.

Champion Yu Yiting, right, of Zhejiang province hugs runner-up Ye Shiwen after their match in Xi'an, on Sept 22, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Liaoning beats Shandong 3-1 to win the women's table tennis team final at the 14th National Games in Xi'an, on Sept 21, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Paper-cut artist draws inspiration from ethnic cultures


At the International Grand Bazaar in Urumqi, capital of the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Wang Ge, a paper-cutting artist, runs a small booth where dazzling examples of her work on display in the popular tourist destination.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Wang Ge, a paper-cutting artist, runs a small booth, selling her paper-cut works at the International Grand Bazaar in Urumqi, capital of the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. [Photo by Zhang Yi/for chinadaily.com.cn]

At the International Grand Bazaar in Urumqi, capital of the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Wang Ge, a paper-cutting artist, runs a small booth where dazzling examples of her work on display in the popular tourist destination.

With just a pair of scissors and paper, the 65-year-old indigenous craftswoman creates traditional festive animal paper-cuts, fruit, landmark buildings and even complicated dance scenes.

Wang is an inheritor of Xinjiang's intangible cultural heritage of paper-cutting. Growing up in the region and influenced by diverse ethnic cultures, she is committed to telling Xinjiang stories through her paper cutting while protecting and promoting the traditional folk art.

She has cultivated her craft since childhood and grew up in a family fond of the skill. At the age of 4, she began to copy her grandmother and mother, using scissors to cut out patterns of flowers, birds, fish and insects.

Wang Ge displays a scarf with the pattern and design of her paper-cutting work themed on the ancient Silk Road. [Photo by Li Menghan/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Wang Ge is showing her works with tourists at the stall. [Photo by Song Jialing/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Wang Ge is teaching students paper-cutting in Xinjiang. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A piece of work of Wang Ge features an elderly Uyghur people making willow baskets. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Food safety inspection strengthened ahead of holiday


As the National Day holiday approaches, Fengtai district's market supervision and administration has tightened oversight of food products, with a focus on imported cold-chain food, to ensure food safety.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Market supervision officials conduct safety checks on imported cold-chain food in a supermarket in Fengtai district of Beijing on Sept 29, 2021. As the National Day holiday approaches, Fengtai district's market supervision and administration has tightened oversight of food products, with a focus on imported cold-chain food, to ensure food safety. [Photos by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Market supervision officials check the tracking-and-tracing QR code of imported cold-chain food in a supermarket in Fengtai district of Beijing on Sept 29, 2021. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Market supervision officials conduct food safety checks in a supermarket in Fengtai district of Beijing. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Market supervision officials conduct safety checks on seafood in a supermarket in Fengtai district of Beijing. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*CHINA...2018*

A Quiet Pipe by Rod Waddington, on Flickr
Homemade Joss Sticks by Rod Waddington, on Flickr
Mosuo Bridesmaid by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Shaxi Old Town by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Li River Fisherman by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Li River by Rod Waddington, on Flickr
Mosuo Woman by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A6669 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6704 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6802 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6797 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6770 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Xi pays tribute to national heroes in Beijing


Xi Jinping and other leaders of the Communist Party of China and the State attended a ceremony to present flower baskets to deceased national heroes at Tian'anmen Square in Beijing on Thursday morning.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





People pay tribute to the deceased national heroes at Tian'anmen Square in Beijing on Sept 30, 2021. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Xi Jinping and other leaders of the Communist Party of China and the State attended a ceremony to present flower baskets to deceased national heroes at Tian'anmen Square in Beijing on Thursday morning.


The event was held to mark Martyrs' Day, a day ahead of the National Day.

The other leaders included Li Keqiang, Li Zhanshu, Wang Yang, Wang Huning, Zhao Leji, Han Zheng and Wang Qishan. They were joined by representatives from all walks of life at the ceremony.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Unmanned equipment shines at Airshow China 2021


Unmanned equipment is in the spotlight at the 13th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, or Airshow China 2021, in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Unmanned aerial vehicles are on display at the 13th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, or Airshow China 2021, in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province, on Sept 29, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Unmanned equipment is in the spotlight at the 13th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, or Airshow China 2021, in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province.

Unmanned aerial vehicles, the Yunzhou unmanned boat and the coaxial unmanned helicopter are just some of the highlights of this year's Airshow China.

Attracting about 700 exhibiting companies from nearly 40 countries and regions, this year's Airshow China runs from Sept 28 to Oct 3.

The Yunzhou unmanned boat is on display at the 13th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, or Airshow China 2021, in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province, on Sept 29, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

A coaxial unmanned helicopter is on display at the 13th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, or Airshow China 2021, in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province, on Sept 29, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

A patrol and alert unmanned boat is on display at the 13th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, or Airshow China 2021, in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province, on Sept 29, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

The unmanned aerial vehicle WZ-7 is on display at the 13th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, or Airshow China 2021, in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province, on Sept 29, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Teenagers from Hong Kong and Macao take a group photo in front of Y-20A transport aircraft during the 13th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in the southern Chinese city of Zhuhai, Guangdong Province, Sept. 29, 2021. (China News Service/Chen Jimin)

WuZhen-7 Unmanned Reconnaissance Aerial Vehicle attracts the teenage team from Hong Kong and Macao SAR during the 13th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in the southern Chinese city of Zhuhai, Guangdong Province, Sept. 29, 2021. (China News Service/Chen Jimin)

Members of teenage team from Hong Kong and Macao take shots of aerobatic stunts performed by The Bayi (August 1st) Aerobatics Team of the PLA Air Force, Sept. 29, 2021. (China News Service/Chen Jimin)

Members of teenage team from Hong Kong and Macao take selfies against the backdrop of a KJ-500 airborne early warning (AEW) aircraft during the 13th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in the southern Chinese city of Zhuhai, Guangdong Province, Sept. 29, 2021. (China News Service/Chen Jimin)

Teenagers from Hong Kong and Macao SAR visit the static display area in the 13th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in the southern Chinese city of Zhuhai, Guangdong Province, Sept. 29, 2021. (China News Service/Chen Jimin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Newlyweds dressed in traditional Han costumes (Hanfu) attend a group wedding ceremony at a historical and cultural park in Xuzhou City, east China's Jiangsu Province, Sept. 29, 2021. (China News Service/Yang Bo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Digital future focus of telecom industry expo


PT Expo China, an important telecom industry exhibition, kicked off in Beijing on Monday. With theme of "Innovation Lights Up the Digital Future", the three-day event has attracted 400 renowned companies from home and abroad




www.chinadaily.com.cn





An extravehicular spacesuit is on display at the PT Expo China held in Beijing, on Sept 27, 2021. [Photo/IC]

PT Expo China, an important telecom industry exhibition, kicked off in Beijing on Monday. With theme of "Innovation Lights Up the Digital Future", the three-day event has attracted 400 renowned companies from home and abroad, featuring 5G, big data, industrial internet, artificial intelligence, blockchain, quantum computing, internet of vehicles, data security and emergency communications.




People visit the PT Expo China held in Beijing, on Sept 28, 2021. [Photos/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*TAIWAN*

Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A9037 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9069 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9077 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9055 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9080 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Silversmith carries on ethnic culture


Lin Weixing was crafting a silver bar with a burin and a small hammer to make a silver bracelet at his shop on a busy street in Fuzhou, Fujian province. The tap-tap-tapping sound attracted tourists from time to time.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Lin Weixing in Fuzhou, Fujian province, is a fifth-generation inheritor of the She ethic group's silver crafting technique, a 200-year-old art and a national intangible cultural heritage. His silver pieces are sold nationwide and throughout Southeast Asia. [Photos by Lyu Ming/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Lin Weixing was crafting a silver bar with a burin and a small hammer to make a silver bracelet at his shop on a busy street in Fuzhou, Fujian province. The tap-tap-tapping sound attracted tourists from time to time.

Over time, the pattern on the bar became clearer. The next step is polishing, Lin said.

Lin is a fifth-generation inheritor of the She ethic group’s silver crafting technique, a 200-year-old art and a national intangible cultural heritage.

The She people admire silver and they use it in connection with major events such as childbirth, weddings, funerals and folk festivals, as well as in their daily lives.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*SHANGHAI...2015-2017*
20170207-L1003275-Edit.jpg by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Shanghai Shines by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Gigawatt City by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: Sept 24 – 30







www.chinadaily.com.cn





People walk with their luggage outside the Beijing Railway Station ahead of the National Day holiday on Sept 30, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A virtual host kicks off the 2021 China Science Fiction Convention at the opening ceremony at Beijing's Shougang Industrial Park on Sept 28, 2021. [Photo by Cui Jun/For China Daily]

Nineteen couples attend a group traditional Chinese wedding at Pengzu Garden in Xuzhou, Jiangsu province, on Sept 29, 2021. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]

A fan of extreme sports performs in freefall above Donghu Lake in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, on Sept 25, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Artists perform at the opening ceremony of the 5th China Silk Road (Dunhuang) International Cultural Expo and the 10th Dunhuang Tour-Silk Road International Tourism Festival in Dunhuang, a major hub on the ancient Silk Road in Northwest China's Gansu province. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The national flag guards march during a flag-raising ceremony in celebration of the 72nd anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China, at Tian'anmen Square in Beijing, on Oct 1, 2021. [Photos by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]

A flag-raising ceremony is held in celebration of the 72nd anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China, at Tian'anmen Square in Beijing, on Oct 1, 2021. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]


The Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Garrison in the Macao Special Administrative Region holds a flag-raising ceremony to celebrate the 72nd anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China in Macao, Oct 1, 2021. [Photos/Xinhua]

A flag-raising ceremony is held at Golden Bauhinia Square in Wan Chai in celebration of the 72nd anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China, on Oct 1, 2021. [Photo by Calvin Ng/ CHINA DAILY]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People enjoy National Day holiday across China







www.chinadaily.com.cn





Tourists spend their holiday at a park by the seaside in Beidaihe district of Qinhuangdao, North China's Hebei province, Oct 1, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Citizens perform at the Renmin Park in Urumqi, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Oct 1, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Citizens take a boat on the lake at the Renmin Park in Urumqi, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Oct 1, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Tourists pose for photos at a park by the seaside in Beidaihe district of Qinhuangdao, North China's Hebei province, Oct 1, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

People pose for a photo in front of a flowerbed in Beijing, Oct 1, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children take part in a National Day-themed event at Beijing Shijingshan Amusement Park on Oct 1, 2021. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Cast members participate in a National Day-themed event at Beijing Shijingshan Amusement Park on Oct 1, 2021. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Children enjoy themselves at a National Day-themed event at Beijing Shijingshan Amusement Park on Oct 1, 2021. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Tourists take a ride at Shijingshan Amusement Park in Beijing on Oct 1, 2021. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Yunnan....2018*
Xianggong Sunrise by Rod Waddington, on Flickr
*Fisherman by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Lijiang, Yunnan by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Naxi Girl at Home by Rod Waddington, on Flickr
Counting in English by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Lijiang Street by Rod Waddington, on Flickr
Wedding Guests by Rod Waddington, on Flickr*


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_9684 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_9696 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_9713 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_9701 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Changfeng Park - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Busy Alley Life - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Middle Ring-road - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Nanjing Walking Street - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Nanjing Lu - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In pics: Traveling on National Day







www.chinadaily.com.cn





Passengers are seen at the Nanning Railway Station in Nanning, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Oct 1, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Aerial photo taken on Oct 1, 2021 shows a view of the Taiyuan East Coach (bus) Station in Taiyuan, North China's Shanxi province. [Photo/Xinhua]

A staff member checks passengers' tickets at the Nanning Railway Station in Nanning, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Oct 1, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Aerial photo taken on Oct 1, 2021 shows a high-speech train running on the Yinchuan-Xi'an high-speed railway in Yinchuan, Northwest China's Ningxia Hui autonomous region. [Photo/Xinhua]

Aerial photo taken on Oct 1, 2021 shows vehicles at Nanning east toll station on the outskirts of Nanning, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region. [Photo/Xinhua]

Passengers are seen at the Yinchuan Railway Station in Yinchuan, Northwest China's Ningxia Hui autonomous region, Oct 1, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Passengers enter the Nanjing Railway Station in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, Oct 1, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Raising the bar


With a total of 50 Tokyo 2020 champions and a host of fast-rising young talents all raising the bar, China's 14th National Games proved to be the most competitive ever edition of the showpiece.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A Jiangsu player (blue) vies for possession with two united team rivals during the women's rugby sevens final on Sept 19. The United team won 32-0. WEI XIAOHAO/CHINA DAILY

The united team's Wei Yongli celebrates winning the women's 4x100m relay on Sept 24. XINHUA

Liang Ruiji of Guangdong province clears a fence during the show jumping competition on Sept 21. XINHUA

Hubei province's goalkeeper bravely collects the ball during a men's Under-20 soccer match against Sichuan province on Sept 18. XINHUA

A Tianjin player rising highest to collect a lineout ball during a rugby sevens match against Shandong on Sept 17. XINHUA

Players from Shanghai (orange) and Hubei province leap into action to battle for a rebound during the Under-19 3x3 basketball competition on Sept 20. XINHUA


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Xilin Gol League's unique charm on show in photo exhibition


As part of the ongoing Photo Beijing 2021, an exhibition until Oct 11 at the China Millennium Monument is displaying photos celebrating the natural and cultural beauty of Xilin Gol League in the Inner Mongolia autonomous region.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





_A Sleeping Volcano_, by Yang Zijian [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]
As part of the ongoing Photo Beijing 2021, an exhibition until Oct 11 at the China Millennium Monument is displaying photos celebrating the natural and cultural beauty of Xilin Gol League in the Inner Mongolia autonomous region.

_Galloping_, by Zhang Shusen [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

_Game Playing_, by Zhao Changsheng [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

_Shooter_, by Yong Hua [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

_Sunset at Pingding Mountains_, by He Ping [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Some 100 snapshots by 44 photographers have captured grassland views as well as the life, history and diverse cultures of ethnic communities in the league.

Performances given by Mongolian folk artists and a display of distinctive food and handicrafts from Xilin Gol are also happening from Oct 1 to 7 at the exhibition.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A cosplayer at the 17th China International Cartoon & Animation Festival. [Photo provided to China Daily]

The 17th China International Cartoon & Animation Festival has drawn a lot of fans dressed in the costumes of their favorite characters. [Photos provided to China Daily]

Thousands of cosplayers and fans gathered at the main exhibition venue of the 17th China International Cartoon & Animation Festival in colorful makeup, unusual costumes and lavish hairstyles. The festival kicked off in Hangzhou, capital of Zhejiang province, on Sept 29 and will run through Oct 4.

As the only state-level event of its kind, the festival has drawn nearly 120 top animation and cartoon companies from over 50 countries and regions,with all activities held in-person and virtually. More than 300 renowned franchises are involved, including Hello Kitty, one of the world's most famous "cats", and the Marvel universe of superheroes.

Organizers revealed the festival has strictly followed a set of epidemic prevention procedures, with all participants -- including exhibitors, guests and spectators -- required to show a negative nucleic acid test taken in the previous 48 hours before entering.

Director Stanley Tong exchanges his views with Chen Bo, deputy head of Shanghai Animation Film Studio. [Photo provided to China Daily]

_Cong Wei Gai Bian _(Never Changed) [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A9111 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9135 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9165 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9132 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9094 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*HONG KONG...October 2021*
Photowalk 2021-10 by Edmond Chau, on Flickr
Photowalk 2021-10 by Edmond Chau, on Flickr
Photowalk 2021-10 by Edmond Chau, on Flickr
Photowalk 2021-10 by Edmond Chau, on Flickr
Photowalk 2021-10 by Edmond Chau, on Flickr
Photowalk 2021-10 by Edmond Chau, on Flickr
Photowalk 2021-10 by Edmond Chau, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

WUZHEN by RLuna (Instagram @rluna1982), on Flickr
PINGYAO by RLuna (Instagram @rluna1982), on Flickr
BEIJING by RLuna (Instagram @rluna1982), on Flickr
PINGYAO by RLuna (Instagram @rluna1982), on Flickr
YANGSHUO by RLuna (Instagram @rluna1982), on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

* HONG KONG 1989*
19890402S-a18 Shining Star in the fog Hong Kong 2 Apr 1989 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19890402S-19 On the ferry - Hong Kong 2 Apr 1989 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19890402S-a16 HKSR 154 and 83 Hong Kong 2 Apr 1989 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19890402S-a17 HKSR 90 Hong Kong 2 Apr 1989 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19890402S-a23 Kowloon Hong Kong 2 Apr 1989 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19890402S-a32 Kowloon Hong Kong 2 Apr 1989 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19890401N-14 Hong Kong 1 Apr 1989 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*HONG KONG 2018 The Iconic Temple Street Night Market established 1975...*

The Iconic Temple Street Night Market, est. 1975, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Temple Street Night Market, est. 1975, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Temple Street Night Market, est. 1975, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Temple Street Night Market, est. 1975, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Temple Street Night Market, est. 1975, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Temple Street Night Market, est. 1975, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Temple Street Night Market, est. 1975, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Top 10 family destinations for National Day


Online travel agency Tuniu released its latest tourism report for the National Day holiday from Oct 1 to 8 which showed more than 70 percent of travel will be over three days.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Unique indigenous residences in Rongcheng, Weihai, East China's Shandong province. The houses, the oldest of which dates back more than 300 years, are made from dried seaweed which grows in shallow waters along the coast of the Jiaodong Peninsula. [Photo/VCG]

A visitor walks in Chaka Salt Lake, a leading tourist attraction in Ulan county, Northwest China's Qinghai province. [Photo/Xinhua]

A photo taken on Aug 16, 2021 shows Lijiang River in Guilin, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region. [Photo/IC]

A tourist, right, joins a performer for a bamboo dance at the Nanshan Cultural Tourism Zone in Sanya, Hainan province on April 14, 2021. [Photo by Chen Wenwu/for China Daily]

An aerial view of the sea of flowers near Fuxian Lake in Yuxi city, Southwest China's Yunnan province, on Aug 16, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Tourists at the Disney Resort in Shanghai on June 6, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Tourists take selfies at the Universal Beijing Resort on Sept 21, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People enjoy National Day holiday across China


People enjoy National Day holiday across China




www.chinadaily.com.cn







Aerial photo taken on Oct 2, 2021 shows tourists rafting at the Great Nanjiang Canyon in Kaiyang County, Southwest China's Guizhou province. [Photo/Xinhua]



Tourists visit the Emperor Qinshihuang's Mausoleum Site Museum in Xi'an, capital of Northwest China's Shaanxi province, Oct 2, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]



Tourists visit Yuyuan Garden in Shanghai, Oct 2, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]



Tourists enjoy themselves on a glass-bottomed slide at the Great Nanjiang Canyon in Kaiyang County, Southwest China's Guizhou province, Oct 2, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]



Tourists experience paragliding in Tonglu County, East China's Zhejiang province, Oct 2, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Global Economic Development and Security Forum Expo of BFA kicks off in Changsha, Hunan


*
People visit the exhibition area of the China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation (CRRC) during the Global Economic Development and Security Forum Expo of the Boao Forum for Asia (BFA) in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Oct. 18, 2021. With the theme of economic security and sustainable development in a world of great change, the three-day forum aims to provide a high-end platform for promoting dialogue between political and business leaders from around the world. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)


People visit the Global Economic Development and Security Forum Expo of the Boao Forum for Asia (BFA) in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Oct. 18, 2021.

Photo taken on Oct. 18, 2021 shows an exhibition area during the Global Economic Development and Security Forum Expo of the Boao Forum for Asia (BFA) in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province.

A staff member sells tea products via livestreaming during the Global Economic Development and Security Forum Expo of the Boao Forum for Asia (BFA) in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Oct. 18, 2021.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Models in traditional Chinese costume walk the runway on Oct. 17. A fashion show was staged in Hangzhou, Zhejiang Province on Sunday to show the beauty of traditional Chinese costume. (Photos: China News Service/Wang Gang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A self-flying aircraft is exhibited at the 130th session of the China Import and Export Fair in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, Oct. 17, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Chuhong)

A purchaser experiences a smart home appliance at the Canton Fair in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, Oct. 17, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Chuhong)

Smart home appliances attract visitors at the Canton Fair in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, Oct. 17, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Chuhong)

A purchaser experiences the massage chair at the Canton Fair in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, Oct. 17, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Chuhong)

A smart home appliance attracts a visitor to take photos at the Canton Fair in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, Oct. 17, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Chuhong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A9461 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9455 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9450 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9430 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9411 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Xinjiang through the lens







www.chinadaily.com.cn





Sadikjan Emin (right), a 75-year-old resident of Tacheng city, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, raises the national flag at his home on Sept 24, 2021. The ritual of raising national flag, which started 12 years old, has attracted many visitors. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn ]

Students of a primary school in Yining city, Ili Kazak autonomous prefecture in Xinjiang, pose for photos on Sept 28, 2021. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn ]

An artisan displays the traditional handcraft of leather carving in Yining city, Ili Kazak autonomous prefecture in Xinjiang, on Sept 29, 2021. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn ]

Workers make _naan_ bread at a workshop in Yining city, Ili Kazak autonomous prefecture in Xinjiang, on Sept 28, 2021. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn ]

Young people relax in a restaurant with ethnic decoration in Yining, Ili Kazak autonomous prefecture in Xinjiang, on Sept 29, 2021. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn ]

Young people enjoy nightlife in Yining, Ili Kazak autonomous prefecture in Xinjiang, on Sept 29, 2021. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn ]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


China holds welcome ceremony for Beijing 2022 Olympic flame


*
A welcome ceremony for the Olympic flame for the Olympic Winter Games Beijing 2022 is held in Beijing, Oct. 20, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Han Haidan)


The Olympic flame for the Olympic Winter Games Beijing 2022 landed in Beijing on Wednesday morning after being lit up in Athens, Greece. (Photo: China News Service/Han Haidan)

Cai Qi, chairman of the Organizing Committee of the Olympic Winter Games Beijing 2022, lights the torch at the welcome ceremony in Beijing, Oct. 20, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Han Haidan)

Cai Qi, chairman of the Organizing Committee of the Olympic Winter Games Beijing 2022, holds the torch at the welcome ceremony in Beijing, Oct. 20, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Han Haidan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong*

Like a candle in the wind by snapcat101, on Flickr

Paper Boat 紙船 by snapcat101, on Flickr
Breakwater in the East Cost Park Precinct by snapcat101, on Flickr

Then and now in the Central Market, Hong Kong by snapcat101, on Flickr

The revitalized Central Market, Central, Hong Kong by snapcat101, on Flickr

Sai Wan Pier 西環碼頭 by snapcat101, on Flickr

Sundial (It&#x27;s about two o'clock.) by snapcat101, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Lily fuses fashion and art with IP STARWARS


Fashion brand Lily launches an immersive fashion show at TeamLab Borderless Shanghai last Tuesday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Fashion brand Lily launches an immersive fashion show at TeamLab Borderless Shanghai last Tuesday. [Photos provided to China Daily]


An immersive fashion show at digital art gallery TeamLab Borderless Shanghai was launched by fashion brand Lily last Tuesday, showing a variety of possibilities for the infusion of fashion and art.


As part of the 2022 Summer/Spring Shanghai Fashion Week, Lily launched its new collection co-branded with movie IP STARWARS, displaying the fashion shows around four chapters, namely, Wonder, Explore, Discover, and Perception with performances by dancers and musicians.

In addition, clothes series in purple, light green, gray, and other colors were decorated with patterns and flowers of STARWARS, deducing the female power that combines hardness and softness in the new era.

Lily Business Fashion has opened more than 700 brand stores across 270 cities in China and has opened more than 70 retail stores in 10 other countries, including Russia, Saudi Arabia, Thailand, Singapore, and Kuwait.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Chocolate with Sichuan features attracts buyers


*
Photo taken on Oct. 19, 2021 shows the chocolate in the shapes of giant panda, Sichuan Opera masks and Mahjong in a cafe in Chengdu, Sichuan Province. (Photo: China News Service/An Yuan)

Sichuan elements like giant panda, Sichuan Opera masks, and Mahjong have been integrated into chocolate in a cafe in Chengdu, attracting lots of buyers.
A girl buys a piece of panda-shaped chocolate, Oct. 19, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/An Yuan)

Photo taken on Oct. 19, 2021 shows the chocolate in the shapes of Sichuan Opera masks and Mahjong in a cafe in Chengdu, Sichuan Province. (Photo: China News Service/An Yuan)
A girl takes a selfie with a piece of panda-shaped chocolate, Oct. 19, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/An Yuan)

Photo taken on Oct. 19, 2021 shows a piece of panda-shaped chocolate in a cafe in Chengdu, Sichuan Province. (Photo: China News Service/An Yuan)
People taste chocolate in a cafe in Chengdu, Sichuan Province. (Photo: China News Service/An Yuan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tourists take photos of Buddha statues at Longmen Grottoes in Luoyang, Henan Province, Oct. 14, 2021. (Photos: China News Service/Liu Peng)


Tourists enjoy the night view of Longmen Grottoes in Luoyang, Henan Province, Oct. 14, 2021. (Photos: China News Service/Liu Peng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A9007 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8916 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8902 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8945 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A8981 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: Oct 15 – 21


Ten photos from across China: Oct 15 – 21




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Performers put on a show at the ancient town of Wuzhen in Tongxiang, Zhejiang province, on Oct 15, as the 8th Wuzhen Theatre Festival opens. The festival, with the theme of Mao, or Burgeoning, is hosting events including shows, dialogues and an outdoor carnival and will conclude on Oct 24. XU YU/XINHUA

Competitors participate in a standup paddleboard championship at a wetland park in Liyang, Jiangsu province, on Oct 16. The event attracted 393 athletes and enthusiasts from across the nation. YANG BO/CHINA NEWS SERVICE

A dance show is held at Shougang Park, a steel mill-turned cultural and sports complex, in Beijing on Oct 17, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

A traditional Chinese medicine pharmacist introduces dried tokay gecko, which is used as a TCM ingredient, to kindergarten children in Dongying, Shandong province, on Oct 18. The activity was organized to mark World Traditional Medicine Day, which falls on Friday. LIU ZHIFENG/FOR CHINA DAILY

University students take part in a Mongolian wrestling competition in Hohhot, Inner Mongolia autonomous region, on Oct 18. The three-day event, organized by regional education and sports authorities, involves 278 contestants of both sexes from middle school to university. DING GENHOU/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

High-tech conference Apsara opens in Hangzhou


2021 Apsara Conference, one of the world's biggest high-tech events, kicked off in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, on Tuesday, under the theme of "Invent, Explore and Inspire".




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A robot plays piano at the 2021 Apsara Conference held in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, on Oct 20, 2021. [Photo/IC]

2021 Apsara Conference, one of the world's biggest high-tech events, kicked off in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, on Tuesday, under the theme of "Invent, Explore and Inspire".

The four-day event, including a high-tech exhibition, features cloud computing, artificial intelligence, holographic imaging, space mining, bionic robots, virtual reality and augmented reality, as well as over 100 advanced technology sub-forums with topics focused on cloud, big data, internet of things, and other technical fields.

A robot demonstrates how to replace a hard disk of a server at the 2021 Apsara Conference held in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, on Oct 19, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A man tries out an AR device at the 2021 Apsara Conference held in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, on Oct 19, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A "view" of space at the 2021 Apsara Conference held in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, on Oct 19, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A robot on display at the 2021 Apsara Conference held in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, on Oct 20, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People take China's first urban rail vehicle with a dual-current system in Chongqing, Oct. 20, 2021. (Photos: China News Service/Chen Chao)

China's first self-developed urban rail vehicle with a dual-current system was delivered in Chongqing on Wednesday, making it possible to connect the outskirts of a city with its downtown without transfers.


Photo taken on Oct. 20, 2021 shows the inside view of a carriage of China's first urban rail vehicle with a dual-current system in Chongqing. (Photos: China News Service/Chen Chao


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Ethnic costume show highlights She customs in Fujian


*On Thursday, a series of activities promoting national unity were held in Luoyuan, home to 39 ethnic groups. A total of 22,481 ethnic minority members live in Luoyuan, 98 percent of whom are She.



Models display typical She costumes, Oct. 21, 2021 in Luoyuan County, Fuzhou City, Fujian Province. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Bin)

Two She women demonstrate ethnic weaving skills in Luoyuan County, Fuzhou City, Fujian Province, Oct. 21, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Bin)

An intangible cultural heritage inheritor of She ethnic group displays traditional She costume making skills in Luoyuan County, Fuzhou City, Fujian Province, Oct. 21, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Bin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rescuers work at the explosion site in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 21, 2021. Three people were killed and more than 30 others injured in an explosion Thursday at a restaurant in Shenyang, according to the local publicity department. (Xinhua/Cai Xiangxin)

SHENYANG, Oct. 21 (Xinhua) -- Three people were killed and over 30 others injured after an explosion Thursday in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, according to local authorities.

The blast took place at around 8:20 a.m. Thursday at a restaurant in Taiyuannan Street in Heping District. It caused damages to the nearby buildings and impacted a bus, said the district publicity department.

The injured people have been sent for medical treatment and the cause of the accident is being investigated.

The explosion also caused power outages to some 15,000 households nearby and the local power supply company has been working to restore electricity in the area. Enditem 

Medical staff members organize nucleic acid testing for residents at the closed residential community in the Jinfeng district of Yinchuan, Northwest China's Ningxia Hui autonomous region, on Oct 20, 2021. [Photo by Hai Kun/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Yinchuan in northwest China's Ningxia Hui autonomous region on early Monday reported one confirmed COVID-19 case. Control measures have been taken to close the residential community where the infected person lived.

Volunteers provide items for quarantined residents at the closed residential community in the Jinfeng district of Yinchuan, Northwest China's Ningxia Hui autonomous region, on Oct 20, 2021. [Photo by Hai Kun/for chinadaily.com.cn]

A police officer eats a boxed lunch at the closed residential community in the Jinfeng district of Yinchuan, Northwest China's Ningxia Hui autonomous region, on Oct 20, 2021. [Photo by Hai Kun/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

怡佳2018 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

怡佳2017 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

怡佳2015 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

怡佳2016 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

怡佳2010 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Scientific, technological achievements of China grab attention


National scientific and technological achievements shine at an exhibition highlighting China's scientific developments during the 13th Five-Year Plan period (2016-20) in Beijing.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





An extra vehicular activity suit is on display at Beijing Exhibition Center in Beijing on Oct 21, 2021. [Photo/IC]

National scientific and technological achievements shine at an exhibition highlighting China's scientific developments during the 13th Five-Year Plan period (2016-20) in Beijing.

Visitors can learn and appreciate how innovations are benefiting their lives and the country's strategic needs as the nation's research and engineering capabilities grow.

The event, running until Oct 27, has 12 themed sections and 1,740 exhibits, featuring notable achievements between 2016 and 2020, including deep-sea submersibles, UAV-borne launcher and artificial sun.

Artificial sun is on display at Beijing Exhibition Center in Beijing on Oct 21, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A man takes a photo of space station and core module large column segment model at Beijing Exhibition Center in Beijing on Oct 21, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Model of deep-water giant gas field is on display at Beijing Exhibition Center in Beijing on Oct 21, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A model of the "Striver" manned submersible is on display at Beijing Exhibition Center in Beijing on Oct 21, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Domestic airplane models are on display at Beijing Exhibition Center in Beijing on Oct 21, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Rocket models are on display at Beijing Exhibition Center in Beijing on Oct 21, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tourism benefits herdsmen, farmers in Xinjiang


Booming tourism in Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region has brought jobs to the doorstep of local herdsmen and farmers.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A herdsman performs on a horse at the Kalajun grassland, a World Natural Heritage site, in Tekes county, Ili Kazak autonomous prefecture of Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Sept 27, 2021. By offering horse-riding services to tourists to the Kalajun grassland, local herders have an additional source of income. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Booming tourism in Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region has brought jobs to the doorstep of local herdsmen and farmers. China Daily reporter Zou Hong visited Bortala Mongolian and Ili Kazak autonomous prefectures in Xinjiang in September and captured how local residents have taken advantage of unique natural resources and cultural landscape to develop tourism in pursuit of a better and more prosperous life.

Tourists from Dalian of Liaoning province dance with local people in Kazanqi tourist area in Yining city, Ili Kazak autonomous prefecture of Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Sept 29, 2021. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

A villager serves food to tourists at her homestay in Kazanqi tourist area in Yining city, Ili Kazak autonomous prefecture of Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Sept 29, 2021. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

A tourist visits Lijie Street in Tekes county, Ili Kazak autonomous prefecture of Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Sept 27, 2021. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

A tourist visits the Sayram Lake in Bortala Mongolian autonomous prefecture, Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Sept 26, 2021. The clear alpine lake, featuring different shades of blue, attracts many tourists every year. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The opening dance show of the 13th National Dance Exhibition opens in Guangzhou, Guangdong Province, Oct. 21, 2021. (Photos: China News Service/Chen Chuhong)



The 13th National Dance Exhibition opened in Guangzhou on Thursday. A total of 83 programs will perform at the exhibition.(Photos: China News Service/Chen Chuhong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Yuri*
1K6A8255 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr1K6A8281 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr1K6A8341 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr1K6A8337 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr1K6A8306 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Qingdao China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Qingdao China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Qingdao China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Qingdao China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Weihai China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


New finds exhibited at Sanxingdui Museum in Guanghan, Sichuan


*

Visitors look at a golden mask at Sanxingdui Museum in Guanghan, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Oct. 29, 2021. Sanxingdui Museum displayed a batch of new finds at the legendary Sanxingdui Ruins site in southwest China's Sichuan Province. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)



Visitors look at exhibits at Sanxingdui Museum in Guanghan, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Oct. 29, 2021. Sanxingdui Museum displayed a batch of new finds at the legendary Sanxingdui Ruins site in southwest China's Sichuan Province. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


In pics: making of Guilin bamboo circular fan in S China's Guangxi


*

Huang Shuofu, an inheritor of Guilin bamboo circular fan making technique, makes a fan in Dingjiang Township of Guilin, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Oct. 29, 2021. Making of such a fan is not a simple task, craftsmen cut the soaked bamboo into dozens of strips to make fan frame, paste the surface with Xuan paper, cotton cloth and silk, finally make the circular fan through cutting and edge wrapping, and a good painting and/or calligraphic writing makes it a popular item in the cultural market. (Xinhua/Lu Boan)

Staff members pack Guilin bamboo circular fans at a local company in Dingjiang Township of Guilin, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Oct. 29, 2021.

Huang Keren, an inheritor of Guilin bamboo circular fan making technique, makes fan bones in Dingjiang Township of Guilin, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Oct. 29, 2021.

Huang Shuofu, an inheritor of Guilin bamboo circular fan making technique, displays a mill made of mini fans in Dingjiang Township of Guilin, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Oct. 29, 2021.

A staff member makes Guilin bamboo circular fan at a local company in Dingjiang Township of Guilin, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Oct. 29, 2021.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Pic story of rural teacher in S China's Guangxi


*
TOP: Qin Xingguo works at a school in Haiyang Township, Lingchuan County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, March 27, 2013; BOTTOM: Qin (front) works at a school in Haiyang Township, Lingchuan County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Oct. 28, 2021. Rural teacher Qin Xingguo works at the Antai teaching center in Haiyang Township. For the past 27 years, Qin has dedicated himself to helping the children here realize their dreams through education. As a toddler, Qin Xingguo's right foot was paralyzed due to polio. Since 1994, he has been teaching at three different places as far away as 15 kilometers from home. "Because of my leg disability, it takes me more than four hours to walk home, and I only go home on weekends," said Qin. "But it is worth the physical challenge." Qin has taught a large number of students over his career. "It is the greatest desire of a rural teacher like me to see my students graduate with a solid education and reach the outside world," he added. (Xinhua/Lu Boan)

TOP: Qin Xingguo distributes dishes to students at a school in Haiyang Township, Lingchuan County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, March 27, 2013; BOTTOM: Qin distributes dishes to students at a school in Haiyang Township, Lingchuan County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Oct. 28, 2021.

TOP: Qin Xingguo tutors a student at a school in Haiyang Township, Lingchuan County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, March 27, 2013; BOTTOM: Qin tutors a student at a school in Haiyang Township, Lingchuan County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Oct. 28, 2021.

TOP: Qin Xingguo teaches at a school in Haiyang Township, Lingchuan County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, March 27, 2013; BOTTOM: Qin teaches at a school in Haiyang Township, Lingchuan County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Oct. 28, 2021.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Guangzhou by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Guangzhou by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Guangzhou China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Guangzhou by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Guangzhou by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Xiao Xiao*
1K6A1090 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A1104 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A1092 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A1020 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A1000 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Three art exhibitions debut in East China's Nanjing City


*


People explore the history of Nanjing, capital of East China’s Jiangsu Province, during a visit to Nanjing Deji Art Museum, Oct. 27, 2021. (Photos: China News Service/Yang Bo)

After two years of upgrading, Nanjing Deji Art Museum presented three art exhibitions to the audience.

Photo taken on Oct. 27, 2021 shows the interactive exhibition mode in Nanjing Deji Art Museum, Nanjing, capital of East China’s Jiangsu Province. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)

Photo taken on Oct. 27, 2021 shows an exhibition of five famous kilns, including the Guan Kiln, Ru Kiln, Ge Kiln, Ding Kiln and Jun Kiln, in Nanjing Deji Art Museum, Nanjing, capital of East China’s Jiangsu Province. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Vehicles pass through the electronic toll collection (ETC) lane of Guangzhou Airport expressway toll booths in Guangzhou, South China's Guangdong Province, Oct. 28, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Jimin)


Vehicles leave the Guangzhou Airport expressway toll booths in Guangzhou, South China's Guangdong province, Oct. 28, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Jimin)

Guangzhou Airport expressway tollgate completed the intelligent upgrade on Thursday, ensuring a faster travel experience for drivers. Its design inspiration comes from "water sleeves," waving the long sleeves of a garment in Cantonese opera.

Flaming autumn leaves cover the Badaling section of the Great Wall at Yanqing District, Beijing, Oct. 26, 2021. The red leaves scenic zones in Badaling National Forest Park are famed for the autumn scenery, where tourists can experience the Great Wall shrouded with red foliage.(Photo/IC)

Apricot tree leaves change color during the late autumn in Nanhu Village, Xiazhen Town, Toksun County, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. (Photo: China News Service/Li Jinghai)

Due to the unique climate and natural environment, Toksun County is the first place in Xinjiang to welcome spring. Apricot flowers here begin to blossom in mid-March, and fruits go on sale in early May. Toksun County is famed as the "Hometown of early ripening apricot in China," with a planted area of 100 thousand mu (about 66.7 square kilometers).


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Primary school students accompanied by parents queue up for Covid-19 vaccination in Xian County, Hebei Province, Oct. 29, 2021. (Photos: China News Service/Zhai Yujia)


Hebei Provincial Health Commission on Thursday launched a vaccination program for children aged from 3 to 11. The vaccination program for teenagers above 12 has been conducted in the province before. A new round of vaccination will further enhance the vaccination coverage ratio of the province.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Eighteen couples enjoyed an on-water wedding at the 10th Collective On-Water Wedding Ceremony held in Nan'ao Village, Doumen District, Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, Oct. 24, 2021. On-water wedding in Doumen, is a state-level intangible cultural heritage. The ceremony includes a groom hires a boat to fetch his bride and the couple goes back to visit the bride’s parents.(Photos: China News Service/Chen Jimin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Giant panda cubs in Wolong National Nature Reserve in Sichuan


*
Six giant panda cubs rest in baskets at Shenshuping base of China Conservation and Research Center for the Giant Panda, Wolong National Nature Reserve, Sichuan Province, Oct. 20, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/An Yuan)

Photo taken on Oct. 20, 2021 shows two panda cubs at Shenshuping base of China Conservation and Research Center for the Giant Panda, Wolong National Nature Reserve, Sichuan Province. (Photo: China News Service/An Yuan)

Photo taken on Oct. 20, 2021 shows a panda cub at Shenshuping base of China Conservation and Research Center for the Giant Panda, Wolong National Nature Reserve, Sichuan Province. (Photo: China News Service/An Yuan)

A breeder feeds a giant panda cub at Shenshuping base of China Conservation and Research Center for the Giant Panda, Wolong National Nature Reserve, Sichuan Province, Oct. 20, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/An Yuan)

A breeder weighs a giant panda cub at Shenshuping base of China Conservation and Research Center for the Giant Panda, Wolong National Nature Reserve, Sichuan Province, Oct. 20, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/An Yuan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Cai Xuan*
_DSC4081-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC4120-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC4164-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC4168-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC4162-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The 7th Lake Fresh Food Festival in Jintan District, Changzhou City, east China's Jiangsu Province, Oct.30, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)

The 7th Lake Fresh Food Festival opened Saturday, providing a fest of diverse local folk ingredients.

The 10th cultural and arts festival was also held here, where the locals performed colorful talent shows, intangible cultural activities, and competed on cooking techniques.

Chefs display the gourmet at the 7th Lake Fresh Food Festival in Jintan District, Changzhou City, east China's Jiangsu Province, Oct.30, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)

An artistic work on a special banquet held on boat attracts visitors at the 7th Lake Fresh Food Festival in Jintan District, Changzhou City, east China's Jiangsu Province, Oct.30, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)

Dazzling cuisine attracts visitors at the 7th Lake Fresh Food Festival in Jintan District, Changzhou City, east China's Jiangsu Province, Oct.30, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)

These women participate in activities in the food festivals.(Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Renovated graffiti street in Chongqing booming for tourists


*
The street for graffiti art in Huangjueping, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, opens to the public after renovation. (Photo: China News Service/He Penglei)

The street, opened 14 years ago, was renovated with nine buildings, covering a graffiti area of over 6,000 square meters. The introduction of works from over 10 modern artists adds additional fashionable highlight to the street.

A building renovates with brand-new fashions in Huangjueping street, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality. (Photo: China News Service/He Penglei)


Tourists photo at Huangjueping street, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality. (Photo: China News Service/He Penglei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Century-old Tibetan village in Mangkang County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Photos: China News Service/Ran Wenjuan)

After renovation, the Tibetan village has regained its glamor with distinctive ethnic features, attracting increasing number of tourists.

The Tibetan village was funded and renovated by Chongqing as part of the municipality's work to support Tibet.

Bone adornment and distinctive Tibetan colors inside a Tibetan house in the Tibetan village in Mangkang County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Photo: China News Service/Ran Wenjuan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Through camera lens, Lhasa comes alive


The photo exhibition Life in Barkhor kicked off on Tuesday in Lhasa, Tibet autonomous region.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A roof is renovated using traditional techniques. [Photo by Wang Ning/For China Daily]

The photo exhibition _Life in Barkhor_ kicked off on October 26th in Lhasa, Tibet autonomous region.

The exhibition, which will run two months, displays more than 50 photographic works by photographer Wang Ning in Lhasa since 2010, showcasing various life stories there.


Craftsmen help preserve Tibet's intangible cultural heritage. [Photos by Wang Ning/For China Daily]


Happy children [Photo by Wang Ning/For China Daily]

A grandmother and grandson [Photo by Wang Ning/For China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong*

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr

Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr

Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr

Night out by LOGAN W, on Flickr

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr

Flirting by LOGAN W, on Flickr

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A7059 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7053 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7031 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7020 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7019 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7068 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*China 2017*

Shigu, China by Carlos P R, on Flickr

China by Carlos P R, on Flickr

China by Carlos P R, on Flickr
Guangzhou, China. by Carlos P R, on Flickr

Dali , China by Carlos P R, on Flickr

China by Carlos P R, on Flickr
Nuodeng, China by Carlos P R, on Flickr

China by Carlos P R, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: Oct 29 – Nov 4







www.chinadaily.com.cn





Villagers carry rice stalks during a festival parade in Sanjiang, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Oct 30, 2021. Thanks to the cultivation of a reddish, glutinous rice, villagers are enjoying better incomes. [Photo by Gong Pukang/For China Daily]

A girl frowns as she gets a COVID-19 vaccine shot at a hospital in Nanchang, East China's Jiangxi province, on Nov 3, 2021. Nanchang recently launched a COVID-19 vaccination campaign for children aged 3 to 11. [Photo/Xinhua]

Folk artists showcase their stilts skills in Yiwu, Zhejiang province on Oct 30, 2021. A local cultural festival kicked off to provide residents a selection of traditional arts. [Photo by Gong Xianming/For China Daily]

A snow blower operator clears the road in Urumqi, Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region after a snowfall on Nov 4, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Visitors inspect a 3D-printed re-creation of Cave 57 of the Mogao Grottoes－a renowned site containing Buddhist art in Dunhuang, Gansu province－in the Zhejiang University Museum of Art and Archaeology in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province on Nov 2, 2021. The exhibition featured collections of ancient Chinese paintings from throughout history. [Photo by Long Wei/For China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

East China's Wuhu opens its first monorail line


The city of Wuhu in East China's Anhui province officially unveiled its first monorail line on Wednesday amid efforts to build a green transportation system in the city.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






The city of Wuhu in East China's Anhui province officially unveils its first monorail line on Nov 3, 2021. [Photo/people.com.cn]


Monorail is a railway system in which trains travel along a track consisting of one rail. Compared with metros, monorails are cheaper to build and have a medium capacity which is perfect for a medium-sized city like Wuhu. Monorails are a highly-efficient and environmentally-friendly alternative to metros.


Passengers enjoy the first trip aboard the monorail in the city of Wuhu in East China's Anhui province.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Beijing in best Autumn view


*
_More photos in the above link_


Tourists and citizens watch and take photos on the millennium gingko tree inside Tanzhe Temple in suburban Beijing, Nov.3, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Zhao Juan)

A child plays under the millennium gingko tree inside Tanzhe Temple in suburban Beijing, Nov.3, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Zhao Juan)



Citizens wander inside Tanzhe Temple in suburban Beijing, Nov.3, 2021. (Photos: China News Service/Zhao Juan)

Citizens enjoy the Autumn days at Zhongshan Park in Beijing, Nov.3, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Tian Yuhao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Yu Shuxin*









Yu Shu Xin


Yu Shu Xin (English name: Esther Yu) is a Chinese singer and actress managed by Huace Film & TV. She made her acting debut in the 2016 television drama...




mydramalist.com


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing parks use scientific management to enhance diversity and beauty


Beijing has entered its prettiest season with cooler weather and golden falling leaves, which has added much romance to the city.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Beijing has entered its prettiest season with cooler weather and golden falling leaves. [Photo by He Jianyong/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Exhibition showcases traditional Chinese costume


The exhibition showcases more than 60 sets (more than 300 pieces) created by more than 40 teachers, students and artists from the institute.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






The Traditional Chinese Costume Research and Creation Exhibition opened yesterday at the Beijing Institute of Fashion Technology. The exhibition showcases more than 60 sets (more than 300 pieces) created by more than 40 teachers, students and artists from the institute.[all Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Exhibition in Shenzhen looks back at women's art movement


He Xiangning and China Women Artists Association introduces a booming art movement promoted by women painters in the early 20th-century China.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





_Much more information and photos in the link provided_

Lion by He Xiangning. [Photo provided to China Daily]
He Xiangning and China Women Artists Association exhibition held at the He Xiangning Art Museum in Shenzhen, Guangdong province, introduces the cultural scene in the early 20th-century China and a booming art movement promoted by women painters at the time.

The exhibition until Nov 21 shows how a group of well-educated, art-loving women used art to express themselves, to demonstrate their pursuit of freedom and to address social concerns.

On show are 12 noted women artists hailing from different backgrounds who can be broken into three categories: their experiences, art styles and life goals.

_Zhenhai Tower, Guangzhou_, by Fang Junbi. [Photo provided to China Daily]

_Blossoms_ by Guan Zilan [Photo provided to China Daily

_Portrait_ by Yang Yinfang [Photo provided to China Daily]

_Couple_ by Zhou Lianxia [Photo provided to China Daily]

_Dance_ by Chen Xiaocui [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

High-tech exhibits highlight the 4th CIIE


The 4th China International Import Expo, or CIIE, kicked off on Nov 5 in Shanghai. Nearly 3,000 exhibitors from 127 countries and regions are showcasing their latest products, technologies, and services at the expo. The expo will last until Nov 10. Let us take a look at some of the highlights of...




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A robotic arm that can write Chinese character with a brush is attracting many visitors at the 4th CIIE in Shanghai on Nov 5, 2021. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

The 4th China International Import Expo, or CIIE, kicked off on Nov 5 in Shanghai. Nearly 3,000 exhibitors from 127 countries and regions are showcasing their latest products, technologies, and services at the expo. The expo will last until Nov 10. Let us take a look at some of the highlights of the expo.

A Staff member plays against the Omron FORPHEUS table tennis coaching robot at the 4th CIIE in Shanghai on Nov 5, 2021. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

A visitor experiences virtual driving technologies at the 4th CIIE in Shanghai on Nov 5, 2021. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

A staff member demonstrates the intelligent unmanned vaccination capsule at the 4th CIIE in Shanghai on Nov 5, 2021. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Shanghai Customs officers wear AR glasses to conduct smart patrol at the 4th CIIE in Shanghai on Nov 5, 2021. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: Oct 8 – 14


Ten photos from across China: Oct 8 – 14




www.chinadaily.com.cn





People pass by a wall displaying old television sets in a cultural district in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, on Oct 9. The area features vintage elements from the 1980s, including photography studios, audio cassette stores and old appliances, creating a nostalgic vibe for visitors. WANG XIAOFENG/FOR CHINA DAILY

Bridegrooms get down on one knee in front of their brides during a group wedding in Beijing on Oct 11. Fifty couples tied the knot at the event, which was organized by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp. SU DONG/FOR CHINA DAILY

Children practice lion dancing at the Qiuhu Kindergarten in Duntou town, Haian city, Jiangsu province, on Oct 11. [Photo/IC]

Water gushes from sluiceways of the Xiaolangdi Reservoir on the Yellow River in Henan province on Oct 12. Three floods occurred in the middle and lower reaches of the Yellow River from Sept 27 to Oct 5. Affected by the recent continuous inflow of water from the Weihe River and the north mainstream of the Yellow River, the water level of the Xiaolangdi Reservoir continued to rise. LI PENG/XINHUA

Contestants sort tea leaves during an agricultural vocational skills competition on Oct 12 at Jinhua Polytechnic in Zhejiang province. HU XIAOFEI/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC01861 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC01866 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC01785 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC01839 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC01856 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Highlights from Wuhan Motor Show


The Wuhan Motor Show, one of the most anticipated automotive shows in Central China, is currently underway at the Wuhan International Exhibition Center.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Vehicles on display at the Wuhan Motor Show.[Photos/Xinhua]

The Wuhan Motor Show, one of the most anticipated automotive shows in Central China, is currently underway at the Wuhan International Exhibition Center. The six-day motor show, which has been held for 21 consecutive years, will conclude on Tuesday.

A model poses with a Citroen C5X at the Wuhan Motor Show. [Photo/IC]

Visitors look at a Li ONE model at the Wuhan Motor Show. [Photo/IC]

Models pose with a Zeekr 001 at the Wuhan Motor Show.[Photo/IC]

Visitors look at a NIO es6 model at the Wuhan Motor Show. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tea industry booms as healthy lifestyles more valued in China


Having a cup of tea has become an indispensible part of people's lives in China and the development of the tea industry has boomed as more people value healthy lifestyles.




www.chinadaily.com.cn







Women make a cup of Chinese tea at a tea expo in Jinan, East China's Shandong province, on Oct 29, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A woman plays _guzheng_, a traditional Chinese musical instrument, while others enjoying a cup of Chinese tea at a tea expo in Jinan, East China's Shandong province, on Oct 29, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A woman presents a basket of Chinese tea at a tea expo in Jinan, East China's Shandong province, on Oct 29, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Storms take their toll on heritage in Shanxi







www.chinadaily.com.cn




_For those interested in Chinese history the above link is a must read!!_

The wall of an ancient courtyard in Xihuangzhong village, Xiangfen county, Shanxi, was damaged by heavy rainfall at the start of last month. [Photo by Zou Hong/China Daily]

A partly collapsed Ming Dynasty courtyard in Xiawang village, Pingyao, Shanxi. [Photo by Zou Hong/China Daily]

Tang Dahua points to murals at a temple in Shanxi. [Photo by Zou Hong/China Daily]

The inner wall in Pingyao, made from rammed earth, is protected by plastic sheeting. [Photo by Zou Hong/China Daily]

Workers renovate an ancient building in Xinjiang county, Yuncheng. [Photo by Zou Hong/China Daily]


Plastic sheeting is used to protect Buddha statues at Fusheng Temple in Xinjiang county, Yuncheng city, Shanxi. [Photos by Zou Hong/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China issues orange alert for blizzards


hina's National Meteorological Center on Saturday issued an orange alert for snowstorms in some northern, central and eastern regions, the first such warning this winter.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_16 photos in the link provided link_

The first snow of the season falls in Beijing on Nov 6, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A car is seen covered with snow. The first snow of the season falls in Beijing on Nov 6, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Residents brave the snow in Beijing on Nov 6, 2021. [Photo/IC]

The first snow of the season falls in Beijing on Nov 6, 2021. [Photo by Zhu Zhe/chinadaily.com.cn]

Cars covered with snow are seen in Beijing, on Nov 6, 2021. [Photo by Liu Baijia/For chinadaily.com.cn]

The first snow of the season falls in Beijing on Nov 6, 2021. [Photo by Liu Baijia/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Cars covered with snow are seen in Beijing, on Nov 6, 2021. [Photo by Sun Jun/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing reveals new tourism and leisure blocks







www.chinadaily.com.cn





Beijing recently debuted a list of 12 municipal-level tourism and leisure blocks, catering to citizens' desire for quality sightseeing and recreation.

Qianmen Street, along with the nearby Dashilan shopping street, is regarded as one of the oldest and most well-known shopping districts in the city.

In recent years, Qianmen has become an iconic neighborhood integrating modernity with traditional Chinese culture.

TaiKoo Li Sanlitun, one of the most fashionable shopping and lifestyle centers in the city, is famous for its flagship brick-and-mortar stores from world-renowned fashion brands.

Outside the city center, the Badaling Great Wall Tourism and Leisure district has fostered an innovative business environment, with cultural stores such as the Great Wall Memory store.(Photos provided to chinadaily.com)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSCF4555 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF4380 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF4568 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF4204 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF4084 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Journalists' Day: Reporting from the ground


Today marks China's Journalists' Day, one of the three national days for professionals. Established by the State Council in 2000, Journalists' Day is a time for people to appreciate the work done by media professionals. This year, let's take a look at journalists reporting from the ground.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_19 photos in the link provided._

Xing Yi, reporter of China Daily Shanghai Bureau, reports in a livestream show of China International Import Expo on Nov 7, 2021. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Pictured, from left, are China Daily journalists Shi Futian, Hu Yumeng and Wei Xiaohao at the closing ceremony for China's 14th National Games in Xi'an of Northwest China's Shaanxi province on Sept 27, 2021. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

China Daily journalist Xing Wen, right, interviews Pan Yulian, left, 79, who helps tutor children at a community in Shule county, Kashgar prefecture, Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, 2021. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

China Daily journalist Zhang Yangfei interviews a resident about the environmental protection of Yuanyang rice fields in Yunnan province in June 2021. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

China Daily reporters Ian Goodrum and Zhang Wenfang interview Chen Shuguang, professor at the Party School of CPC Central Committee in Beijing in April 2021. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

China Daily journalist Zhu Zhe (center right) works on her phone during a meeting of the two sessions at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

China Daily journalist Chen Zebing shows photos he has shot to local people in Tibet autonomous region in December 2017. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

First snow of season hits Beijing


Residents in Beijing found a romantic white landscape when they awoke Sunday morning a day after the first snow hit the capital.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_23 photos in the provided link_

A winter swimmer rubs his body with snow outside the Nanruyi Gate of the Summer Palace in Beijing. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]

Children play in the snow in Beijing on Nov 7, 2021. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]

Customers emerge from a restaurant on a snowy night in Beijing on Nov 6, 2021. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]

A snow-covered alley in Beijing on Nov 7, 2021. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]

A man looks at a snowman he made in Xicheng district of Beijing on Nov 7, 2021. [Photo by Du Lianyi/chinadaily.com.cn]

Children play with snow at a community in Haidian district of Beijing on Nov 7, 2021 [Photo by Geng Feifei/chinadaily.com.cn]

A child throws a snowball during a snowball fight at a community in Haidian district of Beijing. [Photo by Geng Feifei/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China issues orange alert for blizzards


hina's National Meteorological Center on Saturday issued an orange alert for snowstorms in some northern, central and eastern regions, the first such warning this winter.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_23 more photos provided in the link_

People walk a shopping street in Beijing on Nov 7, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

BEIJING -- China's National Meteorological Center on Saturday issued an orange alert for snowstorms in some northern, central and eastern regions, the first such warning this winter.

From Saturday evening to Sunday evening, snowstorms are likely to hit parts of Inner Mongolia, Shanxi, Hebei, Beijing, Tianjin, Liaoning, Jilin, Shandong and Henan.

In some of these regions, blizzards are expected to drop over 30 centimetres(7 7/8 inches) of snow, it said.

The center advised residents to stay indoors and urged local authorities to take precautions with roads, railways, electricity and telecommunications.

Snow covers a roof at Palace Museum in Beijing on Nov 7, 2021. [Photo/IC]

People walk on a street as heavy snowfall sweeps Beijing on Saturday. [Photo/IC]

The first snow of the season falls in Beijing on Nov 6, 2021. [Photo by Liu Baijia/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A bicycle is seen covered with snow in Beijing, on Nov 6, 2021. [Photo by Zhu Zhe/chinadaily.com.cn]

People brave the snow in Hohhot, capital of the Inner Mongolia autonomous region on Nov 6, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


China's Shenzhou-13 taikonauts complete first extravehicular mission


*
Screen image taken at Beijing Aerospace Control Center on Nov. 7, 2021 shows Chinese taikonaut Wang Yaping conducting extravehicular activities (EVAs) out of the space station core module Tianhe. Taikonauts Zhai Zhigang and Wang Yaping have been out of China's space station core module Tianhe by 8:28 p.m. (Beijing Time) Sunday to start EVAs, the China Manned Space Agency said. Zhai opened the hatch of Tianhe's node cabin at 6:51 p.m. This is the second time Zhai has performed EVAs, having completed China's first spacewalk 13 years ago during the Shenzhou-7 mission. Meanwhile, Wang's EVAs make her the country's first female astronaut to leave footprints in outer space. Donning China-developed new-generation Feitian spacesuits, the pair will conduct a series of extravehicular tasks with the aid of the mechanical arm, the agency noted. Ye Guangfu stayed inside to support his crewmates in completing the operations. (all Photos by Guo Zhongzheng/Xinhua)


Screen images taken at Beijing Aerospace Control Center on Nov. 7, 2021 shows Chinese taikonaut Zhai Zhigang conducting extravehicular activities (EVAs) out of the space station core module Tianhe

Screen image taken at Beijing Aerospace Control Center on Nov. 7, 2021 shows Chinese taikonaut Ye Guangfu working in the space station core module Tianhe.

Screen image taken at Beijing Aerospace Control Center on Nov. 7, 2021 shows Chinese taikonauts Zhai Zhigang and Wang Yaping conducting extravehicular activities (EVAs) out of the space station core module Tianhe.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Nov. 21, 2021 shows fishing boats shelter in Shenjiamen port at Zhoushan City, east China's Zhejiang Province. (Photos: China News Service/Yao Feng) Meteorological observatory in Zhoushan issued double alerts for cold air and strong wind Sunday afternoon.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


600-year-old Nanjing road turns colorful in late autumn


*
A stone statue stands along the colorful Shixiang Road in Nanjing City, east China's Jiangsu Province, Nov.21, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)

With a history of more than 600 years, Shixiang Road in the Xiaoling Mausoleum, China's Jiangsu Province, is known as Nanjing's "most beautiful 600 meters," adorned with tallow, gingko and trident maple trees.

The road serves as the first section of the shinto to the Xiaoling Mausoleum, the burial site of the Ming Dynasty's (1368-1644) founding emperor Zhu Yuanzhang.




Local citizens enjoy the autumn scenery along Shixiang Road, Nanjing City, east China's Jiangsu Province, Nov.21, 2021. (Photos: China News Service/Yang Bo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese cities light up blue to mark World Children's Day


A total of 23 Chinese cities on Saturday lit iconic buildings and monuments blue, including a section of the Great Wall of China, to mark World Children's Day.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Buildings are lit up blue to mark World Children's Day in Haikou, Hainan province, on Nov 20, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

BEIJING - A total of 23 Chinese cities on Saturday lit iconic buildings and monuments blue, including a section of the Great Wall of China, to mark World Children's Day.

Shengjing Grand Theater is lit up blue to mark World Children's Day in Shenyang, Liaoning province, on Nov 20, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Simatai section of the Great Wall is lit up blue to mark World Children's Day in Beijing, on Nov 20, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Aerial photo taken on Nov 20, 2021 shows the Grand Baoen Temple Heritage and Scenic Area lit up blue to celebrate World Children's Day in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province. [Photo/Xinhua]

Children from Shenzhen in South China's Guangdong province and South China's Hong Kong sing songs to celebrate World Children's Day at a lighting ceremony in Shenzhen, Nov 20, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Canton Tower is lit up blue to celebrate World Children's Day in Guangzhou, South China's Guangdong province, Nov 20, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Jixi City in Heilongjiang issues red alert for heavy snow


*
A driver clears snow on the windshield of his snow plough in Jixi, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Nov. 21, 2021. The city's meteorological bureau issued a red alert for heavy snow on Monday. (Xinhua/Zhang Tao)

A staff member communicates through a walkie-talkie while clearing snow at Jixi Railway Station in Jixi, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Nov. 22, 2021. The city's meteorological bureau issued a red alert for heavy snow on Monday. (Xinhua/Zhang Tao)

Aerial photo shows snow ploughs clearing snow on the street in Jixi, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Nov. 21, 2021. The city's meteorological bureau issued a red alert for heavy snow on Monday. (Xinhua/Zhang Tao)

Workers carry vegetables at a wholesale market in Jixi, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Nov. 22, 2021. The city's meteorological bureau issued a red alert for heavy snow on Monday. (Xinhua/Zhang Tao)


Staff members clear snow at Jixi Railway Station in Jixi, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Nov. 22, 2021. The city's meteorological bureau issued a red alert for heavy snow on Monday. (Xinhua/Zhang Tao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

凌晨 LING-CHEN by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr

凌晨 LING-CHEN by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr

凌晨 LING-CHEN by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr

凌晨 LING-CHEN by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr

凌晨 LING-CHEN by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr

凌晨 LING-CHEN by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hunan man cares for forests for 25 years


Du Yibiao, 63, has been patrolling the forests at Sanfengling Mountain in Linwu county, Chenzhou city of Hunan province, for 25 years.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Du Yibiao, 63, patrols the forests at Sanfengling Mountain in Linwu county, Chenzhou city of Hunan province. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Du Yibiao, 63, has been patrolling the forests at Sanfengling Mountain in Linwu county, Chenzhou city of Hunan province, for 25 years.

Since 1996 when he moved to work and live at the observatory station at the top of the mountain, he has been taking care of the area by planting trees to make the mountain greener and healthier and patrolling the mountain to reduce fire hazards and also stop people from cutting down the trees.
In addition, he records the water conditions and the biological diversity of the mountain.








Long-time mailman does his duty for the people


Wang Shouqiu, who was born in Wangfeng village in Taiyuan, Shanxi province, started working as a postman at the Dahugou post office back in 1985.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Wang Shouqiu hands a pack of newspaper to his son, Wang Yuntian, as he prepares to leave the Dahugou post office in Taiyuan, Shanxi province, to make a delivery. CHINA DAILY

Wang Shouqiu, who was born in Wangfeng village in Taiyuan, Shanxi province, started working as a postman at the Dahugou post office back in 1985.

Given the rugged terrain, he delivered letters and parcels on foot until August 2017, when the post office gave him a car after the roads to the 25 hamlets and two coal mines he served in a mountainous area of 138 square kilometers were finally improved.

But people are still used to calling him the "walking messenger of the mountains".


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China launches new satellite for Earth observation







www.chinadaily.com.cn




_Videos in the provided link_


JIUQUAN -- China launched a new Earth-observation satellite from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Northwest China on Tuesday.



The satellite, Gaofen-3 02, was launched by a Long March-4C rocket at 7:45 am (Beijing Time) and has entered the planned orbit successfully.

The satellite will operate in a solar synchronous orbit at an altitude of 755 km and will be networked with the orbiting Gaofen-3 satellite to form a land-sea radar satellite constellation. It will improve the monitoring capabilities of marine ship observations, as well as the monitoring of emergencies at sea and the land-sea natural environment.

It will serve the fields of marine disaster prevention and mitigation, dynamic marine environment monitoring, environmental protection, water conservancy, agriculture and meteorology.
[Photos by Wang Jiangbo/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children enjoy themselves at ski resort in Jilin







www.chinadaily.com.cn






Children enjoy themselves as they learn to ski at White Mountain Resort in Fusong, Northeast China's Jilin province, Nov 19, 2021. As the 2022 Beijing Winter Olympics approaches, ski resorts in Jilin are seeing an increasing visits by children, many of whom take courses with the support of their ski-loving parents. [Photo/Xinhua]

A child puts on ski gear with help of a parent at White Mountain Resort in Fusong, Northeast China's Jilin province, Nov 19, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]



Children ride snow-bicycles at White Mountain Resort in Fusong, Northeast China's Jilin province, Nov 17, 2021.[Photos/Xinhua]

A child sits on the ground at White Mountain Resort in Fusong, Northeast China's Jilin province, Nov 19, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Second blizzard hits Changchun in half a month


*

Local citizens brave the wintry streets in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province, Nov. 22, 2021. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Yao)



A new round of blizzard swept Jilin province on Monday, the second time in half-a-month. Thirteen cities and counties in the province are facing transport disruptions.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Paintings add charm to Ru porcelain


Baofeng county in Central China’s Henan province is well-known for Ru porcelain, an intangible cultural heritage for its azure color, thin body, filmy grain and gentle textile.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Baofeng county in Central China’s Henan province is well-known for Ru porcelain, an intangible cultural heritage for its azure color, thin body, filmy grain and gentle textile. 



Today Ru porcelain is regarded as amazingly elegant artworks thanks to the integration of painting with the making technique of the porcelain.[Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

筱筱 XIAO-XIAO by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr

筱筱 XIAO-XIAO by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr

筱筱 XIAO-XIAO by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr

筱筱 XIAO-XIAO by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr

筱筱 XIAO-XIAO by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Mickey and friends usher in Christmas at Shanghai Disneyland


Shanghai Disneyland recently unveiled the Mickey Mouse and Friends Christmas series, which includes winter clothing, holiday decorations, and accessories, attracting lots of tourists.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Visitors browse Christmas merchandise at Shanghai Disneyland. [Photos/IC]



Shanghai Disneyland recently unveiled the Mickey Mouse and Friends Christmas series, which includes winter clothing, holiday decorations, and accessories, attracting lots of tourists.

From Nov 25 to Jan 3, the resort will transform into a festive winter wonderland with plenty of Christmas entertainment, such as the "Happy Holiday Mickey!" musical performance, as well as decorations on Mickey Avenue.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai shopping malls lay out red carpet for pets







www.chinadaily.com.cn




More than 20 shopping malls in Shanghai have been friendly to pets, allowing them to walk in the shopping malls outdoors, letting them inside shopping malls but without stepping on the floor, or getting them to use free trolleys. Still, the pet-friendly malls require that pets be kept on a leash at all times.[Photos/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The section of Songhua River in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, is frozen on Nov. 23, 2021. (Photos/IC)

Ice breaker Xuelong 2 harbors in the port in Shanghai, Nov. 23, 2021. (Photos provided by China's Ministry of Natural Resources)


The second batch of 101 researchers set sail from Shanghai on Tuesday, marking the 38th Antarctica expedition of China and the third time the ice breaker will carry out the mission.

The 38th Antarctica expedition will conduct hydrological, meteorological, and environmental investigations, monitor marine pollutants, and carry supplies and rotational researchers to China’s Great Wall Station and Zhongshan Station in the Antarctic.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Wang Jingming (R) and his wife Deng Jun, both teachers, prepare their lessons at Changfeng School in Luxi County, east China's Jiangxi Province, Nov. 18, 2021. Changfeng School sits deep in the Luoxiao Mountains. Among its 30 teachers, there are six couples. For the 170 students in the school, these couples are not only teachers teaching them knowledge but more like parents taking care of lower graders and boarding students. Wang Jingming, 46, is a chemistry teacher. In 2004, he married Deng Jun, a math teacher at the school. "We have a deep affection for the kids here and we are happy to witness their growth," said Wang. "We are willing to spend our whole lives guarding this school and protecting these kids in the mountains, hoping they can have a wonderful life." (Xinhua/Wan Xiang) 

Li Zhigang (L, rear) and his wife Li Jianzhen (R, rear), both teachers, have lunch with students at Changfeng School in Luxi County, east China's Jiangxi Province, Nov. 18, 2021. (Xinhua/Peng Zhaozhi)

Wang Jingming (L) and his wife Deng Jun, both teachers, do housework at their home near Changfeng School in Luxi County, east China's Jiangxi Province, Nov. 18, 2021.(Xinhua/Peng Zhaozhi)

Aerial photo taken on Nov. 18, 2021 shows a view of Changfeng School in Luxi County, east China's Jiangxi Province. Changfeng School sits deep in the Luoxiao Mountains.(Xinhua/Peng Zhaozhi)

Zhu Bo (R, rear) and his wife Luo Hua (L, rear), both teachers, instruct students to make a musical instrument at Changfeng School in Luxi County, east China's Jiangxi Province, Nov. 18, 2021.(Xinhua/Peng Zhaozhi)

Lai Hangyun (R) and her husband Liu Zengguang, both teachers, prepare their lessons at Changfeng School in Luxi County, east China's Jiangxi Province, Nov. 18, 2021.(Xinhua/Peng Zhaozhi)

Zhang Xiang (L, rear) and his wife Cheng Shuang, both teachers, pose for a group photo with students at Changfeng School in Luxi County, east China's Jiangxi Province, Nov. 18, 2021.(Xinhua/Peng Zhaozhi)

*


http://www.news.cn/english/2021-11/23/c_1310328529.htm


*


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A7205539 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205551 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205556 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205576 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205648 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205486 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

These photos show female Chinese astronaut Wang Yaping floats in the Tiangong space station, Nov. 24, 2021. (Photo provided by China Manned Space Agency)


Chinese space station Tiangong welcomed three astronauts Zhai Zhigang, Wang Yaping and Ye Guangfu, who had conducted the Shenzhou XII mission in middle October this year. The three astronauts will live and conduct missions in the Tiangong space station for six months.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In photos: Water town life in east China



Densely-scattered civil residents are surrounded by crossed rivers in Zhouzhuang, Suzhou City, east China's Jiangsu Province, Nov. 24, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)

Zhouzhuang, an ancient water town of typical Jiangnan (south of the Tangtze River Region) features, is scattered with bridges over crossed rivers and distinctive civil residences of the Ming and Qing dynasties (1368-1911).

Civil residences of the Ming and Qing dynasties (1368-1911) with white walls and cyan-blue roofs are typical in Zhouzhuang, Suzhou City, east China's Jiangsu Province. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)

Visitors tour in the ancient water town of Zhouzhuang, Suzhou City, east China's Jiangsu Province, Nov. 24, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)

A local resident rows on the river in Zhouzhuang, Suzhou City, east China's Jiangsu Province, Nov. 24, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)

An environmental worker works on the river in Zhouzhuang, Suzhou City, east China's Jiangsu Province, Nov. 24, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai lights up, welcomes visitors for the Christmas holidays


As the Christmas holiday approaches, Shanghai's business district lights up with lanterns and decorations to attract visitors.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Christmas fair kicks off at The Hub, a commercial complex located around the Hongqiao transportation area in Shanghai, on Nov 20, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Visitors take photos of the brightly colored ornaments at a Christmas fair at The Hub in Shanghai, on Nov 20, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A dazzling array of holiday decorations is on display at a Christmas fair at The Hub in Shanghai, on Nov 20, 2021. [Photo/IC]

The Anyi Road Night Market, a 250-meter lane a block away from Shanghai's bustling West Nanjing Road, is packed with people on Nov 20, 2021 as the Christmas holiday approaches. [Photo/IC]

A vendor sells snacks at the Anyi Road Night Market on Nov 20, 2021 as the Christmas holiday approaches. [Photo/IC]

The 150-meter-long Fengjing Road transforms into a Christmas market in the evening, with around 100 vendors selling snacks, decorations and novelties, on Nov 20, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Yunnan people help with border control


Situated in the southwestern corner of the southwestern province of Yunnan, the city of Ruili in Dehong Dai and Jingpo autonomous prefecture borders Myanmar on three sides, sharing a 170-kilometer frontier with the Southeast Asian nation.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Two epidemic prevention workers patrol the Ruili River by boat on Sunday. WU XIAOHUI/CHINA DAILY

Situated in the southwestern corner of the southwestern province of Yunnan, the city of Ruili in Dehong Dai and Jingpo autonomous prefecture borders Myanmar on three sides, sharing a 170-kilometer frontier with the Southeast Asian nation.

As a result of imported cases of COVID-19, it has suffered four domestic outbreaks since September last year.

To deal with the pressure of epidemic prevention and control, Ruili has set up 631 checkpoints and has put 8,821 people in charge of watching the border in shifts 24 hours a day, seven days a week.

Workers ride a truck on the way to a border fencing construction site in Ruili, Yunnan province, on Sunday. WU XIAOHUI/CHINA DAILY

Termites flutter around a light at a checkpoint along the border between Ruili and Myanmar on Saturday evening. WU XIAOHUI/CHINA DAILY

An epidemic prevention worker patrols the Ruili River on Sunday morning. WU XIAOHUI/CHINA DAILY

Two workers make a fire to warm themselves at a checkpoint on Saturday evening. WU XIAOHUI/CHINA DAILY

Workers have their supper at a checkpoint on Saturday evening. WU XIAOHUI/CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Camels forage on the pasture in Fuhai County of Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Nov. 24, 2021. Fuhai, located in north Xinjiang, is an important stock farming base in the region, with unique geographical and climatic conditions especially suitable for camel breeding. In recent years, camel breeding has developed into a pillar industry under promotion policy in Fuhai. By establishing camel milk cooperatives, individual herders here are accessing the dairy market through unified and stable sales channels. In 2021, the number of camels in the county has totaled 22,300, among which 6,470 are dairy camels with a daily milk output of 12,500 kilograms. (all photos by Xinhua/Ding Lei)

A breeder checks a camel in Fuhai County of Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Nov. 26, 2021.

A breeder feeds camels with fodder in Fuhai County of Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Nov. 25, 2021.

Aerial photo taken on Nov. 24, 2021 shows camels raised by a breeder in Fuhai County of Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region.

A camel breeder milks camels with automatic facilities in Fuhai County of Altay, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Nov. 26, 2021.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Police in China's Macao Special Administrative Region (SAR) display the evidence in Macao, south China, Nov. 28, 2021. Police in China's Macao SAR on Sunday detained 11 people suspected of being involved in illegally running gambling businesses or money laundering, and referred the case to procurators. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)

The suspects included a 47-year-old businessperson with the surname of Chau, the Judiciary Police under the Macao SAR government said at a press conference.

The suspects confessed to setting up gambling platforms overseas and serving as agents for betting via phone calls, according to the Judiciary Police. However, they refused to cooperate on investigations of other allegations.

The Judiciary Police started investigating the case in 2019 and found that a criminal group from Macao headed by Chau set up gambling platforms overseas, invited mainland residents to engage in online gambling, and laundered illegal gains through clandestine networks.








Police in China's Macao Special Administrative Region (SAR) announce the case of gambling crimes at a press conference in Macao, south China, Nov. 28, 2021.








Reporters take photos of the evidence at a press conference held by the Judiciary Police under China's Macao Special Administrative Region (SAR) government in Macao, south China, Nov. 28, 2021.
















Police in China's Macao Special Administrative Region (SAR) detain a suspect of gambling crimes in Macao, south China, Nov. 28, 2021.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Nov. 27, 2021 shows children threshing corn by hand at Zhaizi Farming Experience Centre in Qianjiang, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality. Qianjiang District established the farming experience centre to attract more children to the countryside, so that they can gain a practical understanding of farm labour and learn about crops and the history of agriculture. (Xinhua/Yang Min)

Photo taken on Nov. 27, 2021 shows children planting seedlings with their parents at Zhaizi Farming Experience Centre in Qianjiang, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality. (Xinhua/Yang Min)

Photo taken on Nov. 27, 2021 shows children using a pestle and mortar at Zhaizi Farming Experience Centre in Qianjiang, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality.(Xinhua/Yang Min)

Photo taken on Nov. 27, 2021 shows children tilling the soil at Zhaizi Farming Experience Centre in Qianjiang District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality. (Xinhua/Yang Min)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Miko by Alex Cheng, on Flickr

Miko by Alex Cheng, on Flickr

Miko by Alex Cheng, on Flickr

Miko by Alex Cheng, on Flickr

Miko by Alex Cheng, on Flickr

Miko by Alex Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pikachu towers over Shanghai shopping mall


A 10-meter-tall Pikachu statue in Shanghai's Songjiang Incity shopping mall has become an internet-famous attraction. In the shopping mall, Pokémon elements can be seen everywhere, offering fantastic experience for anime lovers as well as families with children.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A 10-meter-tall (33'ft) Pikachu statue is seen at the Songjiang Incity shopping mall in Shanghai, Nov 28, 2021. [Photos/IC]

A 10-meter-tall Pikachu statue in Shanghai's Songjiang Incity shopping mall has become an internet-famous attraction. In the shopping mall, Pokémon elements can be seen everywhere, offering fantastic experience for anime lovers as well as families with children.




Pokémon elements can be seen all over the Songjiang Incity shopping mall in Shanghai, Nov 28, 2021. [Photos/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Painting a new growth landscape


When villager Yu Tongde faced the hardships of farming four decades ago, he sought solace in the beauty of the countryside surrounding him.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_Excellent stories about Yudong painters, paintings and culture in the provided link_

The iconic mural Roosters is the landmark of Yudong village in the city of Quzhou, Zhejiang province. CHINA DAILY


Paintings done by Yudong villagers CHINA DAILY

Yu Yunmei

Yudong villager Yu Yunmei's artwork helped her add more than 100,000 yuan a year to the family income.

Yu, 40, was a homemaker before she took up painting, following in the footsteps of fellow villagers.

In less than a decade, her works have gone on to adorn the buildings of neighbors and other villagers, or have been sold to private art collections or displayed proudly on the walls of her family courtyard, which has been turned into an art studio.

"I used to have to ask my husband for money for family living expenses. But now I can stay at home and paint. I can also teach others who come to me to learn," she said.

A Yudong painter adds color to a canvas in the open air. CHINA DAILY

Yudong village's rural art museum showcases its distinctive artwork to an increasing number of visitors. CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Wang/Sun win mixed doubles at table tennis worlds







www.chinadaily.com.cn





China's Wang Chuqin (L)/Sun Yingsha celebrate during the awarding ceremony after the mixed doubles final against Harimoto Tomokazu/Hayata Hina of Japan at 2021 World Table Tennis Championships in Houston, the United States on Nov 28, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

China's Wang Chuqin (Bottom R)/Sun Yingsha (Bottom L) compete against Harimoto Tomokazu (Top R)/Hayata Hina of Japan during the mixed doubles final at 2021 World Table Tennis Championships in Houston, the United States on Nov 28, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]








China sweeps women's singles semis spots in table tennis worlds







www.chinadaily.com.cn





Wang Yidi of China celebrates winning the first game against Mima Ito of Japan plays in the women's singles quarter finals during the 2021 World Table Tennis Championships Finals at George R, Brown Convention Center, Houston, Texas on Nov 27, 2021. [Photo/Agencies]








Chinese paddlers demonstrate prowess, Japanese hot favorite suffers early exit at Worlds







www.chinadaily.com.cn





Chen Meng of China serves during the women's singles round of 64 match against Lin Ye of Singapore at 2021 World Table Tennis Championships Finals in Houston, the United States on Nov 24, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Lin Gaoyuan (top) of China competes during the men's singles round of 64 match against Anton Kallberg of Sweden at 2021 World Table Tennis Championships Finals in Houston, the United States on Nov 24, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos taken on Nov. 29, 2021 shows the Butter Lamp Festival at Taer Monastery in northwest China's Qinghai Province. People pray for happiness and good health by lighting butter lamps at the festival. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Tianfu)

Overseas Chinese groups perform taekwondo in Sao Paulo, Brazil, Nov. 28, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Mo Chengxiong)

Overseas Chinese groups perform in Sao Paulo, Brazil, Nov. 28, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Mo Chengxiong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Camellia oil extracted by ancient methods


*
Traditional way of extracting Camellia oil is retained in Shangdu Village of Daoxian County, central China’s Hunan Province. Local villagers dry seeds, grind powder and make tea cakes, using a traditional spring press and precipitation filtration process. Once ready, the golden tea oil is supplied to local markets. (Xinhua/He Hongfu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A2628 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2630 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A2612 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr1K6A2601 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr1K6A2583 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Bookstore a beautiful combination of business, art and culture


A bookstore can be a beautiful combination of business, art and culture if you walk into the Zhongshuge bookstore in Foshan, South China's Guangdong province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Interior of the Zhongshuge bookstore in Foshan, South China's Guangdong province, on Nov 23, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A bookstore can be a beautiful combination of business, art and culture if you walk into the Zhongshuge bookstore in Foshan, South China's Guangdong province.

Interior of reading rooms for children and students at the Zhongshuge bookstore in Foshan, South China's Guangdong province, on Nov 23, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Reading rooms for children and students are full of fun and artistic elements, making reading a pleasure and enjoyment for children.

Interior of a reading room for children at the Zhongshuge bookstore in Foshan, South China's Guangdong province, on Nov 23, 2021. [Photo/IC]

People visit the Zhongshuge bookstore in Foshan, South China's Guangdong province, on Nov 23, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Interior of the Zhongshuge bookstore in Foshan, South China's Guangdong province, on Nov 23, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Works by modern master to be auctioned in Shanghai


An oil still life work and a landscape collection depicting views of the Three Gorges by Tao, showing his dual mastery with Chinese and Western art, are now on show through Dec 8 at a preview exhibition for Sungari auction house's autumn sales in Beijing. The auction will be held in Shanghai...




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A landscape collection depicting Three Gorges views by Tao Lengyue. [Photo by Lin Qi/China Daily]


The preview at the Sungari Art Space shows more than 500 works of art and crafts in different categories. On offer are classical Chinese paintings attributed to prominent artists, such as 17th-century master Wang Jian, and centuries-old ceramics with a sound source of origin.[Photos by Lin Qi/China Daily]

A ding vessel from the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644). [Photo provided to China Daily]

A landscape painting by Lu Yanshao. [Photo provided to China Daily]

A porcelain vase from the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911). [Photo provided to China Daily]

_Men from Kangba_ by Chen Danqing. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Children taught epidemic control measures in Shanghai


*A kindergarten in Xuhui District of east China's Shanghai teaches children campus disinfection, preparedness and other epidemic prevention measures, in order to improve health and hygiene and build a strong epidemic defense. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Workers are busy for the track-laying work for Changde-Yiyang-Changsha high-speed railway at Wangcheng District of Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Dec. 1, 2021. The 157-kilometer high-speed railway line, connecting the cities of Changde, Yiyang and Changsha in Hunan Province with a designed speed of 350 kilometers per hour, is an important part in China's high-speed railway network. (Xinhua/Zhao Zhongzhi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos taken on Nov. 30, 2021 shows students practising martial arts under the guidance of an inheritor of intangible cultural heritage in Zhaojiazhen Central Primary School in Zhuji city, east China's Zhejiang Province.This kind of martial art has a long history in Zhuji City and was included in the list of intangible cultural heritages in 2012. Zhejiang Province has introduced the martial arts lessons in line with the "double reduction" policy to ease the burden of excessive homework and off-campus tutoring for students undergoing compulsory education. (Xinhua/Xu Li)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC6378-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC6320-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC6263-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC6374-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC6339-4L by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong*
Ocean Terminal Deck by Eugene Lim, on Flickr.
Temple Street Night Market by Eugene Lim, on Flickr

West Kowloon Competition Pavilion by Eugene Lim, on Flickr

West Kowloon Waterfront Promenade by Eugene Lim, on Flickr

Pak Kok Tsuen by Eugene Lim, on Flickr
Cheung Chau Wan by Eugene Lim, on Flickr
Cheung Shan by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Highlights from Taiyuan auto show


The 15th China (Taiyuan) International Automobile Exhibition kicks off at the Jinyang Lake International Convention and Exhibition Center in Taiyang, Shanxi province on Dec 1.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A Nio electric vehicle on display at the China (Taiyuan) International Automobile Exhibition. [Photo/IC]

The 15th China (Taiyuan) International Automobile Exhibition kicks off at the Jinyang Lake International Convention and Exhibition Center in Taiyuan, Shanxi province on Dec 1. The five-day motor show, showcases more than 1,000 models from over 80 automobile brands, offering a visual feast for visitors and auto aficionados.

Hiphi X vehicle on display at the China (Taiyuan) International Automobile Exhibition. [Photo/IC]

An Xpeng electric vehicle on display at the China (Taiyuan) International Automobile Exhibition. [Photo/IC]

A vehicle on display at the China (Taiyuan) International Automobile Exhibition. [Photo/IC]

A visitor is at the wheel at the China (Taiyuan) International Automobile Exhibition. [Photo/taiyuan.gov.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Winter in Jilin brings a range of frozen food


With winter cold descending on Northeast China, people in Jilin province are finding that many foods can be frozen, including local snacks such as bingtanghulu — sugar-coated hawthorns— bean curd and various kinds of fruit, such as strawberries, grapes and kiwi.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A vendor in Jilin province presents sugar-coated hawthorns. [Photo by Baishi/For chinadaily.com.cn]

With winter cold descending on Northeast China, people in Jilin province are finding that many foods can be frozen, including local snacks such as _bingtanghulu_ — sugar-coated hawthorns— bean curd and various kinds of fruit, such as strawberries, grapes and kiwi.

Residents purchase frozen persimmons at an outdoor market in Jilin province. [Photo by Baishi/For chinadaily.com.cn]

_Bingtanghulu_ [Photo by Tian Jiaxin/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A vendor in Jilin province presents _bingtanghulu_ — sugar-coated hawthorns. [Photo by Baishi/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Residents purchase frozen pears at an outdoor market in Jilin province. [Photo by Baishi/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


S. China primary school kicks off sports festival


*

Photos taken on Dec. 1, 2021 shows children performing group calisthenics in Binhu Road Primary School in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. On Dec. 1, the Binhu Road Primary School held the opening ceremony of "sports culture festival". 




A number of activities were held for the festival, such as group calisthenics performances and sports competitions. This allows the children to get out of the classroom, enjoy the sunshine, and partake in the joy of sports. (Xinhua/Cao Yiming)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

淮禎0005 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

淮禎0031 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

淮禎0019 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

淮禎0032 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

淮禎0020 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

淮禎0029 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

立慈0022 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors enjoy animation, heritage products, esports at Guangdong fair


The Guangzhou Cultural Industry Fair 2021 kicked off in Guangdong province on Saturday, with nearly 1,000 enterprises and institutions participating in the three-day event at a large, 100,000-square-meter exhibition area.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Visitors try out virtual reality games at the Guangzhou Cultural Industry Fair 2021 held in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, on Dec 4, 2021. [Photos/IC]

The Guangzhou Cultural Industry Fair 2021 kicked off in Guangdong province on Saturday, with nearly 1,000 enterprises and institutions participating in the three-day event at a large, 100,000-square-meter exhibition area.

This year's fair had on display attractions such as animation games, film and television performances, cultural equipment, digital intangible heritage, cultural and creative products, and videos promoting tourism.

People visit the esports and culture travel exhibition area at the Guangzhou Cultural Industry Fair 2021 held in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, on Dec 4, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Staff members hold up a stone carving at the Guangzhou Cultural Industry Fair 2021 held in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, on Dec 4, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A woman tries out virtual filming at the Guangzhou Cultural Industry Fair 2021 held in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, on Dec 4, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Two freight trains depart from Chengdu, Chongqing, for Lao capital


Two freight trains depart from Chengdu, Chongqing for Lao capital




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Two freight trains, carrying light commercial trucks, nuts, motorcycle parts, chemicals and other products, departed from Chengdu and Chongqing respectively on Saturday.[Photos/Xinhua]

The trains will arrive in Vientiane, the capital of Laos, via Southwest China's Yunnan province in three days.

Before the opening of the China-Laos Railway, it took seven to eight days for goods from Chengdu and Chongqing to Laos transported by land, and about 30 days transported both by land and by sea.




A freight train bound for Lao capital Vientiane is about to set off from Southwest China's Chongqing, Dec 4, 2021. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People take part in a ceremony marking the start of construction on major projects at the economic belt along the China-Laos Railway in Xishuangbanna, Southwest China's Yunnan province on Dec 5, 2021. The railway began operations on Dec 3. [Photos by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]


Aerial photos taken on Nov. 30, 2021 shows the Yangbaoshan bridge during a static load test in Guiding County, southwest China's Guizhou Province. The Yangbaoshan bridge carried out a static load test on Tuesday. Forty-eight large trucks with a total of 1,680 tonnes of goods were parked on the bridge to test the construction quality and mechanical properties of the bridge structure. With a main span of 650 meters, the grand bridge, which is a part of the Guiyang-Huangping Highway, stretches 1,112 meters in length. (Photos by Deng Gang/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The 5647 train passes a bridge in Weining County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Dec. 1, 2021. In 2003, the 5648/5647 train linking Zhaotong City, southwest China's Yunnan Province, with Guiyang City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, was put into use. With an average speed of 40 km per hour, the train stops at 18 stations along the way. The entire journey of 407 km takes 9 hours and 31 minutes. Local villagers see the "slow train" as a cost-effective and reliable way to travel to sell their farming produce to the world outside of the mountains. Efforts have also been taken by railway departments to help villagers sell apples, including promoting apples in the train by radio and adding an additional luggage carriage to store apples. With low ticket fares, the train has been running for 18 years and is beloved by local villagers. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

The 5647 train arrives at Caohai Station in southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 30, 2021. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

A villager shouldering apples for sale arrives at Caohai Station in southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 30, 2021.(Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

A villager sells apples on the 5647 train running between Zhaotong in southwest China's Yunnan Province and Guiyang in southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 30, 2021.(Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

Passengers are seen on the 5647 train running between Zhaotong in southwest China's Yunnan Province and Guiyang in southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 30, 2021.(Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

A slow train passes by an apple orchard at Xiaolongdong Village of Xiaolongdong Township in Zhaotong City, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Nov. 29, 2021.(Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Artists perform at an alley during an art season in east China's Shanghai, Dec. 4, 2021. (Xinhua/Ren Long)

A resident takes pictures at an alley during an art season in east China's Shanghai, Dec. 4, 2021. (Xinhua/Ren Long)

Residents buy vinyl discs(records) at an alley during an art season in east China's Shanghai, Dec. 4, 2021. (Xinhua/Ren Long)

Residents enjoy a concert at an alley during an art season in east China's Shanghai, Dec. 4, 2021. (Xinhua/Ren Long)

An artist plays erhu, a traditional Chinese stringed instrument, at an alley during an art season in east China's Shanghai, Dec. 4, 2021. (Xinhua/Ren Long)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

紫米優格0013 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

紫米優格0038 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

紫米優格0005 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
紫米優格0003 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
紫米優格0012 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

紫米優格0036 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

紫米優格0015 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children at a kindergarten in the city of Huai'an, Jiangsu province practice the lion dance on Dec 2, 2021. [Photo/IC]



Children at a kindergarten in the city of Huai'an, Jiangsu province practiced the lion dance on Dec 2. In recent years, schools in Jiangsu have started to introduce traditional culture in educational courses to increase interest among students.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students at Beijing Huashi Primary School, joined by retired Chinese figure skater Fang Dan, skate on an ice rink, Dec 7, 2021. The school has made winter sports a part of the regular curriculum. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]

A female student at Beijing Huashi Primary School skates on an ice rink, Dec 7, 2021. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]

Students at Beijing Huashi Primary School skate on an ice rink, Dec 7, 2021. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]


Children waving Chinese national and HKSAR flags welcome Olympic gold medalists Wang Zhouyu and Chen Lijun at Yuen Long District Sports Association Jockey Club Complex, Dec 5, 2021. [Photos by Edmond Tang/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's easternmost high-speed rail line opens


A high-speed railway linking the cities of Mudanjiang and Jiamusi in Northeast China's Heilongjiang province started operation on Monday, stretching 372 km in the frigid zone.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Passengers on train D8857 from Mudanjiang to Jiamusi in Heilongjiang province pose for photos on Monday. [Photo by Li Yuxiang/For chinadaily.com.cn]

China's easternmost high-speed rail line — running between Mudanjiang and Jiamusi in Heilongjiang province — launched service on Monday as train No D8857 left Mudanjiang and train No D8858 left Jiamusi simultaneously at 8:58 am, according to China Railway Harbin Group.

It includes seven stops — Mudanjiang, Linkou South, Jixi West, Qitaihe West, Huan East, Shuangyashan West and Jiamusi.

Construction of the 372-kilometer line began in November 2016. It is designed for trains running up to 250 kilometers per hour, cutting travel time between Mudanjiang and Jiamusi from seven hours to two.

Initially, 18 pairs of trains will operate daily.

Passengers board a train to run on China's easternmost high-speed rail line at Mudanjiang Railway Station in Heilongjiang province on Monday. [Photo by Yuan Yong/For chinadaily.com.cn]

An attendant prepares for the first departure from Mudanjiang Railway Station in Heilongjiang province on Monday. [Photo by Zhu Xiaohua/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A passenger on train D8857 writes a note for the opening on Monday. [Photo by Li Yuxiang/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Passengers take photos at the Mudanjiang Railway Station in Heilongjiang province before the first train departs on Monday. [Photo by Zhu Xiaohua/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A train runs on the Mudanjiang-Jiamusi High-speed Railway in Heilongjiang province on Monday. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Guangxi factory produces handicrafts for exports


Rong'an county in South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region take advantage of raw materials including rattan, bamboo and wood and process them into home and garden handicrafts with support provided by Suixi county in South China's Guangdong province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Workers make handicraft at a factory in Rong'an county, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Dec 6, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Rong'an county in South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region take advantage of raw materials including rattan, bamboo and wood and process them into home and garden handicrafts with support provided by Suixi county in South China's Guangdong province. The products are exported to more than 40 countries and regions.

A worker makes bamboo handicraft at a factory in Rong'an county, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Dec 6, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Handicrafts lighting fixtures photographed at a factory in Rong'an county, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region. [Photo/Xinhua]

A staff member assembles a wood handicraft at a factory in Rong'an county, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Dec 6, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

A staff member arranges baskets at a factory in Rong'an county, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Dec 6, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A staff member arranges handicrafts at a handicrafts factory in Rong'an county, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Dec 6, 2021[Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Folk songs of Zhuang ethnic group sung during performance in Nanning


Artists sing folk songs of Zhuang ethnic group during a performance in Nanning, capital of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Dec 4, 2021.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Children sing folk songs of Zhuang ethnic group during a performance in Nanning, capital of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Dec 4, 2021.[Photo/Xinhua]




Artists sing folk songs of Zhuang ethnic group during a performance in Nanning, capital of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Dec 4, 2021.[Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Painting exhibition goes deep into study of hues


Endless Development in Chinese Painting, which recently closed at the art gallery of Beijing Fine Art Academy, was one of the exhibitions presented by the association this year for lovers of gongbi paintings.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





_Auspicious,_ by Chen Zhi and Wu Xin. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Since its establishment in 1987, the China Hue Art Association has been committed to the reforms of the _gongbi _style, paying delicate attention to accurate delimitation and colors of subjects in classical Chinese painting. It has held exhibitions by its members across the country to show new developments.

_Endless Development in Chinese Painting_, which recently closed at the art gallery of Beijing Fine Art Academy, was one of the exhibitions presented by the association this year for lovers of _gongbi _paintings.

On display were dozens of works by members from the association’s youth art committee and by young painters nationwide.

_Jingzhe No.4_, by Li Chuanzhen. [Photo provided to China Daily]

_Landscape_ by Wang Muyu. [Photo provided to China Daily]

_Peaceful Time_, by Sun Zhensheng. [Photo provided to China Daily]

_The Old Days_, by Zhou Le. [Photo provided to China Daily]

_Watercourse_ by Ruan Jian. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

優寶 YOU BAO by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr

優寶 YOU BAO by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr

優寶 YOU BAO by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr

優寶 YOU BAO by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr

優寶 YOU BAO by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Chinese studio Open Architecture unveils Chapel of Sound, a sculptural open-air concert hall in the forests of Jinshanling, a section of the Great Wall of China








































‘We wanted to see the shape of sound’


Chinese studio Open Architecture unveils Chapel of Sound, a sculptural open-air concert hall in the forests of Jinshanling, a section of the Great Wall of China




www.wallpaper.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Jiaozi Ring in Chengdu, by SADI (Sichuan architectural design institute).








































Source: Кольцо Jiaozi Ring в Чэнду, Китай от SADI.. | Архитектура Ardezart | VK


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Infinitus Plaza in Guangzhou by Zaha Hadid Architects.








































Source: Новая штаб-квартира Infinitus China от Zaha.. | Архитектура Ardezart | VK


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Dober_86, thanks for posting such spectacular photos! Outstanding!!


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

First crew of space station recovering well


The three astronauts involved in the Shenzhou XII mission have recovered well after their 3-month spaceflight and will return to regular training once related health assessments are completed.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Major General Nie Haisheng (center), Major General Liu Boming (right) and Senior Colonel Tang Hongbo from the Shenzhou XII space mission meet the media at Beijing Aerospace City on Dec 7, 2021. It was the astronauts' first official meeting with the media and the public after a three-month recovery period following the successful mission. [Photos by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]


Major General Nie Haisheng (center), Major General Liu Boming (right) and Senior Colonel Tang Hongbo from the Shenzhou XII space mission take questions from media at Beijing Aerospace City on Dec 7, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Major General Nie Haisheng (center), Major General Liu Boming (right) and Senior Colonel Tang Hongbo from the Shenzhou XII space mission leave after a news conference at Beijing Aerospace City on Dec 7, 2021. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students perform at elementary school in Nanning, Guangxi







www.chinadaily.com.cn






Students perform at an elementary school in Nanning, capital of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Dec 7, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Students perform calligraphy at an elementary school in Nanning, capital of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Dec 7, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Students exercise at an elementary school in Nanning, capital of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Dec 7, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Colorful lights brighten up the Liangma River International Style Waterfront in Chaoyang District, Beijing, capital of China, Dec.7, 2021. (Photos: China News Service/Hou Yu)



The Liangma International-style Cruise, which travels from Yansha pier to Chaoyang Park, was officially opened in late July this year. The 1.8-kilometer-long cruise runs day and night from March 15 to November 15 every year.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A staff member shows a curling stone made of Hotan jade in Dachang Hui Autonomous County of north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 6, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/ Song Mintao)

As the Beijing Olympic merchandise, the curling stone is made with Hotan jade and 100 grams of pure silver, which integrates two intangible heritage skills involving cloisonne making and Beijing jade carving.




A staff member makes a part of curling stone in Dachang Hui Autonomous County of north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 6, 2021. (Photos: China News Service/ Song Mintao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


First train of China-Laos Railway arrives in SW China's Yunnan


*
Train attendants wearing ethnic costumes wave their hands at the Xishuangbanna Station in Jinghong City, Xishuangbanna Dai Autonomous Prefecture, Yunnan Province, Dec 3, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Ranyang)


A welcome ceremony with ethnic characteristics was held in Jinghong City of Xishuangbanna Dai Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Yunnan Province, to welcome the arrival of passengers on the first train of the China-Laos Railway on Friday. (Photos: China News Service/Liu Ranyang)

Train attendants pose with local greeters at the Xishuangbanna Station in Jinghong City, Xishuangbanna Dai Autonomous Prefecture, Yunnan Province, Dec 3, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Ranyang)

The first batch of China-Laos Railway passengers arrives at the Xishuangbanna Station in Jinghong City, Xishuangbanna Dai Autonomous Prefecture, Yunnan Province, Dec 3, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Ranyang)

A local greeter welcomes passengers on the platform at the Xishuangbanna Station in Jinghong City, Xishuangbanna Dai Autonomous Prefecture, Yunnan Province, Dec 3, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Ranyang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

柯姿6006 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

柯姿6007 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

柯姿6011 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

柯姿6019 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

柯姿6015 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

When intangible heritage meets Winter Olympics


To celebrate the Beijing Winter Olympics and the Paralympics, starting from the beginning of this month, a series of non-profit livestream broadcasts have been launched, featuring a number of the country's intangible cultural heritage inheritors who introduce the artworks they have made for the...




www.chinadaily.com.cn









[Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

To celebrate the Beijing Winter Olympics and the Paralympics, starting from the beginning of this month, a series of non-profit livestream broadcasts have been launched, featuring a number of the country's intangible cultural heritage inheritors who introduce the artwork they have made for the Games.

Hosted by Dongcheng District Intangible Cultural Heritage Protection Center, the event highlights folk clay figurine-making art Figurine Zhang, windmill-making skills, jade carving (seal) techniques, Beijing palace lanterns, Beijing paper-cutting, etc. In the livestream broadcasts, inheritors make systematic and detailed introduction of the origin and development of each intangible cultural heritage project to the online audience, while also demonstrating the production steps of the series of works they have created for the Beijing Winter Olympics.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ships navigate waters in Guizhou via lift system


Fourteen cargo ships loaded with 6,800 metric tons of phosphate ore moved past the Goupitan Hydropower Station in Yuqing county of Guizhou province recently by means of a ship lift from the upstream Wujiang River to the downstream Yangtze River.




www.chinadaily.com.cn








Ships sail through the aqueduct of the Goupitan Hydropower Station in Yuqing county, Guizhou province. [Photos by Deng Gang/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Fourteen cargo ships loaded with 6,800 metric tons of phosphate ore moved past the Goupitan Hydropower Station in Yuqing county of Guizhou province recently by means of a ship lift from the upstream Wujiang River to the downstream Yangtze River. [Photo by Deng Gang/For chinadaily.com.cn]

With a total length of 2,306 meters, the Goupitan Hydropower Station's navigation project consists of upstream and downstream approach channels, a three-tier vertical ship lift and a two-tier middle channel.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Nanjing, China from the top by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Nanjing Skyline from Xuanwu Lake by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Yuejiang Towers in Nanjing by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Upper Road Deck of the Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Winter sports boom among people in north China's Hebei


*


Tourists enjoy winter sports at Thaiwoo Ski Resort in Chongli district of Zhangjiakou city, north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 8, 2021. With the Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics drawing near, more and more people are coming to Zhangjiakou to experience skiing and other winter sports. (Photos: China News Service/Zhai Yujia)

An Australian skier rides a gondola lift at Thaiwoo Ski Resort in Chongli district of Zhangjiakou city, north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 8, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Han Bing)

A man and his daughter receive ski equipment at Thaiwoo Ski Resort in Chongli district of Zhangjiakou city, north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 8, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Han Bing)

A staff member selects skis for tourists at Thaiwoo Ski Resort in Chongli district of Zhangjiakou city, north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 8, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Han Bing)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tian Zhiwei, a wild bird protector, prepares food for the birds at the Daqinghe rescue station in Laoting County, north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 7, 2021. Every year, millions of migratory birds flock to Laoting County during their migration. Tian Zhiwei, 52, has been dedicated to the protection and rescue work of wild birds since 2004. In 2011, he established a rescue station in Laoting County. With an area of 35 mu (about 5.8 acres), the rescue station has saved, adopted and released over 100 species and tens of thousands of wild birds. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)

Two senior residents accompany their granddaughters on the way to a ballet traning center at Chang'an Township of Rong'an County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, July 15, 2021. The Rongkang community is a relocation site for poverty alleviation. Residents live a peaceful and contented life here. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)

Children practice ballet at the Rongkang community in Chang'an Township of Rong'an County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, July 15, 2021.(Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)

A resident works at a workshop at the Rongkang community in Chang'an Township of Rong'an County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Dec. 7, 2021. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)

Senior residents have lunch at a canteen of the Rongkang community in Chang'an Township, Rong'an County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Dec. 7, 2021. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Visitors enjoy ice skating at outdoor ice rink in Shanghai*


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_7521 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_7511 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_7483 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_7480 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr
IMG_7491 by Mawzen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese astronauts give lecture from space


Chinese astronauts conducted a science lecture 400 kilometers above Earth to millions of students on Thursday afternoon, as they orbited in the Tiangong space station.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Shenzhou XIII crew members Wang Yaping (left) and Ye Guangfu give a lecture to students on Thursday from China's space station. During the class, fellow astronaut Zhai Zhigang introduced the special uniform Ye was wearing, saying it is called a "penguin jumpsuit". The astronauts also talked about living and working conditions in the space station and conducted scientific experiments. The three Chinese astronauts Wang, Ye and Zhai went into space on Oct 16. ZHANG JINJIA/XINHUA

Chinese astronauts conducted a science lecture 400 kilometers above Earth to millions of students on Thursday afternoon, as they orbited in the Tiangong space station.

Major General Zhai Zhigang, Senior Colonel Wang Yaping and Senior Colonel Ye Guangfu, all members of the Shenzhou XIII mission crew, greeted students, teachers and other participants when the lecture started at 3:54 pm. They showed viewers how they live and work inside the space station, which currently consists of a core module, a spacecraft and two robotic cargo spaceships.

Students attend a live class given by the Shenzhou XIII crew members in Yantai, East China's Shandong province, Dec 9, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Students attend a live class given by the Shenzhou XIII crew members in Beijing, Dec 9, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Students attend a live class given by the Shenzhou XIII crew members in Lianyuangang, East China's Jiangsu province, Dec 9, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Students attend a live class given by the Shenzhou XIII crew members in Nanning, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Dec 9, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: Dec 3 – 9


Ten photos from across China: Dec 3 – 9




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A farmer dries black carp at an agricultural cooperative in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, on Dec 7, 2021. [Photo by Lin Yunlong/For China Daily]

Police officers ride a horse-drawn sleigh to pay regular visits to residents in their areas after a heavy snowfall in Altay, Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Dec 8, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Fengxian Temple, an iconic cave in the renowned Longmen Grottoes in Luoyang, Henan province, is undergoing a major preservation and restoration project on Dec 6, 2021. It is the largest such project in 50 years, as ancient statues in the cave face problems with unstable peripheral rocks and water seepage. [Photo by Zhang Yixi/For China Daily]

A student competes in the high jump event during a sports meet held at Shuanghe Primary School in Huaying city of Sichuan province, Dec 6, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Firefighters work to contain a blaze during a drill in Wenchuan county, Sichuan province, on Dec 7, 2021. [Photo by Cheng Xueli/For China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pupils in Tibet get a lesson from space station


More than 80 primary school pupils in Lhasa, Tibet autonomous region, listened to a livestreaming science lecture presented by astronauts aboard the Chinese space station on Thursday afternoon at the Tibet Museum of Natural Science.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Students in Lhasa, Tibet autonomous region, attend a live class given by Shenzhou XIII crew members on Thursday. [Photos by Palden Nyima/chinadaily.com.cn]

More than 80 primary school pupils in Lhasa, Tibet autonomous region, listened to a livestreaming science lecture presented by astronauts aboard the Chinese space station on Thursday afternoon at the Tibet Museum of Natural Science.

The students joined others at more than 50 provincial and city science and technology museums around the country as three astronauts — Major General Zhai Zhigang, Senior Colonel Wang Yaping and Senior Colonel Ye Guangfu — explained their life and work inside the space station and demonstrated physical phenomena in microgravity, including the way objects behave, fluid tension and cell biology.




Students in Tibet carry out an experiment during a live class given by crew members aboard Shenzhou XIII on Thursday. [Photos by Palden Nyima/chinadaily.com.cn]

Students in Lhasa, Tibet autonomous region, perform a traditional Tibetan dance while attending a live class given by the Shenzhou XIII crew members on Thursday. [Photo by Palden Nyima/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos taken on Dec. 8, 2021 shows kids participating in football skills competition. December 9 is World Football Day.


In celebration of the event, Central Kindergarten in Changxing County, Huzhou City, east China's Zhejiang province held a week-long football festival, including activities such as dribbling the ball, shooting, running, and passing. Participating children enjoyed the day while learning new football skills. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)

A child receives a dose of COVID-19 vaccine at a vaccination site in Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 9, 2021. As of 4 p.m. Wednesday, more than 2 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines had been administered in Beijing to the city's children aged between 3 and 11, local authorities said Thursday. Starting from Oct. 28, the Chinese capital began offering COVID-19 vaccination to children aged between 3 and 11. Nearly 1.37 million minors of this age group have been vaccinated. (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)

Children who have just received a dose of COVID-19 vaccine stay in the observation area accompanied by their parents at a vaccination site in Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 9, 2021. (Xinhua/Zhang Yuwei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shopping malls dress up for holidays, Year of the Tiger


Shopping malls dress up for holidays, Year of the Tiger




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Balloons adorn a shopping mall in Shanghai, on Dec 8, 2021. With new year just around the corner, shopping malls take on new decorations to attract customers. [Photo/IC]

Tiger decorations appear outside a shopping mall in Yangzhou, Jiangsu province, on Dec 8, 2021. According to the Chinese lunar calendar, next year is the Year of the Tiger. [Photo/IC]

Tiger decorations appear outside a shopping mall in Yangzhou, Jiangsu province, on Dec 8, 2021. According to the Chinese lunar calendar, next year is the Year of the Tiger. [Photo/IC]

Tiger decorations appear outside a shopping mall in Yangzhou, Jiangsu province, on Dec 8, 2021. According to the Chinese lunar calendar, next year is the Year of the Tiger. [Photo/IC]

White bear statues greet shoppers outside a mall in Shanghai, on Dec 8, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Renee0015 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Renee0016 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Renee0001 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Renee0005 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Renee0018 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan*
20211120-RX000796 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20211120-RX000872 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20211120-RX000864 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20211120-RX000877 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20211120-RX000844 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20211120-RX000795 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20211205-RX001119 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A Long March-4B rocket carrying the Shijian-6 05 satellites blasts off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gansu Province, Dec. 10, 2021. (Photos: China News Service/Wang Jiangbo)


The new group of satellites, Shijian-6 05, was launched at 8:11 a.m. (Beijing Time) and has entered the planned orbit on Friday. It was the 400th flight mission of Long March series carrier rockets.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Cozy life of giant pandas in SW China's Sichuan


*

Three Giants Pandas eat bamboo at the Dujiangyan base of the China Conservation and Research Center for the Giant Panda, in Dujiangyan city of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Dec. 9, 2021. (Photos: China News Service/Chen Xianlin)



Giant pandas enjoy the good winter weather at the Dujiangyan base of the China Conservation and Research Center for the Giant Panda, in Dujiangyan city of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Dec. 8, 2021. (Photos: China News Service/Chen Xianlin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Citizens listen to the sound of the bell in Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, Dec. 9, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Yongnuo)

The bell of the Clock Tower in Hong Kong’s Tsim Sha Tsui district chimed again after 71 years of silence on Thursday to celebrate the 100th anniversary of its first tolling.

Citizens wait for the bell of Clock Tower to ring in Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, Dec. 9, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Yongnuo)

Secretary for home affairs of the Hong Kong SAR government Caspar Tsui Ying-wai (R) attends the launching ceremony with guests in Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, Dec. 9, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Yongnuo)

A wall with students' wishes for booming development of China's space industry is seen at Pui Kiu College in Sha Tin, Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, Dec. 9, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Yongnuo)

About 300 teachers and students from the classroom at Hong Kong SAR's Pui Kiu College attended China's first live lecture from its space station on Thursday.

Hong Kong students present a model of a carrier rocket at Pui Kiu College in Sha Tin, Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, Dec. 9, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Yongnuo)

Teachers and students greet the media at Pui Kiu College in Sha Tin, Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, Dec. 9, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Yongnuo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hangzhou 2020*

The new town Hangzhou skyline by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Bridge over Qiantang Bridge, Hangzhou 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr

The other side of the river... Hangzhou, China by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Downtown Hangzhou.. 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Downtown Hangzhou skyline at dusk by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Hangzhou nightfall by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Night Hangzhou.. by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Xiamen...2021*

Xiamen Skyline, China by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Southern tip of the Xiamen Island by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Xiamen skyline, Fujian Province by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Xiamen skyline sunset twilight hours by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Xiamen skyline, China by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Xiamen skyline, China by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Xiamen nightscape with the Haicang Bridge from distance by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai... 2021*

The Huangpu river bend around the Lujiazui downtown by Tony Shi, on Flickr

The backwings of the Shanghai landmarks by Tony Shi, on Flickr

The bank row in Lujiazui by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Tall guys on the river by Tony Shi, on Flickr

The Hamilton House and Metropole Hotel twins in the former Municipal Square by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Pudong skyline painted with sunset colors at Shanghai by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Lavish city lights by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Beijing...2016*

Fun in the Happy Valley Amusement Park in Beijing, China by adamba100, on Flickr

Fun in the Happy Valley Amusement Park in Beijing, China by adamba100, on Flickr

Happy Valley Amusement Park in Beijing, China by adamba100, on Flickr

Happy Valley Amusement Park in Beijing, China by adamba100, on Flickr

Happy Valley Amusement Park in Beijing, China by adamba100, on Flickr

Happy Valley Amusement Park in Beijing, China by adamba100, on Flickr

Happy Valley Amusement Park in Beijing, China by adamba100, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

J10_3918 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_IMG2361 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
J10_3898 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
J10_3963 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_IMG2706 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ink paintings depicting tragic love story donated to museum


An ongoing exhibition at the National Art Museum of China shows 10 ink paintings created by Xiao Yutian in the late 1980s for such a book that narrated the third century ballad Kongque Dongnanfei (Southeast the Peacock Flies). Done in the gongbi style, marked by attention to detail, Xiao vividly...




www.chinadaily.com.cn







_Kongque Dongnanfei_ (Southeast the Peacock Flies) by Xiao Yutian. [Photo provided to China Daily]

_Lianhuanhua_, a set of picture books of sequential drawings, was one of the most popular forms of entertainment for Chinese people in the 20th century. The books, often created and drawn by noted artists, illustrate folk tales, ancient poems, classical novels and other cultural themes.


An ongoing exhibition at the National Art Museum of China shows 10 ink paintings created by Xiao Yutian in the late 1980s for such a book that narrated the third century ballad _Kongque Dongnanfei _(Southeast the Peacock Flies). Done in the _gongbi _style, marked by attention to detail, Xiao vividly visualized the poetic beauty of the tragic love story.

The paintings were among 28 works that Xiao donated to the National Art Museum. Xiao once studied under Pan Jiezi, the eminent _gongbi _artist of modern China. Meanwhile, Xiao reads a lot of classical poems from the Tang (618-907), Song (960-1279) and Yuan (1271-1368) dynasties. The exhibition runs until Dec 12.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ink paintings depicting tragic love story donated to museum


An ongoing exhibition at the National Art Museum of China shows 10 ink paintings created by Xiao Yutian in the late 1980s for such a book that narrated the third century ballad Kongque Dongnanfei (Southeast the Peacock Flies). Done in the gongbi style, marked by attention to detail, Xiao vividly...




www.chinadaily.com.cn






An ongoing exhibition at the National Art Museum of China shows 10 ink paintings created by Xiao Yutian in the late 1980s for such a book that narrated the third century ballad _Kongque Dongnanfei _(Southeast the Peacock Flies).



Done in the _gongbi _style, marked by attention to detail, Xiao vividly visualized the poetic beauty of the tragic love story._Kongque Dongnanfei _(Southeast the Peacock Flies) by Xiao Yutian. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Opened on Dec 11, the Exhibition of Cultural Relics from Chang'an City of the Tang Dynasty greets audience with a variety of 116 cultural relics, showcasing the basic aspects of life in the Tang Dynasty (618-907), including clothing, cuisine, housing and transportation.



The exhibition is supported by Shaanxi Provincial Bureau of Cultural Heritage, the Shaanxi History Museum, the Xi'an Museum, the Qianling Museum, the Xi'an Chang'an Museum, the Baoji Fengxiang District Museum, the Zhaoling Museum and other six museums.
The exhibition will run from Dec 11 to March 11.[Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing 2022 licensed products ready for sports lovers


As the Beijing 2022 Olympic Games are drawing closer, a series of licensed products are showcased at official stores in Beijing.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Beijing 2022 licensed products are on display at an official store inside Summer Palace in Beijing on Dec 11, 2021. [Photos/IC]


As the Beijing 2022 Olympic Games are drawing closer, a series of licensed products are showcased at official stores in Beijing.

Walking along Wangfujing street, Summer Palace or Shougang Park, you can feel the festive atmosphere in their official stores.


The licensed products featuring the Beijing 2022 mascots Bing Dwen Dwen and Shuey Rhon Rhon indicate China's door is open to international sports lovers who uphold the Olympic spirit.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China injects momentum into rail transportation industry


Cutting-edge Chinese technologies have attracted enterprises from the United States, Germany, France and other countries at an international expo held in Zhuzhou city, central China's Hunan province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Visitors view the exhibits at China International Rail Transit and Equipment Manufacturing Industry Exposition in Zhuzhou, Central China's Hunan province, Dec 8, 2021. [Photos/Xinhua]

A staff member presents a rail transit product via an AR device at China International Rail Transit and Equipment Manufacturing Industry Exposition in Zhuzhou, Central China's Hunan province, Dec 8, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Aerial photo taken on Dec 8, 2021 shows people viewing the exhibits at China International Rail Transit and Equipment Manufacturing Industry Exposition in Zhuzhou, Central China's Hunan province. [Photo/Xinhua]

A woman tries a VR device at China International Rail Transit and Equipment Manufacturing Industry Exposition in Zhuzhou, Central China's Hunan province, Dec 8, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China remembers Nanjing Massacre victims


In front of the darkly-dressed crowd, China's national flag flew at half-mast as the country held its eighth national memorial ceremony Monday for the victims of the Nanjing Massacre.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





The honor guard escorts the national flag ahead of the national memorial ceremony for the Nanjing Massacre victims at the Memorial Hall of the Victims of the Nanjing Massacre by Japanese Invaders in Nanjing, capital of East China's Jiangsu province, Dec 13, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

China holds the national memorial ceremony for the Nanjing Massacre victims at the Memorial Hall of the Victims of the Nanjing Massacre by Japanese Invaders in Nanjing, capital of East China's Jiangsu province, Dec 13, 2021. [Photo by Wan Chengpeng/chinadaily.com.cn]

A woman lays flowers to mourn for the Nanjing Massacre victims at Zhongshan Wharf in Nanjing, capital of East China's Jiangsu province, Dec 13, 2021. [Photo by Fang Dongxu/chinadaily.com.cn]

People pay silent tribute to the Nanjing Massacre victims at Zhongshan Wharf in Nanjing, capital of East China's Jiangsu province, Dec 13, 2021. [Photo by Su Yang/chinadaily.com.cn]

Police officers take off their hats and pay silent tribute to the Nanjing Massacre victims at Xinjiekou area in Nanjing, capital of East China's Jiangsu province, Dec 13, 2021. [Photo by Yu Haifeng/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Liu Yanyan, a 21-year-old woman in Gansu province's Huanxian county, has seen the power of diligence and assistance since her adversity was reported by Lanzhou Morning Post in 2018. [Photo by Zhang Pengxiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

When she was 14, her mother found it necessary to work in a distant place, and her brother was studying at a technical school. So for years Liu was the only person available to take care of her father, who had been paralyzed in a car accident in Inner Mongolia autonomous region eight years earlier.

Liu adopted the double life of a student and caregiver, cooking, washing and performing physical therapy for her father. When it came to her studies, she could only burn the midnight oil.

Thanks to her diligence, Liu was admitted to Gansu Polytechnic College of Animal Husbandry and Engineering in 2018. And she was faced with a difficult choice: She could either enter college or look after her father.[Photo by Zhang Pengxiang/chinadaily.com.cn]


When the leaders of the school learned of her dilemma, they offered a room that the father and daughter could share, enabling her to finish college. After graduation, with the help of Li Wen, a cadre in the Huanxian Convergence Media Center, Liu found a job in the Huanxian Lamb Industry Development Group Co.

Her story moved many people including her leaders and colleagues, and they often give her a hand over the years. Both Liu and her father expressed gratitude for the assistance along the way.[Photos by Zhang Pengxiang/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Remote villages in Xiamen thriving


Several remote villages on the hills of Xiamen city, East China's Fujian province, have changed from backwater rural areas to thriving countryside thanks to the development of rural tourism and tea planting in recent years.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Villagers perform a traditional battle scene for visitors in Danxi village of Tong'an district, Xiamen, Fujian province, on Dec 11, 2021. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]

A bird's-eye view of Junying village in Tong'an district, Xiamen, Fujian province, on Dec 11, 2021. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]

Several remote villages on the hills of Xiamen city, East China's Fujian province, have changed from backwater rural areas to thriving countryside thanks to the development of rural tourism and tea planting in recent years.

Villagers make local snacks at home in Baijiaoci village of Tong'an district, Xiamen, Fujian province, on Dec 11, 2021. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]

Students wearing traditional Chinese hanfu recite classic works in Baijiaoci village of Tong'an district, Xiamen, Fujian province, on Dec 11, 2021. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]

Villagers doing morning exercises in Junying village of Tong'an district, Xiamen, Fujian province, on Dec 11, 2021. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]

Volunteers visit elderly people and play games with them at a nursing home in Xikeng village of Tong'an district, Xiamen, Fujian province, on Dec 11, 2021. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_IMG3213 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_IMG3430 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_IMG3229 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_IMG3233 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_IMG3408 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In Jilin, cold mountain becomes hot destination


New snow, icicles on cliffs and soft frosted trees have created a white wonderland on Wangtian'e Mountain in Changbai county, Jilin province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Wangtian'e Mountain in Changbai county, Jilin province, offers unique winter landscapes for tourists and photographers. [Photos by Ding Lianguo/For chinadaily.com.cn]



New snow, icicles on cliffs and soft frosted trees have created a white wonderland on Wangtian'e Mountain in Changbai county, Jilin province.

Wangtian'e — altitude 2,051 meters — has become a hot destination for tourists and photographers, providing unique winter landscapes.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's efforts to stabilize economic growth in 2022


The just-concluded annual Central Economic Work Conference mapped out a mix of measures to stabilize growth next year. Let's take a look at content related to innovation in science and technology, green development, opening-up, and people's well-being.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A worker checks the operation of a carbon fiber production line at a factory in Lianyungang, Jiangsu province. [Photo by Geng Yuhe/for China Daily]

Editor's note: The just-concluded annual Central Economic Work Conference mapped out a mix of measures to stabilize growth next year. Let's take a look at content related to innovation in science and technology, green development, opening-up, and people's well-being.

_Much more information in the provided link_


Scientists conduct research in a lab in Tianjin, on Sept 28, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A wind power plant in Ulaanqab, the Inner Mongolia autonomous region. [Photo by Hao Jihong/for China Daily]

Photo taken on Oct 22, 2021, shows decorative installations near the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai), a main venue for the fourth China International Import Expo. [Photo/Xinhua]

Students at a vocational school study practical electronics in Handan, Hebei province, in April. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

New services, tech-powered devices to facilitate 2022 Winter Games


As the 2022 Beijing Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games approach, energy firms, banks, tax institutions, telecom providers, technology and sportswear companies have rolled out or will launch their latest services and products for the Games. Let's take a look.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Workers refuel a hydrogen-powered bus at a China National Petroleum Corp filling station in Beijing. [Photo by WU YIBIN/FOR CHINA DAILY]

China National Petroleum Corp saw its first hydrogen fueling station in Beijing begin operations in August, to ensure clean fuel supply will be available during the 2022 Winter Olympics in the capital.


A collection of licensed sportswear by Anta bearing the national flag for the 2022 Winter Olympic Games in Beijing was released in Shanghai. [Photo by Gao Erqiang / chinadaily.com.cn]

A visitor buys products from a 5G-enabled unmanned retail minibus in Shougang Industrial Park in Beijing on Oct 21, 2021. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A driverless vehicle developed by Baidu Inc runs through Shougang Park in Shijingshan district, Beijing. [Photo/IC]

Visitors check out a model demonstrating 5G-powered Winter Olympics during the 2021 PT Expo in Beijing on Sept 27. [Photo by Chen Xiaogen/for China Daily]

Freestyle skiers compete during a test match for the Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics in Zhangjiakou, North China's Hebei province on Nov 27, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Night at Ma Tso Lung, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr
Christmas decoration at Lee Tung Ave, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr

Street at Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr

Street at Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr

Night at Sham Shui Po, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr

Night at Yau Ma Tei, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr

Night at Chun Yeung Street Market, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The photo taken on Dec. 13 shows the exterior scene of Lize Business District Station on Beijing Metro Line 14, a pinch point of the remaining sections of Line 14. (China News Service/Fu Tian)


The construction of Lize Business District Station has been basically completed and the station is expected to operate at the end of this year. The 47.3-kilometer metro network service will facilitate the travels of residents living in the southwest, south and east of Beijing.


Photos taken on Dec. 13 shows the interior scene of Lize Business District Station on Beijing Metro Line 14, a pinch point of the remaining sections of Line 14. (China News Service/Fu Tian)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Winter fun in Beijing


*An ice and snow festival was held in the World Park in Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 19, 2021. A large number of Beijing citizens attended the event in the park. The event featured carnival-like activities to celebrate the upcoming Winter Olympics in Beijing. Participants could experience more than 20 different winter sports or activities. Ice and snow themed performances were also featured. (Xinhua/Li Xin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Elderly embroidery artist imparts poverty-reduction tool to rural women in Shanxi_English__China Youth International


*
_Photo shows Gao Fenglan working on an embroidery product. (Chinanews.com/Yang Jing_

Seventy-one-year-old Gao Fenglan, an inheritor of embroidery based in north China’s Shanxi province has trained more than 6,000 people over the past decade, most of whom include laid-off workers, rural women, and jobless young women, in a bid to pass down the traditional craft to younger generations while giving impoverished people a tool to escape their poverty.

_Gao Fenglan hopes that the traditional craft can be passed down to younger generations. (Chinanews.com/Yang Jing)_

_　Embroidery artists work on an embroidery product at a workshop run by Gao Fenglan. (Chinanews.com/Yang Jing)_


_Photos show embroidery products made by embroidery artists at a workshop owned by Gao Fenglan. (Chinanews.com/Yang Jing)_


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1O0A2154LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A2130LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A2111LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A2153LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A2126LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Dec. 20, 2021 shows the empty Xiuyinggang Ferry Terminal in Haikou, south China's Hainan Province. (Photos: China News Service/Luo Yunfei)

Passenger ferry services in the Qiongzhou Strait were suspended due to the typhoon Rai.

A staff member places a notice announcing the shutdown of Xiuyinggang Ferry Terminal in Haikou, south China's Hainan Province, Dec. 20, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Luo Yunfei)


Photo taken on Dec. 20, 2021 shows a boat returning to shelter from the typhoon in Haikou, south China's Hainan Province. (Photos: China News Service/Luo Yunfei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Buyers show commemorative banknotes in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Dec. 21, 2021. China's central bank issued a set of commemorative banknotes for the Beijing 2022 Olympic Winter Games on Tuesday. The set, including a polymer note and a paper note, features a figure skater and a freestyle skiing athlete, respectively.(Photos: China News Service/Qu Honglun)



The lighting effect of the 2022 Asian Games theme is displayed at the Huanglong Sports Centre Stadium in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 20, 2021. (Photos: China News Service/Wang Gang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hubei Provincial Museum opens new exhibition hall


The new exhibition hall of the Hubei Provincial Museum opened this Monday, extending the museum's total area to 113,800 square meters, including 36,000 square meters of exhibition space.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





The new exhibition hall of the Hubei Provincial Museum opened this Monday, extending the museum's total area to 113,800 square meters, including 36,000 square meters of exhibition space. The Zenghouyi bronze chimes of the early Warring States Period (BC 475-221), the Sword of Gou Jian and other precious cultural relics are presented to the audience with new designs and exhibits. The museum has a rich collection of cultural relics, including more than 240,000 pieces (sets) and nearly 1,000 pieces (sets) of national first-class cultural relics. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

National IP 'I am not fat tiger' brings festive atmosphere


National intellectual property "I am not fat tiger" brings festive atmosphere at an exhibition in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






National intellectual property "I am not fat tiger" is on display in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province, on Dec 19, 2021. [Photos/IC]

National intellectual property "I am not fat tiger" brings festive atmosphere at an exhibition in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province.

Highlighted as "let the tigers get into the garden", the exhibition showcases a 3-meter tall tiger statue and four small tiger statues with some classic funny quotes.

China's achievements in IP creation and protection are shown at the exhibition, attracting great attention from local citizens.

Visitors take photos of national intellectual property "I am not fat tiger" in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province, on Dec 19, 2021. [Photo/IC]

People take photos with national intellectual property "I am not fat tiger" in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province, on Dec 19, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A girl poses for a photo in front of national intellectual property "I am not fat tiger" in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province, on Dec 19, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rock climbing offers shoppers unique experience


Rock climbing has become a unique experience for fitness enthusiasts inside a shopping mall in Shanghai.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Fitness enthusiasts experience rock climbing at a shopping mall in Shanghai on Dec 19, 2021. [all Photos/IC]


Rock climbing has become a unique experience for fitness enthusiasts inside a shopping mall in Shanghai.

The rock-climbing wall is about 55 meters tall, attracting extreme sports lovers of different age groups.

It is also considered a promotion campaign for brick-and-mortar stores amid the booming of online shopping due to the COVID-19 pandemic.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*





Children make dumplings to celebrate Winter Solstice - People's Daily Online


Children learn to make dumplings from their teacher in celebration of the Winter Solstice or Do



en.people.cn




*
Children learn to make dumplings in celebration of the Winter Solstice or Dongzhi in their kindergarten in Yantai, east China's Shandong Province, Dec. 20, 2021. Winter Solstice, the shortest day of the year, falls on Dec. 21 this year. In Chinese culture, it marks the beginning of deep winter. It is also a time for family gatherings. Northern China has maintained the tradition of eating dumplings on this day, while people in southern China eat tangyuan, or rice ball soup. (Xinhua/Sun Wentan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1O0A9147L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A8967L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A9488L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A9167L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A8861L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A8842L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A9022L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Resorts, malls launch various activities to stimulate consumption


As Christmas and New Year draw closer, businesses are starting to launch various activities to stimulate consumption all over China.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Ice sculptures of Mickey Mouse and Minnie Mouse welcome visitors at Shanghai Disneyland on Dec 19, 2021. [Photo/IC]

As Christmas and New Year draw closer, businesses are starting to launch various activities to stimulate consumption all over China.

Ice sculptures of cartoon characters including Mickey and Minnie Mouse are made at Shanghai Disneyland to welcome visitors.

In addition to decorating shopping malls with beautiful lights, special events such as "Le Petit Prince"-themed activity are held to draw customers' attention.

Ice sculptures of Elsa and Anna welcome visitors at Shanghai Disneyland on Dec 19, 2021. [Photo/IC]

"Le Petit Prince"-themed activity is held to attract customers at a shopping mall in Shanghai, on Dec 21, 2021. [Photo/IC]

The Spring City is decorated with lights for the upcoming holidays in Kunming, Southwest China's Yunnan province, on Dec 21, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A woman takes a photo of her child at the Spring City which is decorated for the upcoming holidays in Kunming, Southwest China's Yunnan province, on Dec 21, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Athletes share Olympic spirit with Macao


An exchange event took place between athletes from the Chinese mainland and the Macao Special Administrative Region (SAR) on Monday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Visiting Chinese mainland Olympians pose for a picture with Yang Ning (left, front row), deputy director of the General Administration of Sport of China and leader of the delegation, and Fu Ziying, director of the Liaison Office of the Central People's Government in the Macao Special Administrative Region, in Macao, on Dec 20, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

An exchange event took place between athletes from the Chinese mainland and the Macao Special Administrative Region (SAR) on Monday.

A delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians, which includes 29 athletes and three coaches from 12 sporting events, arrived in the Macao SAR on Sunday afternoon for a three-day visit.

Sprinter Su Bingtian (second from left), veteran Olympic shot putter Gong Lijiao (third from left), and women's javelin champion Liu Shiying, are part of the delegation. [Photo/Xinhua]

Cyclist Zhong Tianshi, right, at an exchange event in the Macao Special Administrative Region on Monday. A delegation comprising 29 mainland athletes and three coaches from 12 sports is visiting Macao from Sunday to Tuesday. [Photo/Xinhua]

Macao residents interact with visiting Chinese mainland Olympians in the Macao Special Administrative Region on Monday. A delegation comprising 29 mainland athletes and three coaches from 12 sports is visiting Macao from Sunday to Tuesday. [Photo/Xinhua]

Weightlifter Li Fabin (second from right), and Chen Lijun (right), gold medalist in the men's 67 kilograms class, perform a lion dance during an exchange event in the Macao Special Administrative Region on Monday. A delegation comprising 29 mainland athletes and three coaches from 12 sports is visiting Macao from Sunday to Tuesday. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing's Haidian district welcomes Winter Games


More than 1,000 residents from Beijing's Haidian district participated in ice and snow sports recently as part of a community activity welcoming the upcoming 2022 Winter Olympics.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Residents of Beijing's Haidian district participate in activities related to the Winter Olympics on Dec 21, 2021. [Photos by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

More than 1,000 residents from Beijing's Haidian district participated in ice and snow sports recently as part of a community activity welcoming the upcoming 2022 Winter Olympics.



Residents of Beijing's Haidian district participate in activities related to the Winter Olympics on Dec 21, 2021. [Photos by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Zhangjiakou Olympic Village conducts full-scale test


*
Bing Dwen Dwen, the official mascot for the Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics, attracts testers, in Zhangjiakou City, north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 21, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Zhai Yujia)

The 2022 Winter Olympics athletes' village in Zhangjiakou was conducting a full-scale test on Tuesday, to identify problems and ensure the smooth operation of venues for the 2022 Winter Olympics and Paralympics in Beijing. A total of 2,493 people participated in the test, including 10 physically challenged people.

A participant experiences the barrier-free facilities at the 2022 Winter Olympics athletes' village in Zhangjiakou, north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 21, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Zhai Yujia)

Photo taken on Dec. 21, 2021 shows college students take selfies in the 2022 Winter Olympics athletes' village in Zhangjiakou, north China's Hebei Province. (Photo: China News Service/Zhai Yujia)


Photos taken on Dec. 21, 2021 shows the main canteen of athletes in the 2022 Winter Olympics athletes' village in Zhangjiakou, north China's Hebei Province. (Photos: China News Service/Zhai Yujia)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Unamused A woman sells plants in Lushen, China - 2016  by Stuart Slimp, on Flickr

City of Shenzhen 2021 by Stuart Slimp, on Flickr
Kaiping...2012 by Stuart Slimp, on Flickr

Crowd Hong Kong ...2019  by Stuart Slimp, on Flickr
Guangzhou...2021 by Stuart Slimp, on Flickr

Night in Xi'an....2012 by Stuart Slimp, on Flickr
Terracota Warriors Xi'an....2018 by Stuart Slimp, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC00917 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC01059 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC01155 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC01187 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC00872 by John's Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A coronet, an informal crown for imperial ladies of the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911), attracts visitors at the Memorial Hall of the Palace Museum Collection's Evacuation to the South in southwest China's Chongqing, Dec. 22, 2021. (Photos: China News Service/He Penglei)

An exhibition of costume culture and makeup in the Qing Dynasty was held on Wednesday, displaying more than 50 pieces (sets) of costume and jewelry.


Visitors look at costumes of the Qing Dynasty at the Memorial Hall of the Palace Museum Collection's Evacuation to the South in southwest China's Chongqing, Dec. 22, 2021. (Photos: China News Service/He Penglei)

A visitor views an exhibition at the Memorial Hall of the Palace Museum Collection's Evacuation to the South in southwest China's Chongqing, Dec. 22, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/He Penglei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Mohe City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, is shrouded in ice fog on Dec. 22, 2021. (Photos: China News Service/Shao Tianli)

A police office directs traffic in Mohe City during frigid temperatures.(Photo: China News Service/Shao Tianli)

Under the influence of the cold wave, the temperature in Mohe City plunged 19 degrees Celsius in 48 hours, and the lowest temperature on Wednesday dropped to minus 43.5 degrees Celsius, causing ice fog in the urban area.


Photos taken on Dec. 22, 2021 shows rooftop statues of giant pandas at a substation in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province. (Photos: China News Service/Wang Gang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Dec.21, 2021 shows the gold mask of China's Liao Dynasty (907-1125) at Shenyang Museum in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province. (Photo: China News Service/Yu Haiyang)

Shenyang Museum opened on Tuesday. This comprehensive museum covers an area of about 22,000 square meters, with about 2,535 pieces (sets) of cultural relics, which show the history and culture of the Shenyang region.


Visitors take photos of the exhibits at Shenyang Museum in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Dec.21, 2021. (Photos: China News Service/Yu Haiyang)

Photo taken on Dec.21, 2021 shows the exhibits at Shenyang Museum in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province. (Photo: China News Service/Yu Haiyang)

Visitors are watching the 720-degree immersive performance at Shenyang Museum in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Dec.21, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Yu Haiyang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Traditional handicrafts kept and passed down


Chinese traditional handicrafts Huangzhong silver bronze ware and gilt technique have been kept and passed down in Xining, Northwest China's Qinghai province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_Much more information and photos in the provided link_

National intangible heritage inheritor He Man makes silver bronze ware in Xining, Northwest China's Qinghai province. [Photo/Xinhua]

Chinese traditional handicrafts Huangzhong silver bronze ware and gilt technique have been kept and passed down in Xining, Northwest China's Qinghai province.

National intangible heritage inheritor He Man learned to make silver bronze ware from his father when he was 15 years old.

He opened a silver bronze ware and jewelry making shop in 1994 and had over 10 apprentices, only a few of whom chose to stay and continue to work in the industry.

The products made by He, small or large, delicate or complicated, are very popular in the market. They demonstrate the charm of China's traditional handcrafts.

National intangible heritage inheritor He Man chooses tools to make silver bronze ware in Xining, Northwest China's Qinghai province. [Photo/Xinhua]


Artwork made by national intangible heritage inheritor He Man are on display in Xining, Northwest China's Qinghai province. [Photos/Xinhua]

Pendants made by national intangible heritage inheritor He Man are on display in Xining, Northwest China's Qinghai province. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People play basketball at the Urumqi Olympic Sports Center in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, at 10: 24 p.m. Dec. 21, 2021.

Winter Solstice, with the longest night of the year, falls on Dec. 21 this year. Though being in winter, residents' enthusiasm for night life still stay high as local authorities have sped up efforts to boost its night economy in Urumqi under prevention and control measures for COVID-19 pandemic. (Xinhua/Ma Kai)

A citizen looks at books at a book store in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, at 7:31 p.m. Dec. 21, 2021.(Xinhua/Ma Kai)

A girl has fun with birds at an amusement park in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, at 7:20 p.m. Dec. 21, 2021.(Xinhua/Ma Kai)

People ski at a resort in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, at 10: 14 p.m. Dec. 21, 2021.(Photo by Liu Xiaohang/Xinhua)

A child holds a stick of sugar-coated haw at the Grand Bazaar in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, at 11:46 p.m. Dec. 21, 2021.(Xinhua/Ma Kai)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1O0A0707LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0633LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0653LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0702LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0677LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all! I'll be out the next few days so I may enjoy Christmas with my family.

Links to Chinese daily photos;

*


China Photos - Chinadaily.com.cn



Photo--People's Daily Online *





Photos | English.news.cn


Xinhua, xinhuanet.com/english，english.news.cn, chinaview，brings you headlines, photos, video and news stories from china, Asia and Pacific, Europe, Asia, Africa, the Middle East, Americas and Organizations on politics, economy, culture, sports, entertainment, science, technology, health, travel, odd




www.xinhuanet.com









Photos, China News Service Photos| Ecns.cn


${栏目名称description显示}



www.ecns.cn


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_I'm back! _









40 years on: Photos show China now and then


An exhibition celebrating the 40th anniversary of China's reform and opening-up was held on Saturday, reflecting the changes over the past 40 years through photos taken by Chinese and foreign photographers.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





2018....

An exhibition celebrating the 40th anniversary of China's reform and opening-up was held on Saturday, reflecting the changes over the past 40 years through photos taken by Chinese and foreign photographers.

Referring to a series of photographs taken by five foreign photographers in about 1978, photos taken at the same sites reflecting similar scenes are collected nationwide to show the 40 years' changes in a more intuitive way.

Let's take a look at these changes through the following photos. 1976-2018..

People gather at the bus station on the central avenue in Guangzhou city, South China's Guangdong province, May 4, 1976. [Photo by Adriano Madaro/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The Zhongshansi Road bus station is seen in Guangzhou city, South China's Guangdong province, Sept 7, 2018. The road today is twice as wide as the old one 40 years ago.[Photo by Yu Yuesheng/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A view from a window at Beijing Minzu Hotel, shows few high-rise buildings in 1979. [Photo by Adriano Madaro/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The view today from a window at Beijing Minzu Hotel on Chang'an Avenue is dramatically different, Sept 22, 2018. [Photo by Kang Tianpeng/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_ There will be many more post of then(late '70s) and now(2018)_

The banks of the Huangpu River in Shanghai are fairly undeveloped, seen from a window at the Fairmont Peace Hotel in the spring of 1979. [Photo by Adriano Madaro/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

_What a dramatic difference!!_
Skyscrapers rise above the Huangpu River, as seen from the rooftop of the Fairmont Peace Hotel, Aug 19, 2018. [Photo by Zhu Yaozhong/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Students wait for a school bus in Beijing, 1979. [Photo by Adriano Madaro/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Students peer at their mobile phones while waiting to cross the road at Dongdaqiao in Beijing's Chaoyang district, Sept 18, 2018. [Photo by Wu Hong/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A street stall is set up in downtown Kaifeng city, Central China's Henan province, in the 1980s. [Photo by Adriano Madaro/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The former street stalls on Sihou Street in Kaifeng city, Central China's Henan province, are replaced with a commercial plaza, Sept 26, 2018. [Photo by Zhang Zhiguo/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Bicycles are used to help move house in Yangzhou city in East China's Jiangsu province in the 1980s. [Photo by Adriano Madaro/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A man carries a refrigerator in a three-wheeled scooter on Guoqing Road, Yangzhou city, East China's Jiangsu province, Sept 22, 2018. [Photo by Zhang Qiqin/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Two men play chess on a bench in Shanghai, 1971. [Photo by Marc Riboud/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

An elderly man plays chess online in Huzhou city, East China's Zhejiang province, May 25, 2014. [Photo by He Xunyi/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A woman gets a perm in Shanghai, 1980. [Photo by Bruno Barbey/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Women get their hair done in a modern hair salon in Shanghai, April 28, 2018. [Photo by Zhou Min/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Workers are seen at a factory in Datong city, North China's Shanxi province, 1973. [Photo by Bruno Barbey/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Workers pose for a group photo in the workshop of a cable production company in Suzhou city, East China's Jiangsu province, July 31, 2018. [Photo by Tian Ming/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Newlyweds pose for simple wedding photos in Shanghai, in August 1980. [Photo by Bruno Barbey/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Newlyweds pose for elaborate wedding photos at the Temple of Heaven in Beijing, Sept 18, 2015. [Photo by Li Jun/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A woman buys an ice pop from a vendor in June 1973. [Photo by Bruno Barbey/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A child buys ice cream using WeChat Pay at a shopping mall in Tianjin municipality, May 27, 2018. [Photo by Du Shuangyun/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The interior of a bookstore is crammed with posters and books in August 1973. [Photo by Bruno Barbey/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The interior of the fashionable Zhongshuge bookstore in Shanghai's Xuhui district is sleek and sophisticated, Sept 23, 2018. [Photo by Zheng Yuanran/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Four friends walk to the bank of the Changshou River in Chongqing in 1980. [Photo by Bruno Barbey/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The same four childhood friends take a photo years later at the riverside of the Changshou River in Chongqing, April 27, 2018. [Photo by Zhuo Jianlin/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A Shanghai Brand car drives on Chang'an Avenue in Beijing, 1986. [Photo by Yann Layma/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A young man drives a BMW Z4 roadster through the CBD area in Beijing, Aug 5, 2018. [Photo by Wu Bo/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A couple strolls through Tian'anmen Square in Beijing in 1986. [Photo by Yann Layma/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A couple walks through Tian'anmen Square in Beijing on July 21, 2018. [Photo by Wang Yan'gao/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People use a telephone box by a road in Qianmen, Beijing, 1987. [Photo by Yann Layma/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A couple walks past a deserted telephone box while the man talks on a mobile phone in Qianmen, Beijing in 2018. [Photo by Li Fudong/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Two men watch a show on electrotechnics on a TV in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province, in 1987. [Photo by Yann Layma/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A senior citizen watches a health education show on TV in Yanjiao, North China's Hebei province, Feb 5, 2015. [Photo by Kou Shangmin/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A train engineer looks out the window of his train in Datong city, of North China's Shanxi province, in 1988. [Photo by Yann Layma/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A train engineer peers out the door of the CRH5A high-speed train in Hunchun city, Northeast China's Jilin province, April 27, 2018. [Photo by Liu Shenku/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A television in a citizen's home sits in a place of honor, 1979. 
[Photo by Eve Arnold/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A television years ago was a precious item. Television now is just a common home appliance, as seen in Huangpu district, Shanghai, Dec 23, 2012. [Photo by Wu Jianmin/provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC07145 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC07133 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC07100 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC07096 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC07152 by John's Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Boy has big skates to fill


On a skating rink at a recreational center in Beijing's Olympic Forest Park, dozens of children glide, jump and spin. Fang Zaien is the shortest and, comparatively, the most clumsy among them.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Yao wipes Fang's nose during a break in training at a rink in Beijing on Nov 6. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/China Daily]

On a skating rink at a recreational center in Beijing's Olympic Forest Park, dozens of children glide, jump and spin. Fang Zaien is the shortest and, comparatively, the most clumsy among them.

Fang, 6, began figure skating when he was 4 and has already passed the international level one test for the sport.

His mother, Yao Jia, said that few boys choose figure skating, but he was inspired by her, as she was a national figure skating champion in 1999 and competed in many international competitions.

She is now tournament director for the figure skating events at the upcoming Beijing Winter Olympics, responsible for event organization and coordination during the Games.

Fang practices on a skating rink in Beijing on Nov 6. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/China Daily]

The mother helps her son take off his skates at the park on Dec 12. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/China Daily]

Yao Jia watches her son, Fang Zaien, practice roller skating at a park in Beijing on Dec 12. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/China Daily]

Yao helps Fang choose a pair of roller skates at a shopping center in Beijing on Dec 10. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: Dec 17 – 23


Ten photos from across China: Dec 17 – 23




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A contestant participates in a mermaid contest in Sanya, Hainan province, on Dec 21. Over 40 contestants participated in the contest, which kicked off Tuesday. [Photo/Xinhua]

Mayor of Madrid Jose Luis Martinez Almeida (right) and Yao Fei (left), charge d'affaires of the Chinese embassy in Spain, unveil the names of twin panda cubs, Jiu Jiu and You You, during a ceremony at the Madrid Zoo in Spain on Dec 17. The cubs, born on Sept 6, received their names 100 days after birth according to the Chinese tradition. [MARCOS DEL MAZO/LIGHTROCKET/GETTY IMAGES]

Chinese mainland table tennis stars Xu Xin (left) and Ma Long (right foreground) play with young Macao players during an exchange activity in the Macao Special Administrative Region on Dec 20. A delegation comprising 29 mainland athletes and three coaches from 12 sports, who attended the Tokyo Olympics this year, visited Macao from Sunday to Tuesday. [Photo/Xinhua]

An excavator operator writes Chinese characters during a skills competition in Changsha, Hunan province, on Dec 20. More than 600 contestants competed in 30 categories, including 3D printing and robotic manipulation. [XU XING/FOR CHINA DAILY]

A man walks amid rain and gales in Qionghai, Hainan province, on Dec 20. The center of Typhoon Rai passed through the sea about 150 kilometers off the city, triggering an alert－a rare occurrence in December. The typhoon was expected to move toward Guangdong province as it weakens, bringing some much-needed rain to the drought-afflicted area before it dissipates. [MENG ZHONGDE/FOR CHINA DAILY]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Fast rail links Changchun to Changbai Mountain


The first high-speed train connecting Changchun, Jilin province, to the Changbai Mountain Scenic Area departed at 7:35 am on Friday, China State Railway Group, the national railway operator, announced.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Train No G9127 prepares to leave Changchun, Jilin province, for the Changbai Mountain Scenic Area on Friday morning. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The first high-speed train connecting Changchun, Jilin province, to the Changbai Mountain Scenic Area departed at 7:35 am on Friday, China State Railway Group, the national railway operator, announced.

Attendants take photos on the train to celebrate. It is the first high-speed rail line to the Changbai Mountain Scenic Area in Jilin province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

An attendant and a passenger take photos on train No G9127 to celebrate the opening of the first high-speed rail line to Changbai Mountain Scenic Area in Jilin province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

An attendant provides water to a passenger. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


Train attendants perform on the opening run [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tibetan craftsman preserves mask heritage


Tibetan craftsman Shilog, 46, is working to preserve the ancient Tibetan craft of mask-making, while providing jobs for fellow residents.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Shilog, an inheritor of the traditional mask-making craft in Lhasa's Dagze county in the Tibet autonomous region, works on one of his creations. [Photo provided to Chinadaily.com.cn]

Tibetan craftsman Shilog, 46, is working to preserve the ancient Tibetan craft of mask-making, while providing jobs for fellow residents.

Shilog, who is from Lhasa's Dagze county in the Tibet autonomous region, began learning the craft from masters at age 12. It took him nearly a decade to become independent, and now, after 30 years, his skills are renowned. He receives orders from all around the region.


Tibetan craftsmen work on mask in a workshop in Dagze county of Lhasa, Tibet. [Photo by Palden Nyima/chinadaily.com.cn]


Finished masks hang in the workshop. [Photos by Palden Nyima/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

40-day countdown to Winter Olympics kicks off with flair







www.chinadaily.com.cn





An event is held in Beijing on Dec 26 to mark the start of the 40-day countdown to the 2022 Winter Olympics, which will open on Feb 4. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Actor Zhu Yawen watches as gymnast Guan Chenchen plays a skiing video game. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

From left in the first row, actor Zhu Yawen, air rifle shooter Yang Qian, gymnast Guan Chenchen and short-track speed racer Wu Dajing paint with children at an event held in Beijing to mark the 40-day countdown to the 2022 Winter Olympics on Dec 26, 2021. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

People cut a cake at an event held in Beijing to mark the 40-day countdown to the 2022 Winter Olympics on Dec 26, 2021. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Singer and actor Huang Zitao plays a curling game with children. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1O0A0741L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0430L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0776L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A0852L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A1003L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shenzhou XIII taikonauts complete second extravehicular mission


Taikonauts Zhai Zhigang and Ye Guangfu have completed their extravehicular activities (EVAs) and returned to the space station core module Tianhe, the China Manned Space Agency said on early hours of Monday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Screen image taken at Beijing Aerospace Control Center on Dec 26, 2021 shows Chinese taikonaut Zhai Zhigang exiting the space station core module Tianhe. [Photo/Xinhua]

BEIJING -- Taikonauts Zhai Zhigang and Ye Guangfu have completed their extravehicular activities (EVAs) and returned to the space station core module Tianhe, the China Manned Space Agency said on early hours of Monday.

Screen image taken at Beijing Aerospace Control Center on Dec 26, 2021 shows Chinese taikonaut Ye Guangfu exiting the space station core module Tianhe. [Photo/Xinhua]

Screen image taken at Beijing Aerospace Control Center on Dec 26, 2021 shows Chinese taikonaut Wang Yaping working in the space station core module Tianhe. [Photo/Xinhua]

A staff member (right) uses the facial recognition system to check the information of an examinee for postgraduate entrance exams in Beijing Institute of Technology in Beijing, capital of China, Dec 25, 2021. China's 2022 national entrance exams for postgraduate studies kicked off on Saturday. [Photo/Xinhua]

Photo taken on Dec 25, 2021 shows the exam site for postgraduate entrance exams in Beijing Institute of Technology in Beijing, capital of China. China's 2022 national entrance exams for postgraduate studies kicked off on Saturday. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Consumers in Xinjiang's capital get more choices


Urumqi, capital of the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, started developing its night economy recently, with many shopping malls extending hours, and bringing new ideas to industries such as catering, fitness and entertainment, to improve the consumer experience.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





People drive go-karts at a shopping mall in Urumqi, capital of the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on Dec 24, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Children interact with some parrots at a shopping mall in Urumqi, capital of the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on Dec 24, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Urumqi, capital of the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, started developing its night economy recently, with many shopping malls extending hours, and bringing new ideas to industries such as catering, fitness and entertainment, to improve the consumer experience.

A woman tries out a skincare product at a shopping mall in Urumqi, capital of the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on Dec 24, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A boy rides a horse at a shopping mall in Urumqi, capital of the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on Dec 24, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Shoppers enjoy beer at a mall in Urumqi, capital of the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on Dec 24, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Children play at a shopping mall in Urumqi, capital of the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on Dec 24, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

LinaBell - Disney's new pink fox character generates craze







www.chinadaily.com.cn





The Christmas series of LinaBell merchandise at Shanghai Disneyland, on Dec 17, 2021. [Photo/IC]

LinaBell, the Disney's new pink fox character who was recently introduced to Duffy & Friends toyline at Shanghai Disneyland, has gone viral among Chinese consumers.

After its debut on Sept 29, LinaBell quickly gained popularity on Chinese social media platform Weibo with netizens creating memes and spreading its meet-and-greets videos in Disney resort.

The new arrivals of LinaBell merchandise quickly sold out, and plush toys on resale sites are going for several times more than their original prices.

Tourists take photos with LinaBell plush toys at Shanghai Disneyland, on Dec 17, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A visitor shows the LinaBell plush toys she bought at the Shanghai Disneyland, on Dec 19, 2021. [Photo/IC]

A tourist takes photo with LinaBell at Shanghai Disneyland, on Nov 7, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Tourists gather to greet LinaBell at Shanghai Disneyland, on Nov 7, 2021. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The 34th Harbin snow festival kicks off


After a month of construction, the 34th China Harbin Sun Island International Snow Sculpture Art Expo kicked off on Friday at Sun Island Park in Harbin, Heilongjiang province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






The 34th China Harbin Sun Island International Snow Sculpture Art Expo kicks off on Friday at Sun Island Park in Harbin, Heilongjiang province. [Photos by Liu Yang/For chinadaily.com.cn]

After a month of construction, the 34th China Harbin Sun Island International Snow Sculpture Art Expo kicked off on Friday at Sun Island Park in Harbin, Heilongjiang province.


The expo, with an area of 200,000 square meters, is divided into seven parts, providing tourists with a variety of experiences, from snow sculptures to games and winter culture.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A high-speed train is about to depart from the station of Changbaishan, or Changbai Mountains, in northeast China's Jilin Province, Dec. 24, 2021. A new high-speed railway line reaching the foot of the Changbai Mountains in Jilin Province was put into operation on Dec. 24.(Xinhua/Lin Hong)

Aerial photo taken on Dec. 3, 2021 shows a high-speed train running in a trial operation of the new railway line reaching the foot of the Changbai Mountains in northeast China's Jilin Province. (Photo by Liu Shenku/Xinhua)

Staff members serves a passenger on a bullet train on the first operation day of the new high-speed railway line reaching the foot of the Changbai Mountains in northeast China's Jilin Province, Dec. 24, 2021. (Photo/Xinhua)


Members of an operation and maintenance team for alpine skiing train at the National Alpine Ski Center, Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 23, 2021. (Photos: China News Service/Han Haidan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC06065 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC06012 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC06062 by John'sFotos, on Flickr
DSC06023 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC06037 by John's Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ice and snow carnival opens at Beijing Expo Park


Beijing Expo Park in the city's Yanqing district held its first ice and snow carnival on Friday, attracting people from across the city.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Beijing Expo Park in the city's Yanqing district held its first ice and snow carnival on Friday, attracting people from across the city.




Thirty-nine festive lanterns were installed, incorporating traditional culture and the theme of time in the new landmark in the capital.[Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Workers cut & drag ice from a lake at Yudushan scenic spot in Yanqing district, Beijing, on Dec 28. [Photos by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]

Ice collection work started on Tuesday for the upcoming Longqingxia Ice-lantern Festival.

With the theme of "Keep up with Olympics and Keep up with China", the festival this year will use colored lanterns, laser lights and ice lanterns to present the Winter Olympic spirit and ice and snow culture to tourists.

Senior male models in Yingkou, Liaoning province, rehearse in a dance studio. [Photo by Sun Rui/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A group of 20 energetic retirees — average age 60-plus — in Yingkou, Liaoning province, is smashing stereotypes in a domain dominated by youth. They are seizing the moment as male models.

The oldest member is 76, the youngest 56. From Monday to Friday, they rehearse for 90 minutes a day.

"Catwalks are not only for young people. We can do it too," said Lu Hongxiang, a 69-year-old member of the group dubbed the Yingkou Sanwei University for the Elderly. "My life has become wonderful. I even wear high shoes to present a perfect effect on stage."

Xie Xing, captain of the team of male models, exudes vitality and confidence. [Photo by Sun Rui/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Doctoral candidate overcomes hearing loss


Zhao Youzhu, 28, a PhD candidate at Xiamen University in Fujian province, is determined to make her mark in a professional career.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_Full story provided in the link_


Zhao Youzhu [Photo provided to chinadaily.com]

Zhao Youzhu, 28, a PhD candidate at Xiamen University in Fujian province, is determined to make her mark in a professional career.

She was diagnosed with congenital neurological deafness at the age of 4, and learned pinyin, arithmetic and lip-reading before losing her hearing completely.

Zhao Youzhu's admission letter to a PhD program at Xiamen University. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com]
In 2019, Zhao enrolled in college of environment and ecology of Xiamen University. Now, she is majoring in ocean management and planning. She is studying China's ocean and coastal zones and applying the concept of land-ocean coordination. Immersed in scientific research and writing, she stays up late every night.

Zhao has a threshold of 110 decibels in her left ear and 90 decibels in her right ear and is considered medically deaf.

"It is like being locked in a dark room," she said. "Only with the aid in my right ear can I poke a small hole in the window and see a faint light. But this light is fragile and uncertain, and can be completely blocked by fate at any moment."


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Intl ballet season closes in Beijing


The fifth China International Ballet season came to a close on Dec 26 at Beijing Tianqiao Performing Arts Center, with the grand symphonic ballet Inspiration and Glory performed by the National Ballet of China.




www.chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*





Photographing China: Winter Olympics feature: 20-year-old volunteer for Beijing 2022


Photographing China: Winter Olympics feature: 20-year-old volunteer for Beijing 2022-



english.news.cn




*Athletes aside, volunteers are also in training in order to provide the best service for the approaching Beijing Olympic Winter Games.

Liang Shichao, a 20-year-old sophomore at Hebei University of Science and Technology, has volunteered over 20 times for a total of about 160 hours in the fight against COVID-19, taking care of the seniors and raising money for the public good, which helped him to be chosen in the strict selection of Olympic volunteers.

His enthusiasm for the Olympics started as early as the Beijing 2008 Summer Games. He always wanted to become an Olympic volunteer, and finally, his dream came true.

A few days ago when still volunteering at the Olympic Winter Games test events, Liang helped find a wallet lost by a foreign visitor and told him in English how to resolve this issue. In return, the man put his thumb up to show his thanks and recognition.

“I feel proud to volunteer for the Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics. This is an experience of a lifetime,” Liang said with excitement.

According to Liang, much more than enthusiasm is required for Olympic voluntary work, which demands first-aid competence, cross-cultural communication skills, awareness of epidemic prevention and control as well as knowledge of traditional Chinese culture.


Instructors said that smiles would brighten the Beijing 2022 Games. Thus Liang always keeps a smile on his face during his voluntary work, even when tired. Liang considers his training an opportunity for learning and self-improvement because it broadens his horizons and enriches his knowledge.

“Love is here;warmth gathers you and me,” as the song for the volunteer programs goes. Liang said he is well prepared for the upcoming Winter Olympics. (Photos by Xinhuanet/Wang Lipeng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC01005 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC01034 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC01049 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC01097 by John's Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children in a kindergarten dressed in ethnic costumes gathered on the playground to celebrate the Dong New Year recently in Yuping Dong Autonomous County, southwest China's Guizhou Province. They participated in activities such as dragon dancing, making traditional snacks and writing couplets.




Yuping Dong Autonomous County is an ethnic minority county with a majority of Dong people, and the Dong New Year is the grandest and liveliest festival for the Dong people. The county has set up featured classes in kindergartens, primary and secondary schools, such as Dong singing and dancing performances, in order to provide children with a better understanding of the traditional culture of the Dong New Year._(People's Daily Online/Hu Panxue)_


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Craftmen from a handcraft cooperative decorate a house in traditional Tibetan style in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Dec. 28, 2021. (Photos/China News Service)

Established in 2018, the cooperative has made furniture, decorated houses, drawn Thangka paintings, developed tourism products and maintained heritage buildings, creating jobs for more than 60 people.


Folk craftspeople from a handcraft cooperative draw Tibetan trims on furniture in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Dec. 28, 2021. (Photos/China News Service)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Passengers stand in a subway cabin on Ningbo Rail Transit Line 5 in east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 28, 2021. (Photos/by Wang Gang)

The Phase I Project of Ningbo Rail Transit Line 5, the first self-driving metro line in Zhejiang Province, started operation on Tuesday. It can realize automatic functions, including entry and exit, self cleaning and so on.

The 27.9 kilometer line has 22 underground stations.


Passengers take the fully-automatic subway train on Ningbo Rail Transit Line 5 in east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 28,2021. (Photos/by Wang Gang)


A train dispatcher remotely controls the operation of a Line 5 train, Dec. 28, 2021. (Photos/by Wang Gang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

12.29.2021.... Photos show winter fishing is underway in Tuo Lake, Wuhe County, east China's Anhui Province. (Photos by Li Xiangqian)



The winter fishing season lasts about 20 days and about 1.5 million freshwater fish will be put on the market.(Photos by Li Xiangqian)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A courier rides in cold weather in Kaifu District of Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Dec. 27, 2021. A cold snap has recently brought ice and frost to Changsha, with the lowest temperature dropping to minus three degrees Celsius. Outdoor workers in the city stick to their posts despite the cold weather. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)




Sanitation workers clear snow on a street in Kaifu District of Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Dec. 27, 2021. (Xinhua/Chen Zhenhai & Chen Zeguo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

NCPA celebrates 14th anniversary with exhibitions and performances


To reciprocate audiences' long-time support, the National Centre for the Performing Arts has launched a theme event celebrating its 14th birthday with a series of performances and activities from Dec 9 to 22. In these two weeks, different art performances and online shows will be held.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





To reciprocate audiences' long-time support, the National Centre for the Performing Arts has launched a theme event celebrating its 14th birthday with a series of performances and activities from Dec 9 to 22. In these two weeks, different art performances and online shows will be held.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_9808L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9824L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9774L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9757L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
IMG_9712L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A year of celebration and progress


This year is destined to leave an indelible mark on the history of the country and the Communist Party of China, as it marks the CPC's 100th anniversary.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Senior Colonel Wang Yaping juggles three apples as she floats in the Tiangong space station on Nov 24. CHINA DAILY

The 11th Panchen Lama, Bainqen Erdini Qoigyijabu, participates in a debate at Tashilhunpo Monastery in Shigatse, Tibet autonomous region, on Oct 26 to attain the highest degree in sutra teachings of Tibetan Buddhism. KUNGA LEZANG/CHINA NEWS SERVICE

Rescuers transfer people trapped by a flood at the Fuwai Central China Cardiovascular Hospital in Zhengzhou, Henan province, on July 22. WU XIAOHUI/CHINA DAILY

Technicians test the Lhasa-Nyingchi Railway, the first electric railway in the Tibet autonomous region, at Nyingchi Railway Station on April 1. JIAO HONGTAO/FOR CHINA DAILY

Community workers deliver daily necessities to residents quarantined for COVID-19 in snowbound Tonghua, Jilin province, on Jan 25. CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A year of celebration and progress


This year is destined to leave an indelible mark on the history of the country and the Communist Party of China, as it marks the CPC's 100th anniversary.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Representatives of the country's poverty alleviation role models are honored at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing on Feb 25. FENG YONGBIN/CHINA DAILY

Some of the winning candidates in the 2021 Legislative Council General Election celebrate with supporters at the Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre on Dec 20. CALVIN NG/CHINA DAILY

Performers interact with the audience during a grand gala titled The Great Journey to celebrate the 100th anniversary of the founding of the Communist Party of China at the National Stadium in Beijing on June 28. ZOU HONG/CHINA DAILY

Zhang Jinying (center), a female senior, stands with police officers after being pulled from snow and sand after extreme weather in Hulunbuir, Inner Mongolia autonomous region, in March. XUE SHANGFENG/FOR CHINA DAILY

Parents peek at their children through a fence on the first school day at Beijing Chaoyang Foreign Language School on Sept 1. WANG JING/CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Feel the pulses of Chinese New Year in China’s Fuzhou


*
Festive lanterns light up in Nanhou Street in Fuzhou, capital of China’s Fujian Province, Jan. 8, 2022 . (Photo: China News Service/Wang Dongming)



Citizens and tourists visit the ancient street in Fuzhou, capital of China’s Fujian Province, on Jan. 8, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Wang Dongming)

A calligraphy and painting store selling traditional couplets is seen on an ancient street in Fuzhou, capital of China’s Fujian Province, Jan. 8, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Dongming)

People are attracted by sugar painting, a?form of traditional Chinese folk art, at a store of the ancient street in Fuzhou, capital of China’s Fujian Province, Jan. 8, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Dongming)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DPPA00011393 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00011370 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00011373 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00011372 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00011392 by 十三 葉, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan 2022 by Edge Lee*
20220102-RX001396 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20220102-RX001382 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20220102-RX001392 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20220102-RX001384 by Edge Lee, on Flickr

20220102-RX001401 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20220102-RX001399 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20220102-RX001394 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A folk gourd painting master creates a tiger gourd in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, on Jan 11, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Tiger-themed artworks are being made to welcome the Year of the Tiger in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province.

Traditional cultural masters in folk gourd painting, folk lantern crafting, folk cloth making and knotting are playing to their strengths to make innovative tiger products.

These goods are not only commodities but also artworks that embody Chinese people's wisdom and diligence passing down from generation to generation.


Cao Zhenrong, a folk lantern craft master, makes a tiger lantern in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, on Jan 11, 2022. [Photos/IC]

A worker shows a tiger hat created by folk cloth master Gao Yong in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, on Jan 11, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Gai Jing, a student of knot master Tang Hong, creates a knot tiger in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, on Jan 11, 2022. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China-Pakistan friendship connected by vegetable sciences


China-Pakistan friendship is enhanced by a Pakistani postdoctoral researcher of vegetable sciences in Jinan, East China's Shandong province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Anwar Ali, right, talks with a researcher at the Institute of Vegetables and Flowers at Shandong Academy of Agricultural Sciences in Jinan, East China's Shandong province, on Jan 7, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

China-Pakistan friendship is enhanced by a Pakistani postdoctoral researcher of vegetable sciences in Jinan, East China's Shandong province.

Anwar Ali, came to China as a student and got his doctorate at the Institute of Vegetables and Flowers of the Chinese Academy of Agricultural Sciences in 2016.

He went to Jinan for his postdoctoral research in 2021 because he thought Shandong is a major agricultural province in China and would have advantages in agricultural technology.

Anwar Ali, right, talks with researchers at the Institute of Vegetables and Flowers at Shandong Academy of Agricultural Sciences in Jinan, East China's Shandong province, on Jan 7, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Anwar Ali poses for a group photo with researchers at the Institute of Vegetables and Flowers at Shandong Academy of Agricultural Sciences in Jinan, East China's Shandong province, on Jan 7, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Anwar Ali talks with a researcher at the Institute of Vegetables and Flowers at Shandong Academy of Agricultural Sciences in Jinan, East China's Shandong province, on Jan 7, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Anwar Ali studies in the tissue culture lab with his tutor Gao Jianwei, at the Institute of Vegetables and Flowers at Shandong Academy of Agricultural Sciences in Jinan, East China's Shandong province, on Jan 7, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Farewell to 9 retiring police dogs in Inner Mongolia


A ceremony was held on Friday for nine retiring police dogs at a checkpoint in Ereenhot, Inner Mongolia autonomous region.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Law enforcement officers give a final round of training to police dogs that will retire soon in Ereenhot, Inner Mongolia autonomous region. [all Photos by Yang Jinye/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A ceremony was held on Friday for nine retiring police dogs at a checkpoint in Ereenhot, Inner Mongolia autonomous region.


Just a few days before the Chinese People's Police Day, law enforcement officers gathered for a ceremony to celebrate the retirements. They conducted regular training and patrols as usual before placing red flowers around their furry partners' necks as a symbol of honor and respect.

In Ereenhot, the police dog duties include checking vehicles at checkpoints for drugs and explosives.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

When intangible heritage meets Winter Olympics


To celebrate the Beijing Winter Olympics and the Paralympics, starting from the beginning of this month, a series of non-profit livestream broadcasts have been launched, featuring a number of the country's intangible cultural heritage inheritors who introduce the artworks they have made for the...




www.chinadaily.com.cn






To celebrate the Beijing Winter Olympics and the Paralympics, starting from the beginning of this month, a series of non-profit livestream broadcasts have been launched, featuring a number of the country's intangible cultural heritage inheritors who introduce the artworks they have made for the Games.




Hosted by Dongcheng District Intangible Cultural Heritage Protection Center, the event highlights folk clay figurine-making art Figurine Zhang, windmill-making skills, jade carving (seal) techniques, Beijing palace lanterns, Beijing paper-cutting, etc. In the livestream broadcasts, inheritors make systematic and detailed introduction of the origin and development of each intangible cultural heritage project to the online audience, while also demonstrating the production steps of the series of works they have created for the Beijing Winter Olympics.[Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC07828 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC07761 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC07752 by John';s Fotos, on Flickr
DSC07820 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC07725 by John's Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tibetans with bone disorder get free help in Beijing


Twelve Tibetan patients with Kashin-Beck disease, or KBD, a disorder of the bones and joints, have arrived Beijing for free medical treatment at Peking University People’s Hospital.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Medical personnel from the China Overseas-Educated Scholars Development Foundation accompany Tibetan patients with Kashin-Beck disease as they go to a hospital in Beijing. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Twelve Tibetan patients with Kashin-Beck disease, or KBD, a disorder of the bones and joints, have arrived Beijing for free medical treatment at Peking University People's Hospital.

Traveling more than 2,800 kilometers from Lhorong county in the Tibet autonomous region, the patients are the first with the disorder to receive treatment this year. They are supported by the China Overseas-Educated Scholars Development Foundation and the Beijing Joint Care Foundation, which have been working years to relieve the illness in Tibet.

Medics from Beijing and officials of the Tibet autonomous region meeet in Beijing to discuss the treatment of Tibetan patients suffering from Kashin-Beck disease. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Lin Jianhao (second from left), director of the bone and joint department of Peking University People's Hospital, checks the X-ray of a patient. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Medical professionals check a Tibetan patient with Kashin-Beck disease. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Lin Jianhao and other doctors discuss the X-ray of a patient's leg. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Flooding at SW China power station kills 7


Flooding at SW China power station kills 7-



english.news.cn






Rescuers work at the building of a power station in Ganzi Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 12, 2022. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)

CHENGDU, Jan. 13 (Xinhua) -- Seven people were confirmed dead and two remained trapped after a building of a power station was flooded in Ganzi Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province, local authorities said Thursday.

The flooding, which took place at around 1:40 p.m. Wednesday, trapped 11 maintenance personnel in the power station. By 4 p.m. Thursday, two of them had been rescued while seven were confirmed dead.

Over 500 rescue workers as well as 29 vehicles, eight excavators and 40 pumps were dispatched from related provincial, prefectural and county departments.

Rescuers prepare to drain water from a building of a power station after a flooding accident in Ganzi Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 13, 2022. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)

Rescuers uses pumps to drain water from a building of a power station after a flooding accident in Ganzi Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 13, 2022. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Hong Kong people buy decorations for Chinese New Year


*
Citizens in Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) buy decorations such as couplets and lanterns for the upcoming Chinese New Year, the year of the tiger. (Photos: China News Service/Li Zhihua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

* 'Mini Olympics museum' in Beijing hutong*

Beijing native Zhang Wenquan shows the signature of Chinese champions in 2008 Beijing Olympic Games, January 12, 2022, Beijing. (Photo: China News Service/Zhao Juan)

Zhang has collected more than 5,000 Olympics-related items including Olympic flags, mascots, torches, etc. His house in a hutong in Xicheng District, Beijing, is in fact a "mini Olympics museum." Zhang was a volunteer during the 2008 Beijing Olympic Games, which makes him love Olympics even more.

Zhang Wenquan arranges Olympic souvenirs, January 12, 2022, Beijing. (Photo: China News Service/Zhao Juan)

Photo taken on January 12, 2022 shows Winter Olympic mascot Bing Dwen Dwen and Winter Paralympic mascot Shuey Rhon Rhon wearing space suits collected in Zhang Wenquan's house in Beijing. (Photo: China News Service/Zhao Juan)

Photo taken on January 12, 2022 shows the torch model of the 2014 Winter Olympics held in Sochi, Russia. (Photo: China News Service/Zhao Juan)

Photo taken on January 12, 2022 shows the mascots of the 1972 Summer Olympics held in Munich, Germany. The dog doll on the right, named Waldi, replaced the left one and became the official mascot of the 1972 Summer Olympics.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Bai Liling, a paper-cutting fan, teaches people how to make paper cut via live streaming in Urumqi, capital of China’s Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region, January 12, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Liu Xin)

Xinhua Community in Urumqi held an event on Wednesday to welcome the upcoming Chinese New Year.


Two South China tiger cubs are in good shape in an incubator at a nature reserve in Shaoguan of south China’s Guangdong Province, January 12, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Chen Jimin)

The twin cubs were born to mother Meng Meng in a Breeding Research Center in Shaoguan, at 23:02 and 23:26 respectively on December 31, 2021.

One South China tiger cub weighs 3.74kg at a nature reserve in Shaoguan of south China’s Guangdong Province January 12, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Jimin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSCF0442 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF3074 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0074 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0229 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSCF0196 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Slow-speed trains run though mountains in SW China's Sichuan


*
A 5633 train heads for Panzhihua City, Sichuan Province, from Puxiong Station in Liangshan Yi Autonomous Prefecture in Sichuan, January 10, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Lang)

The 5633 trains run between Puxiong and Panzhihua of Sichuan Province. The whole route is 353 kilometers with most of it in the mountain area in Liangshan. The 5633 trains stop at stations for every 12 minutes on average and the lowest fare of the ticket is only two yuan (about $0.31). Local villagers take 5633 trains to sell their agricultural and sideline products in the county.

Passengers get on a 5633 train, January 10, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Lang)

Photo shows two girls on a 5633 train, January 10, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Lang)

Photo shows passengers on a 5633 train, January 10, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Lang)

Photo shows a villager on a 5633 train with dried fermented sour cabbage for sale, January 10, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Lang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Slow-speed trains run though mountains in SW China's Sichuan


*
A train attendant sells food on a 5633 train, January 10, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Lang)


Photo shows a villager on a 5633 train with poultry for sale, January 10, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Lang)

Photo shows passengers on a 5633 train, January 10, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Lang)

Villagers get off a 5633 train, January 10, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Lang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: Jan 7 – Jan 13


Ten photos from across China: Jan 7 – Jan 13




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Police officers salute two police helicopters carrying a national flag and a police flag as they fly over the Bund in Shanghai on Monday, Chinese People's Police Day. Police officers around the country held a range of activities to celebrate the day, which was established by the central government in July 2020. [Photo by GAO ERQIANG/CHINA DAILY]

People play on the ice at Kunming Lake, which covers an area of about 300,000 square meters, at the Summer Palace in Beijing on Jan 10, 2021. [Photo by JIANG DONG/CHINA DAILY]

Members of the Lisu ethnic group give fresh fruits as gifts to passengers on a bullet train in Dechang, Sichuan province, on Monday. It was the first Fuxing bullet train to depart from Sichuan's Liangshan Yi autonomous prefecture, a mountainous ethnic area once afflicted by the most entrenched poverty in China. Sections of a new Chengdu-Kunming Railway, with longer bridges and tunnels shortening the line and increasing its speed, were recently put into operation. [Photo/CHINA NEWS SERVICE]

A police dog named Peter is trained by his instructor Ding Yan in Wuhan, capital of Central China's Hubei province, on Jan 12, 2022. Policemen of the Wuhan Railway Bureau have started to train police dogs to ensure the safety of passengers during the upcoming Spring Festival travel rush. This year's Spring Festival falls on Feb 1. [Photo/Xinhua]

A four-month-old Siberian tiger cub interacts with staff at the Shenyang Guaipo Siberian Tiger Park in Northeast China's Liaoning province on Jan 12, 2022. As the Spring Festival holidays approach, so does the Chinese Year of the Tiger. Many tourists have come to Shenyang to see tigers and welcome the new year. [Photo by Yu Haiyang/CHINA NEWS SERVICE]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Train workers gear up for Spring Festival







www.chinadaily.com.cn





High-speed train and flight attendants take part in a training course in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, on Jan 13, 2022. The upcoming Spring Festival travel rush is projected to last 40 days from Jan 17 to Feb 25, with about 280 million train trips expected nationwide. [Photo/IC]




Staff members inspect a bullet train in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, on Jan 13, 2022. The upcoming Spring Festival travel rush is projected to last 40 days from Jan 17 to Feb 25, with about 280 million train trips expected nationwide. [Photos/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





China's virus-hit Shaanxi charters trains for returning students


China's virus-hit Shaanxi charters trains for returning students-



english.news.cn





A charter train arrives at the Xi'an North Railway Station in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 14, 2022. (Xinhua/Shao Rui)

XI'AN, Jan. 14 (Xinhua) -- A high-speed train carrying over 400 university students departed from the city of Hanzhong, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, on Friday morning, heading for Xi'an, the provincial capital.

The train was providing an exclusive service to help college students return for the winter vacation amid the latest resurgence of the COVID-19 epidemic.

A student leaves Xi'an North Railway Station after scanning a QR code in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 14, 2022. (Xinhua/Shao Rui)

Students queue up to leave Xi'an North Railway Station in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 14, 2022. (Xinhua/Shao Rui)

Students leave Xi'an North Railway Station in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 14, 2022. (Xinhua/Shao Rui)

A student receives nucleic acid test after arriving at Xi'an North Railway Station in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 14, 2022. (Xinhua/Shao Rui)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Highlights of 28th Harbin snow sculpture competition


Highlights of 28th Harbin snow sculpture competition -



english.news.cn





Contestants carve a snow sculptures during the 28th Harbin snow sculpture competition at the Sun Island International Snow Sculpture Art Exposition in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 12, 2022. The competition kicked off on Tuesday. Nearly 60 contestants of 19 teams from all over the country participated in the game. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DPPA00008696 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00008754 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00008718 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00008694 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00008693 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00008747 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00008686 by 十三 葉, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Police officer honored for service in Heilongjiang


Along with 19 other honorees on Monday, Shi Xianqiang, 33, was named Most Beautiful Grassroots Policeman by the Publicity Department of the Communist Party of China Central Committee and the Ministry of Public Security.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_Much more information in the link provided_


Shi Xianqiang and his wife patrol in Luoguhe village in China's northernmost city, Mohe, Heilongjiang province. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Shi and his wife, Shen Xin, 27 — who was appointed as his assistant — are responsible for border management, maintaining public order and running the household registration system. There are 47 households and around 100 residents.

Along with 19 other honorees on Monday, Shi Xianqiang, 33, was named Most Beautiful Grassroots Policeman by the Publicity Department of the Communist Party of China Central Committee and the Ministry of Public Security.

Shi Xianqiang and his wife visit a home in Luoguhe. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

In July 2020, Shi took over as resident officer in Luoguhe, a small, remote village 100 kilometers from the downtown area of China's northernmost city, Mohe, Heilongjiang province.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Yang Shuzhen, an master of paper-cutting in Lanzhou, capital of China’s Gansu Province, shows her work on January 13, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Jiumeidanzeng)

Paper cutting, as a type of intangible cultural heritage, presents the charm of traditional Chinese culture, along with elements of winter sports and Winter Olympics.

Photo shows the work of Yang Shuzhen, “Welcome the Icy New Year”, January 14, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Jiumeidanzeng)

Yang Shuzhen performs paper cutting, January 14, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Jiumeidanzeng)

One work made by Yang Shuzhen featuring the head of a tiger, January 14, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Jiumeidanzeng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo shows that Weiyuan County Museum live-streams intangible cultural heritage performance including the ancient Shadow Puppets play, in Dingxi, China’s Gansu Province, January 13, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Hong)

Apart from Shadow Puppets play, other kinds of performance was also live-streamed to comfort people of homesickness far away from home.

Weiyuan County comforts people of homesickness far away from home via WeChat and Douyin live-streaming, January 13, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Hong)

Photo shows the audience who watch the Weiyuan Shadow Puppets play in Dingxi, China’s Gansu Province, January 13, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Hong)

An artist of Shadow Puppets play performs behind the scenes in Dingxi, China’s Gansu Province,, January 13, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Hong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Heilongjiang art exhibition highlights Olympics


An art exhibition showcasing elements of the Winter Olympic Games opened on Tuesday at the Heilongjiang Gallery in Harbin, Heilongjiang province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





CaptionA painting is displayed at the Heilongjiang Gallery in Harbin. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

An art exhibition showcasing elements of the Winter Olympic Games opened on Tuesday at the Heilongjiang Gallery in Harbin, Heilongjiang province.


It includes Chinese paintings, oil paintings, woodblock paintings, watercolors and calligraphy.

Visitors can experience a cultural feast with a strong Olympic flavor. The works, which were created by artists in Heilongjiang, present the culture and spirit of sports and help promote ice and snow sports to the public.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Xi'an advances orderly resumption of catering service


Xi'an advances orderly resumption of catering service -



english.news.cn





A staff member arranges takeout coffees at a coffee shop in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 13, 2022. Local authorities advance the orderly resumption of catering service as the city is witnessing a continuing drop of local COVID-19 cases amid the latest resurgence. Catering enterprises will receive take-out orders with COVID-19 prevention measures but dine-in services will remain suspended. (story and all photos by Xinhua/Li Yibo)

A staff member checks the body temperature of a deliveryman (R) at a restaurant in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 13, 2022.

A staff member packs takeouts at a restaurant in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 13, 2022.

Cooks prepare food at a restaurant in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 13, 2022.

Delivery man Kong Weijian delivers food to customers in a non-contact way in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 12, 2022.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Customers select goods at a market in Danzhai County of Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 12, 2022. (Photo by Huang Xiaohai/Xinhua)

A customer selects vegetables at a market in Wuxi, east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 12, 2022. (Photo by Huan Yueliang/Xinhua)

A vendor arranges seafood at a market in Yantai, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 12, 2022. (Photo by Tang Ke/Xinhua)


Customers select goods at a market in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 11, 2022. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DPPA00012594 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00012596 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00012597 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00012680 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00012676 by 十三 葉, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong 2021 thru the Lens of British ex-pat Jamie Lloyd *

Visit Hong Kong | The Iconic Po Lin Monastery, The Big Buddha (Tian Tan Buddha) + The Ngong Ping 360 Cable Car, Lantau Island, NT, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Hong Kong Streets - Chinese Army Military Truck | ZG 3130 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Wan Chai Street + Wet Market, Wan Chai, Hong Kong Island, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on FlickrGolden Bauhinia Square | Official Handover Monument | The HK Convention &amp; Exhibition Centre, Wan Chai North, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on FlickrThe Hong Kong Police Force | PTU Unit by Jamie Lloyd, on FlickrPeople in Hong Kong - Distracting me from my Car Photography by Jamie Lloyd, on FlickrStatue Square est. 1962, + Court of Final Appeal est. 1912, Central District, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*More Hong Kong*

Hong Kong Transport - Motorbikes, All Brands by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
The Peak - Walk downhill from the Peak down Barker Road to May Road, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on FlickrTsz Shan Monastery, (Buddhist), est. 2015, Tai Po, NT, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Avenue of Stars, est. 2004 TST, Kowloon, Hong Kong | The Iconic Bruce Lee Statue by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Hong Kong Hotels - The Iconic Peninsula Hotel est. 1928 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Hong Kong Transport - Iconic Hong Kong Double Decker Street Tram, Car, Trolley .-. Hong Kong Island Only by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Hong Kong Buildings - Apartment Blocks, all Budgets, all Districts, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Beijing*

night by Great Han, on Flickr

北京的夜 night of Beijing by Great Han, on Flickr

雨后望京 by Great Han, on Flickr

北京西二环 by Great Han, on Flickr

night blue by Great Han, on Flickr

Olympic Tower of Beijing by Great Han, on Flickr

北京 苏州桥 by Great Han, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wuhai*

乌海湖大桥 Bridge of Wuhai lake  by Great Han, on Flickr

Xing Hai Temple by Great Han, on Flickr

Wuhai by Great Han, on Flickr

DP2M night by Great Han, on Flickr

Untitled by Great Han, on Flickr

Wuhai Airport by Great Han, on Flickr
DSC_1288 by Great Han, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Beijing...1986*
Tianmen Square by Wayne, on Flickr
Beijing by Wayne, on Flickr
Beijing by Wayne, on Flickr
Tiananmen Square by Wayne, on Flickr
Summer Palace by Wayne, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSCF0999 by Ken Lai, on FlickrDSCF0823 by Ken Lai, on FlickrDSCF1038 by Ken Lai, on FlickrDSCF1115 by Ken Lai, on FlickrDSCF0814 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Railway workers prepare for Spring Festival travel rush


Railway workers prepare for Spring Festival travel rush-



english.news.cn






Staff members clean train carriages at a service garage in Hengyang, central China's Hunan Province, Jan. 16, 2022. The Spring Festival travel rush, China's largest annual travel rush, will last from Jan. 17 to Feb. 25 this year. During the 40-day travel season, also known as chunyun, many Chinese people will travel to meet their families for the Chinese Lunar New Year, or Spring Festival, which will fall on Feb. 1, 2022. (Photo by Cao Zhengping/Xinhua)

Staff members spray disinfectants on the platform of Xi'an North Railway Station in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 16, 2022. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

Crew members place disinfection notices on train G1724 in east China's Shanghai, Jan. 16, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)

Crew members guide a passenger to board train G1724 at Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station in east China's Shanghai, Jan. 16, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Maintenance work for bullet trains prepared in Guangxi for Spring Festival travel rush


Maintenance work for bullet trains prepared in Guangxi for Spring Festival travel rush -



english.news.cn




Maintenance workers check bullet trains at a maintenance base in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 16, 2022. Nanning section of China Railway Nanning Bureau Group Co., Ltd. started to carry out maintenance work for bullet trains recently to prepare for the country's annual Spring Festival travel rush. (Xinhua/Lu Boan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





In pics: onboard markets on "slow trains"


In pics: onboard markets on "slow trains"-



english.news.cn





A villager prepares to sell homemade sugar-coated haws on a "slow train" at Shicheng Station in Fengcheng City, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Jan. 15, 2022. Trains No. 4317 and 4318 are "slow trains" operating between Tonghua of Jilin Province and Dandong of Liaoning Province in northeast China. In the run-up to the Lunar New Year, the local railway authorities have been organizing onboard markets which allow villagers living along the trains' route to sell goods to passengers without leaving the train cars. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)


Villagers carrying their goods board a "slow train" at Shicheng Station in Fengcheng City, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Jan. 15, 2022.  (Xinhua/Yang Qing)

A villager weighs a piece of meat on train No. 4318 in northeast China's Liaoning Province, Jan. 15, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)

Passengers buy goods on train No. 4318 in northeast China's Liaoning Province, Jan. 15, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





28th Harbin snow sculpture competition concludes


28th Harbin snow sculpture competition concludes-



english.news.cn




Photos taken on Jan. 14, 2022 show snow sculptures during the 28th Harbin snow sculpture competition at the Harbin Sun Island International Snow Sculpture Art Exposition in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province. The 28th Harbin snow sculpture competition concluded on Friday. Nearly 60 contestants of 19 teams from all over the country participated in the game. (Xinhua/Zhang Tao & Wang Jianwei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photographing China: Young metro policewoman in Nanjing


Photographing China: Young metro policewoman in Nanjing-



english.news.cn






Hu Manli, an auxiliary police officer, was on duty on January 1, 2022 at Xinjiekou subway station in downtown Nanjing, east China’s Jiangsu Province.( Xinhua/ Huaxia)



Xinjiekou Station, as the interchange station of lines 1 and 2, is the busiest subway in Nanjing, handling the largest number of passenger trips. Therefore, it requires more efforts to maintain the order of the line and deal with various kinds of things including trifles or even incidents possibly occurred at the station.

Hu Manli prepares a meal at home.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

情天0010 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

情天0014 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

情天0004 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

情天0016 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

情天0003 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

情天0001 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

情天0019 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Spring Festival travel rush kicks off


Spring Festival travel rush kicks off-



english.news.cn





Epidemic prevention staff members prepare for disinfection at a railway station in Wuhan, central China's Hubei Province, Jan. 16, 2022. The number of railway passenger trips during China's upcoming Spring Festival travel rush is expected to jump 28.5 percent from the holiday season last year, industry data shows. During the 40-day travel season, also known as chunyun, many Chinese people will travel to meet their families for the Chinese Lunar New Year, or Spring Festival, which will fall on Feb. 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Cheng Min)

Aerial photo taken on Jan. 16, 2022 shows bullet trains at a train depot in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)

A bullet train passes by the Yongdingmen (Gate of Perpetual Peace) in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)

Passengers wait to board a train at Yantai Railway Station in Yantai, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 17, 2022. (Photo by Tang Ke/Xinhua)

A raillway locomotive passes by the Yongdingmen (Gate of Perpetual Peace) in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)

_Why is this season of travel called Spring Festival when it takes place in the middle of Winter?_


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Passengers wait to board trains at Shenzhen North Railway Station in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, Jan. 17, 2022. The number of railway passenger trips during China's upcoming Spring Festival travel rush is expected to jump 28.5 percent from the holiday season last year, industry data shows. The 2022 Spring Festival travel rush will last from Jan. 17 to Feb. 25. During the 40-day travel season, also known as chunyun, many Chinese people will travel to meet their families for the Chinese Lunar New Year, or Spring Festival, which will fall on Feb. 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Liang Xu)

A disinfection robot is at work at Beijing West Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Xin)

Passengers get off the trains at Guiyang Railway Station in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)

Passengers queue up to have their tickets checked at Hangzhou East Railway Station in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Jan. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Jiang Han) 

Passengers queue up to buy bus tickets at Langdong Bus Station in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhou Hua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A volunteer helps take care of a child at Changsha Railway Station in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Jan. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)

A child poses for a photo at Hohhot East Railway Station in Hohhot, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Jan. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhu Wenzhe)

Staff members give New Year gifts to passengers at Guiyang Railway Station in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Tao Liang)

A child interacts with a robot at Shijiazhuang Railway Station in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Yue Wenting)

Passengers prepare to board a train in Harbin Railway Station in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Passengers wait to check in at Harbin Railway Station in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 17, 2022.

China's 2022 Spring Festival travel season is expected to see 1.18 billion passenger trips, up 35.6 percent year on year, but 20.3 percent lower than that of 2020, the Ministry of Transport has said.

The 40-day travel season, also known as chunyun, kicked off Monday and many people will travel to reunite with their families for the Lunar New Year, or the Spring Festival, which falls on Feb. 1 this year. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

Calligraphers give New Year gifts of Chinese character "Fu", meaning good luck in English, to passengers at Nanjing South Railway Station in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Bo)

A puppet is hung on the train G6737 at Beijing West Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)

A railway policewoman checks luggage on the train D3956 from Beihai in south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region to Dali in southwest China's Yunnan Province, Jan. 17, 2022.
(Xinhua/Lu Boan)

A passenger walks at Changzhou Railway Station in east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 17, 2022. (Photo by Shi Kang/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





People's life in Xi'an gradually back on track


People's life in Xi'an gradually back on track-



english.news.cn





People line up to buy food at a booth in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 17, 2022. People's life in Xi'an has been gradually back on track in some parts of the city as the new locally-transmitted COVID-19 cases dropped to single digits in a sixth consecutive day on Sunday. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

Staff members prepare food for delivery at a snack booth in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

People have their hair cut at an open-air area in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 17, 2022.. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)




__





People's daily life gradually returns to normal in Xi'an


People's daily life gradually returns to normal in Xi'an-



english.news.cn





Residents shop at a supermarket in Qujiang New District of Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 15, 2022. People's daily life gradually returns to normal in several areas of Xi'an as the COVID-19 outbreak has basically subsided. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

Residents queue up to shop at a supermarket in Qujiang New District of Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 15, 2022. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

Residents shop at a market in Qujiang New District of Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 15, 2022. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

Workers hang red lanterns for the upcoming Chinese Lunar New Year along a road in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 15, 2022. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

淮禎0032 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

淮禎0020 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

淮禎0029 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

淮禎0024 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

淮禎0035 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong photos by Jamie Lloyd*

Private Tour Guides Hong Kong - Mandy by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong People | The future looks bleak by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Transport - Motorbikes, All Brands by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Transport - Scooters, All Brands by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Transport - Motorbikes, All Brands by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

All Districts, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Transport - The Hong Kong to Macau Ferry by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The Peak - The Peak Tower (Viewing Platform), Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Avenue of Stars, est. 2004 TST, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Peak - The Hong Kong Police Museum by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Hong Kong Police Force by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Rolls Royce - DEBORAH by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Sik Sik Yuen Wong Tai Sin Temple, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Transport - MTR (Subway System), People, Trains, Signs, Stations + Misc. by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Harbour Tours - The Duk Ling, Authentic Fishing Junk, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

People in Hong Kong - All People, Residents + Visitors, all Districts by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Repulse Bay, Island South, Hong Kong Island, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Malls - The Ocean Terminal, Ocean Centre, Harbour City, TST, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Hong Kong Police Force by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Aqua Luna Fishing Junk, Harbour Tours, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Transport - MTR (Subway System), People, Trains, Signs, Stations + Misc. by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chongqing hotpot adds spice to city


Chongqing in southwestern China is famous for its spicy hotpot. And deservedly so.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





People enjoy a hotpot gathering by the Yangtze River in Chongqing's Jiulong district. [Photo by Liu Song/For China Daily]

Chongqing in southwestern China is famous for its spicy hotpot. And deservedly so.

It can be found everywhere. Served on beaches along the Yangtze River, in the woods behind the hilly city, hidden away down narrow lanes and under bridges, and even in some of Chongqing's bomb shelters left over from the 1940s, it dominates the city's culinary scene.

First invented by porters and boaters working in the docks along the Yangtze River during the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644), who put all the ingredients into a single pot of spicy, bubbling soup, conveniently allowing them to eat on their boats, it is now popular all across the country.

Thinly sliced lamb or beef, offal, seafood and vegetables, almost any kind of ingredients can be cooked in the sizzling pots of spicy soup, making Chongqing hotpot a dish that caters to everyone.

People enjoy hotpots in a restaurant on the bank of the Yangtze River in Chongqing's Yuzhong district. [Photo by Liu Song/For China Daily]

People have hotpot at a restaurant decorated as a bookstore in Yuzhong. [Photo by Liu Song/For China Daily]

A hotpot banquet is held in a car display hall in Nan'an district. [Photo by Liu Song/For China Daily]

A hotpot restaurant hidden in an underground bomb shelter in Yuzhong district draws customers. [Photo by Liu Song/For China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Expats try paper-cutting ahead of Spring Festival


Some 20 foreign experts from seven countries, including the United States, France, Indonesia, Thailand, were invited to celebrate the upcoming Lunar New Year with paper-cutting in Nanning, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Sunday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Foreign experts get a hands-on experience on paper-cutting at Guangxi International Paper Arts Center in Nanning, capital of the South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Sunday. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


Some 20 foreign experts from seven countries, including the United States, France, Indonesia, Thailand, were invited to celebrate the upcoming Lunar New Year with paper-cutting in Nanning, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Sunday.

In China, pasting paper-cuttings, an intangible heritage of China, on windows or doors is an tradition during the festival.

Foreign experts get a hands-on experience on paper-cutting at Guangxi International Paper Arts Center in Nanning, capital of the South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Sunday. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tiger highlighted at annual Yuyuan Garden light show


The annual lantern show at Yuyuan Garden, a historic tourist site in Shanghai, will kick off on Tuesday and run through Feb 28.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Light installations featuring the tiger, the Chinese zodiac animal for the upcoming lunar year, were set up as part of the annual lantern show at Yuyuan Garden, a historical tourist site in Shanghai, on Jan 17, 2022. [Photos/IC]


The annual lantern show at Yuyuan Garden, a historic tourist site in Shanghai, will kick off on Tuesday and run through Feb 28.


Light installations featuring the tiger, the Chinese zodiac animal for the upcoming lunar year, will be set up in the main plaza.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan*
20190202-DSC01298 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20190127-DSC09041 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210228-GR008655 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210125-Taichun05 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210404-GR009000 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210509-_DSC1967 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210404-LEE01734-2 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DPPA00013201 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00013266 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00013267 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00013122 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00013263 by 十三 葉, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pupils play football during winter vacation in Xuanen county, Central China's Hubei province, Jan 18, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]



Pupils play football during winter vacation in Renhuai city, Southwest China's Guizhou province, Jan 18, 2022. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Youth practice lion dance to welcome Spring Festival


*

A lion dancer practices on a pole at Sugong Temple in Qingchuan, Guangzhou, South China's Guangdong Province, Jan. 18, 2022. As the Spring Festival approaches, lion dancers are making their efforts to improve their skills. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Chuhong)

Lion dance, a traditional Chinese performing art, is often staged for entertainment on festive occasions including the Spring Festival. The Guangdong-style lion dancing was listed as a national intangible cultural heritage in 2006.





Lion dancers practice at Sugong Temple in Qingchuan, Guangzhou, South China's Guangdong Province, Jan. 18, 2022. As the Spring Festival approaches, team members are making their efforts to improve their skills. (Photos: China News Service/Chen Chuhong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Colorful lanterns light up park in Urumqi to welcome Chinese New Year


*People visit a lantern exhibition held at the People's Park in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region. Lanterns and ice sculptures illuminated the park in celebration of the upcoming traditional Chinese New Year. (Photos: China News Service/Liu Xin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Tianjin takes efforts to ensure construction of Subway Line 11 during pandemic


Tianjin has taken efforts to ensure the project development of Subway Line 11 on time with strict epidemic prevention measures following a recent COVID-19 resurgence.



english.news.cn





A staff member disinfects facilities at the project management department of Tianjin Subway Line 11 in north China's Tianjin, Jan. 17, 2022. Tianjin has taken efforts to ensure the project development of Subway Line 11 on time with strict epidemic prevention measures following a recent COVID-19 resurgence. (Xinhua/Zhao Zishuo)


Staff members maintain a shield tunneling machine at the construction site of Tianjin Subway Line 11 in north China's Tianjin, Jan. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhao Zishuo)


Staff members maintain electrical facilities at the construction site of Tianjin Subway Line 11 in north China's Tianjin, Jan. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhao Zishuo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The Peak - Officially Victoria Peak, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

People in Hong Kong - All People, Residents + Visitors, all Districts by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Tai O Fishing Village, Lantau Island, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Transport - Motorbikes, All Brands by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Hong Kong Police Force by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

People in Hong Kong - All People, Residents + Visitors, all Districts by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Hong Kong Police Force by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Harvest season of navel oranges starts in Fengjie County, SW China


Harvest season of navel oranges starts in Fengjie County, SW China-



english.news.cn





A staff member arranges navel oranges in Yongle Township of Fengjie County, southwest China's Chongqing, Jan. 13, 2022. The harvest season of navel oranges recently started in Fengjie County. Thanks to the unique climate and geographical environment, Fengjie is known for high-quality navel oranges. With a planting area of about 370,000 mu (about 24,667 hectares), the navel orange output in Fengjie is expected to reach 400,000 tonnes. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

Villagers load navel oranges onto trucks in Jiangnan Village of Yongle Township in Fengjie County, southwest China's Chongqing, Jan. 13, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)


Villagers pick navel oranges in Jiangnan Village of Yongle Township in Fengjie County, southwest China's Chongqing, Jan. 13, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

Staff members sort navel oranges in Yongle Township of Fengjie County, southwest China's Chongqing, Jan. 13, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

A villager carries navel oranges in Jiangnan Village of Yongle Township in Fengjie County, southwest China's Chongqing, Jan. 13, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

<EM>Huamo</EM> adds to festivities as Lunar New Year approaches


As the Lunar New Year approaches, huamo — steamed buns shaped into animals and figures to create a festive atmosphere — enter peak sales season in some Chinese regions.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Workers make _huamo_ at a shop in Rongcheng, Shandong province, on Jan 19, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

As the Lunar New Year approaches, _huamo_ — steamed buns shaped into animals and figures to create a festive atmosphere — enter peak sales season in some Chinese regions.

A girl holds a _huamo_ at a shop in Rongcheng, Shandong province, on Jan 19, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A worker shows off a flower-shaped _huamo_ at a shop in Rizhao, Shandong province, on Jan 18, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Workers make Tiger shaped _huamo_ at a shop in Handan, Hebei province, on Jan 19, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing welcomes first snow of 2022


Beijing welcomed its first snow of 2022 on Thursday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Tourists visit Beijing 2022 Olympic Winter Games-themed installments on Qianmen Street during snowfall in Beijing, Jan 20, 2022. Beijing welcomed its first snow of 2022 on Thursday. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

People walk on the street during snowfall in Beijing's Dongcheng district, Jan 20, 2022. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Workers clear snow at Yanqing competition zone of the Beijing 2022 Winter Games in the capital's northwestern Yanqing district on Jan 20, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/ chinadaily.com.cn]

Residents ride bikes in the snow in Beijing's Chaoyang district on Jan 20, 2022. [Photo by Du Lianyi/chinadaily.com.cn]

A child poses with a dog for photos during snowfall in Beijing's Chaoyang district, Jan 20, 2022. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*More Beijing snow!!*

Sanitation workers in Beijing's Chaoyang district clear snow on the road on Jan 20, 2022. [Photo by Geng Feifei/chinadaily.com.cn]

A man carries a shared bike onto a cart during snowfall in Beijing's Chaoyang district on Jan 20, 2022. [Photo by Liu Zhe/chinadaily.com.cn]

Commuters brave the snow in Beijing on Jan 20, 2022. [Photo by Wu Xiaohui/chinadaily.com.cn]

Two children play with snow in Beijing's Chaoyang district, Jan 20, 2022. [Photo by Wang Jing/chinadaily.com.cn]

Children ride bicycles during snowfall in Beijing's Dongcheng district, Jan 20, 2022. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In Ningxia, lanterns light the way to a new year







www.chinadaily.com.cn






Workers are busy making lanterns for the upcoming Chinese New Year (Jan 31) at a lantern factory in Delong county of Guyuan in the Ningxia Hui autonomous region. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Steel frameworks of lanterns are omnipresent.

"This is the fourth year for me to paper the lanterns, and this is the last procedure before completion. Three lanterns can be made in a day if all procedures are well organized," said Wang Lianxiang, a worker at the factory.

The patterns on the lantern are diverse — flying dragons over city walls, big white swans in water, figures from Chinese mythology.





Lanterns design and made by Li Jianping displayed in Delong county of Guyuan in the Ningxia Hui autonomous region. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Chengdu Railway Station ready for holiday travel rush


Chengdu Railway Station ready for holiday travel rush-



english.news.cn





An electrician carries out lighting maintenance at Chengdu Railway Station in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 17, 2022. Electricians here are working hard to ensure that all facilities at Chengdu Railway Station function well during China's annual Spring Festival travel rush. (Xinhua/Wang Xi)

Electricians of Chengdu Railway Station check their tools in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 17, 2022.(Xinhua/Wang Xi)

Electricians carry out maintenance work in a waiting room of Chengdu Railway Station in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Xi)

Electricians carry out lighting maintenance at Chengdu Railway Station in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Xi)

Electricians carry out maintenance work on the square in front of Chengdu Railway Station in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Xi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DPPA00012342 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00012329 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00012324 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00012334 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00012327 by 十三 葉, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: Jan 14 – 20


Ten photos from across China: Jan 14 – 20




 www.chinadaily.com.cn





Tourists imitate the poses featured in an Olympics-themed ice sculpture for photos in Beijing, Jan 15, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Passengers line up to enter Beijing Railway Station on Jan 17, at the start of the Spring Festival travel rush. The travel period will last for 40 days. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Workers carry out maintenance on a skeleton of Shantungosaurus giganteus, the largest hadrosaur, or duck-billed dinosaur, ever found, at Shandong Museum in Jinan, Shandong province, on Jan 17, 2022. Huang Zhongming/For China Daily

Rural children in Duji district of Huaibei city, Anhui province, grin with joy after receiving winter clothing items and school supplies offered by a charity foundation on Jan 16, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Foreigners learn to kick shuttlecocks in Dongwu town, Ningbo, Zhejiang province, on Jan 18, 2022. More than 20 foreigners from over 10 countries were invited to experience Chinese customs in celebration of the upcoming Spring Festival. Hu Xuejun/For China Daily


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Fishermen celebrate their first catch as the winter fishing season in Bosten Lake, the biggest fishery base in Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, kicks off on Jan 15, 2022. [Photo/IC]

In Hohhot, Inner Mongolia autonomous region, a woman and child visit a market for Spring Festival decorations on Jan 19, 2022. Ding Genhou/For China Daily

Soldiers wave goodbye to the fleet of the Chinese People's Liberation Army Navy at a military port in Zhanjiang city, South China's Guangdong province, Jan 15, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Visitors examine a ship-shaped wine cup during an exhibition of European aristocratic gadgets at Hunan Museum in Changsha, Hunan province, on Jan 18, 2022. The exhibition features some 90 exhibits, including gold items, snuff bottles and mosaic arts. Yang Huafeng/China News Service

People do morning exercise at a park in snow in Chaoyang district of Beijing on Jan 20, 2022. Beijing welcomed its first snow of 2022 on Thursday. [Photo by Chen Zebing/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Olympic mascots and souvenirs bring joy to workers and fans


As the Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics and Paralympics draw closer, mascots Bing Dwen Dwen and Shuey Rhon Rhon, as well as other souvenirs, are getting more attention.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A worker polishes uncolored ceramics of Bing Dwen Dwen at a factory in Dehua county of Quanzhou city, Fujian province, on Jan 19, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

As the Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics and Paralympics draw closer, mascots Bing Dwen Dwen and Shuey Rhon Rhon, as well as other souvenirs, are getting more attention.

A worker adds color to ceramics of Bing Dwen Dwen and Shuey Rhon Rhon at a factory in Dehua county of Quanzhou city, Fujian province, on Jan 19, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A worker sprays oil on a ceramic of Bing Dwen Dwen at a factory in Dehua county of Quanzhou city, Fujian province, on Jan 19, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A worker places ceramics of Bing Dwen Dwen and Shuey Rhon Rhon on racks for airing at a factory in Dehua county of Quanzhou city, Fujian province, on Jan 19, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Children display ceramics of mascots Bing Dwen Dwen and Shuey Rhon Rhon at a factory in Dehua county of Quanzhou city, Fujian province, on Jan 19, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China National Symphony Orchestra opens 2022 concert season


The China National Symphony Orchestra opened its 2022 concert season by holding the concert at the National Center for Performing Arts, also timed to celebrate the upcoming Beijing 2022 Winter Olympic Games.




www.chinadaily.com.cn







Violinist Lv Siqing plays at the "An die Freude” China National Symphony Orchestra Spring Festival Concert on Jan 15, 2022. 


The China National Symphony Orchestra opened its 2022 concert season by holding the concert at the National Center for Performing Arts, also timed to celebrate the upcoming Beijing 2022 Winter Olympic Games.[all Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tube Stories in Shanghai by Eric Paré, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline #001 by James Faulkner, on Flickr


On The Bund - Shanghai City skyline by night by Victor Wong, on Flickr


Night View On The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr


Night on The Bund, Shanghai, China by Victor Wong, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC08530 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC08650 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC08545 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC08654 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC08573 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC08641 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC08562 by John's Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Artists in C China's Henan create tiger-themed porcelain works to greet Spring Festival - People's Daily Online


Artist Wang Zhanwen displays a piece of tiger-shaped Ru porcelain in Daying Township of Baofeng



en.people.cn






Artist Wang Zhanwen displays a piece of tiger-shaped Ru porcelain in Daying Township of Baofeng County, central China's Henan Province on Jan. 20, 2022. Baofeng County is famous for producing Ru porcelain. Artists here started to create porcelain works themed on the Year of the Tiger to greet the coming Spring Festival, or the Chinese Lunar New Year, which will fall on Feb. 1, 2022. (Photos by He Wuchang/Xinhua)


Artist makes a piece of tiger-shaped Ru porcelain in Daying Township of Baofeng County, central China's Henan Province on Jan. 20, 2022. (Photos by He Wuchang/Xinhua)

Artist Song Zhaobing makes a piece of tiger-shaped Ru porcelain in Daying Township of Baofeng County, central China's Henan Province on Jan. 20, 2022. (Photo by He Wuchang/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo shows two empty traffic lanes in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 21, 2022. The traffic lanes reserved for the exclusive use of Beijing 2022 have been put into use starting from Friday. (Photo: China News Service/Cui Nan)



Photos taken on Jan.21, 2022 shows traffic lanes reserved (?) for the exclusive use of Beijing 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Cui Nan)

Photo shows two empty traffic lanes in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 21, 2022. The traffic lanes reserved for the exclusive use of Beijing 2022 have been put into use starting from Friday. (Photo: China News Service/Cui Nan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Snow scenery of Beijing




Tourists enjoy the snow scenery of the Palace Museum in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 20, 2022. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)

Photo taken on Jan. 20, 2022 shows the National Stadium amid snowfall in Beijing, capital of China. (Xinhua/Chen Zhonghao)


Photo taken on Jan. 20, 2022 shows the snow scenery of the Summer Palace in Beijing, capital of China, (Xinhua/Ren Zhenglai)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Red lanterns are seen at Lee Tung Avenue in Wan Chai, Hong Kong Kong, Jan. 20, 2022, ahead of the Chinese New Year, which will falls on Feb. 1, 2022 this year. (Photos: China News Service/Li Zhihua)

New year decorations are seen in Hong Kong, Jan. 20, 2022, ahead of the Chinese New Year, which will falls on Feb. 1, 2022 this year. (Photo: China News Service/Li Zhihua)

People shop at Lee Tung Avenue in Wan Chai, Hong Kong Kong, Jan. 20, 2022, ahead of the Chinese New Year, which will falls on Feb. 1, 2022 this year. (Photo: China News Service/Li Zhihua)

A young couple takes selfies at Lee Tung Avenue in Wan Chai, Hong Kong Kong, Jan. 20, 2022, ahead of the Chinese New Year, which will falls on Feb. 1, 2022 this year. (Photo: China News Service/Li Zhihua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway line for Beijing 2022 starts service - People's Daily Online


Staff members are seen on a train of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway line, in Beijin



en.people.cn





A train of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway line departs in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 21, 2022. The service of this railway line for Beijing 2022 started from Jan. 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)

Staff members are seen on a train of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway line, in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 21, 2022. The service of this railway line for Beijing 2022 started from Jan. 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)

A passenger accepts security check to get in a train of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway line, in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 21, 2022. The service of this railway line for Beijing 2022 started from Jan. 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)

Passengers are seen on a train of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway line, in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 21, 2022. The service of this railway line for Beijing 2022 started from Jan. 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)

A train of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou high-speed railway line departs in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 21, 2022. The service of this railway line for Beijing 2022 started from Jan. 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC1363-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1336-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1351-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1384-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC1397-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan ...2012 to 2019*
FARPLACES_15 by Kev Ryan, on Flickr
FARPLACES_20 by Kev Ryan, on Flickr

webtp2-1902 by Kev Ryan, on Flickr
IMG_2522 by Kev Ryan, on Flickr

webtp2-1893 by Kev Ryan, on Flickr

taipei-9446 by Kev Ryan, on Flickr
webtpwmp-8185 by Kev Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*More Taiwan*

taipei_5 by Kev Ryan, on Flickr

taipei_2 by Kev Ryan, on Flickr
FARPLACES_22 by Kev Ryan, on Flickr
webtpwmp-8156 by Kev Ryan, on Flickr

lantern-1071 by Kev Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Beijing 2001!!!*
Qianmen Dajie, Beijing, China by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr
beijing_002 by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr
beijing_005 by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr
beijing_011 by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr
beijing_014 by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Saint Joseph's Catholic Church, Beijing, China by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr
beijing_021 by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*MORE Beijing 2011!!!*
beijing_070 by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr
Rickshaw driver taking a nap, Beijing, China by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr
beijing_043 by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Marble Boat, Summer Palace, Beijing, China by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr
beijing_057 by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong 2016 - 2018*

Mong Kok Street + Wet Market, Mong Kok, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Mong Kok Street + Wet Market, Mong Kok, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Mong Kok Street + Wet Market, Mong Kok, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Mong Kok Street + Wet Market, Mong Kok, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Mong Kok Street + Wet Market, Mong Kok, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Mong Kok Street + Wet Market, Mong Kok, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Mong Kok Street + Wet Market, Mong Kok, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

夏咪0037 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

夏咪0034 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

夏咪0038 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

夏咪0049 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

夏咪0044 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Beijing 2011*
beijing_090 by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr
beijing_093 by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr
beijing_101 by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr
beijing_103 by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr
beijing_104 by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong Vehicles 2022!!!*








Lotus - VW 1659 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Hong Kong Transport - Trucks | XK 2538 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Lamborghini - JX 418 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
HKG Car Licence Plate - VK 168 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
HKG Car Licence Plate - ANISA by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong Vehicles 2022!!*

Toyota - MM 1008 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Transport - Buses by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Tesla - REFLE by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Transport - Buses by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Rolls Royce - AE 1688 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Beijing 2019*

Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Beijing 2019*

Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese designer collaborates with Zara for Spring Festival collection


Chinese designer Susan Fang has collaborated with Zara to release the SUSAN FANG X ZARA collection to celebrate the coming Chinese Spring Festival. The designer says the collection is inspired by "love and celebration of family tradition".




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Chinese designer Susan Fang has collaborated with Zara to release the SUSAN FANG X ZARA collection to celebrate the coming Chinese Spring Festival. The designer says the collection is inspired by "love and celebration of family tradition".

"This collection comes from my personal memory of childhood, my mother, family celebrations for the Spring Festival. It's like a kind of dialogue with the past," Fang said.






Models present creations from the SUSAN FANG X ZARA collection. [Photos provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In Guangxi, a good exam score earns a fish


Some 420 pupils received live carp as a reward for outstanding academic performance in their recently concluded final exam on Friday in Sanjiang Dong autonomous county, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A teacher at Jiangchuan Primary School in Sanjiang Dong autonomous county is giving out live carp as a reward to pupils for their good grades at the end of the school term on Friday. [Photo by Gong Pukang for chinadaily.com.cn]

Some 420 pupils received live carp as a reward for outstanding academic performance in their recently concluded final exam on Friday in Sanjiang Dong autonomous county, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region. [Photo by Gong Pukang for chinadaily.com.cn]

Happy students collect their fish. [Photo by Gong Pukang for chinadaily.com.cn]


Primary school students show off the fish they received for good academic performance in Sanjiang Dong autonomous county, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region. [Photos by Gong Pukang for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Giant pandas born in 2021 greet Spring Festival







www.chinadaily.com.cn









Twenty giant pandas born in 2021 participate in a Spring Festival ceremony at the Shenshuping base of the China Giant Panda Conservation and Research Center in Southwest China's Sichuan province on Jan 24, 2022. In 2021, 27 giant pandas were born at the center. [Photos by He Haiyang/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People enjoy the snow in Beijing







www.chinadaily.com.cn




People have fun in the snow at the Summer Palace in Beijing on Jan 23, 2022. [Photos by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Daily life in Xi'an


Daily life in Xi'an -



english.news.cn






Photos show workers setting up a lantern installation in celebration of the Chinese Lunar New Year in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

Citizens buy vegetables at a market in Beilin District of Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

Citizens chat on a square in Weiyang District of Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

Citizens shop at a mall in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

A child plays with snow on the street in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

lananh by Ninh Milan, on Flickr
lananh by Ninh Milan, on Flickr

lananh by Ninh Milan, on Flickr

lananh by Ninh Milan, on Flickr

lananh by Ninh Milan, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rule changes ease burden on parents


When she heard that her maternity leave would be extended by one month in late November, Tang Xiaoyu, who has a 5-month-old baby, said the news made her "as happy as winning the lottery".




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_More information on the new maternity policy in the link provided_

Doctors check the health of a newborn baby in Handan, Hebei province, in May. HU GAOLEI/FOR CHINA DAILY

On Nov 26, lawmakers in Beijing passed the city's revised family planning and population regulations. One of the highlights was that maternity leave would be extended by 30 days.

Moreover, new mothers can now take additional maternity leave of one to three months if their employer agrees, and both mother and father can have five days of child care leave every year until their child reaches the age of 3.

Women discuss their pregnancy and motherhood rights at a factory in Changzhou, Jiangsu province, in November. SHI KANG/FOR CHINA DAILY

Doctors answer questions about fees for pregnancy checkups in Fuyang, Anhui province, last month. WANG BIAO/FOR CHINA DAILY

Nurses take care of newborn babies at a hospital in Handan, Hebei province, in May. HU GAOLEI/FOR CHINA DAILY

Pregnant women do yoga with an instructor in Quanjiao county, Anhui, in July. SHEN GUO/XINHUA


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

High-speed sleeper trains begin operations in Shenzhen


A high-speed train dubbed the "mobile hotel" departed from Shenzhen on Saturday. The double decker train's design is similar to business class on flights.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





People take photos of the bullet train in Shenzhen, Guangdong province, on Jan 22, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A high-speed train dubbed the "mobile hotel" departed from Shenzhen on Saturday. The double decker train's design is similar to business class on flights.[Photo/IC]


The berths are parallel to the corridor and face the direction the train is traveling.[Photos/IC]

In addition, in order to facilitate passengers' use of electronic equipment, each single space is equipped with a USB socket. The ceiling lamps above the berths can be controlled independently.

Food and other items on sale onboard the sleeper train, on Jan 22, 2022. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photographing China: Farmers busy harvesting lotus roots in Wuhan


Photographing China: Farmers busy harvesting lotus roots in Wuhan-



english.news.cn






Deep in winter, farmers of a specialized cooperative are busy uprooting and gathering lotus roots in muddy water covering some 500 acres in Zhangduhu Street, Xinzhou District, Wuhan, central China’s Hubei Province.



Recently, 40 tons of lotus roots were collected daily by the cooperative to be delivered to Hubei, south China’s Guangdong and cenral China’s Henan provinces for the upcoming Chinese New Year season, said Xiong Renquan, head of the cooperative.(Photos by Ye Donghui and Tai Shengpeng/Xinhuanet)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Feature: Rural school teacher heartens "left-behind" children with poems


Feature: Rural school teacher heartens "left-behind" children with poems-



english.news.cn





Li Bolin (C) plays game with students at Suyu Hope Primary School in Huitong County, central China's Hunan Province, Nov. 30, 2021. (Xinhua/Zhang Ge)

CHANGSHA, Jan. 22 (Xinhua) -- "The cotton spits out the harvest." -- Moved by the verse of her student three years ago, Li Bolin, a 26-year-old teacher started a poetic journey with her students in rural China.

Li teaches in Suyu Hope Primary School in Huitong County, central China's Hunan Province. Roughly half of the school's students lack the company of their parents since they migrate to remote cities for higher-paid work.


Li Bolin (C) explains poems for students at Suyu Hope Primary School in Huitong County, central China's Hunan Province, Nov. 30, 2021. (Xinhua/Zhang Ge)

People are seen at a shopping mall in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 24, 2022. Xi'an cleared all areas classified as high and medium-risk for COVID-19 after more than a month's epidemic prevention and control efforts, local authorities said Monday. (Xinhua/Shao Rui)

Customers talk with a saleswoman at a shopping mall in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 24, 2022. (Xinhua/Shao Rui)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's Xi'an clears high, medium-risk areas for COVID-19


China's Xi'an clears high, medium-risk areas for COVID-19-



english.news.cn





People view books at a bookstore in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 24, 2022. Xi'an cleared all areas classified as high and medium-risk for COVID-19 after more than a month's epidemic prevention and control efforts, local authorities said Monday. (Xinhua/Shao Rui)

Vehicles queue up to enter a parking lot in Qujiang New District of Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 24, 2022. (Xinhua/Shao Rui)

A vehicle is seen near Yongning Gate in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 24, 2022. (Xinhua/Shao Rui)

A shopkeeper prepares goods in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 24, 2022. (Xinhua/Shao Rui)

Staff members prepare a sunshade at the Great Tang All Day Mall in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Jan. 24, 2022. (Xinhua/Shao Rui)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Macao police arrest 2 more for suspected gambling crime


Macao police arrest 2 more for suspected gambling crime-



english.news.cn




_Full story in the provided link_


A man is escorted by officers of the Judiciary Police under China's Macao Special Administrative Region (SAR) government in Macao, south China, Jan. 30, 2022.(Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)

MACAO, Jan. 30 (Xinhua) -- Police in China's Macao Special Administrative Region (SAR) have detained two more men suspected of being involved in a gambling crime group related to a criminal case cracked in November 2021.

The 49-year-old and 34-year-old Macao men, surnamed Chan and Choi respectively, have claimed to be businessmen, but were found to run and provide help to the criminal group allegedly involved in illegal gambling and money laundering, the Judiciary Police under the Macao SAR government said on Sunday.

The police said they have found substantial evidence in the men's residences and offices, including computers, servers and cash worth around 4.1 million Hong Kong dollars (about 526,000 U.S. dollars).

The two men have refused to cooperate or answer questions, the police added.

Photo taken on Jan. 30, 2022 shows a press conference held by the Judiciary Police under China's Macao Special Administrative Region (SAR) government in Macao, south China.(Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)

Chinese Premier Li Keqiang, also a member of the Standing Committee of the Political Bureau of the Communist Party of China Central Committee, visits the home of a Huajian Village local in Minqin County of Wuwei City, northwest China's Gansu Province, Jan. 27, 2022. Li visited Jinchang and Wuwei of Gansu Province from Thursday to Friday. (Xinhua/Wang Ye)

Chinese Premier Li Keqiang, also a member of the Standing Committee of the Political Bureau of the Communist Party of China Central Committee, visits a market stall to learn about the supply, sales and prices of holiday goods in the Jinsanjiao market, Jinchang City of northwest China's Gansu Province, Jan. 27, 2022. Li visited Jinchang and Wuwei of Gansu Province from Thursday to Friday. (Xinhua/Wang Ye)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Coral planting activity held in Hainan to greet upcoming Chinese Lunar New Year


Coral planting activity held in Hainan to greet upcoming Chinese Lunar New Year-



english.news.cn




Tourists plant coral near Wuzhizhou Island of Sanya, south China's Hainan Province, Jan. 30, 2022. A coral planting activity was held here to greet the upcoming Chinese Lunar New Year and to raise public awareness of marine environmental protection. (Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


NW China's Urumqi holds Hanfu show to celebrate upcoming Chinese New Year


*

A Hanfu show is held at Urumqi Museum, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Jan. 29, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Liu Xin)




The show displayed Hanfu in Qin dynasty (221 B.C.-207 B.C.), Tang dynasty (618-907), Ming and Qing dynasties (1368-1911), which showcased the inheritance of Hanfu and ritual system in China. Hanfu is the traditional clothing of China's Han ethnic group that was formed in the main residential areas of the Han people in ancient China.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

優寶 YOU BAO by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr

優寶 YOU BAO by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr

優寶 YOU BAO by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr

優寶 YOU BAO by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr

優寶 YOU BAO by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taikonauts from space greet Chinese on Lunar New Year


Taikonauts from space greet Chinese on Lunar New Year-



english.news.cn





Taikonaut Zhai Zhigang, commander of the Shenzhou-13 mission, says "I wish all of you good health and good luck in everything you do," while displaying a pair of couplets, in a screenshot obtained from a video. Shenzhou-13 crew members became the first Chinese to spend the nation's most important festival -- the Chinese Lunar New Year -- in outer space. Onboard China's space station core module, about 400 km above the Earth, taikonauts Zhai Zhigang, Wang Yaping and Ye Guangfu extended their Spring Festival greetings in a video released by China Manned Space Agency on New Year's eve. (Xinhua)

Taikonaut Ye Guangfu wishes the Chinese people "a happy Lunar New Year and a happy family" while holding a sticker with the Chinese character "Fu," meaning good luck, in a screenshot obtained from a video.

Taikonaut Wang Yaping, dressed in festive costumes, wishes children across China "vigorous and healthy growth" while holding a red balloon, in a screenshot obtained from a video.

Children wearing tiger-themed hats are seen with decorations on their hands in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Jan. 18, 2022. With the arrival of Chinese New Year on Tuesday, the country enters the Year of the Tiger.(Photo by Ge Chuanhong/Xinhua)

An elder makes tiger-themed shoes in Jiaozuo City, central China's Henan Province, Jan. 20, 2022. With the arrival of Chinese New Year on Tuesday, the country enters the Year of the Tiger.
(Photo by Xu Hongxing/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo story: A embroiderer's New Year wish


Photo story: A embroiderer's New Year wish-



english.news.cn




_12 photos in the provided link_

Yang Mei (R) introduces the cloth for ethnic garment to a customer (C) at her garment factory in Kaili, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 30, 2022. Kaishao Village, embroiderer Yang Mei's hometown, used to be impoverished due to its poor soil and limited transport conditions. Lots of villagers here chose to work as immigrant workers in other places. In 2016, thanks to local poverty alleviation policies, Yang Mei's family got a chance to move to their new home at a relocation site in Kaili. With the help from skill training sessions and supportive funding from government, Yang started her own business by establishing a garment factory in 2018. The factory makes local ethnic clothing, work outfits and dancing clothes. Currently, the factory has employed about 100 relocated people. She also initiated an embroidery cooperative, aiming to help boost the incomes of those embroiders who have to work from home. When it comes to her New Year wish, Yang hopes her business can grow bigger and all her relocated fellows' incomes continue to increase in the Year of the Tiger. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

Yang Mei (R) works on a piece of embroidery with an embroiderer at a relocation site in Kaili, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 18, 2020. (Photo by Cai Xingwen/Xinhua)

Yang Mei arranges clothes on models at her garment factory in Kaili, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 30, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

Yang Mei shows a piece of works made by an embroidery cooperative in Kaili, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 18, 2020. (Photo by Cai Xingwen/Xinhua)

Yang Mei (L) recommends ethnic clothes to a customer at her garment factory in Kaili, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 30, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children pose for a photo with festive decorations in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, Jan. 31, 2022. The Spring Festival falls on Feb. 1 this year. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiang)

Citizens purchase red lanterns at a festive fair in Yinchuan, northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, Jan. 29, 2022. The Spring Festival falls on Feb. 1 this year. (Photo by Liu Yufei/Xinhua)

Citizens take photos with festive decorations in Nanchang, east China's Jiangxi Province, Jan. 31, 2022. The Spring Festival falls on Feb. 1 this year. (Xinhua/Wan Xiang)

People perform dragon dance to celebrate the Chinese Lunar New Year in Macao, south China, Feb. 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)

People perform to celebrate the Chinese Lunar New Year in Luoyang, central China's Henan Province, Feb. 1, 2022. (Photo by Huang Zhengwei/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tiger earns its stripes as folk hero and role model


Think about all the nursery rhymes you heard when you were growing up－Baa Baa Black Sheep, Three Blind Mice, Old Mac-Donald Had a Farm and others. It seems that children always sing about cute, harmless animals, or at least these songs fit the picture of Western adults' expectations of children.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_So much information about The Year of the Tiger in the link provided_

Illuminated structures designed in the shape of tigers are the biggest draw at a traditional lantern exhibition in Jinan, Shandong province, Jan 18, 2022. [Photo by Guo Xulei/Xinhua]

A piece of paper is turned into a roaring tiger in the skilled hands of a paper-cutting artisan in Yangquan city, Shanxi province. [Photo/Xinhua]

Children wear tiger-head hats and have the character wang ("king") written on their foreheads to celebrate the Year of the Tiger in Deqing county, Huzhou city, Zhejiang province. [Photo/Xinhua]

Visitors pose with a tiger cub at a zoo in Haikou, Hainan province, on Jan 1, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Traditional figurines of tigers are popular items for Lunar New Year in Zunhua city, Hebei province, on Jan 14, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Staff members at railway station stick to posts during Spring Festival holiday


Staff members at railway station stick to posts during Spring Festival holiday-



english.news.cn





Staff member prepare to check the freight trains at a railway station in Liuzhou, south China's Guagnxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 31, 2022. On the eve of the Chinese Lunar New Year, staff members at the railway station stuck to their posts to ensure the safe operation of the trains. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)



Staff members check a freight train at a railway station in Liuzhou, south China's Guagnxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 31, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)

Staff members return from work at a railway station in Liuzhou, south China's Guagnxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 31, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A7205645 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205733 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205648 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205556 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205551 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205539 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr
A7205679 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pet industry booming as Spring Festival approaches


In Lianyungang, East China's Jiangsu province, the approach of Spring Festival means pet grooming businesses get busier.




www.chinadaily.com.cn









Pet dogs are groomed in Lianyungang, East China's Jiangsu province, on Jan 24, 2022. [Photos/IC]

A special hair dryer is used for pets in Lianyungang, East China's Jiangsu province, on Jan 24, 2022. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing 2022 Olympic Torch Relay kicks off


Beijing 2022 Olympic Torch Relay kicks off-



english.news.cn





Torch bearers Li Weihao (C) and Zhang Wenmin (L) attend the Beijing 2022 Olympic Torch Relay at the Olympic Forest Park in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 2, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Torch bearers Xu Zhenchao (R) and Wu Ming pose for photos after passing of the flame during the Beijing 2022 Olympic Torch Relay at the Olympic Forest Park in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Jia Haocheng)

Torch bearers Liu Zhijie (L front) and Zhang Runqiu attend the Beijing 2022 Olympic Torch Relay at the Olympic Forest Park in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Jia Haocheng)

Torch bearer Luo Zhihuan runs with the torch during the Beijing 2022 Olympic Torch Relay at the Olympic Forest Park in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Zhonghao)

Participants of the Beijing 2022 Olympic Torch Relay pose for a group photo at the Olympic Forest Park in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Jia Haocheng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Highlights of training session of curling mixed doubles event of Beijing 2022


Highlights of training session of curling mixed doubles event of Beijing 2022-



english.news.cn







China's Fan Suyuan is seen during a training session of the curling mixed doubles event of Beijing 2022 Winter Olympic Games at the National Aquatics Center in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)


China's Fan Suyuan and Ling Zhi are seen during a training session of the curling mixed doubles event of Beijing 2022 Winter Olympic Games at the National Aquatics Center in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Xu/ Huang Xiaobang )


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People visit exhibition of New Year pictures in Xicheng District of Beijing


People visit exhibition of New Year pictures in Xicheng District of Beijing-



english.news.cn





A child poses for photos at an exhibition of New Year pictures in Xicheng District of Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 1, 2022. The exhibition kicked off here on Jan. 25, featuring more than 270 New Year pictures created to commemorate the arrival of the lunar new year in the Chinese tradition. (Xinhua/Hu Zhixuan)



People visit an exhibition of New Year pictures in Xicheng District of Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Tang Rufeng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Spring Festival celebrated in Senado Square in south China's Macao


Spring Festival celebrated in Senado Square in south China's Macao-



english.news.cn







Artists perform a dragon dance at the Senado Square to celebrate the Spring Festival in south China's Macao on Feb. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)


Artists perform a lion dance at the Senado Square to celebrate the Spring Festival in south China's Macao on Feb. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Local authorities take measures to improve people's living and working conditions in Guangxi


Local authorities take measures to improve people's living and working conditions in Guangxi -



english.news.cn





Aerial photo taken on Jan. 18, 2022 shows a relocation site for poverty alleviation in Xingye County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. Located in Chengxi community of Xingye County, the relocation site for poverty alleviation in Guangxi has more than 5,600 residents. Local authorities has constructed a series of supporting infrastructure and facilities to improve people's living and working conditions. (Xinhua/Cao Yiming)

Children paste paper-cutting artwork at home in a relocation site for poverty alleviation in Xingye County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Cao Yiming)

Children learn paper-cutting at a relocation site for poverty alleviation in Xingye County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Cao Yiming)

A resident cooks at home in a relocation site for poverty alleviation in Xingye County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 18, 2022.(Xinhua/Cao Yiming)

A resident receives a dose of COVID-19 vaccine at a hospital near a relocation site for poverty alleviation in Xingye County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Cao Yiming)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC06286 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC06339 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC06432 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC06471 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC06511 by John's Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Various activities held during Spring Festival holidays


Various activities held during Spring Festival holidays-



english.news.cn





Villagers stage performances to amuse themselves at a village in Huajie Town, Yongkang, east China's Zhejiang Province on Feb. 1, 2022. Various activities are held during the Spring Festival holidays. (Photo by Hu Xiaofei/Xinhua)

Children play at an amusement park in Xianju County, Taizhou, east China's Zhejiang Province on Feb. 2, 2022. Various activities are held during the Spring Festival holidays. (Photo by Wang Huabin/Xinhua)

Tourists play at a snow park in Zaozhuang, east China's Shandong Province on Feb. 1, 2022. Various activities are held during the Spring Festival holidays. (Photo by Li Zongxian/Xinhua)

Tourists ski in Dangzao Village of Panshi Town, Songtao Miao Autonomous County of Tongren, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Feb. 1, 2022. Various activities are held during the Spring Festival holidays. (Photo by Long Yuanbin/Xinhua)

Tourists enjoy themselves amid snow in Dongguanmen Village of Zhushan Town in Enshi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture, central China's Hubei Province on Feb. 2, 2022. Various activities are held during the Spring Festival holidays. (Photo by Song Wen/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A girl blows bubbles at Jinghe Park in Tengzhou, east China's Shandong Province on Feb. 1, 2022. Various activities are held during the Spring Festival holidays. (Photo by Li Zhijun/Xinhua)

Tourists play at a snow park in Jiaozhou, east China's Shandong Province on Feb. 2, 2022. Various activities are held during the Spring Festival holidays. (Photo by Wang Zhaomai/Xinhua)

Tourists ride go-carts at a children's park in Neiqiu County, Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province on Feb. 2, 2022. Various activities are held during the Spring Festival holidays. (Photo by Liu Jidong/Xinhua)

Tourists have fun at Laojundong scenic spot in Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region on Feb. 2, 2022. Various activities are held during the Spring Festival holidays. (Photo by Long Tao/Xinhua)

People look at whooper swans at a reserve in Rongcheng, east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 2, 2022. Various activities are held during the Spring Festival holidays. (Photo by Li Xinjun/Xinhua)

People visit the Humble Administrator's Garden in Suzhou, east China's Jiangsu province on Feb. 2, 2022. Various activities are held during the Spring Festival holidays. (Photo by Hang Xingwei/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Handicraft show spotlights vibrant Jiangnan region


Jiangnan Handmade Convention, an event now running at the Yunjian Arts Centre in Shanghai until Feb 20, is dedicated to the richness and dynamism of these arts and crafts, many of which have been deemed intangible cultural heritage items.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_15 photos in the provided link_


Jiangnan Handmade Convention, now at the Yunjian Arts Centre in Shanghai, is dedicated to the richness of the arts and crafts in Jiangnan. [ all Photos provided to China Daily]

Jiangnan, the southern region along the Yangtze River's lower reaches, has produced numerous cultures, with art and handicrafts charged with refinement and sophistication.

Jiangnan Handmade Convention, an event now running at the Yunjian Arts Centre in Shanghai until Feb 20, is dedicated to the richness and dynamism of these arts and crafts, many of which have been deemed intangible cultural heritage items. It includes several exhibitions of time-honored handicraft works, classical Chinese paintings, calligraphy and ceramics.

Objects on show not only present a nostalgic atmosphere to reflect on the diverse lifestyle of Jiangnan centuries back but also integrate cultural traditions and modern tastes.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing to become 1st city to host both Summer and Winter Olympics


Beijing to become 1st city to host both Summer and Winter Olympics-



english.news.cn





*39 photos*_ in the provided link_

Photo taken with a mobile phone shows a giant Chinese knot with emblem of the Beijing 2022 Olympic Winter Games on Tian'anmen Square in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 18, 2022. With one week to go before the opening of the 2022 Olympic Winter Games, Beijing will become the first city to host both summer and winter editions of the Olympic Games. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)


Photos taken with a mobile phone shows street decorations for the Beijing 2022 Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 20, 2022. (Xinhua/Chu Jiayin)

Photo taken with a mobile phone shows mascots for the Beijing 2022 Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games at the Main Media Center in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 25, 2022.(Xinhua/Ding Xu)

Photo taken with a mobile phone shows a mascot's poster of the Beijing 2022 Olympic Winter Games at Daxing International Airport in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 20, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Chuanqi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Exhibition explores Peking Opera mogul Mei Lanfang- China.org.cn


*In memory of the Chinese Peking Opera mogul Mei Lanfang (1894-1961), an exhibition "Mei Lanfang: His Art, His Life" is underway in the National Museum of China. The collection features more than 400 objects and 600 photographs showing his artistic creations during different historical periods.

The exhibition pays tribute to the great master who contributed to the development and popularization of Peking Opera and cultural exchanges between China and foreign countries.

An exhibition "Mei Lanfang: His Art, His Life" at the National Museum of China in memory of the Chinese Peking Opera mogul Mei Lanfang (1894-1961). [Photo by Xu Xiaoxuan/China.org.cn]

A costume of Mei Lanfang on display. [Photo by Xu Xiaoxuan/China.org.cn]

A replica of the phoenix coronet from the Peking Opera "The Drunken Beauty," widely considered the magnum opus of Mei Lanfang. [Photo by Xu Xiaoxuan/China.org.cn]

The wine pot and cups from the Peking Opera "The Drunken Beauty." [Photo by Xu Xiaoxuan/China.org.cn]

A pair of Manchurian shoes on display. [Photo by Xu Xiaoxuan/China.org.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A5521 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5528 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5530 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5512 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5505 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: Jan 29 – Feb 4







www.chinadaily.com.cn





Tourists look at lanterns along Qinhuai River in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on Feb 3, 2021. [Photo/Sipa]

Tourists try high-altitude entertainment at Canton Tower in Guangzhou, capital of South China's Guangdong province, Feb 3, 2021. The high-altitude entertainment project at Canton Tower attracts many tourists for thrills and city sightseeing. [Photo/Xinhua]

A giant panda cub born in 2020 plays at Shenshuping base of China Conservation and Research Center for Giant Pandas in Wolong National Nature Reserve, Southwest China's Sichuan province, Feb 3, 2021.[Photo/Xinhua]

A villager leads his cattle during a bovine beauty contest in Chongqing on Feb 2 ahead of the Year of the Ox, which will begin on Feb 12, 2021. Judges scrutinized 12 cattle to select the strongest, prettiest and smartest beasts. [Photo by Chen Chao/China News Service]

Workers lay tracks on the Hangzhou-Shaoxing-Taizhou High-speed Railway in Linhai, Zhejiang province, on Feb 1, marking a step closer to the line's completion, which is scheduled this year. Connecting three major cities in Zhejiang, it is China's first high-speed railway in which private capital holds a majority of shares. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Pic story of college student Tenzin Drolma's winter vacation in Tibet


Pic story of college student Tenzin Drolma's winter vacation in Tibet-



english.news.cn





Tenzin Drolma (L) teaches a neighbor girl English at home in Gyaga Village of Damxung County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Jan. 18, 2022. Tenzin Drolma, 21, was born on the grassland near Lake Namtso in Tibet.

In 2020, she was admitted to Jiangsu Food and Pharmaceutical Science College in east China's Jiangsu Province as a Chinese pharmacy major student. The college life in the outside world is fresh to Drolma. She met many new classmates and made many friends.

When winter vacation came, Drolma returned to her beloved home. "I leave my hometown in order to come back being a better person," she said. "I hope that when I graduate from college, I can help my family live a better life and I can be a useful person to my hometown and people here." (Xinhua/Chogo)

Tenzin Drolma (C) stands with her mother (R) and a neighbor girl while herding cattle in Gyaga Village of Damxung County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Jan. 18, 2022. Tenzin Drolma, 21, was born on the grassland near Lake Namtso in Tibet. (Xinhua/Sun Ruibo)

Tenzin Drolma drinks fresh milk in Gyaga Village of Damxung County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Jan. 18, 2022. Tenzin Drolma, 21, was born on the grassland near Lake Namtso in Tibet. In 2020, she was admitted to Jiangsu Food and Pharmaceutical Science College in east China's Jiangsu Province as a Chinese pharmacy major student. (Xinhua/Sun Ruibo)

Tenzin Drolma (R) assists her grandmother into their house in Gyaga Village of Damxung County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Jan. 18, 2022. Tenzin Drolma, 21, was born on the grassland near Lake Namtso in Tibet. (Xinhua/Sun Ruibo)

Tenzin Drolma plays with a calf in Gyaga Village of Damxung County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Jan. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Sun Ruibo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





People celebrate Chinese Lunar New Year in south China's Macao


People celebrate Chinese Lunar New Year in south China's Macao-



english.news.cn




Artists perform during a parade to celebrate Chinese Lunar New Year in south China's Macao on Feb. 3, 2022. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





People around China celebrate Chinese Lunar New Year


People around China celebrate Chinese Lunar New Year-



english.news.cn





A girl poses for a photo at a park in Shanghai, east China, on Feb. 3, 2022. People around China attended various events to celebrate Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)

An artist performs at a movie town in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, Feb. 3, 2022. People around China attended various events to celebrate Chinese Lunar New Year. (Photo by Ding Youming/Xinhua)

A woman plays with her child at Nanshan scenic area of Sanya, south China's Hainan Province, Feb. 3, 2022. People around China attended various events to celebrate Chinese Lunar New Year. (Photo by Chen Wenwu/Xinhua)

Tourists visit Xiangyang ancient town in Xiangyang City, central China's Hubei Province, Feb. 3, 2022. People around China attended various events to celebrate Chinese Lunar New Year. (Photo by Yang Dong/Xinhua)

A child is seen in a scenic spot in Shaoyang City, central China's Hunan Province, Feb. 3, 2022. People around China attended various events to celebrate Chinese Lunar New Year. (Photo by Fan Hui/Xinhua)

Girls read books at a library in Huaibei, east China's Anhui Province, Feb. 3, 2022. People around China attended various events to celebrate Chinese Lunar New Year. (Photo by Wan Shanchao/Xinhua)

Tourists visit Chuxiu Park in Huai'an City, east China's Jiangsu Province, Feb. 3, 2022. People around China attended various events to celebrate Chinese Lunar New Year. (Photo by Zhao Qirui/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





In pics: opening ceremony of Beijing 2022 Olympic Winter Games


In pics: opening ceremony of Beijing 2022 Olympic Winter Games-



english.news.cn




_MANY photos in the provided link...MANY_

Chinese national flag is raised during the opening ceremony of the Beijing 2022 Olympic Winter Games at the National Stadium in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

The Olympic delegation of Greece parade into the National Stadium during the opening ceremony of the Beijing 2022 Olympic Winter Games in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Lei)

Fireworks illuminate the night sky over the National Stadium during the opening ceremony of the Beijing 2022 Olympic Winter Games in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Jingqiang)


The Olympic delegation of Hong Kong, China parade into the National Stadium during the opening ceremony of the Beijing 2022 Olympic Winter Games in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DPPA00013341 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00013102 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00013342 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00013072 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00013345 by 十三 葉, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai*
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr

shanghai by Pia Raboldt, on Flickr


The Bund at night by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr

Shanghai Downtown by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr


Ex French conession by Fabien LEMASSON, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai*

Second Bund Sunrise by Joe Rogus, on Flickr

shanghai in sunset by Alex da Silveira, on Flickr


Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


JW Street by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Bull on the Bund by Ambulant, on Flickr


Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese President Xi Jinping gives a toast at a banquet to welcome distinguished guests from around the world who attended the opening ceremony of the Beijing 2022 Olympic Winter Games in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 5, 2022. Chinese President Xi Jinping and his wife Peng Liyuan hosted the banquet at the Great Hall of the People Saturday noon. (Xinhua/Xie Huanchi)

Chinese President Xi Jinping and his wife Peng Liyuan pose for a group photo with distinguished guests from around the world who attended the opening ceremony of the Beijing 2022 Olympic Winter Games, at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Xie Huanchi)

Chinese President Xi Jinping and his wife Peng Liyuan host a banquet to welcome distinguished guests from around the world who attended the opening ceremony of the Beijing 2022 Olympic Winter Games, at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Shen Hong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The Peak - The Peak Tower (Viewing Platform), Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Culture - Bruce Lee, Hong Kong Legend by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Peak - The Peak Tower (Viewing Platform), Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Peak - The Peak Tower (Viewing Platform), Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Peak - The Peak Tower (Viewing Platform), Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Peak - The Peak Tower (Viewing Platform), Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Peak - The Peak Tower (Viewing Platform), Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan*
20211231-RX001351 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20211231-RX001348 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20200522-DSC08851 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20211113-LEE03199 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20211122-LEE03234 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong*
Chinese New Year 2022 by YYJ, on Flickr
Hong Kong Christmas Lights 2021 by YYJ, on Flickr
Another Monster Building by YYJ, on Flickr
Dragonfly Bar by YYJ, on Flickr
Victoria Harbour by YYJ, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Beijing January 2020*
20200110-DSCF3514 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr
20200110-DSCF1174-2 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr
20200110-DSCF1167 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr
20200110-DSCF3499 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr
20200110-DSCF3484 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*China 1987-90*

China 1987-90 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

China 1987-90 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

China 1987-90 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

China 1987-90 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

China 1987-90 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*China 1987-1990*

China 1987-90 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

China 1987-90 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

China 1987-90 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

China 1987-90 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

China 1987-90 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DPPA00008626 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00008625 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00008628 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00008624 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00008629 by 十三 葉, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong Police 2021*
The Hong Kong Police Force by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
The Hong Kong Police Force | PTU Unit by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
The Hong Kong Police Force by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
The Hong Kong Police Force by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
The Hong Kong Police Force by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Origins of our journey


Exhibition highlights ancient artifacts that shed light on the emergence of Chinese civilization, Huang Zhiling and Tao Xiaoli report in Chengdu.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_More information and photos in the provided link_

A gold mask on display in the Jinsha Site Museum in Chengdu, Sichuan province.[Photo provided to China Daily]

Exhibition highlights ancient artifacts that shed light on the emergence of Chinese civilization, Huang Zhiling and Tao Xiaoli report in Chengdu.

Shen Zaiwang, a senior interpreter with the Sichuan Provincial People's Association for Friendship with Foreign Countries, recently paid a visit to the Jinsha Site Museum in the Sichuan provincial capital of Chengdu.

Elephant tusks unearthed from the Jinsha Ruins are also on display.[Photo provided to China Daily]

A jade god-man sculpture from the Jinsha Ruins shown at the museum.[Photo provided to China Daily]

A stone tiger excavated from the Jinsha Ruins displayed at the Jinsha Site Museum.[Photo provided to China Daily]

A kneeling stone human figure unearthed at the Jinsha Ruins is on show in the museum.[Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan*
20220203-RX001616 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20220112-DSC01144 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20220112-DSC00021 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20220112-DSC00033 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20220112-DSC01171 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong...2015 - 2018*

The Peak - Walk downhill from the Peak down Barker Road to May Road, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Chi Lin Nunnery, Diamond Hill, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Clock Tower, est. 1915, TST Promenade, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Transport - The Iconic Star Ferry, est. 1888, Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Aqua Luna Fishing Junk, Harbour Tours, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai...2022*

At the entrance of an old alley by Runen Liu, on Flickr
"Peace and harmony come from our good will, and we act in accordance with the law to expropriate your houses." An elderly man walks past a banner of demolition slogan in this neighborhood about to be demolished. by Runen Liu, on Flickr

One of Shanghai's oldest neighbourhoods, soon to be demolished and covered with various propaganda signs and notes: by Runen Liu, on Flickr
Waste picker by Runen Liu, on Flickr

The little girl is helping her parents to watch the shop, which is actually some shelves and some furniture attached to a wall. by Runen Liu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_5451 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_5460 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_5446 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_5432 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_5429 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong*

Victoria Dockside Complex - The Rosewood Hotel, K11 Musea Shopping Mall + Apartments, TST, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong District - Causeway Bay, People, The Streets, Traffic, Buildings + Daily Life, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Shopping - Jewellery + Watches, perennial favourites, all Districts, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Shopping - Jewellery + Watches, perennial favourites, all Districts, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Shopping - Jewellery + Watches, perennial favourites, all Districts, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

J3 Private Tours Hong Kong


A Yorkshireman offering unique, immersive private walking tours of Hong Kong - Discover Hong Kong with Jamie - 2,300+ completed tours - Book your award winning, time saving private tour today. We walk & use Public Transport. Cultural Tourism at it's best




j3tourshongkong.com





*Hong Kong 2018*

Statue Square est. 1962, + Court of Final Appeal est. 1912, Central District, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Wildlife (Domestic Animals) - Dogs by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Shopping - Jewellery + Watches, perennial favourites, all Districts, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Transport - MTR (Subway System), People, Trains, Signs, Stations + Misc. by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Traditional Chinese Medicine + Dried Food, (TCM), all Districts, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong...2018 - 2021*

Hong Kong Transport - MTR (Subway System), People, Trains, Signs, Stations + Misc by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Transport - MTR (Subway System), People, Trains, Signs, Stations + Misc by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Hotels - The Langham Hotel, TST, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Sham Shui Po - The Poorest Neighbourhood in HK, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Aqua Luna Fishing Junk, Harbour Tours, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*China...2016*

Tulou in Yongding by Kasia + Victor Sanchez, on Flickr

Tulou in Yongding by Kasia + Victor Sanchez, on Flickr

Tulou in Yongding by Kasia + Victor Sanchez, on Flickr

Old Town in Huangshan by Kasia + Victor Sanchez, on Flickr

Old Town in Huangshan by Kasia + Victor Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan...2021*
20210501-GR009199 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210620-LEE02720 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210501-GR009263 by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210227-GR008507-BW by Edge Lee, on Flickr
20210605-IMG_8647 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Beijing .... 2011*

Saint Joseph's Catholic Church, Beijing, China by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr
beijing_027 by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr
beijing_034 by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr
beijing_063 by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr
beijing_066 by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DPPA00009995 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00009910 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00009996 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00009993 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00009909 by 十三 葉, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Snowfall hits Beijing


Snowfall hits Beijing-



english.news.cn





People wait to cross a street in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 13, 2022. A snowfall hit Beijing on Sunday. (Xinhua/Lu Peng)

People enjoy the snow view at the Palace Museum, also known as the Forbidden City, in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 13, 2022. A snowfall hit Beijing on Sunday. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)

People enjoy the snow view at Beihai Park in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 13, 2022. A snowfall hit Beijing on Sunday. (Xinhua/Song Weiwei)

A child in traditional clothing poses for pictures at the Palace Museum, also known as the Forbidden City, in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 13, 2022. A snowfall hit Beijing on Sunday. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)

People take pictures of the snow view at the Palace Museum, also known as the Forbidden City, in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 13, 2022. A snowfall hit Beijing on Sunday. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Children's musical featuring Beijing 2022 mascots staged in Beijing


Children's musical featuring Beijing 2022 mascots staged in Beijing-



english.news.cn




Actors perform in a children's musical featuring the mascots of Beijing 2022 Olympic Winter Games Bing Dwen Dwen and Beijing 2022 Paralympic Winter Games Shuey Rhon Rhon in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 12, 2021. The children's musical created and performed by Beijing Children's Art Theater, was staged in Beijing on Saturday. (Xinhua/Jin Liangkuai)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Snow scenery at Beijing Winter Olympics venues


Snow scenery at Beijing Winter Olympics venues-



english.news.cn





Photo taken on Feb. 13, 2022 shows the National Aquatics Centre in snowing weather in Beijing, capital of China. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)

Photo taken on Feb. 13, 2022 shows the snow scenery at National Alpine Skiing Centre in Yanqing District, Beijing, capital of China. (Xinhua/Chen Yichen)

Visitors enjoy the scenery in snowing weather at Beijing Olympic Park in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 13, 2022. (Xinhua/Wu Wei)

A man takes photos of the mascots of Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics ad Paralympics outside the Main Media Center of Beijing Winter Olympics in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 13, 2022. (Xinhua/Wu Wei)

Workers clean the snow outside the Main Media Center of Beijing Winter Olympics in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 13, 2022. (Xinhua/Wu Wei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





In pics: "unmanned farm" in China's Anhui


In pics: "unmanned farm" in China's Anhui-



english.news.cn





A worker adds herbicide into drones at an "unmanned farm" in Zhaoqiao Town of Bozhou City, east China's Anhui Province, Feb. 11, 2022. Recently, a newly-built "unmanned farm" in Bozhou ushered in its first spring farming production season. The farm is equipped with more than 20 plant protection drones, one unmanned harvester, and one unmanned seeder, as well as intelligent systems for irrigation, fertilization, and pest control. (Xinhua/Liu Junxi)

Aerial photo taken on Feb. 11, 2022 shows drones spraying herbicide at an "unmanned farm" in Zhaoqiao Town of Bozhou City, east China's Anhui Province (Photo by Liu Qinli/Xinhua)


Drones are used to spray herbicide at an "unmanned farm" in Zhaoqiao Town of Bozhou City, east China's Anhui Province, Feb. 11, 2022.(Xinhua/Liu Junxi)

A worker monitors the condition of the fields with intelligent systems at an "unmanned farm" in Zhaoqiao Town of Bozhou City, east China's Anhui Province, Feb. 11, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Junxi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Spring farming starts in China


Spring farming starts in China-



english.news.cn





Farmers harvest chili peppers in Jiaji Town of Qionghai City, south China's Hainan Province, Feb. 10, 2022. (Photo by Meng Zhongde/Xinhua)
A farmer works in the field at Hongse Village of Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Feb. 11, 2022. (Photo by Long Tao/Xinhua)

Villagers transplant watermelon seedlings at a planting base in Gaochong Village of Neijiang City, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Feb. 11, 2022. (Photo by Lan Zitao/Xinhua)

A worker arranges vegetable seedlings at an agricultural technology enterprise in Huagang Town of Hefei city, east China's Anhui Province, Feb. 11, 2022. (Photo by Xu Yong/Xinhua)

Farmers work in a greenhouse at Shangdongyu Village of Pingshan County, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 11, 2022. (Photo by Zhang Xiaofeng/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

第七釵 by Francis Ho, on Flickr

🎀 蔓 の 釵 🎀 by Francis Ho, on Flickr

第六釵 by Francis Ho, on Flickr

Ruby by Francis Ho, on Flickr

第七釵 by Francis Ho, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing embraces first snow in the Year of the Tiger







www.chinadaily.com.cn







Visitors take photos at Jingshan Park in Beijing on Feb 13, 2022. Beijing witnessed its first snow in the Year of the Tiger on Sunday. [Photo by Jiang Dong/ chinadaily.com.cn]

A view of the Palace Museum from Jingshan Park in Beijing on Feb 13, 2022. [Photo by Jiang Dong/ chinadaily.com.cn]

Visitors tour the Temple of Heaven in Beijing on Feb 13, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/ chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Games mascot Bing Dwen Dwen is seen in the snow in Beijing on Feb 13, 2022. [Photo/IC]




Visitors tour the Temple of Heaven in Beijing on Feb 13, 2022. [Photos by Zhu Xingxin/ chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Grass-roots troupe in Guizhou performs traditional Taiping lantern opera


Taiping Huadengxi which combines singing and dancing is a traditional local opera in Guizhou and was enlisted as a provincial intangible cultural heritage in 2019.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A member of a local opera troupe puts on costumes in Longshan township, Southwest China's Guizhou province, Feb 7, 2022. Deep in the mountains in Longli county, Qiannan Buyi and Miao autonomous prefecture, there is a grass-roots troupe performing Taiping Huadengxi, or Taiping lantern opera, in Longli. Taiping Huadengxi which combines singing and dancing is a traditional local opera in Guizhou and was enlisted as a provincial intangible cultural heritage in 2019. Most troupe members are ordinary farmers, who gather together after their farm work to rehearse and exchange experiences. The ages of its members range from 8 to 87 years old. On holidays, they visit nearby villages to perform for villagers, enriching their cultural lives.[Photos/Xinhua]




Members of a local opera troupe rehearse in Longshan township, Southwest China's Guizhou province, Feb 7, 2022.[Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Farmers work at wheat field in E China's Liaocheng


Farmers work at wheat field in E China's Liaocheng -



english.news.cn






Photo taken on Feb. 17, 2022 shows farmers working at a wheat field in Shenxian County, Liaocheng City, east China's Shandong Province. (Xinhua/Guo Xulei)

Agricultural technician Li Zhe (L) teaches farmers about wheat seedling knowledge in Shenxian County, Liaocheng City, east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Guo Xulei)

Farmers work at a wheat field in Shenxian County, Liaocheng City, east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Guo Xulei)

Agricultural technician Bi Yancun (2nd, L) teaches farmers about wheat seedling knowledge in Liulin Township of Juye County, Heze City, east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Guo Xulei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Across China: In China's Hainan, 86-yr-old artist gives modern makeover to traditional music


Across China: In China's Hainan, 86-yr-old artist gives modern makeover to traditional music-



english.news.cn




_Full story of Huang Zihe in the provided link_



Huang Zihe, inheritor of Hainan Bayin, teaches students about playing techniques of Hainan Bayin at a school in Meilan District of Haikou, south China's Hainan Province, Nov. 23, 2018. Hainan Bayin, or Hainan Eight Tunes, literally refers to the eight types of musical instruments made of materials cultivated in Hainan, such as coconut shells and Chinese rosewood. It also refers to the Bayin musical style created with the instrument. TO GO WITH "Across China: In China's Hainan, 86-yr-old artist gives modern makeover to traditional music" (Xinhua)


Photos taken on Feb. 12, 2022 shows the light installations for the upcoming Latern Festival at the Tengwang Pavilion scenic spot in Nanchang, capital of east China's Jiangxi Province. The Lantern Festival, the 15th day of the first month of the Chinese lunar calendar, falls on Feb. 15 this year, which features family reunions, feasts, light shows and various cultural activities. (Xinhua/Wan Xiang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DPPA00012441 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00012442 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00012456 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00012457 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00012448 by 十三 葉, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

24 Hours in Shanghai by Alex Berger, on Flickr

P3240090 by Phuc Trinh, on Flickr

Night Cityscape of Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

DSC05327-HDR-1 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

beautiful shanghai yuyuan garden at night by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*





Traditional folk celebration of Han ethnic group staged in NW China - People's Daily Online


Performers play drums during a Shehuo show in Weiyuan County of Dingxi, northwest China's Gansu



en.people.cn




*Villagers perform during a Shehuo show in Weiyuan County of Dingxi, northwest China's Gansu Province, Feb. 15, 2022. A Shehuo show performed by local people was staged here on Tuesday. Dressed in special costumes and makeup, villagers performed various shows including Taiping Drum, dragon and lion dances and other local folk traditional arts, praying for peace, good weather and harvest for the coming year. Shehuo, a traditional folk celebration of Han ethnic group in China, is a festivity in multiple forms consisting of dragon dance, lion dance, Yangko dance and other performances that may vary in different regions. (Xinhua/Ma Xiping)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Inheritor of Tianjin calabash pyrography creates artworks themed with Beijing 2022


Inheritor of Tianjin calabash pyrography creates artworks themed with Beijing 2022-



english.news.cn




Zhao Wei, inheritor of Tianjin calabash pyrography, works on pyrographic calabash artwork at his studio in north China's Tianjin, Feb. 9, 2022. Zhao Wei, inheritor of Tianjin calabash pyrography, a national intangible cultural heritage, has recently created a series of pyrographic calabash artworks themed with Winter Olympics to express his best wishes for the Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics and show Chinese traditional culture to the world. (Xinhua/Sun Fanyue)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Sui, Han seal home glory


Figure skating pairs gold gives China its best-ever medal tally at Winter Olympics




www.chinadaily.com.cn





China's Sui Wenjing and Han Cong delighted the home crowd on Saturday night to claim the figure skating pairs title at the Beijing Winter Games, their first Olympic gold.

The triumph was the host's second ever Olympic title in the sport. The first was won by Sui and Han's coach, Zhao Hongbo, and his partner, Shen Xue, at the 2010 Vancouver Games.

Team China's medal tally now stands at nine gold, four silver and two bronze－the country's best-ever result at the Winter Olympics.

Medalists of the figure skating pair skating of the Beijing Winter Olympics. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]


Sui Wenjing and Han Cong of China perform during the figure skating pair free skating at the Beijing Winter Olympics at Capital Indoor Stadium in Beijing on Feb 19, 2022. [Photo by Zhang Wei/chinadaily.com.cn]

Sui Wenjing and Han Cong of China celebrate after winning the gold in the figure skating pair skating at the Beijing Winter Olympics at Capital Indoor Stadium in Beijing on Feb 19, 2022. [Photo by Zhang Wei/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In high Tibet, patrol officers protect wildlife


Tharchen is one of 42 local patrol officers in Shanza county working to protect wildlife, despite the cold, thin air at high altitude.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Local patrol officers head out to work in Silingtso National Nature Reserve in Nagchu, Tibet. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Every morning after breakfast, Tharchen sets out to patrol vast grassland on a motorbike. On the sandy path where the motorcycle passes, a billowing dust cloud forms, and gradually Tharchen's figure disappears.

The place where Tharchen patrols is in Shanza county of the Tibet autonomous region and part of the Changthang National Nature Reserve.

Some argali wander in the Changthang National Nature Reserve in Nagchu, Tibet autonomous region. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A Tibetan patrol officer takes care of a lost Tibetan antelope lamb in Silingtso National Nature Reserve in Nagchu, Tibet. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A patrol officer take care of an injured Tibetan wild ass in Silingtso National Nature Reserve in Nagchu, Tibet. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn

Patrol officers feed an injured Tibetan antelope in Silingtso National Nature Reserve in Nagchu, Tibet. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Lantern Festival celebrated across China- China.org.cn


*_16 photos in the provided link_

Students in traditional clothing learn to make dough figurines at an elementary school to celebrate the upcoming Lantern Festival in Huaibei, east China's Anhui Province, Feb. 14, 2022. The Lantern Festival, the 15th day of the first month of the Chinese lunar calendar, falls on Feb. 15 this year. [Photo by Wan Shanchao/Xinhua]

Children in traditional clothing take part in a riddle guessing activity to celebrate the upcoming Lantern Festival in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Feb. 14, 2022. The Lantern Festival, the 15th day of the first month of the Chinese lunar calendar, falls on Feb. 15 this year. [Photo by Ge Yinian/Xinhua]

Children make Tiger lanterns at a community to celebrate the upcoming Lantern Festival in Wenzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Feb. 14, 2022. The Lantern Festival, the 15th day of the first month of the Chinese lunar calendar, falls on Feb. 15 this year. [Photo by Su Qiaojiang/Xinhua]


Crew members perform for passengers on a train to celebrate the upcoming Lantern Festival, Feb. 14, 2022. The Lantern Festival, the 15th day of the first month of the Chinese lunar calendar, falls on Feb. 15 this year. [Photo by Han Qingxiao/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_1189 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_1228 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_1261 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_1182 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_1386 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





In pics: Siberian tigers at Guaipo Siberian Tiger Park in Shenyang, NE China


In pics: Siberian tigers at Guaipo Siberian Tiger Park in Shenyang, NE China-



english.news.cn




Adult Siberian tigers & cubs are seen at Guaipo Siberian Tiger Park in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Jan. 24, 2022. The 2022 Chinese Lunar New Year falls on Feb. 1. It is based on a 12-year Zodiac cycle of characters, with 2022 being the Year of the Tiger. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*China Art Museum ... Shanghai*

China Art Museum by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr

China Art Museum by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr

China Art Museum by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr

China Art Museum by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr

China Art Museum by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*China Art Museum ... Shanghai*

China Art Museum by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr

China Art Museum by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr

China Art Museum by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr

China Art Museum by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr

China Art Museum by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai*

Jing'an Temple, Shanghai by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr

Jing'an Temple, Shanghai by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr

Jade Buddha Temple, Shanghai by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr

Jade Buddha Temple, Shanghai by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr

Jade Buddha Temple, Shanghai by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai*

An old woman collecting recyclables struggles to push her tricycle by Runen Liu, on Flickr

Courier by Runen Liu, on Flickr

This dry foods and pickles shop was originally across the road, at 445 Shunchang Road, which has been demolished, so it has moved here to 354. The shop has reached its last days though, and soon this area of the building will also be demolished. by Runen Liu, on Flickr

A fruit shop hidden deep in a small alley by Runen Liu, on Flickr

The girl with the dog walking through the narrow alleyway by Runen Liu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese elements highlighted at Olympic closing ceremony


The curtains came down on the closing ceremony of the Beijing 2022 Winter Olympic Games Sunday night at Bird's Nest in Beijing. During the ceremony, many Chinese cultural elements were fused into the design of the grand show, expressing some Chinese romance.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




The curtains came down on the closing ceremony of the Beijing 2022 Winter Olympic Games Sunday night at Bird's Nest in Beijing. During the ceremony, many Chinese cultural elements were fused into the design of the grand show, expressing some Chinese romance.

_Much more information and photos in the link provided_


Children holding festival lanterns perform at the closing ceremony. [Photos/Xinhua]


Ice cars featuring the 12 Chinese zodiac animals are part of the closing ceremony.[Photo/Xinhua]

Children wearing clothes featuring Chinese paper-cuts of double fish sing at the closing ceremony. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children return to school in Beijing


Kindergarten, primary and secondary school students in Beijing returned to school as the new semester began on Monday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A welcome ceremony is held for returning students at Beijing Chaoshen Kindergarten (Huizhong branch) as the new semester began on Feb 21, 2022. Kindergarten, primary and secondary school students in Beijing returned to school as the new semester began on Monday. [Photo by Kuang Linhua/chinadaily.com.cn]

Kindergarten pupils put up their photos from their winter vacation activities on their first day of the new semester at Beijing Chaoshen Kindergarten (Huizhong branch) on Feb 21, 2022. [Photo by Kuang Linhua/chinadaily.com.cn]

Kindergarten pupils hang up their wishes for the new semester at Beijing Chaoshen Kindergarten (Huizhong branch) on Feb 21, 2022. [Photo by Kuang Linhua/chinadaily.com.cn]

Students line up for temperature checks before entering Beijing Chaoshen Kindergarten (Huizhong branch) on Feb 21, 2022. [Photo by Kuang Linhua/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Primary and secondary schools start new semester across China


Primary and secondary schools start new semester across China-



english.news.cn





Students attend a class in the High School Affiliated to China Agricultural University in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 21, 2022. Primary and secondary schools in Beijing started the new semester Monday. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

Students walk on campus of the High School Affiliated to China Agricultural University in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

Head of Binhulu Primary School Xie Xiaoyan gives a lesson in the school in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Feb. 21, 2022. Primary and secondary schools in Nanning started the new semester Monday. (Xinhua/Zhou Hua)

Students sing a song in Binhulu Primary School in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Feb. 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhou Hua)

Students stage a performance in Binhulu Primary School in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Feb. 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhou Hua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A pair of whooper swans share an intimate moment at Yinghua Lake, Rongcheng city in east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 21, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Zhili)




Photo taken on Feb.21, 2022 shows citizens celebrate the 200-day countdown to the 19th Asia Games in Hangzhou, capital city of east China's Zhejiang Province. (Photos: China News Service/Wang Gang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





In Pics: Lovebirds and their marriage registration on a special date in China - People's Daily Online


A couple poses for a photo at a marriage registry of Daoli District in Harbin, capital of north



en.people.cn





_A couple poses for a photo at a marriage registry of Daoli District in Harbin, capital of northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Feb. 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Tao)_

_A couple holding their marriage certificates poses for a photo outside a marriage registry of Haidian District in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)_

_A couple holding marriage certificates poses for a photo outside a marriage registry of Haidian District in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)_

A couple poses for a photo outside a marriage registry of Haidian District in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

A staff member (R) presents a commemorative card to a couple at a marriage registry of Haidian District in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_NEI3868 by Neil Chen, on Flickr_NEI3995 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_NEI4117 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_NEI3925 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_NEI3879 by Neil Chen, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai*
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


Waking down the esplanade leading to the bund by Tony Shi, on Flickr


Nanpu Bridge turned the river red by Tony Shi, on Flickr


Alone in the multitude by Nicolas Monnot, on Flickr

Shanghai, city of birds by Michael Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai*

Pudong by Filippo Bianchi, on Flickr

Shanghai by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


View from the top - Shanghai tower observation deck by Marek, on Flickr


Chinese boxing dance exercise with chinese shanghai city background by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: Feb 18 – 24


Ten photos from across China: Feb 18– 24




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Volunteers and staff workers at the Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics pose on Feb 21, 2022, for a group photo at the National Stadium. The closing ceremony of the Games was held at the venue on Sunday night. [Photo by Hei Jianjun/For China Daily]

Lushan Mountain in Jiujiang, Jiangxi province, is capped with snow on Feb 21, 2022, drawing a large number of visitors. The central meteorological authorities issued an alert on Monday for dropping temperatures with consistent snow and cold waves for most parts of southern China. [Photo by Ma Gang/ For China Daily]

Workers set up decorations for the 2022 Beijing Winter Paralympics, which will open on March 4, near the National Stadium, also known as the Bird's Nest, in Beijing on Feb 24, 2022. The switch from Olympic decorations to Paralympic ones in Beijing's Olympic Park area is expected to be completed on Feb 26. [Photo by Zhang Zhengye/For China Daily]

Fog shrouds Changsha, capital of Hunan province, in the morning of Feb 24, 2022. The phenomenon, known as advection fog, forms when moist air moves above a colder surface. [Photo by Gu Pengbo/For China Daily]

China's Sui Wenjing and Han Cong perform their pairs free skate routine during the Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics at the Capital Indoor Stadium on Feb 19, 2022. The pair captured the Olympic gold medal. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Population of wild animals expands in NW China's national park


Population of wild animals expands in NW China's national park-



english.news.cn





Park rangers adjust a monitor camera in Northeast China Tiger and Leopard National Park in northeast China, Feb. 23, 2022. In October 2021, China officially designated the Northeast China Tiger and Leopard National Park, which spans an area of over 1.4 million hectares in the northeastern provinces of Jilin and Heilongjiang.

The latest data shows that the population of wild Siberian tigers in the park has expanded to 50, compared to 27 in 2017, when the pilot project of the park was launched.

The park has implemented a series of measures to protect the wildlife, such as withdrawal of factories and mines and forest vegetation restoration. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)

Park rangers remove poachers' traps in Northeast China Tiger and Leopard National Park in northeast China, Feb. 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)

Park rangers record locations on patrol route in Northeast China Tiger and Leopard National Park in northeast China, Feb. 23, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhang Nan)

Park rangers adjust a monitor camera in Northeast China Tiger and Leopard National Park in northeast China, Feb. 23, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhang Nan)

Park rangers remove weeds hindering a monitor camera in Northeast China Tiger and Leopard National Park in northeast China, Feb. 23, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhang Nan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Spring farming underway in Shaanxi with help of modern agricultural facilities and technologies


Spring farming underway in Shaanxi with help of modern agricultural facilities and technologies-



english.news.cn






Workers produce edible fungi growing kits at an agricultural sci-tech company in Wuguanyi Township of Liuba County in Hanzhong, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Feb. 24, 2022. Spring farming activities in Liuba County are underway with the help of modern agricultural facilities and technologies. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

Worker pack edible fungi growing kits at an agricultural sci-tech company in Wuguanyi Township of Liuba County in Hanzhong, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Feb. 24, 2022. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

Employees water flowers at a flower cultivation base in Shaba Village of Liuba County in Hanzhong, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Feb. 24, 2022. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

Villagers work at a flower cultivation base in Shaba Village of Liuba County in Hanzhong, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Feb. 24, 2022. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

凌晨 LING-CHEN by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr
凌晨 LING-CHEN by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr
凌晨 LING-CHEN by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr
凌晨 LING-CHEN by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr
凌晨 LING-CHEN by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Nanning 2015-2018*
cowboy by 小宇 澪, on Flickr
观 by 小宇 澪, on Flickr
懵逼 by 小宇 澪, on Flickr
辅警GG by 小宇 澪, on Flickr
父女 by 小宇 澪, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

女孩和狗 by 小宇 澪, on Flickr

沧桑 by 小宇 澪, on Flickr

little girl by 小宇 澪, on Flickr

contrast by 小宇 澪, on Flickr

iPhone7 Test-Friend by 小宇 澪, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*





Familyâ€™s handmade tiger toys - People's Daily Online


Zhao Guilan, 82, is making cloth toy tigers during the Spring Festival of the Year of the Tiger in



en.people.cn




*

Zhao Guilan, 82, is making cloth toy tigers during the Spring Festival of the Year of the Tiger in Xibeichang Village, east China's Shandong Province. Inspired by her mother, she has been in love with the traditional craft since childhood.

With her unique skills in making tigers by hand, Zhao, together with her husband, raised three children, using the money to start a family. Today Zhao is still pursuing her handicraft into her 80s.


Over the years, Zhao has always insisted on selling her sewn works at local markets. With changes in aesthetic tastes, she is also making changes to her handicrafts. "Today's cloth is more colorful. Both the color and the shape of the tiger are much better than those in the past," Zhao said.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*





Shadow puppetry troupe has new tricks - People's Daily Online


There is a 16-member shadow puppetry troupe in Hualong Hui Autonomous County, Haidong City, nor



en.people.cn




*
_There is a 16-member shadow puppetry troupe in Hualong Hui Autonomous County, Haidong City, northwest China's Qinghai Province. Although the troupe has only established for one year, they have already produced many works, such as shadow puppetry dramas, shadow-puppet-inspired dances, and leather carving handicrafts. The troupe provides marvelous performances for local audience with its innovations based on traditional shadow puppetry art._

_Jin Wenlu, 65 years old, is a member of the shadow puppetry troupe who has been working in this industry for almost 40 years. He said the production method of the puppet is in fact very complicated. Leather is used to make the puppets. After soaking in water for 15 days, the leather will be hung and fixed in the shade, and then carved. After picking out the brightest leather, craftsmen will carry out a series of processes, including carving, correction, variegation, and firing. Then, the craftsman will connect and assemble each part to form a colorful shadow puppet figure._

_A member of the troupe colors a shadow puppet._

_This vivid leather carving handicraft from the play Water Margin is a cultural product made by this shadow puppetry troupe. It is an attempt to integrate shadow puppetry with modern elements._

_After the show, audiences are invited to try the shadow puppets. _


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*China 2015*
china harley2 by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
unknown by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
lucky clothes by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
hammock by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr
karre by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_7825 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_7872 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_7847 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_7924 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_7874 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The Flower Market, Mong Kok, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Flower Market, Mong Kok, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Flower Market, Mong Kok, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Flower Market, Mong Kok, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Flower Market, Mong Kok, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*China ... 2015*

午后休息的老人 by 小宇 澪, on Flickr

baby EYE by 小宇 澪, on Flickr

boy and girl by 小宇 澪, on Flickr

sleep by 小宇 澪, on Flickr

中尧路扫街（麻将） by 小宇 澪, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Nanning ... 2014-2015*
Untitled by 小宇 澪, on Flickr
南宁五象广场夜景2 by 小宇 澪, on Flickr
大爱黑白 by 小宇 澪, on Flickr
南宁奶茶街上的年轻人 by 小宇 澪, on Flickr
一名男子持刀想砍人被警察控制 by 小宇 澪, on Flickr
Loli by 小宇 澪, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong Police... 2021*

The Hong Kong Police Force | AM 8798 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Hong Kong Police Force | AM 8433 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Hong Kong Police Force | Misc by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Hong Kong Police Force | AM 6611 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Hong Kong Police Force | AM 6756 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong Police ...2017 to 2019*

The Hong Kong Police Force by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Hong Kong Police Force by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Hong Kong Police Force by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Hong Kong Police Force by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Hong Kong Police Force by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong ... 2017*

The Iconic Temple Street Night Market, est. 1975, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Temple Street Night Market, est. 1975, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Temple Street Night Market, est. 1975, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Temple Street Night Market, est. 1975, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Temple Street Night Market, est. 1975, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A5909 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5901 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5864 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5832 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5822 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The Long March-8 rocket carrying 22 satellites blasts off from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in south China's Hainan Province, Feb. 27, 2022. (Photos by Tu Haichao/Xinhua)

WENCHANG, Hainan, Feb. 27 (Xinhua) -- China launched a Long March-8 rocket to place 22 satellites in space on Sunday, setting a domestic record for the most spacecraft launched by a single rocket.

The rocket blasted off at 11:06 a.m. (Beijing Time) at the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in the southern Hainan Province before sending the satellites into preset orbits.

These satellites will be mainly used for commercial remote sensing services, marine environment monitoring, forest fire prevention and disaster mitigation.

The mission marked the 409th flight of the Long March carrier rockets. 



A Long March-4C rocket carrying L-SAR 01B satellite blasts off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, Feb. 27, 2022. (Photos by Wang Jiangbo/Xinhua)

JIUQUAN, Feb. 27 (Xinhua) -- China on Sunday morning launched a Long March-4C rocket to place a new land-observation satellite in space.

The rocket blasted off at 7:44 a.m. (Beijing Time) from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China and soon sent the L-SAR 01B satellite into its preset orbit.

The satellite will be used to monitor Earth's geological environment, landslides and earthquakes.

The mission marked the 408th flight of the Long March carrier rockets, according to the launch center.

China's L-SAR 01 is a satellite group composed of two satellites equipped with L-band synthetic aperture radar (SAR), namely the L-SAR 01A and the L-SAR 01B. The former was sent into space on Jan. 26.

"SAR" refers to a microwave-imaging radar system that emits electromagnetic waves to Earth and receives echoes. It can take high-definition microwave pictures of the land surface.

The two satellites will be tasked with providing data to support land resource, mapping, forestry, and disaster prevention and relief uses. They will significantly strengthen rapid response capabilities in the event of a natural disaster, the China National Space Administration said in a statement.

Both the satellites and the rocket were built by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology, a subsidiary of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Man helps villagers live better life through vegetable business


Man helps villagers live better life through vegetable business-



english.news.cn





Song Lianfeng (L) arranges trays of vegetable seedlings with a worker at a greenhouse in Gaogongzhuang Township of Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 27, 2022. Song Lianfeng, 39, is a native of Gaogongzhuang. Local farmers mostly grew greenhouse vegetables, but the costs for purchasing seedlings were high. In 2011, Song saw the market demand and decided to engage in vegetable seedling business.

In order to master the techniques of vegetable seedling raising and planting, Song spent years studying and exploring. With the help of technicians, he was able to solve several technical problems.

In recent years, Song has further expanded his business scale and has driven surrounding villagers to engage in vegetable seedling raising and vegetable planting, providing more than 100 jobs for nearby villagers.

"I grew up in the countryside and have a deep love for agriculture. I hope that more villagers can live a better life through the vegetable business." Song said. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)

Song Lianfeng carries a tray of vegetable seedlings at a greenhouse in Gaogongzhuang Township of Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 27, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)

Song Lianfeng (L) plants vegetable seedlings with a worker at a greenhouse in Gaogongzhuang Township of Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 27, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)

Song Lianfeng (R) packs vegetable seedlings with a worker at a greenhouse in Gaogongzhuang Township of Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 27, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)

Song Lianfeng (R) arranges trays of vegetable seedlings with a worker at a greenhouse in Gaogongzhuang Township of Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province, Feb. 27, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students from special education school in Chengdu pursue skiing dream


Students from special education school in Chengdu pursue skiing dream-



english.news.cn





Members of the "Dieyun" ski team look on in a training session at a dry ski training facility in Xindu District of Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Feb. 25, 2022. When seeing the boys and girls skiing down the slope, no one will realize they are anything different from other ski-loving youngsters until noticing their coach communicating with them mainly through writing and gesturing.

All of the 15 members of this ski team are students from the special education school in Xindu District of Chengdu, capital city of southwest China's Sichuan Province.

These years, they receive professional trainings at least three times a week after school classes and also assemble for a total of three months of intensive trainings during annual vacations.

Thanks to their hard work, many children began to win prizes in national competitions. They said they wanted to be professional skiers in the future because they love skiing and the sport opens a door for them. (all photos and article by Xinhua/Wang Xi)

Coach Cao Jian (R) instructs as a member of the "Dieyun" ski team learns at a dry ski training facility in Xindu District of Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Feb. 25, 2022.

Member of the "Dieyun" ski team Yang Changrong (1st R) answers as her teacher gestures at the special education school in Xindu District of Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Feb. 25, 2022.

Member of the "Dieyun" ski team Wang Xinyue shares her experience in skiing with classmates at the special education school in Xindu District of Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Feb. 25, 2022.

Member of the "Dieyun" ski team Wang Xinyue practices in a training session at a dry ski training facility in Xindu District of Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Feb. 25, 2022.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Members of the "Dieyun" ski team pose for a group photo at a Ski Resort in Maoxian County of Aba Tibetan and Qiang Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Dec. 24, 2019.(all photos and article by Xinhua/Wang Xi)

Member of the "Dieyun" ski team Hu Haitao waxes his ski's before a training session at a dry ski training facility in Xindu District of Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Feb. 25, 2022.

Coach Cao Jian (1st L) instructs as members of the "Dieyun" ski team learn at a dry ski training facility in Xindu District of Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Feb. 25, 2022.

Trainer Cao Jian (front) demonstrates as members of the "Dieyun" ski team look on at a dry ski training facility in Xindu District of Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Feb. 25, 2022.

Members of the "Dieyun" ski team practice in a training session at a dry ski training facility in Xindu District of Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Feb. 25, 2022.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong Police... 2013-2018*
The Hong Kong Police Force by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
The Hong Kong Police Force by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
The Hong Kong Police Force by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
The Hong Kong Police Force by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Hong Kong Occupy | Democracy Protests 2013 - 2015 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

安比0004 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

安比0007 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

安比0013 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

安比0011 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

安比0020 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Commemorative coins, banknotes for Beijing 2022 gain popularity


Commemorative coins and banknotes for the 24th Winter Olympic Games and Paralympics were released in China.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Feb.18th 2022...Commemorative coins and banknotes for the 24th Winter Olympic Games and Paralympics were released in China.


The face value for the coin and banknote are 5 yuan ($0.79) and 20 yuan, respectively. The banknote features a watermark of Bing Dwen Dwen, the Olympic mascot.

Many people waited in line for the limited edition commemorative coins and banknotes before the bank opened in Shanghai.[all Photos/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pic story of bus driver as National People's Congress deputy


Pic story of bus driver as National People's Congress deputy-



english.news.cn






Wang Yan poses for photos at a bus stop in north China's Tianjin, Feb. 24, 2022.

Tianjin bus driver Wang Yan is a National People's Congress (NPC) deputy. Since taking on her duties in 2018, Wang has continued to submit suggestions to the NPC, covering a variety of areas, such as transportation and health care.

As a bus driver, she makes the most of her job, listening to her passengers' opinions, while formulating suggestions that can have an influence on government policies.

This year is the last year of her term of NPC deputy, Wang will put forward a suggestion on boosting electric vehicle charging services in expressway service areas. (all photos and story Xinhua/Sun Fanyue)

Wang Yan checks the batteries of her bus at a bus stop in north China's Tianjin, Feb. 24, 2022.

Wang Yan checks her blood pressure before starting her shift at a bus service office in north China's Tianjin, Feb. 24, 2022.

Wang Yan (R) talks with her apprentice Liu Bin aboard a bus in north China's Tianjin, Feb. 24, 2022.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shancheng Alley in Chongqing full of new vitality after renovation


Shancheng Alley in Chongqing full of new vitality after renovation-



english.news.cn





People sit at a teahouse in the Shancheng Alley in Chongqing, southwest China, Feb. 26, 2022. Located on the bank of the Yangtze River and built along mountain and cliff, Shancheng Alley used to be a footpath for local residents. It retains many historic buildings which date back to Ming (1368-1644) and Qing (1644-1911) Dynasties. Chongqing government has been renovating the Shancheng Alley area while maintaining its historical and cultural characteristics since 2018. Now the area is attracting local residents and tourists with its new vitality. (all photos and story by Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)


People visit the Shancheng Alley in Chongqing, southwest China, Feb. 26, 2022.


People dine in a restaurant at the Shancheng Alley in Chongqing, southwest China, Feb. 26, 2022.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shancheng Alley in Chongqing full of new vitality after renovation


Shancheng Alley in Chongqing full of new vitality after renovation-



english.news.cn





People dine in a restaurant at the Shancheng Alley in Chongqing, southwest China, Feb. 26, 2022. Located on the bank of the Yangtze River and built along mountain and cliff, Shancheng Alley used to be a footpath for local residents. It retains many historic buildings which date back to Ming (1368-1644) and Qing (1644-1911) Dynasties. Chongqing government has been renovating the Shancheng Alley area while maintaining its historical and cultural characteristics since 2018. Now the area is attracting local residents and tourists with its new vitality. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)
















[/url]
People visit the Shancheng Alley in Chongqing, southwest China, Feb. 26, 2022.

A visitor takes photos at the Shancheng Alley in Chongqing, southwest China, Feb. 26, 2022.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tourists view cherry flowers at a forest park in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Feb. 26, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)*


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai*
Shanghai 2022 dawn by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
A new day, a new year by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Foggy Start by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Changfeng Park - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
JingAn in mono by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_8032 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8049 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8083 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8132 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_8007 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Yunnan,Tibet western China 2018*
Lijiang Street, Yunnan by Rod Waddington, on Flickr
Mosuo Tibetan Girl by Rod Waddington, on Flickr
Mosuo Tibetan Child by Rod Waddington, on Flickr
Wedding Guests by Rod Waddington, on Flickr
Counting in English by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Western China 2018-2020*
Lijiang Street by Rod Waddington, on Flickr
Naxi Girl at Home by Rod Waddington, on Flickr
Mosuo Girl by Rod Waddington, on Flickr
On Vacation, Lijiang by Rod Waddington, on Flickr
Naxi Woman by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Erhu Sounds Nuodeng, China by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Bai Woman Yunnan, China  by Rod Waddington, on Flickr
Cormorant Fishing Li River, China by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Tibetan Newlyweds Shangri-la, China by Rod Waddington, on Flickr
Enjoying a Pipe Bai Minority, Yunnan, China by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Lijiang Street Yunnan, China  by Rod Waddington, on Flickr
The Door is Locked Lijiang,China by Rod Waddington, on Flickr
A Glance in Dali Yunnan, China by Rod Waddington, on Flickr
Holiday Hair Dali, China by Rod Waddington, on Flickr
Girls Together Yunnan, China  by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Care centers in Shandong provide assistance and care to elderly people


Care centers in Shandong provide assistance and care to elderly people -



english.news.cn





Two elderly women chat with each other while making paper-cuts at a care center for the elderly in Huangjiayu Village of Lanshan District, Rizhao, east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 27, 2022. Lanshan District of Rizhao City has set up care centers since 2021, providing assistance and care to the elderly people over 60 years old. (Xinhua/Guo Xulei)

People enjoy themselves at a care center for the elderly in Huangjiayu Village of Lanshan District, Rizhao, east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 27, 2022. (Xinhua/Guo Xulei)

Elderly people practice Taiji at a community care center for the elderly in Lanshan District, Rizhao, east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 27, 2022. (Xinhua/Guo Xulei)

Volunteers serve lunch at a community care center for the elderly in Lanshan District, Rizhao, east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 27, 2022. (Xinhua/Guo Xulei)

An elderly couple enjoy their lunch at a community care center for the elderly in Lanshan District, Rizhao, east China's Shandong Province, Feb. 27, 2022. (Xinhua/Guo Xulei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Tibet gets ready to welcome new year


*
A vendor sells traditional items at a bazaarin Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Feb 27, 2022. As Losar, or Tibetan New Year, draws near, people in Lhasa get busy with their annual shopping. (Photo: China News Service/Jiang Feibo)



Locals shop at a bazaar in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Feb 27, 2022. As Losar, or Tibetan New Year, draws near, people in Lhasa get busy with their annual shopping. (Photo: China News Service/Jiang Feibo)

Butter sculptures are seen to celebrate the upcoming traditional new year, Feb 27, 2022. As Losar, or Tibetan New Year, draws near, people in Lhasa get busy with their annual shopping. (Photo/ China News Service)

Tibetan pastry "khapse" is seen in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Feb 27, 2022. As Losar, or Tibetan New Year, draws near, people in Lhasa get busy with their annual shopping. (Photo/ China News Service)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

XT3-DSCF7823-p-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr
XT3-DSCF8009-p-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr
XT3-DSCF7898-p-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr
XT3-DSCF7864-p-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr
XT3-DSCF8018-p-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai ...2022-2021*
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai... 2021*
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Nanning 2016*

钢铁森林 by 小宇 澪, on Flickr

街头中的自然笑容 by 小宇 澪, on Flickr

game boys by 小宇 澪, on Flickr

rejoice over a windfall by 小宇 澪, on Flickr

for a moment by 小宇 澪, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Guilin by Rod Waddington, on Flickr
Qing Dynasty Temple Yunnan China by Rod Waddington, on Flickr
Baoshan Village Yunnan, China by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Shaxi Old Town Yunnan, China  by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Covered Bridge Yunnan China by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The Jumbo Kingdom Floating Restaurant, Aberdeen, Island South, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
The Jumbo Kingdom Floating Restaurant, Aberdeen, Island South, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Aberdeen, Island South, Hong Kong Island, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Aberdeen, Island South, Hong Kong Island, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Aberdeen, Island South, Hong Kong Island, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hangzhou ... 2012*
hangzhou_095 by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr
hangzhou_091 by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr
hangzhou_099 by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr
hangzhou_092 by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr
hangzhou_064 by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Baisha Street Yunnan China  by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Naxi Girl Yunnan China  by Rod Waddington, on Flickr
Bubblators Shaxi China by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Roasted Duck Yunnan China by Rod Waddington, on Flickr
Street Candid, Yunnan by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

D750-02DSC_3064-p-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr

D750-02DSC_3021-p-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr

D750-02DSC_3024-p-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr

D750-02DSC_3062-p-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr

D750-02DSC_3021-p-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pic story: Miao girl embraces her new semester in Guizhou


Pic story: Miao girl embraces her new semester in Guizhou-



english.news.cn




_Many photos in the provided link_

Pan Xuefei does homework at home in Dadai Miao Village, Bingmei Township, Congjiang County in Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Feb. 25, 2021. Pan Xuefei, a girl of the Miao ethnic group from Dadai Miao Village of Congjiang County in Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture of southwest China's Guizhou Province, is embracing her new semester at a middle school in Guizhou's capital city of Guiyang after graduating from a village elementary school. In recent years, Dadai Miao Village has seen a steady progress in people's living conditions as well as children's education. With the government's support, brand-new buildings have been built at local elementary schools and roads to and within the village have been paved. Girls' education has also received more attention from the government. Upon graduating from Dadai Elementary School in the fall of 2021, Pan Xuefei, together with nine other children in the village, got the opportunity to study at a middle school in the capital city of Guiyang benefiting from the government's paired support project. "My dream is to be a village teacher in my hometown," said Pan Xuefei. "I want to pass knowledge on to children like me in the mountainous area and help them see the outside world and pursue their dreams." (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

Long Bin (L) of Dadai Elementary School helps Pan Xuefei with her homework in Dadai Miao Village, Bingmei Township, Congjiang County in Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 25, 2021. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

Pan Xuefei calls her mom using a telephone especially prepared for the students from villages at Liduanfen Middle School in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Feb. 27, 2022.(Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

Pan Xuefei makes the bed at her dormitory at Liduanfen Middle School in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Feb. 27, 2022.(Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

Pan Xuefei waves goodbye to a teacher of Dadai Elementary School as she leaves for Guiyang in Dadai Miao Village, Bingmei Township, Congjiang County in Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 21, 2021.(Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pan Xuefei (2nd R) plays basketball on the playground at Dadai Elementary School in Dadai Miao Village, Bingmei Township, Congjiang County in Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 24, 2021.(Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

Combo photo shows Pan Xuefei attending a class at Liduanfen Middle School in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Feb. 27, 2022 (up); and Pan Xuefei attending a class at Dadai Elementary School in Dadai Miao Village, Bingmei Township, Congjiang County in Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 24, 2021.(Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

Combo photo shows Pan Xuefei (R) having dinner at Liduanfen Middle School in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Feb. 27, 2022 (up); and Pan Xuefei (2nd L) having dinner at Dadai Elementary School in Dadai Miao Village, Bingmei Township, Congjiang County in Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 24, 2021(Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

Combo photo shows Pan Xuefei (front) arranging her new textbooks at Liduanfen Middle School in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Feb. 27, 2022 (up); and Pan Xuefei heads for her peer's home to do homework in Dadai Miao Village, Bingmei Township, Congjiang County in Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Feb. 25, 2021.(Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong reports 37,529 new COVID-19 cases


Hong Kong reports 37,529 new COVID-19 cases-



english.news.cn





A citizen waits to see a doctor at a designated clinic in south China's Hong Kong, March 5, 2022. The Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) reported 37,529 new COVID-19 cases and 150 deaths on Saturday, official data showed. (Xinhua/Lo Ping Fai)




People wearing face masks on the streets of China's Hong Kong, March 5, 2022. The Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) reported 37,529 new COVID-19 cases and 150 deaths on Saturday, official data showed. (Xinhua/Lo Ping Fai)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's national legislature opens annual session


China's national legislature opens annual session-



english.news.cn




_Many,many,many photos of this event in the link provided..._

The fifth session of the 13th National People's Congress (NPC) opens at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing, capital of China, March 5, 2022. Leaders of the Communist Party of China and the state Xi Jinping, Li Keqiang, Wang Yang, Wang Huning, Zhao Leji, Han Zheng and Wang Qishan attended the opening meeting of the fifth session of the 13th NPC, and Li Zhanshu presided over the meeting. (Xinhua/Ju Peng)

Xi Jinping arrives for the opening meeting of the fifth session of the 13th National People's Congress (NPC) at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing, capital of China, March 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Ye)

The fifth session of the 13th National People's Congress (NPC) opens at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing, capital of China, March 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Gao Jie)

The fifth session of the 13th National People's Congress (NPC) opens at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing, capital of China, March 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)

Journalists work during the opening meeting of the fifth session of the 13th National People's Congress (NPC) at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing, capital of China, March 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Tibetan New Year celebrated in northwest China's Yushu


*People dressed in traditional costumes celebrate the Tibetan New Year in Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture of Yushu in northwest China's Qinghai Province, March 3, 2022. The Tibetan New Year, a traditional festival of the Tibetan ethnic group, falls on Thursday this year. (Photos: China News Service/Ma Mingyan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

XT3-DSCF6312-p-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr

XT3-DSCF6371-p-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr

XT3-DSCF6263-p-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr

XT3-DSCF6366-p-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr

XT3-DSCF4294-p-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ancient marionette art takes on new life in Shaanxi


In recent years, Heyang county in Shaanxi province has actively issued policies to support the development and inheritance of cultural practices. Activities including bringing intangible cultural heritages into campus, encouraging the revival of traditional repertory performances and opening...




www.chinadaily.com.cn






An inheritor of the Heyang marionette national intangible cultural heritage demonstrates how to operate the puppet to new students on Mar 4,2022. [Photos/Xinhua]



In recent years, Heyang county in Shaanxi province has actively issued policies to support the development and inheritance of cultural practices. Activities including bringing intangible cultural heritages into campus, encouraging the revival of traditional repertory performances and opening free weekend theaters for local people to appreciate the tradition and keep it alive for future generations.[Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese citizens evacuated from Ukraine arrive at Lanzhou Zhongchuan International Airport in Lanzhou, northwest China's Gansu Province, March 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Du Zheyu)

BEIJING, March 6 (Xinhua) -- The second batch of two temporary flights carrying Chinese citizens evacuated from Ukraine arrived safely in China on Sunday.

The first flight arrived in the city of Lanzhou, northwest China, at 2:15 p.m. The second flight arrived in Jinan, capital city of east China's Shandong Province, at 2:48 p.m.

Saturday saw the safe arrival of the first batch of temporary flights carrying Chinese citizens evacuated from Ukraine, with the planes touching down in Hangzhou and Zhengzhou.




__





Mainland health experts learn about latest progress of Hong Kong's vaccination program


Mainland health experts learn about latest progress of Hong Kong's vaccination program-



english.news.cn





A team of mainland health experts led by Liang Wannian (2nd L), head of the COVID-19 response expert panel under China's National Health Commission, visit a community testing center at To Kwa Wan Sports Center, accompanied by Secretary for Food and Health of the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) government Sophia Chan (1st L), in Hong Kong, south China, March 5, 2022. (Information Services Department of the Government of the HKSAR/Handout via Xinhua)

Some members of the team visited the Community Vaccination Center at Sun Yat Sen Memorial Park Sports Center in the morning to learn about its operation, the latest progress of Hong Kong's COVID-19 vaccination program, the workflow of vaccination, different channels for receiving vaccination service, as well as various measures to speed up the pace of vaccination of elderly persons and students.

The team also visited the Director's Command Post at the Fire and Ambulance Services Academy.

Secretary for the Civil Service of the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) government Patrick Nip (3rd L) introduces the latest progress of Hong Kong's COVID-19 vaccination program to the team of mainland health experts in Hong Kong, south China, March 6, 2022. (Information Services Department of the Government of the HKSAR/Handout via Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





People enjoy springtime across China


People enjoy springtime across China-



english.news.cn





People enjoy the springtime in Huaibei, east China's Anhui Province, March 6, 2022. (Photo by Wang Wen/Xinhua)

A child has fun in the springtime in Qingzhou, east China's Shandong Province, March 6, 2022. (Photo by Wang Jilin/Xinhua)

A child flies a kite in the springtime in Qingzhou City, east China's Shandong Province, March 6, 2022. (Photo by Wang Jilin/Xinhua)

People view blooming flowers in the springtime in Suining, southwest China's Sichuan Province, March 6, 2022. (Photo by Liu Changsong/Xinhua)

A child plays at a park in the springtime in Huai'an, east China's Jiangsu Province, March 6, 2022. (Photo by He Jinghua/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Pic story: inheritor of intangible cultural heritage of hemp weaving in Ningxia


Pic story: inheritor of intangible cultural heritage of hemp weaving in Ningxia-



english.news.cn





Zhang Jing (L) teaches the skills of hemp weaving to a villager in Yueyahu Township, Yinchuan, capital of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, March 4, 2022. Zhang Jing, an inheritor of intangible cultural heritage of hemp weaving, came to Yueyahu Township at the end of 2017, and set up a training class and a hemp weaving workshop here. Most of the trainees are women, with the youngest 26 years old and the oldest over 70.

In the past few years, Zhang Jing has been traveling between downtown Yinchuan and Yueyahu, teaching skills and sending raw materials to villagers, and bringing back rough-wrought products for post-processing. With these rough-wrought products, she designed daily necessities such as hand bags, storage baskets and key rings, and cultural and creative products combining cultural elements of Ningxia.

By learning weaving skills, women of Yueyahu not only mastered a skill of craft, but also obtained stronger belief of self-reliance. "Spiritual and cultural satisfaction is more valuable than economic benefits." Zhang Jing said. (Xinhua/Yang Zhisen)


Villagers weave hemp bags in Yueyahu Township, Yinchuan, capital of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, March 4, 2022.(Xinhua/Yang Zhisen)

Photo taken on March 4, 2022 shows the hemp weaving products displayed at the hemp weaving workshop in Yueyahu Township, Yinchuan, capital of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Yang Zhisen)

Villagers select the raw material of hemp weaving in Yueyahu Township, Yinchuan, capital of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, March 4, 2022.(Xinhua/Yang Zhisen)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Pic story of service center for disabled in C China's village


Pic story of service center for disabled in C China's village-



english.news.cn





Students from a school of Changsha experience farming at Shangshan service center for the disabled in Lianhuashan Village, Yuelu District of Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, March 4, 2022. Eight years ago, Xie Xiangqian, who suffered from severe burns, set up Shangshan service center for the disabled in his hometown Lianhuashan Village to provide employment opportunities for people with disabilities in surrounding villages.

The number of members in the service center gradually increased, and dormitories, canteens, chicken farms, fields and factories were established. Xie Xiangqian arranged jobs such as processing electronic components and making moxa sticks for the disabled in the center. In recent years, many primary and secondary schools have organized students to come to the center to experience farming under the guidance of the disabled.

"Here, people with disabilities encourage each other, talk to each other, take care of each other and live a happy life," Xie said. In the future, Xie hopes to turn the center into a disability support organization integrating rehabilitation, employment and elderly care. (Xinhua/Chen Zhenhai)

A person with disabilities processes electronic components at Shangshan service center for the disabled in Lianhuashan Village, Yuelu District of Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, March 3, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Zhenhai)

People with disabilities wash vegetables at Shangshan service center for the disabled in Lianhuashan Village, Yuelu District of Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, March 3, 2022.(Xinhua/Chen Zhenhai)

People with disabilities (1st and 2nd, R) of Shangshan service center for the disabled take part in a square dance with villagers in Lianhuashan Village, Yuelu District of Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, March 3, 2022.(Xinhua/Chen Zhenhai)

A person with disabilities prepares to have a meal at Shangshan service center for the disabled in Lianhuashan Village, Yuelu District of Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, March 3, 2022.(Xinhua/Chen Zhenhai)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_2342 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_2462 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_2346 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_2355 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_2464 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chengdu city downtown aerial view with dark clouds by plej_photo, on Flickr
Baihuatan bridge illuminated at night in Chengdu by plej_photo, on Flickr
QinTaiLu at night with light trails in Chengdu-China by plej_photo, on Flickr
Chengdu city skyline panorama at night with a river in the foreground by plej_photo, on Flickr
Chengdu Anshun bridge aerial view at night - China by plej_photo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: March 4 – 10


Ten photos from across China: March 4 – 10




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A Long March-2C carrier rocket carrying six satellites produced by Beijing-based GalaxySpace and a commercial remote sensing satellite blasts off from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Southwest China's Sichuan province, March 5, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

The delegation of the People's Republic of China parade into the National Stadium during the opening ceremony of the Beijing 2022 Paralympic Winter Games at the National Stadium in Beijing, March 4, 2022. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Mountain flowers bloom along the Xiling Gorge of Yangtze River in Yichang city, Central China's Hubei province, March 8, 2022. [Photo/chinanews.com.cn]

Two camels forage for food under a solar halo near Hami city, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uyghur autonomous region, March 9, 2022. [Photo/CFP]

A girl wearing a face mask plays with a dog in Hong Kong, March 6, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





"Power highways" in E China


"Power highways" in E China-



english.news.cn





CHIZHOU, March 11, 2022 (Xinhua) -- Aerial photo taken on March 10, 2022 shows electricians working on the Lingzhou-Shaoxing 800-kilovolt direct current transmission line over the Yangtze River in Chizhou, east China's Anhui Province. At a height of up to 280 meters over the Yangtze River in Chizhou, east China's Anhui Province, a team of utility technicians recently carried out an overhaul for the Lingzhou-Shaoxing 800-kilovolt direct current transmission line.

The ultra-high-voltage (UHV) power transmission project stretching from Lingzhou of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region all the way to Shaoxing of east China's Zhejiang Province, is an important part of the country's massive power network often termed "power highways," built to transmit electricity from its resources-rich west to the more developed, power-thirsty east. (Xinhua/Zhou Mu)

CHIZHOU, March 11, 2022 (Xinhua) -- Aerial photo taken on March 10, 2022 shows an electrician working on the Lingzhou-Shaoxing 800-kilovolt direct current transmission line over the Yangtze River in Chizhou, east China's Anhui Province (Photo by Zhao Xianfu/Xinhua)


CHIZHOU, March 11, 2022 (Xinhua) -- Electricians work on the Lingzhou-Shaoxing 800-kilovolt direct current transmission line over the Yangtze River in Chizhou, east China's Anhui Province, March 10, 2022.(Xinhua/ Zheng Xianlie & Zhou Mu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese citizens evacuated from Ukraine board a shuttle bus that will take them to a quarantine hotel upon arriving at Taoxian International Airport in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, March 11, 2022. The tenth temporary flight carrying Chinese citizens evacuated from Ukraine returned home safely on Friday. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)


Chinese citizens evacuated from Ukraine arrive at Hangzhou Xiaoshan International Airport in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, March 10, 2022. Two temporary flights carrying Chinese citizens evacuated from Ukraine arrived in China safely on Thursday. (Photo by Shou Hang/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Traditional tie-dye products of Buyi ethnic group in Guizhou popular among tourists - People's Daily Online


Some young women of the Buyi ethnic group made tie-dye products for visitors to the Wanfenglin sce



en.people.cn






Some young women of the Buyi ethnic group make tie-dye products at the Wanfenglin scenic spot, Xingyi city, southwest China's Guizhou Province. (People's Daily Online/Tu Min)

During one step of the tie-dyeing process, the dyed cloth is washed in clean water. (People's Daily Online/Tu Min)

Some young women of the Buyi ethnic group check on the dyed cloth. (People's Daily Online/Tu Min)


Photo shows some tie-dye products of the Buyi ethnic group. (People's Daily Online/Tu Min)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai*
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


rising from the fog~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr


建筑群 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giants - to the left by Brice Retailleau, on Flickr


Towers of Peoples Park by hugociss, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_5830 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_5838 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09557 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09567 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_5897 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

BoBo is a senior at the University of Saint Joseph in Macau and a part-time entertainer. She has been a part-time model since high school. Four years in college, BoBo didn't ask the family for a penny. The tuition fee of 40,000 yuan a year is paid by her own money. She said that the family conditions are ordinary, and if you don't earn money, you can't go to university.
Shopping guides in clothing stores, coffee shop waiters, racing models, TV entertainers... These are all part-time jobs during BoBo University. In a clothing store, you have to wear a suit in summer, stand for 8 hours a day, walk around with your clothes, and your feet are often blistered; when you are a model for public relations activities, you have to stand at the door all the time, keep smiling, and keep your mouth open all day. Laugh stiffly. BoBo described his university life as very busy and tiring, but his studies were a little short.
The travel experience in many cities in the mainland has given BoBo a clear understanding of the difference between the mainland and Macau. In the mainland, everyone doesn't bring any money, they can handle everything with a mobile phone, while in Macau, they use cash more. The mainland is very big, and there are a lot of food and shopping. She likes the food stalls in the mainland, especially the crayfish. In the eyes of BoBo, the scenery of the mainland is also richer and more beautiful than that of Macau. She has always wanted to go to Jiuzhaigou, but unfortunately she didn't make it due to the earthquake. On graduation trip, BoBo wants to visit Daocheng Yading and Zhangjiajie.
After graduation, she wants to learn to cook and then open a vegetarian restaurant. In her opinion, if she can stabilize in Macau, her life will be very happy. The small Macau is like a safe island, making young people here feel comfortable and comfortable. At the same time, when choosing the future, the mainland has given this session of Macao youth more opportunities.Photography: Edited by Xie Kuangshi | Wang Wei Produced by Sina Pictures 2020-01-02


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
silhouette city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Shanghai cityscape by Untung Hoo, on Flickr
Three Tall Scrapers by PhotonMix, on Flickr
Shanghai by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China 2018 by Kris Excell, on Flickr
P9080070 by Colin Howley, on Flickr

Still A Bit Skinny by Nayeem KALAM, on Flickr
Untitled by Wen-Cheng Liu, on Flickr

Nanpu bridge #photography #rooftop #cityscape #nightscape #building #bridg #architecture #shanghai #cool #lights #transportation by hank han, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong by KWAN LO, on Flickr

Hong Kong by KWAN LO, on Flickr

Hong Kong by KWAN LO, on Flickr

Hong Kong by KWAN LO, on Flickr

Hong Kong by KWAN LO, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong by KWAN LO, on Flickr

Hong Kong by KWAN LO, on Flickr

Hong Kong by KWAN LO, on Flickr

Hong Kong by KWAN LO, on Flickr

Hong Kong by KWAN LO, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan*

Incense for sale by cameroonjb, on Flickr
Dadaocheng Wharf by cameroonjb, on Flickr

Ciyou Temple by cameroonjb, on Flickr

Raohe Night Market by cameroonjb, on Flickr

Shifen Old Streets by cameroonjb, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

she reminds me strongly Emma, the gentle blade 
凌晨 LING-CHEN by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An image captured along the Nujiang River Valley of Dengchen county in the Tibet autonomous region shows a snow leopard. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Images captured along the Nujiang River Valley in Dengchen county of the Tibet autonomous region show that the area is a quality ecosystem for certain carnivores, the Shanshui Conservation Center said.

After starting in 2017 as a trial, a biodiversity survey was completed by the center jointly with the Dengchen county forestry and grassland bureau.

An image captured along the Nujiang River Valley of Dengchen county in the Tibet autonomous region shows a common leopard. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

An images captured along the Nujiang River Valley of Dengchen county in the Tibet autonomous region shows an Eurasian lynx. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A snow leopard on a rock in Nagchu, Tibet autonomous region. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Image data captured in a recent survey show that all 10 counties and one district in Nagchu, Tibet autonomous region, are home to rare species, including snow leopards and other animals, China News Service reported.

Since December, the city's forestry and grassland bureau and the Shanshui Conservation Center placed more than 140 infrared cameras. More than 100 images showing active snow leopards were captured.

A snow leopard on a hill in Nagchu, Tibet autonomous region. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Lynxes in Nagchu, Tibet autonomous region. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong by KWAN LO, on Flickr

Hong Kong by KWAN LO, on Flickr

Hong Kong by KWAN LO, on Flickr

Hong Kong by KWAN LO, on Flickr

Hong Kong by KWAN LO, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sina Entertainment News On March 11, Guan Xiaotong's martial arts blockbuster was released, wearing a red costume with a cool feeling. (photos/sina.cn)*


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan*

Taipei 101 from Elephant Mountain by cameroonjb, on Flickr

Peace Park by cameroonjb, on Flickr
Longshan Temple by cameroonjb, on Flickr
Longshan Temple by cameroonjb, on Flickr
Longshan Temple by cameroonjb, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Taipei streets by cameroonjb, on Flickr

Taipei streets by cameroonjb, on Flickr

Taipei streets by cameroonjb, on Flickr

Taipei streets by cameroonjb, on Flickr

Taipei streets by cameroonjb, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_Little River _by Li Yunche. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Child singer Li Yunche released the music video for his new song _Little River _on March 12, the fourth music video produced by Zhuoyue Children's Voice Studio after _Joy in Kindergarten _by Zhang Yutong, _Petunia _by Ren Qianyu and _Wish of a Paper Crane_by Cui Tianze.

The lyrics were written by musician Guo Zhikai and the music videos were produced by director Guo Jiayi's team.

_Petunia _by Ren Qianyu. [Photo provided to China Daily]

_Wish of a Paper Crane _by Cui Tianze. [Photo provided to China Daily]

_Joy in Kindergarten _by Zhang Yutong. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Dujiangyan Zhongshuge: a surreal bookstore in SW China


*
Photos show the interior of Zhongshuge bookstore in Dujiangyan, southwest China's Sichuan Province, March 15, 2022. Dujiangyan Zhongshuge relies on strategically placed mirrors and gleaming black tile floor to create a stunning illusion that makes the place look like an endless bookworm’s paradise. The entity won the professional judges award of the 2021 A+ Awards and has been attracting visitors with its unique design. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Lang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Twin skyscrapers of Guiyang International Trade Center see first exterior wall cleaning


Twin skyscrapers of Guiyang International Trade Center see first exterior wall cleaning-



english.news.cn





A skyscraper window cleaner fastens his safety harness before cleaning the exterior of Guiyang International Trade Center in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, March 15, 2022. The 335-meter-high twin skyscrapers of Guiyang International Trade Center recently saw their first exterior wall cleaning this year. The cleaning, carried out by eight workers, is expected to take about 20 days. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)




Skyscraper window cleaners clean the exterior of Guiyang International Trade Center in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, March 15, 2022. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DPPA00013591 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00013578 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00013649 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00013580 by 十三 葉, on Flickr
DPPA00013582 by 十三 葉, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Machines, not yaks, plow in Tibet, but tradition remains


Dressed in their newest and best traditional attire, Tibetan farmers in the villages of Lhasa, Tibet autonomous region, participated in annual ceremonies on Wednesday to mark the start of this year's plowing season.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Dressed in their newest and best traditional attire, Tibetan farmers in Chushul county and the Dagze district of Lhasa, Tibet, participate in spring plowing ceremonies on March 16, 2022. [all Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



As the brilliant plateau sun shot its first rays from the distant snow-capped mountains to the farms of the Lhasa River Valley, villagers gathered in the fields in the brisk air for religious prayers, butter tea, barley wine, traditional songs and dances to express their hope for a good harvest.

Yaks and horses no longer pull the plows as they did decades ago in most villages; however, the cultivators dress up as yaks in some villages to show gratitude to the animals or commemorate their traditional role.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing Winter Paralympics gift making drives economic development


The making of Tang dolls, a Beijing Winter Paralympics gift, drives economic development in Huishui county, Qiannan Buyi and Miao autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Guizhou province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Beijing Winter Paralympics gift Tang dolls are on display in Huishui county, Qiannan Buyi and Miao autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Guizhou province, on March 14, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A woman makes one of Tang dolls, the Beijing Winter Paralympics gift, in Huishui county, Qiannan Buyi and Miao autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Guizhou province, on March 14, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A woman takes photos of Tang dolls, the Beijing Winter Paralympics gift, in Huishui county, Qiannan Buyi and Miao autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Guizhou province, on March 14, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Two women check quality of Tang dolls, the Beijing Winter Paralympics gift, in Huishui county, Qiannan Buyi and Miao autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Guizhou province, on March 14, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Two women talk about techniques of making Tang dolls, the Beijing Winter Paralympics gift, in Huishui county, Qiannan Buyi and Miao autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Guizhou province, on March 14, 2022. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Spring tea harvest in full swing







www.chinadaily.com.cn






Workers pick tea leaves at a tea garden in Pujiang county, Chengdu city, Sichuan province, March 16, 2022.[Photos/IC]

Aerial photo taken on March 13, 2022, shows a tea garden in Chun'an county in East China's Zhejiang province.[Photo/IC]

Farmers pick tea leaves at a tea garden in Huilongshan Yao autonomous county, Zixing city, Hunan province, March 16, 2022.[Photo/IC]

A worker processes freshly picked tea leaves at a factory in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, March 16, 2022.[Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Jilin City makes efforts to ensure sufficient supply of goods and food


Jilin City makes efforts to ensure sufficient supply of goods and food-



english.news.cn





A man selects vegetables at a supermarket in Jilin City, northeast China's Jilin Province, March 16, 2022. Local authorities of Jilin are making every effort to ensure sufficient supplies of goods and food amid the recent COVID-19 resurgence. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)

Aerial photo taken on March 15, 2022 shows vendors selling vegetables at a market in Jilin City, northeast China's Jilin Province. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)

A vendor sells vegetables at a market in Jilin City, northeast China's Jilin Province, March 15, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)

People select vegetables at a supermarket in Jilin City, northeast China's Jilin Province, March 16, 2022.. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)

A staff member checks online orders at a supermarket in Jilin City, northeast China's Jilin Province, March 16, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Wild Asian elephants rescued in Xishuangbanna, SW China


Wild Asian elephants rescued in Xishuangbanna, SW China-



english.news.cn






Wildlife conservation workers rescue Asian elephant "Longlong" in Xishuangbanna Dai Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Yunnan Province in July of 2021.

A baby elephant in Xishuangbanna was abandoned by its herd only about two months after its birth due to severe injuries of its leg in July of 2021.

The elephant was rescued and sent to the Asian Elephant Breeding and Rescue Center in Xishuangbanna for treatment and was named "Longlong". Under the care of wildlife conservation workers, "Longlong" has recovered health.

The Asian Elephant Breeding and Rescue Center has successfully rescued more than 20 wild Asian elephants since its establishment in 2008. (Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC09972 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC00021 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC00048 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC00032 by Ken Lai, on Flickr
DSC00029 by Ken Lai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: March 11 – 17


Ten photos from across China: March 11 – 17




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Team China's para ice hockey players celebrate winning bronze at the Beijing 2022 Paralympic Winter Games following a 4-0 triumph over South Korea at the National Indoor Stadium, March 12, 2022. [Photo/Chinanews.com]

Dressed in their best traditional attire, farmers in Tajie, a village in Dagze district of Lhasa, Tibet autonomous region, participate in annual spring plowing ceremonies on March 16, 2022. TENZIN LHAZY/TIBET DAILY

A team of 300 Chinese mainland medical workers gets ready to depart from Liantang Port in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong province, for Hong Kong to help with the fight against the COVID-19 epidemic, March 16, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A cat enjoys cherry blossoms with its owner at the Zhongshan Botanical Garden in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, March 13, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A man walks his robot dog in Guanyinqiao business district, Southwest China's Chongqing municipality, March 11, 2022. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Cold snap brings the coats back out


A cold snap is forecast to cause heavy snow in North China from Thursday to Friday, just as people have just put away their down jackets and readied themselves for spring, weather forecasters said.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A couple poses for marriage photos in the snow with the Corner Tower of the Palace Museum as the background in Beijing on March 17, 2022. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

A citizen braves the snow to ride on the road in Beijing on March 17, 2022. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Parents pick up their children after school in Beijing on March 17, 2022. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Students ride bicycles home after school. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Women walking in the snow near the Palace Museum's Shenwumen, or the Gate of Divine Prowess. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China sees largest oil price increase in nine years


A new round of refined oil price adjustment started on Thursday in China, registering the largest increase in nine years.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A gas station worker refuels a car in Huaian, Jiangsu province, on March 17, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A new round of refined oil price adjustment started on Thursday in China, registering the largest increase in nine years.

According to a notice from the National Development and Reform Commission, the domestic gasoline and diesel prices were raised by 750 yuan and 720 yuan per ton, respectively, starting at midnight on March 17.

Under the current pricing mechanism, when international crude oil prices change by more than 50 yuan per ton and remain at that level for 10 working days, the prices of refined oil products are adjusted accordingly.

Cars line up to wait for refueling at a gas station in Nanchang, Jiangxi province, on March 16, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Cars line up to wait for refueling at a gas station in Taiyuan, Shanxi province, on March 17, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A gas station worker refuels a car in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on March 17, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Cars line up to wait for refueling at a gas station in Taiyuan, Shanxi province, on March 17, 2022. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Grotto with big Buddha in Shanxi reopens


After 10 days of upgrades, Grotto 5 of the Yungang Grottoes in Datong, Shanxi province, reopened to the public on Monday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






After 10 days of upgrades Grotto 5 of the Yungang Grottoes in Datong, Shanxi province, reopened to the public on Monday. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


There are more than 2,300 Buddhist statues in Grotto 5, which is 17.4 meters high and 18.7 meters wide. It is known for its 17.4-meter-tall Buddha, the tallest in the grottoes.

The grottoes are a world cultural heritage site with a history of more than 1,500 years.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_4527 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4564 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4599 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4622 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4646 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Across China: Never too late! 66-yr-old farmer becomes online sensation as skilled drummer


Across China: Never too late! 66-yr-old farmer becomes online sensation as skilled drummer-



english.news.cn





Undated photo shows Xu Baokun, a farmer, playing the drums, and her son dancing nearby, at Changtang Village of Fuwang Township in Pubei County, Qinzhou City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua)

NANNING, March 17 (Xinhua) -- Xu Baokun, 66, had never imagined that one day she would become a social media influencer with a following of nearly 140,000.

Xu's videos on the short-video platform Douyin, the Chinese version of TikTok, playing the drum set with utter confidence have set the internet on fire, with netizens calling her "cool grandma."

A farmer from south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, she has toiled in the fields since she was young. But, with age, she developed some spine-related ailments, restricting her movements, which made her life insipid.

Things, however, changed last year when Xu's son Yang He, who teaches others music in neighboring Guangdong Province, brought a drum set on his visit home.

Undated photo shows Xu Baokun, a farmer, doing farm work at Changtang Village of Fuwang Township in Pubei County, Qinzhou City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua)

Undated photo shows Xu Baokun, a farmer, learning to play the drums at Changtang Village of Fuwang Township in Pubei County, Qinzhou City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua)

Undated photo shows Xu Baokun, a farmer, playing the drums during a wedding ceremony at Changtang Village of Fuwang Township in Pubei County, Qinzhou City, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Photo story: visually impaired girl plays Beijing 2022 theme song Snowflake


Photo story: visually impaired girl plays Beijing 2022 theme song Snowflake-



english.news.cn





Ma Yifei plays the piano during a music class in Yinchuan, northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, May 16, 2018.

For Ma Yifei, a 16-year-old visually impaired girl, the violin piece of the Beijing 2022 theme song, Snowflake, that she played in the closing ceremony of the Beijing 2022 Paralympic Winter Games, is her best gift for Paralympians across the globe.

Ma, a sophomore in Ningxia Special Education High School in northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, lost her eyesight at the age of two through illness. With the hope that music would serve as an extra way to reach out to the world, she started to learn to play the piano at five and violin at nine.

"It took a few thousand times for her to play a piece correctly as she always played the wrong notes because she could not see the keyboard." said Ma's mother.

"Sadness or joy, each piece is different," Ma said, adding that although Snowflake is related to winter, she can feel "warmth, hope and light." (Photo by Li Jing/Xinhua)

Ma Yifei plays games with friends in Ningxia Special Education School in Yinchuan, northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, May 21, 2013.(Photo by Li Jing/Xinhua)

Ma Yifei plays the piano during a music class in Yinchuan, northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, May 16, 2018. (Photo by Li Jing/Xinhua)

Ma Yifei (dressed in pink) plays the violin during the closing ceremony of the Beijing 2022 Paralympic Winter Games at the National Stadium in Beijing, capital of China, March 13, 2022.(Xinhua/Lan Hongguang)

Ma Yifei plays the Beijing 2022 theme song, Snowflake, on her violin at home in Yinchuan, northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, March 14, 2022.(Photo by Li Jing/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing: A snowy welcome of spring


Beijing saw tourists flocking to the Imperial Palace, the Summer Palace, and other scenic spots on Friday as the city experienced another round of snowfall.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Visitors in traditional attire pose for a photo at the Imperial Palace in Beijing, March 18, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Beijing saw tourists flocking to the Imperial Palace, the Summer Palace, and other scenic spots on Friday as the city experienced another round of snowfall.

On Friday, China's meteorological authorities renewed a blue alert for heavy snow in some regions of the country, just as people were putting away their down jackets and preparing for spring.


Magnolia flowers blossom in the snow and attract tourists at the Summer Palace in Beijing, March 18, 2022. [Photos by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Tourists visit the Imperial Palace in Beijing in the snow, March 18, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Mountain peach flowers blossom in the snow and attract tourists at the Summer Palace in Beijing, March 18, 2022. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's urban blueprint for the middle Yangtze River


China's city cluster in the middle reaches of the Yangtze River covering Hubei, Hunan and Jiangxi provinces has played an important role in China's economic and social development.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A worker checks a printing circuit board at a workshop in Ruichang, Jiangxi province, on March 14, 2022. [Photo/IC]

By 2025, the cluster will further increase its contribution to the country's economic aggregate figures and boost the development of the Yangtze River Economic Belt and the rise of Central China as well as the country's high-quality development, according to a notification issued by the National Development and Reform Commission.

A photo taken on Sept 16, 2021, shows the first International Summit on BeiDou Navigation applications in Changsha, Central China's Hunan province. [Photo/Xinhua]

Staff members from taxation departments visit a service company to improve work in Yichun, Jiangxi province, on Aug 27, 2021. [Photo/IC]

Cargo ships in Yichang, Central China's Hubei province, on March 15, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A test train runs on the Zhengzhou-Wanzhou High-speed Railway in Xiangyang, Hubei province. [Photo by YANG DONG/FOR CHINA DAILY]

The cluster will improve the comprehensive transportation system, strengthen energy security and water conservancy and jointly build new infrastructure with the aid of 5G and Internet Protocol version 6 technologies.

It will speed up the large-scale deployment and wider application of 5G mobile communications networks, work to expand the coverage of gigabit optical fiber access networks and carry out the commercial deployment of IPv6 and single-stack trials across the board.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai City-31 by Bruce A Everett, on Flickr

Skymning by Johan Bergenstråhle, on Flickr


China, Shanghai - Stalinist style Shanghai Exhibition Center in modern urban landscape - July 2010 by Cyprien Hauser, on Flickr

Shanghai by SHUO LIN, on Flickr


park by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai*

clean air by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

Shanghai Bund and Pudong area by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr


Pudong Night by Bjorn Borgers, on Flickr


arm-in-arm by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

Shanghai #12 - Pudong constrats [Explored] by Franck Michel, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC00172 by Kevin168+, on Flickr
DSC00008 by Kevin168+, on Flickr
DSC00115 by Kevin168+, on Flickr
DSC00046 by Kevin168+, on Flickr
DSC00070 by Kevin168+, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*China 2014-2015*

Canton China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Canton China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Guangxi China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Canton China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*China 2013*
Canton China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Canton China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Canton China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Canton China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Canton China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai China (Explored March 18, 2022) by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Shanghai China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Guangzhou China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Guangzhou China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Shanghai Disneyland by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Guangzhou China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Shanghai China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Shanghai China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Shanghai China（Explored 1 January 2022） by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Shanghai China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Macau 2019*
A938017-R1-25-12 by ilya, on Flickr
A938017-R1-28-9 by ilya, on Flickr
A938017-R1-32-5 by ilya, on Flickr
A000857-R1-09-27A by ilya, on Flickr
A938017-R1-01-36 by ilya, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chengdu Skyline aerial view by plej_photo, on Flickr
Chengdu Temple by plej_photo, on Flickr
Chengdu - la fillette et les bulles by plej_photo, on Flickr

kissing in Chengdu by plej_photo, on Flickr
Chengdu Global Center by plej_photo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC00236-1 by Kevin168+, on Flickr
DSC00119 by Kevin168+, on Flickr
DSC00220 by Kevin168+, on Flickr
DSC00209 by Kevin168+, on Flickr
DSC00014 by Kevin168+, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's F1 driver Zhou Guanyu makes history on debut in F1 Bahrain Grand Prix



Alfa Romeo team principal Fred Vasseur (L) chats with Zhou Guanyu before his debut race. (DPPI/Handout via Xinhua)



Alfa Romeo's Zhou Guanyu drives for position during the season-opening Bahrain Grand Prix, Sakir, Bahrain, March 20, 2022. China's Zhou Guanyu, in his debut race, finished tenth for Alfa Romeo, scoring a point in his first race. (Photos/ICphoto)

China's Zhou Guanyu, in his debut race, finished tenth for Alfa Romeo, scoring a point in his first race. (Photo/ICphoto)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Graphic designer reviving age-old tea ritual


A 40-year-old Shanghai resident has used tea and spoons to create nearly 200 patterns based on ancient paintings. Han Zheming does so as part of a revival of tea art or dian cha, which was a ritual in the Song Dynasty (960-1279).




www.chinadaily.com.cn




40-year-old Shanghai resident Han Zheming has created nearly 200 patterns in tea cups based on ancient paintings, as part of a revival of tea art, or _dian cha_. [Photos provided to China Daily]

"It's like adding bells and whistles to tea art and gives people a stronger sense of occasion so drinking tea is more fun," Han said.


It's his intention to bring the old ritual back to modern life and have more people appreciate the charm. _Dian cha _in modern brewing enhances the taste of tea, Han said.


Chinese tea culture started to enjoy popularity in the Tang Dynasty (618-907) and flourished in the Song Dynasty.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Zoo in Lhasa, Tibet, reopens with special offer


The Chushul Zoo in Lhasa, Tibet autonomous region, resumed operations on Sunday after 140 days of closure.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A breeder feeds camels at the Chushul Zoo in Lhasa, Tibet autonomous region. [Photos by Kunga Lezang/China News Service]

The Chushul Zoo in Lhasa, Tibet autonomous region, resumed operations on Sunday after 140 days of closure.

The zoo said on Monday that it had been closed to visitors for the past three months to prevent risks from the COVID-19 pandemic. In addition, some animals are not normally observable during the cold season.

In a special offer to attract visitors between March 20 and April 20, any visitor born under the zodiac sign of the tiger gets free admission.

Two lions at the Chushul Zoo in Lhasa, Tibet autonomous region. [Photo by Kunga Lezang/China News Service]

Two tigers at the Chushul Zoo in Lhasa, Tibet autonomous region. [Photo by Kunga Lezang/China News Service]

Ostriches at the Chushul Zoo in Lhasa, Tibet autonomous region. [Photo by Kunga Lezang/China News Service]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Another two flights taking back Chinese citizens evacuated from Ukraine return safely


Another two flights taking back Chinese citizens evacuated from Ukraine return safely-



english.news.cn





Chinese citizens evacuated from Ukraine arrive at Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, March 21, 2022. Another two temporary flights carrying Chinese citizens evacuated from Ukraine returned home safely on Monday.(Xinhua/Shen Bohan)

BEIJING, March 21 (Xinhua) -- Another two temporary flights carrying Chinese citizens evacuated from Ukraine returned home safely on Monday.

At 8:03 a.m., the first flight arrived in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, and the second flight arrived at 8:39 a.m. in Zhengzhou City in central China.

Prior to Monday, 17 temporary flights taking Chinese nationals back from Ukraine have already returned home safely.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's first cargo airport completes flight-test of air freighter


China's first cargo airport completes flight-test of air freighter-



english.news.cn






An air freighter taxis at the Ezhou Huahu Airport in Ezhou, central China's Hubei Province, March 19, 2022. The Ezhou Huahu Airport completed its flight-test of air freighter on Saturday. The airport is the country's first cargo airport, with the functional orientation of the air cargo hub and feeder airport for passenger transport. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)

Photo taken on March 19, 2022 shows a view of the Ezhou Huahu Airport in Ezhou, central China's Hubei Province. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)

An air freighter flies over the Ezhou Huahu Airport in Ezhou, central China's Hubei Province, March 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)

An air freighter flies over the Ezhou Huahu Airport in Ezhou, central China's Hubei Province, March 19, 2022.(Xinhua/Xiao Yijiu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_My condolences to the families & friends that lost loved ones in the China Eastern accident._

Rescuers set out to the plane crash site of Tengxian County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, March 21, 2022. A passenger plane with 132 people aboard crashed in south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region Monday afternoon, said the regional emergency management department. (Xinhua)

NANNING, March 21 (Xinhua) -- A passenger plane with 132 people aboard crashed in south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region Monday afternoon, said the regional emergency management department.

The Boeing 737 aircraft of China Eastern Airlines, which took off from Kunming and was bound for Guangzhou, crashed at about 2:38 p.m. into a mountainous area near the Molang village in Tengxian County in the city of Wuzhou, causing a mountain fire, according to the department.

The 132 people onboard flight MU5735 were 123 passengers and nine crew members, said the Civil Aviation Administration of China on its website. The administration said it has initiated the emergency response mechanism and dispatched a working team to the site.

The fire has been put out and the rescue operation is underway, said Chen Jie, an official with the regional emergency management department.

The Wuzhou fire brigade has sent 117 firefighters with 23 fire trucks to the site. Further 538 firefighters from other parts of Guangxi have been dispatched to join in the rescue efforts, the regional fire department said at its Weibo account.

Photo taken with a mobile phone shows the plane crash site in Tengxian County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, March 21, 2022. (Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Beijing 2022*

Photo taken with a mobile phone shows the ceiling of a bookstore in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 28, 2022. (Xinhua/Meng Tao)

Photo taken with a mobile phone shows the National Stadium, also known as the Bird's Nest, in Beijing, capital of China, March 13, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Chao)

Photo taken with a mobile phone shows an interior view of Beijing Daxing International Airport in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Chuanqi)

Photo taken with a mobile phone shows the National Stadium, also known as the Bird's Nest, and the National Aquatics Center, also known as the Ice Cube, in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)

Photo taken with a mobile phone shows an architecture in the Universal Beijing Resort, in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 13, 2022. (Xinhua/Tian Chenxu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

XT3-DSCF2599-p-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr

XT3-DSCF8850-p-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr

XT3-DSCF2616-p-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr

XT3-DSCF2576-p-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr

XT3-DSCF2504-p-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Live streaming base starts operations in Beijing


Covering more than 4,000 square meters, the base provides space and devices for live streaming vendors of mainly cosmetics, pharmaceuticals, health and sport products.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Products are checked before a live streaming at the Xingyao live streaming base in Beijing, on March 16. Covering more than 4,000 square meters, the base provides space and devices for live streaming vendors of cosmetics, pharmaceuticals, health and sport products. [Photo/Xinhua]

A hostess promotes products during a live streaming on March 16. [Photo/Xinhua]

A hostess reviews her live streaming video at the Xingyao live streaming base in Beijing on March 16. [Photo/Xinhua]

Camera crews work at the Xingyao live streaming base in Beijing on March 16. [Photo/Xinhua]

Live streaming data is monitored at the Xingyao live streaming base in Beijing on March 16. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Top 10 Chinese cities for consumer satisfaction in 2021


Suzhou, Hangzhou and Qingdao were the top three cities in the latest comprehensive score for consumer satisfaction in 100 cities across China, according to a ranking released by the China Consumers Association on March 13.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Suzhou, Hangzhou and Qingdao were the top three cities in the latest comprehensive score for consumer satisfaction in 100 cities across China, according to a ranking released by the China Consumers Association on March 13.

Data showed the comprehensive score for consumer satisfaction continued to show a steady upward trend for the fourth year, breaking through the 80-point mark for the first time. It stood at 80.59 points last year, picking up 1.27 points from 2020.

The association has carried out consumer satisfaction assessments since 2017. The 100 evaluated cities include municipalities, provincial capital cities and cities with higher total retail sales.

Consumers browse for perfume at a Young Beast store in a shopping mall in Beijing in July 2021. [Photo provided to China Daily]

People visit Yuyuan Garden during the week-long National Day holiday in Shanghai on Oct 2, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Women perform a dragon dance in Changzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, on Feb 23, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Visitors check out flexible grips during the World Internet of Things Expo in Wuxi, Jiangsu province, in Sept 2019. [Photo by ZHU JIPENG/FOR CHINA DAILY]

People select lanterns at the Fuzimiao scenic spot in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, on Feb 13, 2022, two days ahead of Lantern Festival. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Farms a hive of activity across China- China.org.cn


*

A farmer operates a drone in a field in Qingshan Town of Chongyang County, central China's Hubei Province, on the date of Chunfen, which falls on March 20, 2022. Chunfen, or spring equinox, is an important date for Chinese farmers. Not only is it one of the 24 solar terms on the Chinese lunar calendar that reflect changes in the seasons, but it also signals the start of one of the year's busiest farming periods. This year, Chunfen falls on March 20, and farms across the country are already a hive of activity. [Photo by Wu Zhizun/Xinhua]

A farmer works in an orchard in Wuma Town of Bozhou, east China's Anhui Province, on the date of Chunfen, which falls on March 20, 2022. [Photo by Liu Qinli/Xinhua]

Aerial photo shows farmers working in the field in Longshan County of Xiangxi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture, central China's Hunan Province, on the date of Chunfen, which falls on March 20, 2022. [Photo by Ceng Xianghui/Xinhua]

Farmers work in the field in Guangshun Town of Changshun County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, on the date of Chunfen, which falls on March 20, 2022.[Photo by Tao Liang/Xinhua]

A farmer works in the field in Guangshun Town of Changshun County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, on the date of Chunfen, which falls on March 20, 2022. [Photo by Tao Liang/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Passenger plane carrying 132 crashes in south China- China.org.cn


*

Photo taken with a mobile phone shows temporary tents set for rescue efforts at the plane crash site in Tengxian County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, March 22, 2022. A passenger plane with 132 people aboard crashed in south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region on Monday afternoon, the regional emergency management department said. The China Eastern Airlines Boeing 737 aircraft, which departed from Kunming and was bound for Guangzhou, crashed into a mountainous area near the Molang village in Tengxian County in the city of Wuzhou at 2:38 p.m., causing a mountain fire, according to the department. The airline said the cause of the accident will be fully investigated. [Photos by Zhou Hua/Xinhua]


Photo taken with a mobile phone shows pieces of a crashed passenger plane's wreckage found at the crash site in Tengxian County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, March 22, 2022.[Photos by Zhou Hua/Xinhua]

Photo taken with a mobile phone shows rescuers conducting search and rescue work around the plane crash site in Tengxian County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, March 21, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_4527 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4558 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4585 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4599 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4619 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Members, I was told in another forum that I have posted the above photos previously..so..without further delay..

DSC_5705 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_5695 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09467 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09460 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_5682 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Beijing 2015*

景泰蓝cloisonne enamel by QuantFoto, on Flickr

景泰蓝cloisonne enamel-九龙壁 by QuantFoto, on Flickr

景泰蓝cloisonne enamel by QuantFoto, on Flickr

Tanzhe Si 潭柘寺 I love the red of Leica Vidvid Film mode.-- Leica M-P Type240 by QuantFoto, on Flickr

Tanzhe Si 潭柘寺 -- Leica M-P Type240 by QuantFoto, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

2019 - Taiwan - Kaohsiung - 5 - Dragon & Tiger Pagodas by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2019 - Taiwan - Kaohsiung - 6 - Wuliting Pavilion by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2019 - Taiwan - Kaohsiung - 7 - Spring or Autumn Pavillion by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2019 - Taiwan - Kaohsiung - 9 - Tzu Chi Palace by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2019 - Taiwan - Kaohsiung - 15 - At Rest by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

2016 - China - Beijing - Beijing West International Trade Hotel by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Beijing - Resetting Pavers by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Beijing - Temple of Heaven - Morning Seniors by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Beijing - Exercising in Clour by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Beijing - Senior Exercise Stretch by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

2016 - China - Beijing - Forbidden City - Little Princess by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Beijing - Jade Shopping - 1 of 3 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Beijing - Jade Shopping - 2 of 3 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Beijing - Jade Shopping - 3 of 3 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Beijing - Forbidden City - Biker by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Crashed plane's black box recovered: rescuer


Crashed plane's black box recovered: rescuer-



english.news.cn






This image captured from video footage shows a black box of the crashed plane is recovered, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, March 23, 2022. (Xinhua)









All-out search for black boxes of crashed passenger plane underway: official


Rescuers are making all-out efforts to retrieve the black boxes of a passenger plane with 132 people aboard that crashed in South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region Monday afternoon, an official with the Civil Aviation Administration of China said Tuesday night.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






NANNING -- Rescuers are making all-out efforts to retrieve the black boxes of a passenger plane with 132 people aboard that crashed in South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region Monday afternoon, an official with the Civil Aviation Administration of China said Tuesday night.

The plane was severely damaged and the investigation is very difficult, Zhu Tao, head of CAAC aviation safety office, told a press briefing.

At present, the investigation team is carrying out a full probe in accordance with the procedures, with rescuers exploring the crash site and going all out to search the black boxes, Zhu said.

The team is also thoroughly investigating other aspects, including flight, maintenance, air traffic control, meteorology, aircraft design and manufacturing, Zhu said.

Based on known information, the authorities do not yet have a clear clue to the cause of the passenger plane crash, the official said. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rail line to mountain in Yunnan under construction


Lijiang, Yunnan province, is building the world's first tourist train with a panoramic view of the mountain, with completion planned by the end of this year.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A model of the world's first tourist train with a panoramic view of the mountain in Lijiang, Southwest China's Yunan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Lijiang, Yunnan province, is building the world's first tourist train with a panoramic view of the mountain, with completion planned by the end of this year. 

So far, the rail track has been paved, and the tailor-made train — with joint investment by China Railway Construction Corp, China Railway Group and Guangzhou Metro — was completed in December. 

It takes about 65 minutes to reach Yulong Snow Mountain after arriving in Lijiang via car or bus, resulting in congestion during peak season. 

With the new train in the future, travel time to the mountain will be cut to 20 minutes. 

The total length of the rail is 20.465 kilometers, with five stops and sightseeing along the way.


Illustrations of the interior of the world's first tourist train with a panoramic view of the mountain in Lijiang, Southwest China's Yunan province. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Support pillars have been constructed for the world's first tourist train with a panoramic view of the mountain in Lijiang, Southwest China's Yunan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Construction workers place rail tracks for the world's first tourist train with a panoramic view of the mountain in Lijiang, Southwest China's Yunan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

National Ballet names new principal dancer


The National Ballet of China has announced its new principal dancer, Qiu Yunting.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





The National Ballet of China has announced its new principal dancer, Qiu Yunting.

Qiu graduated from Beijing Dance Academy in 2013, joining the national company the same year and becoming a major dancer in 2017. She has performed in a number of productions by the company, including _La Bayadere _choreographed by world-famous ballerina and choreographer Natalia Makarova; French dancer and choreographer Roland Petit's _Carmen_; and original Chinese ballet pieces _Like Flowers _and _The Red Detachment of Women_.

The ballerina has won a slew of awards, including first prize at the 10th Taoli Cup Dance Competition, China's top dance honor for professional dancers, and the gold medal at the USA International Ballet Competition in 2018.

"I am very excited for my new journey with the company. I never want to stop growing as a person and a dancer and I am honored to work with the company," Qiu said.

A scene from _Don Quixote_. [Photo provided to China Daily]

A scene from _La Bayadere_. [Photo provided to China Daily]

A scene from _Like Flowers_. [Photo provided to China Daily]

A scene from _The Nutcracker_. [Photo provided to China Daily]

A scene from _The Red Detachment of Women_. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Sportswear giant Nike launched an upgraded version of its female empowerment charity project Boundless Girls to help a larger group of primary school girls embrace sports. [all Photos provided to China Daily]

Sportswear giant Nike launched an upgraded version of its female empowerment charity project Boundless Girls earlier this month.


Together with the China Foundation for Poverty Alleviation, the China Children and Teenagers' Fund and other charity partners, the company will help a larger group of primary school girls embrace sports.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Beijing 2022*

Photo taken with a mobile phone shows the city view in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 16, 2022. (Xinhua/Tian Chenxu)

Photo taken with a mobile phone shows skyscrapers in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 20, 2022. (Xinhua/Chu Jiayin)

Photo taken with a mobile phone shows a turret of the Palace Museum in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 3, 2022. (Xinhua/Ding Hongfa)

Photo taken with a mobile phone shows the Galaxy Soho in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Chu Jiayin)

Photo taken with a mobile phone shows people visiting the Prince Kung's Palace Museum in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 9, 2022. (Xinhua/Meng Tao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC00789 by Kevin168+, on Flickr

DSC00752 by Kevin168+, on Flickr

DSC00765 by Kevin168+, on Flickr

DSC00784 by Kevin168+, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

2019 - Taiwan - Keelung - 5 - Taking a Beating by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2019 - Taiwan - Keelung - 6 - Slicker Stop by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2019 - Taiwan - Keelung - 8 - Street Fireworks by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2019 - Taiwan - Keelung - 9 - Cheng Huang Temple by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2019 - Taiwan - Keelung - 10 - Night Market by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

2019 - Taiwan - Keelung - 14 - Dragon Kiosk by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2019 - Taiwan - Keelung - 15 Dragon Duo by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2019 - Taiwan - Keelung - 16 - The Goddess of Mercy by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2019 - Taiwan - Keelung - 18 - Zhongzheng Park by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2019 - Taiwan - Keelung - 19 - Zhongzheng Park by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

2019 - Taiwan - Keelung - 17 - Zhongzheng Park by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2019 - Taiwan - Keelung - 20 - Zhongzheng Temple by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2019 - Taiwan - Keelung - 21 - Zhupu Altar by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2019 - Taiwan - Keelung - 23 - Maritime Plaza by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2019 - Taiwan - Keelung - 24 - Super Star by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

2019 - Hong Kong - 14 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2019 - Hong Kong - 13 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2019 - Hong Kong - 2 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2019 - Hong Kong - 19 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2019 - Hong Kong - 20 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

2019 - Hong Kong - 15 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2019 - Hong Kong - 16 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2019 - Hong Kong - 23 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2019 - Hong Kong - 42 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2019 - Hong Kong - 43 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

2016 - China - Beijing - Cloisonné - 1 of 5 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Beijing - Cloisonné - 2 of 5 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Beijing - Cloisonné - 3 of 5 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Beijing - Cloisonné 4 of 5 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Beijing - Cloisonné - 5 of 5 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Second live class held from China's space station


Second live class held from China's space station-



english.news.cn





Photo taken on March 23, 2022 shows students attending a livestreamed popular-science lecture given by the Shenzhou-13 crew members, at the China Science and Technology Museum in Beijing, capital of China. Chinese astronauts gave a livestreamed popular-science lecture, the second class from China's space station, to students on Earth Wednesday afternoon.

The Shenzhou-13 crew members Zhai Zhigang, Wang Yaping and Ye Guangfu conducted diverse scientific experiments in zero-gravity environment and introduced the space science facilities during the lecture. (Xinhua/Guo Zhongzheng)

Students watch a livestreamed popular-science lecture given by Chinese astronauts from China's space station Tiangong, at No. 70 middle school in Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, March 23, 2022.(Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Students conduct experiments while watching a livestreamed popular-science lecture given by Chinese astronauts from China's space station Tiangong, at No. 70 middle school in Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, March 23, 2022.(Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Students attend a livestreamed popular-science lecture given by Chinese astronauts from China's space station Tiangong, at Tibet Museum of Natural Science in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, March 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Jigme Dorje)

Students watch a livestreamed popular-science lecture given by Chinese astronauts from China's space station Tiangong, at No. 70 middle school in Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, March 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Hao Jianwei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC0973-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC0979-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC1153-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC0934-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC0888-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC0974-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC0886-4L by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rope-jumping kids from Kunming win gold







www.chinadaily.com.cn




_There's more to the story in the provided link! _

A teacher and students from Second Primary School of Xinying in the Panlong district of Kunming, Yunnan province, participated in the International Jump Rope Union Virtual World Championship Series. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Jumping ropes to the music and flipping up and down, four junior students from a primary school in Kunming, Yunnan province, demonstrated their skills via video.

The four, all from the Second Primary School of Xinying in Kunming’s Panlong district, won two gold medals — in the Wheel Freestyle (Female) event and the Wheel Freestyle (mixed) event — in the Junior World Championship of International Jump Rope Union Virtual World Championship Series, the world’s top event.

Students prepare for a rope jumping competition. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Three students from Second Primary School of Xinying in the Panlong district of Kunming, Yunnan province, won awards in a national-level rope jumping competition. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Students participate in the national-level rope jumping competition in Kunming, Yunnan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Two girls from Second Primary School of Xinying in the Panlong district of Kunming, Yunnan province, compete in the International Jump Rope Union Virtual World Championship Series. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Pic story of forest rangers of Mangshan Mountain in Beijing


Pic story of forest rangers of Mangshan Mountain in Beijing-



english.news.cn





Aerial photo taken on March 19, 2022 shows Song Chen up for work at the watchtower on Mangshan Mountain in Beijing, capital of China.

Coming from the same village in Yixian County of Baoding City in Hebei Province, Song Chen and Song Bao are currently working as forest rangers stationed at the watchtower of Mangshan Mountain in the forest adjacent to the Ming Tombs, a major tourist site in Beijing's suburb.

The two forest rangers, grown up as childhood friends, are now work partners since they landed on this job a few years ago. They are collaboratively responsible for maintaining the 886.7 hectares of national key non-commercial forest.

Working and living in the mountain all the time, Song Chen and Song Bao need to take turns to buy food and other daily supplies by riding an electric motorcycle down the hill. After work, they entertain themselves mainly with television and smartphones. They are also happy to chat with tourists who occasionally pop in at the observation tower.

As the fire prevention and control work should never be taken lightly, Song Chen and Song Bao stay vigilant on guard all the time against any potential risks threatening the safety of the forest resources. (Xinhua/Li He)

Song Bao (L) and Song Chen prepare dinner at the kitchen in the watchtower on Mangshan Mountain in Beijing, capital of China, March 18, 2022.(Xinhua/Chen Zhonghao)

Song Chen (L) checks his cellphone while Song Bao watches television at the dormitory in the watchtower on Mangshan Mountain in Beijing, capital of China, March 18, 2022.(Xinhua/Li He)

Aerial photo taken on March 19, 2022 shows the watchtower perched on Mangshan Mountain in Beijing, capital of China.(Xinhua/Li He)

Song Bao (front) waves goodbye to Song Chen as he departs for patrolling the forest at the watchtower on Mangshan Mountain in Beijing, capital of China, March 19, 2022.(Xinhua/Chen Zhonghao)

Song Chen (1st R) shows tourists the way in front of the watchtower on Mangshan Mountain in Beijing, capital of China, March 19, 2022.(Xinhua/Li He)

Photo taken on March 18, 2022 shows the night view of the watchtower on Mangshan Mountain in Beijing, capital of China.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





China: Spring farming in full swing


China: Spring farming in full swing-



english.news.cn





Aerial photo taken on March 28, 2022 shows farmers working in a rice paddy field in Longfu Village, Longfu Township of Liuyang City, central China's Hunan Province. (Photo by Peng Hongxia/Xinhua)

Farmers work in a rice paddy field in Longshan Village, Xiushi Township, Fengcheng City of east China's Jiangxi Province, March 28, 2022. (Photo by Zhou Liang/Xinhua)

A farmer works in the field in Changping Village, Moudao Township of Lichuan City, Enshi Tujia and Miao Autonomous Prefecture, central China's Hubei Province, March 28, 2022. (Photo by Wen Lin/Xinhua)

A farmer works in the field in Wangfen Village, Xiangyun Township, Wenxian County of Jiaozuo City, central China's Henan Province, March 28, 2022. (Photo by Xu Hongxing/Xinhua)

Farmers spray pesticide in the field in Gengzhang Village, Jiazhai Township of Liaocheng City, east China's Shandong Province, March 27, 2022. (Photo by Zhao Yuguo/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Sharing colors of local culture throughout China


Colorful products from Xichou county, Wenshan Zhuang and Miao autonomous prefecture, in Yunnan province, that reflect the local culture are gaining popularity.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Cultural and creative products are displayed in Xichou county, Wenshan Zhuang and Miao autonomous prefecture, Yunnan province, March 27, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Colorful products from Xichou county, Wenshan Zhuang and Miao autonomous prefecture, in Yunnan province, that reflect the local culture are gaining popularity. In recent years, small family workshops are developing innovative offerings that represent folk culture, and more than 100 products are being sold around China. At the end of 2021, an industrial park integrating products display, manufacture, and interactive experience, was built to help villagers increase their income.




A villager paints cultural products in Xichou county, Wenshan Zhuang and Miao autonomous prefecture, Yunnan province, March 27, 2022. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos record rural life in Shandong village


A photo album presents the real life of folks in Qiaolingqian, a sparsely populated village in the middle of Shandong province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Villagers sit on aged stone grinders and watch the modern Peking Opera _The Red Lantern_, Dec 21, 2020. Modern digital movie screen stands out in this old village. [Photo by Liu Xinxi/cpanet.org.cn]

A photo album presents the real life of folks in Qiaolingqian, a sparsely populated village in the middle of Shandong province.

Surrounded by mountains, Qiaolingqian village was rarely seen in the past. In recent years, tremendous changes took place here, and people's living standards have improved. A local farmer, Liu Xinxi, brings it to life with his camera.

Liu has been living in his hometown his whole life and started taking pictures nearing his 50s. These vivid pictures evoke people's homesickness and offer a glimpse of the modern country life. They also reflect the results of the new era of rural vitalization in China, leaving us with new thoughts and expectations.

Villager Liu Chiwei works out on a "horizontal bar" hung with corn at harvest time. [Photo by Liu Xinxi/cpanet.org.cn]

An 86-year-old villager, Li Xiuzhen, poses with her old cabinet. She came to Qiaolingqian village in 1957. [Photo by Liu Xinxi/cpanet.org.cn]

The 4-year-old twins Liu Yuzi and Liu Yuxuan moved to the city with their parents but always said they still miss their grandfather's yard in Qiaolingqian village. [Photo by Liu Xinxi/cpanet.org.cn]

Villager Sun Huifang decorates her son's new home. [Photo by Liu Xinxi/ cpanet.org.cn]

Qiaolingqian Bridge runs through the mountains after the highway opens. [Photo by Liu Xinxi/cpanet.org.cn]

Qiaolingqian village is isolated by the surrounding mountains. [Photo by Liu Xinxi/cpanet.org.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Claire Chiu by Alex Cheng, on Flickr

Claire Chiu by Alex Cheng, on Flickr

Claire Chiu by Alex Cheng, on Flickr

Claire Chiu by Alex Cheng, on Flickr

Claire Chiu by Alex Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Shanghai tightens COVID-19 control measures amid resurgence


Shanghai tightens COVID-19 control measures amid resurgence-



english.news.cn





A community worker writes down the needs of an elder resident at an area under temporary closed-off management in Fengxian District of east China's Shanghai, March 29, 2022. China's economic hub Shanghai, with a population of over 24 million, has been split into two parts to enforce temporary closed-off management between March 28 and April 5 to hunt down possible infections and curb the spread of the virus. (Xinhua)

A community worker brings printed registration codes for nucleic acid tests to an elderly resident who is not used to using smartphones at an area under temporary closed-off management in Jinshan District of east China's Shanghai, March 29, 2022. (Photo by Zhuang Yi/Xinhua)

A community worker delivers medicine for an elder resident at an area under temporary closed-off management in Fengxian District of east China's Shanghai, March 29, 2022. (Xinhua)

A community worker delivers vegetables for an elder resident at an area under temporary closed-off management in Fengxian District of east China's Shanghai, March 29, 2022. (Xinhua)

A girl walks outside a cafe in Xuhui District, east China's Shanghai, March 29, 2022. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)

People line up to pay the bill at a shop in Xuhui District, east China's Shanghai, March 29, 2022. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)

People wait for traffic lights at a crossroad in Xuhui District, east China's Shanghai, March 29, 2022. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Bridges over Haihe River in Tianjin


Bridges over Haihe River in Tianjin-



english.news.cn






Aerial photos taken on March 26, 2022 shows the Bei'an bridge over the Haihe River in north China's Tianjin. (Xinhua/Li Ran)

Aerial photo taken on March 27, 2022 shows the Baoding bridge over the Haihe River in north China's Tianjin. (Xinhua/Sun Fanyue)

Aerial photo taken on March 28, 2022 shows the Yongle bridge over the Haihe River in north China's Tianjin. (Xinhua/Li Ran)

Aerial photo taken on March 28, 2022 shows the Dagu bridge over the Haihe River in north China's Tianjin. (Xinhua/Li Ran)

Aerial photo taken on March 27, 2022 shows the Chifeng bridge over the Haihe River in north China's Tianjin. (Xinhua/Sun Fanyue)

Aerial photo taken on March 27, 2022 shows the Daguangming bridge over the Haihe River in north China's Tianjin. (Xinhua/Sun Fanyue)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Workers harvest tea leaves in Nanjing


Workers harvest tea leaves in Nanjing-



english.news.cn





Workers of a tea garden register information for COVID-19 tests in Jiangning District of Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, March 29, 2022. Traditionally, Chinese value tea made from the very first tea sprouts in spring that should be picked up before Qingming Festival, which falls on April 5 this year. (Xinhua/Ji Chunpeng)

Aerial photo taken on March 29, 2022 shows workers transporting newly-picked tea leaves to a workshop in Jiangning District of Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province. (Xinhua/Ji Chunpeng)


Workers pick tea leaves in a tea garden in Jiangning District of Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, March 29, 2022. (Xinhua/Ji Chunpeng)

Workers sort out tea leaves outside a workshop in Jiangning District of Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, March 29, 2022. (Xinhua/Ji Chunpeng)

Aerial photo taken on March 29, 2022 shows a tea garden in Jiangning District of Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province. (Xinhua/Ji Chunpeng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

2016 - China - Jingzhou - Binyang Tower by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Jingzhou - Blue Van by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Jingzhou - Shashi District Street by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Jingzhou - Lady Biker by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Jingzhou - Shlima by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Jingzhou - Not Open - Have a Nice Day by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Jingzhou - Work Wheels by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A performer stages Sichuan opera face changing show for passengers on a train in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, March 30, 2022. (Photo: China New Service/Qu Honglun)

Ring road fast railway is officially put into operation today in Guiyang, marking the first inter-city ring rail line in Guizhou. It takes about 1.26 hours to complete the whole journey of 113 kilometers.

A stewardess offers a gift to a child on a train in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, March 30, 2022. (Photo: China New Service/Qu Honglun)

Passengers enjoy the scenery along the ring road railway in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, March 30, 2022. (Photo: China New Service/Qu Honglun)

Passengers board the train at Guiyang railway station, March 30, 2022. (Photo: China New Service/Qu Honglun)

Passengers leave the platform after arriving at Guiyang railway station, March 30, 2022. (Photo: China New Service/Qu Honglun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

黃書庭 Huang, Shu Ting (VIVI) by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr

黃書庭 Huang, Shu Ting (VIVI) by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr

黃書庭 Huang, Shu Ting (VIVI) by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr

黃書庭 Huang, Shu Ting (VIVI) by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr

黃書庭 Huang, Shu Ting (VIVI) by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Xi calls for building green nation


President Xi Jinping called on Wednesday for comprehensive efforts to promote environmental conservation to make greater contributions to advancing global environmental and climate governance and enhancing harmony between man and nature.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Chinese President Xi Jinping, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, holds a shovel as he attends a tree-planting activity in Daxing district of Beijing, capital of China, March 30, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Chinese President Xi Jinping talks with the officials, people and school children on-site during a tree-planting activity in Daxing district of Beijing, capital of China, March 30, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


Chinese President Xi Jinping, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, plants a tree during a tree-planting activity in Daxing district of Beijing, capital of China, March 30, 2022. [Photos/Xinhua]

*President says all of society should help to protect country's environment*

President Xi Jinping called on Wednesday for comprehensive efforts to promote environmental conservation to make greater contributions to advancing global environmental and climate governance and enhancing harmony between man and nature.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Schools in Hohhot to resume in-person classes in batches


Schools in Hohhot to resume in-person classes in batches-



english.news.cn





Volunteers check equipment for disinfection at a school in Hohhot, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, March 30, 2022. Schools in Hohhot will resume in-person classes in batches from Friday. (Xinhua/Liu Lei)




Volunteers spray disinfectant at a school in Hohhot, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, March 30, 2022. Schools in Hohhot will resume in-person classes in batches from Friday. (Xinhua/Liu Lei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Construction of new airport in Hohhot resumes


Construction of new airport in Hohhot resumes-



english.news.cn






Aerial photo taken on March 30, 2022 shows the construction site of a new airport in Hohhot, capital of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region.Construction on the new airport in Hohhot has been resumed recently, after a period of suspension due to the latest resurgence in COVID-19 infections. (Xinhua/Liu Lei)





Workers work at the construction site of a new airport in Hohhot, capital of north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, March 30, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Lei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong 2018*

Hong Kong｜香港 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

％｜Hong Kong by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

旺角｜香港 Hong Kong by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

Mong kok 旺角｜香港 Hong Kong by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

油麻地｜香港 Hong Kong by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

油麻地廟街｜香港 Hong Kong by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

南山邨｜Hong Kong by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong 2021*

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr

Street style by LOGAN W, on Flickr

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr

Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr

Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr

Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr

Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr

Nikon Z6 by 陳 小白, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai*
Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giant - to the right by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr

Nocturnal Stroll for Chinese Giants - to the left by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr


Night Cityscape of Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


The Buddha Temple in Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai by Graeme Norris, on Flickr


2019 - Shanghai - Old City - 5 of 11 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

2016 - China - Huangshan - Xizhen Street - 1 of 5 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Huangshan - Xizhen Street - 2 of 5 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Huangshan - Xizhen Street - 3 of 5 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Huangshan - Xizhen Street - 4 of 5 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Huangshan - Old Street - 2 of 16 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Huangshan - Old Street - 3 of 16 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Huangshan - Old Street - 4 of 16 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

2016 - China - Huangshan - Old Street - 5 of 16 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Huangshan - Old Street - 6 of 16 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Huangshan - Old Street - 7 of 16 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Huangshan - Old Street - 8 of 16 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Huangshan - Old Street - 9 of 16 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Huangshan - Old Street - 10 of 16 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Huangshan - Old Street - 15 of 16 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

2016 - China - Shanghai - 24 of 34 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Shanghai - 25 of 34 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Shanghai - 26 of 34 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Shanghai - 27 of 34 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Shanghai - 28 of 34 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Shanghai - 31 of 34 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

2016 - China - Shanghai - 30 of 34 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

2015 Shanghai-5.jpg by cp.quevedo, on Flickr

View from Park Hyatt Shanghai by nigelrturner, on Flickr
Shanghai Cityscape by Timelapsephotography, on Flickr

Second Bund Sunrise by jsrogus, on Flickr
Shanghai at sunrise by Dibrova, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A bronze human head wearing a gold mask is on display at Sanxingdui Museum in Southwest China's Sichuan province, March 29, 2022. [Photos/China News Service]

After about six months of upgrading, the Bronze Hall of Sanxingdui Museum reopened, with an exhibition area of about 4,000 square meters for 107 pieces (sets) of cultural relics. The new exhibition, themed "The Dance of Man and God - Mysterious Bronze Kingdom", is a comprehensive and systematic display of the bronze cultural relics of Sanxingdui, reflecting the spiritual world of the ancient Shu people, who lived there over 3,000 years ago.

Photo shows the bronze sacred tree on display at Sanxingdui Museum, Southwest China's Sichuan province, March 29, 2022. [Photo/China News Service]

Bronze relics are on show at Sanxingdui Museum in Southwest China's Sichuan province, March 29, 2022. [Photo/China News Service]

Photo shows a bronze altar at Sanxingdui Museum in Southwest China's Sichuan province, March 29, 2022. [Photo/China News Service]

A bronze _Zun_ is seen at Sanxingdui Museum in Southwest China's Sichuan province, March 29, 2022. [Photo/China News Service]

Photo shows the vertical-eyed bronze mask at Sanxingdui Museum in Southwest China's Sichuan province, March 29, 2022. [Photo/China News Service]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Spring ploughing in full swing across China


春日里，各地农民抢抓农时进行春耕春管，田间地头一派繁忙。



english.news.cn





Aerial photo taken on April 10, 2022 shows farmers working in a field in Luoao Village of Luping Town, Fuquan City, Qiannan Buyi and Miao Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China’s Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Yi Shengwu)

Farmers drive rotary tillers in a field in Yangjiazhai Village of Dashuijing Town, Luoping County, southwest China’s Yunnan Province, April 10, 2022. (Xinhua/Mao Hong)

A farmer pollinates pear flowers in a pear orchard in Xiangyuan Village of Pingyao County, Jinzhong City, north China’s Shanxi Province, April 10, 2022. (Xinhua/Liang Shengren)

A farmer works in a field in Gangbian Village of Congjiang County, Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China’s Guizhou Province, April 10, 2022. (Xinhua/Luo Jinglai)

A farmer hoes in a winter peach field in Xuantanmiao Village of Boai County, Jiaozuo City, central China’s Henan Province, April 10, 2022. (Xinhua/Cheng Quan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hongqimen bridge under construction in Guangdong


Hongqimen bridge under construction in Guangdong-



english.news.cn






Aerial photos taken on April 10, 2022 shows the first steel box girder being set up on the main bridge at the construction site of Hongqimen bridge in south China's Guangdong Province. Hongqimen bridge is part of a highway linking Nansha District of Guangzhou City and Zhongshan City in Guangdong. Upon completion in 2024, the 32-km highway will be an important piece of infrastructure in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)


The first steel box girder is set up on the main bridge at the construction site of Hongqimen bridge in south China's Guangdong Province, April 10, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)

Aerial photo taken on April 10, 2022 shows the first steel box girder being set up on the main bridge at the construction site of Hongqimen bridge in south China's Guangdong Province. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

National Museum offers edible cultural heritage


The National Museum of China, where Siyang Fangzun is housed, has enriched people's experiences appreciating the vessel by offering a new product called "Archaeological Chocolate". It allows buyers the feelings of working at an excavation site by "digging" a piece of chocolate in the shape of...




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Archaeological Chocolate allows people the feelings of working at an excavation site, to dig out a chocolate in the shape of Siyang Fangzun. [Photo provided to China Daily]

A Drunken Concubine latte is on offer to go with an exhibition about Mei Lanfang the Peking Opera master. [Photo provided to China Daily]


A mooncake package presented by the National Museum featuring a paper-cut lighting box. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Siyang Fangzun, the four-goat square _zun_ vessel dating to the Shang Dynasty (c.16th century-11th century BC), is one of the most precious pieces of archaic bronzework excavated in the country. The ceremonial ware represents the height of the smelting and casting techniques of the time, as well as the artistry and establishment of social etiquette.

The National Museum of China, where Siyang Fangzun is housed, has enriched people's experiences appreciating the vessel by offering a new product called "Archaeological Chocolate". It allows buyers the feelings of working at an excavation site by "digging" a piece of chocolate in the shape of Siyang Fangzun from a jar of chocolate chips.

The chocolate is the latest in a series of food products created by the National Museum to promote cultural heritage in its collection and ongoing exhibitions. For example, the museum's cafeterias offer "Drunken Concubine" lattes to go with an exhibition about Mei Lanfang, the Peking Opera master. The theme is derived from a famous piece performed by Mei and features milk art of a peony to accentuate the grandeur and grace in Mei's performance.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tibet donates materials to help Shanghai, Jilin battle COVID-19


Tibet donates materials to help Shanghai, Jilin battle COVID-19-



english.news.cn





Photo taken on April 10, 2022 shows drinking water to be transported to Jilin at a freight station in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. Tibet sends living materials including drinking water and yak meat to east China's Shanghai and drinking water to northeast China's Jilin Province Sunday, to help the fight against the recent resurgence of COVID-19 pandemic in these areas. (Xinhua/Zhang Rufeng)

LHASA, April 10 (Xinhua) -- Trains carrying the first batch of anti-epidemic supplies donated by southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region left the city of Xigaze and the regional capital of Lhasa on Sunday for Shanghai and Jilin Province, local authorities said.

To show its support to Shanghai and Jilin, currently battling a resurgence of COVID-19 cases, Tibet will donate 100 tonnes of yak meat, a local specialty of Tibet, and 3,000 tonnes of drinking water to Shanghai, as well as 5,000 tonnes of drinking water to Jilin, according to Su Bin, the deputy director of the regional commerce department.

A staff member transports drinking water at a freight station in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, April 10, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Rufeng)

A freight train loaded with anti-epidemic supplies for Shanghai pulls out of a freight station in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, April 10, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Rufeng)

A staff member coordinates with his colleague about the departure of a freight train at a freight station in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, April 10, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Rufeng)

A staff member transports drinking water onto a freight train in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, April 10, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Rufeng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

CBA: Shanghai Sharks vs. Shenzhen Leopards


CBA: Shanghai Sharks vs. Shenzhen Leopards-



english.news.cn




_Sharks defeated the Leopards 87-82_

Askia Booker (C) of Shenzhen Leopards goes for the basket during the 2nd round playoff match between Shanghai Sharks and Shenzhen Leopards at the 2021-2022 season of the Chinese Basketball Association (CBA) league in Nanchang, east China's Jiangxi Province, April 10, 2022. (Xinhua/Hu Chenhuan)

Bai Haotian (R) of Shenzhen Leopards breaks through during the 2nd round playoff match between Shanghai Sharks and Shenzhen Leopards at the 2021-2022 season of the Chinese Basketball Association (CBA) league in Nanchang, east China's Jiangxi Province, April 10, 2022. (Xinhua/Hu Chenhuan)

Bai Haotian (R) of Shenzhen Leopards breaks through during the 2nd round playoff match between Shanghai Sharks and Shenzhen Leopards at the 2021-2022 season of the Chinese Basketball Association (CBA) league in Nanchang, east China's Jiangxi Province, April 10, 2022. (Xinhua/Hu Chenhuan)

Jared Sullinger (L) of Shenzhen Leopards shoots during the 2nd round playoff match between Shanghai Sharks and Shenzhen Leopards at the 2021-2022 season of the Chinese Basketball Association (CBA) league in Nanchang, east China's Jiangxi Province, April 10, 2022. (Xinhua/Hu Chenhuan)

Wang Zhelin (R) of Shanghai Sharks breaks through during the 2nd round playoff match between Shanghai Sharks and Shenzhen Leopards at the 2021-2022 season of the Chinese Basketball Association (CBA) league in Nanchang, east China's Jiangxi Province, April 10, 2022. (Xinhua/Hu Chenhuan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

瑟瑟 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

瑟瑟 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

瑟瑟 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

瑟瑟 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

瑟瑟 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

瑟瑟 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

瑟瑟 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Places for consumer service resume operation in Harbin


Places for consumer service resume operation in Harbin-



english.news.cn





A deliveryman is seen at a shopping mall in Xiangfang District of Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, April 11, 2022. The wholesale and retail markets, commercial complexes and department stores of daily consumer goods in Harbin resumed operation from Monday, while dining at restaurants, gymnasiums, training institutions and other places of entertainment which attract crowds are still suspended. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)

A staff member checks the negative result from nucleic acid test of a customer at the entrance of a shopping mall at the Central Street in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, April 11, 2022. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

A citizen buys food at the Central Street in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, April 11, 2022. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

A deliveryman is seen at a shopping mall in Xiangfang District of Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, April 11, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)

A staff member guides people to scan a QR code at the entrance of a shopping mall at the Central Street in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, April 11, 2022. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

A citizen buys food at a department store in Xiangfang District of Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, April 11, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors enjoy spring scenery in Summer Palace







www.chinadaily.com.cn





Visitors take photos at the West Dike in the Summer Palace in Beijing, on April 10, 2022. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Visitors enjoy the spring scenery at the West Dike in the Summer Palace in Beijing, on April 10, 2022. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Visitors enjoy the spring scenery on boats on the Kunming Lake in Beijing's Summer Palace, on April 10, 2022. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Visitors take photos on a bridge in the Summer Palace in Beijing, on April 10, 2022. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]



Visitors enjoy the spring scenery in the Summer Palace in Beijing, on April 10, 2022. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Aerial view of interchange of Wanyang expressway and Danbai expressway in south China's Hainan Province, April 11, 2022. The transport upgrade will help boost the building of Hainan into an international tourism and consumption center. (Photo: China News Service/Luo Yunfei)

Photo taken on March 25, 2022 shows the G15 Shengyan-Haikou expressway under construction in Haikou, south China's Hainan Province. The expressway will link northeast China's Liaoning Province with the southernmost island province. (Photo: China News Service/Luo Yunfei)

A passenger plane flies over the Haikou Ring Expressway in Haikou, south China's Hainan Province. The second phase of the Haikou Ring Expressway opened to traffic on March 30, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Luo Yunfei)

Aerial photo shows the Haiwen Bridge, South China's Hainan Province. The cross-sea bridge, built over seismic faults, officially started operation on March 18, 2019. The Haiwen Bridge is the first cross-sea bridge crossing active faults and the most earthquake-resistant bridge in China. (Photo: China News Service/Luo Yunfei)

Aerial photo shows a section of the Wanning-Yangpu expressway in Qiongzhong, south China's Hainan Province. The expressway opened to traffic on Dec. 28, 2019. (Photo: China News Service/Luo Yunfei)

Photo shows a view of the expansion project of Meilan International Airport in Haikou, south China's Hainan Province. The expansion project of Meilan International Airport in south China's resort island of Hainan was officially put into operation on Dec. 2, 2021. (Photo: China News Service/Luo Yunfei)

Aerial photo taken on March 25, 2022 shows the construction site of a passenger transportation station at the Xinhai Port in Haikou, south China's Hainan Province. The completion of this project will help improve the service level of the Xinhai Port in Haikou. (Photo: China News Service/Luo Yunfei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Lockdown lifted in some residential areas in Shanghai


*
A security guard verifies the temporary passes of residents in a community in east China's Shanghai, April 11, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Tian Yuhao)

Shanghai began implementing a three-zone epidemic control system on Monday that categorizes communities based on the level of COVID-19 infections, which will allow some residents restricted movement.


People walk out of a community after some restrictions in the complex is lifted in east China's Shanghai, April 11, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Tian Yuhao)

Residents ride electric bikes after some restrictions in the complex is lifted in east China's Shanghai, April 11, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Tian Yuhao)

Photo shows a volunteer cutting hair for a resident after some restrictions in the complex are lifted in east China's Shanghai, April 11, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Tian Yuhao)



Photo shows some residents shop at a supermarket after some restrictions in the complex are lifted in east China's Shanghai, April 11, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Tian Yuhao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong ... 2018*

Hong Kong｜香港 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

香港｜Hong Kong by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

香港｜Hong Kong by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

茶餐廳｜香港 Hong Kong by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

太平山｜凌霄閣 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

旺角｜香港 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

金魚街｜香港 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai ... 2022*
Shanghai (Lockdown Collection) by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Shanghai (Lockdown Collection) by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Shanghai (Lockdown Collection) (Explored April 7, 2022) by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Shanghai China (Lockdown Collection) by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Shanghai China (Lockdown Collection) by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Shanghai (Lockdown Collection) by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Shanghai China (Lockdown Collection) by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

孟淳 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

孟淳 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

孟淳 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

孟淳 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

孟淳 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

孟淳 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

孟淳 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Crossover art project merges dance with light painting


Renowned dancer-choreographer Yang Liping recently collaborated with light painting artist Roy Wang in creating a series of photographs and videos that merge the two art forms.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A photo of _Moonlight._ [all Photos provided to China Daily]


Renowned dancer-choreographer Yang Liping recently collaborated with light painting artist Roy Wang in creating a series of photographs and videos that merge the two art forms.


The project selected snippets from Yang’s representative dance pieces, including _The Spirit of Peacock _and _Moonlight_, performed by young dancer Xiao Han, who succeeded Yang as the lead dancer in these pieces.


Chinese light painting artist Roy Wang designed and created light effects for each dance move with hand-held light sources, and shot the processes via long exposure, hence creating photographs in which the dancer is backlit by surreal lights and images.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ancient village shines like a well-preserved gem in Yunnan


An ancient village in Fu'an village of Jinning district in Kunming, capital city of Southwest China's Yunnan province, springs back to life during the spring season.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Children play in Fu'an village of Jinning district in Kunming, capital city of Southwest China's Yunnan province, on April 4. [Photo/Xinhua]

An ancient village established in the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644) and located in Fu'an village of Jinning district in Kunming, capital city of Southwest China's Yunnan province, springs back to life during the spring season. The local government has carried out a plan to save old houses in cooperation with colleges and universities, aiming to promote traditional village protection and rural revitalization.

It takes less than one hour to arrive at Fu'an village driving from the urban area of Kunming. Nestling alongside the Dianchi Lake, one of Kunming's best known scenic spots, this ancient village looks tranquil and simple, with flowers and vegetables in greenhouses and rows of red brick buildings. The village exhibits exceptional beauty. Old trees and alleys, as well as ancient temples and wells all narrate its long history.


An annual folk event is held in Fu'an village of Jinning district in Kunming, capital city of Southwest China's Yunnan province, on April 5. [Photos/Xinhua]

Villagers enjoy leisure time in Fu'an village of Jinning district in Kunming, capital city of Southwest China's Yunnan province, on April 4. [Photo/Xinhua]

A villager takes a walk in Fu'an village of Jinning district in Kunming, capital city of Southwest China's Yunnan province, on April 4. [Photo/Xinhua]

Sightseers visit the Fu'an village in Jinning district, Kunming, capital city of Southwest China's Yunnan province, on April 4. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children experience transplanting rice seedlings under the guidance of teachers at a kindergarten at Xinyu, east China's Jiangxi Province, April 14, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Zhao Chunliang)

The children will track the whole process of rice breeding, sowing and harvesting, which will help them learn not to waste food.



Children learn to transplant rice seedlings at a kindergarten at Xinyu, east China's Jiangxi Province, April 14, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Zhao Chunliang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong cars ..April 12th, 2022*

HKG Car Licence Plate - I DRAGON I by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

HKG Car Licence Plate - JE 138 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Porsche - XV 3188 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

HKG Car Licence Plate - CW 3888 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

HKG Car Licence Plate - PENG by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Maybach - HK 566 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Ferrari - LT 186 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

SuToTo_01_0061 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
SuToTo_01_0062 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
SuToTo_01_0092 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
SuToTo_01_00107 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
SuToTo_01_00134 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
SuToTo_01_00140 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong Disneyland by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Guangzhou China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Guangzhou China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Guangzhou China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Guangxi China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Guangzhou China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Guangzhou China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan ... April 2022*
2022/4/11/M by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/4/12/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/4/13/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/4/12/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/4/12/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/4/10/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/4/9/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Qingdao China (青島) by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Guangzhou by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Stunning view of Yuanyang by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Guangzhou by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

First Sunrise in 2015 Guangzhou by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Guangzhou China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr
Guangzhou China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan ... March 2022*
2022/2/4/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/3/6/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/3/8/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/3/6/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/3/15/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/3/15/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/3/27/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Zhangjiajie ... September 2017*
Heaven's Gate (772A3061) by Passenger32A, on Flickr
Changsha Pedestrian Street by Passenger32A, on Flickr

Street Art by Passenger32A, on Flickr
Tianman Mountain by Passenger32A, on Flickr
Changsha, China by Passenger32A, on Flickr
Changsha Pedestrian Street by Passenger32A, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC06585 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC06582 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC06520 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC06518 by 上立 楊, on Flickr
DSC06531 by 上立 楊, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tourists enjoy flowers at Beijing Expo Park







www.chinadaily.com.cn






Tulips are in full bloom in Bejing Expo Park on April 16, 2022. [Photos by Jiang Dong / chinadaily.com.cn]

A worker waters flowers in Bejing Expo Park on April 16, 2022. [Photo by Jiang Dong / chinadaily.com.cn]


Tourists enjoy themselves in front of plum blossoms in Bejing Expo Park on April 16, 2022. [Photos by Jiang Dong / chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Firms promote products via CIEF livestreaming platform


A sales woman introduces Essin's freezers for export to overseas market via a livestreaming platform provided by the China Import and Export Commodities Fair in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province on April 15 when the 131th CIEF kicked off online. The 10-day expo themed "Connection between...




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A saleswoman introduces Essin's freezers for export to overseas market via a livestreaming platform provided by the China Import and Export Fair, better known as the Canton Fair, in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province on April 15 when the 131st CIEF kicked off online. The 10-day expo themed "Connection between domestic and international dual-circulation" has attracted around 25,500 firms to join. Buyers from more than 220 countries and regions are expected to take part. [Photo/Xinhua]

Sale employees from Jasfeel introduce T-shirts for export to overseas market via CIEF's livestreaming in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province on April 15. [Photo/Xinhua]




Sales persons introduce products for export to overseas market via CIEF's livestreaming in Huaian, East China's Jiangsu province on April 15. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

From farm to factory, residents weave better life


More than 20,000 villagers in Dongzhangpu town in the Feixiang district of Handan, Hebei province, are busily engaged in weaving cane chairs. The income makes their lives easier.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Residents of Dongzhangpu town in the Feixiang district of Handan, Hebei province, work on Sunday in a local industry - production of woven cane chairs - that took root in 2011. Many of the workers had been farmers. The chairs have provided better income. [all Photos by Ma Yaqing for chinadaily.com.cn]


More than 20,000 villagers in Dongzhangpu town in the Feixiang district of Handan, Hebei province, are busily engaged in weaving cane chairs. The income makes their lives easier.

Weaving began to supplant farming in 2011. The annual output value of their products reached 240 million yuan ($37.6 million) last year. Each worker makes about 3,000 yuan per month from making the cane chairs.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

School for police dogs gives first tests


A total of 62 puppies at a border defense training facility in Harbin, Heilongjiang province, are receiving their first examination.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Several Belgian Malinois receive training at a facility in Harbin, Heilongjiang province. [Photo by Shi Tie/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A total of 62 puppies at a border defense training facility in Harbin, Heilongjiang province, are receiving their first examination.





After several months of training, the young dogs — including German Shepherd, Belgian Malinois and Springer Spaniel — will be evaluated on their physical endurance and abilities, including adapting to the environment, concentration and courage.[Photos by Shi Tie/For chinadaily.com.cn]

After passing their initial examination, the pups will start their practical training courses, including learning how to intercept explosives and find drugs.

Successful animals will become police sniffer dogs and will join the missions in border areas in the province.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The newly built round glass walkway next to the Nanjing Yangtze River Bridge lights up in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, April 16, 2022. The colorful round glass walkway looks like a "big ring" at night. (Photos: China News Service/Yang Bo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pic story: maintenance worker of wind power generation system in Tianjin


Pic story: maintenance worker of wind power generation system in Tianjin-



english.news.cn





Liu Yanbo check his equipment before climbing to the top of a wind turbine generator in Tianjin, north China, April 13, 2022. Liu Yanbo, 37, has been working for 13 years as a maintenance worker of wind power generation system at Tianjin Longyuan Wind Power Co., Ltd. To ensure the smooth operation of wind power generation systems, he needs to climb up the wind turbine generator and conducts maintenance work on an over-100-meter-high platform.

Though working as a maintenance worker is a bit dangerous, Liu feels proud of his job for ensuring smooth generation and transmission of wind electricity to millions of households. (Xinhua/Zhao Zishuo)


Liu Yanbo (R) and Hu Zhongyin get ready for maintenance work of wind turbine generators in Tianjin, north China, April 13, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhao Zishuo)

Liu Yanbo (L) and Hu Zhongyin examin wind power generation system in Tianjin, north China, April 13, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhao Zishuo)

Liu Yanbo climbs to the top of a wind turbine generator in Tianjin, north China, April 13, 2022.(Xinhua/Sun Fanyue)

Aerial photo shows technicians examining a wind turbine in Tianjin, north China, April 13, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhao Zishuo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

dsc09296_51837446308_o by 上立 楊, on Flickr
dsc09283_51789036067_o by 上立 楊, on Flickr
dsc09227_51837446298_o by 上立 楊, on Flickr
dsc09213_51790099693_o by 上立 楊, on Flickr
dsc09194_51789721068_o by 上立 楊, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China National Botanical Garden inaugurated in Beijing


China National Botanical Garden inaugurated in Beijing-



english.news.cn





People visit the China National Botanical Garden in Beijing, capital of China, April 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

BEIJING, April 18 (Xinhua) -- The China National Botanical Garden was officially inaugurated in Beijing on Monday, the National Forestry and Grassland Administration said.

With a planned area of 600 hectares, the national botanical garden builds upon the work of the Institute of Botany under the Chinese Academy of Sciences and the Beijing Botanical Garden.

The national botanical garden has more than 30,000 kinds of plants and 5 million representative plant specimens from five continents.



People visit the China National Botanical Garden in Beijing, capital of China, April 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)
[


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Xining takes measures to ensure living supplies amid COVID-19


Xining takes measures to ensure living supplies amid COVID-19-



english.news.cn





Citizens line up to check out at a supermarket in Chengxi District of Xining City, northwest China's Qinghai Province, April 18, 2022. Local authorities have taken measures to ensure supplies and meanwhile they set up teams to purchase and distribute living supplies for residents in the controlled communities amid the latest resurgence of COVID-19 infections. (Xinhua/Fan Peishen)



Citizens shop at a supermarket in Xining City, northwest China's Qinghai Province, April 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Fan Peishen)

Staff members work at a supermarket in Xining City, northwest China's Qinghai Province, April 18, 2022.(Xinhua/Fan Peishen)

Staff members deliver living supplies for residents of a community in Chengxi District of Xining City, northwest China's Qinghai Province, April 18, 2022.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In pics: Wormhole Library in Haikou Bay, S China's Hainan


In pics: Wormhole Library in Haikou Bay, S China's Hainan-



english.news.cn




Photos taken on April 15, 2022 shows the Wormhole Library in the Haikou Bay in Haikou, south China's Hainan Province. (Xinhua/Zhang Liyun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China’s first archaeological museum completed


An opening ceremony for Shaanxi Archaeological Museum was held on April 16, in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





An aerial photo taken on April 16 shows Shaanxi Archaeological Museum in Xi'an, Northwest China’s Shaanxi province. [Photo/Xinhua]

An opening ceremony for Shaanxi Archaeological Museum was held on April 16, in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province.

The museum will open to the public in the near future, according to the Shaanxi Academy of Archaeology.

The museum has a total area of 10,700 square meters, with an indoor exhibition area of 5,800 square meters, and an outdoor exhibition area of 10,000 square meters, and 5,215 cultural relics that unearthed from the archaeological sites in the province on display. It aims to introducing Chinese culture and history to the world.

*Memorial* objects from the Tang Dynasty made of tri-colored glazed pottery are on display at Shaanxi Archaeological Museum on April 16 in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province. [Photo/Xinhua]

Ox-shaped wine vessels are on display on April 16 at Shaanxi Archaeological Museum in Xi'an, Northwest China’s Shaanxi province. [Photo/Xinhua]

A terracotta official is on display on April 16 at Shaanxi Archaeological Museum in Xi'an, Northwest China’s Shaanxi province. [Photo/Xinhua]

A tomb mural painting is on display on April 16 at Shaanxi Archaeological Museum in Xi'an, Northwest China’s Shaanxi province. [Photo/Xinhua]

Colorful pottery is on display on April 16 at Shaanxi Archaeological Museum in Xi'an, Northwest China’s Shaanxi province. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Shanghai port runs normally amid COVID-19 resurgence


*
Cranes lift containers at Yangshan Port, the world’s largest automation port, in east China's Shanghai, April 27, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Tian Yuhao)

About 25,000 staff members stick to their posts in Shanghai port to guarantee water transportation and improve logistics efficiency amid challenges caused by the recent resurgence of COVID-19 in Shanghai.

Photo taken on April 27, 2022 shows unmanned trucks carrying containers at the container dock of Yangshan Port, east China's Shanghai, April 27, 2022. In April, the container throughput of Shanghai port exceeded 100,000 TEUs per day. (Photo: China News Service/Tian Yuhao)

Photo taken on April 27, 2022 shows unmanned trucks carrying containers at the container dock of Yangshan Port, east China's Shanghai, April 27, 2022.(Photo: China News Service/Tian Yuhao)


Cranes lift containers at Yangshan Port, the world’s largest automation port, in east China's Shanghai, April 27, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Tian Yuhao)

A container ship sails towards the container dock of Shanghai's Yangshan Port in east China, April 27, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Jianli)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong April 2022*

Chow Tai Fook, Jewellery Retailer, all Districts, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Central Market Regeneration 2021 | 1939 Bauhaus Style, Central District, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Central Market Regeneration 2021 | 1939 Bauhaus Style, Central District, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Hong Kong Police Force by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Hong Kong Police Force by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Hong Kong Police Force by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*The Flower Market, Mong Kok, Kowloon, Hong Kong ... 2016*

The Flower Market, Mong Kok, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Flower Market, Mong Kok, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Flower Market, Mong Kok, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Flower Market, Mong Kok, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Flower Market, Mong Kok, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Flower Market, Mong Kok, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Flower Market, Mong Kok, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*





24-hour 'smart pharmacy' opens in Nanning (5) - People's Daily Online


A woman purchases medicines at an unmanned pharmacy in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Au



en.people.cn




*Women purchase medicine at an unmanned pharmacy in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, April 27, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Yu Jing)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_6860 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_6856 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_6849 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_6885 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_6902 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_6912 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_6842 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

20160517_China_6569 crop Shanghai sRGB by Dan Lundberg, on Flickr
Shanghai nights 2 by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

Shanghai by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

DSC05327-HDR-1 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Evening sun with Bridge and river Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr

建筑群 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The modern city building background in shanghai china. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Amy Hurd, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr

20200106-09 6 by Jacky Lee, on Flickr

teamwork of business in shanghai city by Anek S, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: April 22 – 28


Ten photos from across China: April 22 – 28




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A baby bursts into tears when getting a vaccine shot in the arm at a community health service center in Handan, Hebei province on April 25, 2022, which was Children's Vaccination Day in China. [Photo/Sipa]

Children ride a balancing machine used to train astronauts at the China Science and Technology Museum in Beijing on April 23, one day ahead of the nation's seventh annual Space Day. Space exhibitions were open to the public, while academics and experts held popular-science lectures online and offline to mark the day. Hao Yi/For China Daily

A breeder prepares Siberian tiger quadruplets for an outdoor enclosure at Yunnan Wildlife Park in Kunming, Yunnan province, on April 27, 2022. Born on March 29, the cubs are predicted to first meet visitors during the upcoming May Day holiday. Liu Ranyang/China News Service

Yuju Opera actors perform on a livestream platform at a scenic area in Bozhou, Anhui province, on April 27, 2022. Zhang Yanlin/For China Daily

A woman reads a book at a library on the World Books Day in Jinan, Shandong province, April 23, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Villagers work at a rice seedling breeding base in Yangfang village in Taijiang county, Qiandongnan Miao and Dong autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Guizhou province, April 26, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

People drive along a flooded road in heavy rain in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on April 25, 2022. Song Ning/For China Daily

Primary school students in Liangjiang New Area, Chongqing, help harvest rapeseed during a class field trip on April 26, 2022. Photo provided to China Daily


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo story: A dancer of Uygur ethnic group in Xinjiang


Photo story: A dancer of Uygur ethnic group in Xinjiang-



english.news.cn






Mayla Amatjan practices in Xinjiang Art Theater in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 22, 2022.

Recently, a dance drama based on the story of Zhang Qian, a royal envoy of the Western Han Dynasty (202 BC-25 AD) who traveled to the Western regions over 2,000 years ago and eventually led to the opening of the Silk Road, was put on stage in Urumqi.

"As a dancer of the Uygur ethnic group, participating in such a historical dance drama means a lot to me to tell Chinese stories and promote traditional Chinese culture," said actress Mayla Amatjan, one of the stars of the dance drama.

Mayla Amatjan, 35, showed her talent for dance when she was only 4 years old and moved to Beijing to study with professional dance teachers at the age of 11. After finishing the study and an internship for a short period in Beijing, she returned to her hometown Urumqi and joined in Xinjiang Art Theater as a dance actress.

"Xinjiang is a land of singing and dancing, where almost everyone are skilled in singing and dancing," said Mayla. In order to better showcase the traditional art of Xinjiang, she practised hard in the rehearsal room almost every day in the past 20 years, for more than 10 hours each time.

Now, as a principal dancer of the theater who has won many awards in competitions at home and abroad, Mayla has performed in more than 30 countries with her troupe to enable people around the world to feel the charm of traditional Chinese culture.

"Xinjiang's traditional arts are part of traditional Chinese culture. I would like to promote cultural exchanges through my dance, transcending different ethnic groups." Using her dance skill as a way to express, Mayla hopes to let more people know about the diverse cultures in China. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Mayla Amatjan practices in Xinjiang Art Theater in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 25, 2022.(Xinhua/Hao Jianwei)

Mayla Amatjan puts a sandbag on her foot during training in Xinjiang Art Theater in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Mayla Amatjan performs during the dance drama "Zhang Qian" in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 22, 2022.(Xinhua/Hao Jianwei)

Mayla Amatjan says goodbye to her family before the performance of a dance drama in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 24, 2022.(Xinhua/Wang Fei)

Mayla Amatjan puts on makeup backstage in Xinjiang Art Theater in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 22, 2022.(Xinhua/Ding Lei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Mayla Amatjan (L) performs during the dance drama "Zhang Qian" in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 22, 2022.(Xinhua/Ding Lei)


Mayla Amatjan greets the audience after the performance of the dance drama "Zhang Qian" in Xinjiang Art Theater in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 22, 2022.(Xinhua/Hao Jianwei & Ding Lei )

Mayla Amatjan takes selfies in front of a poster of the dance drama "Zhang Qian" in Xinjiang Art Theater in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Mayla Amatjan warms up backstage before the performance of dance drama "Zhang Qian" in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 22, 2022.(Xinhua/Wang Fei)

Mayla Amatjan talks with her colleague backstage in Xinjiang Art Theater in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 22, 2022.(Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Mayla Amatjan and her family look at photos of her dance performances at home in Urumqi, capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 24, 2022.(Xinhua/Wang Fei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Unmanned devices help to fight against COVID-19 in Anhui


Unmanned devices help to fight against COVID-19 in Anhui-



english.news.cn





Staff member unload supplies from an unmanned delivery vehicle at a hotel for COVID-19 quarantine in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, March 22, 2022.

With the support of fast and stable communication networks, unmanned devices perform various functions in the fight against COVID-19 epidemic. (Xinhua)

An unmanned intelligent delivery vehicle runs around a hotel for COVID-19 quarantine in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, March 22, 2022. (Xinhua)

Staff members assemble unmanned floor-cleaning devices at a tech company in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, April 27, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Duan)

An unmanned floor-cleaning device works around Hefei South Railway Station in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, April 27, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Duan)

Photo taken on April 27, 2022 shows unmanned floor-cleaning devices at a tech company in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province. (Xinhua/Zhang Duan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Inheritor of Jinling Buddhist Scripture Printing- China.org.cn


*

Wang Kang makes an engraved printing block at the Jinling Scriptural Press in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, April 15, 2022. Born in 1992, Wang Kang is the eighth generation inheritor of the Jinling Buddhist Scripture Printing, a Chinese engraved block printing technique.

During his ten years with the Nanjing-based Jinling Scriptural Press, which was founded in 1866, Wang has been involved in the design of printing blocks for over 20 classical works containing nearly 100,000 Chinese characters. Often, Wang would describe the completion of a new printing block as witnessing the birth of a new baby.

Wang Kang (L) discusses with his instructor Ma Mengqing at the Jinling Scriptural Press in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, April 15, 2022.

Wang Kang shows carving tools at the Jinling Scriptural Press in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, April 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Bo)

Wang Kang looks at engraved printing blocks exhibited at the Jinling Scriptural Press in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, Feb. 21, 2022.

Photo taken on April 15, 2022 shows an engraved printing block Wang Kang is working on at the Jinling Scriptural Press in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province.

According to Wang, engraved block printing, like all forms of art, is a legacy of ancient wisdom in one sense, but it also bears the marks of the artisans themselves. "I will continue to do what I've chosen to do," Wang says. "True craftsmanship is found in unending devotion." Wang intends to use modern communication channels in the near future to promote this intangible cultural heritage to the general public. (Xinhua/Li Bo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Members and guest. I'm going on a road trip tomorrow thru Monday. I'll post again on Tuesday May 2nd.

In the mean time visit these sites for your Life in China Photos;

*


China Photos - Chinadaily.com.cn








 Photo - China | English.news.cn


Xinhua, xinhuanet.com/english，english.news.cn, chinaview，brings you headlines, photos, video and news stories from china, Asia and Pacific, Europe, Asia, Africa, the Middle East, Americas and Organizations on politics, economy, culture, sports, entertainment, science, technology, health, travel, odd




english.news.cn










Photos, China News Service Photos| Ecns.cn


${栏目名称description显示}



www.ecns.cn







Photos - China.org.cn





Photo--People's Daily Online


*


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_One last post before I go_

DSC_3087 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3086 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3096 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3108 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3129 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3168 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_3145 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rescue underway after building collapses in central China


Rescue underway after building collapses in central China-



english.news.cn








Rescuers work at the collapse site of a self-constructed residential building in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, May 1, 2022.

Seven people have been rescued after the self-constructed residential building collapsed Friday in Hunan Province.

The incident took place at 12:24 p.m. in Wangcheng District in Changsha. Further investigations are underway. (Xinhua/Chen Sihan)



Rescuers transfer rescued residents at the collapse site of a self-constructed residential building in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, May 1, 2022.(Xinhua/Chen Sihan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Large retail companies in Shanghai reopen supermarkets amid recent COVID-19 resurgence


Large retail companies in Shanghai reopen supermarkets amid recent COVID-19 resurgence-



english.news.cn




Customers shop at a Sam's Club warehouse store at Beicai Town in Pudong New Area, east China's Shanghai, May 2, 2022. Large retail companies in Shanghai have started to reopen their supermarkets amid the recent COVID-19 resurgence. (Xinhua/Chen Jianli)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese enjoy Labor Day holiday from doorstep amid epidemic control


Chinese enjoy Labor Day holiday from doorstep amid epidemic control-



english.news.cn





A girl flies a kite at Nanhu Park in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, April 30, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhou Hua)

A notice is seen showing that a negative nucleic acid test result within 48 hours is required to enter the Longtan Park during the Labor Day holiday in Beijing, capital of China, April 30, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

Tourists visit the Museum of Chinese Gardens and Landscape Architecture during the Labor Day holiday in Beijing, capital of China, April 30, 2022. (Xinhua/Yin Dongxun)

Tourists visit the Nanning Garden Expo Park in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, April 30, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhou Hua)

Photo taken with a mobile phone shows a resident buying breakfast outside a restaurant after suspension of eat-in services in Beijing, capital of China, May 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Xin)

Staff members check tourists' negative results of nucleic acid tests taken within 48 hours at Qianmen street in Beijing, capital of China, April 30, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

Residents queue up to take nucleic acid testing in Fengtai District of Beijing, capital of China, April 30, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhao Tingting)

A staff member checks consumers' negative results of nucleic acid tests taken within 48 hours at the entrance of a supermarket in Beijing, capital of China, May 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Xin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Spring adds color to scenic spots across the country


Spring adds color to scenic spots across the country




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A girl poses for photos in a sea of flower in Bozhou, East China's Anhui province, on May 1, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Tourists catch fish with a big net in Thousand-Island Lake Scenic Spot in Chun'an county in East China's Zhejiang province on May 1, 2022. [Photo by Wang Jiancai/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Tourists take a sightseeing train to see the animals in a wildlife park in Changzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, on April 28, 2022. [Photo by Xia Chenxi/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Tourists take photos in a sea of flowers in a park in Chongqing, April 30, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Visitors enjoy spring in Yantai city, East China's Shandong province, on May 1, 2022. [Photo/IC]

People enjoy spring at Zhanqiao Pier, an iconic scenic area in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, on May 1, 2022. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Slow trains continue to serve residents of remote areas with stable ticket prices, services in Xinjiang


Slow trains continue to serve residents of remote areas with stable ticket prices, services in Xinjiang-



english.news.cn





A craftsman sells his handicrafts aboard a slow train running in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 28, 2022.

As bullet trains zoom through stations in many parts of China, the seemingly outdated, rumbling slow-speed trains have continued to serve residents of remote areas with stable ticket prices and services.

Though home to the world's most developed high-speed railway network, China still regularly operates 81 slow train services. The trains 7556/7557 and 7558/7555, running between Xinjiang's capital Urumqi and Hotan, are typical examples.

The whole journey of the trains is 1,960 km, with 66 stops along the way. Since the trains' operation in June 2011, the fares have remained affordable for locals to help them shake off poverty and embrace better lives. People adore taking the slow-speed trains to carry goods to markets, send children to schools, and head for megacities as migrant workers.

The slow trains, carrying the hope of local people, move forward steadily and surely with a unique rhythm that has not changed for years. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Passengers take selfies aboard a slow train bound for Urumqi in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 29, 2022. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)

This combo photo shows (top) a layer of sand on the junction of two train carriages as the train runs though areas hit by the ravaging wind-blown sand on April 27, 2022, and (bottom) a train steward cleaning the sand on the junction of two train carriages of a slow train running in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 27, 2022. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)

A senior passenger talks with a child aboard a slow train bound for Hotan in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 27, 2022.(Xinhua/Ding Lei)

A train attendant studies the reference for Uygur language and Mandarin Chinese translation aboard a slow train running in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 29,2022 (Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Passengers take a rest aboard a slow train bound for Hotan in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 27, 2022.(Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Children play toys aboard a slow train bound for Hotan in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 27, 2022.(Xinhua/Ding Lei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_More "Slow Train photos! Enjoy!_

This combo photo shows (top) passengers walking to Hotan Railway Station in Hotan, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 28, 2022 , and (bottom) passengers walking out of Urumqi Railway Station in Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 29, 2022. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Passengers get off a slow train in Hotan Railway Station in Hotan, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 27, 2022. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Train attendants wait for passengers on the platform beside a slow train bound for Hotan in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 27, 2022.(Xinhua/Ding Lei)

A passenger plays the guitar aboard a slow train bound for Hotan in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 27, 2022.(Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Passengers have their tickets checked to board the train 7558 bound for Urumqi in Hotan Railway Station in Hotan, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 28, 2022.(Xinhua/Ding Lei)

A train steward helps a passenger put the luggage in place aboard a slow train bound for Urumqi in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, April 28, 2022.(Xinhua/Ding Lei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Local economy in Heilongjiang continues to recover amid stronger growth momentum in 1st quarter


Local economy in Heilongjiang continues to recover amid stronger growth momentum in 1st quarter-



english.news.cn





A worker is busy in a workshop of Dongan Auto Engine Co., Ltd. in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, April 15, 2022. The local economy in Heilongjiang continued to recover amid stronger growth momentum in the first quarter. Heilongjiang's value-added industrial output, an important economic indicator, went up 8.1 percent year on year in the first quarter of this year. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)

A worker is busy in a workshop of Harbin Electric Machinery Company Ltd. of Harbin Electric Corporation in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, May 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

A worker is busy in a workshop of Harbin Turbine Company Ltd. of Harbin Electric Corporation in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, May 7, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)

Workers are busy in a workshop of Dongan Auto Engine Co., Ltd. in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, April 15, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)

A worker is busy in a workshop of Dongan Auto Engine Co., Ltd. in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, April 15, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai gradually resumes some construction work


Mega infrastructure projects in Shanghai gradually resumed construction in recent days amid the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic prevention and control.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A worker at a construction site of the Beiheng Passageway Project in Shanghai, on May 6, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A worker cleans the road at a construction site of the Beiheng Passageway Project in Shanghai, on May 6, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Mega infrastructure projects in Shanghai gradually resumed construction in recent days amid the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic prevention and control.

A total of 24 major construction projects were included in the first batch of the city's "white list" supporting firms to resume production, including railway, road, hospital and airport-related projects.


Workers at the construction site of the Jizhai Road Station of Line 13 and West Changjiang Road Station of Line 18 in Shanghai, on May 8, 2022. [Photos/IC]

A worker checks the QR code of a driver at the construction site of the Jizhai Road Station of Line 13 and West Changjiang Road Station of Line 18 in Shanghai, on May 8, 2022. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children with congenital heart disease (CHD) and their families prepare to board a plane at Gonggar Airport in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, May 8, 2022. In recent days, medical workers from east China's Jiangsu Province carried out a CHD screening program among children under the age of 18 in Lhasa. The first batch of 23 children with CHD, accompanied by their families, departed from Lhasa to get free surgery in Nanjing of Jiangsu on Sunday. (Xinhua/Zhang Rufeng)

A staff member of the airport helps children with congenital heart disease (CHD) and their families register information at Gonggar Airport in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, May 8, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhang Rufeng)

Children with congenital heart disease (CHD) and their families wait at Gonggar Airport in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, May 8, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Rufeng)

Medical worker Yan Xu collects swab samples for nucleic acid testing in Chaoyang District of Beijing, capital of China, May 8, 2022. Chaoyang District started further district-wide nucleic acid testing from May 7 to 9 on. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

Volunteer Li Yang (R) registers information for a resident at a nucleic acid testing site in Chaoyang District of Beijing, capital of China, May 8, 2022. Chaoyang District started further district-wide nucleic acid testing from May 7 to 9 on. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Plucky French Go Down Fighting to China







bwfthomasubercups.bwfbadminton.com










Thomas Cup badminton tournament: China vs. France


Thomas Cup badminton tournament: China vs. France-



english.news.cn





He Jiting (R)/Zhou Haodong of China compete in the men's doubles match against Fabien Delrue/William Villeger of France during a group B match at the Thomas Cup badminton tournament in Bangkok, Thailand, May 9, 2022. (Xinhua/Rachen Sageamsak)

Liu Yuchen (L)/Ou Xuanyi of China compete in the men's doubles match against Christo Popov/Toma Junior Popov of France during a group B match at the Thomas Cup badminton tournament in Bangkok, Thailand, May 9, 2022. (Xinhua/Rachen Sageamsak)

Li Shifeng of China competes against Alex Lanier of France during a group B match at the Thomas Cup badminton tournament in Bangkok, Thailand, May 9, 2022. (Xinhua/Rachen Sageamsak)

He Jiting/Zhou Haodong (R) of China compete in the men's doubles match against Fabien Delrue/William Villeger of France during a group B match at the Thomas Cup badminton tournament in Bangkok, Thailand, May 9, 2022. (Xinhua/Rachen Sageamsak)

Zhao Junpeng of China competes against Arnaud Merkle of France during a group B match at the Thomas Cup badminton tournament in Bangkok, Thailand, May 9, 2022. (Xinhua/Rachen Sageamsak)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Kunming combines jacaranda scenery, cultural creativity to boost tourism


Kunming combines jacaranda scenery, cultural creativity to boost tourism-



english.news.cn






Aerial photos taken on May 8, 2022 shows jacaranda trees in full bloom in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province. In recent years, the city has brought more vitality to its tourism markets by combining its jacaranda scenery and cultural creativity. (Xinhua/Chen Xinbo)

Jacaranda-themed ice creams are pictured in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, May 8, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Xinbo)

Photo taken on May 8, 2022 shows a jacaranda artwork created by child in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province. (Xinhua/Chen Xinbo)

A public space showcasing the cultural and creative items with jacaranda theme is seen in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, May 8, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Xinbo)

People take photos of jacaranda flowers in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, May 8, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Xinbo)

Kunming Nie Er Symphony Orchestra stages a performance for tourists during a Jacaranda-themed concert in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, May 8, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Xinbo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_6963 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6967 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6999 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6942 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6909 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6904 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_6947 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The Long March-7 Y5 rocket, carrying Tianzhou-4, blasts off from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in south China's Hainan Province, May 10, 2022. China launched cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-4 on Tuesday to deliver supplies for its space station which is scheduled to wrap up construction this year. (Xinhua/Tian Dingyu)




WENCHANG, Hainan, May 10 (Xinhua) -- China launched cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-4 on Tuesday to deliver supplies for its space station which is scheduled to wrap up construction this year.
The Long March-7 Y5 rocket, carrying Tianzhou-4, blasted off at 1:56 a.m. (Beijing Time) from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in the southern island province of Hainan, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

After around 10 minutes, Tianzhou-4 separated from the rocket and entered its designated orbit. At 2:23 a.m., the solar panels of the cargo craft unfolded and began working.

The CMSA declared the launch a complete success.

Like previous cargo flights, Tianzhou-4 carries three categories of supplies, including six-month living supplies for the Shenzhou-14 mission's three astronauts, spare parts for space station maintenance, and space research equipment.

Tianzhou-4 will dock with the combination of the space station core module Tianhe and Tianzhou-3 cargo craft later, the CMSA said.

On April 20, Tianzhou-3 separated from the rear docking port of Tianhe and docked with its front docking port.

Tuesday's launch is the 22nd mission of China's manned space programs and the 420th mission of the Long March rocket series.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Farmers in Jiangsu reap bumper harvest in summer


With the arrival of summer, cabbage farmers in Xiaji town in Yangzhou, Jiangsu reaped a bumper harvest and will soon start to sell their produce. Take a look at these photos taken on May 5.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Farmers in Xiaji town in Yangzhou, East China's Jiangsu province are busily harvesting cabbages on May 5, 2022. [Photos/IC]


With the arrival of summer, cabbage farmers in Xiaji town in Yangzhou, Jiangsu reaped a bumper harvest and will soon start to sell their produce.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai provides couriers with temporary accommodation


Couriers are lifelines for many households whose movements have been restricted due to the recent COVID-19 outbreak in Shanghai. To support their daily work and health, Pudong district of Shanghai has set up four temperory accommodation centers that offer aound 1,000 beds in total.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A courier holds a set of beddings to prepare for sleep at a temporary accommodation center in Pudong district, on May 5, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]

Couriers are lifelines for many households whose movements have been restricted due to the recent COVID-19 outbreak in Shanghai. To support their daily work and health, Pudong district of Shanghai has set up four temporary accommodation centers that offer around 1,000 beds in total.

Couriers don't need to pay for anything in the center. Besides water and food, they are also provided with battery charging and nucleic acid testing services.

A courier gets a cup of water from the water dispenser installed at a temporary accommodation center in Pudong district, on May 5, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]

Couriers have meals at a temporary accommodation center in Pudong district, on May 5, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]

A staff member sprays disinfectants onto the slippers given out to the couriers living temporarily at a accommodation center in Pudong district, on May 5, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]

The electromobiles are charged at a temporary accommodation center in Pudong district, on May 5, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]

Police on patrol check couriers' health QR codes and nucleic acid test results on the street of Pudong district in Shanghai and inform them about the free temporary accommodation service in the district, on May 5, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]

Traffic police Deng Daisong (right) checks a courier's health QR code and nucleic acid test result on the street of Pudong district in Shanghai and informs him about the free temporary accommodation service in the district, on May 5, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Color explodes as roses bloom in a Hebei village


More than 200 hectares of roses are now in full bloom in the Feixiang district of Handan, Hebei province, attracting tourists to enjoy one of the memorable sights of summer.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Workers carry flowers at Colorful Garden Base on Friday. [Photos by Xue Jiandong/For chinadaily.com.cn]

More than 200 hectares of roses are now in full bloom in the Feixiang district of Handan, Hebei province, attracting tourists to enjoy one of the memorable sights of summer.

The roses were planted by a local gardening enthusiast, Wang Jianming, 48, who established the Colorful Garden Base for flowers and nursery stock in 2009 in Nanxiluobao village.

At present, the base has more than 3,000 kinds of plants, with roses leading the way.

The base has helped local residents live a better life. It employs more than 1,000 people from nearby villages, most of whom are elderly residents and women. Each of the families can increase their annual income by about 10,000 yuan ($1,500) by working at the base and renting land to it.

Tourists take photos at Colorful Garden Base on Friday. [Photo by Xue Jiandong/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A worker moves flowers at Colorful Garden Base in the Feixiang district of Handan, Hebei province, on Friday. [Photo by Xue Jiandong/For chinadaily.com.cn]


Workers arrange flowers at Colorful Garden Base. [Photo by Xue Jiandong/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A worker spray flowers. [Photo by Xue Jiandong/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pic story: recipient of China Youth May Fourth Medal


Pic story: recipient of China Youth May Fourth Medal-



english.news.cn





Lu Qi poses for photos in Dawa Tech in Chongqing, southwest China, May 6, 2022. Lu Qi, founder and chairman of the board of Dawa Tech, is a recipient of the China Youth May Fourth Medal, the top honor for outstanding young Chinese people.

Since the foundation of Dawa Tech in 2014, Lu has led his team to achieve breakthroughs in multi-fields of digital contents industry. The preparation of a comprehensive industrial park of digital contents in Chongqing is progressing, which will help Dawa seek further improvement to create jobs and better serve the real economy. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)



Lu Qi talks to staff members at a virtual studio of Dawa Tech in Chongqing, southwest China, May 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

Lu Qi works in the office of Dawa Tech in Chongqing, southwest China, May 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

Lu Qi (C) speaks during a discussion in Dawa Tech in Chongqing, southwest China, May 6, 2022.(Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

Lu Qi (L) talks to his colleague in Dawa Tech in Chongqing, southwest China, May 6, 2022.(Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pic story: deliveryman in Zhengzhou works in front line of epidemic prevention and control


Pic story: deliveryman in Zhengzhou works in front line of epidemic prevention and control -



english.news.cn





Deliveryman Hua Qilong disinfects his parcel box in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, May 8, 2022. Together with his colleagues, Hua Qilong, a 25-year-old deliveryman in Zhengzhou, has been working in the front line of epidemic prevention and control and deliver food, medicine and other daily necessities to guarantee people's livelihoods.

"I usually deliver medicine and orders from hospitals first, which are urgent for customers," said Hua.

From May 4, except for the closed-off management areas, other areas in downtown Zhengzhou have been placed under restrictive control management. Many grassroots workers like Hua in the city have made selfless contributions to help the city's fight against COVID-19 resurgence. (Xinhua/Hao Yuan)

Deliveryman Hua Qilong (R) delivers take-away food to a customer at a hospital in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, May 8, 2022. (Xinhua/Hao Yuan)

Deliveryman Hua Qilong buckles his helmet in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, May 8, 2022.(Xinhua/Wu Gang)

Deliveryman Hua Qilong waits for take-away food of a customer outside a restaurant in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, May 8, 2022.(Xinhua/Hao Yuan)

Deliveryman Hua Qilong delivers take-away food to a hospital in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, May 8, 2022.(Xinhua/Hao Yuan)

Deliveryman Hua Qilong has lunch on a bench in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, May 8, 2022.(Xinhua/Wu Gang)

Deliveryman Hua Qilong delivers parcels in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, May 8, 2022.(Xinhua/Wu Gang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

组图：虞书欣五一晒日常工作照 穿格纹裙双麻花辫甜美可爱


5月1日，虞书欣微博晒日常工作照，穿格纹制服裙、扎双麻花辫子甜美可爱。



slide.ent.sina.com.cn




Sina Entertainment News On May 1, Yu Shuxin posted photos of her daily work on Weibo, wearing a plaid uniform skirt and double-twisted braids, sweet and cute.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Teacher from Taiwan starts preschool program in Fujian_Cross-Strait Exchanges_ENG.TAIWAN.CN



Ho Pe-sun and children observe the changes of plants while they take care of the plants at Go Aims. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

If she had not conducted field research in Pingtan county ? an island group off the coast of Fujian province ? Ho Pe-sun from Taiwan wouldn't have started her career of developing early education in the county.

Influenced by her parents, who have been working in the field of preschool education, Ho developed great interest.

She received a doctorate in special education from Changhua University of Education in Taiwan and is a member of the preschool education society of Taichung, Taiwan.

Ho and her husband conducted field research in Pingtan, where they visited kindergartens and talked to a lot of people in 2018. Through their work, they discovered there was great potential to develop early education there. The couple decided to open a school for children up to age 3.

Ho Pe-sun interacts with a child at school. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Ho Pe-sun plays with children as she teaches about the world map. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Ho Pe-sun read books with children in a classroom. ]Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Ho Pe-sun plays with children as they eat apples. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Ho Pe-sun brings children to a supermarket to learn about vegetables and how to buy food. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Ho Pe-sun and children paint on the protective wraps of trees on the street. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Temples witness a transformation


Visitors to Beijing during the 1930s would probably have been recommended by tour guides to visit some of the city's temples during their stay.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_Tons of information about the temples in the provided link_

Hongluo Temple in Beijing's Huairou district is known for its ginkgo trees. [Photo by Du Lianyi/China Daily]

Dajue Temple, also known as the Temple of Enlightenment, is located in western Beijing. [Photo by Wang Baosheng/for China Daily]

Hongluo Temple opens its doors to thousands of visitors every autumn. [Photo by Chen Xiaodong/for China Daily]

Yonghegong, the Lama Temple, is the largest Buddhist temple in Beijing. [Photo by Gao Zehong/for China Daily]

Fayuan Temple, built in the year 645, is known for its lilac blossoms. [Photo for China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Overhaul for Datong-Qinhuangdao railway carried out for safe, smooth operations


Overhaul for Datong-Qinhuangdao railway carried out for safe, smooth operations-



english.news.cn





These photos show workers maintaining the Datong section of the Datong-Qinhuangdao railway in north China's Shanxi Province, May 11, 2022.

An overhaul for the Datong-Qinhuangdao railway has been recently carried out on a daily basis to secure safe and smooth rail operations.

The 653-km Datong-Qinhuangdao railway, which links the city of Datong in coal-rich Shanxi Province with the port city of Qinhuangdao of north China's Hebei Province, is an artery of China's coal transportation.

During the overhaul time, the railway stops its service three hours a day so that construction workers are able to alter damaged rails, clean rail beds and clear silt. The maintenance work lasts for 20 days. (Xinhua/Cao Yang)

Aerial photo taken on May 9, 2022 shows a train running on the Datong-Qinhuangdao railway after the railway's overhaul in north China's Shanxi Province.(Xinhua/Cao Yang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Vet cares for pets stuck in hospital during quarantine


Vet cares for pets stuck in hospital during quarantine




www.chinadaily.com.cn





In a pet hospital on Qinglian street in Shanghai's Huangpu district, Yu Zhe plays with pet dogs on May 9. Yu has been in the hospital for almost two months. She has taken on the role of "temporary mom" for pets, taking care of the three dogs and 13 cats their owners entrusted here, creating a warm home for them during the pandemic. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

In mid-March, Yu Zhe moved into the pet hospital alone, set up an online consultation channel and answered questions from pet owners in WeChat groups. Before the lockdown, many pet owners sent their sick pets here. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Yu Zhe feeds a cat in the pet hospital. As a vet, she says she is doing what she must and wants to help more people. "I hope the epidemic will soon be over and these pets can be reunited with their owners," she said. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Yu Zhe touches the face of a cat in the pet hospital. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Yu Zhe holds two pet dogs in the pet hospital. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Yu Zhe checks messages on her mobile phone during a break. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Retail stores gradually return to normal operation in Shanghai


Retail stores gradually return to normal operation in Shanghai-



english.news.cn





A customer scans the QR code before entering a grocery store in Jiading District of east China's Shanghai, May 9, 2022. With the number of new infections continuing to go down, retail stores in Shanghai have been gradually returned to normal operation in some areas of the city. (Xinhua/Li He)

Customers buy vegetables at a supermarket in Songjiang District of east China's Shanghai, May 10, 2022. . (Xinhua/Li He)

People ride electric bicycles on the street in Jiading District of east China's Shanghai, May 9, 2022. (Xinhua/Li He)

A resident buys seafood at a supermarket in Jiading District of east China's Shanghai, May 9, 2022. (Xinhua/Li He)

A resident buys meat at a supermarket in Songjiang District of east China's Shanghai, May 10, 2022. (Xinhua/Li He)

Residents buy vegetables at a market in Jiading District of east China's Shanghai, May 9, 2022. (Xinhua/Li He)

Residents wait to buy omelets at a food booth in Jiading District of east China's Shanghai, May 9, 2022. (Xinhua/Li He)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC08474 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC08456 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC08471 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC08440 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC08466 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC08459 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC08433 by John's Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos taken on May 12, 2022 shows the accident site where a passenger plane veered off the runway during take-off and caught fire at the Chongqing Jiangbei International Airport in southwest China's Chongqing.(Xinhua/Liu Chan)


Rescue workers are seen at the accident site where a passenger plane of Tibet Airlines caught fire after an aborted takeoff at Chongqing Jiangbei International Airport, southwest China's Chongqing, May 12, 2022. All 113 passengers and 9 crew members were evacuated. (Photos: China News Service/Chen Chao)

CHONGQING, May 12 (Xinhua) -- Twenty-five people were injured after a passenger plane veered off the runway during take-off and caught fire at an airport in southwest China's Chongqing at around 8 a.m. on Thursday, airport sources said.

The passenger plane operated by Tibet Airlines was carrying 113 passengers and nine crew members on board, said the sources.

All people aboard the plane were evacuated and the injured were rushed to hospital for treatment.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





China's AC313A large civil helicopter makes maiden flight


China's AC313A large civil helicopter makes maiden flight-



english.news.cn





An AC313A large utility civil helicopter hovers at an airport in Jingdezhen, east China's Jiangxi Province, May 17, 2022.(all photos Xinhua/Hu Chenhuan)

NANCHANG, May 17 (Xinhua) -- China's independently-developed AC313A large utility civil helicopter successfully conducted its maiden flight on Tuesday, announced the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), the country's leading aircraft maker.

The 13-tonne-class large helicopter conducted the flight at an airport in Jingdezhen, east China's Jiangxi Province, marking a major step forward in the development of China's air emergency rescue system, the AVIC said.

With the completion of the maiden flight, AC313A will now enter the flight test phase, according to the developer.

It is expected to receive an airworthiness certification during the 14th Five-Year Plan period (2021-2025), and thereafter enter the market to serve customers.

AC313A is a major aerial vehicle specially developed to meet the country's needs for air rescue missions. It is expected to assist the country in strengthening the national air emergency rescue system, according to the AVIC.

Upgraded from AC313 helicopter, AC313A is a large utility civil helicopter with new engines, an upgraded transmission system, and multiple other tech-optimization in systems such as the avionics and flight control, said the AVIC.

This new helicopter model is also installed with the health and usage monitoring system (HUMS), as well as rotor ice protection and de-icing facilities to enhance its performance and safety.

AC313A can carry up to 28 people onboard, with the maximum take-off weight of 13.8 tonnes with external sling loads. It can also load up to five tonnes of water for fire fighting missions.

Capable of operating in both visual and instrument flight, AC313A can operate in various complicated terrains and weather conditions, such as a high plateau and high and low temperatures.

AC313A can be installed with various facilities for emergency rescue missions. This allows it to carry out various missions across the country such as supply delivery, forest and urban fire fighting, lifting large equipment, disaster prevention and relief, medical rescue, law enforcement, maritime rescue and search, transport for offshore oil platform, among others according to the developer


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Green health code required on public transportations in Beijing


*
A staff member holds a placard to remind passengers to show their health codes at a bus station in Beijing, May 17, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Han Haidan)

Starting Tuesday, passengers should show their green health codes before boarding buses and entering subway stations around the locked-down and controlled zones in Beijing. These measures involve 190 bus lines and 54 subway stations.

A staff member checks a passenger's health code at a bus station in Beijing, May 17, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Han Haidan)

An epidemic prevention announcement is posted on a bus window to remind passengers to show their health codes, Beijing, May 17, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Han Haidan)


Citizens show their green health codes before entering subway stations in Beijing, May 17, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Han Haidan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Views of Yungang Grottoes in N China's Shanxi


Views of Yungang Grottoes in N China's Shanxi-



english.news.cn





A Buddha statue is pictured at the Yungang Grottoes in Datong, north China's Shanxi Province, May 11, 2022.

With 45 major caves and more than 51,000 statues, the 1,500-year-old Yungang Grottoes were listed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 2001. (Xinhua/Cao Yang)

Aerial photo taken on May 11, 2022 shows a Buddha statue at the Yungang Grottoes in Datong, north China's Shanxi Province.(Xinhua/Cao Yang)

Aerial photo taken on May 11, 2022 shows the outer architecture of the Yungang Grottoes in Datong, north China's Shanxi Province. (Xinhua/Cao Yang)

A Buddha statue is pictured at the Yungang Grottoes in Datong, north China's Shanxi Province, May 11, 2022. (Xinhua/Cao Yang)


Buddha statues are pictured at the Yungang Grottoes in Datong, north China's Shanxi Province, May 11, 2022. (Xinhua/Cao Yang)


Stone statues are pictured at the Yungang Grottoes in Datong, north China's Shanxi Province, May 11, 2022. (Xinhua/Cao Yang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Couriers crisscross Shanghai to keep residents supplied


While many parts of Shanghai remain under lockdown management, the couriers and delivery drivers on the metropolis' usually bustling streets have become essential players in meeting the demand for daily necessities.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Two delivery drivers move along the Zhapulu Bridge over the Suzhou Creek in Shanghai on May 8, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]
While many parts of Shanghai remain under lockdown management, the couriers and delivery drivers on the metropolis' usually bustling streets have become essential players in meeting the demand for daily necessities.

Recently, a number of e-commerce platforms, postal services, logistics companies, supermarkets and restaurants have restarted operations or have begun resuming business gradually. Many couriers and delivery drivers have also returned to work. At present, more than 100,000 are busy working in Shanghai.

To protect their health and the safety of deliveries, drivers must have an official e-pass, proof of negative nucleic acid test results taken within 48 hours, and a green health code. Meanwhile, the local government has set up more than 100 rest stations that offer couriers and riders a variety of services.

An epidemic prevention and control worker checks a driver's health code in a street on April 30, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]

A deliveryman rides along an empty street on April 30, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]

A courier prepares to put parcels into a disinfection cabin, which is used to sterilize parcels, at a community in Pudong on May 1, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]

A deliveryman with online food platform Meituan prepares to deliver meals to a community in Huangpu district on May 3, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]

Traffic police officers check the e-pass, health codes and nucleic acid test results of two deliverymen in Pudong on May 5, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]

A lone delivery driver eats dinner on a street corner in Putuo district on April 20, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

閏蜜寫真 by Chris Photography(王權)（FB：王權）, on Flickr

閏蜜寫真 by Chris Photography(王權)（FB：王權）, on Flickr

閏蜜寫真 by Chris Photography(王權)（FB：王權）, on Flickr

閏蜜寫真 by Chris Photography(王權)（FB：王權）, on Flickr

閏蜜寫真 by Chris Photography(王權)（FB：王權）, on Flickr

閏蜜寫真 by Chris Photography(王權)（FB：王權）, on Flickr

閏蜜寫真 by Chris Photography(王權)（FB：王權）, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photographer captures Guangzhou


Luo Yiwei, a 37-year-old photographer, devoted himself to capturing images of Guangzhou, capital of Guangdong province, over the past four years.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Photo shows image of Guangzhou, capital of Guangdong province, captured by Luo Yiwei, a 37-year-old photographer, over the past four years. [all Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


Luo Yiwei, a 37-year-old photographer, devoted himself to capturing images of Guangzhou, capital of Guangdong province, over the past four years.



The over 200,000 eye-catching photos illustrate the city in different seasons, angles and weather patterns.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Suzhou bookstore wins iF Design Award 2022, the Oscars of design


Taicang Readzone, a bookstore in Suzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, recently won the iF Design Award 2022, known as the Oscar in the field of design, and the A' Design Award & Competition, the world's largest and most comprehensive design competition award. The bookstore, equipped with a...




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Taicang Readzone in Suzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, offers a great place to relax and find some inner peace. [all Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


Taicang Readzone, a bookstore in Suzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, recently won the iF Design Award 2022, known as the Oscar in the field of design, and the A' Design Award & Competition, the world's largest and most comprehensive design competition award. 

The bookstore, equipped with a public reading space and various themed reading zones, offers a great place to relax and find some inner peace. Check out the photos to see more.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Carving out a fruitful career


With incredible skill and dexterity, artist conjures up miniature images on the stones of peaches, apricots and Chinese olives.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_Much more information provided in the link above!_

Zhu engages in fruit pit carving. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Fruit pits, which follow a revolution theme, carved by artist Zhu Mengjia from Guangfu town, Suzhou, Jiangsu province. [Photo provided to China Daily]

With incredible skill and dexterity, artist conjures up miniature images on the stones of peaches, apricots and Chinese olives, Yang Feiyue reports.[Photo provided to China Daily]

Zhu Mengjia has found a new world in the smallest and unlikeliest of places: fruit pits. The 29-year-old from Guangfu town in Suzhou city, East China's Jiangsu province, has been sculpting ingenious creations out of the challengingly hard, tiny and rugged pits over the years.

She gives a presentation to youngsters at a local museum to popularize the art. [Photo provided to China Daily]

She poses with college students at a workshop for the craft in Nanjing, Jiangsu. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing automaker sets new base in Qingdao


A view of the assembly shop of BAW’s Qingdao headquarters on May 13, 2022.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A bird's eye view of BAW's Qingdao base headquarters in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province on May 13, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Employees work at the assembly shop of BAW's Qingdao headquarters on May 13, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


A view of the assembly shop of BAW's Qingdao headquarters on May 13, 2022. [Photos/Xinhua]

An employee works at the welding workshop of BAW's Qingdao base on May 13, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai cuts off community transmission of COVID-19


Shanghai cuts off community transmission of COVID-19-



english.news.cn





Residents are seen at a residential area in Putuo District of east China's Shanghai, May 16, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)

SHANGHAI, May 17 (Xinhua) -- China's Shanghai has cut off the community transmission of COVID-19 in all its 16 districts, a municipal official said Tuesday.

The megacity reported 77 confirmed locally transmitted COVID-19 cases and 746 local asymptomatic cases on Monday, Zhao Dandan, deputy director of the Shanghai municipal health commission, told a press conference.

Citizens shop at a supermarket in Jing'an District of Shanghai, east China, May 17, 2022. China's (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

Staff members make coffee ordered online at a coffee shop in Xuhui District of Shanghai, east China, May 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

Citizens shop at a supermarket in Jing'an District of Shanghai, east China, May 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

A citizen rides on a road in Shanghai, east China, May 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

Residents walk inside a community in Shanghai, east China, May 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

Boys have fun at a residential community in Putuo District of Shanghai, east China, May 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)

A little girl plays on a street in Shanghai, east China, May 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Post-90s girls integrate modern elements into traditional silver accessories


Post-90s girls integrate modern elements into traditional silver accessories-



english.news.cn





Tergel (L) and Zhang Aoyu make silver accessory products at their workshop in Xilinhot of Xilingol League, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, May 16, 2022.

Tergel, a girl of the Mongolian ethnic group, and Zhang Aoyu, all born in the 1990s, have been busy with their silver accessory making business with Mongolian characteristics in Xilinhot of Xilingol League. They knew each other as college students at Inner Mongolia Normal University in the year of 2014 and their common interests in traditional ethnic arts made the two girls a pair of good friends.

After graduation, Tergel and Zhang Aoyu chose to start up their own business, which has integrated fashionable elements into traditional silver accessory making. They sell their silver accessory products both online and offline, including the popular live-streaming sales, to have their products publicized and attract more young customers to be fascinated by their traditional silver accessories with modern elements. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)

Zhang Aoyu (L) takes photos for Tergel with silver accessory products at their workshop in Xilinhot of Xilingol League, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, May 16, 2022.(Xinhua/Peng Yuan)

Tergel (L) and Zhang Aoyu talk about silver accessory making at their workshop in Xilinhot of Xilingol League, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, May 16, 2022.(Xinhua/Peng Yuan)

Zhang Aoyu (L) introduces products at a silver accessory shop in Xilinhot of Xilingol League, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, May 16, 2022. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)

Tergel makes silver accessory product at a silver accessory shop in Xilinhot of Xilingol League, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, May 16, 2022.(Xinhua/Peng Yuan)

Zhang Aoyu (L) takes photos for Tergel with silver accessory products at their workshop in Xilinhot of Xilingol League, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, May 16, 2022.
(Xinhua/Wang Zecong)

Tergel makes silver accessory products at a silver accessory shop in Xilinhot of Xilingol League, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, May 16, 2022.(Xinhua/Wang Zecong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Animal heads looted from the Old Summer Palace displayed in Nanjing museum


*

Statues of one of the 12 bronze heads of zodiac animals are on display at Nanjing City Wall Museum, Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, May 17, 2022. (Photos: China New Service/Yang Bo)


A special exhibition featuring the bronze heads of zodiac animals looted from the royal garden at the Old Summer Palace by Anglo-French allied forces in 1860 kicked off in Nanjing on Tuesday. The International Museum Day, which falls on May 18, is being celebrated with a variety of online and offline activities across China.(Photos: China New Service/Yang Bo)


An exhibit of Qianlong period of Qing dynasty (1711 - 1799) is also on show at Nanjing City Wall Museum, Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, May 17, 2022. (Photos: China New Service/Yang Bo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1O0A3254LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A2760L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A3296LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A3275LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A2784L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A3265LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taipei 2022*

_ Click on each photo for a description_
_MG_7576 by weichen_kh, on Flickr
_MG_7630 by weichen_kh, on Flickr
_MG_7653 by weichen_kh, on Flickr

IMG _1888 by weichen_kh, on Flickr
IMG_1757 by weichen_kh, on Flickr
IMG_5130 by weichen_kh, on Flickr
_MG_9607 by weichen_kh, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*MORE!!...Taiwan Trains/Metros! 2022*

_Click on each photo for a description_
_MG_0012 by weichen_kh, on Flickr
_MG_9582 by weichen_kh, on Flickr
_MG_9594 by weichen_kh, on Flickr
_MG_0745 by weichen_kh, on Flickr
_MG_0756 by weichen_kh, on Flickr
_MG_0757 by weichen_kh, on Flickr
_MG_0788 by weichen_kh, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A traditional performance is staged at the Three Lanes and Seven Alleys, a street district featuring a cluster of ancient residential buildings and the largest well-preserved historical district in China, May 18, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Bin)



Fireworks illuminate the night sky during a commemorative event on the 1,401 birth anniversary of Li Tian, the founder of firecrackers in Shangli county, Pingxiang, Jiangxi Province, May 18, 2022. Having a history of fireworks production of more than 1,300 years , Shangli County of Jiangxi is regarded as the birthplace of China’s fireworks and crackers. (Photos: China News Service/Liu Yunchi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Shanghai resumes more train services


*
Passengers wait to board the train at Shanghai railway station, east China's Shanghai, May, 18, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Yin Liqin)

Shanghai resumed seven train services on Wednesday, bringing the total operational rail lines departing Shanghai to 20.

A train stewardess is seen on the platform at Shanghai railway station, east China's Shanghai, May, 18, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Yin Liqin)

A train stewardess checks a passenger's ticket at Shanghai railway station, east China's Shanghai, May, 18, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Yin Liqin)

Staff members conduct security check on luggage at Shanghai railway station, east China's Shanghai, May, 18, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Yin Liqin)

Passengers wait to check in at Shanghai railway station, east China's Shanghai, May, 18, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Yin Liqin)

Passengers check in through face recognition at Shanghai railway station, east China's Shanghai, May, 18, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Yin Liqin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


More ancient relics from Sanxingdui ruins unveiled


*
A "robotic dog" shaped like a bronze mythical creature makes its debut at Yibin Museum, southwest China's Sichuan Province, May 18, 2022. The artifact was dug from the No.3 pit, with a length of 28.5 centimeters, height of 26.4 centimeters and width of 23 centimeters. (Photo: China News Service/He Xi)

"Blossom Blossoms - Bashu Bronze Civilization Special Exhibition", a special exhibition featuring on Bashu culture kicked off at Yibin Museum, southwest China's Sichuan Province, May 18, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/He Xi)

A bronze relic shaped like a crawling dragon that functioned as a cover is displayed to the public for the first time at Yibin Museum, southwest China's Sichuan Province, May 18, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/He Xi)


Cultural relics are on show at Yibin Museum, southwest China's Sichuan Province, May 18, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/He Xi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai farmer's markets restart operations


With the acceleration of Shanghai's resumption of businesses and productions, farmer's markets that meet epidemic prevention standards have gradually reopened to customers offline.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A worker organizes vegetables inside the Gaocheng farmer's market in Jiading district, East China's Shanghai, May 18, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]
With the acceleration of Shanghai's resumption of businesses and productions, farmer's markets that meet epidemic prevention standards have gradually reopened to customers offline.

In order to meet the daily needs of residents in the neighborhood, Gaocheng farmer's market, located in Jiading district, is one of the earliest local grocery stores to resume in-person operations.

The store provides vegetables, fruits, meat, seafood, soy products and other commodities at stable prices.

Residents browse vegetables inside the Gaocheng farmer's market in Jiading district, East China's Shanghai, May 18, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Residents browse vegetables inside the Gaocheng farmer's market in Jiading district, East China's Shanghai, May 18, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

A resident pays for pork using her phone inside the Gaocheng farmer's market in Jiading district, East China's Shanghai, May 18, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

A worker picks up a watermelon for a resident inside the Gaocheng farmer's market in Jiading district, East China's Shanghai, May 18, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

A worker cleans a batch of small lobsters inside the Gaocheng farmer's market in Jiading district, East China's Shanghai, May 18, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children across China enjoy May Day Holiday


Children across China enjoy May Day Holiday




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A child reads in a book store in Jiaozuo, Henan province on May 3, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Children play with bubbles in Huaibei, Anhui province on May 3, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Tourists pose with blooming flowers in Hengyang, Hunan province on May 3, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A tourist plays with a child on the beach in Lianyungang, Jiangsu province on May 3, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Primary students try out ploughing in Huangshan, Anhui province on May 3, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Students try out tea-making in Huangping, Guizhou province on May 3, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A teacher explains seedling cultivation to her students in Huangshan, Anhui province on May 3, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A child plays at a playground in Yangzhou, Jiangsu province on May 3, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Tourists enjoy themselves in Qinhuangdao, Hebei province on May 3, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Natalie5005 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Natalie5024 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Natalie5006 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Natalie5018 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Natalie5008 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Natalie5023 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Natalie5011 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


International Museum Day: Fascinating relics in China's museums


*


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Travails of the myth merchants


Swelling with patriotic pride, three young people set out to ensure that old tales never die, Cheng Yuezhu reports.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_Interesting read of this mythology collection The Classic of Mountains and Seas,...rather lengthy..11 pages_

Zhang Jialing dressed as lingyu. [Photo provided to China Daily]
In the Chinese mythology collection _The Classic of Mountains and Seas_, the world of yore was a mysterious land where myriad elusive creatures emerged.

Some may ring a bell: in the deep sea lives a creature part human and part fish, much resembling mermaids; the nine-tailed fox is a recurring figure in folklore and TV adaptations; and then there is zouwu, the five-colored precious creature that won the heart of global audiences in the Fantastic Beasts film series.

On the Chinese internet, a team of young people has thrown itself into the difficult task of representing these mythical figures in the real world. In their videos, viewers can see all kinds of creatures take human form and roam around China.

A rendition of lingyu, a part-human and part-fish figure from _The Classic of Mountains and Seas_. [Photo provided to China Daily]

A rendition of suanyu, a mythical creature with four wings and six eyes. [Photo provided to China Daily]

The team insists on shooting on location in accordance with the natural features recorded in the book. [Photo provided to China Daily]

The nine-tailed fox is a recurring figure in folklore and TV adaptations. [Photo provided to China Daily]

The nine-tailed fox is a recurring figure in folklore and TV adaptations. [Photo provided to China Daily]

A rendition of suanyu, a mythical creature with four wings and six eyes. [Photo provided to China Daily]

A rendition of lingyu, a part-human and part-fish figure from _The Classic of Mountains and Seas_. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*








Discovering royal culture through gold lacquer-inlaying


Exquisite gold lacquer-inlaying craftsmanship has put artist Hou Xue on an arduous yet rewarding journey, discovering the splendid royal culture and extraordinary feats of artisans from the past.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




*

Artist Hou Xue works on a sketch. [Photos provided to China Daily]

Exquisite gold lacquer-inlaying craftsmanship has put artist Hou Xue on an arduous yet rewarding journey, discovering the splendid royal culture and extraordinary feats of artisans from the past. [Photos provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Spring farming activities in full swing across Heilongjiang, NE China


Spring farming activities in full swing across Heilongjiang, NE China-



english.news.cn





Aerial photos taken on May 18, 2022 shows paddy fields in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province. Spring farming activities are in full swing across Heilongjiang Province. By May 17, the province's spring sowing area of crops has reached 190 million mu (about 12.67 million hectares). (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)

Aerial photo taken on May 18, 2022 shows farmers transplanting rice seedlings in a field in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province.(Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)






Farmers transplant rice seedlings in a field in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, May 18, 2022. Spring farming activities are in full swing across Heilongjiang Province. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: May 13 - 19


Ten photos from across China: May 13 - 19




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Members of the Lhasa wheelchair basketball team gather for a game in Lhasa, Tibet autonomous region, on May 15, 2022, which was China's 32nd National Disability Day. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A worker shows crayfish during an event celebrating the harvest season of crayfish in Xuyi county of Huai'an, East China's Jiangsu province, May 18, 2022. Crayfish is one of the renowned specialties in Xuyi county. [Photo/Xinhua]

A child watches candy painting performance at a scenic spot in Harbin, Northeast China's Heilongjiang province, May 14, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

China's indigenously-developed jet, the first C919 large passenger aircraft to be delivered, takes off from Shanghai Pudong International Airport in East China's Shanghai, May 14, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Aerial photo taken on May 13, 2022 shows a view of Zhangzehu national wetland park in Changzhi, North China's Shanxi province. With measures of ecological restoration and environmental protection, Zhangzehu national wetland park has become a good place for citizens to spend leisure time, as well as a habitat for over 600 species of wild animals and plants. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Despite epidemic, love finds a way


Each year on May 20, couples in China register for marriage or demonstrate their love for each other, as the way the date is pronounced in Chinese sounds similar to the words for "I Love You".




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A couple takes picture with their marriage certificates at the marriage registration office of Haizhou district in Lianyungang, Jiangsu province, May 20, 2022. [Photo by Geng Yuhe/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Each year on May 20, couples in China register for marriage or demonstrate their love for each other, as the way the date is pronounced in Chinese sounds similar to the words for "I Love You".


Workers prepare fresh flowers at Kunming Dounan Flower Market in Southwest China's Yunnan province, May 16, 2022. [Photo by Long Yudan/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Given Shanghai's ongoing COVID-19 outbreak, some couples in the city are choosing to buy flowers online to celebrate the special day to reduce the risk of infection.

Pang Xueting, head of grocery store Dingdong Macai's Baotun Road distribution center in Huangpu district, told China Daily on Friday that they have received around 2,000 online orders for flowers every day since Monday.

A couple takes photo after receiving their marriage certificates at the marriage registration office of Fuxing district in Handan, Hebei province, May 20, 2022. [Photo by Wang Hongchao/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A couple shows their marriage certificates at the marriage registration office of Congtai district in Handan, Hebei province, May 20, 2022. [Photo by Hao Qunying/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A mature couple takes photo at a photo studio in Shushan district of Hefei, Anhui province, May 19, 2022. [Photo by Chen Sanhu/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tianjin boosts aerospace industry to promote high-quality development


Tianjin boosts aerospace industry to promote high-quality development-



english.news.cn





Undated file photo shows a staff member checking the microgravity unloading system at a base of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation in north China's Tianjin. (China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation/Handout via Xinhua)

Undated file photo shows core module of China's space station Tianhe being hoisted at a base of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation in north China's Tianjin. (China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation/Handout via Xinhua)

Undated file photo shows core module of China's space station Tianhe in noise test at a base of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation in north China's Tianjin. (China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation/Handout via Xinhua)




Workers maintain an DHL aircraft at a hangar in north China's Tianjin, May 18, 2022. Recent years Tianjin has been vigorously developing aerospace industry, boosting multiple industrial chains in a bid to promote high-quality development of the city. (Xinhua/Zhao Zishuo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_Wait! there's more!!_



Staff members work at Airbus' Tianjin final assembly line for the A320-family of jets in north China's Tianjin, Feb. 24, 2022. Recent years Tianjin has been vigorously developing aerospace industry, boosting multiple industrial chains in a bid to promote high-quality development of the city. (Airbus China/Handout via Xinhua)

Staff members work on an AC312E helicopter at a workshop of the Aviation Industry Corporation of China in north China's Tianjin, May 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhao Zishuo)


Staff members conducts riveting operation of an AC332 helicopter at a workshop of the Aviation Industry Corporation of China in north China's Tianjin, May 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhao Zishuo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Volunteer rescue team from NW China's Lanzhou leaves Shanghai


Volunteer rescue team from NW China's Lanzhou leaves Shanghai-



english.news.cn





A local volunteer (2nd L) hugs a member of MRAR Rescue Volunteer Service Team before the team's departure in east China's Shanghai, May 20, 2022. Members of MRAR Rescue Volunteer Service Team from Lanzhou of northwest China's Gansu Province left Shanghai on Friday after they completed their mission of aiding Shanghai in battle against COVID-19. (Xinhua/Li He)



Members of MRAR Rescue Volunteer Service Team prepare for departure in east China's Shanghai, May 20, 2022. (Xinhua/Li He)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1O0A3979L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A4030LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

2022-02-28_07-25-04 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

2022-02-28_07-41-58 by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A3759LP by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan 2022*
2022/1/30/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/3/6/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/3/8/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/3/27/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/4/10/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/5/5/R by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/5/14/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China launches three low-orbit communication test satellites


China launches three low-orbit communication test satellites-



english.news.cn




A Long March-2C carrier rocket carrying three low-orbit communication test satellites blasts off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, May 20, 2022. The three communication satellites were launched at 6:30 p.m. (Beijing Time) and have entered the planned orbit. (Photos by Wang Jiangbo/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Normal life in Harbin gradually resumes as latest COVID-19 resurgence wanes


Normal life in Harbin gradually resumes as latest COVID-19 resurgence wanes-



english.news.cn





People play basketball outside a shopping mall in Xiangfang District of Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, May 19, 2022. Normal life in Harbin has gradually resumed as the latest COVID-19 resurgence waned. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

A man takes a walk at a park in Xiangfang District of Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, May 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)


People shop for flowers at a flower market in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, May 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

A child plays at a park in Xiangfang District of Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, May 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

Tourists take photos at a park in Xiangfang District of Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, May 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_More from Harbin_

People shop at a shopping mall in Xiangfang District of Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, May 19, 2022. Normal life in Harbin has gradually resumed as the latest COVID-19 resurgence waned. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

People shop at a flower market in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, May 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

People have meals in a shopping mall in Xiangfang District of Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, May 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

People enjoy themselves at a park in Xiangfang District of Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, May 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

Children play at a park in Xiangfang District of Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, May 19, 2022. Normal life in Harbin has gradually resumed as the latest COVID-19 resurgence waned. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

Young men play basketball at a park in Xiangfang District of Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, May 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

High-speed train depot ensures stable railway operation in Shanghai


High-speed train depot ensures stable railway operation in Shanghai-



english.news.cn





Aerial photo taken on May 18, 2022 shows a high-speed train pulling out of the Shanghai Railway Station in east China's Shanghai. The Hongqiao high-speed train depot in Shanghai is the largest bullet train maintenance hub in East China. Employees here have stayed on the job since the COVID-19 outbreak in April to ensure stable operation of the high-speed railway system. Meanwhile, a full resumption of bullet train services is possible. (Xinhua/Li He)




Workers carry out maintenance at the Hongqiao high-speed train depot in east China's Shanghai, May 20, 2022. (Xinhua/Li He)

Combo photo shows workers carrying out maintenance at the Hongqiao high-speed train depot in east China's Shanghai, May 20, 2022. (Xinhua/Li He)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

School in Hangzhou greets International Tea Day


Lishan Town held a series of activities to promote the traditional Chinese tea culture and greet the International Tea Day, which falls on May 21 annually.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A teacher demonstrates tea making skills at a primary school in Lishan town in Fuyang district of Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, May 20, 2022. Lishan Town held a series of activities to promote the traditional Chinese tea culture and greet the International Tea Day, which falls on May 21 annually. [Photo/Xinhua]

Students experience tea making at a primary school in Lishan town in Fuyang district of Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, May 20, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A primary school student learns to perform tea art in Lishan town in Fuyang district of Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, May 20, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


Students of a kindergarten perform a show displaying tea culture in Lishan town in Fuyang district of Hangzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, May 20, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sina Entertainment News on the 18th, Rainie Yang released a set of summer daisies photos. *


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Changes of Sanzhiyang Elementary School in Guangxi, China

Combo photo shows children taking naps on May 18, 2022 (up) and children waking up for classes on March 24, 2011 in Sanzhiyang Elementary School in Du'an Yao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region.

In 2011, a nutrition improvement plan for students in rural areas began, which provides nutritious meals for students in schools like Sanzhiyang. Today, Sanzhiyang Elementary School's well equipped canteen is serving carefully balanced meals to ensure the health and development of its students.

Sanzhiyang Elementary School has continuously improved its infrastructure, building new teaching and dormitory buildings, toilets and playgrounds, etc. The number of its students has nearly doubled in recent years. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

Combo photo shows a staff serving nutritious meals for children on May 18, 2022 (up) and children taking out their lunch boxes of steamed rice and soybean from a boiler on March 24, 2011 in Sanzhiyang Elementary School in Du'an Yao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. 11 years ago, Sanzhiyang's children grew up on a diet of steamed rice and soybean, one of the few things that would grow there. Back then, malnutrition were common among students.

In 2011, a nutrition improvement plan for students in rural areas began, which provides nutritious meals for students in schools like Sanzhiyang. Today, Sanzhiyang Elementary School's well equipped canteen is serving carefully balanced meals to ensure the health and development of its students. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)


Children have lunch in Sanzhiyang Elementary School in Du'an Yao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, May 18, 2022.(Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

Children run past a new dormitory building in Sanzhiyang Elementary School in Du'an Yao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, May 18, 2022.(Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

Children attend a class in Sanzhiyang Elementary School in Du'an Yao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, May 18, 2022.(Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

Children take exercise in Sanzhiyang Elementary School in Du'an Yao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, May 18, 2022.(Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_MORE photos from Sanzhiyang Elementary School _
 
Combo photo shows the aerial view of Sanzhiyang Elementary School on May 18, 2022 (up) and on Nov. 11, 2014 in Du'an Yao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

Combo photo shows a staff member preparing nutritious meals for children on May 18, 2022 (up) and a child putting his lunch box back to the boiler after having steamed rice and soybean on March 24, 2011 in Sanzhiyang Elementary School in Du'an Yao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region.(Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

Combo photo shows the view of Sanzhiyang Elementary School on May 18, 2022 (up) and on Nov. 11, 2014 in Du'an Yao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region.(Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

Children take exercise in Sanzhiyang Elementary School in Du'an Yao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, May 18, 2022.(Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

Teachers work in the office in Sanzhiyang Elementary School in Du'an Yao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, May 18, 2022.(Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

Children attend a class in Sanzhiyang Elementary School in Du'an Yao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, May 18, 2022.(Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

Combo photo shows children taking naps on May 18, 2022 (up) and on Nov. 11, 2014 in Sanzhiyang Elementary School in Du'an Yao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region.(Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Peacocks lead to success in hometown business


Sun Jiaojiao decided to return to her hometown in 2017 to start a business raising peacocks. Thanks to e-commerce, her business continued to grow, with annual output value of nearly 2 million yuan ($299,800).




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Sun Jiaojiao with her peacocks in Weiying town, Suqian city, East China's Jiangsu province. [Photo/VCG]

Sun Jiaojiao decided to return to her hometown in 2017 to start a business raising peacocks. Thanks to e-commerce, her business continued to grow, with annual output value of nearly 2 million yuan ($299,800). Last year, Sun began selling peacock feathers as a series of tourism products, developing rural tourism and supporting rural revitalization, and became known as the "golden peacock" of Weiying town, in Suqian city, East China's Jiangsu province.

Sun Jiaojiao with her peacocks in Weiying town, Suqian city, East China's Jiangsu province. [Photo/VCG]

Sun promote products via a livestream in Weiying town, Suqian city, East China's Jiangsu province. [Photo/VCG]


Sun feeds peacocks in Weiying town, Suqian city, East China's Jiangsu province. [Photos/VCG]

Tourists visit Sun's workshop in Weiying town, Suqian city, East China's Jiangsu province. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Artisan celebrates glory of Suzhou fans


Sheng Chun, an artisan from Wuzhong district, Suzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, has been striving to restore the Suzhou fan, a traditional handicraft in China known for its long history and elaborate craftsmanship, to its former glory. She incorporated calligraphy and Chinese painting in...




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A tiger-themed Suzhou fan. [all Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Sheng Chun, an artisan from Wuzhong district, Suzhou, East China's Jiangsu province, has been striving to restore the Suzhou fan, a traditional handicraft in China known for its long history and elaborate craftsmanship, to its former glory. 


She incorporated calligraphy and Chinese painting in creating a series of tiger-themed works.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sina Entertainment News on the 23rd, Zhao Liying's studio posted a set of active styles. In the photo, Zhao Liying is elegant and generous in a white dress, smiling in the mirror.*


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*





Pic story of children's chorus in NE China


Pic story of children's chorus in NE China-



english.news.cn




*


Children in the music class practice chorus at the Renmin Town Central Primary School in Anda City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, May 24, 2022. The music class of the primary school was founded in April 2019. Teachers of the class adapt the lyrics of popular songs to be suitable for children to sing, and then teach the songs to them during lunch break or club activity time.

The children's chorus videos were released on short video platforms, which were liked by many netizens and earned over 1 million fans.

With the increasing popularity, the music class has got its own music classroom in the school, equipped with guitar, ukulele, bass, African drum and other musical instruments. They also produced an original song of their own.

Music makes these children from the countryside more cheerful and confident, and brings them an inspiring life. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

Children in the music class practice for band performance at the Renmin Town Central Primary School in Anda City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, May 24, 2022.(Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

Teacher Zhang Yu teaches children in the music class at the Renmin Town Central Primary School in Anda City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, May 24, 2022.


Teacher Zhang Yu (1st L) and children in the music class practice for band performance at the Renmin Town Central Primary School in Anda City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, May 24, 2022.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Scenery of Grand Canal in Cangzhou City, Hebei


Scenery of Grand Canal in Cangzhou City, Hebei-



english.news.cn





Citizens enjoy the scenery along the Grand Canal in Cangzhou City, north China's Hebei Province, May 24, 2022. (Xinhua/Luo Xuefeng)

Photo taken on May 24, 2022 shows a stone lion along the Grand Canal in Cangzhou City, north China's Hebei Province. (Xinhua/Luo Xuefeng)

Citizens enjoy the scenery along the Grand Canal in Cangzhou City, north China's Hebei Province, May 24, 2022. (Xinhua/Luo Xuefeng)

Photo taken on May 24, 2022 shows a stone lion along the Grand Canal in Cangzhou City, north China's Hebei Province. (Xinhua/Luo Xuefeng)

Citizens enjoy the scenery along the Grand Canal in Cangzhou City, north China's Hebei Province, May 24, 2022. (Xinhua/Luo Xuefeng)

Citizens walk past the yard of an ancient academy along the Grand Canal in Cangzhou City, north China's Hebei Province, May 24, 2022. (Xinhua/Luo Xuefeng)

Aerial photo taken on May 24, 2022 shows the yard of an ancient academy along the Grand Canal in Cangzhou City, north China's Hebei Province. (Xinhua/Luo Xuefeng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Farmers harvest wheat across China


Farmers harvest wheat across China




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Farmers harvest wheat in the fields in Lieshan township of Huaibei, East China's Anhui province, May 23, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A farmer harvests wheat in the fields in Xiaowan village of Xiangyang, Central China's Hubei province, May 24, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A farmer harvests wheat in the fields in Changyun village of Kunshan, East China's Jiangsu province, May 21, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Aerial photo taken on May 24, 2022 shows farmers harvesting wheat in the fields in Xiapo village of Linyi, East China's Shandong province. [Photo/Xinhua]

Aerial photo taken on May 23, 2022 shows farmers harvesting wheat in the fields in Yalu village of Taicang, East China's Jiangsu province. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's iconic spirits maker enters ice cream market


Kweichow Moutai Co Ltd, China's iconic high-end spirits maker in Southwest China's Guizhou province, recently launched its ice cream flagship store.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A worker shows a portion of Moutai ice cream in Huairen, Guizhou province on May 20, 2022. [Photos/VCG]

Kweichow Moutai Co Ltd, China's iconic high-end spirits maker, recently launched its ice cream flagship store in Southwest China's Guizhou province.

With the main ingredients of Moutai's classic Feitian 53 percent liquor and milk, the ice cream is sold for 39 yuan ($5.85) a piece and is expected to soon hit the domestic market.

According to a report by Shenzhen-based Qianzhan Industry Research Institute, China's market size of the ice cream industry increased from 124.1 billion yuan to 147 billion yuan from 2018 to 2020, ranking first in the world.

The flagship store of Moutai ice cream in Huairen, Guizhou province on May 20, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A worker scoops ice cream for customers at the flagship store of Moutai ice cream in Huairen, Guizhou province on May 20, 2022. [Photo/VCG]


Customers are seen at the flagship store of Moutai ice cream in Huairen, Guizhou province on May 20, 2022. [Photos/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


More taxis to serve in Shanghai


*
A man prepares to take a taxi in Shanghai, May 24, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Hengwei)

Shanghai allocated about 2,000 vehicles in an effort to meet the citizens' transportation need.

Citizens wearing epidemic prevention suits take a taxi in Shanghai, May 24, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Hengwei)

Citizens wearing epidemic prevention suits take a taxi in Shanghai, May 24, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Hengwei)


A taxi driver disinfects a taxi in Shanghai, May 24, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Hengwei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*








Update: 1died, 5 injured in explosion caused by gas leak in E China’s Jiangsu - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn






Residential building collapses in explosion in Jiangsu


*
Firefighters at the explosion site Photo: Weibo account of Fire and Rescue Department, Ministry of Emergency Management

The explosion caused by bottled gas leak in Changzhou, East China's Jiangsu Province, has left one dead, two severely injured and three others slightly injured, media reported on Wednesday. The incident occurred at about 8:45 pm on Tuesday, causing the collapse of a two-floor residential building.

Five of the trapped persons in the building were rescued and sent to hospital on Tuesday evening, according to the Weibo account of Fire and Rescue Department, Ministry of Emergency Management.

The explosion damaged a number of nearby shops and scenes of the collapsed buildings have been circulating online.


Firefighters conduct rescue work at an explosion site in Changzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, May 24, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Tang Juan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

BA0W6557_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W6560 by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W6566_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W6611_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W6619_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W6626_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W6605 by c0466 WANG, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Thousands of vehicles loaded for export at Shanghai port


A large group of SAIC Group passenger vehicles wait for shipping at Haitong port in Pudong New Area, Shanghai on May 25, 2022. The cargo ship, loaded with thousands of SAIC MG and Maxus brand vehicles, is headed for Australia.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A large group of SAIC Group passenger vehicles wait for shipping at Haitong port in Pudong New Area, Shanghai on May 25, 2022. The cargo ship, loaded with thousands of SAIC MG and Maxus brand vehicles, is headed for Australia. [Photo/Xinhua]

An SAIC MG SUV (left) drives into the hull of a cargo ship at a port in Pudong New Area, Shanghai on May 25, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

This picture taken by a drone shows a group of SAIC Group passenger vehicles waiting for loading at a port in Pudong New Area, Shanghai on May 25, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

An SAIC Maxus SUV (front) drives past a cargo ship at a vehicle port in Pudong New Area, Shanghai on May 25, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

This picture taken by a drone shows a vehicle port in Pudong New Area, Shanghai on May 25, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Technicians at Shanxi Museum piece together the past


When visitors gaze at cultural relics from ancient times at the Shanxi Museum in Taiyuan, Shanxi province, few of them know that a team of skilled technicians — doctors of sorts — is backstage keeping the precious artifacts in good condition.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A technician from the conservation and research department of the Shanxi Museum takes photo of a relic to record details. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

When visitors gaze at cultural relics from ancient times at the Shanxi Museum in Taiyuan, Shanxi province, few of them know that a team of skilled technicians — doctors of sorts — is backstage keeping the precious artifacts in good condition.

They work for the conservation and research department of the museum and resort everything from murals to porcelain, bronze ware to books.

Fragments may be missing, but the technicians can restore objects to their original appearance.

Nowadays, restorations not only rely on traditional crafts but also on many newly developed technologies and instruments, such as digital microscopes and scanning electron microscopes, making the work more scientific.

Technicians at the Shanxi Museum work to restore a group of murals from the Yuan Dynasty (1271-1368). [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A staff member at the Shanxi Museum experiments with chemical reagents used in the restoration of cultural relics. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A technician at the Shanxi Museum uses a microscope for precision restoration work. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Adhesive material is used in the restoration of murals. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Ancient porcelain is restored at the Shanxi Museum. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Technicians from the Shanxi Museum work to restore ancient books. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Adding digital charm to traditional Chinese opera


A series of digital assets featuring classical scenarios from six Chinese operas were recently launched as joint productions by CICG Center for Asia and Pacific, under China Foreign Languages Publishing Administration, and the China Theater Association.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A series of digital assets featuring classical Chinese operas were released recently. [Photo provided to China Daily]

A series of digital assets featuring classical scenarios from six Chinese operas were recently launched as joint productions by CICG Center for Asia and Pacific, under China Foreign Languages Publishing Administration, and the China Theater Association.

The collectibles, offered on non-fungible token platform Jingtan, show iconic repertories of three operatic types, including the Peking Opera, Yuju Opera, originating in Henan province, and Wuju Opera, mainly popular in Jinhua and neighboring areas in Zhejiang province, all performed by well-established artists. Instead of classical stage settings, the operas were performed against futuristic settings with touches of fantasies and science fictions elements.

Zhang Xinyue, a featured Peking Opera artist who has won many accolades, hopes the marriage of new artistic forms and traditional operas can attract the attention of the younger generation and populate the enduring charm of Chinese operas outside the boundaries of cultures and nations. The production team says collectibles of more operas are underway.

A scene from _Mu Guiying, _a Wu Opera piece. [Photo provided to China Daily]

A scene from _Mulan, _a Yu Opera piece. [Photo provided to China Daily]

A scene from _Qipin Zhima Guan, _a Yu Opera piece. [Photo provided to China Daily]

A scene from _The Legend of White Snake,_ a Wu Opera piece. [Photo provided to China Daily]

A scene from _The Ruse of Empty City_ (Kongcheng Ji), a Peking Opera piece. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Villagers make Zongzi to greet upcoming Dragon Boat Festival in Guangxi


*
Photo shows colorful Zongzi, pyramid-shaped dumplings made of glutinous rice wrapped in bamboo or reed leaves, to greet the upcoming Dragon Boat Festival in south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, May 25, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Qin Qinghe)





Villagers make colorful Zongzi, pyramid-shaped dumplings made of glutinous rice wrapped in bamboo or reed leaves, to greet the upcoming Dragon Boat Festival in south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, May 25, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Qin Qinghe)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*





Anhui section of Baihetan-Zhejiang UHV power transmission project under construction


Anhui section of Baihetan-Zhejiang UHV power transmission project under construction-



english.news.cn




* Photos show utility technicians working at the construction site of the Anhui section of Baihetan-Zhejiang ultra-high-voltage (UHV) power transmission project by the Yangtze River in Chizhou, east China's Anhui Province, May 25, 2022. (Photos by Zheng Xianlie/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





SW China's Guizhou promotes big-data industry as backbone of high-quality development


SW China's Guizhou promotes big-data industry as backbone of high-quality development-



english.news.cn





Aerial photo taken on May 24, 2022 shows the Tencent Qixing data center in Gui'an New Area of southwest China's Guizhou Province. As China's first national big data comprehensive pilot zone, Guizhou has been promoting the big-data industry as a backbone of its high-quality social and economic development. The province has attracted heavyweight enterprises and world-famous research institutes seeking to establish big data centers and regional headquarters.

Hosted by the city of Guiyang in southwest China's Guizhou Province, the China International Big Data Industry Expo 2022 is scheduled to take place online on May 26. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)

Aerial photo taken on May 24, 2022 shows a data center of Apple in Gui'an New Area of southwest China's Guizhou Province.(Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)



A staff member checks equipment at a data center of China Mobile in southwest China's Guizhou Province, May 24, 2022.(Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)

A staff member introduces the commuting sytem applying big data technology at a data center of China Mobile in southwest China's Guizhou Province, May 24, 2022.(Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)

A staff member walks at a data center of China Mobile in southwest China's Guizhou Province, May 24, 2022.(Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

BA0W6626_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W6663_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W6637_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W6652 by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W6671 by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W6676_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W6654 by c0466 WANG, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: May 20 – 26







www.chinadaily.com.cn





Students arm wrestle at a senior high school in Qingdao, Shandong province, on May 22, 2022. Their school organized the activity to relieve anxiety before the national college entrance exam in less than three weeks. [Photo Xinhua]

Dance teacher Wang Jiao, right, instructs a student quarantined due to COVID-19 in Putuo district, Shanghai, on May 22, 2022. Wang has adopted creative methods to keep students in good physical condition during the epidemic. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]

Visitors feed giraffes at Guangzhou Zoo in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, on May 22, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Students participate in a floorball match in Hohhot, capital of the Inner Mongolia autonomous region, on May 24, 2022. The regional sports bureau included floorball, a type of floor hockey, in the school curriculum to promote the sport and help students stay fit. [Photo by Ding Genhou/For China Daily]

Villagers in Mile city of Yunnan province use traditional fishing traps on May 21, 2022. [Photo/people.com.cn]

New graduates of Zhejiang University of Technology hurl their caps into the air during a group photo on campus in Huzhou, Zhejiang province, on May 23, 2022. Over 2,000 students participated in the photo to record their graduation. [Photo by Xie Shangguo/For China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hefei promotes the IC industrial cluster to drive economic growth


Hefei in China's Anhui province has been promoting the integrated circuit development over recent years with a focus on chips in storage, display drivers, smart home appliances and automotive electronics.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Workers on the production line in Hefei-Tongfu Microelectronics Co Ltd on May 26, 2022. [Photos/VCG]

Hefei in China's Anhui province has been promoting integrated circuit development over recent years with a focus on chips in storage, display drivers, smart home appliances and automotive electronics.

Local government also issues special policies to build up the integrated circuit supply chain, offering new momentum for economic growth by giving full play of the industrial cluster effect.

At present, the city's IC industry has gathered about 350 enterprises, with the output value increased 59.5 percent year-on year, from January to April in 2022.


The production workshop of Hefei-Tongfu Microelectronics Co Ltd on May 26, 2022. [Photos/VCG]


Workers have chips tested at the Hefei IC Valley Microelectronics Co Ltd, May 26, 2022. [Photos/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Massive bridge in Guizhou takes shape


Building a bridge in areas of high mountains and big rivers in Guizhou province usually means a huge project infused with advanced wisdom and diligent sweat by designers and builders alike.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Wujiang Bridge, the key project of Dejiang-Yuqing Expressway, is under construction in Tongren, Guizhou province. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Building a bridge in areas of high mountains and big rivers in Guizhou province usually means a huge project infused with advanced wisdom and diligent sweat by designers and builders alike.

That is certainly the case with the Dejiang-Yuqing Expressway, which involves an investment by CCCC First Highway Engineering Group Co of 14.9 billion yuan ($2.2 billion), through a public-private partnership, to build the 104.2-kilometer route. It is part of a demonstration project of the Ministry of Transport.

The giant bridge on the route —Wujiang Bridge, which is located in Tongren, Guizhou — is the key project of the expressway. Its total length is 1,834 meters, with 504 meters spanning water.

A ship carries steel materials on the Wujiang River. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Barrel rowing competition held in E China ahead of Dragon Boat Festival


Barrel rowing competition held in E China ahead of Dragon Boat Festival-



english.news.cn




Villagers take part in a barrel rowing competition in Baoguo Village, Donglin Township of Huzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, May 28, 2022. More than 30 contestants from nearby villages attended the competition ahead of the upcoming Dragon Boat Festival. This kind of barrel is a traditional tool used by the locals to conduct agricultural activities on water including fishing, water chestnuts and lotus seedpods picking. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Production of plush toys in Jinhuai Village of Yangzhou in E China


Production of plush toys in Jinhuai Village of Yangzhou in E China-



english.news.cn





Staff members design plush toys at a plush toy company in Jinhuai Village of Yangzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, May 26, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Bo)

A staff member promotes plush toys through livestreaming at a plush toy company in Jinhuai Village of Yangzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, May 26, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Bo)




Workers work at a plush toy factory in Jinhuai Village of Yangzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, May 26, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Bo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

5G tech expands industrial-grade applications


5G technology has expanded industrial-grade innovative application in Dali, Southwest China's Yunnan province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A visitor (top) at the Industrial-Grade 5G Innovation Application (Dali) Research Institute experiences remote driving in Dali, Southwest China's Yunnan province, on May 26, 2022. A vending cart is driven remotely in Dali. [Photo/Xinhua]

5G technology has expanded industrial-grade innovative application in Dali, Southwest China's Yunnan province.

From remote driving vending carts and robot dogs to special vehicles, flexible robots and driverless sightseeing vehicles, 5G technology can be applied in various industries to facilitate and promote economic development.

Special vehicles at the Industrial-Grade 5G Innovation Application (Dali) Research Institute in Dali, Southwest China's Yunnan province, on May 26, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A flexible robot is on display in Dali, Southwest China's Yunnan province, on May 26, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Visitors experience a driverless sightseeing vehicle in Dali, Southwest China's Yunnan province, on May 26, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Driverless concept car(?) for solo travel in Dali, Southwest China's Yunnan province, on May 26, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A robot dog in Dali, Southwest China's Yunnan province, on May 26, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A driverless sweeper using industrial-grade 5G technology is in operation in Dali, Southwest China's Yunnan province, on May 26, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Industrial-grade 5G connected drone platform is introduced in Dali, Southwest China's Yunnan province, on May 26, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Animal-shaped cultural relics exhibited at Hainan Museum


An exhibition highlighting animal-shaped cultural relics opened Wednesday to the public at Hainan Museum in Haikou.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A rhinoceros-shaped mirror bracket of the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911) is exhibited at Hainan Museum in Haikou, South China's Hainan province, May 18, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

May 18 marks the International Museum Day. An exhibition highlighting animal-shaped cultural relics opened Wednesday to the public at Hainan Museum in Haikou. As many as 150 selected animal-themed culture relics are on display during the exhibition.

A pig-shaped pottery of the Han Dynasty (202 BC-220 AD) is exhibited at Hainan Museum in Haikou, South China's Hainan province, May 18, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A pigpen-shaped pottery of the Han Dynasty (202 BC-220 AD) is exhibited at Hainan Museum in Haikou, South China's Hainan province, May 18, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A porcelain of the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911) with patterns of dragon and phoenix is exhibited at Hainan Museum in Haikou, South China's Hainan province, May 18, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A phoenix head-shaped porcelain of the Song Dynasty (960-1279) is exhibited at Hainan Museum in Haikou, South China's Hainan province, May 18, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

An elephant-shaped pottery of the Yuan Dynasty (1271-1368) is exhibited at Hainan Museum in Haikou, South China's Hainan province, May 18, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

People visit Hainan Museum in Haikou, South China's Hainan province, May 18, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Jiang_4I4A9884 by jaeschen, on Flickr
Jiang_4I4A1193 by jaeschen, on Flickr
Jiang_4I4A1248 by jaeschen, on Flickr
Jiang_4I4A1221 by jaeschen, on Flickr
4I4A9979 by jaeschen, on Flickr
4I4A9946 by jaeschen, on Flickr
Jiang_4I4A0469 by jaeschen, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children have fun across China on International Children's Day


Children attend fun activities across China to celebrate celebrate International Children's Day, which falls on June 1.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Children play games to celebrate International Children's Day at a Kindergarten in Changxing county, Huzhou city, Zhejiang province on June 1, 2022. [Photo by Tan Yunfeng/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Children learn to dance at a residential community in Changning district of Shanghai on May 31, 2022. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

Children put on a runway show with clothes made from discarded garbage at a primary school in Hai'an city, Jiangsu province on May 31, 2022. [Photo by Xiang Zhonglin/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Students perform Sichuan Opera face-changing at a primary school in Zaozhuang city, Shandong province on May 31, 2022. [Photo by Li Zongxian/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Primary school students dressed in ethnic costumes attend fun activities in Shanggao county, Yichun city of Jiangxi province on May 30, 2022. [Photo by Chen Qihai/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Children have fun with foam at a kindergarten in Dongxing district of Neijiang city, Sichuan province on May 31, 2022. [Photo by Lan Zitao/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Pupils perform _pipa_, a four-stringed Chinese lute, at a primary school in Hefei city, Anhui province on May 31, 2022. [Photo by Yuan Bing/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Children attend fun activities at a kindergarten in Shaoyang city, Hunan province on May 31, 2022. [Photo by Teng Zhizhong/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Electronic smart vehicles shine at auto expo


Electronic smart vehicles shine at Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area Auto Show in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





The X2 flying car produced by Chinese company XPeng is on display in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong province on May 28, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Electronic smart vehicles shine at Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area Auto Show in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong province.

From an electronic flying car to an electric supercar and automobiles equipped with cell to body technology, people can find various kinds of vehicles with cutting-edge technology.

A Nio EP9 electric supercar is on display in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong province on May 28, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A Nio eT5 automobile is on display in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong province on May 28, 2022. [Photo/IC]

An Xpeng P7 automobile is on display at an exhibition in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong province on May 28, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Xpeng's G9 model is on display at an exhibition in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong province on May 28, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Cell to body technology is on display at an exhibition in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong province on May 28, 2022. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1 dead, 13 injured after blast rocks restaurant in central China


1 dead, 13 injured after blast rocks restaurant in central China-



english.news.cn





Debris is seen at the site of a blast in Changsha County of Changsha City, central China's Hunan Province, June 1, 2022. One person had been killed and 13 others injured as of 10:30 a.m. after a blast rocked a rice noodle restaurant in Changsha County, central China's Hunan Province, at about 6:30 a.m. on Wednesday, according to the local publicity department. (Xinhua/Chen Zhenhai)

Photo taken on June 1, 2022 shows the site of a blast in Changsha County of Changsha City, central China's Hunan Province. (Xinhua/Chen Zhenhai)





China Focus: China's new configuration AG600 large amphibious aircraft makes maiden flight


China Focus: China's new configuration AG600 large amphibious aircraft makes maiden flight-



english.news.cn




_Much more information in the provided link._

Photo taken on May 31, 2022 shows a full-state new-configuration model of China's AG600 large amphibious aircraft in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province. This new-configuration AG600 amphibious aircraft conducted a successful maiden flight on Tuesday, according to the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC). (Xinhua)

This new-configuration AG600 amphibious aircraft took off from the Zhuhai Jinwan Airport in south China's Guangdong Province at 10:55 a.m., and then safely landed at the airport after a 20-minute flight, said the AVIC, the country's leading plane-maker.

During the maiden flight, it also conducted multiple flight test missions, including constant speed climbing, reducing speed in level flight and a simulated go-around.

AG600 aircraft remained in good condition throughout the flight, with the control system operating well and all systems working stably, said the developer.

The successful maiden flight of the full-state new-configuration model marked a new phase for the AG600 project and a major breakthrough in developing the firefighting functional model of the large amphibious aircraft, said the AVIC.

This new configuration AG600 aircraft is specially developed to serve firefighting missions, with a maximum take-off weight of 60 tonnes and maximum water-storage capacity of up to 12 tonnes. It fills China's need for a large firefighting aircraft, the AVIC added.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai embarks on road to recovery following lockdown


Life returned to the streets of Shanghai on Wednesday as the city lifted most epidemic control measures in low-risk communities and allowed many businesses to resume operations.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Cross-river transportation resumed since Wednesday in Shanghai. [Photo by Gao Erqiang / chinadaily.com.cn]

Life returned to the streets of Shanghai on Wednesday as the city lifted most epidemic control measures in low-risk communities and allowed many businesses to resume operations.

People were evidently eager to get out onto the streets after a lockdown that spanned over two months, as many could be seen strolling at the city's landmarks, including the Bund and the Pudong riverside, in the early morning.

The sounding of the famous bell tower at the Bund at midnight was joined by the sounds of car horns as drivers celebrated the new beginning.

Even before the new day started, police officers had removed isolation barriers between districts and all tunnels and bridges linking the two sides of the Huangpu River were opened. 

The city's public transportation system, including bus, metro and ferry services, has resumed full operations as well.

A man stretches his leg on the Bund, in front of buildings in the Lujiazui financial district, after the lockdown placed to curb the COVID-19 outbreak was lifted in Shanghai, June 1, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Streets in Shanghai are busy again on June 1 as the city returns to normal after a prolonged lockdown due to a COVID outbreak. [Photo/IC]

Customers enjoy their time at the Bund Financial Center in downtown Shanghai on June 1, 2022. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

Workers dismantle barriers outside a locked-down area in Shanghai, May 31, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Residents buy breakfast at a stall in Shanghai on June 1, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

People wearing face masks ride a subway train in Shanghai on June 1, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Shanghai residents enjoy fresh air in Qiantan Leisure Park on June 1, 2022. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Killer whale calf successfully bred at Shanghai Haichang Ocean Park


Killer whale calf successfully bred at Shanghai Haichang Ocean Park-



english.news.cn





A staff member plays with a killer whale calf at the Shanghai Haichang Ocean Park in east China's Shanghai, May 31, 2022.

The Shanghai Haichang Ocean Park announced on Wednesday that a killer whale calf had been successfully bred at the park and was slated to make its public debut at a proper time.

The male calf, born on Sept. 10, 2021, was in healthy condition. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)


A staff member swims with a killer whale calf at the Shanghai Haichang Ocean Park in east China's Shanghai, May 31, 2022. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

A killer whale calf swims at the Shanghai Haichang Ocean Park in east China's Shanghai, May 31, 2022. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)


A killer whale calf interacts with a staff member at the Shanghai Haichang Ocean Park in east China's Shanghai, May 31, 2022. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children depict future of Xiong'an New Area with paintings


Children depict future of Xiong'an New Area with paintings-



english.news.cn





Feng Yiman shows a drawing about his imagination of the future of Xiong'an New Area at Yuerong elementary school in Rongdong District of Xiong'an New Area, north China's Hebei Province, May 25, 2022. Students of Yuerong elementary school, one of the first batch of schools built in Xiong'an New Area, depicted their visions of the future of Xiong'an New Area with paintings, as the International Children's Day is drawing near. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)

Liao Mengmeng shows a drawing about her imagination of the future of Xiong'an New Area at Yuerong elementary school in Rongdong District of Xiong'an New Area, north China's Hebei Province, May 25, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)

Zheng Hao shows a drawing about her imagination of the future of Xiong'an New Area at Yuerong elementary school in Rongdong District of Xiong'an New Area, north China's Hebei Province, May 25, 2022. (Xinhua/Cui Xiaoxing)

Xiao Ruoying shows a drawing about her imagination of the future of Xiong'an New Area at Yuerong elementary school in Rongdong District of Xiong'an New Area, north China's Hebei Province, May 25, 2022. (Xinhua/Qin Jing)

Cao Yaxin shows a drawing about her imagination of the future of Xiong'an New Area at Yuerong elementary school in Rongdong District of Xiong'an New Area, north China's Hebei Province, May 25, 2022. (Xinhua/Qin Jing)

Tian Menghan shows a drawing about her imagination of the future of Xiong'an New Area at Yuerong elementary school in Rongdong District of Xiong'an New Area, north China's Hebei Province, May 25, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)

Sun Mingze shows a drawing about her imagination of the future of Xiong'an New Area at Yuerong elementary school in Rongdong District of Xiong'an New Area, north China's Hebei Province, May 25, 2022. (Xinhua/Cui Xiaoxing)

Zhang Xinyue shows a drawing about her imagination of the future of Xiong'an New Area at Yuerong elementary school in Rongdong District of Xiong'an New Area, north China's Hebei Province, May 25, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)

Cai Tianxin shows a drawing about her imagination of the future of Xiong'an New Area at Yuerong elementary school in Rongdong District of Xiong'an New Area, north China's Hebei Province, May 25, 2022. (Xinhua/Cui Xiaoxing)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_1394 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_1385 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_1381 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_1377 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_1389 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_1402 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_1436-2 by kao6113, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Int'l Children's Day celebrated across China


Int'l Children's Day celebrated across China-



english.news.cn





Children take part in a performance to celebrate the International Children's Day at Houzaimen primary school in Xincheng District of Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, June 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Bowen)

Students play games to celebrate the International Children's Day at a primary school in Hohhot, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, June 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Lei)

Children take part in an outdoor game to celebrate the International Children's Day at a kindergarten in Xigu District of Lanzhou, northwest China's Gansu Province, June 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Bin)

Children take part in a performance to celebrate the International Children's Day at Houzaimen primary school in Xincheng District of Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, June 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Bowen)

Children read books at a reading club of Binhulu primary school in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region on June 1, 2022, the International Children's Day. (Xinhua/Cao Yiming)

Children take part in a performance to celebrate the International Children's Day at Houzaimen primary school in Xincheng District of Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, June 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Bowen)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children take part in a performance to celebrate the International Children's Day at Houzaimen primary school in Xincheng District of Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, June 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Bowen)

Children read books at a reading club of Binhulu primary school in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region on June 1, 2022, the International Children's Day. (Xinhua/Cao Yiming)

Children take part in an outdoor game to celebrate the International Children's Day at a kindergarten in Xigu District of Lanzhou, northwest China's Gansu Province, June 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Bin)

Students dance to celebrate the International Children's Day at a primary school in Hohhot, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, June 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Lei)

Children take part in a painting activity to celebrate the International Children's Day at a kindergarten in Xigu District of Lanzhou, northwest China's Gansu Province, June 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Bin)

Children interact with a robot at a reading club of Binhulu primary school in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region on June 1, 2022, the International Children's Day. (Xinhua/Cao Yiming)

Children take part in an outdoor game to celebrate the International Children's Day at a kindergarten in Xigu District of Lanzhou, northwest China's Gansu Province, June 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Bin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


International Children's Day celebrated nationwide - People's Daily Online


*
Photo shows a Young Pioneers group counselor leading students as they shout slogans at the Minzhu Road Primary School in Nanning city, south China’s Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, May 31, 2022. (People’s Daily Online/Yan Lizheng)

Nankao River Primary School holds the first “Hi, Juniors” music festival in Nanning city, south China’s Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, May 31, 2022. (People’s Daily Online/Yan Lizheng)

Upper grade senior students place red scarves on new Young Pioneers group members at the Minzhu Road Primary School in Nanning city, south China’s Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, May 31, 2022. (People’s Daily Online/Yan Lizheng)

Children who finished a day of online classes play happily in Sanhe city, north China’s Hebei Province, May 30, 2022. (People’s Daily Online/Weng Qiyu)


Children who finished a day of online classes play happily inside a children’s park in Sanhe city, north China’s Hebei Province, May 30, 2022. (People’s Daily Online/Weng Qiyu)

Photo shows children from the Tianyuan Experimental Kindergarten beating rapeseeds in Zhouxiang town, Cixi city, south China’s Zhejiang Province, May 27, 2022. (People’s Daily Online/Zhang Yongtao)

Photo shows children from the Tianyuan Experimental Kindergarten catching loaches in the paddy fields of Zhouxiang town, Cixi city, south China’s Zhejiang Province, May 27, 2022. (People’s Daily Online/Zhang Yongtao)

Photo shows children from the Tianyuan Experimental Kindergarten experiencing work on a simulated building site in Zhouxiang town, Cixi city, south China’s Zhejiang Province, May 27, 2022. (People’s Daily Online/Zhang Yongtao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*





Children attend activities celebrating upcoming Dragon Boat Festival in Huzhou - People's Daily Online


Children attend activities celebrating the upcoming Dragon Boat Festival at a farm in Huzhou Ci



en.people.cn




*
Students make Zongzi, a pyramid-shaped dumpling made of glutinous rice wrapped in bamboo or reed leaves, during a celebration for the upcoming Dragon Boat Festival at a farm in Huzhou City, east China's Zhejiang Province, May 31, 2022. The Dragon Boat Festival would fall on June 3 this year. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)




Children attend activities celebrating the upcoming Dragon Boat Festival at a farm in Huzhou City, east China's Zhejiang Province, May 31, 2022. The Dragon Boat Festival would fall on June 3 this year. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Pic stiory: pupil's living in Huawu Village in SW China's Guizhou


Pic stiory: pupil's living in Huawu Village in SW China's Guizhou-



english.news.cn





Yang Yameng (R) goes to school with her schoolmate Yang Guoyu in Huawu Village of Xinren Miao Township, Qianxi City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 1, 2022. Yang Yameng is a pupil living in Huawu Village in southwest China's Guizhou Province. Her hometown was once an extremely impoverished village. In recent years, with a package of supporting policies, poverty has been eliminated in the village through boosting crop and animal husbandry industries as well as promoting tourism, and villagers already have got access to roads, water supply, electricity connections and internet. Yang Yameng's families have ridden the wave of agritourism and started a homestay business. Just like Yang's family, migrant workers who once left for a better life have gradually chosen to return to Huawu, engaging themselves in cooperatives or homestay businesses. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)

Aerial photo taken on June 1, 2022 shows a view of a primary school in Huawu Village of Xinren Miao Township, Qianxi City, southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)

Yang Yameng (1st L) attends a class with her classmates at a primary school in Huawu Village of Xinren Miao Township, Qianxi City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)

Yang Yameng (back) participates in a game with her schoolmates at a primary school in Huawu Village of Xinren Miao Township, Qianxi City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)

Aerial photo taken on June 1, 2022 shows pupils dancing in celebration of the International Children's Day at a primary school in Huawu Village of Xinren Miao Township, Qianxi City, southwest China's Guizhou Province. Yang Yameng is a pupil living in Huawu Village in southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)

Yang Yameng are seen with her parents in Huawu Village of Xinren Miao Township, Qianxi City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)

Yang Yameng (C) participates in a game with her schoolmates at a primary school in Huawu Village of Xinren Miao Township, Qianxi City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 1, 2022. 
(Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)

Yang Yameng attends a class with her classmates at a primary school in Huawu Village of Xinren Miao Township, Qianxi City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





China launches nine Geely-01 satellites


China launches nine Geely-01 satellites-



english.news.cn





A Long March-2C carrier rocket carrying a group of nine commercial satellites blasts off from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 2, 2022. (Photos by Li Xiaomeng/Xinhua)

XICHANG, June 2 (Xinhua) -- China on Thursday launched a Long March-2C carrier rocket to place a group of nine commercial satellites in space.

The Geely-01 constellation consisting of nine satellites were lifted at 12:00 p.m. (Beijing Time) from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province and entered the preset orbit.

Owned by GeeSpace, a subsidiary of Geely Technology Group, the satellite constellation will be mainly used to research and validate technologies, such as travel services of intelligent connected vehicles, and vehicle/mobile phone and satellite interaction. It will also provide data support for marine environmental protection.

This was the 422nd flight mission of the Long March rocket series.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Winter wheat harvest underway in Shandong


Farmers in Shandong province, a major winter wheat production area in China, have started to harvest their crop.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A harvester collects wheat in the fields of Zhuwangkong village in Weifang, Shandong province on Tuesday. [Photos by Wang Jilin/For chinadaily.com.cn]



Farmers harvest wheat in the fields of Zhuwangkong village in Weifang, Shandong province on Tuesday. [Photo by Wang Jilin/For chinadaily.com.cn]


Farmers harvest wheat in the fields of Shaozhuang village in Weifang, Shandong province on Monday. [Photo by Li Hongsen/For chinadaily.com.cn]

The area of winter wheat fields in the province has reached 4 million hectares, 8,000 more than last year, according to the Shandong Department of Agriculture and Rural Affairs.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Rescue operation continues after 6.1-magnitude earthquake hits Sichuan


*
Armed police forces handle relief materials at a temporary shelter in Lushan County of Ya'an, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 1, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/An Yuan)

A 6.1-magnitude earthquake rattled Lushan County of Ya'an in Sichuan on Wednesday. At least four people have been confirmed dead and 14 others are injured.


Rescuers put up tents at a temporary shelter in Lushan County of Ya'an, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 1, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/An Yuan)


Residents rest in a tent at a temporary shelter in Lushan County of Ya'an, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 1, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/An Yuan)

Photo shows a at a temporary shelter at Taiping middle school in Lushan County of Ya'an, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 1, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/An Yuan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Shanghai restores normal life


*
Cars run on a street in downtown Shanghai, Jun. 1, 2022. Shanghai gradually restored production and daily life starting on Wednesday as the current COVID-19 wave was under control. (Photo: China News Service/Tang Yanjun)

Residents exercise in the morning at Nanjing Road, Shanghai, Jun. 1, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Tang Yanjun)

A staff member cleans a store window before it reopens in Shanghai, Jun. 1, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Tang Yanjun)

Residents queue to buy food for breakfast in Shanghai, Jun. 1, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Tang Yanjun)

Passengers waits for a train at a metro station in Shanghai, Jun. 1, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Tang Yanjun)


Residents take photos at the Bund in Shanghai, Jun. 1, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Tang Yanjun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Sichuan Opera and its six-year-old enthusiast


Six-year-old Huahua is a Sichuan Opera enthusiast. After watching his father Zhou Zhenghua, a Sichuan Opera actor, perform on stage, Huahua developed interest on the art form and liked to mimic his father to "dance with swords and guns".




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Huahua practices basic skills of Sichuan Opera under the guidance of his father in Chengdu, Sichuan province on May 25, 2022. [Photos/Xinhua]

Six-year-old Huahua is a Sichuan Opera enthusiast. After watching his father Zhou Zhenghua, a Sichuan Opera actor, perform on stage, Huahua developed interest on the art form and often pretended to "dance with swords and guns".

Since then, Zhou began to teach his son basic Sichuan Opera skills. He recorded his son's learning process and published them on his social media account "Sichuan Opera Boy Huahua" with hopes to introduce the traditional theatrical art to a wider audience. His account has gained the love of many netizens and raked in more than eight million fans thus far.

This January, Huahua began to study Sichuan Opera systematically under Zhang Lianseng, a renowned teacher of Sichuan Opera. "My teacher has very strict requirements, but I still work hard even when I'm very tired. I like Sichuan Opera. I think face changing is very cool. I want to become a hero in Sichuan Opera," Huahua said.


Huahua practices how to peform with a sword in Chengdu, Sichuan province on May 25, 2022. [Photos/Xinhua]


Huahua practices basic skills of Sichuan Opera under the guidance of his teacher Zhang Lianseng in Chengdu, Sichuan province on May 25, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Huahua practices basic skills of Sichuan Opera under the guidance of his father in Chengdu, Sichuan province on May 25, 2022. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_2567 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_2636 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_2551 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_2685 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_2521 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_2713 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_2589 by kao6113, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos of the week from around China: May 27 - June 2


Ten photos of the week from around China: May 27 - June 2




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Children perform to celebrate International Children's Day in Shangqiu, Central China's Henan province, on May 31, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Aerial photo taken on May 31, 2022 shows fishermen working at a marine ranch in Haiyangdao township of Changhai county in Dalian, Northeast China's Liaoning province. More than 10 state-level marine ranch demonstration zones have been approved in Changhai county since 2016. [Photo/Xinhua]

People rescue a yak trapped in mud in Kashgar, Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on June 1, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A child enjoys a sweet treat in the Bund area of Shanghai on June 1, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A bear enjoys zongzi made of meat and fruit at a zoo in Wuhan, Hubei province, on June 2, 2022. Zongzi, or glutinous rice dumplings, are a traditional delicacy for Dragon Boat Festival. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

5G products manufactured in China


5G electronic products are manufactured at a digital factory in Ganzhou, East China's Jiangxi province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





5G electronic products are manufactured at a digital factory in Ganzhou, East China's Jiangxi province.

Focusing on 5G electronic information, new materials and other digital economy industrial clusters, a hub is being built in Quannan county of Ganzhou for industrial transfer for the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area.

More than 80 digital economy enterprises have been established in order to develop the ecology of the networked industrial cluster.

Staff members make 5G products at a factory in Ganzhou, East China's Jiangxi province, May 31, 2022. [Photos/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Dragon boat race held in C China's Hunan on eve of Dragon Boat Festival


Dragon boat race held in C China's Hunan on eve of Dragon Boat Festival-



english.news.cn





Dragon boat crew members shouldering dragon-head-shaped carvings participate in a ceremony before a traditional Chinese dragon boat race in Miluo City, central China's Hunan Province, June 2, 2022. A dragon boat race including 11 competition teams was held here on the eve of this year's Dragon Boat Festival which will fall on Friday. (Xinhua/Chen Zhenhai)

Local residents watch a traditional Chinese dragon boat race on the bank of Miluo River in Miluo City, central China's Hunan Province, June 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Zhenhai)



Dragon boat crew members participate in a traditional Chinese dragon boat race in Miluo City, central China's Hunan Province, June 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Zhenhai)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Dragon Boat Festival marked across China


Dragon Boat Festival marked across China-



english.news.cn





Children learn to make Zongzi, a pyramid-shaped dumpling made of glutinous rice wrapped in bamboo or reed leaves, on the eve of the Dragon Boat Festival in Daying County of Suining City, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 2, 2022. The Dragon Boat Festival will fall on June 3 this year. (Photo by Liu Changsong/Xinhua)

Children equipped with dragon-boat-shaped paper fits take part in a fun game on the eve of the Dragon Boat Festival at a community in Huai'an City, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 2, 2022. (Photo by Zhao Qirui/Xinhua)

A local volunteer marks a girl on her forehead with a brush dipped in realgar to ward off evil spirits as a traditional custom during the Dragon Boat Festival at Guangjing Village of Renhe Township in Shehong City, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 2, 2022. (Photo by Liu Changsong/Xinhua)

Children take part in Touhu game, or Pitch-pot, an ancient entertainment that requires players to throw arrows from a set distance into a tube, on the eve of the Dragon Boat Festival at a kindergarten in Lanshan County of Yongzhou City, central China's Hunan Province, June 2, 2022. (Photo by Peng Hua/Xinhua)

Folk artists perform traditional dance to celebrate the upcoming Dragon Boat Festival in Yangjiazhuang Village, Cuijiazhuang Township of Zunhua City, north China's Hebei Province, June 2, 2022. Photo by Liu Mancang/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Dragon Boat Festival marked across China


Dragon Boat Festival marked across China-



english.news.cn





Children show their handmade mugwort sachets on the eve of the Dragon Boat Festival at a kindergarten in Duchang County of Jiujiang City, east China's Jiangxi Province, June 2, 2022. The Dragon Boat Festival will fall on June 3 this year. (Photo by Fu Jianbin/Xinhua)

Children make dragon boat models under the guidance of volunteers on the eve of the Dragon Boat Festival at a kindergarten in Lin'an District of Hangzhou City, east China's Zhejiang Province, June 2, 2022. (Photo by Jin Kaihua/Xinhua)

Fishermen perform during a celebration for the upcoming Dragon Boat Festival at Luoshe Township in Deqing County of Huzhou City, east China's Zhejiang Province, June 2, 2022. (Photo by Xie Shangguo/Xinhua)

Children learn to make Zongzi, a pyramid-shaped dumpling made of glutinous rice wrapped in bamboo or reed leaves, on the eve of the Dragon Boat Festival in Beibei District of southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, June 2, 2022. (Photo by Qin Tingfu/Xinhua)

Children take part in Touhu game, or Pitch-pot, an ancient entertainment that requires players to throw arrows from a set distance into a tube, on the eve of the Dragon Boat Festival at a kindergarten in Peng'an County of Nanchong City, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 2, 2022. (Photo by Liu Yonghong/Xinhua)

Children show their handwork of bagging an egg in the woven net as a traditional custom for good fortune on the eve of the Dragon Boat Festival at a kindergarten in Suqian City, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 2, 2022. The Dragon Boat Festival will fall on June 3 this year. (Photo by Xu Changliang/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Rescue underway after earthquake hits China's Sichuan


Rescue underway after earthquake hits China's Sichuan-



english.news.cn






Aerial photos taken on June 2, 2022 shows a temporary shelter at a school in Taiping Town of Lushan County, southwest China's Sichuan Province.

Four people have been confirmed dead and 41 others injured after a 6.1-magnitude earthquake jolted the city of Ya'an in southwest China's Sichuan Province on Wednesday afternoon, according to the city's earthquake relief headquarters on Thursday. Rescue operations are being carried out in an orderly manner. (Xinhua/Wang Xi)

CHENGDU, June 2 (Xinhua) -- People affected by an earthquake that on Wednesday rattled the city of Ya'an, southwest China's Sichuan Province, have begun to return to their normal lives after comprehensive rescue efforts.

Gong Bing, deputy mayor of Ya'an, said that more than 12,700 residents have been relocated to 61 sites that were urgently set up in the counties of Lushan and Baoxing on Wednesday night.

"We have sent 400 tents, 2,000 quilts and 400 tent lights to the earthquake-struck areas. Grain, oil, vegetables, clothing, medicines and other materials have been transported to those sites to ensure the supply of basic living materials," Gong said.

More than 4,600 people from emergency rescue teams, the armed police, the fire department, the medical sector and other areas have been dispatched to the earthquake-struck areas to search for and rescue people who have been injured, and to repair roads and relocate affected residents.

Students line up to get lunch at a temporary shelter in a school of Taiping Town in Lushan County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)

Local government officers learn about the damage caused by the earthquake to a school building in Taiping Town of Lushan County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Kun)

Chefs prepare lunch at a temporary shelter in Taiping Town of Lushan County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)

Two children are seen in a tent at a temporary shelter in Dahe Village of Lushan County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)

Staff members distribute food to students at a temporary shelter in a school of Taiping Town in Lushan County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 2, 2022.(Xinhua/Wang Xi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Rescue underway after earthquake hits China's Sichuan


Rescue underway after earthquake hits China's Sichuan-



english.news.cn





Volunteers carry bottles of drinking water at a temporary shelter in Baoxing County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 2, 2022.

Four people have been confirmed dead and 41 others injured after a 6.1-magnitude earthquake jolted the city of Ya'an in southwest China's Sichuan Province on Wednesday afternoon, according to the city's earthquake relief headquarters on Thursday. Rescue operations are being carried out in an orderly manner. (Xinhua/Xu Bingjie)

Two girls exercise at a temporary shelter in Dahe Village of Lushan County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)

Chen Siyu (2nd, R) shares plums with schoolmates at a temporary shelter in a school of Taiping Town in Lushan County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)

Medical workers prepare medical materials at a temporary shelter in Taiping Town of Lushan County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Xi)

Students pick up tents at a temporary shelter in Taiping Town of Lushan County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)

A medical worker offers medical service to people at a temporary shelter in Baoxing County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Xu Bingjie)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_4552 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_4559 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_4577 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_4581 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_4547 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_4604 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_4631 by kao6113, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Meet Mum Xiaohua


Xie Xiaohua, who has been working as a special education teacher for the past 26 years, has won the heart of hundreds of children in special needs and is called Mum Xiaohua by many of them.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Xie Xiaohua teaches children to pronounce during a class at Yiyuan County Special Education School in Zibo, Shandong province, on May 7. [PHOTO BY ZHAO DONGSHAN/FOR CHINA DAILY]
48-year-old teacher has spent 26 years helping children grow up at special education school

Xie Xiaohua, who has been working as a special education teacher for the past 26 years, has won the heart of hundreds of children in special needs and is called Mum Xiaohua by many of them.

"It is my greatest happiness and fulfillment to care for them as they grow up," said the 48-year-old Xie, who has been working at Yiyuan County Special Education School in Zibo, Shandong province, since her graduation from a normal school in 1996.

Fully aware of the difference between special education and general education, Xie provides specialized care to each student according to their physical conditions and helps them with learning, dining and accommodation. For example, she had undertaken the responsibility of carrying a student with physical impairment to restrooms, canteens, classrooms and dormitory for nine years until the student graduated from the school.

Xie coaches a child in perceptual training on May 7. [PHOTO BY ZHAO DONGSHAN/FOR CHINA DAILY]

Xie teaches students to train their fingers during a rehabilitation class on May 11. [PHOTO BY ZHAO DONGSHAN/FOR CHINA DAILY]

Xie carries a student with a physical disability to a classroom on May 11. [PHOTO BY ZHAO DONGSHAN/FOR CHINA DAILY]

A student hugs Xie as another waits during a class break on May 6. [PHOTO BY ZHAO DONGSHAN/FOR CHINA DAILY]

Xie coaches a student in breath training on May 6. [PHOTO BY ZHAO DONGSHAN/FOR CHINA DAILY]

Xie helps a student wash his hair on May 13. [PHOTO BY ZHAO DONGSHAN/FOR CHINA DAILY]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





China unveils Shenzhou-14 crew for space station mission


China unveils Shenzhou-14 crew for space station mission-



english.news.cn





This undated photo shows Chinese astronauts Chen Dong (C), Liu Yang (R) and Cai Xuzhe who will carry out the Shenzhou-14 spaceflight mission. Chinese astronauts Chen Dong, Liu Yang and Cai Xuzhe will carry out the Shenzhou-14 spaceflight mission, and Chen will be the commander, the China Manned Space Agency announced at a press conference Saturday. (Xinhua)

This undated photo shows Chen Dong, one of the three astronauts who will carry out the Shenzhou-14 spaceflight mission. Chinese astronauts Chen Dong will be the commander, the China Manned Space Agency announced at a press conference Saturday. (Xinhua)

This undated photo shows Liu Yang, one of the three astronauts who will carry out the Shenzhou-14 spaceflight mission. (Xinhua)

This undated photo shows Cai Xuzhe, one of the three astronauts who will carry out the Shenzhou-14 spaceflight mission. (Xinhua)


Chen Dong (C), Liu Yang (R) and Cai Xuzhe, the three Chinese astronauts for the upcoming Shenzhou-14 mission, meet the press at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, June 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Cai Yang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Starbucks Reserve Roastery in Shanghai resumes operations after two-month suspension


Starbucks Reserve Roastery in Shanghai resumes operations after two-month suspension-



english.news.cn





Staff members work at the Starbucks Reserve Roastery in Shanghai, east China, June 3, 2022. The Starbucks Reserve Roastery in Shanghai resumed operations on Friday after a two-month suspension.

As of Friday, nearly 600 Starbucks branches in Shanghai have reopened, accounting for about two-thirds of its outlets in the city. Starbucks alone has over 900 branches in Shanghai. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

Coffee makers work at the Starbucks Reserve Roastery in Shanghai, east China, June 3, 2022. The Starbucks Reserve Roastery in Shanghai resumed operations on Friday after a two-month suspension. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

A coffee maker pours coffee to a take-out paper cup at the Starbucks Reserve Roastery in Shanghai, east China, June 3, 2022.(Xinhua/Liu Ying)

Photo taken on June 3, 2022 shows the ready dessert at the Starbucks Reserve Roastery in Shanghai, east China. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

A staff member demonstrates the service of ordering online and picking up in store at the Starbucks Reserve Roastery in Shanghai, east China, June 3, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Economic Watch: Cross-border e-commerce a new frontier for Chinese companies amid pandemic


Economic Watch: Cross-border e-commerce a new frontier for Chinese companies amid pandemic-



english.news.cn




_Full story in the provided link_

A man works at a factory of Chongqing Fuego Power Co., Ltd. in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, May 27, 2022. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)



Workers work at a factory in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, May 27, 2022. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)

Workers work at a factory of Chongqing Fuego Power Co., Ltd. in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, May 27, 2022. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)


Workers work at a machinery factory in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, May 27, 2022. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China Focus: Outdoor training courses a class act for children in Hainan


China Focus: Outdoor training courses a class act for children in Hainan-



english.news.cn





A group of children go hiking under the guidance of a coach in Sanya, south China's Hainan Province, Jan. 18, 2022.(Xinhua)

HAIKOU, May 31 (Xinhua) -- For this year's International Children's Day, Wu Xiaoyu prepared an outdoor training course for her students: walking upstream along a canyon creek for a day.

"With professional help, the children wade through the creek, walk on rocks and learn about Mother Nature," said Wu, 41, head of Wuxia Culture, an agency involved in children's outdoor activities in Haikou, capital of south China's Hainan Province. "Throughout the process, they encourage and help each other."

The training program aims to release children's pressure from daily study, strengthen their will against hardships, and teach them how to get along with others, Wu added.

Such outdoor training courses are gaining popularity among children and their parents in China, and Wu said that in Hainan alone, many agencies have sprung up catering to the needs.

"More parents are willing to take their children on outdoor activities after China implemented the 'double reduction' education policy," she said, referring to the policy aiming to ease the burden of excessive homework and off-campus tutoring for primary and middle school students.

A coach teaches children to fish in Haikou, south China's Hainan Province, May 29, 2022.(Xinhua)

Coaches help a group of children with river tracing in Qionghai, south China's Hainan Province, May 4, 2022.(Xinhua)

A group of children prepare to engage themselves in river tracing in Qionghai, south China's Hainan Province, May 4, 2022.(Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

BA0W2158_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W2141_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W2148_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W2153_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W2208_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W2074 by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W2077 by c0466 WANG, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China Bridge Chongqing by Graeme Noble, on Flickr

Qingdao Sunset by Graeme Noble, on Flickr

Chinese Peaceful Park Lijiang, Yunnan province  by Graeme Noble, on Flickr
Shanghai Sunrise by Graeme Noble, on Flickr
Shanghai Red by Graeme Noble, on Flickr

Lijiang Sunset by Graeme Noble, on Flickr

Nanjing Eye Bridge by Graeme Noble, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese Sunset Kunming, Yunnan province. by Graeme Noble, on Flickr
Zhengzhou Sunset Henan, China. by Graeme Noble, on Flickr

Sanya Beach by Graeme Noble, on Flickr

Small Venice Dalian by Graeme Noble, on Flickr

Chinese Mountains Ying Hu near Ankang in Shaanxi province, China by Graeme Noble, on Flickr

Ying Hu Island by Graeme Noble, on Flickr

Nanjing Sunrise by Graeme Noble, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*China ... 2016*

798 Arts District II, Beijing, China by chinese johnny, on Flickr

Street wash, Fengtai by chinese johnny, on Flickr

Stacked chairs, Fengtai by chinese johnny, on Flickr

83204, Fengtai by chinese johnny, on Flickr

8:20pm, Nanluogoxiang by chinese johnny, on Flickr
Searching for bbq, Nanluogoxiang by chinese johnny, on Flickr

purple people, Fengtai, Beijing by chinese johnny, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*China ... 2016*

Orange fan, Summer Palace by chinese johnny, on Flickr

Girl in Red, Summer Palace by chinese johnny, on Flickr

Fengtai, morning ritual by chinese johnny, on Flickr

Fengtai, Spa by chinese johnny, on Flickr

Fengtai Resident by chinese johnny, on Flickr

Fengtai, games by chinese johnny, on Flickr

After LiQun by chinese johnny, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Girl with Rainbow Umbrella by chinese johnny, on Flickr

Temple, Grand View Garden Beijing by chinese johnny, on Flickr

Guanyin (a Bodhisattva) Buddhist goddess on a dragon. Painting in Grand View Garden, Beijing. by chinese johnny, on Flickr

Interior, Grand View Garden Beijing by chinese johnny, on Flickr

Red-Crowned Cranes by chinese johnny, on Flickr

Dinner is served, G387, Dalian to Beijing by chinese johnny, on Flickr

Rinsing feet, Manjiatan, Dalian by chinese johnny, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

YZ_4087 by jaeschen, on Flickr
YZ_3844 by jaeschen, on Flickr
YZ_3891 by jaeschen, on Flickr
YZ_3901 by jaeschen, on Flickr
YZ_3924 by jaeschen, on Flickr
YZ_4105 by jaeschen, on Flickr
YZ_3734 by jaeschen, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

See-off ceremony held for Chinese astronauts of Shenzhou-14 mission


See-off ceremony held for Chinese astronauts of Shenzhou-14 mission-



english.news.cn




_Many more photos in the provided link_
A see-off ceremony for three Chinese astronauts of the Shenzhou-14 crewed space mission is held at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, June 5, 2022. Chinese astronauts Chen Dong (R), Liu Yang (C) and Cai Xuzhe will stay in space for about six months. (Xinhua/Cai Yang & Li Gang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China launches crewed mission to complete space station construction


China launches crewed mission to complete space station construction-



english.news.cn





The crewed spaceship Shenzhou-14, atop a Long March-2F carrier rocket, is launched from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, June 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Gang)

JIUQUAN, June 5 (Xinhua) -- China on Sunday launched the crewed spaceship Shenzhou-14, sending three astronauts to its space station combination for a six-month mission.(Xinhua/Li Gang)

The trio will cooperate with the ground team to complete the assembly and construction of the Tiangong space station, developing it from a single-module structure into a national space laboratory with three modules -- the core module Tianhe and two lab modules Wentian and Mengtian.


The spaceship, atop a Long March-2F carrier rocket, lifted off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) (Xinhua/Lian Zhen)

The crew will work with the ground team to complete the rendezvous, docking and transposition of the two lab modules with the core module, said Lin Xiqiang, deputy director of the CMSA, at a press conference Saturday.

The Tianhe core module was launched in April 2021, and the Wentian lab module is set to be launched in July and Mengtian in October.

The Shenzhou-14 crew will also witness, during their stay in orbit, the Tianzhou-5 cargo craft and Shenzhou-15 crewed spaceship dock with the core module. Then, they will live and work together with the Shenzhou-15 crew for multiple days before returning back to Earth in December.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Dine-in service resumes in Beijing


All city restaurants in Beijing resumed dine-in services on Monday, except in Fengtai district and some places in Changping district, where the strict COVID-19 measures continue.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Diners enjoy food served on-site in a restaurant in the Guijie gourmet strip in Dongcheng district in Beijing just after midnight on June 6, 2022. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/China Daily]

All city restaurants in Beijing resumed dine-in services on Monday, except in Fengtai district and some places in Changping district, where the strict COVID-19 measures continue.

A restaurant in the Guijie gourmet strip in Dongcheng district of Beijing receives diners just after midnight on June 6, 2022. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/China Daily]



As dine-in service resumed in Beijing, diners queue up in the Guijie gourmet strip in Dongcheng district just after midnight on June 6, 2022. [Photos by Wei Xiaohao/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing residents while away festival at Summer Palace







www.chinadaily.com.cn







Citizens enjoy boating at the Summer Palace on June 3, Dragon Boat Festival, in Beijing. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Citizens visit the Summer Palace on June 3, Dragon Boat Festival, in Beijing. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Citizens do morning exercise in the Summer Palace. [Photo by Jiang Dong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Dragon boat industry in Hunan thrives


The dragon boat industry in Miluo, Hunan province, is boosting local economic development and helping to spread Chinese tradition.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Craftsmen prepare a dragon boat in Miluo, Hunan province. [Photo by Deng Shugang/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The dragon boat industry in Miluo, Hunan province, is boosting local economic development and helping to spread Chinese tradition.

With the Dragon Boat Festival around the corner — falling on June 3 this year — craftsmen and enterprises are busy making boats. Racing dragon boats and eating rice dumplings are two traditions of the festival.

The local government said there are nearly 20 companies producing dragon boats in the city, with an annual production of 4,000 pieces and total sales of 160 million yuan ($23.9 million).

The products are sold in the provinces of Guangdong, Jiangsu and Fujian, as well as abroad — in Malaysia, the United States, Myanmar and South Korea.




Craftsmen make a wooden dragon boat in Miluo, Hunan province. [Photos by Deng Shugang/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


Craftsmen prepare a dragon boat in Miluo, Hunan province. [Photos by Deng Shugang/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shenzhou-14 astronauts enter space station core module


Shenzhou-14 astronauts enter space station core module-



english.news.cn






Screen image captured at Beijing Aerospace Control Center on June 5, 2022 shows three Chinese astronauts, Chen Dong (C), Liu Yang (R) and Cai Xuzhe, saluting after entering the space station core module Tianhe. (Xinhua/Li Xin)

BEIJING, June 5 (Xinhua) -- The three Chinese astronauts onboard the Shenzhou-14 spaceship entered the country's space station core module Tianhe on Sunday, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

After Shenzhou-14 successfully completed a fast automated rendezvous and docking with the combination of the Tianhe module, the Tianzhou-3 cargo craft and the Tianzhou-4 cargo craft, the Shenzhou-14 crew entered the orbital capsule from the return capsule of the spaceship.

After a series of preparations, Chen Dong opened the hatch of the Tianhe core module. By 8:50 p.m. (Beijing Time), Chen Dong, Liu Yang and Cai Xuzhe had entered Tianhe one by one.

Screen image captured at Beijing Aerospace Control Center on June 5, 2022 shows Chinese astronaut Chen Dong entering the space station core module Tianhe. (Xinhua/Li Xin)

Screen image captured at Beijing Aerospace Control Center on June 5, 2022 shows Chinese astronaut Chen Dong opening the hatch door of the space station core module Tianhe. (Xinhua/Li Xin)

Screen image captured at Beijing Aerospace Control Center on June 5, 2022 shows three Chinese astronauts entering the space station core module Tianhe.(Xinhua/Li Xin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Xiamen celebrates Dragon Boat Festival







www.chinadaily.com.cn





Citizens learn to make zongzi, sticky rice dumplings wrapped in leaves, at Jiageng Park to celebrate the upcoming Dragon Boat Festival in Xiamen, East China's Fujian province, on June 2. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]





Contestants participate in a dragon boat race to celebrate the upcoming Dragon Boat Festival, which falls on June 3, in Xiamen, East China's Fujian province, on June 2. [Photos by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_8834 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_8789 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_8792 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_8794 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_8801 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_8809 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_8895 by kao6113, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students attend first day of <em>gaokao</em> as COVID infections waned in China


Aside from a postponement in Shanghai due to COVID-19, the gaokao, also known as China's national college entrance exam, will be held on June 7 and 8 nationwide, amid sporatic COVID-19 infections in some places.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Students leave an exam site after their first test in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, June 7, 2022. [Photo by Su Yang/for chinadaily.com.cn]

A teacher claps hands with students at an exam site in Rongan county of Liuzhou, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, June 7, 2022. [Photo by Tan Kaixing/for chinadaily.com.cn]

A bus driver dresses in ancient-style attire to wish students good fortune outside an exam site in Xiangyang, Central China's Hubei province, June 7, 2022. [Photo by Wang Hu/for chinadaily.com.cn]

A teacher examines a student at an exam site in Yuncheng, North China's Shanxi province, June 7, 2022. [Photo by Yan Xin/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Students leave an exam site after their first test in Huangshan, East China's Anhui province, June 7, 2022. [Photo by Shi Yalei/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Students leave an exam site after their first test in Huzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, June 7, 2022. [Photo by Tan Yunfeng/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Parents wait outside an exam site in Zixing, Central China's Hunan province, June 7, 2022. [Photo by Li Ke/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students attend first day of <em>gaokao</em> as COVID infections waned in China


Aside from a postponement in Shanghai due to COVID-19, the gaokao, also known as China's national college entrance exam, will be held on June 7 and 8 nationwide, amid sporatic COVID-19 infections in some places.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Students leave an exam site after their first test in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, June 7, 2022. [Photo by Su Yang/for chinadaily.com.cn]

A teacher claps hands with students at an exam site in Rongan county of Liuzhou, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, June 7, 2022. [Photo by Tan Kaixing/for chinadaily.com.cn]

A bus driver dresses in ancient-style attire to wish students good fortune outside an exam site in Xiangyang, Central China's Hubei province, June 7, 2022. [Photo by Wang Hu/for chinadaily.com.cn]

A teacher examines a student at an exam site in Yuncheng, North China's Shanxi province, June 7, 2022. [Photo by Yan Xin/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Students leave an exam site after their first test in Huangshan, East China's Anhui province, June 7, 2022. [Photo by Shi Yalei/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Students leave an exam site after their first test in Huzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, June 7, 2022. [Photo by Tan Yunfeng/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Parents wait outside an exam site in Zixing, Central China's Hunan province, June 7, 2022. [Photo by Li Ke/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_Sorry about the double post. For some reason I can't edit some of my post_









New doors open for blind, visually imparied


At 3 pm on a recent afternoon, 30-year-old Xiao Jia pulled back the curtains in her Beijing apartment, allowing warm sunshine to fall on 200 newly purchased lipsticks laid neatly in rows on the floor.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_Full story in the provided link_

Gan Yunxiao, an 11-year-old who is visually impaired, plays piano at a special education school in Haikou, Hainan province. YUAN CHEN/FOR CHINA DAILY

Blind students read Braille in the library at Haikou Special Education School. KANG DENGLIN/FOR CHINA DAILY

Volunteers help the visually impaired during a run in April at Olympic Forest Park in Beijing. CUI JUN/FOR CHINA DAILY

Visually impaired members of the Chongqing Special Education Center band practice at the venue. LIU CHAN/XINHUA


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shandong employs efficient machines for wheat harvest


Machine harvesting of winter wheat started on Thursday across Shandong province, one of the major winter wheat production areas in China.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Machine harvesting of winter wheat started on Thursday across Shandong province, one of the major winter wheat production areas in China.

A total of 1.5 million sets of machines including harvesters will be used this year to reduce grain loss, according to local agricultural authorities.

As of Sunday, 517,200 hectares of winter wheat have been harvested across the province, 12.9 percent of the total area of the crop in the province. Over 99.57 percent of the area that has already been harvested was done by machines.

Farmers reap wheat with harvesters in Tancheng county, Linyi city of Shandong province, on Thursday. [Photos by Ding Shanshan/for chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors learn of Sichuan Opera in Chongqing


A group of foreign students and teachers visited the Chongqing Sichuan Opera Art Center on Friday to learn about the dramatic form.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





As part of the cultural exchange program on Friday between Chongqing and ASEAN countries, a group of foreign students and teachers visited Chongqing Sichuan Opera Art Center to learn about dramatic form. [all Photos by Luo Jia/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A group of foreign students and teachers visited the Chongqing Sichuan Opera Art Center on Friday to learn about the dramatic form.

Sichuan Opera, or _Chuan Ju_, originated in Sichuan province around the end of the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644) and the beginning of the Qing Dynasty(1644-1911). Now it is popular among Han Chinese in Sichuan province and Chongqing, as well as in parts of Guizhou and Yunnan provinces.


"The group showed strong interest in Sichuan Opera costumes and makeup," said Tan Jun of the art center, adding that they also learned about its history, development and current status.

Later, the opera troupe at the center interacted with the group and presented a two-hour-play, _The Legend of the White Snake_, a popular Chinese folk tale.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Life gradually returns to normal as COVID-19 outbreak subdues in Beijing


Life gradually returns to normal as COVID-19 outbreak subdues in Beijing-



english.news.cn





People have lunch at a restaurant in a shopping mall of Beijing, capital of China, June 6, 2022. No new local COVID-19 infections were reported in Beijing in the 15 hours ending at 3 p.m. Monday, and no infections were registered at community level from Saturday to Monday afternoon, Pang Xinghuo, deputy head of the Beijing municipal disease prevention and control center, said at a press conference on Monday.

As the outbreak continues to subdue, the city will further loosen epidemic response restrictions and steadily return to normal. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

People have lunch at a restaurant in Beijing, capital of China, June 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Peng Ziyang)


People have lunch at a restaurant in Wangfujing of Beijing, capital of China, June 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Peng Ziyang)

Normal traffic flows through the Central Business District (CBD) in Chaoyang District in Beijing, capital of China, June 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

A waiter serves a dish for diners in a shopping mall in Chaoyang District of Beijing, capital of China, June 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Beijing returns to 'normal'*

A customer enters a restaurant in a shopping mall in Chaoyang District of Beijing, capital of China, June 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

A customer shows his health code to a waitress before entering a restaurant in a shopping mall in Chaoyang District of Beijing, capital of China, June 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

A staff member disinfects a table at a restaurant in a shopping mall of Beijing, capital of China, June 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

Customers have a meal in a restaurant in Huaxi Live shopping plaza in Haidian District of Beijing, capital of China, June 6, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)

Customers have meals in a restaurant in a shopping mall in Chaoyang District of Beijing, capital of China, June 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

Traffic flows under Guomao Bridge in Beijing, capital of China, June 6, 2022.(Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

People walk in Huaxi Live shopping plaza in Haidian District of Beijing, capital of China, June 6, 2022.
(Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Beijing return to 'normal' continued*

Passengers scan shared bikes outside a subway station in Beijing, capital of China, June 6, 2022.
(Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

A staff member checks a customer's body temperature at a restaurant in a shopping mall of Beijing, capital of China, June 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

A waitress serves customers at a restaurant in a shopping mall of Beijing, capital of China, June 6, 2022.(Xinhua/Ren Chao)

Customers have meals in a restaurant in Huaxi Live shopping plaza in Haidian District of Beijing, capital of China, June 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)

People have lunch at a restaurant in a shopping mall of Beijing, capital of China, June 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

People walk in a shopping mall in Chaoyang District of Beijing, capital of China, June 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Xin)

Customers have meals in a restaurant in a shopping mall in Chaoyang District of Beijing, capital of China, June 6, 2022.(Xinhua/Li Xin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC3153 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_IMG5151 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC2806 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC3018 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC2564 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC2652 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC3187 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Zhengzhou-Chongqing High-speed Railway to be fully operational in late June


Zhengzhou-Chongqing High-speed Railway to be fully operational in late June-



english.news.cn






Aerial photo taken on June 13, 2022 shows the Wushan Railway Station in Wushan County, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, on the high-speed railway linking Chongqing and Zhengzhou, capital of central China's Henan Province. The Zhengzhou-Chongqing High-speed Railway will be fully operational in late June, cutting the travel time between the two cities from 8 hours to 4 hours and upgrading the high-speed railway network in central China and southwest China. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)

A staff member works on a train during a trial operation of the Chongqing-Wushan section of the high-speed railway linking Chongqing, southwest China, and Zhengzhou, capital of central China's Henan Province, June 14, 2022. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)


A bullet train stops at the Wushan Railway Station in Wushan County, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, June 14, 2022, during a trial operation of the Chongqing-Wushan section of the high-speed railway linking Chongqing and Zhengzhou, capital of central China's Henan Province. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Pic story: couple busy with wheat harvest in north China


Pic story: couple busy with wheat harvest in north China-



english.news.cn





Tang Jumin drives a harvester to reap wheat in the field at Hancun Village in Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province, June 9, 2022.

Spanning from May to late June traditionally, China's summer harvest focuses on reaping winter wheat and rape seed oil.

Busy with summer harvest recently, Tang Jumin and his wife Dou Liping have been working as migrant wheat harvesters for 25 years. (Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)

Tang Jumin (R), on a harvester, receives food from his wife during the break of reaping wheat in the field at Hancun Village in Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province, June 9, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)

Tang Jumin (R) and Dou Liping take a break when harvesting wheat in the field at Hancun Village in Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province, June 9, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)

Dou Liping talks business on the phone in the wheat field at Hancun Village in Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province, June 9, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)

Tang Jumin (L) and Dou Liping check the wheat in the field at Hancun Village in Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province, June 9, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)

Tang Jumin (1st R) and Dou Liping (1st L) work with a villager in the wheat field at Hancun Village in Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province, June 9, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhu Xudong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Pic story: couple busy with wheat harvest in north China


Pic story: couple busy with wheat harvest in north China-



english.news.cn





Aerial photo taken on June 9, 2022 shows Tang Jumin driving a harvester to reap wheat in the field at Hancun Village in Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province.

Dou Liping (L) checks wheat stubble after reaping with a villager in the field at Hancun Village in Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province, June 9, 2022.

Dou Liping (L) calculates wheat reaping area for a client in the field at Hancun Village in Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province, June 9, 2022.

Aerial photo taken on June 9, 2022 shows Dou Liping measuring the wheat field at Hancun Village in Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province.

Tang Jumin (R) maintains a harvester during the break of harvesting wheat in the field at Hancun Village in Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province, June 9, 2022.

Tang Jumin operates a harvester to reap wheat in the field at Hancun Village in Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province, June 9, 2022.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_3548 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3688 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3546 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3690 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3560 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3714 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3802 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3583 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A visit to Hong Kong Palace Museum


The Hong Kong Palace Museum, which is located in West Kowloon Cultural District, is expected to open to the public in July.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Daisy Yiyou Wang, center, deputy curator of the Hong Kong Palace Museum, shows a white glazed baby pillow from the Ding Kiln in the Northern Song Dynasty (960-1127) on June 9. [Photos by Zou Hong/China Daily]

The exterior design of the Hong Kong Palace Museum mirrors ancient Chinese cultural relics. [Photo by Zou Hong/China Daily]

Located in West Kowloon Cultural District, the Hong Kong Palace Museum is expected to open to the public in July. A total of 914 cultural treasures from the Palace Museum in Beijing will be on display at the opening exhibition of the museum. The museum covers an area of 13,000 square meters and the total construction area is about 30,000 square meters. It has seven floors and nine exhibition halls, with a total exhibition area of 7,800 square meters.

The ceilings in the Hong Kong Palace Museum present a modern interpretation of glazed tiles used on the roof of the Palace Museum in Beijing. [Photo by Zou Hong/China Daily]

Echoing the Palace Museum in Beijing, the Hong Kong Palace Museum is decorated in beige and gold, saturated red and cool gray, while the interior is dominated by delicate colors and earth tones. At main positions, such as the main entrance of the museum and entrances of each gallery, vermilion is used, the same color as the walls of the Forbidden City in Beijing.

A white glazed statue of Bodhidharma from the Dehua Kiln of the Ming Dynasty will be on display at the opening exhibition of the Hong Kong Palace Museum. [Photo by Zou Hong/China Daily]

A white glazed "garlic-head" vase from the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644) will be on display at the opening exhibition of the Hong Kong Palace Museum. [Photo by Zou Hong/China Daily]

A faux wood grain glazed brush pot with ink landscape painting from the Yongzheng Period of the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911) will be on display at the opening exhibition of the Hong Kong Palace Museum. [Photo by Zou Hong/China Daily]

A rectangular famille rose flowerpot decorated with a flower and bird painting from the Guangxu Period of the Qing Dynasty will be on display at the opening exhibition of the Hong Kong Palace Museum. [Photo by Zou Hong/China Daily]

A fambe glazed vase with string patterns from the Yongzheng Period of the Qing Dynasty will be on display at the opening exhibition of the Hong Kong Palace Museum. [Photo by Zou Hong/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan ... 2022*

bus stop vii by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr

tending to his shop by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr

standing ready by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr

between friends by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr

couple in the rain by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr

red umbrella by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr

too hot for a shirt by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan 2022*

rainy day in taiwan i by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr

rainy day in taiwan ii by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr

pass me the wrench by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr

his possessions by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr

working the flag by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr

gazing into the smoke by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr

coming towards me by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Supermoon lights up night sky in China


Supermoon lights up night sky in China-



english.news.cn





A supermoon is seen in the sky in Haidian District of Beijing, capital of China, June 14, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

A supermoon is pictured in Suzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 14, 2022. (Photo by Hang Xingwei/Xinhua)

A supermoon is seen over a temple in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 14, 2022. (Photo by Su Yang/Xinhua)

A supermoon is pictured in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 14, 2022. (Photo by Su Yang/Xinhua)

A supermoon is pictured in Hailing District of Taizhou City, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 14, 2022. (Photo by Tang Dehong/Xinhua)

A supermoon is pictured in Huai'an, east China's Jiangsu Province, June 14, 2022. (Photo by He Jinghua/Xinhua)

A couple view a supermoon at Nanshan Park in Duchang County of Jiujiang City, east China's Jiangxi Province, June 14, 2022. (Photo by Fu Jianbin/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Torrential rain hits Fujian


*

The Jinshan Temple is flooded by the rising Wulongjiang River water in Fuzhou, Fujian Province, June 14, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Bin)

Persistent rainfall in the upstream area pushed up water levels of the Wulongjiang river in Fujian.

Combo photo shows the Jinshan Temple surrounded by floodwater (Uper) and before the flood in Fuzhou, Fujian Province, June 14, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Bin)

Ferry port to Jinshan Temple is submerged by floodwater in Fuzhou, Fujian Province, June 14, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Zhang Bin)

Aerial view of Jiangbin wetland park submerged in floodwater after torrential rain in Fuzhou, Fujian Province, June 15, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Dongming)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Longxi county in Gansu brings herbal medicine into rapid development


Longxi County in Dingxi city, Northwest China's Gansu province, is an important planting base and trading center of traditional Chinese medicine.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Longxi county in Dingxi city, Northwest China's Gansu province, is an important planting base and trading center of traditional Chinese medicine.

The county has been devoted to the research and development of herbal medicine resources over the recent years, aiming to breed qualified species with strong resistance and high economic benefits.

Longxi country builds up the comprehensive industrial chain of TCM sector, producing decoction pieces, herbal extracts and patent medicine.

The digital economy has also been introduced to the TCM industry in Longxi county, with a digital trading center in operation to promote the online sales of local medicine businesses.

A technician detects pesticide residues of TCM materials in a laboratory in Gansu province on June 10, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Workers are busy in the TCM planting base in Longxi county, Gansu province on June 10, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Workers pack up the TCM materials in a pharmaceutical company in Longxi county, Gansu province on June 11, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Workers dry the TCM materials in a pharmaceutical company in Longxi county, Gansu province on June 11, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A technician arranges the culture flasks in a laboratory in Gansu province on June 10, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Technicians check the TCM materials testing data in a laboratory in Gansu province on June 10, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A worker loads up railroad cars at the TCM materials trading center in Longxi county, Gansu province on June 10, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A worker introduces investment policies to a business person at the TCM materials trading center in Longxi county, Gansu province on June 10, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

An ancient stone city stands on the Loess Plateau


An ancient stone city in Wubao county of Yulin city, Shaanxi province, was called "Fortress Wubao" for its steep terrain and surrounding mountains and water.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A drone-shot photo shows the Wubao stone city on June 7. [Photos/Xinhua]

Located in the central region of the Loess Plateau and west bank of the Yellow River, an ancient stone city in Wubao county of Yulin city, Shaanxi province, was called "Fortress Wubao" for its steep terrain and surrounding mountains and water.

Visitors take a walk in the Wubao stone city on June 8. [Photo/Xinhua]

The city covers an area of about 100,000 square meters, with the perimeter of 1,225 meters and height of 6 to 10 meters. In 2006, it became a national key cultural relic protection site. At present, the protection and development of Wubao stone city is underway to give the ancient city a new look.

This photo shows the Xingwen Academy in Wubao stone city on June 8. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chongquing by Jerry, on Flickr
Chongquing by Jerry, on Flickr
Chongquing by Jerry, on Flickr
Chongquing by Jerry, on Flickr
Chongquing by Jerry, on Flickr
Chongquing by Jerry, on Flickr
Chongquing by Jerry, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_7049 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_7068 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_7063 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_7053 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_7106 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_7072 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_7183 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC03153 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai commercial outlets reopen as COVID-19 cases dissipate


As Shanghai gradually resumes work and production with COVID-19 cases seeing significant drop, some supermarkets and malls have started to open to customers.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





As Shanghai gradually resumes work and production with COVID-19 cases seeing significant drop, some supermarkets and malls have started to open to customers.

People line up to enter an ALDI supermarket in Shanghai on June 9, 2022. [Photo/VCG]


People go shopping at an ALDI supermarket in Shanghai on June 9, 2022. [Photos/VCG]

ALDI, an import food supermarket chain founded in Germany in 1913, is thriving in business after resuming operation in early June.



People go shopping in Shanghai New World Daimaru shopping mall on June 14, 2022. [Photos/VCG]

Shanghai New World Daimaru shopping mall opened on June 14, with business hours from 11 am to 18 pm.


Carrefour reopens on June 1, 2022 in Shanghai. [Photo/VCG]

Other supermarkets such as Costco, Sam's Club, Carrefour and Metro, also see the sudden boom in customers coming around.

Customers enter a supermarket with COVID-19 prevention measures in place, on June 14, 2022. [Photo/VGC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China opens last section of rail loop around its largest desert


China opens last section of rail loop around its largest desert-



english.news.cn





_Much more information and photos in the provided link_

URUMQI, June 16 (Xinhua) -- The last section of a 2,712-km rail loop line around China's largest desert, the Taklimakan, in the country's northwesternmost Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region was put into operation on Thursday.

The opening of the Hotan-Ruoqiang rail line will enable trains to skirt a full circle around a desert for the first time in the world, according to the China State Railway Group Co., Ltd. (China Railway).

The newly opened line extends 825 km with a designed speed of 120 km per hour, and it has 22 stations, with 11 offering passenger service and six offering cargo service. Trains can cover the entire distance in 11 hours and 26 minutes.

The completion and opening of this line, a key national railway project, has brought an end to the unavailability of train service in five counties and certain towns in southern Xinjiang and will shorten the travel time for locals, according to China Railway Urumqi Group Co., Ltd.


The first train of the Hotan-Ruoqiang Railway pulls out of Hotan Railway Station in Hotan, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 16, 2022. The last section of a 2,712-km rail loop line around China's largest desert, the Taklimakan, in the country's northwesternmost Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region was put into operation on Thursday.

The opening of the Hotan-Ruoqiang rail line will enable trains to skirt a full circle around a desert for the first time in the world, according to the China State Railway Group Co., Ltd. (China Railway). (Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Aerial photo taken on May 18, 2022 shows the Qarqan River super major bridge along the Hotan-Ruoqiang Railway in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region.(Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Passengers aboard the first train of the Hotan-Ruoqiang Railway show their train tickets in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 16, 2022.(Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Staff members of China Railway 11th Bureau Group Co. Ltd. pose for a group photo in front of the first train of the Hotan-Ruoqiang Railway at Hotan Railway Station in Hotan, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 16, 2022.(Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Train attendants gear up for the departure of the first train of the Hotan-Ruoqiang Railway at Hotan Railway Station in Hotan, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 16, 2022.(Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Passengers have their tickets checked to board the first train of the Hotan-Ruoqiang Railway at Hotan Railway Station in Hotan, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 16, 2022.(Xinhua/Ding Lei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





China wins over Belgium in week 2 of women's VNL


China wins over Belgium in week 2 of women's VNL-



english.news.cn





Team China pose for photos after the FIVB Volleyball Nations League Women's Pool 4 match against Belgium in Quezon City, the Philippines on June 15, 2022. (Xinhua/Rouelle Umali)

MANILA, June 15 (Xinhua) -- China's national women's volleyball team beat Belgium in straight sets 25-19, 25-22, 25-14 on Wednesday in Pool 4 of the 2022 FIVB Volleyball Nations League (VNL) in the Philippines.

Opposite Gong Xiangyu led China with 19 points while outside hitter Li Yingying added nine. Belgium's captain Celine Van Gestel had a team-high 11 points.

After the win, China ranks second in the women's VNL with four wins and one loss.

Players of China celebrate scoring during the FIVB Volleyball Nations League Women's Pool 4 match against Belgium in Quezon City, the Philippines on June 15, 2022. (Xinhua/Rouelle Umali)

Players of China celebrate winning the FIVB Volleyball Nations League Women's Pool 4 match against Belgium in Quezon City, the Philippines on June 15, 2022. (Xinhua/Rouelle Umali)

Gong Xiangyu (R) of China spikes the ball during the FIVB Volleyball Nations League Women's Pool 4 match against Belgium in Quezon City, the Philippines on June 15, 2022. (Xinhua/Rouelle Umali)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Monks, Buddhism followers attend annual Buddha thangka displaying ritual in SW China's Tibet


Monks, Buddhism followers attend annual Buddha thangka displaying ritual in SW China's Tibet-



english.news.cn





Monks attend an annual Buddha thangka displaying ritual at the Tsurphu Monastery in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, June 11, 2022. (Xinhua/Jiang Fan)

Photo taken on June 11, 2022 shows an annual Buddha thangka displaying ritual at the Tsurphu Monastery in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Jiang Fan)




Monks and Buddhism followers attend an annual Buddha thangka displaying ritual at the Tsurphu Monastery in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, June 11, 2022. (Xinhua/Jiang Fan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





In pics: FAW Jiefang truck production in Changchun, NE China


In pics: FAW Jiefang truck production in Changchun, NE China -



english.news.cn





Employees work at an assembly line of FAW Jiefang truck in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province, June 15, 2022. (Xinhua/Xu Chang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

如如咪3036 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

如如咪3016 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

如如咪3035 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

如如咪3004 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

如如咪3026 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

如如咪3034 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

如如咪3020 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: June 10 – 16


Ten photos from across China: June 10 – 16




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Villagers dry wheat in Dalijia village of Shangzhuang township in Rongcheng, East China's Shandong province, June 13, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A double rainbow appears in the sky over the Jinshanling Great Wall in Luanping county, North China's Hebei province, June 14, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A restored "lying terracotta warriors" is unveiled at the Emperor Qinshihuang's Mausoleum Site Museum in Xi'an, Shaanxi province on June 11. [Photo/Chinanews.com]

Aerial photo taken on June 14, 2022 shows the construction site of Duohua super major bridge in Longli county, Southwest China's Guizhou province. [Photo/Xinhua]

Aerial photo taken on June 13, 2022 shows the view of Xinlian village in Xianju county, East China's Zhejiang province. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Summer grain price makes farmers happy in Xinjiang


A total of 528 tons of wheat had been traded at an average price of 2.47 yuan per kilogram (37 cents) in the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region as of Sunday, after large-scale summer grain purchases kicked off last week.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A total of 528 tons of wheat had been traded at an average price of 2.47 yuan per kilogram (37 cents) in the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region as of Sunday, after large-scale summer grain purchases kicked off last week.

The price is up from last year's average by about 0.1 yuan per kg, which makes farmers happy. Some are getting even more.

"I'm so happy that my high-quality wheat sold at 2.52 yuan per kilogram this year," said Upul Kurban, a farmer in Shaya county, Aksu prefecture, whose fields yielded 450 kilograms per mu (about 0.07 hectares).

This year, purchasers will stick to market-based procurement practices, and policies will support farmers' basic needs and protect their interests, according to the region's administration for food and strategic reserves.

The Xinjiang branch of Agricultural Development Bank of China is offering credit totaling 11.6 billion yuan for summer grain purchasing enterprises. Meanwhile, the storage capacity of grain warehouses across the region has reached 3.52 million metric tons, enough to meet this year's purchase demand.

Peak season for summer grain purchases in southern Xinjiang begins on Monday and will last a month. The efficiency of procedures will be further improved for the convenience of farmers who come to sell their grain, officials said.

Large-scale summer grain purchases kicked off recently across Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. [Photos provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Express services get ready to deliver







www.chinadaily.com.cn





Staff members pack goods for delivery in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on June 16, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

As the June 18 online shopping festival approaches, express delivery companies are fueling up their firepower to meet the logistics peak.

The festival, which was just a one-day event when it started but now spans several days, kicked off at 8 pm on May 23.




A staff member sort out goods in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on June 16, 2022. [Photos/VCG]

Staff members move goods to a truck (lorry) for delivering in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on June 16, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A staff member moves goods with a forklift in a workshop in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on June 16, 2022. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China unveils its third aircraft carrier


China launched its third aircraft carrier on Friday in Shanghai, naming it after the eastern coastal province of Fujian.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





China launched its third aircraft carrier on Friday in Shanghai, naming it after the eastern coastal province of Fujian.

Upon its completion, the gigantic ship will displace more than 80,000 metric tons of water, making it the largest and mightiest warship any Asian nation has ever built and also one of the world's biggest naval vessels of all time.

According to the People's Liberation Army Navy, the ship will use electromagnetic launch system, or electromagnetic catapult, to launch fixed-wing aircraft, which will give the carrier a much greater combat capability than its two predecessors that use a ramp to launch jets.

With a hull code of 18, the CNS _Fujian_ is being built at China State Shipbuilding Corp's Jiangnan Shipyard Group in Shanghai.

At a launch ceremony at the shipyard on Friday morning, the carrier was towed out of its dry dock as color stripes were fired along the dock to celebrate the moment.

In the next phase, the carrier will undergo mooring and sea trials to comprehensively test its overall capability and specific equipment, the PLA Navy said.

Photos taken on June 17, 2022 shows the launching ceremony of China's third aircraft carrier, the _Fujian_, in East China's Shanghai. The carrier, named after Fujian Province, was completely designed and built by the country. [Photos/Xinhua & PLAN]






首艘弹射型航母下水！我国自主设计建造 舰名福建舰


6月17日上午，我国第三艘航空母舰下水命名仪式在中国船舶集团有限公司江南造船厂举行，命名为“中国人民解放军海军福建舰”，舷号为“18”（人民海军）



slide.mil.news.sina.com.cn


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Local authorities in Guizhou committed to planting Sichuan pepper to boost economy


Local authorities in Guizhou committed to planting Sichuan pepper to boost economy-



english.news.cn





A staff member packs Sichuan pepper at a local company in Zhennan Town of Wuchuan Gelao and Miao Autonomous County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 16, 2022.

Covering a wide area of karst topography and suffering from serious rocky desertification, Wuchuan County once had low agricultural yields.

Local authorities have been committed to planting Sichuan pepper, a cash crop highly adaptable to areas of rocky desertification, as a way to boost local economy and drive rural revitalization. The total area of Sichuan pepper plantation now stands at 225,000 mu (about 15,000 hectares) in the county. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)

A staff member processes Sichuan pepper at the production line of a local company in Zhennan Town of Wuchuan Gelao and Miao Autonomous County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 15, 2022. (Photo by Zhao Yongzhang/Xinhua)



Villagers harvest Sichuan pepper in Zhennan Town of Wuchuan Gelao and Miao Autonomous County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 16, 2022. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)

A staff member checks Sichuan pepper at the production line of a local company in Zhennan Town of Wuchuan Gelao and Miao Autonomous County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 15, 2022.
(Photo by Chen Qingjun/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Peking Opera: Young artist presents old tradition


During a five-minute video, Liu Ruying, 13, introduced Peking Opera in fluent English and performed several classic pieces.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Liu Ruying poses for a photo after a performance. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

During a five-minute video, Liu Ruying, 13, introduced Peking Opera in fluent English and performed several classic pieces.

Liu, a seventh-grade student at No 9 Middle School in Shizuishan, Ningxia Hui autonomous region, has been interested in Peking Opera for much of her young life because of the influence of her grandfather, who is a fan.

At age 8, when she learned that a Peking Opera association was being organized at her primary school, she signed up and began to practice the classic art.

Liu Ruying poses for a photo with a Peking Opera actress after a performance. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

It wasn't easy for a little girl to undergo the tough training, as performances combine martial arts, dancing and acrobatics.

"Sometimes I was tired," she said. "I had to balance my school studies and some other courses I was interested in, such as dance. But I never thought about giving it up because of its great charm. It attracted me deeply."

Liu Ruying performs Peking Opera. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Her hard work finally brought her the title Little Plum Blossom at the competition, which was held in November.

In January, when Liu got the news that the region would have a cultural exchange with other countries, with young students as culture ambassadors, she had the idea of introducing Peking Opera to the world in English.

With the help of her mother, who is an English teacher at a senior high school, she decided to participate in April after several months of practice.

In 2020, to prepare for the China's Little Plum Blossom Opera Competition for children, Liu would rise at 6 am to practice singing every day. She received more than 20 hours of systematic training by teachers every week.

Liu Ruying practices during a Peking Opera training course at No 9 Middle School in Shizuishan, Ningxia Hui autonomous region. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

"I love traditional Chinese culture very much, especially Peking Opera," she said in the video. "Peking Opera has a long history of about 200 years. It is considered a treasure of our Chinese nation."

"We should make great effort to carry forward our traditional cultures and uphold the cultural diversity of the world," she said.

_Xue Rui contributed to the story._


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC8538-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC8199-5L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC8354-6L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC8360-6L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC8460-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC8367-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC8241-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC8276-4L by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1 killed in Shanghai petrochemical company fire


1 killed in Shanghai petrochemical company fire-



english.news.cn





SHANGHAI, June 18 (Xinhua) -- One person was killed after a fire broke out at a petrochemical enterprise in China's Shanghai early on Saturday, the company said.

The fire occurred at 4:28 a.m. at the ethylene glycol plant of the chemical department of Sinopec Shanghai Petrochemical Co., Ltd, located in the city's Jinshan District. A driver of a transport vehicle was found killed and an employee of the company was slightly injured.

Firefighters and rescuers rushed to the site, the fire has been effectively controlled and protective burning is being carried out, the company said, adding that no impact has been found to be caused on the nearby water environment.

The cause of the fire is under investigation


Firefighters work at the fire site at the ethylene glycol plant area of Sinopec Shanghai Petrochemical Co., Ltd. in east China's Shanghai, June 18, 2022. One person was killed after a fire broke out at a petrochemical enterprise in China's Shanghai early on Saturday, the company said. The fire occurred at 4:28 a.m. at the ethylene glycol plant of the chemical department of Sinopec Shanghai Petrochemical Co., Ltd, located in the city's Jinshan District. A driver of a transport vehicle was found killed and an employee of the company was slightly injured. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)


Aerial photo taken on June 18, 2022 shows the fire site at the ethylene glycol plant area of Sinopec Shanghai Petrochemical Co., Ltd. in east China's Shanghai. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

Aerial photo taken on June 18, 2022 shows firefighters working at the fire site at the ethylene glycol plant area of Sinopec Shanghai Petrochemical Co., Ltd. in east China's Shanghai. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Skill training classes provided for locals to boost employment in Sanjiang, China's Guangxi


Skill training classes provided for locals to boost employment in Sanjiang, China's Guangxi-



english.news.cn





People learn how to at a training class in Guyi Township of Sanjiang Dong Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, June 16, 2022. Recently local authorities of Sanjiang have organized multiple skill training classes as a way to boost employment and improve locals' incomes. (Xinhua/Lu Boan)





Women learn embroidery at a training class in Guyi Township of Sanjiang Dong Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, June 16, 2022. (Xinhua/Lu Boan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China Focus: China harvests first batch of self-bred deep-sea Atlantic salmons


China Focus: China harvests first batch of self-bred deep-sea Atlantic salmons-



english.news.cn






A salmon processing vessel harvests Atlantic salmons near "Deep Blue No. 1" at a fish farming experimental area of Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, June 7, 2022. "Deep Blue No. 1," located at about 130 nautical miles from the coast of the Yellow Sea of China, is the first fully submersible deep-sea fish farming equipment built by China.

About 15,000 Atlantic salmons in the net cage of the fully submersible deep-sea fish farming equipment were fished during the period from May 22 to June 9, which marks China's first successful harvest of self-bred deep-sea Atlantic salmons.(Xinhua/Li Ziheng)

A fishing vessel (front) helps to harvest Atlantic salmons at a fish farming experimental area of Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, June 7, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)


Crew members process harvested Atlantic salmons on a salmon processing vessel at a fish farming experimental area of Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, June 8, 2022.(Photo by Yu Fangping/Xinhua)

Aerial photo taken on June 7, 2022 shows a salmon processing vessel approaching "Deep Blue No. 1" at a fish farming experimental area of Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. "Deep Blue No. 1," located at about 130 nautical miles from the coast of the Yellow Sea of China, is the first fully submersible deep-sea fish farming equipment built by China.(Xinhua/Li Ziheng)

A crew member shows the image of Atlantic salmons in the net cage of "Deep Blue No. 1," June 7, 2022. "Deep Blue No. 1," located at about 130 nautical miles from the coast of the Yellow Sea of China, is the first fully submersible deep-sea fish farming equipment built by China.(Xinhua/Li Ziheng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

趣味体育课 人人动起来


2022年6月16日，连云港市海州区孔望山小学，五年级（4）班的学生在体育课上参加趣味篮球运动。



slide.sports.sina.com.cn




On June 16, 2022, at Kongwangshan Primary School in Haizhou District, Lianyungang City, students in the fifth grade (4) class participated in fun basketball in the physical education class.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Yao people mark season by washing off mud


The annual Xini Festival — literally mud washing — kicked off on Saturday in Goulan Yao village of Lanxi Yao town, Hunan province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Residents of Goulan Yao village of Lanxi Yao town, Hunan province, wave dragon lights during the Xini Festival on Saturday. [Photos by Huang Hai/For chinadaily.com.com]






Tourists join locals in the mud to catch fish in Goulan Yao village of Lanxi Yao town, Hunan province. The activity was part of the Xini Festival of the Yao ethnic group.The annual Xini Festival — literally mud washing — kicked off on Saturday in Goulan Yao village of Lanxi Yao town, Hunan province.[Photos by Huang Hai/For chinadaily.com.com]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A0839 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A0752 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A0685 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A0856 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A0754 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A0709 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A0812 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A0730 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan ... 2022*
2022/2/11/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/2/14/M by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/3/15/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/3/15/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/3/15/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/3/30/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/4/28/R by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan ... 2022*
2022/1/28/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/1/30/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/1/23/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/1/11/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/12/31/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/12/31/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/2/4/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Beijing ... 2022*

Linglong Tower by Jerry, on Flickr
Legendale Hotel by Jerry, on Flickr

Beijing SOHO by Jerry, on Flickr

SOHO Galaxy by Jerry, on Flickr

工美大厦 by Jerry, on Flickr
Wangfujing Street by Jerry, on Flickr

王府井百貨大樓 by Jerry, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Lijiang ... 2019 - '20*

2020-01-16_09-02-31 by Jerry, on Flickr

2019-01-28_06-34-17 by Jerry, on Flickr
DSC06941 by Jerry, on Flickr

2019-01-26_07-06-36 by Jerry, on Flickr

2019-01-26_06-18-29 by Jerry, on Flickr
DSC06940 by Jerry, on Flickr
DSC06948 by Jerry, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing launches livestreaming promotion campaign to expand e-commerce business


Beijing launches livestreaming promotion campaign to expand e-commerce business-



english.news.cn





A screen shows a staff member promoting pearl jewelry through livestreaming at Hongqiao Pearl Market in Dongcheng District of Beijing, capital of China, June 18, 2022. Beijing recently launched a livestreaming promotion campaign to expand e-commerce business. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)


Staff members promote cloisonne craftwork through livestreaming at Beijing Enamel Factory Co., Ltd. in Beijing, capital of China, June 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

A staff member adds a cloisonne craftwork to the online shop during livestreaming at Beijing Enamel Factory Co., Ltd. in Beijing, capital of China, June 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)



A staff member promotes pearl jewelry through livestreaming at Hongqiao Pearl Market in Dongcheng District of Beijing, capital of China, June 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A6918 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6968 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7063 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6894 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6961 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6881 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7030 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rescuers evacuate stranded people in flood water in Nanping, SE China


Rescuers evacuate stranded people in flood water in Nanping, SE China-



english.news.cn




Rescuers evacuate stranded people in flood water in Songxi County of Nanping, southeast China's Fujian Province, June 18, 2022. A level I emergency response for the city of Nanping was activated on Saturday for preparedness against severe flooding. (Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rescue underway after heavy rainfall hits S China


Rescuers mounted a search and rescue at Gudu village of Rongshui county in Liuzhou city, Guangxi province, on June 18, 2022, after sudden mountain torrents struck the village.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A photo shows rescue workers transporting rescue equipment in Gudu village of Rongshui county in Liuzhou city, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on June 18, 2022. [Photo by Li Hanchi/For chinadaily.com.cn]


Photos show rescue workers searching for survivors among wreckage left behind by mountain torrents in Gudu village of Rongshui county in Liuzhou city, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on June 18, 2022. [Photo by Li Hanchi/For chinadaily.com.cn]



Rescuers evacuate stranded people in flood water in Yangshuo county of Guilin, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, June 18, 2022. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Rescuers mounted search and rescue in areas hit by torrential rain-caused disasters in South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on June 18, 2022. 

A photo shows local residents being evacuated to safe areas in Gudu village of Rongshui county in Liuzhou city, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on June 18, 2022. [Photo by Li Hanchi/For chinadaily.com.cn]

An aerial photo shows buildings and streets submerged in flood water in Yangshuo county of Guilin, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, June 18, 2022. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Chongqing Railway Station to be renovated from June 20


Chongqing Railway Station to be renovated from June 20-



english.news.cn





A man takes photos on a platform of the Chongqing Railway Station in Yuzhong District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, June 17, 2022.

Chongqing Railway Station will stop providing passenger transport service and get ready for renovation from June 20.

The station, with a history of 70 years, will be upgraded to a transportation hub as well as a landmark in future. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)

A staff member patrols on a platform of the Chongqing Railway Station in Yuzhong District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, June 17, 2022.(Xinhua/Tang Yi)


Photos taken on June 17, 2022 shows views of the Chongqing Railway Station in Yuzhong District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality.(Xinhua/Tang Yi)

People are seen on a platform of the Chongqing Railway Station in Yuzhong District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, June 17, 2022.(Xinhua/Tang Yi)

People pose for a group photo on a platform of the Chongqing Railway Station in Yuzhong District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, June 17, 2022.(Xinhua/Tang Yi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Chongqing Railway Station to be renovated from June 20


Chongqing Railway Station to be renovated from June 20-



english.news.cn






People pose for group photos at the Chongqing Railway Station in Yuzhong District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, June 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)

A photographer takes photos on a platform of the Chongqing Railway Station in Yuzhong District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, June 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)

A woman poses for a photo on a platform of the Chongqing Railway Station in Yuzhong District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, June 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)

People step to enter the Chongqing Railway Station in Yuzhong District, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, June 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Screenshot shows Chinese student Han Chubo (up, R) sharing his thoughts on his project called Genetics Lab, an app with which users can grow plants and crossbreed them virtually, during a virtual meetup with Apple CEO Tim Cook on June 5, 2022. "It's a wonderful feeling to realize my ideas are valuable, and through coding I can share them with the world," said Han Chubo, a Chinese college student who won Apple's 2022 Worldwide Developers Conference (WWDC22) Swift Student Challenge. (Xinhua)

Panchen Erdeni Chos-kyi rGyal-po visits the Tibet Buddhism Academy in Nyethang Township under Chushur County in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, June 17, 2022. Panchen Rinpoche on Thursday and Friday visited the Tibet Buddhism Academy. (Xinhua/Chogo)

Panchen Erdeni Chos-kyi rGyal-po performs head-touching rituals at the Tibet Buddhism Academy in Nyethang Township under Chushur County in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, June 17, 2022. Panchen Rinpoche on Thursday and Friday visited the Tibet Buddhism Academy. (Xinhua/Chogo)


Lorenzo Buttarello gives students an Italian language lesson at a primary school in southwest China's Chongqing, May 27, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Enli)

CHONGQING, June 18 (Xinhua) -- "Ciao! Ciao! Buongiorno!" Students from a primary school in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality warmly greeted their Italian teacher, Lorenzo Buttarello.

After spending eight years in China, Buttarello, 33, originally from Varese in Italy, has completely integrated into the local life of Chongqing. Two years ago, a video of him speaking fluently in the Chongqing dialect at his graduation ceremony went viral online.

At the recommendation of a teacher at a Confucius Institute in Italy, Buttarello was admitted to Chongqing University in 2014. Since then, he has made a lot of local friends and developed a deep love for the city.

Chongqing, known as the mountain city for its hilly landscape, is famous for spicy food such as hot pot.

In the eyes of Buttarello, Chongqing is a city "full of warmth" with spicy food and hospitable people, which reminds him of places in southern Italy.

After graduation, he became an Italian language teacher at Chongqing Renmin Primary School.
Over the years, Buttarello has been proud to witness the rapid changes in Chongqing and the growing ties between the Chinese city and Italy.

"As this inland city in western China opens up wider and wider, more and more Italians have chosen to live and work here," he said.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_2633-3LOGO by Kuon, on Flickr
DSC_2419-5LOGO by Kuon, on Flickr
2018/09/09 睬崴 by Kuon, on Flickr
2018/09/09 睬崴 by Kuon, on Flickr
2018/09/09 睬崴 by Kuon, on Flickr
2018/09/09 睬崴 by Kuon, on Flickr
2018/09/09 睬崴 by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Achievements and opportunities showcased at Exhibition on Multinationals and China


Achievements and opportunities are on display at the Exhibition on Multinationals and China in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






People visit the Exhibition on Multinationals and China in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, on June 19, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Achievements and opportunities are on display at the Exhibition on Multinationals and China in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province.

The event is part of the Third Qingdao Multinationals Summit and it showcases new products, technology and cooperation demand of multinational companies and leading Chinese companies.

The exhibition, which will last until June 21, presents achievements of the opening up of China, especially in Shandong, and provides a platform for cooperation between multinational companies and enterprises from Shandong.

Rail transportation models are on display at the Exhibition on Multinationals and China in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, on June 19, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

People observe an underwater vehicle at the Exhibition on Multinationals and China in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, on June 19, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Smart vehicles and robots are on display at the Exhibition on Multinationals and China in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, on June 19, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A visitor observes a marine scientific exploration equipment at the Exhibition on Multinationals and China in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, on June 19, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Transportation equipment are on display at the Exhibition on Multinationals and China in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, on June 19, 2022. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Celebratory atmosphere ahead of 25th anniv. of Hong Kong's return to motherland


Celebratory atmosphere ahead of 25th anniv. of Hong Kong's return to motherland -



english.news.cn





A celebratory decoration is illuminated for the 25th anniversary of Hong Kong's return to the motherland in Hong Kong, south China, June 18, 2022. This year marks the 25th anniversary of Hong Kong's return to the motherland. (Xinhua/Jin Liangkuai)

China's national flags and the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) flags are hung above a street in Hong Kong, south China, June 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Wu Xiaochu)

Lanterns are hung above a corridor in Hong Kong, south China, June 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Wu Xiaochu)

A tram covered with celebratory decoration is seen in Hong Kong, south China, June 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Wu Xiaochu)

People walk past a celebratory decoration illuminated for the 25th anniversary of Hong Kong's return to the motherland in Hong Kong, south China, June 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Jin Liangkuai)

Lanterns are hung above a corridor in Hong Kong, south China, June 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Wu Xiaochu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





In pics: folk custom garden of Hezhe ethnic group in NE China's Heilongjiang


In pics: folk custom garden of Hezhe ethnic group in NE China's Heilongjiang-



english.news.cn





You Xuesong of the Hezhe ethnic group gives a performance at a folk custom garden in Sipai Hezhe Ethnic Township, Raohe County, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, June 18, 2022. The Hezhes are one of the smallest ethnic minority groups in China with a population of over 5,000. They live mainly by hunting and fishing in the plains in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

Traditional costumes of the Hezhe ethnic group are showcased at a folk custom garden in Sipai Hezhe Ethnic Township, Raohe County, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, June 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

Zhang Yingzhou, head of Sipai Hezhe Ethnic Township, sings a folk song at a folk custom garden in Sipai Hezhe Ethnic Township, Raohe County, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, June 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

A museum featuring the history and literature of the Hezhe ethnic group is seen at a folk custom garden in Sipai Hezhe Ethnic Township, Raohe County, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, June 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

Aerial photo taken on June 18, 2022 shows the folk custom garden in Sipai Hezhe Ethnic Township, Raohe County, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province.(Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

458-meter-high main tower of int'l land-sea center in Chongqing topped out


458-meter-high main tower of int'l land-sea center in Chongqing topped out-



english.news.cn







Photos taken on June 17, 2022 shows day & night views of the international land-sea center in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality. The 458-meter-high main tower of the international land-sea center, a new skyscraper in Chongqing, was topped out on June 18. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)


A man works on the main tower of the international land-sea center, also known as Chongqing 100, in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, June 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

Aerial photo taken on June 17, 2022 shows the main tower of the international land-sea center, also known as Chongqing 100, under construction in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)


People work on the main tower of the international land-sea center, also known as Chongqing 100, in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, June 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Dong people keep culture alive through music


The pipa songs of the Dong people originate from the ethnic group's southern localities.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





The _pipa_ songs of the Dong people originate from the ethnic group's southern localities. Divided into lyrical songs and narrative songs, the musical form covers almost all aspects of their ethnic history, including myths, legends, stories, ancient rules and principles, marriage rituals, customs and social norms.

The _pipa_ songs of the Dong people were listed as one of China's national intangible cultural heritages in 2011. Their lyrics embody the highest level of Dong poetry and are important materials for anthropological studies.


Yang Gong, 49, lives in Guandong village of Linxi, Sanjiang Dong autonomous county in South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region. 

As an inheritor of the songs, Yang can not only compose and sing them, but also make the instrument himself. In his spare time, Yang teaches ancient tunes at nearby villages and schools.[All Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Fuijian ... 2022*

Tulou 懷遠樓 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Tulou Rooftops 懷遠樓 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr
Rooftops 埭美村 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Tulou Shrine 懷遠樓 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Village 雲水謠 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Village 雲水謠 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Village 雲水謠 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Village 埭美村 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Fuijian*

Shrine by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Village 埭美村 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Village 埭美村 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Village 埭美村 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Village 月港古鎮 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Village 月港古鎮 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A7733 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr

1K6A7694 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7795 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7715 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7669 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7821 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7760 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7657 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7830 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Guangdong 廣東 2022*

Bridge by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Fishing boats by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr
Fishermen by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr
Pineapple Harvest by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr
Pineapple market by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Salt farm 鹽田 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Seasalt farming 鹽田 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





China's Jiangxi issues highest alert for floods


China's Jiangxi issues highest alert for floods-



english.news.cn





Aerial photo taken on June 20, 2022 shows flooded areas of Wuyuan County, east China's Jiangxi Province.

East China's Jiangxi Province on Monday issued a red alert for floods, as local hydrological stations registered water in local rivers at warning levels.

The heavy rain that lashed Jiangxi has brought the first floods this year in Changjiang River and Xiuhe River in the province, according to the provincial hydrological monitoring center. (Photo by Wang Guohong/Xinhua)


Photos taken on June 20, 2022 shows a flooded street in Leping, east China's Jiangxi Province.
(Xinhua/Zhou Mi)


Rescuers enter a village to evacuate stranded people in flood water in Dexing, east China's Jiangxi Province, June 20, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhou Mi)

Rescuers evacuate stranded people in flood water in Dexing, east China's Jiangxi Province, June 20, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhou Mi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Blueberries enter harvest season in China's Guizhou


Blueberries enter harvest season in China's Guizhou-



english.news.cn





A villager picks blueberries at an ecological blueberry garden in Majiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 18, 2022. More than 80,000 mu (about 5,333 hectares) of blueberries have entered harvest season in Majiang County of Guizhou, and the blueberry products are being sold to the rest of the country via online orders. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

A villager collects blueberries at an ecological blueberry garden in Majiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

Villagers transport blueberries at an ecological blueberry garden in Majiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 18, 2022. . (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

A villager sells blueberries at an ecological blueberry garden in Majiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 18, 2022. s. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

Villagers wait to weigh blueberries at a blueberry trade center in Majiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)


A staff member organizes blueberry products in Xiasi Township of Kaili City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Zhengzhou-Chongqing High-speed Railway starts full operation


Zhengzhou-Chongqing High-speed Railway starts full operation-



english.news.cn






Aerial photo shows train G3401 departs from Zhengzhou East Railway Station in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, June 20, 2022. With a total length of 1,068 km, the Zhengzhou-Chongqing High-speed Railway started full operation on Monday. Through the line, travel time from Chongqing to Zhengzhou can be shortened from around 8 hours to 4 hours 23 minutes at the top speed, while the shortest time from Chongqing to Beijing will be cut from more than 20 hours to less than 7 hours. (Xinhua/Li Jianan)

Train attendants pose for a photo before departure in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, June 20, 2022. (Xinhua/Hao Yuan)

Attendants of train G52 wait for passengers in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, June 20, 2022. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)

Train G52 departs from Chongqing North Railway Station in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, June 20, 2022. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)

A passenger poses for a selfie photo in front of the train G3401 in Zhengzhou East Railway Station in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, June 20, 2022. (Xinhua/Hao Yuan)

A passenger prepares to board train G52 in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, June 20, 2022. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)

A passenger arranges his suitcase on train G52 in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, June 20, 2022.(Xinhua/Tang Yi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_More trains!_





__





Beijing Fengtai Railway Station put into operation


Beijing Fengtai Railway Station put into operation-



english.news.cn






Train G601 departs from Beijing Fengtai Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China, June 20, 2022. The largest passenger railway hub in Asia was put into operation Monday in Beijing as a four-year reconstruction breathes new life into the Chinese capital's oldest railway station. With a gross floor area of nearly 400,000 square meters, or 56 standard football pitches, Beijing Fengtai Railway Station has 32 rail tracks and 32 platforms and is able to accommodate a maximum of 14,000 passengers per hour. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)

Passengers enter the Beijing Fengtai Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China, June 20, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)

Waiting hall of the Beijing Fengtai Railway Station is pictured in Beijing, capital of China, June 20, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)

Passengers wait for train at the Beijing Fengtai Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China, June 20, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)

Train G601 is seen at Beijing Fengtai Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China, June 20, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)

Attendants of train G601 arrange bags in Beijing Fengtai Railway Station in Beijing, capital of China, June 20, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Chinese F1 driver Zhou Guanyu scores best F1 finish in Montreal


*

Photo shows Zhou Guanyu, Alfa Romeo F1 Team ORLEN C42, in action during the Formula 1 AWS Grand Prix du Canada 2022, 9th round of the 2022 FIA Formula One World Championship, on the Circuit Gilles Villeneuve, from June 17 to 19, 2022 in Montreal, Canada. (Photo/Agencies)



Photos show Zhou Guanyu, Alfa Romeo F1 Team ORLEN C42, in action during the Formula 1 AWS Grand Prix du Canada 2022, 9th round of the 2022 FIA Formula One World Championship, on the Circuit Gilles Villeneuve, from June 17 to 19, 2022 in Montreal, Canada. (Photos/Agencies)

Alpine driver Fernando Alonso received a five-second time penalty in Formula 1's Canadian Grand Prix, dropping him from seventh to ninth. Zhou Guanyu was promoted to eighth.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*National Museum: Porcelain Gallery.... Beijing 2011*

Qing Porcelain by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Porcelain by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Ming Porcelain by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Ming Porcelain by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Porcelain by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Porcelain by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Porcelain by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Porcelain by Gary Todd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A4263 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A4327 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A4240 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A4395 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A4266 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A4368 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A4125 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Lavender planting promotes local tourism in Sigong Village, Xinjiang


Lavender planting promotes local tourism in Sigong Village, Xinjiang-



english.news.cn






Tourists pose for photos in lavender fields in Sigong Village, Huocheng County of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 22, 2022. Sigong Village has planted 12,000 mu (about 800 hectares) of lavender. The lavender planting bases here have promoted local tourism and lavendar processing industry. In 2021, per capita income in Silong Village reached 25,000 yuan (3,735 US dollars). (Xinhua/Ma Kai)


Tourists are seen at a coffee shop in Sigong Village, Huocheng County of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Ma Kai)

Image ambassadors walk in lavender fields in Sigong Village, Huocheng County of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Flood hits central China's Hunan


Flood hits central China's Hunan-



english.news.cn






Aerial photo taken on June 22, 2022 shows the rising water level in Mashi Township, Jianghua Yao Autonomous County, Yongzhou, central China's Hunan Province. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)

Rescuers evacuate stranded residents in flood water in Tuojiang Township, Jianghua Yao Autonomous County, Yongzhou, central China's Hunan Province, June 22, 2022. (Photo by Jiang Linfeng/Xinhua)

Aerial photo taken on June 22, 2022 shows staff members working at a landslide site in Mashi Township, Jianghua Yao Autonomous County, Yongzhou, central China's Hunan Province. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)

An ambulance stands by at a landslide site in Mashi Township, Jianghua Yao Autonomous County, Yongzhou, central China's Hunan Province, June 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Feature: 77-year-old craftsman's passion to pass on ancient shipbuilding technology


Feature: 77-year-old craftsman's passion to pass on ancient shipbuilding technology-



english.news.cn





FUZHOU, June 22 (Xinhua) -- Zhang Guohui has been making ships, from over 30-meter-long vessels to meters-long model boats, for more than six decades.

"Every minute, I keep thinking about making it perfect," said the 77-year-old man, an inheritor of the watertight-bulkhead technology of Chinese junks.

Hailing from a poor family in a fishing town in east China's Fujian Province, Zhang started to make a living by fishing on the open seas when he was only 16, which is where he developed a keen interest in making boats.

Being a fast learner, Zhang was later sent to shipyards in the cities of Quanzhou and Xiamen of Fujian where he received training and became a master of traditional Chinese junks and gained fame because of his consummate craftsmanship for the construction of vessels.

Due to the development of the modern shipbuilding industry, the need for large wooden vessels decreased sharply. Zhang began constructing model ships using his 20 years of shipbuilding skills.

"I had feared that the traditional skills would die someday. Fortunately, I met Wang Lianmao, the former curator of Quanzhou Maritime Museum, in 2007," said Zhang. After their meeting, he started to renovate old ships and make model ships for the museum.

In 2010, the watertight-bulkhead technology of Chinese junks was inscribed on the List of Intangible Cultural Heritage in Need of Urgent Safeguarding by UNESCO.

Invented in the Tang Dynasty (618-907) and widely adopted after the Song Dynasty (960-1279) in Fujian, the technology permits the construction of ocean-going vessels with watertight compartments. If one or two cabins are accidentally damaged in the navigation process, seawater will not flood the other cabins and the vessel will remain afloat.

Thanks to dedicated craftsmen like Zhang, the technology can be inherited and promoted.

"The renovated ancient ships are the historical witnesses of Quanzhou as a maritime hub of the East and Southeast Asia trade network," said Zhang, who has built and renovated more than 20 model ships for the museum.

"Every time I see my works in the museum, I feel excited," he said, adding that it is meaningful for the younger generations, who can learn from exhibitions of those ancient ships that their ancestors had advanced shipbuilding technology at an early stage.

In 2016, Zhang was appointed as an ancient model ship researcher at the museum and was invited to deliver lectures to university students.

"Students are intrigued by the craftsmanship of shipbuilding, and many of them even came to my workshop to learn about boat making during holidays. As long as I'm alive, I'll keep passing on the heritage," Zhang said.

Zhang Guohui, an inheritor of the watertight-bulkhead technology of Chinese junks, makes a model boat at a workshop in Chongwu Town, Hui'an County of Quanzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, April 29, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhao Xuetong)

People view a model of a Chinese junk built by Zhang Guohui in Beijing on November 4, 2021. (Photo: IC)



Zhang Guohui, an inheritor of the watertight-bulkhead technology of Chinese junks, builds a model boat at a workshop in Chongwu Town, Hui'an County of Quanzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, April 29, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhao Xuetong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_8865 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_8799 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_8789 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_8790 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_8792 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_8794 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_8810 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_8895 by kao6113, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*China’s southern provinces on alert as flooding breaks records*

23.06.2022....After weeks of pounding rain, two provinces in southern China upgraded warnings as floods reached record levels and rivers overflowed their banks, prompting the relocation of people and work disruptions, state media reported.

Wenfeng Tower is submerged in floodwater after torrential rains in Qingyuan, China. Photo: Getty Images

A flooded street after heavy rains in Shaoguan, China. Photo: AFP

A flood-hit street after torrential rains in Qingyuan, China. Photo: Getty Images

A resident clears a flooded street after heavy rains in Shaoguan, China. Photo: AFP

A flooded street after heavy rains in Shaoguan, China. Photo: AFP

A flooded room after heavy rains in Shaoguan, China. Photo: AFP

Rescuers ride on a boat as they check a flooded street after heavy rains in Shaoguan, China. Photo: AFP


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_*More flooding*_

Residential houses surrounded by floodwater after torrential rains in Qingyuan, China. Photo: Getty Images

Flooded streets and buildings following heavy rains in Wuyuan, China. Photo: AFP

Rescuers evacuate flood-affected residents from Xinli village with dinghies following heavy rainfall in Shaoguan...

Workers gather along a section of flooded railway in Shangrao, China. Photo: AP

Floodwaters flow around a town in Shangrao, China. Photo: AP

A flood-hit area at Jiangbin Park after torrential rains in Qingyuan, China. Photo: Getty Images


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*National Museum: Porcelain Gallery Beijing 2011*

Qing Porcelain by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Porcelain by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Porcelain by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Porcelain by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Porcelain by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Porcelain by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Porcelain by Gary Todd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Charming scenery of ancient village in summer


*Photo shows charming after-rain scenery of Xidi Village, a traditional Chinese village,in Yixian County of Huangshan City, east China's Anhui Province, June 23, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Shi Yalei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


'[email protected]' exhibition kicks off in Hong Kong


*
The opening ceremony of the exhibition "[email protected]" was held at the Central and Western District Promenade (Central Section) on Wednesday. Multiple outdoor art installations and digital art facades featuring the integration of art, science and technology have been set up along the promenades of Victoria Harbor.

Photos show the artwork on display during the exhibition to celebrate the 25th anniversary of Hong Kong's return to the motherland in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, June 22, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Chen Yongnuo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*








6th World Intelligence Congress opens in Tianjin


The sixth World Intelligence Congress (WIC), a major artificial intelligence (AI) event in China, kicked off in North China's Tianjin municipality on Friday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




*
TIANJIN -- The sixth World Intelligence Congress (WIC), a major artificial intelligence (AI) event in China, kicked off in North China's Tianjin municipality on Friday.

The two-day event, with the theme of "New Era of Intelligence: Digitalization Drives Growth, Intelligence Wins Future," will display the latest achievements in the intelligence industry at an exhibition area of 3,000 square meters.

A total of 30 parallel forums will be held online, focusing on cutting-edge technologies such as XR, AI, 3D and motion capture.

Since its inauguration in 2017, the event has offered a platform for scientists, entrepreneurs and economists from home and abroad to discuss the frontier trends of intelligence technologies.

At the event this year, entrepreneurs and economists said that the new round of scientific and technological revolution and industrial transformation represented by artificial intelligence will reconstruct the global innovation map and reshape the global economic structure.

Zhou Ji, director of China's National Manufacturing Strategy Advisory Committee, said the application of the new generation of artificial intelligence technology will promote the deep integration of advanced manufacturing and modern service industries, and will boost the fundamental transformation of the manufacturing industry from the product-oriented model to user-oriented model.


Participants arrive to attend the online opening ceremony of the 6th World Intelligence Congress and Summit on Innovation and Development in North China's Tianjin, June 24, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Photo taken on June 24, 2022 shows the online opening ceremony of the 6th World Intelligence Congress and Summit on Innovation and Development in North China's Tianjin. [Photo/Xinhua]

Participants try a solar-powered car during an exhibition of the 6th World Intelligence Congress in North China's Tianjin, June 24, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A participant visits an exhibition of the 6th World Intelligence Congress in North China's Tianjin, June 24, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A participant watches the live broadcast of the online opening ceremony of the 6th World Intelligence Congress and Summit on Innovation and Development on a mobile phone in North China's Tianjin, June 24, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

190A5632 by Steven China, on Flickr
190A5723 by Steven China, on Flickr
190A5725 by Steven China, on Flickr
190A5415 by Steven China, on Flickr
190A5373 by Steven China, on Flickr
190A5690 by Steven China, on Flickr
190A5363 by Steven China, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Night view of Hong Kong


Night view of Hong Kong-



english.news.cn







Photos taken on June 25, 2022 shows a light show in Tsim Sha Tsui, south China's Hong Kong. Hong Kong will celebrate the 25th anniversary of its return to the motherland. (Xinhua/Wang Shen)



Photos taken on June 25, 2022 show buildings with light installations in Tsim Sha Tsui, south China's Hong Kong. Hong Kong will celebrate the 25th anniversary of its return to the motherland. (Xinhua/Wang Shen)

A street is adorned with colorful lights in Tsuen Wan, south China's Hong Kong, June 25, 2022. Hong Kong will celebrate the 25th anniversary of its return to the motherland. (Xinhua/Lo Ping Fai)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Schools in N China organize after-class activities


Schools in N China organize after-class activities-



english.news.cn





Students learn flower arrangement during an after-class activity in a primary school in Baotou, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, June 24, 2022.Schools in Baotou organized varied after-class activities to enrich the students' school time. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)

A student learns baking during an after-class activity in a primary school in Baotou, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, June 24, 2022.(Xinhua/Peng Yuan) 


Students learn calligraphy during an after-class activity in a primary school in Baotou, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, June 24, 2022.(Xinhua/Peng Yuan)


Students learn to make handicrafts during an after-class activity in a primary school in Baotou, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, June 24, 2022.(Xinhua/Peng Yuan)

Students learn to play Morin Khuur, a traditional Mongolian bowed string instrument featuring a horse-head carving at its top, during an after-class activity in a primary school in Baotou, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, June 24, 2022. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)

Students learn taekwondo during an after-class activity in a primary school in Baotou, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, June 24, 2022. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Crayfish-related industry booms in C China


Crayfish-related industry booms in C China-



english.news.cn





Workers package crayfishes at a crayfish trading center in Qianjiang, central China's Hubei Province, June 25, 2022. The crayfish-related industry in Qianjiang has formed a complete industrial chain including breeding, processing and export, catering and e-commerce. (Photo by Wu Zhizun/Xinhua)

People taste crayfishes at a restaurant in Qianjiang, central China's Hubei Province, June 24, 2022.
(Photo by Wu Zhizun/Xinhua)


Workers and a breeder sort crayfish at a farm in Qianjiang, central China's Hubei Province, June 25, 2022.(Photos by Wu Zhizun/Xinhua)


Chefs make entrees of crayfish at a restaurant in Qianjiang, central China's Hubei Province, June 24, 2022.(Photo by Wu Zhizun/Xinhua)

A crayfish breeder sells crayfishes at a crayfish trading center in Qianjiang, central China's Hubei Province, June 25, 2022. (Photo by Wu Zhizun/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Universal Beijing Resort resumes operations


Universal Beijing Resort resumes operations-



english.news.cn




BEIJING, June 25 (Xinhua) -- The Universal Beijing Resort resumed operations on Saturday as the latest COVID-19 resurgence subsides in the city.

The resort, which opened in September 2021, includes the Universal Studios Beijing theme park, Universal CityWalk Beijing, and two hotels.

With caps on daily visitor numbers and strengthened COVID-19 prevention and control measures in place, the theme park resumed services on Saturday, with the CityWalk and one hotel reopening on Friday, the resort said.

The resort temporarily closed its theme park and the CityWalk on May 1 amid a COVID-19 outbreak that began in the Chinese capital on April 22.


Actors are seen at the Universal Beijing Resort in Beijing, capital of China, June 25, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Xin)

Tourists watch a show at the Universal Beijing Resort in Beijing, capital of China, June 25, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Xin)

A staff member greets tourists at the Universal Beijing Resort in Beijing, capital of China, June 25, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)



Tourists visit the Universal Beijing Resort in Beijing, capital of China, June 25, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Xin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tourists visit the Universal CityWalk at the Universal Beijing Resort in Beijing, capital of China, June 25, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

Actors perform at the Universal Beijing Resort in Beijing, capital of China, June 25, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Xin)


Tourists have fun at the Universal Beijing Resort in Beijing, capital of China, June 25, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong & Li Xin) 


Tourists watch a performance at the Universal Beijing Resort in Beijing, capital of China, June 25, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

Tourists visit the Universal Beijing Resort in Beijing, capital of China, June 25, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSCF4111 by Steven China, on Flickr
DSCF4104 by Steven China, on Flickr
DSCF4046 by Steven China, on Flickr
DSCF3986 by Steven China, on Flickr
DSCF4042 by Steven China, on Flickr
DSCF4285 by Steven China, on Flickr
DSCF4397 by Steven China, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China 2012 Guangzhou by Michael Gwyther-Jones, on Flickr

China 2012 Guangzhou by Michael Gwyther-Jones, on Flickr

China 2012 Guangzhou by Michael Gwyther-Jones, on Flickr

China 2012 Guangzhou by Michael Gwyther-Jones, on Flickr

China 2012 Guangzhou by Michael Gwyther-Jones, on Flickr

China 2012 Guangzhou by Michael Gwyther-Jones, on Flickr

China 2012 Guangzhou by Michael Gwyther-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China 2012 Guangzhou by Michael Gwyther-Jones, on Flickr

China 2012 Guangzhou by Michael Gwyther-Jones, on Flickr

China 2012 Guangzhou by Michael Gwyther-Jones, on Flickr

China 2012 Guangzhou by Michael Gwyther-Jones, on Flickr

China 2012 Guangzhou by Michael Gwyther-Jones, on Flickr

China 2012 Guangzhou by Michael Gwyther-Jones, on Flickr

China 2012 Guangzhou by Michael Gwyther-Jones, on Flickr

China 2012 Guangzhou by Michael Gwyther-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Chongqing ... 2021*

Night city by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr
Thousand Hand Guanyin 千手觀音 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Dazu Rock Carvings 大足石刻 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr
Chongqing Rail Transit 重慶軌道交通 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Dazu Rock Carvings 大足石刻 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Temple 聖壽禪院 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Pavilion by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr
Chongqing City 重慶 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan ... 2019*

taiwan by rollyjp, on Flickr

taiwan by rollyjp, on Flickr

taiwan by rollyjp, on Flickr

taiwan by rollyjp, on Flickr

taiwan by rollyjp, on Flickr

taiwan by rollyjp, on Flickr

taiwan by rollyjp, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Xingjiang ... 2019*

Street shot by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Salt Baked eggs by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Kids by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Yummy by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Kids by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Hat shop by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Yummy by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Old Tea House by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Kids by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A25I5390 by Steven China, on Flickr
A25I5304 by Steven China, on Flickr
A25I5302 by Steven China, on Flickr
A25I5320 by Steven China, on Flickr
A25I5357 by Steven China, on Flickr
A25I5316 by Steven China, on Flickr
A25I5373 by Steven China, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students in Chongqing focus on silkworms


Chongqing Ronghui Shapingba Primary School held a silkworm art creation competition for students and teachers recently, attracting much attention.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Chongqing Ronghui Shapingba Primary School held a silkworm art creation competition for students and teachers recently, attracting much attention.

Started on International Children's Day, June 1, the monthlong creative competition welcomes art pieces made using colorful silkworm cocoons.

What's most eye-catching is that the cocoons, in four colors — white, yellow, red and green — are genetically modified silkworm cocoons researched by Southwest University.

"The silkworms were raised by the students," said Li Zhongping, headmaster of the primary school. He added that the creatures eat mulberry leaves and can spit out colorful silk threads.

Last year, the school signed a strategic cooperation agreement with the State Key Laboratory of Silkworm Genome Biology at Southwest University, to jointly create a course based on silkworms for pupils.

Li said the cocoons are called seven-colored silkworm cocoons, with white, yellow, red, green, gold, purple and pink. The pupils have four colors at the moment.

This month, Chongqing Ronghui Shapingba Primary School in Chongqing held a silkworm art creation competition for students and teachers. The colorful creations come from genetically modified silkworms. [All Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Sanxingdui continues to reveal its treasures


The archaeological work underway at the Sanxingdui ruins in Sichuan province has recently produced discoveries that have once again delighted the world.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




*Dazzling latest finds are fruit of two years'hard work by team of archaeologists*

The archaeological work underway at the Sanxingdui ruins in Sichuan province has recently produced discoveries that have once again delighted the world.

Since the discovery of the site in the late 1920s, more than 50,000 artifacts have been unearthed.

A team of archaeologists from the Sichuan Provincial Cultural Relics and Archaeology Research Institute, Peking University, Sichuan University and several other research institutions and universities has been carrying out the excavation of six sacrificial pits－No 3 to No 8－at the site since 2020. The latest finds mainly come from the No 7 and No 8 pits.

The Sanxingdui ruins are considered one of the greatest archaeological finds of the 20th century. Located in the city of Guanghan, around 60 kilometers from the provincial capital Chengdu, they cover an area of 12 square km.

Two archaeologists move a bronze statue out of a sacrificial pit on June 12. [Photo by Yu Jia/China Daily]

An archaeologist cleans the surface of a bronze mask at the Sanxingdui ruins in Guanghan, Sichuan province. [Photo by Yu Jia/China Daily]

A researcher takes a bronze bird-shaped figurine out of a sacrificial pit on Feb 9. [Photo by Yu Jia/China Daily]

An archaeologist uses a special tool to clean a bronze figurine at the laboratory. [Photo by Yu Jia/China Daily]

A researcher uses a microscope to repair a bronze figurine at a lab. [Photo by Yu Jia/China Daily]

Two researchers work in a sacrificial pit at the site on May 31. [Photo by Yu Jia/China Daily]

Relics protectors move a wooden case out of the No 6 pit, which holds the new finds. [Photo by Yu Jia/China Daily]

Relics restorers repair recent finds in a laboratory at the excavation site on June 9. [Photo by Yu Jia/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Sports lovers strive to protect environment


When 5-year-old Zhao Yunshu first saw footage on his mother's phone of people gathering marine creatures on a beach, he became totally absorbed in the scene.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_Much more information & personal interest stories in the link provided_
Located on the southernmost tip of the Liaodong Peninsula, Dalian faces the Bohai Sea and the Yellow Sea. Including islands, it boasts a coastline of 2,211 kilometers, the longest among Chinese cities.

Archaeological findings show that 6,000 to 7,000 years ago, settlements appeared on islands and in coastal areas of Dalian. In addition, bone fishhooks and stone weights for fishing nets were excavated from the ruins of two Neolithic sites in Dalian, showing that people in ancient times had mastered the art of fishing.

Now, for many local residents, the sea is no longer a way to make a living, but an opportunity to relax, have fun and get close to nature.

People enjoy the sea in a variety of ways－some like swimming, some prefer sailing or yachting, while others love diving.

Paddleboarders take part in a contest sponsored by the Dalian Dragon Boat Sports Association in Dalian on June 4. The activity is attracting an increasing number of participants. Photo provided to CHINA DAILY

Zhang Tinghui is one of many paddleboarders in the city. Photo provided to CHINA DAILY

Paddleboarder Liu Yingjie and friends enjoy an island barbecue. Photo provided to CHINA DAILY

Kayakers explore the coastline in Dalian, Liaoning province. Photo provided to CHINA DAILY

Su Yuntao displays a spearfishing catch. Photo provided to CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Traditional Zhuzhu Festival celebrated in Dahua Yao Autonomous County


Traditional Zhuzhu Festival celebrated in Dahua Yao Autonomous County-



english.news.cn







People of Yao ethnic group celebrate the Zhuzhu Festival in Dahua Yao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, June 23, 2022. The Zhuzhu Festival is celebrated in the fifth Chinese lunar month every year among Yao people in Dahua, which involves various traditional folk activities such as crossbows, cockfights and spinning tops. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)


Participants of Yao ethnic group aims the crossbow at a competition during a celebration of the Zhuzhu Festival in Dahua Yao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, June 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)


Young women of the Yao ethnic group performs in celebration of the Zhuzhu Festival in Dahua Yao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, June 24, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)

People of Yao ethnic group enjoy a long-table banquet during a celebration of the Zhuzhu Festival in Dahua Yao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, June 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Street view of ancient city of Taizhou in Zhejiang


Street view of ancient city of Taizhou in Zhejiang-



english.news.cn





Photo taken on June 23, 2022 shows Ziyang Street in the ancient city of Taizhou, Linhai, east China's Zhejiang Province.

The ancient city of Taizhou, with its ancient city wall well preserved, is home to some 30,000 inhabitants. The city receives more than 10,000 tourists on a daily basis since some intangible cultural heritage projects and cultural and creative industries have been launched in the city in recent years. (Xinhua/Weng Xinyang)

People pass through the gate of the ancient city wall of Taizhou, Linhai, east China's Zhejiang Province, June 24, 2022. (Xinhua/Weng Xinyang)

Photo taken on June 24, 2022 shows the ancient city of Taizhou, Linhai, east China's Zhejiang Province. (Xinhua/Weng Xinyang)

Photo taken on June 24, 2022 shows the ancient city wall of Taizhou, Linhai, east China's Zhejiang Province. (Xinhua/Weng Xinyang)

A boy plays with his grandmother in the ancient city of Taizhou, Linhai, east China's Zhejiang Province, June 25, 2022. (Xinhua/Weng Xinyang)

An inheritor of the intangible cultural heritage of steelyard making works at her atelier in the ancient city of Taizhou, Linhai, east China's Zhejiang Province, June 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Weng Xinyang)

People rest beside a food truck in the ancient city of Taizhou, Linhai, east China's Zhejiang Province, June 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Weng Xinyang)

A resident buys duck eggs in the ancient city of Taizhou, Linhai, east China's Zhejiang Province, June 25, 2022. (Xinhua/Weng Xinyang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





2022 Chongqing Int'l Auto Exhibition kicks off in SW China


2022 Chongqing Int'l Auto Exhibition kicks off in SW China-



english.news.cn







Visitors view a new energy vehicles during the 2022 Chongqing International Auto Exhibition in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, June 25, 2022.


The 2022 Chongqing International Auto Exhibition kicked off on Saturday. More than 1,000 vehicle models from over 110 brands are on display, with as many as 300 types of new energy vehicles from over 40 brands showcased at the exhibition. (Xinhua/Huang Wei)

A staff member introduces an electric off-road motorcycle made of ultra-light carbon fiber materials during the 2022 Chongqing International Auto Exhibition in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, June 25, 2022.(Xinhua/Huang Wei)


People visit the 2022 Chongqing International Auto Exhibition in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, June 25, 2022. (Xinhua/Huang Wei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Luoxingdun Island in Poyang Lake submerged in Jiangxi


*
Photos show the flooded historic site of Luoxingdun Island in Poyang Lake of Lushan City, east China's Jiangxi Province, June 25, 2022. The water level of Poyang Lake, China's biggest freshwater lake, continued to rise due to the heavy rainfall. (Photos: China News Service/Ma Gang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ariel2027 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Ariel2006 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Ariel2028 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Ariel2032 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Ariel2034 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Ariel2009 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Ariel2019 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Ariel2026 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Homestay tourism boosts rural vitalization in Fujian


Xiapu county of East China's Fujian province, well-known for its fishery industry, has developed fishery-themed homestay tourism in recent years and boosted rural vitalization. The county now has more than 400 homestay hotels of various types, and provides jobs to almost 20,000 people.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A tourist enjoys sea view at a homestay hotel in Dongbi village, Sansha town, Xiapu county, East China's Fujian province, on June 22, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Xiapu county of East China's Fujian province, well-known for its fishery industry, has developed fishery-themed homestay tourism in recent years and boosted rural vitalization. The county now has more than 400 homestay hotels of various types, and provides jobs to almost 20,000 people.

This photo taken by a drone shows villages and homestay hotels in Xiapu county, Fujian province, on June 22, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


Tourists stroll alongside a swimming pool at a homestay hotel in Xiapu county, Fujian province, on June 22, 2022. [Photos/Xinhua]

A woman takes photo at a homestay hotel in Xiapu county, Fujian province, on June 22, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Visitors take snapshot at a homestay hotel in Xiapu county, Fujian province, on June 22, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chengdu promotes China's dual carbon goals with panda-themed subway line


A panda-themed subway line meant to share exciting science knowledge was launched in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province on June 27, 2022.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A panda-themed subway line promoting science was launched in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province on June 27, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A panda-themed subway line meant to share exciting science knowledge was launched in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province on June 27, 2022.


An inside view of a panda-themed subway line in Chengdu, Sichuan province on June 27, 2022. [Photos/IC]

Giant panda, one of the name cards for Chengdu city, is seen on the cabin wall promoting China's science-oriented goals on a subway line in Chengdu, Sichuan province on June 27, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Knowledge of carbon emissions can be seen in the cabins of a panda-themed subway line in Chengdu, Sichuan province on June 27, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Passengers can scan QR codes on the walls of the subway cabins to learn more about China's dual carbon goals. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





China launches new satellite for Earth observation


China launches new satellite for Earth observation-



english.news.cn





A Long March-4C carrier rocket carrying the Gaofen-12 03 satellite blasts off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, June 27, 2022. (Photo by Wang Jiangbo/Xinhua)

JIUQUAN, June 27 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new Earth observation satellite into space from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on Monday.

The satellite, Gaofen-12 03, was launched by a Long March-4C carrier rocket at 11:46 p.m. (Beijing Time) and has entered the planned orbit successfully.

It will be used in a variety of fields including land surveys, urban planning, road network design, crop yield estimation and disaster relief.

The launch marked the 425th flight mission of the Long March series carrier rockets




__





Across China: Special education brightens life of children with disabilities


Across China: Special education brightens life of children with disabilities-



english.news.cn





Students learn calligraphy in Tianshui Special Education School in Tianshui City, northwest China's Gansu Province, May 26, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Zhimin)

Zhang Huiyu (R) attends maths class in Tianshui Special Education School in Tianshui City, northwest China's Gansu Province, May 26, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Zhimin)

Opened in 1986, Tianshui Special Education School now has 38 classes and 430 students. The school has departments for intelligence training, hearing impairment and visual impairment as well as a vocational high school.

In the department of intelligence training, students learn life skills, labor habits, and some basic language and math knowledge, while also receiving rehabilitation training.

For the hearing-impaired students, after completing nine years of compulsory education, they can enter the vocational high school and then take the special "gaokao," national college entrance examinations, for hearing-impaired students.

"In the past two years, 57 students from our vocational high school have participated in the special 'gaokao,' and 34 of them have been admitted to colleges and universities," said Dong Wuyan, principal of Tianshui Special Education School.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Fuzhou promotes community-based care for elderly people


Fuzhou promotes community-based care for elderly people-



english.news.cn





Community workers serve senior citizens at a canteen for elderly people in Gulou District of Fuzhou, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, June 24, 2022. Since 2019 Fuzhou has promoted community-based care for the elderly people by providing them with meal service and holding lectures for them to enrich their life. Now senior citizen could enjoy meal service at over 180 canteens specially arranged for them in Fuzhou. (Xinhua/Jiang Kehong)

Senior citizens have meals at a canteen for elderly people at a community in Jin'an District of Fuzhou, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, June 21, 2022. . (Xinhua/Jiang Kehong)

A medical worker conducts dental check for a senior citizen at a community in Gulou District of Fuzhou, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, June 24, 2022. (Xinhua/Jiang Kehong)

Senior citizens greet with each other at a canteen for elderly people at a community in Jin'an District of Fuzhou, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, June 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Jiang Kehong)

Senior citizens queue up to get meals at a canteen for elderly people at a community in Jin'an District of Fuzhou, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, June 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Jiang Kehong)

Senior citizens take meals at a canteen for elderly people at a community in Jin'an District of Fuzhou, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, June 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Jiang Kehong)

A medical worker delivers a lecture on health care knowledge for elderly people at a community in Gulou District of Fuzhou, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, June 24, 2022. (Xinhua/Jiang Kehong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

New media helps promote rural revitalization projects in Guizhou


New media helps promote rural revitalization projects in Guizhou-



english.news.cn





Trainees practice livestreaming promotion skills during an e-commerce training class in Rongjiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, May 24, 2022. In recent years new media has played an important role in promoting the rural revitalization projects in Rongjiang County. Local authorities have provided new media skills training service for more than 12,000 people, including inheritors of local intangible cultural heritages, youths returning hometown to start business, relocated residents and local women.

It is expected that more than 2,000 livestreaming promotion teams will be fostered in Rongjiang by 2023, which will create jobs for more than 10,000 people. (Photo by Wang Bingzhen/Xinhua)


A live streamer of a media company promotes products in Rongjiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)

Live streamer Zhang Zhenfei displays the making process of handicraft products made of ferns in Rongjiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)

Live streamer Wang Hongdan (R) and a local embroiderer greet the audience in Rongjiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)

Live streamer Wang Hongdan promotes batik products in Rongjiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)

A live streamer promotes products in Rongjiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_Live streamers continued_


Live streamer Wu Jiamei promotes batik products in Rongjiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 23, 2022. In recent years new media has played an important role in promoting the rural revitalization projects in Rongjiang County. Local authorities have provided new media skills training service for more than 12,000 people, including inheritors of local intangible cultural heritages, youths returning hometown to start business, relocated residents and local women. It is expected that more than 2,000 livestreaming promotion teams will be fostered in Rongjiang by 2023, which will create jobs for more than 10,000 people. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)

Live streamer Wang Hongdan (1st L) and local embroiderers greet the audience in Rongjiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)

Trainees practice livestreaming promotion skills during an e-commerce training class in Rongjiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, May 24, 2022.(Photo by Wang Bingzhen/Xinhua)

A live streamer displays the embroidery skill of local embroiderers in Rongjiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 23, 2022.(Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)


Live streamer Wu Jiamei promotes batik products in Rongjiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)

Live streamer Zhang Zhenfei displays the making process of handicraft products made of ferns in Rongjiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shenyang (China) Int'l Automobile Industry Expo 2022 concludes


Shenyang (China) Int'l Automobile Industry Expo 2022 concludes-



english.news.cn





A new energy vehicle is on display during the Shenyang (China) International Automobile Industry Expo 2022 in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, June 26, 2022.

The six-day automobile industry expo concluded on Sunday. The expo attracted more than 70 car brands from all over the world. (Xinhua/Yao Jianfeng)

A model poses with a showcased vehicle during the Shenyang (China) International Automobile Industry Expo 2022 in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, June 26, 2022. (Xinhua/Yao Jianfeng)

A domestically-produced automobile is on display during the Shenyang (China) International Automobile Industry Expo 2022 in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, June 26, 2022.
(Xinhua/Yao Jianfeng)

Visitors view a new energy vehicle during the Shenyang (China) International Automobile Industry Expo 2022 in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, June 26, 2022. (Xinhua/Yao Jianfeng)

Visitors view a vehicle model during the Shenyang (China) International Automobile Industry Expo 2022 in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, June 26, 2022.
(Xinhua/Yao Jianfeng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_9609 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_9550 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_9557 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_9569 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_9589 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_9599 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_9626 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_9657 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The 9th China Qinqiang Opera Arts Festival concludes in Xi'an


The 9th Qinqiang Opera Arts Festival concluded in Xi'an, capital of Shaanxi province, on June 24.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Han Zaifen, a winner of the Plum Performance Award (China's highest award on opera performance), sings a famous Huangmei Opera _The Emperor's Female Son-in-law _at the closing ceremony of the 9th China Qinqiang Opera Arts Festival on June 24. [Photo/Xinhua]

The 9th China Qinqiang Opera Arts Festival concluded in Xi'an, capital of Shaanxi province, on June 24. Starting on June 13, this 12-day opera festival presented 73 fine Qinqiang Opera works from 33 troupes. Diversiform online and offline activities, such as excellent opera performances and opera forums, were held. These activities not only were a feast for audiences' eyes, but also showcased the inheritance and development of Qinqiang opera, a thousand-year-old opera genre in China.

Actors perform excerpts from Hebei Bangzi Opera, Qinqiang Opera and Henan Yuju Opera at the closing ceremony of the 9th China Qinqiang Opera Arts Festival on June 24. [Photo/Xinhua]


Actors perform a Wu Opera at the closing ceremony of the 9th China Qinqiang Opera Arts Festival on June 24. [Photos/Xinhua]

Xie Tao, a winner of the Plum Performance Award (China's highest award on opera performance), sings a Jin Opera at the closing ceremony of the 9th China Qinqiang Opera Arts Festival on June 24. [Photo/Xinhua]


These photos show the closing ceremony of the 9th China Qinqiang Opera Arts Festival on June 24. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai restaurants gradually resume dine-in







www.chinadaily.com.cn





People line up outside a restaurant in Yuyuan Garden Mall in Shanghai on June 29, 2022. [Photo by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]

Shanghai authorities announced Sunday restaurants in the city's low-risk areas where no outbreaks have occurred in the past week will be allowed to resume dine-in services starting Wednesday. In Yuanyuan Garden Mall, many restaurants are making preparations for the reopening of on-site businesses. To limit crowds, the restaurants have taken several measures including recommending customers reserve meals in advance, dine at different times to avoid peak periods, keep tables apart from each other and set up clear signs to maintain at least one meter of distance between diners.





Diners enjoy food served on-site in restaurants in Yuyuan Garden Mall in Shanghai on June 29, 2022. [Photos by Gao Erqiang/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





China to cut gasoline, diesel retail prices


China to cut gasoline, diesel retail prices-



english.news.cn




BEIJING, June 28 (Xinhua) -- China will cut the retail prices of gasoline and diesel starting Wednesday, the country's top economic planner said Tuesday.

The prices of gasoline and diesel will go down by 320 yuan (about 47.81 U.S. dollars) per tonne and 310 yuan per tonne, respectively, according to the National Development and Reform Commission.

The move marks the 2nd fuel-price decrease since the beginning of this year.

Under the current pricing mechanism, if international crude oil prices change by more than 50 yuan per tonne and remain at that level for 10 working days, the prices of refined oil products such as gasoline and diesel in China will be adjusted accordingly.

China's three biggest oil companies, namely China National Petroleum Corporation, China Petrochemical Corporation and China National Offshore Oil Corporation, have been directed to maintain oil production and facilitate transportation to ensure stable supplies.

A staff member refuels a vehicle at a gas station in Chengbu Miao Autonomous County of Shaoyang City, central China's Hunan Province, June 28, 2022. (Photo by Yan Qinlong/Xinhua)

A staff member refuels a vehicle at a gas station in Xinle City, north China's Hebei Province, June 28, 2022. (Photo by Jia Minjie/Xinhua)

A staff member refuels a vehicle at a gas station in Congjiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, June 28, 2022. (Photo by Luo Jinglai/Xinhua)

A staff member prepares to refuel a vehicle at a gas station in Zaozhuang City, east China's Shandong Province, June 28, 2022. (Photo by Sun Zhongzhe/Xinhua)




__





Second phase of Donghu Overpass, Wangmei Overpass open to traffic in Hangzhou


Second phase of Donghu Overpass, Wangmei Overpass open to traffic in Hangzhou-



english.news.cn







Aerial photos taken on June 28, 2022 shows the second phase of Wangmei Overpass in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province. The second phase of Donghu Overpass and Wangmei Overpass Tuesday opened to traffic in Hangzhou. The two overpasses will facilitate commuters by easing traffic congestion and cutting travel time between Linping District and the city's main urban area. (Xinhua/Jiang Han)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Parades held to mark 25th anniversary of Hong Kong's return to motherland


*
Sightseeing buses and taxis hanging the Chinese national flags and the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) flags participate in a parade to mark the 25th anniversary of Hong Kong's return to the motherland, June 28, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Li Zhihua)



A total of 100 taxis hanging the Chinese national flags and posters display the number of 25 to mark the 25th anniversary of Hong Kong's return to the motherland in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, June 28, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Li Zhihua)

A fishing vessel hanging the Chinese national flags, the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) flags and celebratory posters moors at the Victoria Harbor in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, June 28, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Li Zhihua)

Fishing vessels hanging the Chinese national flags, the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) flags and celebratory posters sail at the Victoria Harbor in Hong Kong, June 28, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Li Zhihua)

A woman takes photo with a fishing vessel at the Victoria Harbor in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, June 28, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Li Zhihua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Miao culture promoted on campus in Guizhou


Students perform lusheng dance at Guoquanyan Junior High School in Nayong county of Guizhou province, on Friday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Young students in Nayong county of Guizhou province have easy access to learn about and preserve ethnic cultures.

Guoquanyan Junior High School in Nayong county of Guizhou province introduced lusheng dance to classrooms in 2018 and invited local inheritors teach students.

"The colorful ethnic culture is a treasure of Guizhou's cultural heritage. For educators, it is also our responsibility to inherit and develop the quintessence of ethnic culture," said Li Yao, principal of the school.

"We hope that students will enjoy and inherit Miao culture under the influence of pleasing lusheng rhythms and cheerful dance moves," Li added.

Lusheng dance of the Miao ethnic group, also called _gunshanzhu _by local residents, is a form of acting that integrates lusheng rhythms, dance movements and acrobatics.

It was approved by the State Council as a national intangible cultural heritage in 2006.

Students perform lusheng dance at Guoquanyan Junior High School in Nayong county of Guizhou province, on Friday. [Photos by Zhou Xunchao/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A7340 - 副本 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7480 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7348 - 副本 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7533 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7475 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7466 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7363 - 副本 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7450 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Peking Union Medical College holds graduation ceremony







www.chinadaily.com.cn





Wang Chen, president of Peking Union Medical College, gives a commencement speech at the graduation ceremony in Beijing, June 30, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

A graduation ceremony is held at the Peking Union Medical College in Beijing, June 30, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]


Wang Chen (first from left), president of Peking Union Medical College, moves the tassels for a graduate during the graduation ceremony, June 30, 2022. [Photos by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]


Wang Chen (center), president of Peking Union Medical College, poses for photos with gradates after the graduation ceremony, June 30, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Highlights from Chongqing Intl Auto Exhibition







www.chinadaily.com.cn





People visit the 2022 Chongqing International Auto Exhibition in Southwest China's Chongqing municipality. The nine-day motor show, which attracts more than 1,000 vehicle models from over 110 brands, will conclude on Sunday.[Photo/VCG]

A visitor looks at a Honda e: NP1 model at the 2022 Chongqing International Auto Exhibition in Southwest China's Chongqing municipality. [Photo/VCG]


Models pose with vehicles at the 2022 Chongqing International Auto Exhibition in Southwest China's Chongqing municipality. [Photo/VCG]

A Changan Deep Blue new energy vehicle on display at the 2022 Chongqing International Auto Exhibition in Southwest China's Chongqing municipality. [Photo/VCG]

Visitors view a new energy vehicle during the 2022 Chongqing International Auto Exhibition in Southwest China's Chongqing municipality. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Diwopu railway station in Xinjiang put into operation


Diwopu railway station in Xinjiang put into operation-



english.news.cn




The Diwopu railway station was put into operation on June 29, marking a milestone of the expansion of a railway linking Urumqi north railway station and Jiangjunmiao mining area.

The railway is an artery of coal transportation. The one-way cargo transport capability will be doubled from 50 million tons to 100 million tons upon the expansion's completion. 

Staff members work at the construction site of the Diwopu railway station in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 29, 2022. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





China Focus: Shanghai Disneyland reopens after COVID-caused closure


China Focus: Shanghai Disneyland reopens after COVID-caused closure-



english.news.cn




SHANGHAI, June 30 (Xinhua) -- Shanghai Disneyland reopened on Thursday, after more than three months of closure along with the metropolis' fight against a COVID-19 outbreak.

Tickets were available for purchase starting Wednesday, as the COVID-19 epidemic has waned in the city.

Visitors are required to present negative results of nucleic acid testing taken within 72 hours, wear masks and undergo temperature screening before entering the park.

Joe Schott, president and general manager of Shanghai Disney Resort, expressed his gratitude to all the crew members for their hard work during the temporary closure of the park. He said that it is due to everyone's unremitting efforts the park can continue to welcome tourists back and offer visitors a safe and magical experience.

Visitors enjoy the Shanghai Disneyland in Shanghai, east China, June 30, 2022. Shanghai Disneyland reopened on Thursday, after more than three months of closure along with the metropolis' fight against a COVID-19 outbreak. Tickets were available for purchase starting Wednesday, as the COVID-19 epidemic has waned in the city. (Xinhua/Ren Long)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





China Focus: Shanghai resumes dine-in services at restaurants as COVID-19 wanes


China Focus: Shanghai resumes dine-in services at restaurants as COVID-19 wanes-



english.news.cn




SHANGHAI, June 29 (Xinhua) -- China's financial hub Shanghai is gradually resuming dine-in services at restaurants starting from Wednesday as the COVID-19 epidemic has waned in the city.

Dine-in services can be restored in the subdistricts and townships without medium-risk areas and community spread of COVID-19 infections during the previous week, according to a guideline released by the Shanghai Municipal Commission of Commerce.

With the easing of dine-in restrictions, restaurants are now allowed to serve customers at no more than 50 or 70 percent of their total seating capacity, depending on their size.

Diners should present negative nucleic acid test reports taken within the past 72 hours, wear masks and undergo temperature screening before entering the restaurants.

Citizens have meals at the Starbucks Reserve Roastery in Shanghai, east China, June 29, 2022. China's financial hub Shanghai is gradually resuming dine-in services at restaurants starting from Wednesday as the COVID-19 epidemic has waned in the city. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

A waitress serves customers at a teahouse in Minhang District, east China's Shanghai, June 29, 2022. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

Baristas prepare coffee at a cafe in east China's Shanghai, June 29, 2022. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)

Citizens are pictured at the Starbucks Reserve Roastery in Shanghai, east China, June 29, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

Customers enjoy ice cream at a dessert shop in Minhang District, east China's Shanghai, June 29, 2022. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





23rd Zhoushan Int'l Sand Sculpture Festival opens in China's Zhejiang


23rd Zhoushan Int'l Sand Sculpture Festival opens in China's Zhejiang-



english.news.cn




Photos taken on June 28, 2022 shows the sand sculpture display zone in Zhoushan, east China's Zhejiang Province. The 23rd Zhoushan International Sand Sculpture Festival opened here recently, with over 60 sand sculptures greeting the public. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_9759 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_9753 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_9737 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_9739 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_9734 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: June 24 – 30







www.chinadaily.com.cn





Fishermen and tourists celebrate the netting of some 3.5 metric tons of fish from Bosten Lake in Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region on June 25, 2022. A fishing moratorium on China's largest inland freshwater lake was lifted after more than 100 days. Nian Lei/For China Daily

A visitor at the National Library in Beijing admires an Iron Age Mesopotamian sculpture on loan from Syria's Aleppo Museum on June 28, 2022. The exhibition brings together 196 cultural relics from nine Syrian museums. Hou Yu/China News Service

Photo taken on June 25, 2022, shows a light show in Tsim Sha Tsui in Hong Kong. The city will celebrate the 25th anniversary of its return to the motherland on July 1. [Photo/Xinhua]

Students take part in a physical education class at the Pinggu campus of Beijing No 2 Experimental Primary School in Beijing, June 27, 2022. Beijing's primary and middle school students returned to campus on Monday after over 50 days of online classes due to a local COVID-19 resurgence. [Photo/Xinhua]

A breeder weighs a South China tiger cub at the South China Tiger Breeding Base in Suzhou, Jiangsu province, on June 29, 2022. The cub, born on April 29 this year, is in good health condition. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Farming goes hi-tech in Guizhou's Bijie


Bijie in Southwest China's Guizhou province, has introduced high-tech mechanical equipment into agriculture, with over 200,000 sets of machinery in use to ensure spring plowing and autumn harvest.




www.chinadaily.com.cn








Technicians operate a drone to check a farm in Bijie, Southwest China's Guizhou province, on June 30, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Bijie in Southwest China's Guizhou province, has introduced high-tech mechanical equipment into agriculture, with over 200,000 sets of machinery in use to ensure spring plowing and autumn harvest.

A farmer operates the cultivating machine in the fields in Bijie, Southwest China's Guizhou province, on June 30, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Farmers transplant rice seedlings in the fields in Bijie, Southwest China's Guizhou province, on June 30, 2022. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Summer travel rush kicks off across China







www.chinadaily.com.cn





A passenger consults for information at Nanning East Railway Station in Nanning, capital of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, July 1, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

China is expected to see 520 million railway trips during the upcoming summer travel rush kicking off on Friday, according to the country's railway operator.

This year's summer travel rush will last for 62 days from July 1 to Aug 31, according to the China State Railway Group Co., Ltd.

The summer travel rush is usually a busy season for China's railway system as college students return home and transport demand from family visits and travel soars.

Passengers check in at Nanning East Railway Station in Nanning, capital of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, July 1, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Passengers wait for trains at Nanning East Railway Station in Nanning, capital of South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, July 1, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Passengers wait for trains at Zhuzhou Railway Station in Zhuzhou, Central China's Hunan province, July 1, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Passengers use ticket vending machines to buy tickets at Zhuzhou Railway Station in Zhuzhou, Central China's Hunan province, July 1, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Passengers check in at Zhuzhou Railway Station in Zhuzhou, Central China's Hunan province, July 1, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Passengers prepare to board a train at Zhuzhou Railway Station in Zhuzhou, Central China's Hunan province, July 1, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese President Xi Jinping and his wife Peng Liyuan wave to the welcoming crowd upon their arrival in Hong Kong, south China, June 30, 2022. Xi, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, arrived in Hong Kong by train on Thursday afternoon. Xi will attend a meeting celebrating the 25th anniversary of Hong Kong's return to the motherland and the inaugural ceremony of the sixth-term government of the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) on July 1. He will also inspect the HKSAR. (Xinhua/Xie Huanchi)

Chinese President Xi Jinping and his wife Peng Liyuan are greeted by Chief Executive of the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) Carrie Lam and her husband Lam Siu-por in Hong Kong, south China, June 30, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Peng)

A flag-raising ceremony is held by the government of the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region to celebrate the 25th anniversary of Hong Kong's return to the motherland, at the Golden Bauhinia Square in Hong Kong, south China, July 1, 2022. (Xinhua)

Helicopters carrying China's national flag and the flag of the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region fly over Hong Kong, south China, July 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Lo Ping Fai)

Photo taken on June 30, 2022 shows a barque-shaped installation marking the 25th anniversary of Hong Kong's return to the motherland in Hong Kong, south China. July 1 is the celebration day for the 25th anniversary of Hong Kong's return to the motherland. (Xinhua/Li Gang)

A fishing vessel with China's national flag and the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) flag and flower plaque is seen in Hong Kong, south China, June 30, 2022. (Xinhua/Lo Ping Fai)

A double-deck tram painted with posters marking the 25th anniversary of Hong Kong's return to the motherland runs in Hong Kong, south China, June 30, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Shen)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Museums in Shanghai reopen after COVID-caused closure


Museums in Shanghai reopen after COVID-caused closure-



english.news.cn





A visitor has her health code checked before entering Shanghai Museum in Shanghai, east China, July 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Long)

People visit Shanghai Natural History Museum in Shanghai, east China, July 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe & Ren Long)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Kotori0053 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Kotori0047 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Kotori0014 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Kotori0048 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Kotori0049 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Kotori0042 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Kotori0041 by Michael Wu, on Flickr
Kotori0038 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese traditional textile techniques dazzle in Hainan


The exhibition titled Splendid World-the first exhibition of intangible cultural heritage traditional textile techniques: weaving, embroidering, printing and dyeing, 2022 was held from June 28 to July 1 in Haikou, South China's Hainan province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




The exhibition titled _Splendid World-the first exhibition of intangible cultural heritage traditional textile techniques: weaving, embroidering, printing and dyeing, 2022_ was held from June 28 to July 1 in Haikou, South China's Hainan province. Consisting of four sections, this exhibition displayed diversiform and exquisite Chinese traditional brocade and embroidery pieces from all over the country. With various forms, this event attracted many local people, tourists and lovers of intangible cultural heritage, and played an important role in spreading Chinese culture in the field of traditional ethnic costume and textile techniques.

An intangible cultural heritage, Jiaya Tibetan carpet weaving skills, is on display in the exhibition, on June 28, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

The Zhuang ethnic brocade technique is on display in the exhibition, on June 28, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

The traditional Li weaving textile technique is on display in the exhibition, on June 28, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A piece of clothing made with Hezhe fishskin craft is on display in the exhibition on June 28, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Chongming homespun weaving skills are on display in the exhibition on June 28, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


Traditional ethnic costumes with modern elements are on display in the exhibition on June 28, 2022. [Photos/lwt.hainan.gov.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Hongniya Village takes measures to boost rural revitalization in Shandong


Hongniya Village takes measures to boost rural revitalization in Shandong -



english.news.cn





Aerial photo taken on June 18, 2022 shows a view of Hongniya Village in Wulian County of Rizhao, east China's Shandong Province. Hongniya Village used to be a poverty-stricken village. In recent years, village cadre Zhang Shouying has taken a series of measures to help the villagers get rid of poverty and live a better life. In 2021, under the professional guidance of Shandong Agricultural University, Hongniya Village developed the cultivation of edible fungi, which has helped increase villagers' income and boost rural revitalization. (Xinhua/Guo Xulei)

A villager picks edible fungi at a greenhouse in Hongniya Village in Wulian County of Rizhao, east China's Shandong Province, June 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Guo Xulei)

Zhang Shouying (R) makes a paper-cutting work with a villager at a care center for the elderly in Hongniya Village in Wulian County of Rizhao, east China's Shandong Province, June 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Guo Xulei)

Zhang Shouying (R) learns about the meals at the kitchen of a care center for the elderly in Hongniya Village in Wulian County of Rizhao, east China's Shandong Province, June 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Guo Xulei)

Zhang Shouying checks the condition of edible fungi at a greenhouse in Hongniya Village in Wulian County of Rizhao, east China's Shandong Province, June 17, 2022.(Xinhua/Guo Xulei)

Zhang Shouying (L) tells a villager about the preservation of edible fungi at a greenhouse in Hongniya Village in Wulian County of Rizhao, east China's Shandong Province, June 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Guo Xulei)

A villager picks edible fungi at a greenhouse in Hongniya Village in Wulian County of Rizhao, east China's Shandong Province, June 17, 2022.(Xinhua/Guo Xulei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Indoor swimming pools in Shanghai reopen


*Children take part in a swimming training at an indoor pool in Shanghai, July 4, 2022. Indoor gyms and natatoriums resumed operations on Monday as the COVID outbreak was under control in the city. (Photos: China News Service/Tang Yanjun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Smart trackless train starts trial run in Chengdu


*
The 30.2-meter-long smart trackless trains "Shudu" and "Tianfu" with a maximum capacity of 300 passengers conducted trial runs in Chengdu on Monday. The smart trackless trains have rubber tires and a small turning circle, equivalent of the turning radius of a 12-meter bus.

Passengers wait to board the train in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, July 4, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Zhongjun)

A green(??) "Tianfu" train, featuring the low-carbon elements, stops at a train station in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, July 4, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Zhongjun)




A red "Shudu" train, featuring the Bashu civilization, stops at train stations in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, July 4, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Liu Zhongjun)


Passengers experience the trial run in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, July 4, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Liu Zhongjun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A5537 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5430 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5512 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5447 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5526 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5436 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5528 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5453 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

UCAS holds 2022 graduation ceremony


UCAS holds 2022 graduation ceremony




www.chinadaily.com.cn






The 2022 graduation ceremony of the University of Chinese Academy of Sciences on July 3, 2022. [Photos by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Hou Jianguo, center, president of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, and Li Shushen, second right, president of the UCAS, participate in the 2022 graduation ceremony of the UCAS on July 3, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Graduates at the 2022 ceremony of the UCAS on July 3, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

International graduates at the 2022 ceremony. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Graduates take photos with pictures of their classmates unable to attend in-person. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Barber in Shanxi serves with scissors


Over the past 18 years, Gong Xiuze has provided nearly 10,000 free haircuts through door-to-door service for people who need help, including seniors, people with disabilities and sanitation workers.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Gong Xiuze provides door-to-door haircut service in Taiyuan, Shanxi province. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn] Gong, 81, a retired traffic police officer from Taiyuan, Shanxi province, was born in Changzi, a county known for its traditional haircutting techniques.

Over the past 18 years, Gong Xiuze has provided nearly 10,000 free haircuts through door-to-door service for people who need help, including seniors, people with disabilities and sanitation workers.

"I had learned some basic skills of haircutting in my youth and helped my comrades-in-arms cut their hair in the military between 1964 and 1968," he said. After leaving military service, he became a traffic officer in Taiyuan and continued to cut hair.


Gong Xiuze gives handwritten notes to seniors in Taiyuan, Shanxi province. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Upon his retirement In 2004, he found he had free time.

"When I walked around in the parks in the city, I often found sanitation workers do cleaning work in the early morning," he said. "They were really hard workers, and I wanted to do something for them."

He made some handwritten notes and sent them to the workers, telling them to visit for a free haircut, he said. He also gave notes to people confined to wheelchairs or having difficulty moving, promising to visit them with his scissors at home.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Bringing floorball to the grassroots


"Inner Mongolia has always been the land of field hockey, but how many parents and children know about this sport nowadays? Only a few," said Ding Wenli, a PE teacher at a primary school in Hohhot, capital of the Inner Mongolia autonomous region.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_Much more information in the provided link_

A dedicated teacher is helping establish the game in an area known for ice-based sports. Jiang Chenglong reports from Beijing with Yuan Hui in Hohhot.

In December, floorball, a type of field hockey that is played both indoors and outdoors, was officially introduced as a pilot project at five primary schools in Hohhot's Yuquan district. The schools included Ding's employer, the Tongshun Street Primary School, where more than 30 children have undertaken floorball training under her watchful eye.

Children at the school play a game of floorball last month. DING GENHOU/FOR CHINA DAILY

Students receive new floorball sticks. DING GENHOU/FOR CHINA DAILY

Students at the school practice floorball skills on the playing field. DING GENHOU/FOR CHINA DAILY





Children experience agrarian culture in central China's Hunan


Children experience agrarian culture in central China's Hunan-



english.news.cn





A boy picks a towel gourd at a base to experience agrarian culture in Tongzi Village of Xiangtan City, central China's Hunan Province, July 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)


Children pick hot peppers at a base to experience agrarian culture in Tongzi Village of Xiangtan City, central China's Hunan Province, July 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)

Children pick towel gourds at a base to experience agrarian culture in Tongzi Village of Xiangtan City, central China's Hunan Province, July 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Japanese anime models made in Guizhou


Japanese anime has been popular around the world and in China for decades. Apart from bringing visual enjoyment, anime and related industries are providing job opportunities for people in Guizhou province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Japanese anime has been popular around the world and in China for decades. Apart from bringing visual enjoyment, anime and related industries are providing job opportunities for people in Guizhou province.

In the production workshop of the Bijie Mingyue company in Guizhou, a company producing garage kits, the miniature models of Monkey Luffy from _One Piece_ and detective Conan and Hanamichi Sakuragi from _Slam Dunk _can be seen vividly in the production line.

A subsidiary of the Dongguan-based Mingyue company with investment from Japan, it is the only factory that produces garage kit figures in Southwest China.

As part of the paired-assistance program between eastern and western China to alleviate poverty, Bijie Mingyue is a result of efforts aimed to improve the socioeconomic well-being of residents in Bijie.


Garage kits produced by the Bijie Mingjie company in Guizhou province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

An employee dusts the models of garage kits at an exhibition room of Bijie Mingyue in Guizhou province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]






Workers produce garage kits(building kits) of animation character at Bijie, Guizhou province. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong Palace Museum open to public


Hong Kong Palace Museum open to public-



english.news.cn




HONG KONG, July 3 (Xinhua) -- The Hong Kong Palace Museum (HKPM), located in the West Kowloon Cultural District of the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR), was open to the public on Sunday.

More than 900 treasures from the collection of the Palace Museum in Beijing are put on display on rotation at the opening exhibitions. Some of the pieces are being shown in Hong Kong for the first time.

About 80 percent of the around 140,000 tickets for the first four weeks of the opening exhibitions have already been sold.

Kevin Yeung, secretary for culture, sports and tourism of the HKSAR government, said the HKPM will leverage Hong Kong's own cultural edge to tell a good China story.

General admission is priced at 50 Hong Kong dollars (about 6.37 U.S. dollars), while special exhibition tickets will be 120 Hong Kong dollars (15.29 U.S. dollars).

The museum will be free to all on Wednesdays during the first year of opening, and 150,000 general admission tickets will be sponsored by corporations and other organizations for distribution to underprivileged groups, the museum said

People wait in line to enter the Hong Kong Palace Museum in Hong Kong, south China, July 3, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Shen)

A woman visits the Hong Kong Palace Museum in Hong Kong, south China, July 3, 2022. The Hong Kong Palace Museum, located in the West Kowloon Cultural District of the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, was open to the public on Sunday. (Xinhua/Wang Shen)



Visitors take photos of an exhibit at the Hong Kong Palace Museum in Hong Kong, south China, July 3, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Shen)

People visit the Hong Kong Palace Museum in Hong Kong, south China, July 3, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Shen)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Tomb of Peng State unearthed in Shanxi


*
Photo shows bronze weapons and tools unearthed from a tomb of Peng State during the Western Zhou Dynasty (1046 B.C- 771 B.C.) in Jiangxian county, Yuncheng, north China's Shanxi Province, July 5, 2022. (Photo provided to China News Service)

A total of 228 pieces of relics were discovered from the tomb, including bronze wares , pottery wares and jade wares.



A copper Gui (an ancient vessel for containing food) is unearthed from a tomb of Peng State during the Western Zhou Dynasty (1046 B.C- 771 B.C.) in Jiangxian county, Yuncheng, north China's Shanxi Province, July 5, 2022. (Photos provided to China News Service)

Combo photo shows the bronze chariot and horse unearthed from a tomb of Peng State during the Western Zhou Dynasty (1046 B.C- 771 B.C.) in Jiangxian county, Yuncheng, north China's Shanxi Province, July 5, 2022. (Photo provided to China News Service)

Photo shows the inscription in the copper Gui unearthed from a tomb of Peng State during the Western Zhou Dynasty (1046 B.C- 771 B.C.) in Jiangxian county, Yuncheng, north China's Shanxi Province, July 5, 2022. (Photo provided to China News Service)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC09278 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09400 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_5552 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09282 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_5583 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09460 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09292 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_5705 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Miao people celebrate Water Dragon Carnival


People from the Miao ethnic group in Qiandongnan Miao and Dong autonomous prefecture in Guizhou province, gathered in Jianhe county to enjoy the Water Dragon Carnival, a traditional local festival, on June 6 on the Chinese lunar calendar.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





The Miao ethnic group in Qiandongnan Miao and Dong autonomous prefecture in Guizhou province, gathered in Jianhe county to enjoy the Water Dragon Carnival, a traditional local festival, on June 6 on the Chinese lunar calendar. _Wang Jin contributed to this story._[Photos by Ouyang Zhangjie/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Youth blooms like the bauhinia in Hong Kong


This year marks the 25th anniversary of Hong Kong's return to the motherland. Through a camera lens, a China Daily reporter chronicled the stories of young people in Hong Kong and their hopes of working with the motherland to pursue a better future.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A photo shows a couple enjoying the night view of Victoria Harbor in Hong Kong on June 6, 2022. After Hong Kong's return to the motherland, infrastructure on both sides of the Victoria Harbor has become better, and the scenery more beautiful. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Huang Ziying, 25, left, and her boyfriend pose for a photo at the Golden Bauhinia Square in Hong Kong on July 1, 2022. Both majored in finance and decided to stay in Hong Kong after graduation, hoping to find more opportunities in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Visitors pose for a photo inside the M+museum of visual culture in Hong Kong on July 1, 2022. The museum is the first global contemporary visual culture museum in Asia and a tourist destination for young art lovers. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Chen Shili, left, a film director in Hong Kong, talks with members of her crew on June 13, 2022, during the shooting of her short film _Bridge_. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Two college students go out for exercise at a dormitory of the University of Hong Kong on June 15, 2022. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Mai Qianyu, a post-80s youth in Hong Kong, debugs a robot on June 10, 2022. Mai and his team independently developed and produced the first 5G motion-sensing bionic robot in China. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

A photo shows minibuses lining up at Mongkok public minibus terminal to pick up riders in Hong Kong on June 14, 2022. The red and white minibuses have made life more convenient for Hong Kong residents, especially young people. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

A couple poses for a wedding photo in Hong Kong on June 14, 2022. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Remade, Tibet Museum set to open soon


After being closed for five years for renovation and expansion, the new Tibet Museum is about to open to the public, the museum said at a news conference recently.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





After being closed for five years for renovation and expansion, the new Tibet Museum is about to open to the public, the museum said at a news conference recently.

With an investment of nearly 660 million yuan ($99 million), visitors will have the chance to observe more than 2,700 cultural relics, including about 600 items that have never before been shown in public.

Located near from Norbulingka Park, a well-known scenic spot in Lhasa, the regional capital, the newly renovated museum covers an area of 65,000 square meters. Its main building includes three floors.

Lhakpa Tsering, the museum's Party secretary, said the museum has a total collection of 520,000 items, "with a complete system of cultural relics, covering items from ancient times to the modern era, and enriched with types and distinctive features", Lhakpa Tsering said.

The collections include letter seals, ancient books and documents, porcelain and jade, thangka paintings, sculptures, ivory carvings and lacquer ware. It has more than 40,000 precious cultural relics, he added.

Originally built in 1999, the facility is the region's first comprehensive museum, a national first-class museum and a national AAAA-level tourist attraction.

"In the future, our museum will continue to play its important functions of research, collection, protection, exhibition and education, and to largely improve the display and utilization of its collections," said Lhakpa Tsering.

A view of the Tibet Museum in Lhasa, Tibet autonomous region. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Visitors observe the exhibitions inside the Tibet Museum in Lhasa, capital of the Tibet autonomous region. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



Displays inside the Tibet Museum in Lhasa, Tibet. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Craftsman carries forward traditional pottery making technique


Xu Ronghong, 57, is an inheritor of the making skills of Jianshui purple pottery, one of the national intangible cultural heritages of China.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Xu Ronghong, 57, is an inheritor of the making skills of Jianshui purple pottery, one of the national intangible cultural heritages of China.

Xu was born in Jianshui county. As the fifth generation pottery maker of his family, Xu started to learn the techniques since childhood.

In order to make an excellent piece of pottery, every process including clay preparing, modeling, decorating, firing and polishing all need great concentration. "The procedures are interlocking. One tiny flaw in a certain process would lead to a defective product," Xu said while adding carved decorations to the surface of a pottery ware.

Xu sees pottery as a carrier to convey the beauty of multiple artistic forms such as calligraphy, painting and carving, and to bear the rich cultural connotation behind the intangible heritage of his hometown.

Xu Ronghong, a Zitao (purple pottery) craftsman, shows a pottery ware in Wanyao Village of Jianshui county, Honghe Hani and Yi autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Yunnan province, June 30, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Xu Ronghong, a Zitao (purple pottery) craftsman, checks a pottery ware in Wanyao Village of Jianshui county, Honghe Hani and Yi autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Yunnan province, June 30, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


Xu Ronghong, a Zitao (purple pottery) craftsman, polishes a pottery ware in Wanyao Village of Jianshui county, Honghe Hani and Yi autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Yunnan province, June 30, 2022. [Photos/Xinhua]

Xu Ronghong (L), a Zitao (purple pottery) craftsman, teaches an apprentice to polish a pottery ware in Wanyao Village of Jianshui county, Honghe Hani and Yi autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Yunnan province, June 30, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


Xu Ronghong, a Zitao (purple pottery) craftsman, adds calligraphy decorations to the surface of a pottery ware in Wanyao Village of Jianshui county, Honghe Hani and Yi autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Yunnan province, June 30, 2022. [Photos/Xinhua]

Xu Ronghong, a Zitao (purple pottery) craftsman, makes a pottery ware in Wanyao Village of Jianshui county, Honghe Hani and Yi autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Yunnan province, June 30, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Locomotive company in C China steps up production to guarantee completion of orders


Locomotive company in C China steps up production to guarantee completion of orders-



english.news.cn






Workers transport materials at an assembly workshop of CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co., Ltd. in Zhuzhou, central China's Hunan Province, July 5, 2022. CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co., Ltd. has stepped up production to guarantee the completion of orders from domestic and foreign customers. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)






Workers operate on a production line at an assembly workshop of CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co., Ltd. in Zhuzhou, central China's Hunan Province, July 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Beijing ... 2007 & 2010*

White Cloud Temple by Gary Todd, on Flickr

White Cloud Temple by Gary Todd, on Flickr

White Cloud Temple by Gary Todd, on Flickr

White Cloud Temple by Gary Todd, on Flickr

White Cloud Temple by Gary Todd, on Flickr

White Cloud Temple by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Lama Temple by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Lama Temple by Gary Todd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Beijing ... 2010*

Lama Temple by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Lama Temple by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Lama Temple by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Lama Temple by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Lama Temple by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Lama Temple by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Lama Temple by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Lama Temple by Gary Todd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

XT3-DSCF2466-p-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr
XT3-DSCF8856-p-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr
XT3-DSCF2559-p-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr
XT3-DSCF8221-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr
XT3-DSCF2510-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr
XT3-DSCF2599-p-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr
XT3-DSCF2435-p-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr
XT3-DSCF2455-p-s by DDG XIE, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

White tigers at Nantong zoo cool down in river


Even the white tigers at Nantong Forest Safari Park need to cool down during the summer!




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Even the white tigers at Nantong Forest Safari Park need to cool down during the summer! [Photos/Nantong Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Self-owned bakery provides job opportunities for local women in Xinjiang


Self-owned bakery provides job opportunities for local women in Xinjiang-



english.news.cn





Elnur Esamidin, an employee of the Liuba Bakery, arranges bread on the shelf at the bakery in Yining City, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 23, 2022. Located at a commercial area of Liuxing Street in Yining City, Liuba Bakery is well known for its quality bread. Besides, it has provided job opportunities for local women to increase their income. As summer comes, tourism is heating up in Xinjiang, and the bakery becomes quite popular among tourists. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)

Elnur Esamidin, an employee of the Liuba Bakery, and her husband care for plants at home in Yining City, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 23, 2022. As summer comes, tourism is heating up in Xinjiang, and the bakery becomes quite popular among tourists. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)

Feng Xiaoli (1st L), owner of the Liuba Bakery, and her employees get off work at the bakery in Yining City, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)

Feng Xiaoli (1st L), owner of the Liuba Bakery, chats with her employees at the bakery in Yining City, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 23, 2022. As summer comes, tourism is heating up in Xinjiang, and the bakery becomes quite popular among tourists. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)

Employees of the Liuba Bakery make bread at the bakery in Yining City, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, June 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhao Ge)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Float parade attracts crowds in Jilin


The 2022 China Changchun Summer Relaxation Festival kicked off on Sunday in Changchun, Jilin province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A float parade team combining 10 brightly colored floats runs across Changchun, Jilin province after the 2022 China Changchun Summer Relaxation Festival began on Sunday evening. [All Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


The 2022 China Changchun Summer Relaxation Festival kicked off on Sunday in Changchun, Jilin province.

On Sunday evening, a float parade team combining 10 brightly colored floats ran across the city, attracting lots of attention.

The festival, which includes a variety of activities, presents the city's cultural customs and urban vitality.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Archaeologists unearth brick tombs in Hunan


A team from the Archaeological Research Center of Hunan province discovered 14 ancient brick tombs at Leiyang, a county level city, on Monday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Aerial photos shows unearthed tombs in Leiyang, Hunan province. A team from the Archaeological Research Center of Hunan province discovered 14 ancient brick tombs at Leiyang, a county level city, on Monday.Six of the tombs have been excavated, and more than 130 relics were unearthed, including pottery, bronze ware, iron wares and decorations. The artifacts give clues about burial practices, said Chen Bin, the leader of the team.[Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


An archaeologist of the Archaeological Research Center cleans burial objects unearthed in Leiyang, Hunan province. Initial analysis indicates the tombs' age range from the Eastern Han Dynasty (25-220) to the Tang Dynasty (618-907)[Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

An archaeologist measures a tomb discovered in Leiyang, Hunan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


A photo shows archaeologists at work inside an unearthed tomb in Leiyang, Hunan province. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A photo shows a relic unearthed in a tomb in Leiyang, Hunan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Crane operator joins others to build Xiongan


Since China announced plans to establish Xiongan New Area in 2017, lots of workers from a variety of industries have put down roots there, making their effort to build this "city of future". Chen Songtao, 25, a tower crane operator, is one of them.




www.chinadaily.com.cn







Chen climbs up the tower crane to start his work. [Photos/VCG]

Since China announced plans to establish Xiongan New Area in 2017, lots of workers from a variety of industries have put down roots there, making their effort to build this "city of future". Chen Songtao, 25, a tower crane operator, is one of them.

Chen and his colleague check the tower crane before work. [Photo/VCG]


Chen and his colleague check the tower crane before work. [Photos/VCG]

Chen(R) and his colleague rest under the tower crane. [Photo/VCG]

Chen and his wife hold a video chat with their family. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC0421 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_DSC0361 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_DSC0405 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_DSC0369 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_DSC0409 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_DSC0367 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_DSC0420 by Neil Chen, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children pose for pictures during their graduation ceremony at a kindergarten in Xigu District of Lanzhou, northwest China's Gansu Province, July 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Bin)

Children walk the red carpet during their graduation ceremony at a kindergarten in Xigu District of Lanzhou, northwest China's Gansu Province, July 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Bin)

Children holding certificates walk the red carpet during their graduation ceremony at a kindergarten in Xigu District of Lanzhou, northwest China's Gansu Province, July 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Bin)


Aerial photos taken on June 22, 2022 shows the Lizhuang ancient town in Yibin, southwest China's Sichuan Province.

Built on the riverside, the city of Yibin, where the Jinsha and Minjiang rivers converge into the Yangtze River, is known as the first city on the Yangtze River.

In a bid to improve the ecological environment along the Yangtze River, the city has implemented measures such as shutting down energy-intensive and heavily polluting enterprises, closing sand dredging sites, reducing sewage discharge and establishing wetland parks. (Xinhua/Wang Xi)

Aerial photo taken on June 30, 2022 shows the night view of Yibin, southwest China's Sichuan Province. (Xinhua/Wang Xi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Across China: Young entrepreneur strives to promote SW China's coffee industry


Across China: Young entrepreneur strives to promote SW China's coffee industry-



english.news.cn






Yang Hongjian pours over drip coffee at his coffee farm in Dakaihe village of Pu'er City, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 24, 2022. (Xinhua/Cao Mengyao)

by Xinhua writers Zheng Bofei, Cao Mengyao, Ma Huaizhao

KUNMING, July 7 (Xinhua) -- Yang Fan's cafe in Pu'er city, southwest China's Yunnan Province, offers guests a vivid window into ancient China.

Photo taken on June 24, 2022 shows an exterior view of Yang Fan's cafe in Pu'er City, southwest China's Yunnan Province. (Xinhua/Cao Mengyao)

A visitor enjoys a cup of coffee at Yang Fan's cafe in Pu'er City, southwest China's Yunnan Province, June 24, 2022. (Xinhua/Cao Mengyao)

Visitors to this old-fashioned coffeehouse facing an ancient alley can order coffee while seated on wooden stools at tables reminiscent of classic Chinese teahouses.

Famous for Pu'er tea, a deep-brewed tea with a sweet aroma, the city is making a name for itself as China's coffee capital. The development of the coffee industry has also drawn a flock of young entrepreneurs to make the best of the city's history and coffee plantation.




__





Feature: Modern technology fuels centuries-old Qinqiang Opera


Feature: Modern technology fuels centuries-old Qinqiang Opera-



english.news.cn






Undated photos shows scenes of the 3D Qinqiang Opera film "Three Drops of Blood." (Xinhua)

A poster shows Qinxiaoya, a virtual figure playing a young female role in Qinqiang Opera, which makes its debut in an art festival in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province. (Xinhua)

XI'AN, July 6 (Xinhua) -- Qinxiaoya has caught people's attention since it made its debut in an art festival in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province.

The design team employed 3D modeling to replicate the original clothes and accessories of the virtual actress. "To bring her true to life, we made great efforts to reproduce her gestures and decorations with the real voice of the opera performer," said Zhang Xi, a team member.

As a newcomer to this ancient art, Qinxiaoya demonstrates a youthful image. In an introductory MV of the Ninth China Qinqiang Opera Arts Festival held in June, she performed Qinqiang Opera remixed with rock and roll, fueling the interest of young people.

Creating such a figure is not an easy task, said Zhang. "The expression of Qinqiang Opera in this character must be accurate and vivid, which requires high standards of original painting design, model making, character animation, final rendering, to name a few."

"We hope to make her a spokesperson of the art of Qinqiang Opera and make related cartoons, movies and other diversified products in the future," said Zhang, adding that they are developing more functions for the virtual figure, who is expected to interact with netizens via livestreaming.

The technology that is injected into the opera can also be found among cinematic techniques.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Miao people celebrate with traditional silver







www.chinadaily.com.cn




The 2022 China Fenghuang Silver Culture Festival of the Miao ethnic group and the Miao Song Festival kicked off in Fenghuang county of Hunan province on Sunday, showing off rich and colorful culture and customs.

More than 200 Miao performing teams in silver costumes paraded around major scenic spots and streets in the town, attracting plenty of residents and tourists on the opening day.


The silver bells ornamenting them jingled everywhere in the town. Melodious Miao songs rang across the Tuojiang River, bringing some festival romance to the tiny town, located in western part of Hunan.

On a local bridge, many young Miao men and women dressed in traditional Miao costumes sang original Miao folk songs, attracting many photographers and tourists.

The sixth day of the sixth month on the lunar calendar is an important festival for the Miao. The festival is also sometimes called the "Valentine's Day of the Miao".[all Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]



People attend the 2022 China Fenghuang Silver Culture Festival of the Miao ethnic group in Fenghuang, Hunan province.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Local agricultural sector conducts trainings for villagers to ensure harvest efficiency in NW China


Local agricultural sector conducts trainings for villagers to ensure harvest efficiency in NW China-



english.news.cn








Combines are seen at wheat fields in Xiaodianzi Village of Pingluo County, northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, July 7. 2022. As wheat harvest season comes, local agricultural sector in Pingluo County conducted series of trainings for villagers to ensure harvest with high quality and efficiency. (Xinhua/Wang Peng)

Staff of local agricultural sector measure moisture content of wheat at Xiaodianzi Village in Pingluo County, northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, July 7, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Peng)

A combine loads wheat at Xiaodianzi Village in Pingluo County, northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, July 7, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Peng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Beijing rolls out measures to boost consumption


Beijing rolls out measures to boost consumption-



english.news.cn





BEIJING, July 7 (Xinhua) -- Beijing has rolled out a spate of measures in an effort to boost consumption recovery in the Chinese capital, according to the local economic planner.

The measures, jointly launched by eight government departments, include the issuance of restaurant coupons worth 100 million yuan (14.9 million U.S. dollars) both online and offline starting from July to promote the recovery of the catering market.

The coupons will be funded by the government and platform enterprises, said Guo Wenjie, deputy director of the Beijing municipal commerce bureau, on Thursday.

The city will issue up to 30 million yuan worth of coupons for accommodations in the suburban areas from July to late September, said Liu Bin, deputy head of the municipal bureau of culture and tourism.

Beijing will also steadily expand vehicle consumption and launch events to boost digital, cultural and sports consumption.

"The measures are expected to promote the accelerated recovery of consumption and mitigate the impact of the epidemic on life and production to the maximum extent," said Dai Ying, deputy head of the Beijing Municipal Commission of Development and Reform

Citizens visit Qianmen Street, a landmark commercial street in Beijing, capital of China, July 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Xin)


Citizens visit Wangfujing Street, a landmark commercial street in Beijing, capital of China, July 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Xin)

Citizens have meal at a restaurant at Guijie, a lively gourmet restaurant street in Beijing, capital of China, July 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Xin)

Citizens visit Guijie, a lively gourmet restaurant street in Beijing, capital of China, July 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Xin)

Citizens visit Qianmen Street, a landmark commercial street in Beijing, capital of China, July 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Xin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan life... 2022*

Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr

Untitled by 冰冷熱帶魚, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong ...2016 - 2017*
IMG_2316 by JM^TripleA, on Flickr

Central District by JM^TripleA, on Flickr

Central District by JM^TripleA, on Flickr

Quarry Bay Hong kong by JM^TripleA, on Flickr

Ice Cream Break by JM^TripleA, on Flickr
WanChai Market by JM^TripleA, on Flickr

Traffic Jams by JM^TripleA, on Flickr

Dim Sum by JM^TripleA, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_4117 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_4115 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC08672 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC08669 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_4118 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong ... 2017*
IMG_6059 by JM^TripleA, on Flickr
IMG_6058 by JM^TripleA, on Flickr
IMG_5985 by JM^TripleA, on Flickr
IMG_6069 by JM^TripleA, on Flickr
IMG_6066 by JM^TripleA, on Flickr
IMG_6061 by JM^TripleA, on Flickr
IMG_6055 by JM^TripleA, on Flickr
IMG_6006 by JM^TripleA, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong ... 2015 & '16*
TramWays In Wan Chai by JM^TripleA, on Flickr

Long-Exposure @Central Hong Kong by JM^TripleA, on Flickr
TramWays In Wan Chai by JM^TripleA, on Flickr

Long-Exposure @Gloucester Road WanChai Hong Kong by JM^TripleA, on Flickr

Long-Exposure @Gloucester Road CausewayBay Hong Kong by JM^TripleA, on Flickr

Central District by JM^TripleA, on Flickr
C
entral District by JM^TripleA, on Flickr

Main Entry Chung Wui Mansion by JM^TripleA, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong ... 2015 > '17*
TramWays In CausewayBay by JM^TripleA, on Flickr
TramWays In Wan Chai by JM^TripleA, on Flickr
Smoking Is Bad by JM^TripleA, on Flickr

Red Fashion Trench Jacket by JM^TripleA, on Flickr

Street Of ZhuHai China by JM^TripleA, on Flickr

Street Of ZhuHai China by JM^TripleA, on Flickr

Happy World Music Day by JM^TripleA, on Flickr

HKG Trams Traffic Jam by JM^TripleA, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai ... 2012*
Shanghai Skyline by Duncan Lang, on Flickr
Shanghai by Duncan Lang, on Flickr
Changsha sculpture by Duncan Lang, on Flickr
Shanghai by Duncan Lang, on Flickr
Shanghai by Duncan Lang, on Flickr

Astor House Hotel by Duncan Lang, on Flickr
Shanghai by Duncan Lang, on Flickr
Shanghai by Duncan Lang, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_NEI3865 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_NEI3886 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_NEI3925 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_NEI3995 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_NEI4117 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_NEI3951 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_NEI4072 by Neil Chen, on Flickr
_NEI3984 by Neil Chen, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Zhangjiajie takes measures to boost recovery of tourism


Zhangjiajie takes measures to boost recovery of tourism-



english.news.cn







Tourists visit the Wulingyuan scenic area in Zhangjiajie, central China's Hunan Province, July 8, 2022. As the summer vacation approaches, Zhangjiajie, a popular tourist destination in Hunan Province, has taken a series of measures to boost the recovery of tourism. (Photo by Wu Yongbing/Xinhua)

Tourists visit the Baofeng Lake scenic area in Zhangjiajie, central China's Hunan Province, July 8, 2022. (Photo by Wu Yongbing/Xinhua)



Photos show tourists walking on a glass-bottomed bridge at Zhangjiajie Grand Canyon, central China's Hunan Province, July 8, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhao Zhongzhi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Urumqi Airport expansion project enters decoration phase


Urumqi Airport expansion project enters decoration phase-



english.news.cn







Photos taken on July 8, 2022 shows the construction site of the Urumqi Airport expansion project in Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. The project has entered the phase of decoration. (Xinhua/Wang Fei)




__





Across China: Past meets present at blossoming teahouses


Across China: Past meets present at blossoming teahouses-



english.news.cn




_Interesting story in the provided link._

Photo taken on June 25, 2022 shows a Chinese-style teahouse hidden down an alleyway in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province. (Xinhua/Zhang Ge)

A staff member of Modern China Tea Shop makes tea for consumers in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, June 25, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Ge)

by Xinhua writer Zhang Ge

CHANGSHA, July 8 (Xinhua) -- A faint scent of tea wafts into the air as a wooden door gently opens, revealing the classical Chinese decorative style.

The location is a Chinese-style teahouse hidden down an alleyway in the central Chinese city of Changsha. Inside the tea shop, young individuals are photographing beautiful delicacies while toying with tea sets.

Teahouses have played an important role in Chinese society since ancient times, but with the rise of urbanization, people have grown accustomed to a fast-paced lifestyle and a wider variety of entertainment options. So the old teahouse model is progressively becoming obsolete.

Meanwhile, Chinese tea culture faces competition from coffee, milk tea, and other fashionable drinks. However, increasing numbers of young Chinese tea lovers are rebranding the societal value of teahouses.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





"Ice Ribbon" opens to public


"Ice Ribbon" opens to public-



english.news.cn





People walk towards the National Speed Skating Oval in Beijing, capital of China, July 9, 2022. The National Speed Skating Oval, also known as the "Ice Ribbon," opened to the public on Saturday. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)








A tourist takes photos at the National Speed Skating Oval in Beijing, capital of China, July 9, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)


People visit the National Speed Skating Oval in Beijing, capital of China, July 9, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)

Tourists skate at the National Speed Skating Oval in Beijing, capital of China, July 9, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)


Children pose for photos at the National Speed Skating Oval in Beijing, capital of China, July 9, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on July 8, 2022 shows the interior view of the National Speed Skating Oval in Beijing, capital of China. The National Speed Skating Oval, also known as the "Ice Ribbon," opened to the public on Saturday. (Xinhua/Li Xin)








Tourists pose for photos outside the National Speed Skating Oval in Beijing, capital of China, July 9, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)


Tourists pose for photos outside the National Speed Skating Oval in Beijing, capital of China, July 9, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)

Tourists skate at the National Speed Skating Oval in Beijing, capital of China, July 9, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

A staff member checks skates at the National Speed Skating Oval in Beijing, capital of China, July 8, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Xin)

A staff member (R) delivers skates to visitors at the National Speed Skating Oval in Beijing, capital of China, July 9, 2022. The National Speed Skating Oval, also known as the "Ice Ribbon," opened to the public on Saturday. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)

Tourists skate at the National Speed Skating Oval in Beijing, capital of China, July 9, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Tibet Museum reopens after renovation and expansion


Tibet Museum reopens after renovation and expansion-



english.news.cn





Aerial photo taken on June 30, 2022 shows the Tibet Museum in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. The Tibet Museum reopened on Saturday after renovation and expansion. (Xinhua/Jigme Dorje)

Students participate in an interactive game at the Tibet Museum in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, July 8, 2022. (Xinhua/Sun Fei)

People visit the Tibet Museum in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, July 8, 2022. (Xinhua/Jigme Dorje)

Photo taken on July 6, 2022 shows exhibits at the Tibet Museum in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Jigme Dorje)

Photo taken on July 8, 2022 shows the opening ceremony of the Tibet Museum in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Sun Fei)

Students participate in an interactive game at the Tibet Museum in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, July 8, 2022. (Xinhua/Jigme Dorje)

Students participate in an interactive game at the Tibet Museum in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, July 8, 2022. (Xinhua/Sun Fei)

An employee explains as visitors look at the exhibits at the Tibet Museum in Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, July 8, 2022.(Xinhua/Jigme Dorje)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A7733 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7669 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7790 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7722 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7604 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7795 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7697 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7780 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Macau ... 2007*

Casino Lisboa by Duncan Lang, on Flickr

Grand Lisboa by Duncan Lang, on Flickr

Macau by Duncan Lang, on Flickr

Largo do Senado by Duncan Lang, on Flickr

Largo do Senado by Duncan Lang, on Flickr

Santa Casa da Misericordia by Duncan Lang, on Flickr

Hotel Lisboa by Duncan Lang, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong ... 2007*

Hong Kong Island by Duncan Lang, on Flickr

Junk by Duncan Lang, on Flickr

Nathan Road by Duncan Lang, on Flickr

Po Lin by Duncan Lang, on Flickr

Street Scene by Duncan Lang, on Flickr

Looking Down by Duncan Lang, on Flickr

Sham Shui Po by Duncan Lang, on Flickr

Hong Kong by Duncan Lang, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong ... 2007*

View from the Peak by Duncan Lang, on Flickr

Skyline by Duncan Lang, on Flickr

Hong Kong by Duncan Lang, on Flickr

Statue by Duncan Lang, on Flickr

Hong Kong Island by Duncan Lang, on Flickr
Buildings by Duncan Lang, on Flickr
Chungking Mansions by Duncan Lang, on Flickr

City by Duncan Lang, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Beijing ... 2010*
Tiananmen Square by Duncan Lang, on Flickr
Forbidden City entrance by Duncan Lang, on Flickr
Forbidden City passage by Duncan Lang, on Flickr

Mao's Mausoleum by Duncan Lang, on Flickr
Transformer by Duncan Lang, on Flickr
Transformer type sculpture by Duncan Lang, on Flickr

Art District by Duncan Lang, on Flickr

Guardian lions by Duncan Lang, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*China ... 2007-2012*

China Guizhou Province Minorities by Marvic Cordina, on Flickr

China Muslin Quarters, Xi'an Old City by Marvic Cordina, on Flickr

China Leshan Grand Buddha Temple, Chengdu by Marvic Cordina, on Flickr

China Lijiang Old Town by Marvic Cordina, on Flickr

China Lijiang Old Town by Marvic Cordina, on Flickr

China Yao Minority at Dragon's Backbone Rice Terraces, Long Sheng  by Marvic Cordina, on Flickr

China Li River in Yangshuo, Guilin by Marvic Cordina, on Flickr

China Yunnan Province Minorities, Shu He Old Town  by Marvic Cordina, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

森森6018 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

森森6016 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

森森6033 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

森森6025 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

森森6022 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

森森6044 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

森森6014 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

森森6026 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Guangxi sees robust production and sales of new energy vehicles


Liuzhou's local automakers have continued to improve production capacity, including new energy vehicles, with the steady progress of Liuzhou's protection of industrial chain.




www.chinadaily.com.cn







Employees work at a production line of an automaker in Liuzhou, Southwest China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on July 6, 2022. Liuzhou's local automakers have continued to improve production capacity, including new energy vehicles. [Photo/Xinhua]

A truck loaded with new energy vehicles passes by a commercial automobile logistics base in Liuzhou of Guangxi on July 5, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Workers check vehicles waiting to be delivered at a commercial automobile logistics base in Liuzhou of Guangxi on July 5, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Yuezhou fan inheritor in Central China's Hunan


Liu Zhengwen, 70 years old, a provincial intangible cultural heritage inheritor of Yuezhou fan, has been engaged in it for 56 years.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Yuezhou fan dates back to the late Ming Dynasty (1368-1644) and early Qing Dynasty (1644-1911). The fan, having a history of about 400 years, is one of the most famous fans in China for its delicacy. Using fine bamboo as its framework, ox horn as the nail, and Xuan paper as the cover, the fan goes through 72 complicated procedures before done, while the making of framework requires most exquisite and skillful work. The craft of making Yuezhou fan was listed in the fifth batch of national intangible cultural heritages in 2021.

Liu Zhengwen checks the growth of bamboo at a bamboo forest in Yueyang city, Central China's Hunan province, June 22, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]



Liu Zhengwen makes Yuezhou fan at his "Baling fan studio" in Yueyang city, Central China's Hunan province, June 23, 2022. [Photos/Xinhua]

A painter draws patterns on a fan at the Yueyang tower scenic spot in Yueyang city, Central China's Hunan province, June 23, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Liu Zhengwen, 70 years old, a provincial intangible cultural heritage inheritor of Yuezhou fan, has been engaged in the craft for 56 years. Enrolled into a Yueyang fan making factory in the 1970s, Liu witnessed himself the declining of the fan factory with the popularity of electric fans and air conditioners. After the closing of the factory, he set up a studio called "Baling fan studio" with his family and colleagues.



Yuezhou fans are displayed at Liu Zhengwen's "Baling fan studio" in Yueyang city, Central China's Hunan province, June 23, 2022. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Southern culture


Guangdong Song and Dance Ensemble set for national tour this year, with one musical and three dance dramas, Cheng Yuezhu reports.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_Much more information about this song & dance ensemble and the production of "Mission Must Be Achieved" in the provided link_

*Guangdong Song and Dance Ensemble set for national tour this year, with one musical and three dance dramas, Cheng Yuezhu reports.*

For Guangdong Song and Dance Ensemble, the local culture is a source of creativity, with many of its performances highlighting traditional elements and the zeitgeist of today.

The ensemble's first musical _Goodbye 1990_-that tells the stories of young people who went to Guangdong province's capital Guangzhou hoping to make it big in the 1990s-was performed in 2019, with vintage stage design and Cantonese songs reenacting the social environment and urban culture.

The ensemble is now taking it even further by incorporating Guangdong cultural elements, such as _nanquan_ (a martial art style that originated in the southern banks of the Yangtze River) and the lion dance, into their second original musical _Mission Must Be Achieved_, which started touring Guangdong on June 25.

_Mission Must Be Achieved_, a musical by Guangdong Song and Dance Ensemble, is a person's self-contemplation after gaining some life experience. [Photos provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Villagers perform water drum dance in Jianhe County, SW China


Villagers perform water drum dance in Jianhe County, SW China-



english.news.cn




Villagers perform Shuigu (water drum) dance in Jianhe County of Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, July 8, 2022. Shuigu (water drum) dance, a folk dance of Miao ethnic group to pray for good weather and peace, is performed in Jianhe County on Friday. (Photos by Xinhua/Yang Wenbin & Fang Peng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





China's CPI up 2.5 pct in June


China's CPI up 2.5 pct in June-



english.news.cn




BEIJING, July 9 (Xinhua) -- China's consumer price index (CPI), a main gauge of inflation, rose 2.5 percent year on year in June, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said Saturday.

On a monthly basis, June's CPI reversed the 0.2-percent decline in May to remain flat due to effective COVID-19 control and a sufficient supply of consumer goods, noted Dong Lijuan, a senior statistician with the NBS.

Food prices went down 1.6 percent month on month, expanding from the 1.3-percent decline logged in May, which lowered the monthly consumer inflation by about 0.3 percentage points, according to the data.

Specifically, the price of pork, a staple meat in China, increased by 2.9 percent in June over the previous month. Dong attributed the growth to some farmers' activities such as hoarding and reluctance to sell, as well as consumer demand increase amid waning epidemic.

Non-food prices rose 2.5 percent from a year earlier, compared to the 2.1-percent rise in May, lifting the yearly consumer inflation by about 2.01 percentage points.

The prices of gasoline and diesel continued the upward trend with year-on-year growth of 33.4 percent and 36.3 percent, respectively, while airfare surged by 28.1 percent from a year ago.

Saturday's data also showed that China's producer price index, which measures costs for goods at the factory gate, went up 6.1 percent year on year in June.

People shop at a shopping mall in Yantai, east China's Shandong Province, July 9, 2022. China's consumer price index (CPI), a main gauge of inflation, rose 2.5 percent year on year in June, according to data released by the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) on Saturday. (Photo by Tang Ke/Xinhua)

A stall owner arranges vegetables at a market in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, July 9, 2022.(Xinhua/Lu Boan)

People shop for vegetables at a market in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, July 9, 2022. (Xinhua/Lu Boan)

A woman shops at a supermarket in Congtai District of Handan, north China's Hebei Province, July 9, 2022.(Photo by Hao Qunying/Xinhua)

A woman shops at a supermarket in Zunhua, north China's Hebei Province, July 9, 2022. (Photo by Liu Mancang/Xinhua)

People shop at a supermarket in Qingzhou City, east China's Shandong Province, July 9, 2022. (Photo by Wang Jilin/Xinhua)

People shop for fruits at a supermarket in Congjiang County of Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, July 9, 2022. (Photo by Luo Jinglai/Xinhua)

A woman buys fruits at a supermarket in Chengbu Miao Autonomous County of Shaoyang, central China's Hunan Province, July 9, 2022.(Photo by Yan Qinlong/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hyun Dance Troupe's cheerleader photos cheers the Chinese men's basketball team's*










__





炫舞团啦啦队宝贝写真 助威中国男篮亚洲杯旗开得胜


2022年7月7日，炫舞团啦啦队宝贝写真，助威中国男篮亚洲杯旗开得胜。



slide.sports.sina.com.cn


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Lingzhi mushrooms give a new push to rural vitalization


Lingzhi mushrooms, which have been used in traditional Chinese medicine for more than 2,000 years and are thought to promote health and longevity, have also become a key to promote rural revitalization and increase people's income.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A woman promotes lingzhi mushrooms via livestream in Guanxian county, Liaocheng city, East China's Shandong province, July 9, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Lingzhi mushrooms, which have been used in traditional Chinese medicine for more than 2,000 years and are thought to promote health and longevity, have also become a key to promote rural vitalization and increase people's income.

Some regions in China have developed the lingzhi-related industry and formed a complete industrial chain, including breeding, cultivation, processing and selling.


Farmers arrange lingzhi mushrooms in Guanxian county, Liaocheng city, East China's Shandong province, July 9, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A man shows lingzhi mushrooms growing in a greenhouse in Anjiazhuang village, Taian city, East China's Shandong province, July 7, 2022. [Photo/VCG]


Lingzhi mushrooms growing in the greenhouse in Anjiazhuang village, Taian city, East China's Shandong province, July 7, 2022. [Photos/VCG]

A farmer processes a bonsai made of lingzhi mushrooms in Guanxian county, Liaocheng city, East China's Shandong province, July 9, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A lingzhi mushrooms planting base in Anjiazhuang village, Taian city, East China's Shandong province, July 7, 2022. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Civil aviation takes flight path to recovery


China's civil aviation industry is gradually recovering from the worst effects of the COVID-19 pandemic to date, according to experts.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_Full story,rather lengthy, in the provided link_

A cargo of plums is loaded aboard a plane at Chongqing Wushan Airport. Plums arrive in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, from Chongqing. HUANG WEI/XINHUA

A cargo of plums is loaded aboard a plane at Chongqing Wushan Airport. Plums arrive in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, from Chongqing. HUANG WEI/XINHUA

Border control officers inspect paperwork for cargo aboard a plane in Yantai, Shandong province, in January. QIAN CHENG/FOR CHINA DAILY

A tour group arrives in Wuhan, Hubei province, from Lanzhou, Gansu province, on June 28. MU ZHI/IC PHOTO

A plane carrying tourists arrives in Dunhuang, Gansu, on April 28. ZHANG XIAOLIANG/XINHUA


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Shanghai issues red alert for high temperatures


Shanghai issues red alert for high temperatures-



english.news.cn




SHANGHAI, July 10 (Xinhua) -- The Shanghai municipal meteorological observatory issued a red alert for excessive heat on Sunday as the temperature in some areas of the metropolis climbed to 40 degrees Celsius.(104F)

Shanghai has seen high temperatures for six consecutive days from July 5. The temperature at the Shanghai Xujiahui Station reached 40 degrees Celsius at 2:12 p.m. on Sunday, the earliest high-temperature day of 40 degrees Celsius since Shanghai started meteorological records in 1873.

A total of 15 blisteringly hot days above 40 degrees Celsius(104F) have been reported in the city since 1873, and the 40.9 degrees Celsius in 2017 set a record.

According to the latest forecast, Shanghai will continue to see high-temperature weather next week because of subtropical highs.

Meteorological authorities recommend the public avoid outdoor activities at noon. When encountering dizziness, massive sweating, or limb weakness, citizens are advised to go to a ventilated place and drink salt water to prevent heat stroke.


A child plays with a toy water gun amid high temperature at a park in Xuhui District of east China's Shanghai, July 10, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Xiang)

People walk on the street amid high temperature in Minhang District of east China's Shanghai, July 10, 2022.(Xinhua/Liu Ying)

A citizen walks by a fountain amid high temperature in Minhang District of east China's Shanghai, July 10, 2022.(Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

A municipal worker is seen amid high temperature perspiring profusely in Minhang District of east China's Shanghai, July 10, 2022.
(Xinhua/Liu Ying)

A deliveryman is seen on the street amid high temperature in Minhang District of east China's Shanghai, July 10, 2022.(Xinhua/Liu Ying)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Bridge of Nanning-Yulin high-speed railway under construction


Bridge of Nanning-Yulin high-speed railway under construction-



english.news.cn




Photos taken on July 10, 2022 shows the construction site of a bridge of the high-speed railway linking Nanning and Yulin of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. With a designed speed of 350 km per hour, the Nanning-Yulin high-speed railway is a crucial part of the high-speed railway linking Nanning of Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region and Shenzhen of Guangdong Province. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





In pics: scenic spot of Mount Huashan in NW China's Shaanxi


In pics: scenic spot of Mount Huashan in NW China's Shaanxi-



english.news.cn







Photos taken on July 10, 2022 shows people visiting the scenic spot of Mount Huashan in northwest China's Shaanxi Province. Mount Huashan is one of China's five most famous scenic mountains and is known for its steep and perilous peaks. The management administration of Mount Huashan scenic area will continue its free-entry policy this month to attract more visitors. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

A staff member (2nd R) helps visitors at an entrance of the scenic spot of Mount Huashan in northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 9, 2022. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

Staff check on road condition at the scenic spot of Mount Huashan in northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 11, 2022. The management administration of Mount Huashan scenic area will continue its free-entry policy this month to attract more visitors. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

Tourists buy souvenirs at the scenic spot of Mount Huashan in northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 10, 2022. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

Tourists queue up to take the cable car at the scenic spot of Mount Huashan in northwest China's Shaanxi Province, July 10, 2022. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





In pics: Kunming Dounan Flower Market in SW China


In pics: Kunming Dounan Flower Market in SW China-



english.news.cn






Shopkeepers arrange flowers for sale at the Kunming Dounan Flower Market at night in southwest China's Yunnan Province, July 12, 2022. Standing as China's largest fresh cut flower market in terms of both trade volume and export value for 23 consecutive years, Dounan has become the largest fresh cut flower trading market in Asia. In recent years, the market has vigorously developed the night economy with flower consumption, tourism and cultural experience. (Xinhua/Chen Xinbo)

Children visit the Kunming Dounan Flower Market at night in southwest China's Yunnan Province, July 12, 2022.(Xinhua/Chen Xinbo)




People visit the Kunming Dounan Flower Market at night in southwest China's Yunnan Province, July 12, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Xinbo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Temperatures in Shanghai hit record high as heat waves sweep across China


*

A man rides a bike with a towel covering his head to beat the heat in Shanghai, July 13, 2022. (Photo: China News Serivce/Yin Liqin)

The temperatures in Shanghai hit 40.9 degrees Celsius(105F) on Wednesday afternoon, a record high in the city's highest temperature on record since 1873.

A man cools off with a portable fan in Shanghai, July 13, 2022. (Photo: China News Serivce/Yin Liqin)


Pedestrians wear protective sun clothes while walking in the street in Chongqing, July 13, 2022. (Photos: China News Serivce/He Penglei &Yin Liqin)

Pedestrians shield themselves with umbrellas against heat wave in Chongqing, July 13, 2022. (Photo: China News Serivce/He Penglei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Chongqing ... 2021*

Yellow cabs by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr
Buildings by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr
Buildings by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr
Buildings by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr
Chongqing Rail Transit 重慶軌道交通 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr
Chongqing Rail Transit 重慶軌道交通 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Cable car by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Bridge 千廝門大橋 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Dazu ... 2021*

Dazu Rock Carvings 大足石刻 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Dazu Rock Carvings 大足石刻 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Dazu Rock Carvings 大足石刻 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Dazu Rock Carvings 大足石刻 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Dazu Rock Carvings 大足石刻 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr
Sleeping Buddha by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr
Sleeping Buddha by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

Dazu Rock Carvings 大足石刻 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A25I5234 by Steven China, on Flickr
A25I5302 by Steven China, on Flickr
A25I5272 by Steven China, on Flickr
A25I5304 by Steven China, on Flickr
A25I5277 by Steven China, on Flickr
A25I5313 by Steven China, on Flickr
A25I5239 by Steven China, on Flickr
A25I5357 by Steven China, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Work goes on even in heat wave


As parts of the country are reeling under high temperature, many workers continue to stick to their posts, ensuring production and people's livelihood.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A worker examines the newly-completed Baihetan-Zhejiang UHVDC power transmission project on July 12, 2022. As parts of the country are reeling under high temperature, many workers continue to stick to their posts, ensuring production and people's livelihood. [Photos/Xinhua]

A volunteer draws some coolness from ice cubes offered by a community in Shanghai, July 10, 2022. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Chongqing issued its first red heat alert of the summer on July 11. Temperatures as high as 42 C are forecast in several parts of the city through Wednesday. [Photo by Jiang Lingfeng/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Two police officers check on a driver at a highway toll station in Pingliang city, Gansu province, July 13, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Despite the intense heat of 40C(104F) this traffic policeman is on duty in Shishui city, Guizhou province, July 12, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A deliveryman drinks water during a break in the Qiandongnan Miao and Dong autonomous prefecture, Guizhou province, July 12, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A man works at a construction site in Wuxi city, Jiangsu province, July 12, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Radio-themed exhibition attracts children


"Hz action" radio-themed special exhibition at China Science and Technology Museum in Beijing has caught people's attention, especially children who are just starting their summer vacation.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




"Hz action" radio-themed special exhibition at China Science and Technology Museum in Beijing has caught people's attention, especially children who are just starting their summer vacation.

A section called _Radio Equipment in Memory_ takes visitors back to the days of China's radio and wireless technology development in the past decades.

Visitors can play interactive games and wear VR glasses to experience the progress achieved by the wireless technology.

Children visit China Science and Technology Museum in Beijing on July 14, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A girl plays an interactive game at China Science and Technology Museum in Beijing on July 14, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Two boys play an interactive game at China Science and Technology Museum in Beijing on July 14, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A boy walks past a wall commemorating radio equipment at China Science and Technology Museum in Beijing on July 14, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Visitors wearing VR glasses experience an interactive game at China Science and Technology Museum in Beijing on July 14, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A boy observes the universe at the China Science and Technology Museum in Beijing on July 14, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Children play interactive games at China Science and Technology Museum in Beijing on July 14, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A boy observes "vintage" TV sets and radios at China Science and Technology Museum in Beijing on July 14, 2022. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Xi inspects Turpan city of Xinjiang


Xi Jinping, general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee, visited Turpan city on Thursday afternoon during an inspection tour in Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Xi Jinping, general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee, visits Turpan city in Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, July 14, 2022. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Xinjiang welcomes summer travel peak


*

Tourists wander through the International Bazaar in Urumqi, capital of Northwest China's Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region, July 14, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Xin)

Tourists select local handicraft at the International Bazaar in Urumqi, capital of Northwest China's Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region, July 14, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Xin)

A tourist takes photos of the International Bazaar in Urumqi, capital of Northwest China's Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region, July 14, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Xin)

Tourists rest at the International Bazaar in Urumqi, capital of Northwest China's Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region, July 14, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Xin)

A tourist learns to play drum at the International Bazaar in Urumqi, capital of Northwest China's Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region, July 14, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Xin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Children experience different activities during summer vacation across China


Children experience different activities during summer vacation across China-



english.news.cn





Children view soil less cultivated tomatoes at an agricultural industrial park in Dongying, east China's Shandong Province, July 14, 2022. (Photo by Liu Zhifeng/Xinhua)

Children practice basic dancing skills in Zigui County of Yichang, central China's Hubei Province, July 14, 2022. (Photo by Wang Huifu/Xinhua)

Children dribble basketballs during basketball training in Yongzhou, central China's Hunan Province, July 14, 2022. (Photo by He Hongfu/Xinhua)

Children make paper model of classical gardens at an archives center in Suzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, July 14, 2022. (Photo by Hang Xingwei/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_5926 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_5938 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_5950 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_5972 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_5987 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_5907 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_5945 by kao6113, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong ... 2015*

Pagoda at the Nan Lian Garden by Taking5, on Flickr
Shennong, father of TCM by Taking5, on Flickr

Chi Lin Nunnery by Taking5, on Flickr

Chi Lin Nunnery by Taking5, on Flickr

Chi Lin Nunnery and Nan Lian Garden by Taking5, on Flickr

Pond at Nan Lian Garden by Taking5, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong ... 2011-2012*

garden road by night by hugo poon, on Flickr

an old street corner by hugo poon, on Flickr

"festive costumes" by hugo poon, on Flickr
causeway bay typhoon shelter by hugo poon, on Flickr
causeway bay typhoon shelter by hugo poon, on Flickr
"goteborg restaurant" by hugo poon, on Flickr

when the sun set... by hugo poon, on Flickr by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Tourists enjoy themselves alongside Songhua River in Harbin


Tourists enjoy themselves alongside Songhua River in Harbin-



english.news.cn








Tourists enjoy themselves alongside the Songhua River in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, July 14, 2022. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

Tourists enjoy themselves on a ship on the Songhua River in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, July 14, 2022. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

A tourist takes photos alongside the Songhua River in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, July 14, 2022. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Exhibit of Precious Crafts of Qing Court, Palace Museum, Taipei, Taiwan ... 2017*

Qing Ivory Balls of Nested Concentric Layers, Late 19th Century by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Fine Enamel by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Fine Enamel by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Fine Enamel by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Fine Enamel by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Fine Enamel by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Fine Enamel by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Fine Enamel by Gary Todd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tengwangge (Prince of Teng Pavilion) ... 2016*
Tengwangge (Prince of Teng Pavilion) by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Gate of Tengwangge (Prince of Teng Pavilion) by Gary Todd, on Flickr
Tengwangge (Prince of Teng Pavilion) by Gary Todd, on Flickr
Tengwangge (Prince of Teng Pavilion) by Gary Todd, on Flickr
Tengwangge (Prince of Teng Pavilion) by Gary Todd, on Flickr
Tengwangge (Prince of Teng Pavilion) by Gary Todd, on Flickr
Tengwangge (Prince of Teng Pavilion) by Gary Todd, on Flickr
Tengwangge (Prince of Teng Pavilion) by Gary Todd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Int'l auto expo opens in northeast China


Int'l auto expo opens in northeast China-



english.news.cn




CHANGCHUN, July 15 (Xinhua) -- The 19th China (Changchun) International Automobile Expo kicked off Friday in Changchun, the capital of northeast China's Jilin Province.

Covering an area of 200,000 square meters, the expo has nine indoor exhibition halls and four outdoor exhibition areas. So far, a total of 155 domestic and overseas automobile brands and 128 enterprises have registered for the exhibition.

More than 10 new energy vehicle brands will display their new and highlighted models during the event, including BYD and SAIC Audi.

The Changchun municipal government will invest 40 million yuan (about 5.9 million U.S. dollars) to subsidize car purchases from individual consumers.

With some 310 million cars owned by residents, China is the world's largest automobile market. In 2021, retail sales of automobiles and related products accounted for 9.9 percent of the country's retail sales of social consumer goods.


People visit the booth of the FAW-Volkswagen during the 19th China (Changchun) International Automobile Expo in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, July 15, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)


People visit the exhibition area of China's iconic car brand Hongqi during the 19th China (Changchun) International Automobile Expo in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, July 15, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhang Nan)

People visit the exhibition area of BYD, China's leading new energy vehicle (NEV) manufacturer, during the 19th China (Changchun) International Automobile Expo in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province, July 15, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Nan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


A banquet in ancient times- China.org.cn


*
Restaurant greeters wearing traditional Chinese clothing welcome diners, July 12, 2022. [Photo by Xu Xiaoxuan/China.org.cn]

Ancient-style dinnerware on display at the restaurant, July 12, 2022. [Photo by Xu Xiaoxuan/China.org.cn]


Waitresses in traditional Chinese clothing serves food at the restaurant, July 12, 2022. [Photos by Xu Xiaoxuan/China.org.cn]


Diners dressed in traditional Chinese clothing at the restaurant, July 12, 2022. [Photos by Xu Xiaoxuan/China.org.cn]

A hair and makeup artist helps a diner dressed in traditional clothes complete the look, July 12, 2022. [Photo by Xu Xiaoxuan/China.org.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*A banquet in ancient times- China.org.cn*

Exquisite dishes served at the restaurant, July 12, 2022. [Photo by Xu Xiaoxuan/China.org.cn]

Ancient-style hair ornaments on display in the restaurant's dressing room, July 12, 2022. [Photo by Xu Xiaoxuan/China.org.cn]

A musician performs for diners at the restaurant, July 12, 2022. [Photo by Xu Xiaoxuan/China.org.cn]


Dancers perform for diners at the restaurant, July 12, 2022. [Photos by Xu Xiaoxuan/China.org.cn]

A performer entertains diners at the restaurant, July 12, 2022. [Photo by Xu Xiaoxuan/China.org.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_2471 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_2487 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_2511-2 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_2515 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_2509 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_2562 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_2574 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_2467 by kao6113, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's jade market shows great potential


China's jade market demonstrates great potential as customers show great interest in jewelry displayed at an exhibition in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




China's jade market demonstrates great potential as customers show great interest in jewelry displayed at an exhibition in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province.

From decorations to earrings, bracelets and necklaces, products made by these precious stones are very popular among Chinese consumers.

With the rising of the middle-class in China, more customers are eyeing this market as priceless jade is a symbol of wealth and dignity in Chinese culture.

An oriental jasper, or chicken-blood-colored stone, is on display at an exhibition in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province on July 21, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Some earrings are on display at an exhibition in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province on July 21, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Some earrings and a necklace are on display at an exhibition in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province on July 21, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Some decorations are on display at an exhibition in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province on July 21, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A man observes bracelets at an exhibition in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province on July 21, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A man showcases a jade at an exhibition in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province on July 21, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Some bracelets are on display at an exhibition in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province on July 21, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A man chooses a gourd at an exhibition in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province on July 21, 2022. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

New railway section opens in SW China


The Dali-Baoshan section of the Dali-Ruili Railway, one of the three railways in Southwest China's Yunnan province serving the Belt and Road Initiative, opened today, ending the history of no trains in Baoshan city, Yunnan province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Construction workers pose for a photo aboard the first bullet train to run from Kunming to Baoshan on the newly opened Dali-Baoshan section of the Dali-Ruili Railway in Southwest China's Yunnan province, July 22, 2022. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

The Dali-Baoshan section of the Dali-Ruili Railway, one of the three railways in Southwest China's Yunnan province serving the Belt and Road Initiative, opened Friday, ending the history of no trains in Baoshan city, Yunnan province.

The first bullet train running from Kunming to Baoshan on the newly opened Dali-Baoshan section of the Dali-Ruili Railway arrives at Dali Railway Station in Southwest China's Yunnan province, July 22, 2022. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Aerial photo taken on July 22, 2022 shows a Fuxing bullet train running on a bridge in the Dali-Baoshan section of the Dali-Ruili Railway in Yunnan province. [Photo/Xinhua]

An aerial photo shows a train entering the Baoshan North Railway Station in Southwest China's Yunnan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A photo shows construction workers installing a piece of railway track inside a tunnel along the Dali-Ruili Railway in Southwest China's Yunnan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A photo shows construction workers installing the last piece of railway track on the Dali-Baoshan section of the Dali-Ruili Railway in Southwest China's Yunnan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A photo shows construction workers fine-tuning the railway tracks on the Dali-Baoshan section of the Dali-Ruili Railway in Southwest China's Yunnan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A photo shows a construction vehicle working on the Yangbi No 4 Super Bridge, a part of the Dali-Baoshan section of the Dali-Ruili Railway, in Southwest China's Yunnan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shaanxi cultural relics tell history in Shanghai


An exhibition titled Infinite Like Heavens – Treasures from Zhou, Qin Han and Tang Dynasties kicked off at Shanghai Fengxian Museum on July 15 and will last until September 15.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A child views the tomb figures riding horses from Han Dynasty at the exhibition on July 15, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

An exhibition titled_ Infinite Like Heavens – Treasures from Zhou, Qin Han and Tang Dynasties_ kicked off at Shanghai Fengxian Museum on July 15 and will last until September 15.

Over 150 exhibits tell ancient stories from the four historical periods of Zhou Dynasty (1050-221 BC), Qin Dynasty (221-206 BC), Han Dynasty (206 BC-AD 220) and Tang Dynasty (618-907), matching with the on-site four sections. Visitors can view Terracotta Warriors and Horses, tomb figures and other relics, showcasing the pick of cultural remains unearthed from Shaanxi province.

A visitor views a sitting tomb figure at the exhibition on July 15, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Visitors view the bronze exhibits from Western Zhou Dynasty (c.11th century-771 BC) at the exhibition on July 15, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A child views Terracotta Warriors and Horses from a pit via an intelligent system at the exhibition on July 15, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

剝皮寮~海琳 by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr

剝皮寮~海琳 by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr

剝皮寮~海琳 by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr

剝皮寮~海琳 by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr

剝皮寮~海琳 by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr

剝皮寮~海琳 by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr

剝皮寮~海琳 by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr

剝皮寮~海琳 by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





2022 China Int'l Travel Mart kicks off in Kunming


2022 China Int'l Travel Mart kicks off in Kunming-



english.news.cn





People visit the 2022 China International Travel Mart (CITM) in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, July 22, 2022. The 2022 CITM kicked off Friday in Kunming after a hiatus of one year due to the COVID-19 epidemic.

Exhibitors from 71 countries and regions are attending the event online or offline. The three-day travel fair, with an exhibition area of 80,000 square meters, features various exhibition zones comprising seven themes such as culture and museums, overseas tourism and Yunnan tourism. (Xinhua/Hu Chao)

Photo taken on July 22, 2022 shows the exhibits at the 2022 China International Travel Mart (CITM) in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province.(Xinhua/Hu Chao)

Performers dance at the 2022 China International Travel Mart (CITM) in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, July 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Hu Chao)

People select products at the 2022 China International Travel Mart (CITM) in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, July 22, 2022.(Xinhua/Hu Chao)

Exhibitors show their products at the 2022 China International Travel Mart (CITM) in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, July 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Hu Chao)

People visit the 2022 China International Travel Mart (CITM) in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, July 22, 2022.(Xinhua/Hu Chao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Latest achievements in building "digital China" displayed on 5th Digital China Summit


Latest achievements in building "digital China" displayed on 5th Digital China Summit -



english.news.cn





A visitor tries an intelligent health service at a special exhibition of the 5th Digital China Summit in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, July 22, 2022. A special exhibition was held here on Friday as part of the 5th Digital China Summit, displaying the latest achievements in building a "digital China" over the last five years. (Xinhua/Zhou Yi)

Visitors check out makeup effects on digital devices at a special exhibition of the 5th Digital China Summit in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, July 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Lin Shanchuan)

A visitor tours a digital museum via a VR device at a special exhibition of the 5th Digital China Summit in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, July 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhou Yi)

A visitor learns about a digital simulation and decision-making for highway networks at a special exhibition of the 5th Digital China Summit in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, July 22, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhou Yi)

People visit a special exhibition of the 5th Digital China Summit in Fuzhou, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, July 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Lin Shanchuan)

A staff member introduces the achievements of Sanfangqixiang (Three Lanes and Seven Alleys), an ancient block in downtown Fuzhou, in the protection of ancient buildings using digitalized methods at a special exhibition of the 5th Digital China Summit in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, July 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Lin Shanchuan)

A visitor tries a car racing simulator at a special exhibition of the 5th Digital China Summit in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, July 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Lin Shanchuan)

A young visitor plays Go (Weiqi) with an AI robot during a special exhibition of the 5th Digital China Summit in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, July 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhou Yi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





4th Western China Int'l Fair for Investment & Trade kicks off in Chongqing


4th Western China Int'l Fair for Investment & Trade kicks off in Chongqing-



english.news.cn





A visitor takes pictures of equipment displayed at the fourth Western China International Fair for Investment and Trade in southwest China's Chongqing, July 22, 2022. The fourth Western China International Fair for Investment and Trade (WCIFIT) kicked off Thursday in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality. The event serves to promote the image of western China while encouraging international cooperation. (Xinhua/Huang Wei)

Visitors learn about a new-energy car displayed at the fourth Western China International Fair for Investment and Trade in southwest China's Chongqing, July 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Huang Wei)

Photo taken on July 22, 2022 shows the model of a smart monorail train displayed at the fourth Western China International Fair for Investment and Trade in southwest China's Chongqing. (Xinhua/Huang Wei)

A staff member shows a high-intensity focused ultrasound system for cancer treatment during the fourth Western China International Fair for Investment and Trade in southwest China's Chongqing, July 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Huang Wei)

People visit the fourth Western China International Fair for Investment and Trade in southwest China's Chongqing, July 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Huang Wei)

Photo taken on July 22, 2022 shows a delivery robot at an exhibition hall of the fourth Western China International Fair for Investment and Trade in southwest China's Chongqing. (Xinhua/Huang Wei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


World's largest ro-ro passenger vessel completes sea trial


*
The world's largest ro-ro passenger ship completes its trial voyage in Guangzhou, south China's Guangdong province, and is expected to be delivered for use by the end of next month. (Photos provided to China News Service)




The luxury ship built by GSI for Moby Line shipping company, a subsidiary of Italia's Onorato shipping group, has 13 decks, with 533 luxury guest rooms and 5-story garages. It is designed for 2,500 passengers and 800 vehicles and dubbed as a "mobile luxury hotel at sea".


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*China ... 2007*

China - Shanghai - 上海市 by A-C K, on Flickr

China, Beijing - 2007-08-02 by A-C K, on Flickr

China | Beilun | marked by A-C K, on Flickr

Ningbo | Bookstore by A-C K, on Flickr

street | Shanghai 03 by A-C K, on Flickr

China | Ningbo by A-C K, on Flickr

Beijing by A-C K, on Flickr

Beijing, 北京市 by A-C K, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

偏心 by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr

偏心 by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr

偏心 by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr

偏心 by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr

偏心 by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr

偏心 by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr

偏心 by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr

偏心 by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan ... 2021-2022*

🇹🇼 台南・📍保安火車站 / Bao'an Station Railway Station ∣ Tainan City by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr

🇹🇼 台南・📍臺南火車站 / Tainan Railway Station ∣ Tainan City by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr

🇹🇼 台南・📍保安火車站 / Bao'an Station Railway Station ∣ Tainan City by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr

🇹🇼 汐止・📍汐科車站 / Xike Station∣ Xizhi by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr

🇹🇼 汐止・📍汐科車站 / Xike Station∣ Xizhi by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr

🇹🇼 汐止・📍汐科車站 / Xike Station∣ Xizhi by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr

🇹🇼 汐止・📍汐科車站 / Xike Station∣ Xizhi by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr

🇹🇼 汐止・📍汐止車站 /Xizhi Station ∣ Xizhi by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China 1987-90 - Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr
China 1987-90 Ming dynasty tombs near Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr
China 1987-90 in Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Beijing, China 1987-90  by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Beijing, China 1987-90 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

China 1987-90 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

China 1987-90 Beijing Foreign Language Institute (now Foreign Studies University) by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

China 1987-90 Beijing Foreign Language Institute (now Foreign Studies University)  by Peter Krumme, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing, China 1987-90 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Beijing, Haidian District, China 1987-90 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Beijing, China 1987-90 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Village Ye San Po in Hebei Province near Beijing, China 1987-90 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Hong Kong BCC 1988 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr
 Shanghai, China 1987-90 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr
Shanghai, China 1987-90 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr
Kunming 1988 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Beijing .... January 2020 pre-pandemic*
20200110-DSCF3514 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr
20200110-DSCF1170 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr
20200110-DSCF1167 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr
20200110-DSCF3499 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr
20200108-DSCF1130 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr
20200108-DSCF0898 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr
20200108-DSCF3384 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

On a cold winter day... by Peter Krumme, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Beijing ... 2019*

Beijing, Bell Tower, Zhonglou 20200108-DSCF3368 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Beijing, Drum Tower, Gulou 20200108-DSCF3363 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Beihai, Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Beihai, Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Beihai Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Tan Zhe Si, Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Tan Zhe Si, Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Jie Tai Si, Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Beijing 2017 - 2019*

Minzu University 2 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr
20170626-R0000313-2 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr
20170626-R0000331 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Hotel du Palais Rouge 2 by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Beijing, China by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

In a Tibetan shop, Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Beijing ... 2019*

Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

798 Art District, Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr
Qianmen quarter, Beijing, China by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Old and new "gods" by Peter Krumme, on Flickr

Who is the Buddha? by Peter Krumme, on Flickr
Panjiayuan, Beijing by Peter Krumme, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan ... 2022*

🇹🇼 新北市 瑞芳・📍 瑞芳車站 / Ruifang Station ∣ Ruifang Dist by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr

🇹🇼 新北市 瑞芳・📍 三貂嶺車站 / Sandiaoling Station ∣ Ruifang Dist by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr

🇹🇼 汐止・📍汐科車站 / Xike Station∣ Xizhi by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr

🇹🇼 汐止・📍汐科車站 / Xike Station∣ Xizhi by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr

🇹🇼 汐止・📍汐科車站 / Xike Station∣ Xizhi by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr

🇹🇼 台東 關山鎮・📍德高路橋 / Degao Bridge∣ Guanshan by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr
801A5589-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr

🇹🇼 汐止・📍汐科車站 / Xike Station∣ Xizhi by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





组图：许佳琪国风旗袍韵味十足 一举一动尽显国风氛围感


7月22日，许佳琪微博晒舞台剧照，国风旗袍韵味十足，一举一动尽显国风氛围感。



slide.ent.sina.com.cn




*Sina Entertainment News On July 22, Xu Jiaqi posted stage stills on Weibo. The national style cheongsam is full of charm, and every move shows a sense of national style atmosphere.*


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Business flight offers new opportunities


Ding Yandong, general manager of a company in Ningbo, Zhejiang province, is making a groundbreaking business trip to Europe this month.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_Each photo below has a story in the provided link_

Chartered 12-day trip to Europe aims to attract clients and orders.

Ding Yandong, general manager of a company in Ningbo, Zhejiang province, is making a groundbreaking business trip to Europe this month.

To showcase his company's products, he has included samples weighing a total of 30 kilograms in his luggage.

"I am extremely excited about this trip," said Ding, general manager of Ningbo Rollmax Shutter Component Co.

Having lost face-to-face contact with overseas customers for the past three years, due to the COVID-19 pandemic, Ding faced the possibility of losing one of his biggest clients.

His Polish client was bought by a company that he had never been in contact with. Due to difficulties in online communication, this company intended to replace Rollmax with a new supplier.

"My customer used to place a $1 million order every year. This year's order has been delayed, and it was hard for me to meet the new company face-to-face, which made me really anxious," Ding said.

Crew members on the chartered business flight from Ningbo, Zhejiang province, are photographed before departure to Budapest, Hungary. Photo provided to CHINA DAILY

Members of the business tour group prepare to depart from Ningbo for Budapest. YAN LONG/FOR CHINA DAILY

Sun Chonglong, executive director of a foreign-trade company in Ningbo, meets beef suppliers in Budapest. ZHANG ZHENGWEI/FOR CHINA DAILY

Pianos are tuned at a factory in Huzhou, Zhejiang. WANG ZHENG/FOR CHINA DAILY

A worker at a factory in Deqing, Zhejiang, welds products. WANG ZHENG/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Four tiger cubs greet the world in Rongcheng, Shandong


Cute, ferocious or both? Four tiger cubs greet the world from a wildlife park in Rongcheng, East China's Shandong province. The playful quartet is comprised of four white Bengal tigers.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





The cute quartet are in good condition and feeding on milk powder. 



Cute, ferocious or both? Four tiger cubs greet the world from a wildlife park in Rongcheng, East China's Shandong province. The playful quartet is comprised of four white Bengal tigers.[Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hunan holds fashion show high above ground


Contestants took part in a fashion show on a sightseeing platform 1,520 meters above ground during the World Tourism Image Ambassador Contest at a special competition area in Zhangjiajie, Hunan province, on July 30.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Contestants take part in a fashion show on a sightseeing platform 1,520 meters above ground during the World Tourism Image Ambassador Contest in Zhangjiajie, Hunan province, on July 30. 


Contestants took part in a fashion show on a sightseeing platform 1,520 meters above ground during the World Tourism Image Ambassador Contest at a special competition area in Zhangjiajie, Hunan province, on July 30.


The contest is an annual showcase of the tourism, fashion and culture sectors, and has been held 14 times. The show was held on Qixing Mountain.

Huang Tao, a contest judge, said it was the first time for him to watch a show in a natural landscape, adding "it was very beautiful and impressive".



Qixing Mountain has irregular cliffs on four sides. There is a glass sightseeing platform on top, where tourists may feel like they are standing in the clouds while looking down on the valley below.[Xiang Tao/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

<em>Colorful Guizhou Style</em> returns to theaters in SW China


Performance of the song and dance show Colorful Guizhou Style has recently resumed at Guiyang Grand Theatre.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Actors perform in the show _Colorful Guizhou Style_ at Guiyang Grand Theatre in Guiyang, Southwest China's Guizhou province, July 30, 2022. 

Performance of the song and dance show _Colorful Guizhou Style_ has recently resumed at Guiyang Grand Theatre.

The show, which debuted in 2006, has been performed over 5,000 times in over 40 cities across the country and in over 30 countries or regions worldwide. It introduces the audience to the vibrant ethnic culture of Guizhou.

Performances currently take place on even-numbered dates, but the schedules will change based on audience demand. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Village in China's Henan transformed by cultural industries


Village in China's Henan transformed by cultural industries-



english.news.cn





Aerial photo taken on July 30, 2022 shows the Dananpo Village of Xiuwu County in Jiaozuo City, central China's Henan Province. Dananpo Village was once thriving because of coal resources. In recent years, the local government has made full use of the aesthetic value of the village and transformed the old buildings into bookstores, tea houses, exhibition centers and homestays. This renovation not only improves the living environment of villagers, but also attracts tourists to visit. (Xinhua/Li An)

Members of a local opera troupe and members of a rock band perform together in the Dananpo Village of Xiuwu County in Jiaozuo City, central China's Henan Province, July 31, 2022. (Xinhua/Xu Jiayi)

Tourists read in a bookstore in the Dananpo Village of Xiuwu County in Jiaozuo City, central China's Henan Province, July 30, 2022. (Xinhua/Xu Jiayi)

Tourists rest in a homestay in the Dananpo Village of Xiuwu County in Jiaozuo City, central China's Henan Province, July 31, 2022. (Xinhua/Li An)

Members of a rock band perform in the Dananpo Village of Xiuwu County in Jiaozuo City, central China's Henan Province, July 31, 2022. (Xinhua/Li An)

A woman arranges goods in a store in the Dananpo Village of Xiuwu County in Jiaozuo City, central China's Henan Province, July 31, 2022. (Xinhua/Li An)

Tourists walk in a homestay in the Dananpo Village of Xiuwu County in Jiaozuo City, central China's Henan Province, July 31, 2022. (Xinhua/Li An)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children practice Kungfu wrestling during the summer break at a training center in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Aug. 3, 2022. The Yang style Kungfu westling was founded in 1937 and included in the eighth batch of intangible cultural heritage list of Shijiazhuang in 2020. (Photos: China News Service/Zhai Yujia)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

業務用400-4 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_IMG7511 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr

業務用400-5 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_IMG7498 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr

業務用400-13 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_IMG7807 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_IMG7676 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
Ektar100-7 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Brain-computer center debuts in Hangzhou


A man tries a near-infrared brain function imaging system at the Xitou Qizhen Brain-Computer Intelligent Center in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province on July 31, 2022. The lately established center is the first of its kind in China that aims to promote the industrialization development of key...




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A man tries a near-infrared brain function imaging system at the Xitou Qizhen Brain-Computer Intelligent Center in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province on July 31, 2022. The lately established center is the first of its kind in China that aims to promote the industrialization development of key technologies in brain intelligence. [Photo/Sipa]

A staff member shows a high precision wireless closed-loop neural control device mounted with a brain like chip at the Xitou Qizhen Brain-Computer Intelligent Center in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province on July 31, 2022. [Photo/Sipa]

A woman experiences a brain-computer plus VR device at the Xitou Qizhen Brain-Computer Intelligent Center in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province on July 31, 2022. [Photo/Sipa]

A woman takes photos of a chip for recording neural signals and generating electric stimulus at the Xitou Qizhen Brain-Computer Intelligent Center in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province on July 31, 2022. [Photo/Sipa]

A chip for recording neural signals and generating electric stimulus is pictured at the Xitou Qizhen Brain-Computer Intelligent Center in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province on July 31, 2022. [Photo/Sipa]

A woman visits the Xitou Qizhen Brain-Computer Intelligent Center in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province on July 31, 2022. [Photo/Sipa]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Traditional Chinese culture dazzles overseas students


With summer vacation arriving, overseas students from Zhejiang University of Technology went to Deqing county in East China's Zhejiang province to experience the charm of traditional Chinese culture and intangible cultural heritage items.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




With summer vacation arriving, overseas students from Zhejiang University of Technology went to Deqing county in East China's Zhejiang province to experience the charm of traditional Chinese culture and intangible cultural heritage items.

From July 24 to 26, these foreign students from countries such as Morocco, Tanzania and Nepal, took part in many activities full of rustic character, such as shadow play, bamboo dance, bamboo weaving, rice threshing and oyster dissection.

Overseas students from Zhejiang University of Technology experience traditional rice threshing at Lianhe village of Deqing county, East China's Zhejiang province, on July 25, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Overseas students from Zhejiang University of Technology share the process of taking pearls from an oyster through a livestream at Longsheng village of Deqing county, East China's Zhejiang province, on July 25, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Overseas students from Zhejiang University of Technology experience bamboo weaving, one of the intangible cultural heritage items, at Moganshan town of Deqing county, East China's Zhejiang province, on July 26, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

An overseas student from Zhejiang University of Technology experiences shadow play at Xinshi ancient town of Deqing county, East China's Zhejiang province, on July 24, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Overseas students from Zhejiang University of Technology experience the rural bamboo dance at Moganshan town of Deqing county, East China's Zhejiang province, on July 26, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A folk artist instructs overseas students in performing traditional Chinese opera at Moganshan town of Deqing county, East China's Zhejiang province, on July 26, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's gift sales soar as the Qixi Festival arrives


Qixi Festival, Chinese Valentine's Day, fell this year on Aug 4, boosting a spending spree in China.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A bouquet of roses at a flower shop in Rizhao, Shandong province, on Aug 3, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Qixi Festival, Chinese Valentine's Day, fell this year on Aug 4, boosting a spending spree in China.

During the festival, gift sales jumped 162.8 percent compared to two weeks ago, according to the Shenzhen Economic Daily, citing JD.com.

Lipstick, necklaces, perfume and wine became the most popular gift. During the Qixi sales promotion, the gross merchandise volume (GMV) of lipstick, gold jewelry, fashion watches, fashion decorations and aromatherapy increased 103 percent, 280 percent, 400 percent, 120 percent and 120 percent respectively, from a year earlier.

Couples have dinner to celebrate the Qixi Festival at a restaurant in Haichang Ocean Park in Shanghai, on July 30, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

People take photos of a stairway full of red roses at a shopping mall in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on Aug 3, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A couple displays a pair of gold bars at a shop in Suzhou, Jiangsu province, on Aug 3, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Customers walk in a rose field at a shopping street in Beijing, on Aug 3, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A girl passes the thread through the eye of multiple needles, which is a traditional move to pray for sewing skills at the Qixi Festival, in Hohhot of Inner Mongolia autonomous region, on Aug 3, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Women take photos of a wall full of cards filled with sentences about love in 156 different languages from around world and 56 local languages around China at a shopping mall in Zhengzhou, Henan province, on Aug 3, 2022. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China launches terrestrial ecosystem carbon monitoring satellite


China launches terrestrial ecosystem carbon monitoring satellite-



english.news.cn




TAIYUAN, Aug. 4 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched a terrestrial ecosystem carbon monitoring satellite and two other satellites from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province Thursday.

The satellites were launched at 11:08 a.m. (Beijing Time) by a Long March-4B carrier rocket and entered the planned orbit successfully.

The carbon monitoring satellite is mainly used for terrestrial ecosystem carbon monitoring, the surveying and monitoring of terrestrial ecology and resource, and major national ecological projects monitoring and evaluation.

It will also provide operational support and research services in fields such as environmental protection, surveying and mapping, meteorology, agriculture, and disaster reduction.

The satellite can detect and measure vegetation biomass, atmospheric aerosol and chlorophyll fluorescence by comprehensive remote sensing means such as laser, multi-angle, multi-spectral, hyperspectral, and polarization.

It can also obtain the multi-factor remote sensing information of global forest carbon sinks, improve the efficiency and accuracy of carbon sink measurement, and provide support for China's carbon peaking and neutralization efforts.

Other satellites launched in this mission include one that collects information related to global ship navigation and flight status, and another that provides services for students to participate in space science research and engineering practice.

This launch marked the 430th mission for the Long March series carrier rockets.

A Long March-4B carrier rocket carrying a terrestrial ecosystem carbon monitoring satellite and two other satellites blasts off from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province on Aug. 4, 2022. The satellites were launched at 11:08 a.m. (Beijing Time) and entered the planned orbit successfully. (Photos by Zheng Bin/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Zhujiajian scenic spot in E China boosts tourism with various seaside entertainments


Zhujiajian scenic spot in E China boosts tourism with various seaside entertainments-



english.news.cn




Photos taken on Aug. 2, 2022 shows tourists enjoying seaside time in Zhujiajian scenic spot in Zhoushan, east China's Zhejiang Province. Zhujiajian scenic spot has provided various seaside entertainments for tourists to boost tourism during the summer vacation. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


China's first large cruise ship under construction


*
Cruise ship H1508, China's first large cruise ship, is under construction in Shanghai. The overall construction progress on the vessel passes 60 percent at the end of May, 2022 and H1508 ship is expected to be delivered in the second half of 2023. (China News Service/Yin Liqin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC2332 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC2769 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC2799 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC3512 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC2413 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC3010 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC2254 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC2769 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: July 29 – Aug 4







www.chinadaily.com.cn





People participate in a tug-of-war on Aug 1 during Naoyu Festival in the Qiandongnan Miao and Dong autonomous prefecture, Guizhou province. People also stand in the river to catch live fish tossed at them during the traditional festival of the Miao ethnic group, which is held annually to express residents' wish for a good harvest in autumn. [Photo by Luo Jinglai/For China Daily]

Children bounce basketballs during a performance at the opening ceremony of a children's basketball competition in Hohhot, Inner Mongolia autonomous region, on Aug 2. Twenty-five teams participated in the event, which aimed to promote the sport among children and provide a platform to showcase their talent. [Photo by Ding Genhou/For China Daily]

The first catch of swimming crabs from the East China Sea after a three-month summer moratorium is unloaded at the Port of Shenjiamen in Zhoushan, Zhejiang province, on Aug 2. The crabs will be sorted and packed before hitting the shelves in markets nationwide. [Photo by Li Zhong/For China Daily]

A monk offers a mandala, a Tibetan Buddhist instrument that symbolizes the realm of full enlightenment, to Panchen Erdeni Chos-kyi rGyal-po on July 29 at Samding Monastery in Lhokha, Tibet autonomous region. Panchen Rinpoche, a leader of Tibetan Buddhism, is also a member of the Standing Committee of the National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference. [Photo/China News Service]

Tourists celebrate World Tiger Day on July 29 for a South China tiger cub at a breeding base in Suzhou, Jiangsu province. The female cub was born on April 29 and is in good health. [Photo by Hang Xingwei/For China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Key Guangzhou rail station passes construction milestone


Construction of the second phase of the Guangzhou Baiyun Railway Station, one of the key transportation projects in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area, has begun, Guangzhou Railway Group announced.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Construction of the second phase of the Guangzhou Baiyun Railway Station, one of the key transportation projects in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area, has begun, Guangzhou Railway Group announced.

The project is progressing steadily as it enters the key construction period involving the underground foundation floor. The station is expected to put into operation by 2023.

The Baiyun station, which is about 5 kilometers from the existing Guangzhou Railway Station — one of the busiest stations by passenger flow in the country — will become a new landmark in the Greater Bay Area next year, said Huang Bo, a design manager of the China Railway Siyuan Survey and Design Group.

The main building of the station shows off the unique style of kapok flowers in South China, usually called Lingnan, using advanced design concepts and building technologies, Huang said.

"Each kapok petal extending outward from the station building echoes the city flower of Guangzhou and highlights the city's green ecological environment," he said.

Huang said smart construction robots have been widely used in the building process of the station, which began construction in 2020.

After completion, the station will accommodate all trains of ordinary speed running through the city, laying a solid foundation for renovation of the Guangzhou Station and Guangzhou East Station, both of which are located in downtown areas of the city.

The second phase of the Guangzhou Baiyun Railway Station, one of the key transportation projects in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area, has begun. The station is expected to put into operation by 2023. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

New energy vehicles in driving seat at Kunming auto show


The 23rd China (Kunming) International Automobile Exposition kicked off in Kunming in southwest China's Yunnan province on Thursday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A man sits in a car to take photos at the 23rd China (Kunming) International Automobile Exposition in Kunming in southwest China's Yunnan province, on Aug 4, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

The 23rd China (Kunming) International Automobile Exposition kicked off in Kunming in southwest China's Yunnan province on Thursday.

The five-day auto expo spread over 152,000 square meters highlights latest new energy vehicles. Visitors can also watch more than 80 concept cars at the expo.

Cars on display at the 23rd China (Kunming) International Automobile Exposition in Kunming in southwest China's Yunnan province, on Aug 4, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Booth of VOYAH, the premium new energy vehicle brand of Dongfeng Motor Co, at the 23rd China (Kunming) International Automobile Exposition in Kunming in southwest China's Yunnan province, on Aug 4, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A Volkswagen's new energy car ID.6 on display at the 23rd China (Kunming) International Automobile Exposition in Kunming in southwest China's Yunnan province, on Aug 4, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A FAW's Hongqi car on display at the 23rd China (Kunming) International Automobile Exposition in Kunming in southwest China's Yunnan province, on Aug 4, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Motorbikes on display at the 23rd China (Kunming) International Automobile Exposition in Kunming in southwest China's Yunnan province, on Aug 4, 2022. [Photo/IC]

An exhibitor introduces a car's function to a visitor at the 23rd China (Kunming) International Automobile Exposition in Kunming in southwest China's Yunnan province, on Aug 4, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A woman introduces cars at the 23rd China (Kunming) International Automobile Exposition in Kunming in southwest China's Yunnan province, on Aug 4, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Qixi Festival marked in Xi'an, NW China


The Qixi Festival, or Chinese Valentine's Day, fell on Aug 4 this year.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A tourist writes a "marriage certificate" on the occasion of Qixi Festival in Qujiang New District in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, Aug 4, 2022. The Qixi Festival, or Chinese Valentine's Day, fell on Aug 4 this year. [Photo/Xinhua]

A tourist poses for a photo with a performer of "Yuelao", a god of marriage and love in Chinese mythology, on the occasion of Qixi Festival in Qujiang New District in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, Aug 4, 2022. The Qixi Festival, or Chinese Valentine's Day, fell on Aug 4 this year. [Photo/Xinhua]

A performer throws an embroidery ball to tourists on the occasion of Qixi Festival in Qujiang New District in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, Aug 4, 2022. The Qixi Festival, or Chinese Valentine's Day, fell on Aug 4 this year. [Photo/Xinhua]

A performer distributes red ropes to tourists on the occasion of Qixi Festival in Qujiang New District in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, Aug 4, 2022. The Qixi Festival, or Chinese Valentine's Day, fell on Aug 4 this year. [Photo/Xinhua]

A performer gives a "marriage certificate" to a tourist on the occasion of Qixi Festival in Qujiang New District in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, Aug 4, 2022. The Qixi Festival, or Chinese Valentine's Day, fell on Aug 4 this year. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Jiangsu Acrobatics Troupe wows crowds with regular shows


In order to showcase and publicize acrobatics and its traditional regional culture, Jiangsu Acrobatics Troupe has been performing all year round. During summer vacation, they have set up special performances for teenagers every week.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Jianhu of Jiangsu province, Wuqiao of Hebei province and Liaocheng of Shandong province are the three birthplaces of acrobatics art in China. Jianhu's acrobatics in particular are known for combining gentle movements and breathtaking techniques to form a unique style. It was included in the second list of national intangible cultural heritages in 2008.

In order to showcase and publicize this art form and its traditional regional culture, Jiangsu Acrobatics Troupe has been performing all year round. During summer vacation, they have set up special performances for teenagers every week.

Acrobats perform at the Culture Center of Jianhu county in Yancheng, Jiangsu province, on July 31, 2022. [Photos/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ancient charm shines in Qujiang district


Tang Paradise, a national-5A theme park in the fashion of a royal garden of the Tang Dynasty, gives Qujiang district a new lease of life.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




As a city that served as the capital of 13 dynasties throughout Chinese history, Xi'an in Northwest China's Shaanxi province has been a cultural hub and tourist attraction.

The suburban Qujiang district in Xi'an used to be the famous imperial garden in ancient times, in which there were many temples and pagodas during the Tang Dynasty (618-907), such as Furong Garden, Daci'en Temple and Greater Wild Goose Pagoda.

Nowadays, Tang Paradise, a national-5A theme park in the fashion of a royal garden of the Tang Dynasty, gives Qujiang district a new lease of life. Combined with ancient charm and modern lifestyle, Qujiang new district is attracting an increasing number of tourists from home and abroad.



Drone-photos shows the view of Tang Paradise, a national-5A theme park in the fashion of a royal garden of the Tang Dynasty, in Qujiang district of Xi'an, Shaanxi province on June 14, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Tourists appreciate the performance in Tang Paradise, a national-5A theme park in the fashion of a royal garden of the Tang Dynasty, in Qujiang district of Xi'an, Shaanxi province, on July 18, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A drone-photo shows the Greater Wild Goose Pagoda at sunset in Qujiang district of Xi'an, Shaanxi province, on June 13, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A drone-photo shows the night view of Qujiang new district of Xi'an, Shaanxi province, on June 14, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A performer plays a musical instrument in Tang Paradise, a national-5A theme park in the fashion of a royal garden of the Tang Dynasty, in Qujiang district of Xi'an, Shaanxi province, on July 18, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Tourists take photos in a Tang-style theme block "The Longest Day in Chang'an" in Qujiang new district of Xi'an, Shaanxi province, on May 19, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_5779-gigapixel-standard-scale-2_00x by Johnny, on Flickr
DSC_5913-gigapixel-standard-scale-2_00x by Johnny, on Flickr
DSC_5756-gigapixel-standard-scale-2_00x by Johnny, on Flickr
DSC_5721-gigapixel-standard-scale-2_00x by Johnny, on Flickr
DSC_5776-gigapixel-standard-scale-2_00x by Johnny, on Flickr
DSC_5876-gigapixel-standard-scale-2_00x by Johnny, on Flickr
DSC_5831-gigapixel-standard-scale-2_00x by Johnny, on Flickr
DSC_5950-gigapixel-standard-scale-2_00x by Johnny, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*





Chinese players win WTA 500 women's doubles in San Jose - People's Daily Online


Xu Yifan (R)/Yang Zhaoxuan pose for photos with their trophies after winning the women's double



en.people.cn




*

Xu Yifan (R)/Yang Zhaoxuan pose for photos with their trophies after winning the women's doubles final against Aoyama Shuko/Chan Hao-ching at the 2022 Mubadala Silicon Valley Classic in San Jose, California, the United States, Aug. 7, 2022. (Photos by Arthur Dong/Xinhua)


Xu Yifan & Yang Zhaoxuan compete during the women's doubles final against Aoyama Shuko/Chan Hao-ching at the 2022 Mubadala Silicon Valley Classic in San Jose, California, the United States, Aug. 7, 2022. (Photos by Arthur Dong/Xinhua)

Yang Zhaoxuan (R) gives a high five to Xu Yifan during the women's doubles final against Aoyama Shuko/Chan Hao-ching at the 2022 Mubadala Silicon Valley Classic in San Jose, California, the United States, Aug. 7, 2022. (Photo by Arthur Dong/Xinhua)

Xu Yifan (R)/Yang Zhaoxuan pose for photos with coach Torsten Peschke after winning the women's doubles final against Aoyama Shuko/Chan Hao-ching at the 2022 Mubadala Silicon Valley Classic in San Jose, California, the United States, Aug. 7, 2022. (Photo by Arthur Dong/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC4848-5L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC4850-6L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC4826-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC4839-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC4846-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC4799-5L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC4782-4L by Kuon, on Flickr
_DSC4774-5L by Kuon, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Woman raises goats to help vitalize rural hometown


Wang Qi, 30, had a stable job in Guangdong province after graduating from university. In 2019, she decided to return to her hometown the Yushan island, Fuding city, East China's Fujian province and started her own business raising goats.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Wang Qi, 30, had a stable job in Guangdong province after graduating from university. In 2019, she decided to return to her hometown Yushan island, Fuding city, East China's Fujian province and started her own business raising goats.

Now, Wang not only raises goats, but has also set up a hot pot restaurant in downtown Fuding and sold mutton products via livestream platforms.

Considering many travelers come to her hometown from Shanghai, Zhejiang and Fujian provinces, Wang plans to expand her business by combining her goat raising industry with rural tourism, launching family trip activities, making a contribution toward rural vitalization.

Wang Qi promotes roasted leg of lamb via a livestream. [Photo/Xinhua]

Wang Qi and her father herd goats in Yushan island, Fuding city, East China's Fujian province. [Photo/Xinhua]


Wang Qi with her goats in Yushan island, Fuding city, East China's Fujian province. [Photos/Xinhua]




Wang Qi feeds goats in Yushan island, Fuding city, East China's Fujian province. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Innovative bridge in Hubei rotates into place


The T3 main pier of the Xiangbei Bridge was successfully linked on Wednesday to its approach bridge, laying a solid foundation for the completion of the whole structure in Xiangyang, Hubei province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





The main pier of the Xiangbei Bridge was successfully linked on Wednesday to its approach bridge in Xiangyang of Hubei province. Artist rendering of completed bridge. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


The T3 main pier of the Xiangbei Bridge was successfully linked on Wednesday to its approach bridge, laying a solid foundation for the completion of the whole structure in Xiangyang, Hubei province.

Rotated by the drive gears of six electric roller cars, the 32,000-metric-ton pier, with a beam length of 122.75 meters, rotated 77 degrees clockwise to complete accurate docking.

The docking process lasted 80 minutes.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*





Export volume of commercial vehicles from Qingdao Port up over 90 pct yoy - People's Daily Online


Photo taken on Aug. 7, 2022 shows commercial vehicles before their shipment onto a ro-ro cargo



en.people.cn




*
Photo taken on Aug. 7, 2022 shows commercial vehicles before their shipment onto a ro-ro cargo vessel to depart for Africa at Qingdao Port in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. By far this year, the export volume of commercial vehicles from Qingdao Port has grown over 90 percent on year-on-year basis. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)



Photos taken on Aug. 7, 2022 shows commercial vehicles being shipped onto a ro-ro cargo vessel to depart for Africa at Qingdao Port in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)




Photos taken on Aug. 7, 2022 shows commercial vehicles before their shipment onto a ro-ro cargo vessel to depart for Africa at Qingdao Port in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province.(Xinhua/Li Ziheng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese Traditional Culture Museum celebrates the culture of Qixi


The China National Arts and Crafts Museum in Beijing offered a program after sunset on this year's Qixi festival, which fell on Thursday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




The Chinese Traditional Culture Museum in Beijing offered a program after sunset on this year's Qixi festival, which fell on Thursday. The museum prolonged its opening hours to welcome people to visit its many long-term exhibitions on Chinese arts and crafts, including jade carving, paper-cuts, musical instruments and mural paintings, among others.

The museum also invited visitors to enjoy the views of the surrounding landmarks amid the night sky by opening up their fourth floor terrace.

The museum also collaborated with China Coal Mine Art Troupe to stage performances of poem recitals and traditional musical instruments, including _pipa_, _quqin_, _guzheng _and flute, immersing people in the atmosphere of Chinese culture.

The Chinese Traditional Culture Museum opens the terrace on the fourth floor to visitors where they could enjoy the view. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Visitors to the museum receive gifts. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Guided tours of the long-term exhibitions at the museum. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Guided tours of the long-term exhibitions at the museum. [Photo provided to China Daily]


Performers of China Coal Mine Art Troupe immerse people in the atmosphere of Chinese culture. [Photos provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Asian Games-themed airplane unveiled in Hangzhou


*

Crew members wave to step off an airplane at Xiaoshan International airport in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 8, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Gang)

The Asian Games Hangzhou 2022-themed airplane was unveiled on Monday. The plane features artwork themed around the Asian Games, including slogans and mascots.(Photo: China News Service/Wang Gang)

Photo taken on Aug. 8, 2022 shows the interior view of the Asian Games Hanghzou 2022 themed airplane at Xiaoshan International airport in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 8, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Gang)


A Loong Air airplane with features of the Asian Games Hanghzou 2022 parks at a hangar at Xiaoshan International airport in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 8, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Wang Gang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Erika by Benny W., on Flickr

Erika 1 by Benny W., on Flickr

Erika_1 by Benny W., on Flickr

Erika ** by Benny W., on Flickr

Erika_4 by Benny W., on Flickr

Erika_2 by Benny W., on Flickr

Erika_3 by Benny W., on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

First group of tourists stranded in China's Sanya return home


First group of tourists stranded in China's Sanya return home-



english.news.cn




SANYA, Aug. 9 (Xinhua) -- A plane carrying 125 tourists took off at 4:28 p.m. Tuesday from Sanya, a coastal resort city in south China's Hainan Province, bound for Xi'an in northwest China.

The tourists were stranded as a result of new COVID-19 clusters, and they were among the first group to return home.

Authorities in Sanya are moving fast to cater to the needs of 80,000-plus stranded tourists.
The Hainan COVID-19 prevention and control headquarters on Tuesday issued a notice elaborating on the requirements for the return of tourists stranded in the province. According to the notice, local authorities in Sanya will transfer tourists safely and in an orderly manner in different groups to avoid further transmission, following the evaluation of the infections and transmission risks of the tourists.

A staff member checks a tourist's health code at Sanya Phoenix International Airport in Sanya, south China's Hainan Province, Aug. 9, 2022. The first batch of 125 tourists stranded in Sanya due to the latest COVID-19 resurgence have flown to Xi'an on Tuesday. Hainan authorities have taken measures to arrange return trips for stranded tourists who meet specific epidemic control requirements. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)

Stranded tourists prepare to board their flight at Sanya Phoenix International Airport in Sanya, south China's Hainan Province, Aug. 9, 2022. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)


Stranded tourists check in at Sanya Phoenix International Airport in Sanya, south China's Hainan Province, Aug. 9, 2022.(Xinhua/Guo Cheng)

A stranded tourist arrives at Sanya Phoenix International Airport in Sanya, south China's Hainan Province, Aug. 9, 2022. (Xinhua/Guo Cheng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Robotic competition enlightens adolescents' interest in high-tech


Robotic competition enlightens adolescents' interest in cutting-edge technology which is the driving force for productivity in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Robotic competition enlightens adolescents' interest in cutting-edge technology which is the driving force for productivity in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province.

Nearly 1,200 contestants from 515 teams from the province attended the competition held at Nanjing S&T Museum.

Aiming at comprehensively improving young people's scientific quality, the competition focuses on cultivating adolescences' scientific spirit and innovation ability.

Primary and middle school students can attend seven competitions including the VEX Robot Challenge, Robot creativity Competition and MakeX Robot Challenge.
Contestants competes at the 21st Jiangsu Adolescent Robotic Competition in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province on Aug 8, 2022. [Photos/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Fine Chinese porcelain seeing modern revival


Craftsman Shen Xuedong in Shuiji town, Nanping city, Fujian province, has long been dedicated to making Jianzhan porcelain — a traditional tea bowl fired in a kiln. The technique was listed as a national intangible cultural heritage in China in 2011.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Craftsman Shen Xuedong shows a Jianzhan porcelain. [Photos by Li Nanxuan/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Craftsman Shen Xuedong in Shuiji town, Nanping city, Fujian province, has long been dedicated to making Jianzhan porcelain — a traditional tea bowl fired in a kiln. The technique was listed as a national intangible cultural heritage in China in 2011.

As an experienced master, Shen is familiar with all 13 steps in the process, including shaping, glazing and firing.

Some young people introduce Jianzhan porcelains via livestream in Nanping, Fujian province. [Photo by Li Nanxuan for chinadaily.com.cn]

In recent years, some young enthusiasts have introduced Jianzhan via livestreaming platforms. A male host nicknamed Sanwan, born in 1990, has more than 800,000 fans who are interested in the history and culture of Jianzhan.



Craftsman Shen Xuedong works on a Jianzhan porcelain in Nanping city, Fujian province. [Photos by Li Nanxuan/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Nation leads the way on heritage protection


Editor's note: China Daily is publishing a series of stories reviewing President Xi Jinping's visits at home and abroad in the past decade to showcase his vision for development in China and the world.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_The full story of preservation of relics in the provided link._

Repairs are made to a 14th century sculpture in a grotto near the Yangtze River in Chongqing. XINHUA

Murals are copied at the Mogao Grottoes in Dunhuang, Gansu province. CHEN BIN/DU ZHEYU/XINHUA

Murals are copied at the Mogao Grottoes in Dunhuang, Gansu province. CHEN BIN/DU ZHEYU/XINHUA

Bronzeware is repaired at the Yunnan Museum in Kunming, Yunnan province. HU CHAO/XINHUA

A temple in Sanfang Qixiang, one of the nation's largest preserved old-town districts, is a popular attraction for visitors to Fuzhou, capital of Fujian province. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Upping the energy


With more venues open to the public, thriving grassroots scenes and a dizzying array of activities to choose from, sports and fitness have become an indispensable part of Chinese people's lives over the past decade.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_Full story in the provided link._

*There's something for everyone in this year's vast array of National Fitness Day festivities*

With more venues open to the public, thriving grassroots scenes and a dizzying array of activities to choose from, sports and fitness have become an indispensable part of Chinese people's lives over the past decade.

Now China is upping its game even further, with the 14th National Fitness Day on Monday energizing the nation.

As part of the celebrations, over 4,000 themed fitness and grassroots sports activities have been held in 31 provinces and municipalities in recent weeks, while another 100-plus activities have been launched online.

The themed activities range from the likes of basketball, soccer, long-distance running and winter sports adapted for summer to more traditional Chinese elements such as martial arts, tai chi and folk dance.

Runners hit the road as part of the 14th National Fitness Day celebrations in Qianxi, Guizhou province, on Saturday. ZHOU XUNCHAO/FOR CHINA DAILY

Players contest a rebound during an inter-village basketball game in Guizhou province on Aug 2. LUO JINGLAI/FOR CHINA DAILY

Children practice taekwondo in Mengcheng county, Anhui province, on Friday. HU WEIGUO/FOR CHINA DAILY

China's first National Ultimate Frisbee League kicked off in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, on Saturday, attracting some 400 players. XINHUA

Locals enjoy paddle boarding on the Liangma River in Beijing on Saturday. CHEN XIAOGEN/FOR CHINA DAILY

People take a break from the summer heat to enjoy skating and sliding at Winter Olympic venue the "Ice Cube". Also known as the National Aquatics Center or the "Water Cube" when it's not hosting winter sports, the multipurpose facility recently opened its doors to the public as part of Beijing 2022's legacy pledges. XINHUA

A dragon boat race takes place in Xuan'en county, Hubei province, last week. The competition attracted over 40 teams from different provinces and cities. XINHUA


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

95-year-old retiree dedicates his life to teaching


For the past 22 years, Ye Lianping, a 95-year-old retired teacher from Buchen village in East China's Anhui province, has been teaching left-behind children for free.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_An amazing and generous man_
For the past 22 years, Ye Lianping, a 95-year-old retired teacher from Buchen village in East China's Anhui province, has been teaching left-behind children for free.

Teaching has always been part of Ye's life. After retirement in 1991, he often went back to school to teach voluntarily.

In 2000, he began offering free English-language classes to those children whose parents work far away. He first set up a classroom - "home for left-behind children" in his own house. Later, the local government transformed a storage area across his house into two classrooms, where more than 2,000 children have benefited from Ye's tutoring in the past 22 years.

In 2012, he also set up the Ye Lianping Scholarship Fund with almost all his life savings, along with the donations from the local government and the school. So far, it has provided financial aid to hundreds of left-behind children.

Despite his generous support for students, Ye lives a very simple life. As he has no children of his own, he lives with his wife in a house built over 30 years ago, where he sometimes provides the children who live far away food and living space. To save money, Ye never wastes a penny on his own, even on a bottle of water. For instance, he has been using the same enamel mug for decades.

Although he is getting older, he's never tired of teaching. In 2010, Ye was diagnosed with cataracts, but went for a surgery only when he couldn't read anything from the students' papers. In the summer of 2018, Ye got injured while riding a bicycle to buy vegetable for volunteer teachers. Instead of resting in bed for recovery, he returned to class with a stick within a week.

Ye is racing against time to spend as much time as possible he can on rural education. "My time is limited and I hope to draw my last breath on the podium," he said.

He has been called "the candlelight of the village, burning forever". But he said, "I'm just a firefly, a little firefly (making little light), not as much light as a candlelight can give."

Ye Lianping gives an English class at the classroom of the "home for left-behind children" in Buchen village of Hexian county, East China's Anhui province, July 21, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Ye Lianping arranges the classroom of the "home for left-behind children" in Buchen village of Hexian county, East China's Anhui province, July 21, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


Ye Lianping writes on a blackboard in the classroom of the "home for left-behind children" in Buchen village of Hexian county, East China's Anhui province, July 21, 2022. [Photos/Xinhua]

Ye Lianping makes breakfast at home in Buchen village of Hexian county, East China's Anhui province, July 31, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_8568 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_8527 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_8508 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_8304 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_8389 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_8532 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_8487 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_8500 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wooden arch bridges shine in Fujian*


File photo shows the Luofeng wooden-roofed arch bridge in Xiadang town of Shouning county in Ningde, east China's Fujian Province. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Dongming)

Instead of using building materials such as nails, the bridges were built using the mortise and tenon joint process, a concavo-convex connection method used to combine two pieces of wood. Bridges built with the application of such techniques are able to withstand the hazards of flooding and stand strong even after 100 years of service.

File photo shows the Denglong wooden-roofed arch bridge in Bapu village of Siqiao town, Zhouning county, Ningde, east China's Fujian Province. (Photo: China News Service/Li Hongyuan)

File photo shows the Shuanglong wooden-roofed arch bridge in Xietan town of Shouning county, Ningde, east China's Fujian Province. (Photo: China News Service/Gong Jian)

File photo shows the Sanxian wooden-roofed arch bridge in Hexi village of Chunchi town, Zhouning county, Ningde, east China's Fujian Province. (Photo: China News Service/Li Hongyuan)

File photo shows the Sanxian wooden-roofed arch bridge in Hexi village of Chunchi town, Zhouning county, Ningde, east China's Fujian Province. (Photo: China News Service/Li Hongyuan)

File photo shows the Qitian wooden-roofed arch bridge in Taokeng village of Chunchi town, Zhouning county, Ningde, east China's Fujian Province. (Photo: China News Service/Li Hongyuan)

File photo shows the Zhuling wooden-roofed arch bridge in Zhoudun village of Siqiao town, Zhouning county, Ningde, east China's Fujian Province. (Photo: China News Service/Li Hongyuan)

File photo shows the Louxia wooden-roofed arch bridge in Xialou village of Siqiao town, Zhouning county, Ningde, east China's Fujian Province. (Photo: China News Service/Li Hongyuan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai by niiku23, on Flickr

Shanghai by niiku23, on Flickr

Shanghai by Vladimir Kraz, on Flickr

Shanghai by Mark Back, on Flickr

Shanghai by niiku23, on Flickr

Shanghai by Mark Back, on Flickr

Untitled by Jeff Kerkhof, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai tower day and night by Hendry Haryanto, on Flickr

On the Bank of the Huangpu River 2014 by Rick Silverman, on Flickr

Bird's eye view 18 by Liam Haines, on Flickr

Shanghai by Dan Hill, on Flickr

Shanghai by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr

Shanghai Street by Bilal Mirza, on Flickr

Shanghai Street by Bilal Mirza, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


2022 World 5G Convention kicks off in NE China


*
A visitor experiences pilot simulator at the 2022 World 5G Convention in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Aug. 10, 2022. The 2022 World 5G Convention kicked off on Wednesday. (Photo: China News Service/Sun Hanlun)



Visitors experience VR devices supported by 5G networks at the 2022 World 5G Convention in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Aug. 10, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Sun Hanlun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

electric blue by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

July in Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Shanghai Broadcasting Building by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Shanghai Contrasts by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Shanghai awakes by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Jinmao Tower by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Golden Glow - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

St. Ignatius Cathedral - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan*
DSC07219 by Kevin Chen, on Flickr
DSC07335 by Kevin Chen, on Flickr
DSC07465 by Kevin Chen, on Flickr
DSC07207 by Kevin Chen, on Flickr
DSC07370 by Kevin Chen, on Flickr
DSC07372 by Kevin Chen, on Flickr
DSC07385 by Kevin Chen, on Flickr
DSC07489 by Kevin Chen, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





SW China's Banxi Village enters fruits harvest season


SW China's Banxi Village enters fruits harvest season-



english.news.cn





Villagers are on the way harvesting fruits in Banxi Village of Tonglin Town in Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 10, 2022. Villagers in Banxi Village are busying harvesting fruit such as peaches, pears and plums amid the harvest season. (Photo by Yang Yun/Xinhua)

A villager harvests plums in Banxi Village of Tonglin Town in Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 10, 2022. (Photo by Long Xingwei/Xinhua)

A villager harvests pears in Banxi Village of Tonglin Town in Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 10, 2022. (Photo by Luo Hui/Xinhua)

Villagers sort peaches in Banxi Village of Tonglin Town in Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 10, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Ying)

Aerial photo taken on Aug. 10, 2022 shows a fruit planting base in Banxi Village of Tonglin Town in Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Yang Ying)

Villagers sort plums in Banxi Village of Tonglin Town in Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 10, 2022. (Photo by Tang Peng/Xinhua)

Villagers sell peaches in Banxi Village of Tonglin Town in Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 10, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Ying)

A villager harvests peaches in Banxi Village of Tonglin Town in Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 10, 2022. (Photo by Jiang Hongqi/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Setting off on a mother of all road trips, to Xinjiang


One fine day, Zhao Tianci, 28, decided to quit his job to be able to spend more time with his mother, an amyotrophic lateral sclerosis patient.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




One fine day, Zhao Tianci, 28, decided to quit his job to be able to spend more time with his mother, an amyotrophic lateral sclerosis patient.

"My mother has had ALS for eight years now," says Zhao. Because of increasing work pressure, there was very little time Zhao could devote to her. It was time he changed all that. He decided to take her on a road trip to the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. That's why he quit his job.

On June 11, Zhao and his mother set off from Shangqiu, Henan province. For the next 31 days Zhao kept driving and, sometimes, pushing his mother's wheel chair through the major attractions in Xinjiang, including the Sayram Lake, Gurbantunggut Desert and Kanasi Scenic Area. He also shot and shared videos of their travel online.



Zhao Tianci, 28, with his mother — an amyotrophic lateral sclerosis patient — during a 31-day driving tour in the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


Zhao Tianci, 28, takes his mother — an amyotrophic lateral sclerosis patient — around in a wheelchair during a 31-day self-driving tour to the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC08474 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC08456 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC08471 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC08452 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC08466 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC08433 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC08459 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC08440 by John's Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: Aug 5 – 11


Ten photos from across China: Aug 5 – 11




www.chinadaily.com.cn





China's first permanent magnet maglev rail transit project completes tests on the line's "red track" in Ganzhou, Jiangxi province on Aug 9, 2022. [Photo provided to China Daily]

A child tries weighing traditional Chinese medicine as another child watches at a TCM clinic in Hohhot, Inner Mongolia autonomous region on Aug 9, 2022. The two were among a group of children who learned about traditional Chinese medicine while on summer vacation and gained a better understanding of TCM culture. [Photo by Liu Wenhua/China News Service]

Rescue teams work to seal a breached dike along Raoyang River in Panjin, Liaoning province, on Aug 5, 2022. The dike burst on Aug 1 after two rounds of rainstorms hit the area last month. [Photo by Ma Shuaiwei/For China Daily]

A beach is jampacked in Qingdao, Shandong province, on Aug 7, as people try to escape the lingering summer heat. [Photo by He Yi/For China Daily]

A woman pushes a shared bicycle past a mural depicting a bicycle repair shop in Kunming, Yunnan province, on Aug 10, 2022. Local communities have painted dozens of walls with vintage images from the 1980s, creating a sense of nostalgia. [Photo by Li Jiaxian/China News Service]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Xingguo to redefine maglev trains


The manufacture of China's first permanent maglev suspension train Xingguo reached completion on Tuesday in Ganzhou, Jiangxi province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




The manufacture of China's first permanent maglev suspension train Xingguo reached completion on Tuesday in Ganzhou, Jiangxi province.

The Xingguo train does not rely on rubber wheels for load-bearing runs. Instead, it uses attraction and repulsion in a magnetic field created within tracks to propel itself while being suspended in air with zero friction.

According to the China Railway Liuyuan Group, Xingguo is the first of its kind in China to adopt permanent magnetic levitation technology.

Xingguo is a trial project of the Red Rail program and is being co-developed by the Jiangxi University of Science and Technology, China Railway Liuyuan Group Co Ltd and China Railway Hi-Tech Industry Co Ltd.

"Compared with conventional transportation tools, Xingguo is a new type of small-capacity maglev train that is safer, greener, more cost-efficient and intelligent," said Chen Guodong, general manager of China Railway Liuyuan Group.

Xingguo marks China's latest attempt to use cutting-edge technologies to transform the domestic railway industry. Maglev refers to magnetic levitation, the principle applied by certain railroad systems that use magnets to float trains above the tracks.
China's first permanent magnet maglev rail transit project completes tests on the line's "red track" on Tuesday in Ganzhou, Jiangxi province. [Photos/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Smart manufacturing technology attracts attention at expo


Smart manufacturing technology has caught people's attention at the 18th China (Tianjin) International Equipment Manufacturing Industry Expo that kicked off on Aug 11, 2022.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A woman interacts with an exhibit at the 18th China (Tianjin) International Equipment Manufacturing Industry Expo on Aug 11, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Smart manufacturing technology has caught people's attention at the 18th China (Tianjin) International Equipment Manufacturing Industry Expo that kicked off on Aug 11, 2022.

This year's event will highlight a series of smart manufacturing and industrial machinery technologies and equipment, including automatic navigation, laser positioning, industrial vision and industrial internet.

Other exhibits include high-end numerical control machine tools, industrial automation, industrial robots and fiber laser cutting equipment.

A man operates a laser cutting machine at the 18th China (Tianjin) International Equipment Manufacturing Industry Expo on Aug 11, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

An explosion-proof fire fighting detection robot is on display at the 18th China (Tianjin) International Equipment Manufacturing Industry Expo on Aug 11, 2022. [Photo/VCG]


Visitors interact with a robot arm at the 18th China (Tianjin) International Equipment Manufacturing Industry Expo on Aug 11, 2022. [Photos/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

On arduous route, one postman delivers for decades


Liu Baochao, a postman in Chengde, Hebei province, has delivered letters, newspapers and other mail for more than two decades along a water route that was avoided by others in his field.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_Full story in the provided link_

Liu Baochao, a postman in Chengde, Hebei province, has delivered letters, newspapers and other mail for more than two decades along a water route that was avoided by others in his field.

Liu, 54, began delivering mail in 1999 to residents living around Panjiakou reservoir in Kuancheng Manchu autonomous county.

The reservoir, with a surface area of around 6,500 hectares, was built in 1985 in the upper reaches of the Luanhe River. Since then, it's been necessary for most residents in the area to take a boat to travel, especially residents of Dushigou town, where about 90 percent of the villages were surrounded by water.

In Dushigou, there are more than 1,000 residents. Liu said their houses are scattered.





Liu Baochao makes a postal run for residents around Panjiakou reservoir in Chengde, Hebei province. [Photo provided to chindaily.com.cn]

Liu Baochao makes a postal run on a motorbike for residents around Panjiakou reservoir in Chengde, Hebei province. [Photo provided to chindaily.com.cn][/I]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Free daycare services for students provided in Hefei


Free daycare services for students provided in Hefei-



english.news.cn





Students learn roller skating in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Aug. 10, 2022.

Some schools in Hefei now provide free daycare services for students this summer.

The daycare programs not only help enrich students' summertime, but also ease the pressure on working parents who otherwise have to take care of their children during the holiday. (Xinhua/Zhou Mu)


Students learn to play basketball in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Aug. 11, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhou Mu)

Students learn cheerleading dance in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Aug. 11, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhou Mu)


Students learn to play guzheng, or Chinese zither, in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Aug. 10, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhou Mu)

Students learn painting in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Aug. 11, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhou Mu)

Students learn to play Chinese chess in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Aug. 11, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhou Mu)

Students learn embroidery in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Aug. 10, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhou Mu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*





Buses featuring Chinese virtue unveiled in Hangzhou - People's Daily Online


A bus featuring traditional Chinese filial piety is unveiled in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang



en.people.cn




*

A bus featuring traditional Chinese filial piety, respect for one's parents grandparents and ancestors, is unveiled in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 10, 2022. (Photo provided to China News Service)

The 8th Chinese Filial Piety Cultural Festival will kick off on Aug. 13, 2022 in Hangzhou. The festival is aimed at promoting filial piety, a Chinese term used to show respect and care for one's parents and ancestors.

Photo shows a commemorative bus ticket of the bus featuring Chinese virtue in Hangzhou, , east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 10, 2022. (Photo provided to China News Service)

Passengers get on the special bus in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 10, 2022. (Photo provided to China News Service)

Passenger armrests with special decorations are seen on the bus in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 10, 2022. (Photo provided to China News Service)

A poster spreading traditional Chinese filial piety hangs at a bus station in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 10, 2022. (Photo provided to China News Service)

Posters with cartoonist Cai Zhizhong's cartoons are seen on the bus in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 10, 2022. (Photo provided to China News Service)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC04484-2 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC04105 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC04115 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC04121 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC04249 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC04290 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC04360 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC04410 by John's Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ethnic Tujia celebrate Sheba Day in Hunan


Ethnic Tujia people celebrated Sheba Day, a traditional festival held to worship ancestors, on Friday in Longshan county, Xiangxi Tujia and Miao autonomous prefecture in Hunan province, through a series of performances.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Ethnic Tujia people celebrated Sheba Day, a traditional festival held to worship ancestors, on Friday in Longshan county, Xiangxi Tujia and Miao autonomous prefecture in Hunan province, through a series of performances.

The festival includes worship rituals to pray for blessings, along with songs, dances and ancient musical instruments.

On Friday, Tujia people staged traditional Baishou dance and Maogusi dance — part of the ancient lifestyle of their ancestors. Tujia folk music forms including Daliuzi (Baishou dance accompanied by beating of gongs and drums) and Dongdongkui (a kind of traditional musical instrument used by Tujia people) were presented.

Tujia people performed Baishou dance to celebrate Sheba Day on Friday in Longshan county, Xiangxi Tujia and Miao autonomous prefecture in Hunan province. [Photo by Peng Liangxin for chinadaily.com.cn]

Tujia people staged an ethnic folk music performance to celebrate Sheba Day festival in Longshan county, Xiangxi Tujia and Miao autonomous prefecture in Hunan province, on Friday. [Photo by Peng Liangxin/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Members of the Tujia ethnic group performed Maogusi dance to celebrate Sheba Day in Longshan county, Xiangxi Tujia and Miao autonomous prefecture in Hunan province on Friday. [Photo by Peng Liangxin/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Talks, songs and musical instruments were part of the celebration of Sheba Day on Friday in Longshan county, Xiangxi Tujia and Miao autonomous prefecture in Hunan province. [Photo by Peng Liangxin/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Tujia people perform Tongling dance, a form accompanied by copper bells, for the Sheba Day festival on Friday. [Photo by Peng Liangxin/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Tujia ethnic people perform Xiaobaishou dance to celebrate Sheba Day on Friday. [Photo by Peng Liangxin/For chinadaily.com.cn]

People of the Tujia ethnic group perform Datuanbai dance to celebrate Sheba Day on Friday in Longshan county, Xiangxi Tujia and Miao autonomous prefecture in Hunan province. [Photo by Peng Liangxin/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Craftsman sharpens Husa knife for younger generation


Husa knife, one of the national intangible cultural heritages, enjoys a long history of over 600 years. Yunnan 62-year-old craftsman passes down the Husa knife forging technique.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Husa knife, one of the national intangible cultural heritages, enjoys a long history of over 600 years. The knife gets its name from its birthplace, Husa township of Longchuan county, Southwest China's Yunnan province.

Xiang Laosai, 62, of Achang ethnic group in Husa township, who first learned Husa knife forging from his father when he was 14, has spent most of his time on it since then, delving into it for more than 40 years. Now he is a national-level representative inheritor of this technique.

Xiang has stuck to the traditional and unique techniques of Achang ethnic group to make the Husa knife, such as forging, quenching and sharpening. He has also devoted himself to improving the knife's appearance and character, making his hand-made knifes become sought-after.

In recent years, Xiang has set up a base in his hometown for teaching this technique for free and has attracted more than one hundred students. Xiang said it is the inheritor's responsibility to pass down Husa knife forging techniques, as it not only belongs to Achang ethnic group, but also is a Chinese cultural treasure.



Xiang Laosai makes a Husa knife at Lasa village of Husa township, Longchuan county of Southwest China's Yunnan province, on August 5, 2022. [Photos/Xinhua]

Xiang Laosai forges a Husa knife with his apprentice at Lasa village of Husa township, Longchuan county of Southwest China's Yunnan province, on August 5, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

This photo shows the Husa knife being engraved, on August 5, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Xiang Laosai instructs his apprentice to engrave patterns on a Husa knife at Lasa village of Husa township, Longchuan county of Southwest China's Yunnan province, on August 5, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Xiang Laosai sharpens a Husa knife at Lasa village of Husa township, Longchuan county of Southwest China's Yunnan province, on August 5, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Xiang Laosai cuts plastic bottles with a Husa knife at Lasa village of Husa township, Longchuan county of Southwest China's Yunnan province, on August 5, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hemp fiber anchors 'bedside economy' in Ningxia


In Yueyahu township of Yinchuan, Ningxia Hui autonomous region, lovely handicrafts woven with hemp fiber are favored by tourists. Often in shapes of local animal species, such as Tan sheep, the products have been generating income for residents since 2017.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Zhang Jing, a fourth-generation inheritor of the Ningxia regional intangible cultural heritage of hemp-weaving, started her workshop in 2017 to train residents. [Photo by Su Yong/For chinadaily.com.cn]


In Yueyahu township of Yinchuan, Ningxia Hui autonomous region, lovely handicrafts woven with hemp fiber are favored by tourists.

Often in shapes of local animal species, such as Tan sheep, the products have been generating income for residents since 2017.




Local villagers from Yueyahu township of Yinchuan, Ningxia Hui autonomous region, weave handicraft with hemp fiber. [Photos by Su Yong/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taipei Taiwan*
"empty street, taipei, chinese new year's eve" (i) by hugo poon, on Flickr

"good morning taipei!" by hugo poon, on Flickr

老店 old shop, old corner... by hugo poon, on Flickr

慢 (slow) by hugo poon, on Flickr

"ximen night" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"ximen bikes" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"ximen night colours" by hugo poon, on Flickr
"simple joy" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong*

"hong kong... world city" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"aren't we alike?" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"red" (60's) by hugo poon, on Flickr
"kawai" by hugo poon, on Flickr
"another hard day's evening" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"a hard day's evening" by hugo poon, on Flickr
"friends" by hugo poon, on Flickr
"happy" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*more...Hong Kong*

"夜色 night colours" by hugo poon, on Flickr

"It's a long journey... hope it's worth it." by hugo poon, on Flickr
"Yesterday once more" by hugo poon, on Flickr
"2021... 走為上著?" by hugo poon, on Flickr

the journey... by hugo poon, on Flickr

"it's time to go..." by hugo poon, on Flickr

"3 + 1" (by yan poon) by hugo poon, on Flickr

"便秘丸 constipation pills" (i) by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC01067 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC00917 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC01015 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC00894 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC00991 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC01074 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC00947 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC00818 by John's Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Man on a Ledge by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr

Shining again by Nicolas Monnot, on Flickr


from the Bund by Nisah Cheatham, on Flickr

Shanghai by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

Shanghai 23 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr


XXX by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


2022 Bund Sunrise by Yee Kim, on Flickr


China-7 by Andreas Fink, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Highlights and shadows by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Huangpu river curvature around the Bund by Tony Shi, on Flickr


Close up Shanghai by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr


The urban groove~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr


In front of the window display by Runen Liu, on Flickr


On 31 May, after 60 days of full lockdown, the lockdown was lifted in the vast majority of Shanghai, although the so-called target of zero covid was never met. People could not wait to enjoy their freedom of movement. by Runen Liu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

World Robot Conference kicks off in Beijing


The conference, which is held both online and offline, spans 40,000 square meters. More than 500 sets of robots from over 130 enterprises are displayed and over 30 of them will make their world debut in Beijing.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Visitors take pictures of robot dogs during an expo of the World Robot Conference 2022 in Beijing, capital of China. The conference, which is held both online and offline, spans about 40,000 square meters. More than 500 sets of robots from over 130 enterprises are displayed and over 30 of them will make their world debut in Beijing.[Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Photo taken on Aug 18, 2022 shows a humanoid robot during an expo of the World Robot Conference 2022 in Beijing, capital of China. [Photo/Xinhua]

Photo taken on Aug 18, 2022 shows a bionic robot fish for underwater exploration during an expo of the World Robot Conference 2022 in Beijing, capital of China.[Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Photo taken on Aug 18, 2022 shows a staff member and a humanoid robot during an expo of the World Robot Conference 2022 in Beijing, capital of China. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Photo taken on Aug 18, 2022 shows a robot dog during an expo of the World Robot Conference 2022 in Beijing, capital of China. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Photo taken on Aug 18, 2022 shows an industrial robot during an expo of the World Robot Conference 2022 in Beijing, capital of China. [Photo/Xinhua]

Photo taken on Aug 18, 2022 shows a nucleic acid testing booth using a robot to take samples during an expo of the World Robot Conference 2022 in Beijing, capital of China. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

A child shakes hands with a robot during an expo of the World Robot Conference 2022 in Beijing, capital of China, Aug 18, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

About 400 athletes compete in Heilongjiang ethnic games







www.chinadaily.com.cn







The 3rd Heilongjiang Provincial Ethnic Games kicks off in Meilisi Daur district in Qiqihar, Heilongjiang province, on Thursday. [Photos by Song Yanjun/For chinadaily.com.cn]




Actors perform traditional ethnic dance at the ceremony of the 3rd Heilongjiang Provincial Ethnic Games on Thursday. [Photos by Yu Donghai/For chinadaily.com.cn]

The two-day event has attracted around 400 athletes from across the province.

Athletes will participate in six competitions, namely racing on board shoes, dabulu (a traditional Oroqen throwing game), ethnic style wrestling, archery, tug-of-war, and pearl ball game.


Athletes compete in racing on board shoes at the 3rd Heilongjiang Provincial Ethnic Games on Thursday. [Photo by Song Yanjun/For chinadaily.com.cn]

An athlete competes in archery at the 3rd Heilongjiang Provincial Ethnic Games on Thursday. [Photo by Song Yanjun/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Athletes compete in ethnic style wrestling at the 3rd Heilongjiang Provincial Ethnic Games on Thursday. [Photo by Yu Donghai/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Wuzhen scenic spot launches Mid-Autumn Festival events


Wuzhen scenic spot in Zhejiang province has launched a series of events in celebration of this year's Mid-Autumn Festival from Aug 26 to Sept 12.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Wuzhen scenic spot in Zhejiang province has launched a series of events in celebration of this year's Mid-Autumn Festival from Aug 26 to Sept 12. [Photo provided to China Daily]

An outdoor market will run from Sept 1 to 12, recreating the scenes of ancient times with decoration and displays. Visitors are invited to don _hanfu _(a traditional Chinese apparel) and participate in activities including making mooncakes, sachets and lanterns.

Wuzhen also collaborates with Fei Ren Zai, an animation series based on the ancient text _The Classic of Mountains and Seas_, and invites the visitors to engage in a treasure hunt game in the town.

As the festival involves mythological stories centered on the moon, the scenic spot is calling for entries on Sina Weibo for ancient Chinese culture and cosplay enthusiasts to dress up as the "moon goddess" and compete for prizes.




Wuzhen scenic spot in Zhejiang province has launched a series of events in celebration of this year's Mid-Autumn Festival from Aug 26 to Sept 12. [Photos provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


2nd China Arts and Crafts Expo held in Nanjing


*

A jade artwork is displayed at the Second China Arts and Crafts Expo in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, Aug. 18, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)

More than 100,000 pieces of fine arts and crafts will be exhibited during the expo from Aug. 18 to 21.

A wood carving artwork "Along the River during the Qingming Festival' is displayed at the Second China Arts and Crafts Expo in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, Aug. 18, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)




Various artwork is displayed at the Second China Arts and Crafts Expo in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, Aug. 18, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Yang Bo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Emergency rescues rehearsed during heat wave


Firemen from Zhangjiajie, Hunan province have recently conducted a rescue rehearsal at the Wulingyuan scenic area in the city.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Firemen from Zhangjiajie, Hunan province have recently conducted a rescue rehearsal at the Wulingyuan scenic area in the city.

The rehearsal simulates a tourist fall down a cliff edge during visiting, and rescuers conduct immediate operation to save the tourist with professional equipment.

Summer is always a peak travelling season. Since August, major tourism sites in Zhangjiajie recorded a daily number of 100,000 tourists.

The rehearsal is to testify the rescue abilities and to make sure the safety of tourists.

Firefighters from Zhangjiajie, Hunan province, practices rescue techniques at Wulingyuan Scenic Area on Wednesday. [Photos by Wu Yongbing/Provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

如意 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

如意 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

如意 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

如意 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

如意 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

如意 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

如意 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

如意 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai, China by Amy Hurd, on Flickr

Shanghai, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr

teamwork of business in shanghai city by Anek S, on Flickr

Shanghai by Avanon, on Flickr

Shanghai by Qicong Lin, on Flickr

_Orginally posted by christos-greece









!!!Shanghai, biggest skyline of the world!!!


MOBILITY by J.P.B, on Flickr Skyline of Lujiazui in Shanghai at Sunset by asusmt, on Flickr I Love Shanghai 2 by Sam Gao, on Flickr model city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr Road roundabout with car lots in Thailand.Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand.The light on the road at night and the city in...




www.skyscrapercity.com




_


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

20160517_China_6569 crop Shanghai sRGB by Dan Lundberg, on Flickr

Shanghai by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

Shanghai nights 2 by Steve Yeaman, on Flickr

Shanghai by Ed Kruger, on Flickr

DSC05327-HDR-1 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


建筑群 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr


The modern city building background in shanghai china. by Krunja Photography, on Flickr

_Orginally posted by christos-greece_


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

Beijing, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

Beijing, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

Beijing, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

Beijing, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

Beijing, China by Lei Han, on Flickr

Beijing by Lei Han, on Flickr

Beijing, China by Lei Han, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hukou tunnel of Hangzhou-Wenzhou railway drilled through in east China


Hukou tunnel of Hangzhou-Wenzhou railway drilled through in east China-



english.news.cn





Constructors celebrate the drill-through of the Hukou tunnel of the Hangzhou-Wenzhou railway in east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 19, 2022. The Hukou tunnel of the high-speed railway linking Hangzhou and Wenzhou cities was drilled through on Friday. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)


Constructors work at the Hukou tunnel of the Hangzhou-Wenzhou railway in east China's Zhejiang Province, Aug. 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)

Aerial photo taken on Aug. 19, 2022 shows the Hukou tunnel of the Hangzhou-Wenzhou railway in east China's Zhejiang Province, . (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan 2022*

Untitled by Kai, on Flickr

Untitled by Kai, on Flickr

Untitled by Kai, on Flickr

Untitled by Kai, on Flickr

Untitled by Kai, on Flickr

Untitled by Kai, on Flickr

Untitled by Kai, on Flickr

Untitled by Kai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

佳誼 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

佳誼 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

鈴薯 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

佳誼 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

佳誼 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

佳誼 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

佳誼 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

World Vocational College Skills Competition held in Tianjin


World Vocational College Skills Competition held in Tianjin-



english.news.cn





The World Vocational College Skills Competition is held at the national convention and exhibition center in Tianjin, north China, Aug. 19, 2022. The competition, as a part of the World Vocational and Technical Education Development Conference, attracted participants from over 100 countries and regions. (Xinhua/Sun Fanyue)

A competitor participates in a 5G communication network cabling competition during the World Vocational College Skills Competition in Tianjin, north China, Aug. 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Ran)

A competitor shows how to dismantle and maintain engine during the World Vocational College Skills Competition in Tianjin, north China, Aug. 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Sun Fanyue)

Competitors operate mechanism equipment during the World Vocational College Skills Competition in Tianjin, north China, Aug. 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Ran)

Competitors show how to give touches to newborns during the World Vocational College Skills Competition in Tianjin, north China, Aug. 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Ran)

A competitor operates mechanism equipment during the World Vocational College Skills Competition in Tianjin, north China, Aug. 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Ran)

A competitor operates robots during the World Vocational College Skills Competition in Tianjin, north China, Aug. 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Sun Fanyue)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Company in NE China achieves y-o-y growth in Jan.-July


Company in NE China achieves y-o-y growth in Jan.-July-



english.news.cn




Workers are busy at a factory of Harbin Electric Machinery Company Ltd. of Harbin Electric Corporation in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Aug. 19, 2022. Harbin Electric Corporation, a leading Chinese electric machinery maker in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, has achieved year-on-year growth in business revenue, total profit and order volume in the first seven months of the year. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei/Wang Song)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tourists visit scenic spot in Guizhou, SW China


Tourists visit scenic spot in Guizhou, SW China-



english.news.cn






Tourists visit a scenic spot in Bailidujuan administrative area in Bijie, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 20, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Ying)


Aerial photos taken on Aug. 20, 2022 shows a scenic spot in Bailidujuan administrative area in Bijie, southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Yang Ying)

Tourists read books at a bookstore in Bailidujuan administrative area in Bijie, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 20, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Ying)


Photos taken on Aug. 20, 2022 shows tourists in a park in Bailidujuan administrative area in Bijie, southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Photo by Li Hua/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A glimpse of service robots in Beijing


A glimpse of service robots in Beijing-



english.news.cn





A staff member puts items for delivery inside a service robot at a hotel in Chaoyang District of Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 13, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)


A service robot is seen during an expo of the World Robot Conference 2022 (WRC 2022) in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhao Tingting/Ren Chao)

An engineer of a service robot company sets up a delivery robot at Zhongguancun Dongsheng science park in Haidian District of Beijing, capital of China, June 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Jin Haoyuan)


Engineers of a service robot company set up a service robot at Zhongguancun Dongsheng science park in Haidian District of Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 15, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

Engineers of a service robot company have a meeting for a solution at Zhongguancun Dongsheng science park in Haidian District of Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

A service robot moves through a corridor to deliver items at a hotel in Chaoyang District of Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 13, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Women truckers drive change


Zhao Liping, a thin woman who is 1.63 meters tall, does not fit the conventional idea of a truck driver. However, the 33-year-old mother from Bozhou, Anhui province, has been a trucker for 10 years and has driven more than 1.5 million kilometers.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_Interesting story in the link provided_

Zhao Liping (right) and her sister-in-law Yang Xiaojing take shifts driving the truck from Beijing to Wenzhou, Zhejiang province, on July 24.[Photo provided to China Daily]

Zhao Liping, a thin woman who is 1.63 meters tall, does not fit the conventional idea of a truck driver. However, the 33-year-old mother from Bozhou, Anhui province, has been a trucker for 10 years and has driven more than 1.5 million kilometers.

According to an annual report on China's truckers, published by Social Sciences Academic Press in 2020, women make up about 4.2 percent of the 30 million truckers across the country. That means about 1.3 million truckers are female.

Zhao video chats with her daughter on her smartphone in Beijing on July 23.[Photo provided to China Daily]

Zhao Liping secures cargo in Beijing on July 23 before her journey to Wenzhou, East China's Zhejiang province.[Photo provided to China Daily]

After work, she cleans her rearview mirror.[Photo provided to China Daily]

Zhao helps change the spare tire under the vehicle.[Photo provided to China Daily]

Zhao gets into the driver's seat for a pre-trip inspection in Beijing on July 24.[Photo provided to China Daily]

She fuels her truck at a gas station.[Photo provided to China Daily]

A roadside table is set up as she enjoys dinner with her father (left) at a logistics base in Ruian, Zhejiang province, on July 27.[Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Summer camp offers look into Chinese traditions


A series of summer camps and study tours have been organized by the China Soong Ching Ling Science and Culture Center for Young People to foster children's interests in traditional Chinese culture, natural science and social science during the ongoing summer holiday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A series of summer camps and study tours have been organized by the China Soong Ching Ling Science and Culture Center for Young People to foster children's interests in traditional Chinese culture, natural science and social science during the ongoing summer holiday.

For instance, a cultural trip that takes young students to learn about the traditional architectural styles in China in museums has also offered participants opportunity to get a hands on experience in making models of traditional structures, like _sunmao_, meaning wood tenons and joints, as well as learning the skills of drawing porcelain paintings.


A five day camp themed on China's traditional folk music has also been held to widen children's musical horizons by inviting teachers from the Central Conservatory of Music and China Conservatory of Music to give face to face instructions on how to play such traditional instruments as _guzheng _also known as the Chinese zither, and _erhu_, a two-stringed plucked instrument.

Additionally, workshops were set up for students to get closer to intangible cultural heritages including dyeing craft, wood making and pottery making.


[ALL Photos provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

仔仔 紡南 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

仔仔 紡南 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

仔仔 紡南 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

仔仔 紡南 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

仔仔 紡南 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

仔仔 紡南 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

仔仔 紡南 by Moos Wu, on Flickr

仔仔 紡南 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

WRC showcases latest robotic technology, products in Beijing


WRC showcases latest robotic technology, products in Beijing-



english.news.cn




BEIJING, Aug. 20 (Xinhua) -- More than 500 sets of robots from 130 enterprises were displayed at the ongoing World Robot Conference (WRC) 2022 in Beijing, among which over 30 made their world debuts.

The event, held from Aug. 18 to 21, features three major events including forum, expo and competition.

The conference has invited more than 300 experts from 15 countries and regions to share cutting-edge academic achievements and development trends in the field of robotics, such as advanced robotics and automation, AI, machine learning, intelligent manufacturing, brain computer interface (BCI) and intelligent human-machine interaction.

An unmanned delivery vehicle is on display at the World Robot Conference (WRC) 2022 in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 20, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

A smart vending vehicle (front) is on display at the World Robot Conference (WRC) 2022 in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

Visitors learn about how a surgery robot works at the World Robot Conference (WRC) 2022 in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

Visitors learn about how a robot sorts vegetables and fruits at the World Robot Conference (WRC) 2022 in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 19, 2022.(Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

A battery-box production line is on display at the World Robot Conference (WRC) 2022 in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

Visitors look at a cleaning robot at the World Robot Conference (WRC) 2022 in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 18, 2022. . (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

A fruit-picking robot is on display at the World Robot Conference (WRC) 2022 in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

An agricultural drone is on display at the World Robot Conference (WRC) 2022 in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

筱筱 XIAO-XIAO by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr

筱筱 XIAO-XIAO by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr

筱筱 XIAO-XIAO by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr

筱筱 XIAO-XIAO by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr

筱筱 XIAO-XIAO by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr

筱筱 XIAO-XIAO by Alex_Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rural children's horizons expand through the arts


As night fell, children dressed in handmade costumes as monsters and ghosts performed a play they had written themselves for their peers and parents.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A photo shows children getting ready for their performance at a summer art festival in Dayuan village, Hunan province, on Aug 20, 2022. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A photo shows children performing _A Legend of Eternal Night_, a drama written, directed, and performed by the children for a summer art festival in Dayuan village, Hunan province, on Aug 20, 2022. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


Photos show children performing _A Legend of Eternal Night_, a drama written, directed, and performed by the children for a summer art festival in Dayuan village, Hunan province, on Aug 20, 2022. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A photo shows a volunteer teacher kneading a clay sculpture with children at a summer art festival in Dayuan village, Hunan province, on Aug 20, 2022. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A student shows off a piece of clothing made using batik craft at a summer art festival in Dayuan village, Hunan province, on Aug 20, 2022. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A girl shows off her costume before a performance at a summer art festival in Dayuan village, Hunan province, on Aug 20, 2022. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A photo shows a girl painting on a wall in Dayuan village, Hunan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A photo shows volunteer music teachers teaching lessons to students in Dayuan village, Hunan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A photo shows a volunteer music teacher teaching students how to use a _guzheng_ in Dayuan village, Hunan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A photo shows volunteer music teachers teaching guitar lessons to students in Dayuan village, Hunan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Old dry well provides water once more


Water has gushed out of an old well in Cangzhou, Hebei province, after being dry for about four decades.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Water has gushed out of an old well in Cangzhou, Hebei province, after being dry for about four decades.

The well, located in Youfangkou village in Dongguang county, is 10 meters deep and has a history going back at least 600 years.

It came alive in 2019 and was discovered by local residents. At the time, the water was about 3 meters deep. It is now 7 meters.

"All the indexes of the well's water meet the standard for drinking water," said Sun Hongzhong, head of the county's water supply bureau.

In the 1980s, the underground water level in Dongguang county dropped for several reasons, including a long drought, Sun said.

In recent years, the county took steps to curb the overuse of groundwater, and the old well was restored. Nearby residents have begun to get water from it again.

A photo shows water at the bottom of the restored old well in Youfangkou village in Dongguang county, Hebei province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A villager drinks water from the restored old well in Youfangkou village in Dongguang county, Hebei province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]





Villagers draw water from the restored old well in Youfangkou village in Dongguang county, Hebei province. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Yuxi-Chuxiong expressway opens to traffic


The opening ceremony of the Yuxi-Chuxiong expressway, constructed by the 5th bureau of China Railway Engineering Corporation, was held at the toll station of Shuangbai county, Chuxiong prefecture, Yunnan province on August 26, 2022.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Aerial photos taken on Aug 26, 2022, shows a section of the Yuxi-Chuxiong expressway linking Yuxi city and Chuxiong Yi autonomous prefecture in Southwest China's Yunnan province. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

An expressway linking Yuxi city and Chuxiong Yi autonomous prefecture in Southwest China's Yunnan province opened to traffic on Friday.

A photo taken on Aug 24, 2022, shows the Lyuzhijiang Bridge of the Yuxi-Chuxiong expressway linking Yuxi city and Chuxiong Yi autonomous prefecture in Southwest China's Yunnan province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Aerial photo taken on Aug. 26, 2022 shows a car arriving at the Shuangbai toll station of the Yuxi-Chuxiong Expressway in southwest China's Yunnan Province. The 191-km Yuxi-Chuxiong Expressway opened to traffic on Friday. It has reduced the travel time between Yuxi and Chuxiong, both in southwest China's Yunnan Province, to one hour and a half. (Xinhua/Jiang Wenyao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

All open flames of wildfires in Chongqing put out


All open flames of wildfires in Chongqing put out-



english.news.cn






Volunteers transfer rescue supplies in Chongqing, southwest China, Aug. 26, 2022. All open flames of the wildfires that broke out in Chongqing recently have been put out as of Friday. Firefighters are still on guard to search for smoke points and clear embers. No casualties have been reported so far. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)


Firefighters, armed police and volunteers transfer fire extinguishers in Xiema subdistrict of Beibei District of Chongqing, southwest China, Aug. 26, 2022. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)

A firefighter prepares to fly a drone to patrol the forest in Chongqing, southwest China, Aug. 26, 2022. No casualties have been reported so far. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

Rescuers holding extinguishers walk up towards the mountain in Chongqing, southwest China, Aug. 26, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Quanchao)

People transfer rescue supplies up towards the mountain in Xiema subdistrict of Beibei District of Chongqing, southwest China, Aug. 26, 2022. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)


Volunteers transport rescuers and deliver rescue supplies by motorcycle up towards the mountain in Xiema subdistrict of Beibei District of Chongqing, southwest China, Aug. 26, 2022. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In pics: 2022 World New Energy Vehicle Congress in Beijing


In pics: 2022 World New Energy Vehicle Congress in Beijing-



english.news.cn





Visitors learn about fast-charging battery technology during the 2022 World New Energy Vehicle Congress in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 26, 2022. The 2022 World New Energy Vehicle Congress opened in Beijing and Hainan both online and offline on Friday. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

Visitors watch a new energy car replacing its battery during the 2022 World New Energy Vehicle Congress in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 26, 2022. . (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

A Mercedes-EQ new energy car is displayed during the 2022 World New Energy Vehicle Congress in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 26, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

A visitor experiences a new energy car during the 2022 World New Energy Vehicle Congress in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 26, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)


Visitors watch a hydrogen fuel heavy truck during the 2022 World New Energy Vehicle Congress in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 26, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

Visitors learn about a hydrogen fuel battery-powered installation during the 2022 World New Energy Vehicle Congress in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 26, 2022.(Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rural women in SW China's Guizhou make creative cultural products to increase income


Rural women in SW China's Guizhou make creative cultural products to increase income -



english.news.cn




Women embroider on fans in Shanwangmiao Village of Qingyan Township in Guiyang, capital of southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 26, 2022. In recent years, local authorities of Guiyang have carried out a project to boost creative cultural products and help rural women increase their income. More than 2,000 local women have participated in the project, working on creative cultural products such as embroidery and batik. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1O0A2613L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A2619L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

1O0A2780L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A2803L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A2593L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr
1O0A2782L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong August 26th 2022*

The Iconic Peak Tram (Funicular Railway) Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Peak Tram (Funicular Railway) Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Peak Tram (Funicular Railway) Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Peak Tram (Funicular Railway) Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Peak Tram (Funicular Railway) Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Peak Tram (Funicular Railway) Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Peak Tram (Funicular Railway) Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Peak Tram (Funicular Railway) Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong ... August 26th 2022*

The Iconic Peak Tram (Funicular Railway) Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Peak Tram (Funicular Railway) Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Peak Tram (Funicular Railway) Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Peak Tram (Funicular Railway) Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Peak Tram (Funicular Railway) Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Peak Tram (Funicular Railway) Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Peak Tram (Funicular Railway) Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Peak Tram (Funicular Railway) Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan ... 2018-2020*

Untitled by Robert Joseph Jacobson, on Flickr

Untitled by Robert Joseph Jacobson, on Flickr

Untitled by Robert Joseph Jacobson, on Flickr

Untitled by Robert Joseph Jacobson, on Flickr

Untitled by Robert Joseph Jacobson, on Flickr

Untitled by Robert Joseph Jacobson, on Flickr

Untitled by Robert Joseph Jacobson, on Flickr

Untitled by Robert Joseph Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chongqing by Iurii Shirkin, on Flickr
Chongqing skyline by Iurii Shirkin, on Flickr
Chongqing by Iurii Shirkin, on Flickr
Chongqing skyline by Iurii Shirkin, on Flickr
Chongqing by Iurii Shirkin, on Flickr
Chongqing by Iurii Shirkin, on Flickr
Chongqing by Iurii Shirkin, on Flickr
Chongqing by Iurii Shirkin, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong ... August 2022*
IMG_20220805_235426 by T1 ., on Flickr
IMG_20220805_235714 by T1 ., on Flickr
IMG_20220805_235729 by T1 ., on Flickr
IMG_20220805_235205 by T1 ., on Flickr
20220812151306_IMG_1739 by T1 ., on Flickr
20220812175025_IMG_1916 by T1 ., on Flickr
IMG_2287 by T1 ., on Flickr
20220812191829_IMG_2132 by T1 ., on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_5294 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09109 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_5281 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_5246 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09146 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_5268 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_5300 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC09137 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Residents in Chongqing see off firefighters from Yunnan







www.chinadaily.com.cn





A firefighter from Yunnan province gives a "finger heart" to residents in Beibei district of Southwest China's Chongqing, Aug 28, 2022. Over 300 firefighters from Yunnan province left Chongqing after all open flames of the wildfires that broke out in Chongqing recently had been put out. [Photo/Xinhua]

A firefighter from Yunnan province bids farewell to residents in Beibei district of Southwest China's Chongqing, Aug 28, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]




Residents see off firefighters from Yunnan province in Beibei district of Southwest China's Chongqing, Aug 28, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

<em>The Little Mermaid</em> returns to Beijing


The National Ballet of China staged its production The Little Mermaid at Tianqiao Theater in Beijing, marking the production's 10th anniversary since its premiere in 2012.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




The National Ballet of China staged its production _The Little Mermaid_ at Tianqiao Theater in Beijing, marking the production's 10th anniversary since its premiere in 2012.

The symphony orchestra of the National Ballet of China performed the music by composer Lera Auerbach under the baton of conductor Zhang Yi. The performance will run until Aug 30.

Premiered by the Royal Danish Ballet in 2005 to mark the 200th anniversary of Danish author Hans Christian Andersen's birth, the ballet piece was a classic by US artistic director and chief choreographer of the Hamburg Ballet John Neumeier.

Scenes from _The Little Mermaid_. [Photos provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In pics: Chengdu Motor Show 2022


In pics: Chengdu Motor Show 2022-



english.news.cn





Visitors view a Buick car from SAIC-GM, a joint venture between Shanghai-based SAIC Motor and General Motors, at the Chengdu Motor Show 2022 in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Aug. 26, 2022. The motor show, with the participation of some 1,600 cars of more than 100 brands from home and abroad, kicked off here Friday. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)

Visitors view cars from XPENG Motors at the Chengdu Motor Show 2022 in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Aug. 26, 2022. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)

A visitor takes photos of a car from Hozon Auto at the Chengdu Motor Show 2022 in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Aug. 26, 2022. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)

Photo taken on Aug. 26, 2022 shows the Chengdu Motor Show 2022 held in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province. . (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)

Visitors view a Lynk & Co concept car at the Chengdu Motor Show 2022 in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Aug. 26, 2022. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)

Visitors experience a car from BYD at the Chengdu Motor Show 2022 in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Aug. 26, 2022.(Xinhua/Shen Bohan)

Visitors experience a car from Rising Auto at the Chengdu Motor Show 2022 in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Aug. 26, 2022.(Xinhua/Shen Bohan)

Visitors take photos of a car from BYD at the Chengdu Motor Show 2022 in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Aug. 26, 2022. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Freshmen come to register at Peking University


Freshmen come to register at Peking University-



english.news.cn





A freshman (1st L) registers at Peking University in Beijing, capital of China, on Aug. 28, 2022. Freshmen came to register at Peking University on Sunday. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

A freshman makes a fingerprint onto a painting while registering at Peking University in Beijing, capital of China, on Aug. 28, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

A freshman (R) walks on the campus of Peking University in Beijing, capital of China, on Aug. 28, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

A freshman poses for a photo at Peking University in Beijing, capital of China, on Aug. 28, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

A medical worker takes a swab sample from a freshman for nucleic acid (COVID-19) test at Peking University in Beijing, capital of China, on Aug. 28, 2022. Freshmen came to register at Peking University on Sunday. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

SW China's Guizhou makes efforts to ensure supply of water amid drought


SW China's Guizhou makes efforts to ensure supply of water amid drought-



english.news.cn





A villager pumps water to irrigate rice fields in Daxing Village of Shixi Township, Tongzi County of Zunyi City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 24, 2022. China's national observatory issued an orange alert for drought on Friday as heatwaves persisted in multiple regions.

Parts of Guizhou are suffering from drought, according to the National Meteorological Center.

In order to ensure the people's production and living water, departments at all levels in Guizhou have devoted to fighting drought and made every effort to ensure the supply of drinking water and agricultural irrigating water. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

Villagers collect water at a temporary water collection site in Tianshan Village of Fenshui Township, Wuchuan County of Zunyi City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 25, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)


Officials check rice damage caused by drought in Tangshan Village of Shixi Township, Tongzi County of Zunyi City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 24, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

Volunteers deliver water for villagers in Qiaojia Township, Yanhe County of Tongren City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 26, 2022.. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

Villagers collect water at a temporary water collection site in Tianshan Village of Fenshui Township, Wuchuan County of Zunyi City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Aug. 25, 2022.. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_2749 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_2761 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_2678 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_2690 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_2700 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_2858 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_2724 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_2810 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Highlights for upcoming CIFTIS draw attention


Some highlights of the upcoming China International Fair for Trade in Services drew the media's attention at Shougang Park and the China National Convention Center in Beijing.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A CIFTIS logo is seen at Shougang Park in Beijing on Aug 29, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Some highlights of the upcoming China International Fair for Trade in Services drew the media's attention at Shougang Park and the China National Convention Center in Beijing.

The 2022 CIFTIS, which is scheduled to be held at these two venues from Aug 31 to Sept 5, will showcase the country's cutting-edge technologies that support service industry development.

From two-armed robots and VR equipment to GTVerse, people can experience how their lives will be changed in the near future by enjoying high-quality services.

A staff member set up the Beijing Financial Street pavilion for CIFTIS at Shougang Park in Beijing on Aug 29, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


Staff members prepare pavilions for CIFTIS at Shougang Park in Beijing on Aug 29, 2022. [Photos/Xinhua]

A staff member adjusts a robot at the China National Convention Center in Beijing on Aug 28, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A staff member experiences GTVerse at the China National Convention Center in Beijing on Aug 28, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A staff member draws with the aid of VR equipment at the China National Convention Center in Beijing on Aug 28, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A journalist takes photos of C919 model plane at the China National Convention Center in Beijing on Aug 28, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Preview of 2022 CIFTIS


*
Bullet train models are on display at the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS), in Beijing, Aug. 28, 2022.(Photo/China News Service)
A C919 model is on display at the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS), Aug. 28, 2022. (Photo/China News Service)
A Tesla Model 3 at the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services, in Beijing, Aug. 28, 2022.(Photo/China News Service)
The Sinopharm Group exhibition booth at the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services, in Beijing, Aug. 28, 2022.(Photo/China News Service)

A reporter experiences a flight program at the Epson exhibition booth at the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services, in Beijing, Aug. 28, 2022.(Photo/China News Service)
A Thai exhibition booth at the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services, in Beijing, Aug. 28, 2022.(Photo/China News Service)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Youth Square in Fuzhou becomes popular spot for visitors


*
Dubbed "the Bund of Fuzhou," the Youth Square has become a popular spot for visitors.

Tourists visit the Youth Square in Fuzhou, Aug. 28, 2022. (Photos/China News Service)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Chinese spirit brand Moutai opens ice cream shop in Beijing


*
Photo taken on Aug. 29, 2022 shows the three flavors of Moutai ice cream sold at a shop in Beijing. (Photo: China News Service/ Jia Tianyong)

Chinese spirit brand Moutai opened its first ice cream shop in Beijing on Monday.

The ice cream has become an internet sensation and is being sought by a large number of consumers across China.

People wait in line to buy Moutai ice cream at a shop in Beijing, Aug. 29, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/ Jia Tianyong)

A woman shows the Moutai ice cream she has bought at a shop in Beijing, Aug. 29, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/ Jia Tianyong)


Customers try Moutai ice cream at a shop in Beijing, Aug. 29, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/ Jia Tianyong)

A customer buys Moutai ice cream at a shop in Beijing, Aug. 29, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/ Jia Tianyong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Night camping close to whale sharks in aquarium draws visitors in Zhuhai, S China


Night camping close to whale sharks in aquarium draws visitors in Zhuhai, S China-



english.news.cn






Visitors view marine life at Chimelong Ocean Kingdom in the evening in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, Aug. 27, 2022. Chimelong Ocean Kingdom in Zhuhai of south China's Guangdong Province has launched the night camping service at its whale shark hall. Visitors could spend the night in tents here and observe the giant creatures closely. With the instruction given by staff members, people can also learn more knowledge about the whale shark, which is the world's largest fish species. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)





Visitors observe whale sharks at Chimelong Ocean Kingdom in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, Aug. 27, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

2022 AVC Cup for Women 5th-6th place classification: Chinese Taipei vs. the Philippines


2022 AVC Cup for Women 5th-6th place classification: Chinese Taipei vs. the Philippines-



english.news.cn




Taipei, Aug. 30 (CNA) Taiwan finished fifth at the 2022 AVC Cup for Women after sweeping hosts Philippines *28-26, 25-21, 25-21*, at the PhilSports Arena in Pasig City on Monday.

Chinese Taipei's Liu Shuang-Ling (Top) spikes the ball during the 5th-6th place classification match between Chinese Taipei and the Philippines in the 2022 AVC Cup for Women at the Philsports Arena in Pasig City, the Philippines, Aug. 29, 2022. (Xinhua/Rouelle Umali)

The Philippines' Rosemarie Vargas tries to save the ball during the 5th-6th place classification match between Chinese Taipei and the Philippines in the 2022 AVC Cup for Women at the Philsports Arena in Pasig City, the Philippines, Aug. 29, 2022. (Xinhua/Rouelle Umali)

The Philippines' Celine Domingo (1st L) spikes the ball during the 5th-6th place classification match between Chinese Taipei and the Philippines in the 2022 AVC Cup for Women at the Philsports Arena in Pasig City, the Philippines, Aug. 29, 2022. (Xinhua/Rouelle Umali)

Chinese Taipei's Kan Ko-Hui (2nd R) spikes the ball during the 5th-6th place classification match between Chinese Taipei and the Philippines in the 2022 AVC Cup for Women at the Philsports Arena in Pasig City, the Philippines, Aug. 29, 2022. (Xinhua/Rouelle Umali)

Chinese Taipei's Chang Li-Wen celebrates after scoring a point during the 5th-6th place classification match between Chinese Taipei and the Philippines in the 2022 AVC Cup for Women at the Philsports Arena in Pasig City, the Philippines, Aug. 29, 2022. (Xinhua/Rouelle Umali)

Players of the Philippines celebrate after scoring a point during the 5th-6th place classification match between Chinese Taipei and the Philippines in the 2022 AVC Cup for Women at the Philsports Arena in Pasig City, the Philippines, Aug. 29, 2022. (Xinhua/Rouelle Umali)

Chinese Taipei's Chang Li-Wen (Top L) spikes the ball during the 5th-6th place classification match between Chinese Taipei and the Philippines in the 2022 AVC Cup for Women at the Philsports Arena in Pasig City, the Philippines, Aug. 29, 2022. (Xinhua/Rouelle Umali)

Players of Chinese Taipei celebrate after scoring a point during the 5th-6th place classification match between Chinese Taipei and the Philippines in the 2022 AVC Cup for Women at the Philsports Arena in Pasig City, the Philippines, Aug. 29, 2022. (Xinhua/Rouelle Umali)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC04537 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC04460 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC04645 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_3349 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC04502 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC04451 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC04421 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC04566 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

National Art Museum ignites students' interest in Silk Road


To nurture children's understanding and cultivate their knowledge of the Silk Road, the National Art Museum of China in Beijing recently invited 50 primary students to a public program specially focusing on the Silk road.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




To nurture children's understanding and cultivate their knowledge of the Silk Road, the National Art Museum of China in Beijing recently invited 50 primary students to a public program specially focusing on the Silk road.

Tours were given to them at _Silk Road: Artists Rendezvous_, an exhibition to celebrate the spirit of the old Silk Road and enhance exchanges among cultures. A 20-meter-long piece of paper was laid out at the museum for young visitors to create, the group were joined by Wu Weishan, director of the National Art Museum of China and an artist in his own right.

Wu said that students' work made at the site showed interest and influence in different cultures and conducting dialogues with the world.

Wu Weishan director of the National Art Museum of China paints with primary students. [Photo provided to China Daily]


Primary students at _Silk Road: Artists Rendezvous_, an exhibition to celebrate the spirit of the old Silk Road. [Photos provided to China Daily]


Students paint to express their feelings after touring the exhibition. [Photos provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Diverse new vehicles shine at auto show


Various kinds of new vehicles shine at the 25th Chengdu Motor Show in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A visitor takes photos of a vehicle on display at the 25th Chengdu Motor Show in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province on Aug 26, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Various kinds of new vehicles shine at the 25th Chengdu Motor Show in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province.

The auto show attracted about 1,600 vehicles from over a hundred auto brands from home and abroad.

This year's Chengdu Motor Show was originally scheduled to be held from Aug 26 to Sept 4 but was suspended for five days from Aug 30 due to COVID 19 prevention and control measures.


Visitors experience selected vehicles at the 25th Chengdu Motor Show in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province on Aug 26, 2022. [Photos/Xinhua]

A Chery Kid Space is on display at the 25th Chengdu Motor Show in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province on Aug 26, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A new generation of Land Rover Sport vehicle is on display at the 26th Chengdu Motor Show in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province on Aug 26, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A new Lamborghini Urus vehicle is on display at the 26th Chengdu Motor Show in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province on Aug 26, 2022. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In Ningxia, life mimics a master painting


Forty-seven hectares of blossoming sunflowers on Helan Mountain in the Ningxia Hui autonomous region form a golden scene that reminds people of paintings by Vincent van Gogh.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Forty-seven hectares of blossoming sunflowers on Helan Mountain in the Ningxia Hui autonomous region form a golden scene that reminds people of paintings by Vincent van Gogh.

Throngs of residents and tourists came to take photos, draw and paint as the local government hosted a sunflower-oriented culture, tourism and art festival in late August. They were invited to paint sunflowers on a long, transparent plastic sheet and write the names of animals around the mountain, or paint their images in a call to the public to protect nature.

The event, which showcases the special landscape of the mountain, aims to enrich the tourism experience and promote rural vitalization, local authorities said.

Residents and tourists came to take photos, draw and paint in the sunflower fields of Helan Mountain in the Ningxia Hui autonomous region in late August. [Photos by Su Yong/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Man devoted to making traditional Chinese writing brush for 6 decades


*

Zhou Pengcheng ties up a pen root before the brush head is installed into the penholder at Jinxian county, Nanchang, east China's Jiangxi Province. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Zhankun)

Zhou, nearly 70, is an expert and inheritor of writing brush making.

The "scholar's four jewels" - writing brush, ink stick, ink slab and paper, are traditional writing tools in Chinese culture and writing brush is at the top.

Wengang township, which has more than 1,600 years of history in making writing brush, is regarded as the "ancient capital of Chinese writing brush" and "hometown of Chinese writing brush".
Zhou Pengcheng holds a giant writing brush at Jinxian county, Nanchang, east China's Jiangxi Province. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Zhankun)

Zhou Pengcheng writes with hand-made brush at Jinxian county, Nanchang, east China's Jiangxi Province. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Zhankun)
Zhou Pengcheng removes grease on animal fur by soaking the fur into alkaline matter composed of plant ash, whiteash and mu at Jinxian county, Nanchang, east China's Jiangxi Province. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Zhankun)

Zhou Pengcheng combs hair at Jinxian county, Nanchang, east China's Jiangxi Province. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Zhankun

Zhou Pengcheng checks the brush at Jinxian county, Nanchang, east China's Jiangxi Province. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Zhankun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Joint exhibition of tri-colored glazed potteries held in Zhengzhou, C China - People's Daily Online


A visitor views an exhibit during a joint exhibition of tri-colored glazed potteries in Zhengzh



en.people.cn





Visitors view exhibits and take photos during a joint exhibition of tri-colored glazed potteries in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, Aug. 30, 2022.

The joint exhibition displayed more than 300 tri-colored glazed potteries of the Tang Dynasty (618-907) unearthed from 10 kilns of five provinces in China. (Xinhua/Li An)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

BA0W5688_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W5654_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W5659_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W5663 by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W5723 by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W5710_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W5694_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W5684_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China Focus: Schools kickstart new semester with effective COVID control


China Focus: Schools kickstart new semester with effective COVID control-



english.news.cn




_Much more information in the provided link_

BEIJING, Sept. 1 (Xinhua) -- School bells rang again across China, as tens of millions of primary and middle school students started the fall semester on Thursday in compliance with COVID-19 control requirements.

At 8 a.m., Li Mingxin, headmaster of Beijing Primary School, stood at the school gate watching students wearing masks stream into the campus through temperature measuring equipment.

"Seven days ahead of the school day, all teachers and students reported their health conditions. Today, all people on the campus must show their negative nucleic acid test certificate taken within 48 hours," Li said.

More than 1.6 million primary and middle school students as well as 600,000 kindergarten children in Beijing returned to classrooms for the new semester on Thursday.

Li Yi, a spokesperson from the Beijing municipal education commission, said schools have been required to screen the health conditions of all teachers, students, and employees seven days before the school opening.

Children wash their hands at a kindergarten in Xuhui District of east China's Shanghai, Sept. 1, 2022. Many schools in China kicked off a new school year on Thursday. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)

Children play with toys at a kindergarten in Xuhui District of east China's Shanghai, Sept. 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)

Students arrive at the Experimental Primary School of RDFZ (the High School Affiliated to Renmin University of China) in Haidian District of Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

Children draw pictures at a kindergarten in Xuhui District of east China's Shanghai, Sept. 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)

Students attend their first class of a new semester at the Experimental Primary School of RDFZ (The High School Affiliated to Renmin University of China) in Haidian District of Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

Students arrive at the Experimental Primary School of RDFZ (the High School Affiliated to Renmin University of China) in Haidian District of Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China-Europe freight train from Turkmenistan arrives at China's Xi'an


China-Europe freight train from Turkmenistan arrives at China's Xi'an-



english.news.cn








A China-Europe freight train arrives at Xi'an international port in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Aug. 31, 2022. The freight train loaded with raw materials of liquorice, a Chinese medicinal herb, which departed from Turkmenistan, arrived at the Xi'an international port in Shaanxi Province on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)


Aerial photos taken on Aug. 31, 2022 shows a China-Europe freight train arriving at Xi'an international port in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province.. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Students across China return for new school year







www.chinadaily.com.cn





First-year students from Nanjing Fuzimiao Primary School participate in a ceremony at the Confucius Temple in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu province, Aug 31, 2022. [Photo by Su Yang/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Children exercise with traditional sports practices at a kindergarten in Changxing county of Huzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, Aug 31, 2022. [Photo by Tan Yunfeng/for chinadaily.com.cn]

First-year students take photos at Hongde primary school in Qingzhou, East China's Shandong province, Aug 31, 2022. [Photo by Wang Jilin/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Students take part in a traffic safety lesson at a primary school in Hefei, East China's Anhui province, Aug 31, 2022. [Photo by Xie Chen/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Students take part in an activity held for first-year students at a primary school in Cangshan district of Fuzhou, East China's Fujian province, Aug 31, 2022. [Photo by Xie Guiming/for chinadaily.com.cn]

A police officer guides students down from a school bus during an exercise at a primary school in Deqing county of Huzhou, East China's Zhejiang province, Aug 31, 2022. [Photo by Wang Zheng/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan ... 2022*

Untitled by Kai, on Flickr

Untitled by Kai, on Flickr

Untitled by Kai, on Flickr

Untitled by Kai, on Flickr

Untitled by Kai, on Flickr

Untitled by Kai, on Flickr

Untitled by Kai, on Flickr

Untitled by Kai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

E China's village integrates night economy with tourism industry to promote rural development


E China's village integrates night economy with tourism industry to promote rural development-



english.news.cn




Tourists visit Hongcun Village in Yixian County, east China's Anhui Province, Aug. 31, 2022. Hongcun Village deeply integrates night economy with tourism industry to promote rural development. (Xinhua/Zhou Mu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC7258 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC7676 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC7431 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC7252 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_IMG5850 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC7204 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_IMG5891 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC7262 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts conduct extravehicular activities


China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts conduct extravehicular activities-



english.news.cn




Screen images captured at Beijing Aerospace Control Center on Sept. 1, 2022 shows Shenzhou-14 astronauts Chen Dong , Liu Yang conducting extravehicular activities (EVAs) at the space station lab module Wentian. China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts Chen Dong and Liu Yang successfully exited the space station lab module Wentian on Thursday to conduct EVAs, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA). (Photos by Li Jie/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: Aug 26 – Sept 1


Ten photos from across China: Aug 26 – Sept 1




www.chinadaily.com.cn





People stroll on a stone bridge on Saturday that used to be submerged under water, after Poyang Lake, China's largest freshwater lake, shrank due to a continuous drought in Duchang county, Jiangxi province. The bridge, which dates to the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644), has attracted a large number of visitors. LI JIE/FOR CHINA DAILY

A rider demonstrates his skills on Saturday during China Open Horse Racing in Hohhot, Inner Mongolia autonomous region. A series of races and equestrian performances were held during the two-day event, which concluded on Sunday. LIU WENHUA/CHINA NEWS SERVICE

A student raises his hand to ask a question during orientation day at an elementary school in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on Sunday. The event gave newcomers a chance to better get to know the school. SHAO DAN/FOR CHINA DAILY

Tourists wearing _hanfu_, traditional Chinese attire, examine a lantern in the Nanfeng business district in Hongqiao, Shanghai, on Sunday. Lanterns decorated with riddles written in Chinese characters are hung across the district, as Mid-Autumn Festival draws near. The festival falls on Sept 10 this year. CHEN FEI/XINHUA

A volunteer from Jiangsu University demonstrates traditional Chinese etiquette to primary school students in Zhenjiang, Jiangsu province, on Monday. The event, taking place a few days before the start of the new school year on Thursday, aims to showcase the charm of traditional Chinese culture. SHI YUCHENG/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

2022 Hunan (International) General Aviation Industry Expo kicks off


2022 Hunan (International) General Aviation Industry Expo kicks off-



english.news.cn






Visitors experience flight simulators during the 2022 Hunan (International) General Aviation Industry Expo at the Changsha International Convention and Exhibition Center in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Sept. 1, 2022. The 2022 Hunan (International) General Aviation Industry Expo opened here on Thursday. The expo comprises a static exhibition at the Changsha International Convention and Exhibition Center in Changsha and an air show at the Lusong Airport of Zhuzhou City, both in central China's Hunan Province. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)


Visitors are seen during the 2022 Hunan (International) General Aviation Industry Expo at the Changsha International Convention and Exhibition Center in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Sept. 1, 2022.(Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)

A helicopter is displayed during the 2022 Hunan (International) General Aviation Industry Expo at the Changsha International Convention and Exhibition Center in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Sept. 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)

A gyroplane performs during an air show, which is a part of the 2022 Hunan (International) General Aviation Industry Expo, at the Lusong Airport of Zhuzhou City, central China's Hunan Province, Sept. 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Sihan)

Pilots of gyroplanes wave to the audience after their performance during an air show, which is a part of the 2022 Hunan (International) General Aviation Industry Expo, at the Lusong Airport of Zhuzhou City, central China's Hunan Province, Sept. 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Sihan)

Visitors are seen during the 2022 Hunan (International) General Aviation Industry Expo at the Changsha International Convention and Exhibition Center in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Sept. 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Zeguo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

2022 World Artificial Intelligence Conference held in Shanghai


2022 World Artificial Intelligence Conference held in Shanghai-



english.news.cn




_For more information about this event use the provided link._
Various AI robots and smart equipment are seen at the 2022 World Artificial Intelligence Conference (WAIC) in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 1, 2022. With the theme of "Intelligent Connectivity, Infinite Multiverse", this year's WAIC kicked off in China's Shanghai on Thursday. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


China's top 100 archaeological findings in past 100 years on display in Henan


*

A bronze human head wearing a gold mask is on show during the exhibition featuring China's top 100 archaeological discoveries in the past century in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, Sept. 1, 2022. (Photo provided to China News Service)

Visitors view exhibits during the exhibition featuring China's top 100 archaeological discoveries in the past century in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, Sept. 1, 2022. (Photo provided to China News Service)

Visitors view terracotta warriors discovered at Emperor Qinshihuang's Mausoleum during the exhibition featuring China's top 100 archaeological discoveries in the past century in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, Sept. 1, 2022. (Photo provided to China News Service)

Visitors view tri-colored glazed pottery of China's Tang Dynasty (618-907) during the exhibition featuring China's top 100 archaeological discoveries in the past century in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, Sept. 1, 2022. (Photo provided to China News Service)

A visitor takes photos of an ancient painting during the exhibition featuring China's top 100 archaeological discoveries in the past century in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, Sept. 1, 2022. (Photo provided to China News Service)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC2273 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC3010 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC2332 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC2769 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC2286 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC2799 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC2254 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC3512 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

AI tech to change people's lives


Artificial intelligence technology will change people's lives in various aspects. This was showcased at the World Artificial Intelligence Conference in Shanghai.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A robot is on display at the World Artificial Intelligence Conference in Shanghai on Aug 31, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Artificial intelligence technology will change people's lives in various aspects. This was showcased at the World Artificial Intelligence Conference in Shanghai.

Apart from China's Shanghai and Hong Kong, the conference, being held at Shanghai World Expo Center from Sept 1 to 3, also has four sub venues in North America, Europe, Singapore and South Korea.

Entitled "Intelligent Connectivity, Infinite Multiverse", the event fully demonstrated the new core technology, industrial track and future scene in the field of artificial intelligence and metaverse.

A vessel is on display at the World Artificial Intelligence Conference in Shanghai on Aug 31, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A smart vehicle is on display at the World Artificial Intelligence Conference in Shanghai on Aug 31, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A robot writes calligraphy at the World Artificial Intelligence Conference in Shanghai on Aug 31, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Quality checking robot arms are on display at the World Artificial Intelligence Conference in Shanghai on Aug 31, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A man enjoys a massage from intelligent medical equipment at the World Artificial Intelligence Conference in Shanghai on Aug 31, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A man interacts with intelligent equipment at the World Artificial Intelligence Conference in Shanghai on Aug 31, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A man wears smart glasses at the World Artificial Intelligence Conference in Shanghai on Aug 31, 2022. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese style exhibits on display during CIFTIS in Beijing


Chinese style exhibits on display during CIFTIS in Beijing-



english.news.cn





A visitor shows a woodblock printing work during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 2, 2022. The 2022 CIFTIS is held in Beijing from Aug. 31 to Sept. 5 at the China National Convention Center and Shougang Park. (Xinhua/Li Xin)

Creative frisbees are seen during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)

A visitor takes photos of an artwork recreated with digital technology during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 2, 2022. The 2022 (Xinhua/Li Xin)

Visitors take photos during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 2, 2022. The 2022 CIFTIS is held in Beijing from Aug. 31 to Sept. 5 at the China National Convention Center and Shougang Park. (Xinhua/Lu Peng)

A painter creates inside painting during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Hao Zhao)

Creative ice creams are seen during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

An exhibit is seen during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)

A staff member (R) shows a dragon-shaped artwork made by straws as a visitor looks on during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Lu Peng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese style exhibits on display during CIFTIS in Beijing


Chinese style exhibits on display during CIFTIS in Beijing-



english.news.cn





A model of the Hall of Prayer for Good Harvest of the Temple of Heaven is seen during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 1, 2022. The 2022 CIFTIS is held in Beijing from Aug. 31 to Sept. 5 at the China National Convention Center and Shougang Park. (Xinhua/Ding Hongfa)

An exhibitor demonstrates handmade wood carving skills during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)

A visitor takes photos of Huamo, steamed buns with elaborate flowery decorations, during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Lu Peng)

Creative products are seen during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

A staff member shows a creative product during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Xin)

An exhibitor makes paper flowers during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Hao Zhao)

Kites are seen during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Hao Zhao)

A staff member (L) and a designer show Chinese traditional Qipao dress during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Lu Peng)

An exhibitor shows shadow play during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Hao Zhao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Highlights of "Snow Lotus-Fang Ying Haute Couture" fashion show at CIFTIS


Highlights of "Snow Lotus-Fang Ying Haute Couture" fashion show at CIFTIS-



english.news.cn





Chinese designer Fang Ying waves to audience during the "Snow Lotus-Fang Ying Haute Couture" fashion show, which is also a part of the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS), at the Shougang Park in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Jianli)

Models present creations of Chinese designer Fang Ying during the "Snow Lotus-Fang Ying Haute Couture" fashion show, which is also a part of the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS), at the Shougang Park in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Jianli)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai ... 2021-2022*
7E523D57-1EA3-406B-88FD-120C38675B9D by Dennis, on Flickr
C787C3C1-2803-47D9-BECC-B15B5491DA13 by Dennis, on Flickr
D5AF750B-FF12-4418-AF3F-FA55E1E47DCC by Dennis, on Flickr
ABBF772F-DF04-420B-80B4-E5E9C4143689 by Dennis, on Flickr
37AF8353-1D0C-43E8-B1DB-55F23AC5DBE1 by Dennis, on Flickr
Shanghai by Dennis, on Flickr
Shanghai by Dennis, on Flickr
Shanghai … by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Changbai Waterfall by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Falls at Changbai Mountain by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Manchukuo Military Department | 伪满军事部 by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Manchukuo Ministry of Justice | 伪满司法部 by Tony Shi, on Flickr

人民大街，长春市 Changchun, China by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Shinkyō by Tony Shi, on Flickr

长春市 Changchun by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Changchun 长春 人民广场 by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong 2022*

Tesla - MG 9599 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Smart - WR 9650 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Maybach - WS 5780 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Mazda - VG 8103 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Jaguar - JX 3111 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Ferrari - NE 5033 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

HKG Car Licence Plate - XP 836 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Ferrari - VZ 835 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The Peak - Officially Victoria Peak, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Peak - Officially Victoria Peak, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Aqua Luna Fishing Junk, Harbour Tours, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Peak - Lions Pavilion, Officially Victoria Peak, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Peak Tram (Funicular Railway) Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Peak - Findlay Path leading to Barker Road + Peak Road, Hong Kong | 37 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Aqua Luna Fishing Junk, Harbour Tours, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Iconic Peak Tram (Funicular Railway) Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai ... 2021-2022*
7E523D57-1EA3-406B-88FD-120C38675B9D by Dennis, on Flickr
C787C3C1-2803-47D9-BECC-B15B5491DA13 by Dennis, on Flickr
D5AF750B-FF12-4418-AF3F-FA55E1E47DCC by Dennis, on Flickr
ABBF772F-DF04-420B-80B4-E5E9C4143689 by Dennis, on Flickr
37AF8353-1D0C-43E8-B1DB-55F23AC5DBE1 by Dennis, on Flickr
Shanghai by Dennis, on Flickr
Shanghai by Dennis, on Flickr
Shanghai … by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Special Exhibit of Glass Artifacts, Palace Museum, Taipei, Taiwan.... 2017*


Qing Glass Game Pieces by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Glass Treasure by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Glass Ornament by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Glass & Gold Box & Bottles by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Glass & Gold Treasure Box by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Glass Bottles by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Glass Ruyi by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Glass Treasure by Gary Todd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Special Exhibit of Glass Artifacts, Palace Museum, Taipei, Taiwan.... 2017*


Qing Glass & Gold Treasure Box by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Glass Inlaid Box by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Glass Inlaid Tripod Ding by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Glass Inlaid Vase by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Glass Inlaid Ornament by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Glass Inlaid Qilin by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Glass Inlaid Tripod Vessel by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Glass Bottle by Gary Todd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Kunming ... 2009*
Kunming East Pagoda by Gary Todd, on Flickr
Kunming East Pagoda by Gary Todd, on Flickr
Kunming Taohuasi Temple by Gary Todd, on Flickr
Kunming Walking Street by Gary Todd, on Flickr
Kunming by Gary Todd, on Flickr
Kunming by Gary Todd, on Flickr
Kunming Walking Street Art by Gary Todd, on Flickr
Kunming by Gary Todd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A6012 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5916 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6041 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5909 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5963 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5881 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A6027 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5839 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*In pics: thematic exhibitions at CIFTIS*





__





In pics: thematic exhibitions at CIFTIS


In pics: thematic exhibitions at CIFTIS-



english.news.cn





Photo taken on Sept. 2, 2022 shows the hygiene and health services exhibition during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China. The 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) is held in Beijing from Aug. 31 to Sept. 5. The six-day event this year has set up nine thematic exhibitions, including cultural and tourism services, education services, hygiene and health services, engineering consulting and construction services, financial services, supply chain and business services, telecommunication computer and information services, sports services and environmental services. (Xinhua/Li Xin)

Photo taken on Sept. 2, 2022 shows a self-driving car at the supply chain and business services exhibition during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)

Photo taken on Sept. 2, 2022 shows the environmental services exhibition during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China. (Xinhua/Han Xu)

Photo taken on Sept. 2, 2022 shows the supply chain and business services exhibition during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)

Photo taken on Sept. 2, 2022 shows the financial services exhibition during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China. (Xinhua/Jin Haoyuan)

Photo taken on Sept. 2, 2022 shows the cultural and tourism services exhibition during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China. (Xinhua/Li Xin)

A visitor experiences an equipment at the hygiene and health services exhibition during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 2, 2022.. (Xinhua/Li Xin)

Staff members demonstrate traditional Chinese medicine (TCM) processing skills at the hygiene and health services exhibition during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Lu Peng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Global investment and trade fair opens in Fujian


The 22nd China International Fair for Investment and Trade kicked off in Xiamen, Southeast China's Fujian province, on Thursday, themed "Global Development: Sharing Digital Opportunities, Investing in Green Future".




www.chinadaily.com.cn




The 22nd China International Fair for Investment and Trade kicked off in Xiamen, Southeast China's Fujian province, on Thursday, themed "Global Development: Sharing Digital Opportunities, Investing in Green Future".

The fair covers an exhibition area of 120,000 square meters, with exhibitors from more than 60 countries and regions participating in it.

A series of forums and meetings will be held during the trade fair, focusing on high-level opening-up, joint construction of the Belt and Road, BRICS cooperation as well as the economic exchanges under the RCEP mechanism.

People visit the 22nd China International Fair for Investment and Trade in Xiamen, Southeast China's Fujian province, Sept 8, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

People visit the booth of South Korea during the 22nd China International Fair for Investment and Trade in Xiamen, Southeast China's Fujian province, Sept 8, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Exhibitors show saki and cake from Nagasaki of Japan during the 22nd China International Fair for Investment and Trade in Xiamen, Southeast China's Fujian province, Sept 8, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A model of Embraer E190-E2 aircraft from Brasil is on display during the 22nd China International Fair for Investment and Trade in Xiamen, Southeast China's Fujian province, Sept 8, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

People visit the booth of Chinese battery producer Contemporary Amperex Technology Co Ltd during the 22nd China International Fair for Investment and Trade in Xiamen, Southeast China's Fujian province, Sept 8, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Performers play ethnic instruments at the pavilion of Inner Mongolia autonomous region during the 22nd China International Fair for Investment and Trade in Xiamen, Southeast China's Fujian province, Sept 8, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Hong Kong pavilion attracts visitors during the 22nd China International Fair for Investment and Trade in Xiamen, Southeast China's Fujian province, Sept 8, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

The Gulangyu Forum is held during the 22nd China International Fair for Investment and Trade in Xiamen, Southeast China's Fujian province, Sept 8, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rescue underway in quake-hit Sichuan


Rescue underway in quake-hit Sichuan-



english.news.cn




_Many more photos in the provided link_


_Cellphone photo taken on Sept. 7, 2022 shows rescuers sending earthquake relief supplies to Moxi Town of Luding County, southwest China's Sichuan Province. (Photo by Hong Fule/Xinhua)

Rescuers transfer an injured person in the earthquake-hit Moxi Town of Luding County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 7, 2022. (Photo by Duan Lixin/Xinhua)

A rescuer searches for trapped people after earthquake on a helicopter in southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 6, 2022. (Photo by Hu Jianjun/Xinhua)

Rescuers work at an earthquake-hit area in southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 6, 2022. (Photo by Cheng Xueli/Xinhua)

Psychological experts communicate with children at a quake relief shelter in Moxi Town of Luding County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 8, 2022. (Photo by Duan Lixin/Xinhua)

Rescuers deliver supplies via a temporary mountain road near Moxi Town of Luding County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 8, 2022. Some villagers living in the mountains near Moxi Town failed to evacuate because of damaged roads and had to set up temporary tents in relatively safe areas after a 6.8-magnitude earthquake jolted Luding County in Sichuan Province. The relief supplies, including drinking water and tents, were delivered by rescuers and volunteers via temporary bridges and mountain roads. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)

Medical workers conduct an operation for an injured person after earthquake in southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 6, 2022. (Photo by Zhao Zhihong/Xinhua)

Helicopters arrive in the earthquake-hit Luding County, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 6, 2022. (Photo by Liu Xingyu/Xinhua)_


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Farmers harvest raspberries in NE China's Liaoning


Farmers harvest raspberries in NE China's Liaoning-



english.news.cn





Photo taken on Sept. 6, 2022 shows some grown raspberries at a refrigeration plant in Dengshipuzi Township of Faku County, northeast China's Liaoning Province. Farmers in Dengshipuzi Township has more than 10 years of experience in growing raspberries which yields over 300 tons of the fruits annually. And at least 90 percent of this fruit are exported to countries like Japan, South Korea and the United States. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)

Farmers harvest raspberries at a raspberry planting base in Dengshipuzi Township of Faku County, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Sept. 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)

A farmer moves just-harvested raspberries at a raspberry planting base in Dengshipuzi Township of Faku County, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Sept. 6, 2022.(Xinhua/Yang Qing)

A farmer transports just-harvested raspberries at a raspberry planting base in Dengshipuzi Township of Faku County, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Sept. 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)

A farmer prepares to transport just-harvested raspberries at a raspberry planting base in Dengshipuzi Township of Faku County, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Sept. 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)

A staff member selects raspberries at a refrigeration plant in Dengshipuzi Township of Faku County, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Sept. 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Fully loaded fishing ships return to port from first sails after fishing ban in E China


Fully loaded fishing ships return to port from first sails after fishing ban in E China-



english.news.cn








Fishermen unload their catch at Jimiya fishing port in Xihai'an (West Coast) New Area in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Sept. 7, 2022. Fully loaded fishing ships returned to the port from their first sails after a four-month fishing ban lifted not long ago. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)

A fish dealer loads his procurement at Jimiya fishing port in Xihai'an (West Coast) New Area in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Sept. 7, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)

A fisherman displays his catch at Jimiya fishing port in Xihai'an (West Coast) New Area in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Sept. 7, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)

Fish dealers make procurement at Jimiya fishing port in Xihai'an (West Coast) New Area in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Sept. 7, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)

Fish dealers make procurement at Jimiya fishing port in Xihai'an (West Coast) New Area in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Sept. 7, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

County in China's Shaanxi transforms ecological resources to green economy


County in China's Shaanxi transforms ecological resources to green economy-



english.news.cn





Aerial photo taken on Sept. 6, 2022 shows a view of Ningqiang County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province. As the headwater region of the Hanjiang River, the largest tributary of the Yangtze River, Ningqiang County has closed ten mines and promoted a series of ecological protection projects for environmental protection in recent years. The county has also promoted the production of agricultural products including tea, fruit, vegetables, etc., managing and transforming ecological resources to green economy. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

Aerial photo taken on Sept. 8, 2022 shows a tea garden in Ningqiang County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

Aerial photo taken on Sept. 6, 2022 shows villagers harvesting rice in Xigou Village of Ningqiang County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

Staff members take care of soilless vegetables in Ningqiang County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Sept. 7, 2022. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

A woman views bamboo weaving products of Qiang ethnic group at an exhibition hall in Ningqiang County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Sept. 7, 2022. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

Tong Zhengming (1st L), an intangible cultural heritage inheritor, displays bamboo weaving techniques of Qiang ethnic group at a folk custom garden in Ningqiang County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Sept. 7, 2022. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

Staff members pick hot peppers in a greenhouse in Ningqiang County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Sept. 7, 2022. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

Yang Xiaoying (L) promotes tea products through live-streaming at a tea garden in Ningqiang County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Sept. 7, 2022. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Grapes in NE China's Liaoning enters harvest season


Grapes in NE China's Liaoning enters harvest season-



english.news.cn






A farmer checks grapes at a greenhouse in Dingjiafang Town of Faku County in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Sept. 6, 2022. More than 3,500 mu (about 233 hectares) of grapes in Dingjiafang Town have entered the harvest season recently. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)



Farmers harvest grapes at a greenhouse in Dingjiafang Town of Faku County in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Sept. 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)

A farmer arranges packing boxes of grapes in Dingjiafang Town of Faku County in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Sept. 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)

Aerial photo taken on Sept. 6, 2022 shows grape greenhouses in Dingjiafang Town of Faku County in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province. More than 3,500 mu (about 233 hectares) of grapes in Dingjiafang Town have entered the harvest season recently. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Yee Lam 5 by Benny W., on Flickr

Yee Lam **** by Benny W., on Flickr

Yee Lam by Benny W., on Flickr

Yee Lam 2 by Benny W., on Flickr

yee lam *** by Benny W., on Flickr

Yee Lam 6 by Benny W., on Flickr

Yee Lam 1 by Benny W., on Flickr

Yee Lam *** by Benny W., on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Pupils create artificial flower bouquets to mark Teachers Day


*


A teacher guides her students to create artificial flower bouquets to welcome the upcoming Teachers Day at an elementary school in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Sept. 8, 2022. (Photos: 




China will celebrate the 38th Teachers Day on Saturday. China News Service/Cao Jianxiong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Colorful activities spread Mid-Autumn Festival joy


People all over China celebrated the traditional Mid-Autumn Festival, an occasion for reunion of family and friends.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A student presents a plate of handmade mooncakes at a kindergarten in Hanshan district of Handan, Hebei province, on Sept 8, 2022. [Photo by Li Hao/chinadaily.com.cn]

Children play with horse lanterns at a kindergarten in Changxing county, Huzhou city, Zhejiang province, on Sept 9, 2022. [Photo by Tan Yunfeng/chinadaily.com.cn]

Children paint clay statues of Tu'er Ye (the rabbit god) at a residential community in Fushan district of Yantai, Shandong province, on Sept 9, 2022. [Photo by Sun Wentan/chindaily.com.cn]

A giant dragon lantern is paraded through old streets in Tunxi district of Huangshan city, Anhui province, on Sept 9, 2022. [Photo by Shi Yalei/chindaily.com.cn]

Children play a game of Touhu in which contestants throw arrows into wine pitchers at a kindergarten in Changxing county, Huzhou city, Zhejiang province, on Sept 8, 2022. [Photo by Tan Yunfeng/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Children wearing hanfu, traditional Chinese attire, learn to make lanterns to celebrate Mid-Autumn Festival in Hefei, Anhui province, on Sept 8, 2022. [Photo by Zhao Ming/chinadaily.com.cn]

People wearing hanfu, traditional Chinese attire, guess lantern riddles in Huaibei city, Anhui province, on Sept 6, 2022. [Photo by Wang Wen/chinadaily.com.cn]

Children wearing hanfu, traditional Chinese attire, learn to make lanterns to celebrate Mid-Autumn Festival in Haian, Jiangsu province, on Sept 8, 2022. [Photo by Zhai Huiyong/chinadaily.com.cn

Children run with their self-made lanterns at a kindergarten in Yuping Dong autonomous county, Guizhou province, on Sept 9, 2022. [Photo by Hu Panxue/chinadaily.com.cn]

Tourists take selfies in front of a giant moon lantern in Suzhou, Jiangsu province, on Sept 8, 2022. [Photo by Wang Jianzhong/chindaily.com.cn]

Children draw a long scroll on the theme of Mid-Autumn Festival at a kindergarten in Fushan district of Yantai, Shandong province, on Sept 9, 2022. [Photo by Sun Wentan/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In pics: public special education school for autistic children in SE China


In pics: public special education school for autistic children in SE China -



english.news.cn





Teacher Nie Qinshui interacts with a student at Fuzhou Xingyu School in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, Sept. 7, 2022.

Founded in July 2012, Fuzhou Xingyu School is a public special education school for autistic children. Currently, there are 192 students in the school.

Children with autism are known as "children like the stars" in China. Autism in China has an incidence rate of 0.7 percent, and more than 2 million children under the age of 12 are autistic.

The Xingyu School has set up a curriculum covering education from preschool to vocational high school for autistic children. After years of training and guidance, the children here have not only gained basic self-care abilities and communication skills, but also gradually showed their talents in various domains. (Xinhua/Jiang Kehong)

Teachers guide students on medical checkup at Fuzhou Xingyu School in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, Sept. 7, 2022.(Xinhua/Jiang Kehong)

Teacher Zheng Yuxin encourages students during an art class at Fuzhou Xingyu School in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, Sept. 7, 2022.(Xinhua/Jiang Kehong)

Teacher Zhang Zhongjia gives a music lesson at Fuzhou Xingyu School in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, Sept. 7, 2022.(Xinhua/Jiang Kehong)

Chen Shiwen teaches a student to make the bed at Fuzhou Xingyu School in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, Sept. 7, 2022.(Xinhua/Jiang Kehong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Teacher Hua Yaodong gives a lesson at Fuzhou Xingyu School in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, Sept. 7, 2022.

The Xingyu School has set up a curriculum covering education from preschool to vocational high school for autistic children. After years of training and guidance, the children here have not only gained basic self-care abilities and communication skills, but also gradually showed their talents in various domains. (Xinhua/Jiang Kehong)

Yang Fu, head of Fuzhou Xingyu School, gives a math lesson at the school in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, Sept. 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Jiang Kehong)

Nie Qinshui teaches students to dribble basketball at Fuzhou Xingyu School in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, Sept. 7, 2022. (Xinhua/Jiang Kehong)

Teacher Wu Qiumei covers students with quilt at Fuzhou Xingyu School in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, Sept. 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Jiang Kehong)

Huang Can teaches students to play the drum kit at Fuzhou Xingyu School in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, Sept. 7, 2022.(Xinhua/Jiang Kehong)

Yang Fu, head of Fuzhou Xingyu School, interacts with students during a math class at Fuzhou Xingyu School in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, Sept. 6, 2022.(Xinhua/Jiang Kehong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Medical graduate teaches Chinese therapeutic massage to visually impaired students


Medical graduate teaches Chinese therapeutic massage to visually impaired students-



english.news.cn





Zhang Lin presents a pathology diagram she and her colleagues made for visually impaired students at Beijing Union University in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 8, 2022. Zhang has been teaching "Tuina", Chinese therapeutic massage, to visually impaired students ever since she graduated from Beijing University of Chinese Medicine in 1995. Most of her students have started their careers in relative professions. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

Zhang Lin (R, front) instructs interns at a Traditional Chinese Medicine hospital in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 7, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)






Zhang Lin instructs visually impaired students on massage techniques at Beijing Union University in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 8, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC8536-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8602-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8553-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8606-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8591-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr
_DSC8621-1 by 莊 勝傑, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Kaohsiung Taiwan June 2022*
2022/6/13/M by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/6/5/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/6/5/SU勝負一瞬 by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/6/5/SU 駁二大港橋 by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/6/15/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/6/19/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/6/12/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/6/22/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Kaohsiung Taiwan Summer 2022*
2022/6/24/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/6/14/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/7/14/R by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/7/17/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/7/17/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/7/31/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/9/4/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/6/28/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pingyao, Shanxi, China by phudd23, on Flickr

Pingyao, Shanxi, China by phudd23, on Flickr

Pingyao, Shanxi, China by phudd23, on Flickr

Pingyao, Shanxi, China by phudd23, on Flickr

Pingyao, Shanxi, China by phudd23, on Flickr

Pingyao, Shanxi, China by phudd23, on Flickr

Pingyao, Shanxi, China by phudd23, on Flickr

Pingyao, Shanxi, China by phudd23, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai 2015*
Shanghai by phudd23, on Flickr
Shanghai by phudd23, on Flickr
Shanghai by phudd23, on Flickr
Shanghai by phudd23, on Flickr
Shanghai by phudd23, on Flickr
Shanghai by phudd23, on Flickr
Shanghai by phudd23, on Flickr
Shanghai by phudd23, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Macau 2015*

Macau 2015 by phudd23, on Flickr

Macau by phudd23, on Flickr

Macau by phudd23, on Flickr

Macau by phudd23, on Flickr

Macau by phudd23, on Flickr

Macau by phudd23, on Flickr

Macau by phudd23, on Flickr

Macau by phudd23, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong 2015*

Hong Kong by phudd23, on Flickr

Hong Kong by phudd23, on Flickr

Hong Kong by phudd23, on Flickr

Hong Kong by phudd23, on Flickr

Hong Kong by phudd23, on Flickr

Hong Kong by phudd23, on Flickr

Hong Kong by phudd23, on Flickr

Hong Kong by phudd23, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Agricultural fair kicks off in Yangling, NW China


Agricultural fair kicks off in Yangling, NW China-



english.news.cn





Staff members introduce agricultural products from Yulin City of Shaanxi Province via live streaming at the 29th China Yangling Agricultural Hi-tech Fair in Yangling, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Sept. 15, 2022. The five-day China Yangling Agricultural Hi-tech Fair kicked off here on Thursday. (Photo by Zou Jingyi/Xinhua)

A staff member introduces Asian wine to a visitor at the 29th China Yangling Agricultural Hi-tech Fair in Yangling, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Sept. 15, 2022. (Photo by Zou Jingyi/Xinhua)

Visitors look at agricultural products displayed at the 29th China Yangling Agricultural Hi-tech Fair in Yangling, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Sept. 15, 2022. (Photo by Zou Jingyi/Xinhua)

People visit a booth displaying fruit from Tajikistan at the 29th China Yangling Agricultural Hi-tech Fair in Yangling, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Sept. 15, 2022. (Photo by Zou Jingyi/Xinhua)

A live streamer introduces agricultural products from Yan'an City of Shaanxi Province at the 29th China Yangling Agricultural Hi-tech Fair in Yangling, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Sept. 15, 2022. (Photo by Zou Jingyi/Xinhua)

Visitors look at agricultural products displayed at the 29th China Yangling Agricultural Hi-tech Fair in Yangling, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Sept. 15, 2022. (Photo by Zou Jingyi/Xinhua)

Visitors look at agricultural products from Russia at the 29th China Yangling Agricultural Hi-tech Fair in Yangling, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Sept. 15, 2022. (Photo by Zou Jingyi/Xinhua)

Visitors look at agricultural products displayed at the 29th China Yangling Agricultural Hi-tech Fair in Yangling, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Sept. 15, 2022. (Photo by Zou Jingyi/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC00005 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC09874 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC00018 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC09919 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC09876 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC09967 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC09871 by John's Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong ... 2022*
DSCF1949 by samuel. w, on Flickr

A view from behind by samuel. w, on Flickr

Chef by samuel. w, on Flickr

Man on bike by samuel. w, on Flickr
DSCF0430 by samuel. w, on Flickr

Local shop by samuel. w, on Flickr
Different directions by samuel. w, on Flickr
DSCF0426 by samuel. w, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong ... 2013-2018*

Hong Kong Transport - MTR (Subway System), People, Trains, Signs, Stations + Misc. by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Sham Shui Po - The Poorest Neighbourhood in HK, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
People in Hong Kong - All People, Residents + Visitors, all Districts by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong District - Mong Kok, People, The Streets, Traffic, Buildings + Daily Life, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
People in Hong Kong - All People, Residents + Visitors, all Districts by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
People in Hong Kong - Distracting me from my Car Photography by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Avenue of Stars, est. 2004 TST, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Private Walking Tours of Hong Kong | Cultural Tourism at it's very best - j3tourshongkong.com by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong ... 2022*
DSCF0321 by samuel. w, on Flickr

Market by samuel. w, on Flickr
Finding shades by samuel. w, on Flickr
street photographer by samuel. w, on Flickr
DSCF8049 by samuel. w, on Flickr
#Insider by samuel. w, on Flickr
Sham Shui Po, Hong Kong by samuel. w, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong Cars ... 2022 by Jamie Lloyd*
Maybach - WS 5780 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Smart - WR 9650 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

HKG Car Licence Plate - XP 836 Lamborghini cars in Hong Kong  by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

HKG Car Licence Plate - HK 661 Porsche cars in Hong Kong  by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Tesla - XB 8699 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Rolls Royce - MM 7328 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Ferrari - XT 4536 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Ferrari - NE 5033 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong ... Summer 2022*

Hong Kong Transport - Iconic Hong Kong Double Decker Street Tram, Car, Trolley .-. Hong Kong Island Only by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Food + Drink - The Hive, Sheung Wan, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Food + Drink - The Hive, Sheung Wan, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Ladder Street | Upper Lascar Row (Cat Street) off Hollywood Road, Sheung Wan, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Ladder Street | Upper Lascar Row (Cat Street) off Hollywood Road, Sheung Wan, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr
Ladder Street | Upper Lascar Row (Cat Street) off Hollywood Road, Sheung Wan, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Hong Kong Tours - Shung Wan, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

HK Religion | The Man Mo Temple, est. 1847 Hollywood Road, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC02755 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC02719 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC02809 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC02800 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC02820 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC02852 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC02673 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC02865 by John's Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Martyrs killed in Korean War buried in Shenyang


Martyrs killed in Korean War buried in Shenyang-



english.news.cn





A veteran of the Chinese People's Volunteers participating in the burial ceremony for the remains of 88 CPV martyrs held at the CPV martyrs' cemetery in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province, Sept 17, 2022. [Photo by Chen Song/for chinadaily.com.cn]

The burial ceremony for the remains of the ninth group of martyrs of the Chinese People's Volunteers was held in Shenyang, Liaoning, on the morning of Saturday.
After over 70 years, the 88 martyrs who died for their country in the Korean War (1950-53) finally rested on their motherland.

The PLA soldiers escorted with guns the caskets of volunteer martyrs to the resting place. Audience sang the national anthem during the process.

After the caskets were set, people at the scene stood and bowed three times to the volunteer martyrs. Meanwhile, soldiers fired 12 shots to pay the highest tribute to the martyrs.



Coffins containing the remains of the Chinese People's Volunteers martyrs are escorted by soldiers during a burial ceremony at the CPV martyrs' cemetery in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province, Sept 17, 2022. The remains of 88 Chinese soldiers killed in the 1950-53 Korean War were laid to rest on Saturday in Shenyang. [Photo by Chen Song/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Soldiers fire a gun salute during a burial ceremony for the remains of 88 Chinese People's Volunteers martyrs at the CPV martyrs' cemetery in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province, Sept 17, 2022. [Photo by Chen Song/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Quinoa enters busy harvest season in Jingle County, N China's Shanxi


Quinoa enters busy harvest season in Jingle County, N China's Shanxi-



english.news.cn





People visit a quinoa industrial park in Jingle County, north China's Shanxi Province, Sept. 15, 2022. More than 50,000 Mu (about 3,333 hectares) of quinoa greets busy harvest in Jingle County. (Xinhua/Yang Chenguang)

A staff member shows a quinoa product at a quinoa industrial park in Jingle County, north China's Shanxi Province, Sept. 15, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Chenguang)

A villager arranges harvested quinoa at a field in Nanshe Village in Jingle County, north China's Shanxi Province, Sept. 16, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Chenguang)

A villager shows harvested quinoa in Nanshe Village, Jingle County, north China's Shanxi Province, Sept. 16, 2022.(Xinhua/Yang Chenguang)


Villagers harvest quinoa at a field in Nanshe Village in Jingle County, north China's Shanxi Province, Sept. 16, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Chenguang)

A villager carries harvested quinoa at a field in Nanshe Village in Jingle County, north China's Shanxi Province, Sept. 16, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Chenguang)

*








What Is Quinoa? One of The World's Healthiest Foods


Quinoa has been called a "superfood" because it's full of nutrients. This article takes a look at what quinoa is and why it's so good for you.




www.healthline.com




*


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts conduct extravehicular activities


China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts conduct extravehicular activities-



english.news.cn




BEIJING, Sept. 17 (Xinhua) -- China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts Cai Xuzhe and Chen Dong successfully exited the space station lab module Wentian on Saturday to conduct extravehicular activities (EVAs), according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

At 1:35 p.m. (Beijing Time), Cai opened the hatch of Wentian's airlock cabin. By 3:33 p.m., both Cai and Chen were outside, said the CMSA.

This is the second time that Shenzhou-14 astronauts have conducted EVAs, and the first time for Cai.

With the aid of the small mechanical arm, the pair will conduct a series of extravehicular tasks, including the installation of extravehicular assistance handles and the extended pump set of the load circuits. They will also verify the extravehicular rescue capability.

During the EVAs, astronaut Liu Yang was inside the core module, supporting her crewmates, according to the CMSA.

Chen Dong and Liu Yang completed the Shenzhou-14 crew's first EVAs and returned to Wentian on Sept. 2. 

Screen images captured at Beijing Aerospace Control Center on Sept. 17, 2022 shows Shenzhou-14 astronauts conducting extravehicular activities (EVAs).


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





2022 World Intelligent Connected Vehicles Conference kicks off in Beijing


2022 World Intelligent Connected Vehicles Conference kicks off in Beijing-



english.news.cn





Photo taken on Sept. 16, 2022 shows an unmanned sweeper displayed at the outdoor exhibition area of 2022 World Intelligent Connected Vehicles Conference in Shunyi District of Beijing, capital of China. The four-day 2022 World Intelligent Connected Vehicles Conference kicked off at China International Exhibition Center here Friday. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)


Photos taken on Sept. 16, 2022 shows the outdoor exhibition area of 2022 World Intelligent Connected Vehicles Conference in Shunyi District of Beijing, capital of China.. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

Photo taken on Sept. 16, 2022 shows a hydrogen fuel cell vehicle displayed at the indoor exhibition area of 2022 World Intelligent Connected Vehicles Conference in Shunyi District of Beijing, capital of China. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

Photo taken on Sept. 16, 2022 shows a Buick plug-in hybrid electric vehicle displayed at the indoor exhibition area of 2022 World Intelligent Connected Vehicles Conference in Shunyi District of Beijing, capital of China. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

Photo taken on Sept. 16, 2022 shows the indoor exhibition area of 2022 World Intelligent Connected Vehicles Conference in Shunyi District of Beijing, capital of China. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

Photo taken on Sept. 16, 2022 shows an unmanned cargo platform displayed at the indoor exhibition area of 2022 World Intelligent Connected Vehicles Conference in Shunyi District of Beijing, capital of China. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

Photo taken on Sept. 16, 2022 shows an auto delivery vehicle displayed at the outdoor exhibition area of 2022 World Intelligent Connected Vehicles Conference in Shunyi District of Beijing, capital of China. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tujia culture show brings tourists onto the stage


A large-scale carnival featuring the intangible cultural heritage and folk customs of the Tujia people has become a tourist attraction for Furong town in Hunan province's Xiangxi Tujia and Miao autonomous prefecture.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




A large-scale carnival featuring the intangible cultural heritage and folk customs of the Tujia people has become a tourist attraction for Furong town in Hunan province's Xiangxi Tujia and Miao autonomous prefecture.

During the recent Mid-Autumn Festival holiday, the two-hour show, which is performed daily, has turned the scenic spot into a joyful interactive stage.

Tourists are an integral part of the performance. With the help of modern mechanical, acoustic, photoelectric and other high-tech means, the performance showcases not only the legends of Furong and its more than 2,000 years of history but also the beauty of Tujia folk culture.

This year, Furong continues to promote cultural and tourism products, creating an industrial chain in the "night economy" to attract visitors from all over the country.

Tourists are part of the show in Furong town in Hunan province's Xiangxi Tujia and Miao autonomous prefecture on Sunday. [Photos by Xu Xing/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sina Entertainment News On September 16, 2022, Rainie Yang's variety show "Sounds Like Summer Flowers" was released, wearing a light blue suit with double ponytails.*


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Airborne firefighter


China's second homegrown firefighting amphibious aircraft, the AG600M, made its maiden flight from land in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province, on Sept 10, which marked Mid-Autumn Festival this year.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




_Much more information in the provided link_
China's second homegrown firefighting amphibious aircraft, the AG600M, made its maiden flight from land in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province, on Sept 10, which marked Mid-Autumn Festival this year.

Crew members (from left) Wei Peng, Jiao Lianyue, Zhao Sheng, Sun Kangning and Yu Lei. Piloted by a four-member crew, the plane took off from Zhuhai Jinwan Airport at 9:36 am, flew for about 22 minutes and landed back at the airport. The aircraft will undergo follow-up test flights. Meanwhile, the other AG600M seaplane taxied on a reservoir from Jingmen Zhanghe Airport in Central China's Hubei province at 9:38 am before taking off. YUE SHUHUA/FOR CHINA DAILY

According to the Aviation Industry Corp of China, another two AG600M seaplanes will be manufactured. It is expected that the third one will make its maiden flight in November and the fourth early next year.

On May 31, the first AG600M prototype made its maiden flight from land before its maiden flight from water on Aug 30.

The AG600M aircraft will be able to serve in firefighting missions next year, according to AVIC. The company plans to get the seaplane's airworthiness certificate for firefighting in 2024 and certificate for rescue in 2025. Issued by the aviation authority, an airworthiness certificate is a permit for civilian operation.

Before a test flight, the cabin crew conducts a thorough inspection. YUE SHUHUA/FOR CHINA DAILY

With engines started, the AG600M seaplane is ready for test flights. YUE SHUHUA/FOR CHINA DAILY

The aircraft is given a water refill during a test flight. YUE SHUHUA/FOR CHINA DAILY

The domestically developed AG600M firefighting aircraft gets set for takeoff from a reservoir beside Jingmen Zhanghe Airport in Central China's Hubei province. YUE SHUHUA/FOR CHINA DAILY

The AG600M amphibious aircraft soars gracefully above the Zhanghe Reservoir in Jingmen, Hubei province. YUE SHUHUA/FOR CHINA DAILY

AG600M pilot Zhao Sheng finishes a test flight with a thumbs-up. YUE SHUHUA/FOR CHINA DAILY

Crew members disembark from the seaplane after the successful test flight. YUE SHUHUA/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





19th China-ASEAN Expo kicks off in Nanning


19th China-ASEAN Expo kicks off in Nanning-



english.news.cn





People select wine products at Nanning International Convention and Exhibition Center in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 16, 2022. The 19th China-ASEAN Expo and the 19th China-ASEAN Business and Investment Summit kicked off here Friday. The expo will spotlight the theme -- "Sharing RCEP New Opportunities, Building a Version 3.0 China-ASEAN Free Trade Area". (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)

Photo taken on Sept. 16, 2022 shows the Nanning International Convention and Exhibition Center in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Zhou Hua)

A staff member presents cosmetics products at the South Korea pavilion in Nanning International Convention and Exhibition Center of Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 16, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)

Dancers perform at the exhibition area of Nanning International Convention and Exhibition Center in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 16, 2022. (Xinhua/Lu Boan)

Visitors taste Luosifen rice noodles at Nanning International Convention and Exhibition Center in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 16, 2022. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

Staff present products via live streaming at the South Korea pavilion at Nanning International Convention and Exhibition Center in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 16, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on Sept. 16, 2022 shows the Nanning International Convention and Exhibition Center in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. The 19th China-ASEAN Expo and the 19th China-ASEAN Business and Investment Summit kicked off here Friday. The expo will spotlight the theme -- "Sharing RCEP New Opportunities, Building a Version 3.0 China-ASEAN Free Trade Area". (Xinhua/Zhou Hua)

People walk out of the Nanning International Convention and Exhibition Center in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 16, 2022. (Xinhua/Lu Boan)

People visit the 19th China-ASEAN Expo at Nanning International Convention and Exhibition Center in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 16, 2022.(Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

A visitor selects products from South Korea at Nanning International Convention and Exhibition Center in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 16, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)

Visitors select Luosifen rice noodles at Nanning International Convention and Exhibition Center in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 16, 2022. . (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*





Teenager from SW China's Yunnan gains widespread fame for steadfast dedication to sport of tennis - People's Daily Online


(Photo/Li Jianyi) A young tennis boy from a mountainous region in southwest China's Yunnan Pr



en.people.cn




*
​A young tennis boy from a mountainous region in southwest China's Yunnan Province has come under the spotlight these days, not only for winning a title in a tennis tour in the country, but also for carrying his rackets in a bamboo basket.



Wang Fa, now 14 years old, is from Cangyuan Wa autonomous county, Yunnan Province.



He just won the U14 boys' singles title at the 2022 ASICS Tennis Junior Tour in Guangzhou, south China's Guangdong Province. He was photographed carrying his rackets in a bamboo basket, an iconic product of his hometown._(Photos/Li Jianyi)_


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan ... 2017*

台灣高鐵 by 郭董 Kimi Kuo, on Flickr_

大里普悠瑪 by 郭董 Kimi Kuo, on Flickr

冬山舊鐵橋 by 郭董 Kimi Kuo, on Flickr

冬山火車站 by 郭董 Kimi Kuo, on Flickr

太魯閣 kitty by 郭董 Kimi Kuo, on Flickr

普悠瑪 by 郭董 Kimi Kuo, on Flickr

130th 彩繪 by 郭董 Kimi Kuo, on Flickr

太魯閣號 by 郭董 Kimi Kuo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan ... 2015-2017*

大眾廟 by 郭董 Kimi Kuo, on Flickr

阿妹茶樓 by 郭董 Kimi Kuo, on Flickr

十分瀑布 by 郭董 Kimi Kuo, on Flickr

草衙道 by 郭董 Kimi Kuo, on Flickr

龍虎塔 by 郭董 Kimi Kuo, on Flickr

味衛佳柿餅 by 郭董 Kimi Kuo, on Flickr

酋長岩 by 郭董 Kimi Kuo, on Flickr

三鶯龍窯橋 by 郭董 Kimi Kuo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A9233 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9364 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9241 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9370 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9246 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9333 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9213 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A9323 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

91st anniversary of September 18 Incident commemorated in Shenyang, NE China's Liaoning


91st anniversary of September 18 Incident commemorated in Shenyang, NE China's Liaoning-



english.news.cn




​People strike a huge bell during a ceremony to commemorate the September 18 Incident and the Chinese People's War of Resistance against Japanese Aggression at the 9.18 Historical Museum in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Sept. 18, 2022. Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, resounded with wailing air-raid sirens and vehicle horns on Sunday, the 91st anniversary of the September 18 Incident that marked the start of Japan's 14-year invasion of China.

Veterans attend a ceremony to commemorate the September 18 Incident and the Chinese People's War of Resistance against Japanese Aggression at the 9.18 Historical Museum in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Sept. 18, 2022.(Xinhua/Yang Qing)




People attend a ceremony to commemorate the September 18 Incident and the Chinese People's War of Resistance against Japanese Aggression at the 9.18 Historical Museum in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning Province, Sept. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts complete extravehicular activities


China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts complete extravehicular activities-



english.news.cn




BEIJING, Sept. 17 (Xinhua) -- China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts have completed their extravehicular activities (EVAs), the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) said on Saturday.

At 1:35 p.m. (Beijing Time), Cai Xuzhe opened the hatch of Wentian's airlock cabin. By 3:33 p.m., both Cai and Chen Dong were outside.

The pair returned to the lab module at 5:47 p.m. after about five hours of EVAs, according to the CMSA, which has declared the mission a complete success.

During the EVAs, astronaut Liu Yang was inside the core module, supporting her crewmates.

They have completed a series of tasks, including the installation of extravehicular assistance handles and the extended pump set of the load circuits. They also verified the extravehicular rescue capability.

The EVAs have further examined the coordination capability of astronauts and the small mechanical arm, and verified the functional performance of Wentian's airlock cabin and supporting facilities for EVAs.

Screen image captured at Beijing Aerospace Control Center on Sept. 17, 2022 shows Shenzhou-14 astronaut Liu Yang, who is inside the core module, supporting her crewmates who have successfully exited the space station lab module Wentian to conduct extravehicular activities (EVAs). (Xinhua/Guo Zhongzheng)

Screen image captured at Beijing Aerospace Control Center on Sept. 17, 2022 shows Shenzhou-14 astronaut Chen Dong (R) and Cai Xuzhe both outside conducting extravehicular activities (EVAs). (Xinhua/Guo Zhongzheng)

Screen image captured at Beijing Aerospace Control Center on Sept. 17, 2022 shows Shenzhou-14 astronaut Cai Xuzhe closing the hatch of Wentian's airlock cabin after finishing extravehicular activities (EVAs). (Xinhua/Guo Zhongzheng)

Screen image captured at Beijing Aerospace Control Center on Sept. 17, 2022 shows Shenzhou-14 astronaut Chen Dong returning to space station lab module Wentian after finishing extravehicular activities (EVAs). (Xinhua/Guo Zhongzheng)

Screen image captured at Beijing Aerospace Control Center on Sept. 17, 2022 shows Shenzhou-14 astronaut Chen Dong (R) returning to space station lab module Wentian after finishing extravehicular activities (EVAs). (Xinhua/Guo Zhongzheng)

Screen image captured at Beijing Aerospace Control Center on Sept. 17, 2022 shows Shenzhou-14 astronaut Chen Dong (L) and Cai Xuzhe returning to space station lab module Wentian after finishing extravehicular activities (EVAs). (Xinhua/Guo Zhongzheng)

Screen image captured at Beijing Aerospace Control Center on Sept. 17, 2022 shows Shenzhou-14 astronaut Cai Xuzhe returning to space station lab module Wentian after finishing extravehicular activities (EVAs). (Xinhua/Guo Zhongzheng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

High-tech exhibits on display at 19th China-ASEAN Expo


High-tech exhibits on display at 19th China-ASEAN Expo-



english.news.cn





A visitor tries a vision tester during the 19th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 17, 2022. The four-day expo, themed "Sharing RCEP New Opportunities, Building a Version 3.0 China-ASEAN Free Trade Area," opened here Friday and will last till Monday as this year marks the first year of implementation of the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP) free trade agreement. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

A visitor tries a new energy car during the 19th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 17, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)

A visitor looks at a model of a self-driving bus during the 19th China-ASEAN Expo at Nanning International Convention and Exhibition Center in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Lu Boan)

Photo taken on Sept. 17, 2022 shows an unmanned ship for ocean research during the 19th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Cao Yiming)

An exhibitor demonstrates a smart emergency communication system during the 19th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 17, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhou Hua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Highlights of 19th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning


Highlights of 19th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning-



english.news.cn





A performer dressed in folk costume is seen during the 19th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 17, 2022.

The four-day expo, themed "Sharing RCEP New Opportunities, Building a Version 3.0 China-ASEAN Free Trade Area," opened here Friday and will last till Monday as this year marks the first year of implementation of the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP) free trade agreement. (Xinhua/Zhou Hua)

Performers dressed in folk costumes perform Malaysian dance during the opening ceremony of Malaysia pavilion of the 19th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 16, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhou Hua)


Visitors select carpets during the 19th China-ASEAN Expo at the Nanning International Convention and Exhibition Center in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 16, 2022.(Xinhua/Cao Yiming)


Performers play Indonesian music during the 19th China-ASEAN Expo at the Nanning International Convention and Exhibition Center in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 16, 2022.(Xinhua/Lu Boan)


Performers dressed in folk costumes are seen during the 19th China-ASEAN Expo at the Nanning International Convention and Exhibition Center in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 16, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


In pics: cultural and tourism services exhibition at CIFTIS_English__China Youth International


*

People visit the cultural and tourism services exhibition hall in the Shougang Park during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Han Xu)

Staff members of Quanjude, one of China's best-known roast duck chain restaurants, sell products via a live show at the cultural and tourism services exhibition hall in the Shougang Park during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

A visitor rides a VR-powered bobsleigh at the cultural and tourism services exhibition hall in the Shougang Park during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

Handicraft is on display at the cultural and tourism services exhibition hall in the Shougang Park during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

A woman visits a digital art zone in an immersive way at the cultural and tourism services exhibition hall in the Shougang Park during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Han Xu)
​A woman (L) gets an immersive experience while visiting the cultural and tourism services exhibition hall at the Shougang Park during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics franchised products are on display at the cultural and tourism services exhibition hall in the Shougang Park during the 2022 China International Fair for Trade in Services (CIFTIS) in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A4538 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A4484 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A4554 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A4543 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A4436 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A4428 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A4527 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A4447 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China holds national mass entrepreneurship, innovation week


China holds national mass entrepreneurship, innovation week-



english.news.cn






People visit the main venue of 2022 national mass entrepreneurship and innovation week in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, Sept. 17, 2022. China holds a national mass entrepreneurship and innovation week from Sept. 15 to 21. Themed "Innovation drives vitality, entrepreneurship creates employment," the annual event, whose main venue is set in Hefei this year, is expected to see the launch of nearly 1,000 activities across the country, both online and offline. (Xinhua/Du Yu)

People experience holographic imaging technology at the main venue of 2022 national mass entrepreneurship and innovation week in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, Sept. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Du Yu)

People learn about utilization of hydrogen energy at the main venue of 2022 national mass entrepreneurship and innovation week in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, Sept. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Du Yu)

Children look at an intelligent mechanical arm at the main venue of 2022 national mass entrepreneurship and innovation week in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, Sept. 17, 2022. China holds a national mass entrepreneurship and innovation week from Sept. 15 to 21. (Xinhua/Du Yu)

Photo taken on Sept. 17, 2022 shows a quantum processor displayed at the main venue of 2022 national mass entrepreneurship and innovation week in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province. China holds a national mass entrepreneurship and innovation week from Sept. 15 to 21. (Xinhua/Du Yu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


青年乡村教师的美丽身影_新闻频道__中国青年网


*
These photos of rural teachers are from relevant teachers who participated in the 2022 "Beautiful Young Rural Teachers" search activity. They reflect the face of young rural teachers in my country in recent years. On the 38th Teacher's Day, we pay tribute to these rural teachers with photos.

On June 12, 2020, at Baimang Primary School in Damaishan Town, Liannan Yao Autonomous County, Guangdong Province, teacher Tang Xiulian and students played the game "T-step" on the lawn of the school's sports field. Tang Shiying / photo

On July 12, 2022, at Botai Primary School, Qilihai Town, Ninghe District, Tianjin City, on the last day of the school year, students sat on the playground with teacher Zhang Yanan for a group photo. Zhang Yanan/Photo provided

On November 24, 2021, at the Central School of Baoshan Town, Leibo County, Sichuan Province, Mr. Zong Jiahui gave up maternity leave and returned to school to resume classes. The students ran to the dormitory and scrambled to take pictures with their teachers. Zong Jiahui/Photo provided

On December 21, 2020, a teaching team from Furong School in Mingxikou Town, Yuanling County, Huaihua City, Hunan Province came to Jinkarst Village to bring a special math class to local children. Teacher Du Yuanwei was teaching a disabled student. Children count with oranges. Huang Qian / photo

On September 6, 2017, at the Maqishan Primary School in the remote mountainous area of Taijing Town, Tianshui City, Gansu Province, after the morning class, the rural volunteer teacher Ma Baoquan was helping Ma Bo get a haircut, and other students came to watch. Bai Xue / photo

On October 30, 2019, at the Yinpo Village School of Fengtong Township Primary School, Wanyuan City, Sichuan Province, Mr. Wu Haiyi was chopping firewood. In order to ensure that the children had a delicious lunch and a warm stove at the school after the heavy snow closed the mountains in winter. According to reports, the local area is located in the most remote part of Wanyuan City, with an altitude of 1,200 meters. After November, vehicles cannot travel after snowing. Wu Haiyi/Photo provided

On May 31, 2022, at Wangzhuang Town Middle School, Qufu City, Shandong Province, at the Young Pioneers' joining ceremony, counselor Mr. Kong Xiaoru led the old team members to teach the new team members the team salute. According to reports, the school is a local nine-year school. Kong Deshuai / photo


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*青年乡村教师的美丽身影新闻频道_中国青年网*

These photos of rural teachers are from relevant teachers who participated in the 2022 "Beautiful Young Rural Teachers" search activity. They reflect the face of young rural teachers in my country in recent years. On the 38th Teacher's Day, we pay tribute to these rural teachers with photos.

On June 1, 2018, at Yangxichong Primary School in Qinfeng Town, Lufeng City, Chuxiong Yi Autonomous Prefecture, Yunnan Province, teachers and students held hands and danced cheerful Yi dances to celebrate the "June 1st" International Children's Day. Zhu Xiaohua / photo

On August 31, 2022, at Qingtang Primary School in Qiaowei Town, Gangnan District, Guigang City, Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Mr. Liang Shaolong, who just served as the head teacher of the fourth grade, was in the school office to learn about the students' families and study conditions. Yellow lotus / photo

On May 17, 2022, at the Tuanjie Primary School in Bayi Town, Bayi District, Nyingchi City, Tibet Autonomous Region, Qun Zong, a teacher from Bayi Town Primary School, gave the school's students a "morality and rule of law" class as a specially-appointed teaching and researcher. Tsering Dorje / photo

On June 15, 2022, in the classroom of Class 4 (1) of Geza Township Primary School, Shangri-La City, Diqing Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, Yunnan Province, teacher Wang Jie is tutoring students. central table / photo

On December 11, 2020, at Yanxia Primary School in Changming Town, Guiding County, Guizhou Province, Mr. Luo Xiongying led a few students who usually like art to paint in the school's studio. Luo Xiongying/Photo provided

On December 31, 2021, the second grade of the Primary School of Animal Husbandry Boarding Center in Jiyake Town, Yumin County, Tacheng District, Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region held the "Celebrate New Year's Day, Welcome New Year" literary and artistic activity. Teachers and students played games together. Wang Jiarui / photo

On May 18, 2022, Yanhuasi Primary School in Yangze Township, Shijiazhuang City, Hebei Province conducts a new crown epidemic prevention and control drill at the school gate. Teacher Li, wearing protective clothing, took the students' body temperature. Niu Jinguang/Photo

On September 15, 2021, at the center of Tantou Township, Yanjin County, Zhaotong City, Yunnan Province, a gift from student Wang Yuting to Teacher He Chaoxuan was filled with students' impressions of the teacher. He Chaoxuan / photo

(Note: The 2022 "Beautiful Young Rural Teachers" search activity was jointly launched by China Youth Daily, China Youth Development Foundation, Lenovo Group, and Lenovo Public Welfare Foundation. " as the theme, aims to excavate and discover a group of outstanding young rural teachers, write their inspirational stories, inspire young rural teachers to take root in rural education, promote the development of rural education, and empower and increase efficiency for rural revitalization.)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing Art Museum reopens after a face-lift


After five years of repairs, Beijing Art Museum, located inside Wanshou Temple in Haidian district, reopened to the public on Friday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




After five years of repairs, Beijing Art Museum, located inside Wanshou Temple in Haidian district, reopened to the public on Friday.

Founded in 1987, the museum was closed for a major face-lift in 2017. Wang Dan, director of the Beijing Art Museum, said that during the repair they have sorted out the museum's 133,300 pieces of collection again and have planned for the new exhibitions accordingly.

Five exhibitions are hosted simultaneously displaying over 350 items of the museum's collection, which include the Calligraphy and Painting Exhibition of the Qing Royal Family, the Art Exhibition of Tibetan Buddhist Statues and the Exhibition of the History of Wanshou Temple.

The Theme Exhibition of Antiques for Auspiciousness and Longevity on the first floor of the Wanshou Pavilion is one highlight as well as the Traditional Furniture Exhibition which presents dozens of items of furniture from the Ming (1368-1644) and Qing (1644-1911) dynasties.

According to Wang, besides the repair of the exhibition halls, the museum has also built a digital screening room, a space for cultural and creative products and a 'Wanshou post" for the public, to add more interaction and leisure areas.

"In the next few years, we will launch more exhibitions," Wang said.

Beijing Art Museum of Wanshou Temple has reopened after five years of repair. [Photos by Jiang Dong/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Featured commodities from ASEAN countries attract visitors at China-ASEAN Expo


Featured commodities from ASEAN countries attract visitors at China-ASEAN Expo-



english.news.cn





Visitors buy Thai snacks during the 19th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 18, 2022. The 19th China-ASEAN Expo, scheduled for Sept. 16 to 19 in Nanning, has attracted a total of 1,653 enterprises to its offline event. A wide range of featured commodities from ASEAN countries have caught visitors' eyes during the expo. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

An exhibitor presents dried mango from Thailand during the 19th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)

Visitors buy commodities from Laos during the 19th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhou Hua)

Visitors taste Thai cuisine during the 19th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhou Hua)

Visitors buy edible bird's nests from Malaysia during the 19th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Lu Boan)

Coffee products are pictured during the 19th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Lu Boan)

Visitors buy cosmetics from Laos during the 19th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhou Hua)

A live streamer presents slippers from Vietnam during the 19th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhou Hua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors buy commodities from Vietnam during the 19th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 18, 2022. The 19th China-ASEAN Expo, scheduled for Sept. 16 to 19 in Nanning, has attracted a total of 1,653 enterprises to its offline event. A wide range of featured commodities from ASEAN countries have caught visitors' eyes during the expo. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)

An exhibitor from Ghana plays drum at the Belt and Road International Pavilion during the 19th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

Visitors select carpets from Belarus at the Belt and Road International Pavilion during the 19th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 18, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhou Hua)

Visitors select commodities from Nepal at the Belt and Road International Pavilion during the 19th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Huang Xiaobang)

Visitors taste wine products from France at the Belt and Road International Pavilion during the 19th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 18, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)

People visit the Belt and Road International Pavilion during the 19th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhou Hua)

Visitors select jade bracelets at the Belt and Road International Pavilion during the 19th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A7561 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7548 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7536 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7503 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7472 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7366 - 副本 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7593 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A7481 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Nanjing China ... 2018 ... East Zhonghua Gate Historical Culture Block*
20180922-_DSC4660 Nanjing,China,2018 by chinafreehacker, on Flickr
20180922-_DSC4650 by chinafreehacker, on Flickr
20180923-_DSC5204 by chinafreehacker, on Flickr
20180924-_DSC5312 by chinafreehacker, on Flickr
20180923-_DSC5211 by chinafreehacker, on Flickr
20180923-_DSC5229 by chinafreehacker, on Flickr
20180924-_DSC5439 by chinafreehacker, on Flickr
20180924-_DSC5359 by chinafreehacker, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Life returns to normal in districts of Tibet's Lhasa*


A resident harvests potatoes at Qiongda village in Dazi district of Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

More than 500 shops necessary for people's production and life, such as pharmacies, noodle shops, barber shops, hardware shops and clothing shops, have recently reopened for business in Lhasa, Tibet autonomous region.

The city has suffered a COVID-19 resurgence that began on Aug 7. Thankfully, it essentially cut off the community transmission of COVID-19 by the end of August.

A machine harvests corn in Dazi district of Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Farmers air highland barley at Zhaxigang village in Dazi district of Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A worker tests a customer's temperature before allowing him to choose goods at a shop in Duilongdeqing district of Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Customers choose goods at a shop in Duilongdeqing district of Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Residents follow the city's rules on COVID-19 prevention and control to enter a shop in Nimu county of Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Residents follow the city's rules on COVID-19 prevention and control to enter a shop in Nimu county of Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Workers resume work at a reservoir construction site in Nimu county of Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Smart vehicles show future of auto industry at WICV


Smart vehicles show the future of the auto industry at the World Intelligent Connected Vehicles Conference in Beijing.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Smart vehicles show the future of the auto industry at the World Intelligent Connected Vehicles Conference in Beijing.

Entitled "Speeding Intelligence & New Eco Networking", the conference has attracted over 200 prestigious enterprises from home and abroad, showcasing new technology, products, applications and the latest achievement of intelligent internet connection.

From a charging wall box to a driverless tractor, motor tractor, bus and pure electric NEV, visitors can see various kinds of intelligent connected vehicles that facilitate people's lives at the conference running from Sept 16-19.


An unmanned bus is on display at the World Intelligent Connected Vehicles Conference in Beijing on Sept 16, 2022. [Photos/IC]

A driverless motor tractor is on display at World Intelligent Connected Vehicles Conference in Beijing on Sept 16, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A tractor is on display at World Intelligent Connected Vehicles Conference in Beijing on Sept 16, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A driverless logistic vehicle is on display at World Intelligent Connected Vehicles Conference in Beijing on Sept 16, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A BMW i4 M50 pure electric NEV is on display at World Intelligent Connected Vehicles Conference in Beijing on Sept 16, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A boy experiences smart traffic at World Intelligent Connected Vehicles Conference in Beijing on Sept 18, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A visitor learns about the charging wall box at World Intelligent Connected Vehicles Conference in Beijing on Sept 16, 2022. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Robots, high-tech gadgets showing at Mass Entrepreneurship and Innovation Week


The eighth Mass Entrepreneurship and Innovation Week launched nationwide on Thursday, where people can watch new products, technologies and ideas at a series of exhibitions.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Some intelligent cooperative robot arms are on display in Hefei, Anhui province, Sept 15, 2022. The eighth Mass Entrepreneurship and Innovation Week launched nationwide on Thursday, where people can watch new products, technologies and ideas at a series of exhibitions. [Photo/Xinhua]

A man tries out a rehabilitative apparatus in Hefei, Anhui province, Sept 15, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A man experiences a skin test in Hefei, Anhui province, Sept 15, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A robot is on display in Hefei, Anhui province, Sept 15, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A woman tries out a virtual reality device in Zhengzhou, Henan province, Sept 15, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Some drones are on display in Haikou, Hainan province, Sept 15, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A man tries out 360-degree circle shot technology in Zhengzhou, Henan province, Sept 15, 2022. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Fire drill held at Palace Museum in Beijing


Fire drill held at Palace Museum in Beijing-



english.news.cn






Firefighters participate in a fire drill at the Palace Museum, also known as the Forbidden City, in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 19, 2022.






The drill was held to test and enhance fire prevention and emergency response capabilities at the ancient architectural complex. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





People celebrate upcoming Chinese farmers' harvest festival in China's Inner Mongolia


People celebrate upcoming Chinese farmers' harvest festival in China's Inner Mongolia-



english.news.cn







People take part in a game to celebrate the upcoming Chinese farmers' harvest festival in Hohhot, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Sept. 19, 2022. Initiated in 2018, the Chinese farmers' harvest festival coincides with the autumnal equinox each year, which is one of the 24 solar terms of the Chinese lunar calendar and usually falls between Sept. 22 and 24 during the country's agricultural harvest season. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)

Live-streamers promote agriculture products during an activity celebrating the upcoming Chinese farmers' harvest festival in Hohhot, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Sept. 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)

A live-streamer introduces an activity celebrating the upcoming Chinese farmers' harvest festival in Hohhot, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Sept. 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Peng Yuan)

Visitors taste grapes during an activity celebrating the upcoming Chinese farmers' harvest festival in Hohhot, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Sept. 19, 2022.(Xinhua/Peng Yuan)

People take part in a tug-of-war game to celebrate the upcoming Chinese farmers' harvest festival in Hohhot, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Sept. 19, 2022.(Xinhua/Peng Yuan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

USA claims 4th straight women's basketball WC title as China ties best record







www.chinadaily.com.cn





_FULL game description in the provided link_


Betnijah Laney (2nd L) of the United States goes for a basket during the final against China at the FIBA Women's Basketball World Cup 2022 in Sydney, Australia, Oct 1, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

SYDNEY -- The United States claimed its fourth FIBA World Cup title in a row after an 83-61 victory over China in the final here on Saturday.

Despite the defeat, the Chinese team has already tied its best record at the quadrennial tournament. It also finished runner-up at the formerly known FIBA World Championship for Women in 1994.

Earlier in the group stage, China lost to the United States 77-63.

Kelsey Plum of the United States drives the ball during the final against China at the FIBA Women's Basketball World Cup 2022 in Sydney, Australia, Oct 1, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Players of China react during the final against the United States at the FIBA Women's Basketball World Cup 2022 in Sydney, Australia, Oct 1, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Yang Liwei (L) of China vies with Jewell Loyd of the United States during the final at the FIBA Women's Basketball World Cup 2022 in Sydney, Australia, Oct 1, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Wang Siyu of China reacts during the final against the United States at the FIBA Women's Basketball World Cup 2022 in Sydney, Australia, Oct 1, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Li Yuan (2nd R) of China vies with Brionna Jones of the United States during their final at the FIBA Women's Basketball World Cup 2022 in Sydney, Australia, Oct 1, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Li Yueru (R) of China looks to shoot during the final against the United States at the FIBA Women's Basketball World Cup 2022 in Sydney, Australia, Oct 1, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Team China members pose for group photos after the final against the United States at the FIBA Women's Basketball World Cup 2022 in Sydney, Australia, Oct 1, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Flag-raising ceremony in Beijing marks 73rd National Day


A flag-raising ceremony was held in celebration of the 73rd anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China, in Tian'anmen Square in Beijing on October 1, 2022. People from all walks of life gathered in the square to witness the solemn moment.




www.chinadaily.com.cn







The Guard of Honor of the People's Liberation Army escorts the national flag to Tian'anmen Square in Beijing on Oct 1, 2022. [Photos by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]

A flag-raising ceremony to celebrate the 73rd anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China is held in Tian'anmen Square in Beijing, on Oct 1, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]


People wave national flags to celebrate the 73rd anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China, in Tian'anmen Square in Beijing on Oct 1, 2022. [Photos by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]

A flag-raising ceremony to celebrate the 73rd anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China is held at the Tian'anmen Square in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





China's C919 jet obtains milestone certificate for commercial flight


China's C919 jet obtains milestone certificate for commercial flight-



english.news.cn





BEIJING, Sept. 30 (Xinhua) -- The C919, China's first homegrown large jetliner, has obtained the type certificate, a milestone step on its journey to market operation.

The Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, the C919's developer, got the certificate from the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) on Thursday. It indicates that the C919's design meets airworthiness standards and environmental requirements.

"The type certificate approval means the C919 has the 'certificate of entry' into the civil aviation market," said Yang Zhenmei, a senior CAAC official in charge of airworthiness certification.

It also marks a milestone in China's ability to conduct airworthiness certification of large airliners in line with internationally accepted airworthiness standards, Yang added.

The C919 has to get another two certificates during airworthiness certification, the prerequisite step for civil aircraft entry into the market.


Photos taken on July 18, 2022 shows C919 jets in Pucheng County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province. The C919, China's first homegrown large jetliner, has obtained the type certificate, a milestone step on its journey to market operation.


The Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, the C919's developer, got the certificate from the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) on Thursday. It indicates that the C919's design meets airworthiness standards and environmental requirements. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)

Crew members prepare to board the 7th C919 jet in Dongying City, east China's Shandong Province, July 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)

Photo taken on July 18, 2022 shows a test flight of C919, China's first homegrown large jetliner, in Pucheng County, northwest China's Shaanxi Province. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Commemoration ceremonies held across China to honor fallen national heroes on Martyrs' Day


Commemoration ceremonies held across China to honor fallen national heroes on Martyrs' Day-



english.news.cn






People pay a silent tribute to martyrs during a commemorative event at the People's Square in Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Sept. 30, 2022.

Commemoration ceremonies were held across China on Friday to honor fallen national heroes on Martyrs' Day. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)

Students pay a tribute to martyrs during a commemorative event at the People's Square in Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Sept. 30, 2022. (Xinhua/Ding Lei)


Flower baskets are presented as a tribute to martyrs during a commemorative event at the Chinese People's Volunteers (CPV) martyrs' cemetery in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Sept. 30, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)

People pay a silent tribute during a commemorative event at the Chinese People's Volunteers (CPV) martyrs' cemetery in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Sept. 30, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)

Members of the Chinese Young Pioneers (CYP), a national mass organization for Chinese children, pay a tribute during a commemorative event at Songjiang Martyrs' Cemetery in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 30, 2022. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

A commemorative event is held at Songjiang Martyrs' Cemetery in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 30, 2022. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

Members of the Chinese Young Pioneers (CYP), a national mass organization for Chinese children, sweep tombstones of martyrs during a commemorative event at Longhua Revolutionary Martyrs' Cemetery in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 30, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Xiang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Palace Museum and National Museum of China launch joint exhibition


A joint exhibition of collections from the Palace Museum and the National Museum of China was unveiled at the National Museum of China on Wednesday. Named "Harmonious Co-existence", this is the first exhibition jointly-held by these two heavyweight museums. The exhibition will run until Jan 3, 2023.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A joint exhibition of collections from the Palace Museum and the National Museum of China was unveiled at the National Museum of China on Wednesday. Named "Harmonious Co-existence", this is the first exhibition jointly-held by these two heavyweight museums. The exhibition will run until Jan 3, 2023. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_7841 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_7932 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_8257 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_7796 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_7941 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_8234 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_7760 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_8024 by Robin Huang, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai... 2016*
P2223161 Shanghai by David Curtis, on Flickr
K50P1101 Shanghai by David Curtis, on Flickr
K50P1091 Shanghai by David Curtis, on Flickr
K50P1081 Shanghai by David Curtis, on Flickr
P2223093 Shanghai by David Curtis, on Flickr
P2213080 Shanghai by David Curtis, on Flickr
P2223240 Shanghai by David Curtis, on Flickr
P2223386 Shanghai by David Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong ...2019*

Repulse Bay, Island South, Hong Kong Island, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Repulse Bay, Island South, Hong Kong Island, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Repulse Bay, Island South, Hong Kong Island, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Repulse Bay, Island South, Hong Kong Island, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Repulse Bay, Island South, Hong Kong Island, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Repulse Bay, Island South, Hong Kong Island, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Repulse Bay, Island South, Hong Kong Island, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Repulse Bay, Island South, Hong Kong Island, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*China, 2009-2012, through my Lens by Kenny Teo of flickr*

China by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

China Dali by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

people by Kenny Teo, on Flickr
Shanghai 朱家角 by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

大理崇聖寺三塔 by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

HDR by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

children by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

yunnan by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan ... 2022*
2022/9/30/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/9/24/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/9/21/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/9/11/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/9/11/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/9/10/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/9/4/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2022/8/14/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai ... 2021-2022*
Recycling by Runen Liu, on Flickr

Street seller by Runen Liu, on Flickr
Recycling by Runen Liu, on Flickr

Foam recycling by Runen Liu, on Flickr

Fining by Runen Liu, on Flickr

Tricycle at the junction by Runen Liu, on Flickr

Waiting by Runen Liu, on Flickr

Tricycle at the junction by Runen Liu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan ... 2021*
2021/3/26 by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/4/2/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/3/29/M by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/3/26/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/8/30/M by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/8/8/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/7/2/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2021/11/13/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_9646 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_9667 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_9644 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_9549 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_9539 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_9529 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_9687 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_9680 by Robin Huang, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





In pics: first day of National Day holiday across China


In pics: first day of National Day holiday across China-



english.news.cn






People of Miao ethnic group perform folk dance in Matang Village of Songtao Miao Autonomous County in Tongren, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 1, 2022. Saturday marked the first day of China's week-long National Day holiday. (Photo by Xie Huifang/Xinhua)

Children dance in Zaozhuang, east China's Shandong Province, Oct. 1, 2022. (Photo by Sun Zhongzhe/Xinhua)

Citizens are seen at the Xinghai Square in Dalian, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Oct. 1, 2022. (Photo by Zou Jingyi/Xinhua)

Aerial photo taken on Oct. 1, 2022 shows people playing drums in Zaojiaoping Subdistrict of Yuping Dong Autonomous County of Tongren, southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Photo by Hu Panxue/Xinhua)

Tourists are seen at the Shantang Street scenic area in Suzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, Oct. 1, 2022. (Photo by Hang Xingwei/Xinhua)

Residents perform folk dance in Xiaozuo Town of Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Oct. 1, 2022. (Photo by Zhang Xiaofeng/Xinhua)

A child waves the Chinese national flags on the ancient city wall in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Oct. 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)

Tourists go sightseeing on the ancient city wall in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Oct. 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Citizens take photos at a flower expo park in Yinchuan, northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, Oct. 1, 2022. Saturday marked the first day of China's week-long National Day holiday. (Xinhua/Feng Kaihua)

A child holds the Chinese national flag on the ancient city wall in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Oct. 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)

A citizen takes photos of flowers at a flower expo park in Yinchuan, northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, Oct. 1, 2022. Saturday marks the first day of China's week-long National Day holiday. (Xinhua/Feng Kaihua)

A citizen takes photo of a child in Nankai District of Tianjin, north China, Oct. 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Ran)

Tourists view scenery on a bridge in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Oct. 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Tao)

Tourists are seen at the memorial of the first National Congress of the Communist Party of China in east China's Shanghai, Oct. 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

A train conductor works at the Nanjing Railway Station in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, Oct. 1, 2022. (Photo by Su Yang/Xinhua)

A child interacts with an installation at Yangzhou Science and Technology Museum in Yangzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, Oct. 1, 2022. (Photo by Meng Delong/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





In pics: second passageway to Medog in Tibet


In pics: second passageway to Medog in Tibet-



english.news.cn






Aerial photo taken on Aug. 18, 2020 shows the construction site of the Doxong Pass tunnel exit on the highway linking Pad Township in the city of Nyingchi and Medog County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. The 67.22-km road connects Pad Township in the city of Nyingchi and Medog County. It is the second passageway to Medog, following the first one connecting the county and Zhamog Township, Bomi County.

After the new highway opens to traffic, the length of the road connecting the city proper of Nyingchi and Medog County will be shortened to 180 km from 346 km, cutting travel time to four hours. (Photo by Dong Zhixiong/Xinhua)


Aerial photos taken on Sept. 30, 2022 shows the highway linking Pad Township in the city of Nyingchi and Medog County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Photos by Dong Zhixiong/Xinhua)

A worker sows seeds near the highway linking Pad Township in the city of Nyingchi and Medog County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, March 11, 2021. (Photo by Dong Zhixiong/Xinhua)

Photo taken on Oct. 29, 2015 shows the tunnel boring machine (TBM) being completed for the construction of Doxong Pass tunnel on the highway linking Pad Township in the city of Nyingchi and Medog County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Photo by Dong Zhixiong/Xinhua)

Workers work at the construction site of the Laohuzui tunnel on the highway linking Pad Township in the city of Nyingchi and Medog County, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Feb. 9, 2021.
(Photo by Dong Zhixiong/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Profile: Diligent female chemist steeps in scientific innovation


Profile: Diligent female chemist steeps in scientific innovation-



english.news.cn





CHANGCHUN, Oct. 1 (Xinhua) -- Yu Jihong, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, showed a thin "card" with high flexibility. It may be hard to imagine that it is a new type of lithium(Li)-air battery.

Yu, 55, a professor of chemistry at Jilin University in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province, developed this flexible zeolite electrolyte solid-state Li-air battery, only 0.33 mm in thickness, together with her team members in 2021.

Their work has shown huge application potentials in flexible electronics and automobile power systems.

The Li-air battery is one of the breakthroughs made by Yu's team, amid their continuous efforts to develop zeolite-based materials for more than three decades.


Yu Jihong works in a laboratory at Jilin University in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province, Aug. 16, 2022. Yu Jihong, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, showed a thin "card" with high flexibility. It may be hard to imagine that it is a new type of lithium(Li)-air battery. (Xinhua)


Yu Jihong (2nd, L) instructs her students at Jilin University in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province, Aug. 16, 2022. Yu Jihong, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, showed a thin "card" with high flexibility. (Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Profile: ICU doctor's dedication to saving children's life


Profile: ICU doctor's dedication to saving children's life-



english.news.cn





BEIJING, Oct. 1 (Xinhua) -- As a pediatric intensive care specialist, Qian Suyun works with critically ill children on a daily basis, with her workplace being the scene of life-or-death battles.

However, it is also a place of hope, where children receive the best available care and many are given a new lease of life.

Qian is a delegate to the upcoming 20th National Congress of the Communist Party of China and honorary director of the pediatric intensive care unit (PICU) at Beijing Children's Hospital under Capital Medical University.

During her 26 years of clinical practice at the PICU, the 59-year-old doctor has saved innumerable children with life-threatening conditions and treated young patients in disaster-stricken areas. However, one particular case remains fresh in her memory.

Several years ago, 12-year-old Xiaoying (not her real name) came to Beijing for medical treatment. She had previously been treated at another hospital for over half a month, but the treatment proved ineffective and she became critically ill.

On arrival at the PICU in Beijing Children's Hospital, Xiaoying was suffering from severe tuberculosis and a fungal infection, as well as serious complications including acute liver failure. At that time, the 1.65-meter-tall girl weighed only 35 kg, and at one point there were eight tubes inserted into her body.

Qian was Xiaoying's attending physician, and together with her colleagues, she studied the changes in the girl's condition and imaging features every day, looked up relevant information on the internet and read the relevant literature.

After 98 days of careful treatment, Xiaoying recovered.

More than a year later, her mother came to the hospital, bringing Qian the latest photos of her child, who had grown into a healthy teenager.

"Watching the children walk out of the PICU with smiling faces is my greatest happiness," said Qian.

Photo taken on July 31, 2019 shows Qian Suyun (L) working in an office with her colleagues. As a pediatric intensive care specialist, Qian Suyun works with critically ill children on a daily basis, with her workplace being the scene of life-or-death battles. (Xinhua/Cai Yang)

Qian Suyun treats a young patient at Beijing Children's Hospital under Capital Medical University, in Beijing, capital of China, in August, 2021. (Xinhua)

Photo taken in January 2019 shows Qian Suyun giving free medical consultation at a hospital in Yulin, northwest China's Shaanxi Province. (Xinhua)

Photo taken in January 2019 shows Qian Suyun (1st, R) giving free medical consultation at a hospital in Yulin, northwest China's Shaanxi Province. (Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_9203 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_9354 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_8911 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_9233 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_9286 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_8513 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_8887 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_9015 by Robin Huang, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pandas help foster ties between Hong Kong and Sichuan province


In early autumn, pandas in the forests of the China Giant Panda Conservation and Research Center in Wolong Nature Reserve, in Wenchuan, Sichuan province, attract many tourists.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Increasing cooperative exchanges expected, expert says

In early autumn, pandas in the forests of the China Giant Panda Conservation and Research Center in Wolong Nature Reserve, in Wenchuan, Sichuan province, attract many tourists.

In March 1999, two pandas, Jia Jia and An An, were sent to Hong Kong from Sichuan and settled in the Ocean Park. This was the first time that Hong Kong had pandas living in its zoo. In 2007, another pair of giant pandas, Ying Ying and Le Le, also came from Sichuan to Hong Kong.

On May 12, 2008, the Wenchuan earthquake caused huge damage to the center and the buildings were completely destroyed. During the post-disaster reconstruction, Hong Kong helped by donating 1.42 billion yuan for more than 23 assistance projects. After more than five years of reconstruction efforts, the new center — the Chinese Giant Panda Park — was successfully opened on May 11, 2016. In the five years since then, more than 120 giant panda cubs have been born at the park.

"Thanks to the giant pandas, we are establishing more cooperative exchanges with Hong Kong, especially in breeding," said Li Guo, an expert at the Center's management office.

Janet Long Shun Kwan from Hong Kong and her husband, Dong Chao, a Sichuan local resident, take care of giant pandas together in the Shenshuping Base of the China Giant Panda Conservation and Research Center in Wenchuan, Sichuan province. HE HAIYANG/FOR CHINA DAILY

Giant pandas drink milk at the Hetaoping Base in Wenchuan, Sichuan province in January, 2007. HE HAIYANG/FOR CHINA DAILY

Two panda cubs are born in July, as the panda center enters its busy season. HE HAIYANG/FOR CHINA DAILY

Employees of the China Giant Panda Conservation and Research Center in Wenchuan, Sichuan province takes care of panda cub Le Le in October, 2005. HE HAIYANG/FOR CHINA DAILY

The gate of the research center marks the ties between pandas from Sichuan province to Hong Kong. HE HAIYANG/FOR CHINA DAILY

An aerial photo shows birds-eye view of the Shenshuping Base of the China Giant Panda Conservation and Research Center in Wenchuan, Sichuan province. HE HAIYANG/FOR CHINA DAILY

A giant panda plays on a tree in the research center. HE HAIYANG/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Night view of Anshun bridge, a famous historic bridge and landmark along the Jinjiang River in Chengdu, a travel hub in southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 28, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Lv Yang)

Tourists wearing traditional Chinese costumes enjoy the night view on a sightseeing boat in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 28, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Lv Yang)

A sightseeing boat sails on Jinjiang River in Chengdu, a travel hub in southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 28, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Lv Yang)

Tourists take photos of night view along the Jinjing River in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sept. 28, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Lv Yang)



Landmark buildings are lighted up to celebrate the forthcoming 73rd anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China in Taiyuan, north China's Shanxi Province, Sept. 29, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Wu Junjie)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People enjoy National Day holiday in China


People enjoy National Day holiday in China-



english.news.cn






A tourist takes photos of the West Lake scenic area during the National Day holiday in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Oct. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)

Tourists take boats at the West Lake scenic area during the National Day holiday in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Oct. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)

Tourists visit the West Lake scenic area during the National Day holiday in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Oct. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)

Tourists take boat tour during the week-long National Day holiday at Baofenghu scenic area in Zhangjiajie, central China's Hunan Province, Oct. 2, 2022. (Photo by Wu Yongbing/Xinhua)

Aerial photo taken on Oct. 2, 2022 shows tourists enjoying themselves at a swimming pool during the week-long National Day holiday in Chengbei Village, east China's Zhejiang Province. (Photo by Xie Shangguo/Xinhua)

Tourists visit Yunbingshan scenic area during the week-long National Day holiday in Lanshan County, central China's Hunan Province, Oct. 1, 2022. (Photo by Peng Hua/Xinhua)

Tourists enjoy a performance during the week-long National Day holiday in Danzhai County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 2, 2022 (Photo by Huang Xiaohai/Xinhua)

People read at a library during the week-long National Day holiday in Jiangyong County, central China's Hunan Province, Oct. 2, 2022. (Photo by Jiang Keqing/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In pics: farmers across China embrace autumn harvest


In pics: farmers across China embrace autumn harvest-



english.news.cn






A farmer drives a farming machinery to harvest rice at a family farm in Jiutai District of Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province, Sept. 20, 2022. Autumn harvest has recently started at the rice-growing areas across the province. (Xinhua/Yan Linyun)

A farmer removes the bags covering apples at an orchard in Fangjiatun Town, Kangping County, Shenyang City, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Sept. 21, 2022. Kangping County has witnessed bumper harvests of its landmark products millet, apple and sweet potato, with planting areas of 5,000 mu (about 333 hectares) , 35,000 mu (about 2,333 hectares) and 20,000 mu (about 1,333 hectares) respectively. (Xinhua/Yang Qing)

A villager winnows highland barley in Jangraxar Township, Lhunzhub County of Lhasa, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept. 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Jiang Fan)

Aerial photo taken on Sept. 21, 2022 shows harvesters working in a paddy field in Xinhua Village of Chongzhou, southwest China's Sichuan Province. (Xinhua/Xu Bingjie)

Aerial photo taken on Sept. 22, 2022 shows Ziquejie Terraces in Xinhua County, central China's Hunan Province. (Xinhua/Chen Zhenhai)

Buyers purchase hawthorn fruits in a trading market in Liudu Township of Xintai City, east China's Shandong Province, Sept. 21, 2022. Over 23,000 mu (about 1,533 hectares) of hawthorn fruits have entered the mature season here. (Xinhua/Fan Changguo)

Aerial photo taken on Sept. 22, 2022 shows villagers harvesting rice in a paddy field at a planting base in Gusheng Village of Dali City, southwest China's Yunnan Province. Chinese farmers' harvest festival, which coincides with the Autumn Equinox each year, falls on Sept. 23 this year. (Photo by Liang Zhiqiang/Xinhua)

A villager harvests sorghum in Shangjiang Village of Chun'an County in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Sept. 21, 2022. (Photo by Mao Yongfeng/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A villager loads corn cobs onto a vehicle in Huajian Village of Anding District in Dingxi City, northwest China's Gansu Province, Sept. 22, 2022. Chinese farmers' harvest festival, which coincides with the Autumn Equinox each year, falls on Sept. 23 this year. (Photo by Wang Kexian/Xinhua)

Aerial photo taken on Sept. 17, 2022 shows villagers drying rice grains in Wulong Village of Shahe Township in Ganzhou City, east China's Jiangxi Province. (Photo by Zhu Haipeng/Xinhua)

A harvester (combine) works in a field in Koudian Town of Yibin District in Luoyang, central China's Henan Province, Sept. 21, 2022. Chinese farmers' harvest festival, which coincides with the Autumn Equinox each year, falls on Sept. 23 this year. (Photo by Zhang Yixi/Xinhua)

Villagers pick grapes in Bacheng Township in Kunshan, east China's Jiangsu Province, Sept. 17, 2022. (Photo by Wang Xuzhong/Xinhua)

A villager carries newly-picked walnuts at a planting base in Dalin Village of Baokang County in Xiangyang City, central China's Hubei Province, Sept. 15, 2022. (Photo by Yang Tao/Xinhua)

Villagers sort out chili peppers in Donglang Township of Congjiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Sept. 15, 2022. (Photo by Wu Dejun/Xinhua)

A villager catches fish at a paddy field in Lianglong Village of Hongshui Township in Rongshui Miao Autonomous County, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Sept. 22, 2022. The rice-fish production base greets busy harvest in Rongshui. (Xinhua/Zhang Ailin)

A villager carries freshly harvested millet in Nihe Village of Luozhuangzi Township, Jizhou District, north China's Tianjin, Sept. 21, 2022. Nihe Village has increased residents' incomes by promoting ecological organic millet planting in recent years. Cooperatives are set up to take charge of planting, procurement, packaging and sales of millets. (Xinhua/Zhao Zishuo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai to open public cultural space for time-honored brands


The city's first public cultural space dedicated to time-honored brands will be open beginning Saturday (October 1).




www.chinadaily.com.cn






The city's first public cultural space dedicated to time-honored brands will be open beginning Saturday (October 1).

Situated at an alley in Shanghai's Jing'an district, the Huashan•263 Time-honored brand hall showcases more than 100 long-established brands through scene-based, interactive and immersive exhibitions.


Shanghai is home to 222 time-honored brands, the most among Chinese cities, and these old trademarks have already become spiritual landmarks of the city's history, said Liu Min, deputy director of Shanghai municipal commission of commerce.



Split into three sections, the brand hall traces the history of Shanghai's commercial civilization, explores the time-honored brands that have accompanied generations of Shanghai people ranging from manufacturing and shopping to culture and service, and offers interactive experiences.[Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Staff members work at construction site of tunnel across Yangtze River in Anhui


Staff members work at construction site of tunnel across Yangtze River in Anhui-



english.news.cn





Staff members work at the construction site of a tunnel across the Yangtze River in Wuhu, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 3, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Duan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC05045-PS1 by Danny Lee, on Flickr
DSC05165-PS1 by Danny Lee, on Flickr
DSC05183-PS1 by Danny Lee, on Flickr
DSC05237-PS1 by Danny Lee, on Flickr
DSC05020-PS1 by Danny Lee, on Flickr
DSC05302-PS1 by Danny Lee, on Flickr
DSC05144-PS1 by Danny Lee, on Flickr
DSC05287-PS1 by Danny Lee, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Colorful activities to celebrate the National Day


Various activities are being held throughout the country to celebrate the National Day.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Tourists visit the Palace Museum in Beijing on Oct 2. [Photo by Du Jianpo/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Folk artists perform at Lianyun Old Street, Lianyungang city, Jiangsu province on Oct 1. [Photo by Wang Chun/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Tourists enjoy underwater performances in the Haichang Whale Shark Ocean Park in Yantai, Shandong province on Oct 1. [Photo by Tang Ke/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Tourists visit the glass museum of Qinhuangdao city, Hebei province on Oct 2. [Photo by Cao Jianxiong/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Students create paintings on a 100m long scroll at a primary School in Handan, Hebei province on Sept 28. [Photo by Hao Qunying/For chinadaily.com.cn]

People take a group photo in front of a mobile billboard celebrating the National Day in Hong Kong on Oct 1. [Photo by Andy Chong/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A paper-cutting artist uses the theme of National Day for her art in Fengrun district, Tangshan city, Hebei province on Sept 30. [Photo by Zhu Dayong/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Tourists visit the ancient village of Hongcun, Yixian county, Huangshan city, Anhui province on Oct 2. [Photo by Shi Yalei/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People enjoy National Day holiday in Chongqing


People enjoy National Day holiday in Chongqing-



english.news.cn






Aerial photo taken on Oct. 2, 2022 shows a scenic area in Banxi Town of Youyang Tujia and Miao Autonomous County, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)




Tourists have fun and take photos at a scenic area in Banxi Town of Youyang Tujia and Miao Autonomous County, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Oct. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Chan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Across China: Care manager helps improve China's home-based elderly care


Across China: Care manager helps improve China's home-based elderly care-



english.news.cn





The job of care managers involves a wide range of responsibilities, including booking transport, helping clients with registration and queuing, and assisting them in undergoing checkups, as well as generally providing companionship.

Official data shows that by the end of 2021, China had 267 million people aged 60 and above, or 18.9 percent of the total population, while those aged 65 and above accounted for over 14 percent of the population.

Due to the traditional Chinese culture, most of the aged in China prefer to be cared for at home, and the demand for services related to home care has grown over the years.

In Beijing, only 1.1 percent of the elderly live in nursing homes, while 98.9 percent live at home. Even for those elderly people who cannot take care of themselves, most still prefer home care.

Chang Hao (R), a care manager or "nursing housekeeper", accompanies 92-year-old Mu Kunlai to a hospital in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 28, 2022.(Xinhua/Tai Sicong)

Chang Hao (R), a care manager or "nursing housekeeper", talks with 92-year-old Mu Kunlai at Mu's home in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 28, 2022.(Xinhua/Tai Sicong)

Chang Hao (1st L), a care manager or "nursing housekeeper", accompanies 92-year-old Mu Kunlai to a pre-surgery checkup at the hospital in preparation for eye surgery in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 28, 2022.(Xinhua/Tai Sicong)

Han Xiangqiao (2nd R), 75, performs as a model during an activity in Xinhua District of Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Oct. 3, 2022. Chinese elderly enjoy retired life as they indulge in their hobbies. (Photo by Yan Zhiguo/Xinhua)

Liu Mingfei (C), 80, plays Erhu, a Chinese musical instrument, in a band in Luancheng District of Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Oct. 2, 2022. (Photo by Yan Zhiguo/Xinhua)

Zhang Zhi, 85, makes Chinese opera masks at home in Xinhua District of Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Oct. 2, 2022.(Photo by Yan Zhiguo/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*





Traditional Chinese cultural activities attract tourists during National Day holiday - People's Daily Online


Women present Hanfu, a type of traditional Chinese garment, in Ciqikou ancient town, southwest



en.people.cn




*

Women present Hanfu, a type of traditional Chinese garment, in Ciqikou ancient town, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Oct. 2, 2022. During the National Day holiday, the scenic area Ciqikou has conducted various activities themed with traditional Chinese culture to attract tourists. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)

A woman wearing Hanfu, a type of traditional Chinese garment, performs in Ciqikou ancient town, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Oct. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)


Artist perform Chuanju (Sichuan opera) in Ciqikou ancient town, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Oct. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)

A child dressed in Chuanju (Sichuan opera) costume poses for photos under the guidance of a staff member in Ciqikou ancient town, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Oct. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)

Tourists try traditional Chinese garments in Ciqikou ancient town, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Oct. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)

A tourist wearing Hanfu, a type of traditional Chinese garment, visits Ciqikou ancient town, southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, Oct. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


China's retrieved cultural relics on display in Shanghai--China Economic Net


*
"Return in Golden Age: China's Retrieved Cultural Relics Exhibition" was launched Monday at the Minhang Museum in east China's Shanghai. The exhibition features China's cultural relics retrieved from overseas and now kept by the Poly Art Museum and the administration office of the Yuanmingyuan. Among the exhibits are bronze Chinese zodiac animal heads that belonged to the Yuanmingyuan Park, as well as bronze national treasures from ancient times.

A visitor views a bronze tiger head at "Return in Golden Age: China's Retrieved Cultural Relics Exhibition" in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 26, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Xiang)

Photo taken on Sept. 26, 2022 shows exhibits on display at "Return in Golden Age: China's Retrieved Cultural Relics Exhibition" in east China's Shanghai. (Xinhua/Wang Xiang)

Visitors view a bronze ox head at "Return in Golden Age: China's Retrieved Cultural Relics Exhibition" in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 26, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Xiang)

Visitors view an ancient bronze ware at "Return in Golden Age: China's Retrieved Cultural Relics Exhibition" in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 26, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Xiang)
A visitor visits "Return in Golden Age: China's Retrieved Cultural Relics Exhibition" in east China's Shanghai, Sept. 26, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Xiang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Qixi Festival marked in Xi'an, NW China--China Economic Net


*

A tourist poses for a photo with a performer of "Yuelao", a god of marriage and love in Chinese mythology, on the occasion of Qixi Festival in Qujiang New District in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Aug. 4, 2022. The Qixi Festival, or Chinese Valentine's Day, falls on Aug. 4 this year. (Xinhua/Zhang Bowen)

A performer throws an embroidery ball to tourists on the occasion of Qixi Festival in Qujiang New District in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Aug. 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Bowen)

A tourist writes a "marriage certificate" on the occasion of Qixi Festival in Qujiang New District in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Aug. 4, 2022. (Photo by Zou Jingyi/Xinhua)

A performer distributes red ropes to tourists on the occasion of Qixi Festival in Qujiang New District in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Aug. 4, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhang Bowen)

A performer gives a "marriage certificate" to a tourist on the occasion of Qixi Festival in Qujiang New District in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Aug. 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Bowen)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC02068-PS1 by Danny Lee, on Flickr
DSC02275-PS1 by Danny Lee, on Flickr
DSC02060-PS1 by Danny Lee, on Flickr
DSC02264-PS1 by Danny Lee, on Flickr
DSC02049-PS1 by Danny Lee, on Flickr
DSC02190-PS1 by Danny Lee, on Flickr
DSC02137-PS1 by Danny Lee, on Flickr
DSC02098-PS1 by Danny Lee, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People enjoy National Day holiday across China


People enjoy National Day holiday across China-



english.news.cn






A girl enjoys roller skating at Donghuan park in Shijiazhuang, capital of north China's Hebei Province, Oct. 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Luo Xuefeng)

People visit a museum for displaying cultural relics of Shang Dynasty (1600-1046 B.C.) in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, Oct. 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Jianan)

A woman visits a museum for displaying cultural relics of Shang Dynasty (1600-1046 B.C.) in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, Oct. 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Jianan)

People take selfies at Donghuan park in Shijiazhuang, capital of north China's Hebei Province, Oct. 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Luo Xuefeng)

People visit a museum for displaying cultural relics of Shang Dynasty (1600-1046 B.C.) in Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, Oct. 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Jianan)

Aerial photo taken on Oct. 4, 2022 shows people enjoying their holiday time at a sports park in Shijiazhuang, capital of north China's Hebei Province. (Xinhua/Luo Xuefeng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People enjoy holiday time at an agriculture carnival in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Zhonghao)

People enjoy holiday time at Beihai Park in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Xin)

People enjoy holiday time at Beihai Park in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Xin)

Children enjoy holiday time at an agriculture carnival in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Zhonghao)

Children read at a reading room in Xingtai, north China's Hebei Province, Oct. 4, 2022. (Photo by Zhang Chi/Xinhua)

Tourists visit a scenic spot in Suzhou, east China's Jiangsu Province, Oct. 4, 2022. (Photo by Hang Xingwei/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Austrian Zotter Chocolate expands business in China via CIIE


Austrian Zotter Chocolate expands business in China via CIIE -



english.news.cn






Photo taken on Sept. 20, 2022 shows a chocolate tasting area located on the packaging floor at Zotter Chocolate Theatre in Shanghai, east China. Since participating in the first China International Import Expo (CIIE) in 2018, Austrian Zotter Chocolate has been expanding its sales network in the Chinese market, bringing new chocolate-making skills and concepts. In the upcoming 5th CIIE, Zotter Chocolate will expand the booth area and bring more brand new chocolate flavors. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

Photo taken on Sept. 20, 2022 shows chocolate products at Zotter Chocolate Theatre in Shanghai, east China. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)





People visit Zotter Chocolate Theatre in Shanghai, east China, Sept. 24, 2022.(Xinhua/Fang Zhe)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Across China: E-commerce brings peachy life for Beijing's peach farmers


Across China: E-commerce brings peachy life for Beijing's peach farmers-



english.news.cn





Surrounded by mountains on three sides, Pinggu District in Beijing's northeastern suburb has a natural fertile ground for peach trees. Thanks to policy and technology support, the district has become known as the "hometown of peaches."

As online shopping has become increasingly popular, the district launched a project in 2017. A professional team was set up to teach farmers to sell their peaches with mobile phones and transform the local peach industry into a modernized internet-plus business.

Peach sales via e-commerce across Pinggu stood at 25 million kg in 2021, compared with nearly zero in 2012, according to Wang Na with the district's bureau of commerce.

"The peach supply falls short of demand, and now my products are sold to other provinces across the country, including Sichuan, Guangdong and Shandong," said Wang Zilong, a local farmer who owns a peach orchard of about 13 hectares.

A staff member measures the sweetness of peaches at a cooperative in Yukou Town of Pinggu District, Beijing, capital of China, July 3, 2022.(Xinhua/Ren Chao)

Photo taken on Aug. 9, 2022 shows peaches at an orchard in Yukou Town of Pinggu District, Beijing, capital of China.(Xinhua/Ren Chao)

Farmers harvest peaches at an orchard in Yukou Town of Pinggu District, Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 9, 2022.(Xinhua/Ren Chao)

A staff member weighs peaches at a cooperative in Yukou Town of Pinggu District, Beijing, capital of China, July 3, 2022.(Xinhua/Ren Chao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Tourists visit Palace Museum during National Day holiday


Tourists visit Palace Museum during National Day holiday-



english.news.cn





Tourists visit the Palace Museum, also known as the Forbidden City, during the National Day holiday in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Xin)
​


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


China leads advancing to table tennis team worlds knockout- China.org.cn


*

Fan Zhendong of China hits a return to Sarayut Tancharoen of Thailand during the men's teams group 1 match between China and Thailand at the 2022 ITTF World Team Table Tennis Championships Finals in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Oct. 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)

China advanced as group winners into both the men's and women's round of 16 as the group stage entered the final stretch at the 2022 World Team Table Tennis Championships on Tuesday.

Lin Gaoyuan of China hits a return to Phakpoom Sanguansin of Thailand during the men's teams group 1 match between China and Thailand at the 2022 ITTF World Team Table Tennis Championships Finals in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Oct. 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)

Liang Jingkun of China hits a return to Pattaratorn Passara of Thailand during the men's teams group 1 match between China and Thailand at the 2022 ITTF World Team Table Tennis Championships Finals in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Oct. 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)

China's Wang Manyu hits a return against Malaysia's Tee Ai Xin during the women's teams group 1 match between China and Malaysia at the 2022 ITTF World Team Table Tennis Championships Finals in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Oct. 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)

China's Sun Yingsha hits a return against Malaysia's Karen Lyne during the women's teams group 1 match between China and Malaysia at the 2022 ITTF World Team Table Tennis Championships Finals in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Oct. 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)

China's Wang Yidi hits a return against Malaysia's Chang Li Sian Alice during the women's teams group 1 match between China and Malaysia at the 2022 ITTF World Team Table Tennis Championships Finals in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Oct. 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

紅茶冰 by Rex Chen, on Flickr

紅茶冰 by Rex Chen, on Flickr

紅茶冰 by Rex Chen, on Flickr

紅茶冰 by Rex Chen, on Flickr

紅茶冰 by Rex Chen, on Flickr

紅茶冰 by Rex Chen, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Autumn harvest across China


Autumn harvest across China-



english.news.cn






Tourists pose with corps in Duanzhuang Village of Shijiazhuang, capital of north China's Hebei Province, Oct. 5, 2022. (Photo by Chen Qibao/Xinhua)

A villager dries corn in Nianyuchi Village of Zunhua, north China's Hebei Province, Oct. 5, 2022. (Photo by Liu Mancang/Xinhua)

Aerial photo taken on Oct. 5, 2022 shows villagers drying rice in Hongyang Village, Taijiang County of southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Photo by Yang Xiaohai/Xinhua)

A farmer dries corn in Tacheng, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Oct. 5, 2022. (Photo by Wen Bo/Xinhua)

A villager dries corn in Zhongying Village of Xingren Township in Danzhai County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 5, 2022. (Photo by Huang Xiaohai/Xinhua)

Aerial photo taken on Oct. 5, 2022 shows farmers drying corn in Tacheng, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. (Photo by Wen Bo/Xinhua)

A villager dries melon seeds in Shaocha Village of Xingren Township in Danzhai County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 5, 2022. (Photo by Huang Xiaohai/Xinhua)

Tourists take photos with persimmons in Xinqi Village of Deqing County of Huzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Oct. 5, 2022. (Photo by Xie Shangguo/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Beijing Central Axis to compete for world cultural heritage status


Beijing Central Axis to compete for world cultural heritage status-



english.news.cn





The Beijing Central Axis is 7.8 kilometers long, starting from the Yongding Gate in the south of the city and ending with the Drum Tower and Bell Tower in the north. Most of the major old-city buildings of Beijing are along this axis.

The central axis is the backbone of old Beijing, representing the highest achievement in the planning, design and construction of an ancient capital of Eastern civilization.

The axis was extended in 2003 as the city prepared for the 2008 Olympic Games.

Beijing authorities' general plan states that the current axis extension stretches to the Yanshan Mountain Range to the north and Beijing Daxing International Airport in the south. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

Citizens exercise at the square of the Bell and Drum Towers in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 29, 2022. Chinese authorities have planned to recommend the Beijing Central Axis as China's 2024 world cultural heritage application project, according to the National Cultural Heritage Administration.(Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

People visit the Sanlihe park of Dongcheng District in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 16, 2022.(Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

People visit the National Aquatics Center, also known as the Ice Cube, in Beijing, capital of China, April 16, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

A tourist poses for photos at the National Speed Skating Oval in Beijing, capital of China, July 9, 2022.
(Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

Citizens visit Qianmen Street, a landmark commercial street in Beijing, capital of China, July 6, 2022.
(Xinhua/Li Xin)

People run at the Olympic Forest Park in Beijing, capital of China, Sept 11, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photo taken on June 23, 2022 shows an aerial view of China's National Stadium (L) and National Aquatics Center in Beijing, capital of China. Chinese authorities have planned to recommend the Beijing Central Axis as China's 2024 world cultural heritage application project, according to the National Cultural Heritage Administration. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)

Children play at the scenic area of south central axis in Yongdingmen Park in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 16, 2022.(Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

A child visits Qianmen Street, a landmark commercial street in Beijing, capital of China, July 16, 2022.
(Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)

People enjoy the Dongcheng section of the Yuhe river in Beijing, capital of China, on Aug 29, 2022.
(Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

People visit an exhibition at the ground floor of Gulou, a historic drum tower, in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 28, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Zhonghao)

People visit the Yongdingmen Gate in Beijing, capital of China, Aug. 16, 2022.(Xinhua/Chen Zhonghao)

Photo taken on Aug. 16, 2022 shows a train running past Yongdingmen Gate in Beijing, capital of China.(Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


China beats Puerto Rico in straight sets at women's volleyball worlds- China.org.cn


*

Players of China pose for photos after the Phase 2 Pool E match between China and Puerto Rico at the 2022 Volleyball Women's World Championship in Rotterdam, the Netherlands, Oct. 5, 2022. China prevailed against Puerto Rico at the FIVB World Championship on Wednesday, defeating the Caribbean side in straight sets 25-15, 25-19, 25-21, to claim its fifth win at the tournament. (Xinhua/Meng Dingbo)

Yuan Xinyue of China spikes the ball during the Phase 2 Pool E match between China and Puerto Rico at the 2022 Volleyball Women's World Championship in Rotterdam, the Netherlands, Oct. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Meng Dingbo)
​Li Yingying (C) of China competes during the Phase 2 Pool E match between China and Puerto Rico at the 2022 Volleyball Women's World Championship in Rotterdam, the Netherlands, Oct. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Meng Dingbo)

Li Yingying of China serves during the Phase 2 Pool E match between China and Puerto Rico at the 2022 Volleyball Women's World Championship in Rotterdam, the Netherlands, Oct. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Meng Dingbo)

Li Yingying (L) and Yuan Xinyue of China react during the Phase 2 Pool E match between China and Puerto Rico at the 2022 Volleyball Women's World Championship in Rotterdam, the Netherlands, Oct. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Meng Dingbo)

Li Yingying (L) and Yuan Xinyue of China react during the Phase 2 Pool E match between China and Puerto Rico at the 2022 Volleyball Women's World Championship in Rotterdam, the Netherlands, Oct. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Meng Dingbo)

Wang Yunlu (R) of China spikes the ball during the Phase 2 Pool E match between China and Puerto Rico at the 2022 Volleyball Women's World Championship in Rotterdam, the Netherlands, Oct. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Meng Dingbo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Memories of the canal


Zhong Liming is a photographer, who is in his sixties and has spent all his life near the Hangzhou section of the Grand Canal. He was born and raised in the city's suburbs, studied at a local high school, went to a local university, and worked across the capital city of East China's Zhejiang...




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Zhong Liming is a photographer, who is in his sixties and has spent all his life near the Hangzhou section of the Grand Canal. He was born and raised in the city's suburbs, studied at a local high school, went to a local university, and worked across the capital city of East China's Zhejiang province. No matter how many times he moved house or job, he always remained close to the canal.

The canal runs more than 2,000 kilometers from north to south across the vast eastern plains of China. It passes through Hangzhou, Huzhou and Jiaxing, and extends to Shaoxing and Ningbo in Zhejiang province.

The watery thoroughfare impressed him — he watched the landscape change dramatically over the past four decades, from fields to villages to streets. Also changed during that period were people's lifestyles, mindsets and relationships.

Zhong has over the past decade dedicated his time to capturing scenes of the canal to document traditional ways of life. He sees photography as a way to pass on the memory of the canal. Zhong believes China is a rising global power and the country is continuing to strive for its national rejuvenation. Zhong believes that recording the ways in which the canal changes is immensely meaningful.

A couple wash their quilt in the old town of Doumen, Shaoxing, on Nov 23, 2019.[Photo provided by Zhong Liming/For China Daily]

A popcorn hawker in Wuzhen, Jiaxing, on March 17, 2012.[Photo provided by Zhong Liming/For China Daily]

Two Hangzhou kongfu masters and their foreign student practice Taiji in Hangzhou's Canal Plaza on Aug 20, 2022.[Photo provided by Zhong Liming/For China Daily]

A scene from the national dragon boat competition near the Gongchen Bridge, Hangzhou, on Nov 9, 2013. The event is an important part of local residents' cultural life.[Photo provided by Zhong Liming/For China Daily]

A boat holding rafters for houses traverses the canal in the village of Taoyan, Shaoxing, on Nov 16, 2019.[Photo provided by Zhong Liming/For China Daily]

People scatter as the Qiantang River surges over barriers in Qige village, Hangzhou, on Aug 24, 2013.[Photo provided by Zhong Liming/For China Daily]

A fleet of baby strollers passes the canal over the Gongchen Bridge in Hangzhou in October 2012.[Photo provided by Zhong Liming/For China Daily]

Women work in a field of Zizania latifolia in Qianyuan, Huzhou, on April 4, 2021.[Photo provided by Zhong Liming/For China Daily]

The canal in Hangzhou on an evening in August 2013.[Photo provided by Zhong Liming/For China Daily]

A view of the Yongjiang estuary and Zhedong Canal from above Zhenhai, Ningbo, on Oct 18, 2020.[Photo provided by Zhong Liming/For China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

霧霧 by Rex Chen, on Flickr

霧霧 by Rex Chen, on Flickr

霧霧 by Rex Chen, on Flickr

霧霧 by Rex Chen, on Flickr

霧霧 by Rex Chen, on Flickr

霧霧 by Rex Chen, on Flickr

霧霧 by Rex Chen, on Flickr

霧霧 by Rex Chen, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Members and guest I've no time to post photos this morning. So for a look at "life in China" photos go here;

*


China Photos - Chinadaily.com.cn


*





Photo - China | English.news.cn


Xinhua, xinhuanet.com/english，english.news.cn, chinaview，brings you headlines, photos, video and news stories from china, Asia and Pacific, Europe, Asia, Africa, the Middle East, Americas and Organizations on politics, economy, culture, sports, entertainment, science, technology, health, travel, odd




english.news.cn


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Major sports venue in Beijing to have new look


Beijing Workers Stadium, which was put into use in 1959 and has hosted a range of large-scale sports events - including the first National Games, the 1990 Asian Games and some events during the Beijing 2008 Summer Olympics - will have a new look after a major reconstruction project that is...




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Beijing Workers Stadium, which was put into use in 1959 and has hosted a range of large-scale sports events - including the first National Games, the 1990 Asian Games and some events during the Beijing 2008 Summer Olympics - will have a new look after a major reconstruction project that is expected to be finished by the end of the year.

Over the past six decades, the facility has become a crucial venue for sports fans in the Chinese capital and also a magnet for music lovers across the country, who witnessed there the emergence of Chinese rock 'n' roll in 1986 and enjoyed countless performances by domestic and overseas singers and musicians.

After the reconstruction, it will be transformed into a world-class professional stadium for soccer matches.

The revamped Beijing Workers Stadium, with high-standard commercial facilities and a huge green public space, will also become the capital's largest urban park complex and a top landmark building in the city.

The old Beijing Workers Stadium is seen in June 2020. WANG PENG / FOR CHINA DAILY

The reconstruction work starts in August 2020. WANG PENG / FOR CHINA DAILY

Cannons spray water to control dust during the demolition of the old Beijing Workers Stadium in August 2020. WANG JIANZHONG / FOR CHINA DAILY

Construction of piled foundation is underway in February 2021. WANG PENG / FOR CHINA DAILY

Concrete construction of the new stadium's main structure is underway in October 2021. WANG PENG / FOR CHINA DAILY

The steel structure of the stadium's cantilever roof is installed in December 2021. WANG PENG / FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Workers prepare construction material in October last year. WANG JIANZHONG / FOR CHINA DAILY

Ring beams are installed in January during the reconstruction of Beijing Workers Stadium. WANG JIANZHONG / FOR CHINA DAILY

The steel structure is completed in April. WANG PENG / FOR CHINA DAILY

Players and coaches of the Beijing Guoan Football Club, which used the stadium as its home field for over 20 years, view a model of the new stadium in April. YANG LIN / FOR CHINA DAILY

The unitized curtain wall of the roof is completed in May. WANG PENG / FOR CHINA DAILY

Roofing that can absorb noise is installed in July. WANG JIANZHONG / FOR CHINA DAILY

Workers install seats in the stands area in August. WANG PENG / FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Improving lives by miles


Calling themselves "runners in the dark", a group of visually impaired fitness enthusiasts in Beijing are improving their lives by putting in the hard miles.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Calling themselves "runners in the dark", a group of visually impaired fitness enthusiasts in Beijing are improving their lives by putting in the hard miles.

They also hope their persistence and determination can encourage more people with disabilities to embrace the transformative power of sports.

Every Thursday and Sunday morning, members of the Beijing branch of "Running in the Dark", a nationwide charity for people with disabilities, gather to train in the capital's Olympic Forest Park.

Accompanied by guides and volunteers, the runners take on various distances in the park, with some even completing full marathons.


The 'Running in the Dark' charity pairs people with disabilities with volunteer guides to assist them as they exercise. The charity's Beijing branch has over 600 volunteers. 


The Beijing branch of the 'Running in the Dark' charity group holds regular sessions for members at the capital's Olympic Forest Park. Volunteers not only guide the runners but also coach them with tailor-made training plans designed to avoid injuries and improve running efficiency. As well as the physical benefits of regular exercise, the charity offers people with disabilities an important social outlet.ALL photos by WEI XIAOHAO/CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pianist Sun Yutong makes Beijing debut


Pianist Sun Yutong held a recital at the Beijing Concert Hall on Monday, as part of the concert hall's classical music series this year.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Pianist Sun Yutong held a recital at the Beijing Concert Hall on Sept 26, 2022. [all Photos by Luo Wei/For China Daily]

Pianist Sun Yutong held a recital at the Beijing Concert Hall on Monday, as part of the concert hall's classical music series this year.

The recital was themed on Pictures at an Exhibition, a suite of 10 piano pieces by Russian composer Modest Mussorgsky. Sun also presented two works by Chopin — _Piano Sonata No 2 _and _Fantasy in F Minor_.

This concert is the 27-year-old's first appearance in Beijing after he entered the semifinal of 2022 Van Cliburn International Piano Competition. He previously gained recognition by winning top spots at international piano competitions.

"Among the impressive lineup of musicians we have invited this year, we are very happy to see young classical music musicians such as Sun. His participation adds to the richness of the performance series of the concert hall this year," said Zhang Yilin, general manager of Beijing Concert Hall.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Watercolors trace Maritime Silk Road and Guangxi's progress


A watercolor exhibition at the National Art Museum of China in Beijing, celebrates the glorious past of these ancient ports and new developments in Guangxi.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






_Seagull,_ by Xian Xiaoqian. [Photo provided to China Daily]

The cities of Beihai, Qinzhou and Fangchenggang in the Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region can trace their history to the heyday of the Maritime Silk Road, serving as important hubs for merchants from home and abroad. Today they continue to play a role in exchanges between China and the world as part of the Beibu Gulf city chains.

A watercolor exhibition at the National Art Museum of China in Beijing, celebrates the glorious past of these ancient ports and new developments in Guangxi.

_Woods,_ by Zhang Dongfeng. [Photo provided to China Daily]

On show are 87 watercolors largely by painters based in Beihai, including still lifes, landscapes and figures. The exhibition ends on Wednesday.


_Harvest,_ by Zhang Guonan. [Photo provided to China Daily]

The cities of Beihai, Qinzhou and Fangchenggang in the Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region can trace their history to the heyday of the Maritime Silk Road, serving as important hubs for merchants from home and abroad. Today they continue to play a role in exchanges between China and the world as part of the Beibu Gulf city chains.


_Hepu the Ancient Maritime Silk Road port_, by Liu Cheng. [Photo provided to China Daily]




A watercolor exhibition at the National Art Museum of China celebrates the glorious past and new developments in the Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region. [Photos by Jiang Dong/ China Daily]

On show are 87 watercolors largely by painters based in Beihai, including still lifes, landscapes and figures. The exhibition ends on Wednesday.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

王淮禎 by Rex Chen, on Flickr

王淮禎 by Rex Chen, on Flickr

王淮禎 by Rex Chen, on Flickr

王淮禎 by Rex Chen, on Flickr

王淮禎 by Rex Chen, on Flickr

王淮禎 by Rex Chen, on Flickr

王淮禎 by Rex Chen, on Flickr

王淮禎 by Rex Chen, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Nightlife activities enrich people's leisure time during National Day holiday


Nightlife activities enrich people's leisure time during National Day holiday-



english.news.cn






Aerial photo taken on Oct. 5, 2022 shows the view of a commercial street in Jianghua Yao Autonomous County of Yongzhou City, central China's Hunan Province. Various nightlife activities enrich people's leisure time during the National Day holiday. (Photo by Zhou Xiuyuchun/Xinhua)

Aerial photo taken on Oct. 5, 2022 shows a food street in Xinpu New District in Zunyi City, southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Photo by Luo Xinghan/Xinhua)

People color plaster statues at a park in Yuping Dong Autonomous County of Tongren City, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 5, 2022. (Photo by Hu Panxue/Xinhua)

Aerial photo taken on Oct. 5, 2022 shows the view of a camping area in Zunhua City, north China's Hebei Province. (Photo by Liu Mancang/Xinhua)

Tourists have fun at a commercial town in Mengzi, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Oct. 5, 2022. . (Photo by Wang Yu/Xinhua)

A boy visits Sanfangqixiang (Three Lanes and Seven Alleys), an ancient block, in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, Oct. 6, 2022. Various nightlife activities enrich people's leisure time during the National Day holiday. (Xinhua/Zhou Yi)

A folk artist makes sugar painting at Sanfangqixiang (Three Lanes and Seven Alleys), an ancient block, in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, Oct. 6, 2022. (Photo by Zhou Yi/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A folk artist makes a sugar figure on the Central Street in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Oct. 5, 2022. Various nightlife activities enrich people's leisure time during the National Day holiday. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)


Tourists visit Nanqiang Street in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Oct. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Xinbo)

People visit Sanfangqixiang (Three Lanes and Seven Alleys), an ancient block, in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, Oct. 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhou Yi)

Tourists have fun on Huangxing Road in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, Oct. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Xue Yuge)

Children color plaster statues at a night fair in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Oct. 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Cao Yiming)

Aerial photo taken on Oct. 5, 2022 shows a view of a light show in Mengzi, southwest China's Yunnan Province. (Photo by Wang Yu/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A staff member makes coffee in a commercial complex reconstructed from an old building in Yuzhong District, southwest China's Chongqing, Oct. 6, 2022.(Xinhua/Tang Yi)


Photos taken on Sept. 27, 2022 shows the Yichang film park, a popular scenic spot and a business incubation base transformed from former industrial site, in Yuzhong District, southwest China's Chongqing.(Xinhua/Tang Yi)

A young entrepreneur promotes products via livestreaming at Yichang film park, a popular scenic spot and a business incubation base transformed from former industrial site, in Yuzhong District, southwest China's Chongqing, Sept. 27, 2022.(Xinhua/Tang Yi)

A young entrepreneur makes coffee for clients in a coffee bar at Daijiaxiang alley in Yuzhong District, southwest China's Chongqing, Sept. 24, 2022.(Xinhua/Tang Yi)

A resident walks through Daijiaxiang alley, dubbed "coffee street" after renovation, in Yuzhong District, southwest China's Chongqing, Sept. 24, 2022.(Xinhua/Tang Yi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Across China: Modern makeover for ancient river village in Hainan


Across China: Modern makeover for ancient river village in Hainan-



english.news.cn





For the National Day holiday, many tourists have come to Liuke Village in south China's Hainan Province to admire its natural beauty and abundant culture.

Liuke is one of the ancient villages sitting on the plains of the lower reaches of the iconic Wanquan River in Hainan. Spanning 163 km, the river flows through an area of more than 3,600 square km. A classic Chinese folk song sings in praise of the lucid water of the river, and in recent years the Wanquan River has become a drawcard for Hainan, thanks to the rich stories and history associated with it.

Different from the rapid water currents and mountainous landscape upstream, the lower reaches of the river feature smooth water flows and boundless rice paddy fields. For hundreds of years, locals built villages and townships amid rainforests along the river. Liuke Village is one of them.

Photo taken on Oct. 2, 2022 shows a view of Liuke Village in Boao Town, Qionghai, south China's Hainan Province. (Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)

Tourists paddle a kayak around Liuke Village of Boao Town in Qionghai, south China's Hainan Province, Oct. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)




Tourists visit Liuke Village of Boao Town in Qionghai, south China's Hainan Province, Oct. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Xinjiang celebrates bumper harvest of chilli peppers


*
A harvester works in a chilli pepper plantation base in Tiemenguan city, northwest China's Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region, Oct. 6, 2022. A chilli pepper plantation base in Xinjiang embraced harvest with a total planting area of more than 1,300 hectares. (Photos: China News Service/Bei Kebin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_IMG1375 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_IMG1225 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_IMG1658 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_IMG1600 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_IMG1261 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_IMG1430 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_IMG1233 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_IMG1406 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rural Tibet sees sizable income growth over past decade


The per capita disposable income of rural residents of the Tibet autonomous region has continued to see double-digit growth over the past decade, this growth rate has been ranking the highest growth in the country for seven consecutive years, regional authorities said at a news conference in the...




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A photo shows local residents checking out wooden products sold at a market in Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region. [Photo by Palden Nyima/For chinadaily.com.cn]

The per capita disposable income of rural residents of the Tibet autonomous region has continued to see double-digit growth over the past decade, this growth rate has been ranking the highest growth in the country for seven consecutive years, regional authorities said at a news conference in the regional capital Lhasa recently.

In 2021, the region's per capita disposable income of rural residents exceeded 16,900 yuan ($2,300), which is 2.97 times that of 5,698 yuan in 2012, according to a press conference held recently by the regional department of agriculture and rural affairs.

Since the 18th CPC National Congress in 2012, rural residents in Tibet have been witnessing rapid income growth and significant living standard improvements. In particular, the region's comprehensive production capacity of agricultural and animal husbandry is staged in a high level, and the development vitality of agricultural and pastoral areas has been significantly enhanced, Du Jie, head of the department said at the news conference.

Tibetan villagers work in a cooperative of Tibetan incense in Nyemo county, Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region. [Photo by Palden Nyima/For chinadaily.com.cn]

An elderly resident stands in front of her new house, located in the rural parts of Zayul county, Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region. [Photo by Palden Nyima/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A photo shows a well-equipped traditional house in the rural parts of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region. [Photo by Palden Nyima/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Rural residents in Tibet autonomous region benefit from the operation of shuttle bus services in the areas in recent years.[Photo by Palden Nyima/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Reporters experience Beijing's smart transportation


The news center of the 20th CPC National Congress organized a visit to the Beijing rail transit command center for domestic and foreign journalists on Oct 17, 2022.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Chinese and foreign journalists visit the Beijing rail transit command center, Oct 17, 2022. [All Photos by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

The news center of the 20th CPC National Congress organized a visit to the Beijing rail transit command center for domestic and foreign journalists on Oct 17, 2022.


Chinese and foreign journalists experience simulated subway piloting at the Beijing rail transit command center, Oct 17, 2022. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn/China News Service/Tian Yuhao ]

The journalists explored the secret behind Beijing subway's efficiency, experienced the modern management of the city's rail transit and learned about its construction process.

Chinese and foreign journalists take pictures of the command room inside the Beijing rail transit command center, Oct 17, 2022. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

Chinese and foreign journalists for the 20th National Congress of the Communist Party of China visit the Beijing Metro Network Control Center in Beijing, Oct. 17, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Tian Yuhao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Maonan women innovate traditional hat weaving patterns


*

Tan Sujuan an inheritor of the Maonan bamboo hat weaving technique of the Maonan ethnic group weaves a bamboo hat in Huangjiang Maonan autonomous county, south China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Oct. 15, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Yizhao)

Tan weaves a bamboo hat in Huangjiang Maonan autonomous county, south China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Oct. 15, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Yizhao)

Photo taken on Oct. 16, 2022 shows bamboo bags woven by Tan Sujuan. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Yizhao)

The bamboo hats are considered a symbol of happiness and a gift to the beloved in Maonan ethnic group.

Tan and her daughter integrate the popular patterns and colors among young people into the hats.
A bamboo hat is in weaving. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Yizhao)
Tan cuts a bamboo strip in Huangjiang Maonan autonomous county, south China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Oct. 15, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Yizhao)

Local residents weave bamboo hats in Huangjiang Maonan autonomous county, south China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, Oct. 15, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Yizhao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Fine art emerges on discarded bamboo


A 37-year-old teacher in Chongqing's rural Fuling district is helping students turn seemingly worthless bamboo husks into vivid works of art.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A 37-year-old teacher in Chongqing's rural Fuling district is helping students turn seemingly worthless bamboo husks into vivid works of art.

Li Sifei was born and raised in a local village in Fuling. After graduating from a normal technical secondary school in 2003, he started teaching art at Zengfu Town Middle School.

"I felt a call of duty to teach here," Li said, noting that art education is lacking for rural kids.

For years, he had been thinking of utilizing free and interesting raw materials for his students, who are mostly from poor families. In 2017, while taking a walk beside a local river, he spotted a large amount of bamboo husks — the paper-like outer skin of the plant that is usually discarded after the center is removed for food.

"These can be really artistically expressive if used as a canvas for painting," he said.


Li Sifei, a 37-year-old teacher in Chongqing's rural Fuling district, teaches students to turn seemingly worthless bamboo husks into vivid paintings. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Li Sifei, a 37-year-old teacher in Chongqing's rural Fuling district, takes picture with his students at a local art exhibition. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]
​



Photos shows artwork made from bamboo husks. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Logo of the 132nd session of the China Import and Export Fair, also known as the Canton Fair is seen in Guangzhou, on Oct 10, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

The 132nd session of the China Import and Export Fair, also known as the Canton Fair, opened online on Saturday with a record number of products on display and offering a longer service time.

More than 35,000 domestic and overseas companies are participating in the event, which is approximately 10,000 more than that of the previous session, and they have submitted over 3.06 million exhibits, said Xu Bing, spokesperson of the fair.

Photo taken in Guangzhou, South China's Guangdong province on Oct 15, 2022 shows screens displaying the virtual opening ceremony of the 132nd session of the China Import and Export Fair, also known as the Canton Fair. [Photo/Xinhua]

Staff members introduce embroideries during the 132nd session of the China Import and Export Fair, also known as the Canton Fair, at a tourism development company in Guizhou province, Oct 15, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Staff members prepare a live show to be staged for the 132nd session of the China Import and Export Fair, also known as the Canton Fair, at Guangdong Textiles Import & Export Co Ltd in Guangzhou, South China's Guangdong province, Oct 14, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Staff members prepare a live show to be staged for the 132nd session of the China Import and Export Fair, also known as the Canton Fair, at Guangzhou Eagle-Coin Food Group Co, Ltd in Guangzhou, South China's Guangdong Province, Oct 14, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A staff member sorts clothes to be displayed online for the 132nd session of the China Import and Export Fair, also known as the Canton Fair, at Guangdong Textiles Import & Export Co Ltd in Guangzhou, South China's Guangdong province, on Oct 14, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Better infrastructure aids ethnic groups


Editor's note: To mark the convening of the 20th National Congress of the Communist Party of China, China Daily has selected 10 sets of photo stories that illustrate various aspects of the country's development during the past decade. The photos, posters and videos showcase the achievements and...




www.chinadaily.com.cn





_*Editor's note:* To mark the convening of the 20th National Congress of the Communist Party of China, China Daily has selected 10 sets of photo stories that illustrate various aspects of the country's development during the past decade. The photos, posters and videos showcase the achievements and experiences of the Party's cause, and the country under Xi Jinping Thought on Socialism with Chinese Characteristics for a New Era. This is the fourth in the series._

Yunnan province is home to many ethnic groups, including the Derung, the Jino, the De'ang, the Achang, the Blang, the Pumi, the Jingpo, the Va, the Lahu and others with small populations.

Speaking in Yunnan in January 2015, President Xi Jinping said, "We will accelerate the economic and social development of the poor areas and ethnic group areas and intensify our efforts to achieve the goal of building a moderately prosperous society in all respects by 2020."

Li Xuehua, a village doctor, examines a senior who has high blood pressure in Gongshan county, Yunnan province, on Aug 26, 2020. JI CHUNHONG/FOR CHINA DAILY

Zhang Xiufen, a member of the Hani ethnic group, is photographed in Qiangang village, Mojiang county, Yunnan. JI CHUNHONG/FOR CHINA DAILY

A senior from the Derung ethnic group draws water from a tap in her yard in Dizhengdang village, Gongshan. JI CHUNHONG/FOR CHINA DAILY

Villagers prepare tea for tourists at a farmhouse in Chudonggua village, Mangshi city, Yunnan, on Aug 16, 2020. JI CHUNHONG/FOR CHINA DAILY

People pick tea in an ancient tea garden in the Xishuangbanna Dai autonomous prefecture, Yunnan, on Sept 9, 2020. Tea cultivation has become the main source of income for local villagers. JI CHUNHONG/FOR CHINA DAILY

Members of ethnic groups take part in a workshop at a poverty alleviation relocation center in Gongshan. JI CHUNHONG/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

凱西馬鈴薯 by Rex Chen, on Flickr

凱西馬鈴薯 by Rex Chen, on Flickr

凱西馬鈴薯 by Rex Chen, on Flickr

凱西馬鈴薯 by Rex Chen, on Flickr

凱西馬鈴薯 by Rex Chen, on Flickr

凱西馬鈴薯 by Rex Chen, on Flickr

凱西馬鈴薯 by Rex Chen, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Nation tunes in to 20th CPC National Congress


People across China watched livestreams and listened to the report delivered by Xi Jinping to the 20th National Congress of the Communist Party of China held in Beijing on Sunday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Residents of Shangzhuang Xincun in Dongming county of Heze, Shandong province, gather to watch the opening of the 20th CPC National Congress on Sunday. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

People across China watched livestreams and listened to the report delivered by Xi Jinping to the 20th CPC National Congress of the Communist Party of China held in Beijing on Sunday.

Teachers at Furen School Affiliated with Shandong University in Jinan, Shandong province, watch the opening of the 20th CPC National Congress on Sunday. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Dorje Phuntsok, an official in Jeling village in Metog county, Tibet autonomous region, watches the opening of the 20th CPC National Congress on Sunday. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


Residents of Yuljuk village in the Drakyib district of Nyingchi, Tibet autonomous region, gather to watch the opening of the 20th CPC National Congress on Sunday. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Residents of Shibadong village in Tujia-Miao autonomous prefecture in Xiangxi, Hunan province, gather to watch the opening of the 20th CPC National Congress on Sunday. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Residents of Shibadong village in Tujia-Miao autonomous prefecture in Xiangxi, Hunan province, gather to watch the opening of the 20th CPC National Congress on Sunday. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Engineers from China Construction Eighth Engineering Division Corp, at the site of a national-level earthquake simulation project in Tianjin, watch the opening of the 20th CPC National Congress on Sunday. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In a county of Hebei, quinoa harvest sets record


Guyuan county in Zhangjiakou, Hebei province, recently completed the harvest of a record crop of quinoa on about 2,000 hectares.




www.chinadaily.com.cn







Photos shows fields of quinoa in Zhangjiakou, Hebei province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Guyuan county in Zhangjiakou, Hebei province, recently completed the harvest of a record crop of quinoa on about 2,000 hectares.

The county, which is about 300 kilometers northwest of downtown Beijing, began cultivating quinoa in 2012. A decade later, it has a whole industrial chain centered on the grain, including planting, processing and sales.

Total output of quinoa this year topped 6,600 metric tons, a year-on-year increase of 10.5 percent, according to the local government.

More than 3,200 households are growers. More than 60 villages of the county have benefited from the industry.


Workers pack quinoa products at a local company in Guyuan county of Zhangjiakou, Hebei province. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A worker sifts through a pile of quinoa. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A photo shows workers examining a harvester in Zhangjiakou, Hebei province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A photo shows a harvester working in a field of quinoa in Zhangjiakou, Hebei province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's heating equipment exports to Europe rise as winter nears


As winter comes, the demand for heating equipment has surged in European countries amid the intensifying energy shortage.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A saleswoman introduces heating equipment to customers in Yiwu, Zhejiang province on Oct 13, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

As winter comes, the demand for heating equipment has surged in European countries amid the intensifying energy shortage.

China's manufacturers of electric blankets, air conditioners and electric heaters are revving up production to meet the increasing foreign orders.

Statistics from the General Administration of Customs shows the electric blanket export volume reached $33.4 million from Jan to July this year, up 97 percent from 2021.

In Zhejiang province's Yiwu, China's small commodity hub, warming equipment exports rose 41.6 percent to 190 million yuan ($26.4 million), the city's customs showed.

A worker checks the fan heater in a factory in Ningbo, Zhejiang province, on Sept 27, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Workers assemble fan heaters in a factory in Ningbo, Zhejiang province, on Sept 27, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A worker checks the heating equipment in a factory in Ningbo, Zhejiang province, on Sept 27, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A worker conducts a security check of electric blankets in a factory in Shaoxing, Zhejiang province, on Oct 14, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A worker arranges the heating elements of electric blankets in a factory in Shaoxing, Zhejiang province, on Oct 14, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Workers arrange electric blankets in a factory in Shaoxing, Zhejiang province, on Oct 14, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A saleswoman is seen in a store selling heating equipment in Yiwu, Zhejiang province on Oct 13, 2022. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A man displays two commemorative stamps issued for the 20th National Congress of the Communist Party of China in Guiyang, Guizhou Province, Oct. 16, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Qu HongLun)

A commemorative stamp set is issued for the 20th National Congress of the Communist Party of China in Guiyang, Guizhou Province, Oct. 16, 2022.(Photo: China News Service/Qu HongLun)

This photo taken on Oct. 16, 2022 shows the first day covers with stamps marking the 20th National Congress of the Communist Party of China (CPC). China Post issued a set of two commemorative stamps and a stamp sheetlet in celebration of the 20th CPC National Congress on Sunday. (Xinhua/Lan Hongguang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Jiangnan ... 2021*

In Quiet Night by rufeng0758, on Flickr

A quiet morning by rufeng0758, on Flickr

林中仙子 by rufeng0758, on Flickr

惠山古镇 by rufeng0758, on Flickr

露天茶馆 by rufeng0758, on Flickr

await by rufeng0758, on Flickr

与鸥共舞 by rufeng0758, on Flickr

无锡秋色 by rufeng0758, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

BA0W2141_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W2189_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W2205_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W2187_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W2123_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W2111_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W2122_pp by c0466 WANG, on Flickr
BA0W2173 by c0466 WANG, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Slides attached to office building makes work full of fun


*
Photos show a newly renovated office building with a slide in Chongqing, Oct. 19, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Lang)

A total of 11 slides spanning up to 3 floors were attached to the old office building.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)




----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Traditional clay whistles blow beautiful sound in Shaanxi


*

Yang Fan, an inheritor of the traditional handicraft nijiaojiao, a clay whistle, works in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province.(Photo provided to China News Service)

Nijiaojiao, which can be used as a whistle, is made of mud through process and listed as intangible cultural heritage of Shaanxi Province.

​Photo shows the Romance of the Three Kingdoms themed clay whistles make by Yang Fan. (Photo provided to China News Service)
​Photo shows the Journey to the West themed clay whistles make by Yang Fan. (Photo provided to China News Service)



Photos shows Chinese zodiac themed clay whistles make by Yang Fan. (Photos provided to China News Service)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Restorers devoted to document protection in NE China


*

A restorer removes stains from a document with a brush at the Harbin Archives Bureau in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Oct. 18, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Sun Hanlun)

A restorer repairs a document using a magnifying glass at the Harbin Archives Bureau in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Oct. 18, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Sun Hanlun)

Restorers spray water on the damaged file to remove the stains at the Harbin Archives Bureau in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Oct. 18, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Sun Hanlun)

Restorers dry the well-repaired documents on a wall at the Harbin Archives Bureau in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Oct. 18, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Sun Hanlun)

Restorers repair damaged documents at the Harbin Archives Bureau in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Oct. 18, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Sun Hanlun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Farmers harvest corn in north China's Inner Mongolia


Farmers harvest corn in north China's Inner Mongolia-



english.news.cn






This aerial photo shows farmers harvesting corn in Horqin District of Tongliao City, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Oct. 14, 2022. (Xinhua/Lian Zhen)

This aerial photo shows farmers drying corn in Naiman Banner of Tongliao City, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Oct. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Lian Zhen)


Farmers harvest corn in Horqin Left Wing Middle Banner of Tongliao City, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Oct. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Lian Zhen)

A worker dries corn in Naiman Banner of Tongliao City, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Oct. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Lian Zhen)

This aerial photo shows farmers harvesting corn in Naiman Banner of Tongliao City, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Oct. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Lian Zhen)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Workers dry corn in Naiman Banner of Tongliao City, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Oct. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Lian Zhen)



These photos show farmers harvesting corn in Naiman Banner of Tongliao City, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Oct. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Lian Zhen)

This aerial photo shows farmers harvesting corn in Horqin District of Tongliao City, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Oct. 14, 2022. (Xinhua/Lian Zhen)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_4072 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4212 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4176 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4204 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4083 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4197 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4067 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_4088 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Miao Wanru adds women's 50m rifle 3 positions gold for China at Cairo worlds


Miao Wanru adds women's 50m rifle 3 positions gold for China at Cairo worlds-



english.news.cn






_Miao Wanru of China competes during the women's 50m rifle 3 positions match at the ISSF World Championship Rifle/Pistol in Cairo, Egypt, Oct. 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Ahmed Gomaa)_

CAIRO, Oct. 21 (Xinhua) -- China's Miao Wanru came back from six points down to beat Norway's Jenny Stene 17-13 for the women's 50m rifle three positions gold at the World Championships here on Friday.

Miao, making her debut at an international event, finished top in the qualification and had a solid performance in kneeling and prone positions in the ranking match, taking the lead with 207.9 points.
However, the 22-year-old struggled in the standing position and dropped to third after three series, 1.3 points behind leader Sagen Maddalena of the U.S. and one point after second-placed Stene.

Before the final shot, Stene enjoyed a safe 0.9-point cushion ahead of Maddalena, and Miao was on the verge of elimination 0.2 points further behind. However, the American World Cup Final winner made a sub-par 9.0 in the deciding shot, while Miao took the advantage to clinch a place in the gold medal match with a 10.7.

In an equally, if not more dramatic, gold medal match, Miao was down 4-10 after making three consecutive sub-10 shots, including an awful 8.5. The debutante managed to recover her form afterward though, taking eight points in a row to turn the table around 12-10 and shared the next two points with her Norwegian rival to lead 13-11.

Stene leveled the match 13-13, only to see Miao surge ahead again with a 10.5, and the 24-year-old knew she had no chance to bring it back again when she shot first and had a disappointing 8.8. Although Miao scored only 9.6 seconds later, it was enough for her to win her maiden world title.

Miao Wanru of China reacts during the women's 50m rifle 3 positions match at the ISSF World Championship Rifle/Pistol in Cairo, Egypt, Oct. 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Ahmed Gomaa)

Miao Wanru of China gestures during the women's 50m rifle 3 positions match at the ISSF World Championship Rifle/Pistol in Cairo, Egypt, Oct. 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Ahmed Gomaa)





Miao Wanru,in green, of China competes during the women's 50m rifle 3 positions match at the ISSF World Championship Rifle/Pistol in Cairo, Egypt, Oct. 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Ahmed Gomaa)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_More shootin'!!_





__





Highlights of ISSF World Championship Rifle/Pistol


Highlights of ISSF World Championship Rifle/Pistol-



english.news.cn






Chen Yan (front) of China competes during the women's 25m pistol medal match at the ISSF World Championship Rifle/Pistol in Cairo, Egypt, Oct. 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Ahmed Gomaa)

Chen Yan of China competes during the women's 25m pistol medal match at the ISSF World Championship Rifle/Pistol in Cairo, Egypt, Oct. 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Ahmed Gomaa)

Liu Yukun (C) of China competes during the men's 50m rifle 3 positions ranking match at the ISSF World Championship Rifle/Pistol in Cairo, Egypt, Oct. 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Ahmed Gomaa)

Liu Yukun (2nd L) of China competes during the men's 50m rifle 3 positions ranking match at the ISSF World Championship Rifle/Pistol in Cairo, Egypt, Oct. 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Ahmed Gomaa)

Liu Yukun of China competes during the men's 50m rifle 3 positions ranking match at the ISSF World Championship Rifle/Pistol in Cairo, Egypt, Oct. 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Ahmed Gomaa)

Liu Yukun of China competes during the men's 50m rifle 3 positions ranking match at the ISSF World Championship Rifle/Pistol in Cairo, Egypt, Oct. 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Ahmed Gomaa)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





China sweeps three golds at FINA Diving World Cup


China sweeps three golds at FINA Diving World Cup-



english.news.cn





BERLIN, Oct. 21 (Xinhua) -- China collected three golds and one sliver here on Friday at FINA Diving World Cup as teen stars Quan Hongchan and Chen Yuxi clinched their first World Cup gold.

Only two pairs competed in the women's 10m synchro platform final. Tokyo Olympic champion Quan, joined by world champion Chen, delivered five rounds of diving with a total score of 349.80 points to claim the gold, the first title in the tournament for the two young talents.

The only challengers Nike Agunbiade/Katrina Young from the United States finished second with 261.54. Both duos performed the same dives but the American pair never earned more than 7.5 points from any judge while China routinely tallied 8.5 and 9.0.

Despite the victory, Chen said, "What's the most on our minds is that we could do better. We had some mistakes in our first four dives. We still have the space for executing some better performances."

Chen Yuxi/Quan Hongchan (L) of China pose for photos during the awarding ceremony of the women's synchronized 10m platform final at the FINA Diving World Cup in Berlin, Germany, Oct. 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Pengfei)

Lian Junjie (L)/Yang Hao of China pose for photos during awarding ceremony of the men's synchronized 10m platform final at the FINA Diving World Cup in Berlin, Germany, Oct. 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Pengfei)

Gold medalist Wang Zongyuan (R) and silver medalist Cao Yuan of China pose for photos during the awarding ceremony of the men's 3m springboard event at the FINA Diving World Cup in Berlin, Germany, Oct. 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Pengfei)

Wang Zongyuan of China poses for photos during the awarding ceremony of the men's 3m springboard event at the FINA Diving World Cup in Berlin, Germany, Oct. 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Pengfei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





China's Liu Qingyi takes silver in World Breaking Championship


China's Liu Qingyi takes silver in World Breaking Championship-



english.news.cn






Team China's B-boy Shang Xiaoyu competes during the Round 1 game on Day 2 of the 2022 WDSF World Breaking Championship in Seoul, South Korea, Oct 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Yiliang)


Team China's B-girl Guo Pu competes during the Round 1 game on Day 2 of the 2022 WDSF World Breaking Championship in Seoul, South Korea, Oct 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Yiliang)

Team China's B-girl Liu Qingyi competes during the Round 1 game on Day 2 of the 2022 WDSF World Breaking Championship in Seoul, South Korea, Oct 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Yiliang)




Team China's B-girl Liu Qingyi competes during the Round 2 game on Day 2 of the 2022 WDSF World Breaking Championship in Seoul, South Korea, Oct 22, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Yiliang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Paddy rice harvest in Huangfu Village, northwest China's Shaanxi


Paddy rice harvest in Huangfu Village, northwest China's Shaanxi-



english.news.cn






This aerial photo taken on Oct. 21, 2022 shows a reaper harvesting paddy rice in Huangfu Village, Chang'an District of Xi'an City, northwest China's Shaanxi Province. In recent years, Chang'an District develops ecological paddy fields and combines paddy rice industry with tourism, which improves the quality of local paddy rice and local economy. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)

A girl carries a bunch of paddy rice in Huangfu Village, Chang'an District of Xi'an City, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Oct. 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)

People pose for a photo at a paddy scenic spot in Huangfu Village, Chang'an District of Xi'an City, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Oct. 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)

A villager riding a reaper harvests paddy rice in Huangfu Village, Chang'an District of Xi'an City, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Oct. 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)

Livestreamers sell local rice through live-streaming platform in Huangfu Village, Chang'an District of Xi'an City, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Oct. 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)

A villager harvests paddy rice in Huangfu Village, Chang'an District of Xi'an City, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Oct. 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Xiao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong*
M10R0127 by Nick Chan, on Flickr
M10R0152 by Nick Chan, on Flickr
M10R0162 by Nick Chan, on Flickr
M10R0157 by Nick Chan, on Flickr
M10R0156 by Nick Chan, on Flickr
M10R0154 by Nick Chan, on Flickr
M10R0131 by Nick Chan, on Flickr
[url=https


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

加藤飄5024 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

加藤飄5014 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

加藤飄5028 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

加藤飄5042 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

加藤飄5031 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

加藤飄5036 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

加藤飄5040 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

加藤飄5020 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Cotton harvest season starts in Xinjiang


The cotton harvest season started in October in Xinjiang, the largest cotton-growing area in China.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Newly-harvested cotton is transferred at a cotton ginning factory in Shawan, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Oct 22, 2022. The cotton harvest season started in October in Xinjiang, the largest cotton-growing area in China. [Photo/Xinhua]

Workers sort newly-harvested cotton at a cotton ginning factory in Shawan, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Oct 22, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A cotton picker works in a field in Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Oct 13, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Workers load cotton bales onto a truck in Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Oct 14, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

This aerial photo taken on Oct 22, 2022 shows newly-harvested cotton at a cotton ginning factory in Shawan, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. [Photo/Xinhua]

A worker uses a forklift to transfer ginned cotton at a cotton ginning factory in Shawan, Northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, Oct 22, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Innovative companies aid high-quality development


Innovative companies with elite specialized characteristics aid high-quality development in Southwest China's Chongqing.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A product is unloaded by a robot arm to be packaged in a box in a factory in Chongqing, Southwest China on Oct 19, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Innovative companies with elite specialized characteristics aid high-quality development in Southwest China's Chongqing.

A series of measures have been taken to improve companies' innovative ability and core competitiveness in Chongqing.

The measures include "technology acquisition + independent research and development" and have cultivated a batch of enterprises with outstanding main business, strong competitiveness, good growth momentum, all which promotes local businesses' high-quality development.

A smart manufacturing workshop for high-quality development is seen in Chongqing, Southwest China on Oct 19, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]




Staff members work in a factory for high-quality development in Chongqing, Southwest China on Oct 19, 2022. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's digital economy surges in 10 years


China's digital economy jumped from 11 trillion yuan ($1.52 trillion) to 45 trillion yuan ($6.20 trillion) during the past decade, providing a powerful motivation to economic and social development, CCTV.com reported on Saturday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A humanoid robot called Walker X plays Chinese chess at the World Artificial Intelligence Conference in Shanghai in June, 2021. [Photo/CHINA DAILY]

China's digital economy jumped from 11 trillion yuan ($1.52 trillion) to 45 trillion yuan ($6.20 trillion) during the past decade, providing a powerful motivation to economic and social development, CCTV.com reported on Saturday.

The mobile payment is profoundly changing Chinese people's life, with the annual trade volume hitting 527 trillion yuan.

The country has built an advanced and complete digital industry system. The core computing industry scale has exceeded 1.5 trillion yuan, with the average growth rate of over 30 percent in the past five years, and the market size of cloud computing surpassed 300 billion yuan. Moreover, China has 1.05 billion internet users, forming the world's largest and most dynamic digital society.

A staff member of the Bank of Communications Beijing Branch instructs a visitor to open a digital RMB wallet on a mobile phone, on June 16, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

Staff members look at a core computing hardware used for artificial intelligence models at a stand of the 2022 Global Digital Economy Conference in Beijing, July 28, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

An exhibitor is seen at the 2022 World 5G Convention in Harbin, Heilongjiang province. [Photo provided to China Daily]

An industrial robot works at an automatic production line in Rizhao, East China's Shandong province, on July 1, 2022. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Researchers design AI-Chemist system to facilitate chemical experiments


Researchers design AI-Chemist system to facilitate chemical experiments-



english.news.cn






This photo taken on Jan. 21, 2022 shows the flight of an ornithopter developed by Beihang University. (Beihang University/Handout via Xinhua)

BEIJING, Oct. 21 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese university research team has set a Guinness record for the longest flight duration of an ornithopter, an unmanned aircraft that flies by flapping its mechanical wings.

Built by researchers and students from the Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics, also known as Beihang University, the birdlike machine flew continuously for 1 hour 30 minutes and 4.98 seconds.

A video released Thursday shows the record-setting flight (single charge) that took place in an open ground in Beijing on January 21st 2022.

The university unveiled the Guinness World Records certificate in its press release.

Powered by lithium-ion battery, the flapper drone weighs 1.6 kg, has a wingspan of 2 meters and is capable of flying at a speed of 10 meters per second.






Researchers design AI-Chemist system to facilitate chemical experiments


Researchers design AI-Chemist system to facilitate chemical experiments-



english.news.cn







The AI-Chemist system performs a chemical experiment at a laboratory in the University of Science and Technology of China in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Duan)

BEIJING, Oct. 19 (Xinhua) -- Chinese researchers have presented an artificial intelligence (AI) system to facilitate chemical research and experiments, Wednesday's edition of China Science Daily reported.

The all-round AI-Chemist system is equipped with a scientific mind that is capable of performing all essential steps required for chemical research, according to the researchers from the University of Science and Technology of China.

The AI-Chemist realizes automatic data collection, processing, analysis and visualization. It is designed to be able to automatically search for and read relevant literature from a cloud database and propose experimental plans accordingly.

The AI-Chemist can also control a mobile robot in-house or online to automatically execute the complete experimental process on more than 10 workstations.

The AI-Chemist system is about to perform a chemical experiment at a laboratory in the University of Science and Technology of China in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Duan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese divers dominate World Cup with 8 golds
 

Chinese divers dominate World Cup with 8 golds-



english.news.cn





BERLIN, Oct. 23 (Xinhua) -- The 2022 FINA Diving World Cup concluded here on Sunday as China added two more golds to finish with eight victories in nine events.

China didn't compete in the mixed team event, which was won by the United States on 375.80 points, followed by Germany (370.85) and Australia (365.65).

World Championships bronze medalist Chang Yani beat reigning world champion Chen Yiwen in the women's 3m springboard final to give China their seventh gold medal in as many events.

The two performed identical dives in identical order and were the only athletes to earn more than 300 points. Chang led after each round to defeat her teammate by 16.8 points.

Chang, who won with a personal best of 363.75 points, said, "I'm satisfied with the first three dives today, but two left me wanting more."

Battling her teammate, Chang said, "We're very good friends. After a competition, we don't care who wins, so long as it's one of us."

Gold medalist Yang Jian of China poses with his medal during the awarding ceremony of the men's 10m platform final at the FINA Diving World Cup in Berlin, Germany, Oct. 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Pengfei)
​Chang Yani of China poses with her medal during the awarding ceremony of the women's 3m springboard final at the FINA Diving World Cup in Berlin, Germany, Oct. 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Pengfei)

Gold medalist Chang Yani (C) of China, silver medalist Chen Yiwen (L) of China and bronze medalist Mikami Sayaka of Japan pose for photos after the awarding ceremony of the women's 3m springboard final at the FINA Diving World Cup in Berlin, Germany, Oct. 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Pengfei)

Gold medalist Yang Jian (R) and silver medalist Yang Hao of China pose with their medals during the awarding ceremony of the men's 10m platform final at the FINA Diving World Cup in Berlin, Germany, Oct. 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Pengfei)

Yang Jian of China competes during the men's 10m platform final at the FINA Diving World Cup in Berlin, Germany, Oct. 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Pengfei)
​Chang Yani of China competes during the women's 3m springboard final at the FINA Diving World Cup in Berlin, Germany, Oct. 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Pengfei)

Chen Yiwen of China competes during the women's 3m springboard final at the FINA Diving World Cup in Berlin, Germany, Oct. 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Pengfei)

Chang Yani of China competes during the women's 3m springboard final at the FINA Diving World Cup in Berlin, Germany, Oct. 23, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Pengfei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_9147 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9121 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9128 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9125 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9134 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9157 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9243 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9276 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Mengtian space lab to undergo final tests before launch


China's Mengtian space lab module and its carrier — a Long March 5B rocket — were moved to a service tower on Tuesday morning to undergo final tests before their planned flight in the coming days, according to the China Manned Space Agency.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





China's Mengtian space lab module and its carrier — a Long March 5B rocket — were moved to a service tower on Tuesday morning to undergo final tests before their planned flight in the coming days, according to the China Manned Space Agency.

The agency said in a brief news release that prelaunch preparation work is underway at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in the southernmost island province of Hainan. No further details were given.

Mengtian, the second lab component of China's Tiangong space station, was transported to Wenchang by ship in early August. It received fuel earlier this month at the launch center.

The lab module is about 17 meters long, has a diameter of 4 meters and weighs more than 20 metric tons, according to its designers at the China Academy of Space Technology.

China's Mengtian space lab module and its carrier, a Long March 5B rocket, arrive at a service tower at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in Hainan province, Oct 25, 2022. [Photo by Su Dong/For chinadaily.com.cn]





A photo shows China's Mengtian space lab module and its carrier, a Long March 5B rocket, being transported to a service tower at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in Hainan province, Oct 25, 2022. [Photos by Su Dong/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shared electric shopping cart leads trend in China


Shared electric shopping cart leads the trend in a supermarket in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A man drives a shared electric shopping cart in a supermarket in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, on Oct 24, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Shared electric shopping cart leads the trend in a supermarket in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province.

Customers can enjoy shopping in an easier way by scanning the QR code of a shared electric shopping cart in the supermarket.

The cart is quite easy to operate and drives on both a flat floor and an escalator. By driving such a cart people don't have to walk or push a heavy shopping cart when they need to buy a lot of things. Let's take a look together.

An operation panel of an electric shopping cart is seen in a supermarket in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, on Oct 24, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A customer chooses products while driving a shared electric shopping cart in a supermarket in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, on Oct 24, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A customer parks a shared electric shopping cart in a supermarket in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, on Oct 24, 2022. [Photo/VCG]




A customer drives a shared electric shopping cart in a supermarket in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, on Oct 24, 2022. [Photos/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Qinwang tunnel successfully drilled through in E China


Qinwang tunnel successfully drilled through in E China-



english.news.cn






This aerial photo taken on Oct. 24, 2022 shows the construction site of Qinwang tunnel project in Fuyang District of Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province. Qinwang tunnel, the first river-crossing tunnel in Fuchun River Basin, was successfully drilled through on Monday. It is currently the largest shield tunnel in Zhejiang Province and the largest road-rail joint construction tunnel in China. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)




Photos taken on Oct. 24, 2022 shows the shield tunneling machine "Fuchun" at the construction site of Qinwang tunnel project in Fuyang District of Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Courting popularity


When the popular TV series Draw the Line was shot in Hunan province earlier this year, three special "staffers" supervised every detail throughout the entire shooting, which lasted more than 150 days.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Based on real-life cases, the TV series _Draw the Line_, starring Jin Dong (second from right) as a veteran judge, has attracted a huge audience. [Photo provided to China Daily]

TV series gets a favorable verdict for its coverage of judges at work, Xu Fan reports.

When the popular TV series _Draw the Line_ was shot in Hunan province earlier this year, three special "staffers" supervised every detail throughout the entire shooting, which lasted more than 150 days.

They are all judges from Changsha Intermediate People's Court. Temporarily putting aside their presiding over trials, the trio — made up of two middle-aged veterans and a young female judge — were invited as consultants to help the crew ensure that all elements, from props to the set decoration, matched reality.

"In the first few weeks, we shot for at least 15 hours every day, hence their workloads were very intensive," director Liu Guotong told China Daily in a telephone interview. "Sometimes, the judges even helped us write some dialogue, as their depictions could be more accurate."

As the first of its kind to panoramically showcase the country's achievements in judicial reform, the legal drama has been broadcast on Hunan Television and several streaming platforms, including Mango TV since Sept 19.

A courtroom scene from a murder case trial. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Judges(?) discuss a case concerning a terminal cancer patient. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Wang Jinsong, Jin Dong and Wang Yinan star as three judges. [Photo provided to China Daily]

A poster of the series. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Soccer gets new emphasis on Hebei campuses


Quzhou county in Handan, Hebei province, is building soccer programs involving more than 10,000 primary and secondary school students each year.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Quzhou county in Handan, Hebei province, is building soccer programs involving more than 10,000 primary and secondary school students each year.

The county, about 400 kilometers southwest of downtown Beijing, has promoted soccer on campuses in recent years, a move to improve all-around education.

"Each class has players, and every school holds soccer competitions," said Jing Wanxiang, head of the county's education and sports department.

As of last year, the county owned five kindergartens that specialized in soccer education, along with 19 such schools for youth soccer, accounting for one-eighth of the number countrywide, according to the department.

In 2016, Quzhou was named an experimental county for developing soccer at schools by the Ministry of Education.

"We will continue to vigorously develop soccer, so that every child can enjoy sports, and thus strengthen their bodies and temper their will," Jing said.

Students at Xiaohedao Primary School in Quzhou county of Handan, Hebei province, play soccer. [Photo by Bai Liying/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Students at Qianhedong Primary School in Quzhou county of Handan, Hebei province, play soccer. [Photo by Bai Liying/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Students from Quzhou county of Handan, Hebei province, compete in a soccer competition. [Photo by Bai Liying/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Students at Fenghuang Art Kindergarten in Quzhou county of Handan, Hebei province, play soccer. [Photo by Bai Liying/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Soccer players from Nanliyue town in Quzhou county of Handan, Hebei province, build team spirit. [Photo by Ji Yanping/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Artist shapes a bit of Chinese culture


Over the past three years, Kang Jian has created more than 400 dough sculptures and become a city-level inheritor of the intangible cultural heritage in Mohe, Heilongjiang province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





_Full story in the link above!_




Kang Jian creates dough sculptures at his studio in Mohe , Heilongjiang province. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]
Over the past three years, Kang Jian has created more than 400 dough sculptures and become a city-level inheritor of the intangible cultural heritage in Mohe, Heilongjiang province.

Since childhood, Kang, who was born in 1990 in Mohe, showed great interest in fine arts, especially sculpture.

"When I was a little boy, every time my parents made dumplings, they would give me a small piece of dough," he said. "I tried to make various animals — a rabbit, a fish or a snail. The small, simple objects brought me lots of good childhood memories."

Kang Jian gives a lecture on dough sculpture at a primary school in Mohe, Heilongjiang province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]





Dough sculptures created by Kang Jian. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC09402-PS1 by Danny Lee, on Flickr
DSC09407-PS1 by Danny Lee, on Flickr
DSC09280-PS1 by Danny Lee, on Flickr
DSC09291-PS1 by Danny Lee, on Flickr
DSC09340-PS1 by Danny Lee, on Flickr
DSC09312-PS1 by Danny Lee, on Flickr
DSC09403-PS1 by Danny Lee, on Flickr
DSC09280-PS1 by Danny Lee, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


China sends lab module Mengtian into space


*
A Long March-5B Y4 rocket carrying China's lab module Mengtian blasts off from the Wencheng Spacecraft Launch Site in south China's Hainan Province, Oct. 31, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Hou Yu)

Mengtian, the second lab module of China's space station, was successfully launched into space in Hainan on Monday.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Satellite navigation aids harvest in Jilin


Two unmanned machines could be seen harvesting corn recently on a demonstration farm in Gongzhuling city of Changchun, Jilin province, showing the advantages of high-tech farming in the golden days of autumn.




www.chinadaily.com.cn







Two unmanned machines could be seen harvesting corn recently on a demonstration farm in Gongzhuling city of Changchun, Jilin province, showing the advantages of high-tech farming in the golden days of autumn. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A variety of new and advanced technologies have been put into use on the 67-hectare field, including automated tractors guided by the Beidou satellite navigation system.






Unmanned machines harvest corn on a demonstration farm in Gongzhuling city of Changchun, Jilin province. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

5th CIIE gears up for the launch


The 5th China International Import Expo will be held at the National Exhibition and Convention Center in Shanghai from Nov 5 to 10, attracting more than 280 exhibitors, including the world's top 500 enterprises and the industry leading companies, with over 90 percent of the exhibitors attending...




www.chinadaily.com.cn







People take photos of the green decorations seen outside the National Exhibition and Convention Center in Shanghai, Oct 29, 2022. [Photos/IC]

The 5th China International Import Expo will be held at the National Exhibition and Convention Center in Shanghai from Nov 5 to 10, attracting more than 280 exhibitors, including the world's top 500 enterprises and the industry leading companies, with over 90 percent of the exhibitors attending the event again.



Flowers and plants decorated for the CIIE are seen at the National Exhibition and Convention Center in Shanghai, Oct 29, 2022. [Photos/VCG]

With the launch time approaching, the decorations to the National Exhibition and Convention Center in Shanghai are basically completed.

A man passes two statues of Jinbao, the panda mascot of the CIIE, in Shanghai, Oct 29, 2022. [Photo/IC]


Photos taken on Oct 29, 2022, shows the exterior of the National Exhibition and Convention Center in Shanghai. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Large persimmons harvested in Hebei


Farmers in the Mancheng district of Baoding, Hebei province, are busy picking persimmons, which have delivered a high yield this year.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A customer buys persimmons from growers in the Mancheng district of Baoding, Hebei province. [Photo by Tian Suran/For chinadaily.com.cn]


Farmers in the Mancheng district of Baoding, Hebei province, are busy picking persimmons, which have delivered a high yield this year. [Photos by Tian Suran/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Known for its Mopan persimmons — named for their large size and millstone shape — Mancheng has planted about 2,800 hectares of the fruit.

According to local farmers, each persimmon tree can produce around 100 kilograms of the fruit, with each kilogram selling for about 8 yuan ($1.10).

"I have grown more than 500 persimmon trees this year and they have brought higher income for me than before," said Yan Yingchun, one of the farmers.

The persimmons from Mancheng are welcome in markets at home and abroad. Some of them are exported.

Beyond harvesting the fresh fruit, the district has also developed a processing industry, including making persimmon vinegar and wine.

A farmer prepares persimmons for drying. [Photo by Tian Suran/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Farmers pack persimmons for sale. [Photo by Tian Suran/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A farmer handles persimmons in the Mancheng district of Baoding, Hebei province. [Photo by Tian Suran/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

<em>Border Town</em> offers beautiful view of love, Hunan town


Chinese opera, Border Town, made its premiere at China National Opera House in Beijing on Oct 28. With three shows, the opera attracted over 3,000 audiences in three days.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Chinese opera, _Border Town_, made its premiere at China National Opera House in Beijing on Oct 28. With three shows, the opera attracted over 3,000 audiences in three days.

Adapted from the 1934 novella with the same title by the noted Chinese writer Shen Congwen (1902-88), the Chinese opera was performed by the symphony orchestra of China National Opera House under the baton of conductor Yuan Ding, featuring soprano Lei Jia as the lead role.

The setting is Fenghuang county, an idyllic rural area in the far west of Hunan province. Lei plays the role of a young woman, named Cuicui, who lives with her grandfather. Her family makes a living by operating a ferryboat across a river outside the small town of Chadong.[Photos provided to China Daily]

Chinese soprano Lei Jia (second from the right) has been traveling to Tujia and Miao autonomous prefecture, Hunan province, to learn folk songs from local people since 2014 for the Chinese opera _Border Town._[Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*





Newly decorated world's largest ro-ro passenger ship unveiled - People's Daily Online


World's largest ro-ro passenger ship No.1 moors at Nansha international cruise port in Guangzho



en.people.cn




*


_World's largest ro-ro passenger ship No.1 moors at Nansha international cruise port in Guangzhou, south China's Guangdong Province, Oct. 27, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Chen Jimin)_

The world's largest ro-ro passenger ship has completed decorations and trial voyage in Guangzhou. The ship is designed for 2,500 passengers and 800 vehicles and has 13 decks includes 533 luxury guest rooms and 5-storey garages.

An elegant lounge inside the world's largest ro-ro passenger ship No.1 in Guangzhou, south China's Guangdong Province, Oct. 27, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Jimin)


Photos show the dining room inside the world's largest ro-ro passenger ship No.1 in Guangzhou, south China's Guangdong Province, Oct. 27, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Chen Jimin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

nEO_IMG_DSC_3236_00001 by 義雄 蘇, on Flickr
nEO_IMG_DSC_2912_00001 by 義雄 蘇, on Flickr
nEO_IMG_DSC_2951_00001 by 義雄 蘇, on Flickr
nEO_IMG_DSC_3270_00001 by 義雄 蘇, on Flickr
nEO_IMG_DSC_3247_00001 by 義雄 蘇, on Flickr
nEO_IMG_DSC_3162_00001 by 義雄 蘇, on Flickr
nEO_IMG_DSC_3023_00001 by 義雄 蘇, on Flickr
nEO_IMG_DSC_3227_00001 by 義雄 蘇, on Flickr


----------



## sykul12 (Feb 5, 2020)

sykul12 said:


> Lanzhou, Gansu Province
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585455304958951425





bd popeye said:


> Sykul, please give a translation for your post. Thank you!


Of course "Lanzhou people are quarantined in toilets."


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Retailers, shoppers get ready for Double Eleven festival


China's Double Eleven shopping festival on Nov 11 is around the corner, with both online and offline retailers being well prepared to meet the surging consumers' demand.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Workers of an e-commerce company pack shoes at an industrial park in Yangzhou, Jiangsu province, on Oct 25, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

China's Double Eleven shopping festival on Nov 11 is around the corner, with both online and offline retailers being well prepared to meet the surging consumers' demand.

As domestic consumption gradually recovers in the post-pandemic era, the selling figures are expected to hit a new high this year, boosted by the shopping spree.

Workers in an e-commerce company arranges packing boxes at a industrial park in Yangzhou, Jiangsu province, on Oct 25, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

The advertisement of Double Eleven shopping festival is seen at a subway station in Shanghai, on Oct 29, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A worker arranges the packages at a logistics center in Beijing, on Oct 31, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Workers unload the packages from a train at a logistics center in Beijing, on Oct 31, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Workers prepare goods at an e-commerce company in Lianyungang, Jiangsu province, on Oct 31, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

An offline store prepares for the Double Eleven shopping festival at a shopping mall in Shenyang, Liaoning province, on Oct 29, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Posters about the Double Eleven shopping festival are seen at a shopping mall in Shenyang, Liaoning province, on Oct 29, 2022. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Modernizing the land of clouds and mist


Guizhou official attempts to balance conservation and development in a once-isolated Miao community.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





_Full story in the provided link_

Guizhou official attempts to balance conservation and development in a once-isolated Miao community, Chen Meiling and Yang Jun report.

Inside the clouds and mist of upstream areas of the Wujiang River in Bijie, Guizhou province, there is a small village called Huawu whose story offers a microscopic view into countrywide efforts at balancing rural development with ecological conservation.

Huawu is predominantly occupied by the Miao, an ethnic group who have traditionally lived in mountainous areas across South China. In the past, Huawu's villagers, like those of many other communities living on the banks of the Yangtze River and its tributaries, made a living by fishing.

However, overfishing led to water pollution in the 1,037-kilometer river, and it once stank due to neglect of this damage. Xu Lei, 33, Party secretary of Huawu, believed the village's economic model was unsustainable. The young woman, together with other village officials, made bold plans to change this — first, banning fishing; second, building sewage treatment facilities across the village; and third, capitalizing on the village's picturesque landscape and unique culture to develop tourism as a pillar industry.

Xu Lei (center, holding notebook), Party secretary of Huawu village, Bijie, Guizhou province, studies the most recent Party policies with grassroots officials and villagers in May. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Xu discusses Miao embroidery production with factory staff members. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Xu organizes villagers to go through nucleic acid testing in September. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Xu distributes necessities to elderly people in the village. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's Mengtian lab module docks with space station combination


China's Mengtian lab module docks with space station combination-



english.news.cn





BEIJING, Nov. 1 (Xinhua) -- The Mengtian lab module has successfully docked with China's Tiangong space station combination, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

Mengtian, Tiangong's second lab module, docked with the front port of Tianhe, the space station's core module, at 4:27 a.m. Tuesday (Beijing Time) after it entered the planned orbit, the CMSA said. The whole process of rendezvous and docking took approximately 13 hours.

Later, Mengtian will conduct transposition as planned, according to the CMSA. The Mengtian module, together with Tianhe core module and Wentian lab module, will then form the space station's basic configuration in T shape.


These simulated images captured at Beijing Aerospace Control Center on Nov. 1, 2022 shows Mengtian lab module carrying out rendezvous and docking with the front port of Tianhe core module. The Mengtian lab module has successfully docked with China's Tiangong space station combination, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA). (Photos by Sun Fengxiao/Xinhua)

This screen image captured at Beijing Aerospace Control Center on Nov. 1, 2022 shows Mengtian lab module carrying out rendezvous and docking with the front port of Tianhe core module. The Mengtian lab module has successfully docked with China's Tiangong space station combination, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA). (Photo by Sun Fengxiao/Xinhua)


These screen images captured at Beijing Aerospace Control Center on Nov. 1, 2022 shows a view inside Tianhe core module after Mengtian lab module has successfully docked with the front port of Tianhe core module. (Photos by Sun Fengxiao/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Families attend archaeological tour during Beijing Public Archaeology Season


Families attend archaeological tour during Beijing Public Archaeology Season-



english.news.cn






Children visit the Liulihe relic site in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 30, 2022. Liulihe relic site in Fangshan District of Beijing is believed to be the capital of the Yan kingdom during the Western Zhou Dynasty (1046-771 BC). As part of this year's Beijing Public Archaeology Season, a tour consisting of 20 families is organized to visit the Yan Capital Site Museum of Western Zhou Dynasty and Liulihe relic site on Sunday. (Xinhua/Chen Zhonghao)

Children practice archaeological excavation work near the Liulihe relic site in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 30, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Zhonghao)

A child practices archaeological excavation work near the Liulihe relic site in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 30, 2022. (Xinhua/Chen Zhonghao)

People visit the Yan Capital Site Museum of Western Zhou Dynasty in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 30, 2022.(Xinhua/Chen Zhonghao)

Children look at a bronze wine vessel displayed at the Yan Capital Site Museum of Western Zhou Dynasty in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 30, 2022.(Xinhua/Chen Zhonghao)

Wang Jing, who leads the excavation project at Liulihe relic site, explains as the children learn the construction of the site to visitors in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 30, 2022.(Xinhua/Chen Zhonghao)

Families go into the Liulihe relic site in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 30, 2022.

A technician showcases a detecting shovel as visitors look on at Liulihe relic site in Beijing, capital of China, Oct. 30, 2022.(Xinhua/Chen Zhonghao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chishui sun vinegar gains new life with traditional making process in SW China


Chishui sun vinegar gains new life with traditional making process in SW China-



english.news.cn







Workers prepare raw materials for vinegar making at a vinegar factory in Chishui, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 28, 2022. Chishui is celebrated for its sun vinegar, which has maintained a traditional making process. The production techniques of the Chishui vinegar, featuring the sunning process, was listed as a provincial intangible cultural heritage of Guizhou in 2009, and a national one in 2021. The vinegar is noted for its unique flavor also because of its time-tested recipe that include some herbal medicines.

The local government pins great importance to the inheritance of vinegar making skills as well as the publicity of their products. Through "on-line + off-line" information and sales campaigns, Chishui sun vinegar has gained a new life in this mountainous city. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

A worker checks the maturity of vinegar in process at a vinegar factory in Chishui, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 28, 2022.(Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

This aerial photo taken on Oct. 28, 2022 shows the sunning field of a vinegar factory in Chishui, southwest China's Guizhou Province.(Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

A worker moves bottled vinegar at a vinegar factory in Chishui, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 28, 2022.(Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

Workers move raw materials at the sunning field of a vinegar factory in Chishui, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 28, 2022.(Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

A worker displays mature vinegar at a vinegar factory in Chishui, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 28, 2022.(Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

Two women promote vinegar products via livestreaming at a vinegar factory in Chishui, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Oct. 28, 2022.(Photo by Wang Changyu/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai 2022 by Lei Han, on Flickr
Shanghai 2022 by Lei Han, on Flickr
Shanghai 2022 by Lei Han, on Flickr

A crossroads in the abandoned old city of Shanghai by Runen Liu, on Flickr
Morning on the Bund by Sophie et Fred, on Flickr
Shanghai #19 - Cityscape observation [Explored] by Franck Michel, on Flickr
Shanghai by Graeme Norris, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai*

The Bund, Shanghai, China by mrchun, on Flickr
2019/7/13-ArendG7x-69 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr
2019/7/13-ArendG7x-56 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr
2019/7/13-ArendG7x-53 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr
2019/7/13-ArendG7x-47 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr
2019/7/13-ArendG7x-49 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr
2019/7/13-ArendG7x-26 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr
P0000782 Shanghai Jingan Sunset - 20-Jun-2019 by BB, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

nEO_IMG_DSC_2146_00001 by 義雄 蘇, on Flickr
nEO_IMG_DSC_2215_00001 by 義雄 蘇, on Flickr
nEO_IMG_DSC_1955_00001_01 by 義雄 蘇, on Flickr
nEO_IMG_DSC_2247_00001 by 義雄 蘇, on Flickr
nEO_IMG_DSC_2044_00001 by 義雄 蘇, on Flickr
nEO_IMG_DSC_2309_00001 by 義雄 蘇, on Flickr
nEO_IMG_DSC_2144_00001_01 by 義雄 蘇, on Flickr
nEO_IMG_DSC_2351_00001 by 義雄 蘇, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Firefighters test drone, robot in high-rise drill


Two drones were used in a practice drill for extinguishing a fire in a high-rise building in the central business district in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, on Tuesday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A drill tested techniques for extinguishing a fire in a high-rise building in the central business district in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, on Tuesday. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A drone was deployed in a practice drill for extinguishing a fire in a high-rise building in the central business district in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, on Tuesday. [All Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Two drones were used in a practice drill for extinguishing a fire in a high-rise building in the central business district in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, on Tuesday.


The simulated fire involved the 18th floor of a 284-meter-tall office building.

A total of 240 officers, 34 fire engines, a helicopter, a robot and two thermal imaging devices joined in the firefighting, and search and rescue of people.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Tall scallions harvested in Shandong


Farmers in the Zhangqiu district of Jinan, Shandong province, have begun to harvest scallions recently. Zhangqiu boasts a long history of growing scallions, which are known for being tall, sweet and crisp. Scallions that stand 2.44 meters high were recognized as the tallest of this year in the...




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A farmer poses for a photo with his award-winning 2.44-meter-high scallions in Zhangqiu district of Jinan, Shandong province, Oct 31, 2022. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Farmers in the Zhangqiu district of Jinan, Shandong province, have begun to harvest scallions recently. Zhangqiu boasts a long history of growing scallions, which are known for being tall, sweet and crisp. Scallions that stand 2.44 meters high were recognized as the tallest of this year in the district on Monday.

A farmer poses for a photo with bundles of harvested scallions in Zhangqiu district of Jinan, Shandong. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Farmers harvest scallions in Zhangqiu district of Jinan, Shandong. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Farmers organize harvested scallions in Zhangqiu district of Jinan, Shandong. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Festival gives fashion a sporting chance


The Beijing Institute of Fashion Technology held the opening ceremony of its 18th Science-Art-Fashion Festival on Sunday in Beijing.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Jia Ronglin, principal of the Beijing Institute of Fashion Technology gives a speech at the opening ceremony of the 18th Science-Art-Fashion Festival on Sunday in Beijing. [Photo provided to China Daily]

The Beijing Institute of Fashion Technology held the opening ceremony of its 18th Science-Art-Fashion Festival on Sunday in Beijing.

As one of the important aspects of the festival, the exploration and achievements of the teachers and students of the institute in sportswear design over many years were highlighted at the fashion show.

This sports fashion show displays the design concept of "fashion, health, technology, function and green" and aims to bring forward-looking and creative works to the market.

More than 90 collections were presented, covering the works of outstanding students from the Beijing Institute of Fashion Technology's School of Fashion, as well as designs by several teachers.

These were rich and diversified, covering various fields including extreme and outdoor sports, as well as indoor fitness. Also included were ball, leisure, and competitive sports, and other activities such as high jump, resistance running and e-sports.

Models wearing sportswear designed by students and teachers of the Beijing Institute of Fashion Technology at a fashion show on Sunday in Beijing. [Photos provided to China Daily]




Models wearing sportswear designed by students and teachers of the Beijing Institute of Fashion Technology at a fashion show on Sunday in Beijing. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ancient buildings renovated in Qingdao, E China's Shandong


Ancient buildings renovated in Qingdao, E China's Shandong-



english.news.cn






A woman takes pictures at Silverfish ST. in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 1, 2022. In recent years, the old city area of Qingdao has started protective renovation of its historical and cultural communities, during which ancient buildings have been maintained and new industries and trades have brought vitality to the city. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)

Visitors are seen at Silverfish ST. in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Nov. 1, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)

People visit the ancient building Guangxingli in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Oct. 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)


People visit at the Dabaodao blocks in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, Oct. 19, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Ziheng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taiwan 2015-'16*

火燒C型灣 by 郭董 Kimi Kuo, on Flickr

虎山 by 郭董 Kimi Kuo, on Flickr

保安宮 by 郭董 Kimi Kuo, on Flickr

奇美博物館 by 郭董 Kimi Kuo, on Flickr

耶誕城 by 郭董 Kimi Kuo, on Flickr

萬里駱駝峰 by 郭董 Kimi Kuo, on Flickr

阿妹茶樓 by 郭董 Kimi Kuo, on Flickr

兒童新樂園 by 郭董 Kimi Kuo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*National Museum of China ...2011: Ming & Qing
This is the 8th gallery in the Ancient China exhibit, dealing with the last two dynasties of Imperial China. Photos by Gary Lee*

Qing Gilded Statue of 5th Dalai Lama by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Porcelain by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Porcelain by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Porcelain Vase by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Qing Porcelain Vase by Gary Todd, on Flickr
Tibetan Copper Ewer by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Iron Daggers by Gary Todd, on Flickr

Wood Statue of Boy Riding Ox by Gary Todd, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In pics: cityscape of Shanghai


In pics: cityscape of Shanghai-



english.news.cn






Residents enjoy outdoor activities at the Bund in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 4, 2022. The fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) is held in Shanghai from Nov. 5 to 10. (Photo by Zhang Qiangjun/Xinhua)

This photo taken on Nov. 4, 2022 shows an evening view of the Yuyuan Garden in east China's Shanghai. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)

Residents enjoy outdoor activities at the Bund in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 4, 2022. (Photo by He Zhongming/Xinhua)

Cyclists take photos by the Suzhou Creek in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 4, 2022. (Photo by Fan Yeqin/Xinhua)

This photo taken on Nov. 4, 2022 shows an evening view at the Bund in east China's Shanghai. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

This photo taken on Nov. 4, 2022 shows an evening view of the Yuyuan Garden in east China's Shanghai. The fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) is held in Shanghai from Nov. 5 to 10. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)

This photo taken on Nov. 4, 2022 shows an evening view at the Bund in east China's Shanghai. (Photo by Ying Guowei/Xinhua)

This photo taken on Nov. 4, 2022 shows an evening view at the Xujiahui area in east China's Shanghai. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)

This photo taken on Nov. 4, 2022 shows an evening view of the Lujiazui area in east China's Shanghai.(Xinhua/Wang Xiang)

Visitors take photos at the Museum of Art Pudong in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A0078 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A0333 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A0037 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A0291 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A0085 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A0128 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A0010 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A0201 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Volunteers patrol Huaxi national city wetland park in Guiyang, SW China


Volunteers patrol Huaxi national city wetland park in Guiyang, SW China-



english.news.cn






Zhou Yuqing prepares for a volunteer activity in the Huaxi national city wetland park in Guiyang, capital of southwest China's Guizhou Province on Nov. 4, 2022.

Zhou Yuqing, 70, has been an environmental protection volunteer since 2008.

In 2014, she set up a volunteer club consisting of retirees and elderly environmentalists to promote wetland conservation.

Over the past 14 years, Zhou and 167 others on her team have logged more than 13,000 hours of volunteer service. (Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)

Environmental protection volunteer Zhou Yuqing takes photos of the Huaxi national city wetland park in Guiyang, capital of southwest China's Guizhou Province on Nov. 4, 2022.(Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)




Zhou Yuqing (front) and other environmental protection volunteers patrol the Huaxi national city wetland park in Guiyang, capital of southwest China's Guizhou Province on Nov. 4, 2022.(Xinhua/Ou Dongqu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A close look at various exhibition areas at 5th CIIE


A close look at various exhibition areas at 5th CIIE-



english.news.cn






This photo taken on Nov. 5, 2022 shows a Tesla robot exhibited at the Automobile exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai. The fifth CIIE is scheduled on Nov. 5-10 in China's economic hub Shanghai. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)

This photo taken on Nov. 5, 2022 shows a Chevrolet Corvette exhibited at the Automobile exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai. . (Xinhua/Ding Ting)

Visitors view an intelligent cooking machine at the Consumer Goods exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)

Cakes are seen at the Food and Agricultural Products exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

This photo taken on Nov. 5, 2022 shows a Toyota Mirai hydrogen fuel cell electric vehicle exhibited at the Automobile exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai.(Xinhua/Ding Ting)

This photo taken on Nov. 5, 2022 shows an XEV customized new energy vehicle exhibited at the Intelligent Industry and Information Technology exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai. (Xinhua/Jin Haoyuan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors taste beer at the Food and Agricultural Products exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. The fifth CIIE is scheduled on Nov. 5-10 in China's economic hub Shanghai. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

A chef cooks at the Food and Agricultural Products exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. The fifth CIIE is scheduled on Nov. 5-10 in China's economic hub Shanghai. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

Visitors experience rowing machines at the Consumer Goods exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)

A robot which can serve ping pong balls is seen at the booth of Omron at the Intelligent Industry and Information Technology exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Jin Haoyuan)

A staff member demonstrates a VR-powered vocational training device at the Intelligent Industry & Information Technology Exhibition Area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Keren)

A staff member instructs as a visitor tries a flight simulator at the Honeywell booth at the Intelligent Industry & Information Technology Exhibition Area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Keren)

A staff member explains as a visitor looks at an exhibit at the General Electric booth at the Intelligent Industry & Information Technology Exhibition Area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Keren)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

5th World Sichuan Cuisine Conference held in SW China


5th World Sichuan Cuisine Conference held in SW China-



english.news.cn






Chefs prepare specialty snacks during a Sichuan cuisine cooking skills competition in Ya'an, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Nov. 3, 2022. The 5th World Sichuan Cuisine Conference kicked off here on Thursday, during which a series of competitions are staged. (Xinhua/Liu Qiong)

Chefs prepare food ingredients during a Chinese hotpot culinary skills competition in Ya'an, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Nov. 3, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Qiong)

A chef displays his cuisine creation during a Sichuan cuisine cooking skills competition in Ya'an, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Nov. 3, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Qiong)


Chefs work on a cuisine creation during a Sichuan cuisine cooking skills competition in Ya'an, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Nov. 3, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Qiong)

Participants take photos of cuisine creations displayed at the 5th World Sichuan Cuisine Conference in Ya'an, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Nov. 3, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Qiong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A close look at various exhibition areas at 5th CIIE


A close look at various exhibition areas at 5th CIIE-



english.news.cn






An ablation catheter is displayed at the medical equipment and health care products exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. Many first-time exhibits are showcased during the expo, which kicked off in Shanghai on Saturday. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)

An ablation catheter used for heart ultrasonic testing is displayed at the medical equipment and health care products exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022.(Xinhua/Jin Liwang)

A staff member introduces an electronic dinnerware for salt reduction at the food and agricultural products exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

A man plays table tennis with a robot at the Intelligent Industry & Information Technology exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

People watch a performance by robots at the Artificial Intelligence Special Exhibition Zone of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Jin Haoyuan)

People visit the Artificial Intelligence Special Exhibition Zone of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)

This photo taken on Nov. 5, 2022 shows a Tesla Bot exhibited at the automobile exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)

A CT scanner from Siemens is displayed at the medical equipment and health care products exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Jin Haoyuan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_0398 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
IMG_0364 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
IMG_0343 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
IMG_0388 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
IMG_0281 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
IMG_0377 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
IMG_0397 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
IMG_0421 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A close look at various exhibition areas at 5th CIIE


A close look at various exhibition areas at 5th CIIE-



english.news.cn






A staff member displays a cardiac pacemaker at the medical equipment and health care products exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. Many first-time exhibits are showcased during the expo, which kicked off in Shanghai on Saturday. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)

A cosmetic instrument is displayed at the medical equipment and health care products exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022.(Xinhua/Jin Liwang)

Pineapples from The Republic of the Philippines are seen at the food and agricultural products exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

Smart speakers from Amazon are displayed at the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Xiang)

A visitor plays a sports game at the Intelligent Industry & Information Technology exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. The fifth CIIE is scheduled on Nov. 5-10 in China's economic hub Shanghai. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

People visit the Artificial Intelligence Special Exhibition Zone of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Jin Haoyuan)

People try a microscope at the Intelligent Industry & Information Technology exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Keren)

People try VR game seats at the Intelligent Industry & Information Technology exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A tractor is displayed at the Intelligent Industry & Information Technology Exhibition Area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. The fifth CIIE is scheduled on Nov. 5-10 in China's economic hub Shanghai. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

People visit an electric car at the Intelligent Industry & Information Technology Exhibition Area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

People visit the Intelligent Industry & Information Technology exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022.(Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

A visitor tries a facility of Meta Quest at the Artificial Intelligence Special Exhibition Zone of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Jin Haoyuan)

This photo shows the assembling work of a vehicle at the Intelligent Industry & Information Technology exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

The booth of Pfizer is seen at the medical equipment and health care products exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)

The booth of Novo Nordisk is seen at the medical equipment and health care products exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

This photo shows the Artificial Intelligence Special Exhibition Zone of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. The fifth CIIE is scheduled on Nov. 5-10 in China's economic hub Shanghai. (Xinhua/Jin Haoyuan)

A visitor views artwork at the Consumer Goods exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)

People visit the Consumer Goods exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)



Visitors view artwork at the Consumer Goods exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 5, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing Marathon kicks off after two-year hiatus


Beijing Marathon kicks off after two-year hiatus-



english.news.cn






China's Anubaike Kuwan won the men's race in two hours 14 minutes and 34 seconds, while his compatriot Xia Yuyu claimed the women's title in 2:28:57.

It was the seventh time for China to win the men's race of the Beijing Marathon. Kuwan stood out from the leading group after the 30-kilometer mark and kept the advantage till the end. Yang Chunlong finished second in 2:19:11, and He Jie pocketed the bronze in 2:21:26.(Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

In the women's race, non-seeded runner Xia from Tsinghua University, who took the lead after 35 kilometers, emerged as a dark horse and refreshed her personal best to win the race. Li Yingmei got the sliver in 2:30:44 and Wang Min finished third in 2:33:05(Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)

Runners compete during the 2022 Bejing Marathon in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Song Yanhua)

Runners start during the 2022 Bejing Marathon in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)


Runners compete during the 2022 Bejing Marathon in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao/Song Yanhua)

A runner competes during the 2022 Bejing Marathon in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Ren Chao)

Runners pose as they cross the finish line during the 2022 Bejing Marathon in Beijing, capital of China, Nov. 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Ju Huanzong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Farmers embrace apple harvest in southwest China


Farmers embrace apple harvest in southwest China -



english.news.cn






A farmer carries apples at a cold storage warehouse in Zhongshui Township of Weining Yi, Hui and Miao Autonomous County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 3, 2022. Weining County, with its natural advantages of high sea-level, low-latitude, long sun-exposure time and large temperature difference in day and night, has developed apple planting that brought wealth to local people. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

Farmers load apples onto a truck at an orchard in Niupeng Township of Weining Yi, Hui and Miao Autonomous County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 2, 2022.(Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

A farmer packs apples at a cooperative in Niupeng Townip of Weining Yi, Hui and Miao Autonomous County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 2, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

This aerial photo taken on Nov. 3, 2022 shows an apple orchard in Weining Yi, Hui and Miao Autonomous County of southwest China's Guizhou Province.(Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

A farmer checks apples at a cold storage warehouse in Zhongshui Township of Weining Yi, Hui and Miao Autonomous County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 3, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)



Farmers pick apples at an orchard in Niupeng Township of Weining Yi, Hui and Miao Autonomous County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 3, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC03889 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC03838 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC03897 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC03843 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC03865 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC03853 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC03868 by John's Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Tesla Bot wows visitors 5th CIIE


*

A Tesla Bot is exhibited at the automobile exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center in Shanghai, Nov. 7, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Yin Liqin)
A staff member cleans a motorcycle exhibited at the automobile exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center in Shanghai, Nov. 7, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Yin Liqin)

A staff member poses for photos with a motorcycle exhibited at the automobile exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center in Shanghai, Nov. 7, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Yin Liqin)

An exhibit is displayed at the automobile exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center in Shanghai, Nov. 7, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Yin Liqin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Top military equipments displayed at Airshow China 2022



_Equipment..not Equipments! I guess plural and singular can be confusing._


A highly vehicle-mounted swarm launcher is on show at Airshow China 2022 in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 6, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Jimin)

The 14th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition or Airshow China 2022 will be held from Nov. 8 to 13 in Zhuhai. More than 740 enterprises and 110 aircraft from 43 countries and regions will attend the event.


The 1:1 model of the China's space station combination is showcased at Airshow China 2022 in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 6, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Chen Jimin)
China's Wing-Loong-3 (WL-3), an unmanned aerial vehicle, is showcased at Airshow China 2022 in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 6, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Jimin)

China's CH series unmanned aerial vehicles are showcased at Airshow China 2022 in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 6, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Jimin)

A Z-20 helicopter is showcased at Airshow China 2022 in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 6, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Jimin)


Journalists visit the Airshow China 2022 in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 6, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Chen Jimin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Food products attract visitors at 5th CIIE


*

A chef presents sliced ham from Spain during the 5th China International Import Expo in Shanghai, Nov. 6, 2022. Various food products from different countries were exhibited at the 5th CIIE. (Photo: China News Service/Tang Yanjun)
Fresh fruit from Philippines are exhibited during the 5th China International Import Expo in Shanghai, Nov. 6, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Tang Yanjun)

Wine and spirits are on display during the 5th China International Import Expo in Shanghai, Nov. 6, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Tang Yanjun)
Food products from Türkiye are on display during the 5th China International Import Expo in Shanghai, Nov. 6, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Tang Yanjun)

Snacks are on display during the 5th China International Import Expo in Shanghai, Nov. 6, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Tang Yanjun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Cutting-edge aircraft ready for Airshow China


An array of aircraft brought by the Chinese People's Liberation Army Air Force has had their test flights in preparation for a performance at the opening of the upcoming 14th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, or Airshow China 2022, which is to be held from Nov 8 to 13 in...




www.chinadaily.com.cn







A J-16 strike fighter in a display area of the upcoming 14th Airshow China in Zhuhai, Guangdong province, on Nov 7, 2022. [Photos by Wang Zhuangfei/China Daily]

A YU-20 air tanker in a display area of the upcoming 14th Airshow China in Zhuhai, Guangdong province, on Nov 7, 2022. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/China Daily]



The Red Eagle flight demonstration team trains for the upcoming 14th Airshow China in Zhuhai, Guangdong province, on Nov 7, 2022. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Mickey Mouse continues to emit timeless charisma at age 94


The Mickey: The True Original & Ever Curious tour will conclude in Beijing on Nov 6, 2022.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





_More photos and information in the provided link_


_The Mickey: The True Original & Ever Curious_ tour will conclude in Beijing on Nov 6, 2022. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Mickey Mouse, one of the most popular and famous animation characters, first appeared in a 1928 animated film titled _Steamboat Willie_. Walt Disney once said, "I only hope that we never lose sight of one thing — that it was all started by a mouse."

Several decades later when the jolly, dancing character hit the screen in China, Mickey had already been a global cultural phenomenon. And in the years afterward, it has continued to win the hearts of fans across generations here.







_The Mickey: The True Original & Ever Curious _tour will conclude in Beijing on Nov 6, 2022. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Fresh cut flowers in northwest China provided for market at home and abroad


Fresh cut flowers in northwest China provided for market at home and abroad-



english.news.cn






A worker makes digital registration for flowers at a greenhouse in the floriculture industrial base in Lanzhou New Area in the provincial capital Lanzhou, northwest China's Gansu Province, Nov. 6, 2022. Mass production of fresh cut flowers are provided for the market at home and abroad all-season from the floriculture industrial base in Lanzhou New Area. (Xinhua/Ma Xiping)


A worker picks flowers at a greenhouse in the floriculture industrial base in Lanzhou New Area in the provincial capital Lanzhou, northwest China's Gansu Province, Nov. 6, 2022. Area. (Xinhua/Ma Xiping)

A worker waters flowers at a greenhouse in the floriculture industrial base in Lanzhou New Area in the provincial capital Lanzhou, northwest China's Gansu Province, Nov. 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Ma Xiping)

Workers process flowers at a workshop in the floriculture industrial base in Lanzhou New Area in the provincial capital Lanzhou, northwest China's Gansu Province, Nov. 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Ma Xiping)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

CIIE offers foreign businesses new opportunities







www.chinadaily.com.cn






A staff member introduces a scarf from Nepal to a visitor at the venue for the 5th CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 6, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

The ongoing fifth China International Import Expo, which is being held in Shanghai, has attracted a large number of visitors. As the world's first import-themed national-level fair, a total of 145 nations, regions and international organizations, and enterprises from 127 nations and regions are participating in the week-long CIIE that kicked off on Saturday.

Visitors learn about French luxury goods at the venue for the 5th CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 6, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Visitors learn about Peruvian alpaca wool at the venue for the 5th CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 6, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Italian goods are shown at the venue for the 5th CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 6, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]

Visitors view the Czech crystal glasses at the venue for the 5th CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 6, 2022. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

6th Chinese Opera Culture Week kicks off in Beijing


Themed as "Harmonious Coexistence and Shared Prosperity", the 6th Chinese Opera Culture Week, which is now a noted cultural brand of the capital, held its opening ceremony on Sunday in the Beijing Garden Expo Park in Fengtai district.




www.chinadaily.com.cn







People enjoy cultural activities such as performances, exhibitions, fairs and games during the 6th Chinese Opera Culture Week being held in Beijing. [All Photos by Duan Ling/for chinadaily.com.cn]

Themed as "Harmonious Coexistence and Shared Prosperity", the 6th Chinese Opera Culture Week, which is now a noted cultural brand of the capital, held its opening ceremony on Sunday in the Beijing Garden Expo Park in Fengtai district.


The park has become a paradise for operas where relevant cultural activities such as performances, exhibitions, fairs and games will be held. It is undoubted that this week will be a grand feast for opera fans and all visitors.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

AgfaVista+200-21 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_IMG2573 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
KodakPortra160-14 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_IMG2709 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_IMG2672 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
FotosFilm400-4 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
AgfaVista+200-20 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_IMG2888 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China Daily reporters on the road


Nov 8 marks Journalists' Day in China. Over the years, China Daily reporters have gone to great lengths to report stories in the country and all over the world. Let's take a look at some photos to see how China Daily reporters chronicled the times.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






China Daily reporter Chen Weihua conducts a live stream in Palermo, Italy in April 2019. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]

China Daily reporter Palden Nyima interviews Kelsang Chokar, Party secretary of Ruzi village, Nyingchi city in Tibet autonomous region about the village's yak breeding cooperation in July 2020. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]

China Daily reporter Shi Futian presents China's Olympic champion snowboarder Su Yiming a special issue of China Daily for the Beijing 2022 Olympic Winter Games on Feb 17, a day before Su's birthday. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]

China Daily reporter Ma Si asks a question at the NPC deputy's passage during the two sessions at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing in March, 2019. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]

China Daily reporter Ian Goodrum shakes hands with Li Zhao, chief engineer of the Fourth Subsidiary of Guizhou Road and Bridge Group Co Ltd. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]

China Daily reporter Cui Jia interviews Ji Lijia after he wins the gold in the snowboarding men's cross SB-UL event at the 2022 Beijing Winter Paralympic Games on March 7, 2022. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]

China Daily reporter Cao Yin (C) conducts an interview on poverty relief in Hainan province in June 2020. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]

China Daily reporter Zhang Yu interviews a mushroom farmer in Fuping county, Baoding city, Hebei province on May 23, 2019. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China Daily reporters on the road


Nov 8 marks Journalists' Day in China. Over the years, China Daily reporters have gone to great lengths to report stories in the country and all over the world. Let's take a look at some photos to see how China Daily reporters chronicled the times.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






China Daily reporter Deng Zhangyu talks with Kenyan and Cuban journalists to learn their feedback for the report to the 20th CPC National Congress at the news center in Beijing. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]

China Daily reporter Chen Yingqun poses with Moin ul Haque, Pakistan's ambassador to China, for a photo after an interview in Beijing on Aug 2, 2022. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]

China Daily reporter Feng Yongbin takes photos during the opening ceremony of the 20th CPC National Congress held at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing on Oct 16, 2022. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]

China Daily reporter Zhang Wei takes photos during the figure skating men's short program competition at the 2022 Beijing Winter Paralympic Games held at the Capital Indoor Stadium in Beijing on Feb 8, 2022. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]

China Daily reporter Zhou Lanxu interviews an official in charge of Zhangjiang Artificial Intelligence Island at the 30th anniversary of Pudong's opening-up in Shanghai in November 2020. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]

China Daily reporter Xu Haoyu interviews a custodian at Sanjiangyuan National Park in Northwest China's Qinghai province in August, 2022. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

China Daily reporter Zhao Huanxin arrives in Anchorage, Alaska to cover the China-US high-level strategic dialogue on March 19, 2021. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]

China Daily reporter Zhao Ruinan attends a news conference held by the Singapore embassy via video link on Dec 17, 2021. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Landscape exhibition glitters with vibrancy of colors and details


Lingnan school, a distinguished style of Chinese painting, emerged in the beginning of the 20th century in Guangzhou and its neighboring areas known collectively as Lingnan in Guangdong province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





_Full story in the provided link_


_Motherland,_ by Chen Yulian. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Lingnan school, a distinguished style of Chinese painting, emerged in the beginning of the 20th century in Guangzhou and its neighboring areas known collectively as Lingnan in Guangdong province.

It soon rose to become an important player in reforming the rigid disciplines of classic ink art, as its leading figures adopting the rule of perspectives, compositions, contrast of light and shadow, and a pursuit of texture of Western art.

The revolutionary style allowed the paintings to show the high intensity of sunlight, humid climate and the vivid colors presented by the variety of animals and plants of southern China.

_Breezes through Willow Trees_, by Ye Qiqing. [Photo provided to China Daily]

_Village,_ by Ye Qijia. [Photo provided to China Daily]

_Messengers of Spring_, by He Wanwei. [Photo provided to China Daily]

_Hub,_ by Chen Yulian. [Photo provided to China Daily]

_Landscape,_ by Chen Yulian. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Products from Africa seen at 5th CIIE


Products from Africa seen at 5th CIIE-



english.news.cn






This photo taken on Nov. 7, 2022 shows red wine from South Africa displayed at the food and agricultural products exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) in east China's Shanghai. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

This photo taken on Nov. 7, 2022 shows avocados from Kenya displayed at the food and agricultural products exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) in east China's Shanghai. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

This photo taken on Nov. 7, 2022 shows hot peppers from Rwanda displayed at the food and agricultural products exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) in east China's Shanghai. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

This photo taken on Nov. 7, 2022 shows coffee products from Ethiopia displayed at the food and agricultural products exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) in east China's Shanghai. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

This photo taken on Nov. 7, 2022 shows honey from Zambia displayed at the food and agricultural products exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) in east China's Shanghai. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Consumer goods seen at CIIE


Consumer goods seen at CIIE-



english.news.cn






Visitors look at smart cookers at the consumer goods exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)

A visitor gets her legs massaged via a massage device at the consumer goods exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)

Visitors look at energy-saving home appliances at the consumer goods exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Jing)


Visitors try using a floor cleaner at the consumer goods exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)

Visitors try using a high pressure washer at the consumer goods exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)

A visitor looks at shoes with sound-activated light-up midsole at the consumer goods exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_9713 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_9778 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_9676 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_9750 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_9541 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_9856 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_9561 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_9726 by Robin Huang, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

14th Airshow China soars in Zhuhai


The 14th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, China's largest air show, better known as the Zhuhai Airshow, is being held in Zhuhai, Guangdong province, from Tuesday to Sunday. More than 740 enterprises from 43 countries and regions will participate in the show both online and...




www.chinadaily.com.cn







The 14th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, China's largest air show, better known as the Zhuhai Airshow, is being held in Zhuhai, Guangdong province, from Tuesday to Sunday. More than 740 enterprises from 43 countries and regions will participate in the show both online and offline.


J-20 stealth fighter jets fly during the 14th Airshow China in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province, Nov 8, 2022. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]


Aircraft of the Bayi Aerobatic Team perform at the 14th Airshow China in Zhuhai, Guangdong province, on Nov 8, 2022. [Photos by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

A YU-20 tanker aircraft flies during the 14th Airshow China in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province, Nov 8, 2022. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

Helicopters make a demonstration flight during the 14th Airshow China in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province, Nov 8, 2022. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

A C919, China's first self-developed single-aisle passenger jet, flies during the 14th Airshow China in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province, Nov 8, 2022. A J-16 fighter jet is parked in the foreground. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]

Two J-20 stealth fighter jets, China's top combat aircraft and also one of the world's most advanced fighter jets, park on the runway at the 14th Airshow China in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province, Nov 8, 2022. [Photo by Wang Zhuangfei/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In Jilin, quality oat grass harvested for animals


Workers and machinery from Shengyijindi Biological Agricultural Co participated recently in the oat grass harvest on 667 hectares of farmland in Taonan, Jilin province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn







Machines harvest oat grass at a farm of Shengyijindi Biological Agricultural Co in Taonan, Jilin province. [All Photos by Sheng Shoupeng/For chinadaily.com.cn]



Workers and machinery from Shengyijindi Biological Agricultural Co participated recently in the oat grass harvest on 667 hectares of farmland in Taonan, Jilin province.

A kind of high-quality forage, the oat grass will be sold after packaging in regions including Beijing and the Inner Mongolia autonomous region.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


City of Culture: Wuhan


*


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*5th CIIE in Shanghai*

An exhibitor introduces agricultural technologies by showing the real-time scene of the monitor of a planting base at the food and agricultural products exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 7, 2022. A seedling company displays vegetables growing on shelves to demonstrate new technologies of smart agriculture during the fifth CIIE in Shanghai. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)



Visitors view vegetables growing on shelves at the food and agricultural products exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 7, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Ying)

People visit the CIIE Culture Exhibition Hall during the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 7, 2022. Located in National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai), the CIIE Culture Exhibition Hall showcases the CIIE's preparation process, highlights and effects, attracting many visitors during the fifth edition of the expo. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)

A volunteer (R) introduces exhibits for visitors in the CIIE Culture Exhibition Hall during the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 7, 2022. (Xinhua/Jin Liwang)


A visitor tries a VR device to experience the metaverse in the Intelligent Industry and Information Technology section of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 7, 2022. (Xinhua/Hou Jun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People visit exhibition areas at CIIE


People visit exhibition areas at CIIE-



english.news.cn







These photos taken on Nov. 6, 2022 show surgical robots exhibited at the Fosun Health and Medtronic booth in the medical equipment and healthcare products exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)

People visit an exhibition themed "Ten Years of the New Era" during the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)

This photo taken on Nov. 6, 2022 shows the MRIdian Linac magnetic resonance guided radiation therapy system exhibited at the Fosun Health booth in the medical equipment and healthcare products exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)

People visit an exhibition themed "Ten Years of the New Era" during the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)

People visit the booth of EssilorLuxottica at the medical equipment and healthcare products exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Zhang Keren)

This photo taken on Nov. 6, 2022 shows the "Expedition" 5G mobile emergency and critical interventional treatment unit exhibited at the Siemens Healthineers booth in the medical equipment and healthcare products exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)

People visit an exhibition themed "Ten Years of the New Era" during the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 6, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhang Jiansong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People visit exhibition areas at CIIE


People visit exhibition areas at CIIE-



english.news.cn







These photos taken on Nov. 6, 2022 shows Nissan F1 car exhibited at the automobile exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai. The fifth CIIE will run until Nov. 10 in China's economic hub Shanghai. (Xinhua/Lu Peng)

Visitors view an electric complete chassis platform module at the booth of Hyundai Mobis at the automobile exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 6, 2022. (Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

This photo taken on Nov. 6, 2022 shows a vehicle of U.S. electric automaker Tesla exhibited at the automobile exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai.(Xinhua/Lu Peng)

This photo taken on Nov. 6, 2022 shows Ford Mustang EV exhibited at the automobile exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai. (Xinhua/Lu Peng)

This photo taken on Nov. 6, 2022 shows a Mercedes-Benz car exhibited at the automobile exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai. (Xinhua/Lu Peng)

Visitors view an electric bike of Japanese carmaker Honda at the automobile exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai, Nov. 6, 2022.(Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

This photo taken on Nov. 6, 2022 shows a Porsche racing vehicle exhibited at the automobile exhibition area of the fifth China International Import Expo (CIIE) at the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai) in east China's Shanghai. (Xinhua/Lu Peng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

蔡羽忻 by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr

蔡羽忻 by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr

蔡羽忻 by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr

蔡羽忻 by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr

蔡羽忻 by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr

蔡羽忻 by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr

蔡羽忻 by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr

蔡羽忻 by 迷惘的人生, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_I don't normally post videos in this thread but this video is a GREAT view of the CIIE!!..even with the "Click bait" title!! So enjoy the video.._


----------



## sykul12 (Feb 5, 2020)

Can I ask what you get out of posting to this thread every day? It seems like a lot of work.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for posting sykul12!!

I like to. For me it's easy. Simple as that. I'm 69 years old. I'm retired. I've been a China watcher since 2005. My interest started when I found out China was going to refit the unfinished Soviet aircraft carrier,_Varyag_, in that same year. Being an old USN sailor I wanted to see what they were up to. So.. I joined a Chinese military forum sinodefenceforum(SDF). After a couple of years I was promoted to head moderator. The longer I "watched" the Chinese military the more interested I became in China...eventually at SDF I started a Chinese daily photo thread. I wanted people to a diffrent side of China. I resigned from SDF as the head mod on 1 November 2014. I have Chinese daily threads there dating back to 2011..yep..Check it out;





__





Chinese Daily Photos, 2011 to 2019!


08.22.2017...NOTICE!.. Thanks to Photobucket many of the this threads photos are missing. They ain't coming back! Just fast forward to page 220 for continuous great photos!..Thanks popeye.... This thread is about photos, videos and news articles about Chinese people from around the World. Feel...



www.sinodefenceforum.com





You have to be a member to see the photos...

Warning!! Lots of hate in that forum directed at the US and the west. That is why I'm no longer there.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Smart gadgets at 5th CIIE


The China International Import Expo, a platform to exchange new products and technologies from companies from home and abroad, is currently underway in Shanghai for its fifth session from Nov 5 to 10.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A visitor experiences Canon's new mixed reality system by putting on MR glasses and following virtual instructions at the 5th CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 7, 2022. [Photo/IC]

The China International Import Expo, a platform to exchange new products and technologies from companies from home and abroad, is currently underway in Shanghai for its fifth session from Nov 5 to 10.

At the expo, smart gadgets ranging from mixed reality to air purifier devices provide visitors with new immersion experiences from high technologies. Let us have a look.

IQAir showcases its Atem X, a smart, slim, designer air purifier, which the company said can effectively filter viruses, bacteria, smoke, fine dust and ultra-fine particles, at the 5th CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 7, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Visitors experience the Snapdragon XR device at the Qualcomm booth of the integrated circuit zone at the 5th CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 7, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Czech crystal products are displayed at the 5th CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 6, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Nexperia showcases its car chip at the integrated circuit zone at the 5th CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 7, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

An intraocular lens is displayed at the Zeiss booth, in the exhibition area of intelligent industry and information technology, at the 5th CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 7, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Two pieces of artwork by Wang Junjie (left) and Edvard Munch (right) are shown at the exhibition area of consumer goods at the 5th CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 7, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A 3D printed toy made of BBC cellulose wadding paper is displayed by a staff member at the 5th CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 7, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The 5th CIIE brings new vision to future


The ongoing fifth China International Import Expo brings people a new vision to the future in Shanghai, financial center of China.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A visitor experiences ophthalmic navigation surgery microscopy at the fifth China International Import Expo in Shanghai on Nov 6, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

The ongoing fifth China International Import Expo brings people a new vision to the future in Shanghai, financial center of China.

People can experience an ophthalmic navigation surgery microscopy, see a cicada-shaped jadeite brooch and choose an alpaca doll from Peru for their children at home.

They can also experience a 5G boundless XR race, do exercise with a multifunctional land rowing machine and play with Legos at the expo.

A cicada-shaped jadeite brooch is on display at the fifth China International Import Expo in Shanghai on Nov 8, 2022. [Photo/IC]

An electronic endoscopy is on display at the fifth China International Import Expo in Shanghai on Nov 7, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

An alpaca doll from Peru greets visitors at the fifth China International Import Expo in Shanghai on Nov 8, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A watch decorated with platinum and jasper cheetahs is displayed at the fifth China International Import Expo in Shanghai on Nov 7, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A woman experiences a multifunctional land rowing machine at the fifth China International Import Expo in Shanghai on Nov 8, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A man experiences a 5G boundless XR race at Qualcomm booth at the fifth China International Import Expo in Shanghai on Nov 8, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Two women are intrigued by a Lego toy at the fifth China International Import Expo in Shanghai on Nov 7, 2022. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China prepares to launch Tianzhou-5 cargo spacecraft


China prepares to launch Tianzhou-5 cargo spacecraft-



english.news.cn







Photos taken on Nov. 9, 2022 shows the combination of the Tianzhou-5 cargo spacecraft and a Long March-7 Y6 carrier rocket to be transferred in south China's Hainan Province.

WENCHANG, Hainan, Nov. 9 (Xinhua) -- The combination of the Tianzhou-5 cargo spacecraft and a Long March-7 Y6 carrier rocket has been transferred to the launching area, the China Manned Space Agency said Wednesday.

The agency said the cargo spacecraft will be launched in the near future at an appropriate time.


The facilities and equipment at the launch site, the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in China's southern island province of Hainan, are in good condition, and various pre-launch function checks and joint tests will be carried out as planned, the agency added.(Photos by Tu Haichao/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Light of Internet Expo kicks off in Wuzhen, east China's Zhejiang


Light of Internet Expo kicks off in Wuzhen, east China's Zhejiang-



english.news.cn





This photo taken on Nov. 8, 2022 shows the venue of the Light of Internet Expo in Wuzhen, east China's Zhejiang Province. The expo kicked off here on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Jiang Han)https://www.facebook.com/XinhuaNewsAgency/

A woman plays an interactive dance game at the booth of China Mobile during the Light of Internet Expo in Wuzhen, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 8, 2022. The expo kicked off here on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Jiang Han)

A staff member of China Electronic Technology Group Corporation (CETC) demonstrates a wearable exoskeleton robot during the Light of Internet Expo in Wuzhen, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 8, 2022. (Xinhua/Jiang Han)

People visit the booth of Huawei during the Light of Internet Expo in Wuzhen, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 8, 2022. (Xinhua/Jiang Han)

People visit the booth of Tencent during the Light of Internet Expo in Wuzhen, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 8, 2022. (Xinhua/Jiang Han)

People visit the Light of Internet Expo in Wuzhen, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 8, 2022. (Xinhua/Jiang Han)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pottery, not just big telescope, brings fame


Pingtang county in Guizhou province — home of China's Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope — also made a name for itself with traditional Yazhou pottery.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Pingtang county in Guizhou province — home of China's Five-hundred-meter Aperture Spherical Radio Telescope — also made a name for itself with traditional Yazhou pottery.

Yazhou pottery was produced in Xingtao village in Pingtang's Yazhou town. Historical records show that it was brought from Jiangxi province more than 600 years ago.

Yazhou pottery-making technique was added to the national intangible cultural heritage list in 2018. It has also been listed as one of the top 10 ancient pottery styles in China.

Workers pack finished ceramic teacups into boxes. [Photo by Xiao Wei/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Yazhou pottery products are sold via livestreaming at a Yazhou pottery workshop in Guizhou province. [Photo by Xiao Wei/For chinadaily.com.cn]





Workers make Yazhou pottery items in a workshop in Yazhou town in Pingtang county, Guizhou province. [Photos by Xiao Wei/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

nEO_IMG_DSC_7014_00001 by 義雄 蘇, on Flickr
nEO_IMG_DSC_6872_00001 by 義雄 蘇, on Flickr
nEO_IMG_DSC_6806_00001 by 義雄 蘇, on Flickr
nEO_IMG_DSC_6812_00001 by 義雄 蘇, on Flickr
nEO_IMG_DSC_6883_00001 by 義雄 蘇, on Flickr
nEO_IMG_DSC_6808_00001 by 義雄 蘇, on Flickr
nEO_IMG_DSC_7198_00001 by 義雄 蘇, on Flickr
nEO_IMG_DSC_6820_00001 by 義雄 蘇, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


5th CIIE concludes in Shanghai


*


Visitors leave the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai), the main venue of the 5th China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, Nov. 10, 2022. The 5th CIIE concluded on Thursday in Shanghai. (Photos: China News Service/Yi Liqin)



Volunteers pose for group photos in front of the National Exhibition and Convention Center (Shanghai), the main venue of the 5th China International Import Expo (CIIE) in Shanghai, Nov. 10, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Yi Liqin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





China Focus: Airbus starts A321 aircraft production in China's Tianjin


China Focus: Airbus starts A321 aircraft production in China's Tianjin-



english.news.cn





TIANJIN, Nov. 9 (Xinhua) -- European aircraft manufacturer Airbus started to produce A321 aircraft at its Final Assembly Line Asia (FALA) facility in north China's Tianjin on Wednesday -- confirmation that China is capable of delivering all models of Airbus' A320 family aircraft.

"The A321 is currently one of the most popular aircraft in the A320 family," said George Xu, CEO of Airbus China. "This is our latest step in China, showing our unwavering support for the Chinese market."

The first A321 aircraft assembled in Tianjin is expected to be delivered early next year.

At present, the company's backlog of A321 aircraft accounts for around 60 percent of its total global backlog for the A320 family aircraft range.

Able to seat more than 200 passengers, the single-aisle A321 model is capable of flying long routes matching the capacity of a wide-bodied aircraft, but at more economical operational costs.

FALA was put into operation in 2008, becoming the third A320 family assembly site for Airbus globally, following Toulouse, France and Germany's Hamburg. Airbus delivered the 600th A320 family aircraft assembled at FALA in September this year.


The first Airbus A321 aircraft is produced at the Final Assembly Line Asia (FALA) facility in north China's Tianjin on Nov. 9, 2022.


European aircraft manufacturer Airbus started to produce A321 aircraft at its FALA facility in Tianjin on Wednesday -- confirmation that China is capable of delivering all models of Airbus' A320 family aircraft. (Xinhua/Zhao Zishuo)


A ceremony celebrating the A321 project inauguration in Airbus Tianjin, is held in north China's Tianjin on Nov. 9, 2022.(Xinhua/Zhao Zishuo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





1:1 model of China's space station combination showcased at Airshow China


1:1 model of China's space station combination showcased at Airshow China-



english.news.cn






This photo shows the inside view of the Tianhe core module of the 1:1 model of the China's space station combination showcased at the 14th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 9, 2022.

The exhibition, also known as Airshow China, is held from Nov. 8 to 13 in the port city of Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)

Visitors look at food supply for astronauts in the Tianhe core module of the 1:1 model of China's space station combination showcased at the 14th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 9, 2022.(Xinhua/Liu Dawei)


Visitors view the 1:1 model of China's space station combination showcased at the 14th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 9, 2022.(Xinhua/Liu Dawei)

This panoramic photo taken by a mobile phone shows visitors viewing the 1:1 model of China's space station combination showcased at the 14th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 8, 2022.(Xinhua/Liu Dawei)

People visit sleeping areas of the Wentian lab module in the 1:1 model of China's space station combination showcased at the 14th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 9, 2022.
(Xinhua/Liu Dawei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

This photo shows an inside view of the 1:1 model of China's space station combination showcased at the 14th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 9, 2022.

The exhibition, also known as Airshow China, is held from Nov. 8 to 13 in the port city of Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)

This photo shows the Wentian lab module of the 1:1 model of China's space station combination showcased at the 14th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 9, 2022.(Xinhua/Liu Dawei)





Visitors view the 1:1 model of China's space station combination showcased at the 14th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 8, 2022. (Xinhua/Deng Hua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

New tech gadgets showcased at Light of Internet Expo


New tech gadgets bring warmth to human life as showcased at the Light of Internet Expo, an event of the 2022 China Internet Conference Wuzhen Summit, in Wuzhen, Zhejiang province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





New tech gadgets bring warmth to human life as showcased at the Light of Internet Expo, an event of the 2022 World Internet Conference Wuzhen Summit, in Wuzhen, Zhejiang province.

People can see a smart helmet used to protect riders, a bionic hand and an exoskeleton robot for physically challenged people at the Light of Internet Expo.

Visitors can also play an interactive dancing game, experience the immersive metaverse and see an underwater robot at the expo.

The expo showcased China's commitment to cooperating with global enterprises to build digital China and digital society in cyberspace.

Over 400 enterprises from 40 countries and regions were attracted to the expo which exhibits and has released cutting-edge technologies and products, as well as held match-making events for talents.

A smart helmet is on display at the Light of Internet Expo in Wuzhen, Zhejiang province, on Nov 8, 2022. [Photo/IC]

People interact with a bionic hand at the Light of Internet Expo in Wuzhen, Zhejiang province, on Nov 8, 2022. [Photo/IC]

People experience digital RMB at the Light of Internet Expo in Wuzhen, Zhejiang province, on Nov 8, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A vehicle-mounted system is showcased at the Light of Internet Expo in Wuzhen, Zhejiang province, on Nov 8, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A man experiences the immersive metaverse at the Light of Internet Expo in Wuzhen, Zhejiang province, on Nov 9, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A boy observes an underwater robot at the Light of Internet Expo in Wuzhen, Zhejiang province, on Nov 8, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A staff member showcases how to use exoskeleton robot at the Light of Internet Expo in Wuzhen, Zhejiang province, on Nov 8, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A1100 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A1149 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A1122 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A1151 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A1112 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A1240 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A1062 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A1252 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: Nov 4 - 10


Ten photos from across China: Nov 4 - 10




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A photo shows a child eating dumplings at a restaurant in Jilin city, Jilin province, Nov 4, 2022. People in Northeast China have the custom of eating dumplings to welcome Lidong, the 19th of the 24 solar terms, which is considered the beginning of winter on the Chinese lunar calendar. Lidong falls on Nov 7 this year. [Photo/IC]

Fishermen harvest at a deep-sea smart aquaculture platform off Hainan island, Nov 4, 2022. About 375 metric tons of fish was netted. The platform can also improve the ocean environment and serve as a tourism and education destination to boost rural development. [Photo by Wang Chenglong/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A photo shows two girls playing with fallen ginkgo leaves in Jinan, Shandong province, Nov 6, 2022. [Photo/IC]

People dance at a gala to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the establishment of the Liangshan Yi autonomous prefecture in Xichang, Sichuan province, Nov 6, 2022. Once an area with the most entrenched poverty nationwide, the prefecture is now stepping up its rural vitalization efforts. [Photo/Xinhua]

A firefighter helps a student put on protective gear and a helmet at an elementary school in Huzhou, Zhejiang province, Nov 7, 2022. Members of a fire and rescue team visited schools in the city to help children better understand fire safety ahead of National Firefighting Day, which falls on Nov 9, 2022. [Photo by Wang Shucheng/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Farmers in a village in Huzhou, Zhejiang province, compete in a tug of war in a rice field on Nov 8, 2022 to celebrate a bumper harvest. [Photo by Wu Zheng/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Actors perform at the opening ceremony of a weeklong media gathering in Wuhan, Hubei province, Nov 9, 2022. Parallel events have also been held in Tokyo, Japan, and Seoul, South Korea, to promote exchanges and cooperation. [Photo/CHINA NEWS SERVICE]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

TV show reviewing China's past decade going overseas


Our Ten Years, an anthology TV series to look back at China's achievements in past decade, has been translated to nine languages to run on 10 overseas platforms which cover more than 200 countries.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





_Our Ten Years_, an anthology TV series to look back at China's achievements in past decade, has been translated to nine languages to run on 10 overseas platforms which cover more than 200 countries, said the drama's chief producer during a Beijing event on Tuesday.

Set between 2012 and 2022, the drama consists of 11 stories on a variety of themes like the economy, culture and ecological civilization, depicting a generation of Chinese people who strive for the better future.

Fu Binxing, the chief producer and president with Zhejiang Huace Film and TV, said the show recruited 11 production teams of more than 4,000 people, and was filmed in more than 10 provinces and cities.

Zhang Xiaodong, the project's chief designer, said the major creators have conducted a lot of interviews to seek inspirations, and endeavored to interweave the regional cultures with the plots and characters.

_Xi Xiang Yue Ming_ (The Moon Shines On Xixiang). [Photo provided to China Daily]

_Tang Gong Ye Yan_ (Night Banquet in Tang Dynasty Palace). [Photo provided to China Daily]

_Ai_ (Love), a short tale in the anthology _TV series Our Ten Years_. [Photo provided to China Daily]

_Yi Ri San Can_ (Three Meals In A Day), a short tale in the anthology TV series _Our Ten Years_. [Photo provided to China Daily]

_Xin Zhi Suo Xiang_ (Where Your Heart Belongs), a short tale in the anthology TV series _Our Ten Years_. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Metaverse becomes new highlight of expos and summits in China


Diversified metaverse application scenarios have become highlights of different expos and summits in China.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Visitors record videos and create metaverse animations at the 2022 World Internet Conference Wuzhen Summit in Wuzhen, East China's Zhejiang province, on Nov 10, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Diversified metaverse application scenarios have become highlights of different expos and summits in China.

People can record videos and create metaverse animations, attend metaverse meetings and experience digital doppelganger at the 2022 World Internet Conference Wuzhen Summit in Wuzhen, East China's Zhejiang province.

People also experienced metaverse interactive applications at the just-concluded 5th China International Import Expo in Shanghai or appreciate art works with the aid of metaverse applications at Asia Digital Art Exhibition 2022 in Beijing.

A visitor experiences digital doppelganger by using 3D data at the 2022 World Internet Conference Wuzhen Summit in Wuzhen, East China's Zhejiang province, on Nov 10, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A digital figure shines at the Light of Internet Expo of the 2022 World Internet Conference Wuzhen Summit in Wuzhen, East China's Zhejiang province, on Nov 10, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A visitor attends metaverse meetings at the 2022 World Internet Conference Wuzhen Summit in Wuzhen, East China's Zhejiang province, on Nov 10, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A visitor experiences metaverse senarios at the 2022 World Internet Conference Wuzhen Summit in Wuzhen, East China's Zhejiang province, on Nov 10, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A woman experiences a metaverse interactive application at the 5th China International Import Expo in Shanghai, on Nov 7, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A visitor experiences a metaverse interactive application at the 5th China International Import Expo in Shanghai, on Nov 5, 2022. [Photo/IC]

Metaverse application brings people unique experiences in art work appreciation at Asia Digital Art Exhibition 2022 in Beijing, on Sept 24, 2022. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Logistics companies take measures to ensure package delivery for "Double Eleven"


Logistics companies take measures to ensure package delivery for "Double Eleven"-



english.news.cn






This aerial photo taken on Nov. 10, 2022 shows trucks parking in a logistics park in Longli County, southwest China's Guizhou Province. With the "Double Eleven" online shopping festival approaching, logistics companies have taken measures to ensure package delivery. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

A staff member distributes parcels at the workshop of a logistics company in Lanshan County of Yongzhou City, central China's Hunan Province, Nov. 10, 2022. (Photo by Peng Hua/Xinhua)


Staff members distribute parcels at a logistics park in Longli County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 10, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

From surfskating to jewelry, products that caught attention at CIIE


The 5th China International Import Expo, which concluded in Shanghai on Thursday, reached a total of $73.5 billion worth of tentative deals for one-year purchases of goods and services, an increase of 3.9 percent from a year earlier, official said.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A staff member demonstrates surfskating at the booth of the French sporting goods retailer Decathlon at the 5th CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 8, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

The 5th China International Import Expo, which concluded in Shanghai on Thursday, reached a total of $73.5 billion worth of tentative deals for one-year purchases of goods and services, an increase of 3.9 percent from a year earlier, official said.

A visitor tries a rowing machine at the 5th CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 8, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

General Motors' import platform The Durant Guild showcases the Hummer EV SUV at the 5th CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 7, 2022. The car made its maiden appearance in China. [Photo/IC]

Honda's concept car N2 is on display at the 5th CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 6, 2022. [Photo/IC]

A bubble car(? Cadillac) is on display at the 5th CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 9, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A solar curtain wall is on display at the 5th CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 8, 2022. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

From surfskating to jewelry, products that caught attention at CIIE


The 5th China International Import Expo, which concluded in Shanghai on Thursday, reached a total of $73.5 billion worth of tentative deals for one-year purchases of goods and services, an increase of 3.9 percent from a year earlier, official said.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A 5-meter-high sculpture titled "SHARE" is the largest exhibit at the 5th CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 10, 2022. [Photo/IC]


Jewelry is on display at the 5th CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 9, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

This photo shows Lego products at the 5th CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 5, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A woman takes photos at Uniqlo's booth at the 5th CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 9, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A woman looks at some skincare products at the 5th CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 6, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Bakers display a bread specially made for the CIIE at the 5th CIIE in Shanghai, Nov 9, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_9203 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_8911 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_9313 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_9129 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_8887 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_8533 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_9327 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_9015 by Robin Huang, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Due to an internet issue I won't be posting until next Saturday. Sorry.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_I'm back!..did you miss me?_









Ten photos from across China: Nov 11 - 17


Ten photos from across China: Nov 11 - 17




www.chinadaily.com.cn






People watch the Bayi aerobatics team perform at the China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, Guangdong province, on Friday, on the first day open to the public. [Photo by WANG ZHUANGFEI/chinadaily.com.cn]

Young people from Taiwan who study or work in Beijing visit an exhibition at the Beijing Exhibition Hall on Friday, to learn about the progress of the past decade. [Photo by JIANG DONG/chinadaily.com.cn]

A technician works on an antenna of the Solar Radio Telescope in Daocheng county, Sichuan province, on Sunday. Construction of the telescope, which consists of hundreds of disc-shaped antennas, has been completed and trial operations are due to start in June. [Photo by HE HAIYANG/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A biker demonstrates a stunt during a motorcycle festival in Nanning, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Saturday. Some 100 riders nationwide showed off their skills and love of motorcycles at the event. [Photo by YU XIANGQUAN/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Young robot enthusiasts test creations assembled using Lego Technic during a robot-making competition in Jinhua, Zhejiang province, on Sunday. The provincial contest will see winners progress to the next round of the competition. [Photo by HU XIAOFEI/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Railway workers remove snow from the tracks at Changchun Railway Station in Changchun, Jilin province, on Sunday. The workers cleared the tracks in the early hours while no trains were running, following snowfall on Saturday. [Photo/Xinhua]

People welcome a yacht in Shanghai returning from a journey around the Arctic Ocean on Tuesday. The yacht set off from the city on June 30 last year and sailed 28,000 nautical miles nonstop. [Photo by CHEN MENGZE/For chinadaily.com.cn]

This photo taken on Nov 15, 2022 shows an AI-generated portrait of a visitor at a booth of the 24th China Hi-Tech Fair (CHTF) in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong province. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Put a tiger in your child's footsteps


Tiger-head shoes, made in Yongnian district of Handan, Hebei province, have been popular with customers at home and abroad who are attracted by the style's traditional cute appearance.




www.chinadaily.com.cn







A villager shows tiger-head shoes at Zhangxibu township in Yongnian district, Handan, North China's Hebei province. [Photos by Hu Gaolei/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Tiger-head shoes, made in Yongnian district of Handan, Hebei province, have been popular with customers at home and abroad who are attracted by the style's traditional cute appearance.

The shoes, made with tiger head patterns, are all made for children with traditional folk handicraft. In folk customs, tiger-head shoes can protect children's health, making them popular with the Chinese people especially the elderly in rural areas[Photo by Hu Gaolei/For chinadaily.com.cn]


Villagers make tiger-head shoes in Zhangxibu township in Yongnian district of Handan, Hebei province. [Photos by Hu Gaolei/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A villager sorts tiger-head shoes in Zhangxibu township in Yongnian district of Handan, Hebei province. [Photo by Hu Gaolei/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Snowfall hits parts of Jilin, NE China


A snowfall hit some parts of Jilin province on Saturday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






People walk during a snowfall in Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin province, Nov 12, 2022. A snowfall hit some parts of Jilin province on Saturday. [Photo/Xinhua]

A food delivery courier rides along a road during a snowfall in Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin province, Nov 12, 2022. A snowfall hit some parts of Jilin province on Saturday. [Photo/Xinhua]

A sanitation worker removes snow from a road in Jilin city, Northeast China's Jilin province, Nov 12, 2022. A snowfall hit some parts of Jilin province on Saturday. [Photo/Xinhua]

People walk during a snowfall in Jilin city, Northeast China's Jilin province, Nov 12, 2022. A snowfall hit some parts of Jilin province on Saturday. [Photo/Xinhua]

Winter service vehicles clear snow on the road in Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin province, Nov 12, 2022. A snowfall hit some parts of Jilin province on Saturday. [Photo/Xinhua]


Sanitation workers remove snow by the road in Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin province, Nov 12, 2022. A snowfall hit some parts of Jilin province on Saturday. [Photos/Xinhua]

A traffic police officer works during a snowfall in Changchun, Northeast China's Jilin province, Nov 12, 2022. A snowfall hit some parts of Jilin province on Saturday. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

First bullet train on China-Laos line sets off


The first bullet train on the China-Laos Railway set off on Tuesday and will shorten the travel time by one hour.




www.chinadaily.com.cn







The first bullet train on the China-Laos Railway set off on Tuesday. [Photos by Yang Zixuan/For chinadaily.com.cn]

The first bullet train on the China-Laos Railway set off on Tuesday and will shorten the travel time by one hour.



Bullet trains travel between Kunming and Mohan, Yunnan province, the domestic section of the line, taking about 4 hours and 40 minutes. A four-hour stop at the Mohan station gives sufficient time for passengers to complete one-day round trips, according to the China Railway Kunming Bureau Group.[Photos by He Siyuan/For chinadaily.com.cn]

The trains aim to promote development of the border city, boost commercial and tourism exchanges in the province and drive trade cooperation in the Mohan-Boten Economic Cooperation Zone, it said.

As of the end of October, the number of tourist trips via the China-Laos Railway reached 8 million, an average daily flow of 23,000.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

'Tis the season for sun-dried seafood


Since the beginning of winter, fishermen in the Jimo district of Qingdao, Shandong province, have been busy cutting, marinating, and drying more than 30 varieties of fish and other sea creatures, — including Spanish mackerel, flatfish and eels — in sunny weather.




www.chinadaily.com.cn







Fish are placed in the sun to dry in the Jimo district of Qingdao, Shandong province, on Thursday. [All Photos by Zhang Tao/For chinadaily.com.cn]



Since the beginning of winter, fishermen in the Jimo district of Qingdao, Shandong province, have been busy cutting, marinating, and drying more than 30 varieties of fish and other sea creatures, — including Spanish mackerel, flatfish and eels — in sunny weather.



Sun-dried seafood is traditional on the Jiaodong peninsula. In recent years, fishermen have sold sun-dried fish via online platforms.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In Shanxi, persimmon harvest rich


Farmers in Xiaoyangpo village of Jishan county, Shanxi province, have been reaping a rich harvest of persimmons recently.




www.chinadaily.com.cn







Farmers in Xiaoyangpo village of Jishan county, Shanxi province, are reaping a rich harvest of persimmons. [All Photos by Shi Yunping/For chinadaily.com.cn]


Farmers in Xiaoyangpo village of Jishan county, Shanxi province, have been reaping a rich harvest of persimmons recently.
Farmers in Xiaoyangpo village of Jishan county, Shanxi province, are reaping a rich harvest of persimmons. [Photo by Shi Yunping/For chinadaily.com.cn]


They are busy gathering the fruit and drying them for snacks, which will become sweeter after exposure to the sun for two or three weeks.

Persimmons have been placed around virtually every house in the village, presenting a charming harvest scene. The delicacy has become an important source of income for local farmers and will be sold across the country.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

5.0-magnitude quake hits Yunnan in SW China


5.0-magnitude quake hits Yunnan in SW China-



english.news.cn






Rescuers clear a road in Anpin Village of Langdi Township, Honghe County, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Nov. 19, 2022. A 5.0-magnitude earthquake jolted Honghe County in Honghe Hani and Yi Autonomous Prefecture, southwest China's Yunnan Province, at 1:27 a.m. on Saturday (Beijing Time), according to the China Earthquake Networks Center (CENC).

House damages, such as collapsed tiles and wall cracking, were reported in the quake-affected areas, but no human casualties have been found, according to a press conference held by the Yunnan provincial seismological bureau Saturday morning. (Xinhua/Cao Mengyao)

Staff members of local power supply bureau repair power transmission lines damaged in earthquake in Anpin Village of Langdi Township, Honghe County, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Nov. 19, 2022.(Xinhua/Cao Mengyao)

Forest rangers and volunteers transfer earthquake relief supplies in Anpin Village of Langdi Township, Honghe County, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Nov. 19, 2022.(Xinhua/Cao Mengyao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

People enjoy life by bank of Dianchi Lake in Kunming, SW China


People enjoy life by bank of Dianchi Lake in Kunming, SW China-



english.news.cn







People feed black-headed gulls by the bank of Dianchi Lake in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Nov. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Guansen)


People enjoy themselves by the bank of Dianchi Lake in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Nov. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Guansen)

A couple take photos with black-headed gulls as the background by the bank of Dianchi Lake in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Nov. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Guansen)

A livestreamer is seen by the bank of Dianchi Lake in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Nov. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Guansen)

A little girl feeds black-headed gulls by the bank of Dianchi Lake in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Nov. 17, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Guansen)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shenzhou-14 taikonauts perform third spacewalk


Shenzhou-14 taikonauts perform third spacewalk-



english.news.cn






This screen image captured at Beijing Aerospace Control Center on Nov. 17, 2022 shows China's Shenzhou-14 taikonaut Chen Dong opening the hatch of space station lab module Wentian's airlock cabin. The Shenzhou-14 crew on board the orbiting Chinese Tiangong space station is conducting their extravehicular activities for the third time, according to the China Manned Space Agency. (Photo by Sun Fengxiao/Xinhua)


This screen image captured at Beijing Aerospace Control Center on Nov. 17, 2022 shows China's Shenzhou-14 taikonaut Chen Dong having exited the space station lab module Wentian. The Shenzhou-14 crew on board the orbiting Chinese Tiangong space station is conducting their extravehicular activities for the third time, according to the China Manned Space Agency. (Photos by Sun Fengxiao/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

IMG_4526 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4700 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4544 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4564 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4717 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4585 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4619 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
IMG_4642 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Cartoon themed subway train unveiled in Hangzhou


*



Cartoon figures take a themed subway train in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 15, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Wang Gang)
Cartoon figures take a themed subway train in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 15, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Wang Gang)

A cartoon themed subway is launched in Hangzhou to welcome the upcoming 18th China International Cartoon and Animation Festival (CICAF), which is expected to kick off in November (Photos: China News Service/Wang Gang)

Passengers take the subway train decorated with animated characters in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 15, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Wang Gang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

2022 World Conference on VR Industry successfully concludes


A total of 107 projects worth 71.67 billion yuan ($10.11 billion) were signed at the 2022 World Conference on VR Industry, which concluded on Sunday in Nanchang, capital of East China's Jiangxi province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A child tries out a VR control to a plane at the 2022 World Conference on VR Industry held in Nanchang, Jiangxi province, Nov 13, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Visitors experience virtual shooting at the 2022 World Conference on VR Industry held in Nanchang, Jiangxi province, Nov 13, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A man tries out AR (augmented reality) fitness at the 2022 World Conference on VR Industry held in Nanchang, Jiangxi province, Nov 12, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A man plays Chinese chess with a VR device at the 2022 World Conference on VR Industry held in Nanchang, Jiangxi province, Nov 12, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A man plays a VR game at the 2022 World Conference on VR Industry held in Nanchang, Jiangxi province, Nov 12, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Visitors try out VR devices at the 2022 World Conference on VR Industry held in Nanchang, Jiangxi province, Nov 12, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A visitor plays a VR game at the 2022 World Conference on VR Industry held in Nanchang, Jiangxi province, Nov 12, 2022. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Suzhou's subway line 5 starts unmanned driving


Subway line 5 in Suzhou, Jiangsu province starts unmanned driving on Nov 11, and passengers can enter the driver's cab to watch the train run.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Photo taken on Nov 11, 2022 shows the driver's cab of subway line 5 in Suzhou, Jiangsu province. [Photo/VCG]


Passengers watch the train run from the driver's cab of subway line 5 in Suzhou, Jiangsu province, Nov 11, 2022. [Photos/VCG]

Subway line 5 in Suzhou, Jiangsu province starts unmanned driving on Nov 11, and passengers can enter the driver's cab to watch the train run.

The line 5 began construction in 2016, with a total length of 44.1 kilometers and 34 stations, and is the first full-scene cultural tourism characteristic route with scenes including Taihu Lake, Jinjihu Lake, Yangchenghu Lake, Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal and Suzhou ancient town.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Black pottery rises to fame in a Hebei city


Black pottery products made in Guantao county of Handan, Hebei province [Photo by Guo Jiangpeng/For chinadaily.com.cn]




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Greenware made in Guantao county of Handan, Hebei province. [Photo by Guo Jiangpeng/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Guantao county of Handan, Hebei province, is known for its black pottery, which was listed as a provincial-level intangible cultural heritage in 2006.

Combining traditional black pottery artistry with lacquer painting, local artisans create a multitude of pottery products.

There are more than 10 black pottery companies in the county, providing jobs for more than 1,100 rural residents. Each worker can earn an annual income of about 20,000 yuan ($2,800).

An artisan works on a pottery product at a workshop in Guantao county of Handan, Hebei province. [Photo by Guo Jiangpeng/For chinadaily.com.cn]

An artisan works on a pottery creation. [Photo by Guo Jiangpeng/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Black pottery made in Guantao county of Handan, Hebei province. [Photo by Guo Jiangpeng/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Black pottery made in Guantao county of Handan, Hebei province. [Photo by Guo Jiangpeng/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Black pottery made in Guantao county of Handan, Hebei province. [Photo by Guo Jiangpeng/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Black pottery made in Guantao county of Handan, Hebei province. [Photo by Guo Jiangpeng/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Black pottery products made in Guantao county of Handan, Hebei province. [Photo by Guo Jiangpeng/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Photos from China's recent high-tech expositions


A series of expos covering high-tech, integrated circuits and new energies was recently held in China. Let's take a look at some exhibits that caught people's eyes.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A staff member demonstrates a multi-modal AI diagnosis product at the 5th World Voice Expo in Hefei, Anhui province, Nov 17, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

This photo taken on Nov 17, 2022 shows a rescue robot exhibited at the 5th World Voice Expo in Hefei, Anhui province. [Photo/Xinhua]

A series of expos covering high-tech, integrated circuits and new energies was recently held in China. Let's take a look at some exhibits that caught people's eyes.

A visitor looks at a product at the World Conference on Integrated Circuits 2022 in Hefei, Anhui province, Nov 17, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Visitors are seen at the World Conference on Integrated Circuits 2022 in Hefei, Anhui province, Nov 17, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A visitor tries a product at the World Conference on Integrated Circuits 2022 in Hefei, Anhui province, Nov 17, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Visitors look at a chip at the World Conference on Integrated Circuits 2022 in Hefei, Anhui province, Nov 17, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Visitors are seen at the 14th Chinese Renewable Energy Conference and Exhibition in Wuxi, Jiangsu province, Nov 17, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A visitor looks at an exhibit at the 14th Chinese Renewable Energy Conference and Exhibition in Wuxi, Jiangsu province, Nov 17, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A visitor looks at a plane at the 14th Chinese Renewable Energy Conference and Exhibition in Wuxi, Jiangsu province, Nov 17, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Visitors are seen at the 14th Chinese Renewable Energy Conference and Exhibition in Wuxi, Jiangsu province, Nov 17, 2022. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

The 2022 World Internet Conference, at a glance


A visitor has her physical data collected to create a digital clone on Nov 10 during the 2022 World Internet Conference in Wuzhen, Zhenjiang province. [Photo/IC]




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A visitor has her physical data collected to create a digital clone on Nov 10 during the 2022 World Internet Conference in Wuzhen, Zhejiang province. [Photo/IC]

A man wears an exoskeleton which is able to sense his body's movements at the microsecond level on Nov 10 during the WIC Wuzhen Summit in Wuzhen, Zhejiang province. [Photo/IC]

An L-4 autopilot car is seen on Nov 10 during the 2022 World Internet Conference Wuzhen Summit in Wuzhen, Zhejiang province. [Photo/IC]

Visitors look at a distributed database supporting the Singles Day shopping spree on Nov 10 during the Wuzhen Summit in Wuzhen, Zhejiang province. [Photo/IC]

A girl dances with digital humans in the metaverse on Nov 10 during the Wuzhen Summit in Wuzhen, Zhejiang province. [Photo/IC]

A woman tries a bionic hand for the disabled on Nov 8 during the Light of Internet Expo, part of the WIC Wuzhen Summit in Wuzhen, Zhejiang province. [Photo/IC]

A smart helmet is seen on Nov 8 during the Light of Internet Expo, part of the WIC Wuzhen Summit in Wuzhen, Zhejiang province. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_6506 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_6505 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_6509 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_6513 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_6528 by strong shih, on Flickr
DSC_6531 by strong shih, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Workshops set up to protect intangible cultural heritage techniques in Danzhai County, SW China


Workshops set up to protect intangible cultural heritage techniques in Danzhai County, SW China-



english.news.cn






A craftsman (L) demonstrates as an apprentice looks on at a silver jewelry workshop in Kala Village in Longquan Township of Danzhai County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 16, 2022. Danzhai County set up workshops for the designing and making of creative cultural products, promoting the protection and inheritance of intangible cultural heritage techniques such as batik, silver jewelry making and bamboo birdcage weaving, while providing job opportunities for local handicraftsmen to increase their income. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

A craftsman makes a silver ware at a workshop in Kala Village in Longquan Township of Danzhai County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 16, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

Craftswomen weave bamboo birdcages at a workshop in Kala Village in Longquan Township of Danzhai County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 16, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)


Villagers make batik paintings at a batik workshop in Kala Village in Longquan Township of Danzhai County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 16, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)

A villager makes batik products at a batik workshop in Kala Village in Longquan Township of Danzhai County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Nov. 16, 2022. (Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Urumqi restores public transport, operations of essential businesses


Urumqi restores public transport, operations of essential businesses-



english.news.cn






Customers buy groceries at a supermarket in Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Nov. 28, 2022. Urumqi, the capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, has gradually restored public transport and operations of essential businesses starting Monday. (Photo by Yu Jingmin/Xinhua)

A customer buys food in Midong District of Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Nov. 28, 2022. (Xinhua/Hu Huhu)

A man makes nang, a local flatbread, in Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region on Nov. 28, 2022. . (Photo by Li Lairu/Xinhua)

A staff member puts goods onto shelves at a supermarket in Tianshan District of Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Nov. 28, 2022. (Photo by Zhou Peng/Xinhua)

This photo taken on Nov. 28, 2022 shows traffic on Hongxing Road in Shuimogou District of Urumqi, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Hu Huhu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*





A close look at production base of FIFA World Cup 2022 mascot 'La'eeb' - People's Daily Online


Workers pack plush toys of Qatar 2022 mascot



en.people.cn




*

_Workers pack plush toys of Qatar 2022 mascot "La'eeb" at a factory in Dongguan, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 26, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Chuhong)_

A Guangdong based company won the coveted contract for the production of a variety of official souvenirs.

A worker fills cotton to plush toys of Qatar 2022 mascot "La'eeb" at a factory in Dongguan, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 26, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Chuhong)


Workers hand sew plush toys of Qatar 2022 mascot "La'eeb" at a factory in Dongguan, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 26, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Chuhong)

A machine performs quality checks for newly manufactured toys at a plush toy factory in Dongguan, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 26, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Chuhong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

_DSC1242 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC1447 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC2239 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC1296 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC1731 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC1274 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC1392 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr
_DSC1948 by DroughtyFish, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai Marathon kicks off


Categorized as a Platinum Label Road Race by World Athletic, the event has been an annual event in late autumn hosted by Shanghai since 1996.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Runners set off from the start line at the 2022 Shanghai Marathon on Sunday. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Categorized as a Platinum Label Road Race by World Athletics, formerly known as the International Amateur Athletic Federation and International Association of Athletics Federations, the event has been an annual event in late autumn hosted by Shanghai since 1996.

This year the course ran point-to-point starting at the Bund and finishing at the riverside West Bund Art Center in Xuhui district. Runners passed through the center of Shanghai as well as running along streets next to the Huangpu River.

Yang Shaohui, the best scorer in the Chinese men's marathon team at the Tokyo Olympics, won the men's championship in 2 hours, 16 minutes and 4 seconds.
"I have been suffering with injuries, so the results are not particularly satisfactory, which is a pity," the 30-year-old champion told Shanghai-based news portal.

A man takes a selfie while running in the Shanghai Marathon on Sunday. [Photo/VCG]




Runners in action during the 2022 Shanghai Marathon on Sunday. [Photos provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's six astronauts in two missions make historic gathering in space


The Shenzhou XV mission crew entered the Tiangong space station on Wednesday morning. They were given warm hugs from their Shenzhou XIV peers already orbiting for nearly six months.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






The Shenzhou XV mission crew entered the Tiangong space station on Wednesday morning. They were given warm hugs from their Shenzhou XIV peers already orbiting for nearly six months.

After about two hours of preparatory work following the docking of the Shenzhou XV spacecraft with the Tiangong station in a low-Earth orbit about 400 kilometers above Earth, Major General Fei Junlong, the Shenzhou XV mission commander, opened a hatch on his spaceship and floated into the station's connection cabin at 7:34 am.

He was welcomed by Senior Colonel Chen Dong, leader of the Shenzhou XIV crew, who had been waiting inside the cabin for a while. The two commanders hugged each other with Chen saying: "Welcome! Let's hug." 

And then Chen told Fei that "there are two more waiting for you", referring to Senior Colonel Liu Yang and Senior Colonel Cai Xuzhe who were waiting inside the station's Wentian lab module.

In the following minutes, Senior Colonel Deng Qingming and Senior Colonel Zhang Lu moved into the connection cabin one by one and they were also greeted by Chen.

The six astronauts happily greet one another.[Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shandong fishermen return to harbor for safety


Winter weather has brought strong winds, frigid temperatures and snow to Rongcheng, a coastal city in Shandong province, since Tuesday, so fishing boats are returning to the harbor for safety.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Groups of fishing boats are parked inside a harbor in Rongcheng, Shandong province, for safety against the weather. [All Photos by Li Xinjun for chinadaily.com.cn]


Winter weather has brought strong winds, frigid temperatures and snow to Rongcheng, a coastal city in Shandong province, since Tuesday, so fishing boats are returning to the harbor for safety.


Local fishery authorities have strengthened efforts to watch the situation and ensure that no fishing boats are in danger.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chinese naval hospital ship back home after visit to Jakarta


Chinese naval hospital ship back home after visit to Jakarta-



english.news.cn






Chinese naval hospital ship Peace Ark arrives at a military port in Zhoushan, east China's Zhejiang Province, Nov. 29, 2022. Chinese naval hospital ship Peace Ark arrived at a military port in Zhoushan, east China's Zhejiang Province, on Tuesday morning after successfully completing a medical mission in Jakarta, capital of Indonesia. (Photo by Sun Fei/Xinhua)

The ship set sail on its 10th overseas mission earlier this month, with 111 doctors and nurses from a naval medical university.

During this mission, they conducted 13,488 diagnoses and performed 37 surgeries for local residents, Chinese community members, and staff members of Chinese institutions.

The medical personnel also helped deliver a baby on the ship, the seventh such instance since Peace Ark was commissioned 14 years ago.

For the first time, Peace Ark was equipped with a magnetically guided capsule endoscope, an intravenous anesthesia robot, a new type of portable endoscope and other sophisticated medical apparatuses, which enabled medical staff to diagnose and treat complicated diseases on board.

Peace Ark had visited 43 countries and regions during its nine previous overseas missions, providing medical services to more than 230,000 people.

Doctors conduct medical examination for a child on the Chinese naval hospital ship Peace Ark during a medical mission in Jakarta, capital of Indonesia, Nov. 11, 2022. (Photo by Sun Fei/Xinhua)

A doctor gives a pulse diagnosis for a local patient on the Chinese naval hospital ship Peace Ark during a medical mission in Jakarta, capital of Indonesia, Nov. 11, 2022. (Photo by Sun Fei/Xinhua)

A doctor introduces acupuncture treatment and moxibustion treatment to Indonesian military health personnel on the Chinese naval hospital ship Peace Ark during a medical mission in Jakarta, capital of Indonesia, Nov. 11, 2022.(Photo by Sun Fei/Xinhua)

A doctor conducts medical examination for a local patient on the Chinese naval hospital ship Peace Ark during a medical mission in Jakarta, capital of Indonesia, Nov. 11, 2022. . (Photo by Sun Fei/Xinhua)

A doctor conducts medical examination for a local patient on the Chinese naval hospital ship Peace Ark during a medical mission in Jakarta, capital of Indonesia, Nov. 11, 2022. (Photo by Sun Fei/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Cold waves sweep most part of China*


A resident wearing heavy clothing rides an electric bike on the road amid the cold wave in Beijing, Nov. 28, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Jia Tianyong)

China on Tuesday continued to issue an orange alert for a cold wave, forecasting big temperature drops and gales in vast regions.


Residents brave heavy wind walking on the street in Beijing, Nov. 29, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Jia Tianyong)



Residents wearing heavy clothing ride electric bikes on the road amid the cold wave in Beijing, Nov. 28, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Jia Tianyong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_3931 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_3956 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_3999 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSCF8344 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_4261 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_4277 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_4313 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_4485 by Robin Huang, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Zisun tea: tribute tea in the Tang Dynasty


Zisun tea, produced in the county, has a history of more than 1,000 years. It was designated as the tribute tea in the Tang Dynasty (618-907).




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Lin Ruiyang, an inheritor of Zisun tea making techniques, boils tea in a traditional way in Changxing county, East China's Zhejiang province, Nov 30, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Lin Ruiyang, an inheritor of Zisun tea making techniques, boils tea in a traditional way in Changxing county, East China's Zhejiang province on Nov 30. Zisun tea, produced in the county, has a history of more than 1,000 years. It was designated as the tribute tea in the Tang Dynasty (618-907).

This photo taken on Nov 30, 2022 shows some Zisun tea cakes in Changxing county, East China's Zhejiang province. [Photo/Xinhua]

Lin Ruiyang, an inheritor of Zisun tea making techniques, pours tea into teacups in Changxing county, East China's Zhejiang province, Nov 30, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Lin Ruiyang, an inheritor of Zisun tea making techniques, steams fresh tea leaves in Changxing county, East China's Zhejiang province, Nov 30, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

Lin Ruiyang, an inheritor of Zisun tea making techniques, mashes steamed tea leaves with a mallet in Changxing county, East China's Zhejiang province, Nov 30, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


New evidence of Nanjing Massacre released


*

A collector displays a copy of a newspaper published on Jan. 6, 1938 at the Memorial Hall of the Victims in Nanjing Massacre by Japanese Invaders, Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, Nov. 30, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)

A total of 453 pieces (sets) of historic materials, including photos and albums, have been collected as new evidence of war crimes related to the 1937 Nanjing Massacre perpetrated by the invading Japanese troops.
A staff member displays photos at the Memorial Hall of the Victims in Nanjing Massacre by Japanese Invaders, Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, Nov. 30, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)
A staff member displays a war log at the Memorial Hall of the Victims in Nanjing Massacre by Japanese Invaders, Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, Nov. 30, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)

Staff members display historic materials at the Memorial Hall of the Victims in Nanjing Massacre by Japanese Invaders, Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, Nov. 30, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)
A staff member displays photos at the Memorial Hall of the Victims in Nanjing Massacre by Japanese Invaders, Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, Nov. 30, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Suwalong Hydropower put into operation in Sichuan


*

Photo taken on Nov. 30, 2022 shows the Suwalong Hydropower station at the upstream of the Jinshajiang River at the intersection of the Mangkam County of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region and the Batang County of southwest China's Sichuan Province. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Lei)

All four generators were put into operation with an overall capacity of 1.2 million kilowatt/hours on Wednesday.

Staff members monitor the operation at the Suwalong Hydropower station at the upstream of the Jinshajiang River at the intersection of the Mangkam County of Tibet and the Batang County of the Sichuan Province, Nov. 30, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Wang Lei)



Staff members make inspection at the Suwalong Hydropower station at the upstream of the Jinshajiang River at the intersection of the Mangkam County of Tibet and the Batang County of the Sichuan Province, Nov. 30, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Wang Lei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Harbin Ice-Snow World under construction in northeast China


Harbin Ice-Snow World under construction in northeast China-



english.news.cn





These photos taken on Nov. 29, 2022 shows the construction site of the Harbin Ice-Snow World, a renowned seasonal theme park opening every winter, in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province. (Xinhua/Wang Song)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pic story: inheritors of tea making technique in Ya'an, China's Sichuan - People's Daily Online


This aerial photo taken on March 30, 2022 shows tea farmers in cooperation with Zhang Yuehua pi



en.people.cn






This aerial photo taken on March 30, 2022 shows tea farmers in cooperation with Zhang Yuehua picking fresh tea leaves at a tea garden in Mingshan District of Ya'an City, southwest China's Sichuan Province. Zhang, born in 1959, is a representative inheritor of green tea making technique. Boasting a long history of tea cultivation, Ya'an is the birthplace of dark tea and green tea making techniques. Inherited by generations of tea makers, both techniques are now listed as national-level intangible cultural heritage. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)

Gan Yuxiang (L) instructs a staff member to check the quality of tea leaves at a production workshop of Ya'an Youyi Tea Co., Ltd. in Ya'an, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Nov. 24, 2022. Gan, born in 1963, is a representative inheritor of dark tea making technique. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)

This aerial photo taken on March 31, 2022 shows Zhang Yuehua drying newly-picked tea leaves at his ancestral house in Mingshan District of Ya'an City, southwest China's Sichuan Province. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)


Zhang Yuehua dries newly-picked tea leaves at his ancestral house in Mingshan District of Ya'an City, southwest China's Sichuan Province, March 31, 2022.(Xinhua/Shen Bohan)

Zhang Yuehua picks fresh tea leaves near his ancestral house in Mingshan District of Ya'an City, southwest China's Sichuan Province, March 31, 2022. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)

Zhang Yuehua (L) processes tea leaves in a traditional way at his ancestral house in Mingshan District of Ya'an City, southwest China's Sichuan Province, March 31, 2022. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)

Staff members of Ya'an Youyi Tea Co., Ltd. load boxes of Tibetan tea, a kind of dark tea, onto a truck in Ya'an, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Nov. 24, 2022. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing residents brave the wind during cold snap







www.chinadaily.com.cn






A woman walks in thick clothes on a street in Beijing on Nov 29, 2022. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]


Beijing residents walk in the wind on Nov 29, 2022 as a cold wave swept through Beijing starting Monday evening, causing a steep temperature drop. [Photos by Zou Hong/ Wang Zhuangfei/ chinadaily.com.cn]




Beijing residents ride in the wind on Nov 29, 2022 as a cold wave swept through Beijing starting Monday evening, causing a steep temperature drop. [Photos by Zou Hong/Wang Zhuangfei/Wei Xiaohao/ chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_4079 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_3557 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_3474 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_3482 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_3488 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_3544 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_3567 by Robin Huang, on Flickr
DSC_4098 by Robin Huang, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: Nov 25 - Dec 1


Ten photos from across China: Nov 25 - Dec 1




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Elementary school students put the final touches on a model of iconic places of Changsha, Hunan province, on Nov 28, 2022. Some 20 locations were featured in the creation, all made from recycled materials. A total of 53 teachers and students learned about ecology and the city's development while making the model. [Photo by Xu Xing/For chinadaily.com.cn]

People watch stunt airplanes at the 2022 China Aviation Industry Conference and Nanchang Air Show in Nanchang, Jiangxi province, on Nov 27, 2022. The Red Falcon Air Demonstration Team of the People's Liberation Army Air Force was responsible for the aerial spectacle. [Photo by Ma Gang/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Ai Yiying, a survivor of the Nanjing Massacre, attends a memorial service for the victims at the memorial hall for the crime in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on Nov 25, 2022. Survivors, their families, staff members of the hall and other activists attended the service. [Photo by Wan Chengpeng/For chinadaily.com.cn]

A martial artist performs a jumping side kick — a signature move in Jeet Kune Do — during practice for a commemorative event for late martial artist Bruce Lee in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, on Nov 27, 2022. Lee, who passed away in 1973, would have been 82 on Sunday. [Photo/China News Service]

Onlookers take photos of the first Q-Train in Hong Kong on Nov 27, 2022. The new train series, manufactured by mainland enterprise CRRC Qingdao Sifang, based in Shandong province, will be deployed in succession across the city to replace the first-generation M-Trains, which are almost four decades old. [Photo/China News Service]

Soccer fans watch a televised warm-up before a World Cup match projected onto a pier of the Yiling Yangtze River Bridge in Yichang, Hubei province, on Nov 27, 2022. The FIFA World Cup Qatar 2022 is taking place from Nov 20 to Dec 18. [Photo by Li Yalong/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In cold Heilongjiang firefighters expand skills


Even though temperatures have fallen below -20 C in recent days, a group of firefighters from the Heilongjiang Forest Fire Brigade are showing their passion during snow rescue training at Yabuli ski resort.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Even though temperatures have fallen below -20 C in recent days, a group of firefighters from the Heilongjiang Forest Fire Brigade are showing their passion during snow rescue training at Yabuli ski resort.

A total of 40 top firefighters from different brigades across the province were chosen to participate in the 12-day training exercise that started on Nov 25.

Subjects include basic skiing techniques, snow rescue theoretical knowledge, snow first aid treatment and ropeway rescues, aiming to help them cope with various kinds of rescue tasks in winter environments.

"Because of the vast forest area, the heavy snowfall and the large number of ski resorts in the province, the snow rescue program is really practical for the team," said a participant. "It is necessary for us to practice various professional skills and form a strong team for emergency rescues."

Firefighters from the Heilongjiang Forest Fire Brigade participate in winter rescue training at Yabuli ski resort in Heilongjiang province on Tuesday. [Photos by Wang Tianpeng/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Jiangsu's soccer ball makers kick off busy season


With the 2022 FIFA World Cup underway, the company's soccer balls orders have increased over 50 percent year-on-year. Soccer ball is the traditional industry in Haimen, and the annual output value is more than 200 million yuan. This year, tens millions of soccer balls will sent around the world...




www.chinadaily.com.cn







Women sew soccer balls destined for Dubai, South Korea, Israel, the US, and Italy in Haimen district of Nantong city, Jiangsu province, Nov 29, 2022. With the 2022 FIFA World Cup underway, the company's soccer balls orders have increased over 50 percent year-on-year. Soccer ball is the traditional industry in Haimen, and the annual output value is more than 200 million yuan. This year, tens millions of soccer balls will sent around the world from the district. [Photos/VCG]

A woman arranges some soccer balls in Haimen district of Nantong city, Jiangsu province, Nov 29, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

A woman checks soccer balls in Haimen district of Nantong city, Jiangsu province, Nov 29, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Employees work at a soccer ball making company in Haimen district of Nantong city, Jiangsu province, Nov 29, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

An employee places the finishing touches on a soccer balls in a company in Haimen district of Nantong city, Jiangsu province, Nov 29, 2022. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Glamorous history of ceramic-making marked at Guangxi museum


The Museum of Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, in Nanning, the regional capital, is showing over 200 ceramics in its collection at a permanent exhibition, Glamorous Glazes.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A Guanyin statue from Dehua kiln in Fujian province. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Ceramics are one of the finest examples of how ancient Chinese used the best of clay and glaze to present supreme craftsmanship and imagination. The variety of shapes, motifs and colorful glazes embody an eruption of creativity in the course of Chinese art development. Moreover, the rich cultural symbolism often seen in the art form makes ceramics a synonym for China in history.

The Museum of Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, in Nanning, the regional capital, is showing over 200 ceramics in its collection at a permanent exhibition, _Glamorous Glazes_.

The exhibition features objects from famous kilns centuries back, such as the Jun kiln in Henan province today, Longquan kiln in Zhejiang province, and Jian and Dehua kilns in Fujian province.

A Yuan Dynasty _qinghua _jar. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Exhibits on show include an elaborately patterned jar of the _qinghua _(blue and white) type from the Yuan Dynasty (1271-1368). Yuan _qinghua_ porcelains are among the best-known and sought-after Chinese works of art in the world, often fetching high prices at auctions. One exhibit, found in Guangxi in 1980, is depicted with elegant twining peonies and a vivid scene of General Yuchi Gong saving Li Shimin, the founding emperor of Tang Dynasty (618-907).

A _qinghua _jar with lid from the Qing Dynasty. [Photo provided to China Daily]

A three-foot burner from Jun kiln in Henan province. [Photo provided to China Daily]

A _falangcai_ enameled vessel from the Qing Dynasty. [Photo provided to China Daily]

A _fencai_ plum vase from the Qing Dynasty. [Photo provided to China Daily]

A _taibai_ vessel from the Qing Dynasty. [Photo provided to China Daily]

A Dong Dynasty tea bowl from the Jian kiln in Fujian province. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai 2022 by Ray Noir, on Flickr
Shanghai 2022 by Ray Noir, on Flickr
Shanghai 2022 by Ray Noir, on Flickr
migrant worker in Shanghai by Ray Noir, on Flickr
Shanghai 2022 by Ray Noir, on Flickr
Shanghai 2022 by Ray Noir, on Flickr
Shanghai 2022 by Ray Noir, on Flickr
Shanghai 2022 by Ray Noir, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_2985 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_2866 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_2848 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_2809 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_2908 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_3003 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_2888 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing companies ramp up production of COVID drugs


With the optimization and adjustment of epidemic prevention and control measures and the gradual restoration of production and daily activities, the market demand for COVID-19 prevention and treatment drugs has increased.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A photo shows drugs used for epidemic prevention being produced at a workshop in Beijing, Dec 11, 2022. 

With the optimization and adjustment of epidemic prevention and control measures and the gradual restoration of production and daily activities, the market demand for COVID-19 prevention and treatment drugs has increased.


Many pharmaceutical companies in Beijing have increased their production capacities and are making every effort to ensure the supply of drugs stays uninterrupted.[All Photos by Gan Nan/Beijing Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Silver jewelry brings shine to Fujian village


The land in Shangtang village in Xiuyu district of Putian city, Fujian province, is mostly saline-alkali land, which is not suitable for planting crops. In the 1990s, Shangtang people started selling gold and silver jewelry and mold, gradually accumulated capital, technology and experience, and...




www.chinadaily.com.cn






A woman selects jewelry at Shangtang's jewelry street in Fujian province on Dec 8. [Photo/Xinhua]

The land in Shangtang village in Xiuyu district of Putian city, Fujian province, is mostly saline-alkali land, which is not suitable for planting crops. In the 1990s, Shangtang people started selling gold and silver jewelry and mold, gradually accumulated capital, technology and experience, and established a "jewelry street" in Shangtang. After years of development, Shangtang village has become one of the silver jewelry industry bases in Fujian, and the silver jewelry industry has become a featured industry, enriching the local people and increasing their income. Up to now, Shangtang village has 149 related production and processing enterprises, with an annual output value of more than 8 billion yuan ($1.14 billion).

Huang Feida, an entrepreneur at Shangtang village processes a silver jewelry piece on Dec 8. [Photo/Xinhua]

Huang Feida, an entrepreneur at Shangtang village designs a silver jewelry piece on Dec 8. [Photo/Xinhua]


Workers at Shangtang village processes silver jewelry pieces on Dec 8. [Photos/Xinhua]

The machine for processing jewelry pieces at Shangtang village. [Photo/Xinhua]

A gold plated piece of silver jewelry is displayed at Shangtang's jewelry street on Dec 8. [Photo/Xinhua]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





1st Global Digital Trade Expo kicks off in Hangzhou, China


1st Global Digital Trade Expo kicks off in Hangzhou, China-



english.news.cn






A staff member checks a model of 5G+ Smart Factory at the first Global Digital Trade Expo in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 11, 2022.

The 4-day expo kicked off here on Sunday. Around 800 leading digital trade companies from China and abroad will showcase their new products and technologies during the expo. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)

This photo taken on Dec. 11, 2022 shows the first Global Digital Trade Expo in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province.(Xinhua/Xu Yu)

A visitor tries a digital learning service at the first Global Digital Trade Expo in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 11, 2022. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)

People visit the first Global Digital Trade Expo in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 11, 2022. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)

People visit the first Global Digital Trade Expo in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 11, 2022. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)

This photo taken on Dec. 11, 2022 shows the first Global Digital Trade Expo in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)

A staff member operates a virtual driving simulator at the first Global Digital Trade Expo in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Dec. 11, 2022.(Xinhua/Xu Yu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Hong Kong's Tseung Kwan O Cross Bay Bridge opens to traffic


Hong Kong's Tseung Kwan O Cross Bay Bridge opens to traffic-



english.news.cn






HONG KONG, Dec. 11 (Xinhua) -- Hong Kong's Tseung Kwan O Cross Bay Bridge opened to traffic on Sunday, becoming the first major bridge built exclusively by a mainland company in Hong Kong.(Photo by Yan Jinwen/Xinhua)

This photo taken on Dec. 8, 2022 shows the Tseung Kwan O Cross Bay Bridge in Hong Kong, south China. (Xinhua/Chen Duo)

As an important cross-sea corridor at the Junk Bay in southeastern New Territories of Hong Kong, the Tseung Kwan O Cross Bay Bridge, the main project of the Cross Bay Link, was built by the China Road and Bridge Corp., which took over four years.

John Lee, chief executive of China's Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR), said Saturday at the commissioning ceremony of Tseung Kwan O-Lam Tin Tunnel and the Cross Bay Link that the HKSAR government will stick to an infrastructure-led approach by rolling out more transport projects and improving existing networks, and will release a blueprint by the end of next year.

The Cross Bay Link in Tseung Kwan O is about 1.8 km long, of which 1 km is a marine viaduct and the steel bridge is an integral part of the marine viaduct.

According to the China Road and Bridge Corp., the bridge is the longest span and heaviest steel arch bridge in Hong Kong.

The steel bridge components were prefabricated in the mainland and the about 200-meter-long bridge was delivered to Hong Kong from Nantong, eastern Jiangsu Province.

This photo taken on Dec. 8, 2022 shows the Tseung Kwan O Cross Bay Bridge in Hong Kong, south China. (Xinhua/Chen Duo)


These aerial photos taken on Dec. 8, 2022 shows the Tseung Kwan O Cross Bay Bridge in Hong Kong, south China. (Photo by Yan Jinwen/Xinhua)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

1K6A5901 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5887 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5764 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5881 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5963 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5876 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5860 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr
1K6A5707 by 沈 秋國, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





Profile: Astronomical photographer chasing China's space station


Profile: Astronomical photographer chasing China's space station-



english.news.cn





_Full story and many more photos in the provided link_


This combo photo shows different configurations of China's space station since April 2022. (Photo by Liu Boyang/Xinhua)

BEIJING, Dec. 13 (Xinhua) -- Stargazer, doctor of astrophysics, promoter of astronomy and vlogger -- Liu Boyang has many facets, but the most high-profile is his role as a documenter of China's space station.

In March, Liu began making preparations for his plan -- documenting and sharing the development of the space station so that he can "help more people learn about the development of China's aerospace sector."

"If you haven't captured and witnessed the changes of China's space station, it's hard to imagine that the space station flying above our heads can 'transform' like a robot," he said.

Since April 19, he has captured every configuration of China's space station on film.
In April 2021, the country officially kicked off the in-orbit construction of its space station by launching the core module Tianhe.

The space station features a basic three-module configuration consisting of the core module, Tianhe, and two lab modules, Wentian and Mengtian. It is designed to be a versatile space lab, capable of accommodating 25 experiment cabinets for scientific exploration.


Liu Boyang adjusts photographing equipment at a photographing site in Changping District, Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 4, 2022. On that day three Chinese astronauts on board the Shenzhou-14 manned spaceship returned to Earth safely. (Xinhua/Liu Jinhai)

Liu Boyang (C) attends a science popularization activity at a rural primary school in north China's Shanxi Province on Nov. 18, 2021. (Xinhua)

Liu Boyang (L) photographs the transit of China's space station in Miyun District, Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 21, 2022. The screen shows the real-time view of the transit of the China's space station captured by the telescope. (Xinhua/Hao Zhao)

Liu Boyang displays a photo of the transit of China's space station he captured in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 21, 2022. (Xinhua/Hao Zhao)

Liu Boyang attends a live streaming activity on science popularization in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 9, 2022. (Xinhua/Hao Zhao)

Liu Boyang has a telephone meeting with his team at his home in Changping District, Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 4, 2022. (Xinhua/Liu Jinhai)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





China Focus: China holds national commemoration for Nanjing Massacre victims


China Focus: China holds national commemoration for Nanjing Massacre victims-



english.news.cn





_40 photos in the provided link_


China holds its ninth national memorial ceremony for the Nanjing Massacre victims at the Memorial Hall of the Victims in Nanjing Massacre by Japanese Invaders in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, Dec. 13, 2022.

The people of Nanjing observed a minute of silence, and sirens were heard across the city, as China proceeded with its ninth national memorial ceremony Tuesday to mourn the 300,000 victims of the Nanjing Massacre. (Xinhua/Li Bo)


China holds its ninth national memorial ceremony for the Nanjing Massacre victims at the Memorial Hall of the Victims in Nanjing Massacre in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, Dec. 13, 2022. (Xinhua/Li Bo)

The people of Nanjing observed a minute of silence, and sirens were heard across the city, as China proceeded with its ninth national memorial ceremony Tuesday to mourn the 300,000 victims of the Nanjing Massacre. (Xinhua/Li Bo)




People observe a moment of silence during the national memorial ceremony for the Nanjing Massacre victims at the Memorial Hall of the Victims in Nanjing Massacre by Japanese Invaders in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, Dec. 13, 2022.(Xinhua/Li Bo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

__





People prepare for Sun Island International Snow Sculpture Art Exposition in Harbin


People prepare for Sun Island International Snow Sculpture Art Exposition in Harbin-



english.news.cn






This Photos taken on Dec. 11, 2022 shows the Ice and Snow World, China's largest ice-themed park, in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei/Zhang Tao)




Worker work at a snow sculpture at the venue of the Sun Island International Snow Sculpture Art Exposition in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Dec. 11, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Jianwei/Wang Song/Zhang Tao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Putting the shine back on beauties from the past


The Hainan Provincial Museum recently completed the restoration of 31 valuable cultural artifacts in its collection. A variety of treasures have been restored to their original appearance, including pieces of bronzeware, chinaware, wood carvings, leatherwear and ancient books.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Restorers remove pages from ancient books that had been allowed to dry on a wall for a few days on Nov 11. ZHANG MAO/FOR CHINA DAILY

*Restoration is a complicated, lengthy process, but rewards well worth the effort*

The Hainan Provincial Museum recently completed the restoration of 31 valuable cultural artifacts in its collection. A variety of treasures have been restored to their original appearance, including pieces of bronzeware, chinaware, wood carvings, leatherwear and ancient books.

The museum's restoration rooms resemble a hospital for artifacts. Broken objects lie on tables and wait for treatment by the restorers.

Ancient books are taking up a large part of this year's project, posing a major challenge to restorers. Restoring them properly is a 10-part process that includes removing dust, disassembling the books, cleaning them with water and punching and rebinding the pages. It is an arduous operation.

(From left) Li Jingjing, Fu Yan, Mo Shaoyin and Zhao Binghua display pages from ancient books they restored in a restoration room at the Hainan Provincial Museum in Haikou, Hainan province, on Nov 11. ZHANG MAO/FOR CHINA DAILY

Fu Yan cleans the surface of a bronze artifact with a brush. ZHANG MAO/FOR CHINA DAILY

A restorer carefully checks the surface of an artifact before starting restoration. ZHANG MAO/FOR CHINA DAILY

A restorer repaints a wood plaque. ZHANG MAO/FOR CHINA DAILY

Restorers move artifacts into a restoration room from a warehouse. ZHANG MAO/FOR CHINA DAILY

A restorer prepares a paste that will be used to restore ancient books. ZHANG MAO/FOR CHINA DAILY

A restorer tidies up pieces of bronzeware ready to be cataloged after restoration on Nov 11. ZHANG MAO/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Lanterns made all year for New Year


As the 2023 Lunar New Year draws near, residents of Ludong village in Handan, Hebei province, have been busily making lanterns to fill orders from across the country.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





As the 2023 Lunar New Year draws near, residents of Ludong village in Handan, Hebei province, have been busily making lanterns to fill orders from across the country.

Lanterns are important decorations for Chinese families when the Lunar New Year comes. The 2023 Lunar New Year falls on Jan 22.

Ludong, which is in Guangping county, produces around 10 million lanterns each year, according to the local government. More than 300 residents work all year making lanterns.

A residents of Ludong village in Handan, Hebei province, makes lanterns to sell across the country. [Photos by Cheng Xuehu/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_0085 by Ed Lam, on Flickr
DSC_0174 by Ed Lam, on Flickr
DSC_0234 by Ed Lam, on Flickr
DSC_0193 by Ed Lam, on Flickr
DSC_0155 by Ed Lam, on Flickr
DSC_0151 by Ed Lam, on Flickr
DSC_0064 by Ed Lam, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Streaming through


Huagu Opera troupe uses online means to promote the traditional art form among young people, report Wang Ru and Feng Zhiwei in Changsha.




www.chinadaily.com.cn






Chen Yuqing takes part in livestreaming Huagu Opera performance with her colleagues. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Chen Yuqing still remembers the day in 2019, when she posted a video of her singing a song of Changsha Huagu Opera ("flower-drum "opera), a traditional art form of Hunan province, while playing on four cups to produce rhythmic sounds, on the balcony of her apartment.

Chen, 27, had earlier posted photos of her onstage performances and rehearsals at the Changsha Huagu Opera Center on short-video platform Douyin, and was followed online by 20 people. Some asked if she could sing onscreen, and Chen made the video. Soon she had more than 20,000 followers.

Today, with 440,000 followers on Douyin, Chen posts more videos on the art form and livestream shows.

Chen says an online comment got her attention. It said, "So the local opera of my hometown still exists? I thought it died out."

Chen Yuqing takes part in livestreaming Huagu Opera performance with her colleagues. [Photo provided to China Daily]



Chen performs at different stages. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Heilongjiang sees bountiful harvest


In 2022, Heilongjiang saw a grain harvest of 77.63 million metric tons, accounting for 11.3 percent of the whole nation total, according to data released by the National Bureau of Statistics on Monday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





In 2022, Heilongjiang saw a grain harvest of 77.63 million metric tons, accounting for 11.3 percent of the whole nation total, according to data released by the National Bureau of Statistics on Monday.

With a pristine ecology and one of the world's largest black soil zones, Heilongjiang leads the country in the amount of land devoted to planting rice, corn and soybeans, and also has the nation's highest annual yield.

In 2022, the province saw its 19th consecutive bumper year, and ranked first in the country in annual grain output for the 13th consecutive year.

The sown area in the province this year reached 14.68 million hectares, 131,933 hectares more than last year and accounting 12.4 percent of the country.

"Over 4.57 million hectares have been used to plant soybeans, some 667,000 hectares more than last year," Wang Zhaoxian, director of the provincial Department of Agriculture and Rural Affairs said at a previous news conference.

Photos show farmers busy with the autumn harvest on the Jiangchuan Farm of the Beidahuang Agricultural Reclamation Group in Heilongjiang province. [Photos by Zhou Qiao/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Trade expo brings digital world closer


A visitor experiences a 5G remote controlled cockpit model that can control unmanned trucks at the 1st Global Digital Trade Expo in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, on Dec 12. The expo, which kicked off on Nov 11, displays technologies such as metaverse, digital human and cloud gaming. [Photo/IC]




www.chinadaily.com.cn





People visit the 1st Global Digital Trade Expo in Hangzhou on Dec 12. [Photo/IC]

A visitor experiences a 5G remote controlled cockpit model that can control unmanned trucks at the 1st Global Digital Trade Expo in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, on Dec 12. The expo, which kicked off on Dec 11, displays technologies such as metaverse, digital human and cloud gaming. [Photo/IC]

An aircraft is on display at the 1st Global Digital Trade Expo in Hangzhou, on Dec 12. [Photo/IC]

A woman talks with a digital human at the 1st Global Digital Trade Expo in Hangzhou on Dec 12. [Photo/IC]

A woman plays a cloud game at the 1st Global Digital Trade Expo in Hangzhou on Dec 12. [Photo/IC]

A worker generates a digital human at the 1st Global Digital Trade Expo in Hangzhou on Dec 12. [Photo/IC]

A man buys products with digital RMB at the 1st Global Digital Trade Expo in Hangzhou on Dec 12. [Photo/IC]

A visitor takes a photo of the torch of the Hangzhou Asia Games displayed by a holographic laser projector at the 1st Global Digital Trade Expo in Hangzhou on Dec 12. [Photo/IC]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Beijing rushes to meet surging demand for medications


*
Staff members sort, pack and ship medications on a production line at a pharmaceutical company in Beijing, Dec. 13, 2022. Pharmaceutical companies rushed to boost supplies as demand surges for fever and cold medications in Beijing.(Photos: China News Service/Zhao Wenyu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Consumers in Ganzhou of E Chinaâ€™s Jiangxi buy imported goods from over 80 countries, regions (5) - People's Daily Online


Consumers bought various kinds of imported products at the Ganzhou International Inland Port Impor



en.people.cn





A woman looks at a bottle of beer at the Ganzhou International Inland Port Import Commodity Service Center in Ganzhou city, east China’s Jiangxi Province. (People’s Daily Online/Shi Yu)
Photo shows imported beers displayed at the Ganzhou International Inland Port Import Commodity Service Center in Ganzhou city, east China’s Jiangxi Province. (People’s Daily Online/Shi Yu)

Consumers bought various kinds of imported products at the Ganzhou International Inland Port Import Commodity Service Center in Ganzhou city, east China’s Jiangxi Province on Dec. 10.

The service center is the first of its kind in southern Jiangxi that focuses on the exhibition and trade of imported goods, as well as sales and after-sales services for imported automobiles.

The service center has a 1,800-square-meter display zone for quality imported goods of more than 100 brands from over 80 countries and regions, including Russia, Germany, France, Italy and Poland.


These photos show imported goods displayed at the Ganzhou International Inland Port Import Commodity Service Center in Ganzhou city, east China’s Jiangxi Province. (People’s Daily Online/Shi Yu)

Photo shows imported cars displayed at the Ganzhou International Inland Port Import Commodity Service Center in Ganzhou city, east China’s Jiangxi Province. (People’s Daily Online/Shi Yu)

A customer pays the bill at the Ganzhou International Inland Port Import Commodity Service Center in Ganzhou city, east China’s Jiangxi Province. (People’s Daily Online/Shi Yu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_1087 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_1041 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_1034 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_1083 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_1114 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_1172 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_1162 by kao6113, on Flickr
DSC_1179 by kao6113, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong ... 2022*
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr
Masked life by LOGAN W, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ice park takes shape as workers face the cold


Despite extremely cold temperatures and strong winds in recent days in Northeast China, workers are not slowing down as they build an ice and snow wonderland in Harbin, Heilongjiang province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





An aerial photo shows the ice park in Harbin, Heilongjiang province. 

Despite extremely cold temperatures and strong winds in recent days in Northeast China, workers are not slowing down as they build an ice and snow wonderland in Harbin, Heilongjiang province.

Since the first block of ice was pulled from the frozen Songhua River early this month, thousands of sculptors and support crews have joined in building the 24th Harbin Ice and Snow World, a chilly live-action amusement park harmoniously combining ice, snow, sound and electricity.

Most of the main ice buildings in the park have been finished and the park is expected to open in a few days. On 810,000 square meters, it will present visitors with more than 100 groups of artworks using more than 150,000 cubic meters of ice and snow.

A giant Ferris wheel in the shape of a snowflake has been built in the park to provide tourists with a unique experience in a dazzling world when night falls.[All Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

A photo shows a deliveryman at work in Haidian district of Beijing on Dec 15, 2022. Beijing is speeding up the recovery of its express delivery services to address the slow deliveries and labor shortages caused by the epidemic in the city. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

A photo shows a deliveryman at work in Haidian district of Beijing on Dec 15, 2022. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

A photo shows a man walking away with his parcel in Haidian district of Beijing on Dec 15, 2022. [Photo by Feng Yongbin/chinadaily.com.cn]

This photo taken on Nov. 25, 2022 shows a view of the Bada community after renewal in Xixiu District of Anshun City, southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Li Jingya)

In 2019, the Xixiu government initiated the urban renewal program. The Bada and Qingbaozhan communities were among the first batch included on the renewal list, following careful planning and close consultation with the residents.

Old buildings were re-painted both inside and outside, road surfaces were hardened and water-logging was no longer an issue, aging water pipes, cables and gas pipes were replaced, and garbage was cleaned up to make room for new trees.

In addition to improved living conditions, new facilities were added to meet residents' needs -- parking lots, exercise equipment, charging stations for electric vehicles, delivery lockers and water dispensers.

In this combo photo, the upper undated photo provided by the convergence media center of Xixiu District shows a view of the old Qingbaozhan community; and the lower photo taken by Li Jingya on Nov. 25, 2022 shows a view of the same community after renewal in Xixiu District of Anshun City, southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua)

This photo taken on Nov. 25, 2022 shows a view of the Bada community after renewal in Xixiu District of Anshun City, southwest China's Guizhou Province. (Xinhua/Li Jingya)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

New high-speed railway set to open to tourists


China's first high-speed railway in ethnic group autonomous prefecture, the Mile-Mengzi high-speed railway, will open to tourists soon, China Railway Kunming Group shared.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Conductors perform on a trial running train of Mile-Mengzi high-speed railway in Southwest China's Yunnan province, Dec 14, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

China's first high-speed railway in ethnic group autonomous prefecture, the Mile-Mengzi high-speed railway, will open to tourists soon, China Railway Kunming Group shared.

The 107-kilometer railway will link the cities of Mile and Mengzi, both in Honghe Hani and Yi autonomous prefecture in Yunnan province. Passenger trains operating on the railway are expected to reach speeds of 250 km per hour.

This photo taken on Dec 14, 2022 shows a service center at Kaiyuannan Railway Station of Mile-Mengzi high-speed railway in Southwest China's Yunnan province. [Photo/Xinhua]

Conductors pose for a photo on a trial running train of Mile-Mengzi high-speed railway in Southwest China's Yunnan province, Dec 14, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

A railway constructor and his family members pose for a photo at Honghe Railway Station of Mile-Mengzi high-speed railway in Southwest China's Yunnan province, Dec 14, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

This aerial photo taken on Dec 14, 2022 shows Kaiyuannan Railway Station of Mile-Mengzi high-speed railway in Southwest China's Yunnan province. [Photo/Xinhua]

High-speed trains are seen at Honghe Railway Station of Mile-Mengzi high-speed railway in Southwest China's Yunnan province on Dec 14, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Passengers are seen at Honghe Railway Station of Mile-Mengzi high-speed railway in Southwest China's Yunnan province on Dec 14, 2022. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Chengdu Archaeological Center wows visitors


*
An archaeologist works at the Chengdu Archaeological Center, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Dec. 12, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/An Yuan)



Visitors take photos of cultural relics at the Chengdu Archaeological Center, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Dec. 12, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/An Yuan)

The center is the largest archaeological research and exhibition center with the most advanced facilities and complete functions in southwest China

Pottery figures are on display at the Chengdu Archaeological Center, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Dec. 12, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/An Yuan)

Neolithic artifacts are displayed at the Chengdu Archaeological Center, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Dec. 12, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/An Yuan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

如如咪5032 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

如如咪5024 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

如如咪5033 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

如如咪5009 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

如如咪5027 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

如如咪5036 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

如如咪5025 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

如如咪5003 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: Dec 9 - 15


Ten photos from across China: Dec 9 - 15




www.chinadaily.com.cn





The crew of Flight JU702 from Serbia is greeted by an airport staff member at Tianjin Binhai International Airport on Dec 10, 2022. The Air Serbia flight marked the official opening of direct flights between Belgrade, Serbia, and Tianjin, China. [Photo/Xinhua]

An archaeologist works on Dec 10 at an excavation site in Nanyang, Henan province. Sixteen grain barns from the middle and late periods of the Yangshao Culture, which dates back to 7,000 to 5,000 years ago in northern China, were found at the site, according to the Henan Provincial Institute of Cultural Heritage and Archaeology. [Photo/Xinhua]

Hu Guanjun, a wood carving master, displays his skills during an exhibition in Shenzhen, Guangdong province, on Dec 11, 2022. Organizers invited dozens of folk masters to showcase skills ranging from sculpture and Cantonese cuisine to jewelry making. [Photo by Wen Zi/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Residents buy vegetables at a supermarket in Changping district of Beijing on Dec 11, 2022. Shopping malls and markets in the city have stocked up on daily necessities as demand rises due to the new COVID-19 situation. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/For chinadaily.com.cn]

High school students attend a class in Urumqi, capital of the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on Dec 12, 2022. The city's education bureau announced a staggered resumption of classes after a pause because of a COVID-19 outbreak. Ninth and 12th graders in Urumqi have returned to school. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]

Kindergarten students learn to make candy on Dec 12 at an event to promote the local food culture in Huzhou, Zhejiang province. It is a custom among Huzhou farmers to make sugar candy and candied calabash in winter. [Photo by Wu Zheng/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Xiamen 2022*
DSC01191 by Jerry, on Flickr
DSC01192 by Jerry, on Flickr
DSC01217 by Jerry, on Flickr
DSC01235 by Jerry, on Flickr
DSC01233 by Jerry, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Fuzhou ... 2021*
DSC09735 by Jerry, on Flickr
DSC09733 by Jerry, on Flickr
DSC09718 by Jerry, on Flickr
DSC09696 by Jerry, on Flickr
DSC09686 by Jerry, on Flickr
DSC01081 by Jerry, on Flickr

Jinjishan Park by Jerry, on Flickr
DSC00042_1 by Jerry, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Second snow and ice tourism carnival kicks off in Mori, Xinjiang


Second snow and ice tourism carnival kicks off in Mori, Xinjiang-



english.news.cn





This aerial photo taken on Dec.12, 2022 shows opening ceremony of the 2nd snow and ice tourism carnival in Kazak Autonomous County of Mori, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. The 2nd snow and ice tourism carnival in Kazak Autonomous County of Mori kicked off on Monday. (Xinhua/Hao Jianwei)

A skier is seen at a ski resort in Kazak Autonomous County of Mori, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Dec. 12, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Fei)



People participate in snow entertainment at a ski resort in Kazak Autonomous County of Mori, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Dec. 12, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Fei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In pics: Snow Town scenic spot in Hailin City, Heilongjiang


In pics: Snow Town scenic spot in Hailin City, Heilongjiang-



english.news.cn






A tourist takes photos at the Snow Town scenic spot in Hailin City in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Dec. 14, 2022. The Snow Town scenic spot officially opened recently. Enjoying a seven-month snow season, it has become an attraction for tourists for years. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)


Tourists in rented costumes pose for photos at the Snow Town scenic spot in Hailin City in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Dec. 14, 2022. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)




These photos taken on Dec. 14, 2022 shows a view of the Snow Town scenic spot in Hailin City in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Visitors in rented costumes are seen at the Snow Town scenic spot in Hailin City in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Dec. 14, 2022. The Snow Town scenic spot officially opened recently. Enjoying a seven-month snow season, it has become an attraction for tourists for years. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)






These photos taken on Dec. 14, 2022 shows a view of the Snow Town scenic spot in Hailin City in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

怡佳1018 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

怡佳1034 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

怡佳1019 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

怡佳1021 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

怡佳1039 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

怡佳1006 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

怡佳1012 by Michael Wu, on Flickr

怡佳1044 by Michael Wu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Winter agriculture fair kicks off in Hainan


The 2022 China (Hainan) International Tropical Agricultural Products Winter Trade Fair kicked off on Thursday in the Hainan International Convention and Exhibition Center.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Visitors view tropical fruit at the 2022 China (Hainan) International Tropical Agricultural Products Winter Trade Fair in Haikou, South China's Hainan province, Dec 15, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

The 2022 China (Hainan) International Tropical Agricultural Products Winter Trade Fair kicked off on Thursday in the Hainan International Convention and Exhibition Center.

With the theme of "Promoting high-quality agricultural development and comprehensively implementing the rural vitalization strategy", the four-day event has set up 10 exhibition areas, and more than 2,000 types of agricultural products from 1,200 enterprises in 18 provinces will be on show in the exhibition.

The fair, China's only exhibition of tropical agriculture during winter, has been held for 24 consecutive sessions, serving as an important platform for showing the work of agriculture, rural areas and farmers in Hainan and facilitating agricultural exchanges and cooperation.

A staff member promotes products via livestreaming at the 2022 China (Hainan) International Tropical Agricultural Products Winter Trade Fair in Haikou, South China's Hainan province, Dec 15, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

This photo taken on Dec 15, 2022 shows fry exhibited at the 2022 China (Hainan) International Tropical Agricultural Products Winter Trade Fair in Haikou, South China's Hainan province. [Photo/Xinhua]

This photo taken on Dec 15, 2022 shows an unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) for plant protection at the 2022 China (Hainan) International Tropical Agricultural Products Winter Trade Fair in Haikou, South China's Hainan province. [Photo/VCG]

A visitor experiences rubber tapping under the guidance of a staff member at the 2022 China (Hainan) International Tropical Agricultural Products Winter Trade Fair in Haikou, South China's Hainan province, Dec 15, 2022. [Photo/Xinhua]

The 2022 China (Hainan) International Tropical Agricultural Products Winter Trade Fair kicked off in the Hainan International Convention and Exhibition Center on Dec 15, 2022. [Photo/VCG]

Visitors are seen at the 2022 China (Hainan) International Tropical Agricultural Products Winter Trade Fair in Haikou, South China's Hainan province, Dec 15, 2022.[Photo/VCG]

The 2022 China (Hainan) International Tropical Agricultural Products Winter Trade Fair kicked off in the Hainan International Convention and Exhibition Center on Dec 15, 2022. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Solving the mysteries of what the earth reveals


Archaeologists sift through artifacts that provide a tantalizing glimpse of the past, report Yang Feiyue and Sun Ruisheng in Taiyuan.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





_Complete story in the link provided_


Deep-eyed and high-nosed pottery figures have recently tugged at Zhu Meng's heartstrings.

They were part of a discovery from a Northern Wei Dynasty (386-534) tomb cluster that was found in Datong, North China's Shanxi province, about a decade ago.

Those pottery figures were generally fashioned to carry an amicable visage and wear round-necked and narrow-sleeved robes and leather belts. Some look like ancient knights with a protruding belly and thick arms while some instrumentalists look as if they are playing either the flute or piipa (a four-stringed plucked lute).

Dancing pottery figures from the M113 tomb. [Photo provided to China Daily]


Archaeologists take photos of the relics in the M113 tomb that was found in the center of the cluster and produced a total of 51 ancient artifacts. [Photo provided to China Daily]

An ancient pottery figure's head found in a tomb cluster in Datong, Shanxi province. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Ox and horse carts found in the cluster. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shanghai puts more new energy buses into practical service


Shanghai puts more new energy buses into practical service-



english.news.cn





A staff member records equipment operation status at a hydrogen refueling station in Lingang new area of Pudong New Area in east China's Shanghai, Dec. 15, 2022. As a demonstrative zone for commercial operation of hydrogen fuel cell-powered vehicles in Shanghai, Lingang new area has walked an extra mile since early 2022 to put more hydrogen fuel cell-powered public buses into practical service and to date 66 units of its kind are now running on the roads there. Another 52 units have already started zero-payload trial operation and are expected to kick off their official service before the end of this year. (All photos by Xinhua/Fang Zhe)

A medium-capacity hydrogen fuel cell-powered public bus (R) approaches a hydrogen refueling station in Lingang new area of Pudong New Area in east China's Shanghai, Dec. 15, 2022.

A staff member refuels a public bus at a hydrogen refueling station in Lingang new area of Pudong New Area in east China's Shanghai, Dec. 15, 2022.

A hydrogen fuel cell-powered public bus is refueled at a hydrogen refueling station in Lingang new area of Pudong New Area in east China's Shanghai, Dec. 15, 2022.

A staff member refuels a public bus at a hydrogen refueling station in Lingang new area of Pudong New Area in east China's Shanghai, Dec. 15, 2022.

This aerial photo taken on Dec. 15, 2022 shows public buses being refueled at a hydrogen refueling station in Lingang new area of Pudong New Area in east China's Shanghai.

A staff member performs safety check at a hydrogen refueling station in Lingang new area of Pudong New Area in east China's Shanghai, Dec. 15, 2022.

This aerial photo taken on Dec. 15, 2022 shows a hydrogen refueling station for public buses in Lingang new area of Pudong New Area in east China's Shanghai.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Mile-Mengzi high-speed railway put into operation in Yunnan


*

Photo shows Honghe Railway Station of the Mile-Mengzi high-speed railway in southwest China's Yunnan Province, Dec. 16, 2022. 

The 107-km railway linking cities of Mile and Mengzi officially opened to tourists on Friday. It connects with the Nanning-Kunming Railway and integrates into southwest China's outbound channel to Vietnam and other Southeast Asian nations.(Photo: China News Service/Liu Ranyang)

Passengers pass the check-in gates at Honghe Railway Station of the Mile-Mengzi high-speed railway in southwest China's Yunnan Province, Dec. 16, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Ranyang)


Passengers take a selfie at Honghe Railway Station of the Mile-Mengzi high-speed railway in southwest China's Yunnan Province, Dec. 16, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Liu Ranyang)
Passengers board a train at Honghe Railway Station of the Mile-Mengzi high-speed railway in southwest China's Yunnan Province, Dec. 16, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Ranyang)
A passenger enjoys the view on a high-speed train in southwest China's Yunnan Province, Dec. 16, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Ranyang)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Smart rail train starts trial run in Shannxi


*

A smart rail train starts a trial run in Xianyang, northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Dec. 16, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Zhang Yuan)


Passengers ride the Smart Train. The smart rail train travelling on a virtual track is equipped with various optical sensors to allow the vehicle to automatically follow a route defined by a virtual track of markings on the roadway and can carry as many as 300 passengers.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Preparations made for snow sculpture expo in Harbin, NE China


Preparations made for snow sculpture expo in Harbin, NE China -



english.news.cn





Staff members put the fininshing touchess on gigantic snow sculptures for the upcoming 35th Taiyangdao Island International Snow Sculpture Expo in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Dec. 18, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Song)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Pic story of Chinese master of tea-scenting techniques


Pic story of Chinese master of tea-scenting techniques-



english.news.cn





Fu Tianfu, a master of tea-scenting techniques, scents tea leaves with jasmine buds at a tea workshop in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, on Dec. 16, 2022. Fuzhou Jasmine tea scenting techniques have state-level intangible cultural heritage status in China. Jasmine tea is tea scented with the aroma of jasmine blossoms and typically has green tea as its base. The hot and humid climate and the red soil in east China's Fujian Province provide favorable conditions for jasmine and tea plants to thrive, becoming the high-quality ingredients that are needed for jasmine tea. (All photos Xinhua/Zhou Yi)

Fu Tianfu, a master of tea-scenting techniques, processes a bag of tea leaves by gently treading at a tea workshop in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, on Dec. 16, 2022.

Fu Tianfu, a master of tea-scenting techniques, repetitively scents tea leaves with jasmine buds at a tea workshop in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, on Dec. 16, 2022.

Fu Tianfu, a master of tea-scenting techniques, selects tea leaves with a special sifter at a tea workshop in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, on Dec. 16, 2022.

This photo taken on Dec. 16, 2022 shows samples of different types of jasmine tea displayed at a tea workshop in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province.

Fu Tianfu, a master of tea-scenting techniques, roasts tea leaves at a tea workshop in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, on Dec. 16, 2022.

Fu Tianfu, a master of tea-scenting techniques, separates jasmine buds from tea leaves with a special sifter at a tea workshop in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, on Dec. 16, 2022.

Fu Tianfu, a master of tea-scenting techniques, tests fire temperature before roasting tea leaves at a tea workshop in Fuzhou, southeast China's Fujian Province, on Dec. 16, 2022.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


2,594 community fever clinics start to treat patients


*

Patients wait to see the doctors at a community fever clinic in Shanghai, Dec. 19, 2022. Starting on Monday, a total of 2,594 small-scale fever clinics in community health centers across Shanghai started to treat patients.(Photo: China News Service/Yin Liqin)

Patients wait to see the doctors at a community fever clinic in Shanghai, Dec. 19, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Yin Liqin)

A patient receives medical treatment at a community fever clinic in Shanghai, Dec. 19, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Yin Liqin)


A patient receives medical treatment at a community fever clinic in Shanghai, Dec. 19, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Yin Liqin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: Dec 30 – Jan 5







www.chinadaily.com.cn





A man competes in a kayaking competition held in the Laohutiao section of the Nujiang River in Yunnan province on Jan 1, 2023. The section of the river, with its long stretches of turbulent whitewater rapids, is known as "the No 1 rapid of the Nujiang River". [Photo by Deng Bin/For China Daily]

Tourists watch a performance at a theme community of Tang Dynasty in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, Dec 31, 2022. The three-day New Year holiday witnessed a strong recovery in tourism, catering and retail sales across the country. [Photo by Zou Jingyi/Xinhua]

A giant snowman is built on the bank of Songhua River in Harbin, the capital of Northeast China’s Heilongjiang province, on Jan 4, 2023. Around 2,000 cubic meters of snow was used to create the 18-meter-tall figure dressed in a red hat and scarf. [Photo/Xinhua]

Enthusiasts have fun on the ice rink at the Summer Palace in Beijing on Jan 2, 2023. With the capacity to hold about 4,000 people, the Summer Palace is home to the largest natural ice rink in the capital. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]

Tourists and villagers in special costumes gather to enjoy shows celebrating Lusheng Festival in the village of Dali in Liuzhou, Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, on Jan 3, 2023. The Miao ethnic festival features the lusheng — a bamboo pipe instrument — and is held to honor ancestors and pray for a good harvest in the coming year. [Photo by Long Tao/For China Daily]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

39th Harbin ice and snow festival kicks off


The 39th Harbin International Ice and Snow Festival kicked off on Thursday in Harbin, Heilongjiang province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





The opening ceremony of the 39th Harbin International Ice and Snow Festival was held on Thursday in Harbin, Heilongjiang province. [Photo by Liu Yang/For chinadaily.com.cn]

The 39th Harbin International Ice and Snow Festival kicked off on Thursday in Harbin, Heilongjiang province.

The opening ceremony was held at Harbin Ice and Snow World, an 810,000-square-meter amusement park that combines ice, snow, sound and lights. [Photo by Liu Yang/For chinadaily.com.cn]

The annual ice and snow festival is a major event for Harbin, which welcomes tourists from around the world.

During the festival, more than 100 ice and snow activities will be presented, including history, tourism, culture, art, sports, trade, fashion and creative design.

For this winter season, Harbin has promoted 12 ice and snow experience products for tourists and prepared 10 destinations at which tourists can enjoy the city's winter scenery.


Tourists enjoy themselves at Harbin Ice and Snow World on Thursday in Harbin, Heilongjiang province. [Photos by Liu Yang/For chinadaily.com.cn]




Tourists enjoy a fireworks show at the opening ceremony of the 39th Harbin International Ice and Snow Festival on Thursday. [Photos by Liu Yang/For chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

HK border crossings to ease on Sunday


Final preparations were underway on Friday at the Futian checkpoint in Shenzhen, Guangdong province, for the resumption on Sunday of quarantine-free, cross-border travel between Hong Kong and the Chinese mainland.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




Final preparations were underway on Friday at the Futian checkpoint in Shenzhen, Guangdong province, for the resumption on Sunday of quarantine-free, cross-border travel between Hong Kong and the Chinese mainland.[Photos by Zheng Erqi/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Factories across China resume busy operations


Factories across China resume busy operations-



english.news.cn






NANCHANG, Jan. 5, 2023 (Xinhua) -- Employees work at an automobile lighting company in Nanchang, east China's Jiangxi Province, Jan. 4, 2023.With production lines humming and machines running in full swing, factories across China have resumed busy operations after the country's latest optimization of COVID-19 response and a series of measures to accelerate production resumption. (Xinhua/Zhou Mi)


NANCHANG, Jan. 5, 2023 (Xinhua) -- An employee works at a clothing company in Nanchang, east China's Jiangxi Province, Jan. 4, 2023. (Xinhua/Zhou Mi)





Employees work at an automobile company in Yuyao, east China's Zhejiang Province, Jan. 5, 2023. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China issues special stamps marking Year of the Rabbit


China issues special stamps marking Year of the Rabbit-



english.news.cn





A stamp collector displays the newly-purchased special stamps marking the Year of the Rabbit in Dongxing District of Neijiang, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Jan. 5, 2023. (Photo by Lan Zitao/Xinhua)

BEIJING, Jan. 5 (Xinhua) -- China Post on Thursday released a set of two special stamps to celebrate the upcoming Chinese zodiac Year of the Rabbit.

One of the stamps depicts a personified blue rabbit holding a pen in its right hand and a letter in its left hand, symbolizing the drawing of a blueprint for the new year, as "blue rabbit" is pronounced similarly to "blueprint" in Chinese.

The other stamp features three rabbits running in a circle, an auspicious implication for the "circle of life" as well as family reunion and happiness. The background behind the three rabbits bears decorative patterns showcasing the legendary story of "a jade rabbit ramming herbal medicines", which conveys the sincere wishes for prosperity of the country and the well-being of the people.

Stamp collectors queue up to buy the special stamps marking the Year of the Rabbit at a post office in Haizhou District of Lianyungang, east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 5, 2023. (Photo by Geng Yuhe/Xinhua)

Philatelists collect commemorative postmarks after the release of the special stamps marking the Year of the Rabbit in Nanning, south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Jan. 5, 2023. (Photo by Yu Xiangquan/Xinhua)

A staff member of China Post displays the special stamps marking the Year of the Rabbit in Dongying, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 5, 2023. (Photo by Liu Zhifeng/Xinhua)

A staff member of China Post displays the special stamps marking the Year of the Rabbit in Fuyang, east China's Anhui Province, Jan. 5, 2023. (Photo by Lu Qijian/Xinhua)

People buy the special stamps marking the Year of the Rabbit at the National Center for the Performing Arts in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 5, 2023. (Xinhua/Li He)


A woman presents a set of the special stamps marking the Year of the Rabbit during the issuing ceremony in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 5, 2023. (Xinhua/Li He)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_0164 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_9980 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_0002 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_0004 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_0019 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_0034 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_0068 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr
DSC_0079 by Greg Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Chinese, Philippine presidents hold talks


*

Chinese President Xi Jinping and Madame Peng Liyuan pose for a group photo with Philippine President Ferdinand Romualdez Marcos Jr. and his wife Louise Araneta-Marcos in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 4, 2023. Xi held talks with Marcos at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing on Wednesday. Prior to the talks, President Xi held a welcoming ceremony for Marcos in the Northern Hall of the Great Hall of the People. (Xinhua/Yue Yuewei)



Chinese President Xi Jinping holds a welcoming ceremony for Philippine President Ferdinand Romualdez Marcos Jr. prior to their talks at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 4, 2023. (Xinhua/Yao Dawei /Shen Hong/Yue Yuewei )

Chinese President Xi Jinping holds talks with Philippine President Ferdinand Romualdez Marcos Jr. at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing, capital of China, Jan. 4, 2023. (Xinhua/Yue Yuewei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Commemorative coins for Year of the Rabbit officially issued


*


Staff members display the commemorative coins for the Year of the Rabbit at the Jiangxi branch of the Postal Saving Bank of China in Nanchang, east China's Jiangxi Province, Jan. 5, 2023. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Zhankun)


China officially issued commemorative coins for the Year of the Rabbit on Wednesday, with each set containing 20 two-color, copper alloy coins.

People exchange commemorative coins for the Year of the Rabbit at the Jiangxi branch of the Postal Saving Bank of China in Nanchang, east China's Jiangxi Province, Jan. 5, 2023. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Zhankun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Train attendants receive training for upcoming travel rush*

High-speed train attendants participate in a training program, including physique, etiquette and etc. ahead of the spring festival travel rush in Chongqing, Jan. 5, 2023. (Photos: China News Service/Su Zhigang/Yang Bo) )


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


People across China prepare to greet Spring Festival


*


Villagers make red lanterns in Shijiazhuang, north China's Hebei Province, Jan. 4, 2023. As the Chinese Lunar New Year, or Spring Festival, approaches, villagers are busy making red lanterns. (Photo: China News Service/Zhai Yujia)

The Spring Festival will fall on Jan. 22 this year.


Customers select Spring Festival couplets to greet the Chinese Lunar New Year, or Spring Festival, in Guangzhou, south China's Guangdong Province, Jan. 4, 2023. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Jimin)

Students learn to make clay rabbit dolls to greet the Chinese Lunar New Year, or Spring Festival, in Rongcheng, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 4, 2023. (Photo: China News Service/Li Xinjun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


City illuminated to celebrate spring festival


*

A giant rabbit lantern is displayed at East Gate scenic spot in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province to welcome the upcoming Year of the Rabbit, Jan. 3, 2022. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Bo)





Colorful lanterns are illuminated to welcome the upcoming Year of the Rabbit in Nanjing, east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 3, 2022. (Photos: China News Service/Yang Bo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Nikon Z6 by Silvia, on Flickr

Nikon Z6 by Silvia, on Flickr

Nikon Z6 by Silvia, on Flickr

Nikon Z6 by Silvia, on Flickr


Nikon Z6 by Silvia, on Flickr

Nikon Z6 by Silvia, on Flickr

Nikon Z6 by Silvia, on Flickr

Nikon Z6 by Silvia, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ningbo Downtown by Jerry, on Flickr

Hong'En Temple Chongqing  by Jerry, on Flickr

Chongqing DSC01312 by Jerry, on Flickr
DSC01283 by Jerry, on Flickr
DSC01416 by Jerry, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong - The Skyline by Daniel Jost, on Flickr

Hong Kong - Man Mo Temple by Daniel Jost, on Flickr

Hong Kong by Daniel Jost, on Flickr

Hong Kong by Daniel Jost, on Flickr

Hong Kong - The Chinese Man by Daniel Jost, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Hong Kong - The Star Ferry by Daniel Jost, on Flickr

Hong Kong - Victoria harbour by Daniel Jost, on Flickr

Hong Kong - The cook by Daniel Jost, on Flickr

Hong Kong - Victoria Peak by Daniel Jost, on Flickr

Hong Kong by Daniel Jost, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Chongqing by Chen Yan, on Flickr
Chongqing NIght by Chen Yan, on Flickr

In China by Chen Yan, on Flickr

In China by Chen Yan, on Flickr

In China by Chen Yan, on Flickr

In China by Chen Yan, on Flickr

In China by Chen Yan, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Beijing 2016*

DaSanZi 798 art district by olivenoire, on Flickr

DaSanZi 798 art district by olivenoire, on Flickr

Beijing airport by olivenoire, on Flickr

DaSanZi 798 art district by olivenoire, on Flickr

DaSanZi 798 art district by olivenoire, on Flickr
DaShanZi by olivenoire, on Flickr
DaShanZi by olivenoire, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Nikon Z6 by Silvia, on Flickr

Nikon Z6 by Silvia, on Flickr

Nikon Z6 by Silvia, on Flickr

Nikon Z6 by Silvia, on Flickr

Nikon Z6 by Silvia, on Flickr

Nikon Z6 by Silvia, on Flickr

Nikon Z6 by Silvia, on Flickr

Nikon Z6 by Silvia, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Rabbit-themed decorations galore in Beijing


As the upcoming Spring Festival, or the Chinese Year of the Rabbit, is around the corner, various rabbit-themed decoration gains popularity in China.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A girl poses for a photo at a shopping mall in Beijing, Jan 7, 2023. As the upcoming Spring Festival, or the Chinese Year of the Rabbit, is around the corner, various rabbit-themed decoration gains popularity in China.[Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

A rabbit-shaped decoration is seen at a shopping mall in Beijing, Jan 7, 2023. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]



People select decorations for Spring Festival in Beijing, Jan 7, 2023. [Photos by Zou Hong/Wang Jing /chinadaily.com.cn]

A rabbit-themed decoration is seen at a supermarket in Beijing, Jan 7, 2023. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

People visit a shopping mall in Beijing, Jan 7, 2023. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

First international flight after regulation lifted lands in China


A China Southern Airlines plane landed at Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport at 00:16 am on Sunday after flying for about 15 hours from Toronto, Canada.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





China Southern Airline flight CZ 312 that landed at Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport on the early Sunday morning has become the first international flight to land in the mainland after the country optimized its COVID-19 policies. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A China Southern Airlines plane landed at Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport at 00:16 am on Sunday after flying for about 15 hours from Toronto, Canada.

The CZ312 that took off Toronto Pearson International Airport on Saturday became the first international flight to land in the mainland after the country optimized its COVID-19 policies and the Civil Aviation Administration of China relaxed restrictions on international flights starting on Sunday, said a statement released by the airline on Sunday.

A photo shows passengers of China Southern Airline flight CZ 312 waiting at the baggage claim area, Jan 8, 2023. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

And the nearly 300 passengers on board have become the first group of international inbound tourists who do not have to be quarantined upon their arrivals to the mainland in three years, said the statement.

A photo shows passengers of China Southern Airline flight CZ 312 checking in at the Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport, Jan 8, 2023. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]









Beijing airport reopens for international arrival


Terminal 3-E of the Beijing Capital International Airport reopened for international arrival on Sunday after passengers arriving in China from abroad no longer required to quarantine or undergo nucleic acid test.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Passengers arriving on flight CX 334 from Hong Kong to Beijing wait for entry at Terminal 3-E at the Beijing Capital International Airport, Jan 8, 2023. [Photo by Cui Jia/chinadaily.com.cn]

Terminal 3-E of the Beijing Capital International Airport reopened for international arrival on Sunday after passengers arriving in China from abroad no longer required to quarantine or undergo nucleic acid test.

Passengers queue up to go through entry procedures at the Beijing Capital International Airport, Jan 8, 2023. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]

Passengers queue up to go through entry procedures at the Beijing Capital International Airport, Jan 8, 2023. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]


Inbound passengers arrive at the Beijing Capital International Airport, Jan 8, 2023. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Cable car resumes operation after maintenance in Chongqing


*


Tourists queue to take a cable car crossing the Yangtze River in Chongqing, Jan. 10, 2023. (Photo: China News Service/Zhou Yi)

The 1,166-meter long cable car, also known as the “First Air Corridor across the Yangtze River”, or the “Air Bus in Mountain City”, resumed operation on Monday after maintenance.(Photo: China News Service/Zhou Yi)




A cable car runs across the Yangtze River in Chongqing, providing tourists with breathtaking views of the mountain city, Jan. 10, 2023. (Photo: China News Service/Zhou Yi)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Exit-entry applications resume in Shanghai


*
Applicants apply for travel documents at an Exit-Entry Administrative Service Center in Shanghai, Jan. 9, 2023. 

Starting on Jan. 8, China downgraded COVID control measures from Class A to B, and applications for exit-entry services resumed in Shanghai.(Photos: China News Service/Yin Liqin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Goat grabbing competition in snow adds fun in winter


*


Horsemen from seven teams fight for a goat during a competition in Fuhai County, northwest China's Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region, Jan. 9, 2023. 




Goat grabbing, or kok-boru, is a traditional Central Asian team sport played by herdsmen from the Kazak, Uzbek, Uygur and Mongolian ethnic groups. Competitors try to grab the carcass of a headless white goat or calf, usually below two years old, from the ground while riding on a horseback and pitch it across a goal line or into a target circle.(Photos: China News Service/Liu Xin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*


Aerospace industry base starts operation in south China


*


Photos show a final assembly and testing factory at a commercial aerospace industry base in Guangzhou, south China's Guangdong Province. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Chuhong)

China's first commercial aerospace industrial base, which is mainly used for the production, testing and assembly of solid and liquid-fuel carrier rocket, has begun operations in the Nansha district of Guangzhou, Guangdong Province.


Models of liquid fuel engine for carrier rockets are on display at a commercial aerospace industry base in Guangzhou, south China's Guangdong Province. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Chuhong)

A model of space capsule is on display at a commercial aerospace industry base in Guangzhou, south China's Guangdong Province. (Photo: China News Service/Chen Chuhong)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC06169 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC06208 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC06018 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC06069 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC06090 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC06105 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC06048 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC06169 by John's Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China's "North Pole" develops winter tourism programs to attract tourists


China's "North Pole" develops winter tourism programs to attract tourists-



english.news.cn





Tourists visit Beiji Village in Mohe, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 10, 2023.
Known as China's "North Pole," Mohe has an annual ice and snow period of up to eight months, with the lowest temperature reaching minus 50 degrees Celsius. By virtue of its natural conditions, the city has developed a variety of winter tourism programs in recent years, attracting tourists to experience an "extremely cold journey." (Xinhua/Zhang Tao)


Tourists have fun at an ice and snow park in Beiji Village of Mohe, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 7, 2023.(Xinhua/Zhang Tao)

This aerial photo taken on Jan. 8, 2023 shows an early morning view of Beiji Village in Mohe, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province.(Xinhua/Zhang Tao)

This photo taken on Jan. 7, 2023 shows a night view of an ice and snow park in Beiji Village of Mohe, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province.(Xinhua/Zhang Tao)

Shi Ruijuan, owner of a B&B guesthouse, sweeps the ground in Beiji Village of Mohe, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 7, 2023.(Xinhua/Zhang Tao)

This aerial photo taken on Jan. 7, 2023 shows a night view of an ice and snow park in Beiji Village of Mohe, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province.(Xinhua/Zhang Tao)

Tourists experience horse-drawn sleigh rides in Beiji Village of Mohe, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 10, 2023.(Xinhua/Zhang Tao)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Villagers get access to medical treatment in rural areas in east China's Shandong


Villagers get access to medical treatment in rural areas in east China's Shandong-



english.news.cn





Village doctor Wang Yuxin measures blood pressure for a resident in Dagushan Village of Changqing District in Jinan, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 10, 2023.

Shandong Province has scaled up efforts to boost access to medical treatment and drugs in rural areas. (Xinhua/Zhu Zheng)

Village doctor Li Renbang examines a girl at the clinic in Shaoji Village of Yuncheng County, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 10, 2023. (Xinhua/Xu Suhui)

Village doctor Yang Yanqiu offers medical service to Yang Yinwu, 78, in Shaoji Village of Yuncheng County, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 10, 2023. (Xinhua/Xu Suhui)

Doctor Li Xiangyun examines a senior resident at a grassroots-level hospital in Yuncheng County, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 10, 2023. (Xinhua/Xu Suhui)

Village doctor Wang Yuxin changes intravenous fluids for a patient in the clinic in Dagushan Village of Changqing District in Jinan, east China's Shandong Province, Jan. 10, 2023. (Xinhua/Zhu Zheng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Firework companies in China's Hunan ramp up production as Chinese Lunar New Year approaches


Firework companies in China's Hunan ramp up production as Chinese Lunar New Year approaches-



english.news.cn





A customer looks at a firework product at a sales center in Dayao Town of Liuyang City, central China's Hunan Province, Jan. 11, 2023. As the Chinese Lunar New Year approaches, firework companies in Dayao Town ramped up production to meet the market demand while strengthening production safety. (Xinhua/Chen Sihan)

An employee carries firework products at a workshop in Dayao Town of Liuyang City, central China's Hunan Province, Jan. 11, 2023. (Xinhua/Chen Sihan)



Employees make fireworks at a workshop in Dayao Town of Liuyang City, central China's Hunan Province, Jan. 11, 2023. (Xinhua/Chen Sihan)



Employees pack fireworks at a workshop in Dayao Town of Liuyang City, central China's Hunan Province, Jan. 11, 2023. (Xinhua/Chen Sihan)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

High-speed railway connecting mainland, Hong Kong to resume operation


A high-speed railway from the mainland to Hong Kong will resume operation starting from Sunday, China Railway Guangzhou Group said on Thursday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn




A high-speed railway from the mainland to Hong Kong will resume operation starting from Sunday, China Railway Guangzhou Group said on Thursday.

The section linking Shenzhen's Futian and West Kowloon in Hong Kong of the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong High-Speed Railway, which has been suspended for nearly three years due to the epidemic, is scheduled to resume operation on Saturday, and Hong Kong West Kowloon Station will resume passenger services at the same time.

At the beginning of resumption of operation, the railway department will arrange for cross-border high-speed trains from Guangzhou and Shenzhen to West Kowloon, with an average of 77 bullet train services every day.

The railway department will adjust the schedule according to the passenger flow and promote the orderly recovery of cross-border high-speed rail passenger transportation.

Passengers can book tickets from Thursday.

People wait in very long lines to buy train tickets at West Kowloon Station in Hong Kong on Jan 12, 2023. [Photos by Calvin Ng/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Firefighters trained in winter conditions in Yunnan


Firefighters in Dali Bai autonomous prefecture, Yunnan province, conducted forest training at Cangshan Mountain recently, honing their winter rescue skills.




www.chinadaily.com.cn







Firefighters in Dali Bai autonomous prefecture, Yunnan province, underwent winter training recently at Cangshan Mountain. [All Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Firefighters in Dali Bai autonomous prefecture, Yunnan province, conducted forest training at Cangshan Mountain recently, honing their winter rescue skills.


The top of the mountain was covered with snow, and the firefighters trained on cliffs and in gorges at altitudes up to 3,500 meters.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC03889 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC03897 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC03865 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC03868 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC03843 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC03923 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC03838 by John's Fotos, on Flickr
DSC03897 by John's Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Local residents shop for upcoming Spring Festival in Suifenhe, NE China


Local residents shop for upcoming Spring Festival in Suifenhe, NE China-



english.news.cn





Local residents buy fried dough twist (or Mahua), a traditional Chinese snack, at an open air market for Spring Festival goods in Suifenhe, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 12, 2023. As the Chinese Lunar New Year approaches, many citizens in Suifenhe flocked to local markets to make special purchases for the upcoming Spring Festival. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

Local residents shop at an open air market for Spring Festival goods in Suifenhe, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 12, 2023. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

Local residents buy candies at an open air market for Spring Festival goods in Suifenhe, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 12, 2023. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

Local residents buy seafood at an open air market for Spring Festival goods in Suifenhe, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 12, 2023. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

Local residents shop at an open air market for Spring Festival goods in Suifenhe, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 12, 2023. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

Local residents pick Spring Festival couplets at an open air market in Suifenhe, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 12, 2023. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)

Local residents buy nuts at an open air market for Spring Festival goods in Suifenhe, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 12, 2023. (Xinhua/Xie Jianfei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Beijing embraces first snow of the season







www.chinadaily.com.cn







Citizens play in the ice near the National Olympic Stadium in Beijing on Jan 12, 2023. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]

A citizen plays ice hockey in the snow near the National Olympic Stadium in Beijing on Jan 12, 2023. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]

A kid skates in the snow near the National Olympic Stadium in Beijing on Jan 12, 2023. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Shopping festival kicks off to warm up for upcoming Chinese Lunar New Year in Hangzhou City, E China


Shopping festival kicks off to warm up for upcoming Chinese Lunar New Year in Hangzhou City, E China-



english.news.cn





People play traditional Chinese musical instruments to celebrate the opening of a shopping festival in Pingyao Town of Yuhang District in Hangzhou City, east China's Zhejiang Province, Jan. 11, 2023. The shopping festival featuring local agricultural and cultural products kicked off here on Wednesday to warm up for the upcoming Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)

This photo taken on Jan. 11, 2023 shows local agricultural products displayed at a shopping festival in Pingyao Town of Yuhang District in Hangzhou City, east China's Zhejiang Province.(Xinhua/Xu Yu)

People write auspicious words in Chinese calligraphy as New Year blessings at a shopping festival in Pingyao Town of Yuhang District in Hangzhou City, east China's Zhejiang Province, Jan. 11, 2023. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)

People try local snacks at a shopping festival in Pingyao Town of Yuhang District in Hangzhou City, east China's Zhejiang Province, Jan. 11, 2023. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)

People try local snacks at a shopping festival in Pingyao Town of Yuhang District in Hangzhou City, east China's Zhejiang Province, Jan. 11, 2023. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)

People in traditional Chinese costumes stroll at a shopping festival in Pingyao Town of Yuhang District in Hangzhou City, east China's Zhejiang Province, Jan. 11, 2023. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)

People select goods at a shopping festival in Pingyao Town of Yuhang District in Hangzhou City, east China's Zhejiang Province, Jan. 11, 2023. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)

A woman buys flowers at a shopping festival in Pingyao Town of Yuhang District in Hangzhou City, east China's Zhejiang Province, Jan. 11, 2023. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

SW China's Kunming sees robust recovery of nighttime economy


SW China's Kunming sees robust recovery of nighttime economy-



english.news.cn





Tourists visit the Nanqiang Street in Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Jan. 11, 2023. The street, located in downtown Kunming, has seen a robust recovery of the nighttime economy. Tourists here can experience local food culture and nightlife of Kunming. (Xinhua/Chen Xinbo)

Residents select snacks in the Nanqiang Street of Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Jan. 11, 2023. (Xinhua/Chen Xinbo)

Residents buy snacks in the Nanqiang Street of Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Jan. 11,2023.(Xinhua/Chen Xinbo)

Residents dine out in a restaurant in the Nanqiang Street of Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Jan. 11, 2023. (Xinhua/Chen Xinbo)

A vendor arranges flowers for sale in the Nanqiang Street of Kunming, southwest China's Yunnan Province, Jan. 11, 2023. (Xinhua/Chen Xinbo)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

National college students ice sculpture contest held in NE China


National college students ice sculpture contest held in NE China-



english.news.cn





Contestants carve during a national college students ice sculpture contest in Harbin, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Dec. 30, 2022. (Xinhua/Wang Song)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_1892 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_1867 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_1853 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_1849 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_1884 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_1836 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_1800 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_1799 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

China launches new telecommunication satellite


China successfully sent a new satellite into space from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Southwest China's Sichuan province on Friday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





The APSTAR 6E telecommunication satellite is launched by a Long March 2C carrier rocket at 2:10 am from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Southwest China's Sichuan province on Jan 13, 2023. 

XICHANG -- China successfully sent a new satellite into space from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Southwest China's Sichuan province on Friday.

The APSTAR 6E telecommunication satellite was launched by a Long March 2C carrier rocket at 2:10 am (Beijing Time) and entered its planned orbit successfully.

The satellite is mainly used to provide high-throughput communication services for Southeast Asia region.

The launch was the 460th flight mission of the Long March carrier rocket series. [Photos/Xinhua]









China launches 3 new satellites


China on Friday launched a Long March 2D carrier rocket, placing three satellites in space.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





A Long March 2D carrier rocket carrying the Yaogan 37 satellite and other two satellites - Shiyan 22A and Shiyan 22B - blasts off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Northwest China, Jan 13, 2023. The satellites were launched at 3:00 pm (Beijing Time) and entered their planned orbit successfully. 

The three satellites will mainly be used for in-orbit verification of new technologies such as space environment monitoring.

It was the 461st flight mission of the Long March series rockets.[Photos by Wang Jiangbo/for chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Ten photos from across China: Jan 6 - 12


Ten photos from across China: Jan 6 - 12




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Tourists admire a 3-meter-tall ice sculpture in the shape of a dragon-riding rabbit at Longqing Gorge in Beijing on Jan 11, 2023. The scenic area kicked off an ice lantern carnival ahead of the upcoming Year of the Rabbit. PAN ZHIWANG/FOR CHINA DAILY

Traffic police officers shovel snow to free a car trapped in the Altai Mountains in the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region Jan 8, 2023. Snow accumulated in the mountains over the past few days. The National Meteorological Center has forecast a cold spell that will hit most parts of China from Wednesday through Sunday. [HU HUHU/XINHUA]

Farmers harvest navel oranges at a garden in Zigui county in Yichang, Hubei province, Jan 8, 2023. Navel oranges in Zigui usually ripen ahead of Spring Festival, enabling the local farmers to harvest in time to supply festival markets and increase their income. WANG GANG/XINHUA

People watch a human pyramid performance at Huizhou Ancient Town in Shexian, Anhui province, on Jan 10, 2023. Various performances featuring Anhui folklore were held at the scenic spot for visitors recently. SHI YALEI/FOR CHINA DAILY

A police officer performs for the public with a police dog in Chengdu, Sichuan province, on Jan 9, 2023, ahead of the third Chinese People's Police Day on Tuesday. XIANG YU/FOR CHINA DAILY

Tibetan wrestlers participate in a competition on Jan 7, 2023 in the Sunan Yugur autonomous county, Gansu province. The county launched the annual ice and snow tourism and culture festival, which attracted over 10,000 tourists. A range of traditional ethnic competitions were held during the festival. WANG JIANG/FOR CHINA DAILY


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

In Shanxi, paintings around brick beds brighten homes


Recently, four folk artists spent four days completing a strip of paintings — known as kangwei paintings — in a rural house in Yuanping, Shanxi province.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Recently, four folk artists spent four days completing a strip of paintings — known as _kangwei _paintings — in a rural house in Yuanping, Shanxi province.

Located in North China, Shanxi is quite cold in winter, so rural families use _kang_, a type of heated brick bed, to keep warm. Plaster on the walls around these beds breaks down and crumbles easily, making the room and people's clothes dirty; so people coat a half-meter-high band of the wall around the bed with carclazyte, a white mineral material, to protect the surface.

Paintings on this part of the wall — flowers, vivid animals, magnificent farm scenes — transform a room into a visual extravaganza. Yuanping is known for these paintings, whose history reaches back 200 years. In 2009, it was listed as a provincial intangible cultural heritage.

They are a mix of murals, traditional New Year's pictures and architectural paintings, expressing a vision of working people's desire for a better life.



Detail from a _kang _band painting in a rural house in Yuanping, Shanxi province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]




Folk artist create a band of pictures, or _kang _band paintings, in Yuanping, Shanxi province. [Photos provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Aviation, railway see passenger rebound


China's aviation and railway sectors have witnessed a passenger rebound, as the country optimized its COVID response and the rush of holiday travel gained pace.




www.chinadaily.com.cn





Travelers are seen at the terminal of Shenzhen Baoan International Airport on Jan 12, 2023. [Photo/VCG]

China's aviation and railway sectors have witnessed a passenger rebound, as the country optimized its COVID response and the rush of holiday travel gained pace.

Passenger flows at Shenzhen Baoan International Airport surpassed 110,000 per day on Jan 10 and 11, a record high in almost a year, and the airport expects a higher passenger and flights flow as the Spring Festival approaches.

Railway stations in Beijing project over 9.9 million passengers during the 40-day Spring Festival travel rush from Jan 7 to Feb 15. The stations have made adequate preparations in safety guarantee, service improvement, and pandemic prevention and control.

Staff members talk with each other at Shenzhen Baoan International Airport on Jan 12, 2023. [Photo/VCG]

Travelers look at the departure information at Shenzhen Baoan International Airport on Jan 12, 2023. [Photo/VCG]

Travelers are seen at Beijing South Railway Station on Jan 12, 2023. [Photo/VCG]

Technicians check a Fuxing bullet train in Nanchang, Jiangxi province, on Jan 12, 2023. [Photo/VCG]

Workers check the seats of a Fuxing bullet train in Nanchang, Jiangxi province, on Jan 12, 2023. [Photo/VCG]

Workers check the windows of a Fuxing bullet train in Nanchang, Jiangxi province, on Jan 12, 2023. [Photo/VCG]

Travelers wait in line at Dalian Railway Station in Dalian, Liaoning province, on Jan 12, 2023. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Dongji fish market in northeast China enters peak season as Spring Festival approaches


Dongji fish market in northeast China enters peak season as Spring Festival approaches-



english.news.cn






Fish products are displayed at Dongji fish market, literally meaning the easternmost fish market, in Fuyuan City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 9, 2023. As the Spring Festival approaches, Dongji fish market in Fuyuan has entered its peak season, with daily online sales exceeding 300,000 yuan (about 44,307 U.S. dollars).

Fuyuan, China's easternmost city, is dubbed "capital of freshwater fish in China," as the rivers here have an abundance of freshwater fish. With the help of local government, Dongji fish market has been built and turned into one of the main freshwater fish trade markets in China.

This aerial photo taken on Jan. 9, 2023 shows a view of Dongji fish market, literally meaning the easternmost fish market, in Fuyuan City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province.

A fishmonger sells a fish weighing 25 kg at Dongji fish market, literally meaning the easternmost fish market, in Fuyuan City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 10, 2023.

A fishmonger displays a fish at Dongji fish market, literally meaning the easternmost fish market, in Fuyuan City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 9, 2023.

A fishmonger (L) packs fish products at Dongji fish market, literally meaning the easternmost fish market, in Fuyuan City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 10, 2023.

Fishmonger Zhang Yunhao packs fish products at Dongji fish market, literally meaning the easternmost fish market, in Fuyuan City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 10, 2023.

Customers select fish products at Dongji fish market, literally meaning the easternmost fish market, in Fuyuan City, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 9, 2023. (All photos by Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Temporary fair held for passengers on trains in Guizhou


Temporary fair held for passengers on trains in Guizhou-



english.news.cn





Passengers sit beside the products they bought on train No. 5640 in southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 10, 2023.

The pair of "slow trains" No. 5640 and No. 5639 run in Guizhou Province between Yuping Dong Autonomous County of Tongren City and Guizhou's capital Guiyang City. The trains pass through several townships in Qiandongnan Miao and Dong Autonomous Prefecture, connecting more than 100 ethnic minority villages along the 337-km route.

To facilitate locals' preparations for the upcoming Chinese Lunar New Year, a temporary fair has recently been held on the trains for passengers to purchase celebratory merchandise. 


Passengers select New Year decorations on train No. 5640 in southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 10, 2023.

Passengers board train No. 5640 at Kaili Railway Station in Kaili, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 10, 2023.

A train attendant arranges New Year decorations for sale on train No. 5640 in southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 10, 2023.

A performer walks to board train No. 5640 at Guiyang Railway Station in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 10, 2023.

A passenger shows the products she bought on train No. 5640 in southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 10, 2023.

Passengers watch performances on train No. 5640 in southwest China's Guizhou Province, Jan. 10, 2023.(All photos by Xinhua/Yang Wenbin)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*





Children celebrate upcoming Spring Festival in Tianjin - People's Daily Online


Children attend a temple fair to celebrate the upcoming Chinese Lunar New Year in Tianjin, Jan.



en.people.cn




*
A temple fair for children was held in north China's Tianjin Municipality on Jan. 10, 2023 to celebrate the upcoming Spring Festival, or Chinese Lunar New Year.

During the temple fair, children took pictures with toys, played traditional games, and experienced traditional DIY art. They brought back the artworks they made to add some festival atmosphere to their homes.

The Tianjin Youth Children Center (TYCC) will also organize virtual activities on their WeChat account from Jan. 11, offering children more opportunities to experience traditional customs.


_Children attend a temple fair to celebrate the upcoming Chinese Lunar New Year in Tianjin, Jan. 10, 2023. (Photo/TYCC)_

_A child writes “FU” (meaning blessing and good fortunes) at a temple fair in Tianjin, Jan. 10, 2023. (Photo/TYCC)_

_Children learn to make dough figurines at a temple fair in Tianjin, Jan. 10, 2023. (Photo/TYCC)_

_Children play traditional games at a temple fair in Tianjin, Jan. 10, 2023. (Photo/TYCC)_

_A girl paints a traditional New Year painting at a temple fair in Tianjin, Jan. 10, 2023. (Photo/TYCC)_


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_9238 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_9544 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_9237 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_9482 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_9270 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_9535 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_9492 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_9555 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Electricians guarantee power supply in NE China


Electricians guarantee power supply in NE China-



english.news.cn





This aerial photo taken on Jan. 11, 2022 shows the Zhuaji power supply station under Fuyuan power supply company of the State Grid Heilongjiang branch in Fuyuan, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province.

The Zhuaji power supply station guarantees the power supply to over 1,800 households at Wusu Town and its 11 surrounding villages in Fuyuan, China's easternmost city.

Five electricians of the power supply station often face extremely cold weather to check the operation of power lines along the 150-km route. (All photos Xinhua/Wang Jianwei)

Bai Huaxian (L), head of the Zhuaji power supply station under Fuyuan power supply company of the State Grid Heilongjiang branch, tapes his colleague Fei Yiwei's trousers up for walking in the snow in Fuyuan, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 12, 2023.






Bai Huaxian head of the Zhuaji power supply station under Fuyuan power supply company of the State Grid Heilongjiang branch, and his colleague Fei Yiwei are on the way to check the operation of the power lines in Fuyuan, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Jan. 12, 2023.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Altay Prefecture in Xinjiang aspires to boost winter tourism


Altay Prefecture in Xinjiang aspires to boost winter tourism-



english.news.cn





Skiing enthusiasts gather in Altay Prefecture, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Jan. 12, 2023.

Altay Prefecture is known for its long winter season that can last up to eight months a year. It is attracting skiers worldwide with its vast area of natural powder snow.

The region has aspired to boost winter tourism in recent years, alluring visitors with skiing, ice fishing and other winter activities. It welcomed some 1.02 million tourists between December 2022 and Jan. 11, 2023. (All photos Xinhua/Hu Huhu)


Photos taken on Jan. 8, 2023 shows the snow resort of Hemu in Altay Prefecture, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region.

A herdsman shows a pair of fur-covered skis at home in Altay Prefecture, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Dec. 22, 2022.

A homestay owner promotes the snow resort of Hemu via a live show in Altay Prefecture, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Jan. 7, 2023.

Tourists ride horses in Altay Prefecture, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Jan. 7, 2023.

Tourists pose for photos at a ski resort in Altay City, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Dec. 30, 2022.

A staff member puts skiing equipment in place at a ski resort in Altay City, northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, Jan. 4, 2023.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Enterprises in central China city ramp up production for overseas orders


Enterprises in central China city ramp up production for overseas orders-



english.news.cn






A staff member checks products in a workshop of Hunan Xanjer Heavy Industry Science and Technology Co., Ltd. at the Changde National High-Tech Industrial Development Zone in Changde City, central China's Hunan Province, Jan. 13, 2023.

Many enterprises in the high-tech zone of Changde City have ramped up production for overseas orders in recent days. (All Photos Xinhua/Chen Sihan)

A staff member assembles equipment in a workshop of Hunan Xanjer Heavy Industry Science and Technology Co., Ltd. at the Changde National High-Tech Industrial Development Zone in Changde City, central China's Hunan Province, Jan. 13, 2023.



Staff members work in a workshop of Zoomlion Heavy Industry Science and Technology Co., Ltd. at the Changde National High-Tech Industrial Development Zone in Changde City, central China's Hunan Province, Jan. 13, 2023.

A staff member checks a circuit board in a workshop of a microelectronics technology company at the Changde National High-Tech Industrial Development Zone in Changde City, central China's Hunan Province, Jan. 13, 2023.

A staff member makes circuit boards in a workshop of a microelectronics technology company at the Changde National High-Tech Industrial Development Zone in Changde City, central China's Hunan Province, Jan. 13, 2023.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Citizens in NE China’s Shenyang purchase for Spring Festival


Citizens in NE China’s Shenyang purchase for Spring Festival-



english.news.cn





Local residents buy fried dough twist (or Mahua), a traditional Chinese snack, at an open air market for Spring Festival goods in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Jan. 12, 2023. As the Chinese Lunar New Year approaches, many citizens in Shenyang flocked to local markets to make special purchases for the festival. (Xinhua/Yao Jianfeng)

Local residents buy Spring Festival couplets at an open air market for Spring Festival goods in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Jan. 12, 2023. (Xinhua/Yao Jianfeng)

A child holds a sugar painting in the shape of rabbit at an open air market for Spring Festival goods in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Jan. 12, 2023. (Xinhua/Yao Jianfeng)

Local residents shop at an open air market for Spring Festival goods in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Jan. 12, 2023. (Xinhua/Yao Jianfeng)

A vendor sells cartoon balloons at an open air market for Spring Festival goods in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Jan. 12, 2023. (Xinhua/Yao Jianfeng)

A resident picks out a toy windmill at an open air market for Spring Festival goods in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Jan. 12, 2023. (Xinhua/Yao Jianfeng)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Coral reef ecosystem restoration project completed in Sanya, S China


Coral reef ecosystem restoration project completed in Sanya, S China-



english.news.cn




Divers transplant coral underwater in Yalong Bay, Sanya, south China's Hainan Province, Nov. 17, 2022.

A coral reef ecosystem restoration project has been completed in waters of the Yalong Bay in Sanya. The work is done by means of placing artificial reefs and transplanting coral seedlings. Over 80 percent of the coral seedlings are expected to live for at least six months, while over 70 percent will survive for at least one year. (Xinhua/Yang Guanyu)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Young maintenance worker checks bullet trains for Spring Festival travel rush - People's Daily Online


A young maintenance worker has recently been taking part in the maintenance of bullet trains for t



en.people.cn






Zhang Xu carries out maintenance for components of a bullet train at a maintenance base in Hefei, capital of east China’s Anhui Province. (All photos People’s Daily Online/Zhou Kun)

A young maintenance worker has recently been taking part in the maintenance of bullet trains for this year’s Spring Festival travel rush, which runs from Jan. 7 to Feb. 15, in Hefei, capital of east China’s Anhui Province.

Zhang Xu, born after 2000, usually checks bullet trains at night at a maintenance base in Hefei. He checks an average of six bullet trains and over 10,000 of the trains’ spare parts, walking more than 20,000 steps every night.

“I feel that I have greater responsibilities during the Spring Festival travel rush. Despite my heavy workload, I am relaxed whenever I see a bullet train depart the maintenance base,” Zhang said.

“I will do my utmost to fulfil my duty and ensure the safety of every bullet train so that passengers can travel safely,” Zhang said.

There are 16 maintenance workers born after 2000, including Zhang, at the maintenance base.

During this year’s Spring Festival travel rush, a total of 60 million train trips are expected to be made in the Yangtze River Delta region, with a daily average of 1.5 million trips.




Maintenance workers perform various maintenance checks on bullet trains at a maintenance base in Hefei, capital of east China’s Anhui Province. (People’s Daily Online/Zhou Kun)A bullet train departs a maintenance base in Hefei, capital of east China’s Anhui Province. (People’s Daily Online/Zhou Kun)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

DSC_7881 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_7913 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_7836 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_7831 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_7873 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_7899 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_7920 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr
DSC_7844 by KIRASEI YU, on Flickr


----------

